# Youngtimer-Galerie



## hoeckle (9. September 2009)

da ja an anderer stelle in diesem forum, solche perlen erst recht nicht gewürdigt werden, biete ich ihnen hier ungefragt asyl.....





[/url]


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (9. September 2009)

Danke Feri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (10. September 2009)

Ich beantrage ebenfalls Asyl
*

*


----------



## divergent! (10. September 2009)

och dann darf ich auch mal. mein 1. richtiges mtb und auslöser allen ügels. bj 95, gekauft 96 vom jugendweihegeld. original war ne mag 21 dran und lx cantis. rahmen hab ich noch und werde es irgendwann nächstes jahr wieder in original zustand bringen.

ps: das killer v


----------



## zaskar-le (10. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> LASST DIESE WILDE ECKE



Kein Problem, wenn Ihr das wollt, macht halt was Lesenswertes draus.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## NonoF (10. September 2009)

Ok, da hab ich auch eins.


----------



## Ketterechts (10. September 2009)

Raleigh 853 Funride - Bj 1998 - Stahlrahmen


----------



## Davidbelize (10. September 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Raleigh 853 Funride - Bj 1998 - Stahlrahmen



schmuckes teil benjamin.....

hatte auch schon nach dem teil gefragt als es in den ausverkauf bildern auftauchte.


----------



## Ketterechts (10. September 2009)

Ja ist ein schickes Rad , fällt aber leider der Bestandsverkleinerung hier im Haus zum Opfer - genau wie dein DeKerf , welches spätestens am Samstag seine Reise Richtung Hauptstadt antritt .


----------



## divergent! (10. September 2009)

und zur abwechslung mal wieder das schrecklichste gt im forum...was aber saumäßigspaß macht


----------



## zaskar-le (10. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Kein Problem, wenn Ihr das wollt, macht halt was *Lesenswertes* draus.



Jungs, ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder gängeln, aber nach grober Durchsicht zähle ich nur ca. fünf Beiträge, die sich am "Thema" orientieren. Ihr habt den Thread gewollt, nun liegt es an Euch daraus auch etwas zu machen.

Mit Sicherheit ist das hier aber kein Freibrief für Spam, Chat, fragwürdiges Bildmaterial und irgendwelche sinnfreien Youtube-Videos.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (10. September 2009)

Da wollte ich gerade antworten, war das Phantom doch wieder schneller...


----------



## hoeckle (10. September 2009)

bitte nehmt unsere neuen moderatoren in dieser hinsicht ernst, sie  liegen da insofern genau auf meiner linie!

natürlich war die intention provokant, aber weißgott nicht sinnbefreit! bitte mehr solche schönheiten wie das raleigh oder manitou, von mir aus auch c´dale...

liebe grüße in die ambivalente hauptstadt...



zaskar-le schrieb:


> Jungs, ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder gängeln, aber nach grober Durchsicht zähle ich nur ca. fünf Beiträge, die sich am "Thema" orientieren. Ihr habt den Thread gewollt, nun liegt es an Euch daraus auch etwas zu machen.
> 
> Mit Sicherheit ist das hier aber kein Freibrief für Spam, Chat, fragwürdiges Bildmaterial und irgendwelche sinnfreien Youtube-Videos.
> 
> ...


 


Radlerin schrieb:


> Da wollte ich gerade antworten, war das Phantom doch wieder schneller...


----------



## Protorix (11. September 2009)

Hey, dieses Orange Raleigh ist geil. 
Das macht Spass hier Räder zu sehen die man auf keinen Fall an die Wand hängen will sondern einfach nur durch den Dreck ziehen.

das streben nach perfektion ist manchmal zu anstrengend


----------



## Maluch123 (11. September 2009)

ah...jetzt hab ich den Tread verstanden... dachte eher er wär "sinnfrei", dann mach ich mal morgen ein Foto von dem v2000 von meinem Sohn. Der könnte bei "Stiftung Warentest" arbeiten, weil der bekommt alles klein


----------



## Ketterechts (11. September 2009)

Bot

99er Ellsworth Truth


----------



## SCM (11. September 2009)

Ein sehr schönes Rad!  
...das mit schwarzer Gabel und schwarzem Lenker noch schöner wäre. So wirkt die Front sehr hektisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (11. September 2009)

schönes rad. die ellsworth rahmen find ich persönlich eh unheimlich lecker.

sagt mal hat einer von euch bilder von nem centurion sportster oder futec solution one?


----------



## jkarwath (11. September 2009)

Ich jedenfalls voll diskriminierend den Hasen hier nicht mitspielen zu lassen nur weil der mit Windeln nicht radfahren kann!!! Ich möchte euch mal mit Windeln auf `nem Fahrad sehen...
Damit ich nicht auch diskriminierdwerd gibs noch ein Bild von meinem 93er Kona mit ner 2000er Federgabel.


----------



## Maluch123 (11. September 2009)

So, zwar vor 95 aber Abfalleimer stimmt: Das Rad von meinem Sohn, er verbraucht ein Satz Reifen im Monat, und ne Menge Teile aus meiner Kiste.


Liebe Mods: Ich bin in noch zwei anderen Foren (Auto/Motorrad) in jedem Forum gibt es eine Quaselecke für nur dumm rumquacken, ihr seht das echt verbissen hier. Klingt irgendwie nach Gesetz ist Gesetz


----------



## versus (11. September 2009)

sehr gute idee mein lieber! da werde ich auch einiges beizutragen haben...

amüsant finde ich die ganzen "verstehe ich nicht"-posts.was gibts an dem thread nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## versus (11. September 2009)

genug gequatscht - bilder:


99er GT xcr team:


----------



## w650 (11. September 2009)

Mein GT Arrowhead im Neuzustand von 1997. Nie gefahren! Rahmen ist Größe 20"
(steht zum Verkauf)


----------



## Radlerin (11. September 2009)

"Steht zum Verkauf" -> schon im Basar angeboten? Am besten auch noch im GT-Forum...


----------



## xenongolf (11. September 2009)

Soooo, dieses hin und her ist schon etwas anstregend.  
Mein *Magma* BJ.1995 darf jetzt wohl in beiden Abteilungen mitspielen. (Classic / Youngtimer) 
Ich finde, es gibt sowohl bei den Classics oder Youngtimern super geniale geile seltene Bikes und die müssen jeweils in den entsprechenden Abteilungen gezeigt werden. 
Also Bilder posten und dann ist doch gut. 
So jetzt habt euch alle wieder lieb - vergesst nie - wir fahren hier alle Fahrrad


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2009)

oohh ja ein magma. sowas war und ist immer noch ein träumchen von mir. bei ebay war letztens so ne orig lve drin. schönes teil.

gabs da nicht auch mal ne fully version davon? schade daß heute kein hersteller mehr solche formen herstellt sondern immer nur diesen 0815 diamantrahmenmist


----------



## hoeckle (11. September 2009)

danke an claudia und christian, die das schon mit einem augenzwinkern zu nehmen wissen. ich möchte hier auch keine weiteren diskussionen, ob hinreichend tolerant oder nicht. freuen wir uns und zeigen dankbarkeit indem wir im richtigen moment die klappe halten.
bilder und eierschaukeln darüber ist ok. 

im zweifel werde ich die beiden mod´s bitten, wie bereits geschehen, die entsprechenden beiträge zu löschen.


weiter im text: 98er manitou

hallo stefan....




[/url]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (11. September 2009)

Der imo schönste Fully Rahmen der je gebaut wurde .

96er GT LTS Thermoplast


----------



## w650 (11. September 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> "Steht zum Verkauf" -> schon im Basar angeboten? Am besten auch noch im GT-Forum...


 
Steht noch nicht im Basar weil man sich dort aufwendig anmelden muß, der Verkauf ist auch nur Zwangsweise weil mein neues Rad bald da ist.........und die LAG schimpft


----------



## stefan9113 (11. September 2009)

Hi,

schöne Teile 





bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## versus (11. September 2009)

wir arbeiten weiter an der galerie:

99er GT psyclone:


----------



## jkarwath (11. September 2009)

Na dann hier nochmal ein fredzeitlichkorrektes 96er Rad...


----------



## andy1 (11. September 2009)

oh, Graus, das war ja 98 schon so schlimm...
den meisten Rädern hier kann ich soweiso nix abgewinnen, zuviel Alu etc...

Das Magma, GT LTS Themoplast ragt ja noch etwas raus
(das alte CD Delta V2000 ist auch ok, das muss ich sagen weil es mal von mir stammte und ist jetzt - nach dem neuen Titel - zu alt für den Thread)

der Thread hat vielleicht was gutes dass wir alle dir mit neueren Rädern ab Mitte 90er zu tun haben hier reinschieben können...
Allerdings generiert das auch wieder Nachfrage nach den Parts aus dem Zeitraum... die posten dann wieder überall... ohje...
nee, das mit bis 2000 hätte nicht sein dürfen... jedenfalls nicht schon jetzt...


*duckundweg*


----------



## Don Trailo (11. September 2009)

LITESPEED OBED 98


----------



## Davidbelize (11. September 2009)

my 1996 GT psyclone in team scream ridden by mike king.....


erst was schönes für die farbverlibten...........











leider nicht mehr in meinem besitz  1997er gt zaskar cosmic sunrise..
die bilder empfinde ich immer wieder als genuss.
dashalb hier noch mal..............


----------



## zingel (11. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> oohh ja ein magma
> 
> ... schade daß heute kein hersteller mehr solche formen herstellt sondern immer nur diesen 0815 diamantrahmenmist



 das hat schon seine Gründe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maluch123 (11. September 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> (das alte CD Delta V2000 ist auch ok, das muss ich sagen weil es mal von mir stammte und ist jetzt - nach dem neuen Titel - zu alt für den Thread)


 

 wiedererkannt???... aber nur teilweise von dir, das DX-Schaltwerk hat er schon geschrotet, den Lenker und den DX-Daumi auch,  das Vorderrad, da ist die Felge gebrochen. Aber irgendwann nach der Sturmunddrangphase, werde ich es wieder orginal aufbauen

Irgendwie hab ich aber nach diesem Thread die Vermutung, dass gar keiner mehr mit seinem Klassiker fährt sondern Youngtimer ist, bei der Resonanz hier. Zeit für ein Youngtimer-Forum, wird doch dann auch viel übersichtlicher hier


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (11. September 2009)

in find die Youngtimer-Ecke gut. Mein ´97er Stevens ist für Classic nicht alt genug u nicht mehr original u für Cross Country ja auch nicht würdig. 
Aber ich finde es trotzdem vorzeigbar. Und so gehts bestimmt vielen mit ihren Rädern aus der Zeit...


----------



## muttipullover (11. September 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal: RM Blizzard BJ.98



Ehemals KOE´s, jetzt meins.
Sorry für das Foto, bessere folgen demnächst.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## wieweitnoch? (11. September 2009)

Auch mal wieder interessant dieser Thread . 
Meine Beiträge :  AMP B4 MB 1998 und Corratec Rock Bow FS 1 ( nicht mehr in meinem Besitz  ) , beide Baujahr 1998


----------



## insanerider (11. September 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ........langweilge biker wollen langweiliges zeug...und die hersteller füttern damit..... that`s it
> war auch in den 90ern nicht anders
> .......ausser ein paar exoten.......



dein hampsten ist einfach nur sexy...wenn die kinder groß sind, brauch ich auch einmal sowas...


----------



## Der Meeester (12. September 2009)

Bei den Youngtimern ab Bj. 95 fühlen sich einfach mehr Menschen heimisch, weil viel mehr eins haben. Im Jahr 1995 war ich 17 und da ging es mit den Mtb´s erst los. Zu vielen Rädern vor 95, besonders denen aus Stahl, hab ich deshalb kaum einen Bezug, auch wenn sie mir gefallen. Ich lese zwar hier im Forum viel mit, aber Bilder meiner Räder hochzuladen kostete bisher viel Überwindung... Das wird sich jetzt ändern!

Vielleicht ist das auch eine Art Generationswechsel im Forum. Die Auto Oldtimer Liebhaber bekommen auch Bauchschmerzen, wenn sie einen VW Golf I mit "H-Kennzeichen" sehen. 

Grüße
Der Meeester


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixdelrio (12. September 2009)

Interessant, dass hier soviel Betrieb ist. Vielleicht solltet ihr ein eigenes Forum starten.


----------



## Maluch123 (12. September 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Interessant, dass hier soviel Betrieb ist. Vielleicht solltet ihr ein eigenes Forum starten.


 
Echt mal, bei jedem Beitrag bekomm ich ne Mail, und muss mir dann grottenhässliche "Fahrräder" angucken

Andreas, wenn du mal wieder hier bist, komm mal vorbei, will dir mal was zeigen .


----------



## SCM (12. September 2009)

felixdelrio schrieb:


> Interessant, dass hier soviel Betrieb ist. Vielleicht solltet ihr ein *eigenes Forum* starten.



 Kurz und prägnant.

Die zeitliche Grenze ist einfach dadurch bedingt, dass spätestens mit den '97er Teilen und Rahmen der Charme, den die vielen kleinen (teilweise auch großen) CNC-Werkstätten bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt verbreiteten, verloren ging.

Bei geklappten Syncros-Vorbauten, einteilligen Gabelcastings und V-Brakes ist Schluss - das spürt man irgendwie ganz intuitiv, wenn man sich mal alte Kataloge und Workshops anschaut. 

Klar werden auch heute noch "Klassiker" produziert, diese haben hier jedoch nichts zu suchen, da sie nicht den Charme der hier behandelten Ära besitzen.


----------



## Protorix (12. September 2009)

muss man aus jedem Thema eine Classic Definition machen? 

es wird keiner gezwungen hier rein zu klicken. Also weiter im Text.
manchmal ist es echt furchtbar hier.


----------



## zaskar-le (12. September 2009)

Protorix schrieb:


> muss man aus jedem Thema eine Classic Definition machen?



Genau, das Thema haben wir jetzt wirklich schon hundert mal durch. 

Das hier ist eine *Galerie* und sollte auch entsprechend genutzt werden. Bitte ab jetzt nur noch Fotos; spontane Begeisterungsausbrüche zu den geposteten Bikes dürfen natürlich auch formuliert werden, sollte sich jemand veranlasst fühlen. Eine kleine Handvoll  durchaus anschauenswerter Exemplare wurden ja schon gepostet.

Volker, Dein Psyclone...


----------



## shanesimons (12. September 2009)

Ja genau, BILDER her!!!!
Vielleicht kann ja auch mal einer das Tomac von da http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417781&page=2 hier her verschieben, hier passt es wahrscheinlich besser, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Radlerin (12. September 2009)

Bitteschön - ich hoffe, das ist ok für dich, DocChill:





Besseres Bild gibts leider (noch) nicht, vielleicht lädt DocChill ja noch was hoch.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. September 2009)

Classic ...............................................................


----------



## Lucky-Luke (12. September 2009)

Schon allein der Gedanke "Ach, das Bike gab es ja auch mal", ist es wert, diesen Thread mit lecker Bildern zu füllen . Darum geht es! Ob nun Classic oder nicht, das definiert sowieso jeder für sich 

´97er Centurion NoPogo in der Umbauphase:


----------



## Überholverbot (12. September 2009)

*GT LTS, Bj.97*
XTR 950er ausstattung
Grip Shift X-Ray
Mavic Ceramic-Felgen





*
GT Zaskar, Bj 96*
XTR 950er Ausstattung
Grip Shift X-Ray
Mavic Ceramic-Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. September 2009)

Kann es sein, dass Dir beide ein klein wenig zu gross sind?


----------



## shanesimons (12. September 2009)

Dat Zaskar sieht scharf aus, obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass sich das bequem fährt


----------



## Überholverbot (12. September 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Dir beide ein klein wenig zu gross sind?




ich fühl mich eigentlich recht wohl darauf.
muss dazusagen: ich mag so antennenartige sattelstützen nicht.
ich finds vom gesamteindruck hübscher und kompakter wenn sich der sattel nicht zu weit vom rahmen entfernt.


----------



## Überholverbot (12. September 2009)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Dat Zaskar sieht scharf aus, obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass sich das bequem fährt



doch! erstens wegen der reifen, zweitens find ich diese handstellung wesentlich bequemer und natürlicher als gerade lenker.
nur bei sehr schnellen kurven muss man das rad mit nachdruck in die kurve legen, weil die reifen doch rel. viel masse haben.


----------



## Davidbelize (12. September 2009)

ich als alter gt`ler muss zugeben das ich überrascht bin wie gut die amp ins lts passt.
das zassi mit den weissen reifen kommt auch recht hübsch rüber (bis auf die sattelhöhe).

die frage von syn-crossis ist berechtigt.



@ketterechts------------du hast recht das schönste fully der welt


----------



## Überholverbot (12. September 2009)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ich als alter gt`ler muss zugeben das ich überrascht bin wie gut die amp ins lts passt.
> das zassi mit den weissen reifen kommt auch recht hübsch rüber (bis auf die sattelhöhe).
> 
> die frage von syn-crossis ist berechtigt.




Danke!

die berechtigung der frage hab ich eh nicht bestritten


----------



## elsepe (12. September 2009)

das zaskar mit den weißen walzen ist cool.


----------



## divergent! (12. September 2009)

jep da schließe ich mich an. hat was rockabilly mäßiges


----------



## CarstenB (12. September 2009)

mit verlaub - das schoenste fully von welt ist ja wohl das mantra pro! endlich ein thread in dem ich das auch zeigen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (12. September 2009)

Und schon wieder keinen echten Klassiker daheim rumstehen .

96er Breezer Lightning


----------



## Davidbelize (12. September 2009)

hey carsten,mal ganz ehrlich.......






das klein kann nicht schöner sein.


----------



## Der Meeester (12. September 2009)




----------



## euphras (12. September 2009)

Also, ich muß auch sagen, das schwarze Zaskar LE sieht traumhaft aus, auch fotografisch eine sehr gute Arbeit!


----------



## Radlerin (12. September 2009)

Ketterechts' Breezer ist dufte. Das Einzige, was mir ins Auge fällt, ist der Unterschied der Winkel bei Barends und Vorbau. Ich finde, das sieht immer schöner aus, wenn der Winkel übereinstimmt, auch wenn es sich so wie im Bild vielleicht besser fährt... Dann lieber ein wenig leiden...


----------



## Protorix (13. September 2009)

die GT Thermoplast Alu Muffen sind einfach Wahnsinnig geil.  Das Klein würde ich auch gerne mal durch den Dreck jagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euphras (13. September 2009)

>






SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Dir beide ein klein wenig zu gross sind?




Ich denke, da werden auch die großen Reifen eine Rolle spielen, der Rahmen ist doch nicht aus dem "oberen" Regal, oder?!?. Und ich kann den Aufbauer gut verstehen. Ich finde auch Räder nicht _so_ schön, in denen Sattelstützen bis an die Schmerzgrenze ausgezogen sind.

@ Carsten: dat Mantra jehtjamagarnich


----------



## tonicbikes (13. September 2009)

und nochmal, weil´s so schön ist:





ich war damals irgendwo bei Frankfurt auf einer Händlerschulung, da wurde u.a. das Mantra vorgestellt. Zu diesem  Zeitpunkt fande ich es ehrlich gesagt zum :kotz:...heute hätte ich es gern in der Sammlung

gruss


----------



## CarstenB (13. September 2009)

und wie das mantra geht. damit lederst du jedes popelige gt ab, da kann es noch soviel gefraestes alu und igittcarbon dran haben


----------



## shanesimons (13. September 2009)

LTS und Mantra sind beide auf ihre eigene Art schön, und ich hätte sie auch gern beide. Einzig die Farbkombi gelb und rot würde mir nicht ins Haus kommen....


----------



## divergent! (13. September 2009)

ich hab da mal 2 fragen bzw eine frage und eine anregung.

zum zaskar: ich finds wie gesagt richtig gut....denk aber als ssp würde es noch ne nummer verschärfter sein

zum mantra: wie fährt sich diese antriebsschwinge? merkst du den stoß in den beinen wenn es federt? das ist ja nicht so entkoppelt wie bei den zb gt´s

an alle die hier langsam aus ihren löchern kriechen:

finds schön daß ihr euch traut endlich mal die "anderen" zu zeigen.....wird ja auch zeit....viva la revolution


----------



## retired (13. September 2009)

beim rechts geketteten breezer stimmt alles  , und vor allem der barend winkel.
barends gehören so flach wie möglich, nur so erfüllen sie den gedachten zweck.

anders, sprich steiler, montiert taugen sie höchstens zum spannen einer wäscheleine. 
und outen den fahrer als trekkingrad fetischisten.


----------



## Lucky-Luke (13. September 2009)

Dann wäre da noch ein Mantra Carbon:



Ist momentan in der Bucht zu finden!


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (13. September 2009)

Trekelliger Plastemüll, oder wie sang Jan Deley "Leute ohne Seele kaufen Dinge ohne Seele, kaufen Plastik...."

armes Forum


----------



## versus (13. September 2009)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Volker, Dein Psyclone...



danke !

das ballonrenner zaskar, natürlich das lts und das breezer sind toll! das mantra (und zwar das rooote ) auf seine weise irgendwie auch


----------



## Homer.j1 (13. September 2009)

Hier mal wieder was aus Stahl, das einzig wahre Material 

Breezer Lightning Bj 96


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlerin (13. September 2009)

Schööön!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (13. September 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> Schööön!



Auf den Punkt mit einem breiten Grinsen um Gesicht!


----------



## oldman (13. September 2009)

@homer
der Titec Vorbau geht ja mal überhaupt nicht.....


----------



## Homer.j1 (13. September 2009)

Ist wegen dem Lenker(Bontrager/Titec)


----------



## stubenhocker (13. September 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> 96er Breezer Lightning


 

15 von 10 Punkten  Perfect!!!


----------



## Rockyman (13. September 2009)

Bei Youngtimern sehe ich NICHT Rot !








Bikergruss
Rocky


----------



## codaboy (13. September 2009)

Mein täglich Brot in Wald und Flur! Super V700 - 99er


----------



## versus (13. September 2009)

buha - nix für ungut, aber das super v war in meinen augen schon immer ein alptraum!
ist die sattelstütze gefedert??? die setzt dem noch das krönchen auf...


----------



## Radlerin (13. September 2009)

Wird ja langsam zur Breezergalerie hier...  Auch das rote ist klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyman (13. September 2009)

Als die ersten Super V kamen, war ich noch fasziniert vom futuristischen Design 

1999 war ich von dem Material überzeugt:







Es hat sich über die Jahre bewährt

Bikergruss,  Rocky


----------



## Überholverbot (13. September 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> zum zaskar: ich finds wie gesagt richtig gut....denk aber als ssp würde es noch ne nummer verschärfter sein



danke, aber als ssp wäre es wohl  übertrieben scharf.
ich bin lange ssp gefahren - einen renner von 1911. die moderne variante ist nicht so meins. ausserdem verstehe ich die neuen ssp-räder doch eher als grazile geschöpfe, was man dem zaskar nicht unbedingt bescheinigen kann


----------



## Odyssee (17. September 2009)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ja, mit etwas Verzögerung, den meinte ich
> 
> Es wurde aber kein Trek mit Drehpunkt auf Höhe des Sattelgestells oder ein Cadex mit Alumuffenrahmen welcher mehr wiegt als ein damaliger Alu-Leichtbaurahmen gepostet sondern irgendein neues Klein.
> Warum posten wir nicht gleich noch ein paar Sparks, Genius oder Radon's und Cube's. Die sind ja mittlerweile auch schon recht klassisch , auf jeden Fall aber kultig



Mit Verlaub: Das Mantra Carbon gab es 1999 und 2000. Paßt also
1A ins Schema 

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Lucky-Luke (17. September 2009)

Odyssee schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub: Das Mantra Carbon gab es 1999 und 2000. Paßt also
> 1A ins Schema
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Endlich! Danke.


----------



## andy2 (17. September 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> 15 von 10 Punkten  Perfect!!!



ok fuer das rad ja aber bei dem dach musst du noch mal ran das schreit nach ueberarbeitung


und fuer den rest, nur weil die antike immer weiter in die vergangenheit rutscht und sich auch die davorbefindlichen und nachfolgenen epochen  immer weiter von unserer gegenwart entfernen aendern sich nicht die grenzen. antike bleibt antike. und genauso ist es beim radel epochen sind fix die aendern sich  nicht nach gusto. und fuer die youngtimer propheten und autosammler da sind die epochen auch abgegrenzt musclecars sind nunmal alte us kutschen ala ss und auch wenn die amgs un dprosches unserer zeit weit mehr ps haben so werden sie nie musclecars werden. period!


----------



## Radlerin (17. September 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> nur weil die antike immer weiter in die vergangenheit rutscht und sich auch die davorbefindlichen und nachfolgenen epochen  immer weiter von unserer gegenwart entfernen aendern sich nicht die grenzen. antike bleibt antike.



Danke Andy! Besser hätte man das nicht sagen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy2 (17. September 2009)

aber ich moechte eines noch ergaenzen, es gibt immer noch dinge die man einer epoche zuordnen kann obwohl sie nicht in deren zeit erschaffen wurden aber in ihrem geiste und diese dinge kann man dann durchaus dazunehmen, wie flo anderweitig sagte, spirit und soul muessen stimmen ob 2009 oder 89 es gibt raeder die haben das gleiche und fallen daher auch in die gleiche kategorie ein handgemachter stahl oder titanrahmen egal von wann ist zeitlos und ordnet sich dann seiner machart entsprechend in der zeit mit ein. und ich denke es sind sogar weniger die maschinen sondern eher die menschen hinter ihnen die entscheiden ob ein rad zum klassiker wird oder nicht. meiner meinung nach war der mittelklassethread schon fehl am platz period korrekt ja aber seelenlos


----------



## Protorix (17. September 2009)

Da gebe ich Andi recht aber gleichzeitig wird dadurch alles relativ. 
Ein 2009er Dekerf TeamSL hat klassikerstatus. 
Für mich hat das aber auch ein 1999er Scott Thermobrid Endorphin. 

Irgendein 0815 Wheeler von 89 interessiet mich genauso wenig wie von 98 oder 08. Aber es gibt und gab immer besondere Rahmen.

Wenn jemand etwas über einen 99er Scott Endorphin fragt wird er geflamed und bekommt keine gescheite Antwort - ein 89er Wheeler passt in die Kategorie interessiert aber doch nicht. Und es gibt nicht nur FatChance Yeti und Klein. 

Es wäre hier ohnehin viel ordentlicher wenn nicht jeder gleich auf den anderen Los gehen würde weil irgendwas nicht 100% in die Kategorie passt. 

Man sollte das Forum auch nicht übermoderieren.


----------



## versus (17. September 2009)

meine güte:






deshalb hier noch mein GT i2k - auf 50 stck limitierte sonderserie aus dem jahre - na feri? - genau ;-)
















und demnächst gehen dann auch mir die youngtimer aus um den thread hier weiter in richtung galerie zu bringen


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. September 2009)

Warte ich helf mal etwas nach mit meinem Sechsundneunziger GT Zaskar


----------



## gtbiker (17. September 2009)

Oder hier mein 98er Tempest


----------



## Rockyman (18. September 2009)

So ist`s recht Jungs !!! 

Ja, die guten alten GT`s 
@versus - wunderschöner Aufbau, Kompliment!  Die Komponenten entstammen aber nicht dieser Sonderserie, oder?

Bikergruss, Rocky


----------



## Der Meeester (18. September 2009)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Warte ich helf mal etwas nach mit meinem Sechsundneunziger GT Zaskar



Fettes Teil! Und mit P-Bone


----------



## Diggler (18. September 2009)

@GT-Musa
Zaskar mit P-Bone ist immer gut Die Laufräder sehen gut aus, haben aber einen sehr schlechten Ruf. Es soll schon viele böse Unfälle mit denen gegeben haben.


----------



## hendr1k (19. September 2009)

ich finds hässlich. 

..aber die Idee mit diesem thread find ich gut.


----------



## versus (19. September 2009)

Rockyman schrieb:


> So ist`s recht Jungs !!!
> 
> Ja, die guten alten GT`s
> @versus - wunderschöner Aufbau, Kompliment!  Die Komponenten entstammen aber nicht dieser Sonderserie, oder?
> ...



danke! das i2k gab es nie als komplettrad. eigentlich wollte ich es ganz schlicht schwarz aufbauen, aber dann sah ich den roten dog bone und habe mal ein paar rote teile dran gebastelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (19. September 2009)

Diggler schrieb:


> @GT-Musa
> Zaskar mit P-Bone ist immer gut Die Laufräder sehen gut aus, haben aber einen sehr schlechten Ruf. Es soll schon viele böse Unfälle mit denen gegeben haben.




Naja was soll ich dazu sagen. Fahre die Spinergys seit ca. 10 jahren und musste nur einmal hinten die Lager wechseln lassen. Mit "normalen" Felgen lässt es sich sicher agiler fahren aber solange man damit keine Downhills bestreitet oder 2m Drops macht sind die meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung.


Hier nochmal mit günstiger GT Gabel und LRS bestehend aus silbernen GT/Hadley Naben und Mavic 217 SUP (momentan noch mit blauen Nippeln)


----------



## wtb_rider (19. September 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


>



dat ist ein sehr schönes foto. nur schade das das rad nicht in einer linie mit der brücke steht. 
gruss kay


----------



## mystahr (19. September 2009)

Das ganze dazugehörige Album ist wunderschön. Vorallem das Foto mit dem Krokus.


----------



## Ketterechts (19. September 2009)

Also ich finde das schwarze Zaskar mit den Spinergys und der P-Bone viel besser - sieht herrlich wuchtig und böse aus und ist imo ein perfektes Mitte der 90er Statement .


----------



## 3.14 (19. September 2009)

Hab' leider kein Originalbild mehr von meinem 96er Stevens mit roten Reifen und Kettenblättern nebst stylischer Cooks-Kurbel. Aber das dürfte der Baustand von ca. 2000 sein, so dass ich wohl grad' noch hier rein darf, oder ;-)





Damals noch mit der grausamen langen Rohloff Drehmomentstütze.
Der Rahmen dient mir heute noch treu auf meinem täglichen Arbeitsweg.


----------



## divergent! (19. September 2009)

wasn das fürn mördervorbau?


----------



## Scottcarbon (19. September 2009)

Hier mal mein 1999er Scott Endorphin Pro Racing WC


----------



## 3.14 (19. September 2009)

@divergent!

Sieht echt übel aus, auf dem Bild, geb' ich zu. Is' aber ein (für die damalige Zeit) normaler 120er Syntace.


----------



## Ketterechts (19. September 2009)

Mein zweites 96er LTS , mit Votec Gabel und Spinergy Spox LRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## höhenangst (20. September 2009)

Ich finde die Youngtimer Ecke ganz gut  , da man auch sehr schöne moderne Klassiker zu sehen bekommt ( siehe die Breezer , ... ) 
hier ein sich noch in meinem Besitz befindendes 96ziger Klein


----------



## Apastoli (21. September 2009)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## goegolo (21. September 2009)




----------



## zingel (21. September 2009)

scheint als ob jetzt ne geile Abfahrt ansteht!


----------



## singlestoph (23. September 2009)

hihi gefällt mir






von da http://www.singletrackworld.com/2009/09/sswc-2009-durango-results-and-everything/


----------



## versus (23. September 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> von da http://www.singletrackworld.com/2009/09/sswc-2009-durango-results-and-everything/



sehe ich da schon wieder den singelspeedenden franzosen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (24. September 2009)

klardoch

die haben versucht die näxte WM nach italien zu holen leider haben die gegen die neuseeländer im basketballspiel verloren ... wos um die entscheidung ging wer das nächste mal darf

http://italywantsswc2010.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lucky-Luke (24. September 2009)

Bei der ganzen GT und Breezer Schwemme  mal nen echten Exoten:
Ein ´97er Centurion NoPogo Comp




​


----------



## gtbiker (24. September 2009)

Behandelst du deinen "echten Exoten" immer mit Sagrotan und Reinigungstüchern? 
Ist aber ein netter Postflitzer


----------



## andy1 (24. September 2009)

hmmm, 

fette Reifen mit weisser Schrift
Decals abgerissen
schwarze Speichen
zu neue Schaltungsteile

also eher ein am Leben gehaltenes Trainigsrad?


----------



## argh (26. September 2009)

Und zum Schluss noch ein Bild. Is ja ne Gallerie, haha.






Habe leider kein besseres Bild mehr. Rad ist verkauft.


----------



## argh (26. September 2009)

Und nun noch ein Bild. Ist ja eine Gallerie. Ich weiß aber nicht, aus welchem Jahr das Rad ist. Und es ist auch gar nicht meins. Kai... Hilfe!


----------



## goegolo (26. September 2009)

Jetzt ist das Rad in den Brunnen gefallen 

GT fährt ja fast jeder hier: 




Aber es geht doch nichts über ein vernünftig aufgebautes NoPogo: 




Eine neue Trinkflasche habe ich  mir unterdessen auch einmal wieder gegönnt


----------



## Radlerin (26. September 2009)

@ käpt´n kaba: Mehr Bilder vom Barracuda bitte!


----------



## dr.juggles (26. September 2009)

schönes barracuda!


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. September 2009)

...dieses und jenes und dann noch hier und da......bla bla bla


GT Zaskar LE mit Rock Shox SID WorldCup von 2004, Spinergy Spox von keine Ahnung, 2008er Easton MonkeyLite XC, Thomson Vorbau + Stütze auch von 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (26. September 2009)

Radlerin schrieb:


> @ käpt´n kaba: Mehr Bilder vom Barracuda bitte!



Da muss ich wohl mal beim Besitzer vorstellig werden und noch ein paar Bilder machen. Vielleicht hat er ja auch noch ein welche...


----------



## andy2 (26. September 2009)

der fisch sollte 95 sein


----------



## argh (26. September 2009)

andy2 schrieb:


> der fisch sollte 95 sein



Dann hat er ja mal gar nix zu suchen. 

Pardon.


----------



## gtbiker (27. September 2009)

Jamis Exile < 96


----------



## radheinz (27. September 2009)

Mein Scapin Blato von 1998


----------



## Der Meeester (27. September 2009)

Schick! Besser aber gelbe/schwarze Griffe und komplett schwarze Reifen.


----------



## mystahr (27. September 2009)

Schwer, unspektakulär, billige Komponenten.
Aber die Farbe gefiel mir gut - was nutzen da rationelle Agrumente.
Von Benetton bzw Kästle 97 aufn Markt geworfen.


----------



## shanesimons (27. September 2009)

Also ich find das Scapin richtig schick, einzig die Daumenschalthebel wollen mir nicht richtig ins Bild passen, da würde ich etwas zeitgemäßeres montieren.


----------



## andy2 (27. September 2009)

warum sollte er wenn es ihm so passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (27. September 2009)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Also ich find das Scapin richtig schick, einzig die Daumenschalthebel wollen *mir* nicht richtig ins Bild passen, da würde *ich* etwas zeitgemäßeres montieren.


----------



## subi555 (29. September 2009)

Tach Männer´s ...

ja wie wo ist ein Rad im Brunnen , gehört doch da hin ist ja nen Fisch  ...

das Rad ist von ende 95 anfang 96 wenn ich mich nicht ganz Irre , ist auch sehr schwer zu sagen da es Barracuda zur der Zeit schon sehr schlecht ging , manche wurden halt bei Barrcuda hergestellt andere bei Yeti und wieder andere bei Control Tech ...

auch laut meiner Rahmennummer ist es schwer rauszufinden , selbst die Jungs in den USA konnten mir keine antwort geben  ... 

ist ja aber auch egal , mir gefällt das Desing und es fährt sich einfach Klasse , auch wenn es nur zu 60% fertig ist ... 

also wenn jemand noch einen Satz Ringle Naben in Türkis hat  dann bitte mal ne PN nen paar Crux Levers in Türkis / Rot währen auch nicht schlecht sowie 1 satz Cantis in Rot und 1 in Türkis    

so in der Art stelle ich es mir fertig vor mit den sache die oben stehen  ...

ach ja Arne , warum hast Du den nicht das Fishlips genommen das ist doch 98  und auch ein Fisch  ... 

irgendwie sollte ich mir doch lieber mal ein Aquarium zulegen oder ...

Grüße 

Kai


----------



## Scapin (30. September 2009)

hier mal mein scapin pro racer von 1998


----------



## Bartenwal (27. Oktober 2009)

Au prima,
hier ist Platz für mein ehemaliges German-A. Rahmengröße M war leider doch zu klein, trotz rieigem Spacerturm. 





Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Stopelhopser (28. Oktober 2009)

Endlich darf der Rabe auch mal ans Licht.
Bar jeglichen Bauschaumes und bis auf die Reifen im damaligen Auslieferungszustand.
So ein Rad kann nur eine Mutter lieben, aber dafür eindeutig ein Abschnitt in der Epoche der Plastik-fullies.
So und jetzt darf genörgelt werden.


----------



## divergent! (28. Oktober 2009)

also ich persönlich find so ein raven ziemlich geil....aber ich mag auch die super  und killer v´s. das waren wenigstens noch eigenständige rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Oktober 2009)

ich fand das Raven damals ziemlich geil !
fand aber die Gabel bzw deren Federweg sch.... 

Gruß Björn


----------



## divergent! (28. Oktober 2009)

wobei die fatty an sich genial ist. sie wirkt nur an dem rahmen irgendwie schmächtig...aber da gibts ja zur not ne lefty...............


----------



## biker1967 (28. Oktober 2009)

Apropo Super V:


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> und zur abwechslung mal wieder das schrecklichste gt im forum...was aber saumäßigspaß macht



Sensationell!!!!! GT LTS mit Lefty!!!


----------



## divergent! (29. Oktober 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Sensationell!!!!! GT LTS mit Lefty!!!




danke das teil ist jetzt aber ein ssp und wird wohl im winter ne recht geile , wenns der lackierer packt, farbwahl bekommen

desweiteren wirds noch etwas umgebaut.



 





und das blaue super v ohne schutzbleche mit anderem vorabu und lenker...lecker


----------



## biker1967 (29. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> und das blaue super v mit anderem vorbau und lenker...lecker


Da ist eine VRO Kombo drauf. Wenn ich wechseln würde gehts ins Geld.
Update gegenüber dem Foto: Bremse jetzt ne gelbe Gustav M.


----------



## magas (29. Oktober 2009)

ja, ja ein Corratec; aber mir hat's damals gefallen und Heute auch noch 






ist ein 97er TeamBow und auch der Grund warum ich den Katalog aus diesem Jahr suche


----------



## Lucky-Luke (29. Oktober 2009)

Tolles Bike. Das Rahmendesign hat mir damals auch schon gefallen. Die Farben Deines Bikes sind schön schrill. Gefällt mir. Sehr konsequent!


----------



## moe 11 (29. Oktober 2009)

hier mal mein f1000




baujahr weiß ich leider nicht genau da ich das gute stück von meinem nachbar erworben habe und er auch nicht mehr genau im kopf hatte wann er es gekauft hat. weiß einer von euch vlt welches bj es sein könnte?


----------



## Lucky-Luke (29. Oktober 2009)

Schau mal hier, vielleicht kannst Du damit heraus finden welches Bj. Du fährst.

Tolle Farbe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 11 (29. Oktober 2009)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, vielleicht kannst Du damit heraus finden welches Bj. Du fährst.
> 
> Tolle Farbe!




Danke für die hilfe. 

Hab mal nachgeschaut und es scheint sich um ein 1998 modell zu handeln.


----------



## divergent! (29. Oktober 2009)

@magas: danke für das bow...einfach nur geil. ich hatte mal ein alten stahlrahmen von corratec. so ein bow war letztens auch in der bucht. für mich nach gt und klein die wohl schicksten hardtails. dein bow ist wirklich konsequent auf "krawall" ausgelegt. super!!!

habs mir doch gleich mal auf den rechner in meine radgallerie gezogen.


----------



## hoeckle (29. Oktober 2009)

magas schrieb:


> ja, ja ein Corratec; aber mir hat's damals gefallen und Heute auch noch
> 
> 
> 
> ist ein 97er Race Bow und auch der Grund warum ich den Katalog aus diesem Jahr suche


 
corratecs waren nie so mein fall und sind es auch heute nicht,
ABER - deines gefällt mir richtig gut und in so einem zustand wohl extrem selten. glückwunsch


----------



## magas (29. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @magas: danke für das bow...einfach nur geil. ich hatte mal ein alten stahlrahmen von corratec. so ein bow war letztens auch in der bucht. für mich nach gt und klein die wohl schicksten hardtails. dein bow ist wirklich konsequent auf "krawall" ausgelegt. super!!!
> 
> habs mir doch gleich mal auf den rechner in meine radgallerie gezogen.



freut mich das es gefällt - hier fühl ich mich wohl


----------



## magas (29. Oktober 2009)

hoeckle schrieb:


> corratecs waren nie so mein fall und sind es auch heute nicht,
> ABER - deines gefällt mir richtig gut und in so einem zustand wohl extrem selten. glückwunsch



danke


----------



## xenongolf (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich ziehe den Hut  

Das Corratec is wirklich genial.  
Solche Bikes brauch das Land


----------



## kracchus (30. Oktober 2009)

habe das bike zwar schonmal im classic-forum gepostet, aber hier bei den youngtimern passt es wohl besser rein.*

hot chili "zymotic" serie 1* (1996)



die gabel ist eine 96er rockshox judy mit stahlfeder/oldämpfertuning,
die bremse eine kombi aus raceline und raceline D,
die schaltung besteht aus gripshift 800 xray mit shimano xt,
dazu 36er-mavic-keramikfelgen mit schwarz lackierten speichen, verstärkten xt-naben, 2,35er-schlappen,
die anbauteile kommen von race face (lenker, kurbeln) und syncros (vorbau, sattelstütze, steuersatz),
plus ein flite alpes titanium, onza-barends, adp-carbon-booster, crank-o-matic-schrauben, gore-züge, 747-clickies.


das bike wird regelmässig gefahren und ist im originalzustand (custom-aufbau)


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. Oktober 2009)

Ins Hot Chili gehört fast eine Gelbe Judy Sl rein.


----------



## wynklah (30. Oktober 2009)

Hier mein "Sex Three" von ... ääääh ... 1995? Oder war das 1996? Ist jedenfalls noch stark in Gebrauch und wird über den Winter überholt. Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (31. Oktober 2009)

wynklah schrieb:


> Hier mein "Sex Three" von ... ääääh ... 1995? Oder war das 1996? Ist jedenfalls noch stark in Gebrauch und wird über den Winter überholt. Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität.



1996 

selten und schön


----------



## divergent! (31. Oktober 2009)

@wyhnkla:
ich würde dich gerne mal sehen wenn du aus dem unteren flaschenhalter während der fahrt die flasche rausziehst


----------



## olli (31. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @wyhnkla:
> ich würde dich gerne mal sehen wenn du aus dem unteren flaschenhalter während der fahrt die flasche rausziehst


Und ich würde gerne sehen, was passiert, wenn er die abgebildete Flasche nach dem Trinken versehentlich nach unten steckt und danach die Gabel einfedert.


----------



## wynklah (31. Oktober 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> @wyhnkla:
> ich würde dich gerne mal sehen wenn du aus dem unteren flaschenhalter während der fahrt die flasche rausziehst



Jo, das geht nur im Wheelie


----------



## einsachzig (31. Oktober 2009)

So, mein erster Post nach langem Mitlesen,

leider noch nicht so ganz fertig, aber es fährt: Corratec2004 aus 97. Den Rahmen hat mein Freund aus dem Urlaub mitgebracht und sucht seitdem mehr oder weniger verzweifelt nach den passenden Teilen.
Das ist jetzt schon gefunden und verbaut (sagt er):

Rahmen/Gabel:Corratec 2004 (NOS) Gr. 5
SW/UW: LX 567
Kurbel: LX 563
Kasette: Sram 980
Kette: HG70
STi: LX563
Bremsen: Tectro
Naben: LX silent clutch
Lenker: Bontrager Titec 140
Stütze/Sattel/Griffe: noname, hauptsache Zebra
Klingel!: Billy
es fehlt noch das in der Signatur gesuchte, bitte helft mir (ihm)!













Reifen werden noch Z-Max blackwalls, wenn die Felgen gefunden sind, derweil leih ich wohl noch öfters mal nen LRS.

Grüße, Lucy


----------



## Alex de Large (31. Oktober 2009)

"spezielle Bikes-Youngtimer"

dürfen hier auch RR gepostet werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (31. Oktober 2009)

Das ist hier wohl eher MTB-lastig, würd ich mal so schätzen, da diese Rubrik aus der Klassik-MTB Sparte entstanden ist.


----------



## hoeckle (31. Oktober 2009)

von mir aus - sofern es nicht überhand nimmt!


----------



## divergent! (1. November 2009)

eben, wir sind doch die tolerante youngtimer ecke. ist wie bei den sspern. hauptsache 2 räder.


----------



## ZeFlo (1. November 2009)

wo bei das ja eher kein youngtimer ist, sondern classic rollware.



flo


----------



## Alex de Large (1. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> eben, wir sind doch die tolerante youngtimer ecke. ist wie bei den sspern. hauptsache 2 räder.



Dann bin ich mal so frei:











Ich denke mal, ich bin nicht der einzige, der beiden Bikegattungen etwas abgewinnen kann.


----------



## hoeckle (1. November 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> wo bei das ja eher kein youngtimer ist, sondern classic rollware.
> 
> 
> 
> flo


 



ICH wollte diese separation ja auch nicht....

zudem hab ich keine ahnung von wann das gemuffte geröhr ist


schönes gios! das wäre die einzige andere marke gewesen, von der ich ein strassenrad gewollt hätte.


----------



## Stopelhopser (1. November 2009)

So schön ich auch das Gios finde, es gibt es noch nagelneu.
Wie viele andere Hersteller gemuffte Stahlrößer wieder aufleben lassen.
Scheint eher der Versuch der Branche sein, die letze Marktnische noch zu besetzen. 
Wenn schon Youngtimer RR wären die ersten "organischen" Carbonrenner a la Kestrel ein Bild wert.


----------



## Alex de Large (1. November 2009)

Wo hat der Rahmen denn Muffen?

Das ist ein H.T. Compact von 1999. Du kannst ja mal versuchen, den "nagelneu" irgendwo zu kaufen


----------



## Stopelhopser (1. November 2009)

Tatsächlich, Asche auf mein Haupt. Genau gucken hat noch nie geschadet.


----------



## Kruko (2. November 2009)

Hier mal mein Beitrag zur Galerie

GT Zaskar LE aus 1996


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex de Large (2. November 2009)

sehr schön (gerade in Rot liebe ich das Bike)!

sollte ich mir noch einmal ein oldschool MtB aufbauen, wirds ein GT Zaskar LE.


----------



## ZeFlo (3. November 2009)

ciao
flo


----------



## moe 11 (3. November 2009)

ist das ein pulcro?


----------



## bonebreaker666 (3. November 2009)

Ich würd eher mal sagen, daß es ein Wiesmann-Rahmen ist...u.a. kann man(n) auf dem Steuerrohr die Plakette mit den Initialen *F*(lorian) *W*(iesmann) erkennen


----------



## wynklah (3. November 2009)

und am Hinterbau. Ich musste aber auch suchen


----------



## ZeFlo (3. November 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> ist das ein pulcro?



... nein, das orginal 

wiesmann koxinga lt '01.

ciao
flo

ach ja, bilder


----------



## moe 11 (3. November 2009)

ah ok wiesmann kannt ich gar nich. ich glaub ich bin einfach noch zu jung für solche dinge. aber man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2009)

zu jung ist keine entschuldigung... wiesman = deutscher stahl/titan rahmen


----------



## Marc B (3. November 2009)

Ich war im Spätsommer auch mit einem Youngtimer unterwegs:






P.S.: Mein Pulcro ist von 2003, also wohl noch zu "neu". Aber es ist ein zeitloser Stahlrahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (3. November 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> ist das ein pulcro?



Das hier ist ein Pulcro


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. November 2009)

Schönes Topic,
bin ja hier erst seit kurzem angemeldet u. habe noch nicht alle Topic durch,aber habe hier schon sehr viel Hilfe u. Mitfahrer für Touren gefunden!
Fahre noch nicht so lange das GT-LTS,aber ich wusste vorher nicht wie ein Fully Spaß machen kann.
Ich fahre es sehr sehr gerne.
Nein...ich werde es nicht verheizen,aber der Vorbesitzer meinte auch "kannst schon rannehmen-das kann es ab u. ist dafür gebaut worden"!
Na ja,muss ja nicht sein.Ist irgend wie zu schön u. zu schade.
Aber an die Wand gehängt gehört es auch nicht,oder?

Das Bild ist sicher bekannt:




Das LTS veränderte sich ständig etwas...









..und es wird bewegt>letzte Woche



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=175484&stc=1&d=1257354868

Jetzt würde ich gerne ne neue aktuelle Gabel (Manitou R7;Fox F80;RS SID Team alle mit 80mm u. Canti hat da wer was für mich ?) verbauen um die Judy DH mal richtig zu überholen.Der RS-Dämpfer wird ebenfalls überholt,aber ob der wieder ins LTS kommt bin ich mir nicht sicher,da der Crane Creek seine Arbeit so richtig gut macht!
Lenker+Vorbau sollen auch auf mich abgestimmt weden.Mir schwebt ein Ritchey od. Easton Kombi vor,aber die sachen von Syntace (vor allem das VRO-System) hat es mir angetan>Meinungen Tipps>gerne auch per PN.Danke

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Boramaniac (5. November 2009)

Na dann will ich mal meine Yougtimer zeigen:

Biria Unplugged TM-Design





GT STS 1000DS


----------



## Alex de Large (5. November 2009)

schönes GT!

was sind denn das für Bremsen am Biria?


----------



## elsepe (5. November 2009)

ein radladen in der stadt hat auch so ein biria rumzuhÃ¤ngen. die erzÃ¤hlen wohl ganz gern das das rad 30000â¬ wert ist weil sammlerstÃ¼ck und nur noch 15 stÃ¼ck da und so. auf jeden fall recht seltsame geschichte das rad


----------



## andy1 (5. November 2009)

elsepe schrieb:


> ein radladen in der stadt hat auch so ein biria rumzuhängen. die erzählen wohl ganz gern das das rad 30000 wert ist weil sammlerstück und nur noch 15 stück da und so. auf jeden fall recht seltsame geschichte das rad




Ein Link dazu.


So ein Rad wurde mal massivst auf ebay angeboten, ging aber für den geforderten Preis nicht weg (um 2000?) trotz dass sich auf einem Foto mal etwas weibliches ums Rad schlängelte.
...soweit mein Errinnerungsvermögen mich nicht trügt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xenongolf (5. November 2009)

Auf Ebay hab ich auch so ein Biria damals gesehen, aber in ROT. ist so für 1100  in hoffentlich gute Hände gegangen.
Ich finde das Teil total genial.  
Vorne und hinten EINARMSCHWINGE - Einfach TOP
Bin aber fast der Meinung, dass es 1994 auf den nicht vorhandenen Markt kam. Falls Du es aber nicht mehr haben willst - ich nehme es  

Stell aber noch mal ein paar Bilder rein!!


----------



## biker1967 (5. November 2009)

Vor 2-3 Jahren war dieses UFO auch in der BIKE gewesen. Is schon ein geiler Flieger.


----------



## Boramaniac (5. November 2009)

Alex de Large schrieb:


> was sind denn das für Bremsen am Biria?





[email protected] schrieb:


> Sachs Scheibenbremsen?



Jepp, es sind Sachs Power Disc. 
Die erste Serienscheibenbremsanlage der Welt...



biker1967 schrieb:


> Vor 2-3 Jahren war dieses UFO auch in der BIKE gewesen. Is schon ein geiler Flieger.



Hat er recht, das waren mein Bike und ich. 



xenongolf schrieb:


> Falls Du es aber nicht mehr haben willst - ich nehme es
> Stell aber noch mal ein paar Bilder rein!!



Sorry, biste etwas spät. Das Rad hat schon einen neuen Besitzer.

Mehr Bilder, auch von meinen anderen Projekten, hier. 


Gruß Bora


----------



## Boramaniac (5. November 2009)

andy1 schrieb:


> Ein Link dazu.
> 
> So ein Rad wurde mal massivst auf ebay angeboten, ging aber für den geforderten Preis nicht weg (um 2000?) trotz dass sich auf einem Foto mal etwas weibliches ums Rad schlängelte.
> ...soweit mein Errinnerungsvermögen mich nicht trügt.



Ihr seid gut! Das war auch ich. Letztendlich ist es dann doch für
mehr an einen Fahrrad-Sammler gegangen...

Gruß Bora


----------



## rocky-socks (5. November 2009)

feiner stahl aus italien, scapin nope:


----------



## eddy 1 (5. November 2009)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Jepp, es sind Sachs Power Disc.
> Die erste Serienscheibenbremsanlage der Welt...
> 
> 
> Gruß Bora



pro stop gehört der titel meine ich

zumal die im gegensatz zur sachs auch gebremst hat


----------



## one.nomad (5. November 2009)

@rocky-socks
Die Hinterbauten von den Rahmen sind irgendwie alle bissel abgespaced, oder?
Was sehr schön ist, ist der Zuganschalg, sodass die Hülle nicht scheuert, könnten viel mehr so machen.
Und die Sattelklemme iauch schräg. Zwei-bolzen klemme? Hat die den Sinn, dass das Rohr nicht nur oben gequetscht wird, sondern eher oben und unten etwas weniger, dafür materialschonenender?

Mehr Photos von den Ketten- und Sitzstreben! Bitte! 

Grüße
michael


----------



## edwardje (6. November 2009)




----------



## edwardje (6. November 2009)

Noch mehr Fans von die Trek Y modelle????


----------



## Protorix (6. November 2009)

ich find es geil! 
auch mit diesem sehr modernen aufbau, 
wie fährt es sich denn? wippt das arg? auf jeden fall sieht es nach wie vor spacig und richtig gut aus.
ein größeres bild wäre eine idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke (6. November 2009)

edwardje schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 175609
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 175610



Oh Gott, gleich gehts wieder wegen der neuzeitlichen Anbauteile los 

Ich finds toll! Der Rahmen war ja damals schon wegen seines besonderen Sounds bekannt.


----------



## rocky-socks (6. November 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> @rocky-socks
> Die Hinterbauten von den Rahmen sind irgendwie alle bissel abgespaced, oder?
> Was sehr schön ist, ist der Zuganschalg, sodass die Hülle nicht scheuert, könnten viel mehr so machen.
> Und die Sattelklemme iauch schräg. Zwei-bolzen klemme? Hat die den Sinn, dass das Rohr nicht nur oben gequetscht wird, sondern eher oben und unten etwas weniger, dafür materialschonenender?
> ...



so, bitte schön:







das mit den zuganschlägen am steuerohr geht halt nur, wenn die
schaltzüge unterm tretlager laufen, ist so heute relativ selten, als 
nachteil seh ich das aber nicht.
bei der sattelstützenklemmung hast du mit deiner einschätzung recht,
ist so, wie du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. November 2009)

Also ich finde das Y extrem geil, egal wie es sich fährt. Ein Ur Klassiker! 
Das einzige was mich stören würde ist der Neopren Schutz am Dämpfer.


----------



## foenfrisur (6. November 2009)

hey...dann ist mein marin ja auch schon ein youngtimer.
das B-17 F.R.S. sollte wohl von 98 sein.






...naja, zumindest der rahmen.


----------



## sulf555 (6. November 2009)

Na dann will ich auch mal was zu besten geben

Mein Winterrad, jetzt gehört's meiner Freundin




Mein ehemaliger Wandschmuck




Und mein Rocky


----------



## Der Meeester (7. November 2009)

Also dein Rocky, rockt!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. November 2009)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> hey...dann ist mein marin ja auch schon ein youngtimer.
> das B-17 F.R.S. sollte wohl von 98 sein.
> 
> 
> ...



Geil....dein altes Marin sieht aus wie ein aktuelles Cannondale Prophet. Da ist mir das Marin aber 1000mal lieber!


----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2009)

wurde verkauft .......gelber flschenhalter war für die nachtfahrten und 24std rennen


----------



## Apastoli (8. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wurde verkauft .......gelber flschenhalter war für die nachtfahrten und 24std rennen


 
ui schön mal zu sehen das auch andere leute ihre laufräder so eingespeicht haben wie ich 
NICE NICE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (8. November 2009)

Apastoli schrieb:


> ui schön mal zu sehen das auch andere leute ihre laufräder so eingespeicht haben wie ich
> NICE NICE



bis ca 98/99 war das bei uns the state of art... hmmm ev mal wieder


----------



## Stopelhopser (8. November 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Y extrem geil, egal wie es sich fährt. Ein Ur Klassiker!
> Das einzige was mich stören würde ist der Neopren Schutz am Dämpfer.



Doch, das Y hat auch was. Es bewegt wenigstens die Menscheit, und wenn es nur ist daß man sich darüber aufregt.

Ein Stork Oragnic Bild von einem Besitzer wäre auch mal schön.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. November 2009)

So da werf ikch mal mein Hot Chili in die Galerie! 





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Mit legendären Roox FPS Freeride Lenker!


----------



## divergent! (8. November 2009)




----------



## pottsblizz (8. November 2009)

alles begann vor ca. 3 Jahren...

Nachdem ich über das Jahr ein TrekkingRad für meine Frau zusammengestellt und aufgebaut habe, alle versuche sie aufs mtb zu bringen waren fehlgeschlagen, überfiel mich eine gewisse Leere. Ich denke, viele von euch kennen das, nachdem ein Projekt erfolgreich fertiggestellt wurde. 

Auf der suche nach neuem stolperte ich dann über dieses wunderschöne kilauea von 97. Es war ziemlich verunstaltet mit Blechen, Gepäckträger, Licht und so weiter. Nachdem ich das alles rückgebaut hatte und ein paar Teile ersetzt habe ist es heute mein Lieblings hardtail und wird auch fürs Grobe nicht geschont. Lediglich die hier aufgezogenen Reifen sniff und scratch liegen normalerweise gut eingelagert im Keller. Dann sind mythos xc drauf, weiter nicht original sind Vorbau und Lenker, sonst alles wie im Katalog.

Ich finde die kona Schriftart und das jungle design wirklich sehr gelungen, in der Farbzusammenstellung ne echte Wucht. Das Rad hat schon einige Kratzer und Macken, steht aber immer noch sehr gut da und wird dieses Jahr auch als mein Winterrad herhalten. Die Bilder erspar ich euch dann aber lieber.





gruß, wil


----------



## wynklah (8. November 2009)

Tolles Kona! Bin neidisch. Warum wollen nur alle den IRC Mythos? Ich finde ihn nicht nur ausgesprochen hässlich, sondern auch schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (8. November 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> So da werf ikch mal mein Hot Chili in die Galerie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oha, das gehört zitiert


----------



## Alex de Large (8. November 2009)

So`ne heiße Schote wollt ich früher auch mal gehabt haben. 

Ist dann aber eher ne schwäbische Maultasche geworden (No Pogo).

Immerhin, die Farbe war gleich!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. November 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> So da werf ikch mal mein Hot Chili in die Galerie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja so ein Hot Chili stand bei mir auch mal auf der "haben-will" Liste 

um die ist es ja ziemlich ruhig geworden
eine Zeit lang waren sie die Lieblinge der "Bike" und plötzlich war nichts mehr zu hören
auf der Eurobike war ich dann erstaunt dass es sie noch gibt
aber das aktuelle Programm ist ziemlich mau
zumindest war auf dem Stand kein wirklicher Eyecatcher gestanden
IMHO nur ein Showbike mit fetten HR (oder war das woanders??)


----------



## divergent! (8. November 2009)

naja also das lite rage fin ich schon noch sehr lecker. und ne echte alualternative zu den ganzen plastehöhlen ist es allemal.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. November 2009)

> um die ist es ja ziemlich ruhig geworden
> eine Zeit lang waren sie die Lieblinge der "Bike" und plötzlich war nichts mehr zu hören
> auf der Eurobike war ich dann erstaunt dass es sie noch gibt
> aber das aktuelle Programm ist ziemlich mau
> ...



Stimmt die Marke ist leider tot. Es kommt leider nix gescheites mehr nach? Sie gibt es noch, aber ich versteh nicht wie sie überleben können? 

Damals waren sie kult, wie noch der Klausmann auf Hot Chili gewonnen hat.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (8. November 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> ... Mit legendären Roox FPS Freeride Lenker!


 
Und genau so einen such' ich nu schon händeringend seit Ewigkeiten nochmal!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (9. November 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> So da werf ikch mal mein Hot Chili in die Galerie!



Tolles Bike. Wie schon andere sagten, das war auch mal nen Traum von mir. Den Rahmen hätte ich beinahe schon bestellt gehabt, bis mir ein Cannondale in den Weg kam.
Von Hot Chili hab ich mal Brillenfassungen in der Hand gehabt, sah echt gut aus. Waren mir aber etwas zu gelblastig. Ist aber auch in dem Sektor ruhig geworden.
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (9. November 2009)




----------



## bikedestroyer10 (9. November 2009)

das kleine schwarze für die stadt


----------



## edwardje (9. November 2009)

Protorix schrieb:


> ich find es geil!
> auch mit diesem sehr modernen aufbau,
> wie fährt es sich denn? wippt das arg? auf jeden fall sieht es nach wie vor spacig und richtig gut aus.
> ein größeres bild wäre eine idee


 

Beide Bikes sind neu afgebaut. Die Y 22 habe Ich sogar durch Trek neu Lackieren lassen in meine favorieten Farben.
Beide sind neuaufgebaut über die leztze Jahren. Ich fahren mit der Y22 seit 8 Jahren und mit der Ysl200 seit 3 Jahre. Mit der Ysl200 bin Ich in 1997 die Transalp Challenge  mit gefahren, und muss sagen das Bike ist echt super. Mit ein lockout dämpfer sind die echt super zum Fahren.
Mit der Y22 bin Ich dieses Jahr die Extrem strecke der Salzkammergut Thropy gefahren . es Fahr einfach Unübertroffen. Selbst nach 12 stunden hintereinander durchfahren ist es ein super bike und solche gibt es dan eher selten. 
Die Y22 wiegt 10,7 kg mit pedale
Die Ysl wiegt 10,5 KG mit pedale

Also für damals waren die Y modelle Ihr zeit schon weit voraus.
Einzige nachteil ist die Rahmen sind nicht steif, aber gehen ewig mit.
Die Y22 war vorher weis also das model aus 1997 und hat genau wie die Ysl noch immer orinal gleitlager drin. Gibt es heut zu Tage überhaubt noch bikes wobei die gleitlagerung 12 Jahre mit gehen???Dabei Fahre Ich gut über 90.000 Höhemeter im Jahr mit beide bikes

Für Mich war Y das Traumbike als kind habe Ich davon geträumt. Jetzt ist es noch immer mein Traumbike

Hier noch ein Paar bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (9. November 2009)

ist das diese point scheibenbremsadapter geschichte?

kannst du davon mal bilder machen..wär supi


----------



## Protorix (9. November 2009)

ja, mich würde interessieren ob der A2Z adapter gut funktioniert - würde mein litespeed damit gerne ausstatten


----------



## one.nomad (9. November 2009)

Ich bin mal so frei und zieh die *bikedestroyer10* Bildchen mal groß


----------



## divergent! (10. November 2009)

Protorix schrieb:


> ja, mich würde interessieren ob der A2Z adapter gut funktioniert - würde mein litespeed damit gerne ausstatten





funktionieren tut der. ich hatte nur einmal das problem daß ich am berg absteigen musste und es mir beim bremsen den adapter nach hinten gezogen hat ( siehe bild ). ist bisher nicht nochmal vorgekommen. aber ich find den von der optik her nicht schön. ich hab den jetzt etwas anders eingebaut. schnellspanner geht jetzt durch das obere kleine loch. halten tuts aber mir persönlich gefällts nicht.

wenn mein lts neu lackiert wird muss da was anderes her. entweder ich probiere nochmal sowas wie den point ( der ist aber sauisch schwer........was man evtl aus alu leichter machen lassen könnte ) oder es kommt wieder ne hs33 hinten rein.


----------



## xenongolf (10. November 2009)

Hallo, dann will ich auch noch mal ein Carbonrenner aus dieser Zeit vorstellen- MAGMA M1 RED HOT *FS*


----------



## Splatter666 (10. November 2009)

Schick!

Ich glaube, für die Kooka-Kurbeln würden einige hier im Forum ihre Schwiegermutter verkaufen 
In der Farbstellung hab ich sie in Natura noch nie gesehen 

Is das Magma in der FS-Variante am Sitzdom genauso flexibel, wie der starre Bruder?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## wynklah (10. November 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Schick!
> 
> Ich glaube, für die Kooka-Kurbeln würden einige hier im Forum ihre Schwiegermutter verkaufen



Ich würde meine Schwiegermutter auch für eine LX-Kurbel verkaufen.


----------



## xenongolf (10. November 2009)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Is das Magma in der FS-Variante am Sitzdom genauso flexibel, wie der starre Bruder?



Flexibel ist eigentlich das ganze Bike  - ist einfach nicht mit den heutigen Carbonrennern zu vergleichen. Ich finde jedoch das meine Magmas im Tretlagerbereich relativ weich sind. 

Wenn ich mit meinen 90 - 95KG in den Wiegetritt gehe - tut sich wirklich einiges mit dem Rahmen  
Aber für Show and Shine und mal in die Eisdiele einfach genial.


----------



## divergent! (10. November 2009)

das magma ist sehr geil!

farblich finde ich aber die kurbel nicht so ganz passend. die muss an ein buntes rad. lieber ne rote kurbel dran, dann passt das auch mit der gabel. aber schon sehr fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (10. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ist das diese point scheibenbremsadapter geschichte?
> 
> kannst du davon mal bilder machen..wär supi


 

Wirkt super und die installation ist echt einfach.


----------



## edwardje (10. November 2009)

xenongolf schrieb:


> Hallo, dann will ich auch noch mal ein Carbonrenner aus dieser Zeit vorstellen- MAGMA M1 RED HOT *FS*


 
Wie geill!!!!
Wieviel federweg hat der Rahmen dann??


----------



## goegolo (10. November 2009)

Das Magma ist ja schon ungefedert hübsch, schickes Gerät 



edwardje schrieb:


> Wirkt super und die installation ist echt einfach.



Muss bei dem Adapter nicht ein Führungsloch in die Aufnahme gebohrt werden? Stützt sich die eine Schraube etwa direkt auf der Schweißnaht ab? 

@divergent: Mit dem A2Z bin ich am LTS auch nicht 100% glücklich  Eventuell lohnt es sich ja den bedt-Adapter ein wenig zu modifizieren...


----------



## Protorix (10. November 2009)

@a2z adapter .... wird der einfach nur zwischen das ausfallende geklemmt? 
@divergent, könntest du mal ein bild von der anderen seite machen. hab da mal danach gegoogled aber nichts gefunden. an meinem Litespeed wäre das Ausfallende ohne Fräsungen, sieht bei euren GT nicht so aus. 

Bzgl. Belastungen am Ausfallende braucht man sich keine Gedanken machen?....


----------



## edwardje (10. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich mach mal bei gelegenheit bilder. aktuell ist es zu dreckig ums in die wohnug zu stellen wegen fotos.
> 
> der adapter besteht aus 2 hälften. der ausfaller ist genau dazwischen. einbau ist problemlos aber das ding ist mir persönlich einfach zu hässlich. der andere adapter dürfte von point sein. gibts in der bucht...liegt bei 70 oder so.
> 
> ...


 

Gwicht der Point ist bei mir, (HAbe die Kugelgelenke ersetzt durch normale schrauben) 160 Gramm. Ich habe 1 loch gebort, ist nicht so schwer, haltet ohne problemen. Vorteil bei der Point ist das die bremsekräfte abgeleitet werder an die mitgelieferte gestange. das hat der A2z nicht. der Point ist also steifer und haltet mehr bremskraft.


----------



## divergent! (11. November 2009)

naja 160gr wär ja noch ok. ist die stange eigentlich aus alu? evtl könnte man die noch in leicht anfertigen lassen. ach ich glaub ich werd mir den mal zulegen bei gelegenheit. mein umbau hinten auf felgenbremse kommt mich teurer. da kann man ja nochmal einen versuch starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xenongolf (11. November 2009)

edwardje schrieb:


> Wie geill!!!!
> Wieviel federweg hat der Rahmen dann??



Der Rahmen müsste so 5 cm Federweg haben. 

Mehr Bilder!!! 

Eröffnet doch einen neuen Thread mit dem Adapter!!!! 

Gruß


----------



## divergent! (11. November 2009)

nö


----------



## Boramaniac (11. November 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> der andere adapter dÃ¼rfte von point sein. gibts in der bucht...liegt bei 70â¬ oder so.



Falls jemand Interesse hat: Point Adapter 59,-â¬ oder A2Z 26,-â¬

GruÃ Bora


----------



## Deleted 76843 (15. November 2009)

Mein Rocky Vertex.













mfg


----------



## divergent! (16. November 2009)

sehr schönes rocky. was sind das für reifen?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (16. November 2009)

Maxxis Aspen..bin ich 1 Rennen lang gefahren, (platt) dann sind sie ans Rocky gewandert (wieder platt) jetzt sind sie weg


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (22. November 2009)

koncept


----------



## zingel (23. November 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> ist das ein pulcro?



made my day! 


hat ein paar schöne Bikes hier! ...sogar die Wurzelspeichen sind vertreten  (ein Vorderrad hab ich glaub auch noch)


----------



## Dynatechrider (23. November 2009)

Zum 96er Vertex noch zwei 96er Stahlbikes, Altitude und Equipe geben sich die Ehre


----------



## Deleted 76843 (23. November 2009)

Sehr schön.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gige (26. November 2009)

Noch zwei Rockys eins nicht so alt


----------



## Gige (26. November 2009)




----------



## divergent! (27. November 2009)

die gabel am element ist wohl ein bissl zu lang....und die hörnchen sind auch gruselig. sonst ein schöner rahmen


----------



## argh (27. November 2009)

Altitude und Vertex sind klasse!


----------



## selecta gold (27. November 2009)

xenongolf schrieb:


> Hallo, dann will ich auch noch mal ein Carbonrenner aus dieser Zeit vorstellen- MAGMA M1 RED HOT *FS*



ein sehr sehr spezielles schmuckstück
wie klemmt denn die lenter-vorbau-einheit wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## one.nomad (27. November 2009)

Wenn's dumm kommt mit nem langen inbus unten durch die Gabel  sowas gabs doch mal bei irgendwelchen RR Vorbauen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, oder?


----------



## SpeedyR (27. November 2009)

Das ist mein 98er GT Lobo STS DH.Ich hoffe es passt hier rein.Details habe ich leider nach 2 Jahren Bauzeit irgendwie vergessen


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (27. November 2009)

ein wirklich schönes stück


----------



## Alex de Large (27. November 2009)

bis auf den Lenker  a b s o l u t   p o r n o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (28. November 2009)

da hat einer die putzwatte ordentlich gewedelt. ein wunderschönes gerät. die scheibenbremsaufnahme find ich hinten auch mal geil....so richtig schön technisch


----------



## argh (28. November 2009)

sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## xenongolf (28. November 2009)

one.nomad schrieb:


> Wenn's dumm kommt mit nem langen inbus unten durch die Gabel  QUOTE]
> 
> Genau so ist es!!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. November 2009)

Extreeeeem geil das Lobo!


----------



## Protorix (28. November 2009)

ist das eine polierte 950er kurbel? 

sehr sehr geiles teil auf jeden fall und wirklich schön poliert.


----------



## goegolo (28. November 2009)

Ich liebe dieses Lobo! Der Kommentar meiner besseren Hälfte zur Bauzeit war herrlich: "Der muss aber eine sehr tolerante Frau haben" . 

@SpeedyR: Mich interessiert, wie sich die hintere Scheibenbremsaufnahme auf der Achse abstützt. Hast Du da ein Detailbild oder kannst Du die Konstruktion beschreiben? Ein Ritchey WCS in glanzschwarz birgt definitiv noch Optimierungspotenzial im ansonsten perfekten Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (28. November 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> Ich liebe dieses Lobo! Der Kommentar meiner besseren Hälfte zur Bauzeit war herrlich: "Der muss aber eine sehr tolerante Frau haben" .
> 
> @SpeedyR: Mich interessiert, wie sich die hintere Scheibenbremsaufnahme auf der Achse abstützt. Hast Du da ein Detailbild oder kannst Du die Konstruktion beschreiben? Ein Ritchey WCS in glanzschwarz birgt definitiv noch Optimierungspotenzial im ansonsten perfekten Aufbau.



Die HR Nabe ist eine Hope Pro II.Hier wurde der Discseitige Flansch entfernt,und ein neuer für das Lager gefertigt.Die Achse wurde abgedreht,um etwas mehr platz für die BMA zu schaffen.

Die Bremsmomentabsützung an sich ist Industriegelagert,und wird einfach auf die Achse aufgesteckt.Zum Radausbau muss zwar der Bremssattel abeschraubt werden -dafür ist die Konstruktion recht stabil,und funktioniert schleiffrei.Lediglich die Stützstange ist Original.

Nach dem Polieren der alten XT Bremsen,war das glaube ich die grösste Herausforderung 

Hinten links im Bild ist das Rohteil




Und hier montiert




Zeichnungen habe ich leider keine.Habe damals alles mittels schablonen angefertigt,und etliche Alu rohlinge auf der Arbeit vernichtet 

>Die Kurbeln sind alte (zeitlose) 952er XTR

Beste Grüße Rafa


----------



## divergent! (28. November 2009)

ach jetzt wo du es sagst sehe ich auch daß es ne xt scheibenbremse ist. das ist ja mal geil geworden. habe erst gedacht du hättest ne hope poliert.

gefällt mir richtig gut...die idee werd ich mal aufgreifen müssen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. November 2009)

haha dachte auch das es eine Hope ist.


----------



## Dynatechrider (29. November 2009)

Bin zwar kein Fan von Fullys aber das Lobo ist echt die pure Sünde und mit sehr viel Liebe zum Detail aufgebaut

Grüße aus Mainhatten


----------



## Gige (29. November 2009)

Rocky Mountain Cirrus-Centurion Stratos Team und 2x SBIKE


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. November 2009)

Hammer ! Wär das nicht was für meine Look Gabel aus dem Nachbarthread ? Rein optisch 







SpeedyR schrieb:


> Das ist mein 98er GT Lobo STS DH.Ich hoffe es passt hier rein.Details habe ich leider nach 2 Jahren Bauzeit irgendwie vergessen


----------



## divergent! (29. November 2009)

das lobo hat aber sicher doppelt so viel federweg...glaub 15cm oder so. kommt das etwa hin?


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. November 2009)

Du hast Recht , das Lobo war ja die Downhill Variante 

Nein, die Look Gabel hat nur 8 cm Federweg aber optisch wärs spitze.
Dann die normale STS Variante


----------



## Magnum 204 (29. November 2009)

So mal was von mir  

Klein Palomino






Schwinn 4 Banger


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. November 2009)

sagt mal, wie viel federweg hat das schwinn? wie faehrt es sich.

ein kumpel der absolut keine ahnugn hat, der hat genau SO eins... und ich bin am ueberlegen, es ihm aus den rippen zu leiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (30. November 2009)

Die Schwinns und Yetis mit Lawwill-Hinterbau hatten so 160mm Federweg, hier mein gutes altes 96er Sunn Radical Plus, hab' leider kein besseres Bild:


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. November 2009)

das magma sieht interessant aus u.
sehr sehr schönes GT
eigentlich beide zu schade zum fahren
...und marken/bikes gibts,die kenne ich noch gar nich.
weiter so.


----------



## Murph (30. November 2009)

Hi

Wollte auch mal mein Checker Pig zeigen.
Ich glaube 93 hatte ich mir´s gekauft.
Auf dem 2ten Bild ist im Hintergrund noch ein Scott Comp Racing von 95 zu sehen.Beide noch in meinem/unseren Besitz!








Die Bilder entstanden so ca. 1996/97 bei einer Tour,darum die miese Qualität!


----------



## deevino (1. Dezember 2009)

Heee, PigBikes!

Hier mal meines:





Begleitet mich mit seinem unzerstörbaren Rahmen (3,3kg nackt!) seit nunmehr 12 Jahren. Aufbauten gab es viele HS33, Firm-Tech, XTR usw. Seit Anfang diesen Jahres im Deore-Reste-LowCost-Aufbau für nen Straßentransalp zu nem guten Zweck. Ist problemlos gelaufen, die Schweinenase!

@Murph & die Andere: Vielleicht wer ne Idee, aus welchem Jahrgang der Rahmen sein könnte? Hab ihn ´97 solo gebraucht gekauft.

Grüße
deevino


----------



## Murph (1. Dezember 2009)

Könnte so in die Richtung 93-95 gehn,denke ich!
Vom Gewicht her würd´s passen.
Nahezu unzerstörbar!
Ich glaub mein Klumpen hat so um die 15-16Kg! 

Edit:Hach neeeee
Sehe gerade deins hat ja schon Headset!
Tse,tse.......neumodische ferz!


----------



## 6ix-pack (3. Dezember 2009)

Cannondale Killer V 900 von '96





Mein erstes selbst aufgebautes MTB. Mittlerweile in der Xten Zusammenstellung...

- Noch mehr Killer V's hier?


----------



## biker1967 (3. Dezember 2009)

Murph schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wollte auch mal mein Checker Pig zeigen.



Toll! Ich hatte ein 2070 in 18 Zoll. War anthrazit-metallic


----------



## Murph (4. Dezember 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Toll! Ich hatte ein 2070 in 18 Zoll. War anthrazit-metallic


 
Ich hab meins noch - ätsch  (reiner Sarkasmus,keine Böswilligkeit! ) 

Nur so wie das iM aussieht will´s keiner sehen,muß halt jeden Tag für die fahrt zur Arbeit herhalten,daß arme Ding.
Aber angeregt durch den Thread werde ich mich wohl mal an eine Renovierung machen(müssen).
Hab überlegt das ich den Rahmen pulvern lasse.
Kennt jemand aus dem Rhein/Main Gebiet einen guten,günstigen Betrieb der sowas macht?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Dezember 2009)

@div: wie jetzt? ein killer? irgendwann musst mal deine komplette sammlung ablichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Meeester (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja, es gibt noch mehr Killer hier!


----------



## Der Meeester (4. Dezember 2009)

Und noch eins...


----------



## divergent! (4. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @div: wie jetzt? ein killer? irgendwann musst mal deine komplette sammlung ablichten




japp...lehrgang ist fertig und ich hab jetzt jeden monat gut geld für lauter dumme ideen.

aktuell siehts bei mir aus wie im radladen. einzig das talera fährt. lts im umbau, backwoods baustelle, rts baustelle, killer v kommt noch, merida liegt auf halde....

lts, rts und backwoods werden über den winter sicher so ziemlich fertig werden


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (4. Dezember 2009)

ein mattschwarzes killer-v..........................eine schlichte schönheit


----------



## Hobbyseiten (4. Dezember 2009)

Tole Bilder! Die Bikes erinnern an die Zeit, in der ich mir oft die Nase am Schaufenster eines Bike-Händlers plattgedrückt habe. Ursprünglich sollte es mal ein Mountain Cycle San Andreas werden. Aber es kam anders....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/523364


Hammer fand ich damals die Kohlefaserschwinge, die den GP Motorrädern nachempfunden war. Obwohl man von viel Ärger damit hörte, hielt sie bei mir doch etliche tausend Kilometer!


----------



## goegolo (4. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> japp...lehrgang ist fertig und ich hab jetzt jeden monat gut geld für lauter dumme ideen.
> 
> aktuell siehts bei mir aus wie im radladen. einzig das talera fährt. lts im umbau, backwoods baustelle, rts baustelle, killer v kommt noch, merida liegt auf halde....
> 
> lts, rts und backwoods werden über den winter sicher so ziemlich fertig werden



Alles andere wäre ja auch langweilig 

Noch was Unvernünftiges zum Thema Kohlefaserschwingen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hobbyseiten (5. Dezember 2009)

...machen wirklich Spass!
Und wenn man die Technik über die Jahre so verfolgt, ist es doch immer wieder irritierend, wie sämtliche Hersteller sich in schöner regelmässigkeit einig sind, dass in dem einen Jahr Eingelenker wieder in sind - dafür sind die Viergelenker out! Und dann plötzlich sind die Viergelenker wieder "in", und die Eingelenker out! Ich denke, dass viele Youngtimer auch heute noch richtig fun machen! Ich muss mir jedenfalls nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Bike kaufen..... Macht mehr Spass nach alten, guterhaltenen Teilen zu stöbern, und dann hier und da was zu finden, was heute nicht mehr jeder hat!


----------



## divergent! (5. Dezember 2009)

so ein super v fetzt schon. auf hersteller braucht man nix geben. aktuell ist ja zb auch der sram xx umwerfer als der leichteste mtb serienwerfer aller zeiten angepriesen. also als ich heute aufm klo den 95 workshop durchgeblättert hab ist mir ein sachs new success aufgefallen. der hat 97gr....also gut 40gr weniger....hmm.

die erfinden jedes jahr das rad neu....nur werden die räder mit den jahren immer hässlicher, gleicher und langweiliger......


----------



## 6ix-pack (5. Dezember 2009)

Hobbyseiten schrieb:


> Tole Bilder! Die Bikes erinnern an die Zeit, in der ich mir oft die Nase am Schaufenster eines Bike-Händlers plattgedrückt habe. Ursprünglich sollte es mal ein Mountain Cycle San Andreas werden. Aber es kam anders....
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/523364
> 
> 
> Hammer fand ich damals die Kohlefaserschwinge, die den GP Motorrädern nachempfunden war. Obwohl man von viel Ärger damit hörte, hielt sie bei mir doch etliche tausend Kilometer!



Ja der Wahnsinn :
Erst die anderen Killer V's hier - sehr schön (damit gings bei mir ja auch los) und dann deine Bike-History:
Das MC San Andreas ist es bei mir nach dem Cannondale und Storck Adrenalin (mein erstes Fully) auch geworden. Aber meine große Liebe aus alten Tagen suche ich noch:
- ein Canndondale Super V mit Carbonschwinge in XL (<- bis jetzt das Problem, alles bis jetzt nur in L ), gerne ein Super V 1000 in polished und original...
Das wär's noch! 
Dann bin ich erstmal fertig und der Keller ist voll 

Vielleicht danach mal ein Titan-HT oder ein Breezer-Stahl-Baby


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, die Bikefirmen wollen uns wirklich verarschen. Wenn man so mache Test in den Einschlägigen Zeitschriften liest denkt man sich das 09er Modell ist ein völliger Schrott man ich brauch das 2010er Modell egal was es kostet. 
Darum steh ich auch auf die älteren Modell, noch geiler wird es wenn man damit schneller fährt als die Anderen mit den neuen Hydroformingkrachsen.


----------



## divergent! (5. Dezember 2009)

richtig! noch besser sind aber die spezies die seit 2-3 jahren ganz krasse mtbiker sind und immer das neuste von schlucht oder würfel fahren und einen dann mit nem alten rad belächeln....also am berganfang. oben siehts dann anders aus. zumal wenn man nur einen gang hat und ihnen erklärt daß das rad ein urgestein ist. 

"ey das ist ja voll rostig und ohne disc und keine fette federgabel"

"jupp ihr seit ja auch schwuchteln"

das ist aber bei den radsachen das gleiche. wenn ich sehe was assos für ne kurze hose nimmt....ganz ehrlich so viel haben meine gesamten radsachen fürs kpl jahr gekostet.

aber es gibt genug dumme die es kaufen. feiern ja auch genug dumme weihnachten oder feiern nen jahrtausendwechsel ein jahr zufrüh

stand ja so in der zeitung und im fernsehen


----------



## wynklah (5. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> "ey das ist ja voll rostig und ohne disc und keine fette federgabel"
> 
> "jupp ihr seit ja auch schwuchteln"



 OMG! Ich werde nun trainieren, um so etwas sagen zu können!


----------



## biker1967 (5. Dezember 2009)

Haste die Leitung der HR-Bremse mittlerweile gekürzt?

Ich hab auch so eins bei meiner Sammlung




mittlerweile 10 Jahre alt.
Als Alternative hängt daneben ein Cube AMS 125. Leider komm ich sowenig zum Fahren...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Dezember 2009)

Meinst du so etwas?





[/URL][/IMG]

ist gemacht aus einer stabileren Pet-Flasche mit Carbonfolie überzogen. Das gibts auch von Specialized.


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (6. Dezember 2009)

gute idee mit dem spritzschutz,ich werde das ungeniert in ähnlicher form übernehmen .denn diese gelenke sind die achillesferse der v'S im alltag.
ich wollte noch was zum thema produktvielfalt loswerden.eine zeitlang gab es aus dem hause regida farbig eloxierte felgen auf basis der zac 19 und zac 2000 geöst, auch ein model im carbonlook war dabei.leider sind diese modelle verschwunden ehe man sie ordern konnte.
ich weiss zac2000 und zac 19sind nicht gerade high performance produkte,aber im 
alltagsbetrieb in sachen preisleistung fast unschlagbar.
schade eigendlich, für meine low budget bikes wären die ideal gewesen.


----------



## Hobbyseiten (7. Dezember 2009)

...keine schlechte Idee mit dem Spritzschutz! Sieht passabel aus, und ist fix gemacht! Werd ich antesten. Was ich ursprünglich gesehen hatte, war aufwändiger. Machte den Eindruck, als wenn ein Brake-Booster als Halter diente, und dann aufwändig ein etwas längeres Schutzblech anlaminiert wurde, o.ä.. Sah superprofessionell aus, daher war ich der Meinung, das Teil hätte man evtl. so kaufen können. Aber mein C´dale Händler kannte das Teil auch nicht.

@ divergent:
lt meinem Lackierer kann es passieren, dass die Nadellager sich bei der Hitze etwas verziehen, setzen o.ä.. Er hat da wohl schon mal eine entsprechende Erfahrung gemacht. Daher wollte ich kein Risiko eingehen.
Was den Dämpfer angeht habe ich lange nach der Stahlfederversion gesucht! Ich mag die -bei mir bisher- zu wartungsintensiven und anfälligen Luftdämpfer nicht. Und was das Gewicht angeht: ich wiege 100+, da wär es angebrachter wenn ich die paar Gramm abspecke 
zudem finde ich die Funktion des Metel Dämpfers absolut klasse. Lässt sich prima einstellen, wenn man ihn mit der richtigen Feder bestückt.
Ich habe mittlerweile an allen Rädern nur noch Stahlfederdämpfer verbaut. Muss ja nicht immer das Neueste haben - schliesslich hab ich ja auch Youngtimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikedestroyer10 (7. Dezember 2009)

@hobbyseiten wenn du eine fatty pulvern willst kommst du um das vollständige zerlegen nicht rum.die wärmebehandlung würde den plastkäfig der nadeln im nadellager zum schmilzen bringen.
wenn du ne fatty zerlegen willst.brauchst du etwas spezialwerkzeug.ein pintool.ein castletool und einen kleinen schraubendreher.dann noch etwa 5 min zeit.
die grösste hürde ist das castletool.wenn du es geschaft hast den dämpfer auszubauen,kannst du den gesammten mechanismus ganz einfach durch herrausnehmen des ganz dünnen " kreuzes" zerlegen(wenn du von oben raufschaust weisst du was ich meine).der bewegliche teil lässt sich dann nach vorn herrausziehen.achso die überwurfmutter (silber da wo der faltenbalg draufsitzt)muss natürlich auch runter ebenfalls mit dem pintool zu öffnen.
dieses kreuz hält die inneren geschliffennen bahnen des nadellagers,sie sind lediglich eingehakt.ich zerlege und warte und schmiere meine fatty's jedes jahr.
sollten nadellager defekt sein oder nadeln fehlen ,die gibts fürn appel undn ei

viel spass beim eventuellen basteln


----------



## buheitel (7. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte mir mal sowas gebaut. kostet nix und sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus...ist natürlich kein Youngtimer


----------



## Hobbyseiten (9. Dezember 2009)

...so sah mein schwarzes Super V vor dem pulvern aus!
Das Grün war nicht so mein Fall...


----------



## MoP__ (9. Dezember 2009)

Von mir an dieser Stelle mal das Checker Pig von einem Kumpel.
Es sollte mit neuen Teilen günstig, aber stabil wieder aufgebaut werden. 





Teile (inzwischen weitere Änderungen zum Bild):

Rahmen: CPX S6000 (Bj. ca. 1996-98 rum)
Gabel: Manitou Nixon RTWD 115-145 (originalerweise 75mm)
Bremse: Shimano Hone 180mm / Avid SD5
LRS: Deore / Fun Works Rimbo Starr
Reifen: Maxxis Minion FR 2.35 
Kurbel, Schaltung: Deore
Dämpfer: RS Sid XC 165mm

Der Federweg beträgt bei einer Tretlagerhöhe von 365mm jetzt 145/85 (gemessen). Die Winkel sind auch unproblematisch.
Man kann sicherlich darüber streiten ob das jetzt alles Frevel ist, aber die alten Teile waren fertig und es fährt sich super.


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (10. Dezember 2009)

ist das mein bildschirm ?oder hat das oberrohr bei dem gt 'nen knick?


----------



## paule123 (11. Dezember 2009)

ich sehs auch, an deinem bildschirm liegts also nicht. vllt. isses nen eingescanntes foto?


----------



## hoeckle (11. Dezember 2009)

übergang von rundem auf leicht querovalen querschnitt! 

nein ist fast out of cam..


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. Dezember 2009)

So da werf ich mal ein Bike in die Galerie das aus dem Jahre 2002 ist und sich gerade noch für diese Galerie ausgeht. 

Hi Tec No Animal 24,1kg ein sehr eigenwilliger Rahmen sag ich mal. 
Die einen lieben es (ich ), die meisten hassen es. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## divergent! (11. Dezember 2009)

geiles gefährt. wobei ein halber zentner rad schon ne marke ist

wieviel federweg hat das teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich sehe Leichtbaupotenzial!Krasse Kiste.


----------



## divergent! (11. Dezember 2009)

ich auch am sattel aber beim rest wärs wohlgegen artgerechte haltung.

wuchtest du das teil auch den berg hoch oder nimmt dich da ne pistenraupe in schlepp?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. Dezember 2009)

Federweg Original waren 190mm aber mit längeren Dämpfer wird es jetzt über 200mm haben. Genau weiß ich es aber nicht. 

Zum hochfahren, ich hab zwei Kettenblätter. Aber weit kommen tut man damit nicht.


----------



## divergent! (11. Dezember 2009)

holla die waldfee. ich bin ja nicht so der abfahrmensch aber fahren würde ich sowas auch gerne mal nur um ein gefühl zu bekommen was 20cm federweg sind.

merkt man da überhaupt noch ein loch? ich finde ja mein lts schon mehr als komfortabel. damit kann man ja schon gemütlich ne treppe runterrollern aber bei 20cm.....


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Dezember 2009)

bei 20cm suchst du dir auch anderes gelände
 und dann reichen auch die 20cm nicht mehr


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich hätte auch noch nen youngtimer im angebot.



ähm...nö. technisch gesehn gehört das cadex zu den classikern. wenn die youngtimer zeit 96 angefangen hat, is dein cadex 4jahre zu alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (14. Dezember 2009)

achja das baujahr...ich seh das hier anders:

klassiker = kleingartenverein ( da kann ich nicht aufschlagen mit meinen rädern da ich aktuelle reifen und schläuche fahre )

youngtimer = radfreunde ( hier ist es egal wie und wann und wo zusammengestellt...solange wie es älter ist)


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Dezember 2009)

stimmt.
dann kann ich mein karakoram ja dann auch hier rein verfrachten.

hast du nu was wegen den ausfallern erreicht?


----------



## divergent! (14. Dezember 2009)

nöö. ich lasse das erstmal orjinol. ich brauch erstmal lack ums rahmenset fertig zu machen. kommt zeit kommt ratlosigkeit.


----------



## Schoasdromme (16. Dezember 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> So da werf ich mal ein Bike in die Galerie das aus dem Jahre 2002 ist und sich gerade noch für diese Galerie ausgeht.
> 
> Hi Tec No Animal 24,1kg ein sehr eigenwilliger Rahmen sag ich mal.
> Die einen lieben es (ich ), die meisten hassen es.
> ...



Ich fand es schon immer ganz gut,hätte  ich mir fast selber gekauft,
soll aber ne ziemliche " Bruchkiste " sein...
kannst Du das bestätigen,oder hattest Du noch nie probleme mit gebrochener Schwinge usw. ...............


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Dezember 2009)

beide von 2002 
das Votec ist meins, hier noch in der Original Ausstattung (der Rahmen ist mir dieses Jahr gerissen)
das Giant gehört(e) meinem Freund (ist ihm 2003 in Acro geklaut worden)


----------



## Fezza (17. Dezember 2009)

Hier auchnoch meins....

Aufgebaut, 2004, gekauft, 2008 so:





Mittlerweile ca 1 Kilo leichter, so:





hoffe es gefällt. 

und ja, es ist auch in der Titanium-Galerie...


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Dezember 2009)

Die Sweetskinz die ich habe sind Trekkingreifen in 700x35, nicht die MTB Reifen 2.1.
Sind nicht die leichtesten, rollen aber gut und sind Pannensicher. 
Ich bin zufrieden damit.
Achso der Preis, habe knapp 60 für das Paar bezahlt, also beiweitem billiger also Schwalbe&Co.
Und viel auffälliger


----------



## Fifumo (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich versuche mich dann auch mal mit einem Bild von einem Youngtimer , der alles andere als original ist, dafür aber bunt !






PUKY limited edition:

Rahmen / original Bremse: Kettler Adventure / Magura HS 
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon race
Schaltung: Rohloff
Lenker: Point
Vorbau: Ritchey
Sattelstütze: Cane Creek
Felge hinten: DT Swiss
Felge / Nabe vorne: Alex rims / Deore

..macht richtig viel Spaß. PUKY weil: Meine Kinder fahren PUKY, da wollte ich nicht zurückstehen ..........

Kann jemand das Bild größer machen??? Oder Ihr müsst bei meinen Fotos schauen, da ist es so, dass man auch was erkennt...


----------



## Protorix (19. Dezember 2009)

doch aber es geistert in diesem unterforum ein eigener thread rum.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. Dezember 2009)

Dachte ich hab meines schon eingestellt? Anschneidet doch nicht. Weß schon nicht mehr wo ich was gepostet habe. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardes (20. Dezember 2009)

darf man hier so etwas posten? immerhin sind rahmen und gabel von 1999


----------



## Tommi74 (20. Dezember 2009)

Scott Octane FX1 1997 oder 98. Erstes rad war mango, leider Rahmenbruch nach 6 Monaten. Den Rahmen des Nachfolgers auf Garantie bekommen, Teile ummontiert und seitdem im Einsatz (Hier Transalp 2008 und Herbstschlamm von "zuhause".)


----------



## Protorix (20. Dezember 2009)

99er modell das grüne


----------



## Tommi74 (20. Dezember 2009)

Ok, dann war 98 das mango...


----------



## Fifumo (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
da ich ja nun (Vielen Dank ) weiß wie es geht.......





.........Beschreibung war ja schon weiter oben.
OK, es ist etwas eigen, aber mit fast 50 Jahren halte ich es in der Zusammenstellung locker einen Tag auf dem bike aus , was bei den heutigen flachen Geometrien bei mir nicht mehr funktionieren  würde.

Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## frontlinepunk (20. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> so ein super v fetzt schon. auf hersteller braucht man nix geben. aktuell ist ja zb auch der sram xx umwerfer als der leichteste mtb serienwerfer aller zeiten angepriesen. also als ich heute aufm klo den 95 workshop durchgeblättert hab ist mir ein sachs new success aufgefallen. der hat 97gr....also gut 40gr weniger....hmm.
> 
> die erfinden jedes jahr das rad neu....nur werden die räder mit den jahren immer hässlicher, gleicher und langweiliger......



die indy sl mit 5 mm wog 1280 gr, dann kam die sid mit 1,2 kg...

war doch so, oder?


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Dezember 2009)

@Fifomu
Solange das Bike bewegt wird ist es doch ok.


----------



## Protorix (20. Dezember 2009)

schon aber die indy war nur elastomer gedämpft und hatte keine öldämpfung. 
Und die Sid hatte die bessere, wuchtigere Optik. 
Aber eine leichtere Gabel als die 98er oder 99er Sid glaub ich hat es nichtmehr gegeben.


----------



## divergent! (21. Dezember 2009)

leichter sind die gabeln nicht mehr geworden....nur dicker und steifer.

mir persönlich hat die alte sid immer ausgereicht. aber steif war die wirklich nicht. wenn ich das ganze mal auf meine lefty umwälze sind das schon welten.

aber ich glaub ne mag21 sl ti hatte auch nur knappe 1200gr....mit luft und öl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (21. Dezember 2009)

mag sl ca 1260

indy sl und judy sl um die 1350

sid ab 1180

sid ist nur mit scheibe viel zu weich aber mit canti durch aus brauchbar


----------



## divergent! (21. Dezember 2009)

na da hab ich doch gar nicht so schlecht geraten. ne amp wär mit 1150gr sicher auch ne geile alternative.


----------



## Tommi74 (21. Dezember 2009)

Judy FSX mit Englund Kit ist auch 1130 oder so...
Müsste nochmal nachmessen


----------



## divergent! (21. Dezember 2009)

ui nicht schlecht. die ist auch gut steif. ach gibt schon schönes zeug...also früher, quasi heute alt, nicht son neumodischer schnickschnack mit tausend einstellknöpfen, luftdrucknipeln und maßangaben.


----------



## divergent! (24. Dezember 2009)

lust auf baufortschritte vom harlekin ssp?

nein?

mir wurscht


----------



## goegolo (24. Dezember 2009)

Schön schräg, aber bei der Länge der silbernen Speichen hätte ich Bedenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. Dezember 2009)

die haben witzigerweise die gleiche länge wie vorher die schwarzen. da war nix zu sehen. keine ahnung warum. rad ist mittig und eiert nicht.

bleibt erstmal so, wenns zerknackt wirds getauscht wenn nicht so gefahren.

übrigens ist jetzt noch ne rote stütze gekommen


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (25. Dezember 2009)

Kannst einfach längere Nippel nehmen. Alte Cadex Giant find ich cool. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## divergent! (25. Dezember 2009)

ich hab keine ahnung woran es liegt. speichenlänge wie früher, nippellänge auch. gewinde bei einigen nippeln kpl verschwunden bei 5-6 nippeln sieht man etwa 1,5mm gewinde. rad ist mittig und eiert nicht. ich werd nochmal schauen ob ich die evtl noch fester ziehen kann.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab einen Türkisen Vorbau in den Verkauf Thread gestellt, wäre der nix für dein Projekt? Aber wahrscheinlich dann schon zu viel des guten?


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich hab keine ahnung woran es liegt.



du hattest doch die naben gelackt, oder?
dann kanns ja sein, dass in den speichenlöchern unterschiedlich viel lack ausgehärtet is.


----------



## divergent! (25. Dezember 2009)

das ist ne möglichkeit. vorne gingen die speichen auch teilweise schwer rein. ich hab die speichen mit dem meht gewinde nochmal 2 umdrehungen angezogen ohne daß was passierte. also ich denke mal das setzt sich wirklich noch.

@hannibal: der syncros soll dran bleiben da er sich gut mit den muffen von dem rahmen verträgt. türkis und blau sieht auch doof aus.

da kommt ja eh noch farbe ans rad...fehlen ja schließlich noch kurbel, ssp kit undbremsen sowie der sattel


----------



## biker1967 (25. Dezember 2009)

Welche Farben der anderen Teile sind denn vorrätig?

Würde die rote Stütze nehmen.


----------



## singlestoph (25. Dezember 2009)

fast NOS bei mir im laden vorbeigerollt


----------



## divergent! (25. Dezember 2009)

biker1967 schrieb:


> Welche Farben der anderen Teile sind denn vorrätig?
> 
> Würde die rote Stütze nehmen.





rote stütze ist auch drin. kurbel wird wohl purple, ssp kit in gold, bremse ja einmal gelb einmal orange und evtl blaue hebel, sattel grün, schnellspanner rot. und bei der kette wirds evtl auch farbig.

es wird echt übel

das trek fully...hmm jammi lecker fein


----------



## biker1967 (26. Dezember 2009)

Jaa, so ein Fully hät ich mir damals auch beinahe gekauft. Hab mich dann aber wg. Flaschenhalter-Pos. für das Super v entschieden und gegen die Antriebsschwingen-Modelle und die Votecs von damals (T5, C7).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Dezember 2009)

mensch div... das wird ziemlich heftig


----------



## divergent! (26. Dezember 2009)

ja leider ist mir aber ne neongelbe und neonorangene hs22 entgangen weil ich arbeiten war.

aber bis frühjahr hab ich ja noch zeit


----------



## KayOs (26. Dezember 2009)

im Schrott gefunden und erstmal gesäubert und neue Reifen und Bowdenzüge  montiert jetzt läuft erstmal alles muss jetzt noch den Lockout vom Dämpfer  reparieren...


----------



## divergent! (27. Dezember 2009)

was mit den teilen im schrott gefunden oder nur der rahmen?


----------



## KayOs (27. Dezember 2009)

komplett bis auf Sattel, Sattelstütze und Vorderrad...


----------



## divergent! (27. Dezember 2009)

au man also bei manchen leuten fragt man sich echt. da kann man dir ja nur glückwunsch sagen bei so nem fang.

ich muss wohl auch mal aufn schrott schauen gehen


----------



## KayOs (27. Dezember 2009)

muss jetzt nur noch alles mal neu ölen und n bissl aufpolieren...


----------



## eddy 1 (27. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> na da hab ich doch gar nicht so schlecht geraten. ne amp wär mit 1150gr sicher auch ne geile alternative.



ist zwar die dh aber auch nicht viel schwerer

steif wie eine starrgabel

und ein ansprechverhalten da kommt keine andere mit,dafür ist aber sehr auch sehr schnell schluss mit federn






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2009)

mach doch noch den gegenhalter ab...
wie lange machen es denn die lager mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. Dezember 2009)

ich ahtte 2 amp gabeln. eine stahlversion die hatte etwas über 1700gr und ne leichta aus alu...die hatte...warte...so viel da...

http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=12195&g2_imageViewsIndex=1

1151gr

geil ist ne amp und wenn ich mal ein rad hab wo sie dranpasst besorg ich mir wieder eine. aktuell verbaue ich erstmal diverse manitou m2 gabeln. meine purplefarbenen im album hat 1363gr.


----------



## eddy 1 (27. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> mach doch noch den gegenhalter ab...
> wie lange machen es denn die lager mit?



na ja fahre sie jetzt ein jahr und sie halten!!

immer vorsichtig putzen (hab auch noch einen satz hier liegen)

wird aber nur noch für besondere anlässe hergenommen

finde meinen manitou imbus nicht der ist nähmlich genau das zoll maß

kommt noch weg (cantihalter)

hab noch soviel an meinen rädern zu machen


----------



## eddy 1 (27. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich ahtte 2 amp gabeln. eine stahlversion die hatte etwas über 1700gr und ne leichta aus alu...die hatte...warte...so viel da...
> 
> http://www.fotos.light-bikes.de/main.php?g2_itemId=12195&g2_imageViewsIndex=1
> 
> ...



die manitou 1 die ich noch habe wiegt mit stahlrohren nur 1430

meine dh ist auch aus stahl (war deine ausgegossen)


----------



## divergent! (27. Dezember 2009)

keine ahnung. ich hab die auch gleich wieder verklingelt und mir dann die aluversion zugelegt.


----------



## biker1967 (27. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte auch 5 Jahre lang ein GT (Larakoram) mit der AMP. Weiß jetzt nicht was sie wog, aber das Fahrverhalten war spitze!
War mit 1 Öldämpfer dran. Machte Spaß, beim Fahren zuzusehen wie das Ding arbeitete.
Die war so stabil das sogar ein Bügelschloß links an der Gabel montiert war und das Teil zog immer noch störrisch geradeaus wenn man bei etwa 30 Sachen mal freihändig fuhr.


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Dezember 2009)

larakoram?
Karakoram hab ich auch.

vorher-nachher bild. erst gefedert dann starr. mit der starrgabel fährts sich deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (28. Dezember 2009)

Jaja, wieder zu schnell in die Tasten gegriffen
Ich hatte meins auch zuerst mit farblich passender Starrgabel gefahren und nachher die AMP eingebaut.
Wenn ich nur wüßte ob das Rad noch bewegt wird...2008 war es noch beim Bike-Händler zum Service gewesen.


----------



## divergent! (28. Dezember 2009)

der alex und die federgabeln. sieh es ein..ist nix für dich.

kommste denn jetzt mit schaltung klar?


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Dezember 2009)

da kann mann aber wirklich sehen wie unterschiedlich die geometrien sind

ich finde die federgabel baut zu hoch

und dann fährt sich das bescheiden (es sei den es geht nur bergab)


----------



## Protorix (28. Dezember 2009)

so dramatisch finde ich den unterschied gar nicht. 

leider gibt es kaum federgabeln mit wenig federweg und z.b. lockout ... 
...die 63mm von der 98er sid würden mir ja reichen aber ..... naja ... so ists eben


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> kommste denn jetzt mit schaltung klar?



kann ich nich sagen. die kassette is immernoch die alte ausgelutschte.
im moment fahr ich das ding nur mir 2 gängen. und das is mist

und so doof fuhr es sich mit der manitou garnich. etwas doll kippelig zu anfang im wiegetritt, aber sonst total unauffällig.
aber ich komm mit dem federquark einfach nich klar. ich fahr tagtäglich ohne federung rum und wenn das vorne plötzlich so schwammig is, sowohl der druckpunkt der bremse, als auch das bremsen an sich, is das einfach mist.


----------



## Tommi74 (29. Dezember 2009)

Der Gegenhalter der AMP wollte sich schonmal verabschieden (sprich brechen) wenn man seine Cantis ordentlich quälte. Seit ein wenig vorsichtig. Habe selber ne AMP, finde sie auch schön, aber so richtig vertrauenerweckend finde ich die nicht.


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Januar 2010)

Mein Ellsworth Truth - Heute im Wald unterwegs - mächtig kalt bei -4° , aber das Fahren auf verschneiten Wegen ist einfach klasse - allein das Geräusch , wenn man über vereisten Schnee fährt - klasse


----------



## divergent! (6. Januar 2010)

mächtig kalt? -4°?

bei uns waren es gestern -17° und heute sind es -12°....das ist kalt. da macht nichtmal der gang zum auto spaß.

aber nichts desto trotz....feiner rahmen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Januar 2010)

Und, gehst Du bei solchen Temperaturen Biken


----------



## divergent! (6. Januar 2010)

ich war mal ne kleine runde aber es war etwa..so kalt. da hilft auch kein melkfett mehr ufmm janzen wannst.

und dank eis und rutsch usw hab ich eh keine lust mir was zu brechen. da bleib ich lieber im warmen wohnzimmer oder gehe arbeiten.

wie ich winter hasse. zum glück ist fast mitte januar und der dreck wird nach abtauen und hochwasser endlich wieder weg sein. dann kann man endlich wieder vernünftig fahren. wenn ich schon an das angeziehe denke:kotz:

man braucht ja länger zum an-ausziehen wie zum fahren. wie schön ist da sommer. hose+trikot=fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot (9. Januar 2010)

mein klein pulse comp rahmen hat heute etwas zuwendung von mir erhalten

roh





grundiert





basislack





schrift









klarlack









montag kommt er heim


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Januar 2010)

Schön geworden !!!

Gabel in Rahmenfarbe ??


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Januar 2010)

die einen lackieren, die anderen waren fahren 





wenn mein neues Bike endlich da ist, habe ich auch mal Zeit für ne Überholung 
dann fliegen auch die neon Bremszughüllen raus und die Gabel wird runtergetravelt 
und ja die Gabel ist eigentlich zu lang für den Rahmen, mit ordentlich SAG gefahren geht es aber recht gut


----------



## kaot (9. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Schön geworden !!!
> 
> Gabel in Rahmenfarbe ??



momentan alle anbauteile matt schwarz oder silber.
bin aber auf der suche nach ner schönen starren, die dann in der farbe gelackt wird


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Januar 2010)

Wer ist M. Higel? Dein Name? Ein Versuch der dir dann doch nicht gefallen hat?


----------



## kaot (10. Januar 2010)

genau, mein name.
in ganz schwarz fand ich es da oben zu dominant. 
daher nur leicht übernebelt, das man es nur auf den zweiten blick sieht.


----------



## Dynatechrider (10. Januar 2010)

Und weiter geht's mit einem 98er FRO Alloy, in einer für den Schneemenschen angemessenen Umgebung


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Januar 2010)

sehr sehr chick bis auf den............................................vorbau.


----------



## Dynatechrider (10. Januar 2010)

Kommt im März auch wieder ein Syncros oder ein Ringle drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Ho. (11. Januar 2010)

@ Bjoern_U.

Was hast Du denn für eine Gabel verbaut? Ich hab auch einen Nöll M5 und zur Zeit eine Manitou Mars Super drin. Fährt sich ganz passabel, aber ich hab mal überlegt auf Scheibe umzurüsten, was meine Gabel nicht lange mitmachen würde, denke ich.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## kaot (11. Januar 2010)

ein kleiner vergleich wieviel der lack an einem hardtail zum gewicht beiträgt


----------



## Murph (11. Januar 2010)

@Dynatechrider

Ist deine Manitou eine TI?
Hatte ich damals in meinem Stevens 752,geile Gabel!!!!

Schönes Bike


----------



## Dynatechrider (11. Januar 2010)

@Murph

Du liegst genau richtig und das beste, die SX Ti funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag und das obwohl sie in den Jahren 1999 und 2000 ca. 1000 km durch die Sextner Dolomiten geprügelt wurde.

Beste Grüße aus Mainhatten


----------



## eddy 1 (11. Januar 2010)

kaot schrieb:


> ein kleiner vergleich wieviel der lack an einem hardtail zum gewicht beiträgt



ganz schön dick aufgetragen

pulver war bei meinem 200g


----------



## kaot (11. Januar 2010)

eine schicht grundierung, zweimal basis, einmal schrift, dreimal klarlack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutzefuzz (17. Januar 2010)

hallo
hier mal mein Hot-Chili......





den Hinterbau muss ich mal neu lackieren, habe neuen Anlenkpunkt für den Dämpfer und Halter für Bremssattel angeschweißt (Dämpferlänge jetzt 165mm......= mehr Federweg und gleichzeitig flacherer Lenkwinkel ).......
durch die Änderungen besseres Lenkverhalten ( nicht mehr so nervös) und natürlich bessere bremsleistung durch die Scheibenbremse.
der Umbau würde schon vor ca. 2 Jahren gemacht.
hatte mir kurz darauf eine Enduro gekauft und das Chili stand im Keller.
bin die Woche mal wieder mit gefahren, muss sagen macht immer noch richtig spass damit.........

gruß Albrecht


----------



## Murph (17. Januar 2010)

hutzefuzz schrieb:


> hallo
> hier mal mein Hot-Chili......



Hehe

Hinten so eine leichte Syncros Stütze und vorn ne Z1(2500gr?)



Dynatechrider schrieb:


> @Murph
> 
> Du liegst genau richtig und das beste, die SX Ti funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag und das obwohl sie in den Jahren 1999 und 2000 ca. 1000 km durch die Sextner Dolomiten geprügelt wurde.
> 
> Beste Grüße aus Mainhatten



Neidisch bin


----------



## eddy 1 (17. Januar 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> Hinten so eine leichte Syncros Stütze und vorn ne Z1(2500gr?)
> 
> ...



Syncros leicht??? 

war damals eine der stabilsten


----------



## G I A N T dh 06 (17. Januar 2010)

xenongolf schrieb:


> Soooo, dieses hin und her ist schon etwas anstregend.
> Mein *Magma* BJ.1995 darf jetzt wohl in beiden Abteilungen mitspielen. (Classic / Youngtimer)
> Ich finde, es gibt sowohl bei den Classics oder Youngtimern super geniale geile seltene Bikes und die müssen jeweils in den entsprechenden Abteilungen gezeigt werden.
> Also Bilder posten und dann ist doch gut.
> So jetzt habt euch alle wieder lieb - vergesst nie - wir fahren hier alle Fahrrad






ein richtig authentischer NobelHobel!!! Mega geil. Hier harmoniert alles Epoche&Optik


----------



## G I A N T dh 06 (17. Januar 2010)

SCM schrieb:


> Kurz und prägnant.
> 
> Die zeitliche Grenze ist einfach dadurch bedingt, dass spätestens mit den '97er Teilen und Rahmen der Charme, den die vielen kleinen (teilweise auch großen) CNC-Werkstätten bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt verbreiteten, verloren ging.
> 
> ...



Du hast den Finger drauf!!! Seh´ich ganz genau so.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Januar 2010)

hutzefuzz schrieb:


> hallo
> hier mal mein Hot-Chili......
> 
> 
> ...



Das Hot Chili auch bitte in den Thread posten!  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431149&page=2&highlight=hot+chili 

Zur Z1 die ist gar nicht soo schwer das ist eine sehr alte die hat noch 100 oder schon 110 mm Federweg. Passt perfekt für den Hobel ....auch die Syncros Stütze!!!


----------



## hutzefuzz (17. Januar 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Das Hot Chili auch bitte in den Thread posten!  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=431149&page=2&highlight=hot+chili
> 
> Zur Z1 die ist gar nicht soo schwer das ist eine sehr alte die hat noch 100 oder schon 110 mm Federweg. Passt perfekt für den Hobel ....auch die Syncros Stütze!!!



hallo
die Z1-Bam wiegt 1923gr. und hat 110mm Federweg.
das Bike ist mit dem längeren Dämpfer und der Gabel super abgestimmt.
das Gewicht der Schote ist 12,8 kg.
der Preis damals lag bei über 6000.-DM war aber heute gesehen jeden Pfennig wert.


gruß Albrecht


----------



## Murph (18. Januar 2010)

Schön ist´s auf jeden Fall! 

Aber........
Aaaaaaaaah
Was sehen meine endzündeten Augen 
Da fehlt eine Kettenblattschraube!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Da fehlt eine Kettenblattschraube!!!!!!!!



ne,da ist ne schwarze drinnen 
beim großen Bild sieht man das besser


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Januar 2010)

wie angekündigt, mein 94er karakoram.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (18. Januar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ne,da ist ne schwarze drinnen
> beim großen Bild sieht man das besser



Brauchst Du noch ne Rote?
Müsste noch ein oder Zwei rumfliegen haben.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (18. Januar 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Brauchst Du noch ne Rote?
> Müsste noch ein oder Zwei rumfliegen haben.



ist nicht meins, hab nur das Bild in groß reingestellt
ich hätte aber auch noch welche


----------



## divergent! (18. Januar 2010)

ein gt an der keksrolle

sieht gut aus. ich würde mal über polieren der kurbel nachdenken. das schwarze blatt dann drann lassen. würde noch besser passen.


----------



## hutzefuzz (18. Januar 2010)

hi Murph,

Danke dass du mich daran erinnert hast, muss die schwarze mal durch ne rote ersetzen.
ich hoffe ich bekomme noch den gleichen Farbton, wenn nicht muss ich wohl alle ersetzen.
hatte mal eine verloren und hatte nur eine schwarze da, hatte ich total vergessen.

gruß Albrecht


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich würde mal über polieren der kurbel nachdenken. das schwarze blatt dann drann lassen. würde noch besser passen.



dafür sieht die kurbel noch viel zu gut aus. das bleibt erstmal so. wenn mal wieder geld da is gibts ne andere gabel und vielleicht andere bremshebel.


----------



## biker1967 (18. Januar 2010)

du hast ein Karakoram "Elite". Ich hatte ein gelbes normales Karakoram als Rahmenset gehabt.


----------



## Maggot83 (24. Januar 2010)




----------



## FrankAcavano (25. Januar 2010)

So....ein roter Teppich für "Mäxchen"! Jetzt werden viele sagen: was soll das denn....aber ich denke er hat's verdient, zumal er mich als "Stadtschlampe" zuverlässig und sehr agil von A nach B bringt! Und auch wenn's kein Edelteil ist....ein Youngtimer isser auf jeden Fall und ich finde ihn auch sehr hübsch.... Und auch die Komponenten sind eher ungewöhnlich....frühe SRAM 5.0 und Suntour-Kurbel.....und er läuft und läuft und läuft....


----------



## eddy 1 (25. Januar 2010)

Das Bianchi is Geil  

Das noch ein bischen Pimpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (25. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Das Bianchi is Geil
> 
> Das noch ein bischen Pimpen



hab ich was übersehen? 

das nen stinknormales Serienrad mit ner Alivio oder noch schlimmeren Ausstattung.. soviel "pimpen" kann man gar net..


----------



## Murph (26. Januar 2010)

Warum?
Darf man nur "edle" oder besonders "wertvolle" Räder "pimpen"?
Ist doch,wie immer,Geschmacksache!
Wenn einer Spass dran hat ist´s doch OK,oder?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Maggot83 (26. Januar 2010)

Ok es ist nicht das teuerste und hat auch auch nicht den Preis für das schönste aller Räder gewonnen, aber es hat mich immer zuverlässig dorthin gebracht wohin ich wollte.

Habe es 1997 gekauft. Und dafür hart gespart. 2 komplette Sommerferien sind fürs jobben damals draufgegangen. 
Ich glaube deshalb habe ich es bisher noch nicht verkaufen oder entsorgen können. 


Mfg


----------



## Fifumo (26. Januar 2010)

@ DeepStar23: Ja, du hast etwas ganz wichtiges übersehen!!
Nämlich die Tatsache, dass für andere Menschen andere Massstäbe gelten können als für Dich. Und dass die Aussage von eddy 1 gar nicht für Dich geschrieben war. Warum muss es immer wieder Leute geben, die denen, welchen Anderes gefällt als dem main stream, ihre vollkommen unwichtige negative Meinung mitteilen müssen. Unwichtig, da Schönheit oder Wertigkeit subjektiv ist, und negativ, da es ja denjenigen, der ein bike erhalten oder aufbauen will davon abhalten könnte. 
Da lobe ich mir doch die Motivation, welche in eddy 1´s Aussage steckt.

grüße
Fifumo


----------



## FrankAcavano (26. Januar 2010)

Moin! Also ich kann mich nur Murph und Fifumo zum Bianchi anschließen! Entscheidend ist doch der persönliche Geschmack....und außerdem hat es Dich ja treu begleitet, da hat so ein Rad doch einen viel höheren Stellenwert als ein einfach so für dicke Kohle zusammengekauftes Edelteil, zu dem man (noch) gar keine "persönliche Bindung" hat... Und abgesehen davon finde ich das Bianchi auch supi. Ist ja erstens ne relativ seltene Marke im MTB-Bereich, zumindest was man heute noch so rumfahren sieht. Und außerdem ist es doch ein echter grüner Hingucker in gutem Zustand nach 13 Jahren....nur diesen Plastik-Zahnkranzring würde ich bei der nächsten Nabenüberholung entsorgen....!


----------



## eddy 1 (26. Januar 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> hab ich was übersehen?
> 
> das nen stinknormales Serienrad mit ner Alivio oder noch schlimmeren Ausstattung.. soviel "pimpen" kann man gar net..




ich finde es hat was (vieleicht kannst du es nicht sehen)

ich finde es gibt auch billige Räder oder Rahmen die etwas haben.


und es ist mal was anderes als das 748te Zaskar
oder das 187te Xiang komplett mit schwarzen Anbauteilen
obwohl ich beide Rahmen toll Finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikedestroyer10 (26. Januar 2010)

@eddy
ich sehe zum beispiel erinnerungen.
wo man als jugendlicher mit dem wirtschaften musste was man hatte.


----------



## Murph (27. Januar 2010)

bikedestroyer10 schrieb:


> ich sehe zum beispiel erinnerungen.
> wo man als jugendlicher mit dem wirtschaften musste was man hatte.


 
Muß ich auch heute noch!


----------



## kaot (27. Januar 2010)

morgen wird es fertig, dann kann ich endlich wieder fahren.
fehlt nur noch eine "passende" gabel


----------



## FrankAcavano (27. Januar 2010)

...ja, und vielleicht ein Sattel....hoffentlich!?!


----------



## eddy 1 (27. Januar 2010)

bikedestroyer10 schrieb:


> @eddy
> ich sehe zum beispiel erinnerungen.
> wo man als jugendlicher mit dem wirtschaften musste was man hatte.




und Mann nur ein Fahrrad hatte 
mit dem wir einfach nur Spass hatten
damals konnten die Räder alles bergrauf bergrunter bunnyhop

heute heißt es ja was fahren wir? und wo? mit welchem rad kommst du ??


----------



## kaot (28. Januar 2010)

nun mit sattel und bereit zum fahren


----------



## shanesimons (28. Januar 2010)

kaot schrieb:


> nun mit sattel und bereit zum fahren



Ich glaub die Gabel baut zu hoch.


----------



## kaot (28. Januar 2010)

das kann sein, 
ist auch nur eine provisorische lösung.
will eigentlich was altes starres oder was zeitgemäßes


----------



## FrankAcavano (28. Januar 2010)

Sieht in der Tat etwas lang aus der Federweg....quasi Chopperstyle! Wie wär's denn mit ner Gabel a la LITECH wie bei Rose angeboten.....wenn Du was "starres" möchtest, die ist schwarz und würde optisch ganz gut passen....und kostet nur ein paar Euronen.....


----------



## kaot (28. Januar 2010)

die gabel kann man ja noch traveln dank u turn.
farbe ist relativ, kartzer auch kein thema, kann sie jeder zeit neu lackieren 

die sehen mal nicht schlecht aus. danke für den tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankAcavano (28. Januar 2010)

Ja, ich werde mir eine bestellen für meine Stadtschlampe, die hat noch ne billige Elastomer-Suntour-Gabel dran....und die brauch ich wirklich nicht für die Stadt....warum soll diese Bike denn nicht zeitgemäß sein? Fahre nur "alte Eisen", bis auf das Cube und mein Cross-Tourenbike....wenn alles tiptop eingestellt ist rollt so ein Bike doch supi.....ach so: den Plastikring am Zahnkranz würd ich noch wegmachen....sieht immer irgendwie spießig aus...


----------



## Logaz (29. Januar 2010)

Hier mal mein Giant Terrago von 1996 / 1997. Hatte ich den Winter 
über überholt das gute Stück. Kette ist in Lagerstellung, habe einen Sram Bassworm dran, deswegen.


----------



## Logaz (29. Januar 2010)

Ist in Prinzip alles neu bis auf Rahmen, Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker und die Bremsen


----------



## Murph (29. Januar 2010)

Was ist denn *das* für eine Rahmengröße?
Ist ja ein ewig langes Steuerrohr!


----------



## hendr1k (29. Januar 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> Was ist denn *das* für eine Rahmengröße?
> Ist ja ein ewig langes Steuerrohr!



ich habs mal rausgemessen, 26" bzw. 66cm


----------



## Logaz (29. Januar 2010)

Zu dem Zeitpunkt das größte was von Giant zu bekommen war, mit 66 cm kann es hinkommen, steht glaube was von 25,5 Zoll drauf. 
Ich hatte hier mal nach einer Federgabel für vorne gesucht, da wurde mir die Rahmengröße nicht abgenommen...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. Januar 2010)

Hier hab ich auch was für einen Youngtimer, leider sind sie noch 8Fach. 
Hab aber noch kein Rad dran bauen können. 
Bitte um Vorschlage was dazu vom Style und Kultfaktor passen könnte. 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Logaz (29. Januar 2010)

Das sieht mal richtig geil aus ! Einen guten Vorschlag habe ich aber nicht...


----------



## FrankAcavano (29. Januar 2010)

Logaz schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Giant Terrago von 1996 / 1997. Hatte ich den Winter
> über überholt das gute Stück. Kette ist in Lagerstellung, habe einen Sram Bassworm dran, deswegen.



WOW!   Das ist ja mal ein MAMMUT-Bike....könnte aus dem Fuhrpark der Klitschkos sein...oder gar von Valujev....oder aber Du schummelst und zeigst uns hier einen 48iger Rahmen mit 20 Zoll Laufrädern.....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankAcavano (29. Januar 2010)

...eines steht aber fest: wenn ein GIANT seinen Namen zu Recht trägt dann Deines...!!!


----------



## eddy 1 (29. Januar 2010)

den Rahmen fände ich schön und passend






den gab es auch mal in so einer porno gold glitter edition


----------



## FrankAcavano (29. Januar 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Hier hab ich auch was für einen Youngtimer, leider sind sie noch 8Fach.
> Hab aber noch kein Rad dran bauen können.
> Bitte um Vorschlage was dazu vom Style und Kultfaktor passen könnte.
> 
> ...



Mein sehr unkonkreter und noch unorigineller Vorschlag: nimm nen US-Hersteller!


----------



## FrankAcavano (29. Januar 2010)

...also irgendwie muß ich bei der SRAM an Peter Fonda und seine Harley in Easy Rider denken....vielleicht ist das ja ein Ansatz....in dem Style ein Bike auf 60iger retro aufzubauen....so ein alter Schwinn-Cruiser aus den 70igern als Rahmen...entsprechend lackiert....und dann damit ne lange Radtour nach Kabul....!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Januar 2010)

FrankAcavano schrieb:


> Mein sehr unkonkreter und noch unorigineller Vorschlag: nimm nen US-Hersteller!



wie z.B. nen Ritchey P21 Rahmen


----------



## FrankAcavano (29. Januar 2010)

Yep!   Der Rahmen würde farblich top passen...und der ist nun wirklich Ami pur! Wird nur schwer sein genau den einfach mal so aufzutreiben....Oder vielleicht ein ganz weißer KLEIN-Rahmen....und dann mit Sattel, Griffen etc.... rote und blaue Farbakzente setzen...? Schwer schwer....die SRAM sieht zwar geil aus...aber irgendwie auch ein bißchen prollig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (29. Januar 2010)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wie z.B. nen Ritchey P21 Rahmen







so ziemlich das geilste rad überhaupt.
aber an nem ritchey sollte nur der rahmen hervorstechen, nich die schaltgruppe. das wär zu viel des guten. vor allem bei der lackierung.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. Januar 2010)

Am Schwinn finde ich die Gabel geil!!!!
Das P-21 schaut auch mörder aus!!!


----------



## bonebreaker666 (29. Januar 2010)

Es gab doch mal ein Storck in der Stars-&Stripes-Lackierung...das wär' doch auch was für die Schaltung


----------



## Splatter666 (29. Januar 2010)

Da war doch mal was:



shanesimons schrieb:


> So, hier der Aufmarsch der Schönheiten im Atalanta Look:
> 
> Adrenalin 1997:
> 
> ...



Ciao, Splat


----------



## salzbrezel (29. Januar 2010)

Es kann nur einen geben:


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. Januar 2010)

Bis jetzt keine schlechten Vorschläge!


----------



## Logaz (30. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, dass dieser Ritchey P21 Rahmen sehr gut passt, 
klar im ersten Moment fällt natürlich der Rahmen auf, beim zweiten 
hinschauen dann die Schaltgruppe. Das finde ich aber gerade gut, 
sind dann halt so Bikes wo einem immer noch was auffällt und die 
Liste der geilen Sachen kein Ende findet. Also ich finde sowas in Richtung 
des Richtey Rahmens am besten, oder du nimmst eben einen Rahmnen 
komplett in Weiß, Rot oder Blau.

@FrankAcavano: Freut mich, wenn das giant gefällt.


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Januar 2010)

oder stat des Ritchey 21 ein MB 4 od. gar ein 0er


----------



## divergent! (30. Januar 2010)

auf jeden fall braucht man für sowas schon ne ganz schön patriotische macke


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> auf jeden fall braucht man für sowas schon ne ganz schön fremd-patriotische macke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> auf jeden fall braucht man für sowas schon ne ganz schön patriotische macke


 
...so in etwa?


----------



## divergent! (30. Januar 2010)

gegen nen kleinen aufkleber sag ich ja nix aber ein rad im kpl sternen und streifen anzug......nääää.

so ein kulturloses volk fahr ich doch nicht noch repräsentativ durch die gegend.


----------



## insanerider (30. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> so ein kulturloses volk fahr ich doch nicht noch repräsentativ durch die gegend.



was für ein schwachsinniger kommentar


----------



## cleiende (30. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> so ein kulturloses volk fahr ich doch nicht noch repräsentativ durch die gegend.



Kultur beinhaltet für gewöhnlich auch Sprachkultur. Das umfasst auch Rechtschreibung. Bitte zunächst vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren.


----------



## divergent! (30. Januar 2010)

insanerider schrieb:


> was für ein schwachsinniger kommentar





cleiende schrieb:


> Kultur beinhaltet für gewöhnlich auch Sprachkultur. Das umfasst auch Rechtschreibung. Bitte zunächst vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren.




 die oberlehrer wieder


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Januar 2010)

Ein Rot oder Blau eloxierter Zaskar würde perfekt passen.
Oder ein Schwinn in Glitter-Rot


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (30. Januar 2010)

cannondale kam auch schon im "stars and stripes-look"daher


----------



## DEAN48 (1. Februar 2010)

Hi,

mich würde interessieren, wer noch so ein Rad hat. Bitte um Meldung.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## eddy 1 (1. Februar 2010)

ist das nicht eins der ersten VPP räder ???

Outlaw oder so ähnlich komm gerade nicht drauf

aber der Rahmen sieht schick aus

edit.mann steht doch drauf Outland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (1. Februar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> ist das nicht eins der ersten VPP räder ???
> 
> Outlaw oder so ähnlich komm gerade nicht drauf
> 
> ...



Da steht zwar VPP drauf, das hat aber nicht mit dem zu tun, was man heute als VPP kennt. Man kann ja leicht sehen, dass das ein ganz normaler abgestützter Eingelenker ist, wie er zB auch bei Kona traditionell ist (nachdem sie sich von der Antriebsschwinge 98 oder so verabschiedet haben)


----------



## DEAN48 (1. Februar 2010)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> Da steht zwar VPP drauf, das hat aber nicht mit dem zu tun, was man heute als VPP kennt. Man kann ja leicht sehen, dass das ein ganz normaler abgestützter Eingelenker ist, wie er zB auch bei Kona traditionell ist (nachdem sie sich von der Antriebsschwinge 98 oder so verabschiedet haben)



Sorry,

die Antwort ist nicht korrekt. Outland war der Erfinder des VPP-Systems, was dann von Santa Cruz gekauft wurde. Die doppelte Lagerung liegt hinter dem Kettenblatt und ist deshalb auf dem Foto nicht zu erkennen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## damonsta (2. Februar 2010)

Hier passt ja mein RM hin glaube ich.

Ist zwar ein 2002er oder 2003er Rahmen (kein Bock unters Tretlager zu kriechen!), aber ist ja quasi seit Anfang unverändert. Ist die letzte Version in leicht und ohne Carbon...


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Februar 2010)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> die Antwort ist nicht korrekt. Outland war der Erfinder des VPP-Systems, was dann von Santa Cruz gekauft wurde. Die doppelte Lagerung liegt hinter dem Kettenblatt und ist deshalb auf dem Foto nicht zu erkennen.
> 
> ...



der mann weis was er fährt

kannst ja mal ein foto von der Nichtantriebsseite machen


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Februar 2010)




----------



## Hellspawn (2. Februar 2010)

nagut, ich habe mir das mal im alten Bike Workshop angeschaut und ziehe die Aussage zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Wobei ich nicht recht erkennen kann, was sich da wie bewegt. Aktuelle VPP sehen halt doch schon arg anders aus.

das Rocky bekommt von mir noch einen Daumen hoch, schlimm wurde es da, als hydroforming und Carbon kam.
Schimanski mit Manitou ist ein klasse Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (2. Februar 2010)

Schimanski hat stil

hab mal wegen outland gesucht ich denke hier sieht man es


----------



## numinisflo (2. Februar 2010)

Damonstas Instict ist sowas von gut. Ich bin einfach begeistert von diesem Rad!


----------



## Überholverbot (2. Februar 2010)

damonsta schrieb:


> Hier passt ja mein RM hin glaube ich.
> 
> ...(kein Bock unters Tretlager zu kriechen!), ...




doch so schwer, das teil?


----------



## damonsta (3. Februar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Damonstas Instict ist sowas von gut. Ich bin einfach begeistert von diesem Rad!



Danke! Mir wird auch jedes Mal warm ums Herz wenn ich es ansehe. Bisher mein tollstes Rad, wollte ich als Schüler haben und konnte es mir nicht leisten. Dabei stand in "meinem" Laden so oft ein gebrauchtes RM von Karl Platt zum Verkauf...
Naja, musste ich mir eben doch Jahre später das Ding aus den USA importieren.



Überholverbot schrieb:


> doch so schwer, das teil?



9,9kg. Aber es stehen noch 8,0kg davor!


----------



## Holgi (3. Februar 2010)

Hi Zusammen,

hier mal mein Youngtimer, der immer noch schön warm bei mir im Keller steht, dieses Jahr für die Rolle.

Hier kurz nach dem Kauf, aber schon mit Spcialized BG-Sattel und Plattformpedalen von Rose getuned, die Barends musten auch schon früh weichen.





dann mal mit Syntace Vro, Rockshox-Stütze, Flite mit Loch...




Dann mal als Freeridehardtail mit 2.7er ! Maxxis, Kettenführung Downhilllenker usw. Das gute stück hat alles klaglos verkraftet 





Zwischenzeitlich war es mal als Singlespeeder umgebaut und mitlerweile wieder mit Schaltung. Das ist das einzige Bike das ich sicher nie abgeben werde 

Aktuelle Bilder folgen


----------



## El Butre (3. Februar 2010)

Ein Gary Fisher von 98 ,sicher keine Schönheit und bis auf die Sattelstütze nichts mehr original,aber wenn es erzählen könnte!!


----------



## Marc B (3. Februar 2010)

Die Marke gibt es nicht mehr, also zählt mein Bike auch zu den Youngtimern





I like it! Die 20kg halten mich fit...


----------



## divergent! (3. Februar 2010)

ein moped


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. Februar 2010)

Welche Marke ist das? Kann es am Bild leider nicht lesen. Was kann es? Wann wurde es gebaut. Wie lang gab es die Marke? 
Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## Marc B (3. Februar 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Welche Marke ist das? Kann es am Bild leider nicht lesen. Was kann es? Wann wurde es gebaut. Wie lang gab es die Marke?
> Fragen über Fragen!



The answers

1. Pulcro
2. Dank Rohloff sehr sehr viel. Impressionen: *+++ KLICK +++ *
3. Geschweisst 2003, den Rahmen gab es davor schon länger.
4. Genau weiss ich das nicht. 2005 war Ende im Gelände, da der Macher sich beruflich umorientiert hat...

Ein sehr sehr schönes Pulcro hier aus dem Forum:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (3. Februar 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Was kann es?



*Hochfahren*:







*Runterfahren*:






*Freeriden*:




*Nach Kurz-Marathon rückwärts fahren*:





*Fliegen*:





Sodale, das war's


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Februar 2010)

ha pulcro tag na da schmeiß ich meinen pulcro neuaufbau in den raum
bj 2002  rahmen jetz umgeschweisst war zu groß
endgewicht sub 16 mit rohloff usw  mehr bilder in meinem pulcro album 
noch nicht ganz fertig



so jetzt wieder echte youngtimer


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Februar 2010)

Mit "was kann es" meinte ich, Wie viel Federweg? Gewicht? Usw...


----------



## Marc B (4. Februar 2010)

@böser Wolf: Yes, das macht was her. Aber fehlt da ein Sattelschnellspanner?

@Dr.Hannibal: FW 180m hinten, 150 mm vorne. Gewicht 20 kg (viele schwere Parts dran).


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Februar 2010)

mein schwarzes 
hat 175hinten 160v
rahmen gewicht ohne dämpfer ca 3,5kilo


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Februar 2010)

*Rocky Mountain DH t.o. ´98*









*Rocky Mountain Pipeline ab ´98*





*Marin B-17  ´00*


----------



## biker1967 (5. Februar 2010)

*Was für ein geiler Fuhrpark!!!*


----------



## Marc B (5. Februar 2010)

Sehr sehr schöne Räder. Wie lange kann man so einen Alu-Rahmen fahren, bis man ihn aufgrund der Materialeigenschaften in den Ruhestand schicken muss? (Vorbauten etc. tauscht man einigen Jahren auch aus...).


----------



## gretfred (5. Februar 2010)

von der zeit her könnt das hier wohl auch passen
oder zu alt und muß ins classic forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Februar 2010)

Ein Bike schöner als das Andere! Respekt! 
Beim Rocky DH (mein fast Rahmen  ) will mir das Braun am Easton Lenker net gefallen. Kann man aber weg Polieren, hab ich bei meinen auch gemacht.


----------



## böser_wolf (5. Februar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> @böser Wolf: Yes, das macht was her. Aber fehlt da ein Sattelschnellspanner?



jo und da ist auch noch kein rohloffzug dran und die hinterbremse auch nicht 
bin jetzt aber fertig und mach nächste woche mal ein fertig bild


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Februar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schöne Räder. Wie lange kann man so einen Alu-Rahmen fahren, bis man ihn aufgrund der Materialeigenschaften in den Ruhestand schicken muss? (Vorbauten etc. tauscht man einigen Jahren auch aus...).



Danke  ...manche lange und andere noch länger,in den Ruhestand kommen die erst wenn mal irgendwo was reißen sollte.



Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ein Bike schöner als das Andere! Respekt!
> Beim Rocky DH (mein fast Rahmen  ) will mir das Braun am Easton Lenker net gefallen. Kann man aber weg Polieren, hab ich bei meinen auch gemacht.



Danke  ... aber nur fast! 
Ich finde gerade in Kombination mit der Rahmenfarbe passt hier das Braun bzw. Bronze vom Monkeylite endlich mal richtig gut an ein Bike.


----------



## Protorix (5. Februar 2010)

das DH und das Pipe sind absolut überragend. das Pipe dürfte ein 01er oder 02er Modell sein. so eines hätte ich auch sehr sehr sehr gerne. oder auch ein DH .. (das hat noch die schönen alten decals!)


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2010)

Die Bikes vom Soulbrother sind wie meistens wirklich gut. Das Pipeline jedoch ist absolute Spitzenklasse!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Die Bikes vom Soulbrother sind wie meistens wirklich gut. Das Pipeline jedoch ist absolute Spitzenklasse!



Sollte man einfach so unterschreiben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (5. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank!
Von mir aus könnte es jetzt auch langsam Frühling werden,ich bin heiß auf die erste ausgedehnte Tour mit dem DH,mal wieder in Shorts u. Shirt


----------



## eddy 1 (5. Februar 2010)

Das Pipeline ist der Hammer


----------



## zuki (7. Februar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schöne Räder. Wie lange kann man so einen Alu-Rahmen fahren, bis man ihn aufgrund der Materialeigenschaften in den Ruhestand schicken muss? (Vorbauten etc. tauscht man einigen Jahren auch aus...).



Ein Leben lang. Mein altes Principia Mac B ist aus dem Jahr 1992 und wurde nicht geschont. Als Zweitrad versieht ist immer noch klaglos seinen Dienst. Anders sieht das natürlich bei den irrsinnigen CNC Versuchen einiger US Rahmenbauern aus. 

Siehe Manitou HT, aber schick waren die Menschenversuche trotzdem.


----------



## cube elite 1 (8. Februar 2010)

DBR Team Issue Baujahr 1998 .....


----------



## goegolo (8. Februar 2010)

chic


----------



## divergent! (9. Februar 2010)

mit der guten alten bomber


----------



## zuki (9. Februar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Foto
> 
> gefunden darf hier aber auch rein



Na gut


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> mit der guten alten bomber



mit der Gabel hat marzochi damals einen richtig guten wurf gemacht

und ist jetzt wieder zurück zu den wurzeln (XC 500) gekommen


----------



## cube elite 1 (15. Februar 2010)

mein 97 `er Voodoo Bizango....


----------



## divergent! (15. Februar 2010)

sehr schön aber sicher schwer zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (15. Februar 2010)

schönes Rad in geiler Farbe !!

mal ne frage ich hab ein Voodoo Wanga und das ist dermaßen hart im vergleich mit meinen Aluschüsseln das ich direkt ma nen breiteren Reifen aufgezogen habe
ich denke das liegt an den fast geraden Sattelstreben

ist das bei deinem auch so ???


----------



## cube elite 1 (15. Februar 2010)

Hart ??? Kann ich nicht bestätigen,ich würde sogar eher sagen,komfortabel !!!!
Ich liebe es zu fahren,mein DBR Alu Rahmen ist hart gewesen,aber das Voodoo .....keinefalls


----------



## Pitbull75 (19. Februar 2010)

Dies MTB hat mich von 1996 -1999 begleitet.Dann hat es ein Freund aus dem Ort gekauft.Er besitzt es bis heute.


----------



## niko777 (26. Februar 2010)

So, ein 98er Sintesi Snake eigenwillig langes Steuerrohr trotzdem schön und selten...........


und frühling wird auch wieder dann blüht auch der Mohn....


----------



## eddy 1 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich sag nix


----------



## FrankAcavano (1. März 2010)

...93iger Alpina Pro....


----------



## Murph (1. März 2010)

Bist Du sicher daß das ein 93iger Bj ist?
Hat ja schon Aheadset!
Kam das nicht erst so 95/96 raus?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## aggressor2 (1. März 2010)

hab nen 93er wheeler rahmen samt originalgabel und der hat auch schon ahead.


----------



## FrankAcavano (1. März 2010)

Einigen wir uns doch auf die Mitte...ein Youngtimer!  Muß ein 93iger Baujahr sein....laut bikepedia.com gabs danach gar kein "Alpina-PRO"-Modell mehr...und die verbaute schwarze LX-Gruppe stammt laut ADFC-Tabelle auch aus 93...ein echtes MTB aus dem letzten Jahrtausend also....dafür ist es in einem echt gutem Zustand und rollt wirklich sehr schön...leicht ist es obendrein...nur ein bißchen langweilig siehts halt aus...wenn jemand einen optischen oder technischen Tuningvorschlag hat...immer her damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (1. März 2010)

93 gab es noch keine vernünftigen Federgabeln
also Classik

die schwarze LX war eine sehr schöne schlichte Gruppe

ich würds Orange lackieren und einen Singlespeeder draus machen


----------



## FrankAcavano (1. März 2010)

Ja wie....soll ich jetzt umziehen in den Klassikbereich? Bei der LX geb ich Dir recht....wahrscheinlich optisch eine der schönsten Gruppen aller Zeiten meiner Meinung nach....und qualitativ auch top....nur: Umlackieren in orange? Neeee....da könnt ich ja irgendeinen verschrabbelten Rahmen für nehmen....der hier ist doch noch so schön original im frühe 90iger-Style...


----------



## bike24 (9. März 2010)

hab hier auch mal was das passt:





und weil die farbe eigendlich viel mehr leuchtet, mal noch ein bild vom anfangstadium des aufbaus:





grüße stephan


----------



## FrankAcavano (10. März 2010)

Sehr sehr sexy Klein.... ! Aber eine Frage hätte ich doch...ist hier bei den Youngtimern nicht ganz so krass wie bei den Klassikern....wie kommt Ihr/Du denn zu solchen absolut neuwertigen perfekten Bikes....? Ohne einen Kratzer oder sonstwas....Fahrt Ihr die Dinger nicht? Oder sind die komplett überholt? Oder NOS gekauft?.....beneidenswert...aber auch sehr mysteriös.....


----------



## Holgi (10. März 2010)

FrankAcavano schrieb:


> ...wie kommt Ihr/Du denn zu solchen absolut neuwertigen perfekten Bikes....? Ohne einen Kratzer oder sonstwas....Fahrt Ihr die Dinger nicht? Oder sind die komplett überholt? Oder NOS gekauft?.....beneidenswert...aber auch sehr mysteriös.....


 
geht mir auch immer durch den Kopf, mein Stevens von 2000 hat schon einige Geschichten mit seinen Kratzern zu erzählen 

Das Klein ist schön, nur die roten Parts mögen mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## bike24 (10. März 2010)

also vorweg gesagt, neu sind die bikes alle nicht und in unserer classikabteilung gibt es ja auch immer mehrere lager, die fahrer (deren bikes dann auch meistens so aussehen) die sammler (viele viele neuteile und blinkende vitrinen) und ne mischung aus beidem. ich persönlich fahre eher weniger, ist aber zeitlich bedingt. man erfreut sich am fertiggestelltem projekt. und zum zustand der sachen kann ich nur sagen, suchen, suchen suchen. es gibt noch so manchen schatz der nicht gehoben ist, man muß ihn nur finden......und dann auch noch bezahlen. 

thema rote parts: hab auch schon mal überlegt, eigentlicher schandfleck sind auch mehrdie pedalen. die spannerkommen eigentlichganz gut zur farbe, sieht man halt nur auffotossehrschlecht.

grüße stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChickeN(2k) (11. März 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> den gab es auch mal in so einer porno gold glitter edition



Ist zwar etwas Älter, aber ich hätte da noch nen Vorschlag.


----------



## FrankAcavano (11. März 2010)

Na das paßt ja mal wie die Faust aufs Auge!


----------



## shanesimons (13. März 2010)

FrankAcavano schrieb:


> Na das paßt ja mal wie die Faust aufs Auge!



Ah, iih neeeee. Geht doch mal gar nicht, nich an diesem Bike. Pfui Deipel
USA Team-Lackierungen gibt es doch wie Sand am Meer, da muss schon was mit etwas mehr Stil und Kult her.
Ist doch schließlich auch ne Sonderserie gewesen und sollte deshalb auch an einen besonderen Rahmen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. März 2010)

Möglicherweise las ich mein altes Intense Trazer( siehe mein Album) in Stars and Stripes lackieren? Dann würde es perfekt passen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. März 2010)

98´GT LTS 3000 DS


----------



## eddy 1 (13. März 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Möglicherweise las ich mein altes Intense Trazer( siehe mein Album) in Stars and Stripes lackieren? Dann würde es perfekt passen.


----------



## FrankAcavano (14. März 2010)

...und für alle, die auf "wirklich"  schöne Komponenten respektive Schaltwerke stehen hab ich den Link hier.... http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Home.html ....will mich aber net mit fremden Federn schmücken....habe ich hier auf der Seite gefunden....keine Ahnung mehr wer diesen Link ausfindig gemacht hat aber nochmals vielen Dank! So, schönes WE Euch noch!


----------



## rekordhalter (17. März 2010)

Mein ´94 Müsing mittlerweile in dritter Ausbaustufe mir SRAM X0 und Crazy Bob Reifen
Ist mir bis heute immer treu geblieben.


----------



## boschi (18. März 2010)

So, hier mal eine Auflistung meiner Youngtimer

Rocky Mountain Element T.O. `00. Endlich fertig






Cannondale F700 Team Volvo `97. Bis auf die Kurbel fertig.





Und Storck Adrenalin Atlanta `96 NEU. Viele Teile gerade im Zulauf und dann gehts los.





Grüße

Toby


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. März 2010)

boschi schrieb:


> So, hier mal eine Auflistung meiner Youngtimer
> 
> Rocky Mountain Element T.O. `00. Endlich fertig
> 
> ...




Yippieh - Spinergy!!! Coole Teile - zumindest optisch...und die kannst Du nach Lust und Laune auch gleich ans Storck montieren. Dort gehören die auch dran.

Ist das eine goldene Kette am Rocky?? Ich habe auch noch eine rumliegen, die muss ich sofort montieren...das sieht ja super aus!

Und hinterm Sofa liegt ein (Ali)GATOR auf der Lauer oder??? ...aber das gehört vermutlich nicht hierher....

...und obwohl es schon paar Beiträge her ist: DAS KOI KLEIN ist auch weltklasse!!!...dann werd ich meins auch mal hier einstellen...und die ganzen anderen...schöne Galerie!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boschi (18. März 2010)

Ja Holgi, da hast du recht. Der Ali-GATOR wartet immer auf die Viper(red) *g* Ich glaub die kuscheln Nachts heimlich. Naja, bleibt ja auch nichts übrig bei den beengten Platzverhältnissen. Mir fehlt halt das Bikezimmer... 
Ich warte übrigens schon gespannt wann du deine Tierchen mal in den Thread schnuppern lässt. KOI Pärchen sollen ja inzwischen auch nicht mehr an jeder Ecke zu bewundern sein... Zumindest nicht so stattliche, gesunde und farbenfrohe  ... 

Die Spinergys kann ich ja bei gelegenheit mal durchtauschen. Mal gucken wie das kommt. Ich hab ja zur Not auch noch diese:







Aber erstmal muß der rest der Patriotenvollausstattung anrollen.
Die goldene Kette kommt immer gut... Nicht um den Hals sondern am Bike. Aber das kannst du ja auch schon wieder besser als ich. Mich beschleicht die Erinnerung das deine den Zusatz SL trägt


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (19. März 2010)

das cd find ich klasse ........................mal sehen wie event. die spinnergy`s darin ausschauen.

fg


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. März 2010)

bikedestroyer10 schrieb:


> das cd find ich klasse ........................mal sehen wie event. die spinnergy`s darin ausschauen.
> 
> fg



Das sollte man wirklich mal in Erwägung ziehen, obwohl die Spinergys von der Optik früher immer an sowas wie dem Storck montiert waren. Von der Funktionalität her (das CD scheint ein Stadtflitzer zu sein) müssten sie daran wirklich den meisten Mehrwert bringen - als sogenannten Aerofelgen. Ab 40 km/h aufwärts macht sich der geringere Luftwiderstand bestimmt richtig bemerkbar (Aber bei dem montierten Kettenblatt bestimmt kein Problem!!)

Auf meinen Spinergy hab ich grade Slicks montiert, werde ich auch mal irgendwo anhalten/montieren, dann kann man sichs vielleicht in etwa vorstellen....


----------



## andy_74 (19. März 2010)

Scott Endorphin. kompl. XT, Judy XC ...


----------



## divergent! (20. März 2010)

der rahmen ist geil. mit richtigen geländereifen würde es nach nem richtig schicken mtb aussehen.

welche rh hat der rahmen?


----------



## andy_74 (20. März 2010)

ist ne 48 er Rahmenhöhe. ja früher waren auch mtb reifen drauf, jetzt soll es nur noch für die stadt sein, darum auch die reifen .


----------



## Scapin (23. März 2010)

da hast du aber ein richtig schönes Rad für die Stadt!!


----------



## Oldscool (23. März 2010)

Scapin schrieb:


> da hast du aber (noch) ein richtig schönes Rad für die Stadt!!



Ich habs mal berichtigt. 

Sieht aber wirklich gut aus.


----------



## divergent! (23. März 2010)

ich möchte sowas fürs gelände haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. März 2010)

Ich weiss nicht mal das Baujahr, müsste aber spätestens 2000 gewesen sein, eventuell 1999 - und darf dann noch hierher...mit Maguras aber auf jeden Fall was für die youngtimer - auch auf einfachen Wunsch: jetzt hier:

Votec F7 mit GS4 classic auf 140mm hochgebockt. Fox Vanilla RC, Magura HS33 LX Schaltung XT-Schaltwerk...eigentlich wie im Katalog...


----------



## andy_74 (24. März 2010)

Oldscool schrieb:


> Ich habs mal berichtigt.
> 
> Sieht aber wirklich gut aus.



Danke, danke ... ja , bin auch super happy, das das noch so schön ist. alles original XT, und nichts kaputt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. März 2010)

Hatten wir zwar grade vor 2 Seiten, aber ich finde davon kann man nicht genug sehen

Onkel Adroit und Tante Mantra:





Chainsuck verschontgeblieben...









Wie im Katalog...sogar die Contibereifung ist original wie im 1997er KLEIN Katalog...leider ist sie nur noch unter Einsatz des eigenen Lebens fahrbar, aktuell sind mountain King montiert, die mit dem orangenen ContiSchriftzug aber perfekt passen...





...ok...der Carbon-Fizik ist nicht original, aber die Optik wars mir wert...und immerhin sitzt er auf der THOMSON Stütze...


----------



## boschi (26. März 2010)

Boah, jetzt bin ich neidisch Das sieht ja echt aus wie neu und aus dem Katalog. 
Ich will jetzt auch so eins  Ich könnt mir in den Allerwertesten beissen damals ein Angebot ausgeschlagen zu haben.
Holgi, ich bin neidisch....  Sagte ich bereits glaub ich


----------



## seuchenvogel (26. März 2010)

sehr schöne bikes... da ist ja auch das mantra... 

was wiegen die kleins denn so??


----------



## oldschooler (26. März 2010)

die judy müsste aber monocast sein !!! nachbessern 

ein  koi in 21" tät mir auch noch sehr gefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. März 2010)

das ist wohl richtig...aber weisst Du was auf die monocast Gabel ist..??
genau: 



Ich habe nichtmal vor den breiten Aufkleber zu montieren. Da nicht nur Starrgabeln relativ dünn gesät sind, sondern auch fast neue Federgabeln mit MC2 Schaftrohr, bleibt die SL da wo sie ist...


----------



## boschi (26. März 2010)

Ey, wer wird denn hier auf so hohem Niveau pöbeln.... Die im Katalog ist gelb, die hier auch. Nun ist aber gut. Wir sind doch hier nicht im Classic wo die Schraube die im Katalog schwarz ist auch schwarz sein muß. Dass KLEIN (Trek) immer mal das verbaut hat was da war dürfte ja seit 1990 bekannt sein. 91er Rahmen mit 93er Lackierungen waren ja vor Trek schon keine Seltenheit wenn man mal der KLEINen Gallerie glauben darf .


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. März 2010)

boschi schrieb:


> Ey, wer wird denn hier auf so hohem Niveau pöbeln.... Die im Katalog ist gelb, die hier auch. Nun ist aber gut. Wir sind doch hier nicht im Classic wo die Schraube die im Katalog schwarz ist auch schwarz sein muß. Dass KLEIN (Trek) immer mal das verbaut hat was da war dürfte ja seit 1990 bekannt sein. 91er Rahmen mit 93er Lackierungen waren ja vor Trek schon keine Seltenheit wenn man mal der KLEINen Gallerie glauben darf .



Das war ja auch nicht persönlich gemeint, sondern nur auf die Gabel bezogen ...und gelb war irgendwie noch ein Stichwort...

Dafür hier für seuchenvogel: noch ein MANTRA:





und: JA, der Däpfer auf dem Bild ist zu lang - ist mittlerweile gegen einen Manitou - passend zur Gabel getauscht.
und: NEIN, die Gabel ist nicht falschrum montiert (das hatten wir schon in der kleinen Galerie, aber es ist ja eigentlich ein Youngtimer!

Mittlerweile ist ein gelber Vorbau und gelbe Hörner montiert - blingbling...

nochmal @seuchenvogel: Ich habe sie leider noch nicht gewogen, aber das Mantra sorgt immer für Staunen, wenn es hochgehoben wird. Sieht aus wie 15 kilo, ist aber vermutlich um die 11 (mit anderen Laufrädern, die ich zum Fahren nehme...) 
Ich habe leider keine Waage für sowas...

...und jetzt, wo ich das Bild wieder sehe, fällt mir ein, dass ich noch schwarze Kettenblätter montieren wollte...;-)


----------



## seuchenvogel (27. März 2010)

@Klein-Holgi
das ist ja echt voll die gelbe gefahr....  

ich glaub kleins kann man garnicht genug haben...  

nur die felgen, find ich ein bisschen too much.... 

in schwarz würds bestimmt ein bisschen dezenter ausschauen... 

bitte nicht missverstehen.. ist keine kritik... ich denke man bekommt halt nicht alle bauteile  in der gewünschten farbe... und umlakckieren ist halt auch von werkstoff zu werkstoff verschieden ....denk ich...

ist ja auch alles immer eine frage des geldbeutels...


----------



## daywalker71 (27. März 2010)

Hi

Sehr feiner Thread, auch wenn er holprig angefangen hat. Jetzt ist er klasse  Nicht nur für "Old school biker" wie meiner einer.

Da die Specialized in diesem Thema ganz offensichtlich irgendwie sich nicht reintrauen, hier mein Schatzel. Modelljahr 99/00

*Specialized FSR "BigHit" Expert (2000)*
XTR/LX, SUN Rhyno/Specialized LRS, Specialized Strongarm II Kurbeln, Hayes FH Discs, Marzocchi Junior T., Fox Vanilla R

Alle Bilder in meiner Galerie. Logisch.

Fast Originalzustand (nur Sattel, Reifen + Pedalen neu)



Damals recht selten, der originale Specialized Discadapter hinten, der von Werk aus bei diesem Modell (nebst der Hayes FH) montiert ist. Das Modell hier, hat die über verstellbare Dämpferaufnahme an der Schwinge eine variable Geometrie. Sowohl Federweg hinten als auch der Lenkwinkel in je zwei (kombinierbaren) Positionen zu verändern.





Im letzten Aufbaustatus dann mit Hayes NINE HD Bremse, Teleskopsattelstütze und Specialized BG Griffen. Aktuell ist das Speiseeis im Ruhezustand. Ein Käufer für den Frame findet sich nicht, da ich es auch nicht verramsche und so werde ich es mit weiterem Ausbau meines neuen Projektes wieder aufbauen. Evtl. aber nicht mehr mit einer Junior T. sondern was leichteres, gemäßigteres. We'll see


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. März 2010)

seuchenvogel schrieb:


> @Klein-Holgi
> 1. das ist ja echt voll die gelbe gefahr....
> 
> 2. ich glaub kleins kann man garnicht genug haben...
> ...



Sorry, dass ich die Sonnenbrille zum Betrachten des Bildes nicht mitliefern konnte ...

2. Stimmt!...solange noch Platz in der kleinsten Hütte ist....

3. Deshalb sind die Felgen auch meistens nicht montiert...nur zum POSEN...

4. wer will es denn dezent?? Kannst ja mal im meinem Album schauen, ich hätte da noch Reifen zur Auswahl die man ummontieren könnte...Stars&Stripes sag ich nur...

wenn ich andere Meinungen nicht verkraften könnte, würde ich hier nichts einstellen...keine Sorge...und im Endeffekt muss es ausschließlich mir gefallen. Kein Problem mit Kritik!!!

...und vor allem COOLES Specialized. Die Gabel ist auch der Hammer...ich mag die Doppelbrückenteile!!...und scheint sogar dem vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck entsprechend bewegt zu werden/worden zu sein, wenn der Helm nicht nur Deko ist

und an alle: Immer weiter Bilderchen machen, einstellen...jetzt nimmt das so langsam Fahrt auf!!!...PRIMA! ..und zur Not mach ich halt auch nochmal Bilder


----------



## seuchenvogel (27. März 2010)

@Klein-Holgi

so schauts richtig gut aus...  








hast du zwei mantras?? weil ich noch das andere hier im hintergund sehe...






und wie ich in deinem album sehe, ist da noch nen pinacle... 




hast du schomal nen neues lager einpressen lassen oder kennst dich villeicht damit aus??  ich wollt als nächstes, wenn mein palomino aufgebaut ist, im attitude mal die tretlager wechseln lassen... der radsport lenzen in aachen kann das machen.. in köln hab ich kein gefunden der das richtige werkzeug dafür hat..

@daywalker71





schönes Specialized..   
schaut recht kompakt aus...ich men... könntest sicher auch ne rahmennummer grösser fahren...


----------



## daywalker71 (27. März 2010)

Hallöchen

Danke fürs nette Willkommen hier im Youngtimerbereich. Bin ja das erste mal hier bei Euch... 



> ...und vor allem COOLES Specialized. Die Gabel ist auch der Hammer...ich mag die Doppelbrückenteile!!...und scheint sogar dem vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck entsprechend bewegt zu werden/worden zu sein, wenn der Helm nicht nur Deko is


Nein, ist keine Deko und die Hütte hinterm Bike steht mitten in Tirol und das auch nicht im Tal  Müsste Ischgl, Bergstation sein wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Und wie immer, in Sachen Helm: Safety first



> schaut recht kompakt aus...ich men... könntest sicher auch ne rahmennummer grösser fahren...


Eben ein echter old school freerider. Kompakt, satt und trotzdem wendig. In Tirol hab ich die Einstellung "Max Federweg, flacher Lenkwinkel" gefahren und trotzdem bleibt das FSR noch agil genug für die engen Trails weiter unten.

Nummer Größer: Korrekt. Ich bin genau zwischen L und XL bei diesem Rahmen und da ich durch glücklichen Umstand zum Bike gekommen bin und eh schon immer eine Nummer kleiner (agiler) gefahren bin, ist es eben das "L" geworden damals. Aktuell hab ich ein GT i-Drive 5 in XL. Auch was ausgefallenes in eben der größeren Größe.

Trotzdem fürchte ich das, wenn ich mich öfters hier bei Euch rumtreibe, ich das Speci doch nicht hergebe 

Zum KLEIN MANTRA: Kult. Ich lieb die Teile. Wobei nie eins besessen, aber schon gefahren.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (31. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> du hast sowas in purple?
> 
> geil...bilder pn oder was auch immer!
> 
> ...



Ich finde das Teil sieht obercool aus...das darf auf jeden Fall hierher.. (auch wenn ich das nicht bestimmen darf....)

Aber sage mal: Wie bremst Du??? bzw. wie wird geschaltet? Oder kann man das Ding nur im Stehen fahren ...oder sind gar die Züge zu kurz??? Auf jeden Fall ein sehr individueller Montagewinkel der Bremshebel...


----------



## shanesimons (31. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> du hast sowas in purple?
> 
> geil...bilder pn oder was auch immer!
> 
> ...



Naja ECS bezieht sich ja auch auf Hardtails aber das NV hier ist von 92/93.
Ich hab sowas in purple aber leider ohne Decals. Ich such mal Fotos raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holgi (31. März 2010)

Moin,

ich finde das Sintesi genauso wie es ist unglaublich schön. Für mein Old-Youngtimermäßig ungeschultes Auge passt alles perfekt 

Und weil das ja eine Gallerie ist, hab ich noch ein Bild von meinem Stevens als SSP und meinem alten 99er Scott Octane 





Octane im "leichten" Aufbau


----------



## divergent! (31. März 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Aber sage mal: Wie bremst Du??? bzw. wie wird geschaltet? Oder kann man das Ding nur im Stehen fahren ...oder sind gar die Züge zu kurz??? Auf jeden Fall ein sehr individueller Montagewinkel der Bremshebel...



der winkel sieht grad nur extrem aus weil evtl ungünstig geknippst. ich werd bestimmt am we mal bilder in freier bahn machen. da kommts besser rüber.



shanesimons schrieb:


> Naja ECS bezieht sich ja auch auf Hardtails aber das NV hier ist von 92/93.
> Ich hab sowas in purple aber leider ohne Decals. Ich such mal Fotos raus.



ja mach das mal. irgendwie mutiere ich grad zum fahrradmessie


----------



## Hellspawn (1. April 2010)

Holgi schrieb:


> Octane im "leichten" Aufbau



Genau den Rahmen hatte ich auch mal. Ist deiner noch nicht an der Schwinge gerissen? Es wäre der erste den ich seit vielen Jahren sehe, der noch heil ist.
Die Gabel sieht ziemlich lang aus. Da solltest Du beim Dämpfer die vordere Schraube nehmen, das gleicht die Geometrie etwas aus.


----------



## Murph (2. April 2010)

@Holgi

Was ist denn das Stevens für ein Baujahr?
Ich hatte auch mal ein 752 von 97 oder 98,weiß nicht mehr genau (das alter halt  )
Meins hatte damals die Manitou blablub mit Titanfedern!
Schönes Rad......schwelg 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Holgi (2. April 2010)

Murph schrieb:


> @Holgi
> 
> Was ist denn das Stevens für ein Baujahr?
> Ich hatte auch mal ein 752 von 97 oder 98,weiß nicht mehr genau (das alter halt  )
> ...


 

Hi Thomas,

gekauft habe ich es 2000, war auch im 2000er Prospekt, allerdings hatte ich statt der blauen LX -Kurbel noch eine silberne (Alu poliert) und keine Scheibenbremsaufnahme am Rahmen . Könnte ein Midseason gewesen sein. Seltsamer Weise stand auch ein kleinerer Rahmen mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme im Laden, ist mir aber erst Monate nach dem Kauf aufgefallen. Bei mir war eine einfache Manitou Magnum R drin.


----------



## ridefree (3. April 2010)

Steppenwolf Tycoon CR 1999/2000

Ein geiles bike, das mich bis heute tapfer begleitet )


----------



## Tegernseeopa (5. April 2010)

Ah, schau an, da habe ich den schwarzen Bruder dazu. Praktisch schrottreif gekauft, aber nach zwei Tagen harter Arbeit wieder lebendig und hungrig auf Bergpfade:






Trotzdem, ich kann mir nicht helfen: Ich finde dieses Modell absolut scheusslich. Auf eine interessante Art scheusslich natürlich. (Verärgerter Frustkauf, nachdem eine Bekannte meinen Rat beiseite schob und sich ein Retrorad in Elfenbein kaufte. Mit einem Gang, Bakelitgriffen, Stangenbremsen und StVZO-Tauglichkeit.)


----------



## boschi (7. April 2010)

So, mein CD mal in freier Wildbahn;-) Ich konnte die Osterfeiertage teilweise schön an der frischen Luft verbringen 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## divergent! (7. April 2010)

was hastn da fürn sw dran? altes dura ace?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. April 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> was hastn da fürn sw dran? altes dura ace?



Sieht auch fast so aus wie ein 53er Kettenblatt...aber mindestens mal 48 oder? ....ich bin ziemlich neidisch, VUT (vom Urlaub Träumer) Du wohnst wohl da, wo andere Urlaub machen!....
Aber das Bike und das Foto


----------



## boschi (8. April 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> was hastn da fürn sw dran? altes dura ace?



SW ist ein Ultegra (600). Wird aber wohl trotz super Schaltperformance zusammen mit dem Umwerfer durch Modelle der 95x Serie (Short Cage) ersetzt. Nur der Optik wegen 




Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Sieht auch fast so aus wie ein 53er Kettenblatt...aber mindestens mal 48 oder? ....ich bin ziemlich neidisch, VUT (vom Urlaub Träumer) Du wohnst wohl da, wo andere Urlaub machen!....
> Aber das Bike und das Foto




Danke für das Kompliment. Und das ist nur mit Handy geknipst 
*Hehe* Ja, so kann man das sehen. Ist schon ne schöne Gegend hier bei uns. Der Strand ist nur wenige "Meter" entfernt  Aber dafür haben wir keine Berge . Der höchte dürfte so an die 100m hoch sein   Und da muß ich auch erstmal paar Kilometer hinfahren 
Bei den Gegebenheiten kann man natürlich als totaler Flachlandtiroler auf diese Übersetzung 36/48 vorn und 12-23 hinten zurückgreifen. Ne 11 für den Speed wär mir noch lieber aber da wirds bei 8-fach schwierig wenn man obenrum in unteren bis mittleren 20er Bereich bleiben will

Und nächsten Samstag steht die nächste größere Tour an. Mal gucken wo es mich diesmal hinführt;-)


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (8. April 2010)

also bei dem bild mit cd werd ich ja fast sentimental.
es sieht so aus als ob es sehnsucht nach der heimat in übersee hat.


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2010)

ziemlich nette speed schlampe!


----------



## Holgi (10. April 2010)

Moin,

Update meines Stevens

Vorher war eine Z2 Atom drin, sicher von der Funktion besser als die jetzt eingebaute Z3 Light, aber die Farbe passt einfach besser und der geschraubte Bügel gefällt mir auch besser 





Als nächstes werde ich evtl. blaue Alunippel einspeichen, die liegen noch rum.


----------



## wtb_rider (10. April 2010)

tomac buckshot nach einer kleinen umbauaktion. deutlich stimmiger als vorher.





gruss kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. April 2010)

Klein-Holgi an Holgi: Optik ist ALLES!!!  blau-gelb ist sehr schön!!!

@kay: Mach doch nochmal ein Bild, wo man mehr sieht. (in Deinen Album hab ich zwar schon gelunst...) Ist echt klasse - nur vom Feinsten verbaut oder? Ich erkenne King-Rasta, XTR-Kurbeln, Ringle und Salsa Schnellspanner....aber der Rahmen ist ja die "Hauptperson"!


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (16. April 2010)

Salut, von 1997, Eastern Woods Research



Philippe


----------



## divergent! (16. April 2010)

schönes teil. die rahmen gibts doch heute noch oder? dächte bei ebay usa sind die relativ häufig drin


----------



## Philippe Carnoy (16. April 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> schönes teil. die rahmen gibts doch heute noch oder? dächte bei ebay usa sind die relativ häufig drin




Salut, ja die Rahmen gibts immer noch heute.
Meine war bei Grove Innovations gemacht.
Bei ebay usa, habe ich nür 3 Rahmen bis Jetzt gesehen 
Philippe


----------



## Tobirace (16. April 2010)

@Philippe
 super Optik ......aber ich würd den Falschenhalter weglassen


----------



## yamtchu (24. April 2010)

@divergent!

das sintessi ist gut geworden, nicht das was ich darus gemacht hätte, sieht aber trotzdem gut aus.

ps: ist der sattel für dich eingestellt?


----------



## aggressor2 (24. April 2010)

yamtchu schrieb:


> @divergent!
> 
> das sintessi ist gut geworden, nicht das was ich darus gemacht hätte, sieht aber trotzdem gut aus.
> 
> ps: ist der sattel für dich eingestellt?



das ding fetzt...geht auf langen bergabstrecken verdammt gut 
is ja schließlich fürn downhill konzipiert
besonders das scheibenrad hinten fetzt. klingt wie ne schubkarre mit metallschrott drin, wenns bergab an dir vorbeizieht


----------



## divergent! (24. April 2010)

ja beim sintesi passt alles. der rahmen ist zwar ne nummer zu groß aber wenn ich drauf sitze geht das ding einfach nur vorwärts. bergrunter ist die karre echt verdammt schnell...dank aeromaßnahmen konnte ich heute das ganze mal auf die probe stellen.

kuscheln mitn etto:





mein bollerwagen:





dank dem forum hab ich noch ein zweites set in purple zuhause stehen:


----------



## goegolo (24. April 2010)

Goil, hat das sintesi nicht einen ziemlichen flex bzw. pedalrückschlag bei dem hohen drehpunkt?


----------



## aggressor2 (24. April 2010)

wo nix federt kann auch nix schlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (25. April 2010)

jenau


----------



## goegolo (25. April 2010)

Verstehe


----------



## oldschooler (6. Mai 2010)

Heute kam was neues...




oh bitte kein...





...Ähh... cannondale...widerlich


----------



## eddy 1 (6. Mai 2010)

mir gefallen die cannondale immer besser

nur bitte keine lefty:kotz:


----------



## Fifumo (7. Mai 2010)

.........vor allem die Schwedenfarben machen sich echt gut an den bikes. Auch schön, dass der (die) Designer/in/nen da ein wenig mit den Farben spielt, ohne jedoch vom Hauptthema abzuweichen.
Lefti finde ich auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, bin aber wegen einem Leichtbauprojekt mit dem Gedanken am spielen........
Wollte bis vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auch kein Fully haben, nun habe ich 2.
Man sollte vielleicht nicht zu sehr an ein Mal gedachtem kleben bleiben??
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (7. Mai 2010)

oldschooler nu tu nicht so,du hast es doch gewollt.
steh zu deinem fetisch.......................so long


----------



## oldschooler (8. Mai 2010)

es ist leider für einen kollegen, aber es macht spass sonntags morgens 4 dieser blauen geschosse nebeneinander fahren zu sehen 

nur ne blaue fatty brauche ich dringend für das rad....die gelbe ist technisch zwar noch gut und optisch auch, aber nicht in verbindung mit dem rahmen!


----------



## R.Mainusch (8. Mai 2010)

Hab mein Bike vorhin wohl in der falschen Ecke hier im Forum gepostet...
Vielleicht wär es hier besser gewesen !?
Nur ein Bild:






Den Fred dazu Hier :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460925

Geht um meinen Umbau/Neuaustattung meines, mir nahestehenden, alten Cannondale Killer V500-Rahmens...


----------



## oldschooler (8. Mai 2010)

scherzkeks... die sollte schon VOLVO-blau sein und mit neutraler schrift (gelb, schwarz,weiss, oder chrom!)

das f1000-blau ist nicht volvo-blau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Mai 2010)

Das arme Killer V.


----------



## R.Mainusch (8. Mai 2010)

Bei mir hats keiner einfach...

Aber mal im Ernst: Das was vorher drann war, war grösstenteils schlicht im Eimer.
Was hätt ich denn machen sollen? Gebrauchten Müll aus der Zeit teuer über ebay sammeln und
dann meinem Bike verpassen? 
Ich brauch das Teil zum Biken und nicht für den Fahrradständer....


----------



## Fifumo (9. Mai 2010)

R.Mainusch schrieb:


> Bei mir hats keiner einfach...
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst: Das was vorher drann war, war grösstenteils schlicht im Eimer.
> Was hätt ich denn machen sollen? Gebrauchten Müll aus der Zeit teuer über ebay sammeln und
> ...




..,,,,mal eine gesunde Einstellung zum Thema Old- Young- und Sonstwastimer.
Aber eins muß man den Sammlern und Wohnzimmersofasitzundstundenlangverliebtbikebetrachtern lassen: Sie erhalten schöne bikes, an denen sich manchmal auch diejenigen erfreuen können, die ihre artgerecht, also auf Dauer destruktiv, nutzen. Nur: Muß das gleich zur Religion werden??

Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (9. Mai 2010)

@oldschooler hab nur so ausm augenwinkel hingeschaut ,sorry.
ich löse das farbproblem auf meine weise,weil die von cd verwendeten lacke weder schweiss noch salzwasserfest sind.ich gebe es ungern zu ,andere firmen können das viel besser.allerdings lassen die rahmen und gabeln die den weg zu mir finden auch nichts anderes mehr zu,als eine neulackierung(pulverung säurefest).
ich find es natürlich auch gut das es leute gibt die orginal aufbauen und auf jedes detail achten,und damit etwas mtb-sport-geschichte festhalten.


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (9. Mai 2010)

@r.mainrush
dein killer v ist klasse aufgebaut.magura und cd gehören zusammen wie der wind und das meer.die hydraulische felgenbremse an sich ist schon kult.


----------



## oldschooler (9. Mai 2010)

naja, die beiden sind ein beispiel für schnelle fahrmaschinen, aber zeitgemäß leider net...

das kleine kriegt erstmal ein leichtes tuning verpasst:
slr, rocket ron evo, latex(ca. 650gr. ersparnis... derweil liegts mit brot und butter-zeugs bei 10,5 ) 

wichtigste änderung ist die gabel...werd alles absuchen, um eine zu kriegen...ne fatty D würde schon reichen...

und danach wird die deore-gruppe gehen müssen...
alles in allem ist 9-9,5 das ziel.... sollte machbar sein,da der fahrer nur 55kilo hat und somit auch nichts kaputtmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.Mainusch (9. Mai 2010)

bikedestroyer10 schrieb:


> @r.mainrush
> dein killer v ist klasse aufgebaut.magura und cd gehören zusammen wie der wind und das meer.die hydraulische felgenbremse an sich ist schon kult.



Ich danke Dir. 

Zur Magura-Bremse (muss da was ausholen) :

Mein Bruder erwarb sich für ca. 200 Euronen neulich Das Cannondale F1000 in "Mattschwarz" mit der netten Fattygabel. Und bis auf die 0815-Billigbremsen und das grosse, vordere Kettenblatt (RaceFace) alles noch im Originalzustand.
Allerdings mit so manchen, bösen Macken, entgegen der Artikelbeschreibung.
Verkäufer war aber ein netter,etwas naiver "Unwissender"..somit liesen wir es lieber mit der Reklamation. Er hat da nicht "vorsetzlich" gehandelt...

Das Innenleben der Fatty (vor allem die Lager) waren schrottig (krasses Spiel beim Test mit angezogener Vorderbremse).
Das kleine Kettenblatt hatte einen bösen Knick nach 'nem Unfall.
Kleines Laufrädchen im Schaltwerk defekt. Kette verdreht. Und der Freilauf
hat sich beim Abziehen der Kassette wundervoll wie eine Blüte "entfalltet" um ihre "Samen" (Kugeln, in dem Fall) der Welt preiszugeben. Unglaublich, hab sowas noch nie gesehen... Exact in 7 Teile zerfallen.
Tja, und die Laufräder waren buchstäblich "durchgebremst" von den V-Brakes, also nicht mehr sicher nutzbar.

Da mein Bruder mit Fahrradtechnik nicht viel am Hut hat, und nur Crossen will, bat er mich ihm ein wenig zu helfen.
Im Gegensatz zu meinem Killer, wollten wir hier möglichst alles soweit erhalten wie möglich. Der Allgemeinzustand war da immer noch längst nicht so "finster" wie bei meinem...
Also, Ketteblatt in der Arbeit richten lassen, Laufrädchen aus meiner alten Schaltung genutzt (ach ja,hab vergessen: es geht hier beim F1000 um 'ne gute alte XT aus der Zeit)
Das original VR meines Killers verbaut (ist noch zu gebrauchen), neues HR von Mavic, Kette usw. ersetzt, repariert. Die Gabel wollten wir unbedingt retten, also ab zu unserem "neuen" Cannondalehändler in der Nähe und für nochmal gutes Geld alles in Schuss gesetzt. Hat sich gelohnt.

Aber die Sahne auf dem Kuchen war hier doch tatsächlich die neue Magura HS33 in der 2010'er Edition mit dieser Orangefarbe. Passt wundervoll als dezenter Kontrast zum Mattschwarz des Bikes und dem eh schon rötlich-orangen Cannondale,Fatty-Schriftzug. Wie füreinander geschaffen...

Jetzt ist auch mein Bruder superhappy mit seinem "neuen" Bike.
Und die Jungfernfahrt mit dem F1000 heute morgen war auch ein voller Erfolg. 
Klasse, die Saison kann beginnen und dazu auch noch ein Cannondale mehr in der Family 

Bilder heute nach der Ausfahrt :


----------



## scalpelsilber (9. Mai 2010)

Hier ebenfalls eine Rarität aus dem Jahr 1993


----------



## LAW (9. Mai 2010)

Ni ganz so alt aber Maguras hab ich och.


----------



## Splatter666 (10. Mai 2010)

Moin!

Deines müsste n M2 sein, hab ich neulich erst wieder ne Anzeige beim durchstöbern meiner alten Biike-Hefte gesehen...

Ein Modell höher als dieses hier:






Ciao, Splat


----------



## eddy 1 (10. Mai 2010)

ich mag dieses bild einfach


----------



## Fifumo (11. Mai 2010)

...was sind denn das für grässlich-hässliche Brems-Schaltgriffkombis??:kotz::kotz:
Sehen riesig aus. Mein Tip: 

Imho: Alles was nicht dreht zum Schalten ist für´n Popo!!

Ansonsten: Schöne Perpektive, bike schön scharf aufgenommen, Hintergrund passend unscharf, und nichts mit drauf, nur das Wesentliche. Sehr ausdruckstarkes Bild. 

Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## eddy 1 (11. Mai 2010)

Xtr 952


----------



## ceebee (11. Mai 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Deines müsste n M2 sein, hab ich neulich erst wieder ne Anzeige beim durchstöbern meiner alten Biike-Hefte gesehen...
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank schon mal für die Infos und das Foto!
Von der Farbgestaltung kommt das ziemlich nahe an das M2 heran. Naja - schön is was anderes.

Aber den Rahmen vom M2 hab ich auch etwas moderner in Erinnerung.
schltung war damals ne Shimano 400LX mit BioSpace Kettenblättern - sowas gibts heute auch nicht mehr, oder?!

Über den Hersteller "CATS" ist auch kaum was im Netz zu finden. Scheint ne deutsche Firma gewesen zu sein.
Archive.org spuckt noch ein paar alte homepages aus, teilweise sogar mit fotos: http://web.archive.org/web/*/www.catsbike.de

wenn jemand noch was weiß oder ein Foto vom M2 hat: ich würd mich freuen!

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## scalpelsilber (12. Mai 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## berlin-mtbler (12. Mai 2010)

Vorschlag: Barends abmachen & alle Parts in schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. Mai 2010)

Wieder was von mir!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Shock wave (13. Mai 2010)

Meine Youngtimer!!

1. MC Moho Fully
2. MC Shockwave
3. MC Zen 
4. MC Moho im Aufbau


----------



## shanesimons (16. Mai 2010)

DrFuManchu schrieb:


>



Räusper, räusper, schön ist das Teil aber auch nicht. Versuch doch mal da ne Linie rein zu kriegen. Ist ja auch kein Youngtimer, gehört eher in die Klassik-Fraktion aber mit dem Mix passt es nirgends hin. Sorry


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. Mai 2010)

Die klassischen Marin-Rahmen sind ja schön. Deshalb wird sich sicher jemand über ein Retro-Marin freuen.


----------



## argh (20. Mai 2010)

Ausnahmesweise finde ich ein Rad hier mal wirklich lässig- zumindest zum Großteil: das Cannondale da oben!


----------



## Profiamateur (20. Mai 2010)

Hallolo IBC,

ich bin neu hier und komme eigentlich aus einem der vielen Parallel-Universen. Wahrscheinlich passt das Bike hier besser als bei den Classic Bikes.

Es geht um ein älteres aber gut erhaltenes Bergwerk Pulsar, bei dem mich unter anderem das Baujahr und der Wert interessieren. Ausgestattet ist es komplett mit XTR 9fach, wobei Kette, Kranz und Kettenblätter, also die Verschleißteile noch getauscht werden. LRS ist mit Mavic X517 SUP Ceramic und ebenfalls XTR-Naben aufgebaut. Das Lenklager und den Sattel werde ich wohl noch tauschen müssen. Ansonsten ist eine Votec GS4 und Syncros Sattelstütze und Lenker verbaut. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand von euch Informationen zu Baujahr/Wert geben könnte.

Wenn alles fertig ist, werde ich es wahrscheinlich hier in die Börse stellen. Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Weitere Bilder sind hier zu finden.


----------



## Fifumo (20. Mai 2010)

............einfach schön 

Grüße

Fifumo


----------



## divergent! (20. Mai 2010)

jap find ich auch. wenn mein auto jetzt nicht wär...........welche rahmenhöhe hat es?


----------



## Profiamateur (20. Mai 2010)

Hmm, habe 47,5cm gemessen. Dürfte dann vermutlich 18,5 zoll sein, oder? Dämpfer ist übrigens RockShox SID.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (21. Mai 2010)

Hier mal meins 





Klassik oder Youngtimer


----------



## zuki (21. Mai 2010)

Hot Carrot schrieb:


> Hier mal meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eher Klassik, oder? Ich sehe, hast auch so eine Kinesis Gabel verbaut. Die musste ich leider auch für meinen alten Principia Rahmen nehmen. Ich finde die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme nicht so ganz stilecht.


----------



## magas (21. Mai 2010)

@ Profiamateur

das Bergwerk ist nice und mal was anderes vor allem mit der Votec Gabel 

hab mir den Bergwerk katalog aus dem entsprechenden modelljahr angeschaut und da ist mir aufgefallen, daß der dämpfer andersrum verbaut ist ?


----------



## Hot Carrot (21. Mai 2010)

zuki schrieb:


> Eher Klassik, oder? Ich sehe, hast auch so eine Kinesis Gabel verbaut. Die musste ich leider auch für meinen alten Principia Rahmen nehmen. Ich finde die Scheibenbremsenaufnahme nicht so ganz stilecht.



Jup, dafür ist die Kinesis Top verarbeitet


----------



## epic2006 (21. Mai 2010)

97er Corratec2004



komplett LX567/569 Tectro Cantis, Mavic Felgen







fährt die Freundin


----------



## shanesimons (21. Mai 2010)

Endlich mal wieder was schönes, ergänzt durch zeitgenössische Teile. TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## komiker (21. Mai 2010)

ich hab da auch noch was im keller gefunden

Trek 950 Bj 1995 

in nicht allzu schönem zustand 



 





 



also alles auseinandergebaut, geputzt und ein paar teilchen ersetzt, und nun schaut es so aus...







 http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/648411






passt doch sicher hier rein..?​


----------



## era (21. Mai 2010)

hab ein bißchen was ausprobiert
keine Angst hab die Hörner chirugisch entfernt


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (24. Mai 2010)

ich finde es nicht tragisch wenn hier mören abgebildet werden, die farblich an einen albanischen huetchenspielerjogginganzug vom aldi erinnern.denn auch sie sind teil der jüngeren geschichte.der farbliche geschmack anfang der 90er war nun mal grauenvoll,und hat für mich einen mahnenden charakter .so etwas darf nie wieder passieren.


----------



## schnebelke (25. Mai 2010)

hallo,

mein neues altes ist noch nicht ganz fertig, aber es rollte schon den ganzen sonntag 






















:schnebelke

ps: 9,2kg


----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Mai 2010)

SUPER. 

Was ist das für eine 'Kettenführung' (anstatt dem Umwerfer)?!


----------



## schnebelke (25. Mai 2010)

danke  das ist ein paul chain keeper. irgendwann diesen winter war mir ein in position blockierter umwerfer nicht mehr gut genug ... kurbel sollte eigentlich eine cook cbr werden, aber da ging nicht. das allein wäre einen eigenen thread wert. 


:schnebelke


----------



## eddy 1 (25. Mai 2010)

das if gefällt super farbe

verbesserungsvorschlag   7 Gänge weniger und ein schlankerer vorbau


----------



## schnebelke (25. Mai 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> das if gefällt super farbe
> 
> verbesserungsvorschlag   7 Gänge weniger und ein schlankerer vorbau



 ssp ist nix für mich. aber der vorbau ist zugegeben eine (billige) notlösung, auch wenn es nicht so aussieht. ein schöner stahl salsa oder ibis oder so wäre mir sehr recht in 120/0° und schwarz. falls jemand sowas übrig hat, ich wöllt ihn nicht geschenkt.


:schnebelke


----------



## eddy 1 (25. Mai 2010)

ja ssp ist auch nix für jeden und nicht jedes gelände
(würde mir aber einfach gut an dem rad gefallen)

ich bin bekennender vorbaufetischist 
9 von meinen 10 montierten vorbauten sind irgendwie nicht so 100%


----------



## MoP__ (26. Mai 2010)

Hier von einem Kumpel das 1998er Checker Pig CPXS6000 in der dritten Evolutionsstufe.
Wer Pfusch nicht ertragen kann, bitte nicht anschauen 








(Die Bleche werden noch gekürzt und lackiert.)

Alle Teile bis auf Lenker und Sattel wurden ausgetauscht.
Federweg hinten mit neuer Dämpferaufnahme gemessene 100mm, vorn 115-145mm.
Im Vergleich zum letzten Bild sind Vorbau, Steuersatz, Pedale, Reifen, Hinterbremse und Dämpfer neu.
Der Rock Shox SID war echt eine Krücke.

Ein (etwas hochbeiniges) Allmountain ist rausgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (27. Mai 2010)

Das ist kein Allmountain sondern grober Unfug, muss die Gallerie damit zugespamt werden


----------



## tokaido1992 (30. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn mich einige hier bestimmt steinigen werden möchte ich euch meinen Youngtimer nicht vorenthalten.
Es ist ein 1996er DeKerf Generation das ich damals neu,
bei Fahrrad LINKE in Berlin, erworben habe.
Hab es dem damaligen Einsatzzweck entsprechend aufgebaut und auch gern und viel gefahren.
Leider trennten sich unsere Wege nach dem es nach einer unsanften Begegnung,mit einem Bierkasten auf meiner damaligen Arbeit;mehrere unschöne Dellen im Oberrohr hatte.Ich war zu dieser Zeit auch mehr dem Hobby Auto zugetan und verkaufte den Rahmen daraufhin.
Allerdings packte es mich letztzes Jahr wieder und nachdem ich mein,1992 zur Jugendweihe geschenktes, erste MTB wieder fit gemacht hatte.
Ich wollte und mußte das DeKerf wieder bekommen.Wie es der Zufall will besaß der damalige Käufer den Rahmen und gab ihn mir gern wieder zurück.(Er gehört eher zur No Gravity Fraktion)
Der Rahmen wurde vom Vorbesitzer bereits umlackiert und so entschloss ich mich das gute stück nicht unbedingt zeitgemäß aufzubauen.
Es wird ein reines Spaßgerät um durch den Wald zu shredden und sich kein Gdanken machen zu müssen wenn etwas kaputt geht.
Wie gesagt bis jetzt gefällt es mir sehr gut und man baut so etwas ja für sich und nicht für andere

Mfg Uwe


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Mai 2010)

Mir gefällts! Dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend aufgebaut. Und die Griffe hab ich letztens auch für nen Euro irgendwo gekauft...oder warens 1,99? Aber das ist wirklich der Beweis, dass weiße Griffe nur neu gut aussehen...

Und die Lackierung sieht sehr gelungen aus!

Aber sag mal: Fährst Du ne Magura hinten ohne jeglichen Booster? Der Rahmen mag ja toll und steif sein, aber den Hinterbau wirds beim Bremsen doch ganz ordentlich auseinanderstemmen oder?
Das können ja nichtmal diese Booster verhindern....

Bzw. anders gefragt: WO IST DIE HINTERE BREMSE??? Hängt die gerade am Lenker? Respekt!

Aber eins macht mich etwas ratlos? Wer hatte damals Vorfahrt? Der Bierkasten oder das Bike?


----------



## tokaido1992 (30. Mai 2010)

Ist noch nicht ganz fertig das ganze.
Der Booster müßte die Woche kommen.
Will den Evo2 fahren der macht eigentlich den stabilsten Eindruck.
Dann muß nur noch der Shimano Hebel mit der Magura zusammen kommen und dann ist es soweit fertig.
Weil machen kann man ja immer mal was 

Leider der Bierkasten weil der von der Palette gefallen ist und das Bikdirekt dahinter stand.


----------



## hoeckle (31. Mai 2010)

hab hier schon länger nicht reingeschaut und von gewissen gen-bedingten schauerlichkeiten freue ich mich, das "mein" baby so gut gedeiht. besonders aber gefällt mir das blaue if

zum thema mod schreib ich gleich drüben was....


schnebelke schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/653491
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/653489


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Mai 2010)

mein neuer youngtimer...............


----------



## epic2006 (1. Juni 2010)

Der ist mal echt schön, hattest Du den schon im GT Abteil gezeigt? Egal, einfach schön. Gebremst wird mit Arch Supreme? Überlege gerade, ob ich meine herrichten oder verschnalzen soll...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. Juni 2010)

Geniales GT, respekt! 
Mit Syncros Teile sehr geil vor allem die Kurbel. Jetzt gehören nur mehr alt Crossmax rein.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. Juni 2010)

tokaido1992 schrieb:


>



Finde es so schon sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zuckerwalze (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo,


hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Youngtimer Trek 970. Es wurde im September 1995 von meinem Onkel gekauft, ich habe es dann ca. 2002 in fast ungefahrenem Zustand von Ihm als Bezahlung für einen Samstag Arbeit "geerbt".
Es ist bis auf dei Reifen im Originalzustand (wie gekauft), alle Unterlagen und Rechnung habe ich auch noch.

Habe es dann regelmäßig bis Mai 2010 gefahren, und bin erst jetzt auf eine neues/gebrauchtes Simplon Gravity umgestiegen.

Verkauft wird es nie, dafür ist es einfach zu gut 

Trek 970 ZX SingleTrack Series


































ich hoffe es gefällt.... Gruß Zuckerwalze


----------



## Holgi (2. Juni 2010)

Zuckerwalze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Youngtimer Trek 970. ...
> ...


 
Hi, 

sehr schönes Bike  

"Verkauft wird es nie" das habe ich auch mal über mein erstes MTB (Stevens 7.5.2 ) gedacht/gesagt, als ich gestern eine Runde über die Straße gedreht hab, kamen mir doch zweifel  viel zu unbequem trotz nur 100er Vorbau. 

Ich hab  noch einen Downhiller und ein AM-Fully, im Mom zieht mich nix mehr zum Hardtail . Früher bin ich immer wieder gerne zwischendurch damit gefahren, vieleicht teste ich nochmal mit der Z2 Atom statt der z3 Light und einem Syntace VRO. Oder wieder Singlespeed (wenn dann richtig hart) ?

Für ein unkultiges Stevens bekommt man wohl nix mehr beim Verkauf oder ?


----------



## Hot Carrot (2. Juni 2010)

Die Farbe vom Stevens ist doch Top 

Hat es eine 0815 Ausstattung 

Falls ja dann kannst du froh sein wenn du noch etwas Geld dafür bekommst.


----------



## roughryder2000 (2. Juni 2010)

Richtig! FÃ¼r das stevens bekommst du wohl nicht mehr so viel. Habe mein '99er Stevens 6.5.2 Shox mit HS33 Race Line und generalÃ¼berholtem Antrieb (Kasette, KettenblÃ¤tter und Kette) letzte Woche fÃ¼r 117â¬ in der bucht gekauft. Finds aber trotzdem ganz chic...


----------



## Holgi (3. Juni 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Leute, das ist ne Galerie kein Verkaufsfred.


 
richtig, daher hier noch ein Ex-bike von mir, hatte ich mir 2001 mal aufgebaut, war mir aber schnell zu weich.








Rahmen 2Danger Stahl 1400g 
Lenker/Vorbau Syntace Vro
NoName Carbon Sattelstütze
Gabel Manitou Spyder R
Kurbel LX Octalink
Laufräder ZAC19/Deore
Schaltwerk XTR
Umwerfer LX ?
Sattel Selle Italia Flite Max irgendwas
LX STI-Einheiten
Avid 2.0 Bremsen
Reifen Tioga Factory XC

Und nun noch kurz OT zum Stevens, für ein Taschengeld behalte ich lieber die nächsten 10 Jahre 

Achja Ausstattung Stevens 19"
Schaltwerk XT
sonst alles LX
Vorbau Azonic
Lenker Raceface
Sattelstütze Racface XY
Bremsen Avid 2.0
Gabel Marzocchi Z3 Light
usw.


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juni 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Geniales GT, respekt!
> Mit Syncros Teile sehr geil vor allem die Kurbel. Jetzt gehören nur mehr alt Crossmax rein.



es ist ein super gt hadley lrs verbaut,der passt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (6. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir mal wieder etwas :

Diamond Back Zetec Pro von 1996 





Das Bild zeigt das Rad wie ich es gekauft habe - jetzt folgt dann der Umbau/Restauration .
Der Rahmen ist BB und mit Klarlack überzogen - dieser ist ziemlich hinüber und wird entfernt und der Rahmen neu aufpoliert - leider gehen dann die Decals verloren .
Das Rad wird dann auf Cantis umgebaut und es kommt ne schwarze Judy rein , aber das gibt dann einen eigenen Aufbaufred .

Gestrippt ist es schon - Rahmengewicht solo 1660g


----------



## Profiamateur (6. Juni 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mein neuer youngtimer...............


 

Das GT ist echt ein Kracher, bis auf der unsportliche Vorbau.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Juni 2010)

Meins .
Habe vor kurzem die kleineren Roststellen abgeschliffen, grundiert, grüne Farbe drauf und klarlackiert, Innenlager getauscht und mittleres Kettenblatt. Auf die nächsten 14 Jahre.


----------



## nun_der_chef (8. Juni 2010)

gestern beim Holunder sammeln...


----------



## xc90 (8. Juni 2010)

OLDSCHOOL BRUCE BERGER WÜRDE DAS SUPER FINDEN; OÖDSCHOOL yeaaahhh


----------



## m(A)ui (10. Juni 2010)

Darf mein Sintesi Bazooka hier mitspielen?






maui


----------



## gibihm (10. Juni 2010)

Endlich fertig!
Mehr Bilder in meinem Album...


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Juni 2010)

sehr schönes ritchey. nur vorbau, stütze und sattel sehen doof aus. passen erscheinungsmäßig nich zum rest der teile.


----------



## epic2006 (10. Juni 2010)

Schönes Bike! wenn man jetzt das Haar in der Suppe suchen würde, dann wäre ein silberner oder schwarzer Lenker passender. Den Vorbau etwas nach rechts gedreht und die rechte STI etwas nach unten geneigt....

...aber das sind Kleinigkeiten die meiner Meinung nach nicht ins Gewicht fallen und/oder sicher noch behoben werden. 

Ich find das Ritchey gelungen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## divergent! (10. Juni 2010)

ich finds doof...nee quatsch schönes rad. würde aber auch bei sattel und vorbau was anderes nehmen. ansonsten ein schöner aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fifumo (10. Juni 2010)

Fertig, fährt gut, auch wenn die Puristen weinen..........aber der Vorbau ist nur ein Provisorium, da der Syntace noch nicht da ist.

Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Juni 2010)

der syntace macht aber bestimmt nix mit den hörnchen


----------



## gtbiker (10. Juni 2010)

Ganz ganz grausam!
Und mit Youngtimer hat das def. nix zu tun.


----------



## gibihm (10. Juni 2010)

@Ritchey
Ich hätte aus optischen Gründen auch lieber WCS Cantis, Sattelstütze und Schaftvorbau und sonstwas verbaut, wollte aber bei den 1998 erhältlichen Teilen und nah der Originalausstattung bleiben.
Ich habe silber gebürstete und schwarze Lenker ausprobiert, auch in Verbindung mit dem ForceLite Stahl-Aheadvorbau, sieht in natura alles nach nix aus, der (leicht glänzende) WCS ist für mich der beste Kompromiss.
Und der Sattel? Naja, ich habe noch einen Vector Pro von 1997, allerdings ist der sehr hellblau, das dunkle vom Jubiläumssattel passt schon farblich besser. Bin aber auf der Suche nach dem 1998er, der wäre natürlich perfekt.


----------



## maxim-DD (13. Juni 2010)

m(A)ui schrieb:


> Darf mein Sintesi Bazooka hier mitspielen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 endlich mal einer der ein seltenes bike hat, welches auch world cup erprobt ist.

aber:
1. wurzelspeichung geht da nun mal gar net
2. den bashguard bitte gegen die schwarze version tauschen, das teil kostet nicht mal 10  in neu.

ich fan von sintesi, nur ist mein wunschobjekt viel zu selten

, de ronny


----------



## divergent! (13. Juni 2010)

was isn dein wunsch sintesi? das bazooka hat was....wieviel federweg hat der rahmen eigentlich?


----------



## maxim-DD (14. Juni 2010)

diesen




aber der geht auch noch




kleinteile und die gabel sind schon da..






, de ronny

@divergent! PS: die schwarzen UNI-Disk`s, gibt es noch zu kaufen
http://classic-cycle.de/Laufraeder-Felgen-und-Zubehoer/Radkappen-schw-26-Zoll.html


----------



## divergent! (14. Juni 2010)

ui das ist aber ganz schönes moped. der gitterrohrrahmen ist echt schick. die brunn wiegt doch auch ne halbe tonne oder?

achja danke für den link....die seite kannte ich noch gar nicht.plane ja seit jahren mein eisdielenprojekt..hier gibts da auch nettte teile für.

kannte bisher nur pg-bikes und diverse holländischen und amerikanischen seiten.


----------



## Beaver (16. Juni 2010)

So, ich dann auch mal ran. Klein, fein und mein. Mein kleiner, gelber 98er Biber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deevino (16. Juni 2010)

Update 2010 vom PigBike, Roox Danny´s und Manitou SX LE in der Bucht geschossen. Macht Spaß!


----------



## Lucky-Luke (17. Juni 2010)

Beaver schrieb:


> So, ich dann auch mal ran. Klein, fein und mein. Mein kleiner, gelber 98er Biber.



Toll, endlich mal was von Centurion und dann noch so schön gepflegt!


----------



## argh (17. Juni 2010)

deevino schrieb:


> Macht Spaß!



... und schaut im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Bikes hier im Thread auch noch wirklich gut aus!


----------



## gtbiker (17. Juni 2010)

GT Tempest, 98




GT Outpost Trail, 95




GT Backwoods, 96 (vor kurzem verkauft) 




GT Outpost Anatomica, 94 (der Freundin aufgebaut)




Jamis Exile, 95




Mehr Youngtimer hab ich grade nicht, gut so....


----------



## Beaver (17. Juni 2010)

Lucky-Luke schrieb:


> Toll, endlich mal was von Centurion und dann noch so schön gepflegt!


Die Pflege ist aber bisher nicht mein Verdienst!

Das Radl ist erst vor ein paar Tagen in meinen Besitz gewechselt. Stand über 10 Jahre beim Vorbesitzer in der Garage und wurde mehr angeschaut als gefahren. 500Km wenns hoch kommt.

Nun ists aber in den richtigen Händen. Jetzt wird gefahren und die Welt erkundet und direkt im Anschluss wieder geputzt und behütet in den Keller geschlossen.


----------



## epic2006 (18. Juni 2010)

Mal wieder ein 28", GT Virage von ´97



mit Suntour XC Pro, Hadleys, Middleburn Kurbel, Controltech, King TwoNut und FRO Cantis, gerollt wird auf Mavic Open Pro Ceramic und IRC V-Cross. Am Gegenhalter der Vorderbremse muss noch was getan werden, leider ist der Gabelschaft etwas kurz für was Schönes.

tewje, schöne Bikes!

@beaver: auch sehr hübsch das Centurion, der Sattel wird doch aber hoffentlich noch geändert, oder? (will meiner Meinung nach nicht so richting zum "Mountainbike" passen)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaver (18. Juni 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> @beaver: auch sehr hübsch das Centurion, der Sattel wird doch aber hoffentlich noch geändert, oder? (will meiner Meinung nach nicht so richting zum "Mountainbike" passen)
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



Stimmt, da bin ich auch schon am Überlegen. Ich hätte glaub ich ich gern und wehe jetzt lacht einer, nen Sattel und passend dazu Grippy's in pink oder neongrün. Schaut dann bestimmt richtig retro aus die Bude!

Schön Dein Bike. Ist vorne net mehr viel Platz am Reifen oder? Ne Acht darfste da net haben.


----------



## epic2006 (18. Juni 2010)

Danke, das mit den Reifen geht leicht, sind 700x38c, für leichtes  Gelände und Alpenforstautobahnen völlig ausreichend. Wäre aber rundrum  noch 7-8mm Platz, also 700x42c sollte auch gehen, aber die muss man in  Skinwall erstmal kriegen.

Mit Deinem Sattel: bleib lieber bei schwarz, das macht es edel-dezent,  die Neuauflage vom retroFlite sollganz gut sein, für bunt bau Dir lieber  einen anderen Youngtimer auf

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juni 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Am Gegenhalter der Vorderbremse muss noch was getan werden, leider ist der Gabelschaft etwas kurz für was Schönes.



vorbau mit integrierter führung? oder gehört der verbaute zur originalausstattung?


----------



## maxim-DD (18. Juni 2010)

epic2006 - folgen sie diesem link http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/25779

, de ronny


----------



## divergent! (18. Juni 2010)

@beaver...kauf dir doch nen flite in abgerockt und lass ihn beziehen. gibts bei ebay jemanden der das macht. kostet 30 inkl polster. dann haste wenigstens ein unikat


----------



## epic2006 (18. Juni 2010)

ronny, einen Weichmacher hatte ich schon: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429417 und man schaut ja etwas aufs Gewicht.






aggressor2, Vorbau ist nicht original, der Originale ist ´99 weggekommen, als der werte Herr meinte eine Federgabel mit Ahead einbaueen zu müssen


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Juni 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> aggressor2, Vorbau ist nicht original, der Originale ist ´99 weggekommen, als der werte Herr meinte eine Federgabel mit Ahead einbaueen zu müssen



ja dann kannmer ja den vorbau tauschen, gegen nen schwarzen mit zugführung. wobei es dann bestimmt kein ct wär und 1-1/8" ahead mit cantigegenhalter dürfte schwierig werden.
ne noodle/rolle dranbraten? wär ne elegante lösung.


----------



## maxim-DD (18. Juni 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> ronny, einen Weichmacher hatte ich schon: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429417 und man schaut ja etwas aufs Gewicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ne 700


----------



## Beaver (18. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> @beaver...kauf dir doch nen flite in abgerockt und lass ihn beziehen. gibts bei ebay jemanden der das macht. kostet 30 inkl polster. dann haste wenigstens ein unikat



Des is allerdings echt ne Idee...°Oo Da denk ich ma drüber nach!

Hab grad was gefunden. Den würd ich sogar so lassen.







http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=110544890791


----------



## divergent! (18. Juni 2010)

auf so nem gestickten krempel sitzt man aber schlecht bzw macht der einen die hosen kaputt.

hier ist der lederheini:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Selle-Italia-SLR...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3efff8a570


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaver (18. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> auf so nem gestickten krempel sitzt man aber schlecht bzw macht der einen die hosen kaputt.
> 
> hier ist der lederheini:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Selle-Italia-SLR...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3efff8a570



D A N K E !


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juni 2010)

hier noch was sehr schönes für die youngtimer-gallerie

1997 gt zaskar in cosmic sunrise.
habs leider verkauft und bereut....
so das der gleiche rahmen nach langer suche wieder zu mir unterwegs ist.
die teile hab ich zum glück noch.


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2010)

der rahmen ist echt ein leckerlie.

optisch würde mir ne xt besser dran gefallen.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juni 2010)

schwarze teile waren pflicht für den aufbau und die lx ist nun mal das schönste was shi(t)mano je gebaut hat.


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2010)

so verschieden sind die geschmäcker. ich finde die lx grausam...einzig die kurbel und die bremse find ich super. aber trotzdem ein schönes teil


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Juni 2010)

das schönste sw von shimano ist eindeutig das 7700er dura ace.
funzt auch mit 11-28er kassette, bis jetz, problemlos.


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2010)

da haste allerdings auch recht...soweit hab ich gar nicht gedacht.

schade daß campa nicht schimpansokompatibel ist...da könnte man lecker was dranzaubern


----------



## Beaver (20. Juni 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hier noch was sehr schönes für die youngtimer-gallerie
> 
> 1997 gt zaskar in cosmic sunrise.
> habs leider verkauft und bereut....
> ...



Boooaaahhh!!!

Die Farbe ist ja Megaporn!

Wie nennt sich die Farbe genau?

Das ist son Bißschen FlipFlop-artig. Sieht echt total heiß aus. RIESEN DAUMEN für so ne Bude!


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juni 2010)

steht doch alles da...



Davidbelize schrieb:


> 1997 gt zaskar in *cosmic sunrise*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiss79 (20. Juni 2010)

Na jetzt schmeiße ich mein altes Marin mal mit in den Ring:





Baujahr 1995, damals noch in etwas anderer Ausstattung . Mitte '97 stand es dann so da wie ich es wollte. Dann wurde aber auf ein Rocky Mountain Element DH t.o. gewechselt (davon kommt auch noch ein Foto , muss nur mal ein neues machen). Das Marin habe ich jetzte enlich nach einiger Zeit wieder fahrtüchtig gemacht, nachdem da Kassette, Kette und Schalthebel nicht mehr fahrbar waren. Jetzt läuft es wieder geschmeidig, nur der Rahmen wird mal wieder poliert werden.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## shanesimons (20. Juni 2010)

Naja ne Linie ist leider trotzdem nicht erkennbar.


----------



## HandyEntsperrer (20. Juni 2010)

Mein neues Altes... Derzeit als Testaufbau unterwegs.









100mm sind etwas viel vorne, daher suche ich eine passende Starrgabel.


----------



## foenfrisur (20. Juni 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Naja ne Linie ist leider trotzdem nicht erkennbar.




ist ja hier auch ne gallerie...kein pornicious thread 

ich finds ziemlich ok.


----------



## tiss79 (20. Juni 2010)

Ich hab auch nicht behauptet eine Linie zu haben, oder? Bisher ist es einfach Teileverwertung und das Rad erfüllt hauptsächlich die Funktion Stadt-/Tourenrad. 

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Fifumo (20. Juni 2010)

...***************************************************************************************************** Freue Dich einfach an Deinem bike, nutze es artgerecht, dann passt das schon. *******************************************************************.
Grüße
Fifumo

Habe leider erst den weiteren Beitrag geschrieben, dan gesehen dass hie zensiert wird, ohne dem Autor die Möglichkeit der Stellungnahme zu geben. darum sind der letzten Beiträge von mir gelöscht.
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (20. Juni 2010)

Schaut euch die Aufbauten der ersten Seiten an und dann vergleicht mal mit den letzten Seiten. Hier müssen wirklich keine "Reste-Bikes" rein. Wenn es schon nicht um individuelle Aufbauten geht dann doch bitte wenigstens um sehenswerte Bikes der Youngtimer Fraktion. Zusammengewürfelte Zwecks-Bikes mit Teilen aus 20 Jahren MTB Geschichte müssen wirklich nicht sein, die diffamieren die liebevollen Aufbauten einfach nur. Es ist und sollte auch ne Gallerie bleiben.


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juni 2010)

is das ok, maik?

vor 2 runden biesenrode





nach 2 runden biesenrode





dura ace sw hat nur vor und nach dem rennen etwas gesponnen, zwischendrin war alles bombig


----------



## Fifumo (20. Juni 2010)

gelöscht


----------



## divergent! (20. Juni 2010)

das ist  ja langsam wie bei den klassikern. 

alex....was kam bei rum?


----------



## epic2006 (20. Juni 2010)

@ aggressor2: nachdem Du es so geschunden hast, gönn dem GT ne schöne Dusche...damit man auch sieht was schönes drinsteckt.


----------



## shanesimons (20. Juni 2010)

Ich freu mich auch an meinen 3 Stadtschlampen aber deswegen muss ich die hier nicht rein stellen, obwohl sie thematisch eher rein passen würden. Ich seh mir auch gern, gern gefahrene Klassiker oder Youngtimer an, aber diese Provisorien sind weder schön noch besonders sehenswert. Ein Bike mit alten Teilen wieder fit zu machen ist bei dem Angebot hier im Forum, in der Classic Ecke und bei ebay überhaupt kein Problem, aber nur Zeigen um des Zeigens Willen muss wirklich nicht sein.

@ Alex: da fehlt irgendwie das "vorher" Bild, aber sonst- warum nicht...

edit: Ah ok jetzt seh ich es, war grad bei mir nicht zu sehen


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juni 2010)

gestern beim bergzeitfahrn fünfter, 2sec hinter michael brinkamnn, heute zwölfter bei den herren, mitten im trainingsplanhaberfeld, ohne trainingsplan

@maik, wieso fehlt ein 'vorher' bild?

@epic, der dreck fällt schon von alleine ab


----------



## divergent! (20. Juni 2010)

vorher war das teil original..........das ist doch nix für ihn

alex...und die spezies?


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juni 2010)

aso...ne, original wärs ja noch was für die classicer, mit bj 94
und der aufbau war teilweise n bisschen doof.

von den spezies hat mich keiner überholt, entweder sind die alle 3 runden gefahrn und damit früher gestartet, oder die warn von anfang an weg.
mal kuckn, wann die offiziellen ergebnisse auf der linie sind.


----------



## divergent! (20. Juni 2010)

oder sie haben am berg die gänge gesucht..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (20. Juni 2010)

CarstenB schrieb:


> mit verlaub - das schoenste fully von welt ist ja wohl das mantra pro! endlich ein thread in dem ich das auch zeigen darf



wow nice!! stehe eig ünerhaupt nicht auf young-/oldtimer aber das sieht echt geil aus!! und das magma(?) am anfang auch hammer!! Mich würde mal interressieren wieviel die karre wiegt? sieht derbe schwer aus


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> oder sie haben am berg die gänge gesucht..........



na da war ich ja heute nich viel besser dran...


----------



## tiss79 (20. Juni 2010)

Ja es ist und bleibt auch eine Galerie und nicht wie es vorher geschrieben wurde ein Pornicious Thread oder "Zeigt die tollsten Youngtimer". Dann sieh es von mir aus als Basis zu mehr. Man muss ja auch nicht alles kommentieren, was einem weniger gefällt.
Wenns danach geht, wird das angekündigte Element DH wohl auch nicht genug "Linie" haben. trotzdem wird es kommen .

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juni 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> ...wird das angekündigte Element DH wohl auch nicht genug "Linie" haben. trotzdem wird es kommen .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matthias



Oh ja,hoffentlich bald!


----------



## DocChill (21. Juni 2010)

Mmmmh, Youngtimer-Galerie... ob dass wohl die richtige Kategorie für mein "00Buckshot" ist?! Zu den Classic-Bikes gehört es ja noch nicht wirklich - deshalb dachte ich mir, ich könnte es euch hier mal zeigen! Ist noch immer mein...
















...absolutes Lieblingsbike .

Die hier gezeigte No. #267 von insgesamt 400 roten "00Buckshots", hab' ich seinerzeit über 2 Jahre nach & nach ausgestattet (z. B. mit Paul Motolites + Love Levers, Race Face Deus Vorbau-, Lenker & Steuersatzkombination, Race Face Turbine LP Kurbeln + SRX Innenlager, Salsa Flip-Off Schnellspanner, Salsa Juegos de Fuego Griffen sowie Salsa Shaft Stütze, Sram X.O-Gruppe m. Trigger-Hebeln... blablabla...). Vielleicht gefällt's euch ja ein bisschen .

Ich geb's jedenfalls nicht mehr her, never ;-))

* => es gab insgesamt 400 rote und 20 schwarze "00Buckshots" (vgl. bike 08/2001);


----------



## Protorix (21. Juni 2010)

sehr schön, jetzt kann ich auch ein bild posten  

02er 98 Special 
befindet sich eigentlich immer noch im Aufbau ... (Sattelstütze inzwischen Thomson)


----------



## AntiSoftie (21. Juni 2010)

DocChill schrieb:


> Mmmmh, Youngtimer-Galerie... ob dass wohl die richtige Kategorie für mein "00Buckshot" ist?! Zu den Classic-Bikes gehört es ja noch nicht wirklich - deshalb dachte ich mir, ich könnte es euch hier mal zeigen! Ist noch immer mein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gefällt mir sehr sehr sehr sehr gut!! hast echtn hammer bike da pass auf das ich dich nedmal überfallen komme arr arr )

ps: an den reifen hättest dann auch ned mehr sparen müssen


----------



## DocChill (22. Juni 2010)

@Antisoftie:
Hey, danke für die Blumen... oh je, oh je, da muss ich ab jetzt wohl immer zweifach abschließen müssen . Ach ja, die Reifen hatte ich gewählt, weil doch der gute alte "Johnny T." mal für Tioga (ist ein faltbarer Red Phoenix 1,9) gefahren ist... .

@Protorix:
...schau' an, noch ein Tomac-Rider! Gibt's ja nicht allzu häufig !


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> wow nice!! stehe eig ünerhaupt nicht auf young-/oldtimer aber das sieht echt geil aus!! und das magma(?) am anfang auch hammer!! Mich würde mal interressieren wieviel die karre wiegt? sieht derbe schwer aus



Dann täusch Dich mal nicht, das ist derbe leicht!!! So wie es da steht, würde ich es auf ca. 11 Kilo schätzen...mit leichten Reifen sind sicher unter 11kg drin....
Mantras sorgen für einen schönen AHA-Effekt, wenn man mal vergleichsweise aus den aktuellen Kollektionen ein 13-Kilo "Geist" oder "Würfel"-Bike heben lässt....

...aber das hab ich schonmal in Beitrag 545 in diesem Thema geschrieben.. (und meins ist "nur" ein Mantra Comp)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntiSoftie (22. Juni 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Dann täusch Dich mal nicht, das ist derbe leicht!!! So wie es da steht, würde ich es auf ca. 11 Kilo schätzen...mit leichten Reifen sind sicher unter 11kg drin....
> Mantras sorgen für einen schönen AHA-Effekt, wenn man mal vergleichsweise aus den aktuellen Kollektionen ein 13-Kilo "Geist" oder "Würfel"-Bike heben lässt....
> 
> ...aber das hab ich schonmal in Beitrag 545 in diesem Thema geschrieben.. (und meins ist "nur" ein Mantra Comp)



wooow echt?! gefällt auf jeden und so leicht hätte ich es niemals eingeschätzt  wie man sich täuschen kann  immoment gefallen mir youngtimer immer mehr *g* 

ride on anti


----------



## AntiSoftie (22. Juni 2010)

DocChill schrieb:


> @Antisoftie:
> Hey, danke für die Blumen... oh je, oh je, da muss ich ab jetzt wohl immer zweifach abschließen müssen . Ach ja, die Reifen hatte ich gewählt, weil doch der gute alte "Johnny T." mal für Tioga (ist ein faltbarer Red Phoenix 1,9) gefahren ist... .
> 
> @Protorix:
> ...schau' an, noch ein Tomac-Rider! Gibt's ja nicht allzu häufig !



ahh kk alles klar dann haben die tioga reifen ja nen sinn!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> wooow echt?! gefällt auf jeden und so leicht hätte ich es niemals eingeschätzt  wie man sich täuschen kann  immoment gefallen mir youngtimer immer mehr *g*
> 
> ride on anti



he....gut geschätzt...schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Klein/Klein1997.pdf

Seite 20...Gewicht: 11,0 kg wie abgebildet. Und da es sich bei Carstens Bike um nahezu Katalogausstattung handeln dürfte (ohne dass ich es jetzt im Details durchgeschaut habe), könnte das locker hinkommen. Paar Twister Supersonic montiert und wir sind bei 10,5 kg...

Da dürften sich andere Fullys aus 1997 schwer tun - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - das zu erreichen...


----------



## salzbrezel (23. Juni 2010)

Mein mittlerweile verkauftes GT STS 1000DS BJ 1998


----------



## shanesimons (24. Juni 2010)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Mein mittlerweile verkauftes GT STS 1000DS BJ 1998



Ach so ein STS ist schon schick, aber die Gabel war wohl etwas zu lang/hoch, was?


----------



## salzbrezel (24. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich nicht, es ist eine 120mm mit ETA.
Der Hinterbau liefert 125mm, von daher passend. Das Tretlager war von jeher schon sehr hoch, auch bei der original verbauten Judy XL:





Die Kettenstreben zeigen in ähnlichem Winkel nach oben.

Noch krasser ist es beim STS DH, das ja in vielen Details dem normalen STS gleicht (Hinterbau etc):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (24. Juni 2010)

Hm, naja die Judy XL hat ja "nur" 100mm, vielleicht deshalb. Gibt es irgendwo ne Empfehlung von GT bis wieviel mm Federweg da dran sollten?


----------



## Holgi (24. Juni 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Hm, naja die Judy XL hat ja "nur" 100mm, vielleicht deshalb. Gibt es irgendwo ne Empfehlung von GT bis wieviel mm Federweg da dran sollten?


 

naja, ich finde der Lenkwinkel wirkt vollkommen OK, also warum nicht.


----------



## salzbrezel (24. Juni 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Hm, naja die Judy XL hat ja "nur" 100mm, vielleicht deshalb. Gibt es irgendwo ne Empfehlung von GT bis wieviel mm Federweg da dran sollten?



An einem geometriegleichen Alumodell wurde damals eine Z1 mit 110mm verbaut. Von daher dürfte das dann passen... 






Mein Rad fuhr sich jedenfalls sehr gut mit der Marzocchi. Allerdings ist das Rad doch zu schade für den Alltagsgebrauch gewesen.


----------



## epic2006 (24. Juni 2010)

Ich finde die Sache schon stimmig, ist halt eher DH orientiert, wirkt aber für mich nicht unharmonisch. (Auch wenn ich die konstruktionsbedingt schräge Sattelstütze nicht mag)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Juni 2010)

2001er corratec irgendwas vom kumpel, mit ziemlich viel originalausstattung, wie es mir scheint. find ich garnich mal so schlecht.






aber besonders kuhl is er hier:


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

die flaschenhalter konstruktion finde ich... "merkwürdig" ^^


----------



## foenfrisur (24. Juni 2010)

bekotungsbegünstigte anbringung unter dem unterrohr! sehr edel...


----------



## AntiSoftie (24. Juni 2010)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> bekotungsbegünstigte anbringung unter dem unterrohr! sehr edel...



lol "bekotungsbegünstigt"


----------



## aggressor2 (24. Juni 2010)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> bekotungsbegünstigte anbringung unter dem unterrohr! sehr edel...



am sattelrohr sind die ösen ebenfalls bekotunsbegünstigt angebracht.
eben ne konsequente kosntruktion!


----------



## foenfrisur (24. Juni 2010)

übele sache. was hat man sich dabei wohl gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (24. Juni 2010)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> übele sache. was hat man sich dabei wohl gedacht?



na zu den flaschenhaltern bestimmt erstmal garnix


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Juni 2010)

Naja....besser so als gar keine Pulle am Rad...

...und wenn man erstmal so durch die Tretmine gerast ist, dass die Brocken an der Flasche hängen, dann hat man sie auch schon auf der Brille und drumrum hängen...bzw. auf dem Rücken...

Wenn ich an meine Fully-youngtimer denke, dann sind die Flaschen meistens in der Einflugschneise von allem, was im Weg liegt: VOTEC F7, KLEIN Mantra...

Beim Tomac-Fully sieht es auch so aus als könnte man unterm Unterrohr einen Halter festschrauben...


----------



## AntiSoftie (25. Juni 2010)

lol eine flaschenhalter diskussion hier xD


----------



## tiss79 (25. Juni 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Oh ja,hoffentlich bald!



So hier kommt wie versprochen das Element DH t.o.. Deins ist da schon etwas zeitgemäßer aufgebaut.





Meins kommt so in dem Aufbau seit Jahren noch zum Einsatz . Zwar nicht mehr so oft, wie Ende der ´90, Anfang ´00, aber es darf schon noch Trails schnuppern. So wie gestern. Da ist es mal wieder in freier Wildbahn gewesen. 





Soulbrother, deine Sammlung ist echt was Feines. Besonders das Pipeline (obwohl ich die Antriebsschwingen nie mochte und daher das Pipeline damals nicht so prickelnd fand) finde ich äusserst sexy. Das würde ich auch glatt so bei mir in Stall stellen.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## AntiSoftie (25. Juni 2010)

wieviel travel hat die gabel?


----------



## tiss79 (25. Juni 2010)

AntiSoftie schrieb:


> wieviel travel hat die gabel?



150 mm. Ist eine Jr. T, 2001 glaub ich.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## AntiSoftie (25. Juni 2010)

achso ok danke : )


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Juni 2010)

150mm scheint mir viel zu viel FW für das Bike.  Die Winkel und das hohe Tretlager, usw.  

Max. 130mm mit Einfach- anstatt Doppelbrücke hätten es sicher auch getan, oder?!

Trotzdem ein schönes Beispiel für einen Youngtimer, der gefahren wird und nicht nur ein Wohnzimmer-Styler ist. Dafür


----------



## tiss79 (26. Juni 2010)

Der Sprung von 130 auf 150 ist ja dann auch nicht mehr so gewaltig, dass man gleich viel zu viel sagen könnte. Ausserdem sollte man immer bedenken, dass mit einem mehr an absolutem Federweg auch (bei richtiger Abstimmung) wiederum auch mehr Negativfederweg ergibt und dadurch die Front im Betrieb runterkommt.
Ich hatte früher, ab '97 als ich das Bike gekauft hatte, eine Z1 mit 100mm drin. Das war schon ein anderen Fahrverhalten, aber im Vergleich dazu ist 150 nicht zu viel. Da Hinterbau, gibt ja laut RM 150mm frei, nach meiner Kinematik Betrachtung anno dazumal warens, glaub ich, 145mm oder 147mm. Das Rad hat allgemein einen sehr langen Radstand und das Tretlager ist auch geomeriebedingt relativ hoch.
Wobei ich den 130mm Vorschlag an sich gut finde und mir sowas auch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen hab. Würde sich für den jetzigen Einsatzbereich definitv besser machen. Aber das kommt noch hab grad erst ein, zwei Projekte hinter mich gebracht *g.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holgi (26. Juni 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> ...
> Wobei ich den 130mm Vorschlag an sich gut finde und mir sowas auch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen hab. Würde sich für den jetzigen Einsatzbereich definitv besser machen. Aber das kommt noch hab grad erst ein, zwei Projekte hinter mich gebracht *g.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Hi,

versuch die doch auf 130 zu traveln, oder eine alte Junior T, die gab es auch mit 130mm


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Juni 2010)

@tiss79
Sehr schöner oldschool -DH-Aufbau,so ist man halt damals noch DH gefahren ... geile Zeiten waren das,ich erinnere mich noch gut an das DH Rennen in Kirchzarten bei der WM ´95 als Regina noch für Rocky mit einem Element DH am Start war 

Allerdings habe ich ein "DH t.o." ,abgeleitet vom Element DH...









...mit gussets am Steuerrohr und der zusätzlichen Verstrebung an der Kettenstrebe auf der Scheibenbremsseite


Zu Federweg und Gabel:
Der DH t.o ist angegeben mit 5,5" also 139,7mm Federweg.Ich fahre ihn mit einer 140mm Gabel und muß sagen das fährt sich sehr harmonisch,mit 130mm wäre es aber sicher auch noch sehr angenehm.Nur mehr als 140mm hätten mir definitiv nicht getaugt.Ich hatte das zu Beginn mit der 36 Talas aus einem meiner anderen Bikes ausgetestet.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (27. Juni 2010)

@tiss79
Mach' doch vllt. z.B. 'ne Marzocchi Wedge mit 130mm rein. 

Zum Trailsurfen sicher ideal bzw. Fahrverhalten und das Styling wird bestimmt noch besser. Nur ein Vorschlag!

Mit Einfachbrückengabel gefällt's mir eben definitiv besser. Siehe Soulbrother's RM

@Soulbrother 
Hält der Disc-Adapter problemlos?! Ist das ein AZWOZ?! Was ist das für eine Titan-Dämpferfeder?! Und gehören die Schnellspannhebel bei Discs nicht besser auf die andere Seite, d.h. in Fahrtrichtung rechts?!

Ihr beide habt übrigens mit Orange  die Bike-Trendfarbe 2010


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (27. Juni 2010)

Das Element Dh TO wurden nur 100 Stück gebaut und das 1997. Federweg betrug hinten 143mm und vorne war Original eine Z1 Bomber mit nur 110mm Federweg verbaut.
Gruß


----------



## tiss79 (27. Juni 2010)

Tja und meins ist ein '97. '98 hatte es dann das Gusset. 1997 hatte die Z1 nur 100mm. War ja der erste Jahrgang. Ab 1998 hatte sie dann 110mm.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Juni 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @Soulbrother
> Hält der Disc-Adapter problemlos?! Ist das ein AZWOZ?! Was ist das für eine Titan-Dämpferfeder?! Und gehören die Schnellspannhebel bei Discs nicht besser auf die andere Seite, d.h. in Fahrtrichtung rechts?!



Der Adapter hält bisher problemlos,ja  ...ist eine Eigenproduktion,Bilder kannst du dir in meinem Fotoalbum anschauen: Neues "oldschool Projekt"

Die Feder ist von IBS.
Warum sollten die Hebel auf die andere Seite gehören? Mir persönlich sind da Schaltwerk und Schaltzug im Weg.

Neue,aktuelle Bilder vom Pipeline von heute mittag hab ich auch noch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (27. Juni 2010)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Tja und meins ist ein '97. '98 hatte es dann das Gusset. 1997 hatte die Z1 nur 100mm. War ja der erste Jahrgang. Ab 1998 hatte sie dann 110mm.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Matthias



Stimmt!


----------



## Protorix (27. Juni 2010)

pipeline ist sehr geil... leider gibt es glaub ich recht weniger 
(= geringe chance eines guenstig zu schießen....)


----------



## berlin-mtbler (28. Juni 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Warum sollten die Hebel auf die andere Seite gehören? Mir persönlich sind da Schaltwerk und Schaltzug im Weg.



Erst mal: Danke für die Infos! 

Die Hebel sollen - laut Bikemagazinen - auf der anderen Seite besser platziert sein, da sie dort nicht der Hitzeentwicklung der Bremsscheiben  bei z.B. längeren Abfahrten (wie u.a. in alpinem Gelände, beim Alpencross etc.) ausgesetzt sind. Manche bringen da wohl bergab die Scheiben zum Glühen wie im Autorennsport 

Ob's stimmt???


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Juni 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> - laut Bikemagazinen -



Naja,dann....!!!


----------



## foenfrisur (28. Juni 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Erst mal: Danke für die Infos!
> 
> Die Hebel sollen - laut Bikemagazinen - auf der anderen Seite besser platziert sein, da sie dort nicht der Hitzeentwicklung der Bremsscheiben  bei z.B. längeren Abfahrten (wie u.a. in alpinem Gelände, beim Alpencross etc.) ausgesetzt sind. Manche bringen da wohl bergab die Scheiben zum Glühen wie im Autorennsport
> 
> Ob's stimmt???



wenn man vernünftige spanner hat, ist es dem hebel herzlich egal auf welcher seite er montiert ist.


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juni 2010)

Leute, das ist eine Galerie. 

Anmerkungen zu den gezeigten Bikes sind ja durchaus willkommen, aber in der Hauptsache hat Galerie etwas mit Bildern zu tun. 

Persönliche Differenzen bitte per PN, wenn überhaupt nötig, austauschen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Jogi (5. Juli 2010)

dann darf ich auch mal:
RCC05 aus 1999:


----------



## seuchenvogel (5. Juli 2010)

dann kommt meins jetzt auch mal in die youngtimer galerie....

Klein Palomino ( Bodega Black )

















und das vom springteufel....

Klein Pinacle


----------



## pago79 (5. Juli 2010)

Plastik-Fantastik.....





Nicht meins, gehört meinem Ex-Chef, der es verkaufen wollte.
Nach dem putzen einstellen und probierfahren hat er sichs dann doch wieder anders überlegt...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## divergent! (5. Juli 2010)

rotwild und sts

sehr schöne teile.

bei dem klein frag ich mich nach wie vor wie sich diese riesen schwinge fährt beim federn.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (5. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> rotwild und sts
> 
> sehr schöne teile.
> 
> bei dem klein frag ich mich nach wie vor wie sich diese riesen schwinge fährt beim federn.......



genau die beiden find ich opisch schlimm und das palomino optisch top.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Juli 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> genau die beiden find ich opisch schlimm und das palomino optisch top.



Bei mir ist es umgekehrt! Das GT is Top!


----------



## DefektesKind (5. Juli 2010)

Die Laufräder in dem STS gehen ja mal überhaupt nicht.







Ansonsten 10 Punkte

PS: Bitte nur schwarze Spacer verwenden.


----------



## seuchenvogel (6. Juli 2010)

das gt find ich interessant....   schaut auf jeden fall gut aus... villeicht nen bisschen zu kompakt.... 
das rocky gefällt mir sehr gut.... 




> bei dem klein frag ich mich nach wie vor wie sich diese riesen schwinge fährt beim federn......



Riesen Schwinge??.. geht so... 100mm federweg.. ist nicht die welt, aber für meine bedürfnisse genug...

das palomino fährt sich auf jedenfall TOP... kann ich nur empfehlen... federt im wiegetritt überhaupt nicht... 


hier nen kleines filmchen... dort kann man die schwinge beim arbeiten sehen....

http://www.maverickbike.com/cms_images/file_187.mov


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Juli 2010)




----------



## Beaver (9. Juli 2010)

Schick das Bike. So mag ichs. Ohne Federelemente und so... . Sehr cool.

Aber wies immer ist, die Kleinigkeiten. Dreh doch den Vorderreifen mal um und mach den Schnellspanner auch auf links. 

Aber sehr schönes Rad!!!


----------



## DeepStar23 (9. Juli 2010)

schwarz kann ich auch.. Allerdings mit ner Federgabel..


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Juli 2010)

Ist das genial!!! ohne das drüber abwerten zu wollen, das ist auch super

aber hier: Meine liebsten Laufräder, meine Liebsten Reifen usw. verbaut. Toll...sogar die Griffe hab ich auch - weshalb ich der Meinung bin, die passen nicht so ganz an die Karre. 3 Paar für 5,98 in der Bucht oder?....Aber weiß musste ich auch haben damals...

und btw. schwarzes Bike mit dunklem Hintergrund mit weißer Schrift richtig belichtet!!! RESPEKT!!! Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das die Kamera das alleine gemacht hat (naja...der Schriftzug überstrahlt etwas, aber dennoch TOLLE BILDER, TOLLE KISTE


----------



## divergent! (10. Juli 2010)

das sagst du ja nur weil du verzweifelt nen spengle lrs suchst

aber mal ne frage zu der kurbel...hatte die xtr original so nen dunklen stern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (10. Juli 2010)

Das ist der 5-Arm Spyder, sonst gibt es ja noch den 4 Arm Spyder der ein Teil mit dem großen Kettenblatt ist.


----------



## Deleted61137 (10. Juli 2010)




----------



## divergent! (10. Juli 2010)

fesch


----------



## DeepStar23 (10. Juli 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ist das genial!!! ohne das drüber abwerten zu wollen, das ist auch super
> 
> aber hier: Meine liebsten Laufräder, meine Liebsten Reifen usw. verbaut. Toll...sogar die Griffe hab ich auch - weshalb ich der Meinung bin, die passen nicht so ganz an die Karre. 3 Paar für 5,98 in der Bucht oder?....Aber weiß musste ich auch haben damals...
> 
> und btw. schwarzes Bike mit dunklem Hintergrund mit weißer Schrift richtig belichtet!!! RESPEKT!!! Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das die Kamera das alleine gemacht hat (naja...der Schriftzug überstrahlt etwas, aber dennoch TOLLE BILDER, TOLLE KISTE



Danke,danke.. 

Die Griffe hat CNC noch rumliegen.. Ham auch etwas mehr da gekostet.. 
Das Foto habe ich nur mit iPhoto verbessert. Den Rest hat die Cam besorgt.. Ist aber keine besondere.. War auch ein bissel Glück dabei.. 

Der Spider ist von der 8-fach Kurbel. Hab allerdings RaceFace 9fach Blätter mit DuraAce Kette & Kassette montiert. 
Bei der 9fach wurde dann mittleres & kleines Blatt ans große Blatt geschraubt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Juli 2010)

@GT-Musa: Jetzt holen sie aber alle ihre "breiten-Speichen-Felgen-Räder" raus...sehr sehr schön....wie gut, dass es die Youngtimerecke gibt, da darf man sowas zeigen...;-)


@divergent!: ....und das sag ich jetzt nicht, weil ich auch einen Spinergy LRS suche....und pssst: so verzweifelt ist die Suche gar nicht, ich hab ja schon paar davon ;-)


----------



## divergent! (11. Juli 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...und pssst: so verzweifelt ist die Suche gar nicht, ich hab ja schon paar davon ;-)





du bist so grausam zu mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> du bist so grausam zu mir



Ach was....kommt Zeit, kommt RaD!!! haha...Spengle-Rad!...


----------



## DH-BikerTS (16. Juli 2010)

So dann will ich auch mal, zeig Euch hier mal mein Dynamics Weapon das ich gerade am rebuilden bin. Hat mich schon einiges an Zeit, Geld und nerven gekostet aber ich liebe dieses Bike einfach. Vermutlich wird es aufgrund Mangels an Teilen wohl nie ganz fertig werden. Aber egal


----------



## Holgi (16. Juli 2010)

Moin,

uriges Teil, ist der Dämpfer zu lang ? der Lenkwinkel sieht sehr steil aus.


----------



## DH-BikerTS (16. Juli 2010)

nee, das gegenteil is der fall. der is zu kurz..finde aber kein längeren luftdämpfer aus der zeit. der coildämpfer in 222 liegt inner garage. wollte halt aufs gewicht schauen, 17,4 kg is denke ich mal ned schlecht


----------



## gretfred (17. Juli 2010)

im anhang ein bild von meinem amp b4,
einige teile müssen wohl nochmal was feinerem weichen,
werd bei zeiten mal ein besseres bild hochladen


----------



## divergent! (17. Juli 2010)

naja hauptsächlich muss die gabe da weg. die passt optisch nicht zum amp.

hast du hinten etwa auch diese motorradspiegelhalterung für die bremsen genommen?


----------



## höhenangst (17. Juli 2010)

gestern fertig geworden


----------



## epic2006 (17. Juli 2010)

Das sieht wirklich mal gut aus! Die nächste Tour sollten wir dann wohl mit Hardtail fahren.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## höhenangst (17. Juli 2010)

gern doch  

Gruss Thomas


----------



## gretfred (18. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> naja hauptsächlich muss die gabe da weg. die passt optisch nicht zum amp.
> 
> hast du hinten etwa auch diese motorradspiegelhalterung für die bremsen genommen?



nene die gabel bleibt, mal ne noleen gefahren?
für die bremsen cnc blinkerhalterung und rockt!
bei der gelegenheit kann ich noch ein bild von meinem animal
hochladen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. Juli 2010)

daß die noleen ne feine gabel ist weiß ich...verfolge mal mein aufbauthema hier bei den jugendlichen dann wirs6t du bald fündig. aber an nem amp rahmen gehört ne amp gabel.

leichter rahmen-leichte gabel


----------



## gretfred (18. Juli 2010)

gewichtsmäßig tut sich da nicht viel,sieht auch in echt nicht so übel aus wie auf dem foto und macht mir nen stabileren eindruck, aber ich hab ja noch den benz mal schauen was da reinkommt


----------



## Playmo-Bill (18. Juli 2010)

Ein Kettler Adventure XR


----------



## DocChill (19. Juli 2010)

@höhenangst

...ich sag' nur "TOMAC-TREFFEN"


----------



## shanesimons (19. Juli 2010)

Playmo-Bill schrieb:


> Ein Kettler Adventure XR



Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Erst Wertermittlung dann Galerie?


----------



## Playmo-Bill (19. Juli 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Erst Wertermittlung dann Galerie?


 
Es hat mich ja nur mal interessiert was es wert ist.

Ich dachte halt, dass die Galerie dafür da ist um Bilder von Youngtimern zu zeigen. Welchen Zweck hat denn sonst eine Galerie?


----------



## shanesimons (19. Juli 2010)

Das ist kein Youngtimer, das ist einfach nur ein Fahrrad!
Vergleich mal die die Bikes auf den Bildern der ersten Seiten mit deinem.
Das Kettler ist weder besonders auffällig noch liebevoll aufgebaut oder in bemerkenswert orginalen Zustand. Dann noch ein 08/15 Bike mit Mittelklasseausstattung und noch nicht mal toll in Szene gesetzt. Wie schon so oft nichts für ne Galerie bzw diese Galerie.
Die Diskussion hatten wir vor ein paar Seiten schon einmal, Bilder posten um des postens Willen....
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## DH-BikerTS (19. Juli 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Das ist kein Youngtimer, das ist einfach nur ein Fahrrad!
> Vergleich mal die die Bikes auf den Bildern der ersten Seiten mit deinem.
> Das Kettler ist weder besonders auffällig noch liebevoll aufgebaut oder in bemerkenswert orginalen Zustand. Dann noch ein 08/15 Bike mit Mittelklasseausstattung und noch nicht mal toll in Szene gesetzt. Wie schon so oft nichts für ne Galerie bzw diese Galerie.
> Die Diskussion hatten wir vor ein paar Seiten schon einmal, Bilder posten um des postens Willen....
> Nichts für ungut.




Geb ich Dir recht. Das is en Schrotthaufen. Wir werfen die bei uns in der Arbeit weg oder verchecken se fürn 40er


----------



## epic2006 (19. Juli 2010)

So, jetzt sollten mal wieder Bilder gezeigt werden.

Die Diskussion, was ein Youngtimer ist, gibt es schon irgendwo, ich habe aber keine Lust jetzt den Link hier einzustellen. Das es schöne und weniger schöne Bikes gibt sollte jedem bewußt sein und Geschmäcke sind ja zum Glück verschieden. 

Diese Galerie soll ja auch dazu beitragen, etwas Niveau zu zeigen, man schaue sich nur mal Seite 1 an, da gibt es genug Beispiele. Das sei jetzt mal so dahingestellt.

Massenware ist nunmal gerade ab Mitte der Neunziger zu finden, ob das nun unbedingt präsentiert werden muss, sollte jeder für sich wissen. Zu dem Post über meinem sag ich jetzt mal nix, weil ich einen schönen Tag hatte.

@ Doc Chill: schönes Tomac, hast Du mal eine Komplettaufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devilbug (20. Juli 2010)

Tja  hier mal meins:  Sintesi Bazooka 2001 ltd.
so hab ich es 2006 aus der Schweiz geholt




und so siehts jetzt aus




Ich war letzte Woche mall wieder im Bikepark und es macht so n Spass in diese Fragenden Ratlosen Gesichter zu blicken.  "Was issn das für ne Marke?"


----------



## devilbug (20. Juli 2010)

und weils so schön war hier mein 2. Sahnestück aus 2001
Devil Bug DS air


----------



## DH-BikerTS (20. Juli 2010)

devilbug schrieb:


> Tja  hier mal meins:  Sintesi Bazooka 2001 ltd.
> so hab ich es 2006 aus der Schweiz geholt
> 
> 
> ...



cool. hast die shiver noch?


----------



## devilbug (20. Juli 2010)

nee leider nicht, hab sie irgendwann 2008 nach München verkauft ... hätte sie nun auch gern wieder ....  schnief!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. Juli 2010)

Das Sintesi gefällt mir im ersten Aufbau bis auf den Sattel besser. Echt geile Kiste


----------



## epic2006 (20. Juli 2010)

Das Sintesi ist echt eine krasse Kiste. Wie schon gesagt, der Originalaufbau ist irgendwie stimmiger...jetzt hast Du wohl eine Aufgabe: such Dir wieder so eine Gabel!! 

Aber auch so ein interessantes Bike, das man mir Sicherheit nicht an jeder Ecke sieht und es wird ja offensichtlich auch gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devilbug (20. Juli 2010)

Boxxer, Durolux, 888 alles schon probiert ... sieht auch nich toll aus. FOX 40 war noch nicht dran ... mal sehen (ich will nicht wieder 5kg am lenker haben)


----------



## divergent! (21. Juli 2010)

mir fällt grad jemand ein der mit großen feuchten augen an dem sintesi klebt....stimmts hr.maximdd


----------



## Deleted 18539 (21. Juli 2010)

Tach zusammen.
Hier mein Modell mit der Rahmen-Nr. 013


----------



## eddy 1 (21. Juli 2010)

toller rahmen

aber der rest


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Juli 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> toller rahmen
> 
> aber der rest



jep


----------



## maxim-DD (22. Juli 2010)

GEFORMTER ALU-TRAUM



> mir fällt grad jemand ein der mit großen feuchten augen an dem sintesi klebt....stimmts hr.maxim-dd


----------



## Deleted 18539 (22. Juli 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> toller rahmen
> 
> aber der rest



Joooo, ist ja alles schon geändert. Das Bild ist über 1 Jahr alt. Stell demnächst mal ein neues ein.


----------



## karthäuser (22. Juli 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> toller rahmen
> 
> aber der rest



Wieso ? Er hat Eastonteile verbaut die doch gut zum Rahmen passen, schöne CaneCreek V-Brakes und auch die Laufräder ( schätze mal neuere XT ) stehen dem Bike gut. 
O.k. die Kurbel und Schaltwerk ( schätze SRAM ) passen net ganz so gut. Aber insgesamt find ich es eigentlich schick.


----------



## eddy 1 (22. Juli 2010)

ja sehr schick
sieht aus wie ein drössiger von 2009 (mit manitou rahmen) 

ne das ist gruselig  (hat der rahmen nicht verdient)


----------



## Verschleissteil (22. Juli 2010)

Das Sintesi ist der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocChill (23. Juli 2010)

Zitat v. epic2006: ...schönes Tomac, hast Du mal eine Komplettaufnahme?

@epic2006:
Danke für die Blumen ! Anbei die gewünschten Fotos von meinem geliebten "00Buckshot" (No. 267):






















P.S. - Hier im Forum gibt's ja schon ein paar Tomac-Fan's! Wie wär's denn mal mit nem' Tomac/Manitou-Treffen? Wäre für mich eine gute Gelegenheit das gute Stück mal wieder "an die Luft" zu setzen .


----------



## Tommi74 (23. Juli 2010)

Hatte ich schon?






FX1 Rahmen (der Mangofarbene Vorgänger wurde auf Garantie getauscht), daher komplette XT vom Vorjahr, und - kaum sichtbar - XT 4-Kolbenbremsen.

Nur der Swinger X3-Dämpfer ist neumodisch, dafür aber 1000% Fortschritt zum Scott AC3 Affenschaukel-"Dämpfer"

bei Nichtgefallen poste ich nächste Woche mal was feines


----------



## divergent! (23. Juli 2010)

die gabel gefällt...und du darfst gerne was feines zeigen


----------



## Holgi (24. Juli 2010)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, seehr schön  den Rahmen hatte ich auch, aber in Weiss/Schwarz, ich liebe das Flammendekor.
 Der Grüne war mein Traum (als Kawafahrer  ), leider ist mir damals keiner mehr über den Weg gelaufen


----------



## Hellspawn (25. Juli 2010)

achja, das gute Octane. Die Schwinge ist noch nicht gebrochen?
Mein FX-3 mit gebrochener hängt seit ein paar Jahren an der Wand.


----------



## Sardes (25. Juli 2010)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon?



ja, du hattest schon...  
schau mal auf seite 14... um ganz genau zu sein, post nummer 329!


----------



## meisterLars (26. Juli 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal...

Mein 93er Scott Team Racing (Yougtimer oder schon Retro?), vom Originalbike übrig geblieben sind nur noch Rahmen, Sattelstütze, Umwerfer, Kurbelgarnitur und Innenlager, der Rest...

...seht selbst...






























Kampfspuren...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. Juli 2010)

das ist wahrscheinlich sogar alt genug für Classic...aber mit den Infernos brauchst Du Dich dort nicht sehen lassen

Obwohl ich noch jemanden kenne (außer Dir und mir), der mit freuchten Augen vorm Bildschirm sitzt und das schwarze Inferno Rad anschmachtet...

aber was sind das für hässliche Beulen?? Schade

Und die neon Magura passt gut zur Farbe. Ich wollte meinem blauen bike-tech auch noch was Gelbes anbauen...passt!...dann werde ich wohl auch auf gelbe Bremsen umrüsten!!! gelbe Züge hatte ich ja in Voraussicht schon eingeplant und ein gelbes Inferno auch schonmal montiert gehabt...


----------



## divergent! (26. Juli 2010)

irgendwie seh ich nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holgi (26. Juli 2010)

Moin,

mir gefällts, nur die Kabelbinder würde ich noch gegen blaue oder die Magura Leitungsbefestigungen tauschen. 

Beulen oder Kratzer erzählen Geschichten von Erlebtem


----------



## Splatter666 (26. Juli 2010)

Diese Art eines Syncros-Vorbaus war mir bis jetzt unbekannt 

Aber ansonsten sehr funktional aufgebaut....

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. Juli 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Diese Art eines Syncros-Vorbaus war mir bis jetzt unbekannt
> 
> 
> Ciao, Splat



...es gibt immer mal wieder Sachen, die man noch nicht kannte

für den Rahmen war ja auch noch ein Syncros Aufkleber übrig...warum nicht an die Sattelstütze gepappt?


----------



## meisterLars (26. Juli 2010)

Jaja... der Vorbau...
Ist leider nur ein per Aufkleber upgegradeter GT FlipFlop...

Not macht eben erfinderisch.


Zum Thema Infernos: Das sind noch Vorserien-Infernos. Ich hatte damals nen sehr guten Draht zu Mr. Inferno himself. So bin ich 1992 mal ein Rennen im Juniorenbereich mit seinem Bike mit Scheibenbremsen gefahren... Lang ists her...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. Juli 2010)

scheint so als wäre der gute Draht zu Mr. Inferno himself nicht mehr vorhanden...sonst hätte man ihn mal fragen können, wie es sein kann, dass beim Aufpumpen ein Stück Felge wegfliegt....das ist der Grund, warum ich das passende Vorderrad zu meiner schwarzen Felge suche...
guggst du hier:

die Farbe scheint die gleiche zu sein....


----------



## Tommi74 (27. Juli 2010)

Sardes schrieb:


> ja, du hattest schon...
> schau mal auf seite 14... um ganz genau zu sein, post nummer 329!



Alzheimer lässt grüßen ;-)

Na, dann werde ich diese Woche mal eine kleine Fotostory machen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Myxin (28. Juli 2010)

Es bedarf noch einiger Änderungen und Detailüberarbeitungen (z.B. Stütze und Reifen), solange poste ich es hier. Anderswo gibts eh nur Haue


----------



## divergent! (28. Juli 2010)

irgendwann mal wenn ich groß bin......

sehr schönes klein


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. Juli 2010)

Is auch nen Youngtimer.. Und da hier ständig Inferno´s auftauchen,muss ich ja auch mal... 

Mein StadtAlsterwanderwegZurArbeit-Rad..


----------



## divergent! (28. Juli 2010)

dein sattel steht aber sehr komisch


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. Juli 2010)

Das HR steht höher..  Der Sattel is eigentlich grade.. 
War ein Handy-Schnappschuss bei meinem Kollegen vor der Tür.. 
Nen Stadtrad muss man ja nicht in Pose knipsen..


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. Juli 2010)

Das dachte ich auch als erstes bzgl der Sattelstellung: Rutschbahn???

Aber scheint wirklich am Blickwinkel zu liegen...

ansonsten: Hat was!!! Infernos sowieso und dann diverses Rosa (Griffe), Orange (Pedale) sowie reichlich Rottöne!! sehr individuell, aber mir gefällts!!! ...zur Auflockerung noch paar blaue Züge Das ist das Feine, dass man das bei den Youngtimern alles darf!!!

wenn ich das sehe, tuts mir irgendwie leid, dass ich meine roten umlackiert habe...

@Myxin: Das ist doch aber das KLEIN, das in der Kleinen Galerie auch schon war oder? allerdings noch mit Spinergy 6-Speichen....und ich hab da auch nicht gehauen, sondern nur gelobt!!!...aber ich bin ja auch ein Sonderfall - die KLEIN-Gemeinde würde wohl eher sagen Pflegefall - was die "dicke Speichen Laufräder" angeht...

...und außerdem hats ne Starrgabel....seufz....


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. Juli 2010)

Ziel war möglichst bunt und Resteverwertung..
hatte noch nen roten Riser dran,aber wollte mal den Fleegle-Bar testen.. 
Die Griffe sind vom draussen stehen etwas ausgeblichen..
Ist aber auch nen Schönwetterrad.. 
Hab noch eins mit Licht & Schutzblechen..


----------



## epic2006 (28. Juli 2010)

Hier gibts keine Haue...meistens.

Zwei schöne Räder unter den Aspekten unter denen sie aufgebaut wurden. 

Mir persönlich gefallen bei beiden die Reifen nicht. Rutsching Ralf ist für mich ein Straßenreifen und da gibt es schönere, beim Stevens kommen mir die Racekings optisch zu dick vor. Mit nem 1,25er Reifen sähe es wesentlich sportlicher aus, dann noch richtig rote Griffe und das Bike ist ein perfektes Altagsrad, saucoole Resteverwertung. Meine persönliche Meinung.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Verschleissteil (29. Juli 2010)

1,25er Reifen?


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte schon die schmalen Kojak's drauf, aber mein täglicher Weg zu Arbeit ist nicht nur Straße.. Und nachdem ich schon die Federgabel wieder ausgebaut habe, wollte ich noch wenigstens etwas Dämpfung.. 
Hab grade noch nen Pantani-Flite gefunden.. Der kommt noch drauf.. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (29. Juli 2010)

wieviel fett habt ihr in euren inferno´s?

die vorletzte runde mit der dresdener gemeinde, bin ich mit dem hier



gefahren.

mir ging das knattern nach ner weile auf den s..k, und da ist noch etwas fett drin, entweder ich fahr nicht mehr damit oder werde mal wieder ne packung einwerfen.

welches fett nemmt ihr?

de ronny


----------



## Emil_Strauss (29. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal mein neues, altes. Ich stelle es ins Youngtimer Forum, da es nur ein Kokopelli ist...







[/URL][/IMG]

Grüße Tim


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Juli 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Meine Inferno´s hören sich an wie Shimano-Freiläufe.. da muss ich noch mal bei..
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Emil_Strauss (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
kurze Zwischenfrage: 
Galerie oder Hügi Stirnradverzahnungsthread?
Ist doch alles OT und sollte mal verschoben werden. Ich möchte hier eigentlich Bilder sehen.....

Tim


----------



## Splatter666 (30. Juli 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier eigentlich Bilder sehen.....
> 
> Tim



Ja, dann mach mal 

Ich mach auch mal mit; leider nur ein abfotografiertes Papierfoto, da ich das Rad net mehr hab, das Einzige, was mit geblieben ist sind Barends und Pedale  
96er Gleiss...





Ciao, Splat


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Juli 2010)

ein güldener H2O?? lecker...aber der Rest ist auch sehr fein


----------



## Emil_Strauss (30. Juli 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Ja, dann mach mal



Okay, weiter gehts.

Kurzer Ausflug...






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]





.....

Grüße


----------



## epic2006 (30. Juli 2010)

Emil_Strauss schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> kurze Zwischenfrage:
> Galerie oder Hügi Stirnradverzahnungsthread?
> Ist doch alles OT und sollte mal verschoben werden. Ich möchte hier eigentlich Bilder sehen.....
> ...



hier gibt es jetzt Platz dafür. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=475744


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Juli 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Ja, dann mach mal
> 
> Ich mach auch mal mit; leider nur ein abfotografiertes Papierfoto, da ich das Rad net mehr hab, das Einzige, was mit geblieben ist sind Barends und Pedale
> 96er Gleiss...
> ...



tioga kurbel? sweeet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-Martin (1. August 2010)

Youngtimer oder Classic?? Die Anbauteile sind alle so Baujahr 94.Baujahr des Rahmen? Keine Ahnung, ich denke aber auch so die Drehe. Den Gleiss Rahmen gab es so nie zu kaufen (mit den Rohrdurchmessern), ist also ein Einzelstück und das noch in einem sehr guten Zustand. Das Beste ist aber das es seit letzter Woche in meinem Keller steht... (nun ist aber ein Ringle H2O und die TiStix in schwarz verbaut)














Martin


----------



## epic2006 (1. August 2010)

Krasses Teil! Das gefällt, da kommt mal Farbe ins Spiel! 

Sind die Castings der Bremshebel in Rahmenfarbe? Der Kontrast zu den Tomacs kommt richtig gut und dann noch mit Suntour, gefällt.

Im Gesamten find ich den Aufbau ganz schön lang, mir taugt kurz und mehr Überhöhung immer besser, dass liegt aber wohl am Körperbau.

Schönes Bike, viel Spaß damit,

Gruß, Gerrit

... auf den zweiten Blck erst aufgefallen: ein schwarzer Steuersatz wär noch dass i-Tüpfelchen.


----------



## foenfrisur (2. August 2010)

das teil ist echt ein knaller...
was sind das für reifen?


----------



## divergent! (2. August 2010)

das ist aber mal echt nett. sehr hübsches gefährt


----------



## Mini-Martin (2. August 2010)

Moin.

"Krasses Teil" war auch mein erster Gedanke als ich das Rad zum ersten Mal gesehen habe. Ich habe das Rad nur sauber gemacht und ne neue Kurbel verbaut, ansonsten stand es schon seit Jahren so im Schuppen, musste also nur "geweckt" werden. Der Vorbau ist sicher relativ lang, aber eben auch ein Gleiss und wurde damals wohl auf den Vorbesitzer angepaßt. Der muss einfach bleiben! (ich komme damit auch recht gut klar)
Die Castings der Bremshebel sind die normalen "Raceline", die Farbe paßt nicht 100%ig zum Rahmen, geht aber in Ordnung. Schwarzer Steuersatz ist aber auf jeden Fall noch ne Option, mal sehen welcher...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Splatter666 (2. August 2010)

Fett 

Da hat der Carsten wohl einfach eine seiner Gabeln an die falsche Seite des Bikes gepappt 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isar2 (2. August 2010)

Hallo, Wie schwer ist denn das Bike? 

MfG, Isar2


----------



## Holgi (2. August 2010)

echt toll, die Bremskörper fände ich in schwarz oder Raceline evtl. schöner, aber auf jeden Fall eine krasse Farbe


----------



## Stadtkind (2. August 2010)

Arg, weisst du was das für eine Stahlsorte ist? Was italienisches? Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.

 Mollig und schön


----------



## Fifumo (2. August 2010)

Sieht richtig gut aus, nur sitzen wollte ich nicht darauf.
....Habe noch eine race line in der Farbe Deiner Bremshebelcastings, und nutze diese mit Hebeln in der Farbe Deiner Bremse. Wenn Du Lust hast auf einen Tausch...........
Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## seuchenvogel (2. August 2010)

Tolles Rad..... 
gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut...... 
nur schade das die züge nicht im rahmen verlegt sind... 

villeicht hab ichs überlesen.. aber wie schwehr ist das bike ??


----------



## Mini-Martin (3. August 2010)

Hätte ich nicht gedacht das das Rad soviel zuspruch hier bekommt, ist ja schon etwas "laut".
Habe gestern ne Mail von Karsten Gleiss bekommen, der Rahmen wurde im November 1996 hergestellt. Zum Material kann ich leider nicht viel sagen außer das es eben Stahl ist. Eine Angabe zum Rohrsatz finde ich nirgends nur eben zum Schweißverfahren. Auf dem Aufkleber steht "SelecTIG" (WIG Schweißen) "Tandem 075 06 08 1250" Wirklich ein sehr schön gefertigter Rahmen und von den Schweißnähten mal ein Kontrast zu meinem Nicolai. 
Gewicht? Keine Ahnung. Wenn ich mit dem Gefährt mal im Bikeshop bin hänge ich es mal an die Waage. Ich denke jedoch so gute 13 Kilo.

Martin
(kommt wohl noch ein schwarzer Chris King Steuersatz rein)


----------



## Splatter666 (3. August 2010)

Moin!



> Tandem 075 06 08 1250


Damit hätte sich auch die Frage nach den dickenRohren geklärt... 






Ciao, Splat


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. August 2010)

@mini-martin
Find's klasse das Gleiss.  Hätte aber 'ne schwarze Kurbel paasender gefunden.

Neonfarbene Rahmen und Teile finde ich z.Zt.  zum Verlieben.


----------



## tofu1000 (5. August 2010)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Martin



Ein wirklich schickes Gleiss! Schwarze Kurbel und schwarzen Steuersatz fänd ich prima! 



foenfrisur schrieb:


> das teil ist echt ein knaller...
> was sind das für reifen?



Sehen aus wie Continental Competition Pro 1.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (9. August 2010)

so nu will ich hier auch mal mitspielen 

erst mal die M1 Safari Edition 







dicht gefolgt von Black-Fröschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verschleissteil (9. August 2010)

@ Gleiss:
sehr schickes Teil. Die Marke kannte ich noch gar nicht. Zu den orangenen Bremskolben hätte ich aber orangene Hebel benutzt, die wirds ja auch geben. Ich weiss, ich klinge schon wie der letzte Geldsch**er, aber ich würde Dir dafür die gelben für einen fairen Preis abkaufen *lechz*


----------



## maxim-DD (11. August 2010)

@DH-Schlumpf - verbaust gerne selten gesehene gabeln  sonst sieht man ja nur FOX , Marzocchi & Rock Shox.

bin schon sehr gespannt auch die MX6 von dir, in der hoffnung das ich nächstes jahr mit meinem projekt fertig werde, nur noch gus-sets dranschweissen und zum lackierer.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (11. August 2010)

voll erwischt *grins* nee mal im ernst die standart hat jeder gabeln gefallen mir nicht.
in der zwischenzeit bereu ich auch so manchen verkauf (bergmann beast, 3g x-file, noleen chubby, usw.) . blöderweise ist der stauraum in ner 2 zimmerwohnung doch begrenzt wenn da neben dh und dirt bikes noch 3 "projekte" in allen altersklassen und das komplette teilelager untergebracht sind ;-)

die gabel sollte spätestens morgen mittag bei dir sein


----------



## Tommi74 (11. August 2010)

MX-6 hab ich auch gerade aufgemöbelt.

Ich gklaub es wird Zeit das Rad wo sie dran ist auch mal hier ein zu stellen....


----------



## maxim-DD (11. August 2010)

noleen chubby find ich müll, klappert schnell und ersatzteile sind auch recht rar.
3G Urtho habsch hier auch noch zur reperatur stehen, klappert auch scho.
bergman beast 

ne RST alfalfa und sigma sind auch net zu verachten.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (12. August 2010)

die sigma ist auch noch im bestand ;-) allerdings gerade im HCB von nem kumpel.
die chubby war meine erste doppelbrücke - davor hat ich noch ne mozo pro.
eigentlich bin ich ganz froh drum dass die nummer mit den elastomergabeln vom tisch is, die sind im winter immer so schön eingeforen  und ham sich nal kurz auf n zehntel reduziert.


----------



## Hoäst__ (12. August 2010)

Hier mal meine Beiden.

Das Univega ist von 1996, und ist noch im wiederaufbau.





Das Dynamics ist mein Alltagsrad und ist noch ein "echtes" Dynamics von damals. nur die Parts passen hier nicht ganz.


----------



## divergent! (12. August 2010)

das univega hat nen sehr schicken lack


----------



## kaot (12. August 2010)

die gabel vom univega hätte ich gerne wieder in meinem klein (naja eher trek)
leider hat sich ein tauchrohr so fest gefressen, das sie schrott ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (13. August 2010)

Das GLEISS ist echt schick!


----------



## Carioca34 (14. August 2010)

altes Modell - neue Teile.... 













Happy Trails


----------



## divergent! (14. August 2010)

sehr schöner diamantenrücken


----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> sehr schöner diamantenrücken



zustimmung & 

Auch wenn es heißen müßte: altes Modell - neueRE Teile, oder?


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (14. August 2010)

Hey Micha,
mir würde ein gelbes Sunn mit den Teilen besser gefallen  ...überlegs dir nochmal !

Der Vorbau wäre in schwarzglänzend für mich auch schöner 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Carioca34 (14. August 2010)

Hi Marco, in gelb wirkt das glaub ich nicht. Weiß ist schon schick, finde ich.... 

Gruß micha





ist ein wenig schmuddelig...


Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2010)

Na, da hat er ja zwei richtig schicke dinger rausgehauen!


----------



## Dr.Bontrager (14. August 2010)

Najut Micha,
sieht ja anständig aus 

Gruß
Marco


----------



## SFG (16. August 2010)

Rocky Mountain Element Race von 1998, -gerade in leicht abgespeckter Version (10,3Kg) wiederbelebt...
(... nur die Gabel und die Bremsen müssen farblich noch angepasst werden....)


----------



## mistermoo (16. August 2010)

ein traum und gerade blau ist ja wieder im kommen


----------



## shanesimons (17. August 2010)

Ja aber bitte original Decals!!!!! Was ist mit dem Schaltwerk passiert, was war denn das mal ursprünglich?


----------



## Toxic_Lab (17. August 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Schaltwerk passiert, was war denn das mal ursprünglich?



Schaut nach frühem Leichtbau-Fetischismus aus. So was hab ich vor gut 20 Jahren mal gesehen. Da hat einer ein MTB zum Renner umbauen wollen und hat sämtliche Bauteile mit einem Bohrer versucht zu erleichtern. Dass der Bohrer des öfteren mal verlaufen ist, war da ja unerheblich


----------



## SFG (17. August 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Ja aber bitte original Decals!!!!! Was ist mit dem Schaltwerk passiert, was war denn das mal ursprünglich?


 
Hallo, original Decals gibt es nicht mehr. Aber im Vergleich zu den Originalen (siehe ´98 Katalog) sind die nachgefertigten ganz gut geworden.
Das Schaltwerk ist ein 105er (10 fach mit langem Käfig) und ich find´s gut -aber es muss ja auch nicht jedem gefallen 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Toxic_Lab (17. August 2010)

SFG schrieb:


> ... aber es muss ja auch nicht jedem gefallen


 
Wenns gut gemacht ist, ists ja in Ordnung. 
Der Honk hatte damals nur am Rand nur noch gefühlte 3mm Material von der Kante zum Loch. Und die Bohrungen waren übelst verlaufen


----------



## SFG (17. August 2010)

Toxic_Lab schrieb:


> Wenns gut gemacht ist, ists ja in Ordnung.
> Der Honk hatte damals nur am Rand nur noch gefühlte 3mm Material von der Kante zum Loch. Und die Bohrungen waren übelst verlaufen


 
Hallo, nö mit der Handbormaschine ge ich da nicht ran.
Ich hab das Teil soweit möglich zerlegt und auf der Fräße bearbeitet.
Jetzt wiegt es unter 200 Gramm und ist noch genau so Stabil wie vorher - ist jetzt halt ein Skelett-Schaltwerk 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Toxic_Lab (17. August 2010)

Nenn es doch Fachwerk-Bauweise... da weiss dann auch jeder, was gemeint ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (17. August 2010)

SFG schrieb:


> Hallo, original Decals gibt es nicht mehr. Aber im Vergleich zu den Originalen (siehe ´98 Katalog) sind die nachgefertigten ganz gut geworden.


naja...also die neuen sehen aus wie mit "comic sans ms" geschrieben und ausgedruckt...keine meisterleistung...


----------



## SFG (17. August 2010)

oldschooler schrieb:


> naja...also die neuen sehen aus wie mit "comic sans ms" geschrieben und ausgedruckt...keine meisterleistung...



Ich neige mein Haupt  in Ehrfurcht und verspreche, mir das nächste mal mehr Mühe zu geben

Demütigste Grüsse
Steffen

PS:kotz:


----------



## argh (17. August 2010)

Die Decals vom Rocky sind mal sowas von grottig- boah! Da vergeht einem echt alles. :kotz:


A propos Decals: hätteste die interne Suche hier im Forum bemüht, wärst Du eventuell auf diesen Thread gestoßen.

A propos Stoßen: 







A propos à propos:


----------



## quapla (17. August 2010)

Moin,

dann will ich auch mal:





Baujahr dürfte 1996 sein?
Bin etwas unsicher wegen der Farbe.

LG Carsten


----------



## aggressor2 (17. August 2010)

SFG schrieb:


> Hallo, nö mit der Handbormaschine ge ich da nicht ran.
> Ich hab das Teil soweit möglich zerlegt und auf der Fräße bearbeitet.
> Jetzt wiegt es unter 200 Gramm und ist noch genau so Stabil wie vorher - ist jetzt halt ein Skelett-Schaltwerk
> Gruß Steffen



naja...ob das wirklich noch so stabil is? ein ordentliches schaltwerk wiegt auch ohne löcher unter 200g. und die zeit die du dir so gespart hättest, um die löcher zu bohren, hättest nutzen können, um ne andere schriftart auszusuchen!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. August 2010)

Also das Rocky Element ist schon sehr sehr fein, aber wenn Du es doch so leicht haben willst, warum baust Du die Magura Klumpen dran? Ich fahre die selbst gerne, weil ich trotz gegenteiliger mehrfacher Behauptungen hier noch nie ne Canti-Bremse so gut eingestellt bekommen habe, dass sie gleichwertig verzögert....

Magura ca. 850gr. Cantis mit Hebeln ca 400-500gr....also wärst Du schonmal unter 10kg...und ohne Decals hättest Du noch 20gr gespart und optisch nochmal 100% gewonnen...sorry...so tolles Rad, aber die sehen aus wie hingek.... und hingesch....hat das schon jemand gesagt

@quapla: Musst Dich dran gewöhnen, dass hier immer gemeckert wird... also fang ich mal an: Warum popelst Du den Magura Aufkleber nicht ab, wenn Cantis montiert sind? Warum popelst Du nicht auch gleich den Rock Shox Kleber ab, wenn eine Starrgabel montiert ist? Da kommt der lila-Lack viel besser zur Geltung!!!....und die Teile im Einzelnen sehen sehr schön aus, aber der "klobige" Syncros und der ebenso klumpige Sattel in Verbindung mir diesen dünnen Reifen sehen etwas missplatziert aus....aber nur meine Meinung....


----------



## quapla (17. August 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> @quapla: Musst Dich dran gewöhnen, dass hier immer gemeckert wird... also fang ich mal an:....


 

Also Klein-Holgi,

die Kleber waren vom Vorbesitzer - und sind mittlerweile runter. Obwohl, ich hätte noch eine passende Indy-S ... und auch HS-33-RaceLine. Die tauchen demnext auf unter 4-sale!
Ausstattung ist derzeit 1-3 Nummern besser als beim Original.
Sattel war (original) Bontrager, ist jetzt ein Velo pronto SL-Z1.
Reifen sind Schwalbe Marathon Slick 1,35" - ich fahre zu 99,9% Strasse und unbefestigte (Feld) Wege. Mehr traue ich mich nicht "dank" Bandscheibenvorfall. Dies wirst du sicherlich verstehen.
BTW: das Trek 7000 war mit Starrgabel, daß 7000 SHX war mit Federgabel.

LG Carsten


----------



## divergent! (18. August 2010)

sehr amüsant hier...wie ein haufen waschweiber


----------



## argh (18. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> sehr amüsant hier...wie ein haufen waschweiber





... ich geh Wäsche aufhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (18. August 2010)

Ich find das Trek ganz ok. Der Aufbau scheint zweckorientiert, nur die Rahmengröße irritiert irgendwie, wird sich aber wohl kaum ändern lassen. 

Ich hab auf meinen Bikes die überwiegend auf der Straße genutzt werden auch Semislicks drauf, laufen einfach besser und die aktuellen Marathon Racer haben auch bei Nässe elendig guten Grip. Leider werden die nicht ohne den störenden Reflexstreifen angeboten (lässt sich aber runterfummeln).

So, nu wieder mehr Bilder und weniger Wasch und Weib bitte!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. August 2010)

Gibt doch auch breitere Semislicks  bis 2,3 und die sehen nicht nur besser an so einem Bike aus, sondern dämpfen auch besser. der Gewichtsunterschied ist mMn zu vernachlässigen; ist ja schließlich kein Rennrad.


----------



## quapla (18. August 2010)

Hanoi,

ist ja hier wie im Waschsalon ... 

Auf besonderen Wunsch ohne Aufkleber und ohne Originalsattel:






epic2006 schrieb:


> ... die Rahmengröße irritiert irgendwie...


Hm, die RH ist 53cm (Mitte-oben), meine Schrittlänge beträgt 90cm. Sollte so passen. Liegt vielleicht am Aufnahmewinkel. Hier mal von der anderen Seite:





Ein paar Details:



 

 




@epic2006: vom Pannenschutz der Marathon bin ich nicht überzeugt. Die preiswerten Kenda gibt es bei Rose ganz in schwarz. 
BTW: Kenda Kontender Competition laufen auf meinem Rennrad ohne Probleme.

@berlin-mtbler: wer ausser Schwalbe hat noch breite Semislicks bis 2,3?

LG Carsten


----------



## epic2006 (18. August 2010)

Mit Rahmenhöhe irritiert meinte ich, dass für mich große Rahmen immer irgendwie "komisch" ausschauen, bei ner 90er Schrittlänge wirds aber wohl kaum kleiner gehen.

Die Vogel-Reifen fahr ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren fast täglich auf dem SSP ohne einen Platten, kann aber auch Glück sein. Nur den Reflex-Streifen hab ich runtergezogen, dass musste.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. August 2010)

Hier nochmal eins zum Thema: Mit manchen Felgen sehen die Vogelreifen MIT Reflexstreifen besser aus. Gilt im übrigen meiner Meinung nach auch für das TREK....

Da mir leider nie nirgends jemand das Baujahr des Bike-tech Toyo mitteilen konnte, hau ichs jetzt einfach auch mal bei den Youngtimern rein. Und sämtliche Schaltung an dem Bike ist auf jeden Fall "Youngtimer"....Details im Album....


----------



## quapla (18. August 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Mit Rahmenhöhe irritiert meinte ich, dass für mich große Rahmen immer irgendwie "komisch" ausschauen, ...


Tja,

wie muss erst mein RR mit RH 63cm auf dich wirken:



Ja, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa - RR sind hier offtopic.


epic2006 schrieb:


> Die Vogel-Reifen fahr ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren fast täglich auf dem SSP ohne einen Platten, ....


Erster Platten mit sowas nach 100m (!); zweiter nach 300km. Kenda auf RR bisher > 1.200km pannenfrei. YEMV!

LG Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renito (18. August 2010)

Dann will ich mal hier (klick und klick hier) meinen "Drahtesel" vorstellen... 
...ich weiß, ich weiß. Das Rad ist keineswegs im Originalzustand (bitte verzeiht  ) aber ich dacht der Rahmen hat es mit seinen ca. 15 Jahren verdient.
Das Rad hab ich erst vor kurzem komplett neu aufgebaut. Warum?!...ich fahre damit täglich zur Arbeit, und nachdem die ganzen Komponenten sehr verschlissen waren, hat´s auch nicht mehr so richtig Spaß gemacht. Und seit dem ich dann auch noch ein Auto hatte, bin ich nur noch mit dem zur Arbeit.
Da hab ich mir gedacht...wenn ich mir das jetzt zu einer Rennmaschine aufbau, dann is das doch eine gute Motivation wieder mit dem Bike in die Arbeit zu heizen. und bevor ich teures Geld in einen neuen Alurahmen und Gabel steck...nehm ich lieber den alten (Stahlrahmen und noch top in Schuss) her. Joa...und jetzt nutz ich´s auch zum trainiren


----------



## divergent! (19. August 2010)

also der radsatz an klein-holgis rad hats mir angetan. irgendwann mal muss ich mir den organisieren.


----------



## epic2006 (19. August 2010)

Das Bike-Tech sollte so um 95/96 rum entstanden sein. Ich finds schick. 

@quapla: mit 28" Rädern sieht dass wieder anders aus und wie schon weiter oben gesagt, für lange Haxen kann man nichts, da muss dann ein großer Rahmen her.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. August 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Das Bike-Tech sollte so um 95/96 rum entstanden sein. Ich finds schick.



so spät??? dann wäre ich ja hier richtig...alle anderen, die Toyo heißen und die ich gesehen habe, haben die Zughalterungen seitlich...aber bei diesem blauen speziell war ich immer unsicher, weil die Zuganschläge auf dem Oberrohr sind....komisch...und vor gaaaanz kurzem hab ich aus dem Auto jemanden mit einem lila-Toyo an mir vorbeifahren sehen...das sah richtig grell aus, leider konnte ich ihn nicht anhalten....müsste wegen des schwarzen Hinterbaus aber zeitgleich gewesen sein....

@divergent! - also soo sehr hängt mein Herz nicht an dem Radsatz, aber ich kann den ruhigen Gewissens nicht mehr verkaufen. der "sehr gut erhaltene" LRS war komplett vergammelt, als ich ihn abgeholt habe (und ist es natürlich immer noch) Bremsflanken hab ich mit so Furchen noch nie gesehen - sieht fast aus wie verbeult oder punktuell abgefräst, die Kassette war angerostet, in den Reifen steckte noch ein 5cm langer rostiger Nagel...(Reifen und angebliche XTR-Kassette waren auch im Preis nicht mit drin und ich hatte extra Werkzeug dabei, um sie ihm abzumontieren, aber da es keine XTR und keine XT, sonder eine 50er Kassette war und die Reifen ganz gut drauf gepasst haben, hab ich sie ihm wegen des Zustandes doch noch (kostenlos) mit abgenommen)- wenn sie mir optisch nicht so gut gefallen hätten, hätte ich sie ansonsten sofort dagelassen....

sorry für den Missbrauch der Galerie....


----------



## divergent! (19. August 2010)

herrlich klingt ja nach nem richtig guten kauf den du damals getätigt hast.

so dringend ist es ja nicht aber sowas in der art reizt mich schon....hab aber auch jemand an der hand der mir was noch witzigers anfertigen kann wenn die form fertig ist


----------



## zingel (20. August 2010)

das Bike von meinem Bruder ...wird nun leider verkauft :-(


----------



## epic2006 (21. August 2010)

so was schönes gibt man doch nicht her....


----------



## schnebelke (24. August 2010)

schnebelke schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mein neues altes ist noch nicht ganz fertig, aber es rollte schon den ganzen sonntag
> 
> ...



ich glaube, jetzt ist es "fertig", und das wollte ich euch natürlich wissen lassen  der gesuchte schwarze 120/0° stahlvorbau wird irgendwann auf meinem weg liegen, aber mit dem thomson kann ich bis dahin ausgezeichnet leben ...
wer alle unterschiede entdeckt, darf sich ein eis kaufen. bezahlen muß er's aber leider selbst.






:schnebelke


----------



## schnebelke (24. August 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Hier nochmal eins zum Thema: Mit manchen Felgen sehen die Vogelreifen MIT Reflexstreifen besser aus. Gilt im übrigen meiner Meinung nach auch für das TREK....
> 
> Da mir leider nie nirgends jemand das Baujahr des Bike-tech Toyo mitteilen konnte, hau ichs jetzt einfach auch mal bei den Youngtimern rein. Und sämtliche Schaltung an dem Bike ist auf jeden Fall "Youngtimer"....Details im Album....



keine federgabelkorrigierte bauhöhe und cantigegenhalter lassen mich auf pre 94 tippen. aber mit dem aufbau bleib lieber hier. da gibt's nur prügel bei den classics.


:schnebelke


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. August 2010)

Die Sattelstütze ist um 90° gedreht

...und das Unkraut zwischen den Steinen ist mehr geworden

Das Kettenblatt soll jemand anderes finden (aber das schwarze passt viel besser!!!)...bis zum Eis ist es eh noch bisschen hin....und es kommen bestimmt noch gute "gefundene Fehler" wie der Reifen wurde um 180° gedreht

Ansonsten

^bezieht sich auf den vorletzten Beitrag 

das jetzt auf deinen Kommentar zu meinem bike-tech: um Himmels Willen...bei den Classicern?? Du müsstest erstmal die Schaltung sehen...LOL...und ich habe es nur als "Resteverwertungsbike" besorgt....aber irgendwie komm ich baujahrtechnisch nicht weiter...von 93-95/96 war jetzt schon einiges genannt. Und das müsste wohl auch stimmen, ist aber ein relativ großer Zeitraum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnebelke (24. August 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist um 90° gedreht



hihi, der gefaellt mir


----------



## Ketterechts (24. August 2010)

schnebelke schrieb:


> keine federgabelkorrigierte bauhöhe und cantigegenhalter lassen mich auf pre 94 tippen. Aber mit dem aufbau bleib lieber hier. Da gibt's nur prügel bei den classics.
> 
> 
> :schnebelke


*
1992*


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. August 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> *
> 1992*





das ist mal ne Aussage, die hört sich an wie in Stein gemeiselt. Das nehm ich jetzt als endgültig


----------



## tokaido1992 (25. August 2010)

hier nochmal aktuelle Bilder vom Dekerf...
Bin schon mehere Touren gefahren und muß sagen ES ROCKT
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=479403


----------



## bb8520 (26. August 2010)

also einen Youngtimer haben wir auch noch in der Familie!

Erst fuhr es meine Frau und jetzt mein Schwiegervater mit 70ig  ....

*GIANT SUPER SIERRA*
Rahmen CrMo 20 Inch
Gripshift 21-Gang
XT Schaltwerk
XT Umwerfer
XT Cantilever Bremsen
MAVIC 217 Felgen
EXT Pro by Shimano (Kurbel, Lenker & Vorbau)

*Alter leider unbekannt*


----------



## eddy 1 (26. August 2010)

das Dekerf ist ja ganz schön zusammen gewürfelt

was ist den alles in der Gabel verbaut ???

DHO Casting und Tora innenleben ???


----------



## maxim-DD (27. August 2010)

bb8520 schrieb:


> also einen Youngtimer haben wir auch noch in der Familie!
> 
> Erst fuhr es meine Frau und jetzt mein Schwiegervater mit 70ig  ....
> 
> ...



kannste getrost bei den classicern reinstellen, alte rahmen-geo, xt canti

nur der sattel müsste weg

dein Schwiegervater ist echt mutig


----------



## bb8520 (27. August 2010)

@maxim-DD
wieso ist der mutig?!?

Der macht für seine 70ig noch reichlich mit uns mit !
OK wir können mit Ihm nicht durch den Wald heizen, aber auf den Feldwegen oder bzw. normalen touren gibt der richtig Gas .

OK der originale Sattel und der Vorbau kamen sofort runter für Ihn und der Sofasattel und ein verstellbarer Vorbau dafür darauf, da konnten wir nichts machen dageen


----------



## gretfred (27. August 2010)

erkenne den unterschied zu dem kettler hier im forum nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (1. September 2010)

hab auf meinem handy noch ein nettes bild von meinem geklauten sts gefunden.


----------



## tokaido1992 (2. September 2010)

Richtig das Casting ist von einer DHO der Rest von einer Judy3...
Bin so schon vor zehn Jahren mal efahren damals noch mit Judy DH Innenleben.

Wieso zusammengewürfelt???
Das DeKerf wurde für einen bestimmten Zweck gebaut und den erfüllt es so wie es jetzt da steht perfekt.
Ist halt kein original oder Katalog Aufbau.Ich durfte mir schon bei den Classic's genug anhören deswegen.
 Und ich baue meine Bike's für mich und nicht für andere.
Mir gefällt es.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. September 2010)

tokaido1992 schrieb:


> Und ich baue meine Bike's für mich und nicht für andere.
> Mir gefällt es.



Meine Rede: Am Ende muss es genau EINEM gefallen: DIR...(und ich sag immer: MIR)

Trotzdem muss man die berechtigten Einwände, dass es "zusammengewürfelt" ist, hinnehmen, denn ne Scheibenbremse am Youngtimer ist schon grenzwertig, aber ganz nebenbei: Mir gefällt es auch!!! (hab auf meinem Bike-tech (auch auf dieser Seite) sogar die gleichen Griffe montiert)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. September 2010)

@davidbelize: Das schöne GT Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, was damit schon passiert sein kann....gab es gar keine Spur??? das kann doch kaum sein, ist doch schon seeehr besonders....

Selbst die Teile würden doch sofort Verdacht erregen, da auch ziemlich selten und sie bei den üblichen Suchenden sofort auffallen müssten...(Kurbel z.B.)


----------



## eddy 1 (2. September 2010)

tokaido1992 schrieb:


> Und ich baue meine Bike's für mich und nicht für andere.
> Mir gefällt es.



das ist die hauptsache

finde nur den LenkerVorbau etwas sehr fett

den rest lass ich ja noch durchgehen


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2010)

Dann will ich auch mal 

Zaskar von 91 





suche noch einen Bremshebel für eine U-Brake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (4. September 2010)

@mzaskar - bei den U-Brake`s werden auch die Canti-Bremshebel verwendet.

aber sieht wirklich net schön aus, 2 verschiedenen Bremshebel zu haben, (siehe deine V-Brake vorne), eine schöne lösung wären die AVID 2.0 SL bremsbel, durch die druckpunkverstellung kannst du sie auch für Canti & V-Brake nutzen und du hast ein aufgeräumtes CockPit.

gruss, de ronny


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. September 2010)

Bike gefällt Zaskar ist doch immer wieder schön anzuschauen...Aber - das Bild mag täuschen - ist der Nöppel Nic vorne nicht falschrum montiert ...aber egal...hauptsache frisch geputzt! So muss das!


----------



## SCHEIBE (5. September 2010)

Eben Kult, sehr schön!


----------



## croman77 (13. September 2010)

Klasse Forum. Bin zwar seit n par jahren hier gemeldet, aber nicht wirklich aktiv. Bzw. hier kaum aktiv. Hätte auch noch n paar alte Bikes, bloß gerade keine Fotos. Das wären, ein altes Arcadia (BJ95, ursprünglich kpl. XTR, Stahlrahmen), ein PurePower Gran Chaco XC (BJ98/99) und naja, einen Devil Bug DS von ca. 2001.


----------



## eddy 1 (13. September 2010)

pure power das carbon ???

dann bitte bilder


----------



## croman77 (13. September 2010)

Ne, kein Carbon. Ist Alu.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. September 2010)

tokaido1992 schrieb:


>



 für den funktionalen Aufbau. 

Das ist hier schließlich nicht das Classic-Forum.  

Find's persönlich voll o.k. vorne Disc und hinten HS zu verbauen.   Schöner Rahmen  

Der Vorbau ist aber mMn rein optisch unpassend.  Und andere Bremsleitungshalter für hinten gibt's auch, die machen das viel schicker.


----------



## Specialized_man (26. September 2010)

96 er Sunn 5000r Serie 6 in Bestzustand.Stand 13 Jahre alleine in scheune


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. September 2010)

schönes sunn. 

aber kürzerer vorbau und v-brakes statt cantis?


----------



## Specialized_man (26. September 2010)

Um Gottes Willen
soll doch Original bleiben !!!!!!
ich hab sogar die Reifen noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-N-C (26. September 2010)

Specialized_man schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen
> soll doch Original bleiben ![...]



Klingt schon wie bei den Klassikern. *duck*

Nee, bin ich aber auch für, auf jeden Fall so lassen. 
Schönes Teil, sieht man leider viel zu selten.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (27. September 2010)

ach so, na dann, wenn alles original ist dann natürlich eher so lassen.

ist da dann ein rudd- od. sunn-vorbau dran?!

dann mach aber bitte sehr auch die original reifen drauf.


----------



## Specialized_man (27. September 2010)

japp,es ist ein Rudd.Reifen werd ich umgehend Ummontieren


----------



## Specialized_man (29. September 2010)

noch eins meiner Sammlung 
es ist ein 94 er Cannondale M700 in sehr gutem Zustand. fast Original mit LX Bremsen/ Schaltung.Ansonst Coda /Wolber/ Araya


----------



## Specialized_man (29. September 2010)

noch ein paar meiner Sammlung 
Bild 1 : Cannondale  M700 poliert mit Pepperoni starrgabel,blau eloxierte Bremsen. ( war damals ein Sondermod.) die Rahmen wurden damals glaub ich bei Harley Davidson poliert.  Oder ???

Bild 2 : Cannondale F400 Comp.auch Poliert ( da steh ich drauf    ) mit Straßenreifen zum schnellen von A nach B ,mit Head Shock

Bild 3 : Marin Rocky Ridge ,auch Original ( außer Reifen ) und Poliert


----------



## shanesimons (29. September 2010)

In einer Galerie dürfen die Fotos ruhig groß sein und etwas mehr Anspruch haben, nur mal so....


----------



## berlin-mtbler (30. September 2010)

Ist doch keine Kunstgalerie hier, oder?!


----------



## Specialized_man (30. September 2010)

soooo,alte Reifen wieder montiert.Nu iss dat gut


----------



## epic2006 (1. Oktober 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Ist doch keine Kunstgalerie hier, oder?!



Naja, in gewisser Weise schon. Größere Bilder schauen sich halt einfach schöner an, man erkennt mehr Details etc. Und nu ist diese Diskussion bitte wieder rum ums Eck.

Das Sunn sieht echt richtig schick aus, schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs13 (1. Oktober 2010)

wie kann man große bilder einstelle, ohne link?


----------



## shanesimons (2. Oktober 2010)

Einfach ins eigene Fotoalbum laden und den Link der unten erscheint hinter mittlerer oder großer Größe steht in den Post einfügen, das wird automatisch umgewandelt und als Bild angezeigt.


----------



## shanesimons (2. Oktober 2010)

Specialized_man schrieb:


> soooo,alte Reifen wieder montiert.Nu iss dat gut



und jetzt das gute Stück mal nach draußen getragen und schön bei Tageslicht fotografiert


----------



## Specialized_man (3. Oktober 2010)

dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl


----------



## epic2006 (3. Oktober 2010)

Oh, sehr schön


----------



## shanesimons (3. Oktober 2010)

Na det is doch schau. Sieht klasse aus. 
Und auf dem Niveau kann es jetzt weiter gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs13 (5. Oktober 2010)

nettes rad, gefällt mir gut.
wobei ich nie wieder mit cantis fahren werde, zumindest nicht im sportlichen einsatz


----------



## raggamuffin (5. Oktober 2010)

@Specialized_man
War das sunn nicht vor ein paar Tagen noch in der Bucht eingestellt?! Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, das MTB dort gesehen zu haben...

...aber ganz davon abgesehen: Echt klasse Rad! Wunderschön!


----------



## Specialized_man (5. Oktober 2010)

ja,ich wollte es verkaufen  hab es mir  dann doch anders überlegt. ich kann mich einfach nicht von dieser Schönheit trennen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Oktober 2010)

besser so. devise: behalten.


----------



## Specialized_man (6. Oktober 2010)

so,die entgültig letzte Winter Baustelle ist angeschafft !!!
ist ein 96 er Specialized Stumpjumper S-Works Stahl Hardtail 
so eins wollt ich schon immer 
Zustand 4, aber alles noch Original ,incl Rechnung über 3400.-DM


----------



## epic2006 (6. Oktober 2010)

coole Kiste! Falls Du den Vorbau icht brauchen solltest, heb ich mal die Hand. Mit dem Baujahr könntest Du sogar noch bei den Klassikern antreten, tut aber nicht Not, hier bist Du mindetens genau so gern gesehen. Mach nen schönen Aufbau/Renovierungsthread mit vielen Bildern draus, bitte.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## divergent! (7. Oktober 2010)

schön schön vorallem der rostige antrieb

aber mal so nebenbei....die lackfarbe ist vorne rot und hinten so richtung lila oder täuscht das?

find ich ja geil


----------



## shanesimons (7. Oktober 2010)

Specialized_man schrieb:


> ...aber alles noch Original...[/URL]



Die haben doch bei Specialized aber ab Werk keinen Syncros Vorbau verbruzzelt!?

Ich weiß aber auch immer noch nicht warum du erst so n schönes Sunn postest und dann wieder n Bild von ner Baustelle wie dieser. Das gehört einfach nicht in ne Galerie, dann mach doch lieber nen schönen Aufbaufred daraus.


----------



## Specialized_man (7. Oktober 2010)

täuscht nicht .Farbe geht von rot nach lila.
war ein Rahmen Kit - Syncros Vorbau wurde dazugeordert

Herr der vielen bunten Radteile hat ja Recht . also ,das nächte Bild erst wieder wenns fertig ist


----------



## Flema (10. Oktober 2010)

Mein Trek Singletrack 950 gemufft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2010)

du hast mir immer noch nicht meine lenkerfrage beantwortet


----------



## qurizz (10. Oktober 2010)

Mein Cannondale Killer V 900 in "Diamond Black metallic with Violet Pearl Hyper-Highlight"  . Ich finde das trifft die Farbe ganz gut:


----------



## DerWaschbaer (10. Oktober 2010)

Flema schrieb:


> Mein Trek Singletrack 950 gemufft




...und erzähl was hat dir der Sattel getan, dass du ihn so quälst???


----------



## Flema (10. Oktober 2010)

DerWaschbaer schrieb:


> ...und erzähl was hat dir der Sattel getan, dass du ihn so quälst???


 
wie meinst Du das ?!


----------



## DerWaschbaer (10. Oktober 2010)

der sieht für mich etwas angespannt aus...


----------



## the-ed (10. Oktober 2010)

Flema schrieb:


> wie meinst Du das ?!



wahrscheinlich meint er, dass der Sattel nach oben hin ausgebeult scheint. Das sieht in der Tat ein wenig seltsam aus.

Was istn das für einer? Mein Brooks Swift (Achtung: matschiges Handyfoto von nicht-Youngtimer!) ist oben eher konkav geformt.
..oder liegts an deinem Hintern?


----------



## Flema (11. Oktober 2010)

the-ed schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich meint er, dass der Sattel nach oben hin ausgebeult scheint. Das sieht in der Tat ein wenig seltsam aus.
> 
> Was istn das für einer? Mein Brooks Swift (Achtung: matschiges Handyfoto von nicht-Youngtimer!) ist oben eher konkav geformt.
> ..oder liegts an deinem Hintern?


 
nee neee, der ist so mit einem Buckel ausgestattet worden, war noch nicht beritten-ist ein älteres Swift Mod. mit einem Titangestell + Plakette hinten, in Gold. Die Lederdecke ist auch noch trockenhart wie ein Brett und dennoch bequem - eben Titan...dieses Mod. ist nicht mit den jetzigen Swifts zu vergl....die haben heute keinen Buckel mehr, schade 
Das war ein Dachboden-Fund und orig. verpackt !

HEEE...ich möchte auch eine Rohloff-bist Du zufrieden ?


----------



## the-ed (11. Oktober 2010)

Flema schrieb:


> HEEE...ich möchte auch eine Rohloff-bist Du zufrieden ?


Hm. Die ist halt recht schwer, macht ungewohnte Geräusche und verliert Öl, wenn man sie zu lange auf der Seite liegen lässt... und der Schaltgriff ist beknackt - aber mit der Funktion bin ich wirklich zufrieden.

Ich gehöre mMn nicht zur typischen Rohloff-Zielgruppe (ich fahr' zu wenig..) und kann daher keine repräsentative Antwort geben, aber ich lad dich gerne in die verschiedenen Rohloff-Threads ein. 


So, genug Off-Topic, ich will wieder Youngtimer sehen!


----------



## shanesimons (11. Oktober 2010)

Gemuffte Trek`s sind toll und wunderschön, eigentlich sind sie alles nur KEINE YOUNGTIMER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flema (11. Oktober 2010)

Trek Singletrack 950- kreativ in Monnem


----------



## Flema (11. Oktober 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Gemuffte Trek`s sind toll und wunderschön, eigentlich sind sie alles nur KEINE YOUNGTIMER



Warum nicht ?  
Bikes, ab Baujahr 1990 sind Youngtimer ( 20 Jahre ) und ab Baujahr 1980, Oldtimer ( 30 Jahre ) !!!


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Oktober 2010)

quatsch...aber jetz sag doch endlich mal, was das fürn lenker is. oder isses dir peinlich, dass es ein umgedrehter omalenker fürn appel und nen ei ausm radladen is?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Oktober 2010)

Finde das Trek sehr geschmackvoll aufgebaut.  So muß das - TOP


----------



## Flema (11. Oktober 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> quatsch...aber jetz sag doch endlich mal, was das fürn lenker is. oder isses dir peinlich, dass es ein umgedrehter omalenker fürn appel und nen ei ausm radladen is?



Schöne Dinge sind niemals peinlich-meine Oma ist eine schöne Frau, Sie als peinlich zu bezeichnen ist mir bisher nicht in den Sinn gekommen.
Dieser Lenker ist suuuper bequem, steht dem Trek und gefällt mir sehr-ach, umdrehen kann man ihn auch, ist halt geschmacksache !

Viele Grüße


----------



## Flema (11. Oktober 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Finde das Trek sehr geschmackvoll aufgebaut.  So muß das - TOP



Vielen Dank !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2010)

@alex....mir hat er es verraten

schau mal hier:

http://www.singlespeedshop.com/start.htm?d_51164_Soma_Sparrow_Bar.htm


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Oktober 2010)

Flema schrieb:


> Schöne Dinge sind niemals peinlich-meine Oma ist eine schöne Frau, Sie als peinlich zu bezeichnen ist mir bisher nicht in den Sinn gekommen.
> Dieser Lenker ist suuuper bequem, steht dem Trek und gefällt mir sehr-ach, umdrehen kann man ihn auch, ist halt geschmacksache !
> 
> Viele Grüße



sorry...hatte das s vor oma vergessen


----------



## argh (12. Oktober 2010)

Der Lenker läßt das bike recht grenzwertig erscheinen, find ich.


----------



## Flema (12. Oktober 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Der Lenker läßt das bike recht grenzwertig erscheinen, find ich.



Hi, hast Du den Lenker schon von vorne ( Bilder weiter oben ) betrachtet, das ist der Hammer...wie gesagt, sau bequem !
Was meinst Du mit grenzwertig ?


----------



## SilvioM (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, nach meiner Auf- bzw. Umbauaktion möchte ich Euch diese 2 Räder nicht vorenthalten.

Klein Adept (2001)






Trek 7000 ZX (1998) Singlespeed-Umbau







Das komplette Thema dazu findet Ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477836

Grüße, Silvio


----------



## gretfred (12. Oktober 2010)

wenn der lenker von der oma ist,
gehört es dann nicht ins classikforum?


----------



## Flema (12. Oktober 2010)

gretfred schrieb:


> wenn der lenker von der oma ist,
> gehört es dann nicht ins classikforum?



Kategorie B = Umbauten !


----------



## Flema (12. Oktober 2010)

SilvioM schrieb:


> Hallo, nach meiner Umbauaktion möchte ich Euch diese 2 Räder nicht vorenthalten.
> 
> Klein Adept (2001)
> 
> ...



Perfekte Arbeit, gratulation !


----------



## divergent! (15. Oktober 2010)

hab mal rester zusammengeklöppelt.


----------



## shanesimons (15. Oktober 2010)

der vorbau ist schick 
und die Übersetzung stimmt ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (15. Oktober 2010)

sollte ich den hinterbau umlackieren?

irgendwie gefällt mir das dreckige gold nicht. vorne möchte ich ja gerne ne z1 rein haben.

hat wer lust zu tauschen?


----------



## maxim-DD (15. Oktober 2010)

Flema schrieb:


> Trek Singletrack 950- kreativ in Monnem



wenn da der vorbau und die stütze gegen etwas aus stahl oder druckguss-Al getauscht wird, 
ja dann gäb es auch nen  von mir.

der ronny


----------



## maxim-DD (15. Oktober 2010)

ach ich weis net, die v-brake dazu, sieht irgendwie net schön aus. vielleicht ne magura



divergent! schrieb:


> sollte ich den hinterbau umlackieren?
> 
> irgendwie gefällt mir das dreckige gold nicht. vorne möchte ich ja gerne ne z1 rein haben.
> 
> hat wer lust zu tauschen?



vielleicht sollte sich die gabelfarbe im hinterbau wiederspiegeln, oder maik, was sagst du dazu?

de ronny


----------



## divergent! (15. Oktober 2010)

ich würde an das singletrack einfach diese fat frank oder wie die heißen verbauen. denke mal das wirkt fett.

hinterbau rot?......ach ich weiß nicht. ich will ja ne z1. dann lackier ich den mist und dann bekomme ich zb ne blaue z1....schöner mist.

magura...hmm dann müsste ich ja die v-brake wieder ans lts basteln. nö die bleibt erstmal.

könnte ja gabel, also ne z1, ich wills nur nochmal erwähnen, falls jemand tauschen will.....,  polieren und hinterbau silber lackieren?


----------



## Bridgeguard (15. Oktober 2010)

Mein früheres Bike
9 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet und 2009 verkauft worden
ein 2000er Scott yecora in 52cm

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/763653


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. Oktober 2010)

@divergent 

Vor allem erst mal den Rahmenlack etwas säubern.


----------



## divergent! (16. Oktober 2010)

ach das lohnt nicht. einmal durchn wald und das sieht wieder so aus.


----------



## DocChill (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

anbei mal mein gutes, altes 97er Cannondale "Beast of the East" - hab's vor rd. 2,5 Jahren neu lackiert und für "gemütliche" Sonntag Nachmittagstouren und gelegentliche Trial-Einsätze kpl. neu aufgebaut:





















Vielleicht gefällt euch dass "Mädel" ja ein bisschen -
es macht auf jeden Fall noch immer sehr, sehr viel Spaß !!!

Um 96' war es übrigens dass "Trial-Spielzeug" von Libor Karas:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPc4F9d-4hU"]YouTube        - Libor Karas "The Bouncing Czech" Urban Trials Video 1996[/nomedia]


Viel Spaß,
der Doc


----------



## Holgi (19. Oktober 2010)

DocChill schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht gefällt euch dass "Mädel" ja ein bisschen -
> es macht auf jeden Fall noch immer sehr, sehr viel Spaß !!!
> 
> ...Viel Spaß,
> der Doc


 
Hi,

ein bisschen schon, nur der RastaEloxalTerror ist mit too much.

Eine Farbe wurde mir reichen, ist aber natürlich Geschmacksache und muss vor Allem DIR gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich find "das Mädel" super....Soooo viele Farben sind das doch gar nicht und ein King Steuersatz kann von mir aus auch rosa sein!!! Das Rasta Konzept ist doch schlüssig an den Schnellspannern und am King.
Schön und liebevoll mit wertigen Teilen aufgebaut und schöne Fotos mal wieder auch von Details! ....das einzige, was mich "stört", wenn man es so nennen will, ist die gelbe Lenkerklemmhülse...(und ich würd noch nen Pfropfen in die Lenkerenden stöpseln, ich hab immer die Angewohnheit mit dem Finger drin rumzupulen...bis ich irgendwann auf die Fresse fliege und der Finger noch im Lenker steckt)


...und die ganz peniblen Zeitgenossen sehen noch, dass der Bremszug für hinten vorne zu lang ist und die Reifenschrift nicht am Ventil ausgerichtet ist...aber s der H drauf


----------



## DocChill (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Zusammen

hab' mir schon gedacht, dass der ein oder andere die Lenkerklemmhülse bemängeln wird . Na ja, so war's halt um 97' bei Roox . Der Lenker ist übrigens von Anfang an montiert gewesen - bemühe mich immer Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze von einem Hersteller zu wählen!

Die Rasta-Parts mussten einfach sein !!! Als eine Art "Verbeugung vor den kunterbunten 90ern... aus der Zeit kommt der Rahmen ja !

Gruss,
Daniel


----------



## Toubab (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mich Klein-Holgi nur anschließen...ansonsten: sehr schönes Ding, nimm das am Abend bloss mit in deine Wohnung!


----------



## epic2006 (20. Oktober 2010)

Das Cannondale ist schön schlicht, ich persönlich wäre aber auch bei einer Eloxfarbe geblieben, hier Blau und das unvermeidliche Schwarz, aber ich steh halt eher auf kühles Design.

Mal wieder schöne Neuzugänge hier!


----------



## shanesimons (20. Oktober 2010)

rasta rules !

Das Bild ist der HAMMER!





Das Passt so gut mit dem Weiß und dem Schwarz. Selbst das Hellblau stört mich nicht wirklich dran. obwohl ich da immer etwas "eigen" bin was Eloxal und normale Farbe in Kombination angeht.

Mein Tipp wäre noch:
*eine schönere Kurbelgarnitur, z.B. ne 5-Arm Turbine
*eine farblich passendere Bremse, vielleicht weiß oder schwarz
*Rasta Sattelklemme/Spanner
*Aluminium Shim für den Lenker besorgen in einer der Rasta Farben oder eloxieren lassen in gleicher Farbe
*vielleicht noch ne anderen Lenker, irgendwo kommt die Farbe nirgendwo wieder, oder?


----------



## divergent! (20. Oktober 2010)

ne farbige stütze würde auch so einiges ausmachen. die schwarze gefällt mir gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (20. Oktober 2010)

Ne ne, keine farbige Stütze nur n schöner, rasta-bunter Spanner und Schelle


----------



## shanesimons (20. Oktober 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mal wieder schöne Neuzugänge hier!



Ja, wird Zeit dass ich auch mal zu Potte komme. Nur Baustellen (sind nicht alle auf dem Bild und eins ist gerade sogar "aushäusich"  )


----------



## divergent! (20. Oktober 2010)

cooles trek. so eins fährt bei mir im ort auch rum. nur mit ner judy sl drin.


----------



## Specialized_man (20. Oktober 2010)

Watn dat für ein TREK  Single Track rechts ??????
Bilder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toubab (20. Oktober 2010)

Hey...das Teil in der Mitte hat meine Tioga (MudDawg?) drauf. Skinwall, wie cool! Aber was ist das für'n Sattel? Model Königskobra-Schlagenleder?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. Oktober 2010)

Das in der Mitte ist ein Hagan Titanal, die einzigen Titanal Rahmen die gehalten haben. Made in Austria eben!


----------



## divergent! (20. Oktober 2010)

aber der kore vorbau am trek ist irgendwie gruselig....


----------



## shanesimons (20. Oktober 2010)

So der Reihe nach:
*ne gelbe Judy SL? ne da gibt es nur eine Gabel die dran passt und die seht ihr da  mich wundert es sowieso das Trek sein Top-Model damals mit der roten FS Ti und Contis mit Brownwall ausgeliefert hat brrrrrr.....

*das Single Track ist ein 95er Trek 950 gab es mit der Kombination blau/grün als 7000er Modell mit Alu-Rahmen, ist letzte Woche bei ebay rausgegangen war mir aber zu teuer für die kleine Größe 

*die Tioga Reifen hab ich aber nicht von dir, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, der Sattel ist ein nossiger Vetta AT Transverse, das Material ist Leder mit geprägtem Muster, vom Prinzip mattes und glänzendes schwarz im Wechsel

*ja Titanal at it's best, leider durch die Bauweise nicht mehr wirklich leicht, in der 48er Rahmnehöhe immerhin um die 1900g

*an dem Kore Vorbau hängt auch ein Kore Lenker, aber das wird wahrscheinlich nicht dran bleiben, hatte mal alle möglichen Varianten durchprobiert mit polierten Anbauteilen, schwarz glänzenden, schwarz matten und weißen, wird wahrscheinlich doch silber oder weiß mit Skinwalls 


Und jetzt wieder back to Topic, ist ja schließlich ne Galerie (sag ich ja immer  )


----------



## Toubab (20. Oktober 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> *die Tioga Reifen hab ich aber nicht von dir, wenn ich mich recht erinnere



Recht Du hast, meine natürlich an meinem Giant Bronco sind. Und da auch dran bleiben. 
Back to topic...hätte da ja noch das '99er Kona FireMountain - aber gruseliger Eigenbau. Den erspar ich der Galerie besser.


----------



## maxim-DD (21. Oktober 2010)

Giant Bronco - her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (21. Oktober 2010)

So, der Wanderer zwischen den Welten ist wieder zu Hause, nachdem er eine Nacht woanders "zubringen" musste.
Ist wahrscheinlich ein 95er Rahmen aber der Rest ist älter deswegen "Wanderer zwischen den Welten", zwischen Classic und Youngtimer

Cycle Culture Eta und bitteschön

























Ich werde noch andere Reifen aufziehen, es nochmal polieren und richtig in der Sonne ablichten, hach das wird lustig.....


----------



## divergent! (21. Oktober 2010)

noch mehr polieren?

das teil funkelt doch jetzt schon mehr wie meine fensterscheiben sauber sind

schöner aufbau. wie fährtn sich die gabel?


----------



## shanesimons (21. Oktober 2010)

Ach da geht noch was, glaubs mir. Bei meinem Marsch über die MArienbrücke hat die Sonne voll drauf geknallt, da hatten die im Stau stehenden Autofahrer neben mir ihren Spaß dran...... 

Achja extra für den Ronny: Gewicht: 10kg !


----------



## maxim-DD (21. Oktober 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Ach da geht noch was, glaubs mir. Bei meinem Marsch über die MArienbrücke hat die Sonne voll drauf geknallt, da hatten die im Stau stehenden Autofahrer neben mir ihren Spaß dran......
> 
> Achja extra für den Ronny: Gewicht: 10kg !



hat ja auch ne menge nerven und zeit gekostet, aber für 10 kg hat sich das schon gelohnt.

habsch doch gesagt, aber wenn das 3te blatt vorn drauf kommt und die gabel getuned ist, wars dann auch mit 10 kg, LÖSCHER BOHRE!!! irgendwo hab ich noch nen neuen 18er metallbohrer, der muss mal eingeweiht werden

de ronny


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Oktober 2010)

Also wenn mir mal einer gesagt hätte, er baut ein "hochglanz"-Bike mit pörpel und blau auf, hätte ich gesagt :kotz:, aber wenn mans auf den Bildern sieht: ich kann mich gar nicht satt dran sehen!!! Sehr sehr detailverliebt aufgebaut: Purple Schaltwerkteile, blaue Speichennippel, purple Zugkappen...SUPER...und so viele feine und neue Sachen dran...WOW!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. Oktober 2010)

@shanesimons
Supertoller Aufbau. Da stimmt echt alles.  CycleCulture eben 
Den weissen Flite finde ich sehr passend. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Rad.
Mich würde auch interessieren, wie die Gabel so ist?


----------



## shanesimons (21. Oktober 2010)

Die Gabel ist ne reine Elastomer Gabel von daher ist der Fahrspaß entsprechen, leider stimmte was mit der Seriensetup nicht, die Gabel hatte im Holm Platz, der sie dazu gebracht hat wie wild zu klappern und praktisch keinen Federweg zu nutzen. Wir haben sie jetzt aufgefüllt mit Elastomeren und Stahlfedern, so dass sie schonmal nicht mehr klappert. 
Durch die zu kurze Schraube für die Federwegsbegrenzung ist der Federweg aber immer noch zu wenig. Die Federn sprechen zwar jetzt fein an, sind aber zu weich und schlagen deshalb auch eher durch.
Wir sind jetzt auf der Suche nach längeren Schrauben für die Federwegsbegrenzung, das ist aber in Größe M7 gar nicht so leicht. Dann kommen noch paar andere Federn rein und der Rest ist ausprobieren. Durch den einfachen Aufbau ist das aber auch problemlos möglich.


----------



## shanesimons (21. Oktober 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Also wenn mir mal einer gesagt hätte, er baut ein "hochglanz"-Bike mit pörpel und blau auf, hätte ich gesagt :kotz:, aber wenn mans auf den Bildern sieht: ich kann mich gar nicht satt dran sehen!!! Sehr sehr detailverliebt aufgebaut: Purple Schaltwerkteile, blaue Speichennippel, purple Zugkappen...SUPER...und so viele feine und neue Sachen dran...WOW!



Ja das haben einige vorher gemeint, aber ich dachte mir schon dass das gut kommen wird.
Ursprünglich war der Aufbau in blau/grün geplant, was aber am Mangel von Teilen in gleichem Grünton scheiterte.
Aber irgendwann mach ich auch nochmal eins in blau/grün


----------



## shanesimons (21. Oktober 2010)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> hat ja auch ne menge nerven und zeit gekostet, aber für 10 kg hat sich das schon gelohnt.
> 
> habsch doch gesagt, aber wenn das 3te blatt vorn drauf kommt und die gabel getuned ist, wars dann auch mit 10 kg, LÖSCHER BOHRE!!! irgendwo hab ich noch nen neuen 18er metallbohrer, der muss mal eingeweiht werden
> 
> de ronny



Ja das wird schon Mist wenn ich die anderen Reifen montiere, aber da müssen dann halt die Schläuche leichter werden, Pedale haben vielleicht noch Potential und die Stahlfedern in der Gabel waren ja auch nicht die leichtesten, da könnte ich ja noch ein Paar progressiv gewickelte, leichtere oragnisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toubab (21. Oktober 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Also wenn mir mal einer gesagt hätte, er baut ein "hochglanz"-Bike mit pörpel und blau auf, hätte ich gesagt :kotz:, aber wenn mans auf den Bildern sieht: ich kann mich gar nicht satt dran sehen!!! Sehr sehr detailverliebt aufgebaut: Purple Schaltwerkteile, blaue Speichennippel, purple Zugkappen...SUPER...und so viele feine und neue Sachen dran...WOW!



Nor, ä scheenes ding hat der schung da.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. Oktober 2010)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Ja das haben einige vorher gemeint, aber ich dachte mir schon dass das gut kommen wird.
> Ursprünglich war der Aufbau in blau/grün geplant, was aber am Mangel von Teilen in gleichem Grünton scheiterte.
> Aber irgendwann mach ich auch nochmal eins in blau/grün



Ich kann mich nur wiederholen: Supergut!!!.....und bin schon auf das blau-grüne gespannt!

....und irgendwie verstehe ich jetzt auch, warum Du Dich immer mittelmäßig aufregst, wenn hier so "Ausschuss" in der Galerie gepostet wird Ich bin da meistens nicht so kleinlich und kann den meisten Bikes noch einen positiven Aspekt ansehen (aber nicht allen), aber Dein Aufbau ist natürlich unvergleichlich gelungen bis ins letzte Detail - auch mit den schwarzen Kettenblättern und Bremsen! 

...auch wenns natürlich indiskutabel ist und wieder nur meinen exotischen Geschmack widerspiegelt: Das einzige, was ich geändert hätte, wären die Skinwalls. Da hätte ich Blackwalls genommen, aber nur wegen der Farbe. Aber nochmal: Darüber braucht nicht diskutiert werden, die Skinwalls passen natürlich besser zu so einem Aufbau!!!

ach ja...seufz...ein echtes Highlight in der Galerie!!! was soll jetzt noch kommen???


----------



## drangla (31. Oktober 2010)

So da nun gerade mein Kona fertig geworden ist will ich es dieser Galerie nicht vorenthalten.

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein 99er Kona Kula. Alle verbauten Teile inkl. des Rahmens sind NOS. Das wird sich bei diesem herrlichen Wetter aber ganz schnell aendern. 

















Gruß Mario


----------



## divergent! (31. Oktober 2010)

sehr schönes rad. sah aufn ersten blick aus wie ein tomac.

gefällt


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Oktober 2010)

der sattel is aber nich NOS...


----------



## drangla (31. Oktober 2010)

Oh du hast recht, aber ein originaler Ur-Titanium Flite in NOS liegt hier noch vor mir. Gefahren wird aber nur die Neuauflage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (31. Oktober 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> sehr schönes rad. sah aufn ersten blick aus wie ein tomac.:



hab ich auch erst gedacht

gefällt mir auch ganz gut

na ja die griffe nicht wirklich


----------



## Flema (1. November 2010)

Mein Liebling 

Trek Singletrack 950





Der kreative Mitch aus Monnem


----------



## gretfred (1. November 2010)

lehn ma an nen anderen baum


----------



## Flema (1. November 2010)

gretfred schrieb:


> lehn ma an nen anderen baum



Such Dir einen aus


----------



## Specialized_man (1. November 2010)

iss ja wohl nicht schon wieder das ölige Rad aus Monnem,oder ??  

Glückwunsch zum 8. Platz


----------



## Flema (1. November 2010)

Jo man, Du hast es erkannt, vielen Dank !
Wie soll ich dieses Projekt noch toppen

Beste Grüße aus Monnem


----------



## Specialized_man (5. November 2010)

Specialized  S-Works aus Stahlgeröhr 





Rahmen : Specialized S-Works  Stahlgeröhr
LRS : Maxxcycles ( sehr leicht )
Bremse : Suntour XC Pro,hinten System Pedersen
Kurbel : Suntour XC Pro
Schaltwerk : Suntour XC Pro
Umwerfer : Suntour XC Pro
Schalhebel : Suntour XC Pro
Vorbau : Ritchey
Stütze : Ritchey
Reifen : Ritchey
Sattel : Ritchey
Lenker : Humpert
Flaschenhalter : S-Works


----------



## msony (5. November 2010)

Schön,passt aber bestimmt auch schon in die Classic Gallerie.


----------



## shanesimons (5. November 2010)

Ja aber nicht mit den Reifen 
Aber Ritchey in Z-Max in Blackwall sollten auch mit dem alten Logo ohne größere Probleme zu besorgen sein.... Ansonsten schickes Bike


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. November 2010)

Was sind das für Kettenblätter am Specialisssed?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (5. November 2010)

sonnenausfahrt. die ganze kurbel is von der firma. näher, microdrive, wenn ich mcih nich irre und die farbe is ziemlich selten.


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. November 2010)




----------



## F-N-C (6. November 2010)

Das Zaskar gefällt mir!

Toe-Clips? Cool, sieht man selten heutzutage.


----------



## skask (24. November 2010)

Da das F7 nicht mehr aktuell produziert wird stelle ich meines mal hier ein.
Vermutlich Bj 2002, gebraucht gekauft und einen Traum erfüllt. Damals für mich das tollste Bike! Und heute immer noch. Jedes Jahr ein neues Teil, Schwerpunkt haltbar und cool.
Wir haben schon viel erlebt, zum Beispiel waren wir im Dschungel:







Und auch die Wüstenchallenge haben wir mitgemacht:







Der Nordpol war auch nicht sicher vor uns:






Auf dem Rückweg wollten wir noch bei der Titanic vorbei, das war uns dann aber doch zu gefährlich:








Es gibt zwar jedes jahr was Neues in der Bikeszene, aber das F7 ist ein Evergreen der alles mitmacht!

Falls es interessiert:
Gabel: Magura Menja 130mm
Dämpfer: Swinger Air 200/56, gibt gemessene 130mm Federweg
Bremsen Hope Tech M4
Schaltung SRAM XO, Umwerfer XT
Diverse Carbonteile: Kurbel, Stütze, Lenker
Felgen ZTR Flow, vorne Magura FR, hinten Magura PRO, Speichen DT Comp

Gewicht: 12,9 kg mit Time Alium Pedalen.

(Mit mir zusammen immer >100kg, Hauptsache es hält!)


----------



## barbarissima (24. November 2010)

Ihr seid ja die reinsten Weltenbummler


----------



## KayOs (24. November 2010)

schickes Teil  ich wünschte ich hätte auch mal wieder n bisschen Geld zum investieren übrig....


----------



## skask (25. November 2010)

Ich hab auch nur Angebote gekauft  , sonst wars mir auch immer zu teuer.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. November 2010)

Ach ja....das gute F7!!!...normal steh ich ja nur auf eine Marke, aber mit dem F7 hab ich dieses Jahr mit Sicherheit die meisten Kilometer gefahren. Auch wenn es fast nur wie im Katalog aufgebaut ist.





Aber das blaue gefällt mir super. Lauter schöne knallige Farben dran. Gelbes Sofa, rote Bremsscheiben da kommt meins richtig farblos daher...allerdings finde ich, dass an ein Votec auch die fette Doppelbrückengabel dranmuss...aber Geschmacksache!

...(falls ich es schon in der Galerie hatte - sorry!) ich weiß nur, dass ich es bei den "Dicke-Speichen-Felgen" schonmal gezeigt hatte...(und bin ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste...)


----------



## flockmann (14. Dezember 2010)

....hier mein neu "zugeflogenes" Killer Bee.....Jahrgang 1996????
Wer genauere Daten hat immer gerne..... hab trotz google nix wirklich wichtiges finden können....
Flo



hab das mal da eingefügt, damit auch mal was zu sehen ist...Euer Regulator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr der Ritzel (16. Dezember 2010)

müsste 1997 sein.


----------



## Deleted138355 (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte euch meine Neuerwerbung zeigen, ist ein Corratec Team Bow, Bj. ungefähr 96-97.


----------



## divergent! (17. Dezember 2010)

mensch hier gibts leute die sind schon älter....macht das doch mal in groß:





dann erkennt man auch mal was.

ps....schöner rahmen. den will ich auch noch haben...irgendwann mal. mit ner gelben judy und den lenker negativ montiert wärs richtig lecker


----------



## epic2006 (17. Dezember 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> mensch hier gibts leute die sind schon älter....macht das doch mal in groß:
> 
> eben, is doch nicht so schwer und Galerie hat ja was mit Anschauen zu tun
> 
> ...



gelbe Judy und purpelne Stütze...das wär schick. Aber waren die originalen Teamrahmen nicht mit einer roten Formula Scheibenbremse? Ich denke schon....ansonsten seeeehr schicker Rahmen, ich mag die Bögen!



eher classic, aber Bogen.

Gruß, Gerrit, euer Regulator.

...Flo, Du mit Deinem flexiblen Rücken, dass rächt sich irgendwann, bestimmt. Nix negativer Winkel, aber den Riser find ich auch nicht schön.


----------



## divergent! (17. Dezember 2010)

evtl ist das ja ne andere frühere version. hab da jetzt nicht so die ahnung aber ich glaub die scheiben bows waren evtl erst gegen edne der 90er ( so 98-99 rum?)

und ne raceline rein.....fetzt

@gerrit...was heißt flexibel...trainingsbank, radfahren und gut. da muss der rücken durch. zur not hab ich ja genug renterräder hier stehen


----------



## Deleted138355 (17. Dezember 2010)

Glaube auch, das es eine frühe oder eine "Sparversion" ist. Die orginale Sattelstütze ist von 8.95. An dem Rahmen sind keine Scheibenbremsaufnahmen.
Gruß g.chicago


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (17. Dezember 2010)

nö, da gab es einen Rahmen für´s Volk mit Canti/V-Brake und eben den richtigen Team mit Scheibe, war halt damals ne ganze Ecke kostspieliger. Die Lackierung war die selbige.


----------



## divergent! (17. Dezember 2010)

aber bei der disc version war das wieder ein is99 standart oder so...dh heißt man kann wieder nur die leckenden formuladinger reinbauen und nix aktuelles.....oder lieg ich da falsch?!


----------



## epic2006 (17. Dezember 2010)

nein, Du liegst richtig.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Dezember 2010)

Sehr sehr schön!...tut mir richtig in der Seele weh, dass mein Racebow jetzt schon lange raus aus Deutschland ist Irgendwie versteh ich, dass der Käufer sich so gefreut hat Und die schönen gelben Peter und Wolf mussten auch gehen...da hat sich  nochmal einer gefreut

Leider ist mir nicht mehr als dieses verwackelte (einer Galerie unwürdige) Handybild geblieben und paar schöne Erinnerungen:


----------



## Deleted138355 (17. Dezember 2010)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön!...tut mir richtig in der Seele weh, dass mein Racebow jetzt schon lange raus aus Deutschland ist Irgendwie versteh ich, dass der Käufer sich so gefreut hat Und die schönen gelben Peter und Wolf mussten auch gehen...da hat sich nochmal einer gefreut
> 
> Leider ist mir nicht mehr als dieses verwackelte (einer Galerie unwürdige) Handybild geblieben und paar schöne Erinnerungen:


Sehr schön das Racebow


----------



## oldschooler (19. Dezember 2010)

wahnsinn...

ein teambow hatte aber nie ne INDY drin...

das ist eine verballhornung dieses rades, das selbst in der Katalogaustattung schon grausam genug aufgebaut war... aber hier passt wieder alles: LRS, gabel, kurbel, stütze,...

das heißt TEAM und nicht RAMSCHbow....

unfassbar...


----------



## Deleted138355 (19. Dezember 2010)

Das einzige was nicht Orginal ist, sind Sattel und Stütze. Ist kein aufbau, meinerseits. 
mfg g.chicago


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2010)

Es wird so langsam, aber Patina bleibt dran 









suche noch eine Tange Switch Blade


----------



## shanesimons (22. Dezember 2010)

Die Gabel scheint etwas zu filigran und die Reifen etwas zu breit. Auch ne Switch Blade wäre mMn zu schmal. Ich würde sagen der Rahmen hat mehr Potential.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Dezember 2010)

Habe mal das verbaut,was noch im Keller vorhaneden war  Ich hatte das Rad mit einer SB in 1991 gekauft, nur leider ging die irgendwann, bei einem Umzug verschütt ....  
Aber vielleicht finde ich ja noch eine passendere Gabel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (22. Dezember 2010)

Wollte grade sagen, ist ja eher ein Classic-Bike mit U-Break....und es hat def. noch reichlich Potential. Vom Baujahr her passt es hier nicht so ganz rein.


----------



## divergent! (22. Dezember 2010)

och gerrit...jetzt wurden wir schon von den klassikleuten verbannt und du scheuchst jetzt noch unsere einzig verbleibenden freunde weg....


----------



## epic2006 (23. Dezember 2010)

Das hat nix mit verscheuchen zu tun, eher mit dem Versuch, etwas Ordnung in die Sache zu bringen. Für non-timecorrect GT gäbe es ja noch das Herstellerunterforum, nur so.

Und Leute, das hier ist laut Titel eine Galerie, da sollen  Bilder rein, die schön anzuschauen sind, mit kompletten, fertigen Bikes (Youngtimer) und schönem Hintergrund. Dies nur mal so allgemein.


----------



## shanesimons (23. Dezember 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit verscheuchen zu tun, eher mit dem Versuch, etwas Ordnung in die Sache zu bringen. Für non-timecorrect GT gäbe es ja noch das Herstellerunterforum, nur so.
> 
> Und Leute, das hier ist laut Titel eine Galerie, da sollen  Bilder rein, die schön anzuschauen sind, mit kompletten, fertigen Bikes (Youngtimer) und schönem Hintergrund. Dies nur mal so allgemein.



Danke, dass ich nicht immer ich das vorbeten muss


----------



## DEAN48 (29. Dezember 2010)

*Freflex*

Originalausstattung einschl. Laufräder.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## divergent! (30. Dezember 2010)

lecker lecker und der lrs..


----------



## maxim-DD (30. Dezember 2010)

das ProFlex ist ja ma schick,
welches model ist das?

wieso haben die damals net die dunkle noleen und ne dunkle HS verbaut?

ronny


----------



## divergent! (30. Dezember 2010)

weils so irgendwie auch besser aussieht.....


----------



## shanesimons (31. Dezember 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> weils so irgendwie auch besser aussieht.....



Ähm, bitte was sieht das?









Das Ding entbehrt jeglicher Ästhetik. Mag das Teil vom Design noch ausgefallen sein, ist die Farbzusammenstellung, völlig für den Hintern 



Da hat der Ronny schon recht ne dunkle Magura und ne entsprechende Gabel, würden dem Gesamtbild wenigstens noch zu "außergewöhnlich" verhelfen.

Da würde ich schon das schwarz-rot-gelb Thema durchziehen. Vorn schwarze Gabel und Vorbau, rote Sattelstütze (ist wahrscheinlich schwierig zu bekommen, von daher dann lieber schwarz als silber) und ne rote oder schwarze Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (31. Dezember 2010)

siehste so verschieden sind halt die geschmäcker. wenn die teile schwarz wären dann wärs wieder fast ton in ton und die polierten teile passen nicht.

so ist es typisch 90er....bunt. mir gefällts so


----------



## krawallbruder (5. Januar 2011)

cooles forum 50% der bikes sehr geil 50% geht gar nich! ich habe aber nich ein PURE POWER BIKE hier gesehen woran liegt es? geht sie keiner? oder sind sie zu jung? egal wer intresse an einem PURE POWER PEDALE POWER SLX rahmen hat soll sich melden gebe den rahmen für 100 euro mit innenlager adapter und race face freeride isis lager ab gruß nico

ich weiß is evtl. auch nich jeder manns sache aber zeigen kann man sie trotzdem mal!





CANNONDALE SUPER V 600 von 1996 mit na M952 gruppe und hügi/mavic spielerei




CANNONDALE F 2000 von 1998 mit magura hs 33 olympia hope schmolke hügi(GELB)/mavic race face spielerei 
hoffe bilder gehn

war ja klar bilder folgen bzw. sind in meiner galerie


----------



## eddy 1 (6. Januar 2011)

krawallbruder schrieb:


> ich weiß is evtl. auch nich jeder manns sache aber zeigen kann man sie trotzdem mal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schöne räder


----------



## DEAN48 (10. Januar 2011)

Hi,

es handelt sich um ein Freflex Animal (Proflex = aus namensrechtlichen Gründen erfolgte die Umbenennung). 
Ausstattungsbeschreibung lt. Prospekt:


Rahmen: World Cup Rahmen aus Double Butted Alcoa 7005 Aluminium
Gabel: Girvin Vector 2 Aluminium, 5,8 cm Federweg
Ausstattung: SUGINO-Kurbelgarnitur 44/32/22, Grip-Shift SRT 600, XT-
Schaltwerk und Umwerfer, Magura HS 22 Race-Line, Vetta Trishot, HED Mountain Disc Felgen.

Gruß
Jürgen




maxim-DD schrieb:


> das ProFlex ist ja ma schick,
> welches model ist das?
> 
> wieso haben die damals net die dunkle noleen und ne dunkle HS verbaut?
> ...


----------



## Specialized_man (16. Januar 2011)

ich wollte euch die letzte Evolutionsstufe ( neue Reifen,silberne XC Pro Bremsen ) nicht verschweigen.


----------



## eddy 1 (16. Januar 2011)

einfach schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynatechrider (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo Specialized_man,

sehr schöner Aufbau, mit dem Du unter Garantie auch im Classicbike Forum gerne gesehen werden würdest


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (17. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe das waren jetzt nicht zu viele Bilder.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## divergent! (17. Januar 2011)

rahmen, bremsen und sti sind klasse....der rest ist irgendwie zusammengewürfelt.

die kurbel ist wohl die hässlichste kurbel die shimano je auf den markt gebracht hat.

da gibts schönere. sw und uw würde ich versuchen auch als xtr passend zur bremse zu bekommen. der sattel muss zum hintern passen da geb ich keine pauschaltips und der kore vorbau....ach nö. das isn übler klumpen. ein syncros ist auch fett aber nicht so geschwollen. und die gabel...ja die ist leicht aber so dünn. ne judy oder sid wär top.

versuch mal ne blaue sid zu bekommen ich glaub das sieht klasse aus.

aber die rahmenbasis ist sehr schön. was hatn der für ne größe?


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (17. Januar 2011)

hm...der zusammengewürfelte Rest sind größtenteils die Teile die schon dran waren als ich das Rad 97 gekauft hab. Aber mir ist schon klar, dass noch Potential zur Optimierung da ist. Die dünne Gabel hat mich auch schon immer gestört, den Kore Vorbau dagegen find ich gar nicht so schlecht. 
Der Rahmen ist Größe M

Diese Gabel hätte ich hier noch rumliegen. Aber ob die wohl optisch passt  :


----------



## DeepStar23 (17. Januar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber die rahmenbasis ist sehr schön. was hatn der für ne größe?



hast Du so einen noch nicht?


----------



## shanesimons (17. Januar 2011)

Das Scott ist wirklich schön, der Aufbau hat wie gesagt noch Potential. Wenn du den Rahmen los werden willst, dann zu mir 
So schlim find ich die Kurbel gar nicht, aber die ist durch Gebrauch recht schnell unansehnlich. Die würde ich gern mal schön eloxiert sehen.
Die Bomber kannst du mir geben, die ist auch schön, passt aber tatsächlich nicht zum Scott.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Januar 2011)

Also ich sach ma: Tolle, galeriewürdige Bilder!!! Schöne Farben, zur richtigen Tageszeit in schönem Licht fotografiert, eine passende Blende zur optimalen Schärfentiefe für ein Bike!...

ansonsten würde ich 2 gleiche Reifen montieren, ein 95x er Schaltwerk - wie schon erwähnt - und versuchen das Silber wegzubekommen...Stütze und Kurbel eher in schwarz...wegen der gelben Pedale würde ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn die Gabel getauscht ist

...aber nochmal: Tolle Bilder!!!


----------



## Deleted 149952 (18. Januar 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das waren jetzt nicht zu viele Bilder.
> 
> Gruß
> Chris


Nr. 3 + 4

Hammer!!


----------



## divergent! (18. Januar 2011)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> hast Du so einen noch nicht?





nee leider noch nicht. aber aktuell hab ich für solche spielchen eh kein geld. aber auf der liste steht der noch

die bomber passt da nicht dran. die gabel ist schön aber dürfte auch von der ebh nicht passen.

der kore ist wirklich zu unförmig. wenn du nicht 100% klassisch haben willst würde ein vorbau der aussieht wie ein f99 da schön passen.

die kurbel war sicher original, dafür kannst du ja nix, aber da haben bei shimano echt die designer winterschlaf gemacht.

wenn du ne turbine oder sowas bekommst mach die mal dran. da liegen welten dazwischen.

die pedale würde ich gelb lassen wegen schriftzug. und bei der gabel wie gesagt judy oder sid.

und ne gelbe klingel


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (18. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank euch allen für eure Kommentare und euer Feedback!


Zum Aufbau muss ich noch folgendes sagen: Das Rad stand jetzt längere Zeit ungenutzt rum und ich hab es erst vor Kurzem wieder fahrtüchtig gemacht. Da stand es für mich im Vordergrund das möglichst schnell und kostengünstig hinzukriegen - eben um es einfach wieder benutzen zu können. 
Aus diesem Grund sind viele Teile verbaut, die ich entweder noch rumliegen hatte oder die schnell bzw. günstig zu bekommen waren.

Der aktuelle Zustand ist also eher als erste Ausbaustufe zu verstehen, an der jetzt nach und nach - aber ohne Eile - verbessert wird.

Aber dennoch gefällt es mir auch jetzt schon wieder sehr gut und technisch funktioniert alles tip top. An dem Bike hängen aber auch viele Erinnerungen, da es mein erstes "richtiges" MTB war und ich in meiner Jugend damit viele Rennen gefahren bin.

Also nochmal danke für's Feedback. Freut mich, dass die Fotos gefallen!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (18. Januar 2011)

Die Fotos sind wirklich gut gelungen. 

Zum Aufbau: Gabel wurde ja schon angesprochen, ich fände eine SID auch schöner, SW und UW noch tauschen, dann siehts doch schon viel besser aus. Bei der Kurbel würde ich aber bei silber bleiben, evtl. eine 737 mit schwarzen KB, aber so schlecht finde ich die verbaute eigentlich nicht.

Muss ja nicht gleich alles auf einmal sein, vor allem nicht, wenn man das Rad nebenbei auch noch fahren will.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (18. Januar 2011)

Geiles Endorphin - scheint ja sogar Originalausstattung zu sein. Lass das alles bloß so, wie es ist!!!


----------



## shanesimons (18. Januar 2011)

Aber keine "sid-blaue" Sid! Das passt nicht zum hinterbau und die 737 passt für meinen begriff nicht von der zeit, wobei mir dasja eigentlich egal ist, noch von der Optik, da bissel zu schmal.


----------



## divergent! (18. Januar 2011)

eute kam was feines aus dräsdän...danke ronny. denk mal das passt richtig gut.

der lrs fliegt noch raus und kommt ins fiocco. entweder ich bau hier den leichten ausm cadex rein ( bringt fast 1,1 kilo weniger ) oder so nen spinergy mit 4 speichenpaaren.

weiß jemand wo die so preislich liegen?

und nun 1-3 bilder.









ach und die technik ist doch einfach mal ein traum:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Januar 2011)

Glückwunsch. 

Bin echt gespannt wie es weitergeht. 

Aber bitte ohne Spengle oder Spinergy.


----------



## divergent! (18. Januar 2011)

ich tendier ja auch eher zum radsatz ausm cadex. naben und nippel würde ich dann rot machen. dann hätte die fuhre gute 12 kilo und das kann man auch halbwegs fahren


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. Januar 2011)

Spengle zu mir bitte!


----------



## divergent! (18. Januar 2011)

never ever...die kommen ins fiocco.

aber über deine infernos könnten wir mal reden wenn mir der nette staat meine steuer überwiesen hat


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Januar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> ich tendier ja auch eher zum radsatz ausm cadex. naben und nippel würde ich dann rot machen. dann hätte die fuhre gute 12 kilo und das kann man auch halbwegs fahren



Eben, das GT sollte Sub12kg werden. Ist ja kein DH-Bike, obwohl früher schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. Januar 2011)

werd ich wohl auch so machen. evtl auch wieder 2-fach vorne


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Januar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> der lrs fliegt noch raus und kommt ins fiocco. entweder ich bau hier den leichten ausm cadex rein ( bringt fast 1,1 kilo weniger ) oder so nen spinergy mit 4 speichenpaaren.
> 
> weiß jemand wo die so preislich liegen?



ist zwar ne Galerie, aber wenn das Bild so verwackelt ist, dann darf ich auch mal off topic...letzte Woche lagen sie bei 250.- und das war ein echter Schnapp...so günstig war selten...
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140498660278&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT

Lebensgefährlich sind sie trotzdem....;-)) und leicht eigentlich auch nicht...


----------



## Fifumo (19. Januar 2011)

@divergent:
Kann man so etwas eigentlich noch wirklich fahren? Ich meine richtig artgerecht, als Mountainbike. Mit der Lenkergeometrie geht man doch bei 30° Gefälle als Scout vor seinem bike den Berg runter.
Grüße 
Fifumo


----------



## divergent! (19. Januar 2011)

@fifumo....muss ich selber erstmal testen. ich hatte das nur alles noch da. viel flacher wie mit lefty ist es aber auch nicht. also wird schon gehen


----------



## maxim-DD (19. Januar 2011)

sieht ganz schön technisch aus.

das scott und ich 

PS: und wechsle bitte die race line gegen was schwarzes oder rotes, bitte, bitte, aber nicht gegen die HS33 EVO II

ACH, UND DU WIRST NOCH VON MEINER FRAU HÖREN, BETR. DEM BIKE MIT 2xR


----------



## divergent! (19. Januar 2011)

@ronny....was wie wo...klär mich mal auf, wegen scott und frau.

die raceline bleibt passt super zum rand vom gt schriftzug. ich hab grad noch 2 syncros vorbauten zum polieren...evtl kommt sowas noch dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klettersteppi (20. Januar 2011)

Ich finde, dass gerade bei nicht ganz gewöhnlichen Rahmenformen, wie diesem Scott, die Kurbel genau so aussehen muss


----------



## krawallbruder (20. Januar 2011)

mein cannondale F600SL jetz mit tune big foot und sram attack shifter!


ps: seht ihr das F seht ihr das W unser herz es schlägt für freiwild wir schreien FWSC!!!!!!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. Januar 2011)

@krawallbruder
mehr fotos bitte vom cannondale 

und teileliste? gewicht? in dieser konfiguration bitte


----------



## krawallbruder (21. Januar 2011)

RAHMEN: Cannondale F600SL
GABEL: Headshok FATTY D seit vorgestern mit neuem service und TITANFEDER
STEUERSATZ: Cannondale SI
VORBAU: Cannondale Headshok mit TITANSCHRAUBEN
GRIFFE: Ritchey WCS
LRS: Mavic Crossmax SL
SCHNELLSPANNER: Tune in schwarz
LENKER: Easton EC70
TACHO: Sigma bc 1006 oder so
BREMSEN: Magura HS33 mit ADP booster kolbenhalter kommen noch schwarz
SCHALTWERK/UMWERFER: Shimano XTR (952er)
SCHALTWERKSROLLEN: Tiso (schwarz)
KASSETTE: Shimano Deore XT
KETTE: Shimano Deore XT HG 93
KURBEL: Tune big foot
INNENLAGER: Syncros 110 mm
KURBELSCHRAUBEN: Tiso in schwarz
KETTENBLATTSCHRAUBEN: Tiso in schwarz
KETTENBLÄTTER: 46t FSA 34t TITAN
PEDALE: Wellgo mit industrielager jetz auch in schwarz
TRIGGER: Sram Attack
INNENZÜGE: Nokon weil dünner
AUßENHÜLLE: Jag wire
REIFEN: Continental Race King
SCHLÄUCHE: Schwalbe leichtbau schläuche
FLASCHENHALTER: Cannondale mit TITANSCHRAUBEN
GEPÄCKTRÄGER/FLASCHENHALTERSCHRAUBEN am sattelrohr vom shimano deore xt kettenschutz weil? schwarz und ultra leicht!
SATTEL: Selle italia flite TITANIUM
SATTELSTÜTZE: Tune starkes stück in schwarz
SATTELKLEMME: Tune würger in schwarz

GEWISCHT: 9,39 MIT PEDALE
FOTOS FOLGEN!!!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. Januar 2011)

@KRAWALLBRUDER 

 Vielen Dank für die tolle Teileliste. 

Ein No-Nonsense-Bike und trotzdem leicht. Das Gewicht  

Bitte noch viele Fotos machen.  Denn erst auf den zweiten Blick sieht man mMn wie toll und ausgewogen die Teileauswahl ist


----------



## Marc B (23. Januar 2011)

Mein aktuelles Tuning-Projekt ist vom Alter noch kein YT, aber der Rahmen ist nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß 

(*zum ganzen Artikel*)


----------



## Marc B (24. Januar 2011)

2009 am Bodensee mit einem geliehenen YT:


----------



## F-N-C (24. Januar 2011)

Wenn hier Leihräder rein dürfen, gehen dann auch Ex-Bikes? 





Mein alter Bock von ~'97 bis ~'05 oder so.
Scott "Neva" -aka Project LSD -aka Vertigo

Hat Spaß gemacht, leider bisschen schwer gewesen.


----------



## Sardes (24. Januar 2011)

mal aktuelle von meinem super v









mfg
Axel


----------



## shanesimons (24. Januar 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Tuning-Projekt ist vom Alter noch kein YT, aber der Rahmen ist nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß



Und was an dem Bike ist dann ein Youngtimer? Ein Bike dessen Rahmen nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist doch nicht automatisch ein Youngtimer und wer kann schon nen topmodernen Rahmen erwarten bei dem Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (24. Januar 2011)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Wenn hier Leihräder rein dürfen, gehen dann auch Ex-Bikes? ;.....



also von mir aus schon.  
"LSD-Projekt"-  wegen der Farbzusammenstellung?


----------



## F-N-C (24. Januar 2011)

shanesimons schrieb:


> "LSD-Projekt"-  wegen der Farbzusammenstellung?



Keine Ahnung, was Du meinst... 

Nee, öhm, zugegeben, die drei Gelbtöne sahen schon echt furchtbar aus, in echt noch schlimmer, als auf dem Foto.
Aber wenn's dreckig war (und das war's meistens) fiel das nicht so auf.


----------



## divergent! (24. Januar 2011)

das super v gefällt mir. ich persönlich würde nen flite dranbauen, -15° vorbau und flachen lenker. dann wär das teil optisch im stand schon richtig geil.

wobei ich am super v ausnahmsweise ne fatty schöner find. aber das rad gefällt mit dem matten lack


----------



## Sardes (24. Januar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> das super v gefällt mir. ich persönlich würde nen flite dranbauen, -15° vorbau und flachen lenker. dann wär das teil optisch im stand schon richtig geil.
> 
> wobei ich am super v ausnahmsweise ne fatty schöner find. aber das rad gefällt mit dem matten lack



da ist ein flite verbaut 
und da das rad hauptsächlich für 2-6std. touren, vornehmlich mit meinem hund, vorgesehen ist, passt die bequeme sitzhaltung sehr gut 
auch singletrails lassen sich so besser fahren

und das mit der gabel ist eben auch geschmackssache 
gerade das super v gefällt mir mit fatty überhaupt nicht, entweder moto oder lefty, aber keine fatty, die gehört meiner meinung nach eher an hardtails und selbst da gefällt mir eine lefty besser


----------



## goegolo (24. Januar 2011)

Die Super V Serie kann ich mit diesem Neuaufbau für meine bessere Hälfte noch fortsetzen


----------



## shanesimons (24. Januar 2011)

det ist schick, schön schlicht  nur der Scott Sattel....
Die blauen Details hab ich erst auf den zweiten Blick gesehen, davon hätte ich gern mehr Bilder.


----------



## Sardes (24. Januar 2011)

auch wenn eine fatty verbaut ist, gefällt es mir soweit ganz gut. 

nur die blauen schrauben, speichennippel und zughüllen gefallen mir persönlich gar nicht 
ach und die sattelstütze würde ich noch kürzen...


----------



## divergent! (25. Januar 2011)

mal ne frage an die super v fahrer...könnt ihr mir mal so ne gewichtshausnummer sagen?


----------



## gretfred (25. Januar 2011)

es gibt hier menschen die haben auf den letzten 5 seiten 20 beiträge, von denen 3 
fotos enthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (25. Januar 2011)

Genau, mehr Bilder!
98er GT Tempest.


----------



## divergent! (25. Januar 2011)

so die gurke ist ja auch schon so ziemlich ein youngtimer









zumindest in teilen.


----------



## Sardes (25. Januar 2011)

was ist denn mit der armen lefty passiert? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










divergent! schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die super v fahrer...könnt ihr mir mal so ne gewichtshausnummer sagen?



ich habe zwar keine waage... aber im gegensatz zu früher ist es spürbar leichter geworden 
mal schauen, ob ich irgendwann in die verlegenheit komme, es zu wiegen.


----------



## divergent! (26. Januar 2011)

die gabel hatte nach 10 jahren dienst keinen bock mehr und ich dann auch keinen da großes geld reinzustecken.....ergo wurde da ne starrgabel draus.

zumal sie mir ausgefedert auch die geo versaut hat


----------



## Sardes (26. Januar 2011)

schade drum 

ich habe hier noch eine lefty liegen, die auf 80mm federweg verkürzt wurde.
wollte sie eventuell in das xcr 1000 einbauen, falls ich den rahmen doch mal wieder aufbaue und es passen sollte...

außer ich habe irgend wann doch noch mal das glück, den caad4 rahmen unten zu finden , dann käme sie sofort dort hinein!


 
p.s.: es muß nicht diese farbe sein


----------



## divergent! (26. Januar 2011)

schönes teil. so was krummes hab ich auch noch









aufbau folgt wenn ich geld und lust dazu hab. soll ne 950er xtr dran, schwarz oder gold eloxierte cyclone und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (26. Januar 2011)

ein Traum.. 



divergent! schrieb:


> schönes teil. so was krummes hab ich auch noch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## divergent! (26. Januar 2011)

ja und irgendwie ärgert es mich daß ich das teil noch nicht fertig hab. bin ja selbst total scharf drauf damit zu fahren.

werd noch etwas kosmetik machen da man durch den neuen vorbau jetzt den schaft sieht. da werd ich mal mit schwarz nachbessern. und dann muss es erstmal wieder zu seinen kumpels in die rahmenecke


----------



## maxim-DD (26. Januar 2011)

wird das jetzt ne C-dale Galerie ?

de ronny


----------



## divergent! (26. Januar 2011)

ach komm die gehören nunmal dazu...........


----------



## goegolo (26. Januar 2011)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> wird das jetzt ne C-dale Galerie ?
> 
> de ronny



Kommt darauf an, was Du hier zu bieten hast


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. Januar 2011)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> wird das jetzt ne C-dale Galerie ?
> 
> de ronny



Das ging mir auch grad durch den Kopf...irgendwie hat mich nie was zu denen hingezogen und als die "Krüppelgabel" kam, wars endgültig vorbei....
... aber das schwarz/güldene 
Da bin ich echt gespannt, wenns weitergeht.


----------



## divergent! (26. Januar 2011)

holgiiii....braun gold....

fehlt noch grün...dann wärs nusspüree mit dill


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (26. Januar 2011)

War zwar auch immer eher der GT Fan aber die Cannondale gefallen mir immer besser.


----------



## Fuchs. (26. Januar 2011)

jo feines killer v 
mein lieblings killer v ist mir damals leider gebrochen


----------



## maxim-DD (26. Januar 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, was Du hier zu bieten hast




wenn ich mich so bei mir umschaue  nicht wirklich, fällt alles unter unter Classic Custom 

de ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funsports_Z (28. Januar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die super v fahrer...könnt ihr mir mal so ne gewichtshausnummer sagen?








12,5 kg....ohne die breiten FR- Schlappen und stattdessen mit 1.9er IRC könnt ne 11 vorne stehen und bei dem schönen silbernen SV würd ich ma auf seriennahe 12,3 kg tippen.

PS: Bild is nich mehr ganz aktuell, inzwischen is auch ne CODA Moto Magic drauf, damit sind's 12,5.


----------



## Steven1968 (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo
mein Bike 






nichts besonderes kenne mich allerdings auch nicht aus
Gruß
Steven


----------



## boschi (29. Januar 2011)

Da wir ja hier langsam zur Cannondale Galerie mutieren schließe ich mich heute mal an. Bei bestem Wetter und gefühlten 15° (na eher -5)  hab ich mich heute auch mal in die Spur gemacht und einige Bilder geschossen.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. Januar 2011)

perfekto der Aufbau!


----------



## DefektesKind (29. Januar 2011)

argh schrieb:


> Und nun noch ein Bild. Ist ja eine Gallerie. Ich weiß aber nicht, aus welchem Jahr das Rad ist. Und es ist auch gar nicht meins. Kai... Hilfe!



Was für ein toller Lolly.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (31. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub ich hab schon lange keinen Youngtimer mehr eingestellt ;-)) diesen hier habe ich auch leider nicht mehr...



 

aber schön original war er wenigstens...fiel mir irgendwie so ein, als ich das Cannondale sah ;-)


----------



## Pump (31. Januar 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab schon lange keinen Youngtimer mehr eingestellt ;-)) diesen hier habe ich auch leider nicht mehr...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Goiles Bike!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (31. Januar 2011)

Pump schrieb:


> Goiles Bike!



 musst Du hier noch Salz in die Wunde streuen? und es war neu und ungefahren...je länger ich es anschaue, umso schlimmer...aber es war halt ein STORCK:kotz: aber die Karre kann ja auch nix dafür, wessen Namen man ihr aufgemalt hat


----------



## Pump (31. Januar 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> musst Du hier noch Salz in die Wunde streuen? und es war neu und ungefahren...je länger ich es anschaue, umso schlimmer...aber es war halt ein STORCK:kotz: aber die Karre kann ja auch nix dafür, wessen Namen man ihr aufgemalt hat


 
Tut mir leid! Ist STORCK schlimmer als BIRIA????? 
Den kübelden Smiley find ich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boschi (1. Februar 2011)

Guten morgen... 

Ach Holger, wenn's nicht so schwer wäre originale Teile zu finden (Biketech Fat-Tube, A-Tube, den Lenker und die Panaracer Reifen), dann wäre es ja auch schon fertig. Es liegt ja alles da inkl. Powerarms für den originalen katalogaufbau wie es mal im Workshop '97 abgebildet war incl. Spinergys ich habe mir nur freizügig erlaubt an die original verbaute XT Bremsanlage ein "R" anzufügen. Zusammengebaut wird es aber erst wenn alle Teile komplett sind und ich auch ne ruhige Minute finde die mir im Moment leider fehlt

Grüße toby


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Februar 2011)

...das machts doch gerade aus, die Teilchen zusammenzutragen...ich hätte eher gedacht, dass die Powerarms als letztes auftauchen. Respekt! ...und gespannt bin ich schon wie ein Flitzebogen, was draus wird...mit XTR kann man auch nix verkehrt machen mach ich auch überall...
was machst Du mit der Wippe? Bleibt die Alu oder hast Du vor die Carbon zu verbauen? Würde mit den Spinergy wohl sogar harmonieren...aber die Carbon war ja schon gebraucht 

950er XTR? wird das fein...die schönste aller XTR!


----------



## boschi (1. Februar 2011)

Hi Holgi, 

ich hab echt fast alles gefunden was ich noch brauchte zum Katalogaufbau. Die Fat-Tube Sattelstutze wird auch nicht gaaaaaaanz so schwer denke ich, nur der A-Tube Vorbau in Stars&Stripes macht mich irgendwie noch leicht wuschig... 
Bei der Wippe werde ich bei Alu bleiben. Die Carbon ist je eine aus den 2000+ Modellen wie ich bis jetzt ermitteln konnte. Habe beschlossen das das nicht so passt. Aber es kann sich ja beim rumprobieren noch einiges ergeben. Klar ist die XTR ne 950er. Was anderes gabs doch 97 noch gar nicht Da sträube ich mich wehement gegen die 960er Serie. Es ist aber schließlich nur die Bremse, da möge man mir den "Ausbruch" aus dem Katalog (739 XT) verzeihen
Also du siehst, alles wird gut Was hast du eigentlich am CD rumzumeckern??? Ist doch schön rot-gelb *g*


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Februar 2011)

wo hab ich am CD gemeckert??? meine Anmerkung, dass mir das Storck gerade einfiel, als ich Dein Bike sah, bezog sich nur darauf, dass mir wieder bewusst wurde, wem ich es verkauft habe... Die Anmerkung bezog sich nicht aufs Bike, sondern auf den Fahrer!! 

Das CD ist ein TRAUM Und noch ein super galeriewürdiges Foto dazu

XTR Bremse:...stimmt die ganze Schaltung hab ich Dir ja auch noch mitgegeben...welcher Wahnsinn hat mich da befallen??? meine Anmerkung 950 sollte nur die 952 ausschließen (weil 9-fach), aber das ist ja völlig egal (siehe oben) - es geht ja wirklich nur um die Bremse, nicht um die Schaltung...960 ist eh grottenhässlich...


----------



## epic2006 (1. Februar 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Was für ein toller Lolly.



Den Lolly gibt es nach meinen Infos nicht mehr. Live war das Ding noch spektakulärer


----------



## krawallbruder (1. Februar 2011)

WUNDERSCHÖN!!!

wasn das fürne sattelstütze eigl.? tune?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (2. Februar 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Den Lolly gibt es nach meinen Infos nicht mehr. Live war das Ding noch spektakulärer



Der Rahmen hatte nen Riss am Sattelrohr. Wurde sehr günstig als SOfort Kauf bei ebay angeboten, irgendjemand musste dann aber drauf bieten, im Endeffekt ist er für ich glaube das 3-fache des Sofort-Kauf-Preises weggegangen. Wenn er nicht so klein gewesen wäre hätte ich zugeschlagen, selbst für defekt war das ein Schnäppchen.
ABER: Ob es ein Youngtimer ist kann man streiten drüber, die meisten Teile sind Classik gewesen, der Rahmen war glaub ich 94 oder 95 kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## divergent! (2. Februar 2011)

@krawallbruder. stütze ist von ota


----------



## krawallbruder (2. Februar 2011)

danke dir brauch eigl. nur die schwarze teile für meine tune stütze


----------



## divergent! (3. Februar 2011)

hol dir doch von kcnc yokes und schrauben sowie schale. gibts bei pitwalk. zur not die ota stÃ¼tze kostet glaub umgerechnet 20â¬.....ich hab mir damals 10 stÃ¼ck in allen farben gekauft und verbaut. tun klaglos ihren dienst


----------



## krawallbruder (3. Februar 2011)

ja aber dann habe ich wieder was rum liegen bin grad am ausmissten ich denke mal kcnc wird das rennen machen wa danke dir für den tip


----------



## vonWeizhacker (5. Februar 2011)

Ich höre zwar immer wieder "Hey, Klassiker" und "Retro" aber gebaut wurde es anno 2000.


----------



## divergent! (5. Februar 2011)

saugeil!!! mit nem geraden lenker wär es perfekt. aber der rahmen ist echt sauschön


----------



## vonWeizhacker (5. Februar 2011)

Gerader Lenker kommt wieder dran! Ich hab nach langer Suche endlich die Shorty 9.0sl Shifter gefunden und bei dem Umbau kommt wieder ´n flat bar dran. Weis nur noch nicht welcher...


----------



## DEAN48 (5. Februar 2011)

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Pump (5. Februar 2011)

Was ist denn das für ein Lenker? Anno,Marke,Durchmesse,Rise? 



vonWeizhacker schrieb:


> Gerader Lenker kommt wieder dran! Ich hab nach langer Suche endlich die Shorty 9.0sl Shifter gefunden und bei dem Umbau kommt wieder ´n flat bar dran. Weis nur noch nicht welcher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vonWeizhacker (5. Februar 2011)

Ritchey WCS Rizer irgendwas in 25,4 auch von 2000, aber gekürzt.


----------



## Pump (5. Februar 2011)

Ich finde den Lenker nicht schlecht, aber klar "Straight Bar" ist halt klassischa...  


vonWeizhacker schrieb:


> Ritchey WCS Rizer irgendwas in 25,4 auch von 2000, aber gekürzt.


----------



## divergent! (5. Februar 2011)

das german a ist auch mal schön. sieht man nicht jeden tag.jetzt noch ne kilo dran und das ding wär der hammer


----------



## Schoasdromme (6. Februar 2011)

Etwas restauriertes Winterbike.
SPECIALIZED  BIG HIT  1998

Einige Umbauten  ,unter anderem die selbst gebaute Schwinge (Kettenstrebe)
aus Edelstahl rohren. 
Die Originale Schwinge ist drei mal gebrochen.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Februar 2011)

Der Plexus ist für mich einer der schönsten Rahmen ever. 

Beim German A kommt aber schon noch mal ne German A Gabel rein, oder?

btw: Für's Specialized gab's übrigens 'nen Disc-Adapter. Ist zwar selten, aber vllt. kannst Du irgendwo noch einen auftreiben?!


----------



## maxim-DD (6. Februar 2011)

@ dmr-bike - prüfe mal deine HR-Felge, die sieht sehr runter gebremst aus.

de ronny


----------



## magas (7. Februar 2011)

@ Plexus  
Judy passt da farblich top ins Konzept. 
hab bei meinem KTM, auch aus 2000, ebenfalls diese in Verwendung und bin immer wieder überrascht wie gut sie funktioniert

@ German A: ebenfalls super - tolle & exquisite Teile 
falls Du eine German A Gabel verbauen solltest, nehme ich Dir die Sid-ney ab


----------



## Schoasdromme (7. Februar 2011)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> @ dmr-bike - prüfe mal deine HR-Felge, die sieht sehr runter gebremst aus.
> 
> de ronny


Stimmt schon ,ist gut runtergebremst,
aaaber ,das ist eine SUN MAMMOTH (Mammuth ?) Downhill 
Felge, da ist noch einiges an Material übrig .
Ich fahre das Bike aber sowieso so gut wie gar nicht mehr.
Meistens schaue ich es mir in der Werkstatt an und denke mir,
"war das eine schöne Zeit mit Dir ",und steig dann auf ein anderes auf...


----------



## Raceline (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leutz!!!
Jetzt habe ich hier so viele wunderschöne Klassiker gesehen das ich mich fast schäme für meins.Aber ich bin stolz drauf und denke das es hier gut rein passt.
Muss dazu sagen das ich von 2001 bis 09 eine orange Psylo SL drauf hatte.Als mir mein Händler aber anbot seine Manitou aus seiner Sammlung zu übernehmen schlug ich zu.So ist jetzt alles(bis auf verschleißteile) 99'er Material.....Wollte jetzt auch mal im Wertermittlungs Thred nachhaken was es denn noch so wert ist.Nicht weil ich es verkaufen möchte (AUF KEINEN FALL!),sondern aus neugier.Aber ich denke mal das ich für den Wert solch ein Fahrrad nie wieder bekomme....deswegen bleibts bei mir.

Aber egal....Sagt mal wie ihr es findet!!!

PS:Wie macht ihr das mit den schönen großen Bildern?Blick da irgendwie nicht durch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. Februar 2011)

meinste so


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Februar 2011)

Hey, verträgt der Stevens-Rahmen überhaupt ne Doppelbrückengabel, wenn vorher ne Psylo mit Einfachbrücke drin war?! 

Original war doch auch nur ne Einfachbrückengabel drin?! 

Also ich wär da vorsichtig. 

btw: Der Geld-Wert von dem Rad ist eher als gering einzustufen.



Raceline schrieb:


> Aber egal....Sagt mal wie ihr es findet!!!



Sorry, aber mir gefällt's überhaupt nicht. Du wolltest es ja wissen 

Hauptsache Dir gefällt's.


----------



## Raceline (8. Februar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> meinste so



Ja genau so ....bin jetzt trotzdem nit schlauer.....


----------



## Raceline (8. Februar 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Hey, verträgt der Stevens-Rahmen überhaupt ne Doppelbrückengabel, wenn vorher ne Psylo mit Einfachbrücke drin war?!
> 
> Original war doch auch nur ne Einfachbrückengabel drin?!
> 
> ...




Warum sollte er denn keine DC vertragen?


----------



## divergent! (8. Februar 2011)

dann geh mal in dein album und klick auf irgendwein bild....dann siehts du das bild in groß und drunter stehen lauter witzige bb-codes für klein, mittel, groß, extralarge, kingsize, doppelwhopper usw.......


----------



## Raceline (8. Februar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> dann geh mal in dein album und klick auf irgendwein bild....dann siehts du das bild in groß und drunter stehen lauter witzige bb-codes für klein, mittel, groß, extralarge, kingsize, doppelwhopper usw.......



Gleich mal testen.....Axo...DANKE jetzte mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raceline (8. Februar 2011)




----------



## bonebreaker666 (8. Februar 2011)

Aaah ein F5...hatte ich auch mal 'ne Weile, in rot. Im großen und ganzen für das Geld gar nicht mal soo schlecht gewesen, das Teil.

Ich hatte übrigens auch 'ne Doppelbrücke drin, der Rahmen hat das gute 2 Jahre, die ich mit der Kombi unterwegs war (und das auch nicht zu zimperlich) klaglos weggesteckt...


----------



## Raceline (8. Februar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> dann geh mal in dein album und klick auf irgendwein bild....dann siehts du das bild in groß und drunter stehen lauter witzige bb-codes für klein, mittel, groß, extralarge, kingsize, doppelwhopper usw.......



Juhu!!! DANKE!!!


----------



## divergent! (8. Februar 2011)

hat ja auch nen massigen steuerrohrbereich....bei mir hats lts auch klaglos ne lefty überlebt. also alles halb so wild


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Februar 2011)

Raceline schrieb:


> Warum sollte er denn keine DC vertragen?



Weil Rahmen eigentlich immer speziell für Doppelbrückengabeln ausgelegt sein sollten. Das ist Fakt.

Es kann also gut gehen, muß es aber nicht. 

Ist natürlich auch von der Fahrweise usw. abhängig.

Frag beim Hersteller nach und schau die Originalausstattung an. Das empfehle nicht nur ich - auch andere ...



divergent! schrieb:


> hat ja auch nen massigen steuerrohrbereich....bei mir hats lts auch klaglos ne lefty überlebt. also alles halb so wild



Das LTS ist auch von GT.


----------



## Raceline (8. Februar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> hat ja auch nen massigen steuerrohrbereich....bei mir hats lts auch klaglos ne lefty überlebt. also alles halb so wild



Finds auch totaler schwachfug!!!Ahead ist Ahead!!!Bei einem Bike von Damals 3000DM Wohl unbedenklich!!!Wenn ich das meinen Händler erzähl,lacht und sacht der auch wieder.....ja ja die im netz


----------



## Rennkram (8. Februar 2011)

Ha!
Doppelbrückengabeln belasten den Rahmen anders als Singlegabeln.
Es gibt Rahmen, denen ist es egal, Anderen eben nicht.

Wenn Hersteller ihre Rahmen nicht für Doppelbrückengabeln freigeben, hat das seinen Grund!


----------



## Raceline (8. Februar 2011)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Ha!
> Doppelbrückengabeln belasten den Rahmen anders als Singlegabeln.
> Es gibt Rahmen, denen ist es egal, Anderen eben nicht.
> 
> Wenn Hersteller ihre Rahmen nicht für Doppelbrückengabeln freigeben, hat das seinen Grund!



Hab nichr mehr viel zeit!!!!Werde aber auf jeden fall eine email an stevens schreiben und nachhaken......als wenn mein Händler mir scheiß andreht...und wenn ja.......ja dann aber.....


----------



## Rennkram (8. Februar 2011)

Schreib auf jeden Fall Stevens an.

Und.. 
Bikehändler haben oft weniger Ahnung als ihre Kundschaft.

edit:
Kann sein, das es in 98% der Fälle gut geht, in einen alten Rahmen ne Doppelbrücke einzubauen.
Man kann aber nicht im Netz schreiben, es sei unbedenklich


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Februar 2011)

Gib einfach mal " Doppelbrückengabel Belastung" in den bekannten Suchmaschinen ein und Du wirst nach wenigen, so ca. drei bis vier Klicks sehen, daß man ne Doppelbrückengabel nicht überall reinbauen sollte. Nur gut gemeint. 

Frag in jedem Fall beim Hersteller nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Februar 2011)

Also ich finds farblich/optisch ganz gelungen. Die Gabel sieht auch gut aus, AAAABER:
wenn jemand Dir schon die Tipps gibt, dass eine Doppelbrückengabel nicht in jeden Rahmen gebaut werden sollte, dann hat das seinen Grund. Dass er sich das nicht ausgedacht hat, hat er ja auch belegt.... Rein optisch sieht der Rahmen im Steuerrohrbereich auch solide aus, aber ob der Hersteller ihn für die anderen Kräfte ausgelegt hat, bleibt immer noch offen. Also sei mal dankbar für den Hinweis und geh mal davon aus, dass Dein Händler davon noch nichts gehört hat. Ich glaube auch kaum, dass der das auswendig für Deinen Rahmen wusste...
In den meisten Fällen sogar hat der Kunde, der sich intensiv mit seinem Hobby beschäftigt, mehr Ahnung als der Händler....das merke ich in vielen "Fachgeschäften" diverser Stilrichtungen immer wieder...denkt der Händler, er hätte nen Ahnungslosen vor sich, wird erzählt was das Zeug hält. Er denkt, er lebt vom Verkaufen. Die guten Händler leben von treuen Kunden...mit dem für mich einfachen Ende: Ich bin bei keinem Händler Stammkunde...(außer bei ALDI)...


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (8. Februar 2011)

Der Rahmen ist von 99?

Das war doch die große Zeit der Doppelbrücken. Die Judy XL als beliebte Freeride Gabel, die hier gezeigte Manitou und sogar von der SID gab's ne Doppelbücken Variante.
Daher würde es mich sehr wundern, wenn das Stevens nicht dafür ausgelegt wäre. Das Rad galt doch damals als Freerider, oder nicht?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## divergent! (8. Februar 2011)

aber mal ganz ehrlich dieses ganze freigabe/steifigkeitsgerede ist doch eh nur ne masche.

früher hat man ne votec oder girvin ans rad gebaumelt ( egal aus welchem material der rahmen war ) einfach weils geil aussah und gut. heutzutage wird da ein theater um achso tolle theoretischen messergebnisse gemacht. nen hersteller zu fragen ist unnötig....die wollen nur ihre produkte verkaufen. nicht umsonst ist dieses ganze systemrad oder wie es sich schimpft so ne gute nummer. oder warum glaubt ihr ist cd mit seiner lefty so lahmarschig gewesen die auch mit adapter zu verklingeln!

die adapter gibt es seit gut 5 jahren. zuerst von bastlern, die sowas in scales oder geniusrahmen stopften, und irgendwann gewerbliche fräser. nachdem cd gemwerkt hat daß man damit richtig geld machen kann haben die nen adapter "entwickelt" der zufällig dem projekt321 bis aufs haar gleicht.

natürlich mit der auflage "doppelbrückentauglich" usw....ist aber ne garantiefeschichte denn usa und schadenersatz sind so ne sache für sich.

fahr den bock und gut. die messergebnisse überlasse den tour und bikebravolesern die ihre räder im katalog kaufen auf empfehlung von "unbestechlichen" testzeitschriften.

und wenn der hobel zerbricht was solls. der hat länger gelebt wie die meisten räder die heutzutage produziert werden.


----------



## Rennkram (8. Februar 2011)

Steuerrohr abgerissen, gebremst mit dem Gesicht 

Klar, die meisten wie auch der Stevens werden wahrscheinlich halten.

Aber es gibt Rahmen, die vertragen keine Doppelbrücke!
Wer sich so eine Gabel in seinen alten Rahmen einbaut tut dies auf eigene Gefahr und sollte sich vorher beim Hersteller informieren.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Februar 2011)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Steuerrohr abgerissen, gebremst mit dem Gesicht
> 
> Klar, die meisten wie auch der Stevens werden wahrscheinlich halten.
> 
> ...



Gebt doch mal z.B. "wunnspeed" in die Suchmaschine ein, schaut Euch entweder den Blog oder die Bilder dazu in der Suchmaschine an und Ihr seht was bei nem abgerissenem Steuerrohr passieren kann.  

O.k. das ist wohl mit nem HT und Starrgabel passiert, aber wegen Doppelbrücke sollte man in jedem Fall beim Hersteller erst einmal nachfragen, ob der Rahmen dafür geht. Das hat auch nix mit einer bestimmten Marke, sondern mit Physik usw. zu tun ...


----------



## eddy 1 (8. Februar 2011)

den gleichen rahmen gab es doch auch mit einer zusätzlichen wippe
wodurch er dann mit einem anderen dämpfer mehr federweg hatte
und der hatte eine doppelbrücke
also alles ok


----------



## bonebreaker666 (8. Februar 2011)

@divergent: ich hätt's nicht besser ausdrücken können 

...und mal so nebenbei: habt ihr eigentlich auch mal darüber nachgedacht, mit welchen fahrenden Zeitbomben ihr so unterwegs seid, wenn ihr mit euren Bauxitbombern auf Tour geht? Ich sag nur Materialermüdung...da braucht's oft genug nicht mal 'ne Doppelbrücke für 'nen Steuerrohrabriss...oder sonstige Rahmenbrüche.
Just my 5 cent.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Februar 2011)

na aber selbstverständlich ist mir das bewusst...wenn man in einen Starrgabelrahmen auf einmal ne 100mm Bomber Z1 einbaut, dann wirken da noch ganz andere Kräfte als so ne "poplige" Doppelbrücke...das kann nicht mehr lange dauern, bis das Marin zerrissen ist...aber ich weiß es wenigstens, dass es irgendwann passiert...nur nicht WANN... 
da braucht es nichtmal Bauxit dafür...und wer weiß schon, wie der Stahlrahmen von innen aussieht nach 20 Jahren???


----------



## Raceline (8. Februar 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist von 99?
> 
> Das war doch die große Zeit der Doppelbrücken. Die Judy XL als beliebte Freeride Gabel, die hier gezeigte Manitou und sogar von der SID gab's ne Doppelbücken Variante.
> Daher würde es mich sehr wundern, wenn das Stevens nicht dafür ausgelegt wäre. Das Rad galt doch damals als Freerider, oder nicht?
> ...



Genau ! Du sagst es,denn die SID DC hatte er mir auch angeboten,(könnte ich auch jederzeit haben) und mein Fully war NR.2 in der Stevens Herachie.Das mit der Manitou ist ja nur geschehen weil ich das Bike original in 99'er Material haben wollte......und das Thema mit dem Händler,da kann ich nur sagen das es Profis sind,also denen vertrau ich voll und ganz(Hake aber trotzdem mal nach).
Vieleicht kennt den ja jemand: http://www.mtb-store.de/

Man da hat aber jemand ne Diskusion losgetreten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raceline (8. Februar 2011)

und wenn der hobel zerbricht was solls. der hat länger gelebt wie die meisten räder die heutzutage produziert werden.[/QUOTE]

Ja soll er aber nicht!!!!Es hat Steilwände noch und nöcher überstanden und ich wollte es jetzt nach 12 Jahren nur noch schön halten.Xen na klar!also jetzt nich spazieren fahren,aber wenn es bricht würde ich wohl nicht drüber weg kommen


----------



## nordstadt (8. Februar 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Gebt doch mal z.B. "wunnspeed" in die Suchmaschine ein, schaut Euch entweder den Blog oder die Bilder dazu in der Suchmaschine an und Ihr seht was bei nem abgerissenem Steuerrohr passieren kann.
> 
> O.k. das ist wohl mit nem HT und Starrgabel passiert, aber wegen Doppelbrücke sollte man in jedem Fall beim Hersteller erst einmal nachfragen, ob der Rahmen dafür geht. Das hat auch nix mit einer bestimmten Marke, sondern mit Physik usw. zu tun ...



Oder durchgeknallten Bike-Konstrukten aus den USA die schon vor der Herstellung zum scheitern verurteilt sind...


----------



## Raceline (8. Februar 2011)

O.K! 
Email an Stevens iss raus,hab bestimmt morgen ne Antwort,ging bis jetzt eigentlich immer ganz flott.........werde dann bericht erstatten.


----------



## Iceman1979 (9. Februar 2011)

solange die EBH stimmt hätte ich da jetzt auch keine großen Bedenken. Sobald aber der Steuerwinkel durch höhere EBH verändert wird, wird das Steuerrohr mehr belastet und dann wird bedenklich

Gruß
Sasha


----------



## Raceline (9. Februar 2011)

@Iceman :Was'n EBH?


SO!Stevens schrieb folgendes:


Hallo Herr ......,

schön zuhören das Sie schon so lange mit unseren Produkten zufrieden sind.



Wir haben keine bedenken bei einem Einbau einer solchen Gabel im Bezug auf die Belastung.

Allerdings müssen wir Ihnen auch sagen, dass Sie bei einem Rahmenbruch keine Garantie mehr haben.


Letzteres is schon klar nach 12 jahren......ich glaube ich hatte 10 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.


----------



## Iceman1979 (9. Februar 2011)

EBH=Einbauhöhe

Gruß
Sasha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raceline (9. Februar 2011)

Iceman1979 schrieb:


> EBH=Einbauhöhe
> 
> Gruß
> Sasha



Jaaa...habs mir fast gedacht,nun die war im Original sogar nur 80mm glaube ich(war ne Manitou Spider R) und das sind jetzt schon ein bisl mehr.Ich habe Stevens aber Detaillierte Angaben gemacht (mit Foto)und lieste ja selbst .Alles O.K.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Februar 2011)

das gehört zwar jetzt wirklich alles nicht mehr in die Galerie, aber wozu der Nachsatz mit dem Garantieentfall im gleichen Zusammenhang?
Keine Bedenken, aber beim (zu erwartenden) Rahmenbruch keine Garantie mehr?


----------



## Raceline (9. Februar 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> das gehört zwar jetzt wirklich alles nicht mehr in die Galerie, aber wozu der Nachsatz mit dem Garantieentfall im gleichen Zusammenhang?
> Keine Bedenken, aber beim (zu erwartenden) Rahmenbruch keine Garantie mehr?



Mann...wer lesen kann.....!?

Das Rad ist 12 Jahre=Garantie 10 Jahre(also abgelaufen) und es ist Modifiziert!!!Ganz Klar der Fall.

Außerdem Fahr ich jetzt seit 2 Jahren mit der Gabel ...Und?NIX!

So...für mich ist das Thema abgeschlossen!!!

Mein Bike lebt schon Länger als einige (und ich kenne viele)deren Bike aus der Kult"*Bruch*"Werkstatt Votec kamen.

Und weil ich's so schön find und ich von divergent auch noch was gelernt hab........






Hahaha...............


----------



## seuchenvogel (9. Februar 2011)

schönes rad.... der rahmen villeicht nen bisschen klobig, aber das ist geschmackssache...  was wiegt es denn so...??
nur die sattelfarbe will mir nich so gefallen, macht das ganze erscheinungsbild kaputt....


----------



## Raceline (9. Februar 2011)

Is 14 kg.

Ja gut der Sattel das mag sein,aber ich find der beißt sich so schön mit dem rest.Außerdem ist es der einzige Flite den ich zur Zeit hab....und warum nen neuen wenn's mir gefällt....

Aber danke für die Blumen!!!


----------



## Raceline (9. Februar 2011)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Scott Octane FX1 1997 oder 98. Erstes rad war mango, leider Rahmenbruch nach 6 Monaten. Den Rahmen des Nachfolgers auf Garantie bekommen, Teile ummontiert und seitdem im Einsatz (Hier Transalp 2008 und Herbstschlamm von "zuhause".)


 Mann ich wusste es doch das ich dieses Bike kenne.Hat nur etwas gedauert bis ich auf die Idee kam mal zu schaun woher der Beitrag kommt.

Hasste vom Wirtz....oder nicht?.Auf jedenfall schönes Teil und Grüße aus der Heimat!


----------



## karlser (11. Februar 2011)

Mein Youngtimer; Breezer Stahl, mit Tune Rädern und Magura HS 33 - und viel zu schweren Pedalen im Moment -->


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (11. Februar 2011)

Toll!

richtig schickes Rad. Allein die Optik der XT Komponeten gefällt mir nicht so. Da war die Vorgänger Reihe schöner. Aber sind ja eh nur Schalthebel und -werk. Insgesamt trotzdem super.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## divergent! (11. Februar 2011)

der rahmen ist schön, die gabel auch aber irgendwie mag mir die kombi beider nicht gefallen. auch der lenker mit vorbau passen nicht. die pedale hast du ja selbst schon genannt. ebenso die schalterei ist optisch nicht schön.

wenns dir so gefällt ist gut wenns meins wär würde ich besagte teile ändern.

sw und schalterei vom vorgänger ist schonmal ne gute idee.den klobigen vorbau durch was graziles von ritchey oder controltech erstzen und das wär schon optisch etwas runder.

aber durchaus ein schönes rad mit kleinen "fehlern"


----------



## tokaido1992 (11. Februar 2011)

SchÃ¶nes Lightning
 laÃ das bloÃ die Klassiker nicht sehen.
Die wÃ¼rden sofort Ã¼ber Dich herfallen.î


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Februar 2011)

tokaido1992 schrieb:


> laÃ das bloÃ die Klassiker nicht sehen.
> Die wÃ¼rden sofort Ã¼ber Dich herfallen.î



die haben da was, das nennt sich "Fertigmacher...."...kannst ja mal suchen, wie lange es dauert, bis es dort auftaucht

aber mir gefÃ¤llts!!


----------



## karlser (11. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Kommentare ; Ihr habt recht was die XT Teile angeht, ist halt eine reine Kostenfrage - alte XTR Teile werden immer noch unverschämt teuer gehandelt ...

Als Lenker hätte ich gerne etwas leichteres und eleganteres, aber die Form vom Azonic ist halt perfekt . 

Übrigens, alle Teile sind ca. zeitgenössisch mit dem Rahmen, teils sogar älter; das war einer der letzten Lightning Rahmen .


----------



## divergent! (11. Februar 2011)

alte xt teile kosten nicht die welt....sw und uw hab ich im keller. bei interesse kann ich dir mal bilder machen. beim uw muss ich aber nochmal schauen


----------



## karlser (11. Februar 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> alte xt teile kosten nicht die welt....sw und uw hab ich im keller. bei interesse kann ich dir mal bilder machen. beim uw muss ich aber nochmal schauen



Danke, ich glaube aber die Schaltwerke vor meinem sind nicht 9-fach kompatibel ...


----------



## thordis (12. Februar 2011)

98er Dagger Elan
Noch im Aufbau, aber fast fertig.
Eine SRAM-Gruppe wird schalten, eine Tomac-Magura oder rote Shimano-DX-V-Brake wird bremsen, ein Satz DAGGER-Decals liegt ebenfalls bereit.
Mehr Fotos in meinem Album.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. Februar 2011)

Das Rot schaut recht hell aus, passt die DX farblich? Oder sieht in natura anders aus und es wirkt nur am Foto so? 
Hast du schon eine DX V Brake? ich hab noch eine rumliegen Neu!


----------



## goegolo (13. Februar 2011)

Schöne Gabel, Dagger sagt mir leider gar nix


----------



## thordis (13. Februar 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Das Rot schaut recht hell aus, passt die DX farblich? Oder sieht in natura anders aus und es wirkt nur am Foto so?
> Hast du schon eine DX V Brake? ich hab noch eine rumliegen Neu!



den richtigen farbton zu treffen ist nicht ganz einfach, da ist ja die kleinste abweichung schon erkennbar.
vielleicht mach ich am ende auch eine schwarze v-brake dran. mal sehn...


----------



## thordis (13. Februar 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Schöne Gabel, Dagger sagt mir leider gar nix



längst geschichte...

_finest aluminium frames from anaheim/california_ hieß es damals bei dagger.
verbaut wurden ausschließlich easton-rohrsätze.

von 97 bis 99 auch im bike workshop vertreten. ich hab meinen rahmen 98 direkt bei bike crew landsberg, dem offiziellen deutschland-vertrieb, bestellt.
nach 12 jahren war er mal fällig für eine komplettrestauration.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-N-C (14. Februar 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Schöne Gabel...



Krass! Schönes Teil!

Mir war aber, da war was mit "Fahr' die bloß mit Brake-Booster!"
Die (Carbon) Brücke ist, wie die Cantisockel-Ringe, nur auf die (Magnesium) Tauchrohre gesteckt und verklebt, nicht ein Teil, wie normalerweise üblich.

Mir war, als ob sich die Verklebung lösen könnte, wenn durch die Bremsen die Tauchrohre, bzw, die Ringe, auf denen die Cantisockel verbaut sind, ständig verdreht werden.
Nen einfacher Booster hilft.
(Die ähnlich aufgebaute X-Vert hatte das Problem NICHT, da waren die Canti-Sockel in die Brücke integriert, nicht auf den Tauchrohren.)


----------



## thordis (14. Februar 2011)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Nen einfacher Booster hilft.



 Danke für den Tip! Werd's berücksichtigen.


----------



## Patrick#79 (17. Februar 2011)

Das Bike meiner Träume!


----------



## divergent! (17. Februar 2011)

schönes teil...die votec gabel ist ne heiße sache


----------



## msony (17. Februar 2011)

Sunn REvolt Softail Bj.95
Denke das passt hier rein.


----------



## Gitanes (17. Februar 2011)

Paßt sehr gut hier rein, ist allerdings ein 98er. Welche Federgabel mit wieviel Federweg hast Du denn da drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. Februar 2011)

gabel sieht nach ner sid aus?

schönes rad


----------



## msony (18. Februar 2011)

is ne sid2000 allerdings getravelt,damit mit Geometrie nich versaut wird.


----------



## divergent! (18. Februar 2011)

bin ich gut

und was wiegt das gute stück? schätze mal so um die 10-10,5 kilo?

sehe ich da nen extralite vorbau?schönes teil


----------



## msony (18. Februar 2011)

Syncros Titanstütze,Hügi HR Nabe ,XTR 900 Vr Nabe,Extralite Vorbau,Race Face Turbine IB,Tune AC-37 Lager,Avid SD Ultimate gebremst,mach je nach Reifen 10,1 -10,5 Kilo.
Richtig getippt.

Die Naben sind auf dem Bild noch nicht verbaut.Da sind es XTR 950.
Paar Sachen wie Lenker,Bremsgriffe, eben Laufräder werden noch geändert.
Bilder mache ich dann mal neue.


----------



## DieBremsbacke (19. Februar 2011)

Hmmm fast noch zu jung BJ 2001 aber haben jetzt ja 2011   weiß nicht wo es sonst rein passt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Februar 2011)

Das passt!!!...schöne "Winterkarre" oder wozu  der Ice Spiker? Solange V-brakes dran sind, gehts fast immer als youngtimer durch und wir sind hier gar nicht so KLEINlich...wenn ich an das 2003er Palomino denke, das hier ausgiebig diskutiert wurde und wird. Mir gefällt das Specialized...wenns ein stumpjumper wäre sogar noch mehr ;-)

...wozu sind die Züge vorne so lang? die Perspektive kann täuschen, aber das sind schon riesen Schlingen oder?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. Februar 2011)

@msony
Das Sunn - mir gefällt's. 

Optisch zwar nicht 1a, aber funktional und gewichtsmäßig gibt's da nix zu meckern. Wieviel FW hat's denn hinten - 1 bis 2cm?


----------



## msony (19. Februar 2011)

@berlin-mtbler .THX
Optik mach ich noch was dran,Federweg hinten lt. Sunn 1Zoll.
Hab ich aber noch nicht geschafft rauszuholen.
Gruesse


----------



## epic2006 (19. Februar 2011)

msony schrieb:


> .....Federweg hinten lt. Sunn 1Zoll.
> Hab ich aber noch nicht geschafft rauszuholen.
> Gruesse



Da dürfte es aber den Elatomer auch sonstwohin batzen....

Noch passende Reifen drauf http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...evlar-Faltreifen-26x2-10-60TPI-blackwall.html und es grenzt an Perfektion.

Hättest Du nochmal ein Bild von der Antriebsseite?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## msony (19. Februar 2011)

Bilder kommen noch,versprochen.
Reifen,IRC ist ne sehr gute Idee-hatte ich schonmal.
Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (19. Februar 2011)

]


[/URL

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/803390]
	


Schon mal was von der Tretseite.
Geshiftet wird mit modernen X.9 Triggern.


Der Umwerfer muss noch wech.Sram oder Sachs.
Es geht auch fast Shimano frei!!


----------



## msony (19. Februar 2011)

Achso,falls noch jemand von euch leicht "silberne" Schnellspanner übrig hat, muss kein Tune sein,der kann sich gerne melden.
Tausche auch gegen die xtr dinger.


----------



## DieBremsbacke (20. Februar 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Das passt!!!...schöne "Winterkarre" oder wozu  der Ice Spiker? Solange V-brakes dran sind, gehts fast immer als youngtimer durch und wir sind hier gar nicht so KLEINlich...wenn ich an das 2003er Palomino denke, das hier ausgiebig diskutiert wurde und wird. Mir gefällt das Specialized...wenns ein stumpjumper wäre sogar noch mehr ;-)
> 
> ...wozu sind die Züge vorne so lang? die Perspektive kann täuschen, aber das sind schon riesen Schlingen oder?



   Bei uns war nach tau und dann wieder Frost die Straßenlage miserabel. Auf manchen Wegen pures Eis. Deshalb hab ich mir für den letzten Winter mal etwas Sicherheit geleistet. Mitfahrer konnten nicht so unbeschwert über die Eisplatten brettern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.     Hinten war mir der Spike nicht so wichtig soll ja auch Spaß machen. Aber Vorne haben sich die Dinger echt bezahlt gemacht.


Die Züge hmmm ja kann sein ...... ist mir jetzt auch erst auf dem Foto aufgefallen.


----------



## Murph (21. Februar 2011)

DieBremsbacke schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Leider können wir alle nicht auf deine Festplatte zugreifen. 
Ist bestimmt ein interessantes Bild......vermutlich


----------



## DieBremsbacke (21. Februar 2011)

hehe wie ist das denn da rein gekommen,

  Aber ist leider nix interessantes nur ne Datei von Microsoft zum Video  erstellen. Wo das herkommt weiÃ ich selber nicht, mit sowas mach ich eigentlich gar nix. Aber lustig wie schnell man aus Versehen Infos raushauen kann
  Also keine lustigen Bilder von fallendem BikerÂ´n

  So wieder zum Themaâ¦..


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. Februar 2011)

msony schrieb:


> @berlin-mtbler .THX
> Optik mach ich noch was dran,Federweg hinten lt. Sunn 1Zoll.
> Hab ich aber noch nicht geschafft rauszuholen.
> Gruesse



@msony
Also ich bin schon sehr gespannt, was Du da noch alles rausholst. 

mMn wären gewichtsmäßig Leichtbauschläuche und- reifen vieeeeeeeel besser, wenn auch die IRC ganz klar mehr Klassiker-Charme versprühen. 

Mit 'ner Race Face Next LP Carbon, Dura-Kassette usw. wären's auch noch ein paar Gramm weniger, oder?

Finde es aber so schon echt einen der interessantesten und besten Youngtimer hier.


----------



## msony (22. Februar 2011)

Hm,mal sehen.
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.
Gruesse


----------



## daswiesen (24. Februar 2011)

na dann will ich auch mal mei etwas selteneres Goldstück herzeigen

TREK 8900SL 1998


----------



## divergent! (24. Februar 2011)

lecker gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-N-C (24. Februar 2011)

Naja, keine Schönheit, aber schaut nach artgerechter Haltung aus. 

(Ganz schöne Kampfspuren das Ding, hat bestimmt einiges zu erzählen.)

Nur dei zwei unterschiedlichen Bremshebel täten mich stören.


----------



## divergent! (24. Februar 2011)

mich wunderts nur daß die reifen sauber und der rahmen dreckig ist.....sollte das nicht im normalfall gleich sein


----------



## daswiesen (24. Februar 2011)

ne schön ist sicher wo anders, ist eben täglich im gebrauchm da achte ich eben nicht mehr ganz so doll drauf ob der Lack ein weg kriegt.
Das mit dem Bremshebel sieht zugegeben mies aus. Wollte auch den originalen wieder dran haben, aber mir ist da nun schon 2x der Bremszylinder über den Jordan gehüpft :-( 
Und nun weiß ich net ob ich den alten gegen den gleichen Hayes austauschen soll oder den alten kaputten nochmal flott machen soll.


----------



## Holgi (25. Februar 2011)

F-N-C schrieb:


> Naja, keine Schönheit, aber schaut nach artgerechter Haltung aus.
> 
> (Ganz schöne Kampfspuren das Ding, hat bestimmt einiges zu erzählen.)
> 
> ...


 
ich finde das macht den Charme eines alten Bikes aus, neuwertiger Zustand ist ja nett, aber ein Bike ohne Kampfspuren wurde vermutlich nicht hart genug gefahren


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Februar 2011)

...das ist doch nur Dreck...mit bisschen Wasser und Mühe und paar passenden Teilen sieht das wieder aus wie aus dem Ei gepellt


----------



## oldschooler (27. Februar 2011)

ohhh...team yellow 1998.... ich hatte einst ein 8000sl... leider ist der lack regelrecht weggefault...(wurde grün und dann konnte man ihn wegschnipsen...laut trek mein fehler... ein richtiger trek-sladen) und das teil war mit 21" bei 1,75 einfach zu groß...

(naja, wollte ja immer ein klein...das gabs dann auch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc90 (1. März 2011)

Ab welchem alter ist  Ein Rad bei euch ein Youngtimer?


----------



## shanesimons (1. März 2011)

xc90 schrieb:


> Ab welchem alter ist  Ein Rad bei euch ein Youngtimer?



Naja wenn man der Classic-Definition folgt dann ab 95/96, weil dort ja mittlerweile die Grenze "frühe 90iger" bis zur Mitte 90er aufgeweicht wurde, aber das will auch nicht jeder dort hören.


----------



## towatai (1. März 2011)

Schitteböhn! SUNN 5000R mit ner neuen HS11













spiele mit dem gedanken es zu verkaufen, hab aber keinerlei vorstellungen davon, was ich preislich ansetzen könnte..


----------



## shanesimons (1. März 2011)

Dann frag doc h mal in Wertermittlungsfred nach und ein paar schöne Fotos wären auch toll.


----------



## towatai (1. März 2011)

komm leider momentan nicht wirklich dazu fotos zu machen aber ich versuchs die tage mal.. hatte da im thread übrigens schon angefragt aber noch keinen tipp bekommen. n uuungefährer preisbereich würde mir ja schon reichen. rahmen ist vom chrom her noch sehr gut, kurbel, schnellspanner, sattelstütze + klemmung, lenker, steuersatz auch noch alles originoaaaaal und sehr gut in schuss!


----------



## Iceman1979 (4. März 2011)

Gruß
Sasha


----------



## shanesimons (4. März 2011)

Was is'n dat für ne Gabel? 
Wenn du meine Meinung hören willst und das Rad noch richtig schön machen willst, dann mach diesen komischen MOnster Sticker ab 
Dann ist es richtig schick......


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. März 2011)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Was is'n dat für ne Gabel?



Pace vllt. ?!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. März 2011)

shanesimons schrieb:


> ....mach diesen komischen MOnster Sticker ab
> Dann ist es richtig schick......



ja komisch wie das Ding ins Auge "sticht"...

Die Gabel mit der "Bremse hinten", find ich allerdings cool...

...steht was von "racing" drauf...Fox-"racing"? Ne oder...die Schwester von Racing Ralph vielleicht?

Bike gefällt ...da ist noch viel Original dran oder? Ist das ein Alps 5 Dämpfer? Dann würde Fox-Gabel wieder passen...

und eins muss man ja auch mal erwähnen: Ein tolles galeriewürdiges Foto mit schönem Bildaufbau leicht unscharfer Hintergrund, das Bike "fährt INS Bild" und das in "Leserichtung" - sehr schön!


----------



## Iceman1979 (4. März 2011)

thx 

Ja der Aufkleber..... ich find Ihn schön
Ausserdem muss er nen kleinen Klarlackabplatzer kaschieren 
Die Gabel ist ne Pace RC36 Evo2 (von 99)
habe das Rad original aufgebaut erstanden. Viel ist allerdings nicht mehr original. Der Dämpfer ist geblieben (Fox Alpes4)
Auch nicht alles Time correct (~94er bis 99er Teile hauptsächlich)
Habe hier den schwerpunkt auf die Optik gelegt - den Wechsel von Schwarz/Carbon zu blankem Alu

und ja, der Umwerfer fehlt noch - wird ein 900er
Gewicht, wie es dasteht: 10,8xxKg

Gruß
Sasha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (4. März 2011)

Ja das sieht schon schick aus. ABer Klein-Holgi hat wirklich recht der Aufkleber lenkt wahnsinng ab, wenn er wenigstens rot wäre und viel zu neu ist er auch noch 
Ach so ein Y ist echt schön, vielleicht wird meins auch mal fertig.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (4. März 2011)

Traumhaftes Bike!


----------



## divergent! (4. März 2011)

top! absolut erstklassig aufgebaut


----------



## Iceman1979 (4. März 2011)

extra für Euch 





Gruß
Sasha


----------



## Rennkram (4. März 2011)

Ja!  + super Foto


----------



## shanesimons (4. März 2011)

Photoshop ist ne tolle erfindung, was?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. März 2011)

aber sowas von besser


----------



## Iceman1979 (4. März 2011)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Photoshop ist ne tolle erfindung, was?



sowas von


----------



## Blackspire (5. März 2011)

mein neues Specialized, endlich fertig (ist ein Rad jemals fertig?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. März 2011)

Das gefällt mir auch wieder sehr sehr gut...ich bin jetzt kein Specialized Experte, aber war ein RockHopper nicht ein Einstiegsmodell? Dafür ist es ja geradezu pervers gut ausgestattet mittlerweile...aber top geworden!!! Die roten Highlights am Schaltwert, Flaschenhalterschrauben und der KING natürlich gefallen mir sehr gut!


----------



## Blackspire (5. März 2011)

schön wenn es gefällt.

Bei Specialized beginnt es mit dem Hardrock -> Rockhopper -> Stumpjumper -> S-Works

Ich war eigentlich auf der Suche nach einem schönen Stumpjumper Modelljahr 98-00.
Meistens waren sie nicht in meiner Größe (19") oder einfach zu abge****t.
In einer alten "Mountainbike" wurde das Rockhopper PRO (Also fast schon ein Stumpi  ) getestet, und das gefiel mir in seinem gelben Kleid schon immer...

Jo und 2 Wochen später, zack gerade frisch bei ebay reingestellt (nur Rahmen), in einem top Zustand. Gleich über Sofort-Kauf ergattert. Einige Teile hatte ich bereits, aber meine Vorstellungen wurden immer perfekter und natürlich auch teurer^^

Nun ist es fertig und macht ne Menge Spaß. 
Folgende Änderung stehen vll. noch an:

- Klickies (424er Shimano)
- gleiche Klemme, aber in rot eloxiert
- Flaschenhalter (Specialized Alu)

Hier mal die Parts:

- Rahmen: 2000er Specialized Rockhopper PRO 19"
- Gabel: 2000er Rock Shox SID XC Hydra Air
- Steuersatz: Chris King 1 1/8
- Vorbau: Race Face Deus XC 110mm
- Lenker: Easton EC 70 580mm, 25,4mm
- Radcomputer: SIGMA BC 1200
- Bremsen: 951er XTR V-Brakes
- Bremshebel: 950er XTR
- Schalthebel: 952er XTR, 9-Fach
- Schaltwerk: 952er XTR Middle-cage, 9-Fach
- Umwerfer: 950er XTR, 34,9mm
- Kurbel: 952er XTR, 24/34/46
- Pedalen: Point Alien 2
- Felgen: Mavic X517 SUP Ceramic
- Naben: 950er XTR 
- Schnellspanner: 950er XTR
- Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,10
- Schläuche: Schwalbe AV 13
- Kette: SRAM PC 971
- Kassette: SRAM PC 951, 11-28
- Klemme: Procraft, 9gr.
- Stütze: Race Face XY 30,9mm
- Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
- rot eloxierte Kleinigkeiten, wie Alu-Flaschenhalterschrauben, Schaltwerksröllchen, Endkappen
- Gewicht: ??? muss bald mal an die Waage

es gibt ein paar Parts die sind nicht ganz zeitgemäß
(Stütze - hat schon das neue Logo, pff mir egal, sie ist dafür neu
Vorbau - ist ein 2005er Modell, aber optisch passt er bestens, vorallem zur Krone der SID
Lenker - Carbon halt..mh, der EA 70 sieht fast identisch aus
Kette und Kassette - gut, günstig und sehr leicht!)


So, schluß jetzt, .....morgen gehst wieder raus in Wald!


----------



## eddy 1 (5. März 2011)

das Speci


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. März 2011)

Ich glaub mir ist mal wieder ein Bild gelungen, das für die Galerie taugt...


----------



## 6ix-pack (7. März 2011)

Mein Neuzugang:


----------



## shanesimons (7. März 2011)

Die Gabel scheint aber von der Farbe sich ganz schön mit dem Rahmen zu beißen. Wird wahrscheinlich ne Judy DH sein, deren rot ist naturgemäß etwas dunkler, als so ein "Feuerrot". Also gibts noch was zu tun Ich würde natürlich ne Headshock empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## focus85 (7. März 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/849141


----------



## Raceline (13. März 2011)

Schlechtes Bild ,poste aber trotzdem mal....


----------



## Raceline (13. März 2011)




----------



## msony (13. März 2011)

Update von meinen Sunn Softail (Seite 49).
Hab nen bisschen gebastelt und Fotos gemacht.O.K, sind im Stall gemacht,aber ich denke ihr guckt euch genau so gerne Fotos an wie ich.Ausserdem ist hier eh nie viel los,also losgespamt.










Kurbelstern silber gemacht,neuer Umwerfer ShimaNOund neue Bremshebel.
@epic2006,jetzt auch mit Retroreifen.
@berlin-mtbler.muss dir mitteilen,das die leichteste Version 9.92 Kilo ist mit Conti Twister und ner anderen Sid,mir das Bike so aber echt besser gefällt.
@Shanesimmons ,Danke für den Umwerfer.
Werd die Tage mal Bilder in der Natur machen.
Schönen Sonntag noch 
Gruesse Markus


----------



## Hardtail-lover (13. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr davon? 
Überlege die Bremse gegen meine Magura Blue auszutauschen...
Bin für verbesserungsvorschläge offen!


----------



## maxim-DD (13. März 2011)

Hardtail-lover schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?
> Überlege die Bremse gegen meine Magura Blue auszutauschen...
> Bin für verbesserungsvorschläge offen!



verbesserungsvorschläge:

ne komplett schwarze Magura verbauen!
die schalthebel ab!!! im classicforum gegen ein paar m740 tauschen!
die inferno`s raus! denn die taugen nicht fürs gelände! UND ICH MÖCHTE SIE NICHT, bin garade dabei meine neongelben loszuwerden!

de ronny


----------



## Hardtail-lover (13. März 2011)

Das mit den Infernos ist klar (ich finde sie trotzdem geil!!!) wird demnächst gegen ein Hügi Compact Laufradsatz mit Mavic MA 40 ausgetauscht.
Schwarze Maguras hatte ich auch im Kopf, hab aber keine lust auf die Aktuelle HS33.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand welche über?


----------



## Raceline (13. März 2011)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> verbesserungsvorschläge:
> 
> ne komplett schwarze Magura verbauen!
> die schalthebel ab!!! im classicforum gegen ein paar m740 tauschen!
> ...



Die Maguras sind richtig geil,finds wie Faust auf's Auge und Optisch Finde ich es sowieso mal gelungen.Aber im Punkt Schalthebel.....naja...STI oder Drehgriff.....das passt wirklich nicht.


----------



## divergent! (13. März 2011)

bremsen würde ich so lassen, gefällt. lrs tauscht du ja schon und die schalthebel find ich geil.


----------



## shanesimons (13. März 2011)

Ich find das Bike so gut, die Magura ist ein schöner Kontrast und auch die Infornos passen gut, einzig die Geometrie sieht mir persönlich etwas "schräg" aus aber da lässt sich nicht viel machen und die Daumis sind wirklich nicht so prall. Ansonsten find ich`s schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (13. März 2011)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen, die Magura Blue würde zu kontrastlos wirken, kommt mit den Johnny T. perfekt rüber!
Mit den Infernos find ich's klasse, ist aber einfach Geschmackssache.
Wenn du sie loswerden möchtest, darfst du dich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## Hardtail-lover (13. März 2011)

Danke erstmal für das positive feedback! Die Maguras waren erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig für mich, passen aber echt gut..Die XT Daumis sind einfach Saugeil!!!
Was jedoch die "schräge" Optik angeht, liegt denke ich am maximalen ferderweg der GS4 (ist meine erste Federgabel, also verbessert mich gerne)!
Die Infernos sind nicht weniger geil, machen das Bike bei 12,5Kg doch etwas zu schwer und sind für mein anderes Projekt gedacht!


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (13. März 2011)

cyclecraft CSP in der Freeride Version (special edition).


----------



## DeepStar23 (13. März 2011)

cooles Teil!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. März 2011)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> cooles Teil!



Find ich auch cool. 

Schwarz statt neon bei der HS würde mir persönlich besser gefallen, ist aber Geschmackssache.


----------



## shanesimons (14. März 2011)

Ja schick, cylecraft steht auch bei mir noch auf der Wunschliste aber eins in Sidblau, bzw Sidblau/Orange.
Das hier ist auch toll und endlich mal wieder n schönes Bild.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (14. März 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Find ich auch cool.
> 
> Schwarz statt neon bei der HS würde mir persönlich besser gefallen, ist aber Geschmackssache.



Wenn die Bremsen auch noch schwarz wären fände ich das optisch zu langweilig. Bei einem neutralen Rahmen in schwarz/grau dürfen es bei den Anbauteilen ruhig etwas kräftigere Farben sein, das sorgt für die nötige Spannung in der Optik und gibt dem Auge beim Betrachten Ruhepunkte (sog. Hot Spots). 

Außerdem steh ich total auf das Magura-Gelb . Eine Schande, dass sie diese Farbe aufgegeben haben, aber das nächste "anniversary" Model kommt bestimmt...


----------



## F-N-C (14. März 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> ...Außerdem steh ich total auf das Magura-Gelb . Eine Schande, dass sie diese Farbe aufgegeben haben, aber das nächste "anniversary" Model kommt bestimmt...



Gibt's doch schon. 
-> http://www.magura.com/de/produkte/scheibenbremsen-2011/prod/marta-sl-magnesium-20.html

Aber echt klasse das CSP, grade WEGEN der Bremse.


----------



## Superfriend (21. März 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> cyclecraft CSP in der Freeride Version (special edition).



Die Ratzefatze-Kurbel steht dem Bock sehr gut, ein schöner kleiner Eyecatcher. Pluspunkte auch für die DX-Pedale! Die Bremsen sind natürlich mit neongelb noch viel besser als ohne. Gibt es Fotos vom Heavytools? Ist es jenes, an das ich denke? Falls ja: Klappert noch die alte Flaschenhalterschraube im Rahmen und lebt die AMP-Gabel noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (25. März 2011)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> ...super ! tät ich auch nehmen....was tät ich net alles nehmen...



so geht's mir auch und jetzt bin ich bei 36 Bikes. Hoffentlich hält meine Frau durch....

Grüße


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. März 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> so geht's mir auch und jetzt bin ich bei 36 Bikes. Hoffentlich hält meine Frau durch....
> 
> Grüße





ich darf das mal schnell ausdrucken und mit nach Hause nehmen


----------



## idworker (25. März 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ich darf das mal schnell ausdrucken und mit nach Hause nehmen



na klar, kannst noch dazu schreiben, dass zwei weitere Bikes bereits im Anflug sind....

Grüße


----------



## kaot (25. März 2011)

ein photobeweis wäre super, sonst glaubt das keine frau


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. März 2011)

naja...sein Bild "Bikelager" im Album sieht schon ziemlich verdächtig aus...


----------



## nafetsgurk (25. März 2011)

gemäss den forenregeln gerade noch ein yt...2001
der kollege links hat die gleiche farbkombi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr der Ritzel (25. März 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> naja...sein Bild "Bikelager" im Album sieht schon ziemlich verdächtig aus...



erinnert aber ein wenig an eine Leichenhalle...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (26. März 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> so geht's mir auch und jetzt bin ich bei 36 Bikes. Hoffentlich hält meine Frau durch....
> 
> Grüße



Na Gott sei dank gibt es schlimmere Typen als mich!  ...da bin ich mit meinen 22Stück Anfänger gegen dich. Es gibt immer noch einen der durchgedrehter ist!  
Weiter so!!!!


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (26. März 2011)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> ...super ! tät ich auch nehmen....was tät ich net alles nehmen...



Wer noch Interesse an einem frühen cyclecraft 4-Gelenker hat, bei ebay gibt's grad eins in orange:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200589040054&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Macht von den Bildern her nen ganz guten Eindruck.

Grüßr
Chris


----------



## david99 (26. März 2011)

nafetsgurk schrieb:


>



Ich muss grad an einen Panzer denken


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2011)

hier passts, denk ich, auch gut rein. is zwar fast noch etwas zu alt, aber die summe der teile solltes schon zum youngtimer machen


----------



## idworker (27. März 2011)

photobeweis folgt demnächst....kümmere mich heute mal um meine Frau


----------



## divergent! (27. März 2011)

alex sieht gut aus. falls du dich mal von dem rahmenset trennen solltest denk an mich. ich könnte noch ein kara gebrauchen


----------



## aggressor2 (27. März 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> alex sieht gut aus. falls du dich mal von dem rahmenset trennen solltest denk an mich. ich könnte noch ein kara gebrauchen



ich hab übrigens neulich gelernt, dass zumindest das 93er karakoram elite eigentlich corrado heißen sollte und aus irgendwelchen gründen in europa nich unter dem namen verkauft werden konnte/durfte...

p.s. nix da!


----------



## divergent! (27. März 2011)

abwarten


----------



## Toubab (27. März 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich hab übrigens neulich gelernt, dass zumindest das 93er karakoram elite eigentlich corrado heißen sollte und aus irgendwelchen gründen in europa nich unter dem namen verkauft werden konnte/durfte...
> 
> p.s. nix da!




Kann gut sein, immerhin gab es zu jener Zeit auch einen gleichnamigen VW.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (30. März 2011)

Toubab schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, immerhin gab es zu jener Zeit auch einen gleichnamigen VW.



Und ganz genau so war es. Wär eh nicht förderlich für den Verkauf gewesen, der einzig brauchbare Motor an der gleichnamigen Karre war der G60 und dazu sagte man nicht umsonst "heiße Kiste". Naja, steht ja auch treffend vw drauf.


----------



## divergent! (30. März 2011)

frisösenporsche

der g60 hat aber öfters auch mal reichlich probleme gemacht


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. März 2011)

ich weiss nur, dass ich mit den G60 gerne "gespielt" habe mit zu der Zeit 228-Nissan PS im 300ZXT...konnt ich mit leben, dass sie mich alle "Reisbrenner" geschimpft haben....wäre heute auch fast ein Youngtimer...um beim Thema zu bleiben...


----------



## oldschooler (31. März 2011)

die leute die mim lader probleme haben/hatten sind die gleichen, die auch SIDs reihenweise kaputt kriegen...

das material ist immer nur so gut, wie die hand die es wartet... (mein 16v G60 vom 2er limited im 1er (transplantiert) machte nie murren...)

aber zurück zum thema:

aggressor: würde mal die kettenspannung ein wenig erhöhen!


----------



## aggressor2 (31. März 2011)




----------



## gewichtheber (3. April 2011)




----------



## 6ix-pack (3. April 2011)

Schickes Klein! ;-)


----------



## tokaido1992 (3. April 2011)

echt schönes KOI...
mit die schönste Lackierung neben Sea & Sky und Gator


----------



## 2RadBanause (3. April 2011)

tokaido1992 schrieb:


> mit die schönste Lackierung neben Sea & Sky und Gator


 Schönheit liegt im Auge des einzelnen Betrachters (mir gefallen die auch bisher am besten). Sea&Sky, Gator und Koi sind sicher die Lackierungen, die die meisten Leute schön finden können. Es sind die _Zugänglichsten_, aber leider auch die _Gewöhnlichsten_ mehrfarbigen Lackierungen aus dem Hause Klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flema (3. April 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>



Sehr schönes Foto !!!


----------



## tokaido1992 (3. April 2011)

Ok Ok die Linear Fade 
sind fast alle ein Genuss aber diese sind halt
meine Favoriten


----------



## °Fahreinheit (4. April 2011)

Ich werf mal mein altes Shogun in die Runde.


----------



## tokaido1992 (4. April 2011)

schickes Teil.  Wie fährt sich die STM?
950er Schaltwerk und Sachs Quarz oder Neos Kurbeln 
alles rangeworfen was gerad da war.. 
Aber sieht gut aus.


----------



## divergent! (4. April 2011)

mmhhuuuaaa die gabel die gabel!!!


----------



## °Fahreinheit (4. April 2011)

Also richtig gut funktioniert die STM-Gabel nicht mehr. Die Elastomere sind schon einige Jahre alt und die Ölpatrone hat sich auch verabschiedet. Gibt gefühlt keine Zugstufe mehr. Da ich das Bike aber hauptsächlich für Touren nutze, spielt das keine große Rolle. Wie ja schon festgestellt sind auch die Komponenten recht zusammengewürfelt. Aber es fährt und macht Spaß dabei. Gutes Drittbike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Odal (6. April 2011)

Mein Bike :
















Teileliste :
Rahmen : Astro
Steuersatz : Chris King 
Ahead-Kappe : Tune Carbon
Gabel : AMP F-3 XC
Vorbau : Syntace F99 mit Titanschrauben
Lenker : Race Face Next XC
Griffe : Cinnelli Lenkerband
Bar Ends : Woodman Carbon
Schalthebel : Shimano XT,erleichtert 
Bremshebel : Kooka Racha
Bremsen : Precision Billet Vee-Brake mit Tuningkit und Extralite Belagshalter
Sattelklemme : RB-Design mit Titanschraube
Sattelstütze : Tune "Starkes Stück"
Sattel : JM Speedneedle
Kurbel : Race Face Turbine LP
Kettenblätter : Specialites-TA 24/34/44 
KB-Schrauben : Tune u. Adventure Components,Alu
Innenlager : Specialites-TA Titan
Pedale : NC17 Sudpin
Umwerfer : Shimano XT mit Aluschrauben
Schaltwerk : Precision Billet Proshift MK2 mit Carbontuning und Extraliterollen 
Felgen : American Classic MTB
Speichen : DT Revolution 2.0-1.5-2.0
Naben : Adventure Components APX u. Chub
Ritzel : Shimano XTR 11-32
Schnellspanner : Tune AC16/17
Reifen : Nokian NBX Lite 2.0
Schläuche : Maxxis Flyweight
Flaschenhalter : MEKS Carbon


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. April 2011)

@Odal: Die Karre hat was!!! Viele feine Sachen dran, die mir auch gefallen und das rot/schwarz/silber ist schön durchgezogen. Aber (jetzt kommt das klitzekleine Aber): glaubst Du nicht, dass Du vielleicht bisschen viele Nokon Perlen aufgefädelt hast?
Das hängt ja ziemlich durch. Ich würde auch den Zug für den hinteren Umwerfer auf der anderen Seite des Sitzrohres verlegen....irgendwie stört es die Linie...

Aber das nur am Rande...SCHÖNER AUFBAU...


----------



## Odal (6. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> @Odal: Die Karre hat was!!! Viele feine Sachen dran, die mir auch gefallen und das rot/schwarz/silber ist schön durchgezogen. Aber (jetzt kommt das klitzekleine Aber): glaubst Du nicht, dass Du vielleicht bisschen viele Nokon Perlen aufgefädelt hast?
> Das hängt ja ziemlich durch. Ich würde auch den Zug für den hinteren Umwerfer auf der anderen Seite des Sitzrohres verlegen....irgendwie stört es die Linie...
> 
> Aber das nur am Rande...SCHÖNER AUFBAU...



Die Nokons sind noch so wie sie vor Jahren mit anderen Vorbau usw. angepasst wurden. Werde sie sobald ich neue Liner brauche, etwas kürzen. Jetzt wird erstmal gefahren (nach langer Bikepause).


----------



## eddy 1 (7. April 2011)

mann wat den hier los

mal ein bischen nett
oder ist der name programm


----------



## Blackspire (7. April 2011)

so mal wieder Bilder von meinem Rad...

















pedalen werden demnächst ersetzt...peace


----------



## krawallbruder (7. April 2011)

hier mal ein paar bilder von meiner neuen baustelle cannondale f800 team volvo!








is aber noch nich ganz fertig rahmen hat ein paar kleine stellen wo er ausgebessert werden muss


----------



## KayOs (8. April 2011)

endlich ist es fertig und kann am Wochenende getestet werden


----------



## divergent! (8. April 2011)

@eddi1...bitte mal mehr davon


----------



## eddy 1 (8. April 2011)

aber gerne 
ist zwar nicht aktuell
inzwischen schon geändert sattel in schwarz,lenker und vorbau zeitgemäß,sowie cantihalter entfernt


----------



## 2RadBanause (9. April 2011)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> divergent! schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @eddi1...bitte mal mehr davon
> ...


 Schon chic.  Ich will auch ein aktuelles Bild mit dem anderen Sattel, den anderem Vorbau, dem anderen Lenker ... und vielleicht ohne weiße Schaltzugaußenhüllen.
Dein Schaltwerk überstrahlt irgendwie alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (10. April 2011)

Na, das waren ja mal wieder ein paar sehenswerte Räder in den letzten Posts, weiter so!

Und immer schön die großen Bilder einfügen

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2011)

ich hab grad noch nen dezenten jugendlichen im aufbau...denke mal mai/juni isser fertig


----------



## Iceman1979 (10. April 2011)

netter Stealth Bomber, einheitlich aber für meinen Geschmack doch zuviel des Guten 

Gruß
Sasha


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. April 2011)

neee....wie kanns an sowas zuviel sein?? aber das ist auch nur wieder mein (exotischer) Geschmack! Schwarzer Plastebomber - cool!

Irgendwie erinnert er mich fast schon an dieses schwarze E-Bike für 55000.- Ocken...sieht aber viel eleganter aus als dieser "Klumpen"..


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2011)

na wenn plaste dann auch mal richtig. dezent ist anders das ist klar aber das rad mit normalen radsatz würde irgendwie aussehen wie ein dicker jeep mit 15" rädern und 155er bereifung


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. April 2011)

Ich würd ja gerne nochmal SPINs dran sehen...das nimmt irgendwie das Thema Rundungen wieder auf...aber die Spengle sehen auf jeden Fall auch super dran aus...

mach ma weiter, damits fertig wird bin voll gespannt!!! Selten ein Bild so oft wieder und wieder angeschaut


----------



## 6ix-pack (10. April 2011)

Das Magma ist einfach ein Klasse für sich. Spitzen Bike! Wobei Spins optisch bestimmt noch einen tacken besser aussehen als die Spengle. Wegen der angesprochenen Rumdungen... Wenn du welche hast (waren die nicht mal am LTS?) steck die mal rein! ;-)


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2011)

nix magma....fiocco

spins hatte ich nie. die spengle waren vorher mal im lts. die spins gefallen mir nicht weil die halt so gerade sind. die spengle haben was dynamisches.

kookas funktionieren jetzt und ziehen wie sau. leider haben sich die abdeckungen an meinen schalthebeln verabschiedet

aber es geht auch wenn die innerein jetzt frei liegen. da werd ich mir , wenns mich stört, nochmal neue holen


----------



## Rockyman (10. April 2011)

Breezer Lightning - Aufbau aus einem 97 er Rahmen in 21".

Es sollte vor allem eins sein: LEICHT!
Der Rahmen wiegt exakt 1896 g.
Der Aufbau ist unter 10 kg und es ist noch einiges Tuningpotenzial vorhanden.













Happy Trails,  Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (10. April 2011)

Sehr schönes Teil  Wie schaffst du denn 9kg bei so einem verhältnismäßig schweren Rahmen? Bitte um Teileliste!


----------



## Rockyman (10. April 2011)

Der Stahlrahmen ist eben verhältnismässig leicht!

Mein Marin im gleicher Grösse aus Tange Ultralight Rohren wiegt fast 200g mehr. 
Ich kann dir leider keine Teileliste mit Einzelgewichten bieten.
Als echte Leichtbau Teile gehen sicher die Laufräder mit ultraleichten Schläuchen und Schwalbe Rocket Ron durch. Hier lässt sich viel Gewicht sparen - es fühlt sich dadurch aber auch nervöser an.
Die RS SID wiegt nur etwas über 1100g.
Lenkzentrale mit leichtem Stahlvorbau und GT Lenker
SRAM X9 Carbon Bremshebel 
Steuersatz Cane Creek (Alu Schalen)
Sachs / Grip Shift 8 Fach
Avid Single Digit 2.0 Bremsen
XTR M 900 Schaltwerk
XT M 737 Umwerfer / Kurbel / Innenlager
Syncros Stütze
Schnellspanner (Tune Würger Nachbau?) 
Vetta Tri Shock Sattel

Das Gesamtgewicht habe ich nicht mit einer Präzisionswaage ermittelt, sondern mittels Personenwaage (ich ohne Bike und mit Bike - mehrere Messungen). Ich weiss, das ist nicht Topseriös, aber wir sind ja nicht im Leichtbauforum. Ich denke mal diese Gewichtsermittlung ist immer noch besser als die oftmals sehr optimistischen Kataloggewichte.

Bikergruss


----------



## Iceman1979 (10. April 2011)

soll ich Dir die Illusion nehmen... 
Müsste so um 9.8kg liegen. aber is doch auch wurscht

scheeee isses 

Gruß
Sasha


----------



## shanesimons (11. April 2011)

Ich weiß schon, dass 1,9kg für nen Stahlrahmen in 21 Zoll recht leicht sind, frag mich nur warum ich dann bei meinen 1,6kg Geschossen trotzdem immer noch über 10kg rauskomme. 
Das einzige was ich als Verbesserungsvorschlag anbringen würde ist das Entfernen der Decals an den Laufrädern. Hast du dazu übrigens noch n Gewicht?
Bei den Sram Carbonbremshebeln meinst du sicher die 9.0sl, oder?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. April 2011)

Sehr schick das Breezer und auch das Panorama.


----------



## Toubab (11. April 2011)

Blackspire schrieb:


> so mal wieder Bilder von meinem Rad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem Weißen Hirsch auch das ansprechende Umfeld gut gewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr der Ritzel (23. April 2011)

Das neue Projekt ist fertig! 































Ich hoffe das gilt noch als Youngtimer. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## tokaido1992 (23. April 2011)

schönes Teil...
bei so einem Rahmen würd ich auch 
noch zum Fully-Fahrer werden.
Finde das Design echt gelungen um zeitlos schick


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (23. April 2011)

Ja, das finde ich auch. Bin auch eher ein Fan des klassichen Rahmen-Designs.
Gestern war die Junfernfahrt mit dem Floater. Macht seinem Namen alle Ehre und bringt auf dem Trail enormen Spass!


----------



## nafetsgurk (23. April 2011)

klasse...


----------



## shanesimons (23. April 2011)

sieht wirklich klasse aus, schöne Fotos, schöner Youngtimer, wirklich galeriewürdig. 
Hab ich das richtig in Erinnerung, dass das floater eigentlich als Enduro-Maschine konzipiert wurde?


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (23. April 2011)

Die Floater Modelle galten damals als Freerider. Heute versteht man unter dem Begriff natürlich was anderes und würde sie wohl irgendwo im bereich "AllMountain" einordnen.

Weil es ja ne Galerie ist hier noch eins in groß:















_cyclecraft csp floater_



Danke für's Feedback und frohe Ostern!
Chris


----------



## DeepStar23 (24. April 2011)

sehr schönes Fully.. Bei dem Rahmen würde ich auch schwach werden...


----------



## Pump (24. April 2011)

*Wunderschön! Eigentlich bin ich ja überhaupt kein "Fully" Fan, aber das hier ist wirklich ganz ganz *
*fein...*


----------



## divergent! (24. April 2011)

das fully fetzt, gefällt mir richtig gut. aber sag mal wird das nicht eng wenn das teil kpl einfedert mit diesem versteifungsdingens da zw den beiden hebeln?

ich hätte da irgendwie immer angst ums oberrohr


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. April 2011)

Auf jeden Fall cooles Bike in super Zustand, aber da ja jetzt erste Bedenken geäußert sind, will ich mal meine Überlegungen mitteilen. Ich kapier das System nicht richtig....

Die Wippe scheint 1:1 übersetzt zu sein und sollte dem Dämpfer beim Einfedern eigentlich mehr nach hinten drehen, statt zu komprimieren oder wie läuft das? Der Dämpfer wird doch nur einen Bruchteil des Wippenweges komprimiert, wenn die Wippe sich dreht. Die Drehbewegung des Dämpfers scheint viel größer zu sein....

...abgesehen davon, dass ein Dämpfer nicht direkt in die Hundeka.ke-Einflugschneise gehört...aber die Überlegung haben schon mehrere damals nicht berücksichtigt...;-)

...aber cool ist der Bock auf jeden Fall!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr der Ritzel (24. April 2011)

Sieht in der Tat knapp aus, aber das passt schon. Wenn der Dämpfer komplett einfedert ist noch ein ganz kleiner Spalt "Luft". 

Den Hinterbau gab es bei diesem Rahmen übrigens in zwei Versionen. Die früheren sind häufig an der Kettenstrebe direkt hinterm Tretlager gebrochen. Daraufhin hat der Hersteller nachgebessert und ihn in diesem Bereich deutlich stabiler konstruiert. Dabei wurde auch gleich der Umlenkhebel neu gestaltet und bekam dieses Kreuz verpasst um die Seitensteifigkeit noch mal zu erhöhen.

Diesen Rahmen gibt es immer mal wieder bei ebay und er ist sogar meist recht günstig zu haben (einer ist mal für unter 100,- weggegangen!). Liegt wohl daran, dass dieses Schätzchen relativ unbekannt ist, dabei gehörte der 4-Gelenker (konstruiert von Federungs-Papst Bodo Probst) zu seiner Zeit zum Besten was es auf dem Markt gab. 
Wenn ihr mal einen seht, unbedingt darauf achten, dass es sich um die Version mit neuerem Hinterbau handelt. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (24. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Die Wippe scheint 1:1 übersetzt zu sein und sollte dem Dämpfer beim Einfedern eigentlich mehr nach hinten drehen, statt zu komprimieren oder wie läuft das? Der Dämpfer wird doch nur einen Bruchteil des Wippenweges komprimiert, wenn die Wippe sich dreht. Die Drehbewegung des Dämpfers scheint viel größer zu sein....



Die Übersetzung ist 1:3. Der Dämpfer hat ca. 4cm Hub und das Fahrwerk somit 120mm Federweg. Klar bewegt sich der Dämpfer beim einfedern auch nach hinten aber das passt schon alles 

Ich kann dir versichern, dass die Hebelei audgezeichnet funktioniert. Mit der Positionierung des Dämpfers hast Du recht, aber da gibt es ja genügend aktuelle Rahmne bei denen es genauso ist (dieses Scott fully z.B. und ich meine auch einige Modelle von Cube).


----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. April 2011)

@Herr der Ritzel - Lord of the Chainrings 
Sehr, sehr schön.  

Gefällt mir viel besser als so manch modernes AM-Fully. 

Mit was wird da geschalten - Schaltwerk und -hebel? Teileliste? Gewicht?

Gut wär sicher noch ein Dämpferschutz wie bei den RedDeer-Bikes


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (24. April 2011)

Schaltwerk ist ein Sachs Plasma, Umwerfer XT und die Shifter ebenfalls XT (8-fach).

Was es wiegt? Keine Ahnung. Ist sicher kein Leichtgewicht, allein die Gabel ist ein ziemlicher Brocken (aber TOP ) und der Ramen mit Dämpfer liegt bei ca. 3,5kg (war ja auch als Freerider gedacht). Aber was da am Ende für eine Zahl raus kommt ist mir auch relativ wurscht. Hauptsache es fährt sich gut und macht Spass - und das tut es. Rennen o.ä. will ich damit nicht fahren


----------



## L0cke (24. April 2011)

uiui das Cyclecraft ist Sahne 

Rotec Pro Downhill No.1 , fertiggemacht für Hibike (soll dort ausgestellt werden)









und Rotec Pro Downhill No.2 mal flott zusammengesteckt


----------



## Cleaner33 (24. April 2011)

Wow!Ich bin begeistert!
Was ist das für ein Baujahr?


----------



## L0cke (24. April 2011)

, sind Baujahr 1997/1998


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (24. April 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Rotec Pro Downhill No.1 , fertiggemacht für Hibike (soll dort ausgestellt werden)



Sehr cooler oldschool DHler! Der Hersteller war mir jetzt gar nicht geläufig.
Kannst Du das mit Hibike mal erläutern?


----------



## L0cke (24. April 2011)

Doch schon Oldschool? , wo setzt ihr Old- und Youngtimer an bzw. wo hört es auf?
Für mich sind Youngtimer bis 2005 und Oldtimer bis ca. 1995 als ich (wahrscheinlich) noch mit Stützrädern rummgefahren bin 

freut mich das euch das Rotec gefällt  , ist scheinbar wirklich vielen nicht geläufig.Rotechomepage  

Zu der Sache mit Hibike (wird wohl bissel mehr als eine Erläuterung ^^), angefangen hat das ganze vor ca. einem Jahr, bei einem Vereinskollegen, sportbegeistert seit der Jugend und daher auf breiter Ebene  sehr aktiv.
Er sammelt vor allem Rennbmxer und Skateboarddeks (hat schon nen schönes Privatmuseum muss ich sagen ) und fährt damit auch Rennen.
Jedenfalls waren die beiden Rotecs in seinem Besitz, das eine aufgebaut (gelbes), das andere , da Dämpfer defekt und keiner könnte ihn reparieren, in Teilen  (moosgrüne).

Immer wenn ich bei ihm war, hab ich wohl an dem aufgebauten Rotec gehangen bzw. es oft angeguckt, ich fand und finde es einfach heiß,optisch wie technisch.
Es gibt an dem Rad viel zu sehen was erst viel später Standard bzw. neu "erfunden" wurde, um es klarer auszudrücken, dieses gelbe Rotec dort in der Ecke hinter den anderen Bikes hat mich einfach fasziniert.

Irgendwann meinte mein Vereinskollege "nehm das Bike mit", "mach es gangbar,fahr damit, hier steht es eh nur rumm".
Er hat mir dann das aufgebaute Rotec sowie unaufgebauten Rahmen mit einigen Ersatzteilen mitgegeben.
Ich habe das gelbe Rotec Pro Downhill zu hause dann über mehrere Wochen komplett zerlegt, (die Gabel hatte alleine bald 300 Teile und eine Wartungsanleitung/Explosionszeichnung gibt es für das Modell nicht) alles gewartet und einige Teile ersetzt, einzig die Bremse habe ich bei Magura machen lassen.

Nach der Aktion war das Radl wieder voll fahrbar, wobei man sich erstmal an die 127cm!!! Radstand gewöhnen musste 
Sieht man auf diesem Bidl recht gut:




Ende 2010 kam dann der schon besagt Vereinskollege auf mich zu und meinte, dass Hibike 3 Räder aus ihren ersten Jahren ausstellen möchte, und dort sollte das gelbe Rotec den Part für FR/DH/Fully übernehmen  (beide Rotecs wurden im übrigen damals bei Hibike gekauft), hatte ich nichts dagegen.
Ich habe daraufhin nochmals das Radl zerlegt und am optischen bissel gearbeitet und nun geht es demnächst zu Hibike.

Joar das ist die Story des Rotecs-Hibike.

p.s. kennt von euch noch wer die alten Hibikeanzeigen bei denen im Hintergrund eine Person auf einer Northshore zu sehen war? 

p.s.s Wenn jemand eine Gabel hat und die mal einen Service braucht und es sich nicht traut das selber zu machen, kann ich das gerne erledigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr der Ritzel (24. April 2011)

Passt zeitlich schon genau hier rein das Rad.
Und ist auch eine interessante story dazu.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. April 2011)

Joh! Echt coole Story...da werde ich den Hobel mal live anschauen müssen Der Radstand sieht echt mörderisch aus...bestimmt gradeauslauf wie ein ICE!!!..krass...

PS: Deine Definition von Classic / Youngtimer usw. passt schon ganz gut. Ich glaube aber kurz hinter dem Jahrtausendwechsel ist hier die Youngtimer Ära aktuell zu Ende. Meine 2003er laufen hier glaube ich nur ausnahmsweise mit 

Was machen 300 Teile in einer Gabel??? Hammer...ich bin schon bei ner Judy in Teilen überfordert. Respekt!!!


----------



## divergent! (24. April 2011)

watn moped....goil. bei dem radstand ist das sicher nur was für geradeaus und bergab...ne kurve sollte da nicht kommen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. April 2011)

habs grade zufällig in nem englischen MTB Magazin von 98 entdeckt. Da war es sogar auf dem Titel...irgendwie im Text hieß es dann "Where is the engine?"...usw..."ein vom Honda Motocrosser entlehnter Hinterbau"...usw...

Dat mittem Mopped kommt nicht von ungefähr...


----------



## Toubab (24. April 2011)

Ja, wirklich tolle Geschichte zum Rotec und schön aufgebaut ist es auch. Respekt!


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (24. April 2011)

Schöner Floater, hatte ich auch mal in blau-orange. Ich war schwer verliebt in das Rad, bis es mir an einem Minisprüngchen zerbröselt ist. Die Umlenkung hat soviel Kraft auf das Oberrohr geleitet, dass es von unten in im hinteren Viertel eingeknickt ist. Cycle Craft hat die Gewährleistung erst nach ganz langem Gezacker übernommen und den Hauptrahmen getauscht (und ist dann pleite (?) gegangenen). 

Mein Eindruck damals war, dass das Federungssystem sehr schön funktioniert hat aber überhaupt nicht auf kleinste Lastspitzen ausgelegt war. Ein Freerider war das Rad wohl nur auf dem Papier.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (25. April 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Joh! Echt coole Story...da werde ich den Hobel mal live anschauen müssen Der Radstand sieht echt mörderisch aus...bestimmt gradeauslauf wie ein ICE!!!..krass...



kannst gerne machen , zum radstand kommt unten nochmal was 



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> PS: Deine Definition von Classic / Youngtimer usw. passt schon ganz gut. Ich glaube aber kurz hinter dem Jahrtausendwechsel ist hier die Youngtimer Ära aktuell zu Ende. Meine 2003er laufen hier glaube ich nur ausnahmsweise mit



ei ich hätte noch ein Rocky Mountain Switch anzubieten, ist aber schon bissel Newschool aufgebaut so mit 2007-2011er Teilen ^^^, sind hier eigentlich Rennräder erlaubt, da hät ich noch was, wobei das schon wieder Oldtimer sein könnte.



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Was machen 300 Teile in einer Gabel??? Hammer...ich bin schon bei ner Judy in Teilen überfordert. Respekt!!!



schon krass was an Teilen in der WB so drin steckt, selbst später hatten die noch ne Menge wenn ich die Zeichnungen anschaue, aber im Grunde ist die ganze Sache total einfach wenn man das Prinzip erstmal durchschaut hat. 
Üben kann man an Dämpfern, besonders an Fox, die aktuellen Luftdämpfer z.B: aus der Float-Reihe sind innen immer noch so aufgebaut wie die alten Vanilla TCs Stahlfederdämpfer, kannst sogar die Teile untereinander tauschen 



Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Passt zeitlich schon genau hier rein das Rad.
> Und ist auch eine interessante story dazu.







divergent! schrieb:


> watn moped....goil. bei dem radstand ist das sicher nur was für geradeaus und bergab...ne kurve sollte da nicht kommen



ja so schlimm ist das gar nicht mit dem Radstand in Kurven wie man glauben mag, wenn man einigermaßen fahren kann ist es kein Problem, halt wenn es ans springen geht wird es schwerer bei kurzen Sprunganfahrten bzw. beschissen gebauten Sprüngen , oder wenn man mal ne Welle wegdrücken will.



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> habs grade zufällig in nem englischen MTB Magazin von 98 entdeckt. Da war es sogar auf dem Titel...irgendwie im Text hieß es dann "Where is the engine?"...usw..."ein vom Honda Motocrosser entlehnter Hinterbau"...usw...
> 
> Dat mittem Mopped kommt nicht von ungefähr...



ja die Schwingebasiert auf einem von Honda eingekauftes Patent



Toubab schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich tolle Geschichte zum Rotec und schön aufgebaut ist es auch. Respekt!



danke,ich werde es weiterleiten


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (25. April 2011)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Schöner Floater, hatte ich auch mal in blau-orange. Ich war schwer verliebt in das Rad, bis es mir an einem Minisprüngchen zerbröselt ist. Die Umlenkung hat soviel Kraft auf das Oberrohr geleitet, dass es von unten in im hinteren Viertel eingeknickt ist. Cycle Craft hat die Gewährleistung erst nach ganz langem Gezacker übernommen und den Hauptrahmen getauscht (und ist dann pleite (?) gegangenen).
> 
> Mein Eindruck damals war, dass das Federungssystem sehr schön funktioniert hat aber überhaupt nicht auf kleinste Lastspitzen ausgelegt war. Ein Freerider war das Rad wohl nur auf dem Papier.....



Hm, das hört sich ja nicht so gut an.  Mir sind einige Fälle bekannt bei denen der Rahmen an der Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist, aber das betraf immer die alte Version des Hinterbaus. Dass so etwas am Oberrohr passiert ist habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört. Welches Modelljahr war denn dein Rad? Hatte das schon die standard 165mm Dämpfer oder noch die alten mit Trunnion-Aufnahme?

Muss halt mal sehen wie sich das Bike macht. Extreme Sachen habe ich damit ohnehin nicht vor, das Einsatzgebiet liegt eher bei All-Mountain-Touren mit vielen Sngletrails. Aber keine Sprünge, Drops o.ä. Da ich für den Rahmen nur ca. 150,- gezahlt hab ist es mir das Experiment allemal wert.


----------



## daniel_ (25. April 2011)

hier mal mein KTM Youngtimer, BJ. 94/95, noch alles original, der Lack zeigt mittlerweile schon einige spuren und ich bin am überlegen die Gabel gegen eine starre zu tauschen (nur welche)


----------



## tokaido1992 (26. April 2011)

@Klein-Holgi

geht auch weniger um die verbauten Teile sondern eher um den Rahmen, an dem ich aus sentimentalen Gründen hänge.
Kleine Geschichte dazu.
Ich kleiner Ossi zwei Jahre nach der Wende. Null Ahnung von MTB nur manchmal welche in Berlin gesehen und verliebt in die grobstolligen Teile. Zur Jugendweihe gabs dann <geld und ich kaufte mir mit viel Überredungskunst meiner Eltern mein erstes MTB. 599,-DM aus dem Neckermann Katalog. mit 200GS Gruppe und Biopace. Ich war der King bei uns im Dorf.
Die Zeit verging und das Teil war ziemlich runtergeritten.Jetzt gabs zwei Optionen. Neues kaufen oder das Alte wieder fertig machen. Ich war in der Ausbildung und hatte keine Kohle. also wurde das alte Tokaido fit gemacht. Zuganschläge versetzt, Halter für Schutzbleche und so entfernt und neulackiert. Im laufe der Zeit geriet dann alles ein wenig aus dem Ruder und die Teile wurden immer teurer und exklusiver.
Ich war immer ein Blickfang mit dem Gerät weil es kein zweites davon gibt. Ich liebe es, es fährt sich super und ist halt ein Unikat.
das verstehen manche halt nicht. 
Hier die Detailbilder:




















PS. die Bremszughülle muß ich echt mal kürzen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. April 2011)

Es führt vielleicht etwas vom Thema "...ich war unterwegs weg...", aber ich würde trotzdem gerne noch was dazu sagen, zumal Du die Bilder wohl extra wegen meiner Fragen gemacht hast! Danke!...mag vielleicht sein, dass das ein "Billigrahmen" ist (weshalb er bei den Klassikern vielleicht Kopfschütteln auslöst), aber ich finde an dem Bike sieht man wieviel Herzblut da dranhängt....zumal es noch in die gute Stube und auf dem Teppich stehen darf. Die Teile sind ja wirklich alle sehr sehr fein. Alles was kultig und teuer ist! Den King Steuersatz hab ich gar nicht gesehen und vermutlich war es ein King, der grade ins Budget gepasst hat und die Farbe nicht so wichtig. Finde ich gut, dass da nach und nach immer kleine Träume verwirklicht wurden (Syncros, King, RaceFace....)

...und die Geschichte hinter dem Rahmen macht es mehr besonders als einen Titanrahmen, den man für 1000de von Euro einfach irgendwo kauft

PS: Ich glaube die Zughüllen sind auch vorne etwas lang....

ABER


----------



## DeepStar23 (30. April 2011)

Zassi-Update:
Fährt sich einfach nur geil,so:









Fox auf 60mm getravelt und Laufräder mit 240-Naben und X517 mit 28 Loch,Riser und kurzer Vorbau sind "neu" dran.


----------



## gtbiker (30. April 2011)

Cooles Bike und schönes erstes Bild!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. April 2011)

Ein neuer Youngtimer ist fertig geworden. Sind aber auch paar neuere Teile drangekommen...













Detailbilder werde ich noch im Adept Aufbauthema einstellen....


----------



## L0cke (30. April 2011)

Gabel noch anders , sonst schick


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. April 2011)

Gabel war ja die hier gedacht...aber die Fox ist von der Performance viel besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (30. April 2011)

Dann ab mit der Fox zum Airbrusher..


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. April 2011)

Das ehrt mich aber jetzt...Die Gabel hab ich natürlich wieder selbst lackiert...(ohne Witz!!)


<----- Genau wie die Mütze



handwerklich ist sie natürlich lange nicht so gut wie vom Profi, aber bei den Blitzen bin ich locker auf Augenhöhe Die Gabel war ja nur zum Üben...aber eine 2. King Baseplate habe ich mal mitbestellt...irgendwann werde ich sie mal einbauen...


----------



## DeepStar23 (30. April 2011)

nicht schlecht.. werf die Gabel mal in den Rahmen und mach Bilder.. 
mal sehen wie das wirkt.. 

Hier noch ein Rad von mir.. meiner Meinung ist der Rahmen von 95
(der 94er ist heller).. also grade noch im Dunstkreis..


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. April 2011)

ist doch aber schon ziemlich klassik-lastig aufgebaut mit den Cantis, was mich aber nicht stört..im Gegenteil!

Sehr schon detailverliebt aufgebaut. Und konsequent durchgezogen!

...aber so genial ich die Reifen auch finde, ich bin immer der Meinung: "bunt" leuchtet mit schwarz als Kontrast immer besser (die Felgen z.B.)...aber trotzdem finde ich den Aufbau toll...

(und das extrem geniale Zaskar von der Seite vorher ging jetzt etwas unter)


----------



## L0cke (1. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Gabel war ja die hier gedacht...aber die Fox ist von der Performance viel besser...



was ist denn das für eine Gabel, doch keine alte Manitou oder?

In der Regel kann man bei der Performance schon einiges machen, wobei ich nicht verstehen kann wieso fox so toll arbeiten soll, ich habe nun meine 7. Fox Gabel, und auser Van im Ansatz und die 40er hat keine Fox ne gescheite Dämpfung gehabt....


----------



## divergent! (1. Mai 2011)

warum dann 7 x fox wenn die blöd ist?

die andere von klein-holgi sieht aus wie ne mach von manitou. mir gefällt das adept aber nicht. der rahmen ist klasse aber das ganze weiße und silberne zeug da dran wirkt unpassend.


----------



## thordis (1. Mai 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> ... mir gefällt das adept aber nicht. der rahmen ist klasse aber das ganze weiße und silberne zeug da dran wirkt unpassend.



geht mir ähnlich, das schönste am ganzen aufbau, nämlich den rahmen, nimmt man irgendwie zuletzt wahr...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Mai 2011)

Es ist irgendeine Manitou, aber ich habe selbst noch nicht rausgefunden, welche es ist. Die kam in völlig schwarz bei mir an - ohne Decals, ohne was. Irgendwann hatte ich das Baujahr mal eingegrenzt.2000/2001/2002? In den Jahren hat Manitou die Befüllung der Rohre geändert. Dämpfung von links nach rechts oder andersrum...? Habe mal auf meiner Platte gesucht und paar Anleitungen zu einer Manituo SX aus 2000/01 gefunden. Kann sein, dass das der Grund war, warum ich die mal runtergeladen hatte? Kann aber auch eine Mach sein...Ich weiß es nicht...

Die ist eine Zeit im Palomino mitgefahren, als aber dann die Fox da rein kam, war das wie Tag und Nacht. Vielleicht sind meine Ansprüche an eine Gabel auch ganz andere als bei Euch? Bzgl. Dämpfung an der Fox: Da kann man zwar viel dran rumspielen am Dämpfungsrädchen, aber im Endeffekt gibts nur 2 Stellungen zwischen denen es Sinn macht zu wählen - und da ist mir die Abstimmung nicht fein genug..aber egal...ansonsten funktioniert die Dämpfung.

Dass das nicht jedem gefällt, war schon abzusehen...ist ja auch viel neumodischer Kram dran. Mein Farbempfinden scheint sowieso etwas "exotisch", aber wie bei jedem von meinen Bikes: Wenns am Ende einem gefällt (also mir), dann reicht das schon. Aber Ihr habt schon recht: Ein Nightstorm gehört grundsätzlich anders aufgebaut. Gibt ja genug Beispiele bei den Classikern (aber mit viel silber (ohne weiß) sehen die eigentlich alle gut aus)....

Aber das hier ist doch eh nur ein Repaint...


----------



## divergent! (1. Mai 2011)

ob da neuzeitliches dran ist is ja wurscht. denke mal mit ner slx konsequent aufgebaut und schwarzen lrs würde das neu und trotzdem passender aussehen.

aber du machst das schon...zur not bastel doch mal am rechner die teile schwarz.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-N-C (1. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Es ist irgendeine Manitou, aber ich habe selbst noch nicht rausgefunden, welche es ist. Die kam in völlig schwarz bei mir an - ohne Decals, ohne was. Irgendwann hatte ich das Baujahr mal eingegrenzt.2000/2001/2002? In den Jahren hat Manitou die Befüllung der Rohre geändert. Dämpfung von links nach rechts oder andersrum...? Habe mal auf meiner Platte gesucht und paar Anleitungen zu einer Manituo SX aus 2000/01 gefunden. Kann sein, dass das der Grund war, warum ich die mal runtergeladen hatte? Kann aber auch eine Mach sein...Ich weiß es nicht...
> [...]



Hab grade die Workshops vor mir liegen:
Das Casting der Tauchrohe schaut nach einer Manitou Mars, Six oder SX aus Bj. 2001 oder 2002 aus.
Die Krone Passt aber nicht zur Mars, die hatte eine "filigranere" Krone, ähnlich der späteren Black, Die Six hatte eine nicht-polierte Krone und andere Übergänge zu den Standrohren.
Passt eigentlich gut zu den Bildern der SX die hier drin sind, wäre auch mein Tip.

Wenn übrigens die Dämpfung die Seite gewechselt haben sollte, dann von Links nach rechts, aus dem selben Grund, warum (fast) alle Gabeln inzwischen die Dämpfung rechts haben. -> Wärmeeinwirkung der Scheibenbremse...


----------



## Pump (1. Mai 2011)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> nicht schlecht.. werf die Gabel mal in den Rahmen und mach Bilder..
> mal sehen wie das wirkt..
> 
> Hier noch ein Rad von mir.. meiner Meinung ist der Rahmen von 95
> ...


----------



## DeepStar23 (1. Mai 2011)

Danke,aber Cantis waren Serie, genau wie das Schaltgeraffel..
Bloß die Serien-LX-Kurbel wurde gegen ne passende XT getauscht.
Bis auf das Elox-Zeug ist es quasi ein Serienrad.. Lenker liegt auch schon bereit,aber vorher brauche ich noch nen schönen Vorbau.
Bei den Reifen habe ich auch lange rumprobiert.. Mal sehen ob die draufbleiben..

So ein Rahmen war damals die Basis für mein erstes "richtiges" MTB.. Deswegen musste ich so einen Rahmen noch mal haben.. 
Damals sah es halt so aus:








Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ist doch aber schon ziemlich klassik-lastig aufgebaut mit den Cantis, was mich aber nicht stört..im Gegenteil!
> 
> Sehr schon detailverliebt aufgebaut. Und konsequent durchgezogen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Filosofem (1. Mai 2011)

Weil vor ein paar Seiten die Frage nach 9kg-Stahlbikes auftauchte: so hier geht das.









Quer durch den Gemüsegarten aufgebaut mit Teilen, die mir gefallen. Die 9 fällt dieses Jahr noch, ich warte auf Päckchen aus Übersee...


----------



## divergent! (1. Mai 2011)

absolut super das teil. das nenn ich mal eine echt schicke rennfeile!!

der tunevorbau ist leider sehr schwer wenn auch hübsch. ich hatte den auch mal aber meiner wog 180gr!
wenn du deine paul thumbies nochn bissel bearbeitest kommste auf knapp 100gr für die schalthebel. ansonsten ist der mix aus neu und alt hier schön gelungen und mit den fetten reifen siehts richtig klasse aus.


----------



## shanesimons (1. Mai 2011)

Schönes Teil, wenn auch mehr Klassiker als Youngtimer. Ich würde ein Paar andere Reifen montieren, die sind mir für den filigranen Rahmen zu massig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Filosofem (1. Mai 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> der tunevorbau ist leider sehr schwer wenn auch hübsch. ich hatte den auch mal aber meiner wog 180gr!



Ja, mit Stahlschrauben. Man sollte aber nicht vergessen, dass der tune auch mörderisch steif ist, und das finde ich ganz angenehm. Noch steifer als ein F139 und gefühlt so verwindungsresistent wie ein Cattlehead. Ich kann mir zwar durchaus andere Vorbauten an dem Rad vorstellen; aber mit dem tune bin ich trotzdem sehr zufrieden.



divergent! schrieb:


> wenn du deine paul thumbies nochn bissel bearbeitest kommste auf knapp 100gr für die schalthebel. ansonsten ist der mix aus neu und alt hier schön gelungen und mit den fetten reifen siehts richtig klasse aus.



Die Klemmschellen sehen neben den Ultralevers wirklich extrem klobig aus. Evtl. schieße ich mir noch ein Pärchen Thumbies und experimentiere etwas damit. Bischen blöd, wenn die eigene Werkzeugkiste das nicht unbedingt hergibt und man nur einen Versuch hat, das alles symmetrisch hinzubekommen. Mal gucken. Danke für die Blumen .



shanesimons schrieb:


> Schönes Teil, wenn auch mehr Klassiker als Youngtimer. Ich würde ein Paar andere Reifen montieren, die sind mir für den filigranen Rahmen zu massig.



Wenn ich damit bei den Klassikern einreite, kommt einer von den Gralshütern und zettelt Streit an, wetten?  Und damit hätte er recht.
Was die Reifen angeht: Komfort und Fahrgefühl gehen vor, ich benutze das Rad fast täglich. So ein bischen Pugsley-Optik ist mir zumindest auch ganz Recht. Aber wenn die Pellen runter sind, teste ich vllt. die 2.0er X-Kings mal.


----------



## DeepStar23 (1. Mai 2011)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Weil vor ein paar Seiten die Frage nach 9kg-Stahlbikes auftauchte: so hier geht das.
> Quer durch den Gemüsegarten aufgebaut mit Teilen, die mir gefallen. Die 9 fällt dieses Jahr noch, ich warte auf Päckchen aus Übersee...



Den Rahmen in 17" oder 19".. Da würde ich schwach werden.. 

Cooles Teil.. Nur die Farbe vom Vorbau stört mich.. Da hätte ich etwas in silber verbaut.


----------



## nafetsgurk (1. Mai 2011)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Weil vor ein paar Seiten die Frage nach 9kg-Stahlbikes auftauchte: so hier geht das.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...so geil + da brauchts auch kein plastik, tschuldigung - carbon...!!!


----------



## L0cke (2. Mai 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> warum dann 7 x fox wenn die blöd ist?
> 
> die andere von klein-holgi sieht aus wie ne mach von manitou. mir gefällt das adept aber nicht. der rahmen ist klasse aber das ganze weiße und silberne zeug da dran wirkt unpassend.



Ich fand die Fox 36 als sie neu war anno 2004/5, noch mit 150mm, echt geil, dann gekauft , naja gefunst hat sie nicht wirklich gut ,sehr hakelig trotz vieler KM, Talas ging nach 3 Monaten praktisch nie mehr, und auch Garantie brachte wenig Gesserung also wieder weg und ne 66er rein in mein damaliges Norco Six.
Die nächsten Foxen die ich hatte kann man eher als "Übergangsgabeln" bezeichnen, habe ich meist saugünstig bekommen etwa weil sie nicht mehr arbeiteten oder einfach überflüssig waren beim Vorbesitzer.
Ich hab sie dann wieder gangbar gemacht und bin sie gefahren, bis die nächste angestrebte Gabel gekauft werden könnte oder ich habe einen ganze Rahmen mit Gabel verkauft, sobald Fox drauf steht wird das Zeug gekauft wie sonstewas bei ebay und co und ich hab sie dort immer für einen besseren Kurs losbekommen als ich für die Gabel bezahlt und an Arbeits bzw Materialaufwand reingesteckt habe, das ist eigentlich der grund warum ich schon recht viele Foxgabeln hatte obwohl ich sie bescheiden finde.....


----------



## Toxic Waste (2. Mai 2011)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Weil vor ein paar Seiten die Frage nach 9kg-Stahlbikes auftauchte: so hier geht das.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr hübsch. Ich nenne ein Geschwisterchen Deines 912ers mein Eigen.  Ist ein 912 Race in 19" von '96. XT/XTR mit X-Rays und dazu allerlei Ritchey Comp Lite-Zeugs. Ersetzt seitdem nur Sattel, Felgen, Gabel, Pedale und Verschleißteile. Erst als Einsatzrad und seit etlichen Jahren auch als Alltagsrad in Verwendung. Der Lack ist etwas ab, aber ich will ums Verrecken kein anderes. Leicht, schön, schnell und dauerhaltbar. Und es heißt Excalibur. 

Den Rahmen will ich demnächst mal strahlen und pulvern lassen.


----------



## Filosofem (2. Mai 2011)

Toxic Waste schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch. Ich nenne ein Geschwisterchen Deines 912ers mein Eigen. Anhang anzeigen 208768 Ist ein 912 Race in 19" von '96. XT/XTR mit X-Rays und dazu allerlei Ritchey Comp Lite-Zeugs. Ersetzt seitdem nur Sattel, Felgen, Gabel, Pedale und Verschleißteile. Erst als Einsatzrad und seit etlichen Jahren auch als Alltagsrad in Verwendung. Der Lack ist etwas ab, aber ich will ums Verrecken kein anderes. Leicht, schön, schnell und dauerhaltbar. Und es heißt Excalibur.
> 
> Den Rahmen will ich demnächst mal strahlen und pulvern lassen.



Geil. Den Rahmen brauche ich auch noch... scheint seltener verkauft worden zu sein als das Teamrad. Tu Dir einen Gefallen und lass es nass lacken, die Schweißnähte sehen gepulvert eigentlich immer dreckig aus.
Schöne Grüße zurück vom "noch kleineren Bruder".


----------



## nafetsgurk (2. Mai 2011)

da gibts nix mehr zu sagen...einfach superschöne bikes...


----------



## Holgi (2. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Es ist irgendeine Manitou, aber ich habe selbst noch nicht rausgefunden, welche es ist. Die kam in völlig schwarz bei mir an - ohne Decals, ohne was. Irgendwann hatte ich das Baujahr mal eingegrenzt.2000/2001/2002? ...


 
Hallo Holger,

ich denke das ist die Gabel die Du mal von mir gekauft hast, die war auf jeden Fall nach 2000, ich hatte die als SX 100 gekauft, ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern das es eine OEM aus einem Specialized war.

Cooles Airbrush


----------



## Wakaru (2. Mai 2011)

Hi, das ist ein Canondale F700 1997 Team Volvo, LX Kurbel links wegen einem Defekt. Vorbau neu und Lenker Roox Bomber 4.0. Den Sachs Gripshift hab ich gegen Deore LX Rapidfire ersetzen lassen nachdem mir der Gripshift die Haut von den Händen geschürft hat.



P1000286 von StefanLichtl auf Flickr




P1000264 von StefanLichtl auf Flickr


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. Mai 2011)

Holgi schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> ich denke das ist die Gabel die Du mal von mir gekauft hast, die war auf jeden Fall nach 2000, ich hatte die als SX 100 gekauft, ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern das es eine OEM aus einem Specialized war.
> 
> Cooles Airbrush



Das ist sie Hat ihr Geld auch schon verdient im Palomino. Jetzt bekommt sie vielleicht sogar noch ein 2. Leben im Adept. Funktioniert auf jeden Fall noch gut...aber halt nicht ganz so feinfühlig wie das Fox-Teil...

Wenn ich meine King-Baseplate wieder finde (grad vor 4 Wochen bestellt), dann stopfe ich die auf jeden Fall mal in den Rahmen...mal schauen, obs farblich passt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toxic Waste (2. Mai 2011)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Geil. Den Rahmen brauche ich auch noch...


Außer der Lackierung sollte es da doch keinen Unterschied geben oder?


> scheint seltener verkauft worden zu sein als das Teamrad.


Ich habe jedenfalls ausser meinem noch nie eines gesehen. 

Ich habe noch ein älteres Bild gefunden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mit Slicks und Starrgabel wahrscheinlich gerade für einen Urlaub vorbereitet. Bis auf die V3-Pedale und die Reifen steht es da praktisch im Orignalzustand, glaube ich.


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Mai 2011)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Geil



goil

musste ich einfach zittieren
superschön und stilsicher aufgebaut, perfekt

edit:
vieleicht ändern
schwarze griffe oder weißer Sattel
aber du bist bestimmt auf der suche nach einem weißen Flite


----------



## Splatter666 (2. Mai 2011)

Moin!

N roter Flite wär auch fein...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. Mai 2011)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> N roter Flite wär auch fein...
> 
> Ciao, Splat



stimmt, fänd ich auch gut an dem Bike


----------



## Filosofem (4. Mai 2011)

Gegen farbige Flites habe ich Vorbehalte. Die Farbe passt nie 100%ig (ausgenommen vielleicht Bianchi-Celeste zu Bianchi), die Teile sind bei eBay überteuert, die Farbe nicht haltbar, vom Baujahr her meist zu neu und deshalb auch zu schwer... ich hab mir einen kleinen Flite-Vorrat angelegt. Keiner über 210g, alle schwarz. Njaa gut, mit der Ausnahme eines FullKevlar, den ich aus sentimentalen Gründen habe .


----------



## nafetsgurk (4. Mai 2011)

also ein roter sattel geht da gar nicht - meine meinung.
so wies ist eigentlich perfekt...höchstens schwarze griffe...


----------



## Pump (6. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöner Rahmen, vor allem Canti tauglich! Von wann ist der denn?
Genau so etwas suche ich... 



billi joe schrieb:


> Mein Rocky Vertex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thordis (7. Mai 2011)

97er Kona Ku -- seit heute im fahrbereiten Zustand 






Mehr Fotos hier.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (8. Mai 2011)

Cooles Rad. Gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karsten354 (9. Mai 2011)

So bin neu Hier im Forum und da Bald ein Bike-Kauf ansteht les ich immer die Kaufberatungen! Aber auch die Youngtimer und Classic Galerien sind Super! Ich wollte euch mal mein Erbstück vorstellen, hab ich von meinem Vater geerbt und fahre es jetzt jeden tag zur Uni und auf kleinern Touren in der Bonner Gegend.

Bergamont Virus, dürfte irgendwas '01 oder '02er Baujahr sein! Tut immer noch seinen Dienst und die Farbkombi ist super auffällig! Vielleicht wird es ja mal ein Klassiker! Ich behalte es auf jedenfall als Zweit-Rad.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rennkram (9. Mai 2011)

Geil, ein Virus in DER Farbe 

darauf hab ich mal gespart, war aber i.E. doch zu teuer.


Schönes Teil.


----------



## Toubab (9. Mai 2011)

thordis schrieb:


> 97er Kona Ku -- seit heute im fahrbereiten Zustand
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ui, welch geniale Lackierung. Eben Kona. Die Decals sind aber bei denen immer geklebt, oder?


----------



## thordis (9. Mai 2011)

Toubab schrieb:


> Ui, welch geniale Lackierung. Eben Kona. Die Decals sind aber bei denen immer geklebt, oder?



ja, hauchdünn, wie abziehbilder und kein schutzlack drüber.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. Mai 2011)

@karsten354
die Farbkombi hat was, gerade mit den reifen.  wenn die schriftzüge nur aufkleber sind würde ich die entfernen


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (10. Mai 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Hm, das hört sich ja nicht so gut an.  Mir sind einige Fälle bekannt bei denen der Rahmen an der Kettenstrebe gebrochen ist, aber das betraf immer die alte Version des Hinterbaus. Dass so etwas am Oberrohr passiert ist habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört. Welches Modelljahr war denn dein Rad? Hatte das schon die standard 165mm Dämpfer oder noch die alten mit Trunnion-Aufnahme?
> 
> Muss halt mal sehen wie sich das Bike macht. Extreme Sachen habe ich damit ohnehin nicht vor, das Einsatzgebiet liegt eher bei All-Mountain-Touren mit vielen Sngletrails. Aber keine Sprünge, Drops o.ä. Da ich für den Rahmen nur ca. 150,- gezahlt hab ist es mir das Experiment allemal wert.



Von wann der Rahmen war, weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr. Der Dämpfer war nen Rock Shox mit einer "tonnen-förmigen" Feder. Ist lange her. Ich hab dann von meinem Bikeshop nen Specialized Enduro Rahmen im Austausch bekommen. An dem ist mir relativ schnell der Sitzdom abgerissen, habe aber den (ohne irgendwelches Murren seitens Specialized gelieferten) Ersatzhauptrahmen lange und gern ohne Probleme gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holgi (10. Mai 2011)

Karsten354 schrieb:


> ...
> Bergamont Virus, dürfte irgendwas '01 oder '02er Baujahr sein! Tut ...


 
HI,

also die Gabel ist auf jeden Fall vor 2000 gebaut, müßte eine Spyder R sein, die habe ich hier auch noch stehen.


----------



## Karsten354 (10. Mai 2011)

Holgi schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> also die Gabel ist auf jeden Fall vor 2000 gebaut, müßte eine Spyder R sein, die habe ich hier auch noch stehen.



Du hast vollkommen Recht, bin grad nochmal durch den Werdegang des Bikes geschritten (gedanklich natürlich) und ich glaub mein Vater hat das Teil sogar vor dem Millenium gekauft, also 98 oder 99. Älter als gedacht! also doch ein Klassiker? 

Ich kenn mich ja nicht so gut aus, aber ich hab nen recht guten Eindruck vom Bike, Ritchey parts und XTR Kurbel und Schaltwerk, Tektro V-Breakes.
Bis auf die Gabel...
Weiß einer wieviel das Bike damals so ca. Gekostet hat? Ich hab was mit 1299 Mark im Kopf... Was wäre es heute noch wert? Und bekommt man die Reifen noch?


----------



## shanesimons (10. Mai 2011)

Da kann ich mich mal selber zitieren:


shanesimons schrieb:


> Jungs ganz ruhig, das Classic Forum hat ja als Unterschrift "klassische Kult-Mountainbikes der späten 80er und frühen 90er Jahre" von daher gesehen wären selbst 94er und 95er Bikes noch Youngtimer.
> Wir haben es da ja nicht so eng hier, aber spätestens wenn ne Shimano DX oder Exage verbaut ist, weiß man das man eher die Classic Fraktion aufsuchen sollte...


----------



## thordis (10. Mai 2011)

Karsten354 schrieb:


> Weiß einer wieviel das Bike damals so ca. Gekostet hat? Ich hab was mit 1299 Mark im Kopf...


Der Bikemarkt aus dem Jahre 1998 weiß es: 1498,-- Mark (Listenpreis)


----------



## shanesimons (10. Mai 2011)

thordis schrieb:


> 97er Kona Ku -- seit heute im fahrbereiten Zustand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das muss ich auch nochmal kommentieren  Schöne Zusammenstellung auch, das sich die Farbe des Rahmens in den Decals der Gabel wiederfindet. Einzig vielleicht ein Sattel in der Farbe der Gabel würde das Gesamtbild abrunden, damit die Farbe nochmal auftaucht. Ich meine Fizik hatte mal Sättel in der Farbe.


----------



## thordis (11. Mai 2011)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Das muss ich auch nochmal kommentieren  Schöne Zusammenstellung auch, das sich die Farbe des Rahmens in den Decals der Gabel wiederfindet. Einzig vielleicht ein Sattel in der Farbe der Gabel würde das Gesamtbild abrunden, damit die Farbe nochmal auftaucht. Ich meine Fizik hatte mal Sättel in der Farbe.


die gabel ist nur eine übergangslösung, bis meine grüne manitou stroker wieder fit ist. von daher...
wobei das ansprechverhalten der marzocchi wirklich legendär ist, da wird die manitou nicht mithalten können.
aber was nimmt man nicht alles in kauf für eine bessere optik!


----------



## ice (15. Mai 2011)

Hi,
...mal ein Foto von einem meiner Youngtimer ...

  DBR 





...und in Zukunft ohne Datum


----------



## DeepStar23 (15. Mai 2011)

was ist denn dat für eine Gabel? Und falls Du´s weisst,was wiegt die?


----------



## divergent! (15. Mai 2011)

das rad sieht richtig klasse aus. ne dünnere gabel wär zwar schöner aber irgendwie passt die verbaute doch.....


----------



## ice (15. Mai 2011)

Hi,
@ deepstar23
ist ´ne Carbongabel mit Aluschaft von Fahrrad-leichtbau,Leipzig (ebay)...gibt´s immernoch... wiegt bei mir ca.830g ...
 war schon ein paar Jahre im Simplon im Einsatz
@divergent
hab´schon mal daran gedacht,sie mit der Salsa im Simplon zu tauschen , denke aber so paßtes besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackturbo (16. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ein neuer Youngtimer ist fertig geworden. Sind aber auch paar neuere Teile drangekommen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooles Teil!!


----------



## motzi800 (23. Mai 2011)

ein Heustadelfund, aufgearbeitet und gepimt für meinem Bruder


----------



## shanesimons (23. Mai 2011)

Schickes Teil, was ist das denn? Wie ist das aufgearbeitet?


----------



## motzi800 (23. Mai 2011)

Hi, danke
Das ist ein Ibex Cro mo Rahmen ganz ohne Lack. Mit
Geradschleifer Und Paste hochglanzpoliert. Das gleiche bei der Xt Gruppe und 
Der Judy Xc Gabel. Gepflegt wird es mit Alupaste! Wollte mir das Pulferbeschichten sparen und habs so probiert. Wegen Rost hab ich probiert den Rahmen mit Salzwasser an einer Stelle anzustreichen und das machte ihm auch nach einer Woche nichts aus.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Mai 2011)

nach ner grossen krise endlich gestern fast fertig aufgebaut:


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

warum wird mir beim Anblick eines GT's immer schwach .... Tolles ike  

Auch das IBEX gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (23. Mai 2011)

Einfach nur geil!  Perfekt abgestimmt bis ins letzte Detail. 
Mit Sicherheit eins der schönsten Räder hier im Thread.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Traumbike. Ein bisschen neidisch bin ich da schon...


----------



## Guru (23. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie sieht das STS aus, als könnte man damit sauschnell Schotterwege runterpesen. An sich sind die verbauten Teile nicht so mein Fall, aber in der Kombi wirkts in der Tat sehr stimmig und schön. Über den Rahmen kann man eh nichts Schlechtes sagen


----------



## krawallbruder (24. Mai 2011)

so hier mal mein neuer Youngtimer Cannondale f800 team volvo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. Mai 2011)

ich persönlich würde die gabel noch in rahmenfarbe lackieren lassen. sieht dann bestimmt richtig heiß aus.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Mai 2011)

@davidbelize


Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit eins der schönsten Räder hier im Thread.
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Traumbike.



Genau. Sieht top aus. 

@krawallbruder 
Sieht ganz schön schnell aus.  Probier mal nen breiteren Reifen vorn, Du wirst staunen. Was wiegt's?!



Das glänzende Rad sieht auch toll aus. Spacderturm und Vorbau finde ich nicht optimal, aber geht wohl wegen Körpergröße nicht anders.


----------



## L0cke (25. Mai 2011)

so mein Young/Oldtimerrennrad verlässt nun doch endgültig meine Hallen (siehe Bikemarkt), Abschiedsfotos:


----------



## waldtierMV (25. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute,
bsolut tolle Bikes hier. Möchte euch den Youngtimer meiner Freundin nicht vorenthalten. Sattel, Griffe, Pedalen und Reifen sind leider nicht ganz zeitgemäß. Der Rest ist original bis hin zur Kette und Kassette... Hat jetzt dank mir vielleicht gerade 1000Km auf der Uhr... Bj.1998 glaub ich...






























Werds auch nochmal putzen ;-)

Gruß, Andi


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Mai 2011)

Hat was, vor allem mit der Gabel. 

Zudem sind die Rahmen ja schön leicht.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. Mai 2011)

so...mal aktuelle Bilder gemacht...Sonnenbrille auf und los gehts (mal wieder ein typischer Ton-in-Ton-Klein-Holgi-Aufbau)

Thema: "GEEEELB"





Mehr gelb






noch mehr gelb






Sattel auch gelb....






Spengle gelb...Reifen auch gelb...






ALLES GELB:






GABEL - schwarz:




und wenn ich die Bilder so sehe, dann seh ich gleich die weitere Arbeit: Spacer müssen schwarz, KB hab ich auch noch in schwarz und Steuersatz - schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (26. Mai 2011)

das arme klein


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> (mal wieder ein typischer Ton-in-Ton-Klein-Holgi-Aufbau)
> 
> Thema: "GEEEELB"
> 
> ...



Also ich find's super. 

Im Modebereich ist gelb ja auch gerade 'ne topaktuelle Trendfarbe.


----------



## divergent! (27. Mai 2011)

aber die spengles kann man besser lackieren 

gabel muss noch gelb


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Mai 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber die spengles kann man besser lackieren
> 
> gabel muss noch gelb



 bei mir muss doch immer alles in 5 Minuten fertig sein, da kanns schonmal passieren, dass die Felgenflanke mit lackiert wird aber dafür der Felgenstern nicht richtig War froh, dass ich eine Dose mit "Sonnengelb" gefunden hatte damals...

und es liegt sogar noch ne gelbe Manitou bei mir rum...


----------



## motzi800 (27. Mai 2011)

"CAT oder Liebherr" Picker rauf und vuolá, fertig ist das Arbeits"Monster"


----------



## barbarissima (27. Mai 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


>


 
Unglaublich


----------



## shanesimons (27. Mai 2011)

Mir persönlich ist das zuviel des Guten. Wenigstens bei den Laufrädern würde ich "entweder-oder" machen, also entweder Spengles oder gelbe Contis.. Probier es mal!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Mai 2011)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist das zuviel des Guten. Wenigstens bei den Laufrädern würde ich "entweder-oder" machen, also entweder Spengles oder gelbe Contis.. Probier es mal!



klar ist das viel gelb...sehr viel gelb...vielleicht wirklich ZUviel gelb...aber wo sonst hätte ich die gelben Reifen montieren können? und ich musste sie einfach kaufen

mit schwarz hatte ich schonmal, damals war noch der vergammelte Sattel drauf und vorne noch nicht soviel gelb am Cockpit...und der Dämpfer war zu lang...


----------



## shanesimons (27. Mai 2011)

Ich find das mit den schwarzen Reifen stimmiger. Ich "musste" mir auch mal grüne GEAX Sedona Reifen kaufen und endlich hab ichg ein Bike gefunden wo es passen könnte, es ist nicht grün... Lasst euch überraschen...


----------



## fiveelements (27. Mai 2011)

lustig mit dieser rubrik. ich sah mal in der glotze einen bericht "youngtimer"- autos. mich interessierte das nur, weil ich mir schon seit längerem dachte, dass auch bikes sozusagen an der schwelle zur geschichte eine spannende sache sind und es so ein forum im ibc geben sollte.

und tatsächlich, na klar, gibts schon, offenbar schon eine ganze weile. ok also, hier jetzt das bike aus der überschrift. war der in usa produzierte rahmen, sauleicht und sauschnell, dabei sehr fahrstabil. muss etwa 2000 gewesen sein, die fuhre wog damals schon unter 10 kilo.

hab ich nicht mehr, manchmal fragt man sich, na, egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr der Ritzel (27. Mai 2011)

Schön mal wieder ein cyclecraft hier zu sehen. Ich hab mir auch gerade erst wieder eins aufgebaut.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Kittie (28. Mai 2011)

Da könnte man ja fast ne Galerie draus machen -Huii und es wurde eine draus... 





und


----------



## fiveelements (28. Mai 2011)

geht mir echt das herz auf, hier.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (28. Mai 2011)

Um die Reihe fortzusetzen:


----------



## fiveelements (28. Mai 2011)

ich hatte auch ein csp, noch eines der ersten mit exorbitanter hebelübersetzung (leider kein foto mehr). der rst 53- dämpfer (oder war es der 56?), der da drin war, hielt durchschnittlich 3,7 km im gelände, dann ist innen die dämpferstange gebrochen.

das auf dem letzten foto gezeigte hatte dann schon einen tauglichen dämpfer mit tauglicher übersetzung. ein leichtes bike mit stahlfederelementen! 

die "hintere" dämpferanlenkung (umlenkung) beim csp wurde dann später um 90 grad gedreht und von der firma leichtdorf adaptiert.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (30. Mai 2011)

fiveelements schrieb:


> die "hintere" dämpferanlenkung (umlenkung) beim csp wurde dann später um 90 grad gedreht und von der firma leichtdorf adaptiert.



Interessant.


----------



## Pump (30. Mai 2011)

In der "ZUviel gelb" Variante gefällt es mir persönlich besser als auf dem unteren Bild... Richtig knallig cool! 




Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> klar ist das viel gelb...sehr viel gelb...vielleicht wirklich ZUviel gelb...aber wo sonst hätte ich die gelben Reifen montieren können? und ich musste sie einfach kaufen
> 
> mit schwarz hatte ich schonmal, damals war noch der vergammelte Sattel drauf und vorne noch nicht soviel gelb am Cockpit...und der Dämpfer war zu lang...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Mai 2011)

motzi800 schrieb:


> "CAT oder Liebherr" Picker rauf und vuolá, fertig ist das Arbeits"Monster"



...grundsätzlich finde ich es ja lustig, dass die Kommentare von "das arme Klein" bis Begeisterung reichen...wieder mal der Beweis, dass man es nicht allen recht machen kann...und auch gar nicht versuchen sollte.

hier nochmal ein stümperhafter Bildbearbeitungs-Versuch dem spaßigsten Sonderwunsch gerecht zu werden:


----------



## motzi800 (30. Mai 2011)

Na , passt doch super! Hihi
Jetzt noch das Bild an die Firma ( Cat ) schicken
Wär ziemlich gespannt aufs Feedback. Und wer weiss vielleicht landets im Schefbüro als Deko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Mai 2011)

ich glaube eher da kommt deren Urheberrechtsanwalt wegen Missbrauch des Logos, ....aber da das da oben natürlich ein Spaß war mit der Bildbearbeitung und ich natürlich den Schriftzug KLEIN abgeschliffen habe und einen ganz offiziellen Aufkleber von Zeppelin-Cat verwendet habe, sollte das kein großes Problem werden

Vielleicht mach ich nochmal ein Bild mit den dazu passenden "Bikeschuhen". Ich könnte mit schwarz/gelben CAT-Sandalen dienen...


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (30. Mai 2011)

fiveelements schrieb:


> ich hatte auch ein csp, noch eines der ersten mit exorbitanter hebelübersetzung (leider kein foto mehr). der rst 53- dämpfer (oder war es der 56?), der da drin war, hielt durchschnittlich 3,7 km im gelände, dann ist innen die dämpferstange gebrochen.
> 
> das auf dem letzten foto gezeigte hatte dann schon einen tauglichen dämpfer mit tauglicher übersetzung. ein leichtes bike mit stahlfederelementen!
> 
> die "hintere" dämpferanlenkung (umlenkung) beim csp wurde dann später um 90 grad gedreht und von der firma leichtdorf adaptiert.





Der IBC-User "zoomer" hat auch noch einen sehr coolen Floater. Ich denke, da er das Bild schon an anderer Stelle im Forum veröffentlicht hat ist es in Ordnung es auch hier einzufügen. Thematisch ist es hier ja genau richtig:


----------



## mallo (8. Juni 2011)

langsam wird es fertig


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Juni 2011)

Mal wieder "wie immer" von mir...aber die Lackierung ist genial! Flip Flop mit einem Hauch Catalunya Splash (vielleicht ist es sogar dieser Lack?) blau, lila, kupfer, braun...Ein Klein darf das anhaben 





Leider bekommt man die Farben kaum aufs Foto...


----------



## B4sT1 (12. Juni 2011)

Hmm...
Wieviele Adept hast´n eigendlich nu?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Juni 2011)

...das is doch net meins...das is fürn Sohnemann. Wenn der aber so weiterwächst, dann bin ichs ziemlich schnell los, aber dann hab ichs auch bald wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pump (12. Juni 2011)

*Hi Holgi;*
*Der Big Apple auf dem Adept, was hat der denn für ne Breite?*
*Danke!*


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Juni 2011)

Ihr fragt Fragen 

Ich schaus mal nach, aber das ist der voluminöseste Reifen, den ich in der Hand hatte, kann grad noch so rumfassen und die Felgenflanken berühren. Er passt auch gerade noch so in den Hinterbau. Da wo diese Querbrücke ist, ist nur noch ein Hauch Platz...


----------



## Pump (12. Juni 2011)

Sorry !

Ist dann bestimmt der 2.35er...



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ihr fragt Fragen
> 
> Ich schaus mal nach, aber das ist der voluminöseste Reifen, den ich in der Hand hatte, kann grad noch so rumfassen und die Felgenflanken berühren. Er passt auch gerade noch so in den Hinterbau. Da wo diese Querbrücke ist, ist nur noch ein Hauch Platz...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Juni 2011)

ne...nichtmal....55 559 (26*2,15) Mehr geht auch nicht von der Höhe...ein angefahrener Nöppel Nic in 2,25 ist ähnlich knapp in dem Hinterbau...im Adept Aufbaufred hatte ich mal ein Bild eingestellt wie knapp das damit schon ist...mit dem Big Äbbel ist das vergleichsweise eng, wenn nicht noch knapper....


----------



## Pump (12. Juni 2011)

Wow! Gut zu wissen... Ich wollte mal nen Äbbel bei meinem Biria versuchen, und hatte an nen 2.15er gedacht... Aber bei mir ist dann wohl ein 2.0er besser!



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ne...nichtmal....55 559 (26*2,15) Mehr geht auch nicht von der Höhe...ein angefahrener Nöppel Nic in 2,25 ist ähnlich knapp in dem Hinterbau...im Adept Aufbaufred hatte ich mal ein Bild eingestellt wie knapp das damit schon ist...mit dem Big Äbbel ist das vergleichsweise eng, wenn nicht noch knapper....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Juni 2011)

Ist jetzt weniger für die Galerie, aber die Reifen sind runter, war mir eben doch zu gefährlich bei den Schotterabfahrten, das Heck schmiert weg ohne dass es das groß ankündigt...nach 2 beinahe Abflügen wurde gehandelt. Es hätte fast ein 2,4er Conti Mountain King hinten reingepasst. Oben an der Brücke haben nur diese Zippel gescheuert und mit exakter Ausrichtung hätte es auch an den Kettenstreben nicht geschliffen. Ich wollte mich dann in ebay nach einem schmalere auf die Suche machen und als ich den vorderen montieren wollte, sehe ich, dass es ein 2,2er ist...
Also wieder umgetauscht und so siehts jetzt aus:

Vorne 2,4er:





Hinten 2,2er:




und dann ist mir noch durch Zufall ein Bild von Plum Crazy gelungen (kein fotografisches Meisterwerk mit 1/1 Sek. aus der Hand, aber die Farben waren endlich mal alle mehr oder weniger zu sehen)


----------



## edwardje (14. Juni 2011)

Habe mein Rahmen überlackiert und neu ausgestattet.

Trek Y sl200 1999

Gewicht 9,5 kg

mit Neuem dt swiss XCR Carbon u.s.w
Die lankierung farbt in der sonne komplet gold und ohne sonne Küpfer farbig. Ich finde es ist gelungen


----------



## gtbiker (14. Juni 2011)

Ui, gibts noch mehr Detailbilder? Sieht sehr interessant aus!


----------



## divergent! (14. Juni 2011)

da möchte ich aber auch mehr von sehen!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Juni 2011)

Goldene Anbauteile find ich gut

Genau...zeig mal mehr vom Rahmen, das sieht aber wirklich sehr sehr gut gelungen aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (15. Juni 2011)

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder!!


----------



## edwardje (15. Juni 2011)

So shaut es in der Sonne aus


----------



## tokaido1992 (15. Juni 2011)

das Teil sieht auf jedenfall sehr schnell aus.
Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Juni 2011)

tokaido1992 schrieb:


> das Teil sieht auf jedenfall sehr schnell aus.
> Was wiegt denn das gute Stück?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8415607&postcount=1476


----------



## DeepStar23 (16. Juni 2011)

Mein Jugendtraum:

97er Stevens Cruiser.
Fährt sich wie ein MTB. 





Endlich habe ich einen gefunden.. 
Es werden noch ein paar Dinge modifiziert..


----------



## gtbiker (16. Juni 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Anbei noch ein paar Bilder!!


Vielen Dank!

Der Stevens Cruiser sieht auch lässig aus


----------



## shanesimons (17. Juni 2011)

...erledigt...


----------



## m3ooo (17. Juni 2011)

ja sry, hast ja recht. ist mein erster post und muss erstmal schaun wie das hier alles funzt...


----------



## AndreBouvle (19. Juni 2011)

Hoffe der Plastebomber wird nächstes WE fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (19. Juni 2011)

Ach herje, da krieg ich gleich Bock auf mein Shadow, der Carbon Hinterbau ist natürlich der Knaller.
Was ist es für ne Gabel geworden?
Sachs Kurbel sind auch dran, wenn mich mein Blick nicht täuscht? Was ist der Rest der Schaltung?


----------



## AndreBouvle (19. Juni 2011)

HI,

ja danke, freu mich uach schon wie ein kleines Kind, wobei es mit dem Rahmen ein riesen Spaß ist... die hinteren Aufnahmen aus Alu habe ich erst modifizieren lassen müssen und nun muss ich wohl doch den ganzen Spaß nochmal in einem festerem Alu fräsen lassen da die Scheibenbremsaufnahme bei größerer Verzögerung anfängt sich zu verwinden.

Ja sind noch die Sachs Kurbeln dran, wollte aber auch noch auf schwarze wechseln, wobei ich noch überlege sämtliche Aluteile die noch silber sind eloxieren zu lassen, das könnte ich ja mit den Kurbeln auch machen...
Der Rest der Schaltung ist hinten ne 8-Fach XT von 02 und vorne noch der Sachs Umwerfer, der aber auch altersbedingt nen Knickpunkt hat, also wird der wohl auch noch geändert.

Mit dem Carbonlenker bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden, werde wohl doch nen 68ger Lenker brauchen, kommt oben rum so schmal.
Stütze etc ist auch grade nur das was drin steckt, die teile von CRC sollten die Tage hoffenlich mal eintrudeln.

Die Gabel is ne 888VF, noch nicht richtig getestet, aber soweit liegt sie super.


PS: garkeine Antwort mehr bekommen, wie sieht dein Projekt aus?


----------



## MasterChris (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen 
habe mir gestern auch was "neues" gegönnt! 
nun neu in der Specialized Family daheim das 
1996er Stumpjumper





bis auf die trigger ist an dem bike alles orignial. die trigger werden aber zeitnah gegen alte xt däumlinge getauscht

mehr pics gibts in meinen blog zu sehen! einfach unten klicken


----------



## shanesimons (19. Juni 2011)

AndreBouvle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> PS: garkeine Antwort mehr bekommen, wie sieht dein Projekt aus?



Ich schick dir mal ne PN, ist ja schließlich ne Galerie.


----------



## Pump (19. Juni 2011)

*Mein Biria aus Mitte der 90er... Fährt gut, bremst gut! *


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2011)

bis auf lenker und vorbau doch recht hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pump (19. Juni 2011)

Danke!       hahaha... Ja ich weiss! Vorbau und Lenker sind nicht die schönsten... Aber das Bike ist für mich zum richtig viel fahren gedacht und mit einem flacheren Vorbau vergeht mir der Spass!


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. Juni 2011)

Ringle,RaceFace und nen Ständer.. Super Kombi...


----------



## Pump (19. Juni 2011)

Ständer?  Kein Ständer!



DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Ringle,RaceFace und nen Ständer.. Super Kombi...


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. Juni 2011)

aus Deinem Album:




Ständer?

Allerdings ohne Ringle...


----------



## Pump (20. Juni 2011)

ALTE Bilder!  
Und übrigens, BITTE keine Bilder ohne meine Genehmigung aus meinem Album nehmen, und dann hier im Thread posten... Danke!




DeepStar23 schrieb:


> aus Deinem Album:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## divergent! (20. Juni 2011)

dann darfste dein album aber nicht öffentlich machen........


----------



## Pump (20. Juni 2011)

Danke, das habe ich nicht gewusst! Also dann meine Entschuldigung an Deep Star 23...



divergent! schrieb:


> dann darfste dein album aber nicht öffentlich machen........


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. Juni 2011)

Mörder Dinger hier in letzter Zeit. Das Trek ist echt porno! 

Das Shadow ist auch der Hammer obwohl die Gabel ist doch etwas zu viel des guten. Denke der Rahmen ist für so was nicht ausgelegt. Es baut schon recht hoch vorne und wie hoch ist das Tretlager? Ist das so noch fahrbar?  

Der Stevens Cruiser gefällt mir auch sehr gut, so einen wollte ich auch immer haben. Da gab es damals ja mehrere Firmen die MTBs in Cruiser Form bauten.


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Juni 2011)

Pump schrieb:


> Danke, das habe ich nicht gewusst! Also dann meine Entschuldigung an Deep Star 23...



Alles jut.. Bin nur über den Ständer gestolpert. 

Wusste net wie ich das sonst "beweisen" sollte..


----------



## divergent! (20. Juni 2011)

also am shadow find ich ja die gabel echt grausam. daß teil sieht aus wie ne motocrosskarre. der rahmen an sich ist natürlich schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shanesimons (20. Juni 2011)

Das gerade DU dich an der Gabel störst? 
Sie könnte vielleicht etwas weniger Federweg haben, aber ich glaub an dem Shadow sieht ne Doppelbrückengabel nun mal am besten aus. Meine erste Wahl wäre auch ne Votec, aber deren Preise sind gerade irgendwie schockierend


----------



## AndreBouvle (20. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde sie auch passend, sonst hätt ich sie nicht gekauft, wie du ja weisst shanesimons, bei mir wäre ne votec auch erste wahl gewesen, aber wie du schon sagst, ich zahl keine 300++ für ne 10 Jahre alte Gabel die ich erst nochmal bei Steinerdesign für nochmal 600,- auf einigermaßen zeitgemäße funktion zu bringen 

Wie schon erwähnt Federweg könnte 5cm weniger sein, aber rein von der Rahmengeometrie fährt sichs genial.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. Juni 2011)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Das gerade DU dich an der Gabel störst?
> Sie könnte vielleicht etwas weniger Federweg haben, aber ich glaub an dem Shadow sieht ne Doppelbrückengabel nun mal am besten aus. Meine erste Wahl wäre auch ne Votec, aber deren Preise sind gerade irgendwie schockierend



Warum gerade ich??? 

Weil die Geometrie sicher nicht für den Federweg ausgelegt ist. Man baut ja auch nicht in ein Hardtail das für 100mm Federweg ausgelegt ist eine mit 150mm ein. Das wird unfahrbar. Schätze das das Shadow für maximal 120mm ausgelegt ist(belehrt mich wenn ich falsch liege)? Da sind 170mm doch etwas zu viel.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Juni 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Warum gerade ich???



ich glaub, er meinte Dich gar nicht Deine Bedenken gegen die Gabel waren technisch ja gut begründet.....aber das klärt sich bestimmt

Ich glaube die Perspektive täuscht sogar noch. Das Bike direkt im Profil würde wohl klar machen, dass die Gabel zu hoch ist. Trotzdem sieht es gut aus. So ein extremer Rahmen mit der extremen Gabel...ich finds locker!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. Juni 2011)

Zur Info ich hab gerade im Workshop 99 nachgesehen. Es gab drei Checker Pig Shadow. Dh, FR und XC, Dh und Fr. hatten einen Alu Hinterbau, das Xc einen Carbon(wie das von AndreBouvle). Original war eine Marzocchi Z 2 Bam mit 70mm Federweg verbaut. 

Mehr brauch ich dazu ja nicht mehr zu sagen.


----------



## shanesimons (20. Juni 2011)

@Dr. Hannibal:
Das ging gar nicht an dich sondern an Divergent, der ja für seinen ausgefallenen Geschmack bekannt ist 

Mir ist sehr wohl bekannt das serienmäßig weniger Federweg verbaut waren und hab ja auch gesagt das ruhig etwas weniger sein dürfen.
Grundsätzlich habt ihr natürlich recht die Geometrie sollte stimmen, hab auch grad keinen Plan wieviel Federweg die 888 hat, aber rein optisch find ich das nicht so schlecht wie ich befürchtet habe.


----------



## divergent! (21. Juni 2011)

ich hätte ne lefty reingebaut und nix anderes. wie der hr. hannibal schon sagte macht diese gabel die geo kaputt....ausserdem siehts in meinen augen einfach nicht gut aus.

aber mal was anderes...hast du den rahmen mal gewogen?


----------



## AndreBouvle (21. Juni 2011)

Also nach abzug des SAG habe ich eh nur noch 12 cm FW, das ist dann ja wieder fast die exakte wie die GS4.
Ich finde die Gabel passt perfekt zu dem "Stealthlook" und hat ein super gutes Ansprechverhalten.
Der Goldene Vorbau kommt doch ab, als Kontrastfarbe zu dem Schwarz soll doch nur das Silber bleiben.

Anderes Thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529775
kann da vielleicht jemand helfen?



@Divergent:
Lefty wäre auch was feines, da gebe ich dir recht 
Gewogen leider nein, habe hier leider nur eine Personenwaage gehabt, und ganz ohne hatte ich den Rahmen nicht, noch nicht.


----------



## divergent! (21. Juni 2011)

du brauchst also nen anlötumwerfer? variante 1 basar. ich hab zb am fiocco einen lx mit anlötsockel. die gabs früher und wirste auch problemlos bekommen. variante 2 rennradumwerfer nehmen ( gibts zur not auch 3-fach ). hast du zug von unten?

wenn ja ist der rennradumwerfer die einfachste variante...zb gabs 105er in 3 fach ( günstig und gut ).

bei zug von oben einfach nen speen adapter dranbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreBouvle (21. Juni 2011)

HI, vielen Dank für die Info, habe gestern echt ewig gesucht!

Der Zug kommt von unten also ein Rennradumwerfer?!



edit:
Habe mir den 105er bestellt, nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## divergent! (21. Juni 2011)

rennradumwerfer ist am leichtesten. es gibt zwar anlötumwerfer auch fürs mtb aber meist mit zug von oben. aber evtl gabs da auch ausnahmen.


----------



## DeepStar23 (26. Juni 2011)

Update:
Nächste Woche wird noch der neue Steuersatz montiert,dann bekomme ich hoffentlich noch ein paar DX-Bremshebel. 
Dann ist der Cruiser auch erstmal fertig..


----------



## GuidoM (29. Juni 2011)

Dann geb ich auch nochmal was zum Besten. 
Ein Carbonrenner von 1995







Er steht im Übrigen zum Verkauf


----------



## Lapper22 (29. Juni 2011)

Sowas schönes verkauft man nicht...


----------



## gtbiker (29. Juni 2011)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Dann ist der Cruiser auch erstmal fertig..




Und ich bau meinen gerade erst auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (29. Juni 2011)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> Sowas schönes verkauft man nicht...



Ein Fachmann 
Schön ist es. Aber ich nutze es einfach nicht mehr. Um es nur anzuschauen, reicht das Geld für´s neue nicht


----------



## edwardje (29. Juni 2011)

GuidoM schrieb:


> Ein Fachmann
> Schön ist es. Aber ich nutze es einfach nicht mehr. Um es nur anzuschauen, reicht das Geld für´s neue nicht


 

Aber mit Mag Ti ist das rad viel schöner anstatt der schlecht funktionierende Judy sl


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Juni 2011)

Ahhhh...die Judy SL mit dem Casting für den Adroit Koi Katalogaufbau

...ich bin auch für die (nicht funktionierende) Mag Ti fürs Gary Fisher

Tolles Gefährt in super Zustand


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. Juni 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Und ich bau meinen gerade erst auf



kuhles Teil.. Was ist denn das für eine Gabel? 


Das Fischer ist mal richtig geil..


----------



## Pump (29. Juni 2011)

*Das GARY FISHER ist wirklich fein! *


----------



## B4sT1 (29. Juni 2011)

gtbiker´s Cruiser steht mit der Gabel echt gut da und die dicken Reifen dazu! ...schööön!


----------



## GuidoM (29. Juni 2011)

Pump schrieb:


> *Das GARY FISHER ist wirklich fein! *



Das tolle daran ist, dass du´s kaufen kannst. Übrigens jeder andere auch


----------



## gtbiker (29. Juni 2011)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> kuhles Teil.. Was ist denn das für eine Gabel?



Danke, die Gabel ist eine moderne Mosso ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme und Beschichtung, wiegt <560g und hat schön Flex. Passt zwar nicht zeitlich aber dafür technisch und optisch. Der Aufbau wird aber so und so keinerlei Konventionen folgen....





B4sT1 schrieb:


> gtbiker´s Cruiser steht mit der Gabel echt gut da und die dicken Reifen dazu! ...schööön!



Danke, sind _Geheimreifen_ aus dem Worldcup


----------



## B4sT1 (29. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mir die Cruiser hier so anschaue weiss ich jetzt auch an welchen Rahmen das SW hier:





passen würde...
Glaube meine Haben-Liste werd ich nächstes mal auf ne Klopapierrolle schreiben


----------



## shanesimons (29. Juni 2011)

Das FiSHer ist schön, ABER eigentlich ist es ja nur ein anders gelabeltes Trek 9700/9800/9900 und da bin ich froh, das ich drei davon habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GuidoM (30. Juni 2011)

Aber viel schöner lackiert  ;-)


----------



## neddie (3. Juli 2011)

Na dann muß hier mein 96er SV 700 auch rein


----------



## inar. (3. Juli 2011)

Zwar als schmalspurversion, und auch nicht ganz lupenrein mit alten Teilen aufgebaut, aber trotzdem .....

*GT Timberline* als Citybike, vorne eine Marzochi XC-R Gabel ( passt super von der Geometrie ) , seltene MAVIC Naben ( NOS )  mit Industrielagern , Daumenschalter ,  ein Shimano Schaltwerk aus der 1. Generation ( die Baureihe mit dem Bogen ) .    

Ist übrigens ein sehr kleiner Rahmen ( 14,5" )  , die Pilotin ist 162 cm ....  da macht ein 28 Zoll Rennrad keinen Sinn !


----------



## neddie (3. Juli 2011)

inar. schrieb:


> Zwar als schmalspurversion, und auch nicht ganz lupenrein mit alten Teilen aufgebaut, aber trotzdem .....
> 
> *GT Timberline* als Citybike, vorne eine Marzochi XC-R Gabel ( passt super von der Geometrie ) , seltene MAVIC Naben ( NOS )  mit Industrielagern , Daumenschalter ,  ein Shimano Schaltwerk aus der 1. Generation ( die Baureihe mit dem Bogen ) .




Nett nett das Bike


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Juli 2011)

welches Bike

mach doch nochmal ein schönes Foto von der Karre in der Sonne. Sind doch feine Teile dran und die Lackierung kommt dann richtig rüber...(ohne Ablenkung)


----------



## neddie (3. Juli 2011)

Das GT Timberline


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Juli 2011)

Den Witz nicht verstanden?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Juli 2011)

....ich wollt ja nicht drauf rumreiten (auf dem Witz!!!!!)

und für die ganz ernsten Zeitgenossen: Es ist ein schönes Bike


----------



## neddie (4. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Juli 2011)

doch...so weit isses schon, dass ich sagen muss, dass Cannondale gefällt, aber das ist doch sicher ne 80er Gabel??? Taucht die nicht im Stehen schon etwas tief ein? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus...


----------



## eddy 1 (4. Juli 2011)

ich würde eher auf echte 60mm schätzen


----------



## neddie (4. Juli 2011)

Nein,ist ne 98er Marzocchi Bomber Z2,ne top Gabel mit 65 mm!
Mehr Federweg brauch ich für meine Zwecke nicht.
Diese Z-Reihe war sehr gut und Robust.Mache daran nur Ölwechsel und tauschte bisher nur einmal die Abstreifer,funktioniert super.
An meinem Rotwild hab ich ne Fox(würg) mit 140mm,aber die Teste ich erst nächstes Jahr


----------



## neddie (4. Juli 2011)

neddie schrieb:


> Nein,ist ne 98er Marzocchi Bomber Z2,ne top Gabel mit 65 mm!
> Mehr Federweg brauch ich für meine Zwecke nicht.
> Diese Z-Reihe war sehr gut und Robust.Mache daran nur Ölwechsel und tauschte bisher nur einmal die Abstreifer,funktioniert super.
> An meinem Rotwild hab ich ne Fox(würg) mit 140mm,aber die Teste ich erst nächstes Jahr




P.S. ende der 90er waren im CC-Bereich so Megafederwege nicht üblich.wie gesagt,das Bike wurde damals auch nur dafür ausgelegt.Es ist schnell,wendig und läßt sich super fahren.Damit ließ ich schon andere mit ihren neuen Bikes und Federwegen im Up und Downhill dumm dastehen.


----------



## Pump (4. Juli 2011)

Sieht aus wie ne Z2 BAM, die hat keine 80mm sondern 70mm! Ausser es ist ne 99er oder ne 00er Atom Race Z2 - die zwei haben 80mm! 


Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> doch...so weit isses schon, dass ich sagen muss, dass Cannondale gefällt, aber das ist doch sicher ne 80er Gabel??? Taucht die nicht im Stehen schon etwas tief ein? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus...


----------



## neddie (4. Juli 2011)

Pump schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne Z2 BAM, die hat keine 80mm sondern 70mm! Ausser es ist ne 99er oder ne 00er Atom Race Z2 - die zwei haben 80mm!




Richtig, Z2 BAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B4sT1 (4. Juli 2011)

Möchte keinem auf die Füsse treten, aber bei Cannondale fällt mir nur eins ein: "Ein Gesicht was nur eine Mutter lieben kann!"


----------



## neddie (4. Juli 2011)

BOAH!!Frechheit...ha ha)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Juli 2011)

B4sT1 schrieb:


> Möchte keinem auf die Füsse treten, aber bei Cannondale fällt mir nur eins ein: "Ein Gesicht was nur eine Mutter lieben kann!"





meine Rede, aber trotzdem gefällt mir das Ding irgendwie

da lag ich dann mit dem Federweg wohl daneben. Hab noch ne Z1 BAM hier verbaut, die hat 10cm, da dachte ich die Z2 muss wohl 80 haben...falsch gedacht...BAM heißt: Bomber Aerospace Material...nur so am Rande, falls es einen interessiert...hier aus dem Federgabellexikon: Marzocchi:

(Bomber Aerospace Material) EASTON Alu - leichter, härter, und wiederstandsfähiger als Standard Alu. Lässt sich sehr gut auf Hochglanz polieren


----------



## neddie (4. Juli 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> meine Rede, aber trotzdem gefällt mir das Ding irgendwie
> 
> da lag ich dann mit dem Federweg wohl daneben. Hab noch ne Z1 BAM hier verbaut, die hat 10cm, da dachte ich die Z2 muss wohl 80 haben...falsch gedacht...BAM heißt: Bomber Aerospace Material...nur so am Rande, falls es einen interessiert...hier aus dem Federgabellexikon: Marzocchi:
> 
> (Bomber Aerospace Material) EASTON Alu - leichter, härter, und wiederstandsfähiger als Standard Alu. Lässt sich sehr gut auf Hochglanz polieren



Brauchst Du die Z1 noch??


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Juli 2011)

hmmm...eigentlich schon, ist nämlich mit Gewindeschaft. Wenn ich die rausreiße, dann brauch ich wieder alles neu: Steuersatz, Vorbau usw...aber ich denk drüber nach!!


----------



## 6ix-pack (6. Juli 2011)

Hier ein weiteres Cannondale Super V


----------



## neddie (6. Juli 2011)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Hier ein weiteres Cannondale Super V


----------



## divergent! (6. Juli 2011)

top. immer noch eines der reizvollsten fullys


----------



## neddie (6. Juli 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> top. immer noch eines der reizvollsten fullys


----------



## david99 (6. Juli 2011)

@neddie

wie is der wild rockr, hast vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu schwalbes fa, nn, rara, roro oder sonstigen bekannten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (6. Juli 2011)

persönlich finde ich aber ne fatty da am schönsten dran


----------



## neddie (6. Juli 2011)

hi david 99,

also...generell bin ich von Conti weg da die bei Nässe nie gut waren und sich schnell abnutzten.
Von Schwalbe hatte ich zuletzt den äh überleg...fällt mir grad nicht ein,war n älterer.
Zum Michelin.
Zu dem wechselte ich weil mir Schwalbe etwas zu teuer war,obwohl ich Schwalbe immer Top fand und die es auch bestimmt sind.
Der wild r war günstig,trotz groben Profils rollt er Super und Grip bei Trockenem Gelände auch Ok.
Nässe auf Straße auch Ok.
Auf erster Tour im Gelände hatte ich bei ner schnellen Kurvenfahrt auf groben Schotter allerdings das Gefühl nachm Motto-ups rutscht du mir etwa weg?- und bremste etwas ab.
Wie gesagt es war nur n Gefühl,vielleicht war ich auch zu schnell.
Das will ich die Tage aber nochmal "testen"  auch wie er auf nassen Boden reagiert.
Ich kanns ja dann hier schreiben.


----------



## neddie (6. Juli 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> persönlich finde ich aber ne fatty da am schönsten dran




ich weiß aber nicht wie sich ne fatty fährt


----------



## divergent! (6. Juli 2011)

ne fatty ist einfach nur steif und federt bestens....da verhält es sich ähnlich zu ner lefty...da kommt nix groß weiter mit


----------



## goegolo (7. Juli 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> persönlich finde ich aber ne fatty da am schönsten dran



Ich auch





Stütze ist bereits passend schräg abgelängt, die blauen Zughüllen fliegen gerade raus. 

Ps.: Contis sind von Mountain bis Race King im übrigen auch bei Nässe gut zu fahren, allerdings nicht mit drei bar Luftdruck.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Juli 2011)

Jungs, Ihr macht mich fertig...so langsam gefallen mir die Dinger richtig gut...da muss ich wohl so langsam ein altes Vorurteil beerdigen




...aber ein Krüppelbike mit Lefty wird mir nie gefallen

...die ganzen "Kings" fahren sich teilweise mit unter 2 bar sogar am besten, wenn sie größer als 2,2er sind. Die bauen sehr hoch...


----------



## divergent! (7. Juli 2011)

lefty würde ich persönlich dort auch nicht einbauen.


----------



## edwardje (7. Juli 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Jungs, Ihr macht mich fertig...so langsam gefallen mir die Dinger richtig gut...da muss ich wohl so langsam ein altes Vorurteil beerdigen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Werden da dan Bald ein paar Kleins zum verkaufen sein nicht????


----------



## B4sT1 (7. Juli 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Werden da dan Bald ein paar Kleins zum verkaufen sein nicht????



Dachte ich mir auch, wollt es nur nich schreiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Juli 2011)

haha....ihr habt Ideen

ich hab doch nur gesagt, sie sehen doch ganz gut aus, aber ein Klein dafür hergeben??? 
Zugeben muss ich aber: 
Als ich auf der Suche nach dem "Kinderbike" war, hab ich paar Cannondales auf beobachten gehabt, aber das wollte ich ihm dann doch nicht antun und jetzt wird doch erstmal das Klein Adept hergerichtet (zumal es preislich ein einem ähnlichen Bereich lag). Eigentlich wärs mal Zeit für neue Bilder vom Adept...sind ja schon Scheibenbremsen dran mittlerweile und richtige Reifen...


----------



## DeepStar23 (7. Juli 2011)

Ich versuche schon seid Jahren meinem Kumpel sein Super V abzuschnacken, aber bisher erfolgslos.. 

Bis das klappt, dreh ich hier mit ein paar Runden.. 














Das Rad kratzt an der 8,xx kg. .Noch steht die 9 aber ich bin mir sicher das klappt noch..


----------



## B4sT1 (7. Juli 2011)

Warum hab ich an anderen Bikes immer was zu meckern?! 
Also von den Teilen finde ich es gut, aber nich an einem Rad, sry!

Beim Gewicht haste ja nicht mehr soviele Optionen ausser Starrgabel, Tubless-Reifen und vllt ne RR-Kassette?! OK, vllt noch die Kurbel aus Carbon...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Juli 2011)

Also in letzter Zeit gibt's hier immer bessere Bikes zu sehen.  

 Weitermachen.


----------



## david99 (8. Juli 2011)

neddie schrieb:


> hi david 99,
> 
> also...generell bin ich von Conti weg da die bei Nässe nie gut waren und sich schnell abnutzten.
> Von Schwalbe hatte ich zuletzt den äh überleg...fällt mir grad nicht ein,war n älterer.
> ...




das wär nett, danke


----------



## schallundrauch (8. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus meinem Fahrradkeller

Damit Ihr auch mal was zum LÄSTERN habt 

93er RM Hammer





96er GT Tequesta





Das Grisley Glacier von meinem Schatz





92er? Mt Fuji




Das Rad steht inzwischen mit etwas billigerer Ausstattung und Starrgabel als Urlaubsbike an der Nordsee

Dann steht hier noch ein weiß Bunt gesplattertes Cilo rum, von dem ich leider keine Bilder habe und ein selenloses Miststück Bj 200X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. Juli 2011)

das scott vom dennis etzt. sehr viel mehr wird da am gewicht ohne wiegen aber kaum gehen. spelzeugreifen haste ja schon drauf....stütze und sattel wären noch was. kurbel ist leicht ( innenlager?).

an der bremse geht einiges aber im groben gefällt mir das.

sag mal merkt man den "federnden" hinterbau?


----------



## DeepStar23 (8. Juli 2011)

Ich habe das Scott nicht nach Optik aufgebaut, sondern nur nach Gewicht. 
Sonst wäre es nicht so zusammengewürfelt. Bis auf Rahmen und Gabel habe ich auch nix gekauft, sondern im Keller mit der Waage gesucht..

Starrgabel ist auch kein Thema, sollte ein "richtiges" MTB sein..

An den Laufrädern geht ohne viel Geld ausgeben nicht mehr viel. 
Und diese No tubes Geschichten hatte ich mal, aber bei 80kg sind die nur bedingt fahrbar..
Hätte noch nen abgezogenen SLR montieren können, aber wollte das Rad Auch fahren. Bin auch schon 50km ohne Platten unterwegs gewesen. 

Nen Tune-Innenlager in 113er Länge würde vieleicht noch was bringen, dann fliegt das RaceFace raus.
Bremsen bleiben auch, hatte zwar noch Leichtere, aber ich mag auch gute Bremsen.. 

Man kann natürlich noch mit Titanschrauben und Plastik-Teilen 
ne Menge rausholen. Für meine Verhältnisse ist aber schon genug Plaste am 
Am Rad..


----------



## DeepStar23 (8. Juli 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> das scott vom dennis etzt. sehr viel mehr wird da am gewicht ohne wiegen aber kaum gehen. spelzeugreifen haste ja schon drauf....stütze und sattel wären noch was. kurbel ist leicht ( innenlager?).
> 
> an der bremse geht einiges aber im groben gefällt mir das.
> 
> sag mal merkt man den "federnden" hinterbau?



Tune-Innenlager und Titan-Eggbeater sollten reichen für die 8,xx.

Der Rahmen dämpft schon etwas, grade wenn man auf der Strasse immer mit 4bar fährt, weil man schiss vor nem Platten hat. 
Hatte allerdings auch schon steifere Rahmen..


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (8. Juli 2011)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon seid Jahren meinem Kumpel sein Super V abzuschnacken, aber bisher erfolgslos..
> 
> Bis das klappt, dreh ich hier mit ein paar Runden..
> 
> ...



Oh wie geil, ein endorphin ! Dachte schon ich wäre der einzige der noch auf diesem zeitlos schönen Rahmen unterwegs ist. Gewichtsmäßig ist meines dagegen aber ein richtiger Panzer...

Hast Du den Rahmen solo mal gewogen? Welche Größe hast Du, sieht von den Proportionen her nach L aus? Und was sind das denn für Bremsen, hast Du vll eine komplette Teileliste?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## shanesimons (8. Juli 2011)

@schallundrauch

Gibt es doch bis auf den Aufbau nicht viel zu meckern, ausser natürlich noch die Tatsache, dass die Bikes bis auf das 96er GT alle eher in die Kategorie Klassiker gehören. 

Im Ernst, das Rocky gefällt mir nicht, da ist zuviel zusammengewürfelt, der Rest sieht zumindest vond er Optik ganz ok aus, timecorrect sind sie ja alle nicht.


----------



## neddie (9. Juli 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> das wär nett, danke




Hi!
ich hatte zuletzt den Schwalbe -Big Jim- drauf,fiel mir wieder ein
Werde heute hier im Wald unterwegs sein und hoff das es dann noch etwas feucht ist.


----------



## DeepStar23 (9. Juli 2011)

Bin leider nicht dazugekommen den Rahmen komplett nackt zu wiegen.
Hatte es zu eilig mit dem Aufbau.. 

Mit Innenlager, Steuersatz & Sattelklemme 1998g.
Alleine das XT-Lager hat 333g gewogen.
Schätze so 1500-1600g wiegt der Rahmen.

Teile-Liste habe ich nicht, mache ich bei Gelegenheit mal. 
Bremsen sind Avid Ultimate.
Rahmen ist ein L, geht grade so bei mir. 






Kassette ist übrigens eine Dura Ace 9-fach. da geht am Gewicht auch nicht mehr viel..


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Juli 2011)

ein Youngtimer im Tempel:

das ist der aktuelle Stand mit den Scheibenbremsen:


----------



## neddie (9. Juli 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ein Youngtimer im Tempel:
> 
> das ist der aktuelle Stand mit den Scheibenbremsen:




Ui jui jui,geiles Bike


----------



## shanesimons (9. Juli 2011)

Aber die goldene Stütze find ich etwas sinnfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Juli 2011)

isse auch Die war noch vom Palomino übrig, weil dort zu kurz, aber bevor ich ne Tune Stütze in die Ecke lege,  hab ich sie einfach hier reingesteckt 

naja...gewichtstechnisch isses zwar egal mit diesem Sitzsofa und den bleischweren Laufrädern. (ich hab mal was von 2100gr. gelesen - ohne Scheiben, ohne Kassette, ohne Schnellspanner... - also bleischwer)

Aber tauschen wäre auch ne Möglichkeit silber wär besser oder?


----------



## shanesimons (9. Juli 2011)

klar wäre silber besser, oder shcick mir deine goldene ich schick dir ne silberne Tune zurück 
Kannst auch enteloxieren, Drano in ne Schüssel zweimal umgerührt und fertig der (ENT)Lack


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Juli 2011)

Ist die dann silber? oder alufarben-natur? Wäre ne Idee...ich hab drüber gelesen und schon Bildchen gesehen, wie einer im Bottich mim Kochlöffel hantiert....oder wie war dieses Tauschangebot gemeint?


----------



## shanesimons (10. Juli 2011)

Ne im ernst ich hab auch 2 silberne Tune Stützen da, also ich könnte wirklich tauschen, ich könnte ne goldene für mein Hagan gebrauchen, aber eigentlichb hab ich mich jetzt damit angefreundet mehr kleinflächige goldene Details zu nehmen.
Ich hab das paar mal gemacht mit dem enteloxieren, ist wirklich keine Zauberei nur bissle vorsichtig sein. Die Stütze ist dann erstmal alu natur, aber sie wurde sowieso schon vorher poliert, bevor sie gold eloxiert wurde. Du brauchst dann nur nochmal drüberpolieren und eventuell versiegeln.


----------



## thordis (12. Juli 2011)

wollte ich noch nachreichen, die marzocchi ist raus, die grüne stroker drin.
wenns interessiert hier noch mehr fotos.


----------



## eddy 1 (12. Juli 2011)

die gabel passt top zu dem rahmen

aber die marzochi sah auch sehr gut aus


----------



## Lapper22 (13. Juli 2011)

wann gabs die six denn in der Farbe? Passt wirklich super zum Rahmen


----------



## Guru (13. Juli 2011)

Ist das das selbe grün wie das hier?


----------



## thordis (13. Juli 2011)

Guru schrieb:


> Ist das das selbe grün wie das hier?


ja, nicht nur exakt das grün, sondern auch das gleiche modell.
meines wissens nach war die stroker bei manitou nur in der 98er modellpalette drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (14. Juli 2011)

Danke


----------



## hempblend (14. Juli 2011)

94er Scott Comp Racing

Viele Teile wurden durch aktuelle Baujahre ersetzt. Es ging mir weniger darum einen authentischen Youngtimer aufzubauen, als ein treuen Begleiter für ausgedehnte Touren zu haben. Trotzdem war natürlich auch etwas Nostalgie  im Spiel 

Da ich auch technischeren Trails nicht abgeneigt bin, kommt vorne noch ne Duke SL aus 2005 rein. Damit sollte man dann so ziemlich überall runterkommen.

Fürs Grobe nehm ich eh den Freireiter.


----------



## divergent! (15. Juli 2011)

der sieht aber sehr gepflegt aus....gefällt


----------



## DeepStar23 (15. Juli 2011)

schönes Rad!
ist das VR falsch rum drin?


----------



## hempblend (15. Juli 2011)

Danke, der Zustand ist für das alter wirklich toll. Hab das Rad noch fast original erst kürzlich gekauft. War allerdings etwas verschandelt IMO. Hier mal ein Bild vom Vorbestitzer vor wenigen Wochen:








DeepStar23 schrieb:


> ist das VR falsch rum drin?



echt? gibt es da ne Orientierung? Dachte immer vorn isses egal. Oder meinst du die Laufrichtung? Denn die passt.


----------



## B4sT1 (15. Juli 2011)

Bestimmt weil der Bügel vom Schnellspanner auf der falschen Seite ist?!

Schönes Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (15. Juli 2011)

Sv900 sl


----------



## nafetsgurk (15. Juli 2011)

dreht man jetzt das rad, oder den schnellspanner, vielleicht muss man
dann auch den reifen drehen - ich bin schon ganz verdreht...


----------



## david99 (15. Juli 2011)

auf welcher seite ist der schnellspanner denn "richtig"?


----------



## höhenangst (15. Juli 2011)

optisch schöner und sinnvoll ist entgegengesetzt der Antriebsseite  ( meine Meinung ) 

mfG Thomas


----------



## hempblend (15. Juli 2011)

ja stimmt, links is schon besser. Dann kann man mit rechts öffnen wenn man vorm Rad steht. Grad selbst getestet - und gleich umgedreht


----------



## goegolo (15. Juli 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Sv900 sl



Deine Kette dürfte ein Glied zu lang sein, ansonsten ein sehr interessantes Grün


----------



## höhenangst (15. Juli 2011)

da es ziemlich gut hier rein passt  auch mal ein Bildchen vom Tomac , obwohl es jetzt schon wieder in Einzelteilen verstreut im Bastelzimmer rumliegt


----------



## neddie (15. Juli 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> auf welcher seite ist der schnellspanner denn "richtig"?




Hat man Scheibenbremse dann grundsätzlich auf rechter Seite(ausgenommen Steckachse wo es meist anders nicht geht).Bei Felgenbremsen am Besten auf linker Seite u Hebel nach oben,am hinterrad Hebel waagerecht nach hinten zeigend,so kann sich nix dazwischen klemmen und unverhofft öffnen.


----------



## DeepStar23 (16. Juli 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> auf welcher seite ist der schnellspanner denn "richtig"?



Bei V-Brake´s gehört der Hebel auf die Nicht-Antriebsseite.

Bei Disc ist es ratsam den Hebel auf die Antriebsseite zu setzen. 
Wegen eventueller Hitzeentwicklung. 

Und grundsätzlich sind beide Hebel auf der gleichen Seite.. 
Ungeschriebenes "Style-Gesetz" .. 

seh grade neddie war schneller.. aber egal.. =)


----------



## neddie (16. Juli 2011)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Bei V-Brake´s gehört der Hebel auf die Nicht-Antriebsseite.
> 
> Bei Disc ist es ratsam den Hebel auf die Antriebsseite zu setzen.
> Wegen eventueller Hitzeentwicklung.
> ...





Sind wir ja gleicher Ansicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Juli 2011)

Ich fahr den Schnellspannhebel immer links, egal ob Scheibe oder V-Brake. Wenn man einen gescheiten Spanner fährt hat man auch keine Probleme mit der Hitzeentwicklung. Es soll ja vorgekommen sein das die Spanner mit Kunststoff Kappen oder Unterlegscheiben sich wegen der Hitze verformt haben und dadurch locker wurden. Obwohl ich es mir fast nicht vorstellen kann. Egal, ich hatte noch nie ein Problem!


----------



## Funsports_Z (19. Juli 2011)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Bei V-Brake´s gehört der Hebel auf die Nicht-Antriebsseite.
> 
> Bei Disc ist es ratsam den Hebel auf die Antriebsseite zu setzen.
> Wegen eventueller Hitzeentwicklung.
> ...



Und bei alten Super V's gehört der Hebel gundsätzlich immer auf links, in die dafür vorgesehene "Rahmen/ Schwingentasche". Geschriebenes Gesetz


----------



## [XW]Fabse (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo Youngtimers,

habe es endlich auch mal geschafft meinen heutigen "Traum-Youngtimer" abzulichten. 
Es ist ein Cannondale 5000SL in der Team Edition. Jahrgang 2000, Aufbau 2002. 2011 ein Paar Updates gemacht wie Hope Vorbau und Stütze sowie neuen Lenker + Komplettservice der Bremsen. 
Gewicht knapp unter 10kg mit Pedalen. Ausstattung ist denke ich durchweg ersichtbar . Viele Spaß beim anschauen...! 








Schöne Grüße 

der Fabse


----------



## divergent! (19. Juli 2011)

bis auf den sattel ein sehr schönes stück.


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. Juli 2011)

Stell Dir mal vor Du fährst ne endlos lange Abfahrt, bist schön am Bremsen und dann hast Du nen Platten. 
Bei Öffnen des Schnellspanners kommst Du mit der Hand an die Scheibe.. Autsch.. 

Bei uns im Laden wird´s halt so gehandhabt. Finde die Gründe auch ganz 
plausibel.. Bei den Salsa-Spanner die ich an einigen Rädern habe, ist auch Plaste im Einsatz..




Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ich fahr den Schnellspannhebel immer links, egal ob Scheibe oder V-Brake. Wenn man einen gescheiten Spanner fährt hat man auch keine Probleme mit der Hitzeentwicklung. Es soll ja vorgekommen sein das die Spanner mit Kunststoff Kappen oder Unterlegscheiben sich wegen der Hitze verformt haben und dadurch locker wurden. Obwohl ich es mir fast nicht vorstellen kann. Egal, ich hatte noch nie ein Problem!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Juli 2011)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Stell Dir mal vor Du fährst ne endlos lange Abfahrt, bist schön am Bremsen und dann hast Du nen Platten.
> Bei Öffnen des Schnellspanners kommst Du mit der Hand an die Scheibe.. Autsch..



Da ist was wahres dran...tagelang zeichnen sich die Löcher der Scheibe auf dem Finger ab

Bevor ichs (an meinem lilanen Adept Pro) gemerkt habe, hab ich darüber auch nicht nachgedacht. Dabei wollte ich den Spanner nur noch komplett zudrücken, weil er "komisch halboffen" aussah....

Aber das Cannondale...(schon wieder eins....) ist wahrlich fein. Und meine Lieblings Next-LP-Kurbel ist auch noch verbaut


----------



## edwardje (19. Juli 2011)

[XW]Fabse;8536292 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Youngtimers,
> 
> habe es endlich auch mal geschafft meinen heutigen "Traum-Youngtimer" abzulichten.
> Es ist ein Cannondale 5000SL in der Team Edition. Jahrgang 2000, Aufbau 2002. 2011 ein Paar Updates gemacht wie Hope Vorbau und Stütze sowie neuen Lenker + Komplettservice der Bremsen.
> ...


 

Sehr geiles Bike!!!und der sattel finde Ich eigentlich genau das richtige . Wenn Ich das siehe muss Ich wieder an TINKER Juarez denken die auf dem bike unterwegs war.


----------



## Compolli (19. Juli 2011)

edwardje schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bike!!!und der sattel finde Ich eigentlich genau das richtige . Wenn Ich das siehe muss Ich wieder an TINKER Juarez denken die auf dem bike unterwegs war.



...die auf dem Bike unterwegs war. 

Sah zwar aus wie eine Sie, war aber ein ER!


----------



## DeepStar23 (19. Juli 2011)

Die Cannondose gefällt mir!!




Compolli schrieb:


> ...die auf dem Bike unterwegs war.
> 
> Sah zwar aus wie eine Sie, war aber ein ER!



Ich wollt´s nicht sagen.. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Juli 2011)

DAs CD gefällt mir super gut


----------



## eddy 1 (19. Juli 2011)

sehr geil das cannondale
die farbcombo ist perfekt



nur stütze und vorbau passen nicht so recht


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. Juli 2011)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> sehr geil das cannondale
> die farbcombo ist perfekt
> 
> 
> ...



Find's auch sehr schön.  In dem Fall wäre mMn eine weiße Sattelstütze perfekt.


----------



## AndreBouvle (20. Juli 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Find's auch sehr schön.  In dem Fall wäre mMn eine weiße Sattelstütze perfekt.


 
Ja das wäre auch mein einziger Kritikpunkt.
Ansonsten geiles Teil!


----------



## [XW]Fabse (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Danke fürs Lob bzw Kritik...

weiße Sattelstütze hab ich noch gar nicht drüber nachgedacht , sicherlich nen Augenfang....gibtz doch ne P6 von Syntace . Die Hope wirkt leider nicht ganz so schön durch den dünnen Durchmesser (27,2) weil der Kopf etwas klobiger ist, das sit richtig...in 31,6 sieht sie homogener aus aber ich wollte eine Stütze welche zum Vorbau passt....und bei CD ists mit Vorbauten echt eng bestellt....  

Schöne Grüße
Fabse


----------



## divergent! (20. Juli 2011)

ich würde mal behaupten wenn der klumpen von sattel weg ist siehts um längen schnittiger aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (20. Juli 2011)

an das cannondale bitte keine weiße stütze (das versaut ja alles)

syncros oder thompson passt (zeitlich und optisch) und sieht gut aus

der sattel ist zwar klobig passt aber farblich perfekt


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Juli 2011)

Also ich find die Hope-Stütze ziemlich gut. Thomson und Syncros fährt doch jeder,sorry.. 

Und wie schon gesagt passt die gut zum Vorbau, oder gibts von Thomson oder Syncros nen Headshok-Vorbau??

Ne weisse Stütze würde ich auch nicht montieren.. 

Mit nem SLR könnte es schnittiger aussehen,das stimmt.. Aber da muss man auch erstmal drauf sitzen können.. 

Aber ich finde den Aufbau schon sehr stimmig und individuell!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. Juli 2011)

Vorbau würde ich so lassen, aber eine weiße Sattelstütze ist mMn an dem Bike optisch einfach ein absolutes Muß.


----------



## Holgi (21. Juli 2011)

Compolli schrieb:


> ...die auf dem Bike unterwegs war.
> 
> Sah zwar aus wie eine Sie, war aber ein ER!


 
IST ein ER, oder habe ich was verpasst ?, imhO fährt er noch immer extreme Langstrecken-Rennen


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (21. Juli 2011)

Der Sattel ist doch super. gibt sicher keinen der besser passt. Weiße Stütze ist aus meiner Sicht ein "no-go". So wie es jetzt ist bilden die schwarzen Komponenten einen optischen Rahmen und das blau-weiße bike, was zu einem harmonischen Gesamteindruck beiträgt. Eine weiße stütze würde da wie ein Fremdkörper wirken und die Farbe Weiß wäre dann am Heck zu dominant. 
Ich sehe absolut keinen Verbesserungsbedarf


----------



## Hardtail-lover (21. Juli 2011)

Vor einiger zeit schonmal gezeigt...aber jetzt siehts richtig gut aus:


----------



## nobbi02 (21. Juli 2011)

dann auch mal meins...
votec m6 light....
neu aufgebaut...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Juli 2011)

@hardtail-lover: Fein, sehr fein...und es müssen gar nicht immer "dicke-Speichen-Laufräder" drauf sein. Dass ich mal "normale" besser finde als Infernos...(Vernunft kehrt langsam ein...)

Sieht so wirklich viel edler aus!

Vom anderen Votec bitte mal galeriewürdige Bilder, da ist ja nur vom Allerfeinsten verbastelt Raus damit in die Sonne und große Bilder hier eingestellt - bitte


----------



## Compolli (21. Juli 2011)

Hardtail-lover schrieb:


> Vor einiger zeit schonmal gezeigt...aber jetzt siehts richtig gut aus:



Seeehr cool! 
Die hinten an der Gabel montierte Magura ist klasse. Werde bei nächster Gelegenheit Deine Idee mal kopieren!


----------



## nobbi02 (21. Juli 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> @hardtail-lover: Fein, sehr fein...und es müssen gar nicht immer "dicke-Speichen-Laufräder" drauf sein. Dass ich mal "normale" besser finde als Infernos...(Vernunft kehrt langsam ein...)
> 
> Sieht so wirklich viel edler aus!
> 
> Vom anderen Votec bitte mal galeriewürdige Bilder, da ist ja nur vom Allerfeinsten verbastelt Raus damit in die Sonne und große Bilder hier eingestellt - bitte



wird die tage erledigt......
ist grade erst fertig geworden....
sorry für die sünde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (21. Juli 2011)

doppelbrücke am ht... 

naja über geschmack lässt sich streiten


----------



## nobbi02 (21. Juli 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> doppelbrücke am ht...
> 
> naja über geschmack lässt sich streiten



optisch ist das geschmacksache....mir gefällt das top...
hatte mal ein towsen titan ht mit ner gs3 von votec....das ding ist saugut gefahren und die gabel ist (man glaubt es kaum) leichter als manch andere...
aber wie gesagt...alles eine frage des geschmacks....

mfg


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (21. Juli 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> doppelbrücke am ht...
> 
> naja über geschmack lässt sich streiten





köstlich. Ist 99 dein Geburtsjahr?


----------



## hempblend (21. Juli 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> köstlich. Ist 99 dein Geburtsjahr?


----------



## david99 (21. Juli 2011)

lass ihn... vermutlich hat er zuhause nicht viel zu lachen


----------



## Kint (21. Juli 2011)

hempblend schrieb:


>



Was er sagen will, ist:
Die Votec GS Gabeln waren mit die ersten Gabeln die Mitte der neunziger uneingeschränkt gut funktionierten. 
Mit dem optionalen Öldämpfer, der auch nachgerüstet werden konnte, boten sie sogar sehr gute Performance. 
Dazu waren sie eine der, wenn nicht die, erste Gabel die einen frei einstellbaren Federweg bis zu 12cm anboten. 
Zudem waren sie für den FW extrem leicht, unter 1,5 Kilo - das konnte damals keiner. 

Rockshocks verkaufte 8cm Federgabeln als DH Gabeln. 
Manitou gar nur 76mm.
Marzocchi waren bekannt dafür beim Anschauen schon Ölfeucht zu sein. 
Pace hatte grade (in der Retrospektive was gutes) nachgelegt nachdem das Wabbelding RC35 endlich vom Markt war. 

Ende der 90er wurden dann alle Gabeln aus kleinen Schmieden von den Magazinen regelrecht schlechtgetestet, die drei großen: RS, Marzocchi, Manitou, das war auf einmal das nonplusultra alle anderen litten entweder an Übergewicht, mangelnder Steifigkeit, oder sonstwas, die Votec litt dabei gerne unter ihrer zweiten Brücke, udn anfangs auch unter ihrer "veralteten" Technik, den Elastos.. 

Die einzigen kleinen aber feinen die sich halbwegs retten konnten waren Pace (heute DT) und White Brothers. Rond wurde frühzeitig von Magura übernommen. 

Genau diese Aussage: DC gabel und Hardtail passt nicht zusammen -das war unter anderem das Argument der Magazine damals.

Zudem waren alle Votec Rahmen auf genau diese Gabel ausgelegt. 
Es wäre schlicht absolut daneben in so einen Rahmen eine Allerweltsgabel reinzustecken, unschön, unlogisch, all das.

Wer das also nicht weiss macht sich in der Tat verdächtig nach dem großen Aufräumen geboren zu sein  Ist (zumindest von mir) ja nicht bös gemeint, kann ja keiner was für... 

oder kurz gesagt:
Das ist keine Downhill-monsterkrass Doppelbrücke die da ein Bubi in sein Baumarkthardtail gezimmert hat, sondern das gehört so - ist genau so gedacht auch wenns aus heutiger Sicht evtl gewöhnungsbedürftig fürs Auge ist.


----------



## nobbi02 (21. Juli 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Was er sagen will, ist:
> Die Votec GS Gabeln waren mit die ersten Gabeln die Mitte der neunziger uneingeschränkt gut funktionierten.
> Mit dem optionalen Öldämpfer, der auch nachgerüstet werden konnte, boten sie sogar sehr gute Performance.
> Dazu waren sie eine der, wenn nicht die, erste Gabel die einen frei einstellbaren Federweg bis zu 12cm anboten.
> ...



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen......ausser das die gabeln ein klein bisschen schwerer waren....grins


----------



## eddy 1 (21. Juli 2011)

nobbi02 schrieb:


> dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen......ausser das die gabeln ein klein bisschen schwerer waren....grins



ich meine die ohne dämpfer lagen bei knapp unter 1700
und ich fand sie ohne dämpfer besser (mag aber auch nicht so viel dämpfung)


----------



## Compolli (21. Juli 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> oder kurz gesagt:
> Das ist keine Downhill-monsterkrass Doppelbrücke die da ein Bubi in sein Baumarkthardtail gezimmert hat, sondern das gehört so - ist genau so gedacht auch wenns aus heutiger Sicht evtl gewöhnungsbedürftig fürs Auge ist.



Applaus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr der Ritzel (21. Juli 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Was er sagen will, ist:
> ...



Sehr schön geschrieben! Ein Votec ohne DC wäre ja irgendwie langweilig. Die Gabeln sind damals eben deren Alleinstellungsmerkmal gewesen.


----------



## david99 (21. Juli 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Was er sagen will, ist:
> Die Votec GS Gabeln waren mit die ersten Gabeln die Mitte der neunziger uneingeschränkt gut funktionierten.
> Mit dem optionalen Öldämpfer, der auch nachgerüstet werden konnte, boten sie sogar sehr gute Performance.
> Dazu waren sie eine der, wenn nicht die, erste Gabel die einen frei einstellbaren Federweg bis zu 12cm anboten.
> ...




danke für die freundliche aufklärung 

wenn nur alle hier so reif & vernünftig wären... wir hätten wohl 90% weniger diskussionbeiträge


----------



## gtbiker (21. Juli 2011)

Sagt der, der angefangen hat unsachlich zu werden


----------



## david99 (21. Juli 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Sagt der, der angefangen hat unsachlich zu werden


magst du mir die stelle zeigen?

au man... ich bedank mich bei jemandem und werd von jemand anders vollgeschnackt... immer das gleiche hier


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. Juli 2011)

sehr ausführlich, Kint, sehr gut...ich hab aber ne GS4 classic auf 14cm eingestellt durch Tausch von Federungs- und Federwegselastomeren. Kann aber sein, dass das erst ab der GS4 möglich war und die 12cm. noch aus der Zeit davor stammen


----------



## gtbiker (22. Juli 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> magst du mir die stelle zeigen?


->


david99 schrieb:


> doppelbrücke am ht...



Jetzt aber genug von meiner Seite, ist ja eine Galerie hier und kein Labersalon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (22. Juli 2011)

es war eine form der meinungsäußerung... ich habe meine meinung zu einer sache dargelegt. warum das "unsachlich" sein soll verstehst wohl nur du...


----------



## Compolli (22. Juli 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> ->
> 
> ... hier und kein Labersalon.


----------



## Specialized_man (23. Juli 2011)

hier mal mein Trek 950 Single Track von 1995.
sehr guter (fast ) Original Zustand


----------



## max12345 (23. Juli 2011)

hier mal mein 94'er youngtimer


----------



## calijan (26. Juli 2011)

wollt mein Bike auch mal zeigen.
nichts besonderes: Gary Fisher "Big Sur" glaube Bj. 98 oder so.


----------



## nobbi02 (26. Juli 2011)

gary fisher bike´s sind traumhaft....
hatte vor jahren auch ein paragon....
schönes rad...


mfg


----------



## Pump (26. Juli 2011)

Gary Fisher... Gefällt mir!


----------



## calijan (26. Juli 2011)

freut mich das es euch gefällt!
leider ist vieles nicht mehr original und der lack hat auch an vielen stellen schon arg gelitten!
Ich mag es trotzdem


----------



## DeepStar23 (2. August 2011)

Hab am WE mal wieder etwas gebastelt. Die Z1 drohte einzustauben, 
da habe ich sie mal ins kleine Schwarze gesteckt.
Farblich nicht sooo toll,aber Federverhalten ist einfach der Hammer.. 

Der neue LRS ist jetzt auch drin, rote Hügi´s, schwarze X517 mit silbernen DT-Ritchey-Speichen & roten Alu-Nippeln frisch aufgespeicht. 

Wahrscheinlich montiere ich noch rote DX V-Brakes. Hab aber noch keine Bremshebel. (Fall´s jemand einen Satz über hat,melden.)










Richtige Reifen kommen auch bald wieder rauf.. So bald ich was passendes gefunden habe..


----------



## nobbi02 (3. August 2011)

gt ist immer was schönes....
bau mir grad ein gt tequesta auf...nur feine sachen und der rahmen wird creme gepulvert mit neuem dekor.....
wenns fertig ist mach ich bilder...


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FarScout (12. August 2011)

Mein erstes richtiges MTB.
Sorry wegen der grausigen Schutzbleche...


----------



## nobbi02 (12. August 2011)

die schutzbleche sind der burner.......
schönes bike...


mfg


----------



## Prellung (20. August 2011)

Ein bisschen dreckig ists...


----------



## Stormsoul (24. August 2011)

Mein Alltagsflitzer:

Ein Univega Aluminium 704 in 50er Rahmenhöhe. 

Müsste ein 95er oder 96er Baujahr sein. Ich hab den Rahmen 1997 auf einem Flohmarkt gekauft, strahlen und pulvern lassen.


----------



## Prellung (24. August 2011)

Schönes Ding, ne schwarze Federgabel säh aber besser aus...
Schwarz Gelb is ne feine Farbkombi


----------



## Stormsoul (24. August 2011)

Prellung schrieb:


> Schönes Ding, ne schwarze Federgabel säh aber besser aus...
> Schwarz Gelb is ne feine Farbkombi



Ja, ich weiß. 

Schwarz Gelb wars vorher. Ich hatte ne schwarze Starrgabel dran. Aber die RST Mozo Pro hatte ein Kumpel noch in seiner Werkstatt stehen. Da ich sie aber für lulu bekommen habe war mir die Farbe eigentlich völlig wumpe.


----------



## Prellung (24. August 2011)

An meinem Univega S7.7 Hardtail, hab ich ne Amp Research, die sieht schick aus, vorallem wenn man mit fährt und sie beim "arbeiten" sieht.

Irgendwie sind die Univega´s von damals wie alte Volvos, gibt kaum was was besser hält


----------



## Stormsoul (24. August 2011)

Prellung schrieb:


> An meinem Univega S7.7 Hardtail, hab ich ne Amp Research, die sieht schick aus, vorallem wenn man mit fährt und sie beim "arbeiten" sieht.
> 
> Irgendwie sind die Univega´s von damals wie alte Volvos, gibt kaum was was besser hält



Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu. 

Das Einzige was mich mittlerweile richtig nervt ist, das der Rahmen ne kleine Delle genau auf dem Oberrohr hat... Damals als ich ihn aufgebaut habe, war es mir egal. 

Aber mittlerweile bin ich ja alt und weise *hust* und nun nervt mich das jedesmal wenn ich die Delle sehe...

Aber egal. Das macht es ja auch zu was besonderem.


----------



## Prellung (24. August 2011)

haha, die hatte mein altes Univega hardtail auch, da hat sich das horn einmal schön verewigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max12345 (24. August 2011)

-


----------



## Martin1508 (26. August 2011)

`91 er Cannondale, Import aus den USA und selbst aufgebaut. Hab es nie geschafft es zu verkaufen. Komplett überholt 2010 mit original Teilen.


----------



## shanesimons (26. August 2011)

Es sind zumindest in der zeitlichen Definition Klassiker, die hier behandelt werden. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=46
An sich ist auch nichts einzuwenden, wenn ab und zu mal ein etwas älteres Bike hier in der Galerie auftaucht, aber die sind doch recht klassisch und die anschließenden Diskusionen, auch die weiter oben, sind ein bissel zu viel.


----------



## epic2006 (27. August 2011)

Martin1508 schrieb:


> Was sind sie denn dann? Oldtimer?



Ja, Klassiker. Die technischen Diskussionen habe ich mal rausgenommen. 

Noch ein kleiner Hinweis: *bitte postet das große Bildformat*, Thumbnails sind alles andere als ein Galeriebild, da man nichts und rein garnichts drauf erkennen kann.

Das Cannondale wäre hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=97428&highlight=Cannondale sehr gut aufgehoben (bitte mit großem Bild)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (27. August 2011)

max12345 schrieb:


> wenn mein radl fÃ¼r michn youngtimer is, das stell ichs auch hier reinâ¦



Nein.

Dann weise ich mal freundlich darauf hin, dass es schon definiert ist, was zu klassik und was zu Youngtimer gehÃ¶rt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/announcement.php?f=215&a=122 Zeile 3 eine Ã¤hnliche Definition gibt es auch im Klassikbereich. Sollte man mal danebenliegen ist das kein Problem und wenn man darauf hingewiesen wird kann man das zur Kenntnis nehmen und gut.

Die Unterscheidung Classic/Youngtimer wird getroffen, um einen Ãberblick zu behalten und das Ganze hier und drÃ¼ben benutzerfreundlich zu halten. Bevor man dann anfÃ¤ngt gegen Alteingesessene zu reden, sollte man sich zunÃ¤chst durch Mitlesen mit den Gepflogenheiten des Forumsbereichs vertraut machen.

Ende der Diskussion, das ist eine Galerie!


----------



## Marc B (31. August 2011)

> In diesem Unterforum geht es um Youngtimer, Baujahr 95/96 bis Ende 2001, dieser Zeitraum hat sich aus den Diskussionen zu beginn des Forums ergeben



Diese Aussage stammt aus dem Sommer 2010, muss es jetzt auf 2002 erweitert werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (31. August 2011)

> In diesem Unterforum geht es um Youngtimer, Baujahr 95/96 bis Ende 2001, dieser Zeitraum hat sich aus den Diskussionen zu beginn des Forums ergeben.





Marc B schrieb:


> Diese Aussage stammt aus dem Sommer 2010, muss es jetzt auf 2002 erweitert werden?


Nein, keine weitere Erweiterung nötig. 2011 - 2002, 2012 dann 2003 und 2013 gar 2004? Nein, die Begriffsdefinition _Youngtimer_ bezieht sich nicht auf ein gew. Mindestalter, sondern vielmehr auf eine bestimmte Art des Bau- und Konstruktionsstils. 
Was die Leute natürlich posten ist oftmals jenseits von jeglicher Definition, sei ihnen auch gegönnt, gewisse Regeln muss man aber in einer Gesellschaft schon einführen und auf ihre Einhaltung achten.
Die Zeit der Innovationen und ideenreicher Erfindungen ist längst vorbei (spätestens Grenze Classic/YT), danach begann einfach nur die technische Weiterentwicklung, die natürlich immer weiter gehen wird; unaufhörlicher Prozess.


----------



## epic2006 (31. August 2011)

Eben.

5:16 und noch drei Posts übrig. Ist das eine Galerie? Damit der Bildanteil etwas steigt und man mal sieht, wie es aussehen soll:



97er GT Virage, XC Pro, GT Hadley, Mavic Open Pro Ceramic, IRC V-Cross 32-700 und Controltech, Middleburn Kurbel und Flite aus dem passenden Baujahr.

Großes Bildformat, ansprechender Hintergrund, vernünftige (Kompakt)Kamera. Evtl auch mal an Seite 1 orientieren. 

Dieses Bild braucht nicht kommentiert werden, da nur ein Beispiel und schon mal da war.

Gerrit


----------



## gtbiker (31. August 2011)

Dann hau ich hier auch noch ein Bildchen rein


----------



## mistgabel (31. August 2011)

FarScout schrieb:


> Mein erstes richtiges MTB.
> Sorry wegen der grausigen Schutzbleche...


Oha,
 richtig schönes Teil. Schöne Farbe auch


----------



## divergent! (1. September 2011)

@tewje....cool! ich würde den rahmen irgendwie lackieren. gebürstet sieht zwar auch schick aus aber lack fänd ich de fetzig. knalliges orange wär mal was.


----------



## Flema (4. September 2011)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> *GT LTS, Bj.97*
> XTR 950er ausstattung
> Grip Shift X-Ray
> Mavic Ceramic-Felgen
> ...



Wunderschön...könnte von mir stammen !


----------



## SilverWolf (4. September 2011)

Ware  Schönheit!!!


----------



## Guru (5. September 2011)

Wow, ein Zassi als Halbrenner ist ja auch mal was anderes! (Gut, dass hier auch mal jemand in 2009 rumkramt!  )


----------



## CassandraComplx (8. September 2011)

meine Alltagsschlampe passt hier wohl rein


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. September 2011)

Ahhh...fein...da sind ja endlich mal die SPINERGY drauf, die uns schonmal vor einiger Zeit Kopfzerbrechen gemacht haben...laufen die rund? setzen sich die Speichen immer mal? usw usw...??? Damals gab es doch die Aussagen, dass man nur noch mit ausgehängter Bremse heim kam....*eier*...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (8. September 2011)

Die Spox verhalten sich absolut unauffÃ¤llig. OK, die Lager laufen mittlerweile ziemlich rau, da mÃ¼sste ich mal was dran machen . Den Satz gabs 2000 oder2001 auf Kulanz als Ersatz fÃ¼r meine Roks XE (Riss im HR). Wurden aber nur maximal 1 Jahr im GelÃ¤nde halbwegs artgerecht bewegt, danach nur noch auf der StraÃe. 
Am HR wurde noch nie etwas gemacht, das VR sah nach einem Sturz mal ziemlich Ã¼bel aus, mein HÃ¤ndler konnte es aber wieder richten (ich hatte Gott sei Dank noch den SpeichenschlÃ¼sselâ¦).
HÃ¤tten die LaufrÃ¤der mehr Trails gesehen, hÃ¤tte ich vielleicht auch Probleme, so halt nicht


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2011)

cooles teil. über den lrs gibts ja nun viele meinungen. beim kleintreffen wurde darüber diskutiert mit dem ergebnis...."bei mir halten die seit jahren".


----------



## CassandraComplx (8. September 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> "bei mir halten die seit jahren".


 
Als Straßen-LRS stimmt das Fazit jedenfalls.
Kann mich nur noch vage an die Trailtauglichkeit erinnern, sind halt ziemlich weich, im Gegensatz zu den Roks geben sie aber keine Geräusche von sich. Die Roks haben auf dem Trail geknackt und auf der Straße bergab gepfiffen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. September 2011)

Hmmm...die Roks hatte ich ja auch mal auf nem Stadtrad und die waren meist recht zügig unterwegs (auch mit contisportcontact und Rennradkassette), aber gepfiffen hat da nix...oder ich war schneller als der Schall???

war die Karre schonmal in der Galerie? oder nur bei den dicken Speichen? Das bike ist aber eh schon länger weg...die Räder dann auch seit einiger Zeit...warum nur dämlich die zu verkaufen...


----------



## CassandraComplx (8. September 2011)

Keinen Schimmer, worans bei mir gelegen hat, ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit haben die Laufräder gesummt 
Eventuell wars die Kombination aus Roks, den giftgrünen Michelin Wildgripper  (können auch Corratec Diamantgrip gewesen sein, ist zu lange her ) und der damals noch verbauten RS Quadra21 - keine Ahnung


----------



## divergent! (8. September 2011)

@cassandra complx....guter musikgeschmack

verschuldigung für nebens de thema


----------



## CassandraComplx (8. September 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> @cassandra complx....guter musikgeschmack


 
Danke!
Was eigentlich: Benutzername oder Signatur


----------



## A.T. (8. September 2011)

Mein erster Beitrag hier im Unterforum
Also erstmal Hallo an alle 


Mein Giant Terrago Sports Series von '96 oder '97.
Gehört hier sowas rein?

Die Kurbel ist nur temporärer Ersatz und wird so bald wie möglich wieder gegens Original getauscht. Da steckt leider ein kaputtes Pedal drin an dem ich inzwischen zwei 15er Maulschlüssel rund gemacht hab 

Edit: Bessere Bilder versuche ich nachzureichen und, ja, ich weiß, dont' drink and drive


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. September 2011)

Hallo willkommen. Vom Baujahr einwandfrei passend! Die "Galerie" sehn wir grundsätzlich so, dass hier große, schöne Bilder zeigt - also wie in einer Ausstellung. Am besten noch von hoher Qualität und mit fotografischem Anspruch (aber weil ich dem auch nicht immer gerecht werde, ist drüber weggesehen )

Und ich sage nicht, dass es bei Dir so passiert ist, aber die Pedalgewinde sind auf beidel Seiten gegenläufig!!! Nicht, dass Du mit Deinen kaputten Schlüsseln das eine Pedal richtig fest angezogen hast

Ach so...das mit den Bildern in hochwertig les ich jetzt erst...sehr gut...vergiss meinen ersten Absatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SilvioM (14. September 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

vor geraumer Zeit hatte ich schonmal mein Adept gepostet. Nach einem Jahr und ordentlich Alpen-Kilometern hat sich doch noch einiges getan und mein Moped schaut nun so aus:














Grüße, Silvio


----------



## Herzchen (16. September 2011)

Bj. 94 oder 95 gehört doch hier ein, oder?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. September 2011)

Das Baujahr passt einwandfrei, aber bist Du sicher, dass Dir die Rahmengröße passt??? Oder ist das die "Parkstellung" von Sattelstütze und Vorbau?


----------



## Herzchen (16. September 2011)

Keine Parkstellung  Es gibt noch einiges zu tun


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. September 2011)

Herzchen schrieb:


> Keine Parkstellung  Es gibt noch einiges zu tun



ja...wachsen 




sorry ! PEACE! , aber wenn die Sattelstütze so gefahren wird, ist der Rahmen viel zu groß...dafür spricht auch, dass der Vorbau bis zum Anschlag nach hinten gebogen ist...oder was ist der Grund für diese Einstellungen?


----------



## HeikoLooke (28. September 2011)

Hammergeil.....!!!!! Würde ich so, mit einem anderen Sattel auch heute noch locher 2500  im Laden ausgeben wollen. Super Teil !!!

Der Lack sieht ja noch richtig neu aus, wie hast du denn dies hinbekommen !?





			
				[XW]Fabse;8536292 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Youngtimers,
> 
> habe es endlich auch mal geschafft meinen heutigen "Traum-Youngtimer" abzulichten.
> Es ist ein Cannondale 5000SL in der Team Edition. Jahrgang 2000, Aufbau 2002. 2011 ein Paar Updates gemacht wie Hope Vorbau und Stütze sowie neuen Lenker + Komplettservice der Bremsen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [XW]Fabse (28. September 2011)

Hallo HeikoLooke,

danke fürs Lob...! Für 2500 kannst du es sofort haben , steht zum Verkauf da ich es einfach nicht zum fahren hernehme und zum rumstehen ists definitiv zu schade....!
Der Lack ist wirklich noch gut in Schuß, kleinere Kratzer sind aber schon da....sagen wir mal so, der Vorbesitzer hatte noch mehr Räder als ich und ist noch weniger mit dem Fahrrad gefahren....
Falls Interesse besteht....einfach mailden...

Gruß Fabse


----------



## krawallbruder (28. September 2011)

HeikoLooke schrieb:


> Hammergeil.....!!!!! Würde ich so, mit einem anderen Sattel auch heute noch locher 2500  im Laden ausgeben wollen. Super Teil !!!
> 
> Der Lack sieht ja noch richtig neu aus, wie hast du denn dies hinbekommen !?



sehr sehr geil team volvo world cup sau selten herrlich


----------



## HeikoLooke (29. September 2011)

Zu Spät....habe erst Mitte August 2 1/2 Scheine für mein Flash 29er 3 gelöhnt !!!!  








			
				[XW]Fabse;8771023 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo HeikoLooke,
> 
> danke fürs Lob...! Für 2500 kannst du es sofort haben , steht zum Verkauf da ich es einfach nicht zum fahren hernehme und zum rumstehen ists definitiv zu schade....!
> Der Lack ist wirklich noch gut in Schuß, kleinere Kratzer sind aber schon da....sagen wir mal so, der Vorbesitzer hatte noch mehr Räder als ich und ist noch weniger mit dem Fahrrad gefahren....
> ...


----------



## [XW]Fabse (29. September 2011)

HeikoLooke schrieb:


> Zu Spät....habe erst Mitte August 2 1/2 Scheine für mein Flash 29er 3 gelöhnt !!!!



Dann hast du dich wirklich von den Bike Bravos blenden lassen....eieiei....definitv aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt....  Spaß beiseite....Rock'N'Roll mit dem Radl!


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. September 2011)

Etwas Passendes zum F5000 oben


----------



## Guru (29. September 2011)

********, so langsam gefallen mir Cdales mit Headshock! Wie kommt denn sowas


----------



## krawallbruder (29. September 2011)

dann auch mal meins is eigl. ein f3000 sl kanns nur irgendwie im album nich ändern aktuelle ausbau stufe folgt bild is ca. 3 monate alt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. September 2011)

Guru schrieb:


> ********, so langsam gefallen mir Cdales mit Headshock! Wie kommt denn sowas



 das hab ich paar Seiten weiter vorne mit Entsetzen auch bei mir festgestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8496039&postcount=1560

...aber zum Glück kam ja dann gleich der Lefty-Hobel...und schon ist man wieder etwas geheilt... ...der Rest von der Karre ist aber in Ordnung (jaja ich weiss...ist die bester aller nur denkbaren "Gabeln"...aber welchen Youngtimerfreund interessiert das ernsthaft)


----------



## divergent! (30. September 2011)

bei mir nimmts auch langsam form an:





hat zufällig einer von euch ein 36er oder 38er kettenblatt für kompakt ( 94er lochkreis-5 arm ) in schwarz über? falls ja bitte mal melden.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. Oktober 2011)

so...nu isses endlich "fertig". Schwarze Ventilkappen sind drauf, Bremsleitungen haben die richtige Länge, 952er Gruppe ist komplett und es fährt sich wie ne Sänfte (schwer bergauf, aber wie auf Flügeln bergab)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (2. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Cannondale mit Headshok gut ankommen, hab ich hier noch eins.









Nicht mehr ganz im Originalzustand, aber seit 1997 in meinem Erstbesitz. Getauscht wurden vor kurzem....Sattel inkl. Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Antrieb komplett.
Die Laufräder waren beim Kauf meines Chaka (siehe Singlespeed Stadtschlampe) dabei passen aber besser hier rein. Da dieses Radl eh kaum hartes Gelände gesehn hat, ists jetzt komplett für die Strasse gerüstet. Die 2,35er Big Apple fahren sich klasse (und passen gerade so rein), werden aber beim nächsten fälligen Wechsel evtl. der 2,1er Version weichen und die Magura HS11 tausch ich irgendwann auch gegen eine Zugbremse. Die Cane Creek Direct Curve 5 gefällt mir, wird aber nicht um die dicken Reifen passen, oder?
Die KCNC VB6 in blau wäre auch schön


----------



## krawallbruder (3. Oktober 2011)

C.D. Rulez^^


----------



## heizer1979 (6. Oktober 2011)

mein gutes altes trek 4500. ziemlich genau 10 jahre alt, knappe 18000km. das bike rennt wie am ersten tag, kein knacken oder knarzen. die lackierung ist schön robust und glänzt bis heute. guter kauf im nachhinein. ma schaun wie der fritzz nach 10 jahren dasteht


----------



## neddie (6. Oktober 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Etwas Passendes zum F5000 oben



Sexy Fahrradständer 
Nein nein,schickes Bike


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Oktober 2011)

neddie schrieb:


> Sexy Fahrradständer



sowas ist hier wichtig? Dann hau ich dieselbe Karre von paar Beiträgen weiter oben nochmal bei Tageslicht und MIT FAHRRADSTÄNDER rein...


----------



## Kraxler (10. Oktober 2011)

Anbei mein Trek 8900 SL aus dem Jahr 1997.

Das Rad wurde im Winter 2010 wieder neu aufgebaut und fährt sich klasse.


----------



## BerndBB (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hier mein Kästle Degree 7.5:




Immer noch in meinem Besitz.

Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## DefektesKind (10. Oktober 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> sowas ist hier wichtig? Dann hau ich dieselbe Karre von paar Beiträgen weiter oben nochmal bei Tageslicht und MIT FAHRRADSTÄNDER rein...



Sorry, aber das Ding sieht aus wie aufgeblasen.

Dafür schwimmt es bestimmt.


----------



## era (10. Oktober 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> sowas ist hier wichtig? Dann hau ich dieselbe Karre von paar Beiträgen weiter oben nochmal bei Tageslicht und MIT FAHRRADSTÄNDER rein...


Das sieht aus wie eine schlimme Krankheit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreBouvle (12. Oktober 2011)

era schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie eine schlimme Krankheit..



wer hat die? lasse mich gern infizieren.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (12. Oktober 2011)

era schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie eine schlimme Krankheit..




So schlimm ist das Aldi Bier jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Oktober 2011)

vor allem das hier sichtbare "alkoholfreie" ist gleich eklig wie die sogenannten Marken-entalkoholisierten Weizen

Ich hoffe, er meinte auch das Gesöff, nicht die Karre aber so sind halt die Geschmäcker verschieden


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2011)

du weißt doch du hast keinen geschmack


----------



## era (12. Oktober 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> vor allem das hier sichtbare "alkoholfreie" ist gleich eklig wie die sogenannten Marken-entalkoholisierten Weizen
> 
> Ich hoffe, er meinte auch das Gesöff, nicht die Karre aber so sind halt die Geschmäcker verschieden


Eigentlich meinte ich dieses massive Alugeröhr.
Die Doppelbrücken Federgabel sieht so dermaßen deplaziert aus.
Für einen Panzer ist übrigens ein spezieller Führerschein vorgeschrieben..


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Oktober 2011)

Ach so....na dann kann ich doch mit meiner "Geschmacklosigkeit" leben, wenn der Kommentar aus so berufenem Munde kommt...

Übrigens: Es ist ein Carbonrahmen, es sind Carbonfelgen. Die deplatzierte Gabel gehört ausschließlich in diesen Rahmen (ansonsten wurde sie an nur noch an Porsche Bikes FS verbaut, aber die kennst Du bestimmt - gingen immer so für schlappe 10000.- DM übern Tresen)

@divergent: Du hast ja recht, ich vergesse es nur immer wieder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2011)

eben und diskutier nicht mit leuten die sowas feines haben


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Oktober 2011)

GALERIE!!! dat is ja viel zu dunkel....

 wo ist das Forum der "straßenverkehrszugelassenen Ausgeburten"


----------



## era (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag nur mal Baumarkt


----------



## ice (12. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
...ich stell´s mal hier rein...
etwas mehr Youngtimer wie Klassiker


----------



## Lapper22 (12. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, hab nochmal eine Frage zum Votec C9. War da nicht immer die GS4 verbaut? Auch bei denen, die für Porsche gebaut wurden? Habe echt keinen Schimmer, was da für eine Gabel verbaut ist?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Oktober 2011)

ach Du meinst die Baumarktkarre?....

Stimmt schon: Normal war da ne GS4 dran. An einigen seltenen Stücken war auch diese Upside Down Gabel verbaut. Ist natürlich auch eine Votec. Insgesamt sollen davon ca. 500 Stück gebaut worden sein. Vom Prinzip her ist sie innen ähnlich (Elastomere und höhenverstellbar). Ansonsten hat sie aber eine Steckachse und geht nur mit Scheibenbremse (logisch). Auch an den Porsche Bikes war sie nur in der Luxusversion verbaut (dann auch mit den Spengle Laufrädern) und fast immer in gelben Bikes (also Porsche)

Das Netz gibt auch nicht wirklich viel her bei der Suche Votec USD/Upside Down, aber es gibt hier bei den Youngtimern ein Aufbauthema zu genau dieser Kiste "ein anders Votec C9 entsteht" ....oder so ähnlich...da sind noch paar Details zur Gabel...

...UND: Das Dagger ist cool!...gefällt mir farblich sehr gut...(was aber bekanntlich nichts  zu bedeuten hat, da ich ja "geschmacklos" bin....da geht wieder ein Satz RaceKing Worldcup dahin...


----------



## Lapper22 (12. Oktober 2011)

danke für die Info.


----------



## divergent! (13. Oktober 2011)

das dagger gefällt mir auch. schönes schnörkelloses sorglosrad....erinnert mich an mein erstes mtb was ich mir vom jugendweihegeld gekauft hatte.


----------



## 6ix-pack (16. Oktober 2011)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe 

(aber man meint  ja öfter, man wäre fertig & ist es doch nie)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Oktober 2011)

....fertig is nie aber fein siehts auch so schon aus....aaaaber: die Sattelstütze Ist das ne 450er Länge?

Ich sach ma die sollte das "Sitzrohr" schon komplett füllen...oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SilverWolf (16. Oktober 2011)

Zick  nicht  so  herum  Holgi, Dein  Votec  ist  der  HAMMER !Der  Rest  ist  nur  Neid  von  Baumarktkarrenbesitzern.Klasse  Bike.


----------



## ice (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
...stimmt...fertig ist nie!...

bei meinem Dagger hat´s wie immer als Resterad angefangen. Rahmen von Ebay und dann eine Veränderung nach der anderen ...
...als nächstes werden die RaceKings über Winter beurlaubt und wahrscheinlich durch MountainKings ersetzt...

@6ix-pack
...ungewöhnliche Gabel für ne´Coladose, aber


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Oktober 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> Zick  nicht  so  herum  Holgi,



Ich???...bin doch immer sachlich



SilverWolf schrieb:


> Dein  Votec  ist  der  HAMMER !Der  Rest  ist  nur  Neid  von  Baumarktkarrenbesitzern.Klasse  Bike.



das sagst Du doch nur, weil Du in meinen Alben das "Storck Adrenalin" entdeckt hast oder? 

...ne mir gefällts auch

@ice: Ja, halt die RaceKing WorldCup in Ehren und rubbel sie nicht sinnlos runter...sind selten geworden...und super Reifen zweifellos (auch die "normalen" Supersonic natürlich)...

Die RockShox DH in rot passt wirklich gut...aber (und da schweife ich wohl ins Thema von KLEINselig ab) man sieht gut, dass ne 80mm "Normalgabel" wohl eine kleinere Einbauhöhe hat als die Headshock


----------



## SilverWolf (17. Oktober 2011)

Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *SilverWolf* 

 
_Dein  Votec  ist  der  HAMMER !Der  Rest  ist  nur  Neid  von  Baumarktkarrenbesitzern.Klasse  Bike._

das sagst Du doch nur, weil Du in meinen Alben das "Storck Adrenalin" entdeckt hast oder? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...ne mir gefällts auch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Erst  jetzt  hab  ihn  gesehen - ein  Traum!Die  Vippe  kenne  ich  aber  nicht...


----------



## 6ix-pack (17. Oktober 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Die RockShox DH in rot passt wirklich gut...aber (und da schweife ich wohl ins Thema von KLEINselig ab) man sieht gut, dass ne 80mm "Normalgabel" wohl eine kleinere EinbauhÃ¶he hat als die Headshock



Obwohl ich hier bewusst die original Cannondale-auf-1-1/8"-ReduzierhÃ¼lsen gegen einen Cane-Creek-Steuersatz mit niedriger EinbauhÃ¶he getauscht habe, um die 20 mm mehr an Federweg der Judy gegen ursprÃ¼nglichen 60 mm  der alten Headshocks wieder auszugleichen. Damit fÃ¤hrt es sich von der Geometrie her neutral und nicht Chopper-mÃ¤Ãig.
Das Rot passte Ã¼brigens nicht und war im Original zu dunkel - wurde lackiert...

Die SattelstÃ¼tze ist eine 425er und guckt unten fast noch raus! 

@ice: Missy Giove hat ganz am Anfang auch mal so eine Gabel in genau dem Radl gefahren (kurz bevor die Moto120 auf den Markt kam) - da gabs mal ein Poster in der Mountainbike in den 90ern... Daran ist meine Coladose angelehnt! 

Hier noch ein schickes Detailbild von der Tour:




Noch mehr gibtâs HIER

gruÃ
ralf


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Oktober 2011)

Sattelstütze - dann täuscht vielleicht die Perspektive auf dem Bild, weil es leicht "bergab" steht, dass die Stütze soooo lang aussieht bzw. so lang aus dem Rahmen rausschaut...

Gabel: Aha...wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn das von Natur aus farblich so gut harmoniert hätte...

@SilverWolf: Die Alu-Wippe ist die originale von 1996...als ich den Rahmen verkauft habe, hab ich noch ne Carbonwippe mitgegeben...ich hoffe der Käufer hat alles original gelassen...leider nie mehr was vom Rahmen gehört....auf Seite 22 dieses Themas hat es geendet...


----------



## mete (17. Oktober 2011)

era schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich dieses massive Alugeröhr.
> Die Doppelbrücken Federgabel sieht so dermaßen deplaziert aus.
> Für einen Panzer ist übrigens ein spezieller Führerschein vorgeschrieben..



Da gibts aber noch viel schlimmer Surfbretter...bei Gelegenheit mache ich mal ein Bild vom fertigen Rad (Cannondale Raven 3000..recht selten im glibschigen "atom green")...muss mich nur mal dazu motivieren, das Ding von der Wand abzuhängen....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Oktober 2011)

........

viel Spaß bei der Suche nach Spinergy mit Steckachse...und dann die 120er Moto rein...fertig ist der Überhobel


----------



## ice (17. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
@6ix-pack
...wo du´s sagst...das Poster kenn´ ich... ... find´ ich ´ne gute Idee 
...das waren noch Zeiten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (17. Oktober 2011)

so ein grünes raven hatte der mete doch erst aufgebaut. mit 28" und slicks....


----------



## era (17. Oktober 2011)

SilverWolf schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *SilverWolf*
> 
> 
> _Dein  Votec  ist  der  HAMMER !Der  Rest  ist  nur  Neid  von  Baumarktkarrenbesitzern.Klasse  Bike._


Dann wird wohl alles schön sein was im Baumarkt zu sehen ist, wenn diese unförmigen Gebilde schön sein sollten.


----------



## mete (18. Oktober 2011)

So sieht das Raven fertig aus:


----------



## SilverWolf (18. Oktober 2011)

era schrieb:


> Dann wird wohl alles schön sein was im Baumarkt zu sehen ist, wenn diese unförmigen Gebilde schön sein sollten.




Und  Du  hast....garnichts!Was  hast  Du  überhaupt?
Also  doch  pure  Neid!

@mete,  sehr  schön  aufgebaut!Klasse  Rad!


----------



## thobimo (18. Oktober 2011)

Also die Reifen passen ja mal null. Die Gabel sieht auch etwas zu zierlich aus.
Das is ja, als ob man an einen Ferrari 195er-Schlappen montiert.

an so einen Mosterrahmen gehören eine Mostergabel und Monsterschlappen.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## mete (18. Oktober 2011)

thobimo schrieb:


> Also die Reifen passen ja mal null. Die Gabel sieht auch etwas zu zierlich aus.
> Das is ja, als ob man an einen Ferrari 195er-Schlappen montiert.
> 
> an so einen Mosterrahmen gehören eine Mostergabel und Monsterschlappen.
> ...



Die Reifen sind dem jetzigen Einsatzzweck angepasst, ich möchte nämlich vermeiden, dass es ebenfalls den hier macht (was nur eine Frage der Zeit wäre) :










Bei der Gabel bleibt ja nur Fatty oder Lefty und die Fatty war halt noch übrig, die passt außerdem ganz gut zum filigranen Hinterbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (18. Oktober 2011)

da wir grad bei cannondale sind

so wie es da steht 10,4 kilo.erst stand das rahmenset fast 1,5-2 jahre bei mir rum. nach 3 ungeglückten verkaufsversuchen hatte ich mich ja doch entschieden es aufzubauen. naja war wohl richtig


----------



## Lapper22 (18. Oktober 2011)

Aber bitte nicht diesem "einarmigen Karussellbremser". Eine normale Fatty würde sicherlich hübscher aussehen. Mal abgesehen von den Telly Savalas...

Ich habe den Raven-Rahmen vorher nie in der Farbe gesehen und ich finde ihn genial.

Gruß Sven


----------



## SilverWolf (18. Oktober 2011)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht diesen "einarmigen Karussellbremser". Eine normale Fatty würde sicherlich hübscher aussehen. Mal abgesehen von den Telly Savalas...
> 
> Ich habe den Raven-Rahmen vorher nie in der Farbe gesehen und ich finde ihn genial.
> 
> Gruß Sven




Da  muss  ich  Dir  Recht  geben!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Oktober 2011)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht diesen "einarmigen Karussellbremser". Eine normale Fatty würde sicherlich hübscher aussehen. Mal abgesehen von den Telly Savalas...
> 
> Ich habe den Raven-Rahmen vorher nie in der Farbe gesehen und ich finde ihn genial.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Aha Ich bin nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung zu einbeinigen Bikes...bzw. einarmigen Das sieht dermaßen furchbar aus:kotz: sorry...aber das hat dieser Rahmen nicht verdient. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Das Grundmaterial ist genial...von mir aus auch mit Slicks, wenns in der Stadt bewegt wird...aber die Gabel...nenene....


----------



## mete (18. Oktober 2011)

Orischinal war da auch ne Lefty ELO drin (http://www.geocities.jp/infinity_web_site/cannondale_raven.html). Ich mag dafür diese üblen Doppelbrückendinger in Proletenoptik nicht...


----------



## divergent! (18. Oktober 2011)

und ich finds gerade mit der leftyfatty geil. wobei mir die mehr am scalpel gefallen hat. warum hast du die ausm scalpel wieder raus gemacht?


----------



## krawallbruder (18. Oktober 2011)

erstmal diese gabel hört auf den namen Fatty Solo!

und so schlecht sieht das ding doch gar nich aus ok die reifen sind nich dolle auf dem ding kenne aber viele leute die ihr raven zum speedbike umgebaut haben


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Oktober 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Orischinal war da auch ne Lefty ELO drin (http://www.geocities.jp/infinity_web_site/cannondale_raven.html). Ich mag dafür diese üblen Doppelbrückendinger in Proletenoptik nicht...



 so muss das sein. Jeder ganz nach seinem Geschmack


----------



## oldschooler (23. Oktober 2011)

endlich fertig... meine volvo-team-replika...sehr sehr feines gerät-... 9,80kilo...


----------



## divergent! (23. Oktober 2011)

600gr leichter wie mein killer...pö. schönes teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (23. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schönes Gefährt  Warum hast Du trotz vorhandener Aufnahmen keine Scheiben verbaut?


----------



## divergent! (23. Oktober 2011)

weil die avid(?) wohl genausogut bremst


----------



## TiJoe (23. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht können wir ihn ja zu Scheibenbremsen überreden, dann würde ich mich für die Supremes opfern... )

Gruß Joe


----------



## divergent! (23. Oktober 2011)

dann musste aber best ihm noch gescheite scheibenbrems lrs aufschwatzen....


----------



## neddie (23. Oktober 2011)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Aktuelle Ausbaustufe
> 
> (aber man meint  ja öfter, man wäre fertig & ist es doch nie)


----------



## krawallbruder (24. Oktober 2011)

oldschooler schrieb:


> endlich fertig... meine volvo-team-replika...sehr sehr feines gerät-... 9,80kilo...




top rad gewicht ist schwer zu glauben welche rahmengröße ist das? habe den selben rahmen in Large mit lefty usw und bin bei 10,4 kilo trotz aller titan und carbon teile


----------



## oldschooler (24. Oktober 2011)

caad 3 in L

teileliste:
x.0 shifter
x.0 schaltwerk
record ti umwerfer
coda tarantula kurbel mit tune ac38+ goldaugen
syntace duraflite carbon lenker
tune rh1
tune speedneedle
thomson elite setback (da wäre noch was rauszuholen..., aber ich mag die stütze)
ritchey wcs griffe
x-tas-y flaschenhalter
xtr 980 pedale
xtr 970 kassette 12-34
crossmax evo1 laufradsatz mit latex + rocket ron /racing ralph Evo
Procraft Sattelklemme
Avid Arch Supreme mit Ultimate Hebeln

das dürfte alles sein... gewicht stimmt 100%ig. hatte vorher 10,2 und hab es komplett umgebaut von 960er xtr mit irc mythos auf den jetzigen aufbau

die bremsanlage wurde bewusst gewählt, weils früher am teamrad auch dran war... zudem die mit abstand beste bremse, die ich bislang fuhr... außer ner tune kill hill will ich auch nichts haben...und das ginge ins geld...


----------



## krawallbruder (24. Oktober 2011)

oldschooler schrieb:


> caad 3 in L
> 
> teileliste:
> x.0 shifter
> ...



ok hier mal meins:
caad 3 f3000sl team volvo rahmen in Large
 teileliste.
shifter sram attack
schaltwerk:xtr 971er mit ti schrauben und tiso Bolzen
umwerfer: xtr 971er mit ti schrauben
kurbel: truvativ noir  mit tiso schrauben
lenker: easton ec 90 SL
Sattel: Selle italia filante 190gr nur weil er angenehm ist!
stütze: FSA SLK Mit ti schrauben
griffe ritchey wcs
fl.halter: BBB Carbon ti schrauben
pedale wellgo industriegelagert(schwer)
Kassette: xtr 971er
lrs: FRM XMD 388 mit hr novatec xlite und VR SI lefty nabe mit alu schraube
Sattelklemme: Tune
Bremsen: hope mono mini trial 140/160mm schwimmend ti schrauben
gabel: lefty speed dlr 2 ti schrauben
Reifen: continental race king 2,0
vorbau: Cannondale SI STEM 90mm +5 grad mit ti schrauben
schnellspanner: hr Tune
kette: xtr 
züge innen: Nokon 
Züge außen: shimano slr

da geht noch was aber ist schon ok so 10,4 kg


----------



## Stonsen (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

hab mein 98er Cannondale auf die Räder gestellt.

Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, möchte noch mehr Teile durch "alte" ersetzen.

Foto ist nicht der Hit, ich mach die Woche nochmal bessere.




Race Face Forged und Mavic LR von Stone2.5-16 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krawallbruder (24. Oktober 2011)

Stonsen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mein 98er Cannondale auf die Räder gestellt.
> 
> ...



der war bei ebay drin oder?


----------



## Stonsen (24. Oktober 2011)

jawohl


----------



## krawallbruder (24. Oktober 2011)

und ist die gabel ok? der verkäufer wollte mir dazu nix sagen


----------



## Stonsen (24. Oktober 2011)

Hält die Luft. Dämpfer muss ich nur neu befüllen. Also Ich sag mal den Standart-Service machen.


----------



## krawallbruder (26. Oktober 2011)

musste nur gucken ob es die sl kartusche mit dem dicken oder dünnen kolben ist für den dicken kolben gib es keine dichtungen mehr nur zur info!


----------



## Stonsen (27. Oktober 2011)

oh auch nich bei 88? dachte die haben alles noch.
find ich hier irgendwo auskunft wo ich das passende öl/fett bestellen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Odyssee (27. Oktober 2011)

Klein Adroit Race 2001 in Plum Crazy









(Sonst sieht's ja keiner )

VG

Th


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Rennmaschine!!!...wenn ich die Farbe nicht auch hier stehen hätte, würd ich jetzt ausflippen...das ist schon ein leckerer Lack. Sehr schön, sehr schwarz, da kommt die Farbe richtig gut rüber!!  (wenn nur die Brems-Schalt-Klumpo, äh..Kombo nicht wäre...aber die gehört halt zur 960er....)


----------



## krawallbruder (27. Oktober 2011)

Stonsen schrieb:


> oh auch nich bei 88? dachte die haben alles noch.
> find ich hier irgendwo auskunft wo ich das passende öl/fett bestellen kann?



auch nich bei 88+ ich hätte noch eine sl kartusche da aber öl kannst du 5er oder 10er nehmen ich würde das 10er nehmen ist spürbarer beim fahren


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Oktober 2011)

Das Adroit gefällt mir bis auf den Vorbau und die Spacer. Die Mars und die 960er XTR finde ich super. 
Ich habe Anfang des Jahres mit einem Attitude aus der Zeit geliebäugelt. Nur leider war der Preis hoffnungslos überzogen. Aber gut, gegen das F700 hätte es eh nicht anstinken können


----------



## Odyssee (27. Oktober 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das Adroit gefällt mir bis auf den Vorbau und die Spacer. Die Mars und die 960er XTR finde ich super.
> Ich habe Anfang des Jahres mit einem Attitude aus der Zeit geliebäugelt. Nur leider war der Preis hoffnungslos überzogen. Aber gut, gegen das F700 hätte es eh nicht anstinken können



Danke, danke

Vorbau und Spaces sind ja original. Und andere in der Größe gibt es
imho auch nicht, was für den einen oder anderen sicherlich schade
ist. Ich mag's.

VG
Th


----------



## divergent! (28. Oktober 2011)

bitte mach ne gescheite gabel in das klein


----------



## Odyssee (28. Oktober 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> bitte mach ne gescheite gabel in das klein



Selbst wenn sie schlecht wäre würde ich sie, der Originalität wegen,
nicht austauschen. Verstehe auch nicht, was an der Mars auszusetzen
ist?

VG
Th


----------



## Stonsen (31. Oktober 2011)

So mal ein bisschen besseres Foto.

Muss noch ein bisschen was machen.
Pedalen und Reifen/Schläuche sind auf dem weg, LR hinten wird auch noch gewechselt. So hat es dann was um die 10 Kilo, das is erstmal ok.




Cannondale F2000 von Stone2.5-16 auf Flickr


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm... Pedale, Faltenbalg, Reifen.


----------



## Stonsen (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag ja, sind auf dem Weg! Heißt kommt per Post.

Und was is mit dem Faltenbalg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Oktober 2011)

Oh, das habe ich überlesen.
Der Faltenbalg scheint zu lang zu sein (sonst würde er unten nicht so breit sein).


----------



## krawallbruder (31. Oktober 2011)

ich hasse es ich kann mir seine bilder nicht ansehen verdammt kann sie mal jemand hier rein machen? das wäre lieb!


----------



## Brodie09 (31. Oktober 2011)

Mein neues Bike, ein Brodie Expresso von ´94. Sieht einfach traumhaft aus und ist für das Alter super erhalten.
Einziges Manko, ich glaube es ist mir zu klein  Werde es noch ein wenig fahren und dann entscheiden, ob es an die Wand oder in neue Hände kommt. Kann mir jemand sagen, um welche Rahmengröße es sich handelt (Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante sind es 49,5 cm. Ich dachte es wären 19", fühlt sich aber wie 18" an.)


----------



## uschibert (31. Oktober 2011)

Brodie09 schrieb:


> Mein neues Bike, ein Brodie Expresso von ´94. Sieht einfach traumhaft aus und ist für das Alter super erhalten.
> Einziges Manko, ich glaube es ist mir zu klein  Werde es noch ein wenig fahren und dann entscheiden, ob es an die Wand oder in neue Hände kommt. Kann mir jemand sagen, um welche Rahmengröße es sich handelt (Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante sind es 49,5 cm. Ich dachte es wären 19", fühlt sich aber wie 18" an.)


 
Müsste bei diesen Maßen ein 19Zöller sein! Ein 18er hätte 46cm. Aber wieso stellst du es hier in die YT-Galerie?

Gruß!


----------



## Brodie09 (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Antwort. Gehört es eher in den Classic bereich? 1994 ist doch YT oder?

Grüße 



uschibert schrieb:


> Müsste bei diesen Maßen ein 19Zöller sein! Ein 18er hätte 46cm. Aber wieso stellst du es hier in die YT-Galerie?
> 
> Gruß!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (31. Oktober 2011)

uschibert schrieb:


> Aber wieso stellst du es hier in die YT-Galerie?
> 
> Gruß!



weils bei den Classicern heißen würde: "Pedale?:kotz:, Sattel? Flite! Griffe? kaputt" ??? *duck-und-weg*

nein das ist ein echter Klassiker! Auch vom Baujahr 94 ist es bei den Classics angesiedelt "Kult-MTBs bis frühe 90ger". Aber ich bin sicher, dass sich auch die Youngtimerfreunde gerne dran sattsehen Der Rahmen ist wohl wirklich in top Zustand... Glückwunsch!

Laut Definition fangen die YT bei 1995 rum an (weil da die Classicer aufhören), aber hier wurde noch nie einer vergrault, nur weil er paar Monate danebenlag...bei nem 2009er Modell werden dann aber auch bei den YT die Augenbrauen hochgezogen


----------



## Lock3 (31. Oktober 2011)

gute Def, wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Mix von 1998-2012er Teilen aus,gehen da auch die Augenbrauen hoch?

befindet sich noch im Aufbau...


----------



## krawallbruder (31. Oktober 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Oh, das habe ich überlesen.
> Der Faltenbalg scheint zu lang zu sein (sonst würde er unten nicht so breit sein).







der faltbalg ist nicht zu lang er ist nur unten umgeklappt das passiert immer dann wenn die gabel ganz einfedert!
aus diesem grund gibt es den alten faltbalg auch nicht mehr die neuen haben weniger rippen und sind schmaler


----------



## bonebreaker666 (31. Oktober 2011)

@Lock3: what the f*ck is this? 'n Dragbike? Die Optik kommt ja schonmal brachial rüber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (1. November 2011)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> @Lock3: what the f*ck is this? 'n Dragbike? Die Optik kommt ja schonmal brachial rüber!



haha ne, ist ein Rotec Pro Downhill von 1998 mit Customgeo


hier noch das Gegenstück von 1997, bis auf Schaltwerk,Reifen,Schläuche, Züge und Hüllen eig noch original wie gekauft, auser Sitzdom der wurde zwischen dem 97er und 98er getauscht....











Radstand von 127cm


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. November 2011)

Lock3 schrieb:


> ....,gehen da auch die Augenbrauen hoch?



 aber nur vor Staunen! 

Ich schließe mich dem bonebreaker an...brachial Aber war der Rahmen 1998 wirklich für sooo lange Gabeln damals gedacht. Das sieht nicht nur brutal, sondern irgendwie rahmengefährdend aus...


----------



## divergent! (1. November 2011)

das rotec ist der kracher.


----------



## Lock3 (1. November 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> aber nur vor Staunen!
> 
> Ich schließe mich dem bonebreaker an...brachial Aber war der Rahmen 1998 wirklich für sooo lange Gabeln damals gedacht. Das sieht nicht nur brutal, sondern irgendwie rahmengefährdend aus...





divergent! schrieb:


> das rotec ist der kracher.



jear, freut mich sehr das sie so gut ankommt 

Das mit der Fox passt von der Einbaulänge her, siehe gelbes Rotec mit der White Brothers, ist so original ausgeliefert worden und hat auch die Götting in der Rinne überlebt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. November 2011)

ohne dass ich jetzt einen Winkelmesser angelegt hätte, aber bei der White-Gabel sieht der Lenkwinkel allemal mindestens 5 Grad steiler aus als bei der Fox...oder täuscht das? sieht so aus als geht das fast Richtung 45°

Wobei ich die UpsideDown 100 mal genialer finde


----------



## epic2006 (2. November 2011)

Das 97er Rotek finde ich absolut genial, auch wenn diese "Mopeds" eigentlich nicht mein Fall sind. Leider bekommt man solche Aufbauten viel zu wenig zu sehen. Und endlich mal wieder Galeriewürdige Bilder, danke!

Was ist denn das da unter dem Unterrohr hinterm Steuerrohr für ein "Gnubbel"? Lenkanschlagsbegrenzer?

Das Grüne hingegen ist so gar nicht mein Fall, aber zum Rumheizen sicher nicht verkehrt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (3. November 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ohne dass ich jetzt einen Winkelmesser angelegt hätte, aber bei der White-Gabel sieht der Lenkwinkel allemal mindestens 5 Grad steiler aus als bei der Fox...oder täuscht das? sieht so aus als geht das fast Richtung 45°
> 
> Wobei ich die UpsideDown 100 mal genialer finde



sieht echt krass aus der Lenkwinkel, ist aber einfach nur echt unglücklich fotografiert (Rad stand den Hang hinauf, Camausrichtung---blablabla) + fehlendes Tretlager,wodurch sich alles bissel verschoben hat

USD ist Ansichtssache, mir gefällt derzeit ne SC besser in dem Rad ^^



epic2006 schrieb:


> Das 97er Rotek finde ich absolut genial, auch wenn diese "Mopeds" eigentlich nicht mein Fall sind. Leider bekommt man solche Aufbauten viel zu wenig zu sehen. Und endlich mal wieder Galeriewürdige Bilder, danke!



bittebitte für die Bilder freut mich   , ja FR/DH Oldies sieht man leider viel zu selten, das Zeug verschwindet alles irgendwo, wie so vieles aus dem Radbereich....



epic2006 schrieb:


> Was ist denn das da unter dem Unterrohr hinterm Steuerrohr für ein "Gnubbel"? Lenkanschlagsbegrenzer?



richtig, funktioniert sogar mit der Singelcrowngabel 



epic2006 schrieb:


> Das Grüne hingegen ist so gar nicht mein Fall, aber zum Rumheizen sicher nicht verkehrt.
> Gruß, Gerrit



ja das grüne sollte wenn die Heizermaschine werden,das andere wird bald ausgestellt 
Was sagt dir am grünen nicht so zu, zu modern? ^^

habe noch nen Bild vom ersten zusammenstecken gefunden, ich hoffe das ich ihn jemals noch fahren kann, ansonsten wirds wohl noch so kommen , kaufen zusammenbauen, optimieren,freuen Foto machen und was neues bei


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. November 2011)

Lock3 schrieb:


> ja das grüne sollte wenn die Heizermaschine werden,das andere wird bald ausgestellt



Kann das sein, dass wir das Thema schonmal hatten HiBike? Irgendwie meine ich mich zu erinnern, dass ich die Karre dann persönlich kennenlernen wollte...sach Bescheid, wenns soweit ist!


----------



## bonebreaker666 (3. November 2011)

Also ich find' beide Geschosse genial, bin schon gespannt auf die Fortschritte beim grünen!
Daß die alten DH-Geräte so selten auftauchen, liegt wohl u.a. daran, daß sie vielfach im Laufe ihrer artgerechten Haltung ihre Lebensgeister ausgehaucht haben...

...und ich ärger mich grad mal wieder umso mehr, daß ich vor Jahren mein San Andreas Rahmen verscherbelt hab


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. November 2011)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> ...und ich ärger mich grad mal wieder umso mehr, daß ich vor Jahren mein San Andreas Rahmen verscherbelt hab



 ist nicht bös gemeint, aber da gibts so paar Sachen, für die man sich - wenn mans könnte - gerne wohin beissen würde...

...aber wir können nen Bikeausflug in den Taunus machen, wenn die Kiste wirklich dort steht und uns paar Stielaugen staunen


----------



## divergent! (3. November 2011)

wieviel federweg hat das teil eigentlich? eigentlich wärs ein netter tourer


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (3. November 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass wir das Thema schonmal hatten



War auch mein erster Gedanke. Die Rotecs waren beide schon mal in diesem Thread zu sehen, aber von eimen anderen User vorgestellt.

Aber das macht ja nichts. Sind schließlich schöne Räder


----------



## krawallbruder (3. November 2011)

weiß jemand die lager bezeichnung/nummer für eine dt hügi hr nabe von 95 bzw 98?


----------



## Lock3 (3. November 2011)

Habe hier noch ein scott Peak Adventure liegen mit  Shimano Altus-Schaltung, hat das eigentlich einen historischen Wert 



bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Also ich find' beide Geschosse genial, bin schon gespannt auf die Fortschritte beim grünen!
> Daß die alten DH-Geräte so selten auftauchen, liegt wohl u.a. daran, daß sie vielfach im Laufe ihrer artgerechten Haltung ihre Lebensgeister ausgehaucht haben...
> 
> ...und ich ärger mich grad mal wieder umso mehr, daß ich vor Jahren mein San Andreas Rahmen verscherbelt hab



ja wohl war, die beiden Rotecs wurden zur Sicherheit an der Proplemstelle verstärkt und die Umlenkhebel die gerne mal nachgegeben haben wurden durch massivere aus "eigener" Produktion ersetzt.
Ich denke es ist immer schwer zu sagen, dass hebe ich auf, und das nicht, manches wird kult manches nicht...
Selbst wenn es gefahren wird ist einiges über geblieben, also wenn ich bei manchen in den Keller schaue was da so in der Ecke liegt und eigentlich noch funktioniert, bekomme ich pipie in die Augen 

Ersatzteillager 






Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...aber wir können nen Bikeausflug in den Taunus machen, wenn die Kiste wirklich dort steht und uns paar Stielaugen staunen



abwarten, ich kann ja mal schreiben wenn es dann im Showkasten steht, musste nochmal zerlegt werden, habe alles zu zaghaft angezogen *ascheaufmeinhauptstreu*



divergent! schrieb:


> wieviel federweg hat das teil eigentlich? eigentlich wärs ein netter tourer



ja mitterweile wärs nen Tourer  Federweg ca. 180mm am Heck, die nachgefrästen Links haben die Maße der späteren Modelle des Typs



Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> War auch mein erster Gedanke. Die Rotecs waren beide schon mal in diesem Thread zu sehen, aber von eimen anderen User vorgestellt.
> Aber das macht ja nichts. Sind schließlich schöne Räder



ist immer noch die selbe Person hinterm PC 



krawallbruder schrieb:


> weiß jemand die lager bezeichnung/nummer für eine dt hügi hr nabe von 95 bzw 98?



Die Maguranaben aus der Zeit müssten doch auch DT Hügis sein oder? Wenn ja kann ich mal nachschauen an nem Rad...


----------



## krawallbruder (3. November 2011)

Lock3 schrieb:


> Habe hier noch ein scott Peak Adventure liegen mit  Shimano Altus-Schaltung, hat das eigentlich einen historischen Wert
> 
> 
> 
> ...






kommt drauf an nicht alle magura naben war mit dem hügi innenleben ausgestattet manche hatte auch der onix innenleben ich habe ja alles ich habe nur kein bock die nabe zu öffnen aber so wie es aussieht bleibt mir nix anderes übrig is mir so oder so schon wieder zu laut das teil is doch voll nervig sone drecks nabe und ich hab auch noch zwei von den scheiß dinger wobei in meiner ratte die lautstärke passend ist


----------



## John F (6. November 2011)

So, dann werde ich auch mal anfangen:
Im Winter gehts los mit zusammenbauen:
Centurion Backfire Team Rahmen von 94
Marzocchi Z2 Bam
Suntour XC Pro Microdrive 21 Gang (Gabs nur ein Jahr)
Magura HS 22 Blue
etc.
Bilder folgen dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Odyssee (6. November 2011)

Klein Mantra Pro 2000





Kam vor zwei Wochen aus der Schweiz zu mir und ist, bis auf die
noch zu tauschenden Reifen, im Originalzustand (300km gefahren). 

Glücklicherweise hat der sehr sympathische Vorbesitzer ein paar
Gebrauchsspuren hinterlassen, so dass sich die Frage "Fahren oder
Nichtfahren?" nicht stellt.

Und zu guter Letzt muss das 1999er Mantra dafür gehen. Da gibt's
demnächst mal eine Frage im Wertbestimmungsthread.

Schönen Abend und VG
Th


----------



## goegolo (6. November 2011)

Lassen sich die Kleins mit ihren Antriebsschwingen überhaupt vernünftig fahren??? Erinnert mich irgendwie an ein Trek Y...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. November 2011)

Oh...Mantra Tolles Teil...und wie toll die sich fahren lassen

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem 2000er und dem 1999er? Ich finde ja das andere viel schöner...oder baust Du die Teile um? Ne oder?

Den Rest spar ich mir dann mal für die Wertermittlung auf


----------



## jaja (7. November 2011)

Räder, bei denen der Lenkwinkel steiler als der Sitzwinkel ist, sind irgendwie einfach hässlich. Das sieht immer aus, als wenn da gegen eine Wand gefahren wurde, beim Mantra insbesondere.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. November 2011)

hmmm...ich wollte es schon schreiben, dass das wieder mal so aussieht als wäre fraglich, ob die Dämpferlänge stimmt. Da es aber alles original sein soll, scheidet die Frage  aus...aber es sieht wirklich irgendwie "komisch" aus...


----------



## Odyssee (11. November 2011)

jaja schrieb:


> Räder, bei denen der Lenkwinkel steiler als der Sitzwinkel ist, sind irgendwie einfach hässlich. Das sieht immer aus, als wenn da gegen eine Wand gefahren wurde, beim Mantra insbesondere.



Eine derart einfache Beschreibung dieses optischen Effektes habe ich
bislang noch nicht gelesen  Ich stimme dem in der persönlichen Einschätzung 
aber auch nicht zu. Der Sitzrohrwinkel des Palominos ist ja sogar noch flacher
und das sieht auch nicht "Gegen die Wand" aus.

Darüber hinaus war mir schon klar, dass das Mantra nach wie vor polarisiert.
Man(n) liebt oder hasst es. Interessant wird's wenn der Hass in Liebe um-
schlägt.

Mittlerweile sind noch neue 2,0er Conti Double Fighter und 858er Pedale
verbaut, so dass alles zeitgemäß ist und sich auch in allen Gängen fahren
lässt. Bei den 2,25ern kollidierte nämlich der Umwerfer auf dem kleinsten
Kettenblatt mit den Reifenstollen.

Dämpferlänge ist nat. auch original. Und zur Fahrweise kann ich nur hin-
zufügen, dass das Fahren mit veränderlichem Abstand zwischen Sattel
und Kurbeln am Anfang schon etwas ungewöhnlich ist. Der Effekt ist aber
nicht so groß, dass man ihn unbedingt als störend empfinden muss. Hin-
gegen wirklich unzeitgemäß das ständige Anschlagen des Dämpfers beim
Ausfedern ist. Aber Sag wurde damals einfach noch nicht bedacht.

Zu guter Letzt: Einen Unterschied zum 1999er Modell gibt es aus meiner
Sicht nicht. Zu mindestens aus konstruktiver Sicht. Ein paar Aufkleber sind
anders verteilt. 
Und nein, ein Umbau wird nicht erfolgen. Das Jade-Chameleon muss weg.
Nur noch ein kurze Frage der Zeit 

VG Th


----------



## Holgi (11. November 2011)

Moin,

also das war dann aber schon 1999 unzeitgemäß, mein 99er Octane und auch andere Bikes aus der Zeit wurden natürlich mit Sag gefahren und ich meine es hätte auch im Manual so gestanden.



> Hin-
> gegen wirklich unzeitgemäß das ständige Anschlagen des Dämpfers beim
> Ausfedern ist. Aber Sag wurde damals einfach noch nicht bedacht.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. November 2011)

Ich such schonmal die Scheinchen in der Geldbörse zusammen  

Die Aussage zu den Reifen finde ich allerdings merkwürdig. An meinem gelben Mantra Comp waren ursprünglich (als ich es gekauft habe) 2,4er Fat Albert montiert und da hat nichts mit dem Umwerfer kollidiert...dabei waren damals so fette Reifen noch gar nicht angedacht...(müsste ein 96er sein, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere)

Das Lenkgefühl (auf dem gelben) mit dem 195er Dämpfer fand ich aber sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig wegen des sehr steilen Lenkwinkels...) Ich dachte erst, da ist was kaputt....mit dem 165er fährt es sich super. Das Sattel-Pedal-Abstandsproblem habe ich als solches auch nicht wahrgenommen...


----------



## krawallbruder (11. November 2011)

hey mr. klein-holgi haste das storck noch? wenn ja haste intresse an einer carbon wippe dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. November 2011)

Die Carbonwippe hatte ich auch damals dazu...hab sie aber mit dem Rahmen zusammen verkauft. Hab sogar von der feinen I-net-Seite von Herrn Storck die Einbauanleitung mitgeliefert ...Aber die Karre sollte damals wie in der "Bike" aufgebaut werden. Mit Spinergy und Powerarms...also sollte die Alu-Wippe wohl bleiben...

uppps...Galerie hier oder? Also dann gleich mal das Bild davon dazu...

obwohl es hier bestimmt schonmal war...





viel ist nicht mehr übrig...die Gabel hat letzte Woche den Besitzer gewechselt...vielleicht erkennt sie ja einer hier wieder?
für den damaligen Käufer habe ich zur Vorfreude ein Video damals hochgeladen...keine Ahnung, warum das noch 330 Leute zufällig in youtube entdeckt haben...
Suche nach "Schlachtung eines Storck Adrenalin Atlanta"


----------



## boschi (11. November 2011)

Ja, ich wollts gerade schreiben...
Lang ists her... Getan hat sich viel. Teile über Teile haben sich angefunden und wurden in Luftpolsterfolie verpackt eingelagert... Viel kam dazwischen... Aber wenn mir jemand aus dem Forum mit den letzten beiden fehlenden Teilen weiterhelfen könnte gibts noch diesen Monat einen Aufbauthread. 
Gesucht wird der *BikeTech Lite-Bar* Lenker und die *BikeTech Fat-Tube* Sattelstütze. Erst wenn die beiden Teile noch auftauchen mache ich mich ans zusammenbauen. Ich mag irgendwie keine "Platzhalter" an den Rahmen schrauben den Holgi mir damals unter "seelischen Schmerzen" verkauft hat
Ich habe versprochen mich gut drum zu kümmern Viel farblichen "Blödsinn" hatten wir damals im Kopf (wer Klein-Holgi kennt weiß was ich meine) und geeinigt hatten wir uns auf einen Nachbau aus der Bike von ´96... Und so solls geschehen. 1-2 Abweichungen werden sich nicht vermeiden lassen, aber ein 95% Nachbau sollte realisierbar sein. Und den strebe ich an.

Grüße Toby


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. November 2011)

Tjaja...dabei hatte ich die Spinergys auch schon besorgt gehabt...sogar "passende" Reifen hab ich aus Übersee importiert gehabt (soviel zum farblichen Wahnsinn)...die Reifen zierten dann auf weißen Infernos das "KLEttler"....(bei dem ich dann bei der U-brake einen Bremsschuh falsch eingestellt habe und mich gewundert habe, wo diese ganzen blauweißen Gummikrümel herkamen)...aus die Maus mit Sweetskinz... 

Ich hoffe die Suche verläuft erfolgreich...


----------



## YZF333 (12. November 2011)

Hallo!

Bin neu hier und wollte ein paar meiner YT´s vorstellen:

GT RTS 3 1996
Trek Y 33 1997
Gary Fisher Level Betty FH 1 1998



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1012896
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1012897
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1012898

Wie kann ich übrigens ein Foto direkt in den Text einfügen?

Beste Grüße aus Wien!


----------



## divergent! (12. November 2011)

na so


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (12. November 2011)

Schöne Bikes!

Das Gary Fisher find ich super und der Trek Y Carbonrahmen ist immer noch eine Augenweide.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. November 2011)

Seh ich genauso: Alle drei (klassische darf man ja nicht sagen hier) youngtimerische Schönheiten, die damals alle etwas Besonderes waren. Genau so haben damals immer Träume ausgesehen. Tolle Kisten in tollem Zustand....

und zu den Bildern: In Deinem Album ist rechts unten neben dem Bild der Knopp "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" einfach draufklicken, dann die gewünschte Größe wählen neben BBcode...und einfach in den Beitrag einkopieren....ferddisch...vielleicht kommen ja noch so paar Schönheiten ans Tageslicht


----------



## epic2006 (12. November 2011)

Das Trek möchte aber bitte einen anderen Vorbau spendiert bekommen, dieses X-tasy Teil hat es nicht verdient, bei den Hörnchen vermute ich den gleichen Hersteller. Also wegtreten zum Auswechseln

Ansonsten erstmal ein herzliches Willkommen und nicht immer alles ernst nehmen was hier so geschrieben wird....

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## John F (12. November 2011)

Ist doch nur das einfache LX Modell, da darf das.


----------



## nobse (12. November 2011)

lustige bremshebeleinstellung


----------



## John F (12. November 2011)

Das ist die Eric Barone Einstellung für Speedbikes


----------



## YZF333 (12. November 2011)

Erstmal Danke für den netten Einstand!

Auf das Gary Fisher und das GT hab ich damals lange Hinsparen müssen und die Beschaffung war auch nicht gerade die Einfachste, wenn man vom Lande kommt!

Das Trek hab ich mir vor ca. 2 Jahren zugelegt und aufgebaut. Teils aus alten Beständen und teils auf diversen Seiten ersteigert. 

Zur Zeit bin ich gerade dabei ein Klein Mantra von 1998 wieder fahrbereit zu machen, da der Vorbesitzer das gute Stück in einer Scheune vergammeln ließ! Fotos werden sicher noch folgen.

Mein letzter Aufbau war übrigens ein Ghost ERT 5700 (wurde mir vor 4 Monaten gestohlen). Ist zwar kein YT aber nur so am Rande.

Freu mich schon auf zukünftigen Erfahrungsaustausch über YT-Neuaufbauten usw. !


----------



## shanesimons (13. November 2011)

John F schrieb:


> Ist doch nur das einfache LX Modell, da darf das.



Das Y33 als billiges LX Modell?


----------



## John F (13. November 2011)

Zumindest so wie er es aufgebaut hat. Keine Ahnung, obs das damals von Trek so gab.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. November 2011)

YZF333 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit bin ich gerade dabei ein Klein Mantra von 1998 wieder fahrbereit zu machen, da der Vorbesitzer das gute Stück in einer Scheune vergammeln ließ! Fotos werden sicher noch folgen.



Na endlich! Mach mal den Anfang und mach aus dem Aufbau "das große Mantra-Wissenslexikon". Mir war schon lange danach ein Mantra Thema aufzumachen, weil die Dämpferlänge in egal welchem Thema immer "Quell der Freude" ist.

98er ?  Blue Koi?


----------



## YZF333 (13. November 2011)

Hilf mir mal weiter: 
Unter "Blue Koi" hab ich die FlipFlop Lackierung Blau-Grün gefunden. Meiner ist aber Bau-Violett. 

Bin zur Zeit noch auf Teilejagd, möchte das Bike wenn´s geht mit Teilen aus dem selben Jahr aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. November 2011)

Blue Koi ist aber auch kein FlipFlop, sondern nur eine Verlaufslackierung. Blau Violett sollte dann aber wirklich ein FlipFlop sein, nämlich Blastberry Chameleon. Wie es mal original ausgestattet war, findest Du dann z.B. hier:

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1998&Brand=Klein&Model=Mantra+Comp&Type=bike


----------



## YZF333 (14. November 2011)

Danke für die Info, es ist Blastberry Chameleon.

Einige Teile sind noch in Ordnung (Sattelstütze, Lenker, Schaltwerk und noch ein paar Kleinteile) 

Umwerfer, Schalt- und Bremszüge, Bremsen und Bremshebel sind schon sehr heruntergekommen und teilweise sogar rostig. Die werd ich zuerst mal mit einigen Teilen aus meinen Altbeständen ersetzen. 

Für die Bremshebel dachte ich an Kooka, Bremsen XT V-Brakes und statt der Schalt-/Brems-Kombi ne Grip Shift SRT-800.

Bin für weitere Anregungen aber immer zu haben!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. November 2011)

Mach doch mal wie schon angedacht ein neues "Mantra-Thema" auf, dann kann unser Mod alle zu diesem Mantra zugehörigen Beiträge aus der Galerie dorthin verschieben (einschließlich diesem), denn ich hätte noch die komplette XT-Bremsanlage von dem Storck von einer Seite weiter vorne irgendwo rumliegen. Müsste XT-739er sein....zwar montiert, aber ungefahren...


----------



## krawallbruder (14. November 2011)

was willste haben für die bremsen? ohne hebel!


----------



## Blackspire (15. November 2011)




----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. November 2011)

Cool....Kette auffem großen Blatt, Reifenschriftzüge ausgerichtet, Kurbel waagerecht, Pedal gerade...da hast Du Dir aber richtig Mühe gegeben! 

War ein Rockhopper nicht ein "Einsteigermodell"? Ganz schön aufgebrezelt mit King und XTR...Respekt! Die paar roten Farbtupfer find ich auch lustig überall verteilt


----------



## Blackspire (15. November 2011)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Cool....Kette auffem großen Blatt, Reifenschriftzüge ausgerichtet, Kurbel waagerecht, Pedal gerade...da hast Du Dir aber richtig Mühe gegeben!
> 
> War ein Rockhopper nicht ein "Einsteigermodell"? Ganz schön aufgebrezelt mit King und XTR...Respekt! Die paar roten Farbtupfer find ich auch lustig überall verteilt




Danke, Danke.

Ich suchte einige Zeit einen Stumpjumper Rahmen Bj. 98-00.
Allerdings fand ich nix in gutem Zustand und in meiner Größe (19").

Dann habe ich diesen 2000er Rockhopper Pro (also nur eine Stufe unter dem Stumpjumper  ) entdeckt. Ein gelbes Rad wollte ich schon immer mal, der Zustand war top und der Preis auch. Beim Aufbau wurde ich immer perfektionistischer.

Anfangs sollte es ein Singlespeed Bike werden, dann nur hinten Schaltung und nun halt komplett 

Hier mal das Rad wie es damals erhältlich war:

http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/...cialized&Model=Rockhopper+A1+Pro+FS&Type=bike

Hier mal die Parts:

 - Rahmen: 2000er Specialized Rockhopper PRO 19"
 - Gabel: 2000er Rock Shox SID XC Hydra Air
 - Steuersatz: Chris King 1 1/8
 - Vorbau: Race Face Deus XC 110mm
 - Lenker: Easton EC 70 580mm, 25,4mm
 - Griffe: Ritchey WCS
 - Radcomputer: SIGMA BC 1200
 - Bremsen: 951er XTR V-Brakes
 - Bremshebel: 950er XTR
 - Schalthebel: 952er XTR, 9-Fach
 - Schaltwerk: 952er XTR Middle-cage, 9-Fach
 - Umwerfer: 950er XTR, 34,9mm
 - Kurbel: 952er XTR, 24/34/46
 - Pedalen: NC-17 Magnesium
 - Felgen: Mavic X517 SUP Ceramic
 - Naben: 950er XTR 
 - Schnellspanner: 950er XTR
 - Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,1
 - Schläuche: Schwalbe AV 13
 - Kette: SRAM PC 971
 - Kassette: SRAM PC 951, 11-28
 - Klemme: Procraft, 9gr.
 - Stütze: Race Face XY 30,9mm
 - Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
 - rot eloxierte Kleinigkeiten, wie Alu-Flaschenhalterschrauben,     Schaltwerksröllchen, Endkappen
 - Gewicht: ??? muss bald mal an die Waage

Eventuell ändern werde ich:

- Michelin Latex Schläuche
- die nächste Reifenkombi wird wohl Rocket Ron/Rocket Ron oder Rocket Ron/Furious Fred
- Tune Wasserträger oder Wasserträger Uni

Ich habe in einer "Mountainbike" Ausgabe von 2000 mein Rad im Test gefunden.

Preis: 2199 Mark
Gewicht: 11,77 kg...ich bin echt mal gespannt wie "leicht" es jetzt ist.

Ausstattung:
"Das Rockhopper überzeugt auf der ganzen Linie - ausschließlich bewährte Parts, wohin man auch sieht. Die Zugverlegung am Unterrohr wirkt etwas altmodisch. Der Sattel ist knallhart."

Fahreigenschaften:
"Mit dem Rockhopper läßt es sich herrlich durch verblocktes Gelände ballern (ohja). Das Rad liegt satt wie ein Brett und bietet ein enormes Potenzial. Die super ausgewogene Sitzposition erlaubt jederzeit, aktiv auf Hindernisse reagieren zu können."

Testurteil:
"SEHR GUT" ...."Kauftipp"

"Man nehme einen der besten Rahmen, umgebe ihn mit bewährten Teilen.
Fertig ist der Super-Allrounder, der auf gemütlichen Touren gleichermaßen begeistert wie bei Sporteinsätzen auf Schotterpisten oder in wilden Singletrails. Ein leichtes Top-Bike."

In diesem Sinne: Viel Spaß auf dem Trail!


----------



## Pump (15. November 2011)

*Gefällt mir Sehr Gut!  *



Blackspire schrieb:


>


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (15. November 2011)

Pump schrieb:


> *Gefällt mir Sehr Gut!  *



Kein Wunder bei dem Avatar... 

Ist aber wirklich ein super Bike. Durchdacht und kompromisslos aufgebaut. Hier würde mich auch mal interessieren wie leicht es ist, obwohl ich da eigentlich nicht so viel Wert drauf lege.
Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Aufbau!

P.S.: Wenn Du das Konzept "rote Farbtupfer" (das mir übrigens gefällt) weiter ausbauen willst, käme vielleicht noch eine Sattelschelle und Kettenblattschrauben gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (15. November 2011)

Bitte keine farbigen Akzente mehr. Ich habe noch ein Rad gesehen, an dem farbige Kettenblattschrauben gut aussahen.


----------



## Blackspire (15. November 2011)

Der Preis für 8 rote Kettenblattschrauben ist mir einfach zu teuer.
Die Klemme wollte ich anfangs noch gegen die gleiche in rot tauschen. Inzwischen bin ich ganz froh es nicht getan habe.

Was man nicht ganz erkennt, die Schaltröllchen und die Zugendkappen sind auch rot.
Nur der hintere Bowdenzug hat seine nicht mehr haben wollen


----------



## Holgi (15. November 2011)

Schönes Bike, aber ich würde nicht mehr zu viele (keine?) roten Tupfer setzen das wird dann ehe man sich versieht doch zu kirmes like


----------



## krawallbruder (15. November 2011)

meine winterratte


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. November 2011)

Also das Biene Maja/Willi Specialized würde ich auch so lassen. Die paar Farbtupfer reichen locker aus. Wenn, dann höchstens vorne noch den Schnellspanner, hinten ist genug rot mit den Schaltwerksschrauben und Röllchen (die man wirklich nicht als rot erkennt...)

Marin: Marin ist immer genial!!! auch wenn es hier wohl nur darum ging ein funktionierendes Winter-Arbeitstier zusammenzu"kloppen". Jenseits aller farblichen "Verirrungen" finde ich die Sattelstütze am allerschlimmsten...was wohl am Schriftzug liegt... Hätte man die statt hinter den Schraubstock nicht IN den Schraubstock klemmen können? Und dann feste drehen

So wie es aussieht scheint es für den Weg zur Arbeit gedacht zu sein mit Licht usw...Wie kommst Du mit den alten Twister Supersonic klar. Ich hab von der Sorte auch noch einen Satz, aber die Pannenanfälligkeit hat mich immer gehindert den zu fahren. Den hab ich immer nur zum Wiegen montiert


----------



## krawallbruder (16. November 2011)

dis ding ist echt mal was anderes der rahmen ist mir eigl. zu weich zum fahren und den rest der teile hatte ich so rum liegen ist halt nur ne winterhure die reifen sind eigl. auch recht weich das liegt aber mehr daran weil ich sonst speedbike fahre der hintere ist etwas dicker vom material her hab auch keine ahnung wo die reifen her kommen waren einfach und neu vor allem aber wie gesagt kp wo die her sind^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (17. November 2011)

@Krawallbruder: Restebikes sind immer was cooles. Vor allem passt bei meinen Uralt-billig-Kisten die Sitzposition etc. meist besser als bei den tollen, extra zusammengestellten Bikes.

Hatte ich euch eigentlich mal gezeigt, wie die jetzt Missy-Replika beim Kauf im Frühjahr 2011 aussah?





Im Tourendress mit großem Geweih vorne, aber gutem Allgemeinzustand.

Zum Vergleich - jetzt:






PS: wäre eigentlich eine Vorher/Nachher-Galerie mal was?

Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. November 2011)

Ja cool..."vorher - nachher" hat was, dann muss man sowas wie die Missy - Replika nicht erst im "Kuriosum-Fred" suchen und hinterher in der Galerie...denn das erste Bild gehört eindeutig zu den kuriosen Youngtimeraufbauten...

...erinnert irgendwie an das C9 im Tourentrimm aus meinem C9er Aufbauthema...


----------



## krawallbruder (17. November 2011)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> @Krawallbruder: Restebikes sind immer was cooles. Vor allem passt bei meinen Uralt-billig-Kisten die Sitzposition etc. meist besser als bei den tollen, extra zusammengestellten Bikes.
> 
> Hatte ich euch eigentlich mal gezeigt, wie die jetzt Missy-Replika beim Kauf im Frühjahr 2011 aussah?
> 
> ...




alter der zustand is jetz gut wa! aber der sattel ich mein man sitzt ja drauf und er wird so nicht gesehen aber was denkt man sich denn dabei? aber sonst top rad ich hab mal gehört von nem kunden bei uns das die schwinge bei dem modell sehr weich sein soll stimmt das?
zu dem restebike es ist halt fürn winter sind ein paar coole teile dran soll aber ******* aussehen ist halt ne ratte wie dieser golf 2 g60


----------



## edwardje (20. November 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Lassen sich die Kleins mit ihren Antriebsschwingen überhaupt vernünftig fahren??? Erinnert mich irgendwie an ein Trek Y...


 

Das Klein Mantra feder sehr unterschiedlich von dem Trek. Beim Mantra versteift z.b die hintere federung komplet wenn mann wie vorderradbremse zieht. Es fühl sich dan eher wie ein hardtail an. Das Y Bike von Trek ist viel weicher und hat weniger bremseinflüsse, da entgegen ist die hinterbau sehr schlaff und beim Klein wirklich sehr steif beim wergauf fahren. 
DAs Klein ist ein reinrassige hardcore XC Machine
Das Trek last sich angehmer fahren bei Marathons z.b


----------



## evil_rider (24. November 2011)

überlege, ob ich um die herrum was aufbauen soll... oder einfach wieder an die wand hängen:


----------



## AndreBouvle (24. November 2011)

aufbauen


----------



## Shock wave (25. November 2011)

evil_rider schrieb:


> überlege, ob ich um die herrum was aufbauen soll... oder einfach wieder an die wand hängen:



Eindeutig Aufbauen!!!!


----------



## epic2006 (25. November 2011)

Vorher nachher kann man doch hier schön posten, da brauchts keine extra Galerie.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## evil_rider (25. November 2011)

bleibt die frage, was nen rahmen? sintesi und cannondale von 97 finde ich ja ein wenig... hässlich... 

was gabs 97 noch so feines? nen trombone-shock(3-gelenker?)...


----------



## salzbrezel (25. November 2011)

Giant ATX:






GT Lobo





GT STS/LTS DH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndreBouvle (25. November 2011)

Das Giant!!


----------



## evil_rider (25. November 2011)

das lobo mit ner MZ wäre frevel... da gehört ne boxxer oder x-vert rein.

das giant ist kult-frei... nix für mich... gabs damals schon, das schwin straight 8?

btw: XT 4-kolben oder grimeca 6/4 kolben(habe beides liegen)? ne alte MRP kefü aus der zeit habe ich auch noch, 950er XTR kurbel ebenso, 8-fach 950er XTR trigger auch vorhanden... 

sun mammoth felgen waren doch zur der zeit aktuell, wenn ich mich recht entsinne?

gabs damals schon IRC kujo DH? den habe ich nämlich noch als neuen satz liegen... 

sattel ist klar, nen alter flite... vorbau sollte wohl nen azonic shorty ebenfalls aus der zeit sein, ebenso wie nen answer pro-taper.... anderer seits, hätte auch noch nen roox commander, der ist glaube ich auch aus der periode...

macht mal vorschläge!


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (26. November 2011)

wie wär´s mit turro HAL 2001, cycle craft CSP A1, schwinn sträight 8 oder yeti lawwill, santa cruz super 8, alles schöne bikes aus der zeit ´97 oder ´98,


----------



## Cleaner33 (26. November 2011)

Wow,das Giant ist der Hammer.
Würde ich gern mal Downhill fahren,hat bestimmt Potenzial!


----------



## Guru (26. November 2011)

War die Bomber Junior net immer in Konas Fullies verbaut? Oder wie wärs mit nem Rocky Mountain 2XS? (Allerdings waren da glaub 120er Gabeln nur drin...)


----------



## evil_rider (26. November 2011)

es ist keine junior, es ist eine super t. pro... die wohl  seltenste gabel der welt... 150mm federweg.

und nen kona würde ich nichtmal haben wollen für nen koffer voller geld... 

btw: uzzi DH oder lobo(alu)? habe offerten bekommen... 

intense spricht die option für nen MZ the boss dämpfer...


----------



## pago79 (26. November 2011)

Specialized FSR, das Shaun Palmer Modell?
Der ist zwar auch Manitou gefahren, doch war Specialized nie festgelegt auf einen speziellen Gabelhersteller.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## evil_rider (26. November 2011)

ne, dann müsste ich ne x-vert carbon auftreiben... 

weitere optionen? 

hätte ja gerne das titan-blechbox-dh-fully von bianchi... aber das gibt es nirgendwo... gab ja nur 10 stk. weltweit für den verkauf...


----------



## Splatter666 (26. November 2011)

Moin!

Is zwar kein "Kult", aber wie würde ein MAXX Machine dazu passen:






Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (27. November 2011)

DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> wie wär´s mit turro HAL 2001, cycle craft CSP A1, schwinn sträight 8 oder yeti lawwill, santa cruz super 8, alles schöne bikes aus der zeit ´97 oder ´98,



habe mal nach nem A1 geschaut, schöner rahmen, und stylemässig würde der gut zur gabel passen(wie krank, nen rad um eine gabel rum aufbauen  )... muss mal schauen... 

[edit] habe einen A1 erstanden... geliefert wird er mir allerdings erst anfang märz(dafür frei haus)... werde solange mal, die teile die ich dafür brauche komplettieren... überlege gerade aber ernsthaft, ob ich ALLES polieren soll, und mit alles, meine ich auch alles. meinungen? 

[edit2]
ok, schnell mal überfliegen...
rahmen - cyclecraft A1(kommt märz)
dämpfer - race tech rt3
gabel - marzocchi super t. pro oder monster t?
steuersatz - ???(king wäre pflicht, oder?)
vorbau - roox commander(hätte ich sogar da) oder azonic shorty?
lenker - answer pro taper
sattelstütze - gabs damals schon thomson? 
sattel - selle italia flite classic
naben - ???
speichen - dt revo
nippel - dt alu
felgen - sun mammoth?
reifen - irc kujo dh(habe noch nen neuen satz)
kurbeln - shimano XTR 950 oder middleburn RS7(habe beides)
kettenführung - mrp sys 1
schaltwerk - xtr 950
schalthebel - xtr 950(oder lieber 952?)
bremsen - xt 4-kolben oder grimeca 6-/4 kolben?(beides vorhanden)
griffe - odi


----------



## Pilatus (28. November 2011)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Is zwar kein "Kult", aber wie würde ein MAXX Machine dazu passen:
> Ciao, Splat



Der War damals mit der Judy DH mit 80mm aufgebaut.


----------



## 6ix-pack (29. November 2011)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Giant ATX:



lecker Gabel am Giant


----------



## Mr.Cannondale (20. Dezember 2011)

komischer hobel


----------



## Shock wave (20. Dezember 2011)

Mr.Cannondale schrieb:


> komischer hobel



Nicht gerade sehr aussagekräftig dein Kommentar zu dem Giant!!!


----------



## Shock wave (31. Dezember 2011)

Da es auch gut zu den Youngtimern passt stelle ich mein MC MOHO Road auch mal hier mit vor.

Ist gerade erst fertig geworden, wurde neu aufgebaut  auch der Lack und wartet jetzt auf die ersten Touren!!

Das Bj sollte so bei 1994 liegen. Bis auf die Laufräder sind aber alles neue Teile verbaut wurden, Motto für das Bike hieß Grün-Carbon-Schwarz.   

Großes Bild in meine Fotos!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (31. Dezember 2011)

ui sehr feines Bike


----------



## eddy 1 (1. Januar 2012)

evil_rider schrieb:


> habe mal nach nem A1 geschaut, schöner rahmen, und stylemässig würde der gut zur gabel passen(wie krank, nen rad um eine gabel rum aufbauen  )... muss mal schauen...
> 
> [edit] habe einen A1 erstanden... geliefert wird er mir allerdings erst anfang märz(dafür frei haus)... werde solange mal, die teile die ich dafür brauche komplettieren... überlege gerade aber ernsthaft, ob ich ALLES polieren soll, und mit alles, meine ich auch alles. meinungen?
> 
> ...



Zur nabenfrage?hatte der Rahmen nicht so komische maße das er original mit ner Tunenabe kahm 120mm und 10 er Steckachse oder son Quatsch


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Februar 2012)

war ja eben grad schon ein Renner hier...dann darf ich auch mal:


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (3. Februar 2012)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Zur nabenfrage?hatte der Rahmen nicht so komische maße das er original mit ner Tunenabe kahm 120mm und 10 er Steckachse oder son Quatsch



ja, hatte auch mal einen, der mir leider zu klein war, durch die steckachse am hinterbau ist die tune nabe wohl die "pflichtnabe", hab den rahmen aber leider weiterverkauft und das passende hinterrad gleich mit


----------



## argh (5. Februar 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> war ja eben grad schon ein Renner hier...dann darf ich auch mal:



du darfst auch gerne nochmal. am besten ein bild, auf dem man auch was erkennen kann.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Februar 2012)

argh schrieb:


> du darfst auch gerne nochmal. am besten ein bild, auf dem man auch was erkennen kann.



 sollte etwas "galeriewürdig" werden

muss erst noch Lenkerband dran und schwarze Schnellspanner


----------



## Mr.Cannondale (5. Februar 2012)

Zitat: Zitat von velopat  
 Es gibt nur eine Alternative zu einem Klein. Verschlechterung!

???
da gibt es mehr als eine!


----------



## DeepStar23 (6. Februar 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> war ja eben grad schon ein Renner hier...dann darf ich auch mal:



da baut aber jemand Spannung auf..


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Februar 2012)

...wenns fürs Aufbauthema jetzt schon zu spät ist Sobald mir das Rad nicht mehr an den Händen festfriert, wenn mans rausträgt, gibts auch ein Bild, wo man was erkennen kann


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Februar 2012)

Immer noch zur kalt für Bilder im Freien Hab ich also mal paar Detailbildchen gemacht, damits überhaupt mal wieder nen Beitrag bei den Youngtimern gibt und bei den Classicern ist grade wieder großes Fetzen dran 



Ich war dann doch zu faul den ganzen Dura Ace Bremskram vom blauen Quantum wieder abzubauen und hab die Ultegra Bremsen jetzt hier am schwarzen Q montiert




Bei den Hebel dafür volles Programm





Hier war erst ein Dura Ace dran, allerdings die Anlötversion mit Extra-Schelle. Hat mir nicht gefallen und für 31,95 ./.10 Euro Bewertungsprämie bei Brügelmann musste ich einfach den neuen Umwerfer nehmen





Die Kurbeln sind dafür aus Budgetgründen wieder gebraucht. Dabei hatte ich noch die Ultegra in IceGrey in neu hier liegen, was farblich schöner gewesen wäre...





Die güldene Kette konnte ich mir wieder nicht verkneifen





Den gabs auch im Sonderangebot:





Und mit ner relativ langen Belichtung und einer baumelnden Lichtquelle ist es sogar gelungen fast alle Farben von Black Sudbury in einem Bild festzuhalten. Meist ist es entweder grün, blau, lila, gold...hier ist es alles auf einmal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grmpf78 (17. Februar 2012)




----------



## grmpf78 (17. Februar 2012)

GIANT Terrago 95??


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (26. Februar 2012)

Ich denke mal das mein Panzer hier auch dazu gehört, allein schon weil der nach 5 jahren immer noch die Werksausstattung hat


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. März 2012)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> ...aber was weiß ich schon, ich zieh mich wieder in mein Klassikloch zurück...



...der gute Vorsatz von 12:55 hat ja nicht lange vorgehalten....

und nein, der Panzer gehört hier nicht dazu, das wurde schon richtig erkannt

Ansonsten würden die classicer auch höflich darauf hinweisen, dass nur im Basar gesucht wird und nicht in der Galerie und wenn man sogar noch in mehreren Themen das gleiche sucht, dann wird man dort gleich geteert und gefedert


----------



## Holgi (2. März 2012)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> das frag ich mich grad.... bis wann ging das mit den youngtimern nochmal ?
> 
> 2012- 5Jahre = 2007 oder ...bin Mathelegasteniker.


 
[Klugscheiss]

Dann bist Du Arithmastheniker und leidest an Dyskalkulie (Arithmasthenie / Rechenschwäche) 

[/Klugscheiss]

alte Panzer finde ich aber auch schön


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. März 2012)

Holgi schrieb:


> [Klugscheiss]
> 
> Dann bist Du Arithmastheniker und leidest an Dyskalkulie (Arithmasthenie / Rechenschwäche)
> 
> [/Klugscheiss]



...wenns nur das wäre... Wenn es ein Wort gibt, das man nicht falsch schreiben darf, dann ist es LegastHenie

Zum alten Panzer hat ja auch noch gar keiner gemeckert - bis vorhin...die Youngtimer sehen das halt alles etwas lockerer


----------



## Adrian69 (5. März 2012)

hey,

habe noch alte Fotos meines "Schwinn Homegrown XT" im originalzustand gefunden. 
das waren noch zeiten, als 80mm an der gabel schon als bedenklich viel galt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070681
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070680

servus


----------



## Faltreifen (16. März 2012)

Naja der Begriff Youngtimer ist ja immer relativ am Alter des Fahrers festzumachen. 

Ich habe meinem 97er ATX880 gerade nen Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe und Schnellspanner in "Wagenfarbe" spendiert, weil die blau eloxierte RST Mozo den Geist auf gegeben hat und ich den Look ungefähr erhalten wollte. Nu kann der Sommer kommen!


----------



## AdR (17. März 2012)

So hier mal mein "ein-und-alles" für viele Jahre:





Es war für mich 14 Jahre die Definition eines Sorglos-Bikes. Inzwischen sind die Farben schon arg ausgeblichen (die Rottöne paßten mal perfekt zusammen) und das gute Stück hat einige Kratzer. Der Aufbau hat mich damals mehrere Monate stark beschäftigt, besonders stolz war ich natürlich auf die Ceramic-Felgen, die Alutech-Bremshebel und -Brakbooster und natürlich auf den exotischen Rahmen, den ja nun nicht jeder fuhr.

Die Lenkerstellung ist übrigens so gewollt, hat mir immer sehr getaugt. 

Nachdem es jetzt über ein Jahr stand, durfte der Zosse heute mal wieder raus, mein neues Fully ist defekt. Der damals superbreite Downhill-Lenker fühlt sich heute nach Rennrad an, aber die Funktion der Bomber ist nach wie vor Spitze (auf den 6,5 cm Federweg  ). Für mich gibt es bis heute leider nichts vergleichbares am Markt.

Hach - ich liebe den Hobel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (17. März 2012)

die bomber ist wirklich klasse


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (17. März 2012)

Das ist doch mal wieder ne richtig coole Kiste!
klasse


Gruß
Chris


----------



## goegolo (18. März 2012)

Geiler Hobel, diese Sattelüberhöhung kennt ja heute kaum noch einer  

Ein LRS aus Mavic 217 Ceramic Felgen samt DT Hügis und Revolution Speichen plus roter Alunippel waren für mich damals auch das Nonplusultra. Den Preis habe ich lieber für mich behalten, andere haben für den Betrag komplette Räder gekauft


----------



## AdR (18. März 2012)

Danke für eure Kommentare! Ich dachte schon jetzt werde ich hier zerissen...
Es freut mich umso mehr, da an der alten Kiste echt Herzblut hängt. Obwohl es nichts mehr wert ist, würde ich es nie als Stadtrad benutzen, ich hätte zuviel Angst, dass es vielleicht doch einer klaut.

Ich habe damals die kompletten Sommerferien durchgearbeitet, um mir meinen MTB-Traum erfüllen zu können und die Felgen waren eigentlich unerschwinglich.

Die Ausfahrt hat mir gestern richtig Spaß gemacht, der Youngtimer wird jetzt wieder öfter ausgepackt. 

Zur Sitzposition: Jeder der mich auf dem alten Ding sitzen sieht, sagt dass es aussieht, als ob es genau so gehört. Das sagt dagegen nie jemand, wenn ich auf meiner neuen Kiste ankomme. 
Übrigens habe ich versucht das neue Rad, dass ich vor einem Jahr aufbaute, ein bisschen an die Optik von 1996 anzulehnen (silbere Anbauteile usw.). Ziel war es, dass es aus der Entfernung nicht von einem alten Rad zu unterscheiden ist. Das ist mir zwar noch nicht ganz gelungen, könnte aber noch werden...

Und weil es ja ne Galerie ist:





Neue (gelbe) Griffe sind schon bestellt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. März 2012)

Lauter weitere schöne Details kommen ans Licht: Den Kollegen Danny Stem konnte man vorher nur erahnen. Meine schöne Bomber Z1 habe ich letztens wegen fehlender Raparierfähigkeiten verkaufen müssen. Aber die Gabel war echt allerfeinst...


----------



## divergent! (18. März 2012)

was heist nix wert? sowas ist mir 1000 mal lieber wie irgend so ne 0815 schluchten gespenster irgendwas gurke die du in jedem raddiscounter zu kaufen kriegst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (24. März 2012)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig :> GT Timberline mit einer Bomber.


----------



## Pump (27. März 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem gerade fertig gestellten, neu aufgebauten M1000  
Bessere Bilder in meinem Album unter "Cannondale Projekt"...


----------



## Compolli (28. März 2012)

Pump schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem gerade fertig gestellten, neu aufgebauten M1000
> Bessere Bilder in meinem Album unter "Cannondale Projekt"...


 
Gefällt mir, ich mag diese Coladosen.


----------



## Pump (28. März 2012)

Compolli schrieb:


> Gefällt mir, ich mag diese Coladosen.


 
Danke! Genau das ist es was mir auch gefällt...


----------



## scotty1810 (29. März 2012)

Scott Vertigo LSD, Bomber Z1, Formula Evoluzione, XT-V-Brake, 
oberer Rahmen ist vom Nachfolger Galena.....


----------



## Aussenstelle (1. April 2012)

AdR schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und weil es ja ne Galerie ist:
> 
> ...



Der Route 66 Sticker ist geil    So muss ein Bike aussehen !


----------



## Michael1989 (7. April 2012)

Gut dann füge ich meins auch mal mit bei ! Ich denke das passt hier hin : 









Grüße 
Michael


----------



## eddy 1 (7. April 2012)

Das sieht für mich wie ein Oldtimer aus


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. April 2012)

aber sowas von "classic": Cantis, Starrgabel, Schaftvorbau, Vierkantlager... aber trotz des Alters in feinem Zustand!


----------



## Michael1989 (7. April 2012)

Aha ok,kennt sich einer aus bei Schwinn MTB mit dem Alter...  Ich habe mal gelesen das es von 1994 sein soll. Ist sowas nicht noch ein Youngtimer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. April 2012)

Hier ist es auf jeden Fall gerne gesehen. Wie gesagt hübsches Bike. Die Übergänge sind auch relativ fließend. Die Jungs im Classic-Bereich kennen allerdings jedes Fahrrad der "80ger und frühen 90ger" auswendig und würden es auch ohne Schriftzug erkennen. Dort bist Du mit nem 94er auf jeden Fall richtig


----------



## Michael1989 (7. April 2012)

Alles klar...Thanks


----------



## BigJohn (13. April 2012)

Wie ernst seht ihr das denn bei Youngtimern und Anbauteilen im passendem Alter bzw gar Originalausstattung? Bau mir grade ein Cannondale neu auf, interpretiere aber den Youngtimer eher in Richtung Hotrod, da es nur ein Zweitrad und kein Kunstprojekt werden soll. Nicht dass es was an meinem Plan ändern würde, aber ist sowas in Youngtimer Kreisen Vergewaltigung?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. April 2012)

Ich hab hier zwar nix zu sagen und wenn ich mich mit was gar nicht auskenne, dann sinds cannondales, aber hier wurde schon viel vergewaltigt. Wenn der Hauptrahmen aus dem Zeitraum passt (und das scheint das schwarze Bike in Deinem Album), dann immer schön Bildchen machen und einstellen. Kannst ja auch ein Aufbauthema machen, wenn das ein "hotrod"-Aufbau wird...(kann mir aber noch nichts drunter vorstellen  )

...und wenns dann fertig ist und hübsch oder besonders oder einzigartig, dann immer her in die Galerie: Hier ist ja das Motto, gegen das ich gerade verstoße: Viele Bilder, wenig Text 

dafür aber dann doch nochmal eins für die Galerie, auch wenn ichs schon woanders gepostet habe:


----------



## divergent! (13. April 2012)

immer her mit den bildern. auf hotrod bin ich gespannt


----------



## BigJohn (13. April 2012)

Mit Hotrod meinte ich monderne/modernere Teile an ne betagte Karosse zu packen. Hab jedenfalls net vor mir vorne ein 24" Laufrad einzubauen


----------



## divergent! (13. April 2012)

achso....ich dachte da kommt was radikales. egal bilder sind trotzdem willkommen


----------



## FSB. (15. April 2012)

Ich denk mal, mein "neues" GT passt hier auch ganz gut rein:






















Der Rahmen ist ein GT Aggressor von ca. 1997/98 (wie man sieht, hat ihn der Vorbesitzer in gelb umlackieren lassen - also mir gefällts ).
Gabel ist 'ne Kinesis.
Schaltung und Bremsen sind komplett die schöne 739er-XT und Naben LX (hinten "Silent Clutch" ).

Das GT ist erst vor ein paar Tagen fertig geworden, die Bilder habe ich auf den ersten Probetouren gemacht, wirklich 100% fertig ist es also noch nicht:
Auf jeden Fall bekommt es noch 'nen Flaschenhalter, wahrscheinlich noch 'nen anderen Sattel und vielleicht auch noch GT-Decals, wenn ich welche auftreiben kann.

Gruß,
Lukas


----------



## Glotzkowsky (15. April 2012)

Alt, verkratzt, schwer - aber ich liebe es! 





Ach ja, Cube Twin XC-II, 2001


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. April 2012)

GT: Genial! ...und noch schöne Fotos dazu

...soviele Spacer sehen halt immer bisschen komisch aus, aber mit starrer Gabel darfs auch ruhig etwas bequemer sein.

Cube: auch wenn ich mit der Marke nicht warm werden will, ist es doch ein feines Teil, das richtig durch den Matsch geprügelt wird. Schön! Leider erkennt man auf dem Bildchen nicht wirklich viel. Ich finde gerade in der Galerie hätte das noch ein größeres Foto verdient


----------



## Tongi79 (30. April 2012)

Hier mein Barracuda XX Team 

Habe ich 2007 auf den neusten stand gebracht.


----------



## ArSt (30. April 2012)

Das hier ist eine Galerie und auch Dein Barracuda hat ein größeres Foto verdient, wie Klein-Holgi in Post #1910 schon schrieb! Bitte nicht immer diese Mäusekinobilder!






Es grüßt Euch Armin!


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. April 2012)

Wenn man es sehen will, kann man es doch anklicken...


----------



## ArSt (30. April 2012)

Ohne Klick ist's aber einfacher!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. April 2012)

solange wir hier nur so Problemchen haben...Tolles Bike! Ich hatte es schon angeklickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tongi79 (1. Mai 2012)

Soo hier mal ein ganz frisches Bild grad gemacht......


----------



## raptora (1. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir nur auf die schnelle ein Rad aufbauen um mit meinen Jungs die ein- oder andere Runde zu drehen.

Erst fand ichs ziemlich häßlich, und weil es so häßlich war kamen als I-Tüpfelchen noch gelbe Reifen dran.

Jetzt find ichs geil


----------



## Spaltinho (1. Mai 2012)

Mit dem Vorbau würde ich mich nicht ins Gelände trauen.


----------



## John F (1. Mai 2012)

Wieso? Hält vermutlich besser wie vieles geschweisstes aus der Originalzeit.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Mai 2012)

Ob er hält oder nicht....ich finde einfach der Vorba passt irgendwie nicht ins Bild. Ansonsten find ich - natürlich bei meinem komischen Geschmack - das Rad genial!
Irgendein filigraner "normaler" Vorbau?

Optimierungspotential seh ich noch bei der hinteren Bremszughülle. Hat das einen Sinn, warum die so lang ist? Direkter Weg (mit Klebefolie auf dem Rahmen notfalls) machts Bremsen meist leichter 

Aber coole Karre!


----------



## Spaltinho (1. Mai 2012)

Das sehe ich anders. So, wie es aussieht ist das ein Variovorbau. Wenn du mit vollem Gewicht draufknallst und es nichts gibt, was die vertikalen Kräfte absorbieren kann (Federgabel,etc.), würde mich es nicht wundern, wenn der Vorbau wegklappt. 
Zudem sind die alten Stahlvorbauten ziemlich massiv gebaut worden. Da würde ich mir wesentlich weniger Sorgen machen. Ich fahr selbst noch Modelle aus den 80er-90er Jahren. Hält wunderbar.


----------



## raptora (1. Mai 2012)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. So, wie es aussieht ist das ein Variovorbau. Wenn du mit vollem Gewicht draufknallst und es nichts gibt, was die vertikalen Kräfte absorbieren kann (Federgabel,etc.), würde mich es nicht wundern, wenn der Vorbau wegklappt.
> Zudem sind die alten Stahlvorbauten ziemlich massiv gebaut worden. Da würde ich mir wesentlich weniger Sorgen machen. Ich fahr selbst noch Modelle aus den 80er-90er Jahren. Hält wunderbar.



Das Ding ist wesentlich stabiler als es aussieht 

Natürlich kommt da noch was passenderes dran 

Gruß, Walter

PS: Ist mein erster Aufbau, darum bitte ich um Nachsicht
     (beim nächsten mal wirds besser)

Next Projekt:


----------



## John F (2. Mai 2012)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. So, wie es aussieht ist das ein Variovorbau. Wenn du mit vollem Gewicht draufknallst und es nichts gibt, was die vertikalen Kräfte absorbieren kann (Federgabel,etc.), würde mich es nicht wundern, wenn der Vorbau wegklappt.
> Zudem sind die alten Stahlvorbauten ziemlich massiv gebaut worden. Da würde ich mir wesentlich weniger Sorgen machen. Ich fahr selbst noch Modelle aus den 80er-90er Jahren. Hält wunderbar.



Wenn dann der Vorbau wegbrechen würde, bräuchtest Du aber sehr stabile Handgelenke...
Ausserdem waren die Stahlvorbauten beileibe nicht immer massiv, die wogen mit Schaft stellenweise nur knapp über 200 Gramm.


----------



## raptora (2. Mai 2012)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Das Merida aus   			#*1923* is so ein totaler Trash, dass man es nur geil finden kann - total übertrieben - ich finds auch geil.
> 
> Gehört aber wohl in die Klassikerabteilung ?



Ne, ne, mit dieser außergewöhnlichen "Kreation" bin ich hier wohl ganz richtig
im Toleranzforum  

Vielleicht machen wir noch ne neue Kategorie auf mit Namen "Free-Style"
für die Umbauer mit dem ganz besonderen Geschmack 

viele Grüße, Walter


----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. Mai 2012)

raptora schrieb:


> im Toleranzforum



 sehr gut! sehr sehr gut!...



raptora schrieb:


> Vielleicht machen wir noch ne neue Kategorie auf mit Namen "Free-Style"
> für die Umbauer mit dem ganz besonderen Geschmack



ach herrjeh...dann werden ja alle meine Beiträge dorthin verschoben...ne lass mal. 
Hier herrscht ja schon reichlich "Freestyle" und ganz selten gibts doch mal ein Bike, was jedem gefallen wird, dazu sind die Geschmäcker (über die man nicht streiten darf) zum Glück zu verschieden. Sonst wärs ja auch langweilig, wenn jedem das gleiche gefallen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raptora (2. Mai 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> sehr gut! sehr sehr gut!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deshalb fühle ich mich hier bei den Youngtimern relativ sicher  
Obwohl bei den "großen Jungs" im Klassikforum hab ich schon klasse Tipps und viele Teile für einen wirklich sehr fairen Kurs erhalten 

Aber mit meinen Bildchen bleib ich doch lieber hier 

viele Grüße, Walter


----------



## Guru (2. Mai 2012)

raptora schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mir nur auf die schnelle ein Rad aufbauen um mit meinen Jungs die ein- oder andere Runde zu drehen.
> 
> Erst fand ichs ziemlich häßlich, und weil es so häßlich war kamen als I-Tüpfelchen noch gelbe Reifen dran.
> 
> Jetzt find ichs geil



Ahhhh, Augenkrebs! Wie geil!


----------



## nafetsgurk (2. Mai 2012)

gibts grad eins in ebay :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MERIDA-Mount...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item5d336fabe9

allerdings bissel kleiner..............


----------



## raptora (2. Mai 2012)

Irgendwie muss man die schönen Stahlteile ja hervorheben 

Die dreckeligen Aluteile sind dann schön dezent abgedeckt worden mit brauner Folie (Alu will ja auch keiner sehen)   

Die gelben Reifen haben auch sofort Freundschaft 
mit der gelben Stahlgabel geschlossen


----------



## raptora (2. Mai 2012)

nafetsgurk schrieb:


> gibts grad eins in ebay :
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MERIDA-Mount...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item5d336fabe9
> 
> allerdings bissel kleiner..............




Also die "Schutzbleche" sind ja mal verschärft !

Vielleicht sollte ich da mal mitbie...


----------



## Deleted 240399 (3. Mai 2012)

raptora schrieb:


> Next Projekt:



Hallo,
welche Grösse ist der Rahmen?
VG


----------



## raptora (3. Mai 2012)

Gute Frage, dürfte so im Bereich 53/54 cm Rahmenhöhe liegen !

Normalerweise ist mir der Rahmen bei 183 cm Körpergrösse etwas zu gross,
da ich speziell mit diesem Rad mehr auf der Straße und harmlosen Waldwegen fahren möchte passt mir der größere Rahmen gut in das Konzept.

Für die härtere Gangart hab ich mir ein Trek 930 mir ner Bombergabel in Rahmenhöhe 50 gesichert 

viele Grüße, Walter


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht sollte man noch ergänzend sagen, dass es sich nicht nur um einen "Classic"-Bereich handelt, der einfach an den Jahreszahlen festzumachen wäre, sondern dass es dort um klassiche KULT!!!!! Mountainbikes geht. Das ist auch so dort definiert, also sollte es respektiert werden! Also nicht jedes alte Drecksgerümpel sollte dort seinen Weg hin finden (ohne jetzt Deinem Bike zu nahe treten zu wollen )

....die Diskussion, was KULT ist und was nicht, wurde im Classic-Bereich schon ausgiebig (mit Ergebnis eigentlich???) diskutiert.


----------



## raptora (3. Mai 2012)

O.K, schon verstanden  

Ich baue mir gerade ein Alpinestars Cromega auf, da kommt ne Alu/Carbonsattelstütze dran, neue Cantis, die alte Schaltgruppe usw..., 
ein wilder Mix also und wenn mir persönlich das Ergebnis gefällt dann ist doch alles in Butter 

Das wichtigste am Rad ist ja Rahmen und wenn ich mal Lust auf Klassik habe kann ich ja immer noch neu aufbauen.

So ein schöner Klassik-Rahmen hat ja kein Verfallsdatum wie ne alte Gulaschsuppe 

Ich achte auch gerade hier bei den Youngtimern nicht unbedingt drauf was genau wie verbaut ist, Hauptsache das Endergebnis gefällt mir optisch.

So und jetzt mal alle wieder ganz entspannt, ich bin nämlich sehr empfindlich und muss dann 

Gruß, Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Mai 2012)

... das war doch ganz entspannt und sachlich und erläuternd. Sollte weder unangespannt klingen, noch war es so gemeint

Wenns fertig ist, hau Bilder hier rein


----------



## raptora (3. Mai 2012)

> ... das war doch ganz entspannt und sachlich und erläuternd. Sollte weder unangespannt klingen, noch war es so gemeint



Hab ich auch gar nicht so aufgefasst 

Hier bei den Yountimer haben wir uns doch alle , oder ??

Von den Fotos lass ich mich eh nicht abhalten  

Gruß, Walter


----------



## huhue (3. Mai 2012)

John F schrieb:


> Wieso? Hält vermutlich besser wie vieles geschweisstes aus der Originalzeit.




Ausser ein paar Klein LVEs habe ich noch keinen geschweissten Vorbau brechen sehen, besonders nicht jene aus CrMo!

Greetz Daniel

ps. Was die Klassisch korrekten aufbauten betrifft ist der Klein Holgi doch eh entspannt...!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Mai 2012)

na selbstverständlich bin ich immer entspannt. Geht doch um ein Hobby. Das soll Spaß machen, da reg ich mich sicher nicht auf, aber ich wollte nochmal zu bedenken geben, dass es bei den Classicern auch manchmal recht unentspannt sein kann. Von der Sache her mit Recht, weil es nun mal als "kultige Klassiker" definiert ist. Dass ich noch keinen einzigen classic-korrekt Aufbau abgeliefert habe, ist bekannt, aber das kann sich ja noch ändern und ein ganz korrektes wie aus dem Laden gerollt hab ich ja doch - wenn es auch schon so komplett zu mir kam

Mist - wäre eigentlich Zeit für ein Bild mal wieder - heißt ja nicht umsonst Galerie Hab eben extra paar gemacht mit Wasserfall und kleinem See und Bike natürlich, aber das Handykabel nicht da...kommen morgen früh gleich als erstes. Vielleicht hat ja noch einer eins von heute.

Galerie = Wenig Gelaber, viele Bilder (ich bessere mich auch!)


----------



## huhue (3. Mai 2012)

Und weil die Resonanz bei den Klassikern ja eher mässig ist (ist halt nicht wie im Katalog... ) Mach ich hier jetzt noch mein Semi klassische Hei Hei rein!






50% Sind ja neuer als '96 

Happy Trails
Daniel


----------



## BigJohn (4. Mai 2012)

Sieht trotzdem geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alwood (4. Mai 2012)

raptora schrieb:


>


 
Ich mag es auch, deswegen wirds auch nochmal gepostet,
aber goldene Reifen hätten auch genügt.


----------



## TiJoe (4. Mai 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Und weil die Resonanz bei den Klassikern ja eher mässig ist (ist halt nicht wie im Katalog... ) Mach ich hier jetzt noch mein Semi klassische Hei Hei rein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mag solche Aufbauten und das Hei Hei ist eh klasse!

Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit für meine Garage finde, dann werde ich wohl auch ein paar Bilder beisteuern können...

Gruß an die "entspannten" YT!


----------



## raptora (4. Mai 2012)

Sehr feines Rad, gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

Ich find das Klassik/Youngtimer Thema ähnlich wie bei den Autos !

Bevor ich vor 12 Jahren geheiratet habe hatte ich einen Kadett C-Coupe 1000 Serie mit 2,7 Liter Mantzel Motor und schönen breiten ATS Felgen in der Garage stehen.

Natürlich hat sich da bei den Klassik Fans der Magen rumgedreht, aber mal ganz ehrlich; wer fährt denn schon mit 5 Zoll Felgen und 165er Reifen über die Nürburgring Nordschleife ???  

Aus dieser  Zeit heraus finde ich das Klassik und Moderne sich nicht unbedingt ausschließen müssen und der Fahrspaß erst recht nicht was viele wunderschöne Räder hier auch zeigen.

Weitermachen Jungs


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Mai 2012)

So das angekündigte Wasserfall-(Handy)-Bild von gestern:





war leider etwas duster im Wald - verwackelt

und die etwas fragwürdige Bremsanlage für einen Youngtimer





Dafür noch ein putziges Bildchen von heute morgen vom "in den Sonnenaufgang radeln"





kommt leider nicht ganz so gut wie in echt..das hat geleuchtet...

ebenso wie der Raps oder was das ist im Gegenlicht...


----------



## raptora (4. Mai 2012)

Das Foto mit dem gelben "Blümchen" 

Wie kommst du eigentlich mit dem Federweg zurecht ??

Standardmäßig 85mm eingestellt oder wie verhält sich die Geo 
bei dem Rahmen ??

Weiße Felgen sind eigentlich nicht mein Ding,
hier siehts gut aus 

Gruß, Walter


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Mai 2012)

Das ist eher das Modell "bequemer Cruiser", mit dem ich allerdings auch schon ein Rennen gefahren bin.
Federweg fast immer auf Max. (Müssten 120/125 sein dann) Es gab im Palomino-Aufbau-Thema aber auch schon welche, die 130 drin gefahren haben. Für richtig steiles Gelände muss man es aber absenken, sonst kippt man hinten runter. Vor allem, weil der Rahmen grenzwertig groß bei dieser Geometrie ist. Wendiger ist mein Palomino mit dem eine Größe kleineren Rahmen (das ist aber auch ca. 2 Kilo leichter und der Schwerpunkt ist viel weiter vorne und mehr Druck auffem Lenker mit ner 100er Gabel)

Hab sogar auch noch ein Foto mit gelben Blümchen davon gefunden:





Die weißen Felgen hab ich damals wegen dem Gewichts-/Preisverhältnis gekauft. Müsste ein 1500gr. LRS sein. Ich hatte die vorher schonmal regulär (im Sonderangebot für 320 für mein Adept organisiert) - hatten wir bestimmt schonmal hier das Foto:





...und als sie in ebay für gute 200 nochmal zu haben waren, musste ich gleich noch einen Satz kaufen. (Das Palomino von wieweitnoch? mit den ganzen weißen Teilen gefällt mir halt so gut )

Bergab mit der 120er Einstellung macht es aber richtig Laune. Normalerweise schone ich ja mein Material, aber gestern hab ichs mal auf dem Heimweg wurzelpfadig bergab richtig "krachen" lassen. Das bügelt vorne schon ganz gut was weg - ich war erstaunt, weil ich dachte die FOX am schwarzen ist Welten besser, aber auch die RS hat sich gut geschlagen. Da ist der Hinterbau mit dem alten Knochen sogar etwas überfordert bei kurzen schnellen Stößen. Lange Wellen oder Löcher kann der Hinterbau aber auch sehr gut wegbügeln.


----------



## raptora (4. Mai 2012)

Irgendwo ein altes Kleinlager geplündert ??


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Mai 2012)

raptora schrieb:


> Irgendwo ein altes Kleinlager geplündert ??



 Leider hab ich noch keins gefunden 

....ich bin doch das Kleinlager


----------



## raptora (4. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte da eigentlich auch an deinen Keller gedacht 

Falls du mal das ein- oder andere entsorgen möchtest,
für Forumskollegen entsorge ich 1-2 Kleinräder auch mal umsonst 

Und jetzt wieder rann an die Arbeit, Zack Zack  

Gruß, Walter


----------



## huhue (4. Mai 2012)

Ich fände die weissen LR ja cooler wenn die ohne die Graphics wären. So isses so unruhig...

Greetz Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Mai 2012)

seh ich auch so, aber selbst wenns Aufkleber wären (muss ich mal schauen), würde es im "Gepopel" ausarten. 

Sieht aber ganz lustig aus, wenn sichs dreht


----------



## huhue (4. Mai 2012)

Darfste halt nich stehenbleiben...


----------



## raptora (4. Mai 2012)

Weiße Graphics wären ne Alternative 

-und wech-


----------



## goegolo (4. Mai 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und die etwas fragwürdige Bremsanlage für einen Youngtimer
> 
> ...



BJ 2003, passt doch


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Mai 2012)

Vom Baujahr passt sie klar an das Bike...Das Palomino ist ja auch als Youngtimer etabliert, weils etwas "anders" ist, aber die wenigsten fahren hier am Youngtimer eine 203er Scheibe 

normal gehts ja auch nur bis ca. 2000 (wurde irgendwann mal irgendwo diskutiert...) aber es ist ja das Toleranzforum hier


----------



## raptora (6. Mai 2012)

Gehört zwar nicht unbedingt zu den Youngtimern,
ist mir aber durch Zufall heute über den Weg gelaufen. 







Habe bei dem jungen Mann in Essen mein Giant Cadex in TOP-Zustand abgeholt und er wollte mir dann gegen einen kleinen Obulus 
noch dieses Schätzchen mit auf die Heimreise geben 

Hab dann direkt die Handycam gezückt und das Rädchen auf den Speicher gezaubert. 
Habe ihm versprochen mal das Interesse an dem Rad hier im Forum zu testen und werde es morgen mal bei dem Klassikern anbieten.

Er wollte für das Rad ca. 900-1000  haben, keine Ahnung ob der Preis deutlich überzogen ist, 
mit GT kenn ich mich nicht besonders aus. Aber dafür hab ich ja meine Jungs im Forum


----------



## Fujisan (6. Mai 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> seh ich auch so, aber selbst wenns Aufkleber wären (muss ich mal schauen), würde es im "Gepopel" ausarten.
> 
> Sieht aber ganz lustig aus, wenn sichs dreht



Falls die Aufkleber nicht unter Lack sind, nimm einfach einen Heißluftfön zu Hilfe, dann lassen sie sich am einfachsten entfernen (die mögen nämlich keine große Wärme).


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Mai 2012)

Ich hab natürlich gleich mal drübergefühlt. Das fühlt sich an, als wäre gar kein Grat am "Aufkleber". Hab aber dann nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht. Kann natürlich auch sein, dass nicht jeder Buchstabe einzeln geklebt ist und es großflächige Kleber sind und deshalb nichts zu fühlen war?

Muss es mir nochmal länger als 1 Sekunde anschauen


----------



## ArSt (6. Mai 2012)

Hab gerade mal an meinen 2007er AC-Felgen nachgesehen, wie die Beschriftung gemacht ist. Sieht mir nach Siebdruck aus, sind keine Aufkleber!






Da hilft nur Abschleifen, oder mit Verdünnung abwaschen, oder mit Edding übermalen. Ist alles nicht so einfach, lass ich lieber.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Mai 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> ..., lass ich lieber.



...ich wohl auch eher, bevor es im Unglück endet


----------



## raptora (7. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt ein ganz wilder Aufbau !

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa, steinigt mich aber mir gefällts 

Schöne Felgen mit nagelneuen Skinwalls stehen auch noch hier rum
für die ein- bis andere Matschrunde.

Und die Teile für nen wirklich klassischen Aufbau sammel ich dann auch langsam zusammen (kann dann in 5 Jahren loslegen)

Carbonsattelstütze liegt noch im Schrank und der Lenker ist nur ein Platzhalter da 2 verschieden Blautöne nicht gut zusammenpassen.











Und das kleine ist mir vor ein paar Tagen zugelaufen


----------



## divergent! (7. Mai 2012)

das alpinestar find ich super. die aktuelle zusammenstellung gefällt. zum cadex muss man nix dagen. schnelles wendiges teil. fetzt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Mai 2012)

Das Giant ist was für den "Biken-mit-Ständer"-Fred Lässiges Teil, was ist das für eine Lenker/Vorbau-Kombi? Ich würde sie - Bequemlichkeit hin oder her - weiter in der Gabel versenken, dann fetzt es richtig.

Und dass das Alpinestars mir gefällt, ist eh klar...das wird was Lustiges


----------



## divergent! (7. Mai 2012)

sieht aus wie ne magma lve mit tacho....


----------



## ArSt (7. Mai 2012)

Obwohl ich diese Bikes eher den Klassikern zuschreiben würde, sind sie hier besser aufgehoben: Hier steinigt Dich keiner, ganz im Gegenteil! Sehen ja wirklich gut aus!
Die neuen Cantis an dem Alpinestar machen einen heißen Eindruck, die langen Hebel sehen nach Bremswirkung aus!

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Mai 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ne magma lve mit tacho....



Kam mir irgendwie auch so bekannt vor, nur die Ausbuchtung für den Tacho kann man nicht erkennen....MAGMA

...ich kann mich eh kaum beruhigen nach Deinem Mail, was ich gerade gelesen habe...



ArSt schrieb:


> Die neuen Cantis an dem Alpinestar machen einen heißen Eindruck...



Die sind mir auch gleich aufgefallen...sehen sehr filigran und edel aus...ebenso wie die Pedale (nachdem ich grade Fan fetter Tatzen geworden bin  )


----------



## KayOs (7. Mai 2012)

Immer wieder geil was hier so in der Galerie auftaucht 
Ich finde diese alte Muffe is auch nich schlecht, besonders für den traumhaften Preis einer Flasche Wein 


























komplette XT Ausstattung sogar die Bremsklötze, Mavic Felgen, Flite Titanium und rennt wie Sau...und das Beste alles top in Schuss nur sauber machen und fertig


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Mai 2012)

Ich kenne keinen Wein der Welt, der so gut schmecken könnte, dass Dein Verkäufer ein gutes Geschäft gemacht hat

Das ist mal ein Deal gewesen. Warum kenn ich nicht so Leute, die für ne Pulle Wein so ne Karre abzugeben haben Super Gefährt, super Teilchen dran. Ich würds so lassen wies ist, mit den Reifen gehts bestimmt gut vorwärts. Wenn Du noch paar Sachen änderst, dann musst Du auch gleich ins Classic-Forum gehen

Ich kenn mich mit so alten Treks jetzt nicht aus, aber muss der Umwerfer-Schaltzug so? Das sieht komisch aus mit der Schlinge


----------



## KayOs (7. Mai 2012)

Ja ich glaube der wurde damals vom Aufbauenden so verlegt, kann aber noch zwischen den Sitzstreben langlaufen. Dann werden noch die Griffe geändert und alles fein gewienert und dann is das Dinge fertig für Stadt und Umland


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Mai 2012)

Ich denke mal zumindest ein Zug sollte auf der anderen Seite des Sitzrohres verlegt werden...und wenns der hintere Bremszug ist. (Schaltwerk scheidet ja aus) Aber irgendwie sieht das komisch aus...aber vielleicht solls ja auch so sein - keine Ahnung...


----------



## BigJohn (7. Mai 2012)

Alles sehr schöne Räder. Das Alpinestars (haben die wirklich mal Rahmen gebaut???) gefällt mir besonders, ist sogar meine Größe.   Den Returner hätte ich auch gerne am Stadtrad gehabt, aber leider gibts den nur in 26".


----------



## raptora (7. Mai 2012)

KayOs schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube der wurde damals vom Aufbauenden so verlegt, kann aber noch zwischen den Sitzstreben langlaufen. Dann werden noch die Griffe geändert und alles fein gewienert und dann is das Dinge fertig für Stadt und Umland



Sehr feines Rädchen, ja so ein Trek ist ne feine Sache,
die dreckeligen XT-Daumis würde ich dir gegen schöne
neue Alivio-Schalter tauschen


----------



## raptora (7. Mai 2012)

> Alles sehr schöne Räder. Das Alpinestars (haben die wirklich mal Rahmen gebaut???) gefällt mir besonders, ist sogar meine Größe.



Ja, ja alles echt 

Den Rahmen gabs als Cro-Mega und Al-Mega,
also einmal in Real-Steel und einmal als recycelte Coladose (sprich Alu) 

Die Stahlrahmen kann man ohne Bedenken kaufen,
die Alurahmen werden mittlerweile rar da sie sich selber
auflösen (Risse und Brüche)

viele Grüße, Walter


----------



## KayOs (8. Mai 2012)

raptora schrieb:


> Sehr feines Rädchen, ja so ein Trek ist ne feine Sache,
> die dreckeligen XT-Daumis würde ich dir gegen schöne
> neue Alivio-Schalter tauschen


Hehe netter Versuch  aber die Daumies bleiben! Hab noch mal geschaut, der Rahmen is real steel..geilo ganz nach dem Motto: "Hast du die Wahl, dann nimm Stahl."


----------



## raptora (8. Mai 2012)

KayOs schrieb:


> Hehe netter Versuch  aber die Daumies bleiben! Hab noch mal geschaut, der Rahmen is real steel..geilo ganz nach dem Motto: "Hast du die Wahl, dann nimm Stahl."



Ich wohn hier fast mit Blickkontakt zum Mannesmannwerk,
da fahr ich doch keine Alubüchse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sporty (8. Mai 2012)

Moin,

die Farbe kommt auf dem Foto nicht richtig rüber, eigentlich ist es eher Signal/Verkehrs/Notarzt Rot...oder "Team Marlboro"  

Eine weiße Gabel ist noch eingeplant. (Hat wer was passendes mit Cantisockel ?)


----------



## gorodish (9. Mai 2012)

Superstorck!


----------



## ArSt (9. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön! Storck sieht man bei uns ja eigentlich garnicht, außer an meiner Kurbel.
Ist es nicht leichter die Gabel, im Rahmen einer Inspektion, um zu lackieren?

Es grüßt Armin (in Vertretung von Klein-Holgi)!


----------



## 6ix-pack (9. Mai 2012)

sporty schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Farbe kommt auf dem Foto nicht richtig rüber, eigentlich ist es eher Signal/Verkehrs/Notarzt Rot...oder "Team Marlboro"
> 
> Eine weiße Gabel ist noch eingeplant. (Hat wer was passendes mit Cantisockel ?)



Schön mal wieder ein Adrenalin hier zu sehen! aumen:

Tolles Bike!

Hatte damals mal eines der ersten - noch mit wuchtiger Alu-Wippe und einem German:A-Dämpfer mit riesen Elastomer.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte ja jetzt eher gesagt das ist TEAM STORCH - weiß mit orangenem Schnabel

Weiße Gabeln gibts doch massenweise. Das sollte kein so großes Problem sein. Aber schönes Teil. Ich hatte ja auch mal eins. Leider kann ich nicht sagen wie es sich fährt...gind dann ungefahren weiter zum nächsten...

Das ist bestimmt wirklich so ne Art Tagesleuchtfarbe wie beim Notarztwagen. Die Idee hatte Storck bestimmt als erster


----------



## ArSt (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo Holgi!
Eigentlich wollte ich Dir einen Kommentar zu einem Storch-Bike ersparen (habe Dich vertreten, weil ich da weniger Berührungsängste habe), aber Du hast es ja doch gewagt! Und Dann noch ein großes Lob auf Storch (... als erster)! Erstaunlich! (Sarkasmus aus)
Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## raptora (9. Mai 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Hallo Holgi!
> Eigentlich wollte ich Dir einen Kommentar zu einem Storch-Bike ersparen (habe Dich vertreten, weil ich da weniger Berührungsängste habe), aber Du hast es ja doch gewagt! Und Dann noch ein großes Lob auf Storch (... als erster)! Erstaunlich! (Sarkasmus aus)
> Es grüßt Dich Armin!



Dürfte ich auch von eurem Insiderwissen profitieren ??

Fallen die Storchs beim fahren auseinander


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Mai 2012)

Gruß zurück

Spaß beiseite: So wie es da steht sieht es wirklich super aus. Ne richtig schöne Rennrakete Da kann man über Herrn Storck denken was man will, das Bike gefällt mir. (Ohne Sarkasmus, ohne Ironie, ganz ehrlich!)

Die weiße Gabel (war eher Elfenbein) aus meinen Storck ist allerdings vor kurzem in ebay rausgegangen. War ne nagelneue Judy XC mit Long Travel Kit und hat 75 Euro gebracht. Nur so als Info, was man eventuell zahlen müsste, für etwas Zeitrichtiges...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Mai 2012)

raptora schrieb:


> Dürfte ich auch von eurem Insiderwissen profitieren ??
> 
> Fallen die Storchs beim fahren auseinander



 Nein, ganz und gar nicht. Wie sollten sie auch - beinhalten sie doch die Summe aller jemals gemachten Bikeinnovationen. 

Als kleine Abendlektüre empfehle ich wie immer

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=241150

insbesondere meinen Lieblingsbeitrag im ganzen Forum mit Nummer 15

sowie:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=436986

genug davon! Ein schönes BIKE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raptora (9. Mai 2012)

Soooooooooooo, bin wieder ein kleines Stückchen weiter 
und weil das hier ne Bildergallerie ist darf ich das 

















Und weil ihr gerade mal da seid bitte ich um Hilfe Betreff Schaltwerk und Kurbel bei diesem noch unbehandelten Schätzchen:

















viele Grüße, Walter


----------



## ArSt (9. Mai 2012)

Schaltwerk Sachs Plasma: Damals das Topschaltwerk von Sachs, kurz danach gings zu SRAM. Funktioniert nur mit dem zugehörigen Drehgriff!
Kurbel: Eher eine preiswerte, Hersteller kenne ich aber nicht.
Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## ArSt (9. Mai 2012)

Ach ja ehe ich es vergesse: An Deinem Alpinestars hast Du vorne Umwerfer und Kurbel mit Kettenblättern aus der 7fach Ära, hinten sieht es nach neuerem 10fach Gedöhns aus - kann sein das das nicht funzt! Die Kettenblätter für 7- und 8fach sind zu dick, da bleibt eine neuere Kette hängen! Der alte, schöne Umwerfer funktioniert aber mit 10fach!


----------



## Mr.Cannondale (9. Mai 2012)

kurbel ist coda, cannondale produkt! top steifigkeit und für damals recht leicht mit octalink lager von shimano


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Mai 2012)

Plasma schaltwerke sind Shimano kompatibel


----------



## sporty (9. Mai 2012)

Freut mich das der/das Storch gefällt.

Fährt sich auch erstaunlich gut, ich hoffe nur das die Carbonwippe hält, bin auch nicht mehr der leichteste Fahrer.
Ich sehe das wie Oli, was wäre aus Klein,Yeti usw. geworden wenn es nicht Markus Storck gegeben hätte 

Zur Gabel, die Judy ist eigentlich ganz o.k., aber für mich etwas unterdämpft.
Würde da lieber was modernes dran bauen, was dann auch besser zu den dicken Rahmenrohren passt. Eine Reba oder Manitou Pro mit 32mm Standrohren. ( Und da wird es schon wieder schwer was zu finden wenn man nicht gerade 300/400 Euro für was neues ausgeben möchte. In Weiß. Mit Cantisockel.)

Und hier noch ein Bild von heute wo die Farbe   etwas "ehrlicher" ist :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raptora (10. Mai 2012)

> Und hier noch ein Bild von heute wo die Farbe etwas "ehrlicher" ist :



Wirklich ein schönes Rad was nicht an jeder Ecke steht 
Die Farbe gefällt mir besonders gut !

Jetzt nur noch Blaulicht auf den Helm dann geht die Post ab


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Mai 2012)

sporty schrieb:


> Würde da lieber was modernes dran bauen, was dann auch besser zu den dicken Rahmenrohren passt. Eine Reba oder Manitou Pro mit 32mm Standrohren. ( Und da wird es schon wieder schwer was zu finden wenn man nicht gerade 300/400 Euro für was neues ausgeben möchte. In Weiß. Mit Cantisockel.)



Das größte Problem dürften die Cantisockel sein. Was von der Funktionalität super ist und was es teilweise noch mit Cantisockeln in ebay gibt, wäre z.B. eine Fox F100 RLT. Die finde ich im Vergleich zu allem, was ich mit Cantisockeln an den Youngtimern habe, mit Abstand am sensibelsten und besten einzustellen.


----------



## Guru (10. Mai 2012)

sporty schrieb:


> Freut mich das der/das Storch gefällt.
> 
> Fährt sich auch erstaunlich gut, ich hoffe nur das die Carbonwippe hält, bin auch nicht mehr der leichteste Fahrer.
> Ich sehe das wie Oli, was wäre aus Klein,Yeti usw. geworden wenn es nicht Markus Storck gegeben hätte
> ...



Ich finde übrigens nicht, dass du unbedingt eine weiße Gabel dafür brauchst. Wippe und Sattelregion ist auch schwarz, das harmoniert eigentlich ganz gut!


----------



## Radsatz (11. Mai 2012)

Moin Stollengmeinschaft
Bin vom RR Forum rübergesprungen,nach Schwinn,Breeze und Rock Hopper
bin ich nun bei Specialiced Stump Jumper angekommen wollte mich mal vorstellen mit der 
Neuerwerbung Ausstattung SH XT Bauj 1990,die Campa Felgen habe ich nachgerüstet


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Mai 2012)

Die Namen die Du da auflistest und auch der Stumpjumper (mit seinem frühen Baujahr) lesen sich so, als ob Du im Bereich Classic sehr gut aufgehoben wärst. (Ohne Dich vertreiben zu wollen...)
Bei den Stollenreitern gab es hier im Forum schon lange einen Classic Bereich mit KULT-MTBs der 90ger und frühen 90ger. Irgendwann wurden dann die Youngtimer abgespalten, wo sich Räder ab ca. 1995/96/97 bis Anfang der 2000er wiederfinden.
Viel Spaß hier bei den "Knubbelreifen"!

Passt Dir diese Rahmengröße des Stumpjumper überhaupt? Der Sattel sieht bisschen weit versenkt aus...


----------



## BigJohn (11. Mai 2012)

Die Rennradteile machen sich erstaunlich gut im MTB


----------



## Matschgo (12. Mai 2012)

hier mal mein Wald- und Wiesenwegeflitzer seit 1998... ein Scott Comp Racing ... damals von den ersten Gehältern als Lehrling gekauft... und heute noch stolz drauf  Obwohl mir der Rahmen etwas zu groß ist, fährt es sich spitze 









vom Originalzustand weit entfernt, dafür aber für mich persönlich optimal aufgebaut zum fahren wie ich finde  Wenns mal rein auf Asfalt und Wiesenwege geht, nehm ich es immer wieder mal vom Haken in der Garage  
Original sind noch der Rahmen, Teile des Antriebsstrangs, die Pedale und der Vorbau.
Den Antrieb wollte ich schon lange mal auf ne neue XT Gruppe umrüsten aber wie das eben so ist... wenn ein neueres Bike rumsteht will man sein Geld nicht wirklich fürs alte ausgeben  Aber mal sehn... vl. pack ich ins AMR mal eine XTR Gruppe rein und dann bekommt das Scott auch wiedermal ein Leckerli 
Wie auf den Bildern im Hintergrund zu sehen ist, gabs doch erst kürzlich ein neues Spielzeug fürs Scott... ne neue HS33 Magura Felgenbremse... die alte 33er (damals '98 direkt zum Rad dazugekauft) segnete leider das Zeitliche in Form von mittlerweile 3 gebrochenen Haltern... da war es dann doch mal Zeit für eine neue... jetz is auch endlich dieses sch**ss neon-gelb vom Rad weg


----------



## BigJohn (13. Mai 2012)

Interessante Strategie, das Rad ist zu groß also lassen wir lieber 150er (?) Vorbau drin?


----------



## Matschgo (13. Mai 2012)

... mir is lediglich das Oberrohr etwas zu hoch... von der Länge her mit dem, ja 150er, Vorbau passt es mir... ich hab nen etwas seltsamen Körperbau... kurze Beine, langer Oberkörper


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (13. Mai 2012)

Der Scott Rahmen ist sehr schön. Ich hätte jetzt auf ein 97er Modell getippt, da es genau das gleiche Rahmendesign hat wie mein 97er endorphin.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 240399 (13. Mai 2012)

@ matschgo:
So in etwa?


----------



## Matschgo (13. Mai 2012)

@Chris: Das ist gut möglich, dass es ein 97er ist... ich hab das Rad im Juli 98 gekauft... vielleicht war es da ein Vorjahrsmodell... ich hab mir das noch nie so richtig angeguckt... wo und wie kann ich das denn feststellen? Würd mich selbst jetzt intressieren.

@Michel: Ja so in etwa


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (13. Mai 2012)

Hi,

bin relativ sicher, dass es von 97 ist. 98 hatte schon dieses "Flaggen-Design". Das 97er ist aber schöner


----------



## Matschgo (13. Mai 2012)

Ok danke für den Hinweis... ich vertrau dir da mal und habs in meinem Profil korrigiert


----------



## divergent! (14. Mai 2012)

deshalb fahren cc fahrer und triathleten gerne so aufrecht.....


----------



## John F (16. Mai 2012)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Profis haben Ihre Sauerstoffaufnahme im Gegensatz zu Hobbyfahrern durch langes Ausdauertraining derart trainiert, dass diese auch in windschnittiger Position sehr hoch bzw. fast am Maximum liegt. Da fängt es an auch auf den Luftwiederstand zu achten - bei MTB ist das weniger wichtig, da es durch das Terrain und die Beschaffenheit weniger eben darauf ankommt - Hobbyfahrer können hingegen jeden Vorteil bezüglich der Sauerstoffaufnahme brauchen - Stichwort = Übersäuerung
> 
> usw usw usw.... nix für ungut, aber so ne Pauschalaussage ist doch nur bedingt richtig - weiterhin fahren heutzutage die CC Fahrer nicht mehr so gestreckt wie Anfang der 90er , da Kontrolle über das Rad und eine körper- und kraftschonende Sitzposition wichtiger geworden sind - damals kam das mit dem Rennen fahren und das "Wie" ja noch eher vom RR - heute nicht mehr zu vergleichen---
> 
> ...



Auch wenn Du WC gefahren bist: Es gibt auch heute noch welche, die doch mit ziemlicher Sattelüberhöhung fahren. Und wenn man die Oberrohrlängen von damals plus der Vorbaulänge mit den heutigen Maßen vergleicht, relativiert sich das wieder etwas.


----------



## Matschgo (16. Mai 2012)

ausserdem is die Diskussion sowieso für die Katz weil ich keine Rennen fahr und prima atme


----------



## GT_Veredler (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hab auch noch einen alten Drahtesel in der Garage stehen.

Hier ist er!


----------



## Marc B (19. Mai 2012)

GEstern gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettpresse (19. Mai 2012)

GT_Veredler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab auch noch einen alten Drahtesel in der Garage stehen.
> 
> Hier ist er!




sehr schöner Umbau, gefällt mir


----------



## Fettpresse (19. Mai 2012)

w


----------



## Fettpresse (19. Mai 2012)

1998 F 500 so ebend neu aufgebaut. Habe bewusst Wert auf Schlichtheit gelegt. 

Geht sehr gut


----------



## nafetsgurk (19. Mai 2012)

...und nebenbei noch kochen + hanteltraining - *alle achtung*...


----------



## Fettpresse (19. Mai 2012)

Der Kochtopf ist nur Alibi


----------



## GT_Veredler (19. Mai 2012)

Fettpresse" data-source="post: 9519150"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Fettpresse schrieb:


> 1998 F 500 so ebend neu aufgebaut. Habe bewusst Wert auf Schlichtheit gelegt.
> 
> Geht sehr gut


 
Hi!

Deins gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr gut. Alte MTB´s haben halt was und ehrlich gesagt, irgendwie schalten sie sogar besser. Bei meinem SM2000 ist die 930/35er XT verbaut und die schaltet exakter als manch eine aktuelle Gruppe. 
Hier noch ein paar Bildchen vom heutigen Tage!

Gruß, Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Mai 2012)

Ich habs ja nebenan bei den dicken Speichen schon gewürdigt: Top! Syncros, SPIN, sogar der Rahmen gefällt mir mit den fetten Rohren (woher das nur kommt?). Das einzige, was ich optisch etwas merkwürdig finde, ist die Klammer am Sitzrohr/Sattelstüze. Hat schon seinen Sinn, aber es gefällt mir einfach nicht...


----------



## GT_Veredler (19. Mai 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich habs ja nebenan bei den dicken Speichen schon gewürdigt: Top! Syncros, SPIN, sogar der Rahmen gefällt mir mit den fetten Rohren (woher das nur kommt?). Das einzige, was ich optisch etwas merkwürdig finde, ist die Klammer am Sitzrohr/Sattelstüze. Hat schon seinen Sinn, aber es gefällt mir einfach nicht...


 
hallo,

danke für die blumen!

das teil ist ein hite-rite und war 1990 so am sm2000 verbaut. ich selbst finde ihn weder schön, noch hässlich, darum lasse ich ihn dran, da das teil halt zeitgenössisch dazu gehört.

gruß, marco


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Mai 2012)

Nutzt Du es auch (Sattel hoch/Sattel runter)? Aber wenns Dich nicht stört, isses sowieso egal...der Rest ist klasse!


----------



## raptora (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
endlich fertig, das Rad macht einen Riesenspaß und nach einer kleinen Testfahrt bin ich vollstens zufrieden 

Finale Version: 





Jetzt auf zu neuen Projekten und wie immer:
Erlaubt ist was rumliegt und Spaß macht 






viele Grüße, Walter


----------



## GT_Veredler (20. Mai 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Nutzt Du es auch (Sattel hoch/Sattel runter)? Aber wenns Dich nicht stört, isses sowieso egal...der Rest ist klasse!


 
Nö, nutze ich nicht...Sattel ist auf meine Größe eingestellt. Den Hite-Rite lasse ich nur montiert, weil er zum Bike gehört.
Ist doch schön, wenn man auch unnütze Dinge am Bike belässt, so streicht man sie nicht aus dem "Bike-Geschichtsbuch", sondern behält sie in Erinnerung.

Mit dem Bike zu fahren, ist wie ein Ausflug in meine Jugend, als ich mit 15 Jahren das MTB bauen und fahren begann.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Mai 2012)

Das Alpinestars ist cool geworden. Wie klappt das mit der Schalterei und der Kombination von Schaltkomponenten über die Jahrzehnte?

Das Motto fürs Trek kommt mir bekannt vor...erstmal ran, was noch rumfliegt ...das kann nur gut werden

@GT_Veredler: So sei es


----------



## raptora (20. Mai 2012)

> Wie klappt das mit der Schalterei und der Kombination von Schaltkomponenten über die Jahrzehnte?



Alles absolut prima und reibungslos (hätt ich nicht gedacht),
nur die Eierei der Biopace Kettenblätter vorne verlangen sehr genaues Einstellen des vorderen Umwerfers. 
(Mit ner modernen Kurbel wärs ein Klacks gewesen). 
Aber wer will schon einfach 



> Das Motto fürs Trek kommt mir bekannt vor...erstmal ran, was noch rumfliegt ...das kann nur gut werden



Wenigstens einer der mich versteht  

Gruß, walter


----------



## Fettpresse (23. Mai 2012)

Heute mal eine Runde gedreht. 1998 M 500, neu aufgebaut 2012


----------



## Compolli (23. Mai 2012)

@Fettpresse: Schönes M500, ich mag ja die C´dales eh.

Das CroMega ist aber auch 

Wenn mein Zeitplan nicht weiter durcheinander kommt, werde ich mich über Pfingsten diesem guten Stück weiter widmen


----------



## towatai (23. Mai 2012)

auch wenn die dinger irgendwie kult sind, kann ich mich mit dem design einfach nicht anfreunden. kurz und knapp, ********
 das alpinestars hingegen sieht mal RICHTIG geil aus! da würd ich auch nicht nein sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (25. Mai 2012)

raptora schrieb:


> Jetzt auf zu neuen Projekten und wie immer:
> Erlaubt ist was rumliegt und Spaß macht


 
Hallo Walter!

Mache ich auch so:






Was hast Du mit der Bremsanlage Deines Trek's vor?
Vorne mechanische Scheibenbremse (z.B. Avid BB7-Mountain) und hinten V-Bake? Oder hinten Cantibremse und vorne mechanische Rennradscheibenbremse (z.B. Avid BB7-Road)?
Bin gespannt!

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. Mai 2012)

Haben wir hier eigentlich einen "Radständer"-Fred?

Dann muss ich meine Fotos, die ich nur für Euch mitgebracht habe von heute halt mal in die Galerie stellen: Ein McKenzie 

Obwohl das geschulte Auge erkennen wird, was ich meine, ich konnte nur nicht näher rangehen, der Cannondale Club hat heute einen Ausflug gemacht und saß recht nah ..

Spinergy, Moto, alles dran, was es lecker macht:





und die Karre, die auf dem ersten Bild noch im Dunkel steht nochmal in groß: Der Beweis, dass man mit so nem Ding nur mit Antrieb richtig fahren kann...ich glaub das gehört schon mehr zum Kuriositätenkabinett:


----------



## Fettpresse (26. Mai 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Haben wir hier eigentlich einen "Radständer"-Fred?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Junge was ist das den, gibts da nicht irgend eine Rechtliche Handhabe gegen diesen unglaublichen Unfug


----------



## divergent! (26. Mai 2012)

sowas kenn ich mit nem klein beim kleintreffen....


----------



## Matschgo (27. Mai 2012)

hier nochmal mein Hardtailheizer 













jetzt im endgültigen Gewand für heuer mit neuem XT Antriebsstrang... einzig der Umrüstkit auf Remote Lockout für die Gabel fehlt noch (kommt wohl am Dienstag mit der Post), deswegen auch das lose Kabel des Lockout Hebels momentan noch.
Hab jetzt auch mal nen kürzeren Vorbau (90er) probiert (danke für den Tip auf der Vorseite  ) und finds gut... ziemlich direktes Handling jetzt aber wird wohl draufbleiben  Problem ist nur, dass jetzt auf meinem AMR weder Antriebsstrang, Lenker noch Vorbau drauf sind momentan  Aber kommt eh bald Urlaubsgeld ins Haus und endlich ne gute Ausrede um neues Zeux zu ordern  
Bis auf Sattelstützenklemme und Rahmen ist jetzt wirklich nix mehr original


----------



## Fettpresse (27. Mai 2012)

sehr schön, Hardtails sind gut für den Knochenbau, musst die Gabel auch noch auf Starr/Stahl umrüsten


----------



## John F (27. Mai 2012)

Jep, dann kommt das Tretlager auch wieder unter Hinterachsniveau.


----------



## BigJohn (28. Mai 2012)

Sodala, hier setz ich den Hobel auch noch rein:





Damit dürfte ich alle Galerien durch haben


----------



## IchundmeinBike (1. Juni 2012)

Mein 1991er MARIN Bear Valley.

Die Farben kommen auf den Bildern leider nicht ganz real rüber:
NEON Rot-Gelb-Grün.

*Im Originalzustand!*




*Nach Komplettlüberholung und Umbau/Anpassung:*




Gruß, IchundmeinBike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (2. Juni 2012)

Der neue Sattel sieht besser aus als der alte. Das war´s dann aber auch schon.


----------



## Norman. (2. Juni 2012)

Das hier ruht seit einigen Jahren bei uns 
Soweit ich weiß, eines der ersten Carbon- Fullys


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juni 2012)

Dann bau es mal wieder mit schönen Teilen wieder auf.


----------



## Fettpresse (2. Juni 2012)

Interessant


----------



## Norman. (2. Juni 2012)

Ne ich lass es so. Ist alles original und funktioniert noch tadellos.. (Nur die Gabel könnte mal einen Ölwechsel vertragen )


----------



## Lock3 (2. Juni 2012)

sagt mal Leute, Shimano Altus ist seit eh und je ne Billiggruppe oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norman. (2. Juni 2012)

Wie kommstn da drauf? Falls das auf das Trek bezogen ist: Komplette XT- Gruppe 
Edit: Die Kurbel ist LX^^


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juni 2012)

Definitiv. (War auf Altus bezogen.)


----------



## Norman. (2. Juni 2012)

14 für das Schaltwerk


----------



## t.s.92 (5. Juni 2012)

Hier mal mein fast fertiges Storck Rebel Team in einer eher seltenen Farbe.
Kleinteile, wie Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme, Griffe muss ich noch ändern.
Beim Vorbau bin ich auch noch am überlegen, was haltet ihr von einem schwarzen Syncros?











(Ja, ich weiß die Kabelbinder sind auf Dauer keine Lösung, wer kennt gute Leitungsclips oder weiß, wie ich die widerspenstige Magura Leitung befestigen kann?)


----------



## san_andreas (5. Juni 2012)

Es gibt doch diese Aufklebedinger...

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...tungshalterung-mit-C-Clip-aus-Aluminium-.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p8047_Bremsleitungsbefestigung-aus-Kunststoff-.html


----------



## Norman. (5. Juni 2012)

Richtig schön


----------



## Guru (5. Juni 2012)

Das Storck gefällt wirklich! Die Kurbel könnte sogar etwas wuchtiger sein, ein schwarzer Vorbau ist auch eine gute Idee. Warum kein Controltech, damit er die Stütze wieder aufnimmt? Und dann noch die Magurakleber (die halten sehr gut bei mir) und fertig


----------



## eddy 1 (5. Juni 2012)

Vorbau würde ich auch controltech oder tune sagen


----------



## TiJoe (5. Juni 2012)

Guru schrieb:


> Das Storck gefällt wirklich! Die Kurbel könnte sogar etwas wuchtiger sein, ein schwarzer Vorbau ist auch eine gute Idee. Warum kein Controltech, damit er die Stütze wieder aufnimmt?



Sehe ich genau so!

Wenn möglich die Kurbel sogar auch noch in schwarz, z. B. Race Face!

Gruß Joe


----------



## shanesimons (5. Juni 2012)

Das Storck ist wirklich schick, aber warum hast du bei dem Youngtimer teilweise so klassische Teile verbaut? Gerade die Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 149952 (6. Juni 2012)

Was wäre mit silberner Sattelstütze und evtl. schwarzer Klemme?


----------



## ice (6. Juni 2012)

rmog schrieb:


> Was wäre mit silberner Sattelstütze und evtl. schwarzer Klemme?



Hi,
...das war auch mein spontaner Gedanke 
 und auch die günstigste Variante...auser es liegen die passeneden Teile, in schwarz, im Keller


----------



## t.s.92 (6. Juni 2012)

shanesimons schrieb:


> Das Storck ist wirklich schick, aber warum hast du bei dem Youngtimer teilweise so klassische Teile verbaut? Gerade die Gabel.



Hatte vorher schon einige Klassiker, z.b. ein Alpinestars Almega Dx mit einer MAG 21, die Gabel hat mir einfach gefallen, und eine passende Judy oder Sid habe ich bisher noch nicht gefunden.
Als ich das Storck gekauft habe, war eine schwarze Starrgabel verbaut, die MAG habe ich dann kurz darauf bei Ebucht günstig erstanden... .

Bis das Storck fertig ist, kann es noch ein Weilchen dauern 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## rfr02 (17. Juni 2012)

Da es hier ja bis 2001 geht, passt mein Rotwild auch noch rein!

Rotwild RFR02
Viel RaceFace Teile
XTR Schaltung
XT Scheibenbremse
SID XL
Crossmax Laufräder


----------



## magas (20. Juni 2012)

sehr feines Storck 

die Kabelbinder gehen in der Tat überhaupt nicht, mach schnell was anderes dran und dann wollen wir neue Fotos sehen 

Klebepads wurden schon erwähnt, dann wäre da noch die Magura Seillösung, wo zwischen den Zuganschlägen ein Metallseil gespannt wird und dann die Maguraleitung mit einem Schrumpfschlauch an dem Seil befestigt wird und dann gäbs noch diese Dinger 

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p8048_Bremsleitungsbefestigung-aus-Aluminium-.html


----------



## Compolli (20. Juni 2012)

Feines Rotwild, gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Ampeldruecker (20. Juni 2012)

Das Rotwild finde ich auch sehr schön, allerdings finde ich, dass die roten Pedalen schon fast ein wenig zu viel sind


----------



## rfr02 (20. Juni 2012)

magas schrieb:


> sehr feines Storck
> 
> die Kabelbinder gehen in der Tat überhaupt nicht, mach schnell was anderes dran und dann wollen wir neue Fotos sehen
> 
> ...



Genau die Dinger aus dem Link hab ich bei mir am Rotwild.
Halten super und sehen auch noch gut aus!


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Juni 2012)

rfr02 schrieb:


> Genau die Dinger aus dem Link hab ich bei mir am Rotwild.



Ich auch:







2002er RCC07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (21. Juni 2012)

die älteren Rotwilds sind immer noch sehr feine Räder


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Juni 2012)

Das sind die Magura Halter...aber ich bin froh, dass sie wieder weg konnten 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6158397494/

jaja...Rotwilds - sehr feine Sache


----------



## salzbrezel (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn sie nicht kaputt gegangen sind...

Das obige Rad ist dem Vorbesitzer 2x gerissen, einmal ist das Ausfallende bei einem starken Antritt gerissen. Das hat wohl das komplette Rad rausgezogen.


----------



## Guru (22. Juni 2012)

Hab da auch wieder was neu... müssten 13,2kg sein mit den neuen Reifen und Pedalen.





Wobei morgen wohl eine Tuningwippe, Teleskopsattelstütze und ein neuer Dämpfer hinkommen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. Juni 2012)

Wie ist denn das Teil bzgl. Wippneigung? Ich hab letztens einen mit so einem Bike an mir vorbeifahren sehen als ich gemütlich auf ner Bank saß. Das sah mir sehr so aus, als wäre bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung ganz ordentliches Gewippe im Hinterbau...*boing..boing*

Kann natürlich auch an einem kaputten oder alten Dämpfer gelegen haben...


----------



## Guru (22. Juni 2012)

naja, ein brain-Dämpfer isses jetzt nicht. Aber wenn man den Sag und den rebound gut einstellt, isses mit heutigen Dämpfern vergleichbar vom Wippen her. Außer im Wiegetritt.

edit: Das System (abgestützter Viergelenker mit Horstlink) ist ja in dem Sinne immer noch modern, nur dass die Wippe inzwischen halt um das Sattelrohr rumgeht statt es zu ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. Juni 2012)

OK! dann lag das wohl wirklich an mangelnder Pflege und fehlender Dämpferfunktion. Der Kollege, der da seines Weges strampelte, hat es auch eher nicht als Sportgerät angesehen - war mit Jeans und Hemd drauf unterwegs und wollte wohl nur von A nach B und war froh, dass er dafür noch was im Keller stehen hatte...


----------



## ice (22. Juni 2012)

Hi,
...auch wenn´s ´ne Gallerie ist ...

Ich brauch mal ´nen Tip für einen neuen Dämpfer für mein Rocky.(kommt ja dann auch wieder hier rein)
 Dachte an einen Rockshox Monarch RT3 in weis (mid oder High Tune ???)
... oder den alten Fox überarbeiten (gibt es noch Ersatzteile? macht das noch Sinn?)....

  es handelt sich um diesen Kolegen... er ölt etwas(ok , ist ja auch noch Original und ungeöffnet)





 Was denkt ihr ??? 

Gruß und Danke schon mal


----------



## könni__ (27. Juni 2012)

Hier mein neues "altes"  Manitu FS single shock gebaut am 1. DEC.1995 
ich finde es sooo schön 





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Viel ändern werde ich wohl nicht mehr
viele Grüße Könni


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Juni 2012)

könni schrieb:


> ich finde es sooo schön



das kann ich aber sowas von verstehen Das Bild vom Hinterbau mit der ganzen Fräskunst....herrlich


----------



## PoliceCar (27. Juni 2012)

Oh, goiler Faden hier, gerade erst entdeckt. 
Hier mein Youngtimer:
Fishlips ~ von 2000.
LX/XT, Rond/Magura, Ritchey Nitanium Steel.
Unkaputtbar und wöchentlich ca 2x für je 40 Km auf Trails unterwegs ... 

Geb' ich nie und nimmer wieder her!


----------



## John F (4. Juli 2012)

Wie bekomm ich denn hier ein großes Bild rein???


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Juli 2012)

großes Bild ins Album hochladen, Bild im Album anklicken und rechts unten irgendwo auf die große Schaltfläche "Einbetten mit BB-Code  Html" oder so klicken und dann die gewünschte Größe unter BB-Code markieren, Strg. C und mit Strg-V  in den Beitrag einkopieren...hat bei den meisten so geklappt


----------



## ice (4. Juli 2012)

Hi ,

nach der letzten Tour...frisch gewaschen...und im aktuellen aufbau...





und vorher mit Gepäck  und Schmutz






gruß


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Juli 2012)

sehr sehr schick....aber ein neuer Dämpfer isses noch nicht oder?


----------



## Scapin (4. Juli 2012)

kann zwar nicht mit dem schicken Rocky mithalten - ist aber trotz der mittlerweile 14 Jahren kein bissel müde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Juli 2012)

Auf jeden Fall auch sehr sehr ge...äh gut! Ich mag ja die weißen Reifen sowieso sehr gerne, ich mag bunte Reifen generell ....aber irgendwie bin ich ratlos bei dem Bild. Ich finde irgendwie irritieren mich die die weißen Reifen in diesem besonderen Fall. Oder es ist was anderes? Hast Du auch ein Bild mit schwarzen Reifen? Das würd ich gerne mal sehen. Ich glaube das wäre ausnahmsweise stimmiger...vielleicht weil sonst nichts Weißes am Bike ist? Wie gesagt: coole Karre! aber irgendwas "stimmt nicht"...

Hab grad ein Bild in Deinem Album gesehen mit schwarzen Reifen, aber da ist noch ein silberner Vorbau montiert...der schwarze ist eindeutig besser und zu dem noch schwarze Reifen ? Aber Dir muss es gefallen...ich stell mir grad das Rocky mit weißer Gabel und weißem Hinterbau mit den weißen Reifen vor...da würde es irgendwie besser passen...aber ist alles nur meine Meinung


----------



## John F (4. Juli 2012)

Aufgebaut unter dem Motto "Rudis Resterampe"
Rahmen Centurion Backfire Team


----------



## thobimo (5. Juli 2012)

ich denke, bei dem Bike mit den weissen Reifen ist es der Hintergrund, der nicht passt. Das Rocky war seinerzeit auch mal eine Option für mich, habe mich dann aber doch für ein Klein entschieden und es bis heute nicht bereut


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Juli 2012)

thobimo schrieb:


> .....habe mich dann aber doch für ein Klein entschieden und es bis heute nicht bereut



Das kann ich irgendwie verstehen

...und gleich mal eins von der Sorte hier rein-geändert aufgebaut mit dem Flatbar und Vorbau in weiß. Kommt mir irgendwie mehr entgegen als dieses chopperartige All-Mountain-Feeling mit Riser, bringt aber auch den Schwerpunkt weiter nach vorne (dazu mehr im Youngtimer unterwegs):


----------



## ice (5. Juli 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> sehr sehr schick....aber ein neuer Dämpfer isses noch nicht oder?



Hi,
... nein, ist noch der Alte...bin noch unschlüssig  ist auch nicht so dramatisch mit dem Öl
 wechsel jetzt erst mal auf ein anderes Bike


----------



## ice (5. Juli 2012)

@ scapin 
 auch sehr schick

 (auch wenn ich denke mit schwarzen Reifen ist besser, ist aber wie immer geschmacksache)

gruß


----------



## Roverhonk (6. Juli 2012)

Wieder 2 Highlights die gestern auf unserem Dienstgelände geparkt wurden


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Juli 2012)

Einen hammer noch...





















Und meine HDR-Spielerei noch


----------



## Fettpresse (7. Juli 2012)

Sieht aus wie ne Warlose Sammlung Altmetall, die noch über war.

Irgend jemand hat den Haufen dann zusamengebarten, und *Klein* draufgeklebt.

Naja mir muss es ja nicht gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. Juli 2012)

Aber sowas sieht gut aus?


----------



## ice (8. Juli 2012)

Hi,

@ Holgi 
tolle Fotos
 ...schleppst du immer ´ne "Spiegelreflex" mit dir ´rum ?

ich habe das Wetter nach der "zu kurzen Tour" auch noch für ein paar Bildchen genutzt...

 Youngtimer ?  
jetzt Aktuell mit Federgabel 




...das passiert wenn man nicht aufpaßt   




   ...und weil noch Zeit war...




gruß


----------



## oldschooler (8. Juli 2012)

@holgi.... ich mag mantra, ich mag koi...aber wie immer is dein aufbau furchtbar... aber das letzte bild is selbst für mich als laien ein genuss... aber bitte geh wirklich mal zum augenarzt un lass dir mal ne sehhilfe wegen der vielen unterschiedlichen farbtöne verschreiben!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo! Freut mich von Dir einen Kommentar zu lesen, auch wenn er natürlich inhaltlich vorhersehbar war...normal heißt es doch "ich mag Koi, ich mal Katalogaufbau..." ...hast ja recht

Die ganz vielen Farbtöne sind mir bewusst. Das Ding steht ja schon ne Zeit bei mir rum und stammt aus der Phase, wo mein Suchbegriff in ebay lautete "orange". Damals hab ich alles genommen, was zu bekommen war. Wobei die Nokons schon dran waren...zu denen hab ich die KCNC Spanner kombiniert. Der Rest ist lackiert (Barends) oder was weiß ich (Vorbau) oder selbst bezogen (Sattel). Die Gabel gehört aber da dran! Und im Grunde genommen sind in KOI selbst mehr unterschiedliche Farbtöne drin als am ganzen Rest vom Bike... 

...und die Farbdiskussion und meine beschränkte Wahrnehmung hatte wir doch schon (purple, violett, lila, flieder, burgundy...usw...)...und jedesmal, wenn ich vom Augenarzt komme, komm ich noch ohne Brille raus

@ice: Ne die SLR schlepp ich nie mit rum (meistens vergess ich sogar die ALDI-Knipse und muss aufs Handy ausweichen), außer wenn ich mal nur 5 km fahre, um extra Bilder zu machen. Wollte mal mit dem HDR rumprobieren und hab daher sogar noch ein Stativ in den Rucksack gesteckt. Wenn die Leute, die mich gesehen haben, nicht übers Bike gelacht haben, dann wars, weil ein Bekloppter sich mit Stativ im Fotorucksack den Berg hochquält...(aber hat sich ja gelohnt, wenn oldschooler sogar ein Foto gefällt)

Das mit den Macken an selber Stelle am Rahmen ist mir letztens am Palomino passiert, nur scheint der Lack etwas widerstandfähiger zu sein. An nen Brunnen gelehnt, umgekippt...SCHRANZ...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. Juli 2012)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Aber sowas sieht gut aus?



Das Rad von Alex Pong sieht doch gut aus.

Ging nur leider nicht in Serie.


----------



## BigJohn (9. Juli 2012)

Warum nur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. Juli 2012)

Es war halt ein bißchen zu spacig.

Aber Alex Pong hat ja auch noch die schönen Caramba Doublebarrel Kurbeln designed.


----------



## Hellspawn (10. Juli 2012)

ich find das Klein prima. Nur die Kurbel sticht negativ raus, da muss was klassischeres ran. Dringend.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. Juli 2012)

Die Kurbel hat mein Vorbesitzer "verbrochen", das richtig große Verbrechen hab ich aber nun endgültig begangen und die Laufräder gewechselt:





nächste Woche kommen SPIN dran


----------



## Fettpresse (22. Juli 2012)

jetzt siehst stimmiger aus. Zumindestens würde ich nicht denken, dass Du so ebend vom Schrotthändler kommst, wenn du mir mit dem Teil entgegen kommst.


----------



## shanesimons (23. Juli 2012)

Sorry, das Ding sieht gruselig aus. Mit den normalen Laufrädern gefiel es mir besser. Der Rahmen ist der Hingucker, da sollte der Rest dezent ausfallen. 
Immer noch mehr Eyecatcher dran macht keinen "Rieseneyecatcher" sondern Augenkrebs.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Juli 2012)

Zur Besänftigung der Gemüter noch ein KOI in Katalogausstattung (außer dem Sattel). Die Gabel weicht auch vom Katalog ab, ist aber original. Da hat Klein wohl verbaut, was grad noch im Regal lag...





ist übrigens meistens auch meine Meinung, falls einer sein Rad schön aufbauen will: Ein Klein braucht diesen "Firlefanz" nicht. Der Rahmen muss leuchten und strahlen


----------



## ice (23. Juli 2012)

Hi,

...ist zwar kein Koi, aber dafür eingesaut





gruß


----------



## jkarwath (27. Juli 2012)

Stinky 2002:


----------



## Norman. (28. Juli 2012)

Was jetzt? 2003 oder 2002?


----------



## jkarwath (28. Juli 2012)

Verkauft wurde der Rahmen als 2002er - aber den Decals und der Lackierung nach ist es lt. Katalog eigentlich ein 2003er...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. August 2012)

Schonmal jemand quer über ein Stoppelfeld gefahren?? Geniale Geräusche...krsscht krssscht...


----------



## divergent! (4. August 2012)

ja das schon aber so wirklich spaß macht mir das nicht


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. August 2012)

hab ich ja auch gar nicht behauptet, aber anders kam ich ja nicht zu dem Punkt, wo ich das Bild machen wollte... Dann gleich wieder umgedreht und zurück auf festen Boden Ich hätte nur diese Geräusche nicht so extrem erwartet, wenn die Stoppelspitzen an den Stollen kratzen...SCHRANZ....


----------



## ice (5. August 2012)

hi,
...und wenn man Pech hat , sammelt man noch mit dem Schaltwerk, Resthalme auf ... und bis man die wieder raus hat...

und von letzter Woche ,kein Stroh ... dafür Heu  





und noch eins


----------



## BigJohn (5. August 2012)

tolles Bike!


----------



## oldschool-maxx (6. August 2012)

Mein 1998er Stevens F5 Race

Sind noch ein paar Originalteile aus 98 am Rad. Die Federgabel und der Dämpfer mußten aber getauscht werden weil beide defekt gingen.

Laufradsatz Mavic Crossmax aus 98
Raceface Kurbel aus 98
Syncos Sattelstütze aus 98
XTR Bremshebel aus 98
XT V-Brakes aus 98
XT Innenlager (4-Kant) aus 98
Ritchey Steuersatz aus 98
Grip Shift 6.0 Schalthebel aus 98

Dazu dann neuere Teile wie Sid Team Federgabel, Monarch RT3 Dämpfer, Raceface Lenker, Ritchey Barends, Ritchey Vorbau, Terry Sattel, XTR Schaltwerk/Umwerfer und Crank Brothers Pedale.

Gewicht von dem alten Hobel: 11,2kg


Macht immernoch viel Spass mit dem Bike zu fahren.


----------



## Snap4x (6. August 2012)

Bissl vollgepackt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. August 2012)

Ich brech ins Essen!...ne Votec USD Gabel

Was hat die oben noch für einen Verstellknöppel???


----------



## Snap4x (6. August 2012)

Keine Ahnung. Gehört einen Kollegen von mir. Dachte das muss auch mal hier rein.
Auch wenn es ein bissl verbaut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. August 2012)

dann frag doch mal,wenn du es wieder siehst.



Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Gehört einen Kollegen von mir. Dachte das muss auch mal hier rein.
> Auch wenn es ein bissl verbaut ist


----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2012)

Mann ist der Hobel verbaut. Die Federelemente sind doch viel zu lang  Und das Vorderrad ist irgendwie abenteuerlich eingespeicht...


----------



## Snap4x (7. August 2012)

Wurzelspeichung? Beste die es gibt, nur ultra umständlich.

Ja, ist halt jetzt ein Touren Rad. Mit Nabendynamo das wie ein kleines Kraftwerk funktioniert, deswegen die ganzen Kabel und zwischen Akku zur Energyspeicherung.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. August 2012)

so sah es mir auch aus: Als bräuchte Dein Kumpel ein Trekkingrad. 
Die Gabel würd ich erlösen


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. August 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Wurzelspeichung? Beste die es gibt



Wer hat dir denn sowas erzählt?
Die arme Coda Kurbel.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. August 2012)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Bissl vollgepackt



Aufbau 

Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (7. August 2012)

vorallem braucht man in der stadt 12cm federweg


----------



## sporty (7. August 2012)

Storck USA, made in Portland Oregon.

Hätte ich ja früher nicht mit der Kneifzange angefasst, aber man wird ja älter und weiser...
Mit der weißen Gabel hat es dann auch geklappt, ich finde es ganz ok so:


----------



## shanesimons (10. August 2012)

Sieht schick aus. Mal vor einem Hintergrund fotografieren der nicht ablenkt und zwei gleiche Reifen aufgezogen, aber sonst sehr schick.


----------



## mkk (14. August 2012)

Mein Mongoose Iboc sport


----------



## mkk (15. August 2012)

heute der umbau auf 9fach mit wtb hinterrad


----------



## shanesimons (16. August 2012)

Ist ja schön, dass sich was bei dir tut, aber das ist hier ist ne Galerie, also bitte große und galeriewürdige Bilder.


----------



## Roverhonk (29. August 2012)

Auch hier nochmal - noch nicht ganz fertig aber ich wollte es dieses Jahr noch fahren 





Freu mich !!


----------



## tom-skywalker (3. September 2012)




----------



## Roverhonk (3. September 2012)

Sehr chic ! Nur die Gabel mag ich garnicht - aber geschmacksache !


----------



## Seven-Eleven (3. September 2012)

Was ist das für eine Gabel?

Race Factory?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John F (3. September 2012)

Wenn, war das eine sehr seltene oder ein Prototyp von Fimoco (Race Factory).
Tippe eher auf ein frühes Votecmodell


----------



## TiJoe (3. September 2012)

Gab es eine solche Gabel nicht mal von Fimocco?


----------



## tom-skywalker (3. September 2012)

Votec GS1
Dank Hilfe aus der Oldtimer-Ecke hier jetzt auch wieder lebendig.


----------



## divergent! (3. September 2012)

cool, gefällt mir. die kurbel ist aber auch was feines


----------



## tom-skywalker (3. September 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> cool, gefällt mir. die kurbel ist aber auch was feines



Danke!
Die Kurbel kommt mit eigener Kettenblatt-Aufnahme (Spider nur für's grosse Blatt), Steighilfen musste ich deswegen selbst feilen. 

(Jehova - Shimano wäre trotzdem die funktionalere Lösung )


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. September 2012)

tom-skywalker schrieb:


> Votec GS1
> Dank Hilfe aus der Oldtimer-Ecke hier jetzt auch wieder lebendig.



Auf dem Bild ist sie aber glaube ich noch nicht "lebendig",oder?


----------



## tom-skywalker (4. September 2012)

Seven-Eleven schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild ist sie aber glaube ich noch nicht "lebendig",oder?



lebendig auf niedrigem Niveau (sic!)


----------



## IHateRain (4. September 2012)

[email protected].

Nachdem ich gestern bis 18 Uhr im Büro war, wollte ich "nur mal kurz" in den Keller; Vorgestern habe ich Steuersatzspiel beim Mantra bemerkt, dass ich nicht direkt beheben konnte...

Jedenfalls...





...kam es ganz anders 

Original-gelbe Manitou erstmal ausgebaut - da kamen mir schon die Steuersatz-Lager entgegengeflogen 

Zum Glück hatte ich noch einen passsenden WCS-Steuersatz parat (irgendwie hab ich immer nur WCS-Sätze ) - CK folgt!

Den Gabelkonus, der, wie wahrscheinlich auch der Steuersatz, bereits 15 Jahre verbaut war, hab ich jedoch nicht abbekommen - keine Chance 

Hier hatte ich dann noch meine Fox-"Soda-Gabel" stehen, eine 100er mit Terralogic, und diese dann vorerst verbaut. Hier hab´ ich auch gleich den Schaft gekürzt und somit den Spacerturm bis auf einen (5 mm) reduziert. 

Bis ich die Gabel finde, die ich gerne hätte (oder eine der Gabeln, die ich gerne hätte!!!) wird die´s wohl machen.

Euch stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. September 2012)

Hui...was so ne Gabel ausmacht! Sieht ja gleich viel viel besser und edler aus!

Ist aber normal, wenn man die Gabel rauszieht, dass dann Steuersatzteile mit rausbröseln 

Gabelkonus braucht öfter mal sanfte Gewalt von ringsum mit nem spitzen Schraubenzieher? und je größer der Spalt wird, umso mehr von unten dagegenschlagen....

Die Gabel (wenn der Schaft schon ab ist) kannste doch lassen. Ist doch wohl um Welten besser als die alte Manitou oder?...und sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxim-DD (4. September 2012)

zum HOT C.

die kurbel, kann das sein, dass das ne "beast" ist oder so ähnlich, irgendwo habe ich die scho mal gesehen, grübel grübel

die gabel ist doch bestimmt fertig, bei 15 mm federweg baue ich mir doch in diesem falle ne p-bone ein und spare ne menge gewicht, müsste man dann natürlich auch auf die lenkerstummel verzichten.

meine meinung, aber jeder hat nen anderen geschmack, und holger ist was für sich


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. September 2012)

aber sowas von für mich  Aber die Gabel sollte locker wieder zu beleben sein. Ich hab das Hot Chili nicht übersehen. Der Kollege mit dem Mantra hat ja auch eins, wofür ich ihn fast geschlagen hätte, dass er das zerrupfen will (oder schon hat?). Ist ein supergeniales Bike *Sabber*, aber wenn ich Kohle ausgebe, dann wirds doch immer was anderes...wer als so Youngtimer-Freunde wie maxim-DD, die ein Carbon Mantra auf dem Wunschzettel hatten, wird das besser verstehen 

Ich bin noch bisschen hin und hergerissen, ob die Votec Gabel wirklich in das HC passt. Beides für sich find ich superklasse, aber irgendwie ...ich weiß nicht wie man es beschreiben soll. Vielleicht liegts auch nur an der Gabel-Farbe? Ich glaube da sollte was Eleganteres rein als so ein "Klumpen". Nicht, dass ich Klumpen nicht mag, ich hau ja sogar ein Upside-Down-Votec-Monster ins Bike, aber hier...???

Beim Mantra wäre ich eigentlich auch nicht auf die Idee einer silbernen Gabel gekommen, obwohl ich von der Technik ne F100 RLT vorgeschlagen habe mit passendem Dämpfer hinten (Platform vielleicht sogar?, aber die Stahlfeder muss weg!), aber jetzt wo die silberne Gabel drin ist, find ich es super passend. Das gibt dem Rad ne total edle Note...(aber mein Geschmack ist ja eh immer sehr alleine hier....)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. September 2012)

huch...doppelpost...


----------



## tom-skywalker (4. September 2012)

maxim-DD schrieb:


> zum HOT C.
> 
> die kurbel, kann das sein, dass das ne "beast" ist oder so ähnlich, irgendwo habe ich die scho mal gesehen, grübel grübel



Dart Beasty Bones by HC



maxim-DD schrieb:


> die gabel ist doch bestimmt fertig, bei 15 mm federweg baue ich mir doch in diesem falle ne p-bone ein und spare ne menge gewicht, müsste man dann natürlich auch auf die lenkerstummel verzichten.



Die Gabel hat ja inzwischen wieder Federweg und lochfrasfreie Tauchrohre und beschichtete Standrohre,...

Also, sie war fertig, steht aber ja schon oben. Jetzt hab ich sie fertiggemacht, und sie ist fertig für weitere Aus- und Abfahrten. Beim Gewicht sollte man sich nicht täuschen, und P-Bones halte ich offroad für generell eher unfahrbar. (Kleine Übertreibung...)


----------



## IHateRain (4. September 2012)

[email protected]

Ja, die Fox sieht schon besser aus als die gelb-orangene Manitou - und sicher ist sie percormancetechnisch besser, jedoch bleibt sie nur eine Übergangslösung 

Ja, mein Zymotic...war ein Klasse-Rad:





Sieht jedoch mittlerweile so aus:





Hatte ich einfach keinen Vertrag mit - wird in absehbarer Zeit in Ebay gestellt 

Habe hier, im Thread, übrigens mal einige Seiten zurückgeblättert und ein schönes, blaues TOX gesehen; hier war die verbaute Votec-Gabel Thema. Die Gabel sieht einfach klasse an Votec´s aus - ein Muss ist sie m.M nach jedoch nicht. Wäre mir die GS5 Air² nicht in die Hände gefallen, würde/hätte ich bestimmt eine andere Gabel am NC1 Carbon verbaut...

Jedenfalls bin ich mit meiner Reba Race mit U-Turn an meinem Tox nicht nur optisch zufrieden:





Auch die Performance stimmt 

@Klein-Holgi:
Habe ca. 4 Min. mit einem entspr. Schraubendreher auf den Konus "eingewirkt" - hat nichts genutzt  Wollte dann auch weiterschrauben - vielleicht widme ich mich bei Gelegenheit nochmal dem Konus. 

Euch stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## Davidbelize (4. September 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Hui...was so ne Gabel ausmacht! Sieht ja gleich viel viel besser und edler aus!



ne fox vanilla hat mein sts dh zum liebsten bike gemacht.
die vanilla ist einfach ein traum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John F (6. September 2012)

Wow, Du hast so einen Rahmen und der ist noch nicht gebrochen?


----------



## edwardje (12. September 2012)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> ne fox vanilla hat mein sts dh zum liebsten bike gemacht.
> die vanilla ist einfach ein traum.



Wie fahrt es??? sollte doch auch ein floating pivotsystem sein wie bei die neue Trek bikes


----------



## Lapper22 (13. September 2012)

??? ist das sts nich ein 4-gelenker? egal. auf jeden fall ein traum


----------



## san_andreas (13. September 2012)

Nix floating.


----------



## IHateRain (14. September 2012)




----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. September 2012)




----------



## goegolo (15. September 2012)

Und jetzt noch einen Fuchsschwanz an den Sattelstreben befestigen...


----------



## DeepStar23 (17. Oktober 2012)

hier mal wieder wat von mir.. 
quasi im finalen Outfit..


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Oktober 2012)

Wow....da seh ich doch immer mal wieder, dass bei meinen Aufbauten geschmacklich noch Luft nach oben ist 

Top Zusammenstellung! Das sieht im Stehen schon sauschnell aus. Wohl durch das steile Sitzrohr und Steuerrohr oder täuscht das bei dem Rahmen? Ich hätte vermutlich nen Flatbar montiert und irgendwie stört mich bei den ganzen Rundungen der eckige Vorbau (auch wenn er für sich ein Traum ist)


----------



## divergent! (17. Oktober 2012)

da müssen noch hörnchen dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Oktober 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> da müssen noch hörnchen dran





...aber jetzt wo Dus sagst, sieht der Lenker an den Enden so aus als wären sie wirklich vorgesehen


----------



## goegolo (17. Oktober 2012)

Und so ein nordisches Label. Manch einer der Dh, Fr, Am oder sonstwas Rahen hat heute mehr Biegungen als dieses oder eine WC-Ente


----------



## BigJohn (18. Oktober 2012)

Klunker-Style  -> fehlt mir noch


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. Oktober 2012)

ihr merkt auch alles.. 

Ich hatte die roten Yeti-Griffe zu Hause vergessen und konnte nach der Fertigstellung nur mit den Grip-Shift-Griffen ein Bild machen..  
Danach ist das Rad bisher nicht mehr rausgekommen..
Ich werde bestimmt keene Bar-Ends an nen Riser schrauben.. 

Muss mal messen ob die Peperonie nicht zu kurz ist, war vorher ne Stevens-Gabel drin, allerdings mit Gewinde.. Da hatte ich wegen der bescheidenen Vorbau-Auswahl keinen Bock drauf.. 
Deswegen die A-Head-umrüstung..  

Der Rahmen hat ne "normale" End90er Jahre Geometrie.. Man sitzt nicht wirklich gemütlich drauf.. 
Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß und wird auch nicht wieder hergegeben.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Oktober 2012)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> ihr
> Muss mal messen ob die Peperonie nicht zu kurz ist, .....



Könnte sein, sieht etwas "knubbelig" aus die Gabel. Vielleicht bringt das die steilen Winkel


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Oktober 2012)

Eins noch für die Galerie


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Oktober 2012)

und das beste von heute auch wieder hier


----------



## Lapper22 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hammer!!!


----------



## KayOs (20. Oktober 2012)

Jupp richtig fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (20. Oktober 2012)

die matten Laufräder sehen richtig gut aus..


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Oktober 2012)

War glaub ich damals divergent!´s Idee....GunMetalGrey oder wie er es genannt hat. Ich hab es in gunmetalblue umgewandelt  

Nur die 2,4er Panzerbereifung muss weichen. Das ist mir hinten zu knapp im Hinterbau. Hab keine Lust die Farbe runterzuraspeln, wenn der Reifen mal zusetzt. Obwohl ich die Seitenstollen schon gekürzt habe


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. Oktober 2012)

Votec Ausfahrt


----------



## IHateRain (22. Oktober 2012)

Du machst Dir sorgen das der 2.4er Reifen evtl. die Farbe anraspelt, fährst aber ohne Kettenstrebenschutz. Holger...tztztz


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. Oktober 2012)

Da hab ich nur seltenst Probleme mit. Hab ja schonmal irgendwo geschrieben, dass es Gewohnheitssache ist bergab (wo die Kette schlagen könnte) immer aufs große Blatt zu schalten. Notfalls sogar groß/(fast)groß zu fahren, damits nicht schlägt.

Aber irgendwas folienartiges könnte man noch aufkleben...stimmt schon. Der Strebenschutz am F7 ist ja auch nur dran, weil er schon dran war als ichs gekauft habe


----------



## IHateRain (22. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/281005960398?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Eine Option


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. Oktober 2012)

Allerdings!! Sieht gut aus!! Aber das dachten wohl paar andere auch schon. Das wird wohl Richtung 15 Tacken wandern...da nehm ich lieber Isolierband


----------



## IHateRain (22. Oktober 2012)

Oller Geizhals


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie muss ich ja zu meinen Bikes kommen, da kann ich die Kohle nicht einfach für so nen komischen Strebenschutz zum Fenster rauswerfen

...bin aber eben gleich wegen des schlechten Gewissens mit nem Bike mit Strebenschutz gefahren  Das C9 bleibt jetzt drin zum Überwintern


----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. Oktober 2012)

Diesen kann ich empfehlen :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Speed-Stuff-...teile&var=&hash=item3cb4bf7626#ht_1520wt_1139


----------



## ArSt (22. Oktober 2012)

Wird dem Hoger warscheinlich etwas zu teuer sein!
Dann schon eher so etwas: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...rent-Set-transparent-Kettenstrebenschutz.html
Da fängt sich der Modder auch nicht so darunter und die Optik ist eher unauffällig.
Und natürlich das Gewicht!
Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich vielleicht albern an, wenn man schon tausende für Bikes ausgegeben hat, aber das sind alles Sachen, wo mir das Verhältnis stimmt. Aber wenn ich so nen Kettenstrebenschutz für 12,95 sehe, da stimmt für mich der Verhältnis absolut nicht. Ebenso wie für die 4 Aufkleber aus transparenter Folie für 6 Euro? WOFÜR???? Für die Verpackung?
Ist ja nett, dass Ihr alle für mich sucht, aber das ist in meinen Augen ein 1-Euro-Artikel...aber wenn Ihr besser schlafen könnt, dann mach ich mich auf die Suche 

Edit: Na siehste...alles machbar für nen guten Euro und der Versand für 15000km Transport ist sogar auch noch mit drin:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-x-Fahrrad-...034119?pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item4169fc9107

Der Rest ist Abzocke!

Nochmal Edit: Das sind sogar 2 Stück


----------



## ArSt (22. Oktober 2012)

Für einen Euro nehm ich die auch! Versand und Verpackung sollten dann aber auch eher bei 0 sein, damit die Relation stimmt. Bei meinem örtlichen kann ich mir den Versand sparen, der will dann aber für den 1-Artikel eher 10 Tacken haben.
Also lass ich den Holger mal suchen .


----------



## Seven-Eleven (22. Oktober 2012)

Das E-Bay Angebot war nur ein Beispiel. Ich habe die teile auch schon günstiger gesehen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. Oktober 2012)

Armin, Du hast es wahrscheinlich noch nicht gesehen, dass ich auf Edit gedrückt hatte 

Also wenn Du für 75 cent einen haben willst, dann pack ich die Dinger ins Körbchen. Dauert halt nur 3 Wochen einmal um die halbe Welt. Aber meine Wellgo 200 gr. Pedale kamen ja auch für 21 Euro einmal halb um den Globus....Tjaja...stimmt schon: MacHolgile, der schottische Schwabe oder schwäbische Schotte..alter Geizhals halt 

@7-11  keine Zitatmail!!! 8,95 ist glaub ich die Untergrenze für diesen Speedstuff...immer noch 8 Euro zu teuer ....


----------



## ArSt (22. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich Wahnsinn!
Übrigens Holger, vielen Dank für den Tipp mit den Pedalen! Ein Freund von mir hat sich, für wenig Geld, welche kommen lassen (glaub aus Australien kamen die), der ist ganz begeistert! Hat halt nur drei Wochen gedauert, war aber sonst echt o.k.!
Ach ja, Kettenstrebenschutz möcht ich keinen, hab schon die Klebedinger, oder brauch keine (Schlumpf)!

Es grüßt Dich Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (22. Oktober 2012)

Ja sicher, eilig haben darf man es da nicht...aber wenns die Pedale für 21 gibt statt 35-40 + Versand in Deutschland, dann überleg ich schon, ob ichs eilig haben muss.


----------



## KayOs (23. Oktober 2012)

Is doch krank, so nen beschissenen Neoprenfetzen um die halbe Welt karren zu lassen wenn jeder von euch nen kaputten Schlauch oder nen alten Reifen und Kabelbinder in der Garage liegen hat...kostet gar nichts und erfüllt den gleichen Zweck


----------



## robbi_n (23. Oktober 2012)

zum Thema Kettenstrebenschutz:

ein alter Schlauch, Nähzeug und ein Stück Klettband , sollte unter nem Euro machbar sein .

Idee meiner Freundin nachdem sie ihr Rad alleine aufgebaut hatte .


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Oktober 2012)

...das ist die Globalisierung  Der Schlauch kam sicher auch um die halbe Welt  Wir haben keinen Mod mehr, der hier die Kettenstrebenschutzdiskussion löschen könnte oder? Aber dieser Beitrag ist für mich der Auslöser für ein neues Thema...gehen wir dorthin, um das zu klären. Dies ist ja die Galerie


----------



## BigJohn (23. Oktober 2012)

Bevor ich mir so nen hässlichen Schlauch ans Rad binde seh ich lieber den Lack leiden. Diese chinesischen Kettenstrebenschütze hätte ich auch noch als Shimano liegen (unbenutzt). Die verschenk ich gerne, sehen nämlich ******* aus und passen net so doll an mein Hinterbau.


----------



## Guru (23. Oktober 2012)

Damit hier auch mal wieder Räder gepostet werden: Mein FSR, inzwischen auf 2x8. Genügt für sämtliche Terrains.


----------



## MucPaul (27. Oktober 2012)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> hier mal wieder wat von mir..
> quasi im finalen Outfit..



Ein Traum von einem Rad! 

Richtiges Flugzeug-Alu-Silber, anstatt dem aktuellen Einerlei in Schwarz/Weiss. 
Ich liebe es...!


----------



## 6ix-pack (28. Oktober 2012)

Aktuelles Bild vom MC:


----------



## salzbrezel (29. Oktober 2012)

Gute Gabel, die Zzyzx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr der Ritzel (29. Oktober 2012)

Kommt an dem Rad auf jeden Fall gut. Aber funktioniert die überhaupt im Winter? Ist doch eine reine Elastomer-Gabel.


----------



## Compolli (30. Oktober 2012)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Aktuelles Bild vom MC:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 240125



Hab auch noch ein San Andreas aus dem Sauerland!


----------



## nafetsgurk (31. Oktober 2012)

das san andreas war einfach ein saugeiles bike...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (31. Oktober 2012)

Isses immer noch...leider bin ich mit der Meinung nicht alleine, wenn man mal eins in ebay entdeckt  Hammerteil! War sogar mal Titelstar auf nem Bike Workshop....


----------



## Brainman (6. November 2012)

Rocky Mountain Element race von 1997


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. November 2012)

Brainman schrieb:


> Rocky Mountain Element race von 1997



So besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (6. November 2012)

DANKE schön !


----------



## neddie (6. November 2012)

So hat ein Youngtimer auszusehen


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (6. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> So besser?




Ein Traum. Hoffentlich verkraftet der Rahmen die Gabel.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. November 2012)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Ein Traum. Hoffentlich verkraftet der Rahmen die Gabel.



 optisch auf jeden Fall nicht so ganz ...komischerweise find ich die cannondale-Gabel das beste am ganzen Bike, aber MOTO ist schon was Leckeres...

ne, Spaß beiseite: Geniales Bike!!!


----------



## eddy 1 (6. November 2012)

Aber bitte nicht mit dieser bremse 
Hat eigentlich den Namen nicht verdient


----------



## SilverWolf (6. November 2012)

Hmm...Scheibe  rechts ?


----------



## neddie (6. November 2012)




----------



## neddie (6. November 2012)

So hat ein Youngtimer auszusehen der auch genutzt wird


----------



## neddie (6. November 2012)

Wie ändert man die miniaturansicht und wie löscht man Beiträge? 
Irgendwas klappt da nich


----------



## IHateRain (6. November 2012)

Du musst das Bild "einbetten". Klicke auf das Bild auf Deiner Seite, dann unten rechts auf "einbetten". Dann den Link in gew. Größe Kopieren und hier einfügen.

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (7. November 2012)

Größer geht nicht. 

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## IHateRain (7. November 2012)




----------



## Brainman (7. November 2012)

Hier mal wieder ein Manitou








Baujahr 1996


----------



## Compolli (7. November 2012)

Brainman schrieb:


> Hier mal wieder ein Manitou
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WO?


----------



## BigJohn (7. November 2012)

Hier:


----------



## 6ix-pack (9. November 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


>






eddy 1 schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht mit dieser bremse
> Hat eigentlich den Namen nicht verdient




*Cannondale MOTO:*
Die Sachs-Scheibenbremse ist m.E. die einzige, die an diese Gabel passt ohne Gebastel!
Die Bremsleistung war wirklich unterirdisch schwach...

Pimpen kann man die mit einem anderen Hebel, bsp. von Magura, das steigert die Bremsleistung wenigstens etwas...
Da ist die Geberkolbengröße anders - das hilft.

Ob das hier schon passiert ist, zeigt uns das Bild leider nicht.

Die Gabel selbst hatte damals schon ein besch... Ansprechverhalten wegen hohem Losbrechmoment, da Luftdämpfung. Der damals massige Federweg war aber einzigartig!

Cannondale hatte zu der Zeit ein cooles, oranges T-Shirt mit der Aufschrift:

*"MOTO:
Takes you, where your little sister Judy can't go!"*

In Anspielung auf die "läppischen" 80mm der Rock Shox Judy DH.
Habe ich leider irgendwann weg gegeben...


----------



## Brainman (9. November 2012)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> *Cannondale MOTO:*
> Die Sachs-Scheibenbremse ist m.E. die einzige, die an diese Gabel passt ohne Gebastel!
> Die Bremsleistung war wirklich unterirdisch schwach...
> 
> ...


----------



## eddy 1 (9. November 2012)

Die hope passt auch ganz gut 
Aber mit der Sachs möchte ich nicht fahren 
Die Krönung der Sachs ist das Naßbremsverhalten


----------



## SimsonS53 (10. November 2012)

So nach 40 Seiten rumsabbern will ich auch mal. 
Hier mein treues GT Avalanche von 1996.






80mm Marzocchi Bomber Z2 Atom Coil
Deore Kurbel (Da Gewindeeinsatz sich im Laminat gelöst hat.)
Vorne Shimano "Frankenbrake" (Mix aus M800 und H485)
Mavic Laufräder mit Formula 4-Loch Nabe
ExaForm Vario Stütze

Ich nutze es jeden Tag für den Weg zur Arbeit und sonst fahr ich meine Trainingsrunden auch auf diesem zeitlosen Bike.
Einige werden mich steinigen für das "verschandeln" mit modernen Komponenten.
Aber jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack und es wär ja langweilig wenn wir alle den gleichen hätten. 

Anbei so sah der "Ursprung" aus, also wie ich es gekauft habe.



Austattung:


 RS Judy Elastomer Gabel
 FSA Carbonkurbel
 HS-33 Bremse
 "Swami" Laufräder
Grip Shift
Suntour Federsattelstütze
(Sorry für den Fender und die Werkzeugtasche aber ich hab erst vorletztes Jahr mit dem Biken angefangen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. November 2012)

Auch ein Fender und eine Tasche ist ne gute Ausstattung für ein Alltagsrad 

Aber da ist doch ein richtig schönes Schmuckstück entstanden. Ich persönlich fand den Vario-Vorbau in der Ursprungsversion am schlimmsten.

Aber jetzt: 

ich finde das "moderne" Zeug gar nicht störend. Es bleibt immer noch ein schönes GT


----------



## goegolo (11. November 2012)

Was ist das für eine ominöse Bremsanlage an dem Manitou oben?


----------



## Brainman (11. November 2012)

für goegolo:

Das ist eine Hydraulik Bremse von der Firma IBC.
Die sind von Hause aus mit Stahlflex ausgestattet
und haben eine sehr gute Bremsleistung.
Gibt es heute leider nicht mehr.


----------



## ArSt (11. November 2012)

Die sogenannte "Forumsbremse"!
Ist recht selten.


----------



## maze665 (11. November 2012)

meine neueste errungenschaft!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. November 2012)

Fein, fein! Das sieht aber schwer danach aus als hättest Du Dich mit Putzmittelchen schon reichlich dran vergnügt....und das recht erfolgreich, wenn das Bild nicht täuscht. Top geworden Sieht fast aus wie aus dem Laden gerollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7bikes (13. November 2012)

Hier mal die Youngtimer die ich so fahre, aber doch abgeben will, sonst komme ich nicht zu den nächsten Projekten. Auch das Storck muss weg.






mit fettem hügi sound...






komplett XTR...






wie neu...mehr angesehen als gefahren.


----------



## ArSt (13. November 2012)

Die oberen zwei sind keine Youngtimer, daß sind Klassiker!
Wenn Du die verkaufen möchtest, dann besser im Klassikbasar.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## KayOs (13. November 2012)

also gut, für nen Fuffi tu ich dir nen Gefalln und nehm das hässliche Porsche Ding damit du wieder Platz hast....e


----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2012)

Tolle Räder. Ist das Porsche Rad von Votec?


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. November 2012)

7bikes schrieb:


> Auch das *Storck* muss weg.


...


----------



## 7bikes (13. November 2012)

Zwichen Klasssiker und Youngtimer zu unterscheiden fällt mich doch schwer. Das Porscheding fand ich auch erst hässlich. Wenn man sich aber mal ein paar Stunden beschäftigt und es fährt, merkt man, das es so gar nicht hässlich ist und vor allem ist es auch kein Storck wie ich bis gestern dachte sondern ein Votec!  Ein F7 sozusagen, bzw. dem nachempfunden.  

Na ich wer die 2 Bikes noch mal Klassiker posten.

Gibt es eine offizielle Beschreibung/Zeittafel für Youngtimer?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. November 2012)

joh...gibt es im obersten Beitrag in diesem Unterforum, wobei die Grenzen etwas fließender sind...

"In diesem Unterforum geht es um Youngtimer, Baujahr 95/96 bis Ende 2001, dieser Zeitraum hat sich aus den Diskussionen zu beginn des Forums ergeben, weiterdiskutiert werden darf hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429095"

und so bisschen war ja Storck auch richtig (nicht bei diesem Bike), aber Storck hat nach Votec die Porsche Räder gebaut. Ab da war es "Allerweltsware"...früher war es etwas Besonderes.


----------



## 7bikes (13. November 2012)

Ah ok. Dann passt aber keins der drei Räder rein!..na ja ..das Porsche knapp...  Wie man wieder sieht, ist, wer lesen kann, klar im Vorteil! Storck hat wohl gegen 2003/2004 begonnen...das hier ist von 2001/2002


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. November 2012)

also hier tummeln sich auch einige 2003er Räder und sind gerne gesehen...das soll nicht das Problem sein. 

Das Votec ist aber schon ein spezielles Modell, das dem F7 vielleicht ähnelt, aber das gabs so nur für Porsche.


----------



## Soulbrother (13. November 2012)

... und werden auch alle immernoch (liebe)voll benutzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. November 2012)

Is ja ne geniale Ansammlung


----------



## Seven-Eleven (13. November 2012)

Brain Man schrieb:
			
		

>



Ein wirklich schönes Bike!
Endlich was mit Farbe.

Wie bekommst du neue Bremsklötze für die IBC Brake?
Die orginalen Bremsklötze gibt es ja nicht mehr.
Do-it-yourself Methode?


----------



## Brainman (15. November 2012)

Hab mir nen riesen Vorrat gekauf.
Man kann aber auch gut basteln an den Dingern!




-----------------------------------------
SUCHE:Chris King Hinterradnabe classic 32 loch in grün, schwarz
Mavic ceramic Felgen 32 loch


----------



## Drood (16. November 2012)

Hallo Allerseits,

lese schon lange mit und möchte mich nun doch auch langsam mal beteiligen ;-)

Habe im Juli dieses von einem Forumsmitglied (vielen Dank Raseman) ein 99er K2 ZED x gekauft, mit dem ich seither 2300 km (meist Straße) gefahren bin....ein Top-Bike!!

Wenn ich das mit dem Bilder direkt einfügen schon kapiert hätte, würde ich es mach, so wird es eben zunächst ein Anhang.

Gruß Silke


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. November 2012)

Sehr schön...aber bevor ich mich da weiter auslasse, solltest Du bei dem einen Foto in Deinem Album als erstes die Koodinaten des Aufnahmeortes entfernen  - aber das ist natürlich Deine Sache 

Bilder einfügen geht auch ganz einfach: Im Album ist die Schaltfläche "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" - irgendwo rechts unten am Rand, wenn man sich ein Bild ansieht. Den BBCode dann einfach kopieren und in den Beitrag einfügen


----------



## IHateRain (16. November 2012)

Das musste ich ebenfalls erst lernen  mittlerweile kann ich sogar schon zitieren 

Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, wie ich ein Zitat unter jedem meiner Post´s speichern könnte...

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. November 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Is ja ne geniale Ansammlung



@ Soulbrother

tolle Bikes 



Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... und werden auch alle immernoch (liebe)voll benutzt!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. November 2012)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Das musste ich ebenfalls erst lernen  mittlerweile kann ich sogar schon zitieren
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, wie ich ein Zitat unter jedem meiner Post´s speichern könnte...
> 
> ...



Das ist ne Signatur bei mir  In die kann man auch ein Zitat einkopieren "Kontrollzentrum", dann links am Rand "Signatur bearbeiten"...und ab gehter...

Lass mich raten: Carbon statt Kondition


----------



## IHateRain (16. November 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Carbon statt Kondition


 

Ja, nee - auch nett  Möchte es so haben wie Joe - einen Link zu meinem/meinen Thread´s... - es folgen ja noch welche 

Mantra-Aufbau könnte ich noch...meine Gabel ist fertig lackiert...aber vier Teile fehlen mir noch - mal sehen 

Jedenfalls danke, Klein-Holgi, für Deinen Tip. Bin gespannt ob´s nun unten auftaucht.

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (16. November 2012)

Tadaaa 

Yeah


----------



## Drood (16. November 2012)

@_Klein-Holgi_: danke ;-)





Gruß Silke


----------



## svennox (16. November 2012)

..tolle ALTE BIKES 

das war mein altes TREK y22 carbon...hab es leider verkauft..
..da ich dieses lieber im schwarzem "raw-carbon-ZUSTAND" Design hätte ?!







ice schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> nach der letzten Tour...frisch gewaschen...und im aktuellen aufbau...
> 
> ...





raptora schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich mir nur auf die schnelle ein Rad aufbauen um mit meinen Jungs die ein- oder andere Runde zu drehen.
> 
> Erst fand ichs ziemlich häßlich, und weil es so häßlich war kamen als I-Tüpfelchen noch gelbe Reifen dran.
> 
> Jetzt find ichs geil





eddy 1 schrieb:


> aber gerne
> ist zwar nicht aktuell
> inzwischen schon geändert sattel in schwarz,lenker und vorbau zeitgemäß,sowie cantihalter entfernt





aggressor2 schrieb:


> .....................................





Blackspire schrieb:


> so mal wieder Bilder von meinem Rad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Iceman1979 schrieb:


> extra für Euch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TiJoe (16. November 2012)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Tadaaa
> 
> Yeah



Lernfähig, was...


----------



## m(A)ui (16. November 2012)

update:





maui


----------



## Lapper22 (18. November 2012)

Gab´s diese Schlübbiefarben am Trek Y tatsächlich oder ist das umlackiert? Kann mich an die Farbe gar nicht erinnern.

Fand das Trek damals richtig schick, nur konnte ich mich mit der Antriebsschwinge nicht anfreunden.

Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (18. November 2012)

oh Gott..NEIN, das TrekY22 ist so "in weiss" original von mir im Jahr 1998
für "nur" 4000,-DM gekauft worden.
Allerdings genau aus diesem Grund, dass ich es auch damals schon....
.... lieber in schwarz gehabt hätte und der Händler es nicht los wurde,
hab ich nur den halben Preis bezahlt,
wenn jedoch das schwarze noch lieferbar gewesen wäre,
hätte ich auch GERN mehr Geld hingeblättert ! 



svennox schrieb:


> ..tolle ALTE BIKES
> 
> das war mein altes TREK y22 carbon...hab es leider verkauft..
> ..da ich dieses lieber im schwarzem "raw-carbon" Design hätte ?!





Lapper22 schrieb:


> Gab´s diese Schlübbiefarben am Trek Y tatsächlich oder ist das umlackiert? Kann mich an die Farbe gar nicht erinnern.
> 
> Fand das Trek damals richtig schick, nur konnte ich mich mit der Antriebsschwinge nicht anfreunden.
> 
> Gruß Sven








Nicht mein oldschool-bike, aber war damals bestimmt nicht so übel  






..................................


----------



## IHateRain (18. November 2012)

Sehr schickes Manitou


----------



## ice (18. November 2012)

Hi,
..."Jugend"Träume...

....damals mangels Kohle (nicht Carbon) nicht mal daran gedacht zu kaufen...

 gruß


----------



## svennox (18. November 2012)

...die mußten ALLE nochmal gezeigt werden, SORRY  
Denn ich bin jetzt diesen kompletten Thread durchgegangen..
und ich finde diese Bikes echt KLASSE 

von boschi












Carioca34 schrieb:


> altes Modell - neue Teile....
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails









Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Youngtimer oder Classic?? Die Anbauteile sind alle so Baujahr 94.Baujahr des Rahmen? Keine Ahnung, ich denke aber auch so die Drehe. Den Gleiss Rahmen gab es so nie zu kaufen (mit den Rohrdurchmessern), ist also ein Einzelstück und das noch in einem sehr guten Zustand. Das Beste ist aber das es seit letzter Woche in meinem Keller steht... (nun ist aber ein Ringle H2O und die TiStix in schwarz verbaut)
> 
> 
> 
> ...








GT-Musa schrieb:


>









Pitbull75 schrieb:


> Dies MTB hat mich von 1996 -1999 begleitet.Dann hat es ein Freund aus dem Ort gekauft.Er besitzt es bis heute.









Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> wie z.B. nen Ritchey P21 Rahmen
> ........................................









Apastoli schrieb:


> dem kann ich mich nur anschließen









GT-Musa schrieb:


> Warte ich helf mal etwas nach mit meinem Sechsundneunziger GT Zaskar










Überholverbot schrieb:


> *GT LTS, Bj.97*
> XTR 950er ausstattung
> Grip Shift X-Ray
> Mavic Ceramic-Felgen









tonicbikes schrieb:


> und nochmal, weil´s so schön ist:


----------



## svennox (18. November 2012)

von edwardje











hoeckle schrieb:


> danke an claudia und christian, die das schon mit  einem augenzwinkern zu nehmen wissen. ich möchte hier auch keine  weiteren diskussionen, ob hinreichend tolerant oder nicht. freuen wir  uns und zeigen dankbarkeit indem wir im richtigen moment die klappe  halten.
> bilder und eierschaukeln darüber ist ok.
> 
> im zweifel werde ich die beiden mod´s bitten, wie bereits geschehen, die entsprechenden beiträge zu löschen.
> ...












shanesimons schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich ein 95er Rahmen aber der Rest ist älter deswegen  "Wanderer zwischen den Welten", zwischen Classic und Youngtimer
> 
> Cycle Culture Eta und bitteschön
> 
> ...










Davidbelize schrieb:


> hier noch was sehr schönes für die youngtimer-gallerie
> 
> 1997 gt zaskar in cosmic sunrise.
> habs leider verkauft und bereut....
> ...


----------



## Blackspire (18. November 2012)

Viele Gute Räder dabei !


----------



## IHateRain (19. November 2012)

Solange es noch so aussieht...heute war auch ich einmal unterwegs 





Euch allen stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## mkk (25. November 2012)

Spengle wheels waren immer cool


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. November 2012)

Eigentlich kann dann auch gleich noch ein Foto in die "dicke-Speichen-Bikes-Galerie"


----------



## IHateRain (25. November 2012)

mkk schrieb:


> Spengle wheels waren immer cool



Ich find` die immernoch cool 



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann dann auch gleich noch ein Foto in die "dicke-Speichen-Bikes-Galerie"



Stimmt...-Das hole ich dann nach, wenn es fertig ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (26. November 2012)

@_Typ17_ : interessante Bikes hast du da 

ps. untere Bike...die GABEL ...oho


----------



## mkk (27. November 2012)

Hab ich mir gestern mal gegönnt ein hinterrad mit bullseye nabe mit Dura Ace Schraubkranz war zwar etwas reperaturbedürftig,aber jetzt ist alles in Ordnung läuft seidenweich.


----------



## mkk (27. November 2012)

Wochenendtour in Offenbach und Frankfurt am Main


----------



## svennox (1. Dezember 2012)

schöne alte ..youngtimer.. Galerie


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Dezember 2012)

Wow...ausgesprochen schöne Fotos....Bikes sowieso. 
Was ist denn beim 1. alles bildbearbeitungstechnisch gemacht? Oder ist das "nur" HDR?


----------



## trab (1. Dezember 2012)

hallo
wie gefällt euch mein bike?http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/ot/e9/ote9i1wlfnmx/original_20121201_083055.jpg?0


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Dezember 2012)

Gut - sehr sehr gut

Was wiegt das? 8kg? Sieht auf jeden Fall aus als geht das sehr gut ab...


----------



## trab (1. Dezember 2012)

ja bin noch nicht ganz fertig schätz mal 8,3 kg mit pedale nicht schlecht für einen stahlrahmen


----------



## ice (1. Dezember 2012)

hi,
 @svennox
tolle Fotos un tolle alte Räder 
 gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (1. Dezember 2012)

Geile Räder hier auf der Seite (macht keinen Sinn einzelne hervor zu heben).


----------



## svennox (1. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute, DANKE .. 
ich finde die Fotos + vorallem die (alten)Bikes auch echt KLASSE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allerdings ist an den Bildern nichts bearbeitet worden, nur gutes Licht+tolle Kamera 
@Protorix: NIKON D7000 "Spiegelreflexkamera" kann ich empfehlen.


Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Wow...ausgesprochen schöne Fotos....Bikes sowieso.
> Was ist denn beim 1. alles bildbearbeitungstechnisch gemacht? Oder ist das "nur" HDR?





ice schrieb:


> hi,
> @_svennox_
> tolle Fotos un tolle alte Räder
> gruß


----------



## Protorix (1. Dezember 2012)

svennox schrieb:


> +tolle Kamera



Welche?

wirklich tolle Bilder bekomme ich nicht so hin.. habe einfach nie gutes Licht


----------



## mkk (2. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Seven-Eleven (3. Dezember 2012)

@svennox
Du hast wirklich eine tolle Bike-Sammlung. Besonders das Moongose Amplifer mit der F4 Gabel hat es mir angetan.

Hier noch das Rad meines Kumpel :


----------



## 2takter200 (11. Dezember 2012)

*Jo hier mein altes Univega, dies habe ich gebraucht geschossen für wenig Geld.
Und ich fahre es nun schon im dritten Winter, nichts Wildes aber es fährt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (14. Dezember 2012)

Trek y22






























......................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





.....................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Trek: Y-22 frame 1996= (?)unknown

*Wheels: Stans/Olympics w/American hubs= Front 610/ rear 720(V)

*Skewers: Control Tech= Front 21/ rear 26(V)

*Rotors: Scrubs= Front 180mm 65/ rear 160mm 55(V)

*Rear Cassette: KCNC/11-32t= 175(V)

*Tires: Schwalbe(Furious Freds)26x2.0= Front 330/ rear 335(V)

*Forks: Rock Shox/Sid race with carbon box= 1380(?)

*Disc Brakes: Avid/juicy ultimate carbon= Front 330/rear 335(?)
I think the weight included the rotors(?)

*Headset: Chris King= 98(?)

*Stem: Bontrager/3xlite= 156(?)

*Bars: Edge/31.8 risers= 161(V)

*Shifters: Shimano/Xtr sl-m970= 215(?) a pr.

*Grips: Extralite/foam= 14(V) bar plugs= 5(V)

*Seat: Selle/success= 200(V)

*Seat post: Tune/carbon= 110 (V)

*Seat clamp: Black Ops= 10(V)

*Shock: Cane Creek/Cloud Nine= 209(V)

*Cranks: Bontrager/Race-X-light 175mm= 580(V) no chainrings or BB

*Bottom Bracket: Token ceramic: 88(V)

*Chainrings: Extralite/Octa ramp= 44t=60  32t=33 22t=16 all (V)

*Pedals: Wellgo/Wr-1 ti= 175(V)

*Chain: KMC/x10sl: 231(V)

*Pulleys: KCNC/ceramic 11t= 19(V) a pr.

*Rear Derailleur: Shimano/XTR RD m-960= 205(?)

*Front Derailleur: Shimano/XTR FD m-970= 125(?)

Total weight is 20.30lbs/ 9236.5g/ 9.22kg


----------



## Kraxler (14. Dezember 2012)

Und noch ein Trek - mein Trek 8900SL aus dem Jahr 1997:


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Dezember 2012)

He...Galerie = große Fotos 

Das Carbonteil verdient nen Kommentar: So schöne viele Fotos und ausführliche Gewichtssammlung. Klasse Rad, toller Aufbau!...aber warum stellen sich soviele den Sattel direkt in die E**r? ...und es steht sogar hinten noch höher auf dem Ständer....

Sattel muss doch waagerecht sein...jedesmal wenn ich die Bilder anschaue, zieht nur der "krumme" Sattel meinen Blick auf sich....


----------



## rence (14. Dezember 2012)

dieses Jahr noch ca 3000 km mit gefahren
Sorry, vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das Bild größer bekomme?


----------



## Deleted 149952 (14. Dezember 2012)

Drei Räder nacheinander mit blauen SIDs, die farblich überhaupt nicht passen - Schade :-(


----------



## svennox (15. Dezember 2012)

stimmt, die vielen Farbunterschiede kann ich auch nicht leiden.
..aber manchmal baut man Sachen aus Restteilen zusammen, und dann wirds schonmal zu bunt 

ps. @rence: FOTO einfach in GROSS KOPIEREN und einfügen 


weiterer schöner Netzfund:


----------



## rence (15. Dezember 2012)

ha, super Danke! in der Tat wurde das Teil von mir mit 15 aus gebraucht und neuteilen, die Ich günstig bekommen habe aufgebaut. Ich war damals einfach nur froh ein "richtiges"Mtb zu bekommen. die sid ist ein bisschen später rangekommen, vorher war eine gelbe, farblich passende stahlgabel dran.


----------



## Kraxler (15. Dezember 2012)

Dann mal das Bild noch in großer Auflösung, mein Trek 8900SL von 1997.

Fährt sich immer noch klasse!


----------



## Seven-Eleven (16. Dezember 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...aber warum stellen sich soviele den Sattel direkt in die E**r? ...und es steht sogar hinten noch höher auf dem Ständer....
> 
> Sattel muss doch waagerecht sein...jedesmal wenn ich die Bilder anschaue, zieht nur der "krumme" Sattel meinen Blick auf sich....



Ich glaube, weil svennox den Sattel nicht mehr nachz vorne einstellen kann, ist der Sattel so montiert.

Gut zu sehen auf diesem Bild:


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ne Erklärung 

Aber dann sind die Schrauben zu kurz bzw. die hintere oder das Sattelgestell ist ne Fehlkostruktion...aber so kann man doch nicht fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (17. Dezember 2012)

svennox schrieb:


> Trek y22
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt der gewicht wirklich??
Bei mir sind fast alle teile leichter wie oben bei dir genannt, und ich komme auf 9,5 kg aus??


----------



## svennox (18. Dezember 2012)

guten morgen Leute.
mein Trek_y22 war weiss und dieses, in schwarz, ist leider nicht in meinem Besitz,SORRY..
das erwähnte ich aber auch schon vorher, hier im Thread... 

(dies ist ein Netzfund, LINK dazu hab ich allerdings nicht mehr)
...somit kann ich zu dem Gewicht, nichts weiter sagen, außer das mein weisses in etwa das gleiche wog.

UND zur Sattelstellung....
bei meinen Bikes sind die Sättel alle gerade oder sogar eher (vorne) nach UNTEN eingestellt bzw. montiert
zumindest wenn der Lenker in einer tieferen position sitzt, als der Sattel  

..ps. ..bei meinen DOWNHILL Bikes und ähnlichen..... sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus 


habe soeben diese Trek cycles gefunden
sie sind zu finden bei IBC-Mitglied: t-age


----------



## svennox (25. Dezember 2012)

(aus dem IBC-ClassicSinglespeed-THREAD)


----------



## svennox (28. Dezember 2012)

GT chrom


----------



## era (28. Dezember 2012)

svennox schrieb:


>


jetzt noch eine gscheite schaltung dran, andere federgabel un´gut is.. 
da könnt' auch sicher eine grüne starrgabel passen
und vor allem nicht das ganze orange überall, am lenker,die orangen bremsen
steuersatz hätt ich weiß gemacht.vorbau glänzend am besten so einen klassiker von tioga


----------



## Seven-Eleven (28. Dezember 2012)




----------



## BigJohn (29. Dezember 2012)

Auf dem Bild sind auch Oldtimer, vielleicht is das was fürs Classic-Forum


----------



## IHateRain (29. Dezember 2012)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sind auch Oldtimer, vielleicht is das was fürs Classic-Forum



Der John wieder


----------



## goegolo (29. Dezember 2012)

No Name Alu Brät?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Dezember 2012)

...aber lecker Teilchen verbaut

was ist das aber wieder für ne endlos zu lange Zughüllenschlange vorne?


----------



## ArSt (29. Dezember 2012)

Schaut mal in Seven-Elevens Album, da gibt's noch mehr Bilder!
Ich nehm an, daß Rad ist in seiner Signatur (unter dem Avatar) beschrieben.
Außer den Pedalen (Holgers Lieblinge!) überall leichte Teile. Und die Gabel erst!


----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. Dezember 2012)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...aber lecker Teilchen verbaut
> 
> was ist das aber wieder für ne endlos zu lange Zughüllenschlange vorne?



Sieht in natura nicht so schlimm aus. Ist noch auf das vorgänger Cockpit amgepasst.Wird aber jetzt noch etwas verbessert.



ArSt schrieb:


> Schaut mal in Seven-Elevens Album, da gibt's noch mehr Bilder!
> Ich nehm an, daß Rad ist in seiner Signatur (unter dem Avatar) beschrieben.
> Außer den Pedalen (Holgers Lieblinge!) überall leichte Teile. Und die Gabel erst!



Eine genaue Teileliste habe ich hier:

Rahmen : Astro
Steuersatz : Chris King 
Ahead-Kappe : Tune Carbon
Gabel : AMP F-3 XC
Vorbau : Syntace F99 mit Titanschrauben
Lenker : Race Face Next XC
Griffe : Cinnelli Lenkerband
Bar Ends : Woodman Carbon
Schalthebel : Shimano XT,erleichtert 
Bremshebel : Kooka Racha
Bremsen : Precision Billet Vee-Brake mit Tuningkit und Extralite Belagshalter
Sattelstütze : Tune "Starkes Stück"
Sattelstützklemme : RB Design
Sattel : JM Speedneedle
Kurbel : Race Face Turbine LP
Kettenblätter : Specialites-TA 24/34/44 
KB-Schrauben : Tune u. Adventure Components,Alu
Innenlager : Specialites-TA Titan
Kette : KMC X-9 SL
Pedale : NC17 Sudpin
Umwerfer : Shimano XT mit Aluschrauben
Schaltwerk : Precision Billet Proshift MK2 mit Carbontuning und Extraliterollen 
Felgen : American Classic MTB
Speichen : DT Revolution 2.0-1.5-2.0
Naben : Adventure Components APX u. Chub
Ritzel : Shimano XT
Schnellspanner : Tune AC16/17
Reifen : Maxxis Larsen TT 
Schläuche : Schwalbe XX-Light
Flaschenhalter : MEKS Carbon

Vielleicht wechsel ich noch die Tune gegen eine Smud Carbon Sattelstütze.


----------



## ArSt (29. Dezember 2012)

Fehlt nur noch ne' leichte Kassette und Kette!
Sonst: frei nach Holger lecker!


----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. Dezember 2012)

ArSt schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch ne' leichte Kassette und Kette!
> Sonst: frei nach Holger lecker!



Eine KMC X-9 SL ist schon montiert.

Bei der Kassette bleibe ich erstmal bei XT. Vielleicht kann ich mich später nochmal mich durchringen was leichteres zu probieren.


----------



## svennox (18. Januar 2013)

von user edwardje.....
Trek UND AUCH die Farbcombo ist richtig gut ! 


































Rahmen: Trek Ysl200 custom paint
Fork: DT Swiss XCR carbon 
Dämpfer: DT Swiss XCR Carbon
Schaltung: Shimano XTR Dual control
Kurbel: Race Face next sl
Lenker: Race Face next sl
Weiter Tune teile (Naben, sattelstütze, sattel)
Gesamtgewicht inkl. pedale: 9,5 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (18. Januar 2013)

Dieser Alien-Stealth-Vorbau! Rattenscharf!
Da hat sich ein Fräser ausgetobt.
Tolle Zusammenstellung.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## grobisuper (23. Januar 2013)

Hier mal mein Schwinn 4banger


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Januar 2013)

fett das hat was...


----------



## Brainman (26. Januar 2013)

Erstes Winterprojekt beendet: Bontrager race (95`)


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (26. Januar 2013)

saugeil!


----------



## ArSt (26. Januar 2013)

Schönes Winterprojekt!
Das darf doch eigentlich, bis auf Speichen und Griffe, hier hinein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=25958&highlight=bontrager
Was für Schaltzüge verwendest Du da? Sehen aus wie Kunststoff. Ich kenne da eigentlich nur die DuPont PowerCordz.

Es grüßt Armin!


----------



## Brainman (26. Januar 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Was für Schaltzüge verwendest Du da? Sehen aus wie Kunststoff. Ich kenne da eigentlich nur die DuPont PowerCordz.
> 
> Es grüßt Armin!


 
Sind Gore RideOn Schaltzüge, in diesem Fall mit einem gelben Liner!
Infos über Teile stehen mit im Album.


----------



## svennox (26. Januar 2013)

Bontrager usa race (95`) komplett saniert
gefällt mir..


----------



## tecbenissa (26. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht kann ja jemand über mein HighTech Bike lachen.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (26. Januar 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Erstes Winterprojekt beendet: Bontrager race (95`)




Schönes Bike!

Es trofft genau mein Geschmack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## era (26. Januar 2013)

Na, ihr scheint es euch echt zuzutrauen so einfach im winter übers glatteis und schnee zu fahren


----------



## endorphiner (27. Januar 2013)

Zur Abwechslung mal ein Haufen (Thermo) Plaste! Alle 99`


----------



## Guru (27. Januar 2013)

Yeah, geil! Endorphins finde ich immer heiß, auch wenn mir optisch minimalistischere Aufbauten mehr zusagen.


----------



## Protorix (27. Januar 2013)

davon hab cih auch 2


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (27. Januar 2013)

Protorix schrieb:


> davon hab cih auch 2



Und ich eins 


Aber zeig doch mal Bilder. Es wäre auch schön, die Mitglieder des Trios oben in Einzelaufnahmen bewundern zu können.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Guru (27. Januar 2013)

Bin endlich mal zum Scannen gekommen... Bilder aus wärmeren Tagen 

Die Waldeinschneisung im Hintergrund ist übrigens der Weg ins Glück


----------



## IHateRain (27. Januar 2013)

Kettenführung:


----------



## svennox (28. Januar 2013)

von USER atzepenga 
ps. ...nur die Bildqualität ist nicht so dolle


----------



## DeepStar23 (28. Januar 2013)

wieso postest Du eigentlich ständig fremde Räder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tecbenissa (28. Januar 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> wieso postest Du eigentlich ständig fremde Räder?


Sorry, meinst Du mich?
Gruß aus Stuttgart
Peter


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. Januar 2013)

ich glaub eher er meint den svennox...es liegt mir auch jedesmal auf der Zunge. Vielleicht ist die Beschreibung dieses Themas nicht eindeutig, aber ich finde es auch jedesmal - ähhhmmm - zumindest merkwürdig. Unabhängig davon, dass es "Bilderklau" ist....


----------



## 0815insquadrat (29. Januar 2013)

und dann noch nicht mal n youngtimer


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Januar 2013)

eben eben...blödes altes Geröhr  Vielleicht ist die Galerie nicht die passende Stelle es zu diskutieren, aber vielleicht einigen wir uns drauf:

NUR eigene Räder? Wenn ich andere sehen will, dann werf ich die google Bildersuche an...ist nur so ne Idee...


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. Januar 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ich glaub eher er meint den svennox...es liegt mir auch jedesmal auf der Zunge. Vielleicht ist die Beschreibung dieses Themas nicht eindeutig, aber ich finde es auch jedesmal - ähhhmmm - zumindest merkwürdig. Unabhängig davon, dass es "Bilderklau" ist....



ja, sorry.. aber was soll sowas?? Ich habe keine Lust, das hier andere Leute meine Bilder posten.. Deswegen hab ich hier auch keine neuen Bilder hochgeladen.. 
Und nur weil man das Album hier nutzt,heisst das nicht das die Bilder jeder verwenden darf..


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Januar 2013)

Sehr genau beobachtet. Selbst wenn irgendjemand ein Bild ins Internet hochläd und dieses dann jemand kopiert, dann macht er sich der teuren Urheberrechtsverletzung schuldig. Selbst wenn er das Bild als nicht sein eigenes kenntlich macht. Sowas geht garnicht!!!

Für SELBSTGEMACHTE FOTOS von fremden Bikes hätten wir immer noch den Radständerfred...(oder haben wir den gar nicht bei den YT?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (29. Januar 2013)

Vorweg: mein GT LTS dh war vor Jahren zuletzt als eine Art Tourer aufgebaut, wobei die Kettenblätter vorne nicht schaltbar waren und später durch eine Kettenführung ersetzt wurden. 




Nachdem der Zerstörung meines Hardtailrahmens dachte ich der KING Steuersatz passt doch zu diesem Rahmen, der seit geraumer Zeit die Wand schmückt. Eine andere Gabel, Laufräder und anderes lagen auch noch herum, also habe ich in den letzten Tagen probehalber ein paar Komponenten zusammen gesteckt. 

















Ich bin mir unschlüssig, ob das in die richtige Richtung geht?! Der Laufradsatz taugt sowohl für Felgen- als auch Scheibenbremsen, die Felgen sind aber nahezu neuwertig. Für den Rahmen habe ich sowohl einen A2Z als auch einen betd Scheibenbremsadapter. Der Erste funktioniert suboptimal und sieht nicht wirklich toll aus, für den Zweiten müsste ich gleich zwei Löcher in das Ausfallende bohren. Die Geometrie mit der 85mm Gabel passt und entspricht der original verbauten Judy DH, lange Oberrohre und kurze Vorbauten sind ja eh gerade wieder in Mode. Allerdings ist der Lenkwinkel arg flach, so dass das Rad in der Ebene beim Bremsen kräftig über das Vorderrad schiebt, von dem ultralangem Radstand ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## tecbenissa (30. Januar 2013)

Da bleibt mir nur eins zu sagen.

Bis auf die Gabel eine gile Karre.


----------



## IHateRain (30. Januar 2013)

Tolle Bilder - tolles Rad 

Eine "aussergewöhnliche Gabel", die auch hier noch optisch passen würde, hätte ich noch 

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Januar 2013)

Das ist allerdings wirklich mal ein Rad, wo ich mir diese Gabel optisch sehr gut vorstellen könnte, weil sie das "Thema" von hinten wieder aufnimmt...


----------



## IHateRain (30. Januar 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings wirklich mal ein Rad, wo ich mir diese Gabel optisch sehr gut vorstellen könnte, weil sie das "Thema" von hinten wieder aufnimmt...


 

Genau das meine ich auch


----------



## goegolo (30. Januar 2013)

@IHateRain: Du meinst jetzt sicher so ein Parallelogrammgerät wie Griven oder Noleen? Ändert dieses den Lenkwinkel und ist der Schaft ausreichend lang? 

Die jetzige Gabel entspricht optisch tatsächlich in etwa dem Original, wohlgemerkt 80mm vorne und 150mm hinten


----------



## IHateRain (30. Januar 2013)

@_goegolo_: Auf jeden Fall meine ich die! 

Der Schaft bei meiner ist definitiv lang genug. Und passend zum Rahmen in Silber... Die Einbauhöhe kann ich Dir gerade nicht nennen - bin im Büro  Kann ich jedoch nachreichen 

Keine Sorge, ich versuche Dir hier nicht gerade meine Gabel anzudrehen  Als ich Dein Rad sah - ohne Farbe und mit dem Hinterbau - drängte sich in meinen Augen diese Gabel geradezu auf 

Daher...

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## goegolo (30. Januar 2013)

@IHateRain: Der Gedanke ist gut, schick mir am besten eine PN. Mit Steuersatz beträgt die Schaftlänge jetzt ~19,3 mm plus die entsprechende Länge für den Vorbau.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2013)

Ein Youngtimer wechselt den anderen ab


----------



## san_andreas (30. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön ! Auch der Aufbau wirkt passend, trotz moderner Teile. Das kriegt hier selten jemand hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2013)

Danke! Mich stört die silberne Stütze noch ein bisschen. Bei der Kurbel ist es mir egal, da schwarzer Ersatz unverhältnismäßig teuer ist und die XT einfach schon seit über 4 Jahren klasse ihren Dienst tut.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Januar 2013)

Ist das eine 27.2 Thomson ? Falls du die nicht mehr willst, sag Bescheid !
Ich hätte eine 27.2 Control Tech Sattelstütze in schwarz von damals aus meinem Cannondale SM 800, noch made in USA, die könnte ich dir anbieten.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2013)

Jup, 27,2 mm von Thomson. Die wird aber nur durch ihr schwarzes Pendant ersetzt 
Dann würde ich sie abgeben.


----------



## san_andreas (30. Januar 2013)

Schade...wie lang muß sie sein ? Vielleicht kann ich eine auftreiben.


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube, ich habe die Variante mit 367 mm und die ist fast am Anschlag, also im Prinzip optimal. So'n Tausch wäre natürlich optimal...


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. Februar 2013)

Endlich fertig.. Auch wenn ich mit Stütze & Vorbau noch nicht glücklich bin.. 



















Den Original-Dämpfer suche ich auch noch..


----------



## Isar2 (11. Februar 2013)

Das schaut SUPER !!!!!! aus.


----------



## Rolf (11. Februar 2013)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Das schaut SUPER !!!!!! aus.



Sehe ich auch so 

Viel Hub hat der Dämpfer aber nicht, oder ? So ist das wohl eher ein SoftTail als ein Fully


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. Februar 2013)

Rolf schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so
> 
> Viel Hub hat der Dämpfer aber nicht, oder ? So ist das wohl eher ein SoftTail als ein Fully



Hatte den Dämpfer zur Probefahrt nicht hart genug aufgepumpt und dann gelockt. Dann ist er im halb eingefederten Zustand stehen geblieben. 
Hier siehts besser aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## era (11. Februar 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Hier siehts besser aus..


Besser ist das !!


----------



## Rolf (11. Februar 2013)

Ok, so siehts wirklich besser aus 

Wieviel FederWeg hat der Rahmen ?


----------



## era (11. Februar 2013)

Rolf schrieb:


> Wieviel FederWeg hat der Rahmen ?


Scheint sich meist nach der Gabel zu orientieren.
Wenn er vorne 80 mm Federweg, könnte er genau so viel oder etwas drunter haben.
Es kommt ja auch noch auf die Einstellung an.


----------



## Guru (12. Februar 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Endlich fertig.. Auch wenn ich mit Stütze & Vorbau noch nicht glücklich bin..




Das wäre fast ein Radl, wo der Verzicht auf schwarz (Kurbel) Sinn machen könnte  Aber interessant, dass auch Stevens so ein Fully im Angebot hatte, das war mir nicht bewusst!



DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Den Original-Dämpfer suche ich auch noch..


Was ist denn der Original-Dämpfer?

lg
Tom


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Februar 2013)

Den Original-Dämpfer hätte ich gerne noch. 
So stand das Rad im 97er Katalog:




Und das die alte Judy SL 80mm FW hat bezweifle ich..  

Wollte keine Langweilige XT Kurbel ranbauen. Die RF war halt da.


----------



## DrChaos (12. Februar 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Und das die alte Judy SL 80mm FW hat bezweifle ich..
> 
> War die nicht von 60 auf 80 und 100 mm umbaubar? Meine (nach Handbuch intern baugleiche) RS Race ist das ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (12. Februar 2013)

DrChaos schrieb:


> War die nicht von 60 auf 80 und 100 mm umbaubar? Meine (nach Handbuch intern baugleiche) RS Race ist das ...



Die Judy Race (rot, oder ?) ist neueren BauJahrs.

Darf man hier überhaupt so rumquatschen, ohne ein Foto zu posten ?


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Februar 2013)

DrChaos schrieb:


> DeepStar23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und das die alte Judy SL 80mm FW hat bezweifle ich..
> ...


----------



## DrChaos (12. Februar 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> DrChaos schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die ist weder umgebaut noch ist es ne Race. Das ist ne 96er SL.
> ...


----------



## DeepStar23 (12. Februar 2013)

DrChaos schrieb:


> DeepStar23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DrChaos schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Hellspawn (12. Februar 2013)

Auf dem Bike im Katalog ist ne Indy SL, die hat mit long-travel kit 75mm meine ich.

Es gab eine umbaubare Judy, die ist aber ein paar Jahre neuer.


----------



## Organik (14. Februar 2013)

Ich weiss nicht ob mein Fahrrad hierhin gehört oder ob er doch zu modern ist. Aber ich füge es mal rein. ^__^


----------



## tecbenissa (14. Februar 2013)

Ziemliches Hammerteil, sieht richtig böse aus - Klasse -.


----------



## Organik (14. Februar 2013)

tecbenissa schrieb:


> Ziemliches Hammerteil, sieht richtig böse aus - Klasse -.



Danke, was tut man nicht für sein Traumbike ! ^^


----------



## IHateRain (14. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung bez. des Baujahres - ist mir jedoch auch gerade egal, da das Rad schön anzuschauen ist 

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## TiJoe (14. Februar 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung bez. des Baujahres - ist mir jedoch auch gerade egal, da das Rad schön anzuschauen ist
> 
> Stets gute Fahrt
> IHateRain



Präsentiert wurde es m. E. Ende der 90er und wird seitdem in kleinen Stückzahlen nahezu unverändert produziert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organik (14. Februar 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Präsentiert wurde es m. E. Ende der 90er und wird seitdem in kleinen Stückzahlen nahezu unverändert produziert!



Ja der müsste Baujahr 2002 sein,Teile sind relativ aktuell.


----------



## Tomak (15. Februar 2013)

Geiles Bike.. ..zu der Zeit hatte ich ein Stock Hardtail (Rebell),
das war schon teuer.....

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## 6ix-pack (17. Februar 2013)

Organik schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob mein Fahrrad hierhin gehört oder ob er doch zu modern ist. Aber ich füge es mal rein. ^__^



Hammer! 

Hatte früher das erste Storck Adrenalin. Leider verkauft. 

Du hast deins besonders schön aufgebaut: Xentis, Clavikula,...


----------



## Organik (17. Februar 2013)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Hammer!
> 
> Hatte früher das erste Storck Adrenalin. Leider verkauft.
> 
> Du hast deins besonders schön aufgebaut: Xentis, Clavikula,...




Danke dir! Da freut sich mein Organic! Wobei es echt Geschmacksache ist. Ich persönlich liebe außergewöhnliche Sachen, die sich von Standards abheben.


----------



## Quen (18. Februar 2013)

2000er Storck Bandit in Ocean Linear Fade

Das Bild zeigt den fast aktuellen Aufbau - neue Bilder schiebe ich bei Gelegenheit mal nach.





Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Organik (18. Februar 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> 2000er Storck Bandit in Ocean Linear Fade
> 
> Das Bild zeigt den fast aktuellen Aufbau - neue Bilder schiebe ich bei Gelegenheit mal nach.
> 
> ...



Schönes Teil, selbst die Standard Bikes von Storck haben was an sich. Verkaufst du? ^^


----------



## Quen (18. Februar 2013)

Niemals! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Organik (18. Februar 2013)

Schade!  Aber verständlich! Würde ich auch nicht tun


----------



## svennox (18. Februar 2013)

das blaue STORCK und auch das rote STEVENS 



DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Endlich fertig.. Auch wenn ich mit Stütze & Vorbau noch nicht glücklich bin..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




..gerade verkauft..cannondale +carbon "Tune" Pats usw. 
(das war mein letztes YoungtimerBike, mal sehen ob irgendawann mal wieder eines hinzu kommt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (20. Februar 2013)

wow, an dem Bike passt ja garnichts. Ziemliche Bastelbude


----------



## dodderer (20. Februar 2013)

Du kennst meine youngtimer nicht 

Da würde Dir dieses als Augenschmauß erscheinen


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Februar 2013)

Man ist es hier ja schon fast gewohnt, dass Yountimer nach Strich und Faden hässlich aufgebaut werden.


----------



## IHateRain (20. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> man ist es hier ja schon fast gewohnt, dass yountimer nach strich und faden hässlich aufgebaut werden.


 
z.b.?


----------



## Organik (20. Februar 2013)




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Februar 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> z.b.?



Das werde ich hier bestimmt nicht hinschreiben, obgleich es ohnehin nur meine persönliche Meinung ist.

Das Storck ist aber ein gutes Gegenbeispiel. 
Das wäre auch noch was für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (20. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Man ist es hier ja schon fast gewohnt, dass Yountimer nach Strich und Faden hässlich aufgebaut werden.



Nach der Ansage hätt´ ich nu gedacht, dass da mehr kommt  Wenn Du Dich schon so weit aus dem Fenster lehnst...

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Februar 2013)

Naja, was heißt "weit aus dem Fenster lehnen"... Es gibt halt Räder, die in Ordnung aufgebaut sind, einem aber einfach nicht so gefallen.
Dann gibt es noch Räder, die, wie ich finde, einfach schrecklich aussehen, weil sie einfach unpassend aufgebaut und wild durcheinandergewürfelt sind. Von Letzteren schrieb ich.
Allerdings möchte ich niemandem auf die Füße treten.


----------



## dodderer (20. Februar 2013)

Also so was:

Rahmen um die Milleniumwende, X9 Kurbel, RS Recon aus 2011, Syntace VRO, Gravity Dropper, RS Monarch von 2012, Crank Brothers Felgen, 2x10 X7, und Avid BB7





Ok, tret zu


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. Februar 2013)

Verrat mir lieber mal, warum Du mir Deinen orangenen Vorbau verkauft hast  Wenn der nicht daran gepasst hätte, wo dann?

Ich find nur die Gabel etwas heftig lang...oder täuscht das so sehr, weil die Karre vorne im Ständer steht?

...und wie hast Du es geschafft, die Reifen so einzuwutzen ohne Pedale?


----------



## dodderer (20. Februar 2013)

Tja, der Farbunterschied war zwar gering, aber es hat mir einfach nicht gefallen. Und da ich gerade den Keller räume ist der Roox dabei mit unter die Räder gekommen. 
Die Reifen (mit Felgen) waren an einem anderen bike montiert, darum sind sie etwas schmutzig gewesen. Sind sie auch immer noch, und das sehe ich auch nicht so eng. Pedale sind mitlerweile auch dran 
Gabel passt schon, ist eine 140er Recon, die baut ca. 10mm kürzer als die Pike, und die Geo ist damit super. Fahre auch nicht gerne in sportlicher Position, eher dem Alter angepasst. Original waren 100er und 120er verbaut, je nach Modell. Den Rahmen gab es unter unzähligen Namen, je nach Ausstattung anders benannt.


----------



## BigJohn (20. Februar 2013)

Entscheidender ist doch die Frage, was ein XC-Laufradsatz an einem Abwärtsorientieren Rad mit so viel Federweg macht.


----------



## dodderer (20. Februar 2013)

XC ist was anderes, oder?

http://www.crankbrothers.com/wheel_tech_iodine2.php

Ich muß ja gestehen, dass das bike nur wegen der Laufräder aufgebaut wurde. Ich finde die superschön, und da ich das bike, in welchem sie vorher waren, verkauft habe, wollte ich sie nicht nur in der Ecke stehen haben. Ernsthaft mtb fahre ich lieber mit Rohloff


----------



## BigJohn (21. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß, dass der Iodine LRS bei Crank Brothers für den Allmountain Einsatz vorgesehen ist, aber 24 Speichen und 21mm Maulweite sind auf meiner persönlichen Skala XC.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Februar 2013)

Also auf jeden Fall sieht es gut aus! Wird das wirklich "abwärtsorientiert" die Pfade runtergeprügelt? Oder solls bei lockeren Touren eher schön aussehen?


----------



## Guru (21. Februar 2013)

Es geziehmt sich ja nicht für mich... aber: 

Was macht eine gefederte Sattelstütze an einem Fullsuspension?

Was macht ein radial eingespeichtes Hinterrad (!) mit 24 Speichen (!) an einem downhillfähigen Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (21. Februar 2013)

Das ist eine Grafity Dropper Sattelstütze,was versenkbares halt!


----------



## dodderer (21. Februar 2013)

Guru schrieb:


> Es geziehmt sich ja nicht für mich... aber:
> 
> Was macht eine gefederte Sattelstütze an einem Fullsuspension?
> 
> Was macht ein radial eingespeichtes Hinterrad (!) mit 24 Speichen (!) an einem downhillfähigen Rad?



Murph hat die erste Frage ja schon beantwortet, und "dowhhillfähig"?
Naja, das ist wohl relativ. Ich würde es als "All Mountain" oder leichtes "Enduro" bezeichnen, um die gängigen Kategorien zu verwenden. Einfach mal was, was ich mit dem Nachfolgemodel von Marin (2002, auch schon youngtimer) im Dezember 2012 gefahren habe, und für solches ist dieses bike zusammengeschraubt.


Ein weiteres bike, sehr ähnlich, jedoch mit der langen Schwinge, coil Gabel und Dämpfer (200mm statt 190mm) ist gerade im Entstehen, das würde ich dann eher als downhillfähig bezeichen, obwohl, aus meiner Sicht, dann eher Enduro, um wieder die gängigen Schubladen zu ziehen.
Prinzipiell mag ich lieber die Bezeichnung " free VTT", VTT für Velo tout terrain (Fahrad jedes Gelände) und free für: Jeder macht damit was er will und was ihm Spaß bereitet.
OK, ist wegen des Sprachmixes vielleicht nicht salonfähig, aber dat is mir Wumpe 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10331235&postcount=1879


----------



## Tomak (21. Februar 2013)

Was für ein geiler Trail 

Wo ums verrecken findet Ihr immer so eine Musik ?? 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## John F (25. Februar 2013)

Organik schrieb:


>



Oh nein, Mist, die Schranke geht auf, s..t, das Vorderrad klemmt, kaputt!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Februar 2013)

John F schrieb:


> Oh nein, Mist, die Schranke geht auf, s..t, das Vorderrad klemmt, kaputt!



 ...ich wüsste einen, der sich dann kaputtlacht

Nein: Schönes Bild, schönes Rad


----------



## goegolo (25. Februar 2013)

Gehört wohl am ehesten in diese Kategorie


----------



## dodderer (25. Februar 2013)

Rüste mal auf Doppelscheibe vorne um, das bringt ´ne Menge
Bei dem Bock werden alte Erinnerungen wach, mein erstes Strassenmopped war eine CB 750 K0 mit 820er Motoer, was für ein geiler Hobel damals 

Aber, mit bike ist hier was anderes gemeint, glaube ich


----------



## goegolo (25. Februar 2013)

Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf die bevorzugte Nutzungsart des oben gezeigten Storck als 'Cafe Racer'


----------



## dodderer (25. Februar 2013)

OK, verstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Februar 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf die bevorzugte Nutzungsart des oben gezeigten Storck als 'Cafe Racer'



Da gefällt mir doch der Begriff der "Eisdielenposerkarre" eindeutig besser


----------



## din_format (26. Februar 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Den Original-Dämpfer hätte ich gerne noch.
> So stand das Rad im 97er Katalog:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (28. Februar 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Man ist es hier ja schon fast gewohnt, dass Yountimer nach Strich und Faden hässlich aufgebaut werden.




 Das seh ich ähnlich, wobei das ja auch nicht verwunderlich ist,
war ja auch ne schwere Zeit, die Youngtimer Zeit. Wo sie doch den Übergang von unwiederbringlich und unübertroffen super-geil-classic-bikes  zur heutigen meist super-armselig-und-uncoole-MassenfabrikatsSchei55e :kotz:markiert-

Da gab es viel Licht und je später noch mehr Schatten.

1. Classic  Yeeeahh !
2. Youngtimer  okaaaaaaayyyy!
3. Neuzeit  was soll daaaaas ?????


Und ja, ich oute mich, ich habe auch ein Neuzeitrad mit Federungen hinten und vorne, fahren gut, optik ok, identifikation naja...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (28. Februar 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Entscheidender ist doch die Frage, was ein XC-Laufradsatz an einem Abwärtsorientieren Rad mit so viel Federweg macht.




bei der gabel fährt Dodderer immer aufwärts,
egal wie steil es abwärts geht


----------



## DrChaos (1. März 2013)

Im ersten Sonnenschein ... hier die Ergebnisse meines 2ten Winterprojektes.
Der (Wieder-) Aufbau meines *1999er Giant ATX one dh* in den Originalteamfarben.
















Teileliste (Originalausstattung -> ggf ersetzt durch ...)

Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Pro (151) -> da zu dem Zeitpunkt keine verfügbar waren ist stattdessen eine 2000er Boxxer 178 installiert
Rahmendämpfer: Rock Shox Super Deluxe 150 mm Travel (neue 600x2.25 Feder)
Bremsen: Formula Hydraulic disc brakes, Formula Hydraulic levers
Schaltgriff: SRAM ESP 9.0 SL rear -> ersetzt durch einen X9 Trigger (mag die Gripshift nicht so sehr...)
Kettenführung: Adventure Components (AC) chainguide, chain retention device
Schaltwerk: SRAM ESP 9.0 SL
Kurbelsatz: Raace Face Turbine DH, 44 teeth -> wegen der exorbitanten Gebrauchtpreise ersetzt durch eine Evolve DH mit 40er FSA Blatt
Tretlager: Shimano cartridge -> ersetzt durch FSA 4fach Platinum Lager
Kaseete: 8-Fach Shimano -> ersetzt durch 9-fach HG64 
Kette: Shimano CN-HG92, 1/2 x 3/32" -> ersetzt durch CN-HG93
Sattelstütze: Aluminum micro-adjust, 30.9mm diameter -> ersetzt durch RaceFace Diabolous (das Schwarz passt einfach besser zu den Teamfarben)
Sattel:    Selle Italia Karve
Lenker: Race Face Air Alloy DH Riser -> ersetzt durch Funn FullOn (Schwarz...und deutlich stabiler)
Vorbau: Race Face SYStem -> ersetzt durch Funn Rippa (2-Punktbefestigung ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß....Schwarz)
Steuersatz: 1/8" threadless Race Face Thermo SP -> ersetzt durch Chris King (obere Lagerschale war defekt, Ersatz nicht zu bekommen)
Laufradsatz: Nabe: Formula disc, Felgen: Mavic D 521, 36-hole
Reifen:    26 x 2.20" Michelin Wild Gripper DH -> ersetzt durch die RubberQueen

Das Gefährt will mit der Schwerkraft bewegt werden. Definitiv kein Cafe-Racer!


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (1. März 2013)

Ein tolles bike hast du da zusammengeschraubt. Solche Räder sieht man hier viel zu selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (1. März 2013)

Find's auch nett anzuschauen 
Endlich mal jemand, der die Specs auflistet!


----------



## goegolo (1. März 2013)

@DrChaos: Nicht schlecht  Hast Du das Giant etwa extra über das flache Land zur Klosterruine pedaliert?


----------



## DrChaos (2. März 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> @DrChaos: Nicht schlecht  Hast Du das Giant etwa extra über das flache Land zur Klosterruine pedaliert?



Aber natuerlich, sogar mit full-face Helm geschützt.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (2. März 2013)

sehr schön, das atx. wirklich sehr schön


----------



## HorstSt (5. März 2013)

Ich hatte das GT Arrowhead auch schon beim GT-Unterforum gezeigt, aber hier passt es noch besser. Trifft es genau: Youngtimerzeit =  schwierige Zeit = Übergang von super klassischen Modellen zur unpretentiösen Neuzeit.

Denn der Rahmen ist richtig gut, die Anbauteile leider kurz vor Baumarkt. Trotzdem finde ich das Bike schön. Ich stehe auf diese Rahmenform von GT, egal ob CrMO, 7000er oder 6000er Alu. Fährt sich auch nicht soooo schlecht. Und aus Originalitätsgründen werde ich es mit den Originalteilen belassen.



Gekauft für 40 EUR, ein bisschen restauriert und geputzt. Jetzt fehlen noch schwarz-weiße GT-Griffe und ein paar Kleinigkeiten - was man aber auf dem Foto nicht sieht.

Horst


----------



## Odyssee (9. März 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe das heutige Wetter genutzt, um meinen letzten Aufbau
abzulichten. Eigentlich wollte ich mich damit auch einmal an einem
Aufbauthread versuchen. Aber leider hat mir dazu das Licht und vor
allem die Geduld gefehlt. Der flow beim Zusammenschrauben war
einfach stärker ;-)

Jedenfalls gibt es hier erst einmal ein Bild, die restlichen in meiner
Gallerie:





Zum Aufbau lässt sich vielleicht noch sagen, dass es sozusagen Leicht-
bau von der Stange ist, wie es vor zehn Jahren möglich war. Also nichts
riesig individuelles, irre kreatives oder selber gebasteltes. Im Ergebnis
hängen dann ehrliche 10,2kg an der Wage. Das hat mich selber etwas
überrascht, weil doch noch relativ viel. Ich werde daran aber auch nichts
mehr ändern. Einmal, weil so ein wunderschönes Adept das Letzte war,
was mich noch gereizt hat und ich "damit" nun abschliessen werde.
Zum Anderen, weil viele Teile aus einem anderen (bekannten) Projekt und
etliche aus der "Zu schön um sie nicht zu haben" Kiste stammten. Und beide
wollte ich gern weg reduzieren.

Was die verbauten Teile betrifft, hier eine Auswahl:
-Fox Fahrwerk mit nicht ganz timekorrekter F80 RLT
-Shimano Schaltwerk und Umwerfer, weil ich aus der Reihe noch nix hatte
-SRAM Rocket auf Schmolke Carbon
-Von Tune Kurbel mit Blättern, Kassette, Stütze, Sattel, Vorbau und Spanner,
wobei ich mich sehr gefreut habe dass Christian Jenny mir eine Spezial-
anfertigung  des Würgers in 36,9mm überlassen hat. Danke Christian und
etwas Werbung für Dich.
-Avid Single Digit / Speed Dial Ultimate
-Bontrager Race Lite LRS mit Chris King Naben aus einem Mantra
und das war es im Großen und Ganzen dann schon.

Ich freu mich, wenn's Euch gefällt.

Viele Grüße derweil

Thomas


----------



## IHateRain (10. März 2013)

Schön  Mir gefällts  Time-correct interessiert im Youngtimerbereich die wenigsten  

Vorstellen könnt ich mit noch die/eine Gabel in schwarz und Scheibenbremsen  Vielleicht gehst Du ja doch nochmal dran 

Sowas kommt mir auch irgendwann in den Keller. Gaaanz bestimmt 

Stets gute Fahrt damit
IHateRain


----------



## TiJoe (10. März 2013)

Moin Thomas!

Mir gefällt dein Bike auch wirklich gut! 

Wobei eine schwarze Gabel schon schick wäre...

Deine verbauten Teile kommen mir zudem irgendwie bekannt vor.
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mein altes Clark Kent wieder mal neu bestückt. Die Parts sind teilweise recht ähnlich: 





Gruß Joe


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (10. März 2013)

Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung Thomas. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. März 2013)

Oh ja...das ist aber wirklich sehr schön geworden! Klar kennen wir viele Teile noch

Ich find die Gabel macht es in dem Fall irgendwie "freundlich" und nicht so "alles-schwarz-böse". 

Auchd das ganze blaue Elox-Zeug find ich hübsch. Sehr detailverliebt alles. TOP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (10. März 2013)

Das Klein Adept gefällt mir!
Eine schwarze Gabel wäre vielleicht noch eine Verbesserung. Aber ansonsten ist es echt gut aufgebaut.
Schaltet das Carbonblatt von Tune gut?


----------



## svennox (10. März 2013)

KLEIN


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1325012


----------



## Odyssee (10. März 2013)

Guten Abend (allein auf weiter Flur)

ich habe den Eindruck ganz Deutschland schaut gerade Tatort 

Jedenfalls vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare. Es freut mich sehr, dass
Euch der Aufbau gefällt.

Und nat. habt Ihr mich mit der Gabel direkt beim wunden Punkt erwischt.
Ich habe gehofft das Silber findet sich wirksam in den Schaltungskompo-
nenten und im Schriftzug wieder. Aber es dominiert schon sehr.
Allein mit einer schwarzen Gabel kann ich mich nicht wirklich anfreunden.
Lieber wirklich was "Freundliches". 
Also werde ich mich mal nach einer Sid in Electric Blue umschauen. 
Da könnt Ihr gern an mich denken. Wenn es nicht klappt, dann bleibt
es so wie es ist.

 @Seven-Eleven: Hinsichtlich Schaltungsverhalten des Carbon-Ketten-
blattes kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. Bislang hing es vor der Rohloff,
wurde kaum gefahren und lief daher auch nicht Gefahr zu brechen.
Beim Einstellen und Testfahren gab es keine Probleme und ehrlich
gesagt wird das Rad wohl nicht wirklich viel gefahren werden.

Da bereitet mir die Rasselbande schon eher Sorgen. Bei der springt
im 5. Gang unter Last nämlich immer die Kette. Die Zähne sind i. O.
und die Schaltung perfekt eingestellt. Es scheint, als wäre die Kette
zu breit, obwohl die HG93 ja schon als superschmal beworben
wurde. Mal sehen.

Schönen Abend Euch allen

Thomas


----------



## Tomak (11. März 2013)

Schönes Bike 

Viel Spaß damit !

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. März 2013)

Boah, das Adept ist ja mal schickt. Das Einzige, das mir (optisch) nicht zusagt, ist das große KB. Beim Rest gibt's nichts zu meckern.


----------



## magas (12. März 2013)

gerade im Aufbau begriffen: Simplon Cirex


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. März 2013)

Das Adept davor, das Simplon, das um die Ecke lunst....

...haben mich irgendwie an ein Bild von mir erinnert

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5824782932/


----------



## Brainman (16. März 2013)

Zweites Winterprojekt erledigt 
Rocky Mountain Element race (99") komplett saniert













Mehr Bilder und Infos zu Anbauteilen im Album


----------



## IHateRain (16. März 2013)

Top  Schnellspanner hinten drehen 
Schön geworden. Sind die alten XTR-Parts gewollt? 952er wären ne Option... 

Glückwunsch uns stets gute Fahrt damit 
IHateRain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (16. März 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Top
> Schön geworden. Sind die alten XTR-Parts gewollt? 952er wären ne Option....



Äääähhmmmm, Nö
Die M900 sind meine erste wahl, also gewollt.
Sollte sich von der Funktion her nichts nehmen und optisch find ich sie schöner als die 950er Serie.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. März 2013)

Sauber! Sieht klasse aus. Dass grüne Parts so gut passen hätte ich nicht gedacht...hab ich bisher noch nie verbaut (außer an nem grünen Rad )

Und ein Rad, wo GOLD dran ist, wird mir immer gefallen...(Storck mal außen vorgelassen)

Ist das die Bartman Magura? Oder ne andere goldene Magura? Ich glaube meine sieht irgendwie bisschen anders aus

Und schön, dass es noch welche gibt, die die 900ter schöner finden, dann bleiben mehr 950/52ger Teile für mich


----------



## Schons_007 (16. März 2013)

Als 'jungen' Youngtimer möchte ich Euch mein immer noch sauschnelles Trek STP-400 nicht vorenthalten:





Gruß, Schons


----------



## Brainman (17. März 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Sauber! Sieht klasse aus.
> 
> 
> Ist das die Bartman Magura? Oder ne andere goldene Magura? Ich glaube meine sieht irgendwie bisschen anders aus



Juup, ist eine "[email protected]" (HS22 D von 1997)
Schön das es gefällt


----------



## ice (17. März 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Zweites Winterprojekt erledigt
> Rocky Mountain Element race (99") komplett saniert
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,
...ist viel arbeit reingefloßen,
 nur der Dämpfer und die einfarbige Lackierung wollen mir an einem ´99iger Rocky Element leider nicht so richtig gefallen...
 und irgendwie sieht der Lenker so hoch und breit aus,oder liegt das am Blickwinkel?

und über 13kg geht gar nicht 

... ich weiß,ist mäkeln auf hohem niveau...viel spaß mit dem Teilchen 
gruß


----------



## Brainman (17. März 2013)

ice schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...ist viel arbeit reingefloßen,
> nur der Dämpfer und die einfarbige Lackierung wollen mir an einem ´99iger Rocky Element leider nicht so richtig gefallen...
> und irgendwie sieht der Lenker so hoch und breit aus,oder liegt das am Blickwinkel?
> ...



Gerade einfarbig gefällt es mir sehr gut.
Zweifarbig mit Ahornblättern hat so ziehmlich jeder.
Der Lenker ist ganz normal 660mm breit mit 2" rise. Liegt am Photo.
Was den Dämpfer angeht gibt es, meiner Meinung nach, nichts besseres für den Rahmen (ich meine Funktion, nicht aussehen).
Gewicht, siehe hier




Anderer Dämpfer (Luft) und andere Laufräder, allerdings bei wesentlich schlechterer Funktion. Dann lieber mehr Gewicht und super Fahrfeeling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (18. März 2013)

Hi,
 @Brainman
  Aha ...so ähnlich kenne ich das Gewicht...meins hat 10,8kg im aktuellen Aufbau ...
 Beim Original Dämpfer hab ich keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht , also kein Grund zum Wechsel ...
 Ist doch immerwieder interessant wie der gleiche Rahmen nach dem Geschmack und Einsatzzweck des Fahrers variiert...

und wegen Galerie und direktem Vergleich
Rocky Element Race ´99




gruß


----------



## IHateRain (18. März 2013)

Schön, mit dem weißen Hinterbau und der weißen Gabel  Wären ein weißer Sattel und Griffe zu bunt? Könnt´s mir zumindest gut vorstellen... 

Gruß
IHateRain


----------



## Brainman (18. März 2013)

Hallo ICE!
Genau so sah mein Rahmen vorher auch aus.
Im prinzip gebe ich dir recht, gegen den Vanilla Float ist nichts einzuwenden. Mir fehlt dabei allerdings die möglichkeit von Zug und Druckstufenverstellung also der anpassung ans Gelände. Auch fahre ich lieber Coil als Luftdämpfer. Aber Gott sei Dank kann das ja jeder machen wie es ihm gefällt 
Gruß


----------



## ice (18. März 2013)

Hi,

 weiße Giffe hat ich schon--- sind nicht lange weiß --- und darum hab ich 'nen weißen Sattel nie ausprobiert...

 gruß


----------



## IHateRain (18. März 2013)

Verstehe


----------



## Seven-Eleven (18. März 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Zweites Winterprojekt erledigt
> Rocky Mountain Element race (99") komplett saniert
> 
> 
> ...




Tolles Bike!
Habe selber noch einen 96`er Rocky Element Rahmen hier. Leider wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zu restaurieren.

Ich bin ihn lange gefahren. Fuhr sich wirklich gut.


----------



## Vernon (19. März 2013)

Auch wenn mein Eingelenker- Scotty (G Zero Strike FX) das Thema um ein Jahr verfehlt (BJ 2001) doch mal ein Bild 

Er ist mein Alltagsbike und hat mich bisher bei keiner Tour im Stich gelassen


----------



## IHateRain (19. März 2013)

Du, dass ist hier ganz und gar nicht falsch  Sieht schick aus


----------



## coast13 (19. März 2013)

Hi !

echt schick das Strike ! Wie bist Du denn mit dem Radium Dämpfer zufrieden ?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. März 2013)

1. tauchen hier auch Räder bis teilweise 2004/2005 auf und jeder freut sich drüber
2. ist das ein Klasse Gefährt und wohl auch Gefährte....

...sieht super aus.

Und so sehr ich das schwarz/grün/goldene RM auch gelobt habe, die Version mit dem flachen Lenker in blau weiß find ich irgendwie schöner anzusehen...In dem Zusammenhang: Warum drehen so viele die Riser-Lenker nach vorne? Gehört das so?
Ist mir schon so oft aufgefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## era (19. März 2013)

^Wieviel Kg ?
Sag mal was zu den verbauten Teilen.
Hattest du schon mal Bedenken bei deinen Gewicht ?


----------



## Vernon (19. März 2013)

Schön, wenn es gefällt, besten Dank!

 @coast13: Ich bin mit den Radium Dämpfer recht glücklich, hatte noch keine Probleme mit und er arbeitet recht ordentlich. Ich wollte aber eigentlich ein anderes Modell, leider passen nicht wirklich viele Modelle in den Rahmen.

 @era, meinst du mich?


----------



## era (19. März 2013)

Vernon schrieb:


> Schön, wenn es gefällt, besten Dank!
> 
> 
> 
> @_era_, meinst du mich?


neh, bist du verückt..
meinte ich


----------



## coast13 (19. März 2013)

hab den auch in zwei Rädern... und find den auch echt gut..zu dem Preis !


----------



## Vernon (19. März 2013)

coast13 schrieb:


> hab den auch in zwei Rädern... und find den auch echt gut..zu dem Preis !



Denke ich doch auch, Preis Leistung echt fair!


----------



## IHateRain (19. März 2013)

Na, wieviel Du wiegst und ob Du bei Deinem Gewicht bedenken hast!?!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. März 2013)

Ich glaub die BMXler waren nur wegen der Lenkerstellung gepostet, nicht weil BistDuVerrückt die fährt....


----------



## era (19. März 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich glaub die BMXler waren nur wegen der Lenkerstellung gepostet, nicht weil BistDuVerrückt die fährt....


Puh ...
Und ich dachte schon..
Ich fühlte mich auf bmx nie zu hause.. hab es mal ganz kurz probegefahren..


----------



## Hagelsturm (19. März 2013)

juhuu..ich will auch mal 

kann zwar mit euern high tech bikes nicht ganz so mithalten aber es bringt mich jeden tag schnell und sicher zur arbeit - wieder zurück und sonst wohin.
und mein lenker ist auch grade haha


grüssle

oh..foddo vergessen..loool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## era (20. März 2013)

Die Kurbel ist richtig schwer..


----------



## dodderer (20. März 2013)

Weil schlechtes Foto dann wenigstens großes Foto


----------



## Hagelsturm (20. März 2013)

> Die Kurbel ist richtig schwer..



joah..wird aber bestimmt auch noch ausgetauscht..kurbeln und laufräder sind glaub das einzig orginale am rad..




> Weil schlechtes Foto dann wenigstens großes Foto



hahaha..was so nicht geplant..aufm handy sah das nicht so groß aus


----------



## era (20. März 2013)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> joah..wird aber bestimmt auch noch ausgetauscht..kurbeln und laufräder sind glaub das einzig orginale am rad..


Innenlagerlänge = 123 mm ?
Dann passt diese hier ohne austausch des innenlagers..
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1174/a34687/fc-m431-kurbel-vierkant-schwarz.html


----------



## Hagelsturm (20. März 2013)

ich hab letztens schon eine von denen hier ersteigert







aber die werd ich nun erstmal in ein anderes bike verbauen.


----------



## coast13 (20. März 2013)

era schrieb:


> Innenlagerlänge = 123 mm ?
> Dann passt diese hier ohne austausch des innenlagers..
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1174/a34687/fc-m431-kurbel-vierkant-schwarz.html




na die dürfte ja wohl auch nicht besser/leichter sein ! tss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## era (20. März 2013)

coast13 schrieb:


> na die dürfte ja wohl auch nicht besser/leichter sein ! tss


Ich find sie besser


----------



## coast13 (20. März 2013)

era schrieb:


> Ich find sie besser



why ?


----------



## era (20. März 2013)

coast13 schrieb:


> why ?


Weil die alte über ein kg wog.
Naja , ist auch länger.
Mit kurzen kurbeln komm ich nicht wirklich klar..
lieber 175 mm kurbelarmlänge..


----------



## Hagelsturm (20. März 2013)

ich glaub das ist die selbe nur in schwarz und neueres model.

also wenn ich zu faul sein sollte innenlager zu wechseln pack ich da einfach raceface dran.das wär für mich die beste alternative denk ich mal so.


----------



## coast13 (20. März 2013)

dürfte definitiv die bessere Entscheidung sein


----------



## schakal77 (21. März 2013)

Falls wn interessiert, my special own creation....
hierbei handelt es sich um folgende Komponenten:
KTM Race Cross Titanium Rahmen 
mit selbst angeschweisster Bremssattelaufnahme 
(BJ. ca. 1998)
DT Swiss LRS (240`s XR 350...)
SID XC HYDRA AIR
Nachgefräste XT Kurbel
ROOX Vorbau, Ritchey Teile...
9,3 kg mit Crank Brothers Candy


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. März 2013)

Das ist ein Titanrahmen? mit selbst angeschweißter Bremshalterung RESPEKT
Und das ganz Teil sieht richtig gut und schnell aus...schönes Rad!


----------



## schakal77 (22. März 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Ein Arbeitskollege hatte mal die Aufgabe ein Pumpenflügelrad aus Titan zu bauen (irgendeine Spezialanwendung)...
Und wies der Zufall so will kommt man ins Gespräch, und schon hat er mir des Blechle in unglaublichen 4 Std Arbeitszeit (für diese beiden Schweissnähte!!!) angeschweisst!

Das war vor 2 Jahren, muss sagen funktioniert perfekt, auch schon ungefähr 10 Rennen damit gefahren...

Die Schrauber im Bikeshop schütteln jedesmal beim Anblick meines Rades den Kopf!


----------



## goegolo (23. März 2013)

Ähhhh, ja. Einmal Kernschrott und einmal Edelschrott....


----------



## IHateRain (23. März 2013)

One mans trash is another mans treasure  Alles Geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. April 2013)

Hier auch was zum Thema "Geschmacksache"


----------



## svennox (9. April 2013)

so ein ROCKY-MOUNTAIN ging bei ebay gerade für nicht mal 1000,- weg,
allerdings "nur" so ähnlich, aber nicht schlechter, inkl. toller Parts 

..tolles RAD 



ice schrieb:


> Hi,
> @Brainman
> Aha ...so ähnlich kenne ich das Gewicht...meins hat 10,8kg im aktuellen Aufbau ...
> Beim Original Dämpfer hab ich keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht , also kein Grund zum Wechsel ...
> ...


----------



## ice (10. April 2013)

Hi,
 @svennox
danke
...gut das ich mich nicht trennen will...

gruß


----------



## ice (20. April 2013)

hi,

...hier gibt´s auch nix neues...

 hab´ mein Rocky für die neue Saison mal ein bischen erneuert  





und beim knipsen ist mir einer ins Bild getapst...

gruß


----------



## gtbiker (20. April 2013)

Braunbären in Hessen


----------



## IHateRain (20. April 2013)

ice schrieb:


> und beim knipsen ist mir einer ins Bild getapst...
> 
> gruß





Schönes Rad


----------



## dodderer (20. April 2013)

Gehört schon mir, hole ich nächste Woche in Wales ab 
Werde, wenn möglich, damit eine Runde in Brechfa 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRtAsQ7LmmI"]Raven (black) MTB Trail at Near Brechfa, Carms - YouTube[/nomedia]

fahren, dann gibt es auch schöne Bilder
Aus dem langen Film, bei 3:17 die location, ich letztes Jahr, aber halt mit einem total bekloppten bike (Rotwild X1 :kotz:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/286308/


----------



## dodderer (20. April 2013)

ice schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ...hier gibt´s auch nix neues...
> 
> ...



Sehr schönes bike 
Was fährst Du mit dem race King? Ich trau mich damit nur auf Waldautobahnen


----------



## HorstSt (21. April 2013)

Ist der Braunbär ein Eurasier oder ein Altdeutscher Hütehund? Letzteren habe ich auch.





Hier auf der letzten Schneetour mit meinem Benotto Fixie-MTB in der Nähe der Siegelsknippen (Hatte ich schon mal beim Singlespeed-Touren-Fred gezeigt, wo's ja eigentlich auch hingehört.).

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (21. April 2013)

hi,
 @dodderer
 also ich fahr den Raceking ohne probleme seit einiger Zeit hier im Mittelgebirge auf jedem Untergrund , solange es nicht zu naß ist. Im späten Herbst kommt dann der MountainKing drauf...

 @HorstSt
 RESPEKT 
ist ein Eurasier .... meistens höre ich ChowChow ... oder schlimmeres 





meine 2 Rabauken  8 und 1 Jahr alt

gruß


----------



## BigJohn (21. April 2013)

Naja, ein bisschen Chowchow steckt in jedem Eurasier.


----------



## dodderer (21. April 2013)

In meinem Eurasier ist kein Chow Chow, ganz sicher nicht 





Mein Sunn *DOGG* werdet ihr sicher nicht als youngtimer akzeptieren 
Ist aber immer brav auf jeder Dienstreise im Auto dabei, und oft auch im Flieger


----------



## Davidbelize (22. April 2013)

98er GT STS DH


----------



## Lapper22 (22. April 2013)

Dein STS ist soo schick! Das war immer mein Jungendtraum

Gruß Sven


----------



## coast13 (22. April 2013)

wunderschönes Teil !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (22. April 2013)

ich könnte es hier wiederholen, aber es reicht, wenn ich sage:


----------



## Sahnie (25. April 2013)

Den Sattel könnte man aber mal wieder neu beziehen lassen...


----------



## sporty (30. April 2013)




----------



## Thaddel (30. April 2013)

Geile Semmel...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Mai 2013)

...und noch ein anderes Bild für die Galerie





oder 2


----------



## Davidbelize (6. Mai 2013)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Den Sattel könnte man aber mal wieder neu beziehen lassen...



das ein gebrauchsgegenstand mit schöner patina und kein show-bike.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (7. Mai 2013)

am Wochenende beim King of Müggelz

echt wunderschönes Endorphin. Mich hätte mal das Gewicht von der schwarzen Schönheit interessiert aber der Besitzer war nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (9. Mai 2013)

WOW!  

Interessanter Aufbau. Und das Ding stand einfach Herrenlos im Wald rum?


----------



## Deleted 272713 (9. Mai 2013)

@sporty,
Klasse Teil!!!


----------



## Thias (13. Mai 2013)

Warum hast du es nicht einfach mitgenommen und gewogen 

Ich finde das Teil auch wirklich super. Ein Rad zum neidisch werden. 
Die Bremsen sehen so filligran aus, auf dem Bild, dass ich angst hätte, da richtig reinzulangen. Sind das KCNC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte bei den Bremskörpern eher auf AEST getippt...die Hebel könnten die XLC sein....
Aber damit scheinen manche schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht zu haben. Hat Armin die nicht irgendwo verbaut?


----------



## Thias (13. Mai 2013)

AEST stimmt. Kosten ja gerade mal 60 Euro das Paar. Ich bin verliebt 
Wie die wohl an nem '94er Speceialized FSR aussehen würden? *duck und weg*

Obwohl die KCNC schon recht ähnlich sind: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27884_VB6-v-h-Set-V-Brake-Felgenbremse-.html

Edit: Also ehrlichgesagt, ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen KCNC und AEST...


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (13. Mai 2013)

Thias schrieb:


> Warum hast du es nicht einfach mitgenommen und gewogen



Vielleicht hat das tatsächlich jemand gemacht. Jetzt is es bei ebay drin: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Scott-Carbon...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item3382226162

Edit: Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Ich will hier ganz sicher niemandem etwas unterstellen!

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Thias (13. Mai 2013)

Die Wohnung passt zu dem Rad, von dem her...

Aber er hätte lieber dein Bild für die Auktion nehmen sollen. Da schauts irgendwie besser aus.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Mai 2013)

Bringt die Leute nicht auf dumme Gedanken -> Bilderklau


----------



## rpguagua (13. Mai 2013)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Hier hab ich auch was für einen Youngtimer, leider sind sie noch 8Fach.
> Hab aber noch kein Rad dran bauen können.
> Bitte um Vorschlage was dazu vom Style und Kultfaktor passen könnte.
> 
> ...


 
Da passt doch der Rahmen gut dazu:



atzepenga schrieb:


> Rahmen:
> RitcheySoftTail 97
> Gewicht: 2077g
> Oberrohr: 56cm
> ...


----------



## vor-werk (13. Mai 2013)

hab mich mal spontan hier angemeldet, weil ich das Thema so spannend finde. Hatten wir ein German A. Durango schon?

https://skydrive.live.com/embed?cid=DFF65ACF8D8E5B15&resid=DFF65ACF8D8E5B15%21247&authkey=ACBeOf-2fLHhepM


----------



## HorstSt (13. Mai 2013)

Nur aus Interesse: Wie funktioniert das denn überhaupt? Biegen sich dann die Kettenstreben beim Einfedern mit, oder wie? Und vekantet sich dann nicht die "Buchse" an der Feder?
Horst


----------



## rpguagua (13. Mai 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Nur aus Interesse: Wie funktioniert das denn überhaupt? Biegen sich dann die Kettenstreben beim Einfedern mit, oder wie? Und vekantet sich dann nicht die "Buchse" an der Feder?
> Horst



Der Ritchey Rahmen ist aus Stahl, da Stahl ein gewisses Maß an Flex hat und der Federweg an dem Bike ca. 2-3 cm ist geht sich dass ohne Scharniere aus und spart daher Gewicht. (= die Kettenstreben biegen sich)

Damals hatte man für Cross Country Rennen vornehmlich Starrahmen bzw kamen gerade die ersten Cross Country Full-Suspentions auf zB das Trek und das Klein das hier auch schon mla gezeigt wurde, die nur im Sitzen Federn im Wiegetritt aber defacto Starrrahmen waren. Es war halt damals das geringe Gewicht wichtiger als Komfort, da kam Tom Ritchey auf eine seiner genialen Ideen.

Es war glaub ich eine Elastomerkombination und keine Feder verbaut (wegen dem Gewicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (14. Mai 2013)

Ist ein Softtail-Rahmen, das sieht man bis heute noch teilweise (zB Salsa Dos Niner).


----------



## ice (18. Mai 2013)

Hi,
...nach der Bastelei  und vor der ersten Tour noch eins für die Gallerie...:





gruß


----------



## MoeOdenwald (20. Mai 2013)

Hi, mein Scott pro limited:





Gruß
Mike


----------



## ice (20. Mai 2013)

Hi,

 das gefällt  

gruß


----------



## ikonaut (21. Mai 2013)

gilt das schon, als frischer opa hat man es gern gemütlicher.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Mai 2013)

Da Fehlen bloß noch die Männerreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lapper22 (21. Mai 2013)

Die Spinergy-Laufräder sind ein Traum!

Gruß Sven


----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. Mai 2013)

Lapper22 schrieb:


> Die Spinergy-Laufräder sind ein Traum!
> 
> Gruß Sven



Aber leider nicht ganz ungefährlich.

Mit normalen Reifen gefällt mir das Bike besser.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Mai 2013)

Der Rest von der Karre ist mir auch zu wuchtig für so Reifen. Jetzt hab ich ja endlich eine wohlwollende Beschreibung von Herrn Biolek für mich entdeckt:
Sieht "interessant" aus 

Ne, das wäre so die Optik, von der ich gleich Abstand genommen habe als ich mal laut drüber nachgedacht habe auf ein Votec mit GS4 auch solche Dackelschneider zu montieren. Das geht nicht zusammen. Da, wo man diese Reifen fährt, brauchts kein Fully ....und umgekehrt. Die kann man auf ein starres Bike montieren, notfalls mit filigraner Federgabel.


----------



## HorstSt (22. Mai 2013)

So, dann auch noch für die Galerie.





Sozusagen Version 1.0 - Sattel/Sattelstange und Lenker/Vorbau sind noch nicht optimal. Ob sich weitere Aufwertungen lohnen, weiß ich noch nicht, denn das Teil hat was und fährt gut, ist aber leider sackschwer.
Weitere Infos gibt's hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10615215#post10615215


----------



## shylock (23. Mai 2013)

So,nachdem ich jetzt die guten,alten Vierkolben Shimanos montiert habe,die Vanilla gewartet,die leicht siffende Hydraulikleitung ersetzt und mein Spielzeug etwas dekoriert habe,lohnt es sich mal wieder,ein Foto hochzuladen.
80% des guten Stücks kommen aus dem Bikemarkt....danke an alle Vorbesitzer der Teile,ich habe großen Spass an meinem Sofa.


----------



## 6ix-pack (23. Mai 2013)

Nettes intense! Die Sterne wären mir ein wenig viel. Im Album hast du das mit einem Stern, das würde mir in Kombination mit intense decal auf dem unterrohr besser gefallen.

PS: ist das dein Mountaincycle im Album?


----------



## shylock (24. Mai 2013)

Ja,das San Andreas habe ich mal in der Bucht geschossen,allerdings war der Hinterbau ausgeschlagen  - ich hatte es mal zum fahren aufgebaut,aber jetzt ist es in Duschland eingelagert und wird irgendwann mal als Ersatzteilspender oder Deko enden.
Schade,aber das Uzzi fährt sich sowieso um Welten besser.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## IHateRain (24. Mai 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Aber DualControl, geht das denn ?


 

Meinst Du an dem betr. Rad, oder überhaupt? 



Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (24. Mai 2013)

Gut, Peter - bei den Argumenten kann ich Deine Bedenken verstehen  
Da ich selbst diese Dual-Controls habe hat es mich einfach interessiert. Aber ich fahre ja kaum/komme ja kaum aus meinem Keller, daher finde ich sie...sagen wir "In Ordnung"  Kann nichts schlechtes berichten...alles funzt einwandfrei 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## IHateRain (24. Mai 2013)

Na, die Räder und ich - wir wollen ja  Aber die Familie, das Wetter, die Baustellen und auch die Arbeit machen mir aktuell einen Strich durch meine Rechnung 

Eh - heute Morgen hat mein Thermostat 4° angezeigt! VIER! Vielleicht poste ich auch mal Off-Topic im Dampfablasser 

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## ice (24. Mai 2013)

Hi,
das kommt mir im Moment sehr bekannt vor 

habe Sommer , eher Jahresurlaub und komme kaum zum fahren... 
  fals es mal angenehm ist,das Wetter, habe ich andere sachen zu erledigen 
und kaum bin ich damit fertig und ich hätte die nötige Zeit ...regen und kälte...

gruß


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## shylock (24. Mai 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Was bei dem Lenkwinkel nicht verwunderlich ist:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/941544?in=user
> 
> Mir gefällt das Intense jetzt besser, macht nen frischen Eindruck, Glückwunsch!
> ...



Der Lenkwinkel war nicht so das Problem,da U-Turn in der Gabel und nur zur Probe aufgebaut,bestückt hätte ich das ganze wahrscheinlich mit einer niedriger bauenden Marzocchi MX pro,aber so nur mit Sachen aus meiner Grabbelkiste.
Ich bin noch am überlegen,wie ich den Hinterbau irgendwann zum wackelfreien Leben erwecken könnte,Aluschweißgerät ist vorhanden(der Sitzdom mußte vor der ersten Fahrt auch erstmal nachgeschweißt werden).Die Buchsen sind nicht das Problem,da bereits neu.


Und zum Uzzi: DualControl funktioniert super,auf Singletrails(gibt es hier wie Sand am Meer)gibt es auch keine Probleme und krasse Abfahrten spare ich mir.
Die Eingewöhnung war kurz,man muß halt nur wollen.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## shylock (24. Mai 2013)

Keine Bange,entsorgt wird das San Andreas nicht und wird bestimmt nochmal irgendeinem sinnvollen Zweck zugeführt,aber Stangenware ist das ahle Uzzi nun auch nicht....ich weiß noch,wie ich meine Nase im Bikeporno plattgedrückt habe,aber der damalige Preis war.....abgehoben.

Das MountainCycle ist halt ein Eingelenker und stinkt leider fahrtechnisch gegen das Intense ab.


----------



## DrChaos (24. Mai 2013)

shylock schrieb:


> Keine Bange,entsorgt wird das San Andreas nicht und wird bestimmt nochmal irgendeinem sinnvollen Zweck zugeführt,aber Stangenware ist das ahle Uzzi nun auch nicht....ich weiß noch,wie ich meine Nase im Bikeporno plattgedrückt habe,aber der damalige Preis war.....abgehoben.
> 
> Das MountainCycle ist halt ein Eingelenker und stinkt leider fahrtechnisch gegen das Intense ab.



Ich muss sagen, dass Uzzi SLX war auch immer mein Traumbike...leider is es auch im Youngtimermarkt immer noch unverschämt teuer ... 4-Gelenker mit echtem Horst-Link rocken  auch heute noch.

Ein tolles Bike hast du gebaut  auch wenn ich mir den Lenker tiefer und näher an die Brust setzen würde .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## shylock (24. Mai 2013)

Einen Tick länger wäre schön gewesen,doch leider gab es das Uzzi SL nicht größer als M(soweit ich weiß).Zum Trailsurfen hat der Rahmen für mich aber eine schöne Größe und die Länge ließ sich formschön mit der Thomson ausgleichen.


----------



## neddie (25. Mai 2013)

96er Cannondale SV700 carbon in Alltagsversion mit Schloss und Alltagspedal


----------



## Specialized_man (5. Juni 2013)

bitte löschen


----------



## Specialized_man (5. Juni 2013)

mein neues -fürallesmögliche - Bike


----------



## HorstSt (12. Juni 2013)

Und noch ein Merida: Mein Al-Bon-Tec 870 LX





Einen Aufbauthread gibt's dazu nicht, denn mehr als die überflüssigen Teile abbauen, war da nicht zu tun. Nur der Sattel muss noch geändert werden. Die neuen Schwalbe Marathon waren drauf. Da es eh als Straßen-MTB gefahren wird, OK. Wären zwar nicht meine erste Wahl gewesen, aber jetzt werden sie erst mal runtergefahren.
Gabel und Hinterbau sind aus Stahl, der Rest ist Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Juni 2013)

Das ist aber komplett Classic oder? Schaftvorbau, komplette schwarze LX mit 4-kant Kurbel, Cantis usw...

nun ja...die Reifen halt nicht Aber mir gefällts in der Farbkombination. Und sieht noch ziemlich gut erhalten aus. TOP!


----------



## HorstSt (12. Juni 2013)

Naja, es ist komplett original, soweit ich das beurteilen kann - bis auf Reifen und vermutlich Sattel und Griffe. Classic, dafür dürfte es weder alt genug noch richtungsweisend genug sein.
Der Zustand ist wirklich gut, bis auf ein paar Kampfspuren.
Horst


----------



## AxelF1977 (12. Juni 2013)

So, mein Alltagsrenner ist für diese Saison fertig. Vorbereitet mit 2 Flaschenhaltern, dass die Familie nicht dursten muss bei Ausflügen. 

Macht ne Menge Spaß das Bike, steif wie sau und alle Parts funktionieren wie am 1. Tag (habe viele klassik parts verbaut).






Weitere Bilder in meinem Album


----------



## AxelF1977 (13. Juni 2013)

rence schrieb:


> ha, super Danke! in der Tat wurde das Teil von mir mit 15 aus gebraucht und neuteilen, die Ich günstig bekommen habe aufgebaut. Ich war damals einfach nur froh ein "richtiges"Mtb zu bekommen. die sid ist ein bisschen später rangekommen, vorher war eine gelbe, farblich passende stahlgabel dran.



Die Bikes unserer Jugend, sind die Bikes, die wir nie vergessen werden. Alle kommenden Bikes müssen sich an unseren alten Schätzen messen. So auch bei mir. Jedes Bike das ich gerade aufbaue kann nie so cool sein wie mein Muddy Fox Seeka Mega (was mir geklaut wurde, 2x )


----------



## dodderer (13. Juni 2013)

Lecker Marin 
Hatte auch gaaanz lange über diesen Rahmen nachgedacht, aber ich hasse Kettengeklapper. Drum gibt es am hardtail für mich nur Rohloff mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden, und das kann der Rahmen leider nicht.
Viel Spaß damit...................


----------



## AxelF1977 (13. Juni 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


> Lecker Marin
> Hatte auch gaaanz lange über diesen Rahmen nachgedacht, aber ich hasse Kettengeklapper. Drum gibt es am hardtail für mich nur Rohloff mit verschiebbaren Ausfallenden, und das kann der Rahmen leider nicht.
> Viel Spaß damit...................



Danke  Habe das Bike gerettet, war in einem schlechten Zustand (siehe mein Album). Nun macht es wieder Spaß und wird bewegt (muss sich nicht tot stehen).


----------



## TomR. (16. Juni 2013)

so, muss ja auch mal=)
 mein Cannondale M400...nicht mehr ganz "timecorrect"...aber der Rahmen ist definitiv ein Youngtimer!


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juni 2013)

Mein Element DH t.o nun mit altersgerechteren Parts versehen ...


----------



## dodderer (17. Juni 2013)

Sehr fein 
Was für einen Vorbau hast Du da ausgegraben?


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juni 2013)

Man mag eigentlich gar nicht glauben wie wirklich gut sich die olle Karre trotz des hohen Trtlagers über die Trails jagen lässt    

Der Vorbau ein verstellbarer: Easton Ad Vice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Juni 2013)

Da schließe ich mich dem dodderer sofort an: Wirklich sehr fein XTR und Raceface, Vanilla-Dämpfer (hab ich an meinem F7 auch noch verbastelt) und bisschen Carbon dazu und lauter tolle Bilder davon gemacht. Super!


----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juni 2013)

Danke,danke ...  alle Bilder  inkl. der Realisierung einer Scheibenbremse für hinten gibts hier im Album: ROCKY MOUNTAIN DH t.o


----------



## Hellspawn (17. Juni 2013)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Nur die aussermittige Klemmung des Carbonlenkers würde mir Angst machen. Ist der Lenker für sowas freigegeben?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (17. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## TomR. (17. Juni 2013)

was meinst du mit "gemäß"?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (17. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## TomR. (17. Juni 2013)

ja, der Sattel...ein Thema für sich=) Da habe ich schon im Aufbauthread extra drum gebeten, den außer Acht zu lassen=) Bisher waren alle anderen Sättel so unbequem...nun habe ich mal in etwas gemütlicheres investiert...stimmt...eine Schönheit ist es nicht und auch vom Gewicht her ist er eigentlich voll daneben...aber mein Hintern dankt es mir!=)


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juni 2013)

Da geht's gleich wieder rauf:


----------



## TomR. (17. Juni 2013)

da würde sich ne schwarze Kurbel aber gut machen...egal...so ein Teil kommt auch noch irgendwann! Schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (17. Juni 2013)

Hi,







 das Element DH ist  klasse 

gruß


----------



## magas (17. Juni 2013)

wirklich sehr fein, das Element - wie eigentlich jedes Deiner Räder 

weil Du es eh angeprochen hast: wie hoch kommt das Tretlager über den Boden ? schaut rekordverdächtig aus


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juni 2013)

Sieht aus als wären die Dämpfer (zumindest die Gabel) deultich zu lang


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (17. Juni 2013)

ein Traum das Rocky....
da würde ich auch noch meinem Flohmarktfund fremdgehen...
was für eine Manitou ist das denn

Gruß


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Juni 2013)

Millennium. Steht auch auf der Brücke


----------



## dodderer (17. Juni 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Man mag eigentlich gar nicht glauben wie wirklich gut sich die olle Karre trotz des hohen Trtlagers über die Trails jagen lässt




Habe mit den heutigen Tretlagerhöhen bei long travel bikes (wie z.B Rotwild X1 ) vielmehr Probleme als mit den alten, "hochlagerigen" bikes wie z.B. das Alpine Trail oder das Santa Cruz Bullit. Mit diesen bikes habe ich 0 Probleme, mit dem Hirsch habe ich ewig ge:kotz:, bis ich es dann verkauft habe und auch keine Träne nachgeweint habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (17. Juni 2013)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Nur die aussermittige Klemmung des Carbonlenkers würde mir Angst machen. Ist der Lenker für sowas freigegeben?



Da hab ich auch mal drüber nachgedacht und bin für mich zu dem Entschluss gekommen - geht klar, da es sich um die verstärkte DH Version des MonkeyLite handelt.



magas schrieb:


> wirklich sehr fein, das Element - wie eigentlich jedes Deiner Räder
> 
> weil Du es eh angeprochen hast: wie hoch kommt das Tretlager über den Boden ? schaut rekordverdächtig aus



Da mußte ich jetzt erst mal messen  ...  38cm und damit nur 1cm höher als beim Marin,das hätte ich nicht gedacht 









dodderer schrieb:


> Habe mit den heutigen Tretlagerhöhen bei long travel bikes (wie z.B Rotwild X1 ) vielmehr Probleme als mit den alten, "hochlagerigen" bikes wie z.B. das Alpine Trail oder das Santa Cruz Bullit. Mit diesen bikes habe ich 0 Probleme, mit dem Hirsch habe ich ewig ge:kotz:, bis ich es dann verkauft habe und auch keine Träne nachgeweint habe.



Hat halt alles seine Vor- und Nachteile ... auf meiner Hausrunde liegt z.Bsp. ein richtig fetter Baumstamm quer über dem Singletrail,da gibts nur absteigen und drüberheben oder halt beherzt den Lenker richtig hochziehen und drüberrutschen,mit den "Oldies" geht das richtig gut


----------



## Compolli (7. Juli 2013)

Ist´s schon ein Youngtimer? Kein Ahnung! Gehört´s hier her?

Das müsst Ihr bitte entscheiden:

Heute erster ernsthafter Ausritt mit meinem modifizierten Gary Fisher Procaliber Ltd.











Leicht ist es und Spass macht es! Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Juli 2013)

...und sieht klasse aus

(einzig die obere Steuersatzschale)

und der Vorbau finde ich passt nicht...Ich kanns nichtmal erklären warum. Vielleicht ist es auch die Reflexion auf dem Vorbau, aber der ist irgendwie zu silber...Ansonsten ist der Tune mein Lieblingsvorbau Ich hab selbst noch 2 rumliegen aber auch aus dem Grund nie montiert, weils nicht richtig gepasst hätte...(nun gut...der eine ist ein 135ger, der passt mir nie mehr ) 

Aber tolles Rad!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## dodderer (8. Juli 2013)

Bevor es hier zu klassisch wird, denn dafür gibt es ja die Klassikerabteilung :





Die "Quake" Gabel musste einfach an den "Quake" Rahmen, und da sie in  schwarz (noch 2 x vorhanden) nicht so schön ist wie die Rote (hierfür nochmals Dank an "geogolo"), wurde der Rest der Anbaureile eben farblich angepasst. Zum Glück für den Familienfrieden nur aus Bestand


----------



## DrChaos (8. Juli 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> ihr werdet stück für stück zu klassikern
> 
> was ist das für ne Gabel? sieht aus als wäre die 20mm zu lang.....
> 
> Ansonsten finde isch das jarryfischer rad supper...und bin neidisch.




Wirklich schick das GF . Will haben Faktor. Auch wenn der Purist in mir flüstert, dass es schon ein Trek ist.  Lecker.

LG Chris


----------



## BigJohn (8. Juli 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> was ist das für ne Gabel? sieht aus als wäre die 20mm zu lang.....


Sieht aus wie eine von diesen Trekking/Cyclocross-Carbongabeln für dünne 28er.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Juli 2013)

..und Skinwalls gehn mal gar nicht bei den Youngtimern


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Compolli (8. Juli 2013)

Die Gabel baut auf den Fotos tatsächlich etwas hoch. Ist mir am Original aber naoch garnicht aufgefallen.

Zur Lagerschale des Steuersatzes: Die muss so! Was auf den beiden Fotos leider nicht erkennbar ist, sind die anderen goldenen Teile, wie z.B. an den Schnellspannern und an den Griffen. Sind nämlich eigentlich rastafarben!

Achso: Die Skinnwalls bleiben!!! Aber den Vorbau würde ich ggf. gegen einen Titanvorbau tauschen wenn ich etwas passendes finde oder angeboten bekomme


----------



## outofsightdd (9. Juli 2013)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Hier hab ich auch was für einen Youngtimer, leider sind sie noch 8Fach.
> Hab aber noch kein Rad dran bauen können.
> Bitte um Vorschlage was dazu vom Style und Kultfaktor passen könnte.


96er Storck Adrenalin oder Rebel im "Atlanta"-Dress:



Quelle

Ist auch nicht abwegiger als "Scott USA" in #518 (ein Mega9-Rad aus dem Jahr 2000).

Aber schöner Thread, kann man herrlich drin versacken und altes Zeug auskramen.


----------



## dodderer (9. Juli 2013)

Darf ich hier rein?
Die Kurbel und der Dämpfer sind etwas neuer, ansonsten bin ich aus"ollen" Teilen zusammengebaut


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Juli 2013)

Deine Marins sind immer wieder genial...irgendwer hat doch schon festgestellt, dass ich eigentlich ein "Marin-Holgi" bin  Wenn hier nicht die Bude mit Kleins voll wäre, dann würd ich sicher mit Marin weitermachen...die Outfits sind ja vorhanden - aber nicht galeriewürdig 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1319154?in=set


Und wie lustig, dass mein olles Storck hier wieder auftaucht. Von meinem Käufer aber mittlerweile auch schon lange wieder verhökert...leider seitdem nie mehr gesehen...


----------



## DrChaos (9. Juli 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


> Darf ich hier rein?
> Die Kurbel und der Dämpfer sind etwas neuer, ansonsten bin ich aus"ollen" Teilen zusammengebaut



Schickes, elegantes Bike. Nur der gelbe Sattel und die roten Griffe wollen mir nicht zusagen


----------



## dodderer (9. Juli 2013)

Tja, das bike soll ja zu 98% bergab fahren in Stromberg, Beerfelden und ähnlichen Orten 
Da bleibt es, bedingt durch meine bescheidenen Fahrkünste, nicht aus, dass so ein bike ab und an mal ohne mich durch die Prärie segelt. Drum habe ich einen Sattel und Griffe aus Bestand gewählt, um nicht die Kasse zusehr zu belasten. 
Der Sattel ist so grottenschlecht, auf dem kann man keine 5km fahren, aber das soll ja auf diesem bike im Stehen passieren, also ist er nicht so wichtig. @_Holgi_: Das 1997er Mount Vision steht zur Disposition, zumindest der Rahmen. Ist mir mit 17,5" doch ein klienes bisschen zu klein, und der gelbe "neue" hat 19". Wenn es Dich also nach einem Marin gelüstet................


----------



## DrChaos (10. Juli 2013)

Ich erlaube mir einmal hier das (für jemand anderen in Auftrag durchgeführte) Makeover eines Spezi HR Comp zu präsentieren.

Das war der Ausgang







Der Rahmen wurde sodann blank gestrahlt, grundiert, mit einem RAL 9006 Basislack benebelt und nach dem Aufbringen der neu angefertigten Decals mit einem Seidenglanzklarlack (25 % Glanzgrad) versiegelt. 

Das Casting der (nicht originalen) Judy Race war hinüber, die wurde per Hand geschliffen, poliert, mit klarem Haftgrund vorbereitet und ohne Basislack ebenfalls mit Seidenglanzklarlack versiegelt.

Das Ergebnis: 






Verbaut sind: 
Schaltung / Naben (Bremsgriffe): LX
Felgen: Mavic
Tretlager/Kurbel: RaceFace Northshore DH
Pedale: DX (SPD)
Stütze, Sattel, Steuerlager: Ritchey
Vorbau und Lenker: RaceFace Ride
Bremsen: Avid BB5
Reifen: DMR Bikes MOTO 2.2
Gabel: RockShox Judy Race (100 mm) 
Griffe und Flaschenhalter: Specialized

von vorne: 






Let the Roast begin ...


----------



## dodderer (10. Juli 2013)

Schön ist es geworden, sehr schlicht, unaufdringlich.
Und vor Allem hat es eine BB


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Juli 2013)

Boah! Ich finds cool...richtig großer Aufwand, der sich gelohnt hat. Sieht klasse - wie erwähnt - unaufdringlich aus. Zeitlos schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (10. Juli 2013)

Viel aufwand für ein olles Speci, aber is echt gut geworden!


----------



## outofsightdd (10. Juli 2013)

> ...olles Speci...


...was unter dem Aspekt der Einsteigerbaureihe Hardrock vielleicht dank etwas Überdimensionierung (=fehlende Gewichtsoptimierung am Rahmen) länger hält. Ob man so dünnwandige Alu-Rahmen der edleren Baureihen Stumpjumper & S-Works (Specialized M4-Legierung usw.) gefahrlos sandstrahlen könnte?

Sonst finde ich es gut, wäre aber statt der BB lieber bei V-Brakes geblieben, für die authentische Variante. Oder gleich hydraulische Discs aus der aktuellen Deore, für die technisch optimale Variante.


----------



## DrChaos (10. Juli 2013)

outofsightdd schrieb:


> ...was unter dem Aspekt der Einsteigerbaureihe Hardrock vielleicht dank etwas Überdimensionierung (=fehlende Gewichtsoptimierung am Rahmen) länger hält. Ob man so dünnwandige Alu-Rahmen der edleren Baureihen Stumpjumper & S-Works (Specialized M4-Legierung usw.) gefahrlos sandstrahlen könnte?
> 
> Sonst finde ich es gut, wäre aber statt der BB lieber bei V-Brakes geblieben, für die authentische Variante. Oder gleich hydraulische Discs aus der aktuellen Deore, für die technisch optimale Variante.



Zur Info, der Rahmen wurde sehr schonend mit Granulat im µm Bereich ("Backpulver") gestrahlt. So kann ich gefahrlos fast alles strahlen, wird ua. auch für Sandsteinfassaden oder Holz verwendet. Klappt auch (erfahrungsgemäß) sehr gut mit Magnesiumcastings oder sehr dünnen Tange Prestige Stahlrahmen. Beispiele folgen in kürze ... 

(ach ja, die HR's gab es auch zu der Zeit schon mit Scheibenbremsen)

LG, Chris


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juli 2013)

outofsightdd schrieb:


> ...was unter dem Aspekt der Einsteigerbaureihe Hardrock vielleicht dank etwas Überdimensionierung (=fehlende Gewichtsoptimierung am Rahmen) länger hält. Ob man so dünnwandige Alu-Rahmen der edleren Baureihen Stumpjumper & S-Works (Specialized M4-Legierung usw.) gefahrlos sandstrahlen könnte?
> 
> Sonst finde ich es gut, wäre aber statt der BB lieber bei V-Brakes geblieben, für die authentische Variante. Oder gleich hydraulische Discs aus der aktuellen Deore, für die technisch optimale Variante.


Specis sind für mich generell oll, egal ob Hardrock oder Superdelüx-S-Works


----------



## DrChaos (10. Juli 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Specis sind für mich generell oll, egal ob Hardrock oder Superdelüx-S-Works



Natürlich sind die "oll", waren ja auch die ersten kommerziell verkauften Mountainbikes


----------



## outofsightdd (10. Juli 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Specis sind für mich generell oll, egal ob Hardrock oder Superdelüx-S-Works


Ach, du wolltest nur mal was bashen, na dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChaos (10. Juli 2013)

outofsightdd schrieb:


> Ach, du wolltest nur mal was bashen, na dann...



ich fand den ursprünglichen Kommentar aber doch sehr nett und kein bissken 'gebashed'


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juli 2013)

Naja, meine generelle Abneigung für diesen Hersteller wäre wohl eher was für Holgis Aufreger-Thread, aber wenn man auf den Zahn gefühlt wird, treten aben auch die inneren Abgründe zu Tage. Im Vordergrund steht für mich die Arbeit, die richtig gut geworden ist und eine nette Eigenwerbung für den Herrn Doktor ist. Und ohne die hervorragend rekonstruierten Decals würde man nicht mal sehen, dass es sich um ein von mir verabscheutes Objekt handelt.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (10. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Juli 2013)

Also das Rad habe ich ja schon als klasse befunden, die dafür notwendige Arbeit als fast noch besser, aber nun wird's interessant: Strahlwerkzeug 
Mach mal einer dafür ein Thema auf zum "Entlacken aller Art" oder sowas...
Ich gelobe auch hoch und heilig, dass heute hier noch ein Bild von mir in die Galerie kommt Das C9 wird jetzt gleich komplett fertiggestellt und dann kanns losgehen...


----------



## dodderer (10. Juli 2013)

Tja, das Basteln und Schrauben macht schon Spaß, aber heute habe ich (das 1. Mal) ein <100km gefahrenes "MARIN (was sonst ) BEAR VALLEY aus einer Garage geholt, das Ding steht da wie eine 1, muß nur entstaubt werden. Da ist nix dran was nicht 100% original ist, und nix verbraucht, eigentlich ohne Gebrauchsspuren. Da geht einem dann doch auch das Herz auf.
Wollte das Teil eigentlich schlachten, da ich grip shift nicht mag, und die schmalem Lenker aus der Zeit mir auch nicht taugen. Aber das wäre wohl echter Frevel 
Morgen, wenn geputzt und aufgepumpt, gibt es Bilder.............


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Juli 2013)

Na da bin ich aber gespannt! Toller Fund

Wie angekündigt noch das fertige C9. Was sich geändert hat, ist dann im entsprechenden Aufbauthema zu finden, das jetzt endlich beendet ist





Man könnte auch sagen, das Klein ist der Radständer

Und noch paar Chamäleon-Farbenspielereien:


----------



## elHuron (10. Juli 2013)

Das Rad meiner Schwester könnte hier reinpassen. Ein komplett unverbasteltes und ungefahrenes Univega.


----------



## ArSt (11. Juli 2013)

Ist ja wirklich toll erhalten!
Das gehört aber eigentlich in die Klassik-Abteilung.

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## Lapper22 (11. Juli 2013)

Das Votec ist ein Traum, gerade mit der USD und den Spengle-Laufrädern!

Ich bin etwas neidisch

Gruß Sven


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Juli 2013)

...wenn mans fahren muss mit den geschätzten 15 Kilo wird aus dem Traum schnell bittere Realität
Aber anzusehen ist es hübsch

Hier ist die ganze Entstehungsgeschichte für die, die es damals nicht mitgelesen haben und die es interessiert....weiter hinten im Thema sind paar meiner Meinung nach ganz hübsche Bilder

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=533723

Das Univega ist ja wirklich ein toll erhaltener Classicer. Und sieht so aus als hat die Schwester noch länger Spaß dran und wächst noch rein...echt toller Zustand fürs Alter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (11. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## dodderer (11. Juli 2013)

Hey Holgi, das VOTEC sieht so aus, als wolle es mit Dir und mir und meinem B-17 nach Beerfelden 

So, und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, auf den nachfolgenden Bildern (ich bin hin und weg, drum so viele) ist ein bike, das nach bald 20 Jahren nur aufgepumpt und mit Wasser abgewaschen wurde. Bremsen und Schaltung wie am 1. Tag, und es fährt sich traumhaft, trotz grip shift, Starrgabel und dem schmalen Lenker. An dem bike passt einfach ALLES





























































.........der Hammer, oder   

Mehr Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61047?page=1


----------



## DrChaos (11. Juli 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


> Hey Holgi, das VOTEC sieht so aus, als wolle es mit Dir und mir und meinem B-17 nach Beerfelden
> 
> So, und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, auf den nachfolgenden Bildern (ich bin hin und weg, drum so viele) ist ein bike, das nach bald 20 Jahren nur aufgepumpt und mit Wasser abgewaschen wurde. Bremsen und Schaltung wie am 1. Tag, und es fährt sich traumhaft, trotz grip shift, Starrgabel und dem schmalen Lenker. An dem bike passt einfach ALLES
> 
> ...



So viel Glueck möcht ich auch haben ... neid ...
Btw, wer weiss was für Bremsen das sind am Marin? Hab auch noch einen Satz davon den ich auch gerne abgeben wuerde.

LG

PS ... bin auf dem Sprung auf einen Südkontinent, wenn ich zurück bin poste ich Details zum Strahlen ....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Juli 2013)

Mit einem Wort: GEIL Tolle Bilder!

Aber das kenn ich von meinem ZigZag...NIE würde ich das hergeben. Ist mir zwar mittlerweile etwas sportlich und nicht mehr in dem Zustand wie Deins hier, aber dass es nach Zigtausend km immer noch so gut dasteht, ist schon bemerkenswert genug

...und vermutlich hast Du es noch jemandem für ne Kiste Bier abgeschwatzt Und selbst wenn nicht: Toller Kauf!

Nene...lass ma...das Votec sieht ganz und gar nicht so aus als wolle es in nen Bikepark Das fährt mich immer zur Eisdiele und macht dort auf dicke Hose...

Aber Stromberg hab ich seit letztem Jahr dem großen schon versprochen...der will dann aber sicher das KLEIN da runterprügeln  Mit Leihbikes in Winterberg fuhr es sich irgendwie entspannter die Hubbel runter  aber auch nach dem Motto: Bloß nix kaputtmachen, sonst wirds teuer...

Mit nem Klein...ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht... Höchstens die Chickenways

Vielleicht bau ich das F7 nochmal entsprechend um.....


----------



## dodderer (11. Juli 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Mit einem Wort:
> ...und vermutlich hast Du es noch jemandem für ne Kiste Bier abgeschwatzt Und selbst wenn nicht: Toller Kauf!



Ne, 150 Euronen. Aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, den guten Mann doch noch mal zum Essen einladen zu müssen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Juli 2013)

I wo....das ist in Ordnung. Ist ja "nur STX-RC" und GripShift usw. dran...der Rahmen ist mit den 150 genau richtig bezahlt. ...und da ist der Marin Lite-Krempel wie Lenker, Hörner, Sattel schon mitgerechnet. Das passt schon....


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (11. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## coast13 (11. Juli 2013)

@dodderer: Hammer-Bike !!!  Glückwunsch.. sowas von schön !

.... is ja n richtiger MARIN-Tag heut 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Rolf (11. Juli 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


>



Sehr schöner Rahmen. Aber da sieht man mal, dass 29er doch ihre Berechtigung haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr an meinem LieblingsPalomino ja auch GripShifter. Das geht schon gut, wenn man mal 8 Gänge auf einmal durchreißen will Verschaltet aus versehen hab ich mich auch noch nie. 
Die haben nur den einen Nachteil, dass nirgends fett XTR draufsteht und da bin ich halt seit der 950ger immer total wild drauf. Die 900er XTR lässt mich völlig kalt...Und ab Scheibenbremsen XTR-Zeitalter sowieso.

Ne LX ist in der Performance vermutlich kaum schlechter als XTR. Eben bei der Marin Tour mit dem ganzen XTR-Krempel hab ich gemerkt, dass die Schaltzüge wohl rauh laufen. Im Vergleich zur gleichen XTR von gestern am Votec habe ich mir heute die Finger fast gebrochen beim Schalten. So schwergängig ging das teilweise. Kann ja nur an der Reibung irgendwo liegen...Da muss ich nochmal dran und saubermachen...Da sind die Bedienkräfte am Altus A10er Giant Terrago ja nur halb so hoch wie bei der XTR am Marin. Aber 950ger Optik siegt immer



Rolf schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Rahmen. Aber da sieht man mal, dass 29er doch ihre Berechtigung haben



 was sieht man daran? Ich seh daran nur, dass die Welt keine 29er braucht,  um Spaß auf nem Bike zu haben und habe es eben grade auf einem starren Marin erfahren. KEIN 29er könnte den Fun bringen, den ich eben hatte. Und ich sehe dazu noch, dass es kaum ein schöneres Bike gibt als sowas...aber das liegt natürlich alles im Auge des Betrachters. Manch einer mag auch nen 7er Golf bequemer finden als nen 70ger Mustang oder ne 60ger Corvette. Und das ist er vermutlich auch...aber er ist ein Teil der Wegwerfgesellschaft und wird nie was Besonderes sein...aber egal...Du meinst sicher nur wegen der Rahmengröße 

Edit: Und ich glaube es wird Zeit, dass ich zu den Classicern wechsle, wenn ich mich so für ein Classic Marin begeistern kann


----------



## dodderer (11. Juli 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> I wo....das ist in Ordnung. Ist ja "nur STX-RC" und GripShift usw. dran...der Rahmen ist mit den 150 genau richtig bezahlt. ...und da ist der Marin Lite-Krempel wie Lenker, Hörner, Sattel schon mitgerechnet. Das passt schon....



Naja, ob STX oder XT, das ist mir eigentlich absolut Wumpe. Ich freu mich einfach an dem super Zustand des bikes, und an der sehr guten Funktionalität der einzelnen Teile. Hatte zu der Zeit nicht die Kohle für sowas, und das was ich mir leisten konnte kam da gar nicht ran, qualitativ.



Rolf schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Rahmen. Aber da sieht man mal, dass 29er doch ihre Berechtigung haben



Ich finde auch, dass 29er für die meisten der mtbler die richtige Größe sind. Für Waldautobahnen und Menschen ab 185cm ist das sicherlich die bessere Wahl. Aber ich habe erst ein einziges 29er gesehen, was mich echt begeistert hat, und zwar dieses:
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/pics/artikelbilder/4u02l695c3k6n99_1_big.jpg

26er gibt es ganz doll viele, an deren Anblick ich mich echt erfreue, und wirklich nicht nur Marins


----------



## Rolf (12. Juli 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> was sieht man daran? Ich seh daran nur, dass die Welt keine 29er braucht,



Ich finde bei dem Marin die Proportionen nicht so schön: Der Rahmen ist zu groß für die Räder. Mit einem 48er Rahmen sieht das Rad (für mich) viel schöner aus.


----------



## dodderer (12. Juli 2013)

Da hast Du nicht unrecht, was das bike an sich angeht. Aber wenn es dann auch (von mir mit 176cm) gefahren werden soll, d.h. Sattel und Lenker entsprechend eingestellt werden, relativiert sich das wieder.
Beispiel: Das Attack Trail hat die richtige Rahmenhöhe. Es passt ein kurzer Vorbau, der Sattelauszug ist normal. Jedoch ist der hintere Teil des Oberrohrs nicht wagerecht. Das würde mir besser gefallen. Mitlerweile ist die 140er Gabel einer 125er gewichen, so dass der Effekt des hinteren Oberrohres sogar noch stärker zu sehen ist.

Das Mount Vision dagegen ist eine Rahmennummer kleiner, schon muß ein recht langer Vorbau (könnte sogar noch länger sein), und die Sattelstütze ist ewig ausgefahren. Dafür ist das hinterer Oberrohr relativ waagerecht. 
Summa summarum finde ich das Attack Trail schöner, trotz des Oberrohres, aber im Gesamzbild eben angenehmer. Wenn das Mount Vision für einen 165er Fahrer eingestellt ist, wäre es wohl das schönere bike.
Alle Äüsserungen sind natürlich nur meine Meinung, nichts verbindliches.


----------



## coast13 (12. Juli 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


> So, und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, auf den nachfolgenden Bildern (ich bin hin und weg, drum so viele) ist ein bike, das nach bald 20 Jahren nur aufgepumpt und mit Wasser abgewaschen wurde. Bremsen und Schaltung wie am 1. Tag, und es fährt sich traumhaft, trotz grip shift, Starrgabel und dem schmalen Lenker. An dem bike passt einfach ALLES
> 
> 
> 
> .........der Hammer, oder


 
Hier gibt s grad nen kleinen Bruder !

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MARIN-BEAR-VALLEY-SE-KULTBIKE-aus-den-90ern-RAR-STAHLKLASSIKER-SELTEN-TOP-/141011866069?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrrad_Anh%C3%83%C2%A4nger&hash=item20d4f651d5


----------



## halbgott (13. Juli 2013)

Mein neues giant terrago
Gerade fertig gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (13. Juli 2013)

Sehr bequemer Vorbau.
Aber: Geht das mit dem Bild ein wenig größer, so von wegen Galerie?


----------



## halbgott (13. Juli 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


> Sehr bequemer Vorbau.
> Aber: Geht das mit dem Bild ein wenig größer, so von wegen Galerie?


naturellement
Eigentlich ein ganz vernünftiger Zustand des Rahmens dafür daß es von 2004 stammt ..




Für sein Alter weist der Rahmen extrem wenig Verschleiß auf.
Vorne hab ich jedoch das metallene Giant Emblem entfernt.
Dadurch hab ich sicher ein paar Gramm gespart.. 
Vorne ist ein 1.75 er Reifen montiert und hinten ein 2.1 er von innova..








Der Vorbau war der kürzeste den ich auf die schnelle parat hatte.
Soll vorwiegend für die Fahrt zum Bäcker und leichtes Gelände dienen wofür ich das Focus nicht verwenden möchte.
Die Federgabel ist original.
Wenn ich die Federgabel tauschen wollte, dann bräuchte ich einen 23 cm langen schaft um den vorbau auch weiter benutzen zu können.

Demnächst steht an das Schaltwerk zu tauschen, falls ich Zeit habe.
Sattel würde ich noch tauschen gegen einen grauen specialized sattel, der von der farbe noch einen tick besser zum Aludosen Look passt.
Die Wasserflasche enthält reguläres Leitungswasser, falls man sich auf der Fahrt die Hände waschen möchte oder jemand anderes eine Abkühlung benötigt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> Die Wasserflasche enthält reguläres Leitungswasser, falls man sich auf der Fahrt die Hände waschen möchte oder jemand anderes eine Abkühlung benötigt.



aha...

...der kluge Mann baut vor

Ich würde als erstes mal versuchen die Zughüllen auf die richtige Länge zu bringen. Grade oben am Sitzrohr die beiden sehen etwas großzügig bemessen aus.

..und als nächstes ein Gepäckträger für die Brötchen vom Bäcker Da kann man notfalls auch mal anderen Proviant transportieren, falls man auf der Tour mal Hunger bekommt oder paar Vögel füttern will...Die Ösen sind ja vorhanden


----------



## halbgott (13. Juli 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich würde als erstes mal versuchen die Zughüllen auf die richtige Länge zu bringen. Grade oben am Sitzrohr die beiden sehen etwas großzügig bemessen aus.


Eigentlich wollte ich nicht die ganze Zeit mich mit Basteln befassen.
So wie es ist fährt es zumindest.
Never touch a running Bike.


Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ..und als nächstes ein Gepäckträger für die Brötchen vom Bäcker Da kann man notfalls auch mal anderen Proviant transportieren, falls man auf der Tour mal Hunger bekommt oder paar Vögel füttern will...Die Ösen sind ja vorhanden


Das wäre super, und hab mich sogar schon nach passeneden Gepäckträgern umgesehen.
Aber die meisten passen nicht, ich sollte noch mal schauen ob irgendwas passt.
Daraus könnte man ja ein Reiserad machen.
Der Rahmen ist nicht so schwer, sieht hinten am Hinterbau nur ganz leicht klotzig aus, allein durch das Monostay hinten.
Die Vögel brauchen nicht gefüttert werden, die füttern sich selber.
Aber so ein transportabler Holzkohle grill wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht


----------



## dodderer (14. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> Das wäre super, und hab mich sogar schon nach passeneden Gepäckträgern umgesehen.
> Aber die meisten passen nicht, ich sollte noch mal schauen ob irgendwas passt.
> 
> Aber so ein transportabler Holzkohle grill wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht



Old Man Mountain 
Passt immer, und wenn Du ihn, Dank des genialen Befestigungssystems, an dem von Dir außerwählten Grillort demontiert hast, legst Du ihn mit der Seite auf den Boden, machst ein Feuerchen, wenn es schön glüht die Wurst (oder Steak oder Fleischersatz oder ..............) drauf, und alles ist echt super.
Solltest Du, volkommen gegen den eigentlichen Zweck, aus der Wasserflasche etwas getrunken haben, und Dir die Hände nach dem Essen gewaschen haben, kannst Du den eventuellen Rest zum löschen der Glut benutzen. Natürlich nur, wenn niemand eine Abkühlung braucht...........
Ein weiteres Gutes hat der Old Man Mountain: Es ist immer eine erhebliche Wertsteigerung am bike!


----------



## DrChaos (14. Juli 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


> Old Man Mountain
> Passt immer, und wenn Du ihn, Dank des genialen Befestigungssystems, an dem von Dir außerwählten Grillort demontiert hast, legst Du ihn mit der Seite auf den Boden, machst ein Feuerchen, wenn es schön glüht die Wurst (oder Steak oder Fleischersatz oder ..............) drauf, und alles ist echt super.
> Solltest Du, volkommen gegen den eigentlichen Zweck, aus der Wasserflasche etwas getrunken haben, und Dir die Hände nach dem Essen gewaschen haben, kannst Du den eventuellen Rest zum löschen der Glut benutzen. Natürlich nur, wenn niemand eine Abkühlung braucht...........
> Ein weiteres Gutes hat der Old Man Mountain: Es ist immer eine erhebliche Wertsteigerung am bike!



Na da empfehle ich folgendes:

http://bicycledesign.net/2013/02/backbrat-bike-grill-by-mathias-hintermann/

http://www.mathiashintermann.com/115950/1073104/work/backbrat

LG, Chris


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Juli 2013)

Praktikabler für Deinen Zweck wäre dann eine Anhängerkupplung. Das geht weniger aufs Material und in einem schönen großen Hänger könntest Du sogar noch eine 2. Flasche mit 20 Litern mitführen, damit die Pfötchen auch regelmäßig gewaschen werden können. Daneben wäre Platz für Kohle, Grill, Anzünder und Grillgut je nach Gusto und ab geht's ins Grüne...gibt doch kaum was Schöneres.

Ich glaube ich bau jetzt meinen Anhänger auch mal auf. Bin richtig auf den Geschmack gekommen


----------



## dodderer (14. Juli 2013)

DrChaos schrieb:


> Na da empfehle ich folgendes:
> 
> http://bicycledesign.net/2013/02/backbrat-bike-grill-by-mathias-hintermann/
> 
> ...



Das ist NO GO, das ist nicht youngtimer  

Aber genial, was es so alles an Ideen gibt  

Aber: Wenn Man(n) Familie hat, kommt das Old Man Mountain und Anhängerthema ganz von alleine..........





Beide bikes mit Old Man Mountain ausgestattet, da ich absolut begeistert und überzeugt bin von den Teilen, mach ich mal dolle Werbung.
Nur der Grillcheck, den habe ich noch nicht gemacht


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Juli 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


> Beide bikes mit Old Man Mountain ausgestattet, da ich absolut begeistert und überzeugt bin von den Teilen, mach ich mal dolle Werbung.



Vergiss nicht denen den Link zu schicken, vielleicht bekommst Du den nächsten umsonst 

Ich kenn nur Römer Jockey  Aber das Thema ist durch. Gleich mal im Basar anpreisen, wenn ich Halterungen noch finde...


----------



## halbgott (14. Juli 2013)

Tolles Weißes Bike Dodderer.. !!
Mir gefällt vor allem die bessere Federgabel als die was ich hab.. 
Passt sehr gut zu den weißen Rahmen..
Der Rahmen als Basis ist eigtl ganz vernünftig.
Noch anständige Nabendynamo Ausstattung dranmontieren wäre auch mein Bestreben.. 

Welche Farbe würde allerdings zum Aludosen Look von meinen Bike passen ?
Schwarz würde sicherlich gehen.
Aber gelb wäre ich bestimmt auch nicht abgeneigt.

Übrigens hat das Giant eine Sattelstütze mit unüblichen 30,8 mm Durchmesser.
Fährt sich deutlich steifer als 27,2 mm an meinen Crossrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (14. Juli 2013)

Ich weiß, ich bin böse, da das bike gar nicht hier reinpasst, aber ab und zu muß man böse sein, und wir haben ja gerade das Thema Transport:
Heute war Lampionfest mit Künstlermarkt in Camberg im Kurpark. Mit Auto anfahren einfach total doof, drum per Velo:





Gemein war der 30kg schwere Sonnenschirmständer, welcher unter der Kleiderpuppe noch steht. Den hohen Schwerpunkt hat man schon gemerkt


----------



## halbgott (14. Juli 2013)

Nach der üblichen SonntagsRundkursEtappe, fiel mir auf das mich der Lenker ziemlich stört.
Vor allem bei Kurven, wo ein direktes straightes Lenkverhalten erwünscht ist.
Dann etwas überleget und einen geraden Ritchi Lenker montiert..
Der Rizer vorher , man glaubt es kaum, war aus .. ganz unüblichen Stahl..
Wer das auch gemacht hat...
Kein Plan...so ein stümper/stumper
Sattelhöhe noch optimiert... d.h. höher gestellt damit ich meine langen Haxen ganz ausstrecken kann .
Sobald der vordere Reifen abgefahren ist, werde ich ihn gegen etwas breiteres tauschen. 
Sprung von 1.75 auf 1.95/2/2.1 ..


----------



## BigJohn (14. Juli 2013)

In diesen Sphären würde ich nicht von breit sprechen


----------



## John F (15. Juli 2013)

Hat er ja auch nicht....


----------



## outofsightdd (15. Juli 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


> ...Aber: Wenn Man(n) Familie hat, kommt das Old Man Mountain und Anhängerthema ganz von alleine...


Der Hänger kommt mir nicht nur bekannt vor, er ist quasi auch schon ein Youngtimer...



Die "Zugmaschine" ist ein 1996er Raleigh M-Trax 2000, ergänzt mit RockShox 2000er Judy SL (eingestellt auf 65 mm), Aheadset-Steuersatz, XT-8-fach-Cockpit (M739), XTR-V-Brakes BR-M960 (nach völlig ausgeschlagenen XT-Parallelogrammen BR-M739), LX-Standard-Umwerfer nach 2 klappernden Top-Swing (endlich Ruhe), Flite Gel, Ritchey Clickies, dem 5. Austauschhinterrad (nach X221, 517 und 717 nie wieder Mavic) und nur vorn der originalen Vorderradnabe  , einer hübschen, aber billigen AceraX mit getauschter Alesa-Felge + DTSwiss. STX-Schaltwerk & -Kurbel, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Hörner sind original. Die lange gefahrenen gelben Profile-Griffe sahen leider völlig ranzig aus, die aktuellen Ritchey-Griffe sind aber auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei.  Tipps dazu sind willkommen.

Der Rahmen ist ein schwerer noch in England geschweißter Stahlrahmen in indigo-blau metallic, der leider durch die miese Qualität der Beschriftungen inzwischen etwas traurig aussieht. Demnächst werden wohl oder übel sämtliche Beschriftungsreste runtergemacht, immerhin kann man sich an der dicken Plakette vorn erfreuen  , kein Vergleich zu dem heute auf Raleigh-Cityräder geklebten Dosenblech-Logo.

Bessere Fotos stelle ich mal ein, wenn das Rad die notwendige Aufarbeitung bekommen hat. Dann krame ich auch Vergleichsbilder vom Originalzustand aus (Scanner anschmeißen...  ).


----------



## halbgott (16. Juli 2013)

Zwar nicht mit Seilzug aber ein Einkauf kann nun auch mein Giant mißbrauchen..


----------



## John F (16. Juli 2013)

Wär mal Zeit für einen neuen Fred: Alltagsgepäckträgeroldies oder so!


----------



## halbgott (16. Juli 2013)

John F schrieb:


> Wär mal Zeit für einen neuen Fred: Alltagsgepäckträgeroldies oder so!



Abo !!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (16. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (16. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## halbgott (16. Juli 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Mach einfach einen neuen Fred auf !
> 
> Nenn Ihn entsprechend .....



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10777493#post10777493


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (16. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## Lapper22 (16. Juli 2013)

Wenn meine Rixe-Stadtschl*mpe da ist, die ich noch nicht gekauft habe, werde ich das alles hier toppen! Versprochen!


----------



## Boxfresh (1. August 2013)

Endlich ist es fertig. 

Sunn Exact Flex von 98 Neuaufbau


----------



## muromec (1. August 2013)

My Centurion No Pogo, but i do not know the exact date, 97 or ? Comp or Trail ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. August 2013)

Does not need a date...great bike, great pics (i do not know the date ) 

Is there still a Price tag hanging on the saddle? 

And what about this "construction" at the stem? 

...und das Sunn find ich auch cool. Was sind das für Scheiben? Klasse!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (2. August 2013)

.


----------



## muromec (2. August 2013)

I dont understand you, i bad know language....
I think is Centurion No Pogo Trail 1999
Do album with big fotos http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61657
In this year i do transmission repair.


----------



## 6ix-pack (2. August 2013)

Mit dem neuen Dämpfer von AndeK







Actionbilder folgen... 

Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## IHateRain (2. August 2013)

Sieht gut aus  "Actionbilder" mit dem LRS? Hoffentlich keine schlimmen... 

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## DrChaos (2. August 2013)

Sehr schön. Wieviel cm hat denn die Sattelstütze ?


----------



## halbgott (2. August 2013)

DrChaos schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Wieviel cm hat denn die Sattelstütze ?


geschätzt gefühlte 450 mm


----------



## 6ix-pack (2. August 2013)

jo - langer kerl, lange stütze! ...ne 400er Syncros müsste das sein.


----------



## Pyromanix (2. August 2013)

Neuaufbau eines 1994'er Specialized Stumpjumper FS 

Rahmen, Tretlager, Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kassette, Naben, Speichen, Steuersatz und Sattelklemme sind noch Original. Der Rest ist neueren Datums.


----------



## edwardje (2. August 2013)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Dämpfer von AndeK
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zeig doch mal bilder von dem Mountaincycle am Hintergrund!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbgott (2. August 2013)

Pyromanix schrieb:


> Neuaufbau eines 1994'er Specialized Stumpjumper FS
> 
> Rahmen, Tretlager, Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kassette, Naben, Speichen, Steuersatz und Sattelklemme sind noch Original. Der Rest ist neueren Datums.



Sehr sehr sehr geil, dat lüppt ...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. August 2013)

Ich glaube mit vereinten Kräften ist uns gestern mal wieder was für die Galerie geglückt:


----------



## DrChaos (6. August 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit vereinten Kräften ist uns gestern mal wieder was für die Galerie geglückt:



Irgendwie sind mir deine/eure Räder alle zu ... Klein !? 
Klasse Bild.


----------



## oldschooler (6. August 2013)

wenn du beim race red die griffe und den sattel mal schwarz machen würdest, wäre es durchaus ein schönes rad... zum rest äußere ich mich net 

klickpedale?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. August 2013)

Danke für Deine Anmerkungen. Ich weiß ja, dass Du ein Freund der Katalogaufbauten bist

...aber dann wäre es ja fast Carstens Rad. Wozu noch so eins

Ich weiß nicht wie intensiv Du den Aufbau verfolgt hast, aber die Instincts waren mit dabei, ein schwarzer Sattel liegt sowieso irgendwo rum und sogar die Reifen hab ich von irgendwo noch übrig









Aber wozu? Wenn das einer so sehen will, kann er doch in den Katalog schauen

Klickpedale hab ich wirklich überall. Zum ernsthaften Fahren macht das Sinn, aber hier sind nun einfach leichte "Billigdinger" dran, die geholfen haben, das Gewicht zu drücken.

Ist doch einfach nur ein nettes farbenfrohes Bild


----------



## Deleted 112231 (7. August 2013)

Könnt hier eigentlich auch mal rein


----------



## DrChaos (7. August 2013)

Sabber ....

(Wieviel Zähne hat das große Blatt denn?)


----------



## 6ix-pack (7. August 2013)

edwardje schrieb:


> zeig doch mal bilder von dem Mountaincycle am Hintergrund!!



Hallo edwardje,

guckst du HIER - da wird das MC aufgebaut!

gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## baerst5 (8. August 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Könnt hier eigentlich auch mal rein



In welcher Wüste ist das denn fotographiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (8. August 2013)

Halde Haniel in Bottrop! 

Kettenblatt ist glaube ich ein 50er oder 52er, ist aber mehr dafür damits die Kette bei Abfahrten nicht so schlackert  Einfach reicht mir völlig hier.


----------



## DrChaos (8. August 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Halde Haniel in Bottrop!
> 
> Kettenblatt ist glaube ich ein 50er oder 52er, ist aber mehr dafür damits die Kette bei Abfahrten nicht so schlackert  Einfach reicht mir völlig hier.



Seit wann sind die Halden denn freigegeben? 
Schon mal über ne Kettenführung nachgedacht? 
Wehmütiger Gruss in den Pott ...


----------



## Deleted 112231 (8. August 2013)

Na zum Glück sind einige davon freigegeben, sonst hätts ja garkeine Höhenmeter und Abfahrten hier


----------



## maze665 (10. August 2013)

fällt mein renner denn unter youngtimer? ;9


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. August 2013)

Ich denke mal das ist eher Classic...aber hier ist man nicht so kleinlich . Ich finds z.B. absolut genial


----------



## svennox (11. August 2013)

stimmt...das mit der Kleinlichkeit ....zw. classic oder youngtimer ....finde ich auch oft überflüssig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..schönes Colnago Master Olympic, blau-weiss-chrom +nur leicht gekröpfter Gabel...bzw. mit gerader Sichtrohre "extrem nice"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChaos (11. August 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das ist eher Classic...aber hier ist man nicht so kleinlich . Ich finds z.B. absolut genial



Für 'nen Renner, auf jeden Fall Youngtimer. Klassiker haben keine am Lenker verlegten Bremsleitungen und STIs . Anyway, kein Vergleich zu den dicken neumodischen Joghurtschüsseln.


----------



## dodderer (11. August 2013)

Hauptsache Fahrrad, egal was es ist, mtb, Rennrad, Tandem, neu, alt?
Bin ich jetzt ein Spiesser oder ein Spielverderber, wenn ich denke und sage, die Einteilungen machen schon Sinn, müssen ja nicht 100% strikt angewandt werden, aber eventuell schon so eine grobe Unterteilung respektieren?
Wenn nacher alle bikes in nur einer Galerie sind, dann muß man schon etwas suchen um das zu finden was einen interessiert ....................


----------



## DrChaos (11. August 2013)

Der Tacho ist klassisch 

was mach ich denn, wenn ich 'nen 91er Rahmen mit 2000er Teilen aufbau'?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. August 2013)

Die Einteilungen machen Sinn, sie sollten auch respektiert werden, meine Antwort beinhaltete nur, dass jemand, der fragt, ob er hier richtig ist mit seinem Rad, hier nicht gleich gesteinigt wird, öder öffentlich ausgepeitscht. Keiner will hier "jeden Mist" sehen, aber wenn sich mal irrtümlich jemand hier einfindet ist es immer noch besser als gar kein Bild
Dafür haben wir doch die YT-Ära irgendwan mal auf ca. 1995-2000/1/2/3 +/- festgelegt. Alles was nach Classic im Sinne dieses Forums kommt, aber auch nicht das neumodische Gerümpel und Einheitsbrei in schwarzmatt mit glänzenden Schriftzügen. Da krieg ich schon Würgreiz, wenn ich sie im echten Leben sehe bzw. Lachanfälle...da, da kommt wieder einer mit seinem Ghostcanyoncuberadon (alles Top Bikes!)...:kotz:

...in diesem Sinne:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFMI8WH5jD0"]GraubÃ¼nden SteinbÃ¶cke Bergsommer mit Untertiteln - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## dodderer (11. August 2013)

Vielleicht hätte ich mich anders ausdrücken sollen: Mtb, Rennrad, Reiserad, Tandem, Klapprad u.s.w. unterteilen, und das einhalten?
Ob dann Klassik, youngtimer oder so, das kann man flexibler handhaben, da die Übergänge sowieso nicht absolut sind. Ein Tandem ist aber (in der Regel) kein mtb, und ein Rennrad kein Klapprad, u.s.w.
Ist auch nur meine Meinung, soll keine Doktrin sein oder werden.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. August 2013)

DrChaos schrieb:


> Der Tacho ist klassisch
> 
> was mach ich denn, wenn ich 'nen 91er Rahmen mit 2000er Teilen aufbau'?



Ins Classic Forum gehen und sowas von den Ar... verhauen bekommen


----------



## Brainman (12. August 2013)

DrChaos schrieb:


> Der Tacho ist klassisch
> 
> was mach ich denn, wenn ich 'nen 91er Rahmen mit 2000er Teilen aufbau'?




Dann bist du hier Falsch.


----------



## zenfire (13. August 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...das neumodische Gerümpel und Einheitsbrei in schwarzmatt mit glänzenden Schriftzügen. Da krieg ich schon Würgreiz, wenn ich sie im echten Leben sehe bzw. Lachanfälle...da, da kommt wieder einer mit seinem Ghostcanyoncuberadon (alles Top Bikes!)...:kotz:



Nanana! Man kann auch sowas UND Youngtimer/Classicbikes fahren. Ich habe ein GT Zaskar und ein Klein Pulse (jeweils aus '95) und mag trotzdem mein Rennrad (mattschwarzer Giant-Joghurtbecher)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. August 2013)

Ich hab auch viele Räder aus 95 +/- paar Tage und mag auch mein Rennrad...sogar alle meine Rennräder !

...sind komischerweise auch alle aus den 90gern oder ganz frühen 2000er Und eins ist sogar schwarz...ganz schwarz mit Carbonlenker, Carbonlaufrädern, Carbonstütze - ein Youngtimer halt

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7010832625/



Und ich glaub ich habs schon paarmal erwähnt: Wenn Kumpels ne "Kaufberatung" wollen, dann sag ich auch immer, geh zu Radon (wahlweise jedem anderer Versender), da bekommste genau das richtige für Dein Geld. Die sind saubequem im Vergleich zu nem YT und können alles besser als die alten Gurken, aber sie sind halt irgendwie seelenlos. Wie ein aktueller Golf - tolles Auto!, aber nicht vergleichbar mit nem 95er Porsche Turbo - und genau das ist in meinen Augen ein Zaskar im Vergleich zu nem Golf 6 oder 7 oder ner aktuellen C-Klasse...Einheitsbrei halt...Fürn Alltagsgebrauch sicher super, aber deren Fahrer werden sich nicht ins YT-Forum verirren .....hoffe ich


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (14. August 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (14. August 2013)

Meine Stimme hast Du!!!!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (14. August 2013)

.


----------



## zenfire (15. August 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Und ich glaub ich habs schon paarmal erwähnt: Wenn Kumpels ne "Kaufberatung" wollen, dann sag ich auch immer, geh zu Radon (wahlweise jedem anderer Versender), da bekommste genau das richtige für Dein Geld. Die sind saubequem im Vergleich zu nem YT und können alles besser als die alten Gurken, aber sie sind halt irgendwie seelenlos.



Ist wohl so. Der Unterschied liegt bei mir in der Nutzung (und ein bisschen in der Weltanschauung): Mit dem RR mache ich Sport (oder versuche es wenigstens  ). Deshalb muss die Bude gut laufen. Punkt. Meine Youngtimer sind mein Hobby. Die müssen garnichts, außer etwas älter sein, gut aussehen und mir Spaß machen.
Allerdings: Seelenlos ist mein RR auch nicht. So eine Beziehung ist schnell aufgebaut  Ein bisschen gemeinsame Quälerei reicht oft...


----------



## sporty (16. August 2013)

Storck von K0sak3 auf Flickr


----------



## ice (18. August 2013)

Hi,

  ...so , hier regnet`s jetzt...

da stell ich mal wieder ein Bild in die Gallerie 





altes Bike , frisch gewaschen , mit neuem (gebrauchten) Schaltwerk 

sollte eigentlich ein 960er, oder ein 971er dran , aber irgenwie hat mich die Geduld verlassen.   Entweder Invers , oder verpasst, oder überboten ...
 das 972er Shadow funktioniert natürlich super ist mir aber eigentlich zu schwarz , da sieht das XT-Shadow Schaltwerk an meinem Simplon besser aus... ...

gruß Holger


----------



## svennox (19. August 2013)

wirkl. schÃ¶n das "rocky" 

DAS TREK 7000 HIER, wollte ich gerade kaufen, LEIDER hat es nicht nur Kratzer im Rahmen, was bei dem alter eventuell noch ertrÃ¤gl. gewesen wÃ¤re...
...LEIDER hat der Rahmen auch div. "tiefe" Lackabplatzungen, DIE dann fÃ¼r meinem Geschmack leider doch zu heftig sind, aber zeigen kann ich es euch ja trotzdem  

*TREK7000 inkl. ein paar aufgelisteten Parts vom VerkÃ¤ufer zusammen gestellt:
(TEXT vom VERKÃUFER)*


> Schaltung :
> Schaltwerk: Sram X9 white edition
> Umwerfer: Sram X9 white edition
> Kurbel: Sram X9 3-fach white edition
> ...



ps. ..grÃ¶sser habe ich die Bilder leider nicht, naja der VerkÃ¤ufer wird schon wissen warum (der Preis lag bei 1399,-â¬)


----------



## Boxfresh (24. August 2013)

Endlich final fertig mein Sunn. Gleich mal ne Ausfahrt gemacht.


----------



## Leser (24. August 2013)

Hi,
genügen 20 Jahre für einen Youngtimer?


----------



## IHateRain (24. August 2013)

Ahhh, ein Colorado AL - schönes Rad  Die Ti-Version ist ja noch seltener... 

20 Jahre sind sogar eigentlich zuviel; Es gehört in den Classic-Bereich  Trotzdem danke für´s Posten solch eines hübschen Rades!

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (25. August 2013)

Sehr Geil  Serotta hat was


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. August 2013)

Lang nix mehr hier gepostet


----------



## ice (27. August 2013)

Hi,

...man merkt es wird so langsam Herbst...

   die Kleins werden bunt 

gruß Holger


----------



## Speedhub83 (28. August 2013)

Hier mal kein High-End, dafür aber (bis auf die Griffe) alles Original und im super Zustand!











Meiner Meinung nach auch wirklich noch eine schön filigrane Ausführung der LX-Gruppe!


----------



## DrChaos (1. September 2013)

Let the roast begin ... hier mein 'neuestes' fertiges Projekt-Bike, dass ich mir für mein tägliches commuting gebaut habe (30 km). Es folgt keinen Klassiker/Youngtimer/Katalogaufbau oder sonst welchen Regeln. Es ist ein richtiges Frankensteinmonster. Wegen der verbauten Teile (und um einen Flamewar im Klassikforum zu verhindern) stelle ich es 'mal hier im YT Forum vor. 

Begonnen hat es mit einem 1991er Gary Fisher Procaliber Rahmen, hier ein externer Link (nicht von mir) wie das Bike im Original aussah:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vintage-1991...8611359?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item519eebe79f

Der Rahmen ist ein Tange Supersize Superlight Prestige 4B (4-fach konfizierter) Stahlrahmen. Die Gabel ist eine Tange Taper Gauge Blades. Die Gemotrie folgt dem Gary Fisher Evolution Konzept (Supersize, 1 1/4 Headset, eingepresste Industrielager, 88mm Tretlager ...)

Der Rahmen war nackt und vollkommen abgerockt. Also wurde er sehr sanft gestrahlt, grundiert und in DB703 Effektlack neu lackiert. Vor der letzten Lackschicht hab' ich den Namensschriftzug des Originaldecals nachschneiden lassen und aufgebracht. Nach dem Lackieren der letzten Schicht enstand so ein 'embossed' Decal, das je nach Lichteinfall und Nähe zum Objekt sichtbar wird. Verbaut wurden Komponenten, die den harten Ansprüchen des 'daily commuting' genügen. Mit dem Grundsatz - was nicht da ist, kann auch nicht kaputt gehen 


























Rahmen: Tange Supersize Superlight Prestige quad-butted
Gabel: Tange Taper Gauge Blades
Steuersatz: Tange Superlight 1 1/4
Vorbau: Syncros Cattleprod, neu lackiert, mit den neumodischen Decals versehen (gafellen mir besser - don't kill me) und Klarlack versiegelt.
Lenker: Easton EA70
Bremsgriffe: Dia Compe PC 5 mit Syncros Polstern
Bremsen vorne: Dia Compe 987
Bremsen hinten: Suntour SE XC Pro Peddersen (self energizing) - bremsen wie die Hoelle bei richtiger Vorspannung 
Griffe: Eastern Scooter Fuquay
Schaltgriff und Schaltung (1 x 7): SRAM 9.0 SL (carbon)
Kette: SRAM 890
Kurbelsatz: Sachs 6000
Tretlager: 88mm Breite, neu eingepresste Industrielager (hab' mir dafür extra ein Einpresswerkzeug basteln müssen
Sattelstütze: Kalloy, neu teillackiert
Sattel: Ritchey Vector Wings mit sehr schöner Stickerei im Leder
LRS: Shimano DX mit Aray RM20 (anthrazit)
Schnellspanner: Shogun mit Titanachsen
Reifen: Kenda Desert
Kranz: 7-fach HG (Shimnano DX)
Pedale: VP-M11

Gewicht so aufgebaut (mit den 1,6 kg Kendas!): 10,2 kg

Sorry, für die gestohlene Zeit ... mir war so.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. September 2013)

Sehr genial! Ich finde einzig den "bunten Lenker" in der Frontansicht etwas störend bei dem farblich zurückhaltenden Konzept.

Die Lackierung ist klasse Ich kenn das von meinem Votec, auch wenn ich es schon gelackt bekommen habe, aber das sieht edel aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holgi (1. September 2013)

Moin,
Sehr schön :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## TiJoe (1. September 2013)

Ich sehe schon DrChaos, du bist richtig hier bei den YT! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## BigJohn (1. September 2013)

Deine Version gefällt mir deutlich besser. Mit dem Lenker schließe ich mich aber Holgi an.


----------



## ice (1. September 2013)

Hi,
...sieht gut aus ...
...und was nicht da ist geht auch nicht kaputt  (sollte es dann nicht auch Singlespeed sein ?)

 und dann noch farblich auf die Bank abgestimmt 

gruß Holger


----------



## DrChaos (1. September 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Sehr genial! Ich finde einzig den "bunten Lenker" in der Frontansicht etwas störend bei dem farblich zurückhaltenden Konzept.
> 
> Die Lackierung ist klasse Ich kenn das von meinem Votec, auch wenn ich es schon gelackt bekommen habe, aber das sieht edel aus...



Mit dem Lenker geb' ich euch recht. Hat noch jemand 'nen Syncros flatbar übrig?
LG und Danke, Chris aka DrChaos


----------



## DrChaos (1. September 2013)

ice schrieb:


> Hi, (sollte es dann nicht auch Singlespeed sein?)​gruß Holger




Ja, aber ich verheize so gerne die Rennradfahrer in ihren bunten Wurstpellen  dafür reicht 1x 7


----------



## Koe (2. September 2013)

mein dekerf wird umgestaltet, da hab ich schnell nochmal ein bild gemacht bevor der lrs abgeholt wurde.
die stütze hatte ich schon ausgetauscht, vorher war ne rote ringle verbaut.
ich kann die ganzen roten elox-teile nicht mehr sehen und muss das ein wenig reduzieren. erste maßnahme war der ringle laufradsatz. 





ich werde euch nach dem umbau nochmal mit bildern belästigen.

gruß

stefan


----------



## IHateRain (2. September 2013)

Hallo Stefan.

Bitte mehr Bilder - bei Gelegenheit  Wann sieht man schonmal ein Softtail-DeKerf 

Viel Spaß beim Umbau
Michael


----------



## Koe (2. September 2013)

vielen dank den werde ich haben und das mache ich gerne. in der galerie bei den classicern schwirren schon ein paar bilder rum.

gruß

stefan


----------



## Guru (3. September 2013)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Hier mal kein High-End, dafür aber (bis auf die Griffe) alles Original und im super Zustand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Gerät und nicht oft im Forum zu sehen! Bitte mal *schöne *Bilder machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (3. September 2013)

Koe schrieb:


> vielen dank den werde ich haben und das mache ich gerne. in der galerie bei den classicern schwirren schon ein paar bilder rum.
> 
> gruß
> 
> stefan


 
...des Weiteren würde ich gerne mal ein Bild des Rades sehen, an dem der Lady-Turbo verbaut wurde 

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## Davidbelize (3. September 2013)

War nett.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (4. September 2013)

In die Galerie muss es natürlich auch noch:


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2013)

Ui, richtig gut!


----------



## rpguagua (4. September 2013)

Ist zwar ein Hybrid aber die meisten Teile sind 18-20 Jahre alt


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. September 2013)

Nicht wirklich.


----------



## IHateRain (4. September 2013)

@Herr der Ritzel: Wirklich ein tolles Rad mit den richtigen Teilen sowie Kontrasten! Gratulation 
 @rpguagua: Interessantes Rad  Die Kurbel passt - meiner Meinung nach - so gar nicht zum Aufbau; gerne kannst Du sie an mich abtreten 



Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## rpguagua (5. September 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> @rpguagua: Interessantes Rad  Die Kurbel passt - meiner Meinung nach - so gar nicht zum Aufbau; gerne kannst Du sie an mich abtreten



Die Revolution bleibt schön meine, jetzt hab ich sie ja doch schon ca. 20 Jahre und etliche tausend Kilometer auch wenn sich das bei meiner jetzigen Statur wohl kaum einer vorstellen kann


----------



## IHateRain (5. September 2013)

Natürlich gleich mal Dein Fotoalbum gecheckt  Dafür habe ich natürlich Verständnis. Hätte klappen können 

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChaos (5. September 2013)

@_Herr der Ritzel_: Sehr sehr schönes, elegantes Rad, auch wenn mir die Zughüllen ein wenig zu viel Unruhe 'reinbringen.  LG


----------



## BigJohn (5. September 2013)

Ist das an dem Vortrieb vorne nicht eine Felge für Scheibenbremsen? Die Flanke erscheint mir etwas schmal?!


----------



## Speedhub83 (5. September 2013)

Guru schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät und nicht oft im Forum zu sehen! Bitte mal *schöne *Bilder machen!



Ich kanns mit dem Handy leider nicht besser...


----------



## rpguagua (5. September 2013)

@BigJohn: Das ist eine Siro Felge von Galli aus dem Jahr 1994 glaub ich, da gabs noch keine Scheibenbremsen für MTB, die V-Break war damals gerade neu  

Sprich es ist eine optische Täuschung (vermutlich durch das Rot), die Felgenflanke ist eine ganz normale für Felgenbremsen.


----------



## magas (7. September 2013)

rpguagua schrieb:


> @BigJohn: Das ist eine Siro Felge von Galli aus dem Jahr 1994 glaub ich, da gabs noch keine Scheibenbremsen für MTB, die V-Break war damals gerade neu
> 
> Sprich es ist eine optische Täuschung (vermutlich durch das Rot), die Felgenflanke ist eine ganz normale für Felgenbremsen.



da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, bei meinem Corratec Teambow von 97 ist auch so ne Felge drauf und gebremst wird mit dort mit Scheibenbremsen. Allerdings steht auf der Felge nicht drauf, daß diese nicht für Felgenbremsen geeignet ist.


----------



## ice (8. September 2013)

Hi,

...bin diese Woche leider nicht zum radeln gekommen 
 aber es hat immerhin zum schrauben und für ´ne Einstellungsfahrt sammt Foto gereicht....

einmal hat mein Simplon jetzt `ne neue schwarze Avid bekommen...









...und die silberne SL ist ans Dagger gewandert...





paßt optisch besser

gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpguagua (8. September 2013)

magas schrieb:


> da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, bei meinem Corratec Teambow von 97 ist auch so ne Felge drauf und gebremst wird mit dort mit Scheibenbremsen. Allerdings steht auf der Felge nicht drauf, daß diese nicht für Felgenbremsen geeignet ist.



Hab mal ne Großaufnahme der Felgenflanke gemacht, dann sieht man es besser:


----------



## Deleted 76843 (13. September 2013)

@ ice  

ich hoffe du verkaufst dieses Simplon Rahmen nie. Ich freue mich jedesmal wieder diese Farbe und die dünnen Rohre zu sehen


----------



## ice (13. September 2013)

hi,
 @billi joe

 bis jetzt sehe ich nicht den geringsten Grund dazu...

 habe den Rahmen vom Besitzer meines örtlichen BikeLadens(er wollte ihn eigentlich für sich) und laut seiner Aussage ist es einer der letzten Stahlrahmen von Simplon in Sonderlackierung...

gruß Holger


----------



## AxelF1977 (13. September 2013)

@ ice,

wo is denn der Kettenstrebenschutz her? Also der am Simplon?? Würde perfekt an mein Rocky passen


----------



## ice (13. September 2013)

hi,
...stimmt...

ist gerade einer bei Ebay... 

meiner ist von ´nem Internetshop ich glaube Mt-Sports ? oder HIbike ?

 gruß Holger


----------



## AxelF1977 (13. September 2013)

ice schrieb:


> ist gerade einer bei Ebay...



Hast Du einen Link??


----------



## Hagelsturm (13. September 2013)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Link??



http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rocky-Mounta...3167557?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&hash=item25827f4045


----------



## AxelF1977 (13. September 2013)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rocky-Mounta...3167557?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&hash=item25827f4045



Dat is ja teuer  Dachte ist was, was ich mal für 5 mitnehme  ups


----------



## Hagelsturm (13. September 2013)

dachte ich auch..deshalb hab ich ja auch gleich mal nachgeschaut..aber nix für mich.dann lieber selfmade mit schlauch.oder die xtr dinger.die gibts fast geschenkt


----------



## AxelF1977 (13. September 2013)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> dachte ich auch..deshalb hab ich ja auch gleich mal nachgeschaut..aber nix für mich.dann lieber selfmade mit schlauch.oder die xtr dinger.die gibts fast geschenkt



Egal ob teuer oder nicht, da hat sich einer die Mühe gemacht es für mich zu posten, weiß ich zu schätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagelsturm (13. September 2013)

ich hätts dir ja auch gleich in facebook geschickt aber bin auf arbeit.da geh ich nur mit handy in fb.


----------



## AxelF1977 (13. September 2013)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> ich hätts dir ja auch gleich in facebook geschickt aber bin auf arbeit.da geh ich nur mit handy in fb.



Wir kennen uns auf Facebook??    Wenn das die NSA liest


----------



## Hagelsturm (13. September 2013)

au wacke..ja dann wirds forum dicht gemacht wenn das an die öffentlichkeit kommt


----------



## AxelF1977 (13. September 2013)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> au wacke..ja dann wirds forum dicht gemacht wenn das an die öffentlichkeit kommt



Böses Facebook, richtet uns alle zu Grunde  Aber danke für den Link  Mal sehen ob ich es kaufe, die NSA oder einer mit zu viel Geld


----------



## dodderer (14. September 2013)

Mann oh Mann, da sind zwei Bärliner, die per facebook und Forum miteinander kommunizieren, statt gemeinsam zu radeln.................
Was ne bekloppte Welt


----------



## AxelF1977 (14. September 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann, da sind zwei Bärliner, die per facebook und Forum miteinander kommunizieren, statt gemeinsam zu radeln.................
> Was ne bekloppte Welt



Um die Zeit radeln wir nicht mehr   Aber recht haste


----------



## ice (14. September 2013)

Hi,

...nochmal zum Kettenschutz...
bei Ebay die sind bekloppt... das Teil kostet bei Mt-Sports 12

http://www.mtsports.de/

ist aber nicht lieferbar 

gruß Holger


----------



## AxelF1977 (14. September 2013)

ice schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ...nochmal zum Kettenschutz...
> bei Ebay die sind bekloppt... das Teil kostet bei Mt-Sports 12
> ...



Danke für den Tipp Holger  Habe aber beschlossen mir einen mit dem alten Rocky Schriftzug machen zu lassen 

http://www.zwosix.de/produkte-1/cnc-parts/kettenstrebenschutz.html


----------



## ice (14. September 2013)

...sehr sinnvoll

...ist dann auch lieferbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxelF1977 (14. September 2013)

ice schrieb:


> ...sehr sinnvoll
> 
> ...ist dann auch lieferbar....



Stimmt  Falls noch jemand will, machen wir ne Sammelbestellung  Ab 10 Stück gibt es Rabatt


----------



## IHateRain (14. September 2013)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand will, machen wir ne Sammelbestellung  Ab 10 Stück gibt es Rabatt


----------



## black-panther (24. September 2013)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Stimmt  Falls noch jemand will, machen wir ne Sammelbestellung  Ab 10 Stück gibt es Rabatt


 
Äh, da hätte ich auch Interesse...


----------



## AxelF1977 (24. September 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Äh, da hätte ich auch Interesse...



Gerne, noch hab ich nicht bestellt  Muss noch das Logo als Vector erstellen


----------



## ilovemyrocky (24. September 2013)

Ich würde auch einen nehmen .............



AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Stimmt  Falls noch jemand will, machen wir ne Sammelbestellung  Ab 10 Stück gibt es Rabatt


----------



## AxelF1977 (24. September 2013)

Notiert! Bisher würde ich den Schriftzug farblich auf mein Element abstimmen, auf den gelb/roten Rahmen. Andere Wünsche??



ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Ich würde auch einen nehmen .............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (24. September 2013)

Also meiner ist blau-weiß 
Aber das Rocky Logo ist ja immer schwarz-weiß-rot?!


----------



## IHateRain (24. September 2013)

Und? Custom! Youngtimer


----------



## black-panther (24. September 2013)

Wird ja eh schon custom genug, sprich nicht nach Katalog


----------



## ilovemyrocky (25. September 2013)

Ich hätte gerne weiß/rot. Passt besser zu meiner jetzigen Rahmenfarbe und wenn ich den Rahmen lackieren lasse wir er wieder weiß/rot.
Hast du meine PN gesehen?




AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Notiert! Bisher würde ich den Schriftzug farblich auf mein Element abstimmen, auf den gelb/roten Rahmen. Andere Wünsche??


----------



## Hagelsturm (25. September 2013)

"Youngtimer-Galerie" ???

hab irgendwie schon lang kein bildchen mehr gesehen


----------



## DrChaos (25. September 2013)

OK, da hab' ich was im Bikestall gefunden 
Marin Rock Springs, von dem aber noch der Rahmen original ist. 
Das BIke hat eine der besten Fahrwerkskinematiken, die ich je gefahren bin, vom XC zum Springen.

Ein waschechter Viergelenker eben  Das Fahrwerk lässt sich, mit der Bewegung eines Schnellspanners, zwischen 100 und 150 mm einstellen.

SRAM 9.0 SL, LX Kurbel, FUNN Full On Lenker, Race Face Diabolus Vorbau, Fox R Dämpfer, SRS Axon Gabel (neu lackiert), und die obgliatorische BB5


----------



## 6ix-pack (25. September 2013)

Sieht gut aus, braucht aber noch einen "griffigeren" vorderreifen, oder?

Galerie:


----------



## IHateRain (25. September 2013)

Ralf - da bist Du ja (wieder)  Bitte sei so nett und gib mir eine kurze Rückinfo bez. meiner PN. Danke 

Cheers
Michael


----------



## dodderer (25. September 2013)

DrChaos schrieb:


> OK, da hab' ich was im Bikestall gefunden
> Marin Rock Springs, von dem aber noch der Rahmen original ist.
> Das BIke hat eine der besten Fahrwerkskinematiken, die ich je gefahren bin, vom XC zum Springen.
> *Na, das freut mich ja, das es mehr Modelle mit der TARA Schwinge hier gibt, nicht nur meins*
> ...



Würde sagen, wir haben ein paar Paralelen im Radgeschmack


----------



## DrChaos (26. September 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


> Würde sagen, wir haben ein paar Paralelen im Radgeschmack



ganz sicher...ich hab noch ein 90er Pine Mountain, dass auf seine Wiederauferstehung wartet 




Noch mal kurz zur Kinematik des quad link tara, die Schwinge ist ab '04 an 4 Punkten gelagert, schwingt im Parallellogramm und nicht auf einer Kreisbahn (damit bleibt der Abstand des Tretlagers zum Ritzelpacket konstant), das ist die Definition eines "echten" Viergelenkers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (26. September 2013)

Das mit der Kreisbahn wusste ich so nicht, aber klingt geil. Dann kann ich eventuell auf den Kettenspanner an der Rohloff verzichten 
Danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Deleted 112231 (26. September 2013)

Bis man erstmal die Umlenkhebel erkennt beim Marin, ähnlich wie bei VPP Fahrwerken...wollte schon rumstänkern, dass das doch ein Eingelenker ist 

Geht auch schon als Youngtimer durch oder? Radon (aka CMP, Poison, Dualfaces...) von 2001-2002:


----------



## DrChaos (26. September 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Bis man erstmal die Umlenkhebel erkennt beim Marin, ähnlich wie bei VPP Fahrwerken...wollte schon rumstänkern, dass das doch ein Eingelenker ist
> 
> Geht auch schon als Youngtimer durch oder? Radon (aka CMP, Poison, Dualfaces...) von 2001-2002:



Lecker, ich mag die vielen Farbtupfer vor dem dezenten Rest. Und natürlich freu' ich mich über jeden Viergelenker hier


----------



## black-panther (26. September 2013)

Krass, ein Rad ohne Vorbau, wie fährt sich sowas?


----------



## dodderer (26. September 2013)

DrChaos schrieb:


> Noch mal kurz zur Kinematik des quad link tara, die Schwinge ist ab '04 an 4 Punkten gelagert, schwingt im Parallellogramm und nicht auf einer Kreisbahn (damit bleibt der Abstand des Tretlagers zum Ritzelpacket konstant), das ist die Definition eines "echten" Viergelenkers.



Leider ist dem nicht so (bei meinem bike)
Beim einfedern geht der Kettenspanner schon nach vorne, das heisst, der Abstand Tretlager / Hinterachse verändert sich 
Nix mit Rohloff ohne was............
Und weil Galerie:


----------



## Klein-Holgi (26. September 2013)

Das ^ ist ja auch ein Eingelenker


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (26. September 2013)

.


----------



## DrChaos (26. September 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Das ist ein VPP, die moderneren davon ( diesseits des YT daseins, wie das Trance was mit geklaut wurde     ) haben das Problem eigentlich nicht mehr so, aber richtig, nur ein echter Viergelenker fährt ( bei entsprechender Konstruktion in der Parallel.
> 
> Wobei das von mir ehemalige und geklaute     Trance keinen einzigen Pedalrückschlag gemeldet hat, niemals nicht....was in Zusammenhang mit der Kettenspannung natürlich steht.
> 
> ...



Jon Whyte, der die Fahrwerke der Marins entwickelt hat war zuvor Fahrwerksinginjör beim Benetton Formel 1 Team. Mit dem Wagen wurfe 1994 ein gewisser Michael Schumacher zum ersten mal F1 Weltmeister....


----------



## black-panther (26. September 2013)

Der Whyte, der auch das PRST verzapft hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChaos (26. September 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Der Whyte, der auch das PRST verzapft hat?



Ja, genau der


----------



## black-panther (26. September 2013)

Ich kenn' da jemanden, der mit einem solchen Aufbau das Forum bereichern könnte.
Mal sehen, ob er sich hier erkenntlich zeigt


----------



## dodderer (26. September 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Das ^ ist ja auch ein Eingelenker



Das ist mir schon klar, es ging dabei auch um folgendes bike:








black-panther schrieb:


> Ich kenn' da jemanden, der mit einem solchen Aufbau das Forum bereichern könnte.
> Mal sehen, ob er sich hier erkenntlich zeigt


Wirklich? Da bin ich mal gespannt..................


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. September 2013)

Auch mal wieder ein Bildchen ...oder 2 oder 3


----------



## Deleted 112231 (27. September 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Der Whyte, der auch das PRST verzapft hat?




https://prst.gpoh.de/

was? 

edit:

okay, das sieht echt übel aus, netzbild:


----------



## Koe (28. September 2013)

kleines update zum dekerf. die ringel-syncros-lenkzentrale wurde gegen eine thomson-luv-handle variante ausgetauscht. es fährt sich

jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen neuen lrs und andere pedale. dann bin ich erstmal glücklich.


euch allen eine schönes wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. September 2013)

An den Reifen sieht man doch, dass Du ein "classicer" bist

Aber das Bike find ich genial, den Aufbau sowieso. Ich glaub sogar dem Rad würden schwarz Wänder besser stehen oder gar weiße Reifen


----------



## Hagelsturm (28. September 2013)

Koe schrieb:


> kleines update zum dekerf. die ringel-syncros-lenkzentrale wurde gegen eine thomson-luv-handle variante ausgetauscht. es fährt sich
> 
> jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen neuen lrs und andere pedale. dann bin ich erstmal glücklich.
> 
> ...



ich glaube auch das schwarze reifen vielleicht besser kommen würden.

und falls dir der syncros lenker nun im weg steht würde ich dir den gerne abnehmen


----------



## Koe (28. September 2013)

moin moin,

da kommen auf jeden fall noch blackwalls drauf. der lrs inkl. pellen ist nur platzhalter.

gruß

stefan


----------



## ice (28. September 2013)

Hi,

...und noch eins für die Gallerie...

... von Heute bei Suuuuperfahrradwetter...





gruß Holger


----------



## coast13 (28. September 2013)

echt schön... das Element !

wenn ich mal eins in "Erdnuckel" Größe  find... dann werd ich wohl schwach


----------



## magas (1. Oktober 2013)

mein Simplon Cirex, welches vor ein paar Seiten noch im Aufbau begriffen war, ist endlich fertig. 

ist mein erster 1-Gelenker und fährt sich nicht so schlecht im Vergleich zu meinen 4-Gelenkern & Co. Ein bisserl wippen, aber nicht schlimm, etwas Feintuning am Dämpfer, dann sollte es passen.

Einzig die SID könnte ein Service vertragen - wer kennt jemand, der die Buchsen wechseln kann ?





Die SID braucht ein Service - wer kennt jemand, der die Buchsen wechseln kann ?


----------



## 6ix-pack (1. Oktober 2013)

Das bike für bikeparkeinsätze 

Gruß 6ix-pack


----------



## IHateRain (1. Oktober 2013)

Nice  Die Kette wirkt "recht kurz" auf dem Bild... 

Stets gute Fahrt damit
IHateRain


----------



## dodderer (1. Oktober 2013)

.........mit dem bikealter entsprechendem Vorderreifen 
Wenn ich so ein San Andreas nochmal (bezahlbar) finde, werde ich sicherlich schwach werden


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Oktober 2013)

So langsam versteh ich auch die Meinung einiger classicer

Muss man ein San Andreas im BikePark zugrunde fahren? Da tuts doch wirklich modernes, ersetzbares Geröhr. Das sind doch großteils Bikes aus Zeiten, wo Downhill nur schnell bergab gefahren wurde. Der Verschleiß bei dem Gehüpfe und Gedroppe ist doch enorm...

...aber jeder macht mit seinem Bike, was ihm Spaß macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (2. Oktober 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> So langsam versteh ich auch die Meinung einiger classicer



Hihihi, der Holger wird langsam assimiliert...


----------



## DrChaos (2. Oktober 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> So langsam versteh ich auch die Meinung einiger classicer
> 
> Muss man ein San Andreas im BikePark zugrunde fahren? Da tuts doch wirklich modernes, ersetzbares Geröhr. Das sind doch großteils Bikes aus Zeiten, wo Downhill nur schnell bergab gefahren wurde. Der Verschleiß bei dem Gehüpfe und Gedroppe ist doch enorm...
> 
> ...aber jeder macht mit seinem Bike, was ihm Spaß macht





wenn nur das Gehüpfe und Gedroppe nicht so viel Spass machen würde  ... ich bin der Meinung, dass YT gemäß ihrer Bestimmung weiter verwendet werden müssen, auch wenn sich die Gangart weiter entwickelt hat. ohne Gedroppe hätten wir nie Federwege von >=  200 bekokmmen.


----------



## dodderer (2. Oktober 2013)

Ein San Andreas zu bekommen ist recht schwierig, und wenn man eins hat, dann kann man ja damit so fahren, wie es damals üblich war, zzgl. ein paar Kleinigkeiten..... Würde ich zumindest so machen.
Ein Marin B17 ist an jeder Ecke (in UK) zu bekommen, warum sollte ich mich da zurückhalten? Es ist genauso ersetzbar wie jedes z.B. *Y*oung *T*alent


----------



## DrChaos (2. Oktober 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


> Ein San Andreas zu bekommen ist recht schwierig, und wenn man eins hat, dann kann man ja damit so fahren, wie es damals üblich war, zzgl. ein paar Kleinigkeiten..... Würde ich zumindest so machen.
> Ein Marin B17 ist an jeder Ecke (in UK) zu bekommen, warum sollte ich mich da zurückhalten? Es ist genauso ersetzbar wie jedes z.B. *Y*oung *T*alent



Hast du gute Verbindungen, z.B. um hier und da mal ein Paket weiterzuleiten? Oder machst du selber über den Kanal? (Gerne weiter per PN )


----------



## Guru (2. Oktober 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Nice  Die Kette wirkt "recht kurz" auf dem Bild...
> 
> Stets gute Fahrt damit
> IHateRain



Kurze Kette = hoher Schaltkäfig = geringere Wahrscheinlichkeit abzureißen. 

So würde ich mir das erklären und hab ich ähnlich gemacht. Solange die Schaltung einwandfrei geht, ist das sicherlich sinnvoll


----------



## IHateRain (2. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Du das "sagst", Guru; Das war mir bisher so nicht bekannt.
Ggf. wieder etwas gelernt - danke 

Cheers
IHateRain


----------



## DrChaos (2. Oktober 2013)

Guru schrieb:


> Kurze Kette = hoher Schaltkäfig = geringere Wahrscheinlichkeit abzureißen.
> 
> So würde ich mir das erklären und hab ich ähnlich gemacht. Solange die Schaltung einwandfrei geht, ist das sicherlich sinnvoll




Die Kette kann aber schon sehr unter Spannung kommen, vor allem bei Eingelenkerkonzepten (wie auch bei meinem ATX). Das kann so weit gehen, dass sie reisst und Kräfte entwickelt, die den Rahmen durchschneiden können. Ich selber würde eine gut funktionierende Kettenführung bevorzugen 

Wird das San Andreas denn wirklich auch bergauf bewegt, dass es die drei Kettenblätter überhaupt braucht?


----------



## dodderer (2. Oktober 2013)

DrChaos schrieb:


> Die Kette kann aber schon sehr unter Spannung kommen, vor allem bei Eingelenkerkonzepten (wie auch bei meinem ATX). Das kann so weit gehen, dass sie reisst und Kräfte entwickelt, die den Rahmen durchschneiden können. Ich selber würde eine gut funktionierende Kettenführung bevorzugen
> 
> Wird das San Andreas denn wirklich auch bergauf bewegt, dass es die drei Kettenblätter überhaupt braucht?



Die Kettenlänge wird bei ausgebautem Dämpfer, also Hinterreifen am Rahmen, bestimmt. Immer größtmögliche Kettenlänge, auf die Kettenräderumfänge gesehen. Somit ist immer noch eine minimale Reserve da, und es kann nichts passieren wie Kettenriss oder Ähnliches. Dann steht das Schaltwerk eben schon mal etwas schräg.
Werde beim B17 aber noch die Kassette gegen eine Rennradkassette tauschen, da man im reinen Bergabbetrieb die kurzen Gänge selbst bei 9fach nicht nutzt. Und dann ist der Unterschied bei Schaltwerkwinkel zwischen längster und kürzester Übersetzung nur noch minimal. Kefü macht schon Sinn, auch bei recht gut gespannter Kette.


----------



## 6ix-pack (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

das hier gezeigte Mountain Cycle wurde in dieser Konfiguration vom Vorbesitzer übernommen und dort höchstwahrscheinlich wesentlich stärker beansprucht als bei mir jetzt. Es wurde dort für einen neueren Downhiller in den Ruhestand geschickt. 

In den letzten Baujahren dieses Bikes wurde es durch so manchen Teamfahrer um Robert Reisinger aber auch extrem hart rangenommen 




Natürlich haben sich die Anforderungen geändert, aber das kann das Radl schon ab!

Mein Anspruch:
Ich springe keine Roadgaps, nicht von Garagendächern, noch bin ich in der Lage eine Downhillstrecke ohne Nutzung von Chickenways lebend zu überstehen! 
Es wurde angeschafft, weil ich ein halbwegs Bikepark-taugliches Bike als Ersatz für das schwarze MC, mein Baby, was diesen Strapazen nicht ausgesetzt werden soll.

Bei der Suche ist mir - dank YT-Forum - dieses Bike vor die Flinte gekommen. Zu meiner Preisvorstellung des nackten Rahmens bekam ich (zu meiner Verwunderung) das gesamte Bike!
Da sagt man nicht nein! 

Außerdem ist es doch immer schön, die jungen Wilden mit aktuellem Material hier & da mal mit so einem Oldtimer "stehen zu  lassen"! 
...Ist für mich das größte Vergnügen was es gibt!

*Kettenlänge:*
Der Antrieb ist ziemlich hinüber und wird in Kürze getauscht.
Es werden wahrscheinlich noch 2 Kettenblätter mit Führung übrig bleiben und die Kettenlänge angepasst.

Nein - berg hoch will damit keiner fahren! (Ich habs ausprobiert, was nicht so doll war)


Ach so - Galerie:




Greetz
6ix-pack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (2. Oktober 2013)

Meine neueste Errungenschaft:



Ziemlicher Bomber, für meinen Geschmack. Aber bei DEM Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen.
Wahrscheinlich wandert die Schaltgruppe an mein LTS. Aber ein paar Tage will ich damit noch rumgurken. Umwerfer und Kette hab ich inzwischen dran 


CU
Matthias


----------



## IHateRain (2. Oktober 2013)

Aaaah, Du hast es abgeholt  Gratulation 

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## Thias (2. Oktober 2013)

Jep. Und ich hab noch verhandelt 

Obwohl ich dazusagen muss, dass die (sie standen da zu dritt) auch noch versucht haben, mehr raus zu holen, so Sprüche wie "Ich wollte eigentlich 500" und " mein Sohn ist nur 2 mal damit gefahren" Genau. Und sein Bruder 10 Jahre lang jeden Tag... 
Sprüche kann ich auch, hab ich gedacht.
Ich hab dann alle Defekte aufgezählt, gesagt, dass mir der Rahmen nichts wert ist, weil komplett unbekannt und ich nur der Teile wegen gekommen bin. Und die sind jetzt auch nicht gerade frisch. Wenn ich nicht so weit gefahren wäre, würde ich das Ding gar nicht nehmen... Dann hab ich eben das gezahlt, was ich zahlen wollte. 
Part of the fun, solche Verhandlungen. 

Und ganz erhrlich, die haben den Eindruck gemacht, als wären sie froh, überhaupt einen Dummen gefunden zu haben. 

... Meine Frau ist übrigens der selben Meinung.


----------



## dodderer (2. Oktober 2013)

Thias schrieb:


> J
> 
> Und ganz erhrlich, die haben den Eindruck gemacht, als wären sie froh, überhaupt einen Dummen gefunden zu haben.
> 
> ... Meine Frau ist übrigens der selben Meinung.


Du meinst sie ist der Meinung das die Verkäufer einen Dummen gefunden haben, oder das Deine Frau froh ist, einen Dummen gefunden zu haben?
Ist nicht ganz Eindeutig 

duck und weg.......................................


----------



## Thias (2. Oktober 2013)

An allen 3 möglichen Interpretationsweisen ist was dran


----------



## IHateRain (2. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (2. Oktober 2013)

dodderer schrieb:


> Du meinst sie ist der Meinung das die Verkäufer einen Dummen gefunden haben, oder das Deine Frau froh ist, einen Dummen gefunden hat?
> Ist nicht ganz Eindeutig
> 
> duck und weg.......................................



Dodderer, Du hast immer so schöne Crashs in Deinen Beiträgen, die will ich gar nich schmälern, aber das ist eindeutig der Beitrag des Tages, der Woche oder des Jahres   

Ich schwimm hier in den Tränen meines Lachkrampfes...


----------



## TomR. (2. Oktober 2013)

haha... viel spass mit dem Bike, bzw. den Parts! Chacka!=)


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (2. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## coast13 (2. Oktober 2013)

..manchmal stellt sich auch raus , dass es dumm war, eine Frau gefunden zu haben...


aber lassen wir das jetzt


----------



## EWRB2 (2. Oktober 2013)

stabil schaut es ja aus


----------



## chrulf (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

bin neu hier und nach langer MTB-Abstinenz wieder aktiv unterwegs.
Mein Rad: Ein Sunn Exact Ti von `97



Mit den Racing Ralphs in 2,25" fährt es sich sehr gut. Die Sitzposition ist sportlich gestreckt, das scheint mir heute bei all den modernen All-Mountains nicht mehr zu sein.

Viele Grüße 
chrulf


----------



## Compolli (3. Oktober 2013)

Hi chrulf,
willkommen hier im Forum. Hast da ein sehr feines Sunn.

Aber ist die Gabel wirklich in Ordnung. Sieht irgendwie platt aus, finde ich.


----------



## chrulf (3. Oktober 2013)

Hallo compolli,

die Obsys Carbon hat "nur" 32mm Federweg.

Gruß
chrulf


----------



## Brainman (4. Oktober 2013)

Schickes Teil


----------



## black-panther (4. Oktober 2013)

Oh ja, schickes Teil, ein Ti von Sunn! 
Das schreit nach größeren Bildern!

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ikonaut (6. Oktober 2013)

mein neuer knieschoner 2x8, war bis mo noch ein triathlonrad mit mavic felgen und 20-571 dackelschneidern.







fotos: http://commonman.de/wp/?page_id=5067

to do: bremsen gegen shimano ax tauschen, kurbel  gegen alte polierte 105 tauschen, shamals aus schöneberg holen, schick  machen und ran, schaltzüge kürzen, point cnc pedale ran.

und für die arbeit (vorher-nachher).


----------



## dodderer (6. Oktober 2013)

........den Korb hätte ich aber drangelassen


----------



## Spletti (22. Oktober 2013)

So mein Neues Schmuckstück ( fast ) out of the Box....

In den nächsten Monaten wird dann a bissl umgebaut 
Danke an Boschi für die Hilfe beim suchen usw.....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Oktober 2013)

Sehr sehr genial!!!
Sieht ja aus wie bei mir (gleiche Platten, gleiche Kiesel, sogar der Wäscheständer) - nur alles sieht neuer aus (einschl. Rad!)


----------



## boschi (23. Oktober 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> So mein Neues Schmuckstück ( fast ) out of the Box....
> 
> In den nächsten Monaten wird dann a bissl umgebaut
> Danke an Boschi für die Hilfe beim suchen usw.....



Echt der Hammer... Das sieht richtig lecker aus... Da werden wir viel Spaß zusammen haben mit den roten Teilen!!!


----------



## Guinea-Pig (23. Oktober 2013)

Hello, so hier mal meins, ist noch nicht ganz fertig möchte noch ein paar Dinge ändern...






S-Works M2 Team Edition
Federgabel Girvin Vector 2

greets


----------



## black-panther (23. Oktober 2013)

Wie kann man nur so'ne Gabel in so einen Rahmen bauen?


----------



## Guinea-Pig (23. Oktober 2013)

Hey, wollte sie auch eigentlich in nen andren Rahmen verbauen, leider nicht gepasst... hab das Rad mit defekter Gabel gekauft hat sich also angeboten...   greets


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Oktober 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur so'ne Gabel in so einen Rahmen bauen?



...indem man nen Steuersatz einpresst, das Schaftrohr durchführt, einen Vorbau draufklemmt, festzieht, fertig

Ist doch mal was Anderes

Dass ich die Gabel ansich hässlich finde, ist ja ne ganz andere Sache, aber irgendwie find ich die Idee spaßig mit diesem Watz im filigranen Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (23. Oktober 2013)

Ach so geht das 

vor weiß-grauem Hintergrund würde man glatt denken, dass das Rad ohne Gabel dasteht


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (23. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Oktober 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> ( Jetzt kann die Haue auf mich losgehen ..., Danke! )



Das hättest Du wohl gerne, was?  Nix da! 

Ich find den Lenker viel schlimmer, wenn der Blick nicht täuscht und das ein Riser ist....mit Hörnchen 

Aber im Grunde stimme ich zu: Rad aufgebaut mit dem was da ist und ab damit in den Acker - so geht das!!


----------



## ArSt (23. Oktober 2013)

Also ich finde die Girvin gut und in diesem Rad stört sie mich auch nicht (Ihr wisst ja wie ich zu Specialized stehe! ). Ebensowenig ein Riser mit Hörnchen (mach ich, oder sogar der Alpenzorro, auch!).
Was mich mehr verwundert, die Gabel hat ja fast keinen Federweg! Ist die getravelt, oder die Feder gebrochen?

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Oktober 2013)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ebensowenig ein Riser mit Hörnchen (mach ich, oder sogar der Alpenzorro, auch!).



Ich mach das auch, aber es kommt immer aufs Rad an In sowas wie dieses passt es einfach nicht. In meinem ollen Marin würde ich das auch nie machen. Das muss entweder mit Rückenschmerzen bewegt werden oder gar nicht Da gehört ein flacher Lenker einfach rein....aber macht halt jeder wie er es bequem hat


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (24. Oktober 2013)




----------



## ArSt (24. Oktober 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> ich werd meine kommentare hier im forum besser mal lassen.


 
Mensch Peter, dann kannste ja gleich bei den Klassikern bleiben, dann wird's hier ja richtig langweilig!
Mach das besser nicht!

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. Oktober 2013)

.


----------



## TiJoe (24. Oktober 2013)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> ne, ich bin enttäuscht, tief enttäuscht. Ich verlasse das gesamte Forum.
> 
> Ich habe keinen Bock mehr, alles ist sinnlos...meine Kommentare, sinnfrei und leer,
> 
> das Ende naht...



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W69pZDjlxu4"]Moses Pelham - Schnaps fÃ¼r alle - YouTube[/nomedia]?!


----------



## black-panther (24. Oktober 2013)

Findest du das Peter Lustig?


----------



## Guru (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich spiel mal Blockwart:

DAS IST EINE GALERIE!


Daher jetzt erstmal die Eierfeile von meinem Bruder. Ist übrigens ein Stevens, period-correct.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Oktober 2013)

Der Vorbau is heiß


----------



## Guru (24. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man mit dem Ding fährt ist danach so einiges heiß...


Gefahren wird das Ding immer noch regelmäßig (seit wahrscheinlich 15 Jahren)


----------



## Tucana (26. Oktober 2013)

status quo


----------



## Radsatz (27. Oktober 2013)

Die alten Stevens Räder werden einfach unterbewertet und das ist auch gut so
Am Markt bekommt man sie für schmales Geld 
Die alten Stahler sind super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (14. November 2013)




----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. November 2013)

Hui...das ist ja ein pervers teurer Aufbau, was ich da alles dran sehe. Nur Teilchen dran, die in "feuchten Träumen" vorkommen..


----------



## IHateRain (14. November 2013)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen - feine Teilchen dran  

Nur...so richtig stimmig kommt es mir persönlich nicht rüber... Abgesehen davon, dass das ein Classic-Rahmen-Gabelset ist, passen Syncros, Paul und Magura irgendwie nicht zusammen. Vor Allem an einem Bonti... Und dann noch Rasta? 

Aber das ist alles Geschmackssache  Sicher steckt viel Mühe darin und ich möchte es def. nicht schlechtreden!

Viel Spaß damit und stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## Splatter666 (15. November 2013)

Moin!

Ich finds schick, bis auf den MaxFlite, der passt qualitäts- und gewichtsmäßig überhaupt nicht zum Rest...
Farblich aber schon 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## black-panther (15. November 2013)

Na dann, ab in den Contest damit


----------



## ice (15. November 2013)

Hi,
...es tut sich wieder mal was... was schönes...

von meiner seite aus betrachtet finde ich das Schaltwerk optisch nicht so passend und ich hätte einen Syncros Vorbau gewählt,...und evtl. einen Sattel mit etwas weniger gelb ....

  aber das ist nur mäkeln auf hohem Nivea  und meine persönliche Meinung

ohne frage ein Top Rad mit viel arbeit drin 
viel spaß damit

gruß Holger

ps: im Album sieht man z.B noch schicke Naben


----------



## Brainman (16. November 2013)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich finds schick, bis auf den MaxFlite, der passt qualitäts- und gewichtsmäßig überhaupt nicht zum Rest...
> Farblich aber schon
> ...




Was an dem MAX Flite Qualitativ nicht stimmt würde mich Interessieren. 
Ich bin seit 94 div. Max Flite etliche 1000km gefahen und konnte bis jetzt nichts Negatives festellen. Positiv ist das er bequemer ist als der "normale" Flite und bei mir kommt Funktion vor Gewicht besonders am Hintern. 



IHateRain schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen - feine Teilchen dran
> 
> Nur...so richtig stimmig kommt es mir persönlich nicht rüber...  Abgesehen davon, dass das ein Classic-Rahmen-Gabelset ist, passen  Syncros, Paul und Magura irgendwie nicht zusammen. Vor Allem an einem  Bonti... Und dann noch Rasta?
> 
> ...




Die Inzpiration dafür war dieses Trikot  





Ansonsten bin ich auch 1995 schon Syncros und Magura an meinem Bontrager gefahren, warum also nicht 



ice schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...es tut sich wieder mal was... was schönes...
> 
> von meiner seite aus betrachtet finde ich das Schaltwerk optisch nicht  so passend und ich hätte einen Syncros Vorbau gewählt,...und evtl. einen  Sattel mit etwas weniger gelb ....
> ...



Mein Problem mir dem Vorbau ist das ich Lenker mit Rise fahren möchte und durch einen älteren 1" Zoll Syncros Vorbau bekomme ich den nicht durch, sonst wäre einer dran. 

Ich habe den selben Sattel auch noch in schwarz, war mir aber zu Langweilig 

Ich bin froh das die Geschmäcker verschieden sind sonst würden wir alle auf den gleichen Bikes unterwegs sein und die guten Teile, die dann jeder haben will, wären mangels Verfügbarkeit nicht zu bezahlen.
So fährt jeder was ihm Gefällt und hat hoffentlich Spaß beim Basteln und beim Biken. In diesem Sinne

*RIDE ON *


----------



## ice (16. November 2013)

Hi,

...das mit dem Vorbau ...
...klar , stimmt das Problem hab´ich ja selbst...oh mann...

ansonsten...viel spaß mit dem Teilchen...

 und  dem  ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen
 ... außer vielleicht ...  hier scheint die Sonne und ich geh´jetzt biken

gruß Holger


----------



## Splatter666 (18. November 2013)

Moin!

Ich hab ja auch net gesagt, das der MaxFlite schlecht ist, hab selber einen in Gel-Variante...
Aber mMn passt der halt net zum sonst so hochwertigen Aufbau und bequemer als den Ur-Flite mit der weichen Sattelschale finde ICH den auch nicht...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (18. November 2013)

Mein erstes Fully (2000er Modell) - damals störte mich die kaum absenkbare Sattelstütze, sodass ich nicht zufrieden war. Mittlerweile ist es straßentauglich gemacht (siehe Reifen)


----------



## Brainman (18. November 2013)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich hab ja auch net gesagt, das der MaxFlite schlecht ist, hab selber einen in Gel-Variante...
> Aber mMn passt der halt net zum sonst so hochwertigen Aufbau und bequemer als den Ur-Flite mit der weichen Sattelschale finde ICH den auch nicht...
> ...



Das Schalenmaterial ist das selbe wie beim "normalen" Flite (sind ja beide aus den frühen 90ern) und durch die "Aufhängung" , die ja ein paar Millimeter nachgibt, ist der MAX meiner Meinung nach komfortabler.





Und von der Wertigkeit her, wüßte ich auch nichts besseres als Selle Italia, außer vielleicht Brooks aber der gefällt weder meinem Hintern noch meinem Auge.

MfG


----------



## Organik (20. November 2013)

Meiner, Erstbesitzer, und mein erfüllter Traumrahmen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2013)

Find' ich gut. Der Rahmen gefiel mir seit jeher.


----------



## Lapper22 (20. November 2013)

Das Organic ist echt ein Traum.

Mein Glückwunsch!


----------



## dodderer (20. November 2013)

...........müsste nur ´ne Lefty rein, dann wäre es perfekt (optisch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (20. November 2013)

Organik schrieb:


> Meiner, Erstbesitzer, und mein erfüllter Traumrahmen.



Etwas Geileres gibt es nicht. Darf von mir aus gleich der Youngtimer des jahres werden


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. November 2013)

Ich glaub es wird Zeit, dass ich ein "Classicer" werde, so wie hier die von M.S. handlaminierten Fahrräder gefeiert werden


----------



## Brainman (20. November 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich glaub es wird Zeit, dass ich ein "Classicer" werde, so wie hier die von M.S. handlaminierten Fahrräder gefeiert werden



Echt jetzt ? Zu den Krämerseelen ?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. November 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Echt jetzt ? Zu den Krämerseelen ?



 Dort wissen sie aber ein echtes Storck noch angemessen zu verachten 



dodderer schrieb:


> ...........müsste nur ´ne Lefty rein, dann wäre es perfekt (optisch)



Müsste ein andere Rahmen rein, dann wäre es perfekt


Ne, ich muss auch mal meine ganz speziellen Ansichten zu der Manufaktur zurückstellen und daher: Glückwunsch zur Erfüllung des Traumes mit dem Traumrad


----------



## black-panther (20. November 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Dort wissen sie aber ein echtes Storck noch angemessen zu verachten


----------



## Ianus (21. November 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich glaub es wird Zeit, dass ich ein "Classicer" werde, so wie hier die von M.S. handlaminierten Fahrräder gefeiert werden



Du mußt aber zugeben, daß das Storck da steht wie aus einem Guss. Kompromisslos und perfekt aufgebaut.  Soviel Objektivität bei allen Resentiments muss einfach da sein.


----------



## Ianus (21. November 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


>



Man kann auch alles ins Lächerliche ziehen. Man könnte meinen Ihr kommt aus dem Saarland.


----------



## black-panther (21. November 2013)

Ach komm Jörg, man kann auch alles übertrieben ernst und unspaßig nehmen.
Der Kommentar war einfach lustig, darf man das nicht mehr zum Ausdruck bringen?
Muss man jedes Mal dazu schreiben, dass man das Rad an sich trotzdem ansehnlich findet und mit dem Kommentar keinesfalls durch den Dreck ziehen möchte?

Ok, also hier extra für die Empfindlichen:
Holgis Kommentar hat mich zum Lachen bewegt. Dies hat aber nichts mit dem gezeigten Storck zu tun, dass wirklcih einen klasse Aufbau zeigt. Ebenso wie Sebastians blaues Bandit. 
Sorry, dass ich manchmal durch so simple, triviale Blödeleien zum Lachen zu bringen bin


----------



## Ianus (21. November 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ach komm Jörg, man kann auch alles übertrieben ernst und unspaßig nehmen.
> Der Kommentar war einfach lustig, darf man das nicht mehr zum Ausdruck bringen?
> Muss man jedes Mal dazu schreiben, dass man das Rad an sich trotzdem ansehnlich findet und mit dem Kommentar keinesfalls durch den Dreck ziehen möchte?
> 
> ...





Ernst, Überempfindlichkeit... keine Spur. Alles easy.....


----------



## black-panther (21. November 2013)

dahingegen habe ich nur einen [] verwendet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (21. November 2013)

black-panther schrieb:


> dahingegen habe ich nur einen [] verwendet



Du kannst mich für einen weiteren Infoaustausch gerne per PN kontaktieren


----------



## Organik (21. November 2013)

Danke Euch! 



edwardje schrieb:


> Etwas Geileres gibt es nicht. Darf von mir aus gleich der Youngtimer des jahres werden




Danke, das wäre echt geil, aber leider zu viel Konkurrenz, bis Ende November kommen noch einige Prachtexemplare, die es auch verdienen, Youngtimer des Jahres zu werden. Das wird nicht einfach für mein Organic.


----------



## DrChaos (21. November 2013)

Erinert sich noch jemand an diesen Titanrahmen aus dem "Bikes und Parts online, ich hab da zufällig ..." thread?

Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen.  Deshalb gleich ein Bild von der Ostsee 

Auch wenn es eine sehr stark vom Intense Uzzi SL "inspirierte" Konstruktion ist, sind die Verarbeitung und viele Details (zB die Kettenstrebe und die Konstruktion der Schwinge insgesamt) wirklich herausragend. Alle Bolzen und kleineren Details sind ebenfalls aus Titanlegierungen. Der Sitzdom ist Höhenverstellbar. Der Lenkwinkel kann verändert werden. Das Fahrwerk kann Dämpfer von 165 - 190 mm Einbaulänge aufnehmen (bis zu 150 mm Federweg am Hinterbau), alles kugelgelagert, etc, etc, etc ...

Der Rahmen wurde für die Ewigkeit geschweißt - auch wenn man über die Schönheit der Konstruktion streiten kann, insbesondere der ebenfalls aus Titan gefertigte Umlenkhebel sticht hier heraus. 

Das Fahrwerk funktioniert hervorragend! Ein Riesendank an Stephan Huber von http://huber-bushings.com/ , der mir ein perfekt passendes Gleitlager für den 12 mm Titanbolzen der unteren Dämpferaufnahme meines Cane Creek AD10 angefertigt hat. 

Nach einigen Recherchen konnte ich den Rahmen auch identifizieren. Er wurde im Jahr 2001 von Schock Therapy als Peak TF-04 (sieh Bike Workshop 2001) vertrieben und dem Vernehmen nach in deren Auftrag im russischen Nischni Nowgorod gefertigt, in einem der Betriebe, die sich aus der dortigen U-Boot Werft herausgebildet haben.

Im gezeigten Aufbau wiegt das Rad 13,8 kg. Der Rahmen liegt bei 2,6 kg.

Ein wenig Arbeit bleibt noch für den Winter (vorderer LRS, Kurbelsatz, Bremsleitungen der Formula, ... frisch bürsten ...). 












LG, Chris


----------



## IHateRain (21. November 2013)

Klasse, Chris - ich gratuliere  Toll, was Du daraus gemacht hast, bzw. machen wirst; Bin gespannt 

Viel Spaß und stets gute Fahrt damit
IHateRain


----------



## black-panther (21. November 2013)

Wow, geiles Teil!
Hätte ich wohl doch nehmen sollen 
Schön, dass er hier gelandet ist


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. November 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ne, ich muss auch mal meine ganz speziellen Ansichten zu der Manufaktur zurückstellen und daher: Glückwunsch zur Erfüllung des Traumes mit dem Traumrad



Also bevor die ganze Diskussion losging und über mein Späßchen gelacht wurde, habe ich die Sache doch schon klargestellt siehe Zitat...

Und ja, an den Titan-Rahmen erinnere ich mich noch. Ist ja echt genial wie es da jetzt so steht am Strand Toller Kauf!!!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (21. November 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Dort wissen sie aber ein echtes Storck noch angemessen zu verachten
> 
> Müsste ein andere Rahmen rein, dann wäre es perfekt




Das verdient ein weiteres Zitat! 

* und an die Unwissenden und Beleidigten hier - es geht um die Person M.S. hinter der Sache mehr als um "dessen" unschuldige Kreationen.
Frankensteins Monster konnte ja auch nix dafür.





Brainman schrieb:


> Echt jetzt ? Zu den Krämerseelen ?









Tja, hinter und unter uns gibt´dann wohl nix mehr


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (21. November 2013)

nix mehr.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (23. November 2013)

DrChaos schrieb:


> Nach einigen Recherchen konnte ich den Rahmen auch identifizieren. Er wurde im Jahr 2001 von Schock Therapy als Peak TF-04 (sieh Bike Workshop 2001) vertrieben und dem Vernehmen nach in deren Auftrag im russischen Nischni Nowgorod gefertigt, in einem der Betriebe, die sich aus der dortigen U-Boot Werft herausgebildet haben.
> 
> Im gezeigten Aufbau wiegt das Rad 13,8 kg. Der Rahmen liegt bei 2,6 kg.



Der Rahmen wurde auch von IBS bzw. Advance  vertrieben.
Echt schön geworden, das Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Dezember 2013)

Im contest darf ja nur ein Fully/Nase starten, also mal wieder eins für die Galerie:

1996ger Mantra Pro-die alte Version mit der angeschweißten Sattelklemme, die dann Trek zum Opfer fiel:





gut, dass es zum "Renner" aufgebaut ist, das war nämlich die Flucht vor dem Regen (...der dann aber nicht kam...)


----------



## ice (1. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

...vor dem Himmel kommen die farben doch erst richtig gut...

tolles Bild

... und blöde Situation , die kenn`ich ...man beeilt sich, daß man nicht naß wird und das gute Gefährt nicht so schlimm einsaut(putzfobie)
....und  dann ist man Zuhause und das sche...ß Wetter ist besser als vor der Tour...

gruß Holger


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Dezember 2013)

Genau so wars...blauer Himmel als ich vor der Tür stand Dabei war der Heimweg genau in Richtung des schwarzen Himmels 
Naja...jetzt stimmt wenigstens die Sattelhöhe und ich weiß, dass noch ein-zwei Bar auf den Dämpfer drauf können Hatte so ne kurze Tour auch was Gutes


----------



## ice (1. Dezember 2013)

...meine Rede ...
           ... jeder Situation was Positives abgewinnen ...
                       ... und wenn´s als schlechtes Beispiel ist...


----------



## ArSt (1. Dezember 2013)

Wow, da sind also die Pauls-Bremsen gelandet! Und seit wann hast Du 2006er AC-MTB-Felgen? 
Hast Du jetzt doch bei XX-Light-Bikes zugeschlagen? 
Sieht richtig "rassig" aus! 

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Dezember 2013)

Sehr gut beobachtet Armin! Aber die beiden Laufräder haben ca. soviel gekostet wie eine nackige Felge. Ich hab mir da mit Toby gemeinsam ein Cannondale an Land gezogen, er die Kurbel und paar Brocken, für mich der Laufradsatz...eigentlich wollte ich ja nur die Felgen und dann mit TUNE einspeichen, aber die sind auch so schön leicht. Und die Reifen waren sogar noch mit drauf ebenso wie ne XT Kassette...

Ja und irgendwo mussten die PAUL Bremsen ja mal landen. Wollte ja keiner haben. Standen lange genug in den Kleinanzeigen. Für in der dunklen Schachtel liegen zu lassen waren sie mir dann auch zu schade. Und eins der seltenen 1996er Mantra Pro hat sie dann wohl verdient...Also im Grunde genommen ein Restebike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (1. Dezember 2013)

Du und Deine "Reste"! 

Schön langsam verliere ich bei Dir den Überblick (oder ist es das fortschreitende Alter?) 
Das mit dem CD-"Schlachtfest" hattest Du mir ja schon geschrieben, die AC-Felgen habe ich irgendwie vergessen. Wäre dieser LRS nicht etwas für Dein Sub-8 Bike gewesen?


----------



## Organik (1. Dezember 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Im contest darf ja nur ein Fully/Nase starten, also mal wieder eins für die Galerie:




Und wo ist dein bester Rest? Die gelbe Pest mit passenden Spengle MTB3 z.B ?!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Dezember 2013)

Haha...ich verlier selbst den Überblick, wie willst Du denn dann bei mir haben in 500km Entfernung 

Ne...knapp zu hoch vom Gewicht. Da waren die SUN UFO mit den TUNE Naben und den Sapim Messerspeichen noch knapp leichter. Mit Umspeichen und den AC rein wären noch ca. 20 Gramm rauszuholen gewesen. Die AC Felgen wiegen ja 360 Gramm, die Naben und Speichen beim AC LRS scheinen etwas schwerer. Hab ihn nicht ohne Reifen gewogen, sollte aber bei ca. 1450 bis 1500 liegen. Die im SUB 8-Attitude sind bei 1312 insgesamt.

So hatte ich mir damals ja das Optimum errechnet. TUNE Naben, AC Felgen und DT Revolution und wollte bei 1280 landen. Aber mit den 1312gr. passt es auch. Die Schläuche haben es dann rausgeholt damals


----------



## BigJohn (3. Dezember 2013)

Was ist denn mit dem Rahmenset des CD geworden?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Dezember 2013)

Müsste irgendwann wieder in der Bucht gelandet sein
Ich glaub außer der Coda Magic-Kurbel, Gabel und dem AC ist nix mehr übrig

Wems Spaß macht es zu suchen-ist noch zu finden in der Bucht: XTR V-brakes, Fatty Ultra Magura usw. war auch noch dran...aber nur vor dem Wiederverkauf

Und ich hab für die gelbe Pest, mein Mantra Comp, von Toby sogar paar Meter der restlichen gelben Züge von seinem F2000 bekommen....und noch die passenden XTR-Shifter in ner Kiste "gefunden"...wieder Reste sozusagen





nicht unbedingt galeriewürdig....aber ich seh sogar noch ne MOTO Gabel


----------



## Brainman (3. Dezember 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt galeriewürdig....aber ich seh sogar noch ne MOTO Gabel




Weist du wo ich passende Ventieleinsätze für die Moto bekomme 
bzw. welche man nehmen könnte?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Hagelsturm (3. Dezember 2013)

hast du schon bei dr cannondale geschaut?


----------



## Brainman (4. Dezember 2013)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> hast du schon bei dr cannondale geschaut?



Habe ich, ist aber nichts.


----------



## Hagelsturm (4. Dezember 2013)

und das hier passt da nicht? könnte man bei denen ja auch anfragen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Dezember 2013)

Brainman schrieb:


> Weist du wo ich passende Ventieleinsätze für die Moto bekomme
> bzw. welche man nehmen könnte?
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Ist nicht meine...ich kenn mich mit den Dingern auch nicht aus. Aber selbst der, dem die Füße im Hintergrund gehören, hat sie glaub ich wieder verkauft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (6. Dezember 2013)

@Klein-Holgi was sind das für xtr-shifter am gelben rad. sehen aus wie 950-952er baureihe,
aber obwohl es keine ganganzeigen gibt sind die oben ganz geschlossen.
spezielles gehäuse/abdeckkappen oder nur eine baureife, die ich nicht kenne?


----------



## ceo (7. Dezember 2013)

habe gerade herausgefunden, dass die 950er scheinbar noch keine anzeigen hatten. wieder was gelernt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Dezember 2013)

....und ich habe gerade herausgefunden, dass der Umbau noch nicht fertig ist, denn davor warn 739geroder 740ger oder wie die heißen XT-Shifter dran. Also 8-fach  Da muss wohl demnächst noch die Kassette runter

EDIT: Und das ist natürlich Blödsinn, denn die 950ger war auch 8 fach ...völlig verwirrt...


----------



## edwardje (12. Dezember 2013)

hier mein neues Projekt und Traum.
LTS 1 1996 .


----------



## MHeiti (13. Dezember 2013)

ist denke ich kein 1996er LTS-1.
Hat keine Titan-Dämpferschwinge und sieht nach selbst gebastelter Verlängerung aus.

In meinem Keller hab ich noch einen 1996er 18"-Rahmen mit original überholtem Dämpfer. Muß ich einmal Bilder davon machen und dann hier hereinstellen.


----------



## edwardje (13. Dezember 2013)

Titan dämpferschwinge habe Ich noch liegen. Ja die verlängerung ist selber gebastelt weil die alte dämpfer kaput war. Jetzt hängt ein 150mm fox drin geht erstaunlich gut.


----------



## Organik (13. Dezember 2013)

Die Kurbel sieht mal genial aus, mein Geschmack.


----------



## Brainman (13. Dezember 2013)

Würde mich Interessieren wie sich das so ohne Steighilfen Schaltet.


----------



## BigVolker (13. Dezember 2013)

Das Carbocage Kettenblatt ohne Steighilfen schaltet sich recht unauffällig. Das größere Problem ist, dass es in dieser Position montiert nicht richtig fest sitzt und die Kettenblattschrauben dadurch langsam kaputt gehen. Zumindest war es bei mir so mit Alu-KB-Schrauben. 
Wenn man sich die Rückseite anschaut wird auch klar warum: an den vier Bohrungen sind extra Vertiefungen für die Muttern angebracht. Daher liegt es hier in diesem Fall nicht mit der ganzen Fläche auf der Aufnahme der Kurbel auf und kann so noch ein wenig hin und her wandern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (13. Dezember 2013)

MHeiti schrieb:


> ist denke ich kein 1996er LTS-1.
> Hat keine Titan-Dämpferschwinge und sieht nach selbst gebastelter Verlängerung aus.
> 
> In meinem Keller hab ich noch einen 1996er 18"-Rahmen mit original überholtem Dämpfer. Muß ich einmal Bilder davon machen und dann hier hereinstellen.


----------



## edwardje (13. Dezember 2013)

BigVolker schrieb:


> Das Carbocage Kettenblatt ohne Steighilfen schaltet sich recht unauffällig. Das größere Problem ist, dass es in dieser Position montiert nicht richtig fest sitzt und die Kettenblattschrauben dadurch langsam kaputt gehen. Zumindest war es bei mir so mit Alu-KB-Schrauben.
> Wenn man sich die Rückseite anschaut wird auch klar warum: an den vier Bohrungen sind extra Vertiefungen für die Muttern angebracht. Daher liegt es hier in diesem Fall nicht mit der ganzen Fläche auf der Aufnahme der Kurbel auf und kann so noch ein wenig hin und her wandern.




Genau das wird das problem sein. Werde es erst mal ausprobieren und anders nachbohren oder so was. Aber leider gab es nur von carbocage die farbige blätter, von andere marken konnte Ich keines finden.


----------



## Peter Lang (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
hier mal ein Rad das ihr zerreißen könnt. Von 99 ist nur der Rahmen und die hs 33 hinten.Der Rest wurde im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder mal getauscht.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (14. Dezember 2013)

wieso zerreissen?
Du bist hier nicht bei den Classicern.
Einen echt schönen Rahmen hast Du da.Die Principias sind schon was feines und dein Aufbau ist doch gut, fährst Du auch schweres Gelände mit dem SSP?
Mir gefällts!!!!

Gruss Gegen-den-Strom


----------



## Peter Lang (14. Dezember 2013)

Für die richtig harten Sachen hab ich mir ein Fully zugelegt. Ist ja auch alles Ansichtssache wie man Schwierigkeiten einstuft, aber ich fahr schon auch noch anspruchsvolle Sachen mit dem Principia.
Dachte halt hier bauen die meisten ihre Räder mit passenden Teilen aus der entsprechenden Zeit auf.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## ArSt (14. Dezember 2013)

Peter Lang schrieb:


> Dachte halt hier bauen die meisten ihre Räder mit passenden Teilen aus der entsprechenden Zeit auf.


 
Bestimmt nicht! 






Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (14. Dezember 2013)

@ Peter Lang

Ha,
hier wird bestimmt keiner zerissen...
sieht doch recht stimmig aus dein Prinzipia 

was fährst du für ´ne Übersetzung?

gruß Holger


----------



## Peter Lang (14. Dezember 2013)

32/17


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Dezember 2013)

Ich finds genial mit der pizzateller großen Bremsscheibe vorne

Einer reicht  - sehr gut!


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (14. Dezember 2013)

die Bremse kann doch auch nie groß genug sein Holgi... 
wenn ich mir da die Marathonfraktion anschaue die mit 140er Scheibchen um jedes Gramm feilschen... ne ne lieber so. Finde den Aufbau echt stimmig


----------



## ArSt (14. Dezember 2013)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> die Bremse kann doch auch nie groß genug sein Holgi...


 
Der Holger fährt die Pizzatellerscheiben nicht nur vorne, sondern auch hinten! Und gleich so, dass der Qualm aufsteigt.
Wenn schon Bremse, dann richtig.


----------



## Hagelsturm (14. Dezember 2013)

ich glaube nicht das der holgie hinten nochmal ne riesen scheibe dran baut..er hat bestimmt noch palomino-trauma


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Dezember 2013)

So siehts aus Von den 200ter Scheiben hinten bin ich geheilt Nur noch vorne 200ter...hinten muss die 160ger reichen - zumindest an allen Palominos  
Aber ich hab vorhin grad mal den neuen gebrauchten Hinterbau ans zerbröselte Palomino gehalten. Da kanns bald wieder weitergehen mit dem Aufbau


----------



## Peter Lang (15. Dezember 2013)

Immer diese Pizzateller, total übertrieben. Ist zwar ne andere Scheibe aber die gleiche Größe, wie man sehen kann bei weitem kein Pizzateller!


----------



## Organik (15. Dezember 2013)

Stimmt, so große Scheiben wären mir auch zu groß und vor allem zu schwer 

Apropo Youngtime Galerie:

Im Winter nimmt man bekanntlich zu, oder?  Mein Bike allerdings achtet trotzdem auf die schlanke Linie. Ich muss aufpassen dass hier keine Magersucht auftritt.  
Haufenweise Stahlschrauben wurden gegen Titanschrauben ausgetauscht  DAZU aktueller Stand:


Meine R1 verlor zu Nikolaus ihre Magnesiumhebel.









Es kamen neue Pedale dazu, hab mir gedacht ich wage es und teste mal die Marke. Die Pedale haben mir vom Aussehen sehr gefallen und wiegen schlappe 149gramm das Paar








Auch meine Kurbel ging nicht leer aus, neue Abdeckkappe erhalten








Neuer schöner Sattel musste her, mein Ax Endurance hat Rente beantragt. 








Mein Bike nun aktuell:








Rahmen: Storck Organic Light M ( 1981 g )
Dämpfer:	 DT Swiss XR Carbon 165mm ( 145 g )
Gabel: DT Swiss XRC 100 Race Twin-Shot ( 1149 g )
Laufradsatz: Xentis Kappa ( 1674 g )	
Reifen: Schwalbe Furious Fred mit Eclipse Schläuchen ( 734 g )
Bremssystem: Formula R1 + Hope Mono Mini 160 ( 577 g )	
Kurbel: THM Carbones Clavicula DP + Lagerschalen ( 412 g )
Kettenblatt: Carbon Ti X-Ring Double Evo ( 56 g )
Kettenführung: E-Thirteen XCX + E-Type Carbon ( 69 g )
Kette:	 Kmc X10 SL ( 245 g )	
Kassette:	 Sram XG 1099 ( 183 g )
Shifter: Sram XX 10-Fach ( 108 g )	
Schaltwerk: Sram XX 10-Fach ( 184 g )
Schaltzug:	Fasi Niro Glide Turbo ( 48 g )
Lenker: Schmolke TLO ( 71 g )
Griffe:	 Extralite Hypergrips ( 11 g )
Vorbau: Syntace F99 ( 91 g )	
Sattel: Tune Komm-Vor ( 97 g )
Sattelstütze: Schmolke SL ( 96 g )
Schnellspanner: Tune DC 16/17 ( 37 g )	
Pedale: KCNC Knifes Titan ( 149 g )

Gewicht laut Teileliste: 8127 gramm


----------



## ArSt (15. Dezember 2013)

Heiß!
Und wie ich Dir drüben bei den "Leichtbauern" schon schrieb, bei den (schönen!) Laufrädern wäre noch ca. ein halbes Kilo drin!

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Dezember 2013)

Soso...dann warst Du das letztens, der mir die KCNC in der Bucht weggeschnappt hat? 

Nachdem ich die schon auf dem Attitude habe in der non-Ti-Version hätte ich die auch nochmal genommen. 
Klasse Fotos!


----------



## Tucana (15. Dezember 2013)

Schick. Wie fährt es sich nun?


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Dezember 2013)

Verdammt geiles Organic


----------



## Organik (15. Dezember 2013)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Soso...dann warst Du das letztens, der mir die KCNC in der Bucht weggeschnappt hat?
> 
> Nachdem ich die schon auf dem Attitude habe in der non-Ti-Version hätte ich die auch nochmal genommen.
> Klasse Fotos!




Ah verstehe, kann ja mal schauen, wen ich überboten habe, dann weiss ich deinen Ebay-Namen 




			
				Tucana schrieb:
			
		

> Schick. Wie fährt es sich nun?




Bin kein Ingenieur und kenne mich nicht all so gut aus mit den Techniken, was aber einem sofort beim Fahren auffällt ist:

1. Es fährt sich verflucht schnell

2. Fährt sich sehr bequem, man merkt unterm Po kaum was, ob Gelände oder Strasse oder Feldwege. 

3. Man verliert in Wiegetritt nicht an Geschwindigkeit, ob Dämpfer blockiert ist oder nicht, spielt das irgendwie für den Rahmen dabei keine Rolle. Was ich nicht verstehe. Für mich die Konsequenz, ich spare an Ausdauerkraft und werde nicht so schnell müde.

4. Ist so gesehen ein Bergmeister, ich komme im Vergleich zu meinen bisherigen Fullys und Hardtails, die ich gefahren bin, deutlich schneller eine Steigung hoch. Hängt mit Punkt 3 zusammen.


Aber abgesehen von den vier Dingen, die einem beim Rahren sofort auffallen, ist der Rest wie bei jedem Fahrrad auch. 




			
				Soulbrother schrieb:
			
		

> Verdammt geiles Organic



Dank Dir vielmals!!



Grüße
O


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Dezember 2013)

Organik schrieb:


> Ah verstehe, kann ja mal schauen, wen ich überboten habe, dann weiss ich deinen Ebay-Namen



Mach Dir keine Mühe Ich war schon länger vor mir mit mir einig, dass ich da gar nicht mehr biete. Die standen ja schon recht früh auf über 80, was für das Gewicht, für die Optik und den Zustand in Anbetracht des Neupreises allerdings immer noch unter Schnäppchen fällt und an dem Rad ziemlich gut aussieht....


----------



## svennox (15. Dezember 2013)

STORCK voll carbon Bike ist Krank, vor allem auch wegen der genialen Parts 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1530099]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Dezember 2013)

ceo schrieb:


> @Klein-Holgi was sind das für xtr-shifter am gelben rad. sehen aus wie 950-952er baureihe,
> aber obwohl es keine ganganzeigen gibt sind die oben ganz geschlossen.
> spezielles gehäuse/abdeckkappen oder nur eine baureife, die ich nicht kenne?



Also nach dem Storck hier relativiert sich wieder alles, aber ich bin grade entsetzt, dass ich meine Altersvorsorge wohl offensichtlich ans Mantra gebastelt habe letztens 

Da sind ja 952ger fast geschenkt dagegen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/231108170818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Hagelsturm (15. Dezember 2013)

952 hab ich auch schon für 130 weggehen sehn.


----------



## Tucana (15. Dezember 2013)

Das waren meine letzte Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organik (23. Dezember 2013)

Heute ist mein bashguard gekommen. Der Michael von Carbonice hat da gute Arbeit geleistet und mein Bike ist nochmal um 40 g leichter geworden.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. Dezember 2013)

Wow...Carbon und leicht soweit das Auge blickt

Krasses Gegenbeispiel, dass man mit Carbon am Rahmen und Laufrädern auch schwer bauen kann:


----------



## Organik (24. Dezember 2013)

In der Tat. Kann mich an die Spengle Laufräder erinnern. Je nach Lager haben die gute 2200 Gramm pro Satz gewogen. Die gabs in 3-facher Lagerausführung. Mit Shimano Lager , mit hügi Naben und mit seltenen Porsche fs Naben. Alles zu schwer mit Sperrklinken und technisch noch nicht ausgereift. Aber optisch waren die Räder erste Sahne.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. Dezember 2013)

Äh Holgi, irgendwie find ich es cool dass Du ein Shadow hast. Passt irgendwie. Wollt ich mal loswerden.


----------



## IHateRain (24. Dezember 2013)

Holger hat "einen Shadow"  Hab's verstanden 

Frohe [email protected] 
IHateRain


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. Dezember 2013)

Organik schrieb:


> Aber optisch waren die Räder erste Sahne.



tja...und da irgendwann ist die Zeit für mich halt stehengeblieben Optik geht fast immer vor



BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Äh Holgi, irgendwie find ich es cool dass Du ein Shadow hast. Passt irgendwie. Wollt ich mal loswerden.



Das muss auch mal gesagt werden Mal sehen, wo ich es noch überall posten kann



IHateRain schrieb:


> Holger hat "einen Shadow"



Aber sowas von und nicht nur das, jetzt fahr ich auch noch mit einem  

Cooles neues Forum, jetzt kann man "zitieren" klicken so oft und wo man will und braucht nicht immer 2 neue Fenster...ich glaub, dann kann ich wieder auf meinen KäppchenAvatar wechseln

Edit: Hab noch was anderes gefunden, was ich mal verzapft hab. gatormoonrisehorizonsunburst im nightstorm...Muss endlich mal das Bild hier im Hobbykeller an die Wand spaxen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organik (24. Dezember 2013)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Holger hat "einen Shadow"  Hab's verstanden
> 
> Frohe [email protected]
> IHateRain



Tja bei den ganzen Kleins die er hat kann man nur noch einen "shadow" haben.  Ganz ehrlich, jeder von uns hat irgendwo einen "shadow" nicht jeder fährt nur einen 


Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. Dezember 2013)

Holgi, zieh das Mützchen wieder an, diese komischen Bildschen verwirren mich und ich finds irgendwie schizo.


----------



## BigJohn (24. Dezember 2013)

Organik schrieb:


> Heute ist mein bashguard gekommen. Der Michael von Carbonice hat da gute Arbeit geleistet und mein Bike ist nochmal um 40 g leichter geworden.


Welchen Zweck erfüllt der Bash? Sieht aus als wäre innen montiert und für weniger Zähne vorgesehen.


----------



## Organik (24. Dezember 2013)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Welchen Zweck erfüllt der Bash? Sieht aus als wäre innen montiert und für weniger Zähne vorgesehen.





BigJohn schrieb:


> Welchen Zweck erfüllt der Bash? Sieht aus als wäre innen montiert und für weniger Zähne vorgesehen.



Hi Jonas, wenn du die clavicula DP 1-Fach fahren willst musst du ein zweites Kettenblatt montieren oder zumindest eine Art Verpressung dahinter. Z.b bashguard.
Neben der hohen Flächenpressung bei Kettenblattschrauben auf Carbon wird bei einseitiger Montage das entstehende Torsionsmoment nicht mehr durch das zweite Kettenblatt abgefangen. Dadurch kann es passieren, dass die Kettenblattaufnahmen irgendwann nachgeben können, wenn diese mit nichts dahinter verpresst werden.

Sekundär fängt der Bashguard auch die Kette auf, sollte sie mal abspringen, um keine Kratzer am Tretlager oder Rahmen zu verursachen. Ist aber auch nur nebensächlich, ist auch bis jetzt nicht passiert.
Der Bashguard von Carbonice ist da eine gute und vor allem leichte Lösung. Sonst alles zu schwer bis jetzt


----------



## daniel1234 (27. Dezember 2013)

Mein RM Elements TO





Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Klein-Holgi (27. Dezember 2013)

He, das gefällt mir aber gut

Ich versuch nur grade zu verstehen, warum die hintere Bremsleitung ganz rechts am Oberrohr läuft Und die Leitung/Zughüllen sind auch noch bissle lang vorm Lenker oder? 

Aber klasse Rad.


----------



## daniel1234 (27. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich die optimale Lenker/Vorbau-Einheit gefunden habe wird die Bremsleitung links und der Schaltzug UW rechts verlaufen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## coast13 (27. Dezember 2013)

Daniel, echt schönes RM Element . Wenn ich doch mal endlich nen Rahmen in Hobbit-Größe finden würd.....


----------



## daniel1234 (27. Dezember 2013)

RM Element Race meiner Frau

Klein und bequem





Gruß
Daniel


----------



## HorstSt (28. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, aber das sieht irgendwie merkwürdig aus. Der Sattel ist schon recht weit raus und der Lenker noch höher. Ob da der Rahmen nicht doch zu klein ist? Die Sitzposition mag bequem sein, aber der hohe Vorbau mit den Hörnchen in Verbindung mit der Gabel - in der Seitenansicht passt es optisch für mich nicht.
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel1234 (28. Dezember 2013)

Sag das mal meiner Frau

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## HorstSt (28. Dezember 2013)

Nee, lass mal, Ihr muss das Rad ja passen.

Ich habe letztes Jahr auch so einen Versuch in die Hände bekommen, einem MTB die Sitzposition eines Hollandrades zu verpassen.





 Das hier so umstrittene Futturetec





So ging das schon eher in die richtige Richtung, hab's dann aber trotzdem verkauft, zu viele Räder.
Da bleiben am Ende die höherwertigen übrig. Und hochwertig war das Futturetech nicht, aber
immerhin interessant.

Horst


----------



## Hagelsturm (28. Dezember 2013)

schaut schon seltsam aus aber wenns der frau gefällt und es für sie wichtiger ist gemütlich zu sitzen ist das ja ihre sache =) da hab ich schon schlimmeres gesehen.


----------



## BigJohn (28. Dezember 2013)

bedenklich finde ich wenn überhaupt die Gabel, die scheint mir etwas lang. Zu kleine Rahmen mit heftigem Sattelstütztenauszug haben hier auch schon was bei der Wahl zum Youngtimer des Jahres gerissen, scheint also nicht so unüblich zu sein.


----------



## daniel1234 (28. Dezember 2013)

Sie fährt sehr gern mit dem Giant





Gruß
Daniel


----------



## HorstSt (28. Dezember 2013)

Natürlich geht das mit dem Auszug des Sattelrohres, aber wenn ich den Sattel hoch stelle UND den Lenker noch höher baue, zeigt das ja nur, dass der Rahmen nicht passt. Die Gabel tut dann ihr Übriges.
Aber es muss ja seiner Frau gefallen. Dass Daniel weiß, wie's geht, zeigt das andere RM Element. Das ist nämlich wirklich richtig schön.
Und das Giant sieht wirklich viel stimmiger aus. Aber vielleicht machen es bei der Seitenansicht ja auch die Hörnchen, welche die Fuhre noch höher wirken lassen.
Horst


----------



## Spletti (5. Januar 2014)

Sooo,

nachdem mein Aufbau jetzt fast fertig ist möchte ich es euch nicht vorenthalten, vieleicht gefällt es ja dem ein oder anderen. Erstmal zur Story:

Ich wusste ja schon immer das mein alter Kumpel Toby ( Boschi ) auf ältere Bikes steht und nachdem er jetzt hier in unsere Gegend gezogen ist und ich bei einigen Trink-Sessions sehr oft seine Cannondales bewundern konnte war es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ich mir ein Youngtimer zugelegt habe. Nachdem wir intensiv nach was gut erhaltenes gesucht haben wurden wir auch gleich fündig. Ein sehr gut erhaltenes und seltenes Cannondale F 800 SL aus ´97. Dieses Model ist auch nicht in den Cannonadale Katalogen aufgeführt und ich habe auch im Netz nur 3-4 Stück gefunden. Tobi meint das die leichtesten 700er Rahmen einfach zu den 800 SL wurden. Komisch, da es 97 noch garkeine 800er gab.

Ok nachdem dann das gute Stück hier eingetroffen ist ging auch gleich schon das Tunen los. Ausgangsgewicht war um die 11,4 kg. Ich wollte das die wichtigsten Bestandteile retro bleiben und ich denke das mir das auch gelungen ist. Wenn einer was zu den Teilen wissen möchte kann ich ja nochmal was schreiben. Beim Aufbau haben wir alles mit ner Feinwaage gewogen und sind jetzt bei 9635 g mit Pedale. Mit ner Personen waage bin ich bei 9,4kg. Die Wahrheit wird irgendwo dazwischen liegen...

Ganz fertig bin ich noch nicht....Sattel und ein bischen anderes Zeugs werden noch geändert.
















Hier die Schöne und das Biest 





Und hier Mr. Cannondale :





So, immer Sommer werde ich dann mal Fotos mit meinem Auto zusammen machen, ich glaube das passt ganz gut. Ach und der nächste aus unserer Truppe hat sich jetzt auch ein 700er Team Volvo gekauft. Ich freu mich schon auf die Eisdielen-Ausfahrten im Sommer 

So long 

Kai


----------



## TomR. (5. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön! Gefällt mir richtig gut! Und im Hintergrund "The Boss"...passt!=)


----------



## Hagelsturm (5. Januar 2014)

mit kamin in der werkstatt..geil =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Januar 2014)

Gefällt mir bis auf den langen Vorbau sehr gut. Die Schriftzüge mit den "zerrissenen" Umrissen sind echt schick.


----------



## TomR. (5. Januar 2014)

mein Vorbau war Dir letztens zu kurz...Deine Toleranzgrenzen scheinen sehr eng gesteckt!=)


----------



## BigJohn (5. Januar 2014)

Finde eher, dass das grau derKurbel nicht so recht ins Bild passt. Sonst sehr nett. Waren die Decals schon im Original so?


----------



## Spletti (5. Januar 2014)

Jop der Vorbau könnte noch 1-2 cm kürzer... mal sehen


----------



## Spletti (5. Januar 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Finde eher, dass das grau derKurbel nicht so recht ins Bild passt. Sonst sehr nett. Waren die Decals schon im Original so?


 
ja die Decals sind Orginal. Ich wollte halt die komplette 952 Gruppe... mal sehen vieleicht kommt mal was anderes.


----------



## IHateRain (5. Januar 2014)

Spletti schrieb:


> So, immer Sommer werde ich dann mal Fotos mit meinem Auto zusammen machen, ich glaube das passt ganz gut. Ach und der nächste aus unserer Truppe hat sich jetzt auch ein 700er Team Volvo gekauft. Ich freu mich schon auf die Eisdielen-Ausfahrten im Sommer
> 
> So long
> 
> Kai



Yep, Bilder vom/mit Cossi, bitte! Danke 

Stets gute Fahrt
IHateRain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (5. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub das Spanisch-Rot vom EsCos ist das gleiche wie das Viperred von CD...dat kommt bestimmt gut

Ich glaub Benny hat die Carbon Räder von dir..


----------



## IHateRain (5. Januar 2014)

Ja, das hat er.

Bez. der Farbe des Cossi´s: Ford hatte damals mehrere Rottöne in der Palette; Das kommt auf die Buchstaben-Kombination an. Bei offener Motorhaube sollte eine Plakette mit Fahrgestellnummer zu sehen sein und u.a. auch der Farbcode - es müßte eine 17stellige Fahrgestellnummer sein. Ist aber alles schon so ewig her bei mir...  Viel zu lange!

Jedenfalls gab es Chianti-Rot, Aubergine-Rot, Spanisch-Rot, Electric-Rot, Granat-Rot, Bordeaux-Rot (met.), Coral-Rot und Kastanien-Rot. Sind eine ganze menge; Deinen Bildern nach zu urteilen sollte Deiner ein Spanisch-Roter sein. Welche Buchstaben-Kombi hat Deine FahrgestellNr. denn? Und: Hutzen in Wagenfarbe, oder ist das so von Dir gewollt?

Wie auch immer - tolles Auto!  Und BTW: Das Rad ist auch nett. Und Tobi in Aktion  Man sollte mal gemeinsam schrauben... - oder mit Holger gemeinsam eine Runde drehen. Benjamin´s Rad sollte doch schon längst da sein  Noch nicht fertig?!? 

Stets gute Fahrt - auch mit dem Cossi 
Michael


----------



## Spletti (5. Januar 2014)

Ja Benny sein Bike ist da aber er will es ja "carbonisieren"....dat dauert noch    ich fahr es mir aber morgen mal anschauen.

Ja das er Spanisch Rot ist weiß ich ja und das ganze Schwarze Zeugs ist so gewollt. Bin Jahre lang normal rum gefahren und wollte mal was anderes. Ich kann dich ja im Sommer mal ne Runde mitnehmen. Vieleicht kommst du aufn Geschmack  

btw: Wenn einer noch ein F700 in Rot zu verkaufen hat kann er sich bei mir melden.


----------



## TomR. (5. Januar 2014)

willst Du noch einen Bruder zum F800 bauen?=)


----------



## IHateRain (5. Januar 2014)

Auf dem Geschmack bin/war ich praktisch schon  Wenn´s bei mir mal wieder soweit kommt/kommen sollte, dann wird´s ein schwarzer oder weißer Sierra Cossi - ohne Sonnandach... Irgendwann....bestimmt!



Spletti schrieb:


> JIch kann dich ja im Sommer mal ne Runde mitnehmen. Vieleicht kommst du aufn Geschmack


Vorsicht - ich könnte Dich da beim Wort nehmen!


----------



## Spletti (5. Januar 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Auf dem Geschmack bin/war ich praktisch schon  Wenn´s bei mir mal wieder soweit kommt/kommen sollte, dann wird´s ein schwarzer oder weißer Sierra Cossi - ohne Sonnandach... Irgendwann....bestimmt!
> 
> 
> Vorsicht - ich könnte Dich da beim Wort nehmen!


 
aber wenn dann ein alter Flügel


----------



## Spletti (5. Januar 2014)

TomR. schrieb:


> willst Du noch einen Bruder zum F800 bauen?=)


 
Wie Bruder ? ich hab keinen, aber toby. nein, wir haben noch einen anderen Kumpel der auch scharf auf ein team volvo ist


----------



## TomR. (5. Januar 2014)

Spletti schrieb:


> Wie Bruder ? ich hab keinen, aber toby. nein, wir haben noch einen anderen Kumpel der auch scharf auf ein team volvo ist



ja, ich dachte DU möchtest noch ein F700, neben deinem F800SL...aber F700 ist ja nicht gleich Team Volvo!?


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (5. Januar 2014)

@
*Organik*

aaaalso dein Storck........zum niederknien genial geillll........


----------



## IHateRain (5. Januar 2014)

Spletti schrieb:


> aber wenn dann ein alter Flügel



Natürlich NUR ein Flügel-Cossi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spletti (5. Januar 2014)

TomR. schrieb:


> ja, ich dachte DU möchtest noch ein F700, neben deinem F800SL...aber F700 ist ja nicht gleich Team Volvo!?


 
ach so meinst du das... nee ich hab ja schon ein anderes 700 als winterbike    eigentlich meinte ich ja das wir ein volvo suchen für unseren kumpel


----------



## RotwildRox (5. Januar 2014)

Ja also ich bin der Bruder von Boschy .... Die Räder von Michael waren vom Grundzustand echt super...Ein bischen Fett in der Hinterachsnabe und die Flanken aschleifen sowie alles polieren hat auch schon gereicht. Naja das Bike kam dann auch und wurde direkt geschlachtet und poliert... Jetzt kann der Aufbau langsam beginnen.... Hab die Räder nur mal so reingehalten... Grüße


----------



## Spletti (5. Januar 2014)

geilo das wird ne waffe!


----------



## IHateRain (5. Januar 2014)

@RotwildRox : Aufbau-Thread, bitte  Wäre der Vorbau negativ montiert eine Option? ...oder ein kürzerer?

Stets gute Fahrt
Michael


----------



## RotwildRox (5. Januar 2014)

Michael warte abbbbbbbbb es wird gut und negativ natürlich


----------



## boschi (5. Januar 2014)

Spletti schrieb:


> Und hier Mr. Cannondale :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAAAALTER...  Da ist Copyright druff... du weißt ja... 500€ pro Veröffentlichung 
Da war die Uhr doch schon eine Stunde nach Flasche leer  Aber es lässt sich doch nüchtern nunmal keine Schaltung einstellen 

Das Bike ist aber echt Bombe geworden... Die Basis war super, der Rest nach und nach auch...




RotwildRox schrieb:


>



Danke nochmal an Michael... Die Spinergys sind super... bissl Politur... Da passt alles jetzt. 
Das nächste Viperred Cannondale wird auch ein Augenschmaus... Eins fehlt uns noch... Dann sind wir perfekt aufgestellt


----------



## Spletti (5. Januar 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> @RotwildRox : Aufbau-Thread, bitte  Wäre der Vorbau negativ montiert eine Option? ...oder ein kürzerer?
> 
> Stets gute Fahrt
> Michael


 

Genau! Seperater Aufbauthread Benni!!!

Den Vorbau der jetzt dran ist negativ wäre zu derbe   ich bring dir morgen einen mit


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Januar 2014)

Wenigstens nehmt ihr Euch die Größen nicht weg bei den Rahmen. Da ist ja von XS bis XL alles dabei 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...ich fahr dann in Zukunft immer 100m hinterher mit meinen "anderer-Hersteller-Bikes"


----------



## boschi (6. Januar 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Wenigstens nehmt ihr Euch die Größen nicht weg bei den Rahmen. Da ist ja von XS bis XL alles dabei
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt...ich fahr dann in Zukunft immer 100m hinterher mit meinen "anderer-Hersteller-Bikes"


 
Haha... Wir brauchen bald ein eigenes Thema... "Ich war mit meinem roten Cannondale unterwegs..."

Und für den Holgi...: "Ich war gar nicht unterwegs... Und überhaupt schonmal nicht mit roten Cannondale Fahrern...!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (6. Januar 2014)

Aber zumindest ein *rotes* Bike sollte sich doch in seinem Fuhrpark finden lassen!
Ich finde diese roten Cannondales richtig toll, glaub' im Pulk gebt Ihr eine scharfe Meute ab!
Dürfte man da mit sowas auch mit ? Wäre zumindest auch schön rot und hat die passenden Mäntel:





Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Januar 2014)

boschi schrieb:


> Und für den Holgi...: "Ich war gar nicht unterwegs... Und überhaupt schonmal nicht mit roten Cannondale Fahrern...!"


 
 Ich fühle mich diskriminiert...

Na klar gibts ein rotes Bike bei mir...sogar 2, wenn ich richtig nachdenke. Sogar mit gelber Schrift

Armin, die roten Cannondale-Fahrer geben keine scharfe Meute ab, weil sie immer erst um 22 Uhr starten und sie gar keiner sieht  ...und alte Leute wie ich, die zu der Zeit schon an der Matratze horchen müssen, können da gar nicht mitfahren


----------



## ArSt (6. Januar 2014)

O.k., ich dann auch nicht!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (6. Januar 2014)

IHR SEIT ALT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Meine Bettzeit 21,45h  ( Aber ich bleib auch manchmal länger auf )


----------



## Spletti (6. Januar 2014)

ihr habtn knall 

also wenn wir im sommer ne youngtimer-ausfahrt machen fahren wir halt gesondert von euch ein paar meter vorne weg um uns von der masse abzusetzen. ansonsten könnt ihr gerne mitkommen^^


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Januar 2014)

TomR. schrieb:


> mein Vorbau war Dir letztens zu kurz...Deine Toleranzgrenzen scheinen sehr eng gesteckt!=)



Scheint so  Aber solange es dem Fahrer passt, wenn es gefahren wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RotwildRox (6. Januar 2014)

Na Michael schon besser? ^^ morgen kommt Toby und dann gehts bisschen weiter  Holger bist du eig dabei am Freitag? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IHateRain (6. Januar 2014)

Yep, ich find's besser  Aber: es ist Dein Rad, Dir muss es gefallen und Du musst damit fahren.

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## RotwildRox (6. Januar 2014)

Nein war sowieso der Plan das so zu machen. Nu kommt Toby morgen mit Schmolke Lenker etc. Und dann gehts weiter  Bilder folgen ... N8ti


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spletti (7. Januar 2014)

Du hast doch nur Angst das du beim ersten wiegen die 10ner marke net packst^^


----------



## RotwildRox (7. Januar 2014)

Egal egal es wird aber Porno 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomR. (7. Januar 2014)

Die Spinergys sehen endg**l aus, aber gewichtsmäßig nicht so weit vorn, oder? Egal...die Optik ist der Killer!


----------



## RotwildRox (7. Januar 2014)

Ja weiß ich mit dem Gewicht  liegt auch nur an den rädern dann. Fand die nur immer so geil und wollte selber einen Satz mein eigen nennen. Jetzt ist es endlich so weit  naja und das restliche Design wird jetzt an diese angepasst. Aber ich verrat mal
Noch nicht soviel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomR. (7. Januar 2014)

Ich kann Dich gut verstehen! Irgendwann wird das Verlangen in mir auch einmal siegen und dann werde ich den Batzen Geld in die Hand nehmen und mir nen Satz Spinergys kaufen...ich sollte nur nicht so lange warten, günstiger werden die nicht mehr=) Bin gespannt, wies bei Dir weiter geht!


----------



## TomR. (7. Januar 2014)

Deinen Wagen finde ich im Übrigen auch fetzig...bisschen tief, bisschen doll...aber der Motor...das wär noch was. Da sieht mein V5 alt gegen aus=)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Januar 2014)

Ja...die Spinery sind schon genial. Ich glaube ich hatte sie testweise immer in jedes Rad mal eingebaut. In meinem F7 waren sie drin, im Mantra bzw. in fast allen Mantras im Attitude und sogar im Shadow zuletzt bevor die Spengle reinkamen. Ist halt wirklich nur für die Optik, da sie wirklich schwer sind. Und immer Vorsicht und gut untersuchen vor der Fahrt, sonst bekommt man auch so nen Gesichtsausdruck

http://www.bikehugger.com/images/blog/spinergy.jpg

Nightride um 22 Uhr ist aber nix für mich in meinem biblischen Alter...da muss ich mein Schönheitsschläfchen schon halten




TomR. schrieb:


> Deinen Wagen finde ich im Übrigen auch fetzig...bisschen tief, bisschen doll...aber der Motor...das wär noch was. Da sieht mein V5 alt gegen aus=)


...schau erstmal seinem anderen Auto unter die Haube   ...da sieht dann alles alt aus dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (7. Januar 2014)

Wat für Autos?! Gibt's da Fotos und Daten?


----------



## TomR. (7. Januar 2014)

naja, ich bezog mich auf den R32 in der Gallerie von RotwildRox...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Januar 2014)

Ja stimmt...von dem anderen Auto ist gar kein Bild drin. Dann hab ich die Bilder woanders gesehen Kommt vielleicht noch...


----------



## black-panther (7. Januar 2014)

Achso, ein Golf... (gähn )


----------



## RotwildRox (8. Januar 2014)

Ja der andre ist ein Familienwagen ^^ Holger hoffe wir kommen dieses Jahr mal zum Nürburgring zusammen. Toby sagte du hättest vielleicht auch Lust. Haben gestern am cd etwas weiter probiert 








Xtr bremse dran und Schmolke Lenker drauf...naja kurbellager ist bestellt sowie Sattelstütze und klemme... Hoffe es wird gut ☺️

Grüße 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Januar 2014)

RotwildRox schrieb:


> Holger hoffe wir kommen dieses Jahr mal zum Nürburgring zusammen. Toby sagte du hättest vielleicht auch Lust.


 
Solangs nicht um 10 Uhr abends ist  Ja das wäre klasse!

Das Cannondale sieht auch sehr vielversprechend aus. XTR 952ger, Spinergy, TUNE...alles Zeug, wo ich auch ins Sabbern komme ....

....wenn da nur der Rahmen nicht wäre   (Nicht so ernst nehmen, ich muss immer über CDs meckern, selbst wenn sie mir gefallen...und Toby hat ja schon das eine oder andere Juwel bei mir durchs Wohnzimmer getragen mittlerweile Und Deins könnte fast noch besser werden mit den Spinergy...lass Dir noch gelbe Züge abschneiden von Tobys Rolle, das passt perfekt!)

Ach ich seh grad: Das ist ja ein 951ger Schaltwerk. War das so gedacht?...


----------



## RotwildRox (8. Januar 2014)

Ja das ist ein inverse 9fach schaltwerk... Wusste bis vor kurzem nicjtmal das es sowas gibt. Ist mehr oder weniger mal ein Versuch wie mir das gefällt. Hatte es neuwertig für einen sehr guten Preis bekommen. Mal sehen ob es bleibt oder ein normales folgt. Suche jetzt noch schaltbremseinheit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spletti (8. Januar 2014)

Den Sattel haste perfekt in Szene gesetzt 

Was für Innenlager?


----------



## RotwildRox (8. Januar 2014)

FSA Ultimax Ti...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (8. Januar 2014)

RotwildRox schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 266698Anhang anzeigen 266699




und was sehe ich da? einen aufgeladenen R32 Motor!?...nice...aber so ohne Eckdaten...ich mag aber solche Wölfe im Schafspelz. 
Wie gesagt, mein V5 ist da sicher nix dickes, aber man kann schon ab und an mal jemanden ärgern...außerdem habe ich den 21.517.425ten VW Golf, der den Baurekord des VW Käfer einstellte...=) das macht ihn aber auch nicht schneller=(

http://www.autobild.de/bilder/volkswagen-feiert-den-golf-10391.html#bild0|ref=http://www.autobild.de

der junge Mann, der den Wagen von Herrn Pieschetsrieder in Empfang nahm war mein Onkel=)


----------



## Spletti (8. Januar 2014)

haha cool


----------



## RotwildRox (8. Januar 2014)

Das ist ja geil mit deinem v5  musst du behalten! Also ist ein 2.8er bora mit Golf 5 r32 kopf 2x100 Zeller rennkats, grad Umbau auf gtx3076r.
Momentane Leistung waren 386ps bei 0,9 Bar....Fahrzeug kann aber bis 1,6bar bewegt werden.
Ca. 450ps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomR. (8. Januar 2014)

Ich sage das selten in dieser ordinären Form...aber: pornös!


----------



## Prinzderdinge (8. Januar 2014)

RotwildRox schrieb:


> Das ist ja geil mit deinem v5  musst du behalten! Also ist ein 2.8er bora mit Golf 5 r32 kopf 2x100 Zeller rennkats, grad Umbau auf gtx3076r.
> Momentane Leistung waren 386ps bei 0,9 Bar....Fahrzeug kann aber bis 1,6bar bewegt werden.
> Ca. 450ps



Schöne Familienkutsche! Deine Kinder sind immer die Ersten in der Kita?


----------



## RotwildRox (8. Januar 2014)

Hihi ich hab zwar keine aber wenn mal einer SCHNELL was ausm Obi braucht 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prinzderdinge (8. Januar 2014)

Solange es keine Eier ausm Kaufland sind, dürfte es ein effektiver Lieferwagen sein!


----------



## boschi (8. Januar 2014)

Der liefert alles extrem schnell... nur keine Zündkerzen  Die kommen nachts immer im BMW


----------



## RotwildRox (8. Januar 2014)

no comment keule ^^


----------



## svennox (9. Januar 2014)

RotwildRox schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 266698





> RotwildRox:
> "Also ist ein 2.8er bora mit Golf 5 r32 kopf 2x100 Zeller rennkats, grad Umbau auf gtx3076r.
> Momentane Leistung waren 386ps bei 0,9 Bar....Fahrzeug kann aber bis 1,6bar bewegt werden.
> Ca. 450ps"



....schönes Hobby   
..ps. ..dein R32 macht sicherlich "laune"


----------



## ice (9. Januar 2014)

hallo Jungs ...
nu kommt mal wieder zurück ... wir sind hier doch nicht im VW-Forum ...
das hier ist immer noch `ne Bike-Galerie...
Gruß Holger


----------



## Murph (10. Januar 2014)

Und das auch noch von einem Rüsselsheimer......


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ach ich seh grad: Das ist ja ein 951ger Schaltwerk. War das so gedacht?...



Ich habe den Unterschied zwischen 951 und 952 nie gekannt - ist das 951 also invers!? Falls ja, wusste auch ich nicht, dass es sowas (schon vor dem 960) gab.
Ach ja, das F700 wird gut


----------



## IHateRain (10. Januar 2014)

Rapid Rise RD-M953-GS ist/gab es ebenfalls als invers-Version. Der wohl größte Unterschied zwischen 951 und 952 liegt in der 9Fach-Kompabilität.

Grüße
IHateRain


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte, 950 sei 8- und 951/952 9-fach. Ich sollte dann mal recherchieren.


----------



## Hagelsturm (10. Januar 2014)

ist doch beides 9-fach kompatibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (10. Januar 2014)

Klar, es schaltet auch XX1


----------



## boschi (10. Januar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich dachte, 950 sei 8- und 951/952 9-fach. Ich sollte dann mal recherchieren.


 
Die Schaltwerke von 950-953 schalten alles von 7-9-fach 10 und 11-fach müsste eigentlich auch gehen, wenn der Weg, den das Schaltwerk zurücklegen kann lang genug ist. Das hab ich selbst noch nicht testen können. Bei den Schalthebeln (oder STI) schaltet die 950/951 8-fach und die 952/953 9-fach

Viele Grüße

Toby


----------



## IHateRain (10. Januar 2014)

Genau so sieht es aus!


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Januar 2014)

boschi schrieb:


> Die Schaltwerke von 950-953 schalten alles von 7-9-fach



Das ist klar.



boschi schrieb:


> 10 und 11-fach müsste eigentlich auch gehen, wenn der Weg, den das Schaltwerk zurücklegen kann lang genug ist. Das hab ich selbst noch nicht testen können.



Wurde ab (MTB-)10-fach nicht bei Shimano das Übersetzungsverhältnis zwischen SW und Schalthebel geändert? Sollte eigentlich nicht gehen. Und 11-fach dann auch nur mit RR-Schaltwerken von Shimano.



boschi schrieb:


> Bei den Schalthebeln (oder STI) schaltet die 950/951 8-fach und die 952/953 9-fach



Das wollte ich wissen. Danke!


----------



## boschi (10. Januar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wurde ab (MTB-)10-fach nicht bei Shimano das Übersetzungsverhältnis zwischen SW und Schalthebel geändert? Sollte eigentlich nicht gehen. Und 11-fach dann auch nur mit RR-Schaltwerken von Shimano.


 
Das kann ich jetzt nicht so genau sagen ob da eine Übersetzung geändert wurde, sowas ist neumodisches Teufelszeug... Ich hab mich ja jahrelang selbst gegen 9-fach gewehrt. 
Am "Fahr"-Rad passt das aber


----------



## ArSt (10. Januar 2014)

Wurde definitiv geändert! Ein 10fach MTB-Schaltwerk funktioniert nicht mehr mit 8- oder 9fach Triggern auf entsprechenden Kassetten!
Ebenso der 10fach Trigger: Der funktioniert auch *nur* mit einem 10fach MTB-Schaltwerk.
Was aber funktioniert und auch noch *sehr leicht* ist: 11fach Kette auf 10fach Kassette mit 7fach Schaltwerk und Umwerfer und Microshift 10fach Daumis! Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1988er-kuwahara-pacer-revision-fuer-viele-weitere-jahre.648367/page-9
Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Januar 2014)

Richtig. Bei 10 fach Schalthebeln ist der Seilweg anders, den sie bei jedem Schaltvorgang freigeben. 1:1 glaub ich sogar...das geht nur mit 10 -fach Schaltwerk...genauso umgekehrt 10 fach SW geht nicht mit 9-fach Hebeln...


----------



## boschi (10. Januar 2014)

Ich sag doch... TEUFELSZEUG


----------



## Spletti (10. Januar 2014)

also benny hat 9 fach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (10. Januar 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> Was aber funktioniert und auch noch *sehr leicht* ist: 11fach Kette auf 10fach Kassette mit 7fach Schaltwerk und Umwerfer und Microshift 10fach Daumis! Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1988er-kuwahara-pacer-revision-fuer-viele-weitere-jahre.648367/page-9
> Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


Das is interessant, ich dachte die 10fach Microshift gehen nur für Rennradantriebe?


----------



## ArSt (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo Jonas!
Stimmt ja auch, und eben mit allen MTB-Schaltwerken von 6 bis 9fach! Erst mit den neuen Dyna-Sys Schaltwerken funktionieren die nicht.
Gruß, Armin!


----------



## RotwildRox (10. Januar 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hagelsturm (10. Januar 2014)

sehr nice..wat sind das für maxxis?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Januar 2014)

Müssten Fly Weight 330 sein...die Brummer unter den Reifen - im Sinne von laut auf der Straße, nicht vom Gewicht

Hast Du die mal gewogen? Da hatten wir von 319 bis deutlich über 330 alles dabei

Und ich muss sagen, das sieht ja mal richtig genial aus bisher schon...obwohls ein Cannondale ist. Mach doch noch ein Aufbauthema dazu auf und hier in der Galerie wieder, wenn es fertig ist


----------



## Hagelsturm (10. Januar 2014)

wenn das die sind dann ist das fliegengewicht =)

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-1771/maxxis-reifen-flightweight-330


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RotwildRox (10. Januar 2014)

Ja sind die flighweight 330... Hatte mir die mit Toby im hibike ausgewogen. Glaube hatte beide 324 oder 326 oder sowas. Waren also ok...wollte die haben wegen den schönen decals passend zu dem bike finde ich. Ein Schwalbe furious Fred erfüllt auch den Sinn sieht aber zu modern aus für meinen Geschmack 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice (10. Januar 2014)

Hi,
mein LTD ist soweit ... 
( haben ja auch schon einige gemerkt )
... und wie angedroht ein paar Bilder für die Galerie...





und weil das Wetter heute mitgespielt hat





Gruß Holger


----------



## dodderer (10. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön 
Ist die Bremse auch aus der Zeit des bikes? Seit wann gibt es die BB7 eigentlich?
Grüße


----------



## Hagelsturm (10. Januar 2014)

und die kette hält so ohne führung vorn?


----------



## dodderer (10. Januar 2014)

Kommt darauf an wo, wie und was man fährt. Bei Klein Holgi bestimmt, bei mir nicht


----------



## ArSt (10. Januar 2014)

Endlich mal einer der die Galerie wieder als solche nutzt! 
Sehr schön geworden, saubere Arbeit!

Mensch Toby und Bruder, wollt Ihr nicht endlich mal Eueren eigenen Fred aufmachen? Hier ist doch eine Galerie, kein CD-Aufbau-Thread!


----------



## ArSt (10. Januar 2014)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> und die kette hält so ohne führung vorn?


Das hängt nicht vom Holger (oder auch Klein-Holgi) und seinen gefahrenen Strecken ab! 
Hier wurde ein spezielles Kettenblatt, wie bei der XX1, verbaut, damit braucht man keine Kettenführung!
Sagt zumindest die Werbung von SRAM.


----------



## ice (10. Januar 2014)

stimmt, so soll es sein...
da ich mit dem Bike erst fertig geworden bin und schon ca. 3 km gefahren bin, kann ich diese Versprechen des Herstellers, bis jetzt weder bestätigen noch dementieren ... aber mein erster Eindruck stimmt mich eher positiv . Die Kette sitzt ziemlich straff auf dem Blatt und in Verbindung mit dem ShadowSchaltwerk (auch nicht time-korrekt) sollte die Geschichte halten.
Zur BB7 sollte dodderer eigentlich mehr wissen ...  Die Gründe für die Bremsenauswahl hab ich im Aufbauthema genannt.

habe gerade mal bei weightweenies geschaut ... da wird die BB7 das erste mal für 2005 und eine mechanical disc von Avid für 2003 genannt ... passt also


----------



## dodderer (10. Januar 2014)

Ja, irgend sowas hatte ich im Kopf, aber war nicht sicher, und wer weiß wer was weiß? 
Wenn Du mit der Bremse nicht so ganz zufrieden bist, dann rüste sie um auf organische Beläge, oder aber auf Magura Scheiben. Weiß nicht woran es liegt, aber mit den Magura Scheiben bremst die gleich deutlich besser. Auch ist es hinten viel besser, statt der Bremsleitungshülle, eine Schaltzughülle zu nehmen. Die Spirale der Bremsleitungshülle nimmt doch was an Energie auf, auf die Länge, da ist die Schaltzughülle um Längen besser. Die Züge passen durch, hatte da no nie Probleme mit.


----------



## ice (10. Januar 2014)

Ah, Ok !
danke für den Tip !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (11. Januar 2014)

Hi,
...stelle nochmal ein Foto bei anderem Licht und Hintergrund ein ... 
man erkennt die Farben besser... 




Gruß Holger


----------



## Mazeeeeee (11. Januar 2014)

Rahmen B1,Votec GS 4Classic, 2001


----------



## dodderer (11. Januar 2014)

Hat bessere Bilder verdient, so wie es sich auf dem Foto erahnen lässt


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Januar 2014)

Oh ja...sieht nach traumhaftem Zustand aus


----------



## BigJohn (12. Januar 2014)

Die Ähnlichkeit zum F7 kommt sicherlich nicht von ungefähr?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (13. Januar 2014)

Jetzt noch ein brauchbarer Dämpfer rein und schön isses - und es steht nicht VOTEC drauf  Aber so ne Gabel hat was....Fätt


----------



## Mazeeeeee (13. Januar 2014)

Ich  glaube das es ein Hercules rahmen ist , votec hat für die die Rahmen geschweißt , bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher


----------



## 6ix-pack (13. Januar 2014)

Mazeeeeee schrieb:


> Ich  glaube das es ein Hercules rahmen ist , votec hat für die die Rahmen geschweißt , bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher


Das Modell war baugleich mit dem "Hercules Yuma"


----------



## Lapper22 (13. Januar 2014)

Hatten damals nicht viele Hersteller vergleichbare Rahmenformen? Mir fallen da spontan weitere Hersteller wie Cannondale, Trek, und Garry Fischer ein, nicht zu vernachlässigen die ganzen "Baumarkt-Bikes"  Bin kein Ing., würde mal behaupten, das war die einfachste und günstigste Bauart für Eingelenker oder Antriebsschwingen. 

Egal, ich fand sie damals ziemlich schick, speziell das Trek Y mit Spinergy. Heute könnte man mir ein Trek nackig auf den Bauch binden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (25. Januar 2014)

Hier mal mein Touren Radel , hat auch en neuen Sattel bekommen


----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. Januar 2014)

Mazeeeeee schrieb:


> Ich  glaube das es ein Hercules rahmen ist , votec hat für die die Rahmen geschweißt , bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher





6ix-pack schrieb:


> Das Modell war baugleich mit dem "Hercules Yuma"



Aus Hercules ist später B1 geworden. Das Yuma gabes auch mit Stuerrohr für Headshock.


----------



## RotwildRox (2. Februar 2014)

Mein F700 ist fertig für den Sommer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GasMonkey (2. Februar 2014)

VERY NICE!


----------



## 6ix-pack (3. Februar 2014)

Was wiegt denn das F700 so wie es da hängt?


6ix-pack


----------



## RotwildRox (3. Februar 2014)

9,48 genau mit Pedalen 

Gruss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (3. Februar 2014)

Hi,
für ein Cannondale nicht schlecht
nee... ohne flachs ... sieht gut aus ...
Gruß Holger


----------



## edwardje (8. Februar 2014)

Fertig Taadaa....
Jetzt noch weg mit dem Schnee und schöne trockene Trails


----------



## ceo (8. Februar 2014)

die farbkombi silber & hellgrün ist supersexy, das pörpel ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (einfach too much)
das ist natürlich nur meine subjektive meinung.
wie fährt sich's denn?


----------



## TomR. (8. Februar 2014)

finde die Farben super, ein schöner Hingucker!


----------



## ArSt (8. Februar 2014)

Pörpel und Grün ist so krass, dass es wieder toll ist! Und die Gabel in Wagenfarbe..., da hat sich einer echt Mühe gegeben!
Wie hast Du die Gabel blank bekommen?
An den hinteren Cantisockeln fehlen noch die Abdeckschrauben, gibt's da keine so wie vorne?


----------



## edwardje (8. Februar 2014)

Hi, danke für die super Rückmeldungen,
Wie es sich fahrt? Auf der Strasse jedenfalls echt super. Viel steifer wie meine trek Y Bikes.
Im Gelände kann Ich erst testen wenn der Schnee weg ist.
An der wage bin Ich jetzt bei 12,5 KG mit Pedale. Finde Ich ganz in Ordnung für ein fully.
Erst wollte Ich ein Marzocchi Z1 im Orange montieren, aber wegen der Formula standart habe Ich dann doch dem Fox gekauft.
Die Gabel habe Ich so gekauft im Bikemarkt. Finde das sie genau passt. Habe halt noch ein bisschen nach polieren müssen. 
Die Rockshox coupe habe Ich zusammengebaut aus 2 alte. Ein war zu gross und die 135mm war defekt. Titanfeder habe Ich noch im schrank gehabt. Die Titan Brücke habe Ich extra dazu gekauft und mit neue Igdur Lager bestückt. Dann der Rahmen einen Scheibenbremsenaufnahme verpasst.
Die Decals im Grün habe Ich selber angefertigt über computer. 
Die Hintere cantisockelabdeckschrauben sind M10, da muss Ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## Brainman (8. Februar 2014)

Grüne Race Face Kurbeln würden mir besser Gefallen.
M10 Blindschrauben habe ich die hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/brand-x-disc-blanking-bolts/rp-prod6233


----------



## Hagelsturm (8. Februar 2014)

ich denke mal er mag eloxierte schräubchen =)


----------



## ice (8. Februar 2014)

gewagte farbkombi , hat aber was


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Februar 2014)

Sehr sehr cool Ich finds auch genial. Grün und purple ging schon immer in Wimbledon gut zusammen. Das fand ich schon immer ne geniale Farbkombi.  Und Mühe gegeben hat er sind bis ins kleinste Detail  

Respekt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (9. Februar 2014)

So, nach dem Schmuckstück dann wieder Brot und Butter, heute im Wald.....................





Habe den VRO gegen einen schöneren Vorbau getauscht, und einen Vector mit weniger rise montiert. Ausserdem einen Umwerfer........


----------



## John F (9. Februar 2014)

Mutig mutig! Meines Wissens sind die Modolos damals ziemlich schnell gebrochen.


----------



## Hagelsturm (9. Februar 2014)

coole sache..mc mit lefty hat sicher seltenheitswert.ich mag die gabel


----------



## ArSt (9. Februar 2014)

Heißer Vorbau, passt gut zum Rest!
Diesen Modolo habe ich noch nie gesehen, aktuell sehen deren Vorbauten ja auch eher gewöhnlich aus.


----------



## black-panther (9. Februar 2014)

Und das nennt er "Brot und Butter"...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Februar 2014)

Sehr genial das Rad. Immer wieder schön zu sehen. Zum GLück ist ne Lefty drin, sonst würd ich richtig das Gesabber anfangen  

Aber Brot und Butter ist das wirklich nicht. Großes Kino...nur nicht so bunt halt...muss aber nicht alles bunt sein


----------



## coast13 (9. Februar 2014)

stimmt, bunt ist dein Revier !    Zerr den Papagei endlich vor die Linse


----------



## Splatter666 (10. Februar 2014)

Wo genau ist denn jetzt der "schönere Vorbau" 

Ciao, Splat

PS: Ich find das SA ist immernoch eines der gXXXsten Fullies


----------



## Marc B (10. Februar 2014)

Ich habe mal meine Cam in die Stadt mitgenommen und einige Youngtimer in Rente geknipst, hier das Album: *http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/66431* - zwei Beispiele:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (10. Februar 2014)

Das San Andreas mit lefty macht ein super Kombi!!


----------



## dodderer (10. Februar 2014)

Na, freut mich ja, dass das Rad im Großen und Ganzen positiv betrachtet wird. Ist wirklich selten, Lefty im MC, habe ziemlich genau 0 Bilder davon im Netz gefunden. 
Da die Schönheit im Auge des Betrachters liegt, ist die Äusserung bezüglich des Vorbaus nur für meine Person aussagekräftig, jede andere Meinung wird akzeptiert.
Da das Rad _"anständig"_ bewegt werden soll, ist der Vorbau hoffentlich recht laglebig. Ansonsten habe ich schon einen sehr schönen Roox hier liegen, Dank an dieser Stelle an Opi 13......................
Grüße


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (11. Februar 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Da das Rad _"anständig"_ bewegt werden soll, ist der Vorbau hoffentlich recht laglebig.
> Grüße



Bei deiner schonungslosen Fahrweise sei gesagt, ich habe wie auch oben schon jemand erwähnte, anderes läuten hören.
Dieser Hinweis nur für Deine Gesundheit. 
Ich weiß nix genaues nicht, aber diesem Gerücht sollte man vielleicht mal nachgehen, bevor es zu einem schlimmen Sturz kommen könnte. Ich weiß da was von mir selbst zu berichten. Eine allgemeine Umfrage wäre vielleicht angebracht. 
Habe mir mal aufgrund fraglichen Materials ( nur dieses eine mal ) fast das Genick gebrochen.

Also, ich will keine Angst verbreiten, nur so als Hinweis. 
Hoffentlich kann jemand komplett gegenteiliges berichten.


----------



## dodderer (11. Februar 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Bei deiner schonungslosen Fahrweise sei gesagt,
> Also, ich will keine Angst verbreiten, nur so als Hinweis.
> Hoffentlich kann jemand komplett gegenteiliges berichten.



...........mit "anständig" wollte ich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass ich nicht schonungslos fahren würde, sondern im "anständigen" Rahmen. 
Aber ich werde die Sache ernst nehmen und verfolgen................
Grüße


----------



## dodderer (11. Februar 2014)

..........so, und muß sagen, dass es wohl mehr ein aus einer Mücke entsandener Eöefant ist. Es gibt eigentlich immer nur das selbe Bild im Netz, welches einen gebrochenen Vorbau zeigt, jedoch nicht ahead, sondern zum einschrauben in den Gabelschaft. Werde darum den Vorbau dranlassen, und im selben Vertrauen zum Material damit fahren, wie ich es auch mit anderen Vorbauten mache.
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## 6ix-pack (11. Februar 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Lefty im MC, habe ziemlich genau 0 Bilder davon im Netz gefunden.
> Grüße



Naja - MCs mit Lefty gibt es schon ein paar - aber kein San Andreas. Fündig wird man eher bei anderen Modellen wie dem MOHO-Fully oder Zen. User Shockwave hat sogar hier Bilder davon:







Gruß
6ix-pack

PS: Shockwave, danke für das Bilder ausleihen, falls nicht ok, kurze PN an mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (11. Februar 2014)

Ja, da habe ich mich dann falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte San Andreas Mountain cycle, keine anderen Modelle von MC
Grüße


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (11. Februar 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> ..........so, und muß sagen, dass es wohl mehr ein aus einer Mücke entsandener Eöefant ist. Es gibt eigentlich immer nur das selbe Bild im Netz, welches einen gebrochenen Vorbau zeigt, jedoch nicht ahead, sondern zum einschrauben in den Gabelschaft. Werde darum den Vorbau dranlassen, und im selben Vertrauen zum Material damit fahren, wie ich es auch mit anderen Vorbauten mache.
> Grüße
> Andreas



Ich meinte ja nur, wollte keinen wirklichen Wirbel drum machen. Und da Du im Bikepark auch mal gern unterwegs bist, kann man schon sagen, Du nimmst die Sachen auch ran. Guck mich mal an, ich gondel nur noch höchstens am WE mal durch den Wald und guck mir die Eichhörnchen an


----------



## 6ix-pack (11. Februar 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Ja, da habe ich mich dann falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meinte San Andreas Mountain cycle, keine anderen Modelle von MC
> Grüße


Ach so - na dein Aufbau hat auf jeden Fall Seltenheitswert! 

Freue mich immer, wenn ich diese schönen, bulligen Monocoque-Rahmen sehe.


----------



## BigJohn (11. Februar 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> ..........so, und muß sagen, dass es wohl mehr ein aus einer Mücke entsandener Eöefant ist. Es gibt eigentlich immer nur das selbe Bild im Netz, welches einen gebrochenen Vorbau zeigt, jedoch nicht ahead, sondern zum einschrauben in den Gabelschaft. Werde darum den Vorbau dranlassen, und im selben Vertrauen zum Material damit fahren, wie ich es auch mit anderen Vorbauten mache.


Ist der Vorbau denn "kritisch" leicht? Rein von er Optik würde ich ihn als recht robust, steif und auch nicht besonders leicht einschätzen.


----------



## John F (12. Februar 2014)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es damals einen Test in der MB oder Bike gab, bei dem genau dieser Vorbau gebrochen war. Wenn man ihn sich ansieht, muß das ja auch fast so sein: Hohe Spannungen, z.B. bei der Klemmung am Gabelschaft und dazu ist er kein "Rohr", kann also per se schon mal nicht so weit her sein mit Stabilität und Steifigkeit.


----------



## dodderer (12. Februar 2014)

Sehe das entspannt. 
Fahre damit nur Waldautobahnen, und wenn er denn brechen sollte, dann wird es weh tun, und ich werde ein paar Schrammen mehr haben. 
Steige ja auch min. 20 mal im Jahr ins Flugzeug, und da sind auch schon ein paar nicht korrekt gelandet


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Februar 2014)

Bisschen Flex muss schon sein Und im Grunde sieht er schon ganz durchdacht aus. So sehr wird er sich nicht verwinden ...Und Tragflächen bestehen ja auch aus so Rippen und Ausfräsungen usw...(was nicht heißen soll, dass beim neuen Airbus mittlerweile nicht jede Tragfläche Risse hätte  )

Nun stimmt aber auch die Feststellung, dass der dodderer es gerne mal krachen lässt auf dem Bike...und - das ist nicht bös gemeint - er ja auch nicht zur Kategorie Fliegengewicht zählt  Ich darf das sagen, der selbst fast an der 0,1 Tonnengrenze kratzt 
Hält mich aber jetzt auch nicht ab, die ganzen beschränkt-auf-75-Kg-Fahrer-Teile zu verbasteln. Allerdings nutze ich meine Räder auch meist zum Fahren und nicht zum Fliegen


----------



## dodderer (12. Februar 2014)

Waaas, ich und kein Leichtgewicht? 

Alles relativ, oder?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht hab ich mich auch verguggt auf den Bildern, die ich in Erinnerung hatte, oder hatte meinen Bildschirm noch auf 2,35:1 cinemascope stehen 
Logo alles relativ Mein Gewicht ist eigentlich auch das, was man als Idealgewicht ansehen würde, ich bin nur ein Stück zu klein dafür


----------



## John F (12. Februar 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Bisschen Flex muss schon sein Und im Grunde sieht er schon ganz durchdacht aus. So sehr wird er sich nicht verwinden ...Und Tragflächen bestehen ja auch aus so Rippen und Ausfräsungen usw...(was nicht heißen soll, dass beim neuen Airbus mittlerweile nicht jede Tragfläche Risse hätte  )
> 
> Nun stimmt aber auch die Feststellung, dass der dodderer es gerne mal krachen lässt auf dem Bike...und - das ist nicht bös gemeint - er ja auch nicht zur Kategorie Fliegengewicht zählt  Ich darf das sagen, der selbst fast an der 0,1 Tonnengrenze kratzt
> Hält mich aber jetzt auch nicht ab, die ganzen beschränkt-auf-75-Kg-Fahrer-Teile zu verbasteln. Allerdings nutze ich meine Räder auch meist zum Fahren und nicht zum Fliegen



Tragflächen sind in dem Sinne auch "Rohre", die Rippen dienen nur zur Versteifung des Hohlkörpers. Und die Tragflächen haben keineswegs Risse, sondern genau die Teile wo die Ausfräsungen sind. Ich bleibe dabei: Es gibt bestimmte Teile, die sind nur als Hohlkörper ideal und dazu gehört definitiv ein Vorbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (12. Februar 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Allerdings nutze ich meine Räder auch meist zum Fahren und nicht zum Fliegen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Februar 2014)

Ich kenn mich mit Tragflächen und Flugzeugen auch eher weniger aus, außer dass ich paar Modellflieger am Start habe, aber die äußere rohrförmige Hülle ist bei ner Tragfläche ganz sicher kein tragendes Teil, sonst könnte sie nicht aus Segeltuch bestehen oder Folie...aber das tut auch nix zur Sache.
Wenn der Vorbau dann zerborsten ist, werden wir es mitbekommen - hoffentlich...Aber ich glaube, dass im Laufe der Fahrradgeschichte eher schon mehr Sattelstützen-Rohre und Lenker-Rohre zerbrochen sind als Vorbauten. Da würde ich jedem Vorbau in der Form eher trauen als einem Rohrvorbau, der an der Klemmstelle zum Lenker nicht richtig entgratet ist....


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Februar 2014)

Heute nicht nur dumme Sprüche von mir, sondern auch mal wiedern Foto


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2014)

John F schrieb:


> Tragflächen sind in dem Sinne auch "Rohre", die Rippen dienen nur zur Versteifung des Hohlkörpers. Und die Tragflächen haben keineswegs Risse, sondern genau die Teile wo die Ausfräsungen sind. Ich bleibe dabei: Es gibt bestimmte Teile, die sind nur als Hohlkörper ideal und dazu gehört definitiv ein Vorbau!


Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Das Material ist dort konzentriert wo es die größte Biegesteifigkeit bietet. In überspitzter Form lässt sich das an einem Blatt Papier demonstrieren. Quer zu den Kanten lässt es sich ohne weiteres falten und biegen, entlang der Kanten (quasi hochkant) geht das nicht. Natürlich hinkt der Vergleich zwischen Papier und Aluminium, aber der Effekt ist der selbe. Genauso ist es mit Doppel-T-Trägern, die sind nicht nur eckig, weil es billiger zu fertigen ist.


----------



## John F (13. Februar 2014)

Gut, mit dem Papier hast Du jetzt recht. Und Modellfliegerflächen sind auch anders aufgebaut wie die von Verkehrsflugzeugen. Da die Flächen aber nicht nur in eine Richtung belastet werden, sondern auch durch Verdrehung, brauchen sie die Hülle sehr wohl, um Kräfte aufzunehmen. Im übrigen ist ein Rohr deutlich verdrehsteifer als ein Doppel-T Träger.
Im Übrigen habe ich als Metallflugzeugbauer damit permanent zu tun, auch mit den Rissen an der A380 Fläche...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Februar 2014)

John F schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist ein Rohr deutlich verdrehsteifer als ein Doppel-T Träger.


 
Dann will ich mal keine Diskussion mit nem Tragflächenfachmann anfangen
Aber das ^ ist wohl auch alles relativ und einfach vom Materialeinsatz abhängig. So nen Doppel-T-Träger, der ne Wand abfängt, verdreh ich nicht, ne Coladose allerdings mit bloßen Händen. Vielleicht mach ich mir mal den Spaß und verdreh mal einen rohrförmigen Vorbau bis zum "kaputt"...mit eingespanntem Lenker sollte das gehen - wobei ich den Lenker als größeren Schwachpunkt einschätze. Tut aber vermutlich sogar im Stand weh, wenns wirklich kaputt geht

Ich finde den Materialeinsatz bei diesem Vorbau schon recht großzügig bemessen im Vergleich zu anderen solchen CNC-Konstrukten...oder?

Allerdings haben fast alle die Ausfräsungen von seitlich und nicht von oben Wird wohl was mit den einwirkenden Kräften zu tun haben...von daher scheint dieser Vorbau wirklich exotisch, wagemutig konstruiert zu sein...


----------



## svennox (13. Februar 2014)

RotwildRox schrieb:


> Mein F700 ist fertig für den Sommer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



..schöner YOUNGTIMER-AUFBAU !


----------



## John F (13. Februar 2014)

. Vielleicht mach ich mir mal den Spaß und verdreh mal einen rohrförmigen Vorbau bis zum "kaputt"...mit eingespanntem Lenker sollte das gehen - wobei ich den Lenker als größeren Schwachpunkt einschätze. Tut aber vermutlich sogar im Stand weh, wenns wirklich kaputt geht

Davon aber bitte unbedingt einen Film einstellen!!!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Februar 2014)

Ja logo...nix anderes hatte ich im Sinn Wenn schon, denn schon 
Ich muss mich für übriges Material entscheiden. Ritchey oder Tioga 

Und nen Rahmen, der notfalls geopfert werden könnte, ist wohl auch notwendig. Wie soll ich sonst gegenhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (13. Februar 2014)

Vorbau mit der Schaftseite in den Schraubstock gespannt, statt Lenker ein Rohr vorne rein, darf dann auch einseitig 100cm oder mehr haben, und drehen. Sollte gehen?


----------



## ceo (13. Februar 2014)

mutwillige zerstörung  das kann man eigentlich nur gut heissen, wenn's teile sind, die man begonnen hat zu hassen, weil sie nerven, schlecht passen, beschissen verarbeitet sind…..  ….okay, dann macht's fast schon wieder sinn  tu dir aber nicht weh


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (13. Februar 2014)

ceo schrieb:


> mutwillige zerstörung  das kann man eigentlich nur gut heissen, wenn's teile sind, die man begonnen hat zu hassen, weil sie nerven, schlecht passen, beschissen verarbeitet sind…..  ….okay, dann macht's fast schon wieder sinn  tu dir aber nicht weh



Thomson ?


----------



## ceo (13. Februar 2014)

was hast denn gegen thomson teile?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (13. Februar 2014)

ceo schrieb:


> was hast denn gegen thomson teile?



Hier sagst Du es ja selbst:


ceo schrieb:


> mutwillige ....wenn's teile sind, die man begonnen hat zu hassen, weil sie nerven, schlecht passen, beschissen verarbeitet sind…..



Jedenfalls mal Vorurteile und eine unbegründet schlechte Meinung. Ok, teilweise unbegründet. Böses Karma kommt auch noch dazu. 

Und nicht vergessen, ist nur Spass, nicht dass wieder einer dieser Entrüstungsstürme losgeht, wäre völlig fehl am Platz


----------



## ceo (13. Februar 2014)

ich bin ein fan von thomson teilen. welche schlechten erfahrungen hast du denn gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Februar 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Vorbau mit der Schaftseite in den Schraubstock gespannt, statt Lenker ein Rohr vorne rein, darf dann auch einseitig 100cm oder mehr haben, und drehen. Sollte gehen?


 
Daran dachte ich im ersten Moment auch, aber ob mein Schraubstock das hält? Ich hab nämlich nur Vorbauten in Schaftausführung, die für sowas in Frage kämen...dieses Classic-Zeug halt. So nen Ritchey mit diesem Cantizuggegenhalter, dann nen Tioga und noch was aus der Anfangszeit des MTB-Sports 
So einen Meter Massivstahl, den die Bauarbeiter bei uns liegen gelassen haben, hab ich auch als Hebel vorm inneren Auge gehabt. Der gibt sicher nicht zuerst nach. Dann kam mir aber die Idee einen Kombitest mit Vorbau und Lenker zu machen

...und das Stativ steht noch von der Taschenlampenfotografie von vorgestern eh im Bastelkeller rum...nur noch die Kamera drauf und ab gehts 

Bei den Teilen dachte ich an Zeug, das maximal 10 Euro in ebay bringen würde, von denen dann noch Provisionen abgehen usw... Da glaub ich fast, dass mir so ne Aktion mehr Laune als die 9 Euro bringen könnte  Aber Sicherheit geht vor.. Sehr gut erkannt!! 

Muss erstmal sehen wieviel Auslauf ich da im Keller habe. Wenn man da mit knappen 100 kg an so nem Vorbau zieht und der wirklich ruckartig nachgibt, dann läuft man schon mit Schmackes gegen die Wand in meinen beengten Verhältnissen

Ich bin schon immer vorsichtig, wenn ich ne festgegammelte Kassette abziehen muss. Da hat man schon reichlich Energie gespeichert, wenn so Dinger dann plötzlich nachgeben...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (13. Februar 2014)

ceo schrieb:


> ich bin ein fan von thomson teilen. welche schlechten erfahrungen hast du denn gemacht?



Nochmal zunächst, ist nur Spass, hätt ich Cannondale oben geschrieben, hätte ein ander der Cannondale Fan ist das gleiche gefragt.

Konkret muss ich aber sagen, dass ich finde, dass Thomson einfach zu teuer in der Preis-Leistung ist. So leicht sind die Teile nicht im Vergleich. Oft sogar schwerer als viele Mitbewerber die deutlich teurer sind....aber das ist eigentlich ja auch Latte, jeder kann das doch machen und Geld ausgeben wie er will.

Aber nochmals sei gesagt, mach dir keinen Kopf, das ist doch nicht wichtig, was ich so sage...


----------



## Hagelsturm (13. Februar 2014)

ceo schrieb:


> ich bin ein fan von thomson teilen. welche schlechten erfahrungen hast du denn gemacht?



hab vorbau und stütze am attitude..sind total schick die teile.einziges manko bisher ist das gewicht vom vorbau.ansonsten nix dran auszusetzen.


----------



## ceo (13. Februar 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> ….. ist nur Spass ….. mach dir keinen Kopf, das ist doch nicht wichtig, was ich so sage...


----------



## John F (14. Februar 2014)

Eine Idee wäre auch noch ein fetter Haken in der Wand und dann mit einem Flaschenzug... Die Verletzungsgefahr sollte man wirklich nicht außer acht lassen, ich glaub nämlich nicht, dass so ein Vorbau bei 100 Kilo schon nachgibt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Februar 2014)

Sag das mal nicht...ich hab zwar null technischen Hintergrund, aber "gar endlos ist des Meisters Kraft, wenn er mit dem Hebel schafft..." 

Meine Stahlstange dürfte nen knappen Meter haben (gehen wir mal von nem Meter aus) Wenn ich da mit 100 kg mich nur draufstütze, dann kommt an der Klemmung vom Vorbau ein Drehmoment von 1000Nm an...das ist schon was, wo es knapp werden könnte (muss aber nicht). Das wäre aber das reine Gewicht. WEnn ich jetzt noch bisschen an der Stange wippe 

Oder mal anders: Mit nem normalen Radkreuz dreh ich auch ne M12er Radschraube ab, wenns sein muss. Mit dem Fuß auf der einen Seite Druck ausüben und auf der anderen Seite mit beiden Händen ziehen - kaputt 

Alleine vom Gefühl her: Wenn ich an beiden Enden eines 70cm Lenkers entgegengesetzt ziehe...überlebt der das? eher nicht oder?

Edit: Es sei auch mal deutlich erwähnt, dass die 100kg auch nur zur Rechenvereinfachung gewählt wurde, noch steht ne 8 vorne


----------



## BigJohn (14. Februar 2014)

Auch wenn das jetzt völlig von Thema weggeht, Schraube ist nicht gleich Schraube. Ein Vorbau dürfte was Torsion betrifft deutlich stabiler sein als ne M12-Schraube, allein wegen dem größeren Querschnitt. Außerdem verlierst du viel Kraft im Flex vom Lenker.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (14. Februar 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Edit: Es sei auch mal deutlich erwähnt, dass die 100kg auch nur zur Rechenvereinfachung gewählt wurde, noch steht ne 8 vorne



Ja ne is klar , oder war die 8 hinter der 100 ?

Also ich habe auch ne 8 davor, aber ich bin eben viel zu klein für mein Gewicht, da kann ich doch auch nix für, is genetisch bedingt 




Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Sag das mal nicht...ich hab zwar null technischen Hintergrund, aber "gar endlos ist des Meisters Kraft, wenn er mit dem Hebel schafft..."



und dann kannste hier weitermachen:


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Februar 2014)

Telefonbücher hab ich auch schon "zerrissen". Das ist nicht nur ne Kraftfrage, man zerreisst sie nicht, sondern man zerbricht sie am Rücken
Das Frankfurter hatte früher gute 3 cm schätze ich...geht


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Februar 2014)

Bevor jetzt das GElächter losgeht 

War leider nur ein Katalog da, allerdings mit Hochglanzeinband, was die Aktion etwas erschwert hat 





 
Sollte jemand der im Video sichtbaren Firma hier reinschauen, dann bitte um Entschuldigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (14. Februar 2014)

Super !


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Februar 2014)

Aber sowas von... Der Vorbau kann sich schonmal warm anziehen


----------



## TomR. (14. Februar 2014)

Du Tier!=)


----------



## coast13 (14. Februar 2014)

..wo rohe Kräfte..... 




Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Oder mal anders: Mit nem normalen Radkreuz dreh ich auch ne M12er Radschraube ab, wenns sein muss. Mit dem Fuß auf der einen Seite Druck ausüben und auf der anderen Seite mit beiden Händen ziehen - kaputt



mit der Methode kannst aber auch schöne bleibende Eindrücke am Blech hinterlassen


----------



## hendr1k (14. Februar 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Mit nem normalen Radkreuz dreh ich auch ne M12er Radschraube ab, wenns sein muss. Mit dem Fuß auf der einen Seite Druck ausüben und auf der anderen Seite mit beiden Händen ziehen - kaputt



Das will ich sehen, glaub ich nicht. -Videobeweis !


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Februar 2014)

Komm vorgefahren, dann kannstes live erleben, wenn Du 12er Radschrauben hast

...und was hat das alles mit der YT-Galerie zu tun Ich halt mich nun mal wieder zurück
Aber Spaß muss sein


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (14. Februar 2014)

Das ist ein 


Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt das GElächter losgeht
> 
> War leider nur ein Katalog da, allerdings mit Hochglanzeinband, was die Aktion etwas erschwert hat
> 
> ...




Das muss ins offizielle Videodings auf IBC und auf Youtube!!!

Einfach Super, mach noch eins indem Du den "Bikemarkt" der MTB-Bravo zereisst. 
TITEL - das halte ich von der Bikebravo 

Danke Dir Holgi, jetzt ist der Tag wieder schön!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. Februar 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Einfach Super, mach noch eins indem Du den "Bikemarkt" der MTB-Bravo zereisst.


 
Am besten den 94ger Workshop und Markt zusammen und dann lad ichs bei den Classicern hoch


----------



## dodderer (14. Februar 2014)

..........einfach genial, welche Eigendynamik so eine Frage wie:...."hält der Vorbau?" entwickeln kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (24. Februar 2014)




----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. Februar 2014)

Sehr sehr schön Diese Farbe muss man einfach mal in echt gesehen haben, wenn die Sonne scheint oder tief steht. Ein Traum...

...oder ist das gar wieder ein Foto nach dem Motto "...noch ein letztes, bevor es gehen muss ..." ? 

...und irgendwie fällt mir grade ein, dass meine Vorbauten alle noch heil sind  Da stand doch noch ein Belastungstest auf dem Programm Aber das soll jetzt nicht wieder abschweifen...


----------



## IHateRain (24. Februar 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön Diese Farbe muss man einfach mal in echt gesehen haben, wenn die Sonne scheint oder tief steht. Ein Traum...



Danke, Holger  Hier kann ich nur zustimmen. Und ich ertappe mich nach wie vor wie ich - auch während der Fahrt - hinunterschaue, denn...




Vielleicht klappt es ja bei mir mit dem Treffen beim Dodderer; Da das aktuell mein einziger YT ist, würde ich es ins Auto laden...



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...oder ist das gar wieder ein Foto nach dem Motto "...noch ein letztes, bevor es gehen muss ..." ?



Nein, dass ist noch nicht der Fall. Hier gäbe es auch noch ein bis zwei Andere, welche wahrscheinlich vorher gehen werden/würden  Da fällt mir ein - vor lauter Yeti habe ich noch kein einziges Bild meines "Zwischen-Projekts" hier online  Werde ich noch nachholen...aber an anderer Stelle; ist kein YT. ...ist ein anderes "_T" 

Toby soll mal ein Bild von seinem Neuzugang posten! 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. Februar 2014)

geiler Protzbau! Da wird der Holgi neidisch


----------



## baerst5 (24. Februar 2014)

Das Rad habe ich im Suche/Tausche etc Faden schonmal vorgestellt [weil ich einen Ersatz-Hinterbau suche], aber noch nicht in der Gallerie. Ob es würdig ist, hier gezeigt zu werden, entscheiden die Forumsbesucher und -mitglieder. Es ist zwar keines der "Nobel"- oder "Edel"-Marken-Bikes, aber eines, an das man sein Herz hängen konnte.  Mit Charme und Charakter. Focus Fire Edge sagt einem heute relativ wenig, zumal Derby Cycle die Namen ehemaliger Bikes für neue Modelle recycelt. Über deren Qualitäten möchte ich hier nichts sagen, aber um den Flair des Namens tut es mir schon leid. 2000/2001/2002 war das Fire Edge ein durchaus ernst zu nehmendes - heute würde man sagen: - Cross Country-Bike mit relativ wenig Federweg (alles ab 63 mm war zu der Zeit ja viel!), straff abgestimmt, leicht, schnell und/aber grundsolide. Auch das gilt heute nicht mehr unbedingt in diesem Zusammenhang.
[Ich zitiere mich jetzt selbst:] Bei uns hat es jahrelang klaglos mit diversen Aufbauten alles auch darüber (über CC) hinaus Gehende (in der Stadt [Urban-Bike?] und im Wald, und da v.a. bergab) mitgemacht.
Zunächst mit Judy XC 80, dann mit Judy 100 und zuletzt mit der abgebildeten Black 100/120 vorne ausgestattet, war hinten die German-A ARC Stahlfeder (mit einfacher Zugstufe und sonst nix) über alle Zweifel erhaben. Und das ohne jemals zu mucken und ohne jeden Ausfall (welcher heutige Dämpfer kann da mithalten?). Mehrere LRS, 2 Tretlager und Kurbeln und diverse Bremsanlagen (zunächst noch V-brakes, später dann Scheiben) - Ketten etc vernachlässige ich mal - mussten über die Jahre herhalten. Es war stets eine Spassmaschine!
Und deswegen stehe ich nach wie vor auf Eingelenker, auch wenn sie heute technisch als überholt gelten. Also, wie Ihr seht, ein Youngtimer-Plädoyer.


----------



## dodderer (24. Februar 2014)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Es ist zwar keines der "Nobel"- oder "Edel"-Marken-Bikes, aber eines, an das man sein Herz hängen konnte.  Mit Charme und Charakter.



........also dann erst einmal des Rades würdige Fotos hier reinstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerst5 (24. Februar 2014)

Bin eben ein unwürdiger Fotograph 
- im Ernst, vom Fotographieren hab ich leider keine Ahnung und habe auch kein Equipment.


----------



## Hagelsturm (24. Februar 2014)

warum musst du denn den hinterbau tauschen?ich hatte auch mal nen focus und das war aus chromo stahl.könnte man bei bedarf auch schweißen


----------



## baerst5 (24. Februar 2014)

Ne, dieser HB ist aus Alu, und leider an einer Stelle an der Lagerung gerissen.


----------



## Hagelsturm (24. Februar 2014)

ah ok..das ist doof.dann viel glück weiterhin bei deiner suche =)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Februar 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Toby soll mal ein Bild von seinem Neuzugang posten!


 
Ich wusste jetzt gar nicht, was ich als erste zitieren soll...das Focus? Da hätte ich mich dem Dodderer angeschlossen: Cooler bunter YT, mehr Bilder in schön wären klasse Eingelenker ist hier doch State-of-the-Art  Mir fällt grad auf, dass ich mein Votec lange nicht mehr draußen hatte...mal Bilder fürn nächsten COntest machen 

Zu Tobys Rad kann ich schon sagen, dass es sogar Spaß macht das Ding nur anzufassen und zu fotografieren  Auch wenn die Bilder auf die Schnelle nicht wirklich was geworden sind, lad ich gerne heute abend mal ein Appetitthäppchen hoch, wenn er mir nicht zuvor kommt mit dem Gesamtkunstwerk. Das Ding ist der Oberhammer. Das absolute Endstadium im YT-Bereich. Nach dem Rad kann nix mehr kommen....naja...außer ein starres Adroit Nightstorm vielleicht


----------



## Spletti (25. Februar 2014)

haha


----------



## boschi (25. Februar 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Zu Tobys Rad kann ich schon sagen, dass es sogar Spaß macht das Ding nur anzufassen und zu fotografieren  Auch wenn die Bilder auf die Schnelle nicht wirklich was geworden sind, lad ich gerne heute abend mal ein Appetitthäppchen hoch, wenn er mir nicht zuvor kommt mit dem Gesamtkunstwerk. Das Ding ist der Oberhammer. Das absolute Endstadium im YT-Bereich. Nach dem Rad kann nix mehr kommen....naja...außer ein starres Adroit Nightstorm vielleicht


 
Oh man, und das aus Holgers Mund... Das ist ja kaum auszuhalten Hab schon nen ganz roten Kopp. 
Von mir gibt's noch keine Bilder, erst wenn die letzten Teile da sind. Müsste aber anfang nächster Woche alles erledigt sein.
Der Holger kann aber gern den *Appetithappen" herzeigen wenn er will Und einig sind wir uns wieder... Da kommt nix mehr nach... Außer ein starres Nightstorm Adroit


----------



## Hagelsturm (25. Februar 2014)

na ihr macht es aber spannend =)


----------



## boschi (25. Februar 2014)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> na ihr macht es aber spannend =)


 
Kommt dann "drüben" auch


----------



## IHateRain (25. Februar 2014)

...vor Allem, da es ca. ⅓ der aufmerksamen Foristi bereits gesehen haben  Drama, Baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boschi (25. Februar 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> ...vor Allem, da es ca. ⅓ der aufmerksamen Foristi bereits gesehen haben  Drama, Baby


 
Soviel Freunde hab ich gar nicht


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Februar 2014)

boschi schrieb:


> Oh man, und das aus Holgers Mund...


 
 Als wäre ich ein Maßstab für guten Geschmack  Ich schmeiß mich grad weg....*prust**gacker*


----------



## IHateRain (25. Februar 2014)

boschi schrieb:


> Soviel Freunde hab ich gar nicht



  

...jedenfalls: Hier zählt Qualität, nicht Quantität!


----------



## boschi (25. Februar 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Als wäre ich ein Maßstab für guten Geschmack  Ich schmeiß mich grad weg....*prust**gacker*


Stimmt...
Aber bis auf die roten Cannondales sind wir uns eigentlich immer einig 




IHateRain schrieb:


> ...jedenfalls: Hier zählt Qualität, nicht Quantität!


 
So isses...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Februar 2014)

boschi schrieb:


> Stimmt...
> Aber bis auf die roten Cannondales sind wir uns eigentlich immer einig


 
Nana...in nem schwachen Moment kann ich mich sogar mittlerweile dafür begeistern. Und immerhin halte ich die Dinger für würdig genug nen Sattel von nem Katalog-Mantra für so ein rotes Teil zu opfern
Außerdem dürfen Deine roten Bikes sogar bei mir im Wohnzimmer übernachten. Das dürfen nicht mal meine eigenen 

...und wie "Qualität vor Quantität"??? Ihr alten Zänker! Das sagt ihr nur, weil ich sooo viele Räder habe


----------



## boschi (25. Februar 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Nana...in nem schwachen Moment kann ich mich sogar mittlerweile dafür begeistern. Und immerhin halte ich die Dinger für würdig genug nen Sattel von nem Katalog-Mantra für so ein rotes Teil zu opfern
> Außerdem dürfen Deine roten Bikes sogar bei mir im Wohnzimmer übernachten. Das dürfen nicht mal meine eigenen


 
Da hast du allerdings recht!!! Dafür auch nochmal vielen Dank! Dadurch hat das Projekt "Tinker Replica" einen mehr als würdigen Abschluß gefunden!!! Und wegen dem Übernachten... Wenn an besagten Tagen meine Bikes nicht dort nächtigen würden, dein kompletter Keller wäre bestimmt leer



Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...und wie "Qualität vor Quantität"??? Ihr alten Zänker! Das sagt ihr nur, weil ich sooo viele Räder habe


 
Damit war wohl eher die Qualität der "Freunde" gemeint, die das "neue Projekt" schon bewundern durften


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Februar 2014)

Na dann hier mal langsam los damit  Damit noch mehr das Sabbern anfangen 



 


 

Ach lass mich auch mal zänken...hab mich doch sogar schon im Zänkerforum angemeldet


----------



## ArSt (25. Februar 2014)

Ach, von dieser bekannten Pleitefirma aus US of A! Und, schon den Newsboy von den Eidgenossen kontaktiert?
Gibt's übrigens wieder wie der Phoenix aus der Asche: http://www.merlinbike.com/


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Februar 2014)

Aber ob die neuen Dinger dann aus der Feder von Rob Vandermark sind Das war doch der, der Ende der 80ger die ersten Merlins ausgeheckt hat. Dann hat er doch bei SevenCycles Maßrahmen gebrutzelt. Übrigens der Laden, der als erstes das Maverick-Monolink (Yep! Palomino) System in Titanrahmen verarbeitet hat...

http://cdn.media.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/tech/features/suspension/Seven_Duo_6.5_600.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boschi (25. Februar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall ist die Preisgestaltung heut noch ähnlich als obs vom Meister persönlich käme


----------



## coast13 (25. Februar 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Übrigens der Laden, der als erstes das Maverick-Monolink (Yep! Palomino) System in Titanrahmen verarbeitet hat...
> 
> http://cdn.media.cyclingnews.com/photos/2005/tech/features/suspension/Seven_Duo_6.5_600.jpg





Von dem Teil will ich mehr sehen !!!

mal gesucht:
http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/allmtn-full-suspension/seven/duo-6-5/prd_413091_1547crx.aspx

und DAS wär genau mein Ding !!!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Februar 2014)

Alles kein Thema. Steht hier und da wohl im Laden rum 

http://bicycleworldofhouston.com/product/09seven-cycles-duo-5.0-frame-52679-1.htm

Mal übern Daumen umgerechnet läppische 2500 Euro + Versand (vernachlässigbar) + 5% Zoll und 19% Steuer...also mit guten 3000 Euro ist man dabei für den Rahmen. Ein Witz im Vergleich was da bei Merlin fällig wird  

Hat nur nen kleinen Konstruktionsfehler  Der Hinterbau und Dämpfer ist eine Einheit  So bescheuert kann eigentlich kein Mensch alleine sein....hatten die neuen Mavericks auch...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Februar 2014)

doppelt...


----------



## coast13 (25. Februar 2014)

ooch, wenn man nicht regelmässig den Hinterbau zerstört sollte der Konstruktionsfehler doch nicht sooo gravierend sein !

...nee...echt ziemlich daneben !   Mag ja n Quentchen mehr Steifigkeit bringen .... aber ansonsten...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Februar 2014)

Naja...ich dachte auch eher an den Dämpfer. Wenn man nen Hinterbau crasht, dann ist das Rad halt am Ärmel - kommt vor, Pech, ab in die Tonne...

...viel häufiger bei nem Fully macht aber wohl der Dämpfer die Grätsche ... und dann? Beim Palomino kann man immer noch den Dämpfer alleine tauschen, wenn er auch etwas exotisch ist, aber immerhin. Paar so Dämpfer hat man als Palominofahrer halt rumliegen, aber ganze Hinterbauten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2014)

Die Sachen von Maverick, die irgend eine dämpfende Funktion innehaben lassen sich doch recht gut warten. Warum sollte das beim Dämpfer anders sein? Dichtungen und Pipapo gibt es auf jeden Fall noch.


----------



## Organik (26. Februar 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @
> *Organik*
> 
> aaaalso dein Storck........zum niederknien genial geillll........



Vielen Dank, ein Carbon Vorbau in Sichtcarbon muss noch her.


----------



## ArSt (26. Februar 2014)

Organik schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ein Carbon Vorbau in Sichtcarbon muss noch her.


 
Kommt doch demnächst: http://www.mcfk.de/2/vorbau/vorbau1.html


----------



## TomR. (26. Februar 2014)

heute nochmal ein Foto für die Gallerie geschossen...ein Bergfahrrad am Strand...


----------



## baerst5 (26. Februar 2014)

Cool, Du wohnst am Meer? Bist zu beneiden (auch wenn da keine Berge sind).


----------



## TomR. (26. Februar 2014)

naja, Meer...bis ich am richtigen Meer bin muss ich auch noch nen Stück fahren. Ich leben am Bodden=)


----------



## baerst5 (26. Februar 2014)

Hmm, muss ich googeln ...


----------



## TomR. (27. Februar 2014)

das ist halt ein Küstenbereich, der nicht direkt am Meer liegt, sonder wo noch Land vorgelagert ist...es gibt aber die direkte Verbindung zum Meer=) Im Hintergrund siehst man auch noch Land...egal=) Ich wohne fast am Meer.


----------



## .floe. (27. Februar 2014)

Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## TomR. (27. Februar 2014)

Freut mich, dass das Rad gut ankommt! Wer mehr dazu wissen möchte, der kann in den Aufbau Thread schauen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbauthread-cannondale-super-v1000-von-97.626545/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (27. Februar 2014)

@TomR. : Der Votec-Schriftzug an der rechten Gabelseite - soll der verkehrtrum sein?


----------



## TomR. (27. Februar 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> @TomR. : Der Votec-Schriftzug an der rechten Gabelseite - soll der verkehrtrum sein?



ich habe immer gehofft, dass es niemandem auffällt...aber hier bleibt echt nix verborgen=)
Ja, zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich beim Aufbringen wohl mein räumliches Denken ausgestellt habe. Ich war so damit beschäftigt die Transferfolie nicht irgendwo dranzubatschen...sei es wie es sei...am Ende war die eine Seite falsch rum. Leider hatte ich keinen dritten Schriftzug und deshalb blieb es so=) Seid gnädig, es war mein erste richtiger Aufbau. Und hey, das macht es doch nur noch einmaliger!=)


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (27. Februar 2014)

Da sieht man wenigstens den Custom Re-Made Gedanken dahinter und die Arbeit, ich finds ok


----------



## TomR. (27. Februar 2014)

puh...danke=) und wenn man sich vor das Rad auf die linke Schulter legt, dann passt das mit der Schrift ja auch wieder=)
richtigrum, falschrum - das sind doch bürgerliche Kategorien


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (27. Februar 2014)

In der Ukraine wird randaliert, 
in Deutschland ein Aufkleber falsch rum montiert.


----------



## IHateRain (27. Februar 2014)

Habe noch Votec-Decals im Keller liegen. Silber, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ich schaue bei Gelegenheit mal. Sollten passende dabei sein, so kannst Du die gerne haben.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## TomR. (27. Februar 2014)

das ist ein tolles Angebot!


----------



## baerst5 (27. Februar 2014)

TomR. schrieb:


> das ist halt ein Küstenbereich, der nicht direkt am Meer liegt, sonder wo noch Land vorgelagert ist...es gibt aber die direkte Verbindung zum Meer=) Im Hintergrund siehst man auch noch Land...egal=) Ich wohne fast am Meer.


 Für einen Süddeutschen ist das in jedem Fall: Meer


----------



## TomR. (27. Februar 2014)

ok=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChaos (7. März 2014)

Titan 2.0, nach der Reifung im Winter. Alle Bilder als Link zum Album ...
Aufgebaut als zeitgerechter Freerider (und es springt!) ... einzig die Dropzone und der Vorbau sind nicht zeitkorrekt ....

Rahmen:
* Peak TF04 (Titan Ti3Al2.5V, 4 Gelenker mit 8 Industrielagern, 150 mm)
* Dämpfer: DNM ST-8RCN

Gabel:
* Marzocchi Bomber Z3 QR20 Freeride (Feder in offenem Ölbad, 130 mm)

LRS:
* Fusion Stealth Disc Naben (aka Novatech 2in1, D661SB/2SB-double-S, vorne 2, hinten 4 Industrielager)
* Sun Rims Rhino Lite 32°

Cockpit:
* Steuersatz: Race Face Thermo SP
* Vorbau: Blk Mrkt Menace
* Lenker: Syntace Vector

Seat:
* Post: KindShock KS i900-R (Dropzone)
* Sattel: FUNN

Drivetrain:
* Kranz: SRAM970
* Kette: Shimano CN-HG93
* Schaltwerk und Shifter: SRAM 9.0 (SL)
* Kurbel: Jasco 20B
* Innenlager Shimano BB-UN73

Brakes:
* ein Hybrid aus Formula One und Evoluzione

Extra:
* Kefü: Roox Chaindog
* Matschschutz: Eigenbau aus einer IKEA Schneideunterlage

ich mag grau


----------



## TomR. (7. März 2014)

ein Hammerteil! Wow!


----------



## dodderer (7. März 2014)

Die Reifen taugen aber auch nur für den Strand 
Das gibt Abzüge in der B-Note, also nur eine 2+


----------



## DrChaos (7. März 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Die Reifen taugen aber auch nur für den Strand
> Das gibt Abzüge in der B-Note, also nur eine 2+



Die Reifen sind auch nur für den Strand, ist ja 'n Matschreifen  ... ist schon richtig, war halt zur Hand


----------



## BigJohn (7. März 2014)

Ist der Black Jack nicht so ein OEM-Drahtreifen für Billig-Räder. In dem Fall wäre er dieses Geschosses unwürdig.


----------



## DrChaos (7. März 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist der Black Jack nicht so ein OEM-Drahtreifen für Billig-Räder. In dem Fall wäre er dieses Geschosses unwürdig.



Es gibt mehrere versionen ... der black shark hinten ist 'n Matschreifen und als Falt sogar richtig gut gewesen....aber ja......für'n Strand reicht's.....im harten Geläuf gibts Highroller, fuer'n Park auch RubberQueen/TrailKing

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Normansbike (7. März 2014)

Ab welchem Bj. Darf man Posten? Die Regeln?


----------



## DrChaos (7. März 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Ab welchem Bj. Darf man Posten? Die Regeln?



I.d.R. zwischen 1996 und 2004, aber die YT Gemeinde ist nicht sehr dogmatisch ....

Das Titan und seine Teile, z.B., sind zw. 2001 und 2003 angesiedelt.....


----------



## coast13 (7. März 2014)

gefällt mir gut die Kiste..sehr gut sogar! Viele schöne Details !


----------



## Normansbike (8. März 2014)

Schade muss ich noch 2 Jahre warten, mir aber die Zeit mit den schönen Bikes hier versüßen.


----------



## DrChaos (8. März 2014)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Schade muss ich noch 2 Jahre warten, mir aber die Zeit mit den schönen Bikes hier versüßen.



Na los! Her damit


----------



## Normansbike (8. März 2014)

Da ist mein altes Merida, Bj. ? Der Hinterbau, Perfekt, aber schwer wie Sau.







Und mein Liteville 2006, mit 115 mm hi. Und ja ich liebe die alten liteville bis mk3 die besten meiner Meinung nach. Unter Literviller schon ein altes Teil.



Und mein ehemaliges Cube 2003. Leider nach einem Sturz etwas verformt. Heul:


----------



## IHateRain (8. März 2014)

Ja, ja...der Tag rückt näher an dem hier Würfel-, Schluchten-, Geister- und Co.-Fahrräder Einzug halten...


----------



## Normansbike (8. März 2014)

Hatte ja vorher gewarnt!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (10. März 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Ja, ja...der Tag rückt näher an dem hier Würfel-, Schluchten-, Geister- und Co.-Fahrräder Einzug halten...



Wiso das? Geht doch nur von 96 bis 2002 - da rückt doch eher alles weiter weg?


----------



## IHateRain (10. März 2014)

Denkst Du das, Peter? Nun, ich dachte, dass die Grenze < 2004 geht, und das sich diese, mit jedem Jahr das vergeht, weiter dann nach hinten verschiebt... Sollte dem nicht so sein, dann...hab´ ich falsch gedacht 

Schöne Woche
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (10. März 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Schöne Woche
> Michael



Ja, dachte ich immer, dass hier so irgendwann Schluss ist. Youngtimer definiert sich doch auch bissel aus der Emanzipationsphase raus aus dem Klassik, rein in die Moderne mit all den "Versuchen" das MTB in eine neue Ära zu schubsen. Siehe Fahrwerke, Scheibenbremsen, A-Head, Carbon in langsam brauchbarer Form, also, so dachte ich mir das.

2004 war die Entwicklung ja spätestens abgeschlossen und es gab brauchbare, und hässliche Standardversenderbikes.
Später erst beginnt eine neue Ära, E-Biks, 29er und all der Quatsch. Dazwischen blieb es doch relativ gleichförmig.

So mein Eindruck. Ein Liteville oder dergleichen ist meines Erachtens nach zu neu für YT. Aber ich bin ja hier auch nur Gast


----------



## DrChaos (10. März 2014)

Definieren sich 'echte' Youngtimer und auch Klassiker nicht aus den Kindheits und Jugenderinerungen? Bei mir ist's so. Das Will-haben-Gefühl aber zugleich das unendlich-weit-weg(teuer)sei Bewusstsein? Mir ist jedes Bike, das beim Besitzer und/oder Betrachter ein "boahhhh' Gefühl ausloest, recht. Bei mir sinds die Bikes aus den 90zigern und fruehen 2000ndern. Nicht umsonst verschiebt sich auch bei den Classic-Cars jedes Jahr die Grenze. Und ja, auch nach 2002 wurden noch wundervolle Traumbikes jenseits der Schweissrobotorstrasse gefertigt.

My two cents...Wenn ich mir die 2003er und 04er Workshops ansehe, finde ich fantastische Sachen, die den Namen Youngtimer sicher verdienen.

Dogmatische Grenzen machen fuer mich keinen Sinn, wenn 'das Forum' es aber so will...


LG, Chris


----------



## ArSt (10. März 2014)

IHateRain schrieb:


> Nun, ich dachte, dass die Grenze < 2004 geht, und das sich diese, mit jedem Jahr das vergeht, weiter dann nach hinten verschiebt...



Sie verschiebt sich bei den Klassikern ja auch nicht, warum dann bei den Youngtimern?
Ich sehe das eigentlich genauso wie der Peter, und ich habe an dieser Stelle nichts gegen "dogmatische" Grenzen einzuwenden.
Ich bin aber nicht das Forum, könnte man also evtl. mal drüber diskutieren.

Es grüßt Euch der Armin!


----------



## dodderer (10. März 2014)

Dann schreibt doch in die Überschrift: Youngtimer Galerie, nur Räder vor 2005" oder so................................


----------



## DrChaos (10. März 2014)

Nachtrag aus dem fahrad-monitor 2013, off topic - traegt aber imho zur Diskussion bei:

"Weiterhin kennt mehr als die Hälfte der Radfahrer, die an der Umfrage teilnahmen, nicht die Marke ihres eigenen Velos (58 Prozent). Das ist bei einem Auto undenkbar und sollte die Hersteller nachdenklich stimmen."

Quelle: blog.zeit.de/fahrrad/2014/03/10/jeder-zweite-fuhlt-sich-auf-dem-rad-nicht-sicher/


----------



## baerst5 (10. März 2014)

Eigentlich hat sich dieses Forum doch immer durch eine gewisse Anti-Dogmatik ausgezeichnet. Dachte ich zumindest. 
Nun scheint mir der Tag gekommen, an dem nicht nur nach Jahreszahlen sondern noch dazu nach Marken diskriminiert werden soll. Tut mir leid, aber elitäre Anflüge wie diese finde ich schlicht zum K. und sollten nicht unwidersprochen bleiben. Was ich hiermit getan habe.


----------



## Hagelsturm (10. März 2014)

ich find wenn nen bike 10-15 jahre auf dem buckel hat kann man es ruhig schon youngtimer nennen.unsere jetzt schon alten yountimer werden auch bald classiker sein auch wenns die aus dem classic-abteil wahrscheinlich nicht wahr haben wollen =) ist aber auch nur meine persönliche auffassung..und davon hat jeder eine andere.da wir hier nunmal in einem öffentlichem forum sind kann man es hier nicht jedem einzelnen recht machen.aber tolerant kann jeder von uns sein,vor allem in dieser ibc-gemeinschaft.wenn hier mal was gepostet wird was hier vielleicht in unseren augen nicht hingehört dann ist es halt so.mich stört sowas nicht.ist ja auch nicht so das ich gezwungen werde mir hier irgendwas reinzuziehen.


----------



## baerst5 (10. März 2014)

Ja das stimmt. Ich hab mich verleiten lassen. Deine Einschätzung zu dem was Youngtimer sind teile ich zu 100%


----------



## dodderer (11. März 2014)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> ich find wenn nen bike 10-15 jahre auf dem buckel hat kann man es ruhig schon youngtimer nennen.unsere jetzt schon alten yountimer werden auch bald classiker sein auch wenns die aus dem classic-abteil wahrscheinlich nicht wahr haben wollen =) ist aber auch nur meine persönliche auffassung..und davon hat jeder eine andere.da wir hier nunmal in einem öffentlichem forum sind kann man es hier nicht jedem einzelnen recht machen.aber tolerant kann jeder von uns sein,vor allem in dieser ibc-gemeinschaft.wenn hier mal was gepostet wird was hier vielleicht in unseren augen nicht hingehört dann ist es halt so.mich stört sowas nicht.ist ja auch nicht so das ich gezwungen werde mir hier irgendwas reinzuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChaos (11. März 2014)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> ich find wenn nen bike 10-15 jahre auf dem buckel hat kann man es ruhig schon youngtimer nennen.unsere jetzt schon alten yountimer werden auch bald classiker sein auch wenns die aus dem classic-abteil wahrscheinlich nicht wahr haben wollen =) ist aber auch nur meine persönliche auffassung..und davon hat jeder eine andere.da wir hier nunmal in einem öffentlichem forum sind kann man es hier nicht jedem einzelnen recht machen.aber tolerant kann jeder von uns sein,vor allem in dieser ibc-gemeinschaft.wenn hier mal was gepostet wird was hier vielleicht in unseren augen nicht hingehört dann ist es halt so.mich stört sowas nicht.ist ja auch nicht so das ich gezwungen werde mir hier irgendwas reinzuziehen.


100 %


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. März 2014)

Ich glaub allerdings nicht, dass unsere YT irgendwann classicer werden. Das sind wirklich die Räder aus der Anfangszeit des MTBs. Dort ist die Obergrendze auch mit Mitte der 90ger gezogen. Ob sich die Obergrenze bei den YT immer weiter nach hinten verschiebt mit jedem Jahr, ist mir eigentlich egal. Allerdings finde ich diesen "haben wollen" Ansatz von früher viel passender. Wer die Räder aus sagen wir mal der Jahrtausendwende immer schön fand und sich an diesem 10-20 Jahre alten Eisen erfreut, den wird kaum ein "haben wollen" überfallen, wenn er ein neueres Rad sieht. Danach kam ja die Phase des Einheitsbreis. 

mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/youngtimer.445081/

und ganz spannend war ja auch die Diskussion bei der YT-Wahl des Jahres  Eventuell kann man sich das nochmal reinziehen. Ich weiß gar nicht wie es geendet hat, ob jetzt jedes Jahr die Grenze ein Jahr weiter wandert


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (11. März 2014)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat sich dieses Forum doch immer durch eine gewisse Anti-Dogmatik ausgezeichnet. Dachte ich zumindest.
> Nun scheint mir der Tag gekommen, an dem nicht nur nach Jahreszahlen sondern noch dazu nach Marken diskriminiert werden soll. Tut mir leid, aber elitäre Anflüge wie diese finde ich schlicht zum K. und sollten nicht unwidersprochen bleiben. Was ich hiermit getan habe.



Ich seh nicht wo einer dogmatisch wird. Bei den Klassikern ist das ganz klar definiert, das finde ich auch richtig so.
Man könnte anstatt "Klassiker" auch sagen " die Anfangsjahrgänge ", die verschieben sich eben nicht.

Es liegt doch in der Gemeinschaft wie was definiert wird, im Sinne des Zeitgeist. Das kann man ja flexibel handhaben und wenn nachfolgende Generationen Ihre Räder als Klassiker oder Youngtimer einstufen, das werden wir als alte Oppas vielleicht noch mitbekommen. 
In der Musik oder bei Filmen z.B. lese ich schon mal Kommentare wie " boah das ist schon voll alt " - von 2006 oder so .
Alt ist für mich was anderes. Also nochmals, ich kann keine Dogmatik erkennen.


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (11. März 2014)

Hier passt es gerade gut rein, einen Beitrag von User Kint zu zitieren, der mir in Erinnerung geblieben ist. Ich stimme ihm in allen Punkten voll zu. Für mich ist die "neo-klassische" Youngtimerzeit eine Epoche und damit zeitlich fixiert. Genauso wie man auf 80er Partys die Musik aus eben diesem Jahrzehnt spielt, sollte es hier um die Räder einer bestimmten Zeitspanne gehen. Heute genauso wie in 10 Jahren.

Grüße
Chris


_"Wenn ihr wissen wollt wie dieser fred ausgeht schaut euch bei den klassikern um. 
Achso und er wird jedes Jahr neu eröffnet werden... 

In 20 Jahren werden die Youngtimer mit den oldtimern zusammengelegt, im gleichen Atemzug ein neuer Youngtimer Bereich eröffnet. 2010-2020 dann. 
Machts euch leicht, spart euch die wiederkehrenden Diskussion und zieht ein für alle Mal ne fixe unverrückbare Grenze (von 2002). 

Warum ? 
2002 war Sachs ultimativ in SRAM aufgegangen
2002 ham sie dann noch Rockshox übernommen
2002 DIE youngtimergabel, die Judy läuft aus.
- 2003 kam die heute übliche X.0 abstufung raus.

2002 gabs noch 95x er XTR
- 2003 kam die neue XTR raus. 
- 2003 führte Shimano dual control ein.
- 2003 Holowtech 1 bei der neuen XTR

2002 DTs Einstieg in den Dämpfermarkt. 
- 2003 bringt DT die erste Felge raus

IS 2000 ist als Standard etabliert, mehr als 25cm FW braucht keine DHer, es gibt ne breite Auswahl an 12cm Single crown Gabeln, pace ist noch pace, Hayes Bycilce group gibts noch nicht, und 29er sind gerade erst der gedankenwelt entsprungen. 2002 kam das erste karate monkey. Alte eingesessene Namen sind vollends verschwunden, Sachs in Sram, Suntour ist billigmarke noch nicht wieder am Auferstehen. 

Imho ist 2001 oder 2002 das Jahr an dem abzusehen war, dass Marktmechanismen die für eine Großindustrie sprechen, nämlich einige wenige Konzerne, im Entstehen sind. 
Back to the roots, der Stahl Trend, der Singlespeed trend, der 29er Trend, all das sind noch Randerscheinungen kein massentrend. 

Man ist auf dem Höhepunkt der Eitelkeiten und es gibt noch vereinzelt kleine Unternehmen die mit den Konzernen tanzen aber nur eine Sparte bedienen, (avid oder hayes die Bremse, manitou oder pace die gabeln)."_


----------



## ArSt (11. März 2014)

Spitzen Beitrag! 
Damit ist doch eigentlich alles gesagt und jede weitere Diskussion erübrigt sich!

Ich weiß, dass sich der User Kint hin und wieder Auszeiten vom Forum nimmt, die jetzige dauert aber schon recht lange! Weiß einer was mit dem los ist? Mir gehen seine Kommentare ab!


----------



## hendr1k (11. März 2014)

^ Ja, super Beitrag mit vielen Infos - Danke.

Hier mal mein Youngtimer, ein 2000er RM Fusion:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (11. März 2014)

Geile Sau da.


----------



## HorstSt (12. März 2014)

Das ist ja ähnlich wie mit Auto-Oldtimern und -Youngtimern. Nach Datum wird auch ein Golf 5 irgendwann dazugehören. Gefühlt tut man sich spätestens beim Golf 2 schwer.
Horst


----------



## neddie (12. März 2014)

Youngtimer erst recht, wenn das Bike-wie meins  -schon 19 Jahre aufm Buckel hat und sich täglich noch im Einsatz in der City, wie auch im Gelände bewährt und das ohne große Mucken.
Viele heutige Bikes erreichen manchmal so ein Alter gar nicht, ich sag nur Rahmenbruch. Liegt wohl daran das die Bikes und Komponenten immer leichter werden sollen, keine Ahnung.
Meins ist 19 Jahre alt und hat weder ne Delle noch n Haarriss. Alles Tutti. Und solang es fährt bin ich froh.


----------



## Brainman (12. März 2014)

Ich denke es bleibt alles wie es ist, da sich an den Gründen für die Einteilung nichts ändert.
Die Grenze zu den "Klassikern" ist klar, zumindest Heilwegs 
Und da die YTimer Tolerant sind  bleibt die Grenze zwischen 2002 und 2003 fließend (dann ist aber auch Schluss  )


----------



## HorstSt (13. März 2014)

Dann nagelt doch ganz oben mal fest Classic bis 96, danach bis 2003 (?) Youngtimer. Dann wissen wir es ein für allemal. Denn die Einteilung nach Baujahr und nicht nach Alter ist ja nachvollziehbar. Dann wissen Neue aber auch gleich, dass hier die Begriffe anders verwendet werden als bei KFZ.
Horst


----------



## ArSt (13. März 2014)

Das "Festnageln" kann nur der Threadersteller (=TE) oder ein Moderator, beides ist nicht zur Hand. Ich schau mal, ob ich den alten Mod EPIC2006 oder den Black-Panther erwische, die können evtl. was machen.
Ist ja eigentlich auch für den Youngtimer-Contest interessant, da gingen wir übrigens bis einschließlich 2004.

Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## Brainman (13. März 2014)

Definitiv ein Youngtimer


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (13. März 2014)

...bis auf das Schaltwerk


----------



## Brainman (13. März 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> ...bis auf das Schaltwerk



Alter Erbsenzähler 
Hab es aber erst 1996 gekauft


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (13. März 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Alter Erbsenzähler
> Hab es aber erst 1996 gekauft


Du weißt ja, ich bin Klassikanstaltsabteilungsgeschädigter und Kommentare wie dieser sind Zwangshandlungsbedingt.
Ich bin vermindert Schuldfähig .

*Nebenbei, das 900er Schaltwerk als Remineszens an die Vorgänger finde ich ja toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (13. März 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Du weißt ja, ich bin Klassikanstaltsabteilungsgeschädigter und Kommentare wie dieser sind Zwangshandlungsbedingt.
> Ich bin vermindert Schuldfähig .
> 
> *Nebenbei, das 900er Schaltwerk als Remineszens an die Vorgänger finde ich ja toll


* und seit ich hier in einem Amiverein arbeiten muss, ist die Groß und kleinschreibung auch vollkommen im Sack.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. März 2014)

Mal wieder für die Galerie...

ich hau einfach mal einen raus  Und von dem Shooting gabs noch ca. 150 Bilder. Könnte noch was galeriewürdiges dabei sein. Mal sichten. Sind schon paar Tage älter...


----------



## 6ix-pack (18. März 2014)

Holgi, gibt's von deinem Vogel auch komplette Bilder? Ist mir da ein Thread durch die Lappen gegangen?



Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. März 2014)

Ich hab doch gar nicht gesagt, dass das mein Vogel ist .  Noch weniger ist der hintere komische Vogel was von mir - ist doch ein cannondale 

Ich hab nur paar Fotos gemacht 

Aber es gibt auch komplette Bilder...immer langsam...muss jetzt erstmal schnell Taxi-Papa machen ...

Aber sind beides sehr geniale Räder...auch wenn eins ein c´dale ist. Sehr sehr cooler Aufbau nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## black-panther (18. März 2014)

Alter Schwede, Holger! Hast du 'nen Fotokurs belegt?
Sieht ja genial aus. 

Äh, ich revidiere... erinnere mich gerade an dein Minolta-Sammelfoto... Wenn da ein Kurs war, dann sicher schon lange her


----------



## neddie (18. März 2014)

Klein-Holgi,
was denn, ist doch n schöner roter Flitzer da im Hintergrund 
Ja ja, immer diese C-Fetischisten 
Wie 6ix-pack mag ich aber auch mehr Bilder sehn, schaut schonmal gut aus


----------



## TomR. (18. März 2014)

sowas nennt man dann wohl Tiefen (Un)Schärfe=) Vollformat Kamera? Schick!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. März 2014)

Ne...leider nicht, vom Vollformat bin ich weg  seit ich hauptsächlich digital mache. Und ich müsste schauen, was da für ne Optik bei dem Foto montiert war. Kann aber eigentlich nichts sonderlich Hochwertiges gewesen sein...müsste das 24-85 4-5,6 aus - wie schon erkannt - dem Hause Minolta gewesen sein. Die EXIFs sagen "maximale Blende 4 - Brennweite 50mm". Ein Lichtschwächeres als das hab ich keins 

Damit der rote Flitzer auch noch zu bisschen mehr Ehre kommt-der müsste eigentlich aus nem Parallelthema bekannt sein:


----------



## TomR. (18. März 2014)

aber digital macht Vollformat auch spass...für 50mm und blende 4 dann aber doch ein schönes Bokeh...hätte auf mehr Brennweite getippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (18. März 2014)

TomR. schrieb:


> sowas nennt man dann wohl Tiefen (Un)Schärfe=) Vollformat Kamera? Schick!


Bokeh


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. März 2014)

TomR. schrieb:


> aber digital macht Vollformat auch spass...für 50mm und blende 4 dann aber doch ein schönes Bokeh...hätte auf mehr Brennweite getippt.



...umgerechnet dann 75mm , ich hab ja so nen 1,5er crop APS-C Sensor. 

Na klar würde Vollformat auch Spaß machen, zumal ich die ganzen feinen Linsen aus der alten "G"-Serie noch habe für Vollformat. Dem Spaß stehen nur so knappe 2000 Euro entgegen  Man muss nicht alles haben. Das fällt für mich in dieselbe Kategorie wie ne starre Kleingabel 
Edit: @ BigJohn: Diesmal ist am Bokeh nix gekünstelt - das ist ooc  Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass die Minolta Objektive alle 9 Blendenlamellen haben und daher sehr runde Unschärfekreise. Kann sein, dass das daher kommt....bei ner fast offenen Blende aber wohl eher egal ist


----------



## TomR. (18. März 2014)

@BigJohn: keiner mag Besserwisser...Bokeh ist nicht gleich Tiefenschärfe..."*Bokeh* (von jap. 暈け, auch ぼけ oder ボケ geschrieben, _boke_ „unscharf, verschwommen“)[1] ist ein in der Fotografie verwendeter Begriff, um die subjektive, ästhetische Qualität von unscharfen Gebieten in einer fotografischen Abbildung zu kennzeichnen, die von einem Objektiv projiziert werden. Es geht dabei nicht um die Stärke der Unschärfe, sondern darum, wie die Unschärfebereiche aussehen." Quelle: Wikipedia

und wenn du genau lesen würdest was ich schreibe, dann hättest Du mitbekommen, dass ich beide Begriffe getrennt voneinander verwendet habe...und das mit Absicht.


----------



## TomR. (18. März 2014)

@Holger: auch mit einem APS-C geht ne Menge...war halt ein extremer erster Einduck...man kann auch mit nem IPhone schöne Bilder machen...am Ende gehts um das Auge hinter den Linsen und dem Sensor=)

Hast Du denn noch eine Dynax, oder eine Sony? Die haben MinoltaDynax ja mal geschluckt...hatte auch mal eine Sony Alpha.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. März 2014)

Das ist wie mit den Fahrrädern...ich kann mich nicht trennen. Seit meiner ersten Kamera hab ich noch alle  Das war glaub ich das Bild, was der black-panther meinte 

Ist sogar hier im meinem Album seh ich grade  Da sind meine ersten allerdings nicht drauf. Mit ner SRT303(b) hab ich angefangen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1282206?in=set

Das wirklich Wichtige am Bokeh ist nur wie in der von Dir verlinkten Definition der Begriff: SUBJEKTIV  
Dem einen gefällts, dem anderen nicht. Ich spiele nur gerne mit der Schärfentiefe, daher hab ich auch gerne die ganzen lichtstarken Linsen wie das 1,4 85ger. Der Effekt gefällt nicht jedem, aber ich finds klasse, wenn die Pupille scharf ist, die Nasenspitze jedoch schon erkennbar unscharf wird. Da ist der Schärfentiefebereich wirklich im Millimeterbereich. 
Ich bin ja eh Sony-Fan (TV, Playstation usw.) und dem Laden dankbar, dass sie weiter Gehäuse für meine ganzen Objektive bauen. Sonst würde ich heute wohl noch analog fotografieren (was ich teils noch mache und sogar noch ein komplettes Labor rumstehen habe). Das ist irgendwie intensiver als erst 20 mal auslösen und dann das Beste einfach zu behalten. Da nutzt man die Abblendtaste auch mal vorher statt hinterher dann 5 Bilder zu löschen. Und nach 36 Bildern wechselt man sorgfältig das Filmchen ohne dass ein Staubkorn ins Gehäuse kommt. Hat irgendwie was. Das geht im Handyzeitalter leider alles immer öfter unter...auch bei mir. Das ist wie Schallplatte hören...ohne nach 20 Sekunden gleich zum nächsten Song zu skippen. Einfach mal ne Seite von Anfang bis Ende....Total bedenklich, wenn man bei der analogen Kamera nach jedem Auslösen erstmal auf die Gehäuserückseite glotz und einen schwarzen Deckel betrachtet, weil da kein Display fürs letzte Bild ist  Dauert halt paar Tage bis das Foto dann da ist...Aber im ebay-Zeitalter ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. 

Einzig gut ist bei Digital, außer dass es schnell ist, ist, dass man hinterher immer weiß, warum was in die Hose ging. Und wenn man ein verwackeltes Bild hat und dann feststellt, dass ne viertel Sekunde bei 85mm standen, dann kann auch ein Bildstabi selten was retten  

Um die Kurve zur Galerie wieder zu kriegen zum Abschluss für heute noch ein Bild für die schrille Generation ...ach und dann muss ich ja im Mantra Thema noch was nachliefern...


----------



## TomR. (18. März 2014)

Das ist ja ne super Sammlung an Kameras!=) Cool! Ich habe mich damals, als ich meine Sony Alpha 200 hatte total gefreut, als ich mir günstig in der Bucht ein 1,8er 50mm Minolta Objektiv schießen konnte. Das war schon was=) Naja...aber das ist auch so ein Hobby=) Mittlerweile muss ich zugeben, dass ich dieses inflationäre geknipse nicht mehr mag und auch nicht mehr mache. Entweder fotografieren mit einem Plan und Ziel oder ich lass es ganz (oder ich nehm meine Canon G11 mit). Durch meinen Job nutze ich meine Canon fast nur noch zum Filmen. Und dabei ist der Anschaffungspreis fast schonwieder ein Schnäppchen, wenn man auf Bewegtbildkamers mit vergleichbar großem Chip schaut.

Nochmal zum Bokeh...das Bokeh wird unter anderem auch von der Anzahl der Lamellen im Objektiv beeinflusst...die entscheiden nämlich darüber, wieviele "Arme" ein auslaufendes Licht/Glühlampe etc. auf dem Foto hat...und ja, es ist rein Subjektiv, was einem da gefällt...deshalb Bokeh ≠ Tiefenschärfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (19. März 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Na dann hier mal langsam los damit  Damit noch mehr das Sabbern anfangen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bike + Bilder (auch deine weiteren Fotos, auf dieser Seite = TOP) 

ps. 





> *Klein-Holgi :* Ach lass mich auch mal zänken...hab mich doch sogar schon im Zänkerforum angemeldet


..  ...


----------



## BDP (20. März 2014)

Wenn einer Bock hat und das nicht zu unverschämt ist, kann mir einer mal das gaaaanz kleine 1x1 des Fotografierens erzählen?
Auch per PN-
Das Thema über Brennweiten und all dem ist für mich so trocken zu lesen, ich kann mich net motivieren. 
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt net mal was die Brennweite ist. . 
Ich mach immer nur Licht an und Drück auf den Auslöser = Foto. Ansonsten gilt : Kann nix, bin doff

Die Fotos sind echt super 

Viele Grüße,
Peter


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. März 2014)

Am sinnvollsten haste irgendwas vor Deinem inneren Auge wie es aussehen soll und das versuchst Du dann irgendwie umzusetzen. Dabei ist allerdings die Theorie mit welchen Stellrädchen man was auf dem fertigen Foto beeinflussen kann nicht ganz unwichtig....das ist wie Biken. Das lernste nicht, wenns Dir einer erklärt. Das muss man selbst probieren. Da muss man auch paarmal auf die Fresse fliegen, damit man weiß, wie man es nicht bzw. besser macht. Nur viele missglückte Bilder bringen einen da auch irgendwie weiter.
Dieses Shooting war auch erst ein totaler Misserfolg. Wir wollten zu ner ganz anderen Location ala "lost places". Dort wurden wir aber mit Nachdruck vom Gelände vertrieben Gesichtet hatten wir alles schon, aber dann kam alles ganz anders 
Die Bilder jetzt sind dann an nem alternativen Ort entstanden, wo dann halt bisschen improvisiert werden musste. Im Grunde sind die, die ich hier gepostet habe, eher der "Ausschuss" bzw. 2. Wahl. Die besseren wollte ich erstmal mit den Bikebesitzern abstimmen Ist eher so ein kleiner Vorgeschmack ...Das wäre die eigentliche Wahl gewesen. Steht seit 1970 still...hätte sich fürs Merlin perfekt geeignet...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. März 2014)

...ach ja: Das Thema ist auch theoretisch ziemlich trocken. Das kann man dem nur nehmen, wenn man nebenbei immer wieder probiert. Das ist wie ein Bericht über ne Radtour. Das kann noch so spannend geschrieben sein. Nur selbst fahren zählt 
Und auch die komplizierteste Kamera bringt nichts, wenn man nicht weiß, was man damit anstellen soll. Wie ein 9 kg Klein mit XTR, das zur Eisdiele gefahren wird 
Kommen aber noch Bilder, wo man dann auch wirklich was von den Rädern erkennen kann...glaub ich zumindest 

Für dieses Jahr steht dann auch (mal wieder) auf dem Programm: Klein Mantra Bild mit "Beiwerk" ablichten, um das Bild mit der wickedweasel Fußnote zu toppen  Leider stehen die Mädels dermaßen Schlange, dass ich mich nicht entscheiden kann, welche ich mit aufs Foto nehmen soll


----------



## Murph (21. März 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Und auch die komplizierteste Kamera bringt nichts, wenn man nicht weiß, was man damit anstellen soll. Wie ein 9 kg Klein mit XTR, das zur Eisdiele gefahren wird


Genau aus diesem Grund (ev. auch weitere  ) hab ich keine Knipse die wunder was könnte.
Der SUPERDAU steht immer noch dahinter!


----------



## Homer999 (7. April 2014)

Hallo
ich bin neu in diesem Forum und bitte um Eure Hilfe. Ich möchte mir ein Jugendtraum erfüllen und mir ein KLEIN Bike kaufen. Auf was sollte ich da achten, bzw. woran erkenne ich eine Kopie oder ein Chinaimport. Werden die Bikes überhaupt in China produziert? Wer hat die rechte an der Rahmengeometrie und dürfen die neu noch gebaut werden? Wenn ja nur in den USA oder sind wirklich alle Produktionen eingestellt. Was ist mit den Retro Bikes, von wann sind die? 
Und jetzt die alles entschiedenen Frage. Ist es nur ein KLEIN wenn es um die 90ér gebaut wurde oder redet Ihr künftig auch mit mir, wenn es ein jüngeres Modell ist, nachdem G.K verkauft hatte?

So viele Fragen aber es wäre toll wenn Ihr mir helft.

Danke


----------



## Hagelsturm (7. April 2014)

also hier ei den youngtimern sind auch die kleins gern gesehen die schon unter trek gebaut wurden.bei den classikern schaut das schon anders aus.glaube bis 96 sind es richtige kleins.


----------



## AxelF1977 (7. April 2014)

Hallo Homer999, also hier bei den coolen Jungs im Youngtimerbereich darfst Du auch mit den Trek Kleins spielen. Die alten Bergtrolle aus dem Classicbereich, die verteufeln alles was nach dem Verkauf kam  

Gut, ich persönlich mag auch nur die alten Kleins, besitze aber keines. Ich finde es aber schade das die feinen Rahmendetails der Kleins unter Trek verschwunden sind, daher mag ich die aus der Vortrek Ära einfach lieber ansehen.

Ansonsten hast Du hier im Forum die geballte Kleinkompetenz, sowohl was die Trekies angeht als auch die Originale.

Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. April 2014)

Dann lies am besten erstmal alle Themen zu Kleins hier drin. Nachgebaute Rahmen kenne ich noch keine, allerdings neu bepinselte Rahmen. Das ist nicht jedermanns Sache, wenn es um Originalität geht. Ansonsten sind auch viele Unikate in ebay momentan. Geht glaub ich bei 7500.- los bis 10000 Euro. Oder Du ziehst doch ein YT-Klein in Erwägung. Da gibt es wenig Repaints und noch relativ gemäßigte Preise...

Und neue Kleinbikes gibt es schon seit Jahren nicht mehr 

vor paar Tagen hätte ich gesagt, schau mal bei Wundel.com, aber die Seite ist momentan (noch) vom Netz. Musst also hier die Klein-Themen mal suchen und die Eigenarten der Kleinfahrer kennenlernen, wobei sie eigenartig eher im Classic-Bereich sind


----------



## Homer999 (7. April 2014)

Danke für den freundlichem Empfang. 
Wahrscheinlich ist es wie mit der Marke Porsche. Die extremen Fans lieben nur die Luftkühlung ohne wirklich Grund und Porscheliebhaber erfreuen sich über die phantastische Ästhetik und darüber einen zu fahren...

Ich möchte mir gerne ein Klein Bike kaufen und habe im Netz eins gefunden. 

"Grösse L, Fox Racing Stocks hinten, Manitou SX Frontgabel, Shimano XT Schaltwerk mit Bontrager Felgen und Sattel. Graphite & Onxy Equipment."

Der Verkäufer möchte dafür 1099€... bin mir nicht sicher ob das zu viel ist. Wist Ihr da mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer999 (7. April 2014)

Oh ja, ich lese seit Wochen Eure Chats, mittlerweile kenne ich Euch ganz gut.


----------



## Hagelsturm (7. April 2014)

also soll es das schwarze mantra sein ja? 

da kann dir holgi sicher ne menge erzählen dazu


----------



## TomR. (7. April 2014)

Das ist doch ein schönes Mantra, dass Du da im Auge hast...ob da jetzt über 1000€ wirklich sein müssen ist die Frage...habe schon preiswertere Kleins gesehen, aber auch durchaus teurere. Die Frage ist ja, was ist es Dir wert...wenn ich das Mantra sehe, dann müsste wohl halt ganz wichtig dabei sein, ob der Dämpfer noch einwandfrei ist...der schlägt ja sonst nochmal mit mehreren hundert Euros zu Buche, dann sollte das Lager noch gut sein, tja...die Gabel...aber eigentlich müssten hier schon einige Bikefreunde sein, die genug Erfahrung mit Mantras haben...viel Glück beim Kauf und dann auch viel Spaß mit deinem Jugendtraum! Wenn du das Rad hast, dann lass Dich hier ruhig wieder mit schönen Fotos blicken!=)


----------



## Homer999 (7. April 2014)

Ja ich dachte mir, dass es Ihr es schnell finden werdet, aus dem Grund auch die genauen Angaben. Google machts möglich. Danke auch für den Hinweis TomR. Ich werde es prüfen und Jugendtraum hin oder her, ich will auf jeden Fall einen fairen Preis zahlen. Und Holgi... wenn Du wirklich so viel darüber weißt würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du mir hilfst. 

Danke.


----------



## Hagelsturm (7. April 2014)

es steht halt sehr gut erhalten da..aber ist auch nichts weiter gemacht.

von der ausstattung her würde mir das hier besser gefallen


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (7. April 2014)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Hallo Homer999, also hier bei den coolen Jungs im Youngtimerbereich darfst Du auch mit den Trek Kleins spielen. Die alten Bergtrolle aus dem Classicbereich, die verteufeln alles was nach dem Verkauf kam
> 
> Gut, ich persönlich mag auch nur die alten Kleins, besitze aber keines.



Selber alter Bergtroll , "Classicer nänänä verteufeln." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Homer999 schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich lese seit Wochen Eure Chats, mittlerweile kenne ich Euch ganz gut.








 Soso


----------



## Homer999 (7. April 2014)

Ja Hagelsturm du hast Recht, aber das Mantra sieht einfach einzigartig aus und es war das Modell was ich 92 wollte und mir nicht leisten konnte. Aber ich studiere die anderen Modelle auch mal, vielleicht wird es ja auch ein anderes Klein. Zu viel kann ich auch heute nicht ausgeben, dann muss ich lieber weiter warten.


----------



## Hagelsturm (7. April 2014)

ein attitude aus der trek-zeit bekommt man zum beispiel schon für die hälfte


----------



## IHateRain (7. April 2014)

Homer999 schrieb:


> Ja Hagelsturm du hast Recht, aber das Mantra sieht einfach einzigartig aus und es war das Modell was ich 92 wollte und mir nicht leisten konnte. Aber ich studiere die anderen Modelle auch mal, vielleicht wird es ja auch ein anderes Klein. Zu viel kann ich auch heute nicht ausgeben, dann muss ich lieber weiter warten.



Du, `92 gab es noch kein Mantra... Da Frank leider raus ist fang doch erstmal mit den Basic´s hier an: http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/klein.html

Viel Erfolg bei Deiner Suche
Michael

Edit: Hätte Dir beinahe eines angeboten, aber bei "Zu viel kann ich auch heute nicht ausgeben" sieht´s da leider schlecht aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer999 (7. April 2014)

Sorry, 92 war nur so dahin gesagt, da ich da 18 wurde. Es war in meiner Zivi Zeit, also 97-99


----------



## Hagelsturm (7. April 2014)

aber ich bin mir sicher mit ein wenig geduld findest du auch noch ein günstigeres mantra


----------



## Homer999 (7. April 2014)

Danke für den Katalog, habe den originalen noch hier bei mir, ich hatte diesen immer aufbewahrt. Aber die anderen kannte ich noch nicht, danke für den Link.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. April 2014)

Joh, am besten ziehen wir zum Thema "große Klein Mantra Wissenssammlung" um. Dort könnten auch schonmal Preise diskutiert worden sein.

Ein komplettes fahrfertiges Mantra sollte auch für 500+/- zu haben sein. Das schwarze kenne ich noch gar nicht....Müsste ich mal suchen.

Mit Mantra gings ab 95 los...Wenns aber "nur" Fully sein soll und Klein auffem Rahmen steht, dann würde ich die Suche auch auf ein Adept ausweiten. Ist das bessere Konzept, aber halt von 2001 aufwärts. Palomino wegen des exotischen Dämpfers schon wieder weniger interessant, wenns um Ersatzteile geht...Alles vor 1995 scheint preislich für Dich dann eh weniger interessant - ohne dass das bösartig klingen soll, aber ein Sammler-Attitude mit starrer Gabel wird immer in der Gegend 2000 und mehr weggehen.

Einen Attitude Rahmen aus der Trek-Zeit mit Federgabel und netten Teilen könnte man aber auch ins Auge fassen...

Viel Erfolg bei der Suche!


----------



## Homer999 (7. April 2014)

Danke und ich werde mir nach und nach Wissen ansammeln. Ich habe Zeit. LG und bis Bald


----------



## AxelF1977 (8. April 2014)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> von der ausstattung her würde mir das hier besser gefallen



Dat Ding hat aber einen wilden Schaltungsmix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. April 2014)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Dat Ding hat aber einen wilden Schaltungsmix


 
...aber einen sinnvollen 

Meiner Meinung nach aber sind alle Adepts in den Kleinanzeigen viel zu teuer mit über 1000 Euro. Wenn da mal eins in ebay "normal" auftaucht, dürften so um die 600 möglich sein. Rahmen solo so um 300 rum...(und da sollte schon ein funktionierender Dämpfer dabei sein für den Kurs)
Dein Vorteil ist, dass Du wohl Zeit hast...also Augen offen halten...


----------



## black-panther (8. April 2014)

auf retrobike gibt's 'nen 2000er Jamaican Gold Rahmen für 350,- Euro. Steht in Italien.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. April 2014)

black-panther schrieb:


> auf retrobike gibt's 'nen 2000er Jamaican Gold Rahmen für 350,- Euro. Steht in Italien.


Haste keine Arbeit?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. April 2014)

Aber das deckt sich ja unverhandelt so ca. mit meiner Einschätzung


----------



## AxelF1977 (8. April 2014)

Männer, gleich kriegen wa wat mit dem Rohrstock alla "Das ist eine Gallerie, wo sind die Bilder im Beitrag!!!"


----------



## black-panther (8. April 2014)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Männer, gleich kriegen wa wat mit dem Rohrstock alla "Das ist eine Gallerie, wo sind die Bilder im Beitrag!!!"


 
Soll sich nur einer trauen. Dem schick' ich den Köter auf'n Hals


----------



## ice (8. April 2014)

prima Leichtbauschraube  wo hast du denn die am Bike verbaut


----------



## black-panther (8. April 2014)

Die dient nur zum Lager-Einziehen.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. April 2014)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Männer, gleich kriegen wa wat mit dem Rohrstock alla "Das ist eine Gallerie, wo sind die Bilder im Beitrag!!!"



Ok, hier ein Bild von meinem neuen Mantra:


----------



## TomR. (8. April 2014)

beeindruckend=) aber die Geo "hängt" ein wenig durch, oder? Ob der Dämpfer noch gut ist?=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. April 2014)

Mit dem Conti Bums Bert hab ich richtig gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Grip wie ein Anker und dabei Federleicht, superbreit und ohne Rollwiderstand.


----------



## black-panther (8. April 2014)

Von der Namensgebung her müsste es ja eigentlich ein Schwalbe sein


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. April 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Mit dem Conti Bums Bert hab ich richtig gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Grip wie ein Anker und dabei Federleicht, superbreit und ohne Rollwiderstand.



Seht Ihr, ich bin nicht der einzige der auf den Bums _Bert schwört, wobei Rammel_Ralle und Rubbel_Ralf auch super sein sollen.
Aber von Noppen_Norbert kann ich abraten.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. April 2014)

Sehr genial...mit SPINERGY  Und ist ja sogar ein Mantra Pro mit dem fetten Steuerrohr 

Nur die Kette musste kürzen, die hängt durch bzw. schlackert 

Leute, wir sind doch unter uns. Bis der erste kommt und rumflennt, dass er jetzt schon 8 mal ne Benachrichtigung über neuen Beitrag in der Galerie bekommen hat und jedesmal kein Bild drin war


----------



## Hagelsturm (8. April 2014)

deshalb ja holgi..hier wird nicht gejammert..geflennt wird drüben bei de "bergtrolle"


----------



## black-panther (8. April 2014)

urgs, fängt das jetzt hier auch schon an?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. April 2014)

..aber hier isses lustig gemeint, "dort" führt es fast zum Herzstillstand (hab ich manchmal den Eindruck  )


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. April 2014)

Ihr könnt mein Mantra ja bei der IBC als Bike der Woche vorschlagen, vielleicht hat es da Zeuch dazu. Über einen erwähnten Umbau wird zur Zeit noch sinniert. Vielleicht geh ich von den Spinergy weg und Probier mal was anderes.


----------



## black-panther (8. April 2014)

Nee, ein Mantra als Singlespeeder, das geht nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. April 2014)

...aber kannste ja beim YT Contest 2014 einreichen  Fehlt nur noch Bild vom Cockpit, von links und Wunschbild


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. April 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...aber kannste ja beim YT Contest 2014 einreichen  Fehlt nur noch Bild vom Cockpit, von links und Wunschbild



Ich mach bei Gelegenheit mal Fotos 

Vielleicht wär das auch was für den Klassikbike - Contest 2014 - wo ich dann mit meinem YETI C26 antreten werde. 
Von 10 auf der Welt habe ich nämlich das 11te, wovon keiner was wußte.


----------



## black-panther (8. April 2014)

Krass, was der Peter so alles hat 
Wohl auch bisschen zuviel an Muttis Eifelmedizin geschnuppert


----------



## coast13 (8. April 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...aber kannste ja beim YT Contest 2014 einreichen  Fehlt nur noch Bild vom Cockpit, von links und Wunschbild



klasse Mantra, Peter ! Meine Stimme hast Du !!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (9. April 2014)

coast13 schrieb:


> klasse Mantra, Peter ! Meine Stimme hast Du !!


Ah, jetzt versteh ich das mit dem Designer auch ...


----------



## baerst5 (13. April 2014)

Apropo Galerie:
neben den vielen Kleins, Rockys, etcs  die ich immer gerne bewundere, heute mal mein JedenTagYoungtimer, ein ehrlicher Eingelenker ohne großes Flair, dafür gutmütig, zahm und zuverlässig: Rahmen Fun Works Pro Team FS mit Psylo SL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (13. April 2014)

ein sehr schönes Rad...der Rahmen erinnert mich an das alte Jekyll von Cannondale!?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. April 2014)

Eins hab ich auch noch für die Galerie:


----------



## TomR. (14. April 2014)

Wieder mit einem Cannondale unterwegs, Holgi? Find ich gut!=)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. April 2014)

ja...ich bin vorneweg gefahren, damit ichs nicht immer anschauen muss 

Ne...das Raven (der Raven) fand ich schon immer klasse...und so wie das da stand - ein absoluter Traum


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (14. April 2014)

@baerst5 - "ehrlicher Eingelenker", vollkommen richtig. Ein schlichtes und schönes Rad. Hier kann man sehen, dass auch eines "von der Stange" eben doch schick sein kann.
Mit der Zeit "reifen" diese Teile und werden "besser".
Übrigens, die Oberfläche des Rads, speziell der gebürstete Teil ist ziemlich hochwertig, da kann sich ein Edelbolide gern mal was abschauen. Mein RR hat ähnliches Vorzuweisen ( der Herstellerm, also nicht Fun Works, ist der gleiche ). 

@Klein-Holgi, mal wieder irgendwo zugeschlagen? Klar, weißt Du über die Schwäche des Raven im Stützenklemmbereich bescheid?
Wie hast Du das Problem gelöst, oder fährst Du einfach mal los?

Ps , in Bayern wachsen die Räder auf den Bäumen. Ich zieh bald nach Süddeutschland und verlasse die geliebte Eifel.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (14. April 2014)

nene....so weit isses noch nicht, dass ich ein Cannondale in der Sammlung habe oder grad drüber nachdenke eins zu kaufen. Mein Besuch kam damit an. Meins ist doch das C9 von V(F)otzec (gell Peter  )

Das mit der ausreißenden Klemmung kenn ich allerdings trotzdem Sagen wir mal so: Der Raven-Fahrer spielt in einer Gewichtsklasse wie ich und das Rad hat den Härtetest bestanden 

Und ich bin doch nicht aus Bayern


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (14. April 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Und ich bin doch nicht aus Bayern



Für mich ist alles südlich von Trier Bayern. Punkt. Da fange se all komisch zu spreche a´ un bessä wi´ds do a´ne mä.
Von daher , Bayern.


----------



## Dark Side (16. April 2014)

Zählt das auch zu youngtimer?

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## baerst5 (16. April 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Für mich ist alles südlich von Trier Bayern. Punkt. Da fange se all komisch zu spreche a´ un bessä wi´ds do a´ne mä.
> Von daher , Bayern.



Herrlich, die Nord-Deutschen. (Für uns süddeutsche Nicht-Bayern fängt nämlich am Main der Norden an)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. April 2014)

haha...ich kann mich noch erinnern dass ich in meiner Kindheit mich immer gefreut habe, wenn der Kollege bei der Wettervorhersage für Deutschland meinte "südlich des Mains sommerlich/sonnig/niederschlagsfrei..." Damals hab ich ca. 1 km südlich des Mains gewohnt. 

Jetzt leb ich wohl "im Norden" mit knappen 10km zum Main 

Aber zurück zum Foto von dem fraglichen YT. Ich kann nicht viel erkennen außer einer Treppe, die bisschen Licht abbekommen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerst5 (16. April 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> haha...ich kann mich noch erinnern dass ich in meiner Kindheit mich immer gefreut habe, wenn der Kollege bei der Wettervorhersage für Deutschland meinte "südlich des Mains sommerlich/sonnig/niederschlagsfrei..." Damals hab ich ca. 1 km südlich des Mains gewohnt.
> 
> Jetzt leb ich wohl "im Norden" mit knappen 10km zum Main



Na klar, das weiss doch jeder, dass der Taunus in Norddeutschland liegt.


----------



## Brainman (16. April 2014)

Dark Side schrieb:


> Zählt das auch zu youngtimer?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk



Ein besseres Bild und ein paar Infos wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Dark Side (16. April 2014)

Kommen später

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Side (16. April 2014)

wer errät was es ist

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. April 2014)

So ne Karre z.B. 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/downhill-rahmen-scott-octane-/188683961-217-2315

aber jetzt sieht man wenigstens was auffem Foto


----------



## Dark Side (16. April 2014)

Hehe, jo das ist richtig....zählt der Bock schon zu den youngtimern? Müsste 2001 bauhjahr sein

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## BigJohn (16. April 2014)

2001-> Youngtimer ;-)


----------



## Brainman (16. April 2014)

Dark Side schrieb:


> Hehe, jo das ist richtig....zählt der Bock schon zu den youngtimern? Müsste 2001 bauhjahr sein
> 
> Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk




Ist auf jeden Fall ein Youngtimer 
Ich würde allerdings eher auf Bj. 2000 Tippen.


----------



## Dark Side (16. April 2014)

Ne, ist schon 2001..... Aber er läuft super und mach "alles"mit

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (17. April 2014)

Mein Kollege Jürgen suchte ein MTB, um einfach ein bisschen im Wald rumzugurken. Da habe ich gesucht und gefunden.





Wenig Spielgeld und die Frage, ob ihm das überhaupt Spaß macht, begrenzten sein Budget. Aber der Rahmen des Nishiki Bombardier ist wirklich schön und noch gut in Schuss.





Technisch brauchte ich an dem Bike auch nicht viel zu machen. Die Acera-Gruppe wäre für mich sofort durch eine bessere ersetzt worden. Aber sie funktioniert einwandfrei. Soll er sie also erst mal runter fahren, dann bekommt er von mir was Anständiges dran gebaut. Schlösser runter, ein paar Kleinigkeiten, putzen, einstellen und fertig.





Schutzbleche, den Sattel, der unsägliche Vorbau - alles das hätte ich für mich ab- bzw. umgebaut. aber er wollte es dranbehalten.





Auch zu mir hat der Rahmen gesprochen: "Nimm mich, denn ich bin schön und habe Sportausfallenden." aber die Selbstbeherrschung war diesmal größer. Ich habe mehr als genug Fahrräder. Da bleibt nur eines: Ab und zu mal ein Bike für liebe Menschen aufbauen.

Horst


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. April 2014)

Für was hatte dieses Rad 2 Schlösser  ?

Als erstes würd ich mal die Schläuche gerade einziehen, bevor die Ventile abreißen. Und an der vorderen Bremse ist auch noch Optimierungspotential.

Außerdem fehlt vorne und hinten je ein Speichenreflektor. (ich glaub damit ist genug dazu gesagt  )


----------



## HorstSt (18. April 2014)

Nishiki ist ja kein unbedeutender oder schlechter Hersteller. Nicht nur Bikes von Klein, GT und anderen großen Marken verdienen, erhalten zu werden.

Dass an einem eigentlich guten Rahmen schlechte Komponenten verbaut sind - damit ist das Bike in guter Gesellschaft mit so manchem GT u.a. Das ist aber mit wenig Aufwand zu ändern.

Die Wahrnehmung des Durchschnittradlers (wie mein Kollege einer ist) ist halt eine andere als unsere. Wenn ich gelegentlich Bikes verkaufe, stelle ich immer wieder fest: "Verkehrssichere" Bikes, die mit Schutzblechen etc. entstellt sind (wie das Nishiki) gehen gut weg. Liebevolle Aufbauten werden bestenfalls gelobt, aber nicht gekauft - jedenfalls nicht vom Durchschnittsradler. Und die Spezialisten, die gerade so ein Rad suchen, sind selten.

Meine Vorstellungskraft reicht jedenfalls aus, um in dem Rahmen das Potential für einen ausgesprochen schönen Aufbau zu sehen. Den hätte ich hier lieber gezeigt. Aber da das Rad nicht für mich sein sollte . . .

Horst


----------



## BigJohn (18. April 2014)

Ich hab nicht das Gefühl, dass das die Antwort auf Holgers Frage ist?!


----------



## HorstSt (18. April 2014)

Warum 2 Schlösser? Ja, das weiß ich auch nicht. Das war ja auch mal das erste, was weg kam.

Ich hatte die Frage schon so verstanden, dass sowas ja eh nicht geklaut wird.

Horst


----------



## rpguagua (18. April 2014)

Das eine Schloß ist zur Vorderradsicherung, weil das Rad Schnellspanner hat. Das Andere ist für Rahmen und Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (18. April 2014)

Ich vermute ehre mal, der Vorbesitzer hat nach und nach alle Schlüssel verbummelt. Jedenfalls gab's die nicht mehr. Und dann bleibt das Zeug halt dran hängen.
Das geht noch extremer: Ich habe letzte Woche einem Freund sein Rad repariert. Was da alles an Resten ehemaliger Beleuchtungseinrichtungen, Tachos etc. pfundweise dran hing, nä nä nä. Ich wollte alles Überflüssige abschrauben - durfte ich aber nicht. Jede Jeck ess anders.
Horst


----------



## BigJohn (18. April 2014)

Wir halten also fest: das Rad hat Potential (der Rahmen ist wirklich nett), aber die Teile-Wünsche des Besitzers sorgen dafür, dass es bei Potential bleibt


----------



## 6ix-pack (18. April 2014)

Wurde nishiki nicht damals mal von rose versendet und war eine der (günstigen) Hausmarken? Oder wo her kenne ich die Marke? Glaube es waren eher die Grossserienbikes (heute sowas wie Cube, Radon, etc. halt ohne Seele) das gezeigte bike ist aber sehr gut erhalten und für den Zweck bestimmt ausreichend! 
Dem Besitzer viel Spaß damit!

Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## BigJohn (19. April 2014)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Wurde nishiki nicht damals mal von rose versendet und war eine der (günstigen) Hausmarken? Oder wo her kenne ich die Marke?


Intersport


----------



## HorstSt (19. April 2014)

Was ich herausgefunden habe: Nishiki ist in Deutschland tatsächlich nie eine große Nummer gewesen, anders als z.B. in Skandinavien. Nishiki ist aber wohl ein bedeutender japanischer Hersteller, der durchaus auch Hochwertiges produziert. Auf jeden Fall ist es kein Baumarkt-Rad, auch wenn die Komponenten . . . - aber sowas gibt's ja bei vielen Herstellern. Und es ist auch keine "Hausmarke" - anders als Carver, Radon etc. - sondern es gab eben nur diesen einen Vertriebsweg hierzulande.
Horst


----------



## Seven-Eleven (19. April 2014)

Nishiki hat in der Tat Anfang der 90er Jahre einige schöne Räder im Programm gehabt:








(c) firstflightbikes.com

Die Räder wurden von Richard Cunningham entwickelt.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. April 2014)

Über den Rahmen wollte ich ja gar nix sagen. Könnte man wirklich ein schönes Rad draus machen. Aber in dem Aufbau  Da aber wohl eh nix zu retten ist, weils der Besitzer halt so haben will, hab ich noch paar nett gemeinte TIpps zu den schiefstehenden Ventilen gegeben...usw...

Soll jeder mit fahren wie er lustig ist, aber obs dann in der YT-Galerie (für schöne Aufbauten) was zu suchen hat 

Ist halt was fürs ich-fahr-mim-Fahrrad-zum-Bäcker-Forum


----------



## baerst5 (19. April 2014)

Wobei die Galerie ja als Asyl gestartet ist, insofern ...


----------



## baerst5 (19. April 2014)

"Die Räder wurden von Richard Cunningham entwickelt.[/QUOTE]

Eben.  Das Alien ist doch legendär.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (20. April 2014)

Nishiki, viel zu unterbewertet, leider. Der Rest der Diskussion erübrigt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sonnny (21. April 2014)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Hammer ! Wär das nicht was für meine Look Gabel aus dem Nachbarthread ? Rein optisch


das war wohl ein Versuch der Kreuzung eines Motorrads und eines MTB's


----------



## Dark Side (21. April 2014)

Sonnny schrieb:


> das war wohl ein Versuch der Kreuzung eines Motorrads und eines MTB's


Leider kann ich das Bild nicht sehen

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sonnny (21. April 2014)

einfach auf den Pfeil klicken neben "Zitat von wieweitnoch?", der führt dich zur Antwort, die ich meine


----------



## Dark Side (22. April 2014)

Taptalk nicht

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## ice (22. April 2014)

hi,
damit hier wiedermal Bilder erscheinen ...





gruß Holger


----------



## kenbug (22. April 2014)

Da mein 15-jähriges Fun Works letztes Jahr erfolgreich geklaut worden ist hab ich aus sentimentalen Gründen einen fast identischen Rahmen gesucht und gefunden, und wieder aufgebaut. Nicht alles youngtimerig, aber der Impuls war da. Mal sehen wie lange ich das jetzt hab.


----------



## maze665 (24. April 2014)

sinds youngtimer? oder schon classics? ich weiss es jedenfalls nicht! 
hoffe ich bin nicht ganz falsch hier!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. April 2014)

Sehr schön auf jeden Fall, genau wie das FunWorks obendrüber

In der Zeitrechnung dieses Forums sind das aber eher Classicer...(also Stumpi und Colnago)


----------



## Radsatz (24. April 2014)

Egal das Forum hat fast alle Räder lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (24. April 2014)

Schöne Bikes...

...aber solche Gänge fährt man doch nicht 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Radsatz (24. April 2014)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Schöne Bikes...
> 
> ...aber solche Gänge fährt man doch nicht
> ist wohl für die optik
> ...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. April 2014)

Und wenn die Räder schon nur rumstehen, dann lieber die Züge auf "entlasten" stellen, statt auf groß/groß. Tipp vom Armin, den ich seitdem auch versuche zu beherzigen


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. April 2014)

Und wenn die Räder schon nur rumstehen, dann lieber die Züge auf "entlasten" stellen, statt auf groß/groß. Tipp vom Armin, den ich seitdem auch versuche zu beherzigen 

Hä?? war das das Echo? oder spinnt das Forum wieder mal??


----------



## HEIZER (24. April 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> In der Zeitrechnung dieses Forums sind das aber eher Classicer...



Wo fängt bei euch die Youngtimer Zeit an ?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. April 2014)

Wir sind da nicht so kleinkariert 
Nur wenn ein Stumpjumper mit Daumis, Cantis und Schaftvorbau kommt, dann wollen den die Classicer meistens auch sehen. Dort sind die Kultmtbs der 80ger und frühen 90ger gerne gesehen. Irgendwann hatten wir die Startperiode dann anschließend an die Classicer festgelegt als es um den YoungtimerContest des Jahres ging. Aber nagel mich nicht fest, was da jetzt das genaue Anfangsjahr war. 95??? 96??? Ich weiss es nicht mehr...aber wie gesagt wird das hier nicht so genau genommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagelsturm (24. April 2014)

bei den classikern gibts sogar eine specialized-galerie


----------



## HEIZER (24. April 2014)

Danke für die Info Holgi


----------



## eisprinzessin (25. April 2014)

Sowas hab ich nicht nur hier eher selten gesehen. '98 oder '99 gekauft, vom alter her passt es also. Sattel und Lenker sind aktuell nur Übergangslösungen. Original war da eine Suntourkurbel dran und leicht violette Griffe und Sattel, aber der Zahn der Zeit... Durch die "besondere" Rahmenform verstärkt sich bei mir auch immer der Eindruck, der Rahmen wäre doch etwas zu klein für mich


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (26. April 2014)

Du musst eine sehr große Frau sein .


----------



## Hagelsturm (26. April 2014)

oder sie hat nur laaange beine


----------



## HorstSt (26. April 2014)

Eisprinzessin, was ist das denn für ein Rahmen? Ist tatsächlich ungewöhnlich, denn die Bow-Rahmen, die ich kenne (Corratec) schein mir weniger "Bow" zu haben. Auf jeden Fall etwas Ausgefallenes. Der Eindruck, der Rahmen sei zu klein, drängt sich mir aber auch auf. Sattelstütze und Vorbau sind weit raus ohne nennenswerte Überhöhung. So wirkt das Rad für mich irgendwie unproportional. Bei entsprechender Einstellung und - wie Du schreibst - anderem Lenker/Vorbau und Sattel kann's aber richtig gut werden. Ob es dann für Dich passt, so wie es jetzt eingestellt ist, das ist dann noch mal 'ne andere Frage.
Horst


----------



## svennox (26. April 2014)

maze665 schrieb:


> sinds youngtimer? oder schon classics? ich weiss es jedenfalls nicht!
> hoffe ich bin nicht ganz falsch hier!



..ob nun classics oder youngtimer....diese Entscheidung ist auch nicht immer leicht,
mir ist es egal, denn dein COLNAGO mit gerader Gabel, inkl. der tollen Farbcombo des Rahmens usw. ..gefällt mir sehr !


----------



## AxelF1977 (26. April 2014)

Vor der ersten Ausfahrt mal ein Bild meines aktuellen Aufbaus. Bis auf eine Syncros Sattelstütze mit 26,8mm Durchmesser ist es fertig. Ein schönes Rocky Mountain Vertex t.o. von 1996. Ist vom Jahrgang eigentlich ein Klassik Bike, aber ich habe das Aufbaugesabbel ja hier gehabt. 





Die nächsten Bilder gibt es dann nach der ersten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt


----------



## ArSt (26. April 2014)

eisprinzessin schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich nicht nur hier eher selten gesehen. '98 oder '99 gekauft, vom alter her passt es also. Sattel und Lenker sind aktuell nur Übergangslösungen. Original war da eine Suntourkurbel dran und leicht violette Griffe und Sattel, aber der Zahn der Zeit... Durch die "besondere" Rahmenform verstärkt sich bei mir auch immer der Eindruck, der Rahmen wäre doch etwas zu klein für mich


 
Ich kenne hier im Forum zumindest noch einen, der solch ein Univega Groove hat: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1326190?in=set
Deines sollte vom Alter her stimmen, es fehlt schon die Zugabstützung für die hintere Cantibremse der älteren Grooves. Typisch sind die vier, bei Dir mit Kappen verschlossenen, Löcher in den beiden Sattelstreben, für den integrierten Gepäckträger. Und die Fletscherplatte hinterm Tretlager! Wusste gar nicht, dass die Kettenschaltungsmodelle auch damit ausgestattet waren. Ich habe auch so ein Groove, allerdings das Nabenschaltungsmodell von ca. 1995/96:





Rad ist 2010 neu gepulvert worden, die Bremszugabstützung hinten und die rostige Stahlgabel kamen in den Müll.
Hier sieht man den integrierten Gepäckträger (modifiziert), den ich auch als Schutzblech- und Lampenhalter verwende:





Der Rahmen ist nicht der leichteste (1950g), fühlt sich recht hart und direkt an, es macht aber immer Spass damit zu fahren. Die Corratec ähnliche Bow-Form ist schon was Besonderes!
Es grüßt der Armin!


----------



## coast13 (26. April 2014)

Hi Armin,
immer wieder schön, neue Details vom Univega zu sehen !

Das Rad muss ich mal live sehen ! 

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (26. April 2014)

Hallo Frank!
Jupp, dass Groove ist schon eine Ausnahmeerscheinung in dem momentanen Cannondale-Hype hier! 
Ist zwar auch schön rot, aber hast Du schon mal nen rotes CD mit Ständer, Gepäckträger, Rücklicht und Schutzblechen gesehen? 
Hier nochmal ganz im "Trekking-Modus":





Es grüßt Dich der Armin!


----------



## eisprinzessin (26. April 2014)

@K





BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Du musst eine sehr große Frau sein .


Nein.
1. ist das nur ein Benutzername
2. hab ich mir den mal ehrlich verdient 
3. guckst Du mein "Bild" (das mit dem Pfeil nach rechts oben) im Profil. Hast Du in Biologie aufgepasst? 



Hagelsturm schrieb:


> oder *er* hat nur laaange beine


Geht so, ca. 90cm Schritt.

@HorstSt: ist ein Univega Groove, wie das von @ArSt, keine Ahnung warum da West Coast drauf steht. War mein erstes selbstgekauftes Rad, ca. 9/'98 beim ZEG Händler. Hätte wohl ein 28" nehmen sollen, aber die Beratung war eher nicht vorhanden, und es fuhr (fährt) sich recht angenehm. Original sah es auch noch schicker aus, obwohl es wohl doch eher ein Budget-Rad war, zb. die originalen Reifen waren irgendwelche China-Semi-Slicks, ziemlich schnell runter und keinen Pannenschutz. Dafür war es billiger (ca. 1200 DM wenn ich mich nicht irre) statt ca. 1800 DM für brauchbare MTB's die mir ein Kollege damals so empfohlen hat. Hab irgendwo auch noch ein Foto im Originalzustand, mal sehen, ob ich das finde.

Naben und Felgen sind noch original. Und die STX-RC schaltet immer noch richtig gut. Bis vor kurzem war auch noch ein flacherer Vorbau dran, anderer Sattel sowieso  Das Ende vom Sattelrohr ist 54cm ab Mitte Tretlager, und das virtuelle OR ist ~60cm, also gar nicht sooo klein, sieht durch den Bogen nur so aus. Und der Rahmen ist STABIL. Kein seitliches Verwinden, wenn man mal fester reintritt.

Aber falls den mal jemand haben möchte, der etwas kürzere Beine hat, würde ich mich wohl doch davon trennen. Hab auch schon einen größeren (OR 60 cm, Tretlager - Ende Sattelrohr 60cm) normalen MTB Rahmen hier rumstehen, vor > 1 Jahr gekauft, seit ca. 5 Monaten gepulvert, aber keine Zeit und mit Platz ist auch momentan schlecht, weil zwischen drin ein Paar andere Räder fertig werden mussten... Sowas kommt von zu viel Forum lesen.

@ArSt: Das silberne aus der Galerie von @Käpt'n Balu find ich auch schick. Wollte meins ja eigentlich auch als "Soft-CC" umfunktionieren, aber mal sehen.


----------



## robocop (27. April 2014)

MARIN Palisades Trail 1995 Neuaufbau









Komplett Shimano Deore LX bis auf die Deore Daumies und Salt Bremshebel


----------



## ArSt (27. April 2014)

eisprinzessin schrieb:


> Das silberne aus der Galerie von @Käpt'n Balu find ich auch schick. Wollte meins ja eigentlich auch als "Soft-CC" umfunktionieren, aber mal sehen.


Das war der Urzustand, hat er letztes Jahr blau pulvern lassen.


----------



## Dark Side (28. April 2014)

schaut was ich jetzt mein eigen nennen darf

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klein-Holgi (28. April 2014)

Das gehört aber in den "Biken mit Ständer" - Fred


----------



## Hagelsturm (28. April 2014)

Dark Side schrieb:


> schaut was ich jetzt mein eigen nennen darf
> 
> Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


Alle drei deine? :-D

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AxelF1977 (28. April 2014)

Dark Side schrieb:


> schaut was ich jetzt mein eigen nennen darf
> 
> Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk



Nette Sammlung...


----------



## Dark Side (28. April 2014)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> Alle drei deine? :-D
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


Äh nein. 
Von hinten nach vorne:
Mein Sohn
Meine Frau
Meins

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gegen-den-Strom (30. April 2014)

Was ist das denn?  Kann man sich da nicht lieber ein SV4000 DH suchen...


----------



## Hagelsturm (30. April 2014)

die idee und umsetzung an sich finde ich garnicht so schlecht.schaut auch in ordnung aus.obs was taugt weiß wohl nur der fahrer.und dieser ist natürlich nicht mehr auf die seltenen 156er oder 165er dämpfer angewiesen.


----------



## Brainman (30. April 2014)

Sehe ich auch so, wenn es Funktioniert, warum nicht und ein 4000 DH gibts ja auch nicht an jeder Ecke.
Selber was basteln hat eben auch was.


----------



## maze665 (3. Mai 2014)

nun mit standesgemässeren reifen wie ich finde!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (3. Mai 2014)

Wiso kommste damit eigentlich nicht rüber ?


----------



## maze665 (3. Mai 2014)

ich? rüber wohin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (4. Mai 2014)

zu den klassikern? hier ist doch yt.


----------



## Dark Side (4. Mai 2014)

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## neddie (4. Mai 2014)

gegen-den-Strom schrieb:


> Was ist das denn?  Kann man sich da nicht lieber ein SV4000 DH suchen...




Ich als eingefleischter SV Biker finde diese Umsetzung einfach nur genial 
Respekt vor den Bikern die sich an solche Umbauten überhaupt rantrauen.
Und diese Bikemodelle, ob mit Alu-oder Carbonschwinge, sind für ihre Robustheit berühmt berüchtigt.
Das Makel an den Modellen mit dem ursprünglichen kurzen Dämpfer ist ja bekannt. Aber damals gab es halt selten soviel Federwege an Bikes wie es heute gängig ist.
Aber damit war ja Cannondale nicht allein.
Dennoch reichten damals diese "kleinen" Federwege allemal für Cross Country, dafür war ja dieser Typ auch gedacht.
Und ganz ehrlich, mir reichen sie bei Cross Country sogar heute. Mein Bike ließ mich im Gelände noch nicht im stich.
Klar, es liegt auch am Fahrstil und wie man mit dem Bike umgeht.


----------



## BigJohn (9. Mai 2014)

So heute war endlich Jungfernfahrt mit dem neuesten und vermutlich ältesten Pferd im Stahl:




Eigentlich sollte hier Ende Gelände sein, da das Rad ja im Grunde meine Allround-Stadt-Uni-Bergsteiger-Schlampe ist. Dummerweise macht das Rad einfach viel zu viel Spaß, weil es einfach immer noch so geschmeidig und schnell läuft. Dieses alte LX-Zeug scheint echt für die Ewigkeit gemacht. Von euch hat nicht zufällig jemand einen schwarz roten Flite oder sowas rumliegen? 
Auf dem Bild sieht es fast ein bisschen so aus, als ob die Kette zu lang ist, oder?
Am besten gefallen mir die Booster, die ich extra aus den US of A geholt hab:





Das ist der Ausgangszustand, in dem ich es Ende letzten Jahres übernommen habe. Leider zeigt die lausige Aufnahme nicht die Patina aus Jahre altem Dreck. Die Demontage der Acera-Kurbel war übrigens kein Spaß. Ich musste ihr letztlich mit der großen Flex zu Leibe rücken und den übrigen Stumpf mit einem KFZ-Abzieher entfernen. Alle anderen Mittel inklusive einem 4-Kant-Abzieher waren nicht von Erfolg gekrönt.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (10. Mai 2014)

Gerade im Netz gefunden. Keine Ahnung wohin damit aber ich will es euch, vor allem Klein-Holgi, nicht vorenthalten....


----------



## TomR. (10. Mai 2014)

verdammt, wo ist der Kotz Smiley, wenn man ihn braucht...ist das HÄSSLICH! Rot und pink, welcher farbenblinde Geschmacksautist macht denn sowas? Arg...das schöne Rad. Wenn deine Frau sagt "ich hätte gern ein HalloKitty Bike" dann macht man nicht aus dem Super V ein grausames Frankensteinmonster, sondern man sucht sich ne neue Freundin...baaahhh...


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (10. Mai 2014)

Genau das dachte ich mir auch...


----------



## Hagelsturm (10. Mai 2014)

och also wenn das rot nicht wär 

haha..nein vielleicht will er damit auch nur zum csd radeln


----------



## neddie (10. Mai 2014)

Baaaaaah iiiiiiiiihgitt! Pfui! Buuuuh! Schande!
Derjenige der das gemacht hat müßte gesteinigt werden!


----------



## emmy198484 (11. Mai 2014)

Ich weiss gehört hier vielleicht nicht her.......
Aber hat hier irgendwer noch Ne Rst mozo Pro rum liegen?
Oder nur die untere Gabelbrücke,ich brauche dieses Teil dringend.
Bei mir ist sie gebrochen!die Gabel ist sonst Top inordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (11. Mai 2014)

Meine Tochter wäre begeistert , nur ist das Rad für Vierjährige etwas zu groß


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (12. Mai 2014)

Ich find das pinke c´dale hammer, rot weg und ernsthafte Reifen drauf, dann kann der Rest gern albern sein. Super . Tät ich auch fahren.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Mai 2014)

wenns insbesondere für mich gepostet wurde 

Ich finds cool...passt sogar farblich zu Peters Avatar. Warum allerdings rot? Hätte er LILA genommen, wäre es stimmig 

Kleins hatten den Farbton serienmäßig  Allerdings nicht so großflächig...rosa in Team (genannt Dolomiti), in Horizon, in Moonrise...erinnert mich auch irgendwie an einen der schrillsten Klein-Aufbauten:

Modell Klein Quantum Augenkrebs

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-jR9GEoYfjbA/Tiv7VxUcLxI/AAAAAAAABEc/v_-oNN_QcOs/s1600/klein+quantum+2.JPG

Ist auch auf dem Titel der Kleinfreundeweimar:

http://www.kleinfreundeweimar.com/

Rosa rockt


----------



## egmont (15. Mai 2014)

quasi als Einstand...




1994er Centurion `Backfire Team`. Das mit dem konifizierten Alurahmen. Die Farbe sieht je nach Licht anders aus.

Gruß,
egmont


----------



## MTK85 (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Darf ich mit meinem hier mit spielen? 

So habe ich es vor 2 Wochen bei Ebay erstanden!




Und das Habe ich draus gemacht!
Ich bin begeistert von dem Rad!


----------



## Hagelsturm (15. Mai 2014)

schaut toll aus..hast dem schweinchen eine edle optik verpasst


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Mai 2014)

Echt tolle Verwandlung


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (15. Mai 2014)

echt schick geworden das Schweinchen.... sieht gut schnell aus.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (15. Mai 2014)

jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (15. Mai 2014)

....das Centurion und das Pic ...
endlich wieder `mal GALLERIE Bilder


----------



## John F (15. Mai 2014)

Galerie bitte, hat mit Galle nix zu tun...
Sehr schön, das Centurion. So einen Rahmen hab ich auch noch im Keller!


----------



## ice (15. Mai 2014)

ah!  Rechtschreibpabst ....
Wie war das ?  ... wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf diese behalten ...


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (16. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön zusammengestellt. Was sind denn das eigentlich für Reifen?

Grüße
Chris


----------



## BigJohn (16. Mai 2014)

Mütze ein Schwalbe  Big Apple oder vielleicht auch Big Ben sein


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Mai 2014)

Dann tippe ich auf Big Ben, auch wenn ich nur das Profil vom BigApple kenne...und das ist es nicht auf den Bildern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK85 (16. Mai 2014)

Es sind Schwalbe Big Ben Reifen. 

Big Ben und Big Apple sehen sich im ersten Moment recht ähnlich.
Der Big Ben hat aber etwas gröberes und Stolligeres Profil.
Passt meiner Meinung nach besser an ein MTB von der Optik.
Und bei trockenem Boden kann man mit den Reifen auch locker ins Gelände wenn man es mit der
Geschwindigkeit nicht übertreibt.
Darum hab ich mich auch für den entschieden.
Lediglich dieser Silberne Reflektor Streifen will mir nicht gefallen.
Ohne würde die Reifen nochmal ein wenig Voluminöser wirken.

Aber cool das die Sau hier ganz gut an kommt. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Da ich es ja vom Style nicht ganz MTB typisch aufgebaut habe. 
Und auch überhaupt nicht "Historisch korrekt"


----------



## ice (16. Mai 2014)

passt schon 
... und historisch korrekt sind hier die wenigsten


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Mai 2014)

Das hat was von nem alten Jaguar in british racing green mit den genähten Ledergriffen und dem Sattel. Irgendwie stilvoll der Aufbau. Sowas kann man auch mal ganz gemütlich zum Cruisen nehmen...und das solls ja wohl auch sein.

Die Bilder sind sowieso klasse...


----------



## TomR. (16. Mai 2014)

kann ich nur zustimmen...british racing green und leder...edel


----------



## micha_jkb (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nun will ich mich auch mal anschließen.
Hier ist mein Groove. Habe es vor zwei Monaten bekommen.
Spendiert habe ich dem guten Rad noch einen Sixpack Leader 750 mm.
Die Laufräder stammen aus meinem Cannondale CAAD 2 M600, welches
ich komplett neu aufbauen werde.

Soweit fährt sich das Rad erstaunlich gut. Als nächstes werden noch die
Canti's gegen AVID Single Digid 7 getauscht.

Gruß,
Micha


----------



## dodderer (17. Mai 2014)

Sehr lecker Rahmen 
Mag diese Form total, drum habe ich auch ein paar Teile besorgt für mein altes Corratec, um das wiederzubeleben


----------



## ice (17. Mai 2014)

Hey dodderer......
...wie gehts eigentlich Kühlwalda....


----------



## ArSt (17. Mai 2014)

@ micha jkb: Aha, jetzt schon der Vierte im Bunde, oder besser im Forum! Und eigentlich schon das dritte Univega Groove in silber. Sehr schön! 
@ dodderer: Deinen neuen Avatar hat schon einer bei den Klassikern, der irritiert!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Mai 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> @ dodderer: Deinen neuen Avatar hat schon einer bei den Klassikern, der irritiert!



Wieso hat einer bei den Classicern ein Foto vom dodderer als Avatar? Das find ich viel irritierender 

Zum Groove: Üblicherweise brauchts da auch andere Bremshebel, wenn von Canti auf V-brake umgebaut wird. Die sind anders übersetzt...ich sags ja nur, weil das nach Brems-Schaltkombi aussieht und evtl. alles getauscht werden müsste...


----------



## micha_jkb (17. Mai 2014)

@ArSt, hätte ich garnicht gedacht.  kennst du das Baujahr? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_jkb (17. Mai 2014)

@Klein-Holgi, danke für den Hinweis. Habe noch vbrake Hebel liegen. Allerdings muss ich mir dann noch was mit der Schaltung einfallen lassen.


----------



## ArSt (17. Mai 2014)

micha_jkb schrieb:


> @ArSt, hätte ich garnicht gedacht.  kennst du das Baujahr? Würde mich mal interessieren.


Wegen des Bremszuggegenhalters hinten, würde ich sagen das Baujahr müsste so um 1995 bis 1996 sein. Später war dieser Gegenhalter dann weg. Bei meinem war der auch dran, habe ich aber, im Zuge eine Neupulverung, weg geschnitten (und noch ein paar Sachen mehr).


----------



## dodderer (18. Mai 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> @ micha jkb: Aha, jetzt schon der Vierte im Bunde, oder besser im Forum! Und eigentlich schon das dritte Univega Groove in silber. Sehr schön!
> @ dodderer: Deinen neuen Avatar hat schon einer bei den Klassikern, der irritiert!



Mich nicht, und da ich nicht bei den Klassikern poste ist es mir wurscht


----------



## eisprinzessin (26. Mai 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> ...im Zuge eine Neupulverung


Wie hast Du die "Univega" Decals machen lassen?

Überlege nämlich auch gerade, was aus dem Groove wird. Nachdem ich festgestellt has, daß ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit mehr als den maximalen Sattelstützenauszug hatte...  Ist OK Sitzrohr 54 cm, und mit dem abfallenden Rohr passt das eher für meinen Nachwuchs. Und sieht deutlich besser aus, wenn der Sattel eine normale höhe hat. Nur das OR ist recht lang.

Eine Variante in Racing Green mit Bügellenker und braunen Griffen/Sattel/Reifen wurde schon abgelehnt, selbiges mit Hellelfenbein. Jetzt brauche ich eine zündende Farbidee, aber eigentlich hat's auch noch Zeit


----------



## dodderer (26. Mai 2014)

Versuchen kannst Du es mal beim Mitglied 
theschlaatz
Habe dort bisher alle meine decals machen lassen, gute Quali, Preis OK...................


----------



## ArSt (27. Mai 2014)

eisprinzessin schrieb:


> Wie hast Du die "Univega" Decals machen lassen?


Ich habe bei Univega angerufen und dort diese Decals und ein Emblem für das Steuerrohr kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen. Diese Aufkleber haben leider überhaupt nichts mit den originalen zu tun, die richtigen Decals gibt es nicht mehr.
Ich habe mich auch lange mit der Farbe herumgequält, ursprünglich war das Rad in einem matten, dunklen Petrol. Zuerst habe ich auch von britisch Racing Green geträumt, dann wollte ich lieber eine auffälligere Farbe.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (27. Mai 2014)

Die originale Univega Schriftart ist "Tallboy" wie das gleichnamige BMX, davon gibt es aber verschiedene Versionen und ich weiß nicht mehr welche diese war.

Zusatz: So ungefähr, kann sein dass ich Mist rede....


----------



## eisprinzessin (27. Mai 2014)

@ArSt: Die originalen hab ich ja noch drauf, sieht nur irgendwie unschick aus. Sind erst mal nur Gedankenspiele. Vielleicht bleibt es so, und wird nur mit kürzerem Vorbau und Sattelstütze ohne Versatz "gekürzt", so hinüber ist der Lack noch nicht, wenn auch etwas zerkratzt. Und beim Fahren ist die Farbe eigentlich egal 

Könnte beim Beschichter meines Vertrauens fragen, ob er einfach so einen Schriftzug mit draufpulvert, das lockert den recht massiven Rahmen etwas auf. Hab gerade mal nachgesehen, auf der Webseite sind einige Modelle mit dem aktuellen Schriftzug.

Farben sind ja generell schwierig  Tochter wollte Blau, hat sie bekommen, dann fand sie mein Gelb toll, welches fast ein Silber geworden wäre, und Schwarz wäre auch nicht verkehrt gewesen. Aber frag mal VORHER... Weiß mit einigen schwarzen Teilen und Sattel + Griffe in Weiß wäre eventuell auch ganz nett am Groove.


Ist ein "Karthaga" eigentlich auch ein Youngtimer oder sowas ähnliches? Hab ich mal bei ebay bekommen, nie von gehört. Ist fast mein einziger "passender" Rahmen  Obwohl für ein MTB eigentlich 3cm zu groß. Dafür ist mein aktuelle Stadtrad 3cm zu klein... Wird wohl als nächstes aufgebaut, als Schlechtwege-Vollgas-Gerät. Neuen Lack hat er schon, also nicht auf *diesem *Bild...


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (28. Mai 2014)

Katarga ist ne ganz ok Durchschnittsfirma aus dem 90er. Mir hat das ein oder andere Stahlmodell gefallen.

https://www.google.de/search?q=Kata...DFo-oyATCqIC4CA&ved=0CC0QsAQ&biw=1152&bih=562


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark Side (29. Mai 2014)

Hey, ein bekannter will sich ein bike kaufen, jetzt hat er was gefunden welches ihm gefällt nur weiß keiner was es für ein Rahmen ist. Da der Bock schon was alter ist habe ich gedacht ich kann auf euren Erfahrungsschatz zurück greifen.

Mich würde Baujahr und Hersteller sowie Modell interessieren
Wir spekulieren ja auf ein YT aber genaues wissen wir nicht





Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was oder kennt jemanden der sowas fährt.

Danke schon mal

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (29. Mai 2014)

laut bike workshop könnte das ein race bike speedster cc oder monster bx sein, baujahr 2003


----------



## Dark Side (29. Mai 2014)

Hast du zu dieser info auch einen link oder ähnliches denn unter den von dir genannten Namen/Marken finde ich nichts

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (29. Mai 2014)

sieht das nur aus oder ist an der Schwinge, die Dämpferaufnahme geschweißt worden?
Da würde ich mich mal schlau machen. Dann würde ich die Finger von dem Teil lassen.


----------



## Dark Side (29. Mai 2014)

Das habe ich auch schon gedacht aber er meint AS wäre original

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## dodderer (29. Mai 2014)

Was soll denn damit gefahren werden? Die Gabel und der Hinterbau scheinen so gar nicht zueinander zu passen, auf den ersten Blick.
Für ernsthaftes Fahrradparkrunterberg ist das nichts, für Touren wohl auch nicht. Nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark Side (29. Mai 2014)

Das habe ich ihm auch gesagt und der Horst hat mal eben 560 takken bezahlt

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (29. Mai 2014)

Dark Side schrieb:


> Hast du zu dieser info auch einen link oder ähnliches denn unter den von dir genannten Namen/Marken finde ich nichts
> 
> Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


ne link hab ich nicht, habe nur in den workshop geschaut, ist eine tschechische firma, vielleicht unter dem kürzel  RB im netz zu finden, die bauen auch noch immer bikes,einen downhiller findest von denen bei schlickjumper


----------



## Seven-Eleven (30. Mai 2014)

DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> ne link hab ich nicht, habe nur in den workshop geschaut, ist eine tschechische firma, vielleicht unter dem kürzel  RB im netz zu finden, die bauen auch noch immer bikes,einen downhiller findest von denen bei schlickjumper



RB beziehungs weise RB-Design sind aber unterschiedliche Firmen : www.rbdesign.sk
Und diese ist in der Slowakei.

Das ist RB Bike (RaceBike) : http://www.rb-bike.cz/en


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (30. Mai 2014)

RB Bike hab ich gemeint.


----------



## Dark Side (31. Mai 2014)

Vielen dank an alle es ist ein racebike Monster fr aus 2005 die Firma agiert im www nur noch in tschechien.

Gesendet von meinem IdeaTab S6000-H mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_scheune (31. Mai 2014)

Der Anfang ist gemacht!

Vorher





Nachher:





Vielleicht kommt noch eine kleine Aufbau Story......


----------



## svennox (1. Juni 2014)

@onkel_scheune ..schöner Alu-cannondale Rahmen,
haste den mit Schleifpapier/Maschine vom Lack befreit, oder chemisch ?
..Aufjedenfall könnte man aus dem Teil ein heisses Bike machen !!!


----------



## onkel_scheune (1. Juni 2014)

Zuerst angeschliffen, dann Abbeizer, dann schleifen...das alles drei mal. Ist heute fertig geworden. Gabel ist eingebaut.
Nun muss ich mit dem zukünftigen Besitzer das Gesamtkonzept und Farbkonzept beraten. Es wird wohl ein Flitzer für den Stadtverkehr......oder auch nicht.....ich lasse mich überraschen....
Und danke für das Lob!


----------



## onkel_scheune (1. Juni 2014)

[/url]


----------



## Boxfresh (1. Juni 2014)

Wollte hier mal kurz zeigen das auch verkannte Räder eine gewisse Attraktivität mit sich bringen können. 

Wie mein neu erstandenes Diamondback Ascent 3.0 aus 97

Kein damaliges Highlight aber ein toller Allrounder der wahnsinnig gut fährt. Habe mit dem Stahlteil noch einiges vor. Gabel wurde schon getauscht. Folgen wird noch Dämpfer, Bremsen und Laufräder. Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (1. Juni 2014)

sehr schön  
...mal was anderes...
und noch Top zustandt , wie mir scheint
 das außer der Reihe ist doch das Salz in der Suppe


----------



## Boxfresh (1. Juni 2014)

Habe es aus erster Hand gekauft mit original Kaufbeleg aus 97. das Rad wurde laut Aussage weniger als 1000km in diesen Jahren gefahren. Wenn man es fährt kann man dies auch glauben. 

Einfach ein schönes Daily Driver! 

Gabel wurde wie gesagt schon getauscht. Die Indy c war dann doch nicht so mein Fall ;-)


----------



## coast13 (1. Juni 2014)

gefällt mir auch echt gut !  Sieht nach Rennsemmel aus ! 
Plattform-Dämpfer macht sich da bestimmt gut !
..und n neues mittleres Blatt..das sieht m.E. doch schon übel aus


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juni 2014)

onkel_scheune schrieb:


> Der Anfang ist gemacht!



Wird hinten noch eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme drangeschweißt oder gibt's vorne eine Scheibenbremse und hinten eine Felgenbremse?


----------



## Murph (2. Juni 2014)

Boxfresh schrieb:


> Wollte hier mal kurz zeigen das auch verkannte Räder eine gewisse Attraktivität mit sich bringen können.
> 
> Wie mein neu erstandenes Diamondback Ascent 3.0 aus 97
> 
> Kein damaliges Highlight aber ein toller Allrounder der wahnsinnig gut fährt. Habe mit dem Stahlteil noch einiges vor. Gabel wurde schon getauscht. Folgen wird noch Dämpfer, Bremsen und Laufräder. Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten


 
Hinten dran das Stumpy FSR  hmmmm.
Zeig's doch mal genauer!
Hatt ich mal,in dem Blau,......hat leider Füße bekommen


----------



## Boxfresh (2. Juni 2014)

Ja schade drum.......mit Rädern die Füße bekommen habe ich auch so meine Erfahrungen. Glaube aber nicht das meine Frau dazu in der Lage wären ;-)......ist nämlich ihres. Derzeit auch noch im Umbau. Wie man sieht ist die ganze Lenker Vorbau Einheit noch nicht optimal.


----------



## Murph (2. Juni 2014)

Ei wie fein!!!!
Ich wollte auch nix unterstellen!!!!!!!!!!

Was is'n das für ein Baujahr?
Meins war ein 99iger,allerdings mit einer Judy DH(?) und Louises dran


----------



## Boxfresh (2. Juni 2014)

Murph schrieb:


> Ei wie fein!!!!
> Ich wollte auch nix unterstellen!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Was is'n das für ein Baujahr?
> Meins war ein 99iger,allerdings mit einer Judy DH(?) und Louises dran



Auch ein 99er........einzig der besch***ene Dämpfer nervt mich, da er wohl seine besten Tage hinter sich hat! Ist sich noch die erste Generation ohne Zugstufenverstellung! Federt unheimlich langsam wieder aus. Denke mal ein Service ist fällig!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (2. Juni 2014)

Boxfresh schrieb:


> Auch ein 99er........einzig der besch***ene Dämpfer nervt mich, da er wohl seine besten Tage hinter sich hat! Ist sich noch die erste Generation ohne Zugstufenverstellung! Federt unheimlich langsam wieder aus. Denke mal ein Service ist fällig!



60 Euro Manitou Plattformdämpfer rein, tut der Gurke eh gut....

Beispiel hier : 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Manitou-Swin..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item258d7dc5fc

oder 60 Euro im Bikemarkt ( nicht meins!!! ):
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/365971-manitou-swinger-3-way-air

Da lohnt sich ein Service kaum un ich kann die korrekte Funktion des Plattformdämpfers bestätigen. Wippen und Pedalrückschlag tschüss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boxfresh (2. Juni 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> 60 Euro Manitou Plattformdämpfer rein, tut der Gurke eh gut....
> 
> Beispiel hier :
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Manitou-Swin..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item258d7dc5fc
> ...



165mm sind nicht möglich für die "Gurke"! Wenn es so einfach wäre, wäre schon lang ein Ersatz besorgt. Hier gilt ein eisernes Gesetz der 155mm Einbaulänge!


----------



## onkel_scheune (2. Juni 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wird hinten noch eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme drangeschweißt oder gibt's vorne eine Scheibenbremse und hinten eine Felgenbremse?


Wird vorne Scheibe und hinten Canti, leider! Der neue Besitzer möchte es aber low budget halten, da ist ne hintere Aufnahme nicht drin. Soll als single speeder Stadtschlampe mit grünen Akzenten dienen... Mal schauen wie sich der Aufbau gestaltet. Wenn was neues kommt melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## mherweg (3. Juni 2014)

Boxfresh schrieb:


> Wollte hier mal kurz zeigen das auch verkannte Räder eine gewisse Attraktivität mit sich bringen können.
> 
> Wie mein neu erstandenes Diamondback Ascent 3.0 aus 97
> 
> Kein damaliges Highlight aber ein toller Allrounder der wahnsinnig gut fährt. Habe mit dem Stahlteil noch einiges vor. Gabel wurde schon getauscht. Folgen wird noch Dämpfer, Bremsen und Laufräder. Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten


Traumhaftes Diamondback! Grüße aus dem Viertel Markus


----------



## Boxfresh (3. Juni 2014)

mherweg schrieb:


> Traumhaftes Diamondback! Grüße aus dem Viertel Markus


Danke dir.........und Grüße zurück vom Osterdeich ;-)


----------



## Boxfresh (3. Juni 2014)

Neue (alte) Bontrager Laufräder auch soeben eingetroffen! Machen sich unheimlich gut auf dem Esel! Baustellen wie Bremsen, Dämpfer, Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze folgen nächste Woche!


----------



## ice (3. Juni 2014)

...bin mal gespannt was draus wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (4. Juni 2014)

diamond back ist wirklich schön, kurze frage zu den bontrager laufrädern, wo hast du die herbekommen , denn ich habe den gleichen und das problem das ich eine felge für das vr brauche und eine mit 24 löchern sehr schwer zu finden ist.


----------



## Boxfresh (4. Juni 2014)

Habe sie leider auch nur gebraucht erstanden. Aber es tauchen doch immer einmal ein paar im Netz auf. Oder frag mal die KLEIN Fraktion hier. Meine Laufräder stammen von einem KLEIN Mantra und waren die Original Laufräder. Vielleicht hat ja hier einer noch solch einen Satz liegen?!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab so nen Satz noch rumliegen, wenn ich die Aufkleber richtig deute. Mache gerne Bilder  Die stammen auch von nem Mantra Race in KOI


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (4. Juni 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Also ich hab so nen Satz noch rumliegen, wenn ich die Aufkleber richtig deute. Mache gerne Bilder  Die stammen auch von nem Mantra Race in KOI




eigentlich brauch ich ja nur ne 24 loch  felge  aber schick mal bilder und preisvorstellung ;-)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (4. Juni 2014)

Könntest Du Dir ja notfalls dann ausspeichen  *knipps, knipps...* Aber ich such den Satz mal


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Juni 2014)

Hier die Anzeige dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...fe-suche-thread.429935/page-188#post-12045229


----------



## BigVolker (5. Juni 2014)

Du könntest doch Ersatzfelgen für Systemlaufräder nutzen -> '06 - '08 Mavic Crossride und '09 Crossride UB Disc beispielsweise. Die sollten nicht die Welt kosten. Ich meine die hier: Crossride UB-Disc 09 Felge

Hier nochmal optisch zur Unterscheidung: Crossride, Crossride UB


----------



## HorstSt (7. Juni 2014)

Nun wirklich für's Erste fertig: Mein GT Tequesta.





















Nach einigen Experimenten ist es nun so geworden, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe.
Als ich das Rad bekam, war außer Rahmenset und Vorbau eigentlich nichts mehr brauchbar. Der Rahmen selbst hatte eine dezente Patina, aber bei der "originellen" Lackierung unbedingt zu erhalten.
Damit das Rad fahrbar wird, habe ich den extremen Vorbau (der wegen der Lackierung aber nicht geändert werden sollte) durch den Bow-Lenker (No Name) aus dem Bestand entschärft.
Vom Wheeler, welches ich als SSP-Crosser aufgebaut habe, kam eine komplette DX-Gruppe, die Laufräder (Campagnolo Annapurna mit Parallax-Naben) und Reifen (Continental Explorer) aus dem Forum, Sattelstütze (Kalloy) für 1 EUR vom Flohmarkt, Sattel (Selle Royal, könnte noch geändert werden) aus dem Bestand; zukaufen musste ich letztlich nur die Griffe (Ritchey).

Horst


----------



## Klein-Holgi (7. Juni 2014)

Das find ich richtig gut und sinnvoll aufgebaut. Das geht sogar bei den Classicern noch durch.
Die Idee mit dem Lenker find ich klasse. Sieht zwar "komisch" aus, aber nicht übel. Das passt irgendwie


----------



## ArSt (8. Juni 2014)

Und wie das bei den Klassikern durchgehen würde!  Einzig der Sattel würde stören.
Ist da sogar noch eine Uniglide-Kassette aus den späten 80ern verbaut? Hyperglide darf es, auch bei den Gralswächtern, schon sein. Die Uniglide hatten ein mehr als bescheidenes Schaltvermögen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (8. Juni 2014)

Ja, Sattel, hatte ich ja schon geschrieben. Diese SR Wave sind bequem, preiswert, robust, aber passt hier nicht. War aber gerade nix anderes da bzw. nur modernes Zeug, das schon gar nicht gepasst hätte.
Was für 'ne Kassette drauf ist, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht sagen. Die war auf dem LRS drauf und schaltet ganz normal.
Horst


----------



## ArSt (8. Juni 2014)

Na ja, dann wird's schon keine Uniglide sein, dass würdest Du merken! 
Der Farbe nach ist's dann eine preiswerte Austauschkassette: die schalten aber genauso gut wie die teueren Kassetten!


----------



## Freefall79 (8. Juni 2014)

Halbfertiger "gerade so" Youngtimer:


----------



## HEIZER (9. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen,

wird mein Carver hier anerkannt als Youngtimer ? Müsste BJ. 2005 sein


----------



## dodderer (9. Juni 2014)

Der Lenker ist toll. Modell "Nie mehr Achselschweiß"


----------



## DrChaos (9. Juni 2014)

BMX style


----------



## ArSt (9. Juni 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Modell "Nie mehr Achselschweiß"


  Genial! Aber nur wenn er die heute üblichen 800mm Breite hat! 

Im Übrigen Heizer, Dein Bike ist Youngtimer , wenngleich aber mal 2004 als Grenze festgelegt wurden. Zum Glück sieht man das hier nicht so eng und die Grenze ist nicht festbetoniert!


----------



## HEIZER (10. Juni 2014)

Der Lenker ist ein NS Bikes Proof aus dem Dirtbereich, ich sitze gerne etwas aufrechter. Es muss nicht immer alles superschön aussehen, ab und an ist auch die Funktion ein wichtiger Aspekt


----------



## jkarwath (10. Juni 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> ...wenngleich aber mal 2004 als Grenze festgelegt wurden. Zum Glück sieht man das hier nicht so eng und die Grenze ist nicht festbetoniert!



Ist das 10 Jahre rückwärts oder 2004 als absolute Zahl für immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sawmill (11. Juni 2014)

ist mir am montag zugelaufen, kann aber nix über bj sagen... vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. ist fast original bis auf den vorbau. den habe ich erstmal ersetzt, um das bike besser an mich anzupassen.


----------



## DrChaos (11. Juni 2014)

sawmill schrieb:


> ist mir am montag zugelaufen, kann aber nix über bj sagen... vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. ist fast original bis auf den vorbau. den habe ich erstmal ersetzt, um das bike besser an mich anzupassen.Anhang anzeigen 298734


Wenn die Shimanokomponenten original sind, kannst du deren Produktionsjahr schnell erkennen. Das sollte weiterhelfen.

Siehe http://wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Shimano_Datumscodierung

Schickes blau 

LG, Chris


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (12. Juni 2014)

jkarwath schrieb:


> Ist das 10 Jahre rückwärts oder 2004 als absolute Zahl für immer?




Das wird ja immer wieder mal thematisiert und man hat sich da immer noch nicht festgelegt im YT Forum.

Eine einfache Umfrage über 2 Monate würde da reichen und dann pinnt man es eben oben in den Regeln an ( die ich noch nie gelesen habe )
Ich bin der Meinung, man muss schon ein fixes Datum einführen. Nach den YT darf dann ja auch noch was anders kommen.

XT ist für mich die Entwicklungsstufe im MTB Sport, in der sich das Rad vom Klassiker in die moderne emanzipiert hat, mit all seinen Versuchen und eigenarten. Heute sehe ich in der modernen Sportszene eher eine Art gleichförmige Masse. Zwar auch hier schöne Sachen, aber keine wirkliche Emanzipation mehr.

Rennrad > MTB klassisch entwickelt sich und in andere Richtung
MTB ( Klassisch ) > MTB YT entwickelt sich in neuartige Richtung mit funktionierenden Federelementen, Scheibenbremse etc.
MTB YT > heutige MTB Szene mit Ablegern aller Disziplinen und Werkstoffe, aber danach kommt soch erstmal nix mehr, 29er hin oder her.

So, wieder mal ne Menge Offtopic-Senf von mir, danke dass ich mich zu Wort melden durfte, so ungefragt,

Peter


----------



## Murph (12. Juni 2014)

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu!

Man sollte es so in etwa wie bei den Autos handhaben,ab einem gewissen Alter sind's Klassiker bzw. YTs.
Die Entwicklung bleibt ja hier wie dort nicht stehen!
Und ein 911er(oder Kadett,Golf,usw.) von 1980 ist heute eben auch schon ein Oldtimer,auch wenn ich mich an diese Zeit noch ganz gut erinnern kann.

Über den Zeitraum für die Bikes kann man sich natürlich trefflich streiten!


----------



## ice (12. Juni 2014)

Hi,
...ich glaube bei den Autos ist der Übergang  vom Alten ,Gebrauchten zum Youngtimer auch fliesend . Da kommen so Begriffe wie Kult und persönliche Erinnerungen und Vorlieben mit ins Spiel. Nur die Grenze zum Oltimer ist vom Gesetzgeber festgelegt.So ähnlich wird es hier ja auch gehandhabt... (in offiziel  ) ich lass mich aber auch gerne verbessern ...

und der Galerie wegen  





Gruß Holger


----------



## dodderer (12. Juni 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Das wird ja immer wieder mal thematisiert und man hat sich da immer noch nicht festgelegt im YT Forum.
> Ich bin der Meinung, man muss schon ein fixes Datum einführen. Nach den YT darf dann ja auch noch was anders kommen.
> Peter



YTY = youngtimer young
YTO = youngtimer old


Bin auch eher für die bewegliche Definition, weil nach uns alten Säcken eben auch jüngere Säcke kommen, welche ihr Canyon / Cube / Speiseeis / u.s.w. in der gleichen Erinnerung haben werden wie wir unsere früheren Traumbikes................

Mit schönen Grüßen aus Uljanowsk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (12. Juni 2014)

...die können sich ja dann einen neuen Bereich hier aufmachen. "unsere Traumbikes der späten 2000der". Oder "seelenloser, kurzlebiger Müll ab 2005"

Aber die Rubrik wird's wohl nicht geben, weil alles nur auf begrenzte Haltbarkeit für die aktuelle Wegwerfgesellschaft produziert wird.


----------



## eisprinzessin (12. Juni 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Univega angerufen und dort diese Decals und ein Emblem für das Steuerrohr kostenlos zugeschickt bekommen. Diese Aufkleber haben leider überhaupt nichts mit den originalen zu tun, die richtigen Decals gibt es nicht mehr.


Hab gerade auf deren Webseite gesehen, das das ja die aktuellen Decals sind, mit dem kleinen, abgesetzten "V". Würde sich zb. auf Weiß ganz gut machen. Blöde Frage: wie bekommt man sowas gerade draufgeklebt, und wie gut hält das???


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...die können sich ja dann einen neuen Bereich hier aufmachen. "unsere Traumbikes der späten 2000der". Oder "seelenloser, kurzlebiger Müll ab 2005"



Dein Horizont reicht heute wieder besonders weit.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (13. Juni 2014)

Ich denke der Holger spricht da Dein neues weniger mit an, das gefällt ihm bestimmt, hats aber noch nicht gesehen, da er sich da nicht rumtreiben "tut".


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juni 2014)

Hä? Was hat das mit meinem Rad zu tun? Das steht gerade hier (Bj. 2014 und so) doch gar nicht zur Debatte.

Es ging mir um die Engstirnigkeit und den Ton ("seelenloser, kurzlebiger Müll"). Mir, und das mag daran liegen, dass in der Zeit mein Interesse für MTBs geweckt wurde, gefallen viele Cubes oder Canyons aus den Jahren 2002 bis 2006 sehr gut. Sowas kommt zwar nicht an ein CAAD 4, Optimo, Epic oder S-Works HT aus der Zeit ran, finde ich, aber deswegen muss man ja nicht gleich alles über einen Kamm scheren. Gerade in den Canyons steckte doch nicht gerade wenig Hirnschmalz und auch das ein oder andere schicke Detail.
Dass das alles Geschmackssache ist, steht natürlich außer Frage... Es geht ja auch nicht nur um den einen Ausbruch da oben.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Juni 2014)

Ne, ich spreche kein spezielles Rad an! Aber ich glaube dass diese Diskussion schon mindestens in 3 Themen bis zum Erbrechen geführt wurde und es immer den Tenor gab, dass es eben nicht wie bei Autos ist, sondern bei den Fahrrädern eine Epoche darstellt. Einfach von den Anfängen des MTBs bis zu den frühen 90gern`= Classic....das wird sich zeitlich nie verschieben. Ein Rad, was heute 30 ist, stammt halt aus dieser Aufbruchszeit. Ein Rad, was in 20 Jahren 30 Jahre alt ist, wird nie aus der Anfangszeit des MTBs stammen. Und so wurde bei den YT doch analog eine Grende gezogen...wie Peter das beschrieb...die Phase der ersten Fullys, der ersten Scheiben, Aufbruchsstimmung mit neuen Konzepten wie Maguras etc., erste Carbongebilde usw...
Aber mir isses völlig schnuppe...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Juni 2014)

.... 


lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ...es ging mir ...um den Ton... ("seelenloser, kurzlebiger Müll")....


 
dann entschuldige ich mich für den Ton, aber alles andere, was ich sagen wollte, hätte der Wortfilter zunichte gemacht


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (13. Juni 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hä? Was hat das mit meinem Rad zu tun? Das steht gerade hier (Bj. 2014 und so) doch gar nicht zur Debatte.



Geschmeidisch bleiben, ich wollt doch nur helfen . 
*Da Du aber ein schönes modernes hast, was eben kein seelenloser Müll ist, habe ich Dich damit hier mal reingezogen. Frieden.


----------



## Compolli (13. Juni 2014)

Hier ist ´ne Galerie, oder?

Ich sehe schon laaange keine Bilder mehr!


----------



## Compolli (13. Juni 2014)

Hier ist doch ´ne Galerie, oder?

Also meeehr Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (13. Juni 2014)

Hmm... hoffentlich wird es hier jetzt nicht wie drüben, fande es immer ganz angenehm bei den YT mitzulesen


----------



## goofyfooter (14. Juni 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


>


25 Seiten und das ist das erste, das mir richtig gut gefaellt: kein interner Stilbruch mit neuen Teilen, keine strangen Vorbauten & Lenker und vor allem KEINE SPENGLE (wuerg)
Ich haette es auch mit einer LX cool gefunden, also mit den Edelteilen hat es nix zu tun.


----------



## Brainman (15. Juni 2014)

Meine Bikes kratzen Irgendwie an den Grenzen der YT. Mein 95er Bontrager gerade so YT, mein 02er Pipeline gerade noch YT.
Rahmen und Gabel sind 2002 bzw. 2003 genauso wie Lenker (Answer ProTaper Carbon 2002) Sattel (Flite TT) Vorbau und Sattelstütze (Thomson elite) Bremse sogar schon 2004 (Hope Mono M4) Da ich aber auf Erbsenzählen keinen Bock habe zeige ich mein Zeug, trotz ein paar Veränderungen,  weiterhin hier.  _Auch weil ich sonst nicht weiß wohin damit_


----------



## dodderer (15. Juni 2014)

Whow, das ist ein gaaaaaaanz feiner Rahmen, mit einer sehr schönen Gabel. Persönlich mag ich die dicken Felgendecals von heute nicht, und schicke die dann immer sofort in den gelben Sack


----------



## Normansbike (15. Juni 2014)

Geiles Bike! Top.


----------



## HEIZER (15. Juni 2014)

Ein sehr schönes, (für mich) stimmiges Bike, Rahmenfarbe sehr exklusiv. Geil !


----------



## Seven-Eleven (15. Juni 2014)

"Brainman" hat ein gutes Gefühl für tolle Aufbauten!


----------



## ArSt (15. Juni 2014)

Einfach eine tolle Kiste! 
Wie hat er da das Bike zum Stehen gebracht? Fotoshop? Zwischen Helm und Kurbel war eventuell was.


----------



## coast13 (15. Juni 2014)

Das ist mal wirklich n Bike für die Galerie !! Wunderschöne Rahmenfarbe und klasse aufgebaut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (15. Juni 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> Einfach eine tolle Kiste!
> Wie hat er da das Bike zum Stehen gebracht? Fotoshop? Zwischen Helm und Kurbel war eventuell was.



Photoshop, unter der hinteren Kurbel war ein Stock


----------



## ArSt (15. Juni 2014)

Auch sehr sauber gemacht!


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Juni 2014)

Bis auf die güldenen Bremshebel finde ich das RM Pipeline richtig gut. Genau wie das Bontrager.


----------



## ice (15. Juni 2014)

Hi,
...es wurden mehr Bilder gefordert und wo wir gerade bei Rocky sind 





  war schon hier zusehen , aber nach einigen Änderungen mal wieder

Gruß Holger


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Juni 2014)

Schöne Rockys 

...wird dann aber mal wieder Zeit für ne andere Marke 















falsch geraten  :


----------



## roadrunner.ET (15. Juni 2014)

mal wieder ne andere "Marke" trotz aller Unkenrufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (15. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte eine rote Judy genommen und statt der Race Line eine 10th Anniversary.
Aber es soll ja dir gefallen. Ansonsten schönes Bike.


----------



## rpguagua (16. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe das Schloss ist nur aus Nostalgiegründen am Sattel dran. Abschließen würde ich es damit nur wenn es direkt neben mir steht.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Juni 2014)

Viel schlimmer ist fast, dass es die gute Syncros mit permanenten Hieben traktiert bei jedem Hubbel...

aber ein hübsch anzusehendes Storck...wer hätts gedacht  Gefällt mir


----------



## roadrunner.ET (16. Juni 2014)

Thkx für eure Anmerkungen....

ok, das Schloss, so hab ich noch gar nie gesehen (danke @ Klein-Holgi), wobei ich das Radl eh immer im Blickfeld hab (@rpguagua) außer es läuft n heisser Feger vorbei 

Hier noch n paar Daten zum Radl:
StorckRebel und Parts (XTR-frei) fast komplett 96er
Kurbel, Vorbau & Lenker wurden 97 getauscht...
Judy SL in den 2000ern neu belebt...

hier noch n paar Pics

have fun
































...und ja, das mit dem Schloss wird noch heute geändert!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Juni 2014)

Schau Dir die Stütze mal von hinten an  ...da würde ich das Schloss lieber auch anders befestigen. Ich hab schon schlimmere Katastrophen gesehen 
Schloss ums Sitzrohr bzw. um die Sattelstütze gewickelt und ein Klein verwüstet 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6483020337/

...und in so tollem Zustand wie das ganze Rad zu sein scheint wäre es schade die gute Stütze zu zerkratzen...


----------



## ice (16. Juni 2014)

Hi,
... hast du schonmal  an ´nen gelben Flite gedacht ?  der nimmt das gelb von der Gabel wieder auf , könnte auch ganz gut aussehen...
aber ... prima das Bike  
Gruß Holger


----------



## rpguagua (16. Juni 2014)

noch mal kurz zum Schloß: In Wien nenen wir diese Art "Geschenkbandl" 
Den Pedalen (ich liebe die DX, fahr sie auch selber noch immer) und den Reifen nach dürfte das Storck ja noch regelmäßigen Auslauf genießen. 
Rein interessehalber, wo darf den das gute Teil noch hin (nur zur Eisdiele oder doch noch in den Wald über Stock und Stein)?


----------



## roadrunner.ET (16. Juni 2014)

@ice 
die gelben Flite sehen mit der Zeit oft so verranzt aus...wird wohl so bleiben...

@rpguagua 
bezüglich Auslauf ... eigentlich nur noch für Biergartentouren manchmal zur Eisdiele oder für kleinere Touren zum Badesee...

leider keine Zeit mehr für weitere artgerechte Haltung...

trotz allem, macht jeder Meter noch tierisch Spass 
auf dem Teil...


----------



## neddie (22. Juni 2014)

Mein 


 

 

 

 Cannondale SV 700 carbon, 18 Jahre alt und noch immer im Geländeeinsatz, aber auch in City und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft.....


----------



## Boxfresh (24. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein kleines Update zu meinem RM Element für arme ;-)

Bremsen wurden getauscht. Die Vorbau/ Lenker Einheit ist nur auf Probe ob ich die Komponenten dunkel halten soll oder nicht. Ich finde schwarze Komponenten stehen dem Rad ganz gut. Deswegen auch meine Suche nach einer schönen schwarzen passenden Sattelstütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (24. Juni 2014)

@neddie: das sieht gut aus und vor allem siehts so aus, als ob es auch gefahren wird...mich stört ja so ein Komponentenmix gar nicht, die Performance zählt...da kann auch gern mal ne aktuelle Kurbel an dem 18 Jahre alten Rad sein! Ride On! Wie bist Du mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden?


----------



## neddie (24. Juni 2014)

@TomR: Danke  Die Gabel hätt ich ja gern in schwarz, aber ist halt nicht leicht irgendwo n Schriftzug zu bekommen. Auch dem Lack vom Rahmen sieht man bei genauer Betrachtung das Alter an, aber das bleibt nunmal nicht aus. Gibt ja neuere Bikes wo der Lack noch schlimmer aussieht. Liegt ja auch dran wie man mit seinem Bike umgeht. 
Klar, fahre es jeden Tag, momentan nur City, und im August wenn ich meine Hand nach dem Bruch wieder belasten kann geht es wieder ins Gelände.
Zum Dämpfer.
Vorher hatte ich den alten Fox Vanilla Stahl/Öl drin, da konntest groß nix einstellen.
Mit dem Risse Genesis bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Hatte ich erst nach 2 Jahren in die USA zum Service geschickt.
Der Genesis ist quasi wie der Fox, es ist das Grundmodell, kannst halt nur den Luftdruck anpassen-für meine Zwecke reicht es.
Aber dies Modell vom Dämpfer gibt es noch in zwei anderen Ausführungen wo man auch Einstellmöglichkeiten hat, kosten natürlich auch mehr 
Heissen Astro und Terminator. Nur hatte ich als ich n neuen Dämpfer brauchte nur genug Kohle für den Genesis.

Aber wer n Youngtimer hat oder auch n aktuelles Bike, dem kann ich trotzdem mal empfehlen im Netz bei RISSE-RACING USA nachzuschauen, die bieten für fast alle Bikes n Dämpfer an und machen auch Service für Fox, sogar günstiger.
Einfach mal da reinschauen.


----------



## TomR. (24. Juni 2014)

wenn Du deine Gabel einfach, schnell und rückbaubar schwärzen willst, dann kann ich Dir "Plastidip" empfehlen! Habe damit vor kurzem eine gelbe Headshok passend schwarz gemacht...ist zwar relativ matt, hält aber nach wie vor...und wenn mal n Kratzer reinkommt, legst ne Schicht nach. Und wenn Dir das Schwarz zu viel ist, dann pulst Du die Plastikschicht einfach wieder runter...realy easy!


----------



## TomR. (24. Juni 2014)

Als ich damals mein Super V aufgebaut habe, habe ich auch eine ganze Weile nach einem passenden Dämpfer gesucht...mein Fox Alpin war leider irreparabel im Ar***...und 145mm Einbaulänge gibts sonst nicht mehr so einfach, letztendlich habe ich einen Stahlfederdämpfer verbaut...die Risse Dämpfer waren/sind mir zu teuer...obwohl ich bisher nur Gutes gehört habe.


----------



## neddie (24. Juni 2014)

"Plastidip"??? Wo gibt es das, kenne ich noch nicht.

Das mit der Dämpfersuche kenn ich. Als mein Fox zerlegt von Toxo kam wo es hieß hätten keine Ersatzteile mehr...aber trotzdem hier noch die Rechnung ...war ich ewig am suchen, selbst n Cannondale Händler in Hannover wußte nix. Durch Zufall stieß ich dann auf Risse Racing.


----------



## TomR. (24. Juni 2014)

ja, schau mal im Netz nach Plastidip...ich finde es für einige Anwendungen ziemlich gut! Gerade wenn man ein schönes Teil nicht entlacken möchte, aber trotzdem gerne eine andere Farbe will - temporär.


----------



## neddie (25. Juni 2014)

Scheint ja einfach zu sein, also einfach vorher alles säubern und dann draufsprühen?


----------



## TomR. (25. Juni 2014)

jup...abkleben, was nix abbekommen soll und los gehts...


----------



## neddie (25. Juni 2014)

Klingt interessant. Wie verhält es sich dann mit Waschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (25. Juni 2014)

Das Cannondale ist schön,
und das Rocky hat sicherlich schönere Bilder verdient.
Bitte nachbessern


----------



## Splatter666 (25. Juni 2014)

Moin!

Nicht das originale Plastidip nehmen, lieber die "Nachmache" von Foliatec. Das gibts auch in glanzoptik in vielen Farben und ist wesentlich ergiebiger, als Plastidip.
Lässt sich mMn auch leichter wieder abziehen, hält aber an sich besser...

Ciao, Splat

PS: Ach so: hab mit dem Foliatec-Zeug den Rammbügel von meinem Frontera "lackiert", das Zeug hält jetzt mittlerweile über ein Jahr selbst Kärcher und Waschanlage aus...


----------



## neddie (25. Juni 2014)

Boxfresh schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleines Update zu meinem RM Element für arme ;-)
> 
> Bremsen wurden getauscht. Die Vorbau/ Lenker Einheit ist nur auf Probe ob ich die Komponenten dunkel halten soll oder nicht. Ich finde schwarze Komponenten stehen dem Rad ganz gut. Deswegen auch meine Suche nach einer schönen schwarzen passenden Sattelstütze.




Moinsen,

bleib bei schwarzen Parts. Schwarze Stütze und eventuell noch n anderen Sattel  Lenker mal n Flatbar ausprobieren.


----------



## Boxfresh (27. Juni 2014)

neddie schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> bleib bei schwarzen Parts. Schwarze Stütze und eventuell noch n anderen Sattel  Lenker mal n Flatbar ausprobieren.


Moin, 

Sattel ok........Flatbar no! Habe extra getauscht für eine bessere Sitzposition. Jetzt ist es befekt für mich!

Heute sind noch Dämpfer und Sattelstütze gekommen! Wie ich finde ein gelungenes Ergebnis zum Urlaubsende ;-)


----------



## Boxfresh (27. Juni 2014)

Boxfresh schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sattel ok........Flatbar no! Habe extra getauscht für eine bessere Sitzposition. Jetzt ist es befekt......


PERFEKT


----------



## dodderer (27. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön, vor allem die Sattelstütze 
Bin auch gerade was am basteln, Stahlrohre mit (im Vergleich zu Alurahmen) zierlichen Rohren, schwarz, aber hinten hart 
Siehr dem Diamantenrücken nicht ganz unähnlich.
Kommt dann auch, passend zu den Rahmenrohren, eine 30er Gabel (Phaon) rein, und eine Gravity Dropper. Wird schon eher was fürs rumpellige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (27. Juni 2014)

ja,  gefällt mir auch 

Gruß Holger


----------



## neddie (27. Juni 2014)

Jupp,

bestens, was eine Sattelstütze schon optisch so hermacht. Top


----------



## 6ix-pack (29. Juni 2014)

Hier das GT Zaskar LE direkt nach dem Zusammenbau:








Bis jetzt nur eine kleine Zusammenbaurunde gemacht. Die erste Tour steht noch aus.


Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## dodderer (29. Juni 2014)

Die Gabel ist, für meinen Geschmack, zu fett von der Optik her.
Ansonsten schönes bike.
Falls Du Zeit und Lust hast und das Wetter passt: Am 06./07.09. kannst Du zum radeln in den Taunus kommen


----------



## Seven-Eleven (29. Juni 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist, für meinen Geschmack, zu fett von der Optik her.



Ich finde es OK wie ich schon im Aufbaufaden geschrieben habe. Habe solche Kombis schon in Natura gesehen.
Auch der Lenkwinkel sieht gut aus.


----------



## John F (30. Juni 2014)

Für mich ist ein Mix Scheibe Canti ein absolutes Nogo!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (30. Juni 2014)

Aber die Brutaloforke finde ich immer besser. Also vom optischen her...


----------



## Splatter666 (30. Juni 2014)

Moin!

Ich finde es so top 
Auch wenn ich für meinen Rücken die Vorbaustummel mit der oberen Klemmung wahrscheinlich über die obere Gabelbrücke gesetzt hätte 
Ne rote RaceFace Kurbel wäre noch schick...

Ciao, Splat

PS: Wie hast du das mit der V-Brake hinten gelöst? Da is doch unterm Oberrohr nur ne "Durchführungshülse", klappt das als Zuggegenhalter?


----------



## 6ix-pack (30. Juni 2014)

BistDuVerrueckt schrieb:


> Aber die Brutaloforke finde ich immer besser. Also vom optischen her...







Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich finde es so top
> Auch wenn ich für meinen Rücken die Vorbaustummel mit der oberen Klemmung wahrscheinlich über die obere Gabelbrücke gesetzt hätte


Das habe ich auch schon überlegt. Evtl. nach der Probetour diese Woche.



Splatter666 schrieb:


> Ne rote RaceFace Kurbel wäre noch schick...
> 
> Ciao, Splat
> 
> PS: Wie hast du das mit der V-Brake hinten gelöst? Da is doch unterm Oberrohr nur ne "Durchführungshülse", klappt das als Zuggegenhalter?



Die Durchführungshülse reicht bei einem dicken Bremszug als Zuggegenhalter - Druckpunkt ist noch nicht mal schwammig. 
Muss mal schauen, ob das die Endlösung ist.
Wie machen das denn andere mit Zaskar & V-Brake?

Gruß
6ix-pack


----------



## Fuechsle82 (30. Juni 2014)

Mein 98er Scott Blackstone mit 1x8 Antrieb
Antrieb bestehend aus HG70 Kette,HG50 Claris 11-28 Kassette und 34 er Ultegra Kettenblatt ist 2km alt.
Kurbel ist eine alte entlackte und aufpolierte Deore LX
Cantis samt Hebel sind Alivio...werden aber noch durch die alten Parallelogramm XT V-Brakes samt Hebel ersetzt.
Naben,Schaltwerk und Shifter sind STX RC
Reifen sind 2.15er Schwalbe Big Ben
Neue Xpedo Traverse 6 Pedale kommen noch drann !







Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mherweg (30. Juni 2014)

Boxfresh schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sattel ok........Flatbar no! Habe extra getauscht für eine bessere Sitzposition. Jetzt ist es befekt für mich!
> 
> ...


----------



## HorstSt (1. Juli 2014)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Wie machen das denn andere mit Zaskar & V-Brake?



Für V-Brakes brauchst Du ja nicht zwingend einen Gegenhalter. Bei meinem Zaskar gibt's auch nur 'ne Durchführungshülse. Ich habe einfach hinter den Gegenhalter vorne am Oberrohr ein weiteres Stück Bremszughülle bis zur V-Break gelegt. Auch da ist nix schwammig, warum auch.
Wenn an den Zug unbedingt weiter offen führen will: Es gibt Adapterhülsen, welche aus reinen Durchführungen Gegenhalter machen.
Durchführung als Gegenhalter bei dickem Kabel "missbrauchen" wäre mir auf Dauer zu unsicher.
Horst


----------



## Robert Neuber (1. Juli 2014)

Scapin Blato 1997
Nicht time correct, Leg ich keinen Wert drauf
Nach meinem ersten Fat Chance Yo Eddy war das Blato mein zweites, "richtiges" MTB - und vom Fahrverhalten viel besser, weil wendiger und aggressiver. Ganz zu schweigen von der weit besseren Qualität. Dagegen war das Yo ne lahme Kuh. Das Scapin ist mir vor ein paar Jahren gerissen, aber ich bin bei der Marke geblieben. Letztes Jahr hab ich doch tatsächlich einen Blato Rahmen NOS bei einem italienischen Händler gefunden - und sofort zugeschlagen. Und so sieht das Teil nun aus.


 

 

 

 

  meinen


----------



## lupus_bhg (1. Juli 2014)

Der Mix aus altem Rahmenset und neueren Teilen gefällt mir sehr gut. Sieht sehr schnell und nach Spaß aus.


----------



## Robert Neuber (1. Juli 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Der Mix aus altem Rahmenset und neueren Teilen gefällt mir sehr gut. Sieht sehr schnell und nach Spaß aus.


 
Danke, Lupus! Schnell ist das Teil, auch wenn "schnell" natürlich relativ ist. Sagen wir: Schnell genug für mich auf jeden Fall. Ich hatte mit dem Teil bei vielen Alpentouren und auch Rennen den Spaß meines Lebens, deswegen hängt mein herz auch dran. Bei der Schaltgruppe hätte ich auch time correct vorgehen können, denn mir ist es prinzipiell egal ob 8 oder 9 oder 10fach, Hauptsache es schaltet gut. Aber da ich schon ein anderes Scapin mit derselben Gruppe habe, erschien es mir sinnvoller, wenn ich zwischen diesen beiden Rädern bei Bedarf Teile austauschen kann.


----------



## goofyfooter (5. Juli 2014)

So sehr ich Scapin mag...

Aber wenn es eins gibt, was die Italiener im Rahmenbau nie konnten dann isses Mountainbike. Die Dinger sehen alle schraeg aus.
Das mit dem Riss ist auch nicht schoen. Ansonsten ist Scapin ja fuer Qualitaet bekannt - zweifellos. Was fuer ein Rohrsatz ist das denn?
Bei Aero-Rohrform tippe ich stark auf Columbus Life oder Zona. Bin ich noch nicht gefahren und daher gespannt.


----------



## HorstSt (6. Juli 2014)

Das Scapin sieht nicht schräg aus, sondern gut, finde ich. Ob Italiener generell kein MTB können? Naja, gefühlt ist bei mir MTB USA, vor allem GT und Rennrad Italien, Faggin u.a. Für ein Bianchi MTB mit dem Kreuzrahmen habe ich mich eben wegen der Rahmenform mal aus Sammlungsgründen interessiert. Aber als ich dann die Schweißnähte gesehen habe . . .
Aber das Scapin ist zumindest ein Hingucker. Wenn's denn auch noch gut fährt . . .
Horst


----------



## Robert Neuber (6. Juli 2014)

Ob ein Rad schräg aussieht, das ist denke ich mal Geschmacksache - ich finde es superschön. Die großen italienischen Marken haben das mtb nicht ernst genommen und haben den Markt zunächst mit Schrott bedient - das ist richtig. Ich kann kein Pauschalurteil Fällen - aber ich bin mitte der 90er vom damals schon legendären fat Chance yo eddy auf das Scapin umgestiegen, weil  ich damit besser manövrieren konnte


----------



## Robert Neuber (6. Juli 2014)

Der Rahmen ist nach acht Jahren am ausfallende gerissen
Acht mal bin ich damit den Grand raid cristalp gefahren und war jedes Jahr damit mehrere Wochen in den Westalpen auf echt Wüsten Pisten und wegen unterwegs
Der riss war kaum zu sehen, ca 2mm lang
Wurde repariert, und das Rad fährt - soviel ich weiß - immer noch
Ich rede gar nicht von den ganzen yo Eddy's mit durchgefaulten sitzrohren
Rohrsatz ist übrigens columbus Nemo 
Rahmengewicht Größe m sind 1780 Gramm  - nicht übel für Stahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohmchen (6. Juli 2014)

Das Original.

Stumpjumper anno 2004. 
(zählt sowas eigentlich schon als Youngtimer, ähm?)
Mit kleinen Änderungen.

An diesem Bike wurden die Designleitlinien für ein
ganzes Jahrzehnt Specialized-Fullys festgelegt.
Man könnte aber auch sagen:
Seiner Zeit ein gutes Stück voraus...
(Leichter als das aktuelle Stumpi (Carbon) und
als das Epic in Basisaustattung (auch Carbon) ... say what!?

Falls Interesse vorhanden, könnte ich die "kleinen Änderungen"
auch noch näher erläutern...


----------



## coast13 (7. Juli 2014)

mag sein, dass das jetzt schon an der YT Grenze kratzt...aber das kratzt ja hier nicht wirklich jemanden.
Erzähl doch mal, was Du gemacht hast !
Sieht jedenfalls nach Spaß aus !


----------



## Brainman (7. Juli 2014)

Ein paar andere Gabel Decals und es ist o.K. so.
Hat doch auch schon 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel


----------



## maik_87 (8. Juli 2014)

So hier jetzt mal meins was vor kurzen fertig geworden ist. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch paar Kleinigkeiten austauschen wie zb. Die Pedale.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. Juli 2014)

Ach ja, wenn ich mal so eins in meiner Größe finden tät - schönes Univega.


----------



## maik_87 (8. Juli 2014)

Naja der Rahmen ist für mich auch ein tick zu klein aber für den einsatzzweck ist das absolut im Rahmen. Und ich konnte damals nicht Nein sagen als ich es zum kauf angeboten bekommen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vernon (13. Juli 2014)

Dann möchte ich Euch den alten Arrow auch mal vorstellen, war mein erstes Mountainbike. Leider weiß ich gar nicht, wie alt er genau ist(?) müsste so um die 15-16 Jahre alt sein. Zumindest habe ich ihn so lange


----------



## Vernon (13. Juli 2014)

..ach ja, damit Arrow sich nicht so fürchtet, sein Fahrradschuppen-Freund, mein 2. Mountainbike 
Wurde bis vor 2 Wochen noch täglich benutzt, nun durfte er in Rente


----------



## coast13 (13. Juli 2014)

Das G-Zero...genial schön !!!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. Juli 2014)

Sehr cooles G-Zero. Den Rahmen finde ich generell sehr cool.


----------



## Vernon (14. Juli 2014)

coast13 schrieb:


> Das G-Zero...genial schön !!!!!





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sehr cooles G-Zero. Den Rahmen finde ich generell sehr cool.



Danke sehr  Der gute alte Scotty hat mir auch schon viel Freude bereitet und mich niemals hängen lassen..


----------



## dodderer (14. Juli 2014)

Zu dem Fahrrad passen auch die Fastnachtsfelgen. Irgendwie harmoniert das, und ergibt ein schönes Gesamtbild


----------



## Vernon (15. Juli 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Zu dem Fahrrad passen auch die Fastnachtsfelgen. Irgendwie harmoniert das, und ergibt ein schönes Gesamtbild



Fastnachtsfelgen, da musste ich doch erst überlegen was gemeint ist  Ich mag es irgendwie bunt.. aber Danke! 

Technisch war das Rad wirklich top, niemals Ausfälle gehabt, ist in der Hinsicht auch ein tolles Bike. Nun darf sich meine Frau dran erfreuen und in 13 Jahren stelle ich seinen Nachfolger, das Scalpel hier als Rentner vor


----------



## dopero (15. Juli 2014)

Mein Youngtimer aus 98', leicht modernisiert, man wird selbst ja auch nicht jünger...


----------



## Fuechsle82 (15. Juli 2014)

Aus dem zu kleinen Scott Blackstone





wurde ein Centurion Racoon Team


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Juli 2014)

Krass...ist der Vorbau selbst gefräst? Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen von Votec 

Hab auch noch eins von heute mal wieder für die Galerie:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (15. Juli 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Krass...ist der Vorbau selbst gefräst? Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen von Votec


Hab ich beim Fertiger meines Vertrauens machen lassen, 3D Daten habe ich selbst erstellt. Fährt sich jetzt bequem. Die alten Teile habe ich alle noch. Keine Ahnung wie ich mit denen "früher" zurechtgekommen bin.


----------



## coast13 (15. Juli 2014)

Holger... das gefällt mir ... !!
Die weißen Parts in Harmonie zum den Schriftzügen ! Pass passt.
Aber die Pedale haben Aua im ersten Moment gemacht.....oversized


----------



## Klein-Holgi (15. Juli 2014)

Pedale sind noch auf der Liste der zu ändernden Teile. Waren grad die einzigen, die auf der Werkbank rumlagen, weil ich die grade ersteigert hatte  Aber da sind noch irgendwo deutlich passendere Pedale in den Kistchen.

Aber ich muss sagen, da stehen erst mal andere Dinge vorher an: Stütze muss schwarz, der Steuersatz und das Goldzeug muss weg. Das stört total das Gesamtbild. Schaltwerksröllchen können von mir aus Gold bleiben genau wie Flaschenhalterschrauben, aber der Steuersatz und die Spacer sind too much...Am besten schwarze Teile mit weißen Schriftzügen...wie die Fassnachtsfelgen 

Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder das Umfärbetool nutzen...mal sehen wie das aussieht 

VOTEC-Vorbau: Genial geworden  Tolle Arbeit. Aber den originalen (Vario-Vorbau) konnte man doch auch zumindest im Winkel verstellen. Zugegebener Weise nicht ganz so steil wie diesen hier, aber ich hab mich ertappt, dass ich damals auch Loch für Loch den Winkel steiler gemacht habe  Jetzt ist die Gabel aber weg...mitsamt dem Votec


----------



## TomR. (15. Juli 2014)

diese fetten Reifen sehen so gut aus an diesem feinen Rahmen...heißes Eisen! Echt schön geworden Holgi!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (16. Juli 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Krass...ist der Vorbau selbst gefräst? Hab ich so noch nicht gesehen von Votec
> 
> Hab auch noch eins von heute mal wieder für die Galerie:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 305887




Holgi,

ist das Deins ????????? Das ist supergeil, ich flipp gleich aus, ich werd horny, ich schlag gleich alles kaputt hier, ich spring ausm fenster,
Ich gröhl rum Deutschlaaaaaaaaaaaaaand Deutschlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

Tolles Ding Du, ich bin grad fertig geworden und fühl mich jetzt wieder leichter. Hat mich echt erregt.
Danke dafür


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Juli 2014)

Peter ??? Gehts gut? 

...grade von Dir hätte ich bisschen mehr konstruktive Kritik erwartet...guggst Du Pedale, Steuersatz, Spacer und alles was etwas "komisch" ist. Mir schwebt eher schwarze Stütze, schwarzer Steuersatz und Spacer vor...oder Spacer weiß und Steuersatz bleibt, dafür kommen noch goldene Schnellspanner und Sattelklemme dazu. So richtig fertig ist das noch gar nicht. Fährt sich aber sehr geil  ...da ging mir auch fast einer...äh...ich mein: da ging mir auch ein fettes Grinsen übers Gesicht.  

...oder hast Du vom Misthaufen im Hintergrund geredet   ?


----------



## ice (16. Juli 2014)




----------



## dopero (16. Juli 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> VOTEC-Vorbau: Genial geworden  Tolle Arbeit. Aber den originalen (Vario-Vorbau) konnte man doch auch zumindest im Winkel verstellen. Zugegebener Weise nicht ganz so steil wie diesen hier, aber ich hab mich ertappt, dass ich damals auch Loch für Loch den Winkel steiler gemacht habe  Jetzt ist die Gabel aber weg...mitsamt dem Votec


Der originale Votec hat in der steilsten (hintersten) Stellung eine Vorbaulänge von etwa 100 mm. Jetzt sind es ca. 70 mm und der Lenker kommt ungefähr 15 mm höher.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Juli 2014)

Die paar mm können schon über Wohl und Wehe entscheiden. 
Hab für meine längere Palomino Tour einfach auch nur den 100ter oder 110er Vorbau (der jetzt auf dem Team Titanium oben drauf ist gegen einen 70ger getauscht. Was sonst bei 60km langsam auf den Nacken ging (wobei ich sonst mit Rucksack fahre), war bei 5 mal 100km am Stück kein Problem für Nacken und Rücken Da haben andere Körperteile "zu" gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (18. Juli 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Peter ??? Gehts gut?
> 
> ...grade von Dir hätte ich bisschen mehr konstruktive Kritik erwartet...guggst Du Pedale, Steuersatz, Spacer und alles was etwas "komisch" ist. Mir schwebt eher schwarze Stütze, schwarzer Steuersatz und Spacer vor...oder Spacer weiß und Steuersatz bleibt, dafür kommen noch goldene Schnellspanner und Sattelklemme dazu. So richtig fertig ist das noch gar nicht. Fährt sich aber sehr geil  ...da ging mir auch fast einer...äh...ich mein: da ging mir auch ein fettes Grinsen übers Gesicht.
> 
> ...oder hast Du vom Misthaufen im Hintergrund geredet   ?



Der Misthaufen erinnert mich an meine Kindheit, aber das Rad ist doch wirklich sehr geil.
Wenn ich bei YT bin, dann respektiere ich ja mitlerweile immer die "komischen" aufbauten, deswegen ist das janur Auslegungssache.
Daher bekommt das Rad auch Supergeil!  von mir. Die paar Sachen kann man doch einfach ändern - aber der Rahmen und das in Kombi mit einer 950er Gruppe ist einfach Hammer das reicht schon. .


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Juli 2014)

Das is aber nen LX-Umwerfer 

...aber Ersatz lag gestern in der Post  Ein schöner mit Downswing in pewter...ich glaub 953 hießen die dann...(und den Zug hab ich sicher zu kurz abgezwickt   - sieht aber so aus als könnte ich die fehlenden 2 cm dann an der Hülle vorne noch kürzen...dann passt das wieder. War nämlich grad neu gekauft der Schaltzug )

Pedale und Reifen hab ich grad auch andere bekommen  Das passt beides noch viel besser glaub ich...dann nur noch die Spacer umsetzen und fertig ...und ne schwarze Stütze noch...mal sehen was es billig gibt....

Ich will mal testen ob weiße Spacer passen oder ob das mit dem gold nicht passt. Oder dann Vorbau schwarz und Spacer schwarz...mal sehn, was noch in den Kisten liegt


----------



## ice (18. Juli 2014)

Hi,
...da bin ich ja wieder mal gespannt...

 du hast wenigstens was zum schrauben  

...ich hab´aus lauter langeweile schon die Schaltwerke der Bikes untereinander getauscht  sozusagen Maier mit Müller mit Schulze 
und fahren ist auch nicht wegen Penicilin und Krank geschrieben nicht zu glauben 

Gruß und viel Spaß
Holger


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Juli 2014)

Ich hab sogar noch parallele Baustellen  Aber mehr Richtung "Schlachtung" 

Aber so gings mir ja mit den Spacern  Da nen goldenen rausgeholt, dort nen Carbon eingesetzt...ich hatte gleichzeitig 3 Lenker am Baumeln  Nur für dieses güldene Experiment - das auch noch in die optische Hose ging 

Dann auch mal GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## ice (18. Juli 2014)

Danke dafür 
... und dir und deiner Achillessehne auch


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. Juli 2014)

Man glaubt es echt nicht, was das Netz über so ne doofe Sehne alles hergibt. Da bricht man sich echt lieber den Arm, da weiß man was man hat und wie es repariert wird. Aber was man da alles findet auch an Erfahrungsberichten...von Quark angefangen über jahrelange Qualen...und selbst von den ganzen Prof.Dr. Quacksalber-Sehenspezialist gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Behandlungshinweise/Theorien  ....aber ich bin ja noch nicht durch durch die ganzen Beiträge  Da finde ich das Passende für mich schon noch raus

Am meisten vertraue ich momentan noch dem Kollegen Knobloch aus Hannover. Die Therapie wähle ich jetzt mal für mich, nachdem ich Ort und Symptome genau bestimmt habe. Die Ultraschalldurchblutungsmessung hab ich mal weggelassen. Der Rest ist eindeutig genug

Muss ich gleich mal in Peters Fersenthema posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (18. Juli 2014)

ice schrieb:


> und fahren ist auch nicht wegen Penicilin und Krank geschrieben nicht zu glauben



Auch von mir gute Besserung !

ansonsten ist Profilblöcke einzeln mit der Zahnbürste säubern auch ne gute Beschäftigung gegen Langeweile


----------



## ice (19. Juli 2014)

bevor ich mit der Zahnbürste anfange, habe ich mal alte Fotos aus der Vordigitalzeit gesichtet.... (die Bildqualität ist eigentlich gut,aber leider nur abfotografiert )

und das habe ich gefunden
mein erstes MTB  -   fast original  und eigentlich schon ein Classiker




und "leicht" modifiziert




dazu mein 2.Bike  -  selbst zusammengestellt, aber noch vom Händler meines vertrauens montiert




dieses wurde über die Jahre immerwieder umgebaut,
z.B. die letzte Version...(mehr im Album,aber mit schlechter Qualität)




bis es diesen sehr seltsamen Knick hinterm Steuerrohr gab... aber die Komponenten sind fast alle noch im Einsatz

und noch ein Foto wie mein erstes Rocky angefagen hat




Gruß Holger


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Juli 2014)

Klasse Bilder...ich hab ja auch irgendwo noch eins von meinem ersten Kettler im Album glaub ich...noch isses nicht verschrottet...liegt aber nur noch als Rahmen in der Ecke 

...ach ja...und wens interessiert wie es mit dem Marin von oben weitergegangen ist: hier lang...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wir-basteln-uns-ein-yt-team-marin.622020/page-11#post-12150365


----------



## blizzard-rider (22. Juli 2014)




----------



## blizzard-rider (22. Juli 2014)




----------



## ice (23. Juli 2014)

Das Buckshot gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut 
Gruß Holger


----------



## blizzard-rider (25. Juli 2014)

blizzard-rider schrieb:


>


----------



## 6ix-pack (25. Juli 2014)

Ach das sind tatsächlich 2!  sehr schön - mehr Bilder bitte!



Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## ice (25. Juli 2014)

und mit und ohne Federung(hinten)

sehr interessant


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2014)

Das Gehört auch in die Tomac Gallerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jo2302 (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Ich stelle euch mein Cats von 1996 vor, wurde zum Straßenrenner umgebaut.

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## Radsatz (26. Juli 2014)

Ich stelle euch mein Cats von 1996 vor, wurde zum Straßenrenner umgebaut.

Viele Grüße
Joachim[/QUOTE]
Cool Man topp Maschine


----------



## black-panther (26. Juli 2014)

sieht echt schnittig aus.
Mach vorne noch ein größeres Kettenblatt ran, damit du auf mehr Speed kommst (bzw. weniger treten musst )


----------



## jo2302 (27. Juli 2014)

Danke nen größeres Blatt wäre auf jeden Fall klasse, erreiche schnell den Punkt, ab dem ich ins Leere trete. Kenne mich leider zu wenig aus, welches könnte ich verbauen? Neue Kette wäre dann auch notwendig oder?

Die Reifen sind super und laufen bei mir mit 6 Bar, ein Traum. Leider ist die Feder des rechten Shifters gebrochen, habe ihn auseinander gebaut und bin daher heute 60 Kilometer im 14 und 21 Gang gefahren, die Sucht, haha. Finde leider keinen STX RC Shifter zur Zeit, bin aber auf der Suche. Einen neuen ST-EF 65 könnte man laut Händler auch verbauen aber würde ziemlich bescheiden aussehen.

Gruß
Joachim, der das Zweirad wieder entdeckt hat.


----------



## Hagelsturm (27. Juli 2014)

na passt da nicht auch die feder aus nem linken?

ansonsten mal mit der modelbezeichnung nach bildern googeln und ne explosionszeichnung suchen.dann schauen obs das teil vielleicht bei kurbelix gibt.


----------



## jo2302 (27. Juli 2014)

Das ist die Feder, eine brauchbare Explosionszeichnung habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.

Das Teil wäre die Übergangslösung, um alle Gänge benutzen zu können, brrr.
http://www.bikeparts.de/Fahrradteil...h-rechts-Canti-V-Brake-2050-mm-lg::32151.html


----------



## Thias (27. Juli 2014)

Schreib doch ne Suchanzeige beim Classikbasar. Da wirst du bestimmt Ersatztrigger für siebenfach bekommen.


----------



## jo2302 (27. Juli 2014)

Okay, danke für den Tipp, hab's mal eingestellt.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## .floe. (28. Juli 2014)

Aus aktuellem Anlass ein letztes Bild meines Sunn Vertik von 1997.





Ich habe mich schweren Herzens dazu entschlossen, das Rad aufzulösen...ich brauche Geld und Platz für ein neues Projekt, genauer: für ein Rad, welches ich häufiger bewegen werde als dieses hier. Die Vernunft hat nach langem Überlegen gesiegt. Der Rahmen wird aber bei mir bleiben, da hängen mir zu viele gute Erinnerungen dran.

Die Teile wandern demnächst in den Bikemarkt, bzw in den YT Verkaufsthread. Anfragen gerne jetzt schon per PM. Im Fotoalbum ergänze ich zu dem Bild in Kürze eine Teileliste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. August 2014)

Noch paar vom ...


----------



## TomR. (1. August 2014)

Wunderbare Fotos! Schönes Licht...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. August 2014)

...na so bisschen Licht musste ich schon mitbringen  - aber das war die Idee im Sonnenuntergangsgegenlicht...sonst ist ja immer nur Silhouette

Aber ist ganz ok geworden, dafür dass man nicht viel Zeit hat zum Probieren. In 5 Minuten ist die Sonne weg...


----------



## ice (1. August 2014)

volle Punktzahl auch in der B-Note 
da kommt das Alte Verlangen  auf Titan in mir wieder wieder hoch


----------



## coast13 (1. August 2014)

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5552/14617420190_34bf4cc7ec_o.jpg



das Bild is so ober genial 
Mach das mal ins Marin Forum !!! 
Und dann wär ne Reaktion aus Fürth mal angesagt !!!


----------



## TomR. (1. August 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...na so bisschen Licht musste ich schon mitbringen




Mir ist nicht entgangen, dass da ein Querblitz für die passende Aufhellung im Gegenlicht sorgte...aber Licht bleibt Licht...und es ist stimmig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK85 (2. August 2014)

Geiles Rad, geile Fotos.  Super!!!!


----------



## dodderer (2. August 2014)

coast13 schrieb:


> Und dann wär ne Reaktion aus Fürth mal angesagt !!!



Da mach Dir mal nicht allzu viele Hoffnungen.
Das Thema in Fürth ist jetzt eher "Polygon" als "Marin"
Leider


----------



## outofsightdd (5. August 2014)

Fuechsle82 schrieb:


> ...ein Centurion Racoon Team


1996 hätte ich mir das beinahe gekauft, schönes Rad. In dem Fahrradladen (hieß tatsächlich "Zweirad xxx") war dann ein anderer schneller und es wurde ein Raleigh M-Trax... passt auch hier rein, muss mal Fotos suchen.


----------



## goofyfooter (13. August 2014)

blizzard-rider schrieb:


>


Passt alles super zusammen! 
California Sports 
Ist der noch aus der Dahlmannstr.?


----------



## Protorix (13. August 2014)

Sehr geil das Team Titanium da oben. 
Ähnlich meines:


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. August 2014)

Boah ... Hammer!

Das ist wohl dann die Leichtvariante in Titan...

...edit: für meins sind neue Teile im Anmarsch


----------



## Protorix (16. August 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren aus welchem Jahrgang das Team Ti. ist und für welche Gabeleinbaulänge ausgelegt. 
Hat die Fox 100 oder 80mm? 
Danke


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. August 2014)

Ich bin mir mittlerweile ziemlich sicher, dass es von 97 ist (nach der Rahmennummer habe ich immer noch nicht geschaut  )

Normalerweise baue ich alle meine F80 auf 100mm um. Und wenn ich das anhand der Bilder und der Abschürfung oben and er Krone richtig sehe, dann stammt diese hier aus dem Palomino und war auch schon auf 100 umgebaut. Ich glaub die letzte F80, die noch rumliegt, wollte ich nicht am Schaft abschneiden...der wäre noch länger gewesen...


----------



## Tucana (4. September 2014)




----------



## Brainman (4. September 2014)

Nicht schlecht 
Spontan viel mir ein das da eine Z2 hervorragend reinpassen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (4. September 2014)

Sobald der Xizang eine Titan Starrgabel bekommt wandert
die Z2 SuperFly in den LTS Rahmen


----------



## Brainman (5. September 2014)




----------



## Tucana (5. September 2014)

Noch nicht ganz fertig:






Unterwegs sind:

- SHIMANO XTR RD-M952 medium cage
- SHIMANO SAINT SM-CD50 Kettenführung ISCG 3
- MRP Adapter Plate ISCG 3 
- Snycros DH Lenker mit Brücke

schon da:

- SHIMANO XTR/Dura Ace Kette
- GT Griffe


----------



## DrChaos (5. September 2014)

Lecker! Was'n das für ne Boxxer? Keine 151 oder 178....nach 2002, oder?
 LG, Chris


----------



## Tucana (5. September 2014)

Boxxer Pro 1998


----------



## DrChaos (5. September 2014)

Cool, dann ist's sogar 'ne 152. Sehr lecker und in klasse Zustand. Viele haben nicht die Zeit überlebt....aber die Brücken sehen nicht original aus. Oder sind die speziell fürs GT?


----------



## DrChaos (5. September 2014)

Ich hak' noch mal nach, die Bremse ist ne HopeC2 mit original Hope Scheibe vorne?
LG


----------



## Tucana (5. September 2014)

Wie meinst Du 152?

Die Brücken sind original meines Wissens nach. Kamen
damals so mit den Lobos.

Ja is ne original HopeC2, die Hebel sind NOS, die Bremskörper
zu 75% auch. Die Scheiben gebraucht hab sie aber nochmal NOS
hier.


----------



## DrChaos (5. September 2014)

152 mm   wirklich schön....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (5. September 2014)

DrChaos schrieb:


> 152 mm



Ah! 






Muss aber dazusagen, dass die Decals repro sind. Die alten waren nicht mehr soo
schön und eigentlich wollte ich sie auch neu lackieren. Aber dann hab ich mich mit
dem Zustand doch zufrieden gegeben. Neue Dichtungen + Öl und sie läuft wie neu


----------



## DrChaos (5. September 2014)

Wo waren die Decals her? Ggf auch gerne als PN...
Chris


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. September 2014)

Hammer Auch vom Zustand...top aufgebaut...

...und für die Entlüftungsnippel gibt's doch so Gummikappen...hab ich auch nicht überall, aber besser wärs

Und kommt die Scheibe vorne wirklich so rum dran Normal kenn ich immer dass diese Stege "in Fahrtrichtung" zeigen...wenn Du weißt, was ich meine...


----------



## Tucana (5. September 2014)

Ich hab die Bremsen noch nicht entlüftet, das muss ich noch machen.
Auf der Vorderen hab ich noch die original Gummikappe drauf, leider
scheint die Hintere verloren gegangen zu sein.

Ja, die Scheibe kommt so dran. Auf der anderen Seite sind keine
Einbuchtungen für die Schraube.

Wie gesagt, es gibt noch sehr viel zu tun. Ich habe alles nur mal
zusammengeworfen um zu sehen, ob es passt oder nicht. Auf die
SAINT Kettenführung bin ich noch gespannt und obs mit dem Innenlager
hinhaut oder nicht .. Ach ja, nicht einmal der Sattel ist noch gerade 
Es wird auch keine Ritchey A-Head Kappe die endgültige sein


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. September 2014)

Da bin ich ja schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen, wenn das komplett ist. Sieht mit krummem Sattel und ohne Griffe ja schon traumhaft aus Eins aus dem Bereich: zu schade zum Fahren  ....

...aber auch zu schade, ums nicht zu Fahren


----------



## Tucana (5. September 2014)

Wenn alles gut geht ist es noch im September fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe 11 (6. September 2014)

Echt richtig schick das Lobo war immer ein Traum rad meiner Jugend


----------



## Boxfresh (8. September 2014)

Hier mal was aus der Rubrik "aus alt mach neu". Ich weiß das einige hier mit dem modernen Komponentenmix so ihre Probleme haben aber ich finde trotzdem das es hier gezeigt werden darf! Totaler Neuaufbau


----------



## Radsatz (8. September 2014)

Evulotion eben


----------



## DrChaos (8. September 2014)

Bei den Youngtimern sind die Probleme nicht so gross  kein Vergleich zu den Klassikern. Schickes stimmiges Rad 
LG, Chris


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. September 2014)

Die Youngtimer werden auch immer älter .


----------



## TomR. (8. September 2014)

cooles Teil...sieht richtig gut aus! Da hättest Du ja sogar Scheibenbremsen montieren können!


----------



## Boxfresh (8. September 2014)

TomR. schrieb:


> cooles Teil...sieht richtig gut aus! Da hättest Du ja sogar Scheibenbremsen montieren können!


Das lasse ich mir noch als Option offen ;-)........habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt!


----------



## TomR. (8. September 2014)

hab ich auch gemacht...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cannondale-f700-von-2000.664992/


----------



## Boxfresh (8. September 2014)

TomR. schrieb:


> hab ich auch gemacht...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cannondale-f700-von-2000.664992/


Tolles Rad!!!!! Rot war eigentlich auch mein Favorit. Obwohl ich auf Leichtbau nicht zwingend Wert gelegt hatte. 

Hier nochmal das Teil in der totalen


----------



## muschi (10. September 2014)

Ich habe da mal meinen Hoppser hübsch gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (10. September 2014)

purple und grün...sehr schön!


----------



## Hagelsturm (10. September 2014)

TomR. schrieb:


> purple und grün...sehr schön!



najaa..ich find das rot vom steuersatzschutz würde besser passen.gibt auch netten kontrast

ansonste gibts da nicht zu meckern..weiter so =)


----------



## ceo (13. September 2014)

work in progress bei meinem bruderherz, der auf wundersame weise einen polierten zaskar rahmen geschenkt bekam 
(er braucht noch ein standesgemäßes mittleres kettenblatt in 110/36z, silber oder blau. hat jemand was schönes > pm)


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (14. September 2014)

schöne Laufräder ceo ..


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. September 2014)

Ich weiß leider nicht, in welches Themas so was "Nettes" rein kann, also hau ichs mal in die Galerie. Ist ja hübsch anzusehen.

750ger STIs - kann also zu den Youngtimern 




 

...und die Geschichte zum Bild:
Erstmal auf dem Bänkchen neben der Dame Mittagspause gemacht, paar Brezeln vertilgt und Knabberwurst...dann wollte ich mal warten bis sie nicht mehr ständig in ihr Handy glotzt... Aber als sie es weggepackt hat, legt sie sich quer über die Bank...na toll...jetzt kannste auch nicht mehr stören dachte ich...aber warum eigentlich?... Die kasige-Wadeln-FB-Gruppe isses wert 

Handy mit Beispielbildern gezückt...blabla...tolle Beine...blabla...Fahrrad...ja ich weiß etwas merkwürdige Frage ...blabla...erklär...rechtfertig...entschuldig für die Störung...laber laber...

Sie nur: "Ja klar...kann ich machen..."   und war schon auf dem Weg zum Rad... 

Vielleicht hätte ich "was anderes" fragen sollen


----------



## Thias (16. September 2014)

ymmd


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. September 2014)

...und meinen erst


----------



## Schrommski (16. September 2014)




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (16. September 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> I
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322192


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (16. September 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte ich "was anderes" fragen sollen



 
Klasse Post !


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (16. September 2014)

So breit wie ich bei Holgers Beitrag grinsen muss, da gibbet keinen Smiley für.
"Alter geiler Sack" bin ich zuletzt im ernst genannt worden von der Begleitung, nur weil da so ein paar Hotpants vorbeigingen.

Da muss ich schon lachen. Endlich ist es soweit


----------



## ice (16. September 2014)

ich schmeiß mich weg 
(und ich meine nicht das Porsche)


----------



## Brainman (16. September 2014)

Auf jeden Fall hübsche Beine


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. September 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall hübsche Beine


Schade dass das porsche ausgerechnet neben dem post kam...das ist mehr aufmerksamkeit wert  aber was ich sagen wollte bzgl. Beine: wenn ihr erst den rest ueber den beinen gesehen haettet aber ich musste versprechen dass nur die hufe zu sehen sind 
Aber morgen bin ich in meiner mittagspause wieder dort...jetzt kennen wir uns ja quasi schon ...und dann kommen peters smileys zur anwendung...prust...
Zurueck zum Porsche...sehr genial...aus einer meiner (und Peters ) lieblingsschmieden...mit meinen next lp lieblingskurbeln..syncros...sehr lecker mehr davon bitte


----------



## dodderer (16. September 2014)

Das PORSCHE ist fein, die Beine auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (16. September 2014)

das Porsche hat auch mehr Beachtung verdient 
 aber ich finde da gehört ´ne Federegabel rein... bei dem Unterrohr sieht die Starre Front etwas mager aus


----------



## dodderer (16. September 2014)

ice schrieb:


> das Porsche hat auch mehr Beachtung verdient
> aber ich finde da gehört ´ne Federegabel rein... bei dem Unterrohr sieht die Starre Front etwas mager aus


Sehe ich genau so, oder eine fettere Starrgabel.

So, stell ich nochmal rein, nicht weil es ein tolles Foto ist, oder das bike so schön ist. Wollte es vor Finale nicht pulvern lassen, da es da sowieso Schrammen bekommen würde, heute aber absolut Bodenkontaktfrei alle trails gefahren. Und das hat außer mir nur die? Scout(in?) geschafft, obwohl ich hinter einem Semi-Profi immer an zweiter Stelle aus den trails kam. Jawohl, ich bin stolz auf meine Leistung, auch auf das Lob des schnelleren Fahrers, dass er erstaunt sei, was ich in meinem Alter und mit meinem Material hier abliefern würde.
OK, genug geprahlt und geprotzt. Da das Rad meinen Erwartungen entspricht, wird es bei mir bleiben, aber dann mir neuer Farbe.
Fakten: Gelbe Räder V&H, gelber Lenker, rote Gabel. Welche Rahmen- Schwingenfarbe würdet ihr vorschlagen?
Habe da sowas im Kopf, aber da fehlt der letzte kick. Also, ich Bitte um ernstgemeinte Vorschläge:


----------



## Freefall79 (16. September 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so, oder eine fettere Starrgabel.



Kam das Porsche nicht serienmäßig mit einer GS4? Oder war das das Schwestermodell (Fully?)?
Jep, könnte eine wuchtigere Gabel vertragen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. September 2014)

Ins Porsche gehört natürlich nix anders ans ne Votec   Die passt auch vom Rohrdurchmesser...also so ne schöne Doppelbrücke...aber das hat ja fast jedes Porsche. Warum nicht mal ne starre drin Ich finde das hat was...macht die Kiste auch schön leicht


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. September 2014)

Die alten Porsche wurden ja auch alle bei Votec gebrutzelt. Das meinte ich ja mit Peters Lieblingsschmiede  Da waren meist Votec Gabeln drin. Die normalen GS4 meistens...

...in dem gelben Fully FS mit den Spengle waren dann die UpsideDown drin. aber auch nicht immer. Nur in der Top Ausstattung...


----------



## Brainman (17. September 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Sehe ich genau so, oder eine fettere Starrgabel.
> 
> So, stell ich nochmal rein, nicht weil es ein tolles Foto ist, oder das bike so schön ist. Wollte es vor Finale nicht pulvern lassen, da es da sowieso Schrammen bekommen würde, heute aber absolut Bodenkontaktfrei alle trails gefahren. Und das hat außer mir nur die? Scout(in?) geschafft, obwohl ich hinter einem Semi-Profi immer an zweiter Stelle aus den trails kam. Jawohl, ich bin stolz auf meine Leistung, auch auf das Lob des schnelleren Fahrers, dass er erstaunt sei, was ich in meinem Alter und mit meinem Material hier abliefern würde.
> OK, genug geprahlt und geprotzt. Da das Rad meinen Erwartungen entspricht, wird es bei mir bleiben, aber dann mir neuer Farbe.
> ...



Hauptrahmen auch gelb und Schwinge in Gabelfarbe ?!!


----------



## Brainman (17. September 2014)

Mal wieder ein wenig verändert.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (17. September 2014)

Eins meiner Youngtimer mit dem ich dann auch mal Trails unter die Räder nehme!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. September 2014)

Boah  Sehr genial...
So richtig zum Heizen, aber trotzdem total edel alles. Hätte da nicht auch ne YT-XTR gereicht statt der 900ter als Schwaltwerk?
Sind das Paule-Bremsen?  Echt wo man hinschaut nur klasse Zeug dran...

...aber die Lagerschalen sind verdreht   und die Zughüllen viel zu lang oder? ...aber das ist nur in den Krümeln gesucht 

TOP


----------



## IHateRain (17. September 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein wenig verändert.



Black is beautiful!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrommski (17. September 2014)

Zu Porsche nochmal:

Erstmal danke für die Blumen. 





Das Rad hatte ich mir damals (2001) genau so zusammengestellt und selbst aufgebaut.
Original gehört da natürlich eine GS4 rein. Ansonsten hatte das Rad aus dem Laden/Porsche-Händler eine komplette LX seiner Zeit und Magura-Felgenbremsen verbaut.

Ich wollte aber nie eine Federgabel haben.
Den Rahmen hab ich einzeln erworben damals, weil er mir extrem gut gefallen hat.
Verbaut wurden dann halt eine komplette XTR-Gruppe, Alu-Starrgabel, Syncros-Parts (mühsam zusammengesucht, weil Syncros damals ja nichts mehr hergestellt hat) - Steuersatz, Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker.
Dazu dann  - wie schon bemerkt - RaceFace Next LP mit passendem Innenlager. Extralite Sattel und Extralite Extraterra Laufradsatz.
Salsa Bar-Ends und Spanner.

Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich mal eine German Answer Kilo verbaut. Aber damit bin ich gar nicht klargekommen. Die Geometrie war ich überhaupt nicht gewohnt, da ich vorher immer nur starr und tief gefahren bin.

Einen Satz Spinergy Spox hatte ich auch mal drin, aber die waren deutlich zu weich.

Eine fettere Alu-Gabel könnte ich mich noch vorstellen, aber Federung kommt mir da nicht ran.
An meinem hauptsächlich genutzten Poison Zyankali ist auch keine Federgabel verbaut, allerdings eine etwas höher bauende Alu-Gabel.
Das passt mir perfekt so, da ich vorrangig lange Touren mit hohem Asphalt-Anteil fahre.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. September 2014)

Die hier wäre dann eine Option...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/v-votec-up-gabel-bj-96-nos.522245/

theoretisch zumindest...ich glaube nicht, dass man nochmal eine finden wird  Hätte ich die damals nur genommen


----------



## TomR. (17. September 2014)

wow..eine Votec Starrgabel..die würde ja perfekt aufs Porschebike passen!


----------



## Prinzderdinge (17. September 2014)

... nur 100 Stück ... Sowas würde aber echt gut aussehen!


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (17. September 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Die hier wäre dann eine Option...
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/v-votec-up-gabel-bj-96-nos.522245/
> 
> theoretisch zumindest...ich glaube nicht, dass man nochmal eine finden wird  Hätte ich die damals nur genommen



 goiles Ding Du!
Aber mach Dir nix draus,


----------



## Schrommski (17. September 2014)

Joa, naja, ist nicht so mein Ding. ich könnte mir eher eine fettere "normale" Alu-Gabel vorstellen. Am besten mit geraden Holmen.

Diese Doppelbrückengeschichte gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Ist zu brachial.

Ich habe noch eine Cannondale BadBoy Gabel in matt schwarz rumliegen. Die würde auch recht gut passen - rein optisch.
Leider ist da der Schaft ein Tick zu kurz. Den Syncros-Vorbau bekommt man aufgrund des Systems nicht mehr geklemmt.
Die Gabel kommt dann in ein anderes Bike. Planung dazu gibt's schon (alter Corratec Freeride XT-Rahmen als Singlespeed).


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. September 2014)

Das wäre ja das coole. Doppelbrücken-Starrgabel  Genauso brachial wie ein Porsche Turbo 

Aber ist ja Dein Geschmack und vor allem Dein Bike. Machste draus, was Dir gefällt  Ich hab außer dieser einen vom Marco in diesem Inserat auch nie eine andere gesehen. Und schlecht finde ich die verbaute gar nicht...


----------



## BigJohn (17. September 2014)

Könnte aber etwas kurz sein


----------



## Schrommski (17. September 2014)

Was meinst du mit kurz?
Einbauhöhe?
Ist so gewollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (17. September 2014)

Syncros schrieb:


> ich könnte mir eher eine fettere "normale" Alu-Gabel vorstellen. Am besten mit geraden Holmen.



...es klingt nach einer P-Bone...ich sags ja, in jedem Rad sollte ein wenig Cannondale stecken


----------



## Hagelsturm (17. September 2014)

oder fatty rigid.. =)


----------



## Kampfmaschine (18. September 2014)

@Klein-Holgi 
Ja sind Paule Bremsen. Hab das so bei ebay vor 4 Jahren erstanden. War mal als Singlespeeder mit 8,2kg aufgebaut, aber Single ist nicht meine Welt. Hat der Vorbesitzer bei v.Hacht gekauft und Wahnsinnige 8000DM bezahlt. Hab die ganzen Unterlagen dazu bekommen.
Das Bike fährt sich Klasse,auch wenn es jetzt ein bisschen schwerer ist.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. September 2014)

@Kampfmaschine Auf jeden Fall sieht es klasse aus, ist mit leckeren Teilen bestückt und steif und agil sind die Teile allemal, selbst wenn ein TREK-KLEIN-Schriftzug drauf ist. Ist in der Lackierung "new-nightstorm" wirklich so bisschen purple drin, das je nach Lichteinfall schimmert? Hab ich noch nie in echt gesehen. Ich hab aus der Ära nur einen stümperhaften Repaintversuch vom SachsenPaule


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (18. September 2014)

Das vergisst du nie oder?
Aber fahren tuts ja und von weiter weg sieht es auch gut aus.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. September 2014)

Ich habs ja auch nicht lackieren lassen...das kam schon so zu mir  aber ich erwähne es gerne bei jeder Gelegenheit, dass jeder mal "klein" angefangen hat mit seinen Lackierarbeiten 
Na logo fährt das traumhaft...aber da kann ja die Lackierung nix dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (18. September 2014)

Ja es schimmert leicht purple in der Sonne, kommt echt gut! Das war mir so egal das es schon ein TREKKLEIN ist. Es ist ein immer hin ein "Nightstorm" und war zu dem sehr günstig. Die Nughtsorm sind ja trotzdem noch von Gary gemacht worden in der Trek Zeit, aber nicht lang.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. September 2014)

Das wollte ich ja gar nicht sagen, dass TREK-Kleins nichts taugen. Ganz im Gegenteil: das sind die besseren Fahrräder und die Lackierungen wurden eher noch schöner und aufwändiger. Wenn man sich Plum Crazy oder eben das neue Nightstorm mit Purple  anschaut...

Die sind nur für die sogenannten Classic-Sammler weniger interessant, weil nicht alt genug oder weil die eine oder andere Klein-Besonderheit dem Trek-Rotstift zum Opfer fiel...so what...gibts immer mal ein klasse Fahrrad für kleines Geld


----------



## Kampfmaschine (18. September 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Das wollte ich ja gar nicht sagen, dass TREK-Kleins nichts taugen. Ganz im Gegenteil: das sind die besseren Fahrräder und die Lackierungen wurden eher noch schöner und aufwändiger. Wenn man sich Plum Crazy oder eben das neue Nightstorm mit Purple  anschaut...
> 
> Die sind nur für die sogenannten Classic-Sammler weniger interessant, weil nicht alt genug oder weil die eine oder andere Klein-Besonderheit dem Trek-Rotstift zum Opfer fiel...so what...gibts immer mal ein klasse Fahrrad für kleines Geld



Da hast Du absolut recht! Wären die auch mit dem integriertem Steuerlager und Tretlager weiter gebaut worden, wäre Sie genauso Kultig wie die ALTEN! Fahren lassen sich beide Generationen immer noch super. Letztens ist ein Freund mit meinem Dolomiti gefahren und konnte es nicht glauben das es 25 Jahre alt ist. Er ist bis jetzt nur auf nem C-Dale Trigger unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. September 2014)

Nun ja...zu Cannondale hab ich ja ne ganz eigene Meinung  ...die ich allerdings etwas relativiert habe .

Aber das ganze KLEIN- und Kultgequatsche ist so albern geworden...grade drüben im classic Bereich. Da zieht schon mal einer einen alten Rahmen für viel Geld an Land und dann werden sie im großen Stil umgepinselt 
Das ist wie ne seltene Briefmarke abstempeln lassen. PENG - entwertet...aber nicht mein Problem. Muss jeder selbst wissen wie er seine Sachen kaputtmacht 

Na egal...viel Spaß mit Deinem Klein


----------



## Guru (18. September 2014)

Mehr hier


----------



## ice (18. September 2014)

kommt gut das FSR


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2014)

Finde ich auch. Und die Variostütze, die bei dem "Sitzrohr" ja fast schon Pflicht ist, ist auch schön unauffällig.


----------



## shanesimons (18. September 2014)

War das nicht mal ne Galerie?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. September 2014)

....jaaaa er lebt noch  ...


----------



## micha_jkb (19. September 2014)

Ich habe mal wieder etwas geschraubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (19. September 2014)

Ich habe das mal in groß hier rein gestellt, in Ordnung?


----------



## micha_jkb (19. September 2014)

Klar, kein Problem.


----------



## dodderer (19. September 2014)

Sehr schöner Rahmen.
Ist der Kettenspanner ein "Muss" bei dem Rad, oder mehr ein Gimmik?


----------



## micha_jkb (19. September 2014)

Eher Gimmik. Kommt wieder weg. Der Umwerfer kommt auch noch ab.


----------



## Bee7 (21. September 2014)

Mein alter Esel ... Bebop !!​


----------



## Hagelsturm (21. September 2014)

eher classic aber trotzdem gut =)


----------



## christoph86 (22. September 2014)

Morishima Free Living

Seit 18 Jahren in meinem Besitz; nachdem meine Freundin nun 2 Jahre damit rumgefahren ist, hab ich es ihr wieder abgenommen, ein bisschen renoviert und mal andere Reifen ausprobiert... Die (ebenfalls schon 18 Jahre alten) originalen Ritchey ZMax Megabite liegen aber immer noch im Keller...

Und Ja, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze sind nicht original, der Ur-Lenker ist wegoxidiert, Der Vorbau ist zu hoch und die Sattelstütze zu kurz.

Deore LX Gruppe ist immer noch komplett und original von '96, nur die Züge müssen jetzt noch neu.


----------



## dodderer (23. September 2014)

Hattest Du die Reifen in weiser Voraussicht, das das Rad mal ein Jungzeiter werden würde, von Anfang an in den Keller gelegt, oder ist das Rad so wenig gefahren worden, das die Reifen noch Profil haben? Oder liegen sie ohne Profil im Keller? 
Alle Varianten kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen 
Oder gibt es noch eine andere?


----------



## Thias (23. September 2014)

Krasse Sattelüberhöhung... Aber schickes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (23. September 2014)

DAS ist Sattelüberhöhung: 





Kann ich so aber beim besten Willen nicht fahren, da müssen noch längere Vorbaufinger dran...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## TomR. (23. September 2014)

geil! ne Votec am Hardtail...i like!


----------



## Splatter666 (23. September 2014)

Moin!

Gab´s eigentlich nen Cantigegenhalter für Votec-Gabeln?
Oder muss ich da n V-Brake oder Magura drantüddeln?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## dodderer (23. September 2014)

Ist das eine Wechsel-Singlespeed Variante?


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (23. September 2014)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gab´s eigentlich nen Cantigegenhalter für Votec-Gabeln?
> 
> für die Votec gabel gab es glaub ich keinen canti gegenhalter, nur cantisockel also v-brake oder magura oder eben disc.


----------



## Splatter666 (24. September 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Ist das eine Wechsel-Singlespeed Variante?



Moin!

Nee, das ist ein LR-Satz aus nem anderen Bike, da der Originale momentan anderweitig verwendet wird....
Aber die Übersetzung, die momentan auf der Kassette aufgelegt ist, fahr ich auch im SSP-Betrieb...
Is halt mein Wald und Wiesen SSP...

Wenn es keinen Canti-Gegenhalter für die Votec gibt, muss sie wohl wieder in ein anderes Bike umziehen, V oder Magura kommen mir nicht an dieses Rad 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (24. September 2014)

Aus meinem aktuellen Aufbau....

SID verschönerung / ans Bike anpassung


----------



## ice (24. September 2014)

schick 

gibt´s das Rocky auch in ganz zusehen ?

Gruß Holger


----------



## Teuflor (24. September 2014)

vielleicht... wenns fertig ist


----------



## coast13 (24. September 2014)

ice schrieb:


> schick
> 
> gibt´s das Rocky auch in ganz zusehen ?




würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## micha_jkb (27. September 2014)

Wer weiß was es ist?


----------



## Hagelsturm (27. September 2014)

könnt nen c'dale sein


----------



## micha_jkb (27. September 2014)

Das stimmt sogar. Es ist ein m600 caad 2 von '98


----------



## Hagelsturm (27. September 2014)

ist das ne echo gabel oder was das?


----------



## micha_jkb (27. September 2014)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> ist das ne echo gabel oder was das?


???


----------



## aal (6. Oktober 2014)

santa cruz chameleon 2001


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (7. Oktober 2014)

Was hat die Feder hinter der Sattelstütze für eine Funktion?


----------



## Radsatz (7. Oktober 2014)

Murph schrieb:


> Was hat die Feder hinter der Sattelstütze für eine Funktion?


Ich glaube du bist der letzte der das nicht weiss
Dient zur rückstellung der Sattelstütze aus einer niedrigeren Position ok ?


----------



## BigJohn (7. Oktober 2014)

Könnte eine Oldscool-Weightweenie-Variostütze sein. Coole Lösung. Wie sieht es mit dem Gewicht aus? Eigenbau?


----------



## aal (7. Oktober 2014)

Männer, das ist eine "HiteRite", ein Wortspiel für right height und ja, eine altertümliche Schnippsstütze, die (nachgewogen) 110g wiegt. Hat der Joe Breeze mal mit einem Herrn Angell zusammen erfunden.

http://www.bikepro.com/arch_products/seatposts/ahiter.html


----------



## BigJohn (7. Oktober 2014)

aal schrieb:


> Männer, das ist eine "HiteRite", ein Wortspiel für right height und ja, eine altertümliche Schnippsstütze, die (nachgewogen) 110g wiegt. Hat der Joe Breeze mal mit einem Herrn Angell zusamen erfunden.
> 
> http://www.bikepro.com/arch_products/seatposts/ahiter.html


Sehr geil! Und wie verträgt sich das mit Dreck und und so?


----------



## aal (7. Oktober 2014)

Der wird vom Sattelrohr abgestriffen.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (8. Oktober 2014)

aal schrieb:


> Männer, das ist eine "HiteRite", ein Wortspiel für right height und ja, eine altertümliche Schnippsstütze, die (nachgewogen) 110g wiegt. Hat der Joe Breeze mal mit einem Herrn Angell zusammen erfunden.
> 
> http://www.bikepro.com/arch_products/seatposts/ahiter.html



Ne einfach Markierung an der Stütze tät es auch und die trägt sogar noch Gewicht ab, anstatt hinzu.
So denke ich zumindest.


----------



## BigJohn (8. Oktober 2014)

Und wie holst den Sattel nach oben, ohne vorher stehen zu bleiben?


----------



## Radsatz (8. Oktober 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Und wie holst den Sattel nach oben, ohne vorher stehen zu bleiben?


ich denke mal indem man seinen A.. vom Sattel abhebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (8. Oktober 2014)

Radsatz schrieb:


> ich denke mal indem man seinen A.. vom Sattel abhebt


Mit einer Markierung auf dem Sattelrohr? Das Bezog sich auf dem Beitrag darüber.


----------



## ArSt (8. Oktober 2014)

aal schrieb:


> santa cruz chameleon 2001


Sag mal, war die Bomber für zwei Scheibenbremsen ausgelegt? Der Bob Sticha hatte ja mal so was geplant, irgendwo habe ich sogar mal eine Nabe, mit zwei Flanschen für Scheiben, dafür gesehen.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Oktober 2014)

Ist ja krass...

Hab das Ding auch jahrelang gefahren, aber um das zu glauben, musste ich mal alte Bilder aufmachen...tatsächlich. Links und rechts Diskaufnahmen  Nie gesehen im alltäglichen Betrieb 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/344731?page=4&in=set

sowas kenn ich nur von meinem Moppedchen


----------



## dodderer (8. Oktober 2014)

Habe auf dem Altkönig sogar mal so ein Teil mit 2 Scheiben dran gesehen.
War aber das einzige Mal bisher im Leben............


----------



## ArSt (8. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Brainman (8. Oktober 2014)

Gibt ja auch nicht viel Naben dafür. Ich glaube BRUNN hat so was mal gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. Oktober 2014)

...und ich hab die forke fuer kleines geld verscherbelt  naja...das steuerrohr meines marins wird es mir hoffentlich nich lange danken statt mit ner 10 cm gabel und viel zu grosser einbauhoehe gequaelt zu werden

Aber nen versuch waer das mal wert gewesen. Welche bremse kaeme denn da in frage? Muss ja auch doppelten leitungsabgang haben


----------



## Isolator76 (9. Oktober 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Welche bremse kaeme denn da in frage? Muss ja auch doppelten leitungsabgang haben


Oder eine Art T-Abzweig.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (9. Oktober 2014)

Von GG gab es Mitte der 90`er eine beidseitige Scheibenbremse. Die Firma GG sitzt in der Schweiz, was ja nicht weit von Italien ist. Vielleicht wurde die MZ für diese Bremse vorbereitet.

Ist nur eine Theorie! Nicht so ernst nehmen.

Vielleicht weiß MZ oder der deutsche Importuer mehr darüber.


----------



## Guru (9. Oktober 2014)

Attenzione, wenn einer jetzt versucht, Scheibenbremsen an seine Z1 zu bauen. Das ist keine IS2000-Aufnahme. Gab aber Adapter dafür, bspw. von Magura.

Formula-Bremsen von der Zeit passen ohne Adapter. Rest - soweit mir bekannt - nicht.

Warum es zwei Aufnahmen gibt... keine Ahnung. Wahrscheinlich, weil es damals noch keine Standards gab, ob eher links oder rechts das Ganze hinkommt. Im Motorsport gibts ja beides, wie oben schon erwähnt wurde.


----------



## radlerwadl (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
nach einigen Jahren Hardtail Abstinenz und Rocky Mountain Element Tuning, hab ich meine Leichtbauwut an einem Heavy Tools equipe Ti versucht. Das ist dabei rausgekommen:







 

Bin gestern meinen Titanyoungtimer das zweite Mal geritten.

Der erste Ritt war bei einem Rundenrennen (sehr gscheit), auf tiefem Boden (Wiese und Wald),
bei dem sich alle Schwachstellen schonungslos ab der ersten Runde gezeigt haben:
Zu schmale Reifen mit zu wenig Profil
Zu hoher Reifendruck
Kleinstes Kettenblatt nur mit Tricks schaltbar (Kurbel vor dem Rennen noch festgezogen!)
Kugellager in Schaltröllchen waren vor dem Rennen neu,
nach dem Rennen Schrott und währenddessen hat sich
ab der dritten Runde beim Schalten in den ersten Gang die Kette zwischen Kassette und Speichen eingeklemmt

Habs geändert und neu eingestellt und war von meiner gestrigen Fahrt echt begeistert.

Wüsst ich nicht wie vergleichsweise komfortabel ein Element zu fahren ist, könnte das mein Lieblingsrad werden.

Übrigens, 100g ließen sich bei Sattelstütze und Sattel noch sparen, 630g beim Umbau auf Starrgabel. 260g bei der Verwendung eines Furious Fred. 25g beim Lenker. Damit wären 6730g machbar. 
Hätt ich vor 20 Jahren so eine Rad zwischen den Beinen gehabt, hätt kaum jemand geglaubt, dass das machbar ist.

Nur für die Starrgabel fühl ich mich noch nicht bereit. Mein Federgabeleinstieg ist jetzt 14 Jahre her und ich vermisse die Erinnerung, dass es mich bei den Abfahrten buchstäblich vom Lenker gerüttelt hat, kein bisschen.


----------



## Miracoolx (9. Oktober 2014)

Schaut mal, das Fahrrad habe ich mir damals 1994 zur Konfamation gekauf.
Meine Eltern wahren mit dem Kauf nicht sehr Glücklich darüber, aber sind jetzt sehr Erfreut, wenn sie sehen das ich es immer noch habe. Ich habe sehr oft die Parts getausch das es jetzt als not rad oder für Partys dient.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


(FOTO)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. Oktober 2014)

Cooles Titan Auch klasse die Teileliste. Die muss ich doch glatt mal neben mein Attitude legen. Wo da bei mir soviel schwererer Krempel verbastelt ist 

Irgendwo muss ich das noch im Excel haben Gleich mal suchen...

EDIT: Da ist bei mir nicht mehr viel zu holen. Bei allen austauschbaren Teilen liege ich wirklich gut, aber weil die LVE bei mir sowie die SID mit dem doppelten Schaftrohr sowie die RF Next LP gesetzt sind, geht kaum noch was...die 120 Shifter hab ich auch noch liegen bzw. am Cannondale verbastelt...da gingen nochmal 40gr. und 5 am Sattelbolzen...das wars dann aber. Das Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sind sehr leicht an dem Titan

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-...rdcore-classicer.624958/page-21#post-11040276


----------



## coast13 (9. Oktober 2014)

Guter Kauf damals zur Konfi !! : daumen:

Und das Heavy ist auch n Knaller !!


----------



## radlerwadl (10. Oktober 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Cooles Titan Auch klasse die Teileliste. Die muss ich doch glatt mal neben mein Attitude legen. Wo da bei mir soviel schwererer Krempel verbastelt ist
> 
> Irgendwo muss ich das noch im Excel haben Gleich mal suchen...
> 
> ...



Gibts davon ein Foto?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Oktober 2014)

radlerwadl schrieb:


> Gibts davon ein Foto?



Na logo...da gibts nen ganzes Thema zu der Kiste...bzw. ein halbes...oder noch besser gesagt: ich hab das Thema übernommen

Genau das, wo diese Teileliste herstammte Das sogenannte "Beklopptenthema", weil ein Bekloppter nem anderen Bekloppten den Rahmen irgendwann im Suff  abgetreten hat  ....ne stimmt gar nicht... beim Deal waren wir beide nüchtern...die Gelage kamen erst später 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/das-etwas-andere-attitude-nix-fuer-hardcore-classicer.624958/

...wenn ich mich richtig erinnere geht auf Seite 18 der für Dich interessante Teil los mit dem Leicht-Klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlerwadl (10. Oktober 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Na logo...da gibts nen ganzes Thema zu der Kiste...bzw. ein halbes...oder noch besser gesagt: ich hab das Thema übernommen
> 
> Genau das, wo diese Teileliste herstammte Das sogenannte "Beklopptenthema", weil ein Bekloppter nem anderen Bekloppten den Rahmen irgendwann im Suff  abgetreten hat  ....ne stimmt gar nicht... beim Deal waren wir beide nüchtern...die Gelage kamen erst später
> 
> ...



Ist ein Schmuckstück, fast zu schade zum Fahren.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Oktober 2014)

Tja...sooo oft wars auch noch gar nicht draußen  Aber bei mir vor der Haustür ist ne Strava-Bergwertung. Dafür muss ich diese Leichtwaffe wohl mal bemühen. Mit allen anderen aus meinem Fuhrpark brauch ich so nen Bergsprint über 700 Meter gar nicht anfangen...also zumindest nicht, wenn man nach der Bestzeit schielt


----------



## Tucana (11. Oktober 2014)




----------



## ArSt (11. Oktober 2014)

Sauber! Einzig der fette Carbonbooster hinten mag mit nicht so recht gefallen. Ist der wirklich nötig?
Die Glocke (feines Teil!) ist aber nicht aus Titan?


----------



## Tucana (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja, ist leider nötig. Ohne Brakebooster habe ich einen schwammigen
Bremsdruckpunkt. Mit Booser ists 1A, (fast) wie vorne! Mir gefiel er
anfangs auch nicht, habe mich mittlerweile aber schon dran gewöhnt. 

Doch, die Glocke ist Titan. Besonderheit: abschraubbar und als 
Shot-"Glas" verwendbar


----------



## ArSt (11. Oktober 2014)

Danke! 
Die Glocke ist schon was Besonderes! Genauso wie die hier:





von da: http://www.spurcycle.com/collections/frontpage/products/better-bicycle-bell-raw


----------



## ice (11. Oktober 2014)

normalreweise bin ich nicht so der GT - fan , aber das gefällt mir 
 edel und doch schlicht ... schön ,schön

Gruß Holger


----------



## Holzmichl (14. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schickes Xizang  
van Nicholas auch noch eine schöne Titan-Klingel:


----------



## HEIZER (15. Oktober 2014)

Giant Terrago S von 1996, nicht mehr ganz original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisprinzessin (15. Oktober 2014)

HEIZER schrieb:


> Giant Terrago S von 1996


Sieht ja riesig aus, ist das ein 25" Rahmen? (Achtung Witzbolde: die Größe, nicht die Laufräder  ) Wie lang sind denn Sitz-, Ober- und Steuerrohr?

Ich bastel gerade an meinem Kartaga Alu Race in RH 60cm / OR 59cm / SR 180mm, und selbst das könnte noch ein paar Zentimeter länger und zumindest vorne auch höher sein. Da bin ich auf so große Rahmen ein bisschen neidisch 

Das Kartaga wurde ein paar Wochen zum SSP gemacht, hauptsächlich um mal die Geometrie zu optimieren. Sieht momentan so aus, abgesehen vom Lenker, da ist ein silberner Flat dran. Eine neue Oktalink + Hollowtech-Kurbel liegt bereit (der linke 4-kant ist im A...), und eine nicht Period/Time Correct Deore Schaltung auch.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss es jetzt einfach in die Galerie hauen auch wenn es wohl an der yt aera vorbeigeht, aber aus Mangel am Thema 'das genialste Bild aller Zeiten' muss es hier rein endlich...ENDLICH hat jemand erkannt fuer was ein cannondale taugt...ich brech immer noch zusammen vor Lachen...hat mir grad nen kollege geappt...

Achtung


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (21. Oktober 2014)

Dat is noch häßlicher, als mit Reifen dran. 
Da will man lieber nass im Regen stehen.
Übel.


----------



## ArSt (22. Oktober 2014)

Fehlt so was nicht noch über Boschis Eingangstür? Der hat doch mindestens zwei rote CDs ... grins, duck und weg.


----------



## coast13 (22. Oktober 2014)

ich find s genial ! 

da hast sich wirklich jemand Gedanken und Mühe gemacht


----------



## HorstSt (22. Oktober 2014)

Genial ist gar kein Ausdruck. Nur mit wirklich schönen Rahmen wär's noch genialer. Dabei geht das weniger gegen C'dale, von denen es ja auch ein paar schöne Bikes gab, sondern gegen diesen krummgebogenen Kram. Sowas bauen ja andere auch . . .
Und wenn jemand noch mehr Rahmen hat:





(Netzfund, den ich neulich schon mal irgendwo gesehen habe . . .)

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (23. Oktober 2014)

zum Thema Cannondale...
gabs bei schlaflosimsattel nicht mal einen Cannondaleweitwurfcontest ?


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (23. Oktober 2014)

ice schrieb:


> zum Thema Cannondale...
> gabs bei schlaflosimsattel nicht mal einen Cannondaleweitwurfcontest ?



Da gabs mal Bilder zu, ich habe die aber nie mehr gefunden. Auch google spuckt nix mehr aus.
Früher schon.

Ne was war das herrlich. So ne Feindschaft aufrecht erhalten is doch was Feines.
aber im Ernst, ich bin ja auch ruhiger geworden und tät ja schon ein F2000 oder so nehmen.
Hatte ich damals ja mal nach gesucht.
Aber ich muss leider zugeben, ich boykottier die ja ab neulich die Nordamerikanskis und versuch nur noch Russenstahl


----------



## Fujisan (24. Oktober 2014)

@BistDuVerrueckt: Wenn ich "cannondale weitwurf" bei google eingebe, dann finde ich schon was...




































Verstehen kann ich solche Aktionen nicht. Ich freu mich über JEDES Klassik-/YT-Bike, das noch gefahren, gehegt und gepflegt wird und seinem Besitzer Freude bereitet...leben und leben lassen! jm2c


----------



## Fujisan (24. Oktober 2014)

Nachschlag...























Im Übrigen gibt es auch ein Bild auf dem zwei Herren auf den Rest eines Cannondale Rahmens urinieren. Da man jedoch das "Gemächt" von einem der beiden sehen kann, hab ich mal auf eine Verlinkung verzichtet.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (24. Oktober 2014)

Danke, keine Ahnung warum, aber ich habe immer nach Cannondale Smashing oder so geguggelt.
Das war aber das was ich meinte.


----------



## ArSt (24. Oktober 2014)

Weiß einer den Grund für derartige Aktionen?
Suff, Dummheit, Dekadenz, Gewaltbereitsschaft oder was?
Ich bin jetzt nicht unbedingt als ein absoluter Freund der Firma Cannondale zu bezeichnen, aber ehemals teure und schöne Fahrräder derart zu behandeln, zeugt zumindest von Wohlstandsdekadenz.


----------



## Brainman (24. Oktober 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> Weiß einer den Grund für derartige Aktionen?
> Suff, Dummheit, Dekadenz, Gewaltbereitsschaft oder was?



Zerstreuung, Zeitvertreib, Vergnügen = Spaß


----------



## ArSt (24. Oktober 2014)

Perverser Spaß!


----------



## BigJohn (24. Oktober 2014)

Das erste Bild sieht zumindest nach deinem Rad aus, das beim Rennen geschrottet wurde. Vielleicht hat das dann Nachahmer gefunden.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich finds lustig  ...was nicht heißen soll, dass ich mein Cannondale durch die Luft schmeißen würde, aber sehr coole Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_jkb (24. Oktober 2014)

Die schönen Fahrräder


----------



## Seneca02 (25. Oktober 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> Sag mal, war die Bomber für zwei Scheibenbremsen ausgelegt? Der Bob Sticha hatte ja mal so was geplant, irgendwo habe ich sogar mal eine Nabe, mit zwei Flanschen für Scheiben, dafür gesehen.



Jo, die ist für zwei Scheiben ausgelegt. Wer zufällig mal nach Finale Ligure kommt, kann einen Aufbau mit zwei Scheiben im Bike Shop in Final Borgo sehen (hängt dort in der Werkstatt), sieht ganz witzig aus.


----------



## Compolli (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte heute das erste RollOut mit meiner neuen "Kirmesbude". Den Namen hat es von Klein-Holgi, der es bei einer privaten Konversation so wegen seiner Farbenpracht wohl so genannt hat. Leider verlief die erste Tour wirklich nur als ROLLOut da das Fett an den Sperrklinken im Freilauf derart klebrig war, das die Klinken kaum eine Chance hatten ihren Job zu machen. Zu Hause dann ordentlich gereinigt und mit geeignetem Fett versehen sollte es morgen besser funktionieren.

Genug der Worte.


----------



## dodderer (25. Oktober 2014)

Seneca02 schrieb:


> Jo, die ist für zwei Scheiben ausgelegt. Wer zufällig mal nach Finale Ligure kommt, kann einen Aufbau mit zwei Scheiben im Bike Shop in Final Borgo sehen (hängt dort in der Werkstatt), sieht ganz witzig aus.


Alleine um das was da an Wand und Decke hängt sehen zu können lohnt sich die Fahrt nach Italien


----------



## ice (25. Oktober 2014)

schicke "Kirmesbude"   und endlich wieder ein ganzes Rad

grün und blau ist wohl der neue trend


----------



## s1monster (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen. Mein Name ist Simon, bin nicht neu im Forum, aber neu im Youngtimer Bereich. Hoffe zumindest das ich mit dem Rad hier richtig bin. Habe aktuell ein Cannondale Trail SL2 29er und ein Centurion Hyperdrive 1000 zu Hause. Die beiden Räder haben hier noch nichts verloren  

Von meinem Bruder bekomme ich nun sein altes Cannondale M700 CAD2. Der Bock wurde seit mindesten 10 Jahren nicht mehr gefahren. Nach häufigerem nachfragen, vermacht mir meine Bruder nun das Rad. Der Zustand ist so...naja. Aber das ist nicht schlimm. Habe richtig Lust das Bike wieder aufzupäppeln und ihm zu neuen Glanz zu verhelfen. Bestimmt werde ich im YT-Bereich die ein oder andere Frage stellen. Hoffe das geht in Ordnung.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Bike.

 

 



Ach, ich habe nicht vor es durch die Gegend zu werfen


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (27. Oktober 2014)

s1monster schrieb:


> Ach, ich habe nicht vor es durch die Gegend zu werfen



Schade .

Mach doch einen separaten Fred auf im YT Bereich
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/youngtimer.215/

Das hier ist ja ne Gallerie. Die Fotos kannste aber gern drin lassen, so wie sie sind.


----------



## Brainman (27. Oktober 2014)

Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln.
Als erste Amtshandlung bitte den Sattel entsorgen und die Gabel tauschen.
Wenn du dich erst mal ein Weilchen mit dem Bike beschäftigt hast schauen wir mal ob du es nicht doch noch durch die Gegend wirfst.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (27. Oktober 2014)

Brainman schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß beim Basteln.
> Als erste Amtshandlung bitte den Sattel entsorgen und die Gabel tauschen.
> Wenn du dich erst mal ein Weilchen mit dem Bike beschäftigt hast schauen wir mal ob du es nicht doch noch durch die Gegend wirfst.



Solang keine vergammelte Fatty drin ist, geht´s ja noch. Da muss natürlich was starres rein.
Ich tät nen gut aufgebauten Starrflitzer draus machen
Einige Teile kann man ja weiterhin verwenden, andere gehören verschenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagelsturm (27. Oktober 2014)

da passt doch gar keine fatty nei.hat ja nur 1 1/8" steuerrohr.normal sollte da glaube ne p-bone drinne sein


----------



## s1monster (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich sehe schon, hier bin ich genau richtig. Sobald es ans Werk geht, werde ich wohl einen Fred aufmachen und euch auf dem laufenden halten und mir wertvolle Tipps und Anregungen von euch holen. So ganz fit bin ich nämlich nicht was das basteln angeht. Mal schauen...learning by doing 

Danke und euch nen schönen Abend.


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (27. Oktober 2014)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> da passt doch gar keine fatty nei.hat ja nur 1 1/8" steuerrohr.normal sollte da glaube ne p-bone drinne sein



Nanana, mal nich so genau jetzt  - ich meinte ja im übertragenen Sinne, zu meiner Verteidigung, "Fatty" als Synonym für diese Faltenbalgstarrfedergabeln aus dem Hause Cannondale, was ja oft ein Grund zum sein lassen für einige ist, da die Gabel so teuer wie der Rahmen werden könnte, oder deren Aufbereitung.

In dem Rad war ne Standard Chromoly Gabel drin, keine P-Bone, etwa so wie ne Big Fork.
Das sollte ein 97er Model sein, die Cannondale Experten werden da sicher näheres zu wissen.

Kanonentalmäßische Grüße,
Peter


----------



## westender (29. Oktober 2014)

Mein 96er m800...natürlich nicht pc aufgebaut. Jugendtraum von mir und nun endlich meins. Hatte schonmal ein gelbes allerdings in der zu kleinen Größe.Jetzt passts und es wird definitiv nicht geworfen


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Oktober 2014)

Gefällt!


----------



## s1monster (29. Oktober 2014)

Sieht Hammer aus. So stell ich mir mein M700 vor. Bis auf die Griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (29. Oktober 2014)

Ja, echt geiles Rad, das 800er. Aber mach mal den "Hosenschutzring " ab und den eklischen Speedstuff Kettenstrebengummi da weg.
Die gibts auch ohne Aufdruck.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Oktober 2014)

Wunderschön. Die blaue Sattelklemme könnte man noch ankreiden


----------



## ceo (29. Oktober 2014)

schönes rad! würde schelle, steuersatz und griffe gegen schwarze parts tauschen, um gabel und rahmen mehr hervorzuheben.
ist der vorderreifen der gleiche wie hinten? ist der richtigherum?


----------



## TomR. (29. Oktober 2014)

wunderbar...die paar Kleinigkeiten machen das Rad ja individuell...den komischen Hosenschutz-Plastikring find ich aber auch unschön...ansonsten richtig gut, vor allem diese Gabel!


----------



## westender (29. Oktober 2014)

Danke.
Der Ring ist aus Alu und schützt mir das mittlere Blatt eigentlich vor Steinkontakt, bin aber am Überlegen den doch gegen ein Kettenblatt zu tauschen, das mit dem Reifen müsste ich glatt nochmal nachprüfen 
und der Strebenschutz kommt tatsächlich weg. Der rosane King bleibt mangels schwarzem drin


----------



## Hagelsturm (29. Oktober 2014)

bisschen farbe schadet ja nicht..paar sachen würde ich auch ändern aber muss ja nicht immer alles wie geleckt aussehen.der king geht zwar bissl unter,trotzdem tut er seine arbeit.

weiter so


----------



## dodderer (29. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Rad, und lustig zu sehen, dass jeder 2. es schön findet, und fleissig ändern würde. Aber was solls.
Ich finde nur Eure Jugendträume immer wieder interessant. Zu meiner Jugend gab es halt noch keine mtb, da war ein Hercules oder Motobeceane mit 6Gang Ks der Radlertraum. 
Aber meine Jugendträume hatten statt 2 Räder 2 Beine, und statt 6Gang eher was anderes mit 6 zu tun


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (29. Oktober 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Aber meine Jugendträume hatten statt 2 Räder 2 Beine, und statt 6Gang eher was anderes mit 6 zu tun



Sowas ähnliches habe ich auch schon hier und da mal gesagt, und immer eins drüber bekommen .
Endlich mal ein Normaler hier.

Mit meinem Mountainbike bin ich dann immer "trainieren" gefahren


----------



## westender (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich war mit 16 bereits Playboyabonnent , mehr Kontakt zur Damenwelt war aber nicht drin  .Daher die Zweiräder...


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Oktober 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, und lustig zu sehen, dass jeder 2. es schön findet, und fleissig ändern würde. Aber was solls.



Sind doch nur Kleinigkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (30. Oktober 2014)

westender schrieb:


> Ich war mit 16 bereits Playboyabonnent , mehr Kontakt zur Damenwelt war aber nicht drin  .Daher die Zweiräder...




herrlich ehrlich


----------



## MoB_75 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich erlaube mir mal die Galerie wieder etwas mehr Richtung Bike zu lenken. Nach 700 und 800 muß natürlich ein 900er kommen. Über den Sommer hab ich es immerhin geschafft den blauen Max Flite Schlumpfsattel gegen einen passenden schwarzen Flite zu tauschen. Der XTR-Kurbelsatz muß aber noch etwas auf die Montage warten.


----------



## whoa (4. November 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> Weiß einer den Grund für derartige Aktionen?
> Suff, Dummheit, Dekadenz, Gewaltbereitsschaft oder was?
> Ich bin jetzt nicht unbedingt als ein absoluter Freund der Firma Cannondale zu bezeichnen, aber ehemals teure und schöne Fahrräder derart zu behandeln, zeugt zumindest von Wohlstandsdekadenz.


Es ist wie bei den Nachrichten Armin, man macht sich ein völlig falsches Bild weil man nicht alle Fakten kennt. Daher würde ich mich mit solchen Verurteilungen zurückhalten, denn hier wurde nichts zerstört was nicht schon vorher Schrott war.
Ich bin jedenfalls auf einigen der Bilder zu sehen und erinnere mich immer wieder gerne an diesen Spaß zurück. Ich hab sogar noch eine Steuersatzhälfte von dem Delta V in meiner Vitrine. Auch heute bin ich noch kein großer Cannondale Fan, aber seit damals haben sich immerhin 3 Cannondales in meinem Fuhrpark angesammelt. Warum? Weil mich die Zähigkeit des Delta V Hauptrahmens fasziniert hat.

gruß,
whoa 

P.S. Heutzutage würde ich ein Klein Tossing Event bevorzugen, denn diese Clientel geht sicherlich noch steiler als die Cannondale Fans damals.


----------



## TomR. (4. November 2014)

whoa schrieb:


> P.S. Heutzutage würde ich ein Klein Tossing Event bevorzugen, denn diese Clientel geht sicherlich noch steiler als die Cannondale Fans damals.


----------



## ArSt (4. November 2014)

Hast Recht whoa! Das habe ich mir im Nachhinein auch schon gedacht, dass da bereits defekte Rahmen geworfen wurden. Sieht man halt nicht.
Für mich als Aussenstehenden, der nicht dabei war und deshalb auch keine Ahnung über den Zustand der Wurfgeschosse hat, sieht die ganze Aktion halt schon etwas blöd aus.
Ich denke aber, dass die Besitzer von Klein-Rahmen sich eher Gedanken über eine Wiederbelebung ihres etwaigen Schrotthaufens machen, als den selbigen weit weg zu schmeissen. Ein "Klein Tossing Event" wird es also nicht geben.


----------



## dodderer (4. November 2014)

.........dabei gäbe es doch genug hässliche Munition


----------



## ArSt (4. November 2014)

... kann man ja "Repainten". Dann braucht man's nicht werfen. 
Wenn Du Klein und nicht Scott meinst.


----------



## whoa (4. November 2014)

Das Delta V soweit ich mich recht erinnere hat vor dem Tossing mehrere Jahre (!) in einem Schweizer See verbracht und das modernere Hardtail war wohl ein reklamierter Rahmen der sonst eh auf dem Weg in die Schrottpresse war.
Für ein Klein Tossing müsste man sehr wahrscheinlich auf ein Fake Klein zurückgreifen. Zusammen mit einigen veschwommenen Fotos sollte man aber den gleichen Effekt erzielen wie mit einem echten.  Und  abgesehen vom Wettkampf an sich (es gab damals einen Preis für den weitesten Wurf und ein komplettes Rad wirklich weit zu werfen ist schwieriger als man denkt) ist ein Großteil des Spaßes die Reaktionen und die Empörung später im Netz.

Und da das hier ja 'ne Galerie sein soll und ich von meinen wenigen Youngtimern keine ordentlichen Fotos habe...
Hier ein Bild von der SFO Austellung 2012:


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (4. November 2014)

whoa schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333492



Dat is so häßlich, da zuckt mein Wurfarm .

_*Notiz für mich selbst: "Ernsthafte Überlegungen anstellen, wie man den MTB Sport noch vermarkten könnte, außer auf denRädern zu fahren; Mission, neuen Trend kreeiren: Neuteile Weitwurf : Erste Kandidaten; Cube, alles von SRAM, Versenderbikes Schrotflintenschießen,....*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goofyfooter (4. November 2014)

whoa schrieb:


> :
> Anhang anzeigen 333492



http://www.ebay.com/itm/ibis-bow-ti...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item3397dcf5ae


----------



## TomR. (4. November 2014)

whoa schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333492



ich überlege die ganze Zeit, WIE das funktioniert und welche/s Schweißnaht/Rohr wohl als erstes bricht/reißt...crazy crap...


----------



## Seven-Eleven (4. November 2014)

Hier gibt es Infos zu IBIS Bow Ti und dem Silk Ti.


----------



## coast13 (4. November 2014)

TomR. schrieb:


> ich überlege die ganze Zeit, WIE das funktioniert und welche/s Schweißnaht/Rohr wohl als erstes bricht/reißt...crazy crap...



ich versteh s auch nicht   ..zumal da ja auch noch n Dämpfer mit Zugstufeneinstellung drin ist...

Edit: ok, habs kapiert.. genau hinschauen hat geholfen


----------



## Thias (6. November 2014)

Das federt bestimmt ähnlich wie ein Mantra...


----------



## BigJohn (7. November 2014)

Das ist ein softail. Titan machts möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (9. November 2014)

Mein Lobo und ich


----------



## Klein-Holgi (9. November 2014)

So paar Details gehen da im Gegenlicht unter... Du hängst aber da nicht irgendwie am Strick oder so  Sieht krass aus mit den Füßen 5 cm überm Boden und den Armen, die einfach so runterhängen  

Aber geniales Bike


----------



## Tucana (9. November 2014)

Keine Angst, bin gesprungen


----------



## TomR. (9. November 2014)

cooles Foto, cooles Bike...da bin ich gleich mal dran hängen geblieben...musste zweimal hinschauen. Aber echt gut gebaut, mit der Sonne...könnte auch eine Art Alienentführung sein, so alá "beam me up"...
Habe mit diesen Schwebebildern auch mal rumprobiert


----------



## Tucana (9. November 2014)

Stimm, Alien-Entführung kommt auch ganz gut hin. Hatte ich auch 
schon im Kopf 

Damit es nicht zu sehr off-topic wird nochmal 2 Bilder:


----------



## ceo (9. November 2014)

was für ein geschoss - aber was ist da mit der bremsleitung los? was ist das für ein kettenblatt?


----------



## Tucana (9. November 2014)

Es ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Hatte leider keine Außenzüge für das
hintere Schaltwerk, die Züge für die Bremsen müssen auch noch
verlegt werden. Entlüften muss ich sie auch noch. 

Das Kettenblatt ist ein Boone Titanium mit 34 Zähnen


----------



## ArSt (9. November 2014)

Boone! Das es da noch Teile von zu sehen gibt. Gehören ja eigentlich eher zu den Klassikern, so alt sind die.




Wondercogs 11-28Z, 8-fach


----------



## Tucana (9. November 2014)

Hab noch ein KB-Set für 110BCD .. 
Und ein SS Ritzel .. Steht dein Ritzelpaket eventuell
zum Verkauf?


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (10. November 2014)

das lobo ist zum niederknien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (10. November 2014)

Tucana schrieb:


> .. Steht dein Ritzelpaket eventuell
> zum Verkauf?


Kannst Du haben. Schick mir eine Unterhaltung.


----------



## Freefall79 (11. November 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> Boone! Das es da noch Teile von zu sehen gibt. Gehören ja eigentlich eher zu den Klassikern, so alt sind die.
> Wondercogs 11-28Z, 8-fach



Kürzlich gab's ein Helixx (Innenlager) bei eBay; das ging sogar für einen erschwinglichen Betrag weg.


----------



## Tucana (11. November 2014)

sieh an, sieh an - was sich da versteckt


----------



## BistDuVerrueckt (11. November 2014)

Ne komm, tu weg, is zu geil für hier.


----------



## Tucana (11. November 2014)




----------



## ArSt (11. November 2014)

Kollege vom Captian Secret?


----------



## BigJohn (12. November 2014)

Ja leck mich am Arsch!


----------



## Holzmichl (13. November 2014)

Tucana schrieb:


> sieh an, sieh an - was sich da versteckt



Da ist aber jemand ganz ordentlich in die Pedale gestiegen!  Ich würde Dir trotzdem noch nen Zehner für geben


----------



## dodderer (13. November 2014)

Tja, so macht man aus einem 113er ein 107er Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (15. November 2014)

Tucana schrieb:


>


Ich werd verrückt, da sind die Teile alle!!! Na da kann ich lange suchen... ;-)


----------



## Compolli (15. November 2014)

Nach kleinen technischen Problemen mit dem Freilauf, die durch die absolut freundliche Unterstützung durch Radsport Erdmann erfolgreich behoben werden konnten, folgte gestern der erste Ausritt.


----------



## Holgi (16. November 2014)

Moin,

mal was vollkommen unedles, ein Yamamoto Free Living 24-SP (kennt kein Mensch, wird wohl besserer Baumarktmüll gewesen sein) BJ. ca. 98

Freitag Nacht im Sperrmüll entdeckt, gestern aus der Restekiste kompletiert und Montag wird es seinen Dienst als Dailydriver für den Arbeitsweg antreten. Die moderne XT Kurbel ist nur drauf, weil ich mir bei der Demontage des alten Innenlagers mein Werkzeug geschrottet habe, die wird noch einer 99er LX weichen und evtl. kommen noch ein paar kleine Änderungen im Frühjahr.






Übrigens, wo Rockshox drauf steht ist Manitou SX drin, nur falls sich jemand wundert ;-)


----------



## Tucana (17. November 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> Boone! Das es da noch Teile von zu sehen gibt. Gehören ja eigentlich eher zu den Klassikern, so alt sind die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank nochmal @ArSt 

Hab sie etwas aufgehübscht mit Schleifvlies - 
mag das matte finish viel lieber als poliert. Mein
Xizang ist auch matt und nicht poliert


----------



## ArSt (17. November 2014)

Sauber gemacht und sehr schöne Aufnahme!


----------



## SloMofo (24. November 2014)

1998er Cannondale Super-V 700. Hatte ursprünglich eine MOTO Upside Down Gabel, die ich damals 2x geschrottet hatte. Auf dem Bild mit einer Rock Shox und sogar schon Scheibenbremse (Magura) vorne... WOOOOOW

Foto ist von 2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (24. November 2014)

gefällt mir!=)


----------



## SloMofo (24. November 2014)

So sah's dann aus als ich es Anfang 2008 verkauft hatte. Bis auf die Marzocchi Drop Off Triple nicht viel verändert. Süß, die kleine Bremsscheibe.


----------



## TomR. (24. November 2014)

hier mal mein Super V...ein zweites ist in Arbeit...mittlerweile hat die Votec GS4 140mm Federweg=)


----------



## SloMofo (24. November 2014)

Cool hatte Deinen Thread eben überflogen.


----------



## SloMofo (24. November 2014)

Specialized FSR von 2002... Foto von 2004


----------



## TomR. (24. November 2014)

Ohne Sattel gefahren?=) Erhöht das die Motivation beim Training=)


----------



## SloMofo (24. November 2014)

Nee ohne konnte man höher springen. Bedingt durch den Dämpfer ging der Sattel nicht besonders weit runter zu machen... war aber nicht ideal, die Lösung....


----------



## TomR. (24. November 2014)

ja, vor allem, wenn man mal vergisst, dass man ohne Sattel fährt=) chrhchr....


----------



## dodderer (25. November 2014)

Irgendwie haben sie was , die ollen CDs


----------



## Ramkal2007 (28. November 2014)

Dann mal eines der letzten echt Kanadier von mir!
Leider nicht mehr in meinem Besitz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (28. November 2014)

Ist der Knick in der Kettenstrebe Absicht?


----------



## Ramkal2007 (28. November 2014)

Ja der war so, nehme an wegen der Stabilisierung!
Wenn es ein Stoß wäre dann würde dementsprechend der Lack beschädigt sein!


----------



## Hellspawn (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke eher, dass es hier darum geht Platz für die Kurbel zu machen. Sonst stößt die Kurbel am Pedalauge an die Strebe.


----------



## dodderer (8. Dezember 2014)

Sehe ich auch so. 
Das Santa Cruz Bullit Mk1 hat die gleichen Dellen, und da geht genau die Kurbel vorbei. Ohne Dellen wäre es mehr als knapp.


----------



## Ramkal2007 (9. Dezember 2014)

Das Rocky war eines der letzten die in Kanada produziert und geschweißt wurden!

Noch vom Schweißer mit Unterschrift auf dem Rahmen!

Heute würde ich mir kein neues Rocky mehr kaufen, da die Qualität gelitten hat leider!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## nippelspanner (9. Dezember 2014)

TomR. schrieb:


>



Ich fand die "Super-Vs" ja schon immer nicht soooo schön, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken, 
aber der MoFa Sattel setzt noch einen oben drauf. 
Sorry!


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Dezember 2014)

Hast du schon einmal einen schönen Damensattel gesehen?


----------



## thomasg2466 (12. Dezember 2014)

2001 Cyclecraft csp F3 Super Sloper


----------



## ice (13. Dezember 2014)

gefällt mir gut  das cyclecraft...

ich würde bei dem Wetter nur einen anderen Hinterreifen aufziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seneca02 (13. Dezember 2014)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> 2001 Cyclecraft csp F3 Super Sloper



Das dürfte aber definitiv älter als 2001 sein. Ich hatte ein 1999er und das war dem relativ ähnlich. Schätze deins auch so ein, vielleicht sogar ein 1998er, aber ab 2000 haben die schon Gussets vorne im Rahmendreieck gehabt...


----------



## Seneca02 (13. Dezember 2014)

so sah meins aus....


----------



## thomasg2466 (14. Dezember 2014)

... das mit dem Reifen passt schon, is ja keine Kletterziege.

Ja mit dem Baujahr ist schwierig, hab das Rad im Originalaufbau mal irgendwo im www gesehen, war nen CC Prospekt und stand was von 2001.
Bei deinem steht nur das F und bei mir F3, evtl. sagt das ja schon was aus.


----------



## Seneca02 (14. Dezember 2014)

Hat es ein Wechselschaltauge? Wenn nein, dann ist das definitv vor 2000. Das f im Namen steh für Floater, meins war eine Sonderserie, ich denke f3 steht für die Ausstattungslinie....


----------



## thomasg2466 (14. Dezember 2014)

Nein, auch keine wechselbares Schaltauge.

Weißt du wieviel Federweg die Floater hinten haben? 100 oder 120


----------



## Seneca02 (14. Dezember 2014)

120mm, war damals der "Freerider" im Programm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomasg2466 (14. Dezember 2014)

Ist auch immer noch nen top Freerider!
Bei 120 mm passt die Combo mit vorne 130 mm ja ganz gut, hatte davor ne Manitou x-vert mit 100 mm verbaut aber war mir bissel wenig bei größeren Drops.


----------



## Tucana (15. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Murph (16. Dezember 2014)

Sehr lecker das Cycle Craft! 
Die haben mir damals schon so gut gefallen. 
Damals ist's dann doch ein Speci geworden.

Sind die nicht in Floater umbenannt worden als sie diese geschwungenen Sitzrohre verbaut haben?
Geschätzt so um 2000 rum?


----------



## Seneca02 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ja Floater ist der Rahmen mit den geschwungenen Sitzrohren, haben ja auch beide oben gezeigten. Die gab es aber meines Wissens bereits mindestens seit 98, vielleicht auch 99....


----------



## westender (16. Dezember 2014)

kleines Update...Kettenblatt, buntes gegen schwarz getauscht (ChrisKing bleibt so!)..Reifen sind Laufrichtungsgebunden montiert, daher der Aufkleberunterschied- evtl änder ich das und der Flaschenhalter wird wieder weichen...


----------



## Murph (17. Dezember 2014)

Ist der Sattel in der richtigen Höhe? 
Btw,Vorderreifen bzw. Schlauch ist verspannt.......Ventil steht halt schief!


----------



## dodderer (17. Dezember 2014)

Naja, vielleicht steht nicht jeder auf rückenschädigende Sattelüberhöhung


----------



## 6ix-pack (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab da auch noch was neu gepimptes

















Mal schauen wie es jetzt fährt! 
Endlich ist die Gabel drin!




Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## westender (18. Dezember 2014)

Murph schrieb:


> Ist der Sattel in der richtigen Höhe?
> Btw,Vorderreifen bzw. Schlauch ist verspannt.......Ventil steht halt schief!


...die Stütze war vom Wheelietraining noch so kurz, sonst natürlich Megaüberhöhung  und meine Brems/Schalthüllen sind auch unterschiedlich lang und stehen nicht so schön überkreuz wie beim Scott oben sowie meine Kettenlänge ist zu kurz,etc..ich bin mir meiner Defizite bewusst , ich hätte nur nicht gedacht das so genau hingesehen wird wie bei den Classics drüben


----------



## Murph (18. Dezember 2014)

Nix genau hingesehn!
Reiner Zufall das ich das Ventil gesehn hab......und der Sattel?
Da halt ich's wie Shakespeare:"Wie es euch gefällt:"
Alles gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westender (18. Dezember 2014)




----------



## baerst5 (20. Dezember 2014)

Apropo Cyclecraft
auch ein F3


----------



## baerst5 (20. Dezember 2014)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Apropo Cyclecraft
> auch ein F3
> Anhang anzeigen 344089


Falls es jemandem unterkommt: mir wurde es gestohlen


----------



## baerst5 (20. Dezember 2014)

Der Ersatz:


----------



## trab (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Wie gefällt euch mein rocky???


----------



## Brainman (22. Dezember 2014)

Bis auf die Kurbeln ganz gut


----------



## TomR. (22. Dezember 2014)

...da schließe ich mich Brainman an...


----------



## magas (22. Dezember 2014)

schönes RM - mir gefallen Deine Aufbauten generell (Stichwort AMP) sehr gut - aber ich finde auch das die 970er Kurbel dem Rad nicht so gut steht. Eine Race Face Turbine od. eine Tune Kurbel (passend zu der Sütze) dann gibts volle Punktzahl


----------



## trab (22. Dezember 2014)

Also die meisten Teile hatte ich schon,leider reichte der Geldbeutel nicht mehr für eine Tune Kurbel aber was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (22. Dezember 2014)

und es muß ja immer noch Raum für Verbesserungen geben,....


----------



## jkarwath (23. Dezember 2014)

Cycle - Cräfters hättsch auch noch ein Paar


----------



## jkarwath (23. Dezember 2014)




----------



## jkarwath (23. Dezember 2014)




----------



## jkarwath (23. Dezember 2014)

Und mein Kona Touren-Freeride-Allmountain-Whatever-Fahrrad-Dingsbums


----------



## magas (23. Dezember 2014)

schöne Cycle Crafts und das Kona gefällt mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramkal2007 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Trab

Ist das schon die Taiwan Produktion?

Schau mal meins an eine Seite zurück!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## trab (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Keine Ahnung es ist ein 1998 t.o


----------



## Ramkal2007 (23. Dezember 2014)

Nein dann ist es noch aus Kanada!

Meines war eines der letzten aus Kanada!
Danach hat mein Händler Rocky Mountain aus seinem Programm genommen!


----------



## ice (23. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
das Rocky ist eigentlich recht stimmig aufgebaut...
...wenn man unbedingt nörgeln will , könnte ich mir die Gabel in schwarz vorstellen , wie der Dämpfer...oder in weiß passend zum Rahmen...
... die Kurbel wurde ja schon mehrfach genannt...
aber mein Auge bleibt aber immerwieder am Schaltwerk hängen ,sieht irgendwie aus wie aus dem Vollen gefräst und noch nicht fertig...  was ist das für eins ? mit Drehgriff ... vermutlich Sram 

was sagt den die Waage ?

Gruß Holger


----------



## Ramkal2007 (23. Dezember 2014)

Denke das es wie bei meinem ein Sram XO Schaltwerk sein dürfte!


----------



## trab (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Sram xo,gabel hätte ich schon in weiss leider schaft zu kurz
9,4 kg mit pedale


----------



## ice (23. Dezember 2014)

super Gewicht 
viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## Kampfmaschine (23. Dezember 2014)

Compolli schrieb:


> Nach kleinen technischen Problemen mit dem Freilauf, die durch die absolut freundliche Unterstützung durch Radsport Erdmann erfolgreich behoben werden konnten, folgte gestern der erste Ausritt.


Sieht schickaus, gefällt mir was Dudaraus gemacht hast und wünsche Dirvielfreude damit!


----------



## ice (23. Dezember 2014)

jetzt wo der graue Wolf fertig ist
(fürs erste )

ein erstes Bild für die Galerie





Gruß Holger

PS :
www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/und-erstens-kommt-es-anders-oder-ein-wolf-kommt-ins-haus.739631/


----------



## Ramkal2007 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Holger 

Schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (23. Dezember 2014)

vergiss es - fertig ist man nie 

schönes Steppenwolf, gefällt mir  - damals hab ich auch mal mit einem geliebäugelt.

Der Larsen TT ist ein Superreifen, optisch ist das gelb der Beschriftung nicht immer passend (stehe hier auch vor der gleichen Aufgabenstellung bei meinem Explosif )


----------



## ice (23. Dezember 2014)

danke 

und
  ja ich weiß , dass mit dem "fertig", das habe ich schon öfters gehöhrt 
... und das gelb am Reifen ist halt dran , bei Conti wäre es dann orange ... 
aber danach würde ich nie einen Reifen auswählen ...


----------



## Hagelsturm (23. Dezember 2014)

schaut gut aus..wasn das für ne gabel?


----------



## ice (23. Dezember 2014)

na die aus dem DBR  

die gibt´s immer noch
von Fahrrad-Leichtbau in Leipzig
http://www.fahrrad-leichtbau.de/Gabeln/

wobei, *leicht* ist heute anders


----------



## Freefall79 (23. Dezember 2014)

ice schrieb:


> jetzt wo der graue Wolf fertig ist
> (fürs erste )
> 
> ein erstes Bild für die Galerie
> ...



Die roten Akzente stehen dem grauen Rahmen echt gut. Gefällt mir prima. Viel Spaß damit, Holger!


----------



## Joobxx (23. Dezember 2014)

raptora schrieb:


> Das Ding ist wesentlich stabiler als es aussieht
> 
> Natürlich kommt da noch was passenderes dran
> 
> ...


----------



## Joobxx (23. Dezember 2014)

raptora schrieb:


> Das Ding ist wesentlich stabiler als es aussieht
> 
> Natürlich kommt da noch was passenderes dran
> 
> ...


----------



## Joobxx (23. Dezember 2014)

Das ist ja mal etwas ganz (schön) anderes, bald poste ich meins auch hier,


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Dezember 2014)

Hübsch geworden 

Irgendwie schade, dass ich meins damals doch nicht aufgebaut habe. Konnte damals nur den LRS brauchen 

Weiss einer um die "Wertigkeit" von Taiga und Tundra? Leicht war das Ding damals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (28. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
... nochmal ein Bildchen für die Galerie...
		   der Jahreszeit entsprechend... 





Gruß Holger


----------



## davelon83 (28. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön Holger! Ich werde die Tage auch schauen, dass ich eine Runde durch den Schnee fahre 

Gruß David


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Dezember 2014)

Super Bild...aber Laune macht das nun nicht mehr. Bin heute morgen per Rad los...Aber der ganze Eismist ist auf die Radwege geschoben...muss ich auffem Heimweg nochmal ein Bild machen ...Aber lustiges Geknirsche im Eis 

Und im Wald ist es auch schon zu spät, da haben Kolonnen von Wanderern alles zu Eis verwandelt statt ihr Gehwege zu räumen gestern...Blödes Fußvolk


----------



## dodderer (29. Dezember 2014)

Hilft auf jeden Fall...........
Bin damit schon auf dem See rumgeradelt, wenn die Anderen Schlittschuh gefahren sind


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Dezember 2014)

Die Dinger kenn ich wohl, aber das ist mir  zu teuer...komischerweise hatte ich ziemlich guten Grip trotz Eis unterm Schnee...Schräglagen wie mim Mopped gehen natürlich nicht 
Eventuell mit nem Satz 3*12er SPAX bastel ich mir mal was  Leichter wird das dann aber auch nicht 

...ist halt nur bisschen doof im Moment wenn die Karre ausgerechnet bei dem Wetter verreckt ist  Aber was bleibt schon übrig, wenn man zur Arbeit muss und mehr als 5 Räder zu Hause rumstehen? Genau: Man fährt nicht mit der Bahn 

Hier scheine ich die Gemeindegrenze gerade zu überfahren. Ab dem Radwegschild ist nichts mehr geräumt... der nächste km hat ca. 5 Minuten gedauert...





Aber es geht noch schlimmer, da wird nicht nur nicht geräumt, sondern auch noch alles auf den Radweg gekarrt...der Fahrer des Räumfahrzeugs war wohl so voll, dass er an manchen Stellen nicht nur Schnee rüber geschaufelt hat, sondern die halbe Botanik auf dem Radweg lag....und das nicht über 10 Meter, sondern eher über 50...aber davon hab ich dann kein Bild mehr...war froh, dass ich ohne zu dotzen durchkam...


----------



## dodderer (29. Dezember 2014)

Haste denn nichts gammleriges für den Winterspaß 
Das Rad wäre mir zu schade für Salz und Dreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Dezember 2014)

Das ist doch "Gammel" Meinste ich hol nen Klein raus bei dem Wetter  Da kommt das Cannondale und "sowas" zum Einsatz 

Aber mal Spaß beiseite: Was soll dem passieren? Ein Carbonrahmen ist doch perfekt für so Wetter. Da rostet sicher nichts außer der Kette  und im Gegensatz zu manch einem hier, fahren ich alle Räder so materialschonend, dass sie erhalten werden und nicht, um sie mutwillig zu zerstören....

Ist doch auch nur Billigkram dran: LX Kurbel und Shifter, XT-Schaltwerk usw...alles Zeug, was von irgendwelchen anderen Rädern bei mir demontiert wurde und dann übrig war. Allem voran die Magura, die mal einer am Sea+Sky verbastelt hatte  aber zum Glück außen verlegt  Ein Restebike sozusagen das Shadow 




Die Kurbel ist vom Koi-Mantra, die Gabel, die nix taugt, vom Palomino....usw...die Laufräder muss man sich halt wegdenken  Aber die passen halt perfekt von der Form


----------



## Holzmichl (29. Dezember 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Haste denn nichts gammleriges für den Winterspaß
> Das Rad wäre mir zu schade für Salz und Dreck





Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ...und mit Cannondale kenn ich mich nicht aus. Die fahr ich nur in der dreckigen Jahreszeit  ...dann aber ohne dicke Speichen


----------



## dodderer (29. Dezember 2014)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> und im Gegensatz zu manch einem hier, fahren ich alle Räder so materialschonend, dass sie erhalten werden und nicht, um sie mutwillig zu zerstören....



Ich glaube kaum, dass irgendwer hier (s)ein Rad mutwillig zerstört .
Bei artgerechter Nutzung kann das passieren, aber dafür sind die Dinger ja gebaut worden. Also maximal die Zerstörung billigend in Kauf genommen. 
Ich gehöre ja auf jeden Fall auch zu dem gemeinten Personenkreis und kann Dir versichern, dass ich noch nie einen Rahmen gebrochen habe, eine Gabel demoliert oder sonst was Relevantes wirklich kaputt gemacht hätte.
Aber ich hatte wirklich ganz viel Spaß mit meinen Fahrrädern.


----------



## Joobxx (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich wollte mein Alpinestars Almega auch nie zerstören, aber das passiert wenn die Dimensionierung nicht stimmt!,!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. Dezember 2014)

dodderer schrieb:


> Ich .....kann Dir versichern, dass ich noch nie einen Rahmen gebrochen habe, eine Gabel demoliert oder sonst was Relevantes wirklich kaputt gemacht hätte.



  

...ich schon   aber ansonsten hast Du wohl recht und ich fahre die Dinger einfach nicht artgerecht, sondern nur so, dass sie (normalerweise) nicht kaputtgehen  Die berühmte "Eisdielenposerkarre"


----------



## ArSt (29. Dezember 2014)

Da habt ihr beiden aber gut die Kurve gekriegt!  Respekt! 
Bei den Klassikern wären da ein paar Abmeldungen fällig geworden, oder Zwangsurlaub.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Dezember 2014)

ArSt schrieb:


> Da habt ihr beiden aber gut die Kurve gekriegt!  Respekt!
> Bei den Klassikern wären da ein paar Abmeldungen fällig geworden, oder Zwangsurlaub.



 Nix wars mit Eskalation  Und alle, die schon die Popcorn bereit gestellt haben wurden so kurz vom Jahresende bitter enttäuscht 



 

Aber das liegt vielleicht auch an der Herangehensweise ans "Hobby Fahrrad"...immer easy  

In dem Sinne: Guten Rutsch ....aber nicht auf dem Rad 

Ach ja: Wer soll den Zwangsurlaub hier denn verhängen? Gibt doch gar keinen Aufpasser mehr bei den YT. Hier könnten eigentlich völlig unbemerkt die Fetzen fliegen....tun sie aber nicht. Ist doch klasse  ...aber noch ist ja auch nicht contest


----------



## baerst5 (30. Dezember 2014)

jkarwath schrieb:


> Cycle - Cräfters hättsch auch noch ein Paar


Super!
Um welches Schaltwerk handelt es sich hier? Short cage von ...?


----------



## Hagelsturm (30. Dezember 2014)

shimano lx dürfte das sein


----------



## baerst5 (30. Dezember 2014)

Gibts das denn mit kurzen Käfig? Oder sieht das lediglich nach kurz aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich hätte auch auf LX getippt...

...und ich glaube das sieht nur so kurz aus, weil wie auf diesem Bild die obere Rolle gar nicht zu sehen ist :

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/0/3/1/3/_/medium/IMG_9668.JPG


----------



## Brainman (2. Januar 2015)




----------



## TomR. (2. Januar 2015)

wow, das sieht ja mal richtig kuuuhuuuul aus!


----------



## dodderer (2. Januar 2015)

Ja, wenn mir so etwas mal über den Weg laufen würde, dann hätte ich wohl auch ein Rocky............


----------



## John F (2. Januar 2015)

Das ist das Schönste und Stimmigste, was ich hier seit langem gesehen habe!!!


----------



## ceo (2. Januar 2015)

dorado sc ist supergeil


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Januar 2015)

Schön das wenigstens du dein Pipeline noch hast! 


In Memoriam ...


----------



## Brainman (2. Januar 2015)

Daran ändert sich auch erstmal nichts. Das Pipeline hat einfach "Charakter"


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Januar 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Daran ändert sich auch erstmal nichts. Das Pipeline hat einfach "Charakter"


 
 Ja ... definitv,sowas gibts ja heut nicht mehr.
Ich bin nur froh das ich noch das DH t.o hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (2. Januar 2015)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ja ... definitv,sowas gibts ja heut nicht mehr.
> Ich bin nur froh das ich noch das DH t.o hab.


Das solltest du auch behalten. Ist ja inzwischen auch extrem selten und so gut wie gar nicht zu bekommen. Mir ist jedenfalls die letzten Jahre keins über den Weg gelaufen. Und funktionsmäßig kann man mit dem Element DH  ja auch noch richtig Spaß haben.


----------



## der_raubfisch (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

nach längerer Forenabstinenz bin ich auf die Youngtimer-Sparte hier gestoßen, da ich derzeit ein 98er Cannondale F2000SL mit meinen YT-Teilen aufbaue. Das stelle ich dann demnächst auch hier vor. Aber zwischendurch wollte ich euch mein Klein Attitude Race von 2002 vorstellen. Hier passt es ganz gut, bei den Classikern war es immer verpönt.

Hier ein Foto von der Ausbaustufe aus 2010, ziemlich YT und noch mit V-Brakes. Mittlerweile habe ich es auf Scheibe (Magura MT6) umgebaut, die Gabel ist jetzt eine Magura Durin Race, die Tune-Laufräder mussten Mavic Crosstrail weichen. Demnächst wird auch noch die Schaltung gegen eine schwarze 10-fach XT ersetzt. Ihr fragt euch wahrscheinlich, warum das ganze? ganz einfach, weil ich das Klein noch aktiv und regelmäßig fahre. Die V-Brakes haben meine 90 Kilo nicht mehr gescheit abbremsen können, die SID war mir zu weich, die Tune MAG 200 ist mir am Flansch gebrochen und letztlich ist die Tune-BigFoot zu weich, daher der geplante Wechsel zur XT-Kurbel samt restlicher Schaltgruppe.





Hier die Komponenten:

Kurbel, Innenlager, Hörnchen, Sattel, Naben, Schnellspanner, Vorbau sind von Tune
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, STI XTR 952
Chris King Steuersatz
Syncros Sattelstütze und Lenker
V-Break Avid Single Digit Ultimate
SID SL

Wenn ich ein Bild der zweiten Aufbaustufe aus 2012 finde, stelle ich es auch ein. Die dritte folgt dieses Jahr.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Januar 2015)

Coole Kiste

...aber wenn da (außer der Kurbel) was richtig weich ist, dann ist es meistens der TUNE Vorbau...oder nicht?

Außer der SID könnte das (wenns ne Größer KLEINer wäre) von mir sein. Top Zeug dran. TUNE, King und sogar die Reifen sind meine Lieblingsreifen 
Bin gespannt auf weitere Bilder und viel Spaß bei den Youngtimern


----------



## der_raubfisch (5. Januar 2015)

Hi,

schön wenns gefällt! Wie gesagt, der derzeitige Stand sieht anders aus. Die SID ist raus, Tune-LRS auch weg, da die MAG gebrochen ist. Da ich mich mit Tune etwas überworfen habe, fliegt jetzt auch der Rest von Tune raus, ist eine prinzipielle Entscheidung!

Was meint ihr zur aktuellen schwarzen XT-Kurbel? Rein optisch passt die doch!? Ich stelle mir nur die Frage, ob dann gleich alles neu von XT oder nur eine Teillösung?

Die Reifen sind nicht schlecht, finde die X-King Protection aber deutlich besser, weniger pannenanfällig und mehr Grip im Gelände!

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Joobxx (5. Januar 2015)

Alles XT in neu sieht bestimmt richtig Super aus gerade weil die kurbeln dicker (breiter)sind, deine wirken schlanker, sind aber auch schön, ( die nehme ich dann,Scherz)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (5. Januar 2015)

Mist...nur 2. in der Reihe  Wollt grad sagen für den TUNE-Krempel hab ich auch noch Verwendung 

So wie ich das verstehe ist die Kiste im harten bis Renneinsatz. Da würde ich überhaupt nicht davor zurückschrecken eine ganz aktuelle Gruppe zu montieren. XT neu ist sicher total funktional sowie zuverlässig bzw. gibt's es sicher wenig bis gar nichts Zuverlässigeres.

...andererseits gibt es nichts Schöneres als die 950/2ger XTR  Und kaputt bekommen sollte man die auch nicht. Passt auch super zu dem Rad.

Die Worldcup Reifen sind ja auch eher für die Sonntagsrunde mit dem Poserbike und nicht mehr zu bekommen. Die X-King fahre ich auch lieber im Alltagseinsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagelsturm (5. Januar 2015)

ich finde die schwarze xt gruppe auch sehr schick.passt bestimmt gut dran da =)

ich hab noch einiges an 95x xtr über falls du dein tune zeugs loswerden willst.vielleicht gibts ja was zum tauschen


----------



## der_raubfisch (5. Januar 2015)

Ja das Bike wird auch gut genutzt und über Trails geprügelt, die Kumpels haben meist mehr Angst als ich... Der Rahmen ist traumhaft, aber ich will den auch nutzen, deshalb muss alles daran zuverlässig und funktional sein!

Hier der Grund, warum ich skeptisch gegenüber Tune bin:




 

Und so schaut es aktuell, kurz vor einer Ausfahrt aus:


----------



## der_raubfisch (5. Januar 2015)

Mal theoretisch, die 952er XTR würde bleiben: zu welcher stabilen Kurbel (vorzugsweise schwarz) ähnlich der XT würdet ihr raten? Bitte kein Tune! 

Grüße


----------



## Hagelsturm (5. Januar 2015)

na gibts doch passende kurbel zu..aber halt in grau.


----------



## TomR. (5. Januar 2015)

das sieht doch richtig cool aus!


----------



## der_raubfisch (5. Januar 2015)

Stimmt eigentlich. Müsste ich nochmal in mich gehen... Aber auch ökonomischer Sicht wäre es auch sinnvoller, als von der neuen XT Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel, Kassette und Kette zu kaufen.


----------



## malkyway (5. Januar 2015)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,


Schönes Bike!
Den gleichen Rahmen, nur wohl 2-3 Nummern kleiner habe ich jetzt auch - danke nochmal an Stephan für den Tausch.
Ich schlage mich gerade hinter den Kulissen mit der Zusammenstellung rum, daher die kurze Frage zur Einbauhöhe/Federweg Deiner ehemaligen SID.

Um die Steifigkeit mache ich mir weniger Sorgen... Mit dem Sohnemann (7) bin ich nur auf Feld-, Wald- und Forstwegen unterwegs.

Und die Reifen... da bin voll und ganz Holgers Meinung. Ich hab bei uns schon alles versucht, aber die Dinger sind nirgendwo mehr versteckt.

Grüße
Lars


----------



## der_raubfisch (5. Januar 2015)

Sorry die Einbauhöhe weiß ich nicht mehr, hab die Gabel weiter verkauft. Was ihr mit den Reifen alle habt, ich hatte die damals verschenkt!


----------



## Hagelsturm (5. Januar 2015)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich. Müsste ich nochmal in mich gehen... Aber auch ökonomischer Sicht wäre es auch sinnvoller, als von der neuen XT Kurbel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel, Kassette und Kette zu kaufen.



ich hätte auf jeden fall eine recht gut erhaltene da für die ich keine verwendung habe.gerne auch im tausch


----------



## Hagelsturm (5. Januar 2015)

gerne lars..ich habe auch zu danken =) ich denke mal eine solche sid hat etwa die gleiche einbauhöhe wie die verbaute manitou.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (5. Januar 2015)

Ach und hier der Grund, warum ich wieder Youngtimer-entflammt bin. Habe ein 98er Cannondale F2000Sl Rahmen-Gabel-Kit in der Bucht ersteigert, eigentlich nur aus Langeweile und weil ich ein kleines Besucherbike aus meinen Resteteilen zusammenbauen wollte... Naja, jetzt ist das Feuer entfacht!




 

Momentan schaut es so aus, der 953er XTR Umwerfer ist unterwegs, das passende Schaltwerk habe ich noch liegen. Kassette wird wahrscheinlich meine Dura Ace in 11-23 werden.


----------



## ceo (5. Januar 2015)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Mal theoretisch, die 952er XTR würde bleiben: zu welcher stabilen Kurbel (vorzugsweise schwarz) ähnlich der XT würdet ihr raten?





Hagelsturm schrieb:


> na gibts doch passende kurbel zu..aber halt in grau.



die lässt sich auch eloxieren, natürlich auch schwarz (dann kann man auch eine optisch abgerockte günstig kaufen ).


----------



## TomR. (5. Januar 2015)

@ceo: schöne Idee...


----------



## ceo (5. Januar 2015)

TomR. schrieb:


> @ceo: schöne Idee...



danke, sieht mMn echt besser aus als vorher


----------



## Hagelsturm (5. Januar 2015)

das f2ooo kommt auch schick..schwarz matt ist einfach geil.hehe


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Januar 2015)

Lustig das Cannondale  und da sind sogar "Testrider" Reifen drauf  Da hab ich ja nur einen von  

Erinnert mich voll an mein Reste-Cannondale  Und da hatte ich dann Verwendung für ne TUNE-Kurbel 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/die-...rno-spinergy-usw.482966/page-38#post-12566309


----------



## der_raubfisch (6. Januar 2015)

Schön, wenn das CD gefällt. Irgendwie haben wir Parallelen im Bike-Geschmack, oder?  Der Gedanke mit der Kurbel am Klein läasst mich nicht los, hierzu erstelle ich mal ein extra Thema, da das nicht in die Galerie gehört.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## der_raubfisch (6. Januar 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> die lässt sich auch eloxieren, natürlich auch schwarz (dann kann man auch eine optisch abgerockte günstig kaufen ).



Ich habe hierzu mal ein neues Thema eröffnet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kurbelfrage-fuer-klein-attitude-race-2002.740697/


----------



## Freefall79 (6. Januar 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> danke, sieht mMn echt besser aus als vorher



Was ist das denn für ein Spider? Nicht der von Middleburn, oder doch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (6. Januar 2015)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Spider? Nicht der von Middleburn, oder doch?



ney ney, das ist der 112er shimano dh-spider. im moment habe ich zwei passende gute blätter.
mal sehen ob der spider bleiben kann, wenn die verschlissen sind 
dieser lochkreis ist ja doch eher unüblich.


----------



## Freefall79 (6. Januar 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> ney ney, das ist der 112er shimano dh-spider. im moment habe ich zwei passende gute blätter.
> mal sehen ob der spider bleiben kann, wenn die verschlissen sind
> dieser lochkreis ist ja doch eher unüblich.


Abgefahren, dass Du dafür Blätter gefunden hast.  Außer den XTR-DH Ringen habe ich bisher noch keine passenden gesehen/gefunden.


----------



## ceo (6. Januar 2015)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Abgefahren, dass Du dafür Blätter gefunden hast.  Außer den XTR-DH Ringen habe ich bisher noch keine passenden gesehen/gefunden.



blackspire hat welche mit 112er lk hergestellt. das finden war schon etwas mit glück verbunden, aber dieses bike wird (auch aus platzmangel bei mir) im elterlichen heim einquartiert und somit auch nicht permanent geritten. wenn ich mal da bin, dann habe ich dort ein fetziges gefährt, wenn nicht parkts. so halten die blätter hoffentlich eine weile. wahrscheinlich werde ich sie komplett runterfahren müssen


----------



## Hellspawn (9. Januar 2015)

Goldtec hat auch mal welche gemacht. Aber das taugt nur für single, da es sehr dick ist.
Die Blackspire sind da noch am besten. Aber wie schaltet sich das denn, die haben doch keinerlei Schalthilfen?
Und das hintere Blatt hängt in der Luft, weil der Spider hinten keine Abstützung hat. Aber vermutlich macht das nix, sondern sieht nur blöd aus, wenn man von hinten dran guckt.
Aber ist auf jeden Fall ne witzige Idee.


----------



## jkarwath (13. Januar 2015)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Super!
> Um welches Schaltwerk handelt es sich hier? Short cage von ...?


Altes LX mit einem neueren kurzen XT Käfig


----------



## trab (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo
Jetzt hab ich die Kurbel getauscht und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten,Gewicht aktuell 9 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (15. Januar 2015)

Gefedertes Rennrad


----------



## Thias (15. Januar 2015)

Rennrad für Kopfsteinpflasterstrassenrennen


----------



## der_raubfisch (15. Januar 2015)

Ich bin auch wieder etwas weiter gekommen, heute kam die Kassette, Kette dran und die Schaltung ist nun auch eingestellt. Was noch fehlt sind ein paar Pedale. Hier suche ich passende, aber keine Klickies, da dies ein Rad für Gäste wird.





















Was ich noch ändern muss, sind die zu langen Schalthüllen, die schleifen sonst am Faltenbalg. Das ändere ich später. Die gabel schicke ich nächste Woche noch zum Service, das Hinterrad muss noch zentriert werden. Ach und ich suche noch die Kontermutter für einen 95xer XTR-Schnellspanner, hat einer von euch noch einen rumliegen?





Grüße
Christoph


----------



## TomR. (15. Januar 2015)

Das sieht doch vielversprechend aus!


----------



## Hagelsturm (15. Januar 2015)

ich find die pedale hier für nen gästerad ok.nicht zu schwer,unauffällig und verkerssicher. =)


----------



## der_raubfisch (15. Januar 2015)

Die hier habe ich an meinem Trekking-Rad und bin ganz zufrieden. War mir nur unsicher, ob ich nicht besser Bärentatzen alá Saint holen sollte. Aber die sind nicht gerade besucherfreundlich.


----------



## Hagelsturm (15. Januar 2015)

ja die vp's schauen auch ok aus.


----------



## rpguagua (16. Januar 2015)

Hab die Contec Retro die laufen sehr gut und sind aus Alu
Die Contec Grind hab ich auch die laufen auch recht gut, sind aber aus Nylon


----------



## daniel1234 (16. Januar 2015)

trab schrieb:


> Hallo
> Jetzt hab ich die Kurbel getauscht und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten,Gewicht aktuell 9 kgAnhang anzeigen 350721







Mein TO hat 12,5 Kg


----------



## Ramkal2007 (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Meins hatte 11,3kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagelsturm (16. Januar 2015)

der gewichtsunterschied liegt wohl an den disc brakes.


----------



## Brainman (16. Januar 2015)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> der gewichtsunterschied liegt wohl an den disc brakes.


 .....und der Gabel


----------



## no name2606 (16. Januar 2015)

daniel1234 schrieb:


> Mein TO hat 12,5 Kg


Boa die kurbel geht ja mal garnicht!


----------



## Ramkal2007 (17. Januar 2015)

Kurbel finde ich Persönlich auch zu fett!


----------



## trab (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo
Das Gewicht stimmt kann es gerne auf die waage hängen wollte ausprobieren ob ich die 9 kg knacke,stimmt es sind alles Leichtbauteile und die Kurbel ist schon verdammt leicht 595 gr mit Innenlager,ich bin zufrieden so wies ist nur die Reifen hab ich getauscht auf maxxis 330.


----------



## trab (17. Januar 2015)

Jetzt hab ich mein Bontrager Privateer auch wieder komplett.


----------



## Nimron (17. Januar 2015)

Tolles RAD


----------



## baerst5 (17. Januar 2015)

Na ja, fast komplett: Pedale gehören irgendwie schon an ein Fahrrad


----------



## trab (17. Januar 2015)

Ja die kommen schon noch drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (17. Januar 2015)

Sieht cool aus! Schön oldschool...irgendwie will mir die Kurbel nicht so recht dran passen...performance ist aber sicher gut!


----------



## Ramkal2007 (18. Januar 2015)

Schöner Rahmen!
Ausstattung bisl zu neu finde ich!
Eine schöne Ältere XT in Silber schwarz würde da glaube 
ich besser dran Aussehen!


----------



## hankla (19. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## Ramkal2007 (19. Januar 2015)

Die Griffe würde ich tauschen!
Aber sonst ein ein Cooler Cruser


----------



## MacB (19. Januar 2015)

die 2012er Version fand ich am schönsten


----------



## ArSt (19. Januar 2015)

hankla schrieb:


> ...geduldet?


Hier schon,  aber lass das mal die Klassiker sehen..., da fallen sicherlich einige tot um! 
Wilde Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (19. Januar 2015)

Sollen sie ruhig umfallen 
Was einige Klassiker so treiben kann ich ja auch nicht nachvollziehen.
Da werden Räder nach Regeln aufgebaut, die es zu den Zeiten dieser Bikes nie gegeben hat.
Aber kann ja Gott sei Dank jeder machen wie er will


----------



## Hagelsturm (19. Januar 2015)

omg..der hankla topt wieder alles hier ey  wassa nicht alles so schnieken bikes mit geilen teilen dran hat.wahnsinn


----------



## Seven-Eleven (20. Januar 2015)

Mir gefallen beide Aufbauten.
Ist bei der zweiten Version eine TNT Kurbel montiert?


----------



## hankla (20. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## 6ix-pack (20. Januar 2015)

Super sind auch die Zipp Laufräder der ersten Version. Leben die noch? 


Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## hankla (20. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## Brainman (20. Januar 2015)

hankla schrieb:


> Na klar!
> Anhang anzeigen 352317


 Das ist ja mal Lecker 
Ist das hinten eine McMahon Bremse ?


----------



## hankla (20. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## Brainman (20. Januar 2015)

Ja, hast du    ebenfalls McMahon


----------



## Klein-Holgi (21. Januar 2015)

Boah  Was für Merlins... Ein Newsboy in der YT-Galerie...genial...totaler YT-Aufbau...ich bin begeistert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seven-Eleven (21. Januar 2015)

hankla schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 352293
> Caramba - nur nicht die bekannte 'double barrel'!



Doch ist mir bekannt aber ich habe nicht mit gerechnet! 
Ist eine schöne Kurbel!


----------



## stöpsel84 (23. Januar 2015)

So bin mit meinen aller ersten Youngtimer fertig geworden, einem Sintesi


----------



## 6ix-pack (23. Januar 2015)

Einfach nur WOW!!! Starkes Sintesi



Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## TomR. (23. Januar 2015)

das sieht lässig aus! Gratulation!


----------



## Ramkal2007 (23. Januar 2015)

Klasse

Willst nicht die Aufkleber besorgen! Die waren an dem Bike der Hingucker


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Januar 2015)

Boah...da wurden aber wirklich keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut. Klasse geworden mit den Farbklecksen am farblosen Rahmen


----------



## stöpsel84 (23. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Komplimente, ja aufkleber kommen noch.


----------



## Ramkal2007 (23. Januar 2015)




----------



## coast13 (23. Januar 2015)

sehr schöner Aufbau !! Klasse 

Da kann der Contest ja kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Promodbike (24. Januar 2015)

Sehr schöne Räder 
@hankla: Was ist das für ein Vorbau auf dem großen Bild ? Original ?


----------



## hankla (24. Januar 2015)

Promodbike schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Vorbau auf dem großen Bild ? Original ?


Wenn du die LenkerVorbauEinheit meinst, die ist von deKerf.


----------



## stöpsel84 (24. Januar 2015)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> So bin mit meinen aller ersten Youngtimer fertig geworden, einem SintesiAnhang anzeigen 353173


Hallo, was würdet ihr für das Rad zahlen? Will es verkaufen, da es zum rumstehen zu schade ist. Teile sind Ritchey, Sachs, Ringle, XTR, Acor usw...


----------



## coast13 (24. Januar 2015)

so schnell soll es gleich wieder gehen ? Bist denn mal damit gefahren ?


----------



## TomR. (24. Januar 2015)

tja, so ist es halt manchmal...man hat Spass daran ein Rad aufzubauen, die Teile zu suchen und es fertig zu bekommen, aber letztendlich hat man schon sein "Fahr"-Rad...so lange das gute Stück in gute Hände kommt ist doch alles ok...


----------



## coast13 (24. Januar 2015)

TomR. schrieb:


> ...so lange das gute Stück in gute Hände kommt ist doch alles ok...



das hoffen ich doch auch mal ! 

Auch für dein Scott !! ...da ist der Fall ja ähnlich gelagert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (24. Januar 2015)

ja, deshalb habe ich mich zu Wort gemeldet...mir gehts ja ähnlich. Auch wenn ich mir das Rad gern anschaue, letztendlich ist es totes Kapital und ich hab noch ein paar Ideen=)


----------



## davelon83 (25. Januar 2015)

TomR. schrieb:


> ja, deshalb habe ich mich zu Wort gemeldet...mir gehts ja ähnlich. Auch wenn ich mir das Rad gern anschaue, letztendlich ist es totes Kapital und ich hab noch ein paar Ideen=)


dann hoffe ich mal, dass das Scott einen guten Preis erzielt! Ich drücke dir die Daumen!


----------



## TomR. (25. Januar 2015)

hm...sieht eher nicht danach aus=(...ich werde sehen


----------



## trab (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo
Das ist mein Uphill bike
Lg


----------



## dodderer (25. Januar 2015)

Und oben angekommen, was machst Du dann 
Runtershutteln oder mit dem Lift hinab?


----------



## ArSt (25. Januar 2015)

Mensch dodderer, ist doch klar: Dann wechselt er zum Downhill Bike!


----------



## TomR. (25. Januar 2015)

das Downhill Bike hat man beim Uphill auf dem Rücken...runter dann umgekehrt=) hihi...Spaß muss sein...schönes Rad!


----------



## dodderer (25. Januar 2015)

Tja, hätte ich ja wirklich selber drauf kommen können.....


----------



## ceo (25. Januar 2015)

was wiegt's denn, sieht leicht aus.


----------



## baerst5 (25. Januar 2015)

dodderer schrieb:


> Und oben angekommen, was machst Du dann
> Runtershutteln oder mit dem Lift hinab?


What goes up must come down!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. Januar 2015)

Cooles Rad Was wiegt das denn?

Aber einfach mal angenommen, man würde ein Uphill Bike den Berg runterschieben 

....das ist genau das was 90% der Bergabfahrer mit ihren 18 kg Monstern und dem Helm auf dem Hinterkopf berghoch machen


----------



## trab (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo
Fahre gerne Uphill Rennen und da zählt einfach das Gewicht unf runter bin ich immer noch gekommenmein speci wiegt 7,4 kg


----------



## ArSt (25. Januar 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Aber einfach mal angenommen, man würde ein Uphill Bike den Berg runterschieben


Lach nicht Holger, bei uns gab's das alles schon vor 20 Jahren: Beim Esterbergrennen, ein reines Uphillrennen, waren früher ultraleichte KLEINs dabei, die hatten nur vorne an ihrer Starrgabel eine leichte Canti-Bremse. Die Jungs haben dann nach dem Rennen ihre Bikes zum Teil den Berg hinunter geschoben. Allerdings ist es da auch teilweise genauso steil, wie wir es 2013 beim KLEIN-Treffen, hinten vor der Partnachklamm sehen konnten.


----------



## moe 11 (26. Januar 2015)

Hab gerade das Cannondale ins Kino ausgeführt, naja das Arme Rad musste leider draußen warten und hat dann eine Weiße Haube verpasst bekommen. Beim nachhause fahren hatte es mir aber schon wieder verziehen, da es mich nicht abgeworfen hat.


----------



## westender (26. Januar 2015)

Cannondales sind ja eh froh wenn man sie schonmal nicht übern Acker schmeisst  da ist so ein wenig Schnee ja nix


----------



## Ramkal2007 (26. Januar 2015)

Ein Klasse Rahmen den wollte ich mir früher auch mal zulegen!

Das S-Works

Nur habe ich gemerkt Neu zu teuer und gebraucht kam zu bekommen!


----------



## stöpsel84 (26. Januar 2015)

So hier nochmal ein paar Bilder in freier Wildbahn


----------



## malkyway (26. Januar 2015)

sieht einfach klasse aus


----------



## Seven-Eleven (27. Januar 2015)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> So hier nochmal ein paar Bilder in freier Wildbahn
> Anhang anzeigen 354444 Anhang anzeigen 354446




Behalt es!
Du wirst dich ansonsten ärgern.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramkal2007 (27. Januar 2015)

Ganz deiner Meinung Seven!
So ein schönes Bike mit sehr viel Auge fürs Aussehen!
Bekommst nicht das was du dir wünscht dafür!
Mach wie du gedacht hast, die Aufkleber drauf und freue dich das es deines ist!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## stöpsel84 (29. Januar 2015)

@Ramkal2007 und Seven-Eleven, ich behalte es, sind gerade die Deals gekommen un es sieht einfach geil aus. Ihr hat recht


----------



## ceo (29. Januar 2015)

wie ein aufkleber doch die gesinnung ändern kann


----------



## stöpsel84 (29. Januar 2015)

Weil's Geil aussieht und auch klasse fährt


----------



## Pornocchio (29. Januar 2015)

Passt aber auch wie Arsch in den Eimer. Top !


----------



## Ramkal2007 (29. Januar 2015)

Top
Zum Sintesi gehören auch die Decals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (29. Januar 2015)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Weil's Geil aussieht und auch klasse fährt


klar ist's chic und schön aufgebaut, aber warum wolltest es denn erst so dringend loswerden?


----------



## Hagelsturm (29. Januar 2015)

schaut echt klasse aus..würd ich never weggeben


----------



## stöpsel84 (29. Januar 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> klar ist's chic und schön aufgebaut, aber warum wolltest es denn erst so dringend loswerden?


Weil ich erst gedacht habe das es für meinen allmountain touren nicht so geeignet ist und ich mir ein allmountaintauglicheres aufbauen wollte.


----------



## Ramkal2007 (29. Januar 2015)

Ganz Ehrlich, ich würde es für Schönwettertouren behalten und für alle Tage mir ein 
einfaches MTB Aufbauen! Mit Deore oder LX und fertig!


----------



## Brainman (29. Januar 2015)

Sieht aber echt noch ein Tick besser aus mit den Decals. Ich würde es auch behalten und zur Not an die Wand hängen.


----------



## Ramkal2007 (29. Januar 2015)

Man bedenke das diese Bike nie mehr hergestellt wird!
Habe mein Storck Bandit verkauft vor etwa 9 Jahren und mich geärgert!
So etwas würde ich nicht mehr machen!


----------



## Pornocchio (29. Januar 2015)

Mann, das gehört nur noch zur Eisdiele geschubst und wieder zurück.
Damit fährt man doch nicht mehr ernsthaft. Da tät ich es lieber einem Sammler geben.


----------



## ice (29. Januar 2015)

sieht super aus 
und eine kluge Entscheidung es doch zu behalten...


----------



## ceo (29. Januar 2015)

stimmt.


----------



## ThomasBS (18. Februar 2015)

Mein neues Projekt. CD Super V500 von 99.

P.S. Wie kann man hier die Fotos so hochladen, dass sie in groß und nicht als Miniaturansicht erscheinen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (18. Februar 2015)

Einfach bei der Auswahl "Vollbild" anklicken


----------



## ThomasBS (18. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Pornocchio (19. Februar 2015)

Copy / Paste ist das einfachste.


----------



## Hagelsturm (19. Februar 2015)

wenn man aber eine datei beim antwort erstellen direkt hochlädt ist da nicht viel mit c&p.


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Februar 2015)

Ok, danke für die Hilfestellungen. Mich würde jetzt aber gerne eure Meinung zu meinem Bike interessieren, denn um Bikes geht es doch in dem Thread.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Februar 2015)

Bist Du Motorradfahrer? Ansonsten kenne ich mich mit Cannondale nicht so aus...


----------



## dodderer (19. Februar 2015)

Blau -Gelb ist eine schöne Farbkombi . Ne Fatty ist immer gut , der Rest vom Rad Geschmacksache 
Meins wäre es nicht.
Schau mal nach den anderen SMP Sätteln, da gibt es deutlich schönere. Der "EXTRA" ist schon weniger fett, der "Evolution" passt an alle Räder, und der "Komposit" wegen der komplett fehlenden Polsterung an fullys. Meiner Meinung nach..................


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Februar 2015)

Holgi, wie kommst du darauf, dass ich Motorradfahrer sein könnte? Ich weiß, deine Leidenschaft sind die Kleins. Ich hatte mal ein 99er Klein Mantra Comp, aber habe es leider nach ein paar Jahren verkauft. War eine coole Kiste. Für mich ist es auch das erste CD.


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Februar 2015)

Den Sattel habe ich genommen, da ich zwei Mal ein schmerzhaftes Blutgerinsel an der Pofalte hatte. Aus dem Grund fuhr ich die letzten drei Jahre kein Rad mehr, sondern Sport-Tretroller. 
Ich wollte die alte Optik des SV, aber mit moderneren Komponenten. Daher die XT Dualcontroler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Februar 2015)

ThomasBS schrieb:


> Holgi, wie kommst du darauf, dass ich Motorradfahrer sein könnte? Ich weiß, deine Leidenschaft sind die Kleins. Ich hatte mal ein 99er Klein Mantra Comp, aber habe es leider nach ein paar Jahren verkauft. War eine coole Kiste. Für mich ist es auch das erste CD.



Vorderbremse rechts ist für mich typisch Moppedfahrer  Ich hab mal ein Palomino gekauft da war das so...dooferweise mit Scheibenbremsen. War etwas mehr Arbeit das umzumontieren. Ich hab den Verkäufer damals gefragt, warum er das so gemacht hat...ob er Linkshänder sei...da kam als Antwort: Ne, Motorrad...da ist rechts auch vorne ... 

Tja...jetzt fahr ich auch Motorrad, aber die Bremsen lasse ich alle so an meinen Rädern. Rechts ist bei mir hinten


----------



## Ramkal2007 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre auch links hinten rechts vorn!
Dem Dieb wünsche ich dann einen schönen Sturz übern Lenker


----------



## westender (19. Februar 2015)

ebenso bei den Engländern: rechts für vorne...nettes Super V. Maguras in Gelb wären noch was


----------



## ThomasBS (19. Februar 2015)

Ich war zwar mal Motorradfahrer, aber ich bin auch Linkshänder. Wenn ich jemanden mit meinen Rädern oder Rollern fahren lasse, sage ich auch vorher als erstes das die Bremse für ihn untypisch ist.


----------



## rpguagua (19. Februar 2015)

Mich hätte es letzten Sommer auf einer DH Strecke fast abgeworfen weil das Leihbike die Bremsen "normal" montiert hat und ich als Motorradfahrer natürlich meine eigenen UK montiert habe...Mir geht bis heute nicht ein, warum das bei Motorrädern und Rollern genau umgekehrt zu Fahrrädern ist.


----------



## coast13 (19. Februar 2015)

hat mit dem Panikreflex bei Rechtshändern zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (19. Februar 2015)

........und den haben die Briten nicht


----------



## rpguagua (19. Februar 2015)

oder Motorradfahrer


----------



## coast13 (19. Februar 2015)

ich hab das mal gelesen. 
Bei Motoradfahrern is der Reflex der rechten Hand durch den Gasgriff sozussagen "ausgetrickst"

...und was die Briten mit der rechten Hand so alles machen entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis


----------



## Klein-Holgi (19. Februar 2015)

na toll....jetzt freu ich mich auf März, dass ich wieder aufs Mopped komm...jetzt trau ich mich gar nicht mehr  

Aber es ist ein lustiges Thema, wenn man mal googelt: Warum ist die Vorderradbremse links...? Abendfüllend...oder Tage?


----------



## KLEINTOMANO (23. Februar 2015)

Good morning everyone! Here you have my latest acquisition: A *YETI AS-R*. I would ask the wise in subject *YETI *tell me if they knew what year is this model *Yeti AS-R*, since I have been looking for information and have not found a bike like mine. *NO* has serial number and original painting *YETI*.

Ask for help from someone who can tell me *the exact year of manufacture*. Thank You.

Also I leave a picture of *SASQUATCH* making new friends at my house .....

Greetings to all and thanks!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Februar 2015)

Great colourful picture  !!! But I have no idea about Yeti..


----------



## KLEINTOMANO (23. Februar 2015)

Thanks Klein-Holgi! I'll wait to see if any YETI CYCLES guru who can help me to find out the year of my AS-R. There must be someone who can help me !!!!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Februar 2015)

I remember how difficult it was to find out dates for the Quantum Pro - as it has a unique colour (also for the MC2 stem) and the cut seat tube


----------



## gtbiker (23. Februar 2015)

Nice ride, dude 
May be you can take a look here: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-yetis.531201/
Cheers!


----------



## 6ix-pack (23. Februar 2015)

KLEINTOMANO schrieb:


> Good morning everyone! Here you have my latest acquisition: A *YETI AS-R*. I would ask the wise in subject *YETI *tell me if they knew what year is this model *Yeti AS-R*, since I have been looking for information and have not found a bike like mine. *NO* has serial number and original painting *YETI*.
> 
> Ask for help from someone who can tell me *the exact year of manufacture*. Thank You.
> 
> ...



looks like 2003!

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/older-categ...sion/yeti-cycles/as-r/prd_362135_1509crx.aspx

greetings
6ix-pack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLEINTOMANO (23. Februar 2015)

Yes .... in my QUANTUM PRO had no problems;

Frame: KLEIN QUANTUM PRO 1995 Jamaican Gold Color -Size 57cm-

Serial number: 57-0-03-95-047

"57" = Size 57 cm
"0" = Quantum PRO
"03" = Month of manufacture (March)
"95" = Year of production (1995)
"047" = Production line number


Fork: KLEIN AEROS Jamaican Gold


----------



## KLEINTOMANO (23. Februar 2015)

Yes .... looks like 2003, but not the same model or the logo YETI. I guess it will be around the years 2000-2003, but would like to know the exact year.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Februar 2015)

The "problem" is, that I think no Quantum Pro in 95 were sold in Jamaican Gold regularly. Jamaican Gold is a colour from the TREK-aera (Adept Fully for example) 

It should be as rare as this one: 

http://www.oldklein.com/vanha/kleinit/AdroitLyle.htm

This is a real Adroit with the welded seat clamp... your frame ist 95 and has NO welded seat clamp (as they had in 96 normally). In 1997 calatogue the welded seat-clamp was cut...the yellow pearl quantum pro has the short seat tube...


----------



## KLEINTOMANO (23. Februar 2015)

My KLEIN QUANTUM PRO is extra-rare !! Yeeeah !!


----------



## Brainman (23. Februar 2015)

KLEINTOMANO schrieb:


> My KLEIN QUANTUM PRO is extra-rare !! Yeeeah !!



Bring it better quickly in a locker. We all know where you live


----------



## KLEINTOMANO (23. Februar 2015)

I'm asking for help to put in the time my YETI AS-R !!! HELP ME !!!!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. Februar 2015)

I am sorry...but I only see KLEINs in your intitial pic  Did you post it in the YETI-thread...they will know


----------



## gazza-loddi (23. Februar 2015)




----------



## Ohmchen (25. Februar 2015)

*Achtung! Crosspromotion!
*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/warum-dieses-bike-zu-mir-passt-ein-erfahrungsaustausch-fred.744928/

Dort geht nicht so sehr um Stilechtheit, sondern eher um Fahrer und Bike, 
bzw. warum einem das Fahrverhalten von Bike XY so gut gefällt. 

Mein Beitrag ist dieses Etwas:
(Die Komponenten waren nur nach Funktion zusammengestellt.
Es fuhr sich derartig interessant, dass ich unbedingt das oben
genannte Thema erstellen musste.)



 

 

 

Grüße an alle Bike-Nerds!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (25. Februar 2015)

1998


----------



## gazza-loddi (25. Februar 2015)

mein kumpel würde dafür töten um eins zubekommen !


----------



## Tucana (25. Februar 2015)

Da kenn ich mehrere 

Einen 1997 STS DH Rahmen hätte ich aber vl abzugeben ..


----------



## dodderer (25. Februar 2015)

(Das Fahrrad, nicht die IS-Absichten)


----------



## dodderer (25. Februar 2015)

Ohmchen schrieb:


> *Achtung! Crosspromotion!
> *
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/warum-dieses-bike-zu-mir-passt-ein-erfahrungsaustausch-fred.744928/
> 
> ...



Wenn es so gut gepasst hat, warum dann der Verkauf? Was Anderes, was besser passt? Neue Liebe?
Finde die Gabel zu "dick" für die Rahmenrohre, so rein augenmäßig.
Aber meine Fahrräder sehen auch immer irgendwie ein wenig "anders" aus


----------



## Ohmchen (25. Februar 2015)

Wie schon geschrieben: Es ging vorrangig um die Funktion.
Es war ja auch mal die wesentlich dezentere AMP F1 dran.
Die war nur nach einem Sturz ein bisschen verzogen.
Die ebenfalls nicht passende Deore Kurbel läuft bei mir
unter "Understatement"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (26. Februar 2015)

tucana...schick ma pn was du haben magst !


----------



## BigVolker (26. Februar 2015)

@Tucana Ist die Bremsscheibe am Vorderrad deines Lobo nicht verkehrt herum montiert?


----------



## Tucana (26. Februar 2015)

@gazza-loddi 

hast Unterhaltung 

@BigVolker 

Nein, gehört so.


----------



## dodderer (26. Februar 2015)

Ist auch Wumpe wie rum die Dinger drauf sind, in 99% der Fälle. Die Schräge der Streben dient dem Ausgleich bei Erwärmung, und das tut es in beide Richtungen.


----------



## Tucana (26. Februar 2015)

Da muss ich glaub ich widersprechen. 

Durch das Betätigen der Bremse hast Du eindeutig eine Krafteinwirkung
von beiden Seiten (gleichmäßig, da über Hydraulik verteilt). 
Diese Kraft wird scheinbar optimal durch diese Form abgeleitet. Nicht
umsonst sind Boone Ritzel auch so geformt, und die Montagerichtung ist
die selbe wie hier:


----------



## dodderer (26. Februar 2015)

Naja, ich habe es irgendwann mal ausprobiert, und keinen Unterschied feststellen können. Und das nicht nur beim Radeln auf dem Rentnerradweg, sondern mit 95kg im bikepark. Sollte es theoretisch einen Unterschied machen ist mir dieser wiederum Wumpe, solange es für mich in der Praxis keinen Unterscheid macht.


----------



## dodderer (26. Februar 2015)

.........und außerdem ist Deine Bremsscheibe ja anders als 99% der Scheiben montiert! Warum dass?
Sind alle anderen Bremsenhersteller doof, oder ist es eine Fehlkonstruktion an Deinem Rad?


----------



## Tucana (26. Februar 2015)

Diese gehören so montiert, man kann sie auch nur so montieren. 
Siehe Versenkungen für die Schrauben. War 1998, einer der ersten
DH Bremsen. Zeiten ändern sich, Designs auch.


----------



## coast13 (26. Februar 2015)

ich würd mir da eher wegen dem Tragbild der Scheibe Gedanken machen.....


----------



## Tucana (26. Februar 2015)

Das Fahrrad wurde nach Aufbau (vor einem guten Monat) nicht
wirklich bewegt, die Bremsbeläge sind auch noch NEU. 

Muss alles noch eingefahren werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (26. Februar 2015)

ach so!


----------



## Brainman (26. Februar 2015)

Tucana schrieb:


> Diese gehören so montiert, man kann sie auch nur so montieren.
> Siehe Versenkungen für die Schrauben. War 1998, einer der ersten
> DH Bremsen. Zeiten ändern sich, Designs auch.


Warum sind sie dann oben auf dem Bild anders herum Montiert ?


----------



## Tucana (26. Februar 2015)

Die einen sind von einem Raleigh DH und die vom Lobo waren am Lobo.


----------



## Brainman (27. Februar 2015)

Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist das die Scheibe so wie sie bei dir auf der Mauer liegt "richtig" rum liegt, so wie sie auch montiert werden sollte.



Tucana schrieb:


>



Ist übrigens auch laut Hope Anleitung so vorgesehen.
Die selbe Scheibe ist auf dem Bild mit der Boxxer Gabel allerdings anders herum montiert, also eigentlich Falsch herum. 



Tucana schrieb:


>


----------



## Tucana (27. Februar 2015)

Wie geschrieben, die Scheibe vom Lobo lässt sich nur so montieren


----------



## gazza-loddi (27. Februar 2015)

ich merk nur was wenn die dinger quitschen...das nervt... dann dreh ich das teil um ....is mir aber das erstmal beim aktuellen lawwill passiert


----------



## ice (7. März 2015)

bei der Bastelei in diesem Winter mit DBR und Steppenwolf ist das Simplon nicht verschont geblieben 
es hat einige Teile geerbt und auch was neues bekommen und so hat das Gewicht jetzt eine 9 vor dem  Komma ...


----------



## micha_jkb (7. März 2015)

ice schrieb:


> bei der Bastelei in diesem Winter mit DBR und Steppenwolf ist das Simplon nicht verschont geblieben
> es hat einige Teile geerbt und auch was neues bekommen und so hat das Gewicht jetzt eine 9 vor dem  Komma ...


Kommt gut!


----------



## dodderer (7. März 2015)

Tja, da ich mir ja letztens vorwerfen lassen musste meine interessanten Räder nicht zu zeigen, fangen wir mal an mit dem San Andreas.
Geändert wurden über den Winter:
Lefty "JAKE" mit 100mm Federweg raus, Lefty "MAX" mit 130mm Federweg rein.
3 x 10 weg, stattdessen 1 x 10 mit 36 / 11-34 und Rohloff / Blackspire Kettenführung. Ebenfalls ein SRAM Type 2 Schaltwerk verbaut. Mit diesen Maßnahmen ist Ende mit dem Kettengeklappere 
Sachs Kurbel raus und Race Face Next rein
Modolo Vorbau weg, da zu lang, und einen schönen Syncros drangeschraubt
Felgen Mavic 317 getauscht gegen vorne Mavic 321 und hinten Laufrad Fulcrum Red Metal. Deutlich bessere Reifenperformance bei niedrigem Luftdruck.
Bremsscheiben Magura Storm getauscht gegen Magura Storm SL
Nach dem Radeln bin ich in Camberg beim Supermarkt gewesen, das Rad war draußen angeschlossen. Als ich wieder raus kam wartete jemand auf mich, der mir am Ende 2000,00€ bot für das Rad. Es ist immer noch meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (8. März 2015)

Sieht super aus das MC @dodderer 
Scheint jetzt auch viel stimmiger mit der Lefty Max!


----------



## Ramkal2007 (8. März 2015)

Ein richtiger Brecher für stramme Waden
Die Kurbel falls du sie mal abgeben solltest?
Hätte ich dafür Verwendung


----------



## Deleted 223019 (14. März 2015)

Sehr geil! San Andreas mit BB7!!!


----------



## MatzeLive81 (14. März 2015)

Das San Andreas ist einfach ein geniales Bike 

Ist ein Votec Cougar noch ein Youngtimer ?


----------



## _Tom__ (20. März 2015)

Hier ma meins


----------



## Klein-Holgi (20. März 2015)

Cooles Gerät. Wie schwer ist das denn? Irgendwo knapp über 9 oder? Braucht die SID wirklich den Booster vorne? Sieht bisschen überladen aus da an der Bremse an dem sonst so zurückhaltenden Aufbau ....aber was heißt "zurückhaltend"  King, Tune, Thomson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_jkb (20. März 2015)

_Tom__ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 371065 Hier ma meins


Das ist mal cool! Um mich meinem Vorredner anzuanzuschließen, brauchts den Brake Booster vorn wirklich?


----------



## Hagelsturm (21. März 2015)

da habt ihr seine rennsemmel aber noch nicht gesehen..das cooles ding =)


----------



## _Tom__ (21. März 2015)

Hi!
Schön, dass es auch andren gefällt 

Richtig, das Bike wiegt so 9,2 kg - wobei ich mit 8,4kg begonnen habe... Wollte es dann aber noch bergtauglicher machen.
Der Booster vorn wirkt wirklich sehr überladen, wobei der Druckpunkt wirklich noch ein Tick genauer ist...

Der Plan ist jetzt: Mit dem Bike an der Trailtrophy teilzunehmen 
Anmeldung steht schon - nur die Gabel, Kurbel, LRS, Bremse müssen weichen.
Geplant ist dann ein Hope/Cx ray / Notubes arch LRS, Talas Gabel, Magura MT5 und noch ne andre Kurbel. Mal sehen, wies wird!

Also wer besagte gesuchte Teile hat oder die Sid Team bzw. das Tune Kurbelset haben möchte, der melde sich gern bei mir.

Grüße!

*anbei nochmal die 8,4er Variante*


----------



## micha_jkb (21. März 2015)

_Tom__ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 371277 Hi!
> Schön, dass es auch andren gefällt
> 
> Richtig, das Bike wiegt so 9,2 kg - wobei ich mit 8,4kg begonnen habe... Wollte es dann aber noch bergtauglicher machen.
> ...


Ich bin gespannt! Bitte ein Foto nach dem Umbau!


----------



## dodderer (22. März 2015)

So, für die nicht-Marin Liebhaber auch was zum gucken


----------



## Brainman (22. März 2015)

Schönes Bike  auch wenn ich einen anderen Vorbau nehmen würde


----------



## TomR. (22. März 2015)

der Rahmen sieht schon krass aus=) Wie aus einem Stück gepresst!


----------



## ArSt (22. März 2015)

Mensch Andreas, was hast Du denn da zusammengeschraubt? 
Lauter vergessene Teile aus den hintersten Ecken Deiner "Schatzkammer für Träumer" unterm Dach? 
Sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## coast13 (22. März 2015)

ArSt schrieb:


> Mensch Andreas, was hast Du denn da zusammengeschraubt?
> Lauter vergessene Teile aus den hintersten Ecken Deiner "Schatzkammer für Träumer" unterm Dach?
> Sieht richtig gut aus!



Tja, mit dem Quake ging Marin damals schon einen polarisierenden Weg. Das Fully fand ICH noch "naja", aber beim HT........
Aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## dodderer (22. März 2015)

coast13 schrieb:


> Tja, mit dem Quake ging Marin damals schon einen *polarisierenden* Weg. Das Fully fand ICH noch "naja", aber beim HT........
> Aber nur meine Meinung



Genau so ist es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (23. März 2015)

Klasse Bike, das Marin. Nichts was ich haben möchte, aber ein super stimmig aufgebauter Zeitzeuge. Nicht timecorrect, aber im Stil.


----------



## Seven-Eleven (23. März 2015)

dodderer schrieb:


> Genau so ist es



Da stimme ich dir zu!
An die Kombi "Wuchtiger Rahmen + filigrane Gabel" muss man sich gewöhnen. Aber nach einer Weile ist es OK.


----------



## BigJohn (23. März 2015)

dodderer schrieb:


> So, für die nicht-Marin Liebhaber auch was zum gucken


Ist das das Teil aus England, oder war das ein anderes Silbernes?


----------



## dodderer (23. März 2015)

Nein, das aus GB ist ein Quake. Sieht vorne gleich aus, hinten aber mit Federung.


----------



## 6ix-pack (23. März 2015)

Das *Marin* war für mich schon immer sehr ähnlich zum *Mountain Cycle Moho*. Von daher alleine schon schön! 

Hier mal geliehen aus dem www:





ps: ihr habt übrigens den gleichen Geschmack beim Vorbau, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## dodderer (23. März 2015)

Tja, das MC MOHO finde ich auch rattenscharf 



Aber an sowas ranzukommen ist ja fast schon utopisch, und wenn was auftaucht, dann zu Preisen


----------



## 6ix-pack (24. März 2015)

dodderer schrieb:


> Tja, das MC MOHO finde ich auch rattenscharf Anhang anzeigen 372023
> 
> Aber an sowas ranzukommen ist ja fast schon utopisch, und wenn was auftaucht, dann zu Preisen Anhang anzeigen 372024



Richtig, leider sind davon nicht allzuviele im Umlauf. Und zudem immer nur in kleinen Rahmengrößen, sodass sich ein Import für mich bis jetzt nie gelohnt hat. Denn bei Rahmengröße S oder M kann ich auch mit ner langen Sattelstütze nix fahrbares zaubern...


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. April 2015)

Sooo, jetzt bin ich auch wieder im Besitz eines Youngtimers


----------



## Brainman (19. April 2015)

Schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (19. April 2015)

jo, echt chic geworden !!


----------



## TomR. (19. April 2015)

sehr schön geworden! Gute Fahrt!


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. April 2015)

Besten Dank euch!


----------



## micha_jkb (23. April 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sooo, jetzt bin ich auch wieder im Besitz eines Youngtimers


Rakete!!!


----------



## dodderer (23. April 2015)




----------



## micha_jkb (23. April 2015)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe meines Cannondale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_jkb (23. April 2015)

dodderer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 380632


 ja genau diese meine ich...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (23. April 2015)

Ich erkenn zwar jetzt nicht sonderlich viel auf den Bildern, aber gibt's da nicht ne bessere Lösung als die 3 weißen Kabelbinder für die Leitung?


----------



## micha_jkb (23. April 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Ich erkenn zwar jetzt nicht sonderlich viel auf den Bildern, aber gibt's da nicht ne bessere Lösung als die 3 weißen Kabelbinder für die Leitung?


Es sind mehr als 3 . das wird ausgebessert wenn der Rahmen mal beim pulvern war. Will das nicht zweimal machen.

Micha


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. April 2015)

Was spricht denn gegen diese Farbkombination? Sieht auch nicht so aus als wäre "der Lack ab". Steht doch noch gut da 

Hat mich im ersten Moment farblich sofort an das DeKerf von Koe erinnert und das fand ich damals schon eine gewagte, aber ganz spaßige Farbkombi. So sah das mal aus:

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/vm/2k/vm2kx0jnl64w/large_DSC_2436.JPG?0


----------



## Ramkal2007 (24. April 2015)

Und die gleiche Gabel liegt bei mir auch noch rum


----------



## micha_jkb (24. April 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen diese Farbkombination? Sieht auch nicht so aus als wäre "der Lack ab". Steht doch noch gut da
> 
> Hat mich im ersten Moment farblich sofort an das DeKerf von Koe erinnert und das fand ich damals schon eine gewagte, aber ganz spaßige Farbkombi. So sah das mal aus:
> 
> http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/vm/2k/vm2kx0jnl64w/large_DSC_2436.JPG?0


In der tat ist an einigen Stellen der Lack ab. Habe den Rahmen selbst lackiert, low budget eben. Rot elox und gelbgrün geben einen guten Kontrast, finde ich.


----------



## micha_jkb (24. April 2015)

Ramkal2007 schrieb:


> Und die gleiche Gabel liegt bei mir auch noch rum


Ich brauch noch eine 1x1 für mein schwinn ssp


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. April 2015)

Weiß gar nicht wo ich die Bilder posten kann....gab nämlich kein Aufbauthema dazu, weils einfach wieder aus Reste zusammengeschustert wurde. 900ter Shifter, 950ger Schaltwerk, 960ger Kurbel usw....Alles aus irgendwelchen Kisten, nur eine Aheadkappe hatte ich nicht mehr 

Das MC San Laphroaig - von oben....





und von unten....









....und morgen steck ich die 2.4er Fat Albert rein


----------



## baerst5 (24. April 2015)

Ne Flasche Whisky geleert und dann mal eben schell ein San Andreas zusammen geschraubt oder wie?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. April 2015)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Ne Flasche Whisky geleert und dann mal eben schell ein San Andreas zusammen geschraubt oder wie?



 Genau so sieht das Bike aus oder? 

Ne...die Stöpsel sammel ich schon seit 10 Tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (24. April 2015)

tolle Idee mit dem Deckel...in der Umsetzung noch verbesserungswürdig, aber der Grundgedanke stimmt!=)


----------



## Brainman (24. April 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Genau so sieht das Bike aus oder?
> 
> Ne...die Stöpsel sammel ich schon seit 10 Tagen
> Anhang anzeigen 380905



Und den du jetzt verbaut hast hattest du doppelt oder wie ? 
Da Sammelst du die 10 Jahre und jetzt bohrst du einfach ein Loch rein


----------



## TomR. (24. April 2015)

10 TAGE, er schrieb 10 TAGE!=)


----------



## Brainman (25. April 2015)

TomR. schrieb:


> 10 TAGE, er schrieb 10 TAGE!=)



Freudscher verleser  erklärt aber warum das Bike aussieht wie es aussieht.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (25. April 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Freudscher verleser  erklärt aber warum das Bike aussieht wie es aussieht.




 Weltklasse  Die 10 Tage waren natürlich ein Scherz  Hicks...

Ne, ich glaub doppelt war der nicht, aber der lustigste farblich. Leider dachte ich, dass ich die Schraube versenkt einbauen kann und hab durch das Plastik etwas größer gebohrt. Ging aber nicht, weil der Kork weggebröselt ist. Also musste ich ne Unterlegscheibe drüber packen. Sieht nix aus und wird noch geändert. Ist ja nun kein besonderer Stopfen  Den gibt's in fast jedem Supermarkt...

Schlimmer als der Korken ist aber, dass die Bremsleitung für hinten zu kurz ist. Das kostet bei Formula wieder ein Vermögen  Oder ich hab noch eine längere rumliegen. Muss mal schauen. Die Bremsen sind so klasse fürs Geld. Teils bekommt man ein Komplettset für 50 Euro. Da gibt's nix besseres als diese Oro K24 oder K18...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. April 2015)

Hatte ich das Foto jemals in der Galerie gepostet  

Adept Pro in Plum Crazy und das C9 in vermutlich catalunya splash. Der Rahmen wurde seinerzeit in dieser Farbe lackiert, weil paar Tropfen dieses Lacks von einer Audi-Lackierung übrig blieben...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (30. April 2015)

heiser shaiß holger


----------



## ceo (30. April 2015)

das audiblau ist chic, aber was macht der gt sattel da


----------



## Sittenstrolch (30. April 2015)

Das ist Holgi-Style, das macht der da. Und da gibt es keine Diskussion, frag ihn selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. April 2015)

Ganz einfach: Der Sattel kam mit nem GT Aggressor 3.0 und das war das Kinderrad des großen ne Zeitlang bis es zu klein war 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6002067483/

Bzw ist es jetzt ein anderes Kinderrad 

Auf dem Adept Pro war ein normaler Sattel drauf in der Flite-art, aber mein etwas geschmacksfehlgeleiteter Sohnemann wollte seinen GT Sattel mitnehmen auf sein Adept Pro. So ist es dann passiert...bis ihm einfiel, dass so ein 29er Cube das bessere Rad wäre 

Beim Sattel kann ich es ja noch verstehen, dass einer, auf dem man gut sitzt es dann bleiben soll Beim Cube...

Es sind auch noch GT-Pedale auf dem Klein 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/88917...FFn-9SHAVd-9SHAsf-9SHyPu-a1PaYw-dQDAYt-9Dhxtt


----------



## MatzeLive81 (30. April 2015)

Das C9 vom Klein Holgi ist einfach ein super gelungenes Traumrad.
Ach die Garage ist zu klein ... grummel grummel ...


----------



## blubbblubber (1. Mai 2015)

mein ganz persönlicher youngtimer, weil mein erstes richtiges mtb... der rahmen hat jetzt 4 jahre an der wand gehangen. musste ihm dann aus der restekiste neues leben einhauchen. also hier im markt ne salsa cromoto gekauft und los gings...  macht echt laune mit dem ding wie früher als kind durch den wald zu hoppeln 

die 3x1 schaltung funktioniert spitze. wollte das mal ausprobieren... leider ist der singlespeed kettenspanner zu kurz, deshalb ist jetzt erstmal ein blockiertes schaltwerk dran. werde den kettenspanner aber verlängern, damit vorne geschaltet werden kann...


----------



## der_raubfisch (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

hier mal meine beiden YT.

























Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Klein-Holgi (3. Mai 2015)

die fährst aber nicht beide Du oder?  Leicht unterschiedliche Größe


----------



## der_raubfisch (3. Mai 2015)

Nein. Das kleine F2000SL ist für Besucher. Ich hatte nur eine Möglichkeit für einen Teileträger gesucht, die Verwandschaft ein Rad, mit dem sie hier mal Runden drehen kann. So konnte ich beides verbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mithras (4. Mai 2015)

Dann eben zu den Youngtimern.. nach über 10 Jahren Dornröschenschlaf auf einem Dachboden nun endlich heim gekommen und gerade in der "Gernalüberholung"










Wenn das Radel fertig ist gibts bessere Bilder.


----------



## Thias (4. Mai 2015)

Mach doch einen eigenen Aufbaufaden auf. Das hier ist die Galerie, da sollen eigentlich die fertigen Räder rein.
Davon abgesehen: Tolles Rad. Ist mal ein Traumrahmen gewesen, von vielen. Bei dem Fox solltest du dich nach einem passenden Plattform-Dämpfer umsehen (ist mein Standardspruch in letzter Zeit ). Pro Pedal wird dein Leben retten. Und den Fox bekommt man kaum gewartet, mangels erschwinglichen Ersatzteilen. Wenn ich das recht beurteile (selber nachmessen) sollte ein 165er Dämpfer passen.
Was ist denn das für ein interessantes Innenlager?


----------



## Mithras (4. Mai 2015)

Hab ich geändert  gibt nen eigenen Fred.. .. Ist ein RaceFace (genaue Bez müsst ich daheim schauen).. hab leider kein Bild gemacht, als ichs draußen hatte.. Mittlerweile ist die Kurbel wieder montiert.

Hab schon überlegt nen RS Sid o.Ä. einzubauen. Ja EBL sind 165mm.. Der verbaute Fox Alps ist ein "4" ohne externe Rebound oder gar Zugstufeneinstellmöglichkeit..
Wollte keinen modernen verbauen zwecks Gesamtbild..


----------



## rpguagua (5. Mai 2015)

Jöh ein Radl, das nur im sitzen eine Hinterradfederung hat  Hüpsch sind sie ja aber was genau sich die Konstrukteure damals dabei gedacht haben weis wohl niemand so recht.


----------



## Brainman (5. Mai 2015)

Soviel zum Thema "Bikes mit Antriebsschwinge federn nur im sitzen". Ist zwar ein anderes Bike aber auch mit Antriebs Schwinge.


 
Mal davon abgesehen das so ein Bike auch im stehen federt (nur eben anders) hat es unter anderem den Sinn das eine Antriebs Schwinge Bauart bedingt keinen Einfluss auf den Antrieb hat und die Hinterradbremse keinen Einfluss auf den Hinterbau. Natürlich Federt so ein Hinterbau anders aber nicht zwingend schlechter. Für den angedachten Einsatzbereich haben solche Bikes durchaus Sinn gemacht.


----------



## baerst5 (5. Mai 2015)

wie z.B. das RM Pipline! (ist das doch in dem Video?)


----------



## Brainman (5. Mai 2015)

So ist es


----------



## Teuflor (6. Mai 2015)

Nen Drop ins Flat


----------



## black-panther (6. Mai 2015)

Jau, sieht böse aus, da ging sicher was kaputt?!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (6. Mai 2015)

Ich kann Dir sagen, was da kaputt ging  

http://www.lol.de/just4fun/voll-auf...237/schmerzhaft-in-die-eier-2wnu1orq6v-20.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigVolker (6. Mai 2015)

Dat heißt ja auch Flatline und nich "IchkommimperfektenWinkelauf"line. Schönes Ding!


----------



## haekel72 (11. Mai 2015)

Kleine "Guten Morgen Tour" mit dem Alpinastars, fast wie im Urlaub. Wo entstand das Pic?^^


----------



## Sittenstrolch (12. Mai 2015)

Geiles Rad, aber wo die Plastikpuppe da steht, keine Ahnung. Bestimmt in Sachsen.


----------



## Brainman (12. Mai 2015)

Das Ding steht wahrscheinlich in Birkweiler, Rheinland Pfalz, gleich bei dir um die Ecke. 
Eine kleine Guten Morgen Tour wird wohl nicht allzu weit weg von zu Hause gemacht.


----------



## ArSt (14. Mai 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Kleine "Guten Morgen Tour" mit dem Alpinastars, fast wie im Urlaub. Wo entstand das Pic?^^


Da habe ich auch was für Euch: Gestern eine etwas größere "Guten Morgen Tour" mit dem Kuwahara, ich war im Urlaub. Und wo?


 
War bestimmt nicht in Sachsen!


----------



## Hagelsturm (14. Mai 2015)

stonehenge?


----------



## black-panther (14. Mai 2015)

hehe, sieht zumindest ähnlich aus
england?


----------



## Brainman (14. Mai 2015)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> stonehenge?


für arme


----------



## ArSt (15. Mai 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> für arme


Sehr gut, ich glaube fast, dass könnte hinkommen!
Nicht lachen, nannte sich tatsächlich Stonehenge, ist aber in Tschechien, in der Nähe von Budweis:



 
Am Dorfrand von Holašovice. Obwohl der Dorfkern UNESCO-Weltkulturerbe ist, hat ein findiger Privatman, vor ein paar Jahren, die Steine dort aufgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigVolker (15. Mai 2015)

Sein Name war Obeliszk (tscheschiche Transkription von Obelix)


----------



## Klein-Holgi (16. Mai 2015)

Weil hier so ne schöne "Bühne" war, noch eins vom S.A.:


----------



## Brainman (16. Mai 2015)

BigVolker schrieb:


> Sein Name war Obeliszk (tscheschiche Transkription von Obelix)



Wessen Name ?


----------



## black-panther (16. Mai 2015)

Desjenigen, der die Steine da hingestellt hat, wo Armin unterwegs war


----------



## BigVolker (16. Mai 2015)

Der, der da Stonehenge für Arme aufstellte. Stichwort "Hinkelstein".


----------



## Brainman (16. Mai 2015)

War Asterix auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (18. Mai 2015)

ich denke das ist hier gut aufgehoben


----------



## coast13 (18. Mai 2015)

aber hallo !


----------



## Brainman (18. Mai 2015)

Springtime  
Hab auch gerade wieder an meinem gebastelt.


----------



## BigVolker (19. Mai 2015)

@ice Mit Skareb deutlich stimmiger als mit der Mars.


----------



## ice (19. Mai 2015)

... dann bin ich mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine ...
Die Mars ist zwar etwas leichter, aber das holt der bessere Zustand der Scareb und die Optik locker wieder raus...


----------



## steffbiker0815 (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo . Ich bin neu hier un hab noch kein Plan wie das hier funzt bei euch .  Ich stell mich mal vor . Bin Stephan 46 Jahre und fahre seid nun mehr 16 Jahren das Radl hier.  Viele mögen es häßlich finden aber ich liebe es


----------



## Hagelsturm (22. Mai 2015)

herzlich willkommen..ich denke mal alle youngtimer sind hier bei uns immer wieder gern gesehen.ich glaube es gab hier sogar schonmal wo einen no pogo thread.


----------



## dodderer (22. Mai 2015)

Why *NO* Pogo ? ?


----------



## steffbiker0815 (22. Mai 2015)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> herzlich willkommen..ich denke mal alle youngtimer sind hier bei uns immer wieder gern gesehen.ich glaube es gab hier sogar schonmal wo einen no pogo thread.


----------



## steffbiker0815 (22. Mai 2015)

Hallo und danke .  Hab garnicht gedacht das ich so schnell aufgenommen werde weil mein Bike ja nicht so alt und vor allem nicht im originalzustand ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffbiker0815 (22. Mai 2015)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> herzlich willkommen..ich denke mal alle youngtimer sind hier bei uns immer wieder gern gesehen.ich glaube es gab hier sogar schonmal wo einen no pogo thread.


----------



## steffbiker0815 (22. Mai 2015)

dodderer schrieb:


> Why *NO* Pogo ? ?


----------



## steffbiker0815 (22. Mai 2015)

jup voll geil


----------



## steffbiker0815 (22. Mai 2015)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> herzlich willkommen..ich denke mal alle youngtimer sind hier bei uns immer wieder gern gesehen.ich glaube es gab hier sogar schonmal wo einen no pogo thread.


Komme


----------



## steffbiker0815 (22. Mai 2015)

Hagelsturm schrieb:


> herzlich willkommen..ich denke mal alle youngtimer sind hier bei uns immer wieder gern gesehen.ich glaube es gab hier sogar schonmal wo einen no pogo thread.


.	  komme übrigens och ausm Osten.   grins


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (22. Mai 2015)

Das Posten kriegste auch noch hin....


----------



## Brainman (22. Mai 2015)

steffbiker0815 schrieb:


> Hallo . Ich bin neu hier un hab noch kein Plan wie das hier funzt bei euch .  Ich stell mich mal vor . Bin Stephan 46 Jahre und fahre seid nun mehr 16 Jahren das Radl hier.  Viele mögen es häßlich finden aber ich liebe es


Passt schon 
Schönheit liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters. Ansonsten ist der "NoPogo" ja kein schlechter Rahmen.


----------



## steffbiker0815 (22. Mai 2015)

RaleighMagicLX schrieb:


> Das Posten kriegste auch noch hin....


Geb mir Mühe. Grins


----------



## steffbiker0815 (22. Mai 2015)

Ja





Brainman schrieb:


> Passt schon
> Schönheit liegt ja immer im Auge des Betrachters. Ansonsten ist der "NoPogo" ja kein schlechter Rahmen.


 sehe ich genauso.  Wenn es nach mir geht fahre ich's nochmal 15,jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steffbiker0815 (22. Mai 2015)

Ich suche für mein nö Pogo noch nen hinterbau mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme.  Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich das Teil her bekomme???  Bitte bitte!!


----------



## Hellspawn (23. Mai 2015)

Nicht in diesem Thread, dazu gibt's den Basar.
No Pogo heißen die Rahmen übrigens, weil das tolle, innovative Rahmendesign Wippen im Antrieb vermeiden sollte.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (26. Mai 2015)

steffbiker0815 schrieb:


> Viele mögen es häßlich finden aber ich liebe es



Häßlich gehört bei den Youngtimern zum guten Ton. 

Krieg ich jetzt wieder kloppe ja?


----------



## steffbiker0815 (26. Mai 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Häßlich gehört bei den Youngtimern zum guten Ton.
> 
> Krieg ich jetzt wieder kloppe ja?


Nein quatsch.du hast recht.  Hauptsache man findet sein eigenes schön.


----------



## Thias (27. Mai 2015)

@steffbiker0815 
Dein No pogo nicht im Mindesten so hässlich wie mein Szazbo.


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (28. Mai 2015)

zwar noch nicht ganz fertig aber ich werfe es hier einfach mal rein.
Der Schrottplatzfund lebt wieder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (28. Mai 2015)

Voll geil.


----------



## black-panther (28. Mai 2015)

Und voll ungewöhnlich 
ein Kanadier mit kpl. deutscher/europäischer Gruppe und italienischer Gabel...
Jedenfalls ein Hingucker. Der Lack scheint auch sehr schön zu sein!

Falls du den Rahmen jeweils wieder loswerden wollen solltest, sag' mir Bescheid! 

Oder, HA: wir können tauschen! DeKerf gegen Juchem. Ans Juchem passt die Sachs doch noch viel besser


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (28. Mai 2015)

@black-panther genau das war der Gedanke bim Aufbau. Möglichst einen rein europäischen Aufbau zu machen.

der Lack hat einige Spuren der Zeit und ist mal umgeduscht worden aber mir gefällts und ich werde ihn auch so lassen.
Ein Juchem ist schon eine Sünde wert aber ich stehe auf Stahl


----------



## Sittenstrolch (28. Mai 2015)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ans Juchem passt die Sachs doch noch viel besser


Da könnt´der Chris Recht haben.
Hat er ja sonst nie


----------



## steffbiker0815 (29. Mai 2015)

Thias schrieb:


> @steffbiker0815
> Dein No pogo nicht im Mindesten so hässlich wie mein Szazbo.


Sieht doch geil aus !!!


----------



## Framework_XT (5. Juni 2015)

Richtig tolle Räder hier, dass erinnert mich an meine Jugendzeit wo die IFMA noch bei uns in Kölle war und ich dort immer die tollen neuen Bikes bewundert habe.
Diese Bikes kann ich nun hier im Forum wieder finden, klasse!

Mein 25 Jahre altes Framework füge ich hiermit auch mal hinzu


----------



## ice (6. Juni 2015)

und eins für die Galerie


----------



## Brainman (6. Juni 2015)

Schöne Aufnahme


----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2015)

Heut zu 95% fertig gestellt und gleich mal ne Runde nach über 10 Jahren Standzeit drehen .. .. Die Schraubestunden haben sich gelohnt .. allerdings springt die Kette noch über die Kassette, da muss ich nochmal genauer nachschauen...


----------



## TomR. (13. Juni 2015)

cooles Ding! Ein Stück MTB-Geschichte=)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (13. Juni 2015)

sehr schön 
die Bilder *und* das Bike ...
die Trek Y-Rahmen ... da bin ich früher auch immer rumgeschlichen ... aber mangels Kohle... 

95% ... was wird noch geändert ? evtl. ein anderes Sitzmöbel ? ohne blau ?


----------



## Brainman (13. Juni 2015)

ice schrieb:


> ... aber mangels Kohle...



Wieso, ist doch reichlich "Kohle" in dem Rahmen


----------



## Mithras (13. Juni 2015)

Thx, Sitzmöbel ist sogar das was orig. drauf war.. denke das lass ich so knallbunt .. der Dämpfer braucht noch dringend ne Frischzellenkur und die HS33 ne Ladung frisches Royal Blood (noch das Alte drin).., wobei die immernoch nen guten Job macht.. .. Hinterbaulager, Gabel, Tretlager etc.. alles schon gewartet/geschmiert/geserviced..
Ändern würd ich ggf. den Vorbau.. der ist mir pers ein bissel zu lang.. hat aber keine Eile..


----------



## ice (13. Juni 2015)




----------



## TomR. (13. Juni 2015)

warum braucht die HS33 neues Blood, wenn sie ihre Arbeit gut Verrichtet? DAS ist ja genau der Vorteil dieser Bremse...Wartungsarmut...auch nach 20 Jahren=) Never change a braking system...as long as it brakes=) *chrchr*


----------



## Klein-Holgi (13. Juni 2015)

Am Schaltwerk gibt's 2 Begrenzungsschrauben. Damit kannst Du einstellen, dass die KEtte weder oben noch unten runterhüpft 

Weiß nicht auswendig ob sie am 737er oder 739 oder was das ist auch mit H und L für High und Low beschriftet sind, aber das siehst Du selbst, welche Schraube, was bewirkt


----------



## Mithras (14. Juni 2015)

Die Zwei hab ich im Griff, Oben und Unten alles im grünen Bereich.. 

nur bei Antritt rutscht die Kette übers Ritzel . falsche Kette? .. Zahnkrankz schaut noch gut aus.. ist ne neue SRAM Kette auf orig XT Zahnkranz.. die Alte Kette war hin ..
Auch schauen die Pulley Rädchen am Schaltwerk enorm fertig aus..


----------



## dodderer (14. Juni 2015)

Hatte ich auch schon mal, dass die Kassette noch gut aussah, aber trotzdem die Kette drüber gerutscht ist. Mach doch mal nen Versuch mit einer anderen Kassette


----------



## Ramkal2007 (14. Juni 2015)

Sram und Shimano kann schon mal Probleme geben!
Die meisten fahren immer den gleichen Anbieter!
Sram Kette Sram Kassette und umgekehrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (14. Juni 2015)

Ui, da habe ich noch nie Probleme gehabt 
Vielleicht aber auch, wenn man die Teile neu zueinander bringt, dass es dann problemlos funzt, und erst bei mit anderen Teilen eingefahrenen Sachen zu Problemen kommt? Habe gestern eine SRAM 1071 Kette geordert, da steht klar in der Beschreibung: Kompatibel zu allen 10fach SRAM und Shimano Komponenten.


----------



## ice (14. Juni 2015)

Da habe ich bis jetzt aber auch noch keine Probleme  gehabt. ..
... ich habe mittlerweile  auf fast allen Shimano Kassetten  Sram Ketten laufen... ich fahre allerdings nur 8- und 9-fach....


----------



## Ramkal2007 (14. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß mag ein wenig Übertrieben sein, aber
da habe ich halt zur Vorsicht immer nur Typengleich gefahren Andreas!
Habe nie darauf vertraut das was funzt was nicht zusammen gehört
Hatte auch nur Sram an meinem Rocky TSC mit Schaltung XO Kassette und Kette Sram 9 fach!
Möglich das es mit einer neuen Kette funzt, was ich allerdings auch immer wieder für Ketten nehme
sind die Connex Dinger die sind eigentlich auch ganz gut!

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Ramkal2007 (14. Juni 2015)




----------



## dodderer (14. Juni 2015)

Ramkal2007 schrieb:


> aber
> da habe ich halt zur Vorsicht immer nur Typengleich gefahren bin Andreas!



Mmmhhhh, bin auch Andreas, aber was hat das zu bedeuten


----------



## ice (14. Juni 2015)

....soo .....  mal zurück zur  Galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramkal2007 (14. Juni 2015)

dodderer schrieb:


> Mmmhhhh, bin auch Andreas, aber was hat das zu bedeuten



Nichts war ein Versehen in der Schreibform


----------



## davelon83 (14. Juni 2015)

ice schrieb:


> ....soo .....  mal zurück zur  Galerie


der Wolf ist ja jetzt gefedert unterwegs!  das ist die Manitou Mars aus deinem Rocky Montain, oder?


----------



## ice (14. Juni 2015)

ja , richtig erkannt 
war die erste Testfahrt ...


----------



## John F (15. Juni 2015)

Zurück zur Kette: Shimano Kasette mit Sram Kette funktioniert eigentlich super. Den alten Zahnkranz mal ganz genau anschauen: Sollten an den Zähnen leichte Grate sein, müssen die abgeschliffen werden, dann KÖNNTE es funktionieren.


----------



## Mithras (15. Juni 2015)

Hab ich geprüft, jaa doch der ist nach Prüfung schon recht eingelaufen.. werde ich doch tauschen. ...  auch die Schaltröllchen für das alte XT Schalterk muss ich ersetzen, daber sa sollre es ja Ersatz geben.. 

Gabel macht nach nem Service auch wieder ihren Job hat aber merkliches Buchsenspiel..
Dann noch Kollege Dämpfer und dann isses wieder rdy ..






Ist eh als Sonntagsbike gedacht, nicht für regulären Einsatz dazu isses mir zu schade.. wird die meiste Zeit als Wanddeko dienen aber halt  dennoch einsatzbereit..


----------



## SSGT.Eversmann (25. Juni 2015)

@ Mithras Wunderschönes Trek.. Hier hin Moormerland (Ostfriesland) Hängt bei einem sehr guten Bikegeschäft genau so ein Rahmen an der Decke, leider mit einem üblen riss.. Nun hier meine Stadtschlampe..^^ Wird aber Regelmäßig gewartet und gepflegt. Sollte 1998 oder 1999 Bj. sein.

Ach, kleiner Nachtrag, hat wer noch 2 Cat EyeRR-530 mit Verschluss liegen?


----------



## Hotschy681 (7. Juli 2015)

Mein Diamondback Axis TR, zeitlich etwas Misch-Masch, weil der Rahmen eigentlich aus 94 stammt, aber aufgebaut überwiegend mit YT Teilen, daher hier. Mein Highlight ist der Hügi LRS, da spart man sich die Klingel...


----------



## BigVolker (7. Juli 2015)

ein bunter Hund


----------



## Martin31008 (7. Juli 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen Beitrag über diese Hellen Reifen, was der Markt da so hergibt?


----------



## Hotschy681 (7. Juli 2015)

Keine Ahnung. Ich hatte noch NOS IRC Mythos da, die waren mir aber zu schmal. Die Onza hatte ich in diversen Galerien hier und auf der Eurobike live gesehen, daher waren sie dann meine erste Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (7. Juli 2015)

Sorry für O.T. Aber ich such noch so 26 × 1,75 oder 28 bis 2,0 als Skinwall.


----------



## MoB_75 (7. Juli 2015)

Martin,
hier mal eine kleine Auswahl die mir so spontan einfällt:
Skion Wall:
Die Onza Canis vom eben gezeigten Rad
Panaracer Smoke/ Dart
Halo  Choir Master/ H-Block
Hutchinson Cobra
Kenda K-141 (28)
BLB Black Mamba (28)

Farbig (Weiß/Grau)
Kenda diverse
Geax Saguaro
Schwalbe Fat Frank/ Road Cruiser/ 
Continetal Retro Ride


----------



## T-Dog (26. Juli 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal:
96er DeKerf Generation in einem modern classic Aufbau.
Die Waage sagt 8,98 kg.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (27. Juli 2015)

T-Dog schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal:
> 96er DeKerf Generation in einem modern classic Aufbau.
> Die Waage sagt 8,98 kg.



Tu dat groß machen hier:


----------



## edwardje (3. August 2015)

Mein neues lts 2 Projekt ist fertig


----------



## Sittenstrolch (3. August 2015)

Schöne Gabel.


----------



## rpguagua (4. August 2015)

Die Gravitydropper ist wesentlich stabiler wenn du sie umdrehst (Verriegelung hinten). Sonst schönes Rad!


----------



## edwardje (4. August 2015)

Danke für den Tip! Werde zu erst einmal fahren gehen. Wenns nicht gefällt dan die sache umdrehen.


----------



## rpguagua (4. August 2015)

Die Löcher in de Stütze sind so eine Art Sollbruchstelle und aufgrund der Neigung des Sattelrohres sind die Kräfte auf der Vorderseite größer als auf der Rückseite. 
Anbei ein Bildchen meines Enduros mit der Gravity Dropper Turbo LT (der Sitzwinkel ist halt etwas extremer):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (4. August 2015)

Super zu wissen.In die mitgelieferte beschreibung steht gar nix drin über dies.
Einziges problem beim LTS könnte sein das sie obere Federbrücke gegen die sattelstütze schlägt wenn sie anders um montiert wird.


----------



## rpguagua (5. August 2015)

Wo ein Wille da ein Weg ;-) Wenn die Leitung zu kurz ist, das ist einfach nur ein Schaltseil und eine Schaltungsaussenhülle. Ich liebe wie simpel der Aufbau der Stützen ist und dadurch bedingt deren Wartungsfreiheit.


----------



## dodderer (5. August 2015)

Du kannst einen neuen Schaltzug verlegen, mit einem Bogen von einer V-Brake. Die gibt es ja in verschiedenen Winkeln, oder Du biegst es Dir einfach zurecht. Aber so, wie Dein Sattel montiert ist, würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen um einen Bruch. Das kam gelegentlich vor, wenn der Sattel sehr weit hinten montiert war, und (wahrscheinlich) die Fahrer nicht die leichtesten waren. Ich habe mit 90kg Gewicht und mittig montiertem Sattel mit der classik noch nie ein inneres Rohr gebrochen.


----------



## edwardje (5. August 2015)

Ich habe nur 53 kg deswegen mache Ich  mich über ein satteltützen brüch auch keinen sorgen.


----------



## rpguagua (6. August 2015)

Ok bei dem Fliegengewicht ist es egal, bin da in einer ganz anderen Gewichtsklasse (110kg-120kg). Da muss ich auf sowas schon aufpassen, hab aber auch noch keine Brüche zusammengepracht, halt mit der stabileren Seite vorne montiert.


----------



## 6ix-pack (6. August 2015)

edwardje schrieb:


> Mein neues lts 2 Projekt ist fertig



Gefällt! 


Wie ist denn der Einsatzbereich des Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (6. August 2015)

Als einsatz bereich finde Ich es eher ein All mountain. Bin gestern  wieder etwas steilere steinigere Trails gefahren und es geht richtig super!!Von der Federung sicher nicht schlechter wie manche 2008 oder 2005 bikes. Mir gefallt am meisten von die GT 's aus dieser zeit die Geometrie. Im fahrverhalten ist das bike sehr spielerisch genau so wie mein 96 lts obwohl diese viel weniger federweg hat.


----------



## edwardje (6. August 2015)




----------



## edwardje (6. August 2015)

Das ist die 96 er. Ist in vergleich mehr ein XC machine


----------



## Sittenstrolch (6. August 2015)

Was ne Orgie!


----------



## edwardje (6. August 2015)

Es sollte auch Porno sein!Das war es dann am ende auch!


----------



## dodderer (7. August 2015)

Naja, beim Porno sind Strapse ja üblich?? Kenn mich da nicht so doll aus 
Aber an einem "pornösen" Fahrrad haben sie meiner Meinung nach nichts zu suchen, und schon gar nicht in diesen Mengen. Da gibt es deutlich elegantere Lösungen, wie z.B. Klebeführungen


----------



## ceo (7. August 2015)

siehe signatur


----------



## dodderer (7. August 2015)

Naja, wenn das teuer ist........
http://www.amazon.de/Magura-Leitung...K64/ref=pd_bxgy_200_img_y/280-8966722-6498913


----------



## edwardje (7. August 2015)

Die habe Ich schon mal gehabt, aber die verlierst bei der erste abfahrt! Mir stören t-rips nicht. Ist jeder sein geschmack.


----------



## schnitzeljagt (16. August 2015)

Playmobil-PUKY-BotE.....

Gruess-chen

Der Mic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (27. August 2015)

Das Chamäleon passt sich seiner Umwelt an:

hüpfen und pumpen




Pfade fahren


----------



## davelon83 (30. August 2015)

Hier mal noch ein Foto für die Galerie:


----------



## Klein-Holgi (30. August 2015)

Wegen Spinergy und Speed King lieber mal hier als bei den Classicern  Als ich aufgebrochen bin, war die Sonne eigentlich schon hinter paar Wolken verschwunden, aber als ich dann oben war, kam sie doch nochmal raus für paar Fotospielereien...


----------



## Murph (31. August 2015)

Sieht das nur so aus oder hängt die Kette ein wenig uninspiriert rum?
Aber trotzdem lecker!


----------



## Klein-Holgi (31. August 2015)

Stimmt...leichte Wölbung nach unten  Gut geschmiert halt Aber bei vorne groß und Schaltwerk senkrecht wie es sich für Fotos gehört passt die Länge glaub ich bzw. die Stellung des Schaltwerks. Bei Groß/groß wäre es grade noch zu schalten (was aber keiner macht )

Als erste "Gemecker" hätte ich die Sattelstütze ausgemacht  ....den Vanguard Cabel-Hanger, die  unterschiedlichen Ventilkappen, die nicht ausgerichtete Reifenschrift, den purple Ringle...usw....

Aber Kette passt glaub ich


----------



## TomR. (1. September 2015)

ein geiles Eisen...die Lackierung ist schon ein Hingucker! Die Sattelüberhöhung sieht extrem sportlich aus! Respekt!


----------



## ArSt (1. September 2015)

TomR. schrieb:


> Die Sattelüberhöhung sieht extrem sportlich aus!


Das gehört bei Klein so, sind ja keine Reiseräder.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. September 2015)

ist schon sportlich...normal find ich 20 Zoll passender...aber was soll man machen. wenns eins gibt, dann ist die Größe egal und ich bin anscheinend noch flexibel genug im Rücken. Letztens große Runde mit Toby gemacht mit den starren Böcken


----------



## chriam (9. September 2015)

Hier mein '94 950'er TREK in neuem Kleid sprich einer 760'er Ausstattung und 770'er Schaltwerk.








MfG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasspice (15. September 2015)

Hier mal ein älteres Semester aus dem Hause Rose. Ein Red Bull (Whistler Design) aus Mitte der 90er Jahre mit kompletter XT 750 Austattung + DT ONYX Naben.


----------



## Martin31008 (15. September 2015)

Was hast du denn da mit den Spacern gemacht, und dem Vorbau irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Detail Foto.


----------



## Brainman (15. September 2015)

Klick aufs Bild und sie es dir in original Größe an.
Ganz normaler Spacerturm.


----------



## dasspice (15. September 2015)

Sind halt 5 Spacer (Gabelschaft ungekürzt und das bleibt so). Und der Vorbau ist in Topzustand.


----------



## Martin31008 (15. September 2015)

Das sah so aus, als wenn die Spacer dicker als der Vorbau wären, oder du vielleicht einen Steckvorbau in die Gabel gesteckt hattest trotz Ahead oder was auch immer


----------



## Ramkal2007 (16. September 2015)

Sieht man aber an den 2 Klemmschrauben am Schaft das es Ahead ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. September 2015)

Falls es einer hier hat  Da hätte ich gerne noch Infos drüber:

http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg...mit-dir-die-strasse-sauber-42279148.bild.html

SPengle mit Discaufnahme und noch paar andere lustige Details. SIeht nach ner Votec Gabel aus. Hat Votec eventuell auch solch eine Kiste für VW gebrutzelt und nicht nur für Porsche? Cooles Rahmendesign auf jeden Fall. 

...ob man damit zum S-Bahnhof fahren muss, um es anzuschließen


----------



## BigVolker (18. September 2015)

Dann dürften unsere mühsam zusammengesparte und -gebaute Räder nie das Tageslicht erblicken, irgendein Wi**ser wird immer versuchen eben genanntes zu zerstören.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (18. September 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Falls es einer hier hat  Da hätte ich gerne noch Infos drüber:
> 
> http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg...mit-dir-die-strasse-sauber-42279148.bild.html
> 
> ...



Hierzu Zitat aus dem Text der "Zeitungsmeldung": "„Dieses Rad ist ein Einzelstück,da gab es nur 3 von,*die anderen 2 sind kaputt.*""

Also ja, wahrscheinlich hat VOTEC das gebaut . Ist naheliegend.

Irgendwie habe ich mit den Ex-Fußballstar oder was auch immer vom HSV kein Mitleid in der Sache.

Seine Transfermarktdaten geben wenig her: http://www.transfermarkt.de/stefan-schnoor/profil/spieler/702
Er wurde aber 3 mal ablösefrei weitergegeben:
06/07 01.12.2006 





VfL Wolfsburg 





Holstein Kiel 300 Tsd. €
ablösefrei 


00/01 01.01.2001 





Derby County 





VfL Wolfsburg -
ablösefrei 


98/99 01.07.1998 





Hamburger SV 





Derby County -
ablösefrei 



Vielleicht wollte er mit den anderen Honks in der Manschafft ja auch hin und wieder mal "die Straße sauber machen" - oder in dem Fall den Rotz vom Rasen putzen. 

Fußball ist einfach herrlich .


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. September 2015)

Das ist nur so groß aufgehängt, weil der Ex-Fussballstar jetzt ein Fußballexperte ist und wöchentlich irgendwas zum Besten gibt in irgendwelchen Bundesliga Talkshows 

 Die Schlussfolgerung: 66% der Räder sind kaputt - also muss es Votec gebaut haben, find ich gut  ...auch wenn ich Votec nach wie vor cool finde

Aber es ging mir auch eher um das Rad als den Ex-Spieler. Wenn der Beitrag in seiner FB Seite wirklich gestanden hätte, dann hätte ich da schon was kommentiert. Aber war nix zu finden

EDIT: Ach doch...am 21.8. auf seiner Seite. Kommentieren kann ich aber nix  dann bleibts halt verschollen, wenn ichs finde


----------



## Sittenstrolch (18. September 2015)

Du stalkst Fußballer auf Facebook?
Gut, dass ich immernoch nicht dabei bin.  Ich hätte eh nix zu erzählen.


----------



## Holzmichl (18. September 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Falls es einer hier hat  Da hätte ich gerne noch Infos drüber:
> 
> http://www.bild.de/regional/hamburg...mit-dir-die-strasse-sauber-42279148.bild.html
> 
> SPengle mit Discaufnahme und noch paar andere lustige Details. SIeht nach ner Votec Gabel aus. Hat Votec eventuell auch solch eine Kiste für VW gebrutzelt und nicht nur für Porsche? Cooles Rahmendesign auf jeden Fall.



Hier steht was zum "Volksbike": http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/volkswagen-mountainbike-01.40615.2.htm
Vielleicht was das Bike die Ablöse der Wolfsburger


----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. September 2015)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Hier steht was zum "Volksbike": http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/volkswagen-mountainbike-01.40615.2.htm
> Vielleicht was das Bike die Ablöse der Wolfsburger



 

saucooler Link  Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht auch gegoogelt hätte  

Der Hinterbau sieht wirklich aus wie der Standard-Votec-Hinterbau, der überall drin war. Würde auch mit der Zeit hinkommen. Anfang der 2000der waren ja C9 oder F7 oder auch das Porsche Bike noch erhältlich. Da gabs bei Votec sicher auch noch reichlich Disc-Spengle. 

Und ganz sicher hat er das mal von VW- äh...VFL Wolfsburg bekommen  warum es aber nur 3 Stück gegeben haben soll?


----------



## Try2PownYou (18. September 2015)

Sorry für die Unordnung! Gerade eben fertig geworden. Mein Arbeitsrad...60km täglich zur Arbeit.  Den selben Rahmen habe ich auch noch glücklicherweise in ROT ergattert! Den bau ich dann für die Schlammschlachten im Wald um.




Komponenten: Magura MT5 vorne und MT4 hinten mit jeweils 180mm Stormscheiben. Fox talas 32 100/140...bleibt natürlich auf 100mm . Sram X9 10Fach mit Via GT trigger. SLX Umwerfer. Kurbel ist ne Raceface ...Lenker und Vorbau XLC...Ansonsten für den Comfort Ledergriffe und Ledersattel von Brooks.


----------



## Julianse (18. September 2015)

Leider nicht meins 
und ich wusste auch nicht wo ich das mal einstellen sollte, wollte euch das Gerät aber nicht vorenthalten.
Auf Nachfrage bekam ich die Antwort : "Hat der Chef damals mal gekauft, alles noch Serie , auch die weißen Mäntel. Ist vielleicht ein paar hundert Meter gefahren worden. "
Leider z.Z. unverkäuflich, "Irgendwann vielleicht mal".
Nebendran hing auch noch ein schönes Rocky, hab aber verpennt mehr Fotos zu machen. Ich war zu baff, als ich kurz vor Ladenschluss noch rein gerannt bin um für die Tour einen Schaltzug zu kaufen.


----------



## TomR. (18. September 2015)

das ist ja mal ein interessanter Rahmen!  Kannte ich gar nicht...aber mal im Ernst, bringen die "Schutzbleche" was?=)

Edit: ich meine den Biria, nicht den komischen Klein, den man so oft sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (18. September 2015)

TomR. schrieb:


> das ist ja mal ein interessanter Rahmen!  Kannte ich gar nicht...aber mal im Ernst, bringen die "Schutzbleche" was?=)
> 
> Edit: ich meine den Biria, nicht den komischen Klein, den man so oft sieht



 der Tom 

aber hast schon recht..mit der MAG Gabel ist das nen ganz normales Bike, nach dem kein Hahn kräht...wenn ne starre Forke drin wäre, dann würden sie alle das Sabbern anfangen. Aber so  Da fang ich nichtmal an die Kohle zu zählen. Wer will das schon mit der Gabel? Da kann man bunte Reifen reinmachen wie man will, das Ding ist fast wertlos... 

Außerdem fangen sie alle das Gemecker an wie man ne Kanada-Kurbel in ein US-Bike bauen kann 

Da find ich fast das Rocky im Hintergrund geiler...schade, dass es da keine richtigen Fotos gibt  Sieht supergenial aus 

Die Schutzblechlein im Biria sind wohl eher um den RAHMEN zu schützen als den Fahrer  So muss es sein

AHHHH...mir fällt grad ein: Eine starre Klein Gabel in 20 Zoll ist grad auf dem Weg zu mir. Also das Nightstorm könnte ich doch gut gebrauchen. Die MAG Gabel landet dann auf dem Haufen, wo schon eine liegt mit MC2 Schaftrohr. 
Lieber Julianse: Setz mich bitte mal bei dem Laden, wo der Chef das Attitude unter die Decke hängt, auf Platz 1 der Warteliste für das Rad. Ich kauf das weg für gute viele tausende von Euro  Danke!


----------



## Try2PownYou (18. September 2015)

Die Schutzblechlein im Biria sind wohl eher um den RAHMEN zu schützen als den Fahrer  So muss es sein

So ist es! Ein bisschen helfen die aber schon. Ich bekomm bei Regen nicht mehr so schnell ein dreckiges Hinterteil ^^


----------



## Evo500 (20. September 2015)

Ich hätte da auch etwas für euch.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (20. September 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Wegen Spinergy und Speed King lieber mal hier als bei den Classicern  Als ich aufgebrochen bin, war die Sonne eigentlich schon hinter paar Wolken verschwunden, aber als ich dann oben war, kam sie doch nochmal raus für paar Fotospielereien...
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416795 Anhang anzeigen 416797 Anhang anzeigen 416799 Anhang anzeigen 416803 Anhang anzeigen 416804 Anhang anzeigen 416806 Anhang anzeigen 416808 Anhang anzeigen 416809 Anhang anzeigen 416810 Anhang anzeigen 416811 Anhang anzeigen 416812 Anhang anzeigen 416816



Respekt.......knipsen kannste.....geiles Bike....


----------



## edefauler (29. September 2015)

möchte auch meines mal zeigen, 
welches Baujahr ? Keine Ahnung 
Specialized Rahmen, drauf steht Logic
Trapezgabel
Magura HS 33 Bremsen

War damit 2 Jahre als Pedelec in Berlin unterwegs, habe es jetzt aber wieder zurück gerüstet




P1000648 by Norbert Thiede, auf Flickr

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Klein-Holgi (29. September 2015)

Das Logic sind sicher Reste von einer Ritchey Logic Beschriftung 

Die Gabel ist wie es draufsteht eine Girvin. Elite war glaub ich carbon, dann hieß die vielleicht crosslink? oder hießen alle Crosslink? keinen Plan, nach wie vor find ich sie recht hässlich, auch wenn sie top funktionieren soll  

2 Jahre in Berlin gefahren und es ist noch da? Cool...macht sicher Laune das Teil. Funktional ausgerüstet. Magura ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben


----------



## edefauler (29. September 2015)

Hallo,

was woher kommt und warum, da hab ich mir nie Gedanken zu gemacht.... 
Hab es fast so von einem bekannten übernommen, Kleinigkeiten habe ich dann noch geändert, da steht die Funktion aber im Vordergrund.

Jepp, 2 Jahre Berlin und noch da, da es Tagsüber vor der Firma stand und Abends und am Wochenende in der Wohnung

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## HorstSt (29. September 2015)

edefauler: Tagsüber vor der Firma? Naja. mein erstes sogenanntes (!) Mountainbike, ein Asahi, wurde mir im Treppenhaus unserer Firma in Kreuzberg geklaut, ebenso drei weitere Bikes von Kollegen. Das war 1990. Jedenfalls gehörten ab da die neuen Bikes zur Bürodekoration.
Als Pedelec gefahren? Da hattest Du 'nen Frontantrieb, oder? Weil ich auch schon mal darüber nachgedacht hatte, ein simples Pedelec aufzubauen. Aber ich nehme mal an, im Vergleich zu einem mit Mittelmotor kommt der Fahrspaß da nicht wirklich auf, oder? Wäre auch mehr der Spaß am Basteln - mal wieder.
Horst


----------



## edefauler (29. September 2015)

Hallo,

ok Kreuzberg und Siemensstadt möchte ich nicht unbedingt vergleichen ;-)

Nein kein Frontantrieb, ein Fahrrad wird seit je her von hinten angetrieben, also gehört der Motor in die Mitte oder nach hinten.
Ich hatte ihn hinten drin und den Trinkflaschen Akku am Unterrohr
Hab das Rad das ganze Jahr gefahren, selbst im Winter hat es so super geklappt mit dem fahren

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (29. September 2015)

Ich wusste nicht, dass so ein nachträglicher Anbau auch hinten möglich ist. Deswegen meine Frage, denn vom Frontantrieb habe ich auch noch nix Gutes gehört.
Siemensstadt ist klar was anderes als Kreuzberg. Wobei ich sagen muss: Auto und Mopped standen auf der Straße, und da ist nie was passiert. Aber mit Fahrrädern haben sie's da wirklich . . .


----------



## edefauler (29. September 2015)

wie gesagt, auch hinten kein Problem, wiegt dann insgesamt ca 19KG das ganze Rad

da hab ich meinen Umbausatz her
http://www.elektrofahrrad-einfach.d...ec-Umbausaetze/ELFEi-Umbausatz-Hinterrad.html

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## Sittenstrolch (30. September 2015)

Harter Tobak.


----------



## 6ix-pack (6. Oktober 2015)

Heute ist Bilderabend - daher auch mal hier die Kiste:





Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## maze665 (7. Oktober 2015)

mein gefährt für die kleine runde zwischendurch!


----------



## Ianus (10. Oktober 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> der Tom
> 
> aber hast schon recht..mit der MAG Gabel ist das nen ganz normales Bike, nach dem kein Hahn kräht...wenn ne starre Forke drin wäre, dann würden sie alle das Sabbern anfangen. Aber so  Da fang ich nichtmal an die Kohle zu zählen. Wer will das schon mit der Gabel? Da kann man bunte Reifen reinmachen wie man will, das Ding ist fast wertlos...
> 
> ...



Habe an meinem Attitude auch die RaceFace zugunsten einer Tune BigFoot ersetzt. Im nach hinein finde ich die unpassende Kanada-Kurbel am MC2 von den Dimensionen her jedoch harmonischer als das filigrane Leichtbauzeugs. Ein wenig ärgere ich mich da jetzt, bin aber gerade zu faul die Welle wieder zu wechseln.

Schon erstaunlich wie eine technisch simple Starrgabel heutzutage den Wert und die Begehrlichkeit ein und des selben Rahmens um das Mehrfache in die Höhe schraubt. Ist ja nicht nur die Gabel, in diesem Fall muß auch die LVE gewechselt werden.

Mich läßt das mittlerweile kalt. Thema ist durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Oktober 2015)

Ianus schrieb:


> Im nach hinein finde ich die unpassende Kanada-Kurbel am MC2 von den Dimensionen her jedoch harmonischer als das filigrane Leichtbauzeugs.



Das sehe ich ähnlich...mein TUNE Kurbel hab ich am Cannondale wo es mir auf Optik nicht ankommt. Wäre für mich für ein KLein nie in Frage gekommen....höchstens mal zum wiegen  



Ianus schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich wie eine technisch simple Starrgabel heutzutage den Wert und die Begehrlichkeit ein und des selben Rahmens um das Mehrfache in die Höhe schraubt. Ist ja nicht nur die Gabel, in diesem Fall muß auch die LVE gewechselt werden.
> 
> Mich läßt das mittlerweile kalt. Thema ist durch.



Das ist wohl das alte Gesetz von Angebot und Nachfrage bzw. wie man früher gesagt hat: sind mehr Aktion da als Idioten unterwegs, fallen die Kurse, sind mehr Idioten da als Aktien, steigen die Kurse  Das erklärt das wohl mit den starren Gabeln...das kollektive Gesabber, wenn eine auftaucht. Aber bei dem Radel da oben ist es wurscht, der Mann vom Laden verkauft es nicht und klammert sich dran wie der Teufel an die arme Seele


----------



## Ianus (10. Oktober 2015)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> und klammert sich dran wie der Teufel an die arme Seele



Damit ist er doch nicht der Einzige....


----------



## Ramkal2007 (15. Oktober 2015)

edefauler schrieb:


> da hab ich meinen Umbausatz her


Da fehlt aber noch der Auspuff


----------



## Sokol (20. Oktober 2015)

1997 Marin Bobcat Trail

Bis auf den Sattel noch komplett im Originalzustand (sind sogar noch die Marin Lite Reifen drauf), werde mir aber mit der Zeit für Stück was nettes daraus bauen.
Originalteile kommen natürlich in die Werkstatt falls ich irgendwann wieder zurückrüsten möchte! 

PS: Das ist auch mein erster Post hier. Gibt's eigentlich einen Vorstellungsthread?


----------



## Brainman (20. Oktober 2015)

Sokol schrieb:


> 1997 Marin Bobcat Trail
> 
> Bis auf den Sattel noch komplett im Originalzustand (sind sogar noch die Marin Lite Reifen drauf), werde mir aber mit der Zeit für Stück was nettes daraus bauen.
> Originalteile kommen natürlich in die Werkstatt falls ich irgendwann wieder zurückrüsten möchte!
> ...



Welcome 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/stell-dich-vor.15/


----------



## f_t_l (21. Oktober 2015)

*Projekt: single_speeder*










_Anmerkung zu diesem Projekt:

Ich hatte die letzten 20 Jahre diverse Bikes - aber irgendwann ging mir der Spaß verloren. Der Spaß, den ich mit den MTB's aus den 90ern hatte. Habe alles verkauft und meinen alten Custom-Aufbau aus dem Keller wieder ans Tageslicht gezerrt. 

So, und jetzt zur Sache:_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Meinen alten Hot Chili Zymotic I Rahmen aus den 90ies habe ich wieder reanimiert.
Um den ursprünglichen Mittneunzigercharakter zu erhalten wurden hauptsächlich Bauteile von 1995-1997 verwendet:*

_. Modifizierte Judy XC Federgabel von Rock Shox mit Stahlfedern von Eibach und Dämpfer von White Power
. Modifizierte Magura Raceline Bremsen mit Carbonboostern von ADP
. Keramikfelgen von Mavic
. Vorbau, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Crank-o-Matic von Syncros
. Lenker und Kurbeln von Race Face
. Titansattel von Selle Italia
. Naben, Schnellspanner, Innenlager und Kettenblatt von Shimano (XT)
. Speichen und Nippel von DT Swiss
. Klingel von Billy _

*Robuste Komponenten, die lange bei mir im Einsatz waren und immer noch funktionieren und halten 

Neue Bauteile 2015:*

_. Singlespeed-Umbausatz von Point
. Kettenspanner von XLC
. Kette von SRAM
. Reifen und Schläuche von Schwalbe
. Griffe von Race Face
. Kombi-Plattform-Clickpedale von Shimano
. LED-Beleuchtung von Smart und Lighting Ever_


*Nach ein einigen Kilometern Testfahrten bin ich begeistert:
Das Rad fährt sich sehr flott und lautlos.*

*Da ich das Zymotic ja nicht mehr im groben Gelände nutze, ist es quasi ein MTB-SUV geworden.*

_Btw, im Youngtimer-Forum fühle ich mich trotz fehlender Schaltung besser aufgehoben als im Singlespeeder-Forum._


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Oktober 2015)

Zwar nicht mehr in meinem Besitz, aber ich bin gerade über die Bilder meines F2000 gestolpert


----------



## TomR. (21. Oktober 2015)

Das hat mir schon immer gefallen! Irre gutes Teil!


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Oktober 2015)

Schön war's. Nur leider irre kurz.


----------



## dodderer (22. Oktober 2015)

Jo, der Rahmen mit der Fatty hat generell etwas , und dann noch in der Lackierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desperado123 (25. Oktober 2015)

DocChill schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> anbei mal mein gutes, altes 97er Cannondale "Beast of the East" - hab's vor rd. 2,5 Jahren neu lackiert und für "gemütliche" Sonntag Nachmittagstouren und gelegentliche Trial-Einsätze kpl. neu aufgebaut:
> 
> ...



Hey! Hammer Bike! Kannst du mir bitte verraten, was es für eine Gabel ist?


----------



## dasspice (25. Oktober 2015)

Das sieht nach einer Cannondale P-Bone aus.


----------



## Desperado123 (25. Oktober 2015)

Habe ich dann auch gemerkt. Auch wenn es leider offtopic ist, aber fällt jemandem eine optisch ähnliche Stahlgabel ein mit max 140mm EBH? Suche nach was neuem für mein Sunn Xircuit...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dasspice (25. Oktober 2015)

140mm ist aber arg wenig. Meinst Du 440mm Einbauhöhe?


----------



## Desperado123 (25. Oktober 2015)

Oh, ja genau! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Desperado123 (25. Oktober 2015)

Quatsch, meinte 410mm. So jetzt ist es richtig.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DocChill (26. Oktober 2015)

Desperado123 schrieb:


> Hey! Hammer Bike! Kannst du mir bitte verraten, was es für eine Gabel ist?


...habe Deinen Post erst gerade gesehen - @dasspice liegt goldrichtig, es ist die originale Cannondale P-Bone verbaut ! Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt !

Beste Grüße,
der Daniel


----------



## Desperado123 (26. Oktober 2015)

Habe ich mir schon gedacht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Desperado123 (26. Oktober 2015)

Hier mal mein Geschoss. Ist noch in der Experimentierphase was die Zusammensetzung angeht.

Die Silbernen Single Digit 7 werden demnächst durch schwarze ersetzt, in dem Zug kommen auch schwarze Außenhüllen dran. Ein Neuer Laufradsatz ist gerade in Arbeit: X9 Naben und Sun Rhyno Lite Felgen.
Eine Polierte Race Face Diabolus Kurbel liegt auch schon da.
Bei Sattel und der Gabel bin ich noch am suchen.
Sicher ist bis auf den Rahmen nicht mehr so viel Youngtimer übrig aber mir gefällts und es fährt sich super.

Noch eine Menge Arbeit aber die Bastelsaison fängt ja gerade an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (26. Oktober 2015)

Vor Allem mal was anderes als die Rennsemmeln. 
Sieht eher nach Bauart für die technisch etwas anspruchsvollere Gangart aus. 
Wenn ja, dann viel Spaß dabei, wenn nicht, dann trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## Desperado123 (26. Oktober 2015)

Naja, bei meinem Gewicht brauche ich Stabilität!  Einige Komponenten waren eine spontane Entscheidung ubd das ist daraus geworden! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sokol (28. Oktober 2015)

Desperado123 schrieb:


> Die Silbernen Single Digit 7 werden demnächst durch schwarze ersetzt


Wenn du die dann verkaufen solltest hab ich schon mal Interesse...


----------



## Desperado123 (28. Oktober 2015)

Ok, ich sage dir bescheid! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scottcarbon (8. November 2015)

Scott Endorphin Worldcup - 2000 habe ich den 99er Rahmen aus einem Kulanzfall neu gekauft und aufgebaut. Die Kurbel passt nicht ganz in die Zeit, aber mir hat damals die Optik gefallen und die XT war zu ersetzen. Seit 2010 wird es nur noch im Winter oder zum Einkaufen gefahren und langweilt sich mehr oder weniger. Fährt sich aber heute noch traumhaft komfortabel und schnell.


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (8. November 2015)

Wie geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (8. November 2015)

schöne Kiste !


----------



## Klein-Holgi (8. November 2015)

Hui...das ist ja echt superedel Der Lenkwinkel sieht nur so flach aus...

Absolut geniales Winterrad. Da ist ja wirklich alles nur vom Allerfeinsten...


----------



## Scottcarbon (8. November 2015)

Vielen dank für Euer Lob. Das Rad wurde nie geschont aber immer gepflegt. Ich habe immer gesagt, dass ein Fully nicht nötig sei. Doch dann wurde es 2010 ein Scott Spark RC. Auch wieder Selbstaufbau. Kann mich gerade wegen dem Gesamtpaket aber noch nicht vom Endorphin trennen. Ist für mich einfach Kult und mein ehemaliges Traumrad.
Verbaut ist eine 2000er Sid XC mit 80mm. Macht den klassischen Look und hält die Front flach . Den Syntace Duraflite Carbon habe ich durch einen Vector Carbon ersetzt. Bin halt mit dem Rad älter geworden. Die Optik leitet dadurch etwas.
Auf eure Kommentare hin bekomme ich gerade von meiner  besseren Hälfte zu hören, das Rad steht nur rum und nimmt nur Platz weg . Ich glaub ich muss mich trennen.


----------



## coast13 (8. November 2015)

nööö.... du musst das Teil FAHREN !!!


----------



## Scottcarbon (8. November 2015)

coast13 schrieb:


> nööö.... du musst das Teil FAHREN !!!


Ich rede doch nicht vom Rad . Ohhh, jetzt kommt das Nudelholz.

Aber nun weiter Bilder...  hätte noch ein Hot Chili eloxiert zu bieten. Scott Boulder von 89 ist hier wahrscheinlich zu alt. Ich glaube, meine Partnerin ist langsam zu verstehen.


----------



## Thias (8. November 2015)

Wieso ist denn der Umwerfer an dem Endorfin so weit weg vom Ritzel? Sieht irgendwie komisch aus...


----------



## Scottcarbon (8. November 2015)

Hast recht. Schaut wirklich etwas blöd aus. Muss ich mir morgen mal anschauen. Der Winter kommt ja ;-).




Mein Hot Chili H20 von 94 muss weg. Was meint ihr? In Teile ist besser, oder? Steuerzentrale wurde nur montiert um es von einer Ecke in die andere zu schieben.


----------



## Flowrider06 (8. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen, möchte euch mal mein altes 97er Kona AA zeigen...war mein erstes Bike und ist natürlich über die Jahre gereift  was die Teile angeht. 
Es hat schon richtig was mitgemacht ( sogar Trial und Bikepark) und bis heute gehalten.


----------



## Froeste (9. November 2015)

Noch ein Kona, steht zum Verkauf.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. November 2015)

was hier für cooles Zeug angerollt kommt  Konas sind ja klasse, das Hot Chili auch. Was da wieder an Kohle drin versenkt wurde Das bekommste nie mehr raus. Auch da gilt eher: behalten, fahren Allein die Alligator Züge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1 (10. November 2015)

..hab ne mini Runde gedreht.. 




..Lichtverhältnisse


----------



## dodderer (10. November 2015)

Ist ein geiles Bild, was schimpfst Du über Licht? 
Sieht auch so aus, als ob das Rad ein paar mehr Bilder verdient hätte?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. November 2015)

ich wollts grad sagen: Top Foto...Wenn mans noch beschneiden würde, dass das ganz helle Fenster weg ist, wäre es noch nen Tick besser...(denke ich )


----------



## Oscar1 (11. November 2015)

Dankeschön.  
Ich wollte mehr Fotos machen..LinksRechtsCockpit. 
Das war aber sehr schwer und hat nicht wirklich funktionier. (zu dunkel oder unscharf)


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. November 2015)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> ..hab ne mini Runde gedreht..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MTBs und Rotlichviertel passen super zusammen. Geiles Bild


----------



## dodderer (11. November 2015)

Ich hatte deutlich besseres Licht heute, war allerdings nicht im Rotlichtviertel


----------



## Organik (11. November 2015)

Mein Plastikrad seit 2013 nicht viel verändert. Fährt nach wie vor irre. ^^


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. November 2015)

Irgendwie nach wie vor pervers  ...vor allem das Gewicht für diesen voluminösen "Klumpen" von Fahrrad  ist halt ein Storck


----------



## dodderer (11. November 2015)

Irgendwie klappt das heute mit dem Einschlafen nicht  , drum gibts noch eine Folge aus der Serie:
Zehn Dinge die ein Mountainbiker getan haben sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomR. (12. November 2015)

EIN Rad aufbauen...=) Ich denke, Du hast die Challenge gemeistert


----------



## dodderer (12. November 2015)

Tja, zu dem Cannondale muß ich einfach mal ein klein wenig was schreiben. 

Das habe ich irgendwann, keine Ahnung mehr genau wann, bei ebay entdeckt, und war sofort hin und weg von dem Gelb .
Per Sofortkauf den deal klargemacht, und dann losgedüst ca. 200km weit, um den Drahtesel abzuholen. Es war die Farbe und die Fatty, welche den Kaufausschlag gaben. Angekommen beim Verkäufer war ich total angenehm überrascht , denn es war nicht einfach gelb, das Rad, sondern es hat Übergänge von Gelb in Orange und umgekehrt. Diese Art der Lackierung gefällt mir supergut.
Ich tauschte die suboptimalen Originalteile wie Laufräder, Sattelstütze, Bremsen, Schaltung und Kurbel gegen für mich besser passende.

Die ersten Ausfahrten waren schön, das Teil ging super ab, doch unterm Strich war mir das Rad etwas zu rennmässig, von der Geometrie her. Dann kam auch noch das MARIN Monocoque, und das Cannondale war irgendwie zwar immer noch schön anzuschauen, aber nicht mehr „unbedingt“ notwendig. So wollte ich es verkaufen. Es gab während der zwei Monate, die das Rahmenset zum Verkauf stand, nur ein wirklich ernstzunehmendes Angebot. Alles andere war dummes Geschwätz, der Knaller war das Angebot von 15,00€, in Worten: Fünfzehn Euro.  
Ich behielt es, es kam auf den Dachboden, als Traumfänger übers Gästebett. 

Die letzte Zeit war ich öfters mal rund um den Feldberg und Altkönig auf trailtour, und da hatte ich immer wieder den Gedanken, statt mit fully oder 140mm hardtail, welches vorhanden ist, mal mit was leichterem, harten, spritzigeren, durch den Taunus zu gurken, ohne auf die trails verzichten zu müssen. Irgendwann wollte ich schon einen schönen Rahmen aus UK bestellen, aber dann siegte die Vernunft, welche sagte, ich hätte genug Rahmen und Räder zuhause. Auch hatte ich mir zum Geburtstag und Weihnachten zusammen (wie als Kind ) eine neue Deville gegönnt fürs „große“ Rad, und dieses Jahr ebenfalls schon eine neue Reba gekauft, das musste ich auch aus finanziellen Gründen mal langsam machen. Also überlegt was geht. Und dann kam das CD wieder vom Gebälk auf den Fußboden. Der Rahmen ist mit 52cm für mich (176cm) schon am oberen Limit, aber die 75mm Gravity Dropper, welche noch vorhanden war, passte. Lenker mit rise sind hier bis zum abwinken, nur einen kürzeren Vorbau statt der originalen 120mm musste her.

Danke hier nochmals an den Verkäufer, war ein superfairer deal.

Die Laufräder gehören eh zu der stabileren Sorte, wurden damals wegen der Farbe ausgewählt, Nukeproof Trail. Die Reifen wurden auch dem Einsatzzweck angepasst. Hinten kann man die alten Dinger, die noch rumliegen, runterfahren, da ist es fast wurscht, was da drauf ist. Vorne hatte ich heute zum ersten Mal den Michelin Wildgripr auf dem Vorderrad, hat mich definitiv überzeugt. Über 100% Gefälle, und man muß auf dem Waldboden bremsen, und das macht der Reifen problemlos. 

Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit dem nun eher traillastigen statt rennlastigen Rad.

Und was soll ich sagen: *Oberaffentittengeil!! *

Genau so hatte ich es mir vorgestellt! Steif und schnell, relativ leicht für den Einsatzzweck, und macht einfach riesigen SPASS.

Bewegte Bilder folgen


----------



## dodderer (12. November 2015)

Mann, das Bild sollte doch groß


----------



## Murph (16. November 2015)

Schönes Ding!


----------



## ice (18. November 2015)

ich stells mal hier rein
.... der aktuelle Aufbau mit den neuen Pedalen und Bremsgriffen ....



... nach ´ner 5 Minuten Testfahrt ...




Gruß Holger


----------



## ArSt (18. November 2015)

Hoi, diesmal mit drei Kettenblättern statt nur einem!  Da muss dann natürlich an anderen Stellen Gewicht eingespart werden. 
Was hast Du vor, willst Du das Teil mit nach Berchtesgaden nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (18. November 2015)

Gewicht sparen ist immer gut 

und mit dem Bike nach BGL ist  ´ne Überlegung wert aber eigentlich nicht geplant. Da ist das Simplon schon nicht schlecht.Das ist doch deutlich leichter... 
hmmmh ...aber man könnte auch mal das Steppenwolf ...


----------



## Ramkal2007 (19. November 2015)

Wenn ich das Rocky sehe ärgere ich mich, das ich mein TSC Verkauft habe


----------



## Freefall79 (19. November 2015)

Ramkal2007 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Rocky sehe ärgere ich mich, das ich mein TSC Verkauft habe


Zu Recht!


----------



## 6ix-pack (19. November 2015)

Goes DH 



Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## dodderer (19. November 2015)

Rohloff Kefü UND Umwerfer 
Da kommt noch was ab, oder


----------



## 6ix-pack (20. November 2015)

dodderer schrieb:


> Rohloff Kefü UND Umwerfer
> Da kommt noch was ab, oder


Der Umwerfer ist Ballast, der abmontiert wird. Danach vorne 1-fach mit KeFü


----------



## 6ix-pack (21. November 2015)

Ungefähr so: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Freue mich schon wieder auf die Abfahrten damit! 



Viele Grüße 
6ix-pack


----------



## dodderer (21. November 2015)

Das ist doch was für den Sankt Andreasberg


----------



## MatzeLive81 (22. November 2015)

sau es mal richtig ein und mach bitte mal Bilder    BÜÜÜDDDEEEE !
Alle die Bikes hier sind so schön geputzt, da find ich muss das MCSA mal zeigen
warum da kein großer Lack - Schnick - Schnack drann ist.  
Hab auch noch nie ne Wildsau gesehen im Smoking 
Gruß Matze

PS. Klein-Holgi hatte mal nen geiles Bild vom Shadow mit richtig Klumpen drauf


----------



## dodderer (22. November 2015)

Besser so? MARIN B17 2001 oder so, im bikepark Albstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeLive81 (23. November 2015)

Jawolllll genau so !!!!!


----------



## dodderer (23. November 2015)

Na, dann geh mal mit gutem Beispiel voran , und halte die Fahne für den Kreis Limburg - Weilburg hoch


----------



## MatzeLive81 (23. November 2015)

Sehr unvorteilhaft fotografiert aber mir wurscht...


----------



## Klein-Holgi (24. November 2015)

SA mit Minimatsch gabs grad im unterwegs...aber das war ja nur Waldweg...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...nterwegs-thread.511762/page-171#post-13395760

Shadow bis zum Stillstand im Lehm festgehangen war hier:


----------



## retrofuchs (3. Dezember 2015)

Überholverbot schrieb:


> *GT LTS, Bj.97*
> XTR 950er ausstattung
> Grip Shift X-Ray
> Mavic Ceramic-Felgen
> ...



Ist zwar  aus altem Post aber sehr bemerkenswert. Sehr eigenständiges Design, Rahmen eine Nummer kleiner das wärs.
Erinnert mich an amerikanische Muscel Cars.


----------



## Pancho70 (5. Dezember 2015)

Servus,
habe auch zwei Cyclecraft  (CSP 02 & 01 glaub ich) zuhause rumstehen mit denen wir (Frau & ich) heute noch fahren!
Müssten so um die 17/18 Jahre alt sein! Mein erstes bekam meine Frau (alte Umlenkwippe) und ich kaufte mir dann das 01 in Hellblau^^.Rock Shox Judy Doppelbrücke und RS Deluxe Dämpfer.Komplett XT + Roox Lenker/Vorbau + Gore Tex Seilzüge/Mäntel! Habs dann zerlegt und in Kawa-Grün/Sid-Blau pulvern lassen und die Aufkleber am Rahmen aus ner Klebefolie selber zusammengefriemelt.Hat auch einiges mitgemacht.Sogar Todtnau/Geisskopf/Gardasee^^. Der Sattel wurde beim Bikefestival am Gardasee gekauft! Limitiert oder so!?
Hier mal n Bild von meinem Esel...
Grüsse


----------



## Pancho70 (5. Dezember 2015)

Cyclecraft die Zweite...


----------



## BigVolker (5. Dezember 2015)

Da kann man was schönes draus machen. Hier ist auch der Dämpfer einfacher auszutauschen. Zur Not könntest du erstmal diese Umlenkhebel für dein grünes CSP verwenden, falls nicht beide Räder gleichzeitig bewegt werden müssen. 
Auch würde ich die Z1 an das grüne bauen, die alten Rock Shox Doppelbrücken sehen immer nach gewollt aber nicht gekonnt aus. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie die von der Performance her sind (also RS).
Nebenbei gibt es im Bikemarkt für die Marzocchi noch neue Buchsen für sehr faires Geld, falls deine Gabel schon Buchsenspiel haben sollte. Auch bekommt man die Öldichtungen und Abstreifer noch problemlos beim Händler oder online.

Die Gabel hatte ich auch an meinem Kona, bis es mir gestohlen wurde. Ich hatte noch einige Upgrades auf der Liste - unter anderem eine 'gelochte' Krone von einer neueren Z2 mit Aluschaft und Umbau auf Scheibenbremse mit Hope C2. Da hatte ich mit ein wenig Glück sogar den richtigen Sattel für die Formula Disc-Aufnahme wie sie auch an deiner Gabel zu finden ist.

Auch wenn mich keiner nach meiner Meinung fragt - ich würd das CSP mit einem schönen Laufradsatz mit breiten V-Brake Felgen (Sun Rhyno Lite XL) ausstatten und dann ab dafür!


----------



## Pancho70 (6. Dezember 2015)

Hmmm, hab auch schon was gebrauchtes im Netz gefunden, also eigentlich Komplettbikes.Mit dem neuen Umlenkhebel!Da würde ich die Hebel/Dämpfer-Kombi verwenden.Evtl auch nen anderen Hinterbau wenns passt.Und ja die Boxer braucht auch neue Staubschutzdinger weil sie extrem sifft, und ich hab da welche im Netz gefunden:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Marzocchi/Dichtungsset-Marzocchi-Bam-Modell-1996-2001-p4523/
Hoffe das sind die richtigen für die Bomber?!
Und bin auch grad dran das Orangene nach und nach mit schwarzen Teilen auszurüsten oder pulvern, und auch mit nem neuen Satz schwarzer Laufräder!Also es gibt noch einiges zu tun.
Die RockShox möchtegern Doppelbrückengabel, fahre ich schon Jahre und bin mit der Performance recht zufrieden.Ich lass die Bikes im Grunde so wie sie sind nur n bisschen pimpen halt, und weil ich wieder mit dem Downhillen anfangen will geht da jede Menge Kohle drauf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwerg291082 (6. Dezember 2015)

retrofuchs schrieb:


> Ist zwar  aus altem Post aber sehr bemerkenswert. Sehr eigenständiges Design, Rahmen eine Nummer kleiner das wärs.
> Erinnert mich an amerikanische Muscel Cars.



http://go.skimresources.com/?id=422...de/forum/t/youngtimer-galerie.420919/&xtz=-60

Das finde ich auch echt stark. Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das für ein Lenker ist?


----------



## black-panther (7. Dezember 2015)

Pancho70 schrieb:


> Und bin auch grad dran das Orangene nach und nach mit schwarzen Teilen auszurüsten oder pulvern, und



Bitte nicht! 'ne schöne originale Z1, die gehört so!
Schwarz verhunzen wäre mMn eine Entwertung, außerdem schaut sie dann aus wie jede andere 0815 Gabel...

Siffen tun die alten Mz. leider eigentlich immer. Ob das Dichtungsset bei dieser passt, weiß ich nicht genau. Evtl. mal direkt bei Mz. nachfragen; vielleicht meldet sich aber auch hier noch jemand, der es genau weiß.


----------



## Spezi66 (7. Dezember 2015)

Das sind die richtigen Dichtungen, habe ich auch schon verbaut. Am  besten das passende Öl gleich mitbestellen
http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/marzocchi_bomber-gabeln.pdf


----------



## BigVolker (7. Dezember 2015)

Man muss nicht zwangsweise die BAM Dichtungen nehmen. Der Unterschied ist, dass am BAM-Abstreifer ein Bund ist. Bei der M-Arch Version gibt es keinen Bund, passen tun sie trotzdem. Immer auf 30 mm Ausführung achten!


----------



## HorstSt (7. Dezember 2015)

Mein GT Zaskar SP wühlt auch gerne im Dreck.





So sah das VR ein paar KM weiter aus.





Und da war die Hälfte schon weider runtergefallen.


----------



## Brainman (7. Dezember 2015)

Die Kette hängt ganz schön durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (7. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde mich mit sowas ja gar nicht weiterfahren trauen... (bzw. es gar nicht soweit kommen lassen )


----------



## Pancho70 (7. Dezember 2015)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Das sind die richtigen Dichtungen, habe ich auch schon verbaut. Am  besten das passende Öl gleich mitbestellen
> http://www.jochen-schweiger.de/technik-pdf/marzocchi_bomber-gabeln.pdf


Dieses Howto hab ich auch schon gelesen! Gut bzgl Ölmenge und Wartung.Steht aber nicht genau drin welche Abstreifer es sind, oder ich bin blind


----------



## BigVolker (7. Dezember 2015)

Du hast die richtigen doch schon oben gepostet - https://www.bike-components.de/de/Marzocchi/Dichtungsset-Marzocchi-Bam-Modell-1996-2001-p4523/


----------



## Brainman (26. Dezember 2015)




----------



## dodderer (26. Dezember 2015)

Sieht sehr schön aus. 
Was ist da vorne an Zahnrädern verbaut? 2fach?


----------



## Brainman (26. Dezember 2015)

dodderer schrieb:


> Sieht sehr schön aus.
> Was ist da vorne an Zahnrädern verbaut? 2fach?


Danke.
Ist 3 fach. Das Große und Mittlere sind Titankettenblätter von Carbon Ti. Das kleine ist noch aus Stahl wird aber auch noch gegen ein Titanblatt getauscht.


----------



## black-panther (26. Dezember 2015)

Schöne Maschine


----------



## ice (26. Dezember 2015)

klasse DBR !

was wiegt denn der Hobel ?


----------



## Brainman (26. Dezember 2015)

ice schrieb:


> klasse DBR !
> 
> was wiegt denn der Hobel ?


----------



## Freefall79 (26. Dezember 2015)

Top, top! Sehr gelungenes DBR, in meinen Augen hast Du genau das richtige Maß für die Grün-Akzente getroffen.

Was ist das für eine Umenkrolle am Schaltwerk? Keine Rollamajig, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (26. Dezember 2015)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Top, top! Sehr gelungenes DBR, in meinen Augen hast Du genau das richtige Maß für die Grün-Akzente getroffen.
> 
> Was ist das für eine Umenkrolle am Schaltwerk? Keine Rollamajig, oder?


Weniger ist manchmal mehr.
Ich hatte am Anfang noch einen grünen Ringle Vorbau dran, eben weil ich ihn noch da habe, aber das war dann schon zu viel des guten.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (29. Dezember 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


>



Das ist mein Traum den Du da hast. Schönstes Hardtail jemals.


----------



## BigBlock427 (29. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal mein yt
Ein rocky mountain dh race
Neu lackiert und neu aufgebaut.
Mit teilen die der Keller so hergeben hat.
Mittlerweile sieht es noch etwas anders aus.
Bilder poste ich dann nochmal
LG Max


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (29. Dezember 2015)

habe mir dieses durchaus hübsches fully zu gelegt für ne schmale Mark...
Naja..Teilelager


----------



## ceo (30. Dezember 2015)

details des gerade fertig gewordenen und frisch verschenkten projektes


----------



## blazing heat (31. Dezember 2015)

Wunderhübsches Zaskar!

Btw... verschenkt? Hut ab


----------



## Brainman (31. Dezember 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> details des gerade fertig gewordenen und frisch verschenkten projektes (nimmt üüübrigens auch am yt-contest teil )


Hat es ihr denn auch gefallen ? Ist ja nicht unbedingt Selbstverständlich.


----------



## ceo (31. Dezember 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Hat es ihr denn auch gefallen ? Ist ja nicht unbedingt Selbstverständlich.



sie war völlig überrascht. bei der jungfernfahrt (bin mit meinem '93er zaskar mitgefahren) hatten wir viel spaß. sie fand's recht leicht und vor allem leichtgängig und hat ganz schön gas gegeben. der bullbar, bei dem ich selbst etwas gezweifelt hatte, kam gut an. einzig blöd, das papa fortwährend von tollen technischen details geschwafelt hat  dennoch sehe ich es als "beginn einer wunderbaren freundschaft...."


----------



## Brainman (1. Januar 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> sie war völlig überrascht. bei der jungfernfahrt (bin mit meinem '93er zaskar mitgefahren) hatten wir viel spaß. sie fand's recht leicht und vor allem leichtgängig und hat ganz schön gas gegeben. der bullbar, bei dem ich selbst etwas gezweifelt hatte, kam gut an. einzig blöd, das papa fortwährend von tollen technischen details geschwafelt hat  dennoch sehe ich es als "beginn einer wunderbaren freundschaft...."


Das klingt gut  Hauptsache sie hat erst mal Spaß daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (1. Januar 2016)

Das hätte auch anders enden können  

100% ist ihr völlig schnuppe, was ne XTR ist.  Selbst wenn Du es 20 Mal erwähnst, dass es nix besseres gibt, ist ihr das total egal.  Unser Kinderbike ist ja auch ein GT mit feinem Zeug...völlig schnuppe. Als ich mal die "Drecksgabel" gegen ne F100 getauscht hatte, hatte sie nach der ersten Fahrt Macken am Standrohr  Gabel wieder ausgebaut dem undankbaren "Gesindel"  

Aber hört sich bei Dir so an als wüsste sie es zu schätzen


----------



## Zwerg291082 (1. Januar 2016)

Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn ich für meinen Sohn endlich was zusammen basteln darf. Der Zwerg fährt noch mit seinem 16er puky, vielleicht gibt's nächstes Weihnachten ein 20er. 
In den Kleinanzeigen steht zur Zeit ein corratec kidbow 20" drin.
 Überlege zur Zeit ob ich es nicht holen soll.


----------



## GERxBlindxDeath (6. Januar 2016)

Heute mein Specialized Stumpjumper fertig gestellt...
Komplette LX-Ausstattung ab Werk.
Kumpel war zufällig an meiner Halle, hat er mir spontan abgekauft 
Wurde jetzt einmal komplett auseinander gepflückt, mit Kaltreiniger aus Werkstattbedarf gereinigt, bissl Fett, Politur und wieder zusammen gesetzt.


----------



## ice (10. Januar 2016)

Bei diesem "Winterwetter" bleibt einem nix anderes übrig als den Keller aufzuräumen ... (außer man hat ein Projekt  )
und wenn einem dann das eine oder andere Teil in die Hände fällt, kommt man auf Ideen ... 





... jetzt ist die Gabel wieder am angestammten Platz ...





... und es sind noch ein paar rote Farbtupfer ans Bike gekommen ...


----------



## dodderer (10. Januar 2016)

Finde die zu wuchtig für den filigranen Rahmen 
Aber mir muß es ja nicht gefallen


----------



## ice (10. Januar 2016)

stimmt schon , 
die Stahlgabel paßt besser zu den Rohren und zum Hinterbau, aber die Carbongabel ist leichter und baut etwas höher....   
....ist dadurch deutlich bequemer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (10. Januar 2016)

dodderer schrieb:


> Finde die zu wuchtig für den filigranen Rahmen
> Aber mir muß es ja nicht gefallen


Muß ich beidem Zustimmen


----------



## dodderer (17. Januar 2016)

So, das Monocoque mal für die nassen Radwege fit gemacht, als Alternative zu den Schneetouren in höheren Lagen. 
Der wasserdichte Transportbehälter ist ernst gemeint , da von den ganzen Gepäcktaschen, die ich so habe, nichts wirklich gut an den doofen Topeak Träger passt, natürlich mit den nun demontierten Seitenteilen . 
Da ich den Gepäckträger, welcher in Spanien am Rad war, anderweitig verbaut habe, und ich den Topeak noch hier habe, bleibt das eben so 
Lichtanlage mit Nabendynamo fliegt hier noch rum, die kommt noch dran


----------



## Klein-Holgi (17. Januar 2016)

Ok...sehr funktionell  Aber hätte man für solche Anbauten nicht ein - ich sage mal - dafür gedachtes Rahmendesign bzw. Rad nehmen können  
Irgendwie sieht das Maringeröhr zwischen Blechblechen und wasserdichtem Transportsystem etwas deplatziert aus  

Ist aber jetzt keine Kritik im Sinne von "Hauptsache meckern"  Ich finds schade um das Marin, das ist alles


----------



## Brainman (17. Januar 2016)

Kanister hochkant stellen und mit Bier füllen und alles wird gut


----------



## ruppidog (17. Januar 2016)

Ideales Rad um damit Heringe vom Fischmarkt zu holen !


----------



## dodderer (17. Januar 2016)

Naja, es wird halt gefahren. Wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Späne, und somit wird das Rad eben auch nicht von Gebrauchsspuren verschont. 
Ich persönlich finde es lustig, so wie es ist , und es erfüllt eben den Zweck, Abends mal eine schnelle Runde über die Radwege zu ballern. 
Leider is bei uns wieder Holzeinschlagzeit, so dass eine ganze Menge normaler Waldwege total vermatscht sind . 
Auch ist das nun aufgeweichte Laub absolut pfui 
Da kann man eben im Dunkeln schnell mal auf den Radweg gehen


----------



## dodderer (17. Januar 2016)

Ich will ja auch gerade mal wieder den Radbestand reduzieren, oder zumindest nicht vergrößern. Somit kommt ein weiteres Rad, mit 08/15 Rahmen nicht in Frage. Hätte ein komplettes Rohloff Rad mit Nabendynamobeleuchtung hier stehen, aber das wird zerlegt und veräussert.
Ach ja, und ausserdem habe ich noch einen MARIN Rahmen unter dem Dach, von dem ich mich einfach nicht trennen kann, obwohl ich ihn schon ein paar Mal vernunftsbedingt zum Verkauf angeboten hatte. Der wird sicherlich diesen Sommer aufgebaut. Ist eigentlich auch alles vorhanden dafür. 
Und dann sind da noch zwei Sachen im Busch, wenn die wahr werden, dann wird es wieder voller hier, was ich eigentlich vermeiden will. 
Und wie bereits erwähnt, und ja hier auch bekannt: Ich fahre die Räder, das ist der Hauptgrund für ihre Existenz bei mir. Bin da eben nicht so der Sammler und Bewahrer


----------



## ArSt (17. Januar 2016)

dodderer schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Räder, das ist der Hauptgrund für ihre Existenz bei mir. Bin da eben nicht so der Sammler und Bewahrer


----------



## Spezi66 (19. Januar 2016)




----------



## Sittenstrolch (19. Januar 2016)

Für die Gabel gibs n Daumen hoch, das Rad ist ganz ok, wenn da der Rahmen nich wär, der muss ausgetauscht werden. Dann gibs n Stern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBlock427 (22. Januar 2016)

Hey Jungs,

nachdem ich mein umlackiertes und neu aufgebautes RM DH race ja schon mal gezeigt hatte, heute nochmal ein aktuelles Bild.
Ausserdem musste ich heute eh Bilder machen, für die Versicherung. Da dachte ich, ich kann euch auch gleich mal die Schätzchen aus meines Vaters und meiner Sammlung zeigen. Nehmt bitte die montierten Reifen und Pedale nicht allzu ernst, das wird immer je nach Einsatzzweck geändert und wir können uns an einem gosssen Fundus bedienen.
Beim Aufbau aller Räder lag der Fokus immer auf ihrem Einsatzgebiet, und nicht bei irgendwelchen retro Teilen. Meist haben wir das verbaut, was eh noch im Keller war.
Das Suzi Q wird nicht gefahren- es hängt nur zur Deko an der Wand.

Klein Pulse




Serotta Titan





Cilo Titan (mit Kindersitzbefestigung für die Enkelinnen)





Serotta Stahl





Dh Race





Vertex Team Only





Vertex Team SC (youngtimer?)






Vertex 50 (youngtimer?)





Altitude





Suzi Q


----------



## Sittenstrolch (22. Januar 2016)

Das Serotta  geile Sammlung.


----------



## nippelspanner (22. Januar 2016)

Schöne Sammlung! 
Top!


----------



## BigBlock427 (22. Januar 2016)

Danke...
Ein oder zwei Klassiker fehlen noch- die stehen an Urlaubsorten meines Vaters (Breezer Lightning und Breezer Thunderstorm (?)- oder sind nicht "zeigbar" (Serotta Stahl mit Gepäckträger und Nabendynamo)


----------



## John F (22. Januar 2016)

Das mit dem Kindersitz an nem Titanrad würde ich mir aus Festigkeitsfründen aber nochmal überlegen...


----------



## BigBlock427 (22. Januar 2016)

Das Cilo ist das "Eisenschwein" unter den Titanrädern...
Ich habs am Anfang auch mit Zweifel gesehen- hat sich bis jetzt als völlig unproblematisch erwiesen.
Aber ich habs im Auge, danke für den Tip.


----------



## ice (22. Januar 2016)

die Rockys 
und besonders das Suzi Q 
(ich würde nur den vorderen Schnellspanner umdrehen )

und dem Alti würde eine etwas dezentere Gabel gut tun 

aber hey ... ne tolle Sammlung


----------



## Freefall79 (22. Januar 2016)

Hossa! Nette Sammlung .
Ist das Titan Serotta ein ATi oder ein TiMax? Da komme ich immer ins Schlingern.


----------



## black-panther (22. Januar 2016)

alter Verwalter, was für ein Auflauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBlock427 (22. Januar 2016)

Ich meine es ist ein timax....
Bin mir aber Grad auch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## coast13 (24. Januar 2016)

mal der Gegenpol zu den oben gezeigten Schätzen  
Mir gefällt s ... Bild und Rad


----------



## Blechmuetze (9. Februar 2016)

Hercules Diabolo von 1994-1996. Muss einer der ersten oder letzten Titanal-Rahmen gewesen sein, weil hat bis heute gehalten. Alles dazwischen soll sich in wohlgefallen aufgelöst haben. Der eine oder andere erinnert sich evtl. an die Titanal Katastrophe. 
Da ich nicht genau weiß wann welche Epoche anfängt oder aufhört, (sieht man auch an den verbauten Teilen) setze ich es hier mal rein. Mit der Bitte um Asyl.


----------



## Thias (9. Februar 2016)

Das liegt nicht am Jahrgang. Eher an der Marke. Die Hercules hatten keine Probleme.
Hast du das irgendwann lackieren lassen? 

Meins:


----------



## Blechmuetze (9. Februar 2016)

Ah, da noch einer  Sogar mit dem "grossen" Modell. Schön sowas noch zu sehen.
Ja, den Rahmen hatte ich vor x-Jahren gekauft, einzeln und mit wenigen Gebrauchsspuren. Wurde wohl seinerzeit aus Panik schnell zerlegt und irgendwo versteckt. Neulackiert wurde er nicht, habe nur ein paar Steinschläge ausgebessert (leider nur normaler Lack, kein Pulver). Mittlerweile sieht er durch Gebrauch auch etwas normaler aus. Die Bilder sind entstanden nachdem ich alles gereinigt und einige Sachen ersetzt habe.


----------



## Thias (9. Februar 2016)

So ähnlich war das bei mir auch. Hab ihn ca 94 einem Klassenkameraden abgekauft. War "billig" -200 DM. Er hatte ein bike-abbo, ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechmuetze (9. Februar 2016)

"Unwissenheit ist ein Segen" Ich hab auch erst viel später davon erfahren. 
Das Modell wurde offenbar eine Weile produziert, sehe ich an Deinem schönen Exemplar (original mit Cantis) An meinem war ursprünglich Magura montiert (3 offene Zuganschläge und kein Canti-Gegenhalter)


----------



## maxelsha (9. Februar 2016)

Be One Torix
Wurde sehr selten gefahren kaum Gebrauchsspuren




Axel


----------



## Brainman (9. Februar 2016)

Muffengang schrieb:


> Hercules Diabolo von 1994-1996. Muss einer der ersten oder letzten Titanal-Rahmen gewesen sein, weil hat bis heute gehalten. Alles dazwischen soll sich in wohlgefallen aufgelöst haben. Der eine oder andere erinnert sich evtl. an die Titanal Katastrophe.
> Da ich nicht genau weiß wann welche Epoche anfängt oder aufhört, (sieht man auch an den verbauten Teilen) setze ich es hier mal rein. Mit der Bitte um Asyl.


Aufenthalts Genehmigung erteilt 
Schickes Bike.   Ich würde einen anderen Vorbau verbauen (wenn es meins wäre)


----------



## Thias (10. Februar 2016)

Sag mal, täuscht das oder steckt der Syncros-Vorbau nur bis zur Hälfte auf dem Schaft?


----------



## HorstSt (10. Februar 2016)

Muffengang, Thias, Hercules ist hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-hercules-thread.677892/page-11 im Hercules-Thread immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Februar 2016)

Thias schrieb:


> Sag mal, täuscht das oder steckt der Syncros-Vorbau nur bis zur Hälfte auf dem Schaft?


Bist du irgendwie entfernt mit Adlern verwandt?!


----------



## Thias (10. Februar 2016)

Hornbrille


----------



## ArSt (10. Februar 2016)

Meine Augen sind ja auch nicht mehr die besten, ich sehe das aber genauso wie der Matthias: Für mich ist der Vorbau auch nur bis zur halben Klemmhöhe auf den Gabelschaft aufgeschoben.


----------



## black-panther (10. Februar 2016)

klar, sonst könnte man den schicken Carbon-Spacer ja nicht verbauen


----------



## Blechmuetze (10. Februar 2016)

Hallo!
Erst mal vielen Dank für das nette Lob  Hier tummeln sich so viele schöne Räder, freut mich wenn ich meines dazustellen darf.

Eure Adleraugen in Ehren, aber ich würde niemals einen Vorbau nur halb auf den Gabelschaft stecken... das wäre eine Schande und saugefährlich. Bei der Montage gebe ich mir grösste Mühe. Das was zu sehen ist ist der silberfarene Gabelschaft mit einem Rest der schwarzen Lackierung (Sprühnebel). Durch das mehrmalige aufschieben des Vorbaus könnte diese scharfe Kante entstanden sein...
Der Schaft schliesst exakt 3mm unter Vorbau-Oberkante ab damit noch Platz für die Ahead-Kappe bleibt 

Das ist eh Geschichte, z.Z. ist eine Manitou montiert, sieht dann am Schaft so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klein-Holgi (10. Februar 2016)

Man kann aber auch überleben, wenn man das nicht so genau nimmt  




Klein Palomino 39 Chris King Tune by KleinAdroit, auf Flickr

Aber das ist noch an der Grenze, da die obere Klemmung noch eine Funktion hat  

Obwohl  Vom Käufer dieses Rahmensets hab ich lange nix mehr gehört oder gelesen


----------



## Tante Christel (10. Februar 2016)

Will auch mal beitragen: Wiesmann, (fast) kpl 950, ich mag das Zusammenspiel von dem rot und grün


----------



## Brainman (11. Februar 2016)

Sieht gut aus 
Hab übrigens auch ne Tante die Christel heißt


----------



## dodderer (11. Februar 2016)

Könnte es sein, dass da ursprünglich ein anderer Umwerfer dran war 
Tanten Namens Christel gibt es wohl ein paar mehr, habe auch eine


----------



## Tante Christel (11. Februar 2016)

Danke sehr!
Es war mal ein anderer FD dran, TopSwing, aber ich mag die Dinger nicht sonderlich, sie klappern meist so schnell 
Aber das Rohr ist nicht gequetscht oder auch nur der Lack, täuscht ein wenig. Die Kurbeln kommen auch sehr bald runter, kein Bock mehr auf den Salat. Dann gibts hübsch silber Rrrrrrr...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Februar 2016)

Mamma paar andere Pics rein noch.


----------



## Tante Christel (11. Februar 2016)

Ein paar gibts noch
Neue Kurbeln sind auch da, am WE wird fröhlich gebastelt


----------



## Blechmuetze (11. Februar 2016)

Wiesmann Rahmen? Wunderschön... Gratulation! Wenn die Rahmen nur nicht so elend teuer wären. Aber die Qualität lohnt sich sicher. Soviel ich mitbekommen habe, verkauft Wiesmann keine einzelnen Rahmen mehr, nur noch Komplettbikes.


----------



## black-panther (11. Februar 2016)

Wirklich Geiles Teil!
@Muffengang, auf jeden Fall macht er auch keine Hardtails mehr - nur noch ganz starr oder Fully. Sehr schade, wie man an diesem Exemplar sieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante Christel (11. Februar 2016)

Eines wäre aber noch: auf dem zweiten Bild sind die schicken Geax Saguaro drauf, die sich auch angenehm fahren. Allerdings rutschen die Dinger dermassen auf der Felge, daß ich mir schon nach zwei km das erste Ventil abgerissen hatte. Also erstmal andere drauf (Conti) Nur die weissen sind eben so richtig schön, muss doch irgendwie gehen. Nun mal die Felge bzw die Innenseite vom Felgenhorn (Mavic XM 317) mit einem Schraubenzieher ganz viele kleine Einkerbungen reingehauen. Hat auch nicht so viel geholfen. Zum testen die alten Panaracer in creme mal richtig geschrubbt mit Shampoo (leider nicht das lila), schon etwas besser. Hat irgendjemand Tips? Talkum war auch massig drin. Liegt wohl scheinbar an der weissen Mischung  Hab auch überlegt, nen feinen Streifen kleber vom Flickzeug drauf zu verteilen. Bei den Panaracer ist es nicht so wild, wenn die sich komplett auflösen, sind eh schon fertig


----------



## Brainman (11. Februar 2016)

In der Regel rutschen die auf der Felge wenn sie verhärtet bzw. zu trocken sind.
Hab auch ein paar Panaracer Reifen die rutschen aber bisher kein Mittel dagegen gefunden.


----------



## black-panther (11. Februar 2016)

Ich sag' mal: mit schwarzen Reifen sieht's besser aus


----------



## Brainman (11. Februar 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ich sag' mal: mit schwarzen Reifen sieht's besser aus


oder auch rote, graue, blaue, grüne usw.


----------



## Tante Christel (11. Februar 2016)

nää, mir gefallen die cremeweissen am besten, deswegen will ich denen auch das wandern abgewöhnen. Ich finde die irgendwie ...lecker.


----------



## Brainman (11. Februar 2016)

Ich werde demnächst mal doppelseitiges Klebeband testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Februar 2016)

Dreckig siehts am besten aus. Nich soviel putzen, dem Rad steht ne Schlammpackung ungemein gut.


----------



## Raumfahrer (11. Februar 2016)

Tante Christel schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand Tips? Talkum war auch massig drin. Liegt wohl scheinbar an der weissen Mischung


Du könntest es mal mit Haarlackspray probieren. Wäscht sich zur Not auch wieder weg.


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Februar 2016)

....oder Spengle Felgen  Da sitzt alles stramm drauf  (manch einer bekommt es gar nicht erst montiert...)


----------



## ArSt (11. Februar 2016)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> ....oder Spengle Felgen


Gibts gerade einen Satz hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausv...tac-grafton-stumpjumper.789133/#post-13576421


----------



## Kittie (11. Februar 2016)

Tante Christel schrieb:


> Will auch mal beitragen: Wiesmann, (fast) kpl 950, ich mag das Zusammenspiel von dem rot und grün
> Anhang anzeigen 461981



Ohhh....ein seltener Gast 
Immer schön zeigen, die guten Stücke. Besonders das "W". Ein bisschen trauere ich ihm schon hinterher, aber was soll´s. Neuer Monat, neues Bike  
Beim ersten Bild, war ich schon etwas geschockt - geputzt?!?! Bestimmt extra fürs Bild, Gelle  
Welche Vorbaulänge hast du übrigens Verbaut? 120mm oder mehr?


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Februar 2016)

ArSt schrieb:


> Gibts gerade einen Satz hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ausv...tac-grafton-stumpjumper.789133/#post-13576421



Oha Das sind sogar "1er Spengle". Also die alte erste Version. Ob dort auch die Reifen so stramm sitzen, können aber die wenigstens sagen, weil fast alle nur von den 2er Spengle berichten können. Das ist schon ein seltener Satz in extrem gutem Zustand wie es aussieht. Entsprechend ist auch der Preis  - angemessen  Kann ich langsam meinen 1er Satz auch mal anpreisen


----------



## ArSt (11. Februar 2016)

Klein-Holgi schrieb:


> Kann ich langsam meinen 1er Satz auch mal anpreisen


Blos nicht, oder hast Du noch Ersatz für Dein Plaste-Schweinchen?


----------



## Tante Christel (11. Februar 2016)

Aaaalso..... geputzt (und zwar richtig) wurde es vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr, seitdem ein- zweimal abgespült. Putzen steht wieder an, das nächste (aber auch einzige) Rennen steht bald wieder an. Vorbau ist 135, passt ganz gut, der Rahmen ist nun nicht so lang


----------



## Seneca02 (12. Februar 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Du könntest es mal mit Haarlackspray probieren. Wäscht sich zur Not auch wieder weg.



Ja, einfach mal Haarspray versuchen und das ganze bei 4 bar übers wochenende stehenlassen bevor du damit fährst...


----------



## westender (29. Februar 2016)

Nachdem es mehrere Umbauten erleiden musste ist es nun final fertig aufgebaut:
1996er M800 Beast of the East, fährt sich immer noch genial und wird hoffentlich dieses Jahr ein paar Mal zum Einsatz kommen dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (29. Februar 2016)

Frisch geputzt und mit neuen Pellen: Das macht schon was her!


----------



## dodderer (29. Februar 2016)

Sehr schönes Rad , aber die Reifenwahl gibt mir Rätsel auf. 
Der taugt auf dreckigen Waldwegen ein wenig, wenn es nicht zu anspruchsvoll wird. Auf festeren Untergründen eher eine Bremse, und auf ganz festen Untergründen absolut sinnfrei 
Was hast Du mit dem Rad vor?


----------



## ruppidog (29. Februar 2016)

Das Laufgeräusch erspart die Klingel auf dem asphaltierten Spazierweg, vermutlich. Und der Trainingseffekt ist ausgezeichnet !

(rate ich mal so ins blaue..)


----------



## westender (1. März 2016)

Danke.

Die Reifenwahl kam eigentlich nur aufgrund des Profils zustande- das sieht irgendwie Oldschool aus. Und dreckige Waldwege werden es sein -auch wenns trailiger wird werd ich damit schon klarkommen . Fördert die Fahrtechnikskills


----------



## Sittenstrolch (1. März 2016)

Heißes Ding


----------



## Blechmuetze (1. März 2016)

Wunderschön! Die Reifen passen wie Hintern auf Deckel zu dem Rad, da nimmt man doch Kompromisse gerne in Kauf, wechseln kann man sie ja jederzeit.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (15. März 2016)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn ich für meinen Sohn endlich was zusammen basteln darf. Der Zwerg fährt noch mit seinem 16er puky, vielleicht gibt's nächstes Weihnachten ein 20er.
> In den Kleinanzeigen steht zur Zeit ein corratec kidbow 20" drin.
> Überlege zur Zeit ob ich es nicht holen soll.



Und das ist bis jetzt daraus geworden. 

Vorher


 

Nachher


----------



## Blechmuetze (15. März 2016)

Sehr gut  Eine schöne und gleichzeitig "gefährliche" Einstiegsdroge. Das Hobby der Kurzen könnte den Papa's später noch teuer zu stehen bekommen, uffbasse.  (bin in der selben Situation... allerdings im Doppelpack)


----------



## Murph (15. März 2016)

Ha,
von daher hab ich "Glück".Meine Tochter ist viel zu faul für so eine sportlich Aktivität! 
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich mich darüber freuen soll. 
Mein Bankkonto freut's bestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## westender (15. März 2016)

nicht wenn sie wie meine den Pferdesport für sich entdeckt...dagegen ist ein passendes Carbonfully pro Jahr kostentechnisch ein Witz


----------



## dodderer (15. März 2016)

Ich habe vier pferdeverrückte weibliche Wesen im Haus , kann Dich nur bestätigen


----------



## Murph (15. März 2016)

Tja,die Weibers.......


----------



## dodderer (15. März 2016)

Naja, wenn die jetzt auf die Idee kämen zusammen soviele Pferde haben zu wollen wie ich Fahrräder für mich alleine habe 
Da muß ich sagen bin ich auch ziemlich


----------



## Zwerg291082 (15. März 2016)

Unser zweites Hobby ist ein Schützenverein, das kann auch richtig ins Geld gehen. 

Bisher hat er zwar Spaß am Fahren, aber nicht über Stock und Stein. Ist ja auch nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## maxelsha (17. März 2016)

So,bei meinen Beone hat sich auch was getan
Straßenreifen 2,35
DX Bremsen, Rote Züge
Jetzt noch eine Schöne Starrgabel und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (17. März 2016)

Da sind sie also gelandet. Fährt sich doch direkt ganz anders, oder?


----------



## westender (17. März 2016)

Stütze und Sattelposition sieht gesund aus


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. März 2016)

Es sieht ein bisschen nach zu großem/langen Rahmen aus...die Sattelstütze wird normalerweise andersherum montiert.
Aber wenn es denn passt...


----------



## maxelsha (17. März 2016)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Es sieht ein bisschen nach zu großem/langen Rahmen aus...die Sattelstütze wird normalerweise andersherum montiert.
> Aber wenn es denn passt...


Oh Scheisse, wusste ich doch das was verkehrt ist
Axel


----------



## maxelsha (17. März 2016)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Da sind sie also gelandet. Fährt sich doch direkt ganz anders, oder?


Jo, Ideal in der Stadt
Axel


----------



## Spezi66 (17. März 2016)

Ist zwar jetzt doppeltgemoppelt mit der Federgabel, aber was solls.


----------



## maxelsha (17. März 2016)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Ist zwar jetzt doppeltgemoppelt mit der Federgabel, aber was solls.


Die FedergabelKommt ja weg,
Axel


----------



## John F (22. März 2016)

westender schrieb:


> Nachdem es mehrere Umbauten erleiden musste ist es nun final fertig aufgebaut:
> 1996er M800 Beast of the East, fährt sich immer noch genial und wird hoffentlich dieses Jahr ein paar Mal zum Einsatz kommen dürfen



Sehr schöner Aufbau, aber der Lenker passt optisch nicht, wie ich finde. Bin da aber auch eher Oldschool unterwegs...


----------



## HorstSt (23. März 2016)

Naja, was wäre ein passender Lenker? Vermutlich eine Flatbar. Das mag originalgetreu sein, aber nicht unbedingt bequem. Fragt sich also, ob das Bike her zum angucken oder zum Fahren ist. Das ist nicht selten ein Widerspruch.
Mein GT Tequesta war auch so ein Kandidat. Der Vorbau musste natürlich  dran bleiben, aber dann wäre das Ding mit Flatbar für mich eine Strafe gewesen. Mit dem Bow-Lenker ist es nicht original, aber trotz des Vorbaus fahrbar.


----------



## dodderer (23. März 2016)

Funktion vor Optik ,
ausser bei Anguck- und Eisdielenrädern 

Das sehe ich genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John F (23. März 2016)

Nein, ich habe nicht explizit etwas gegen Riser. Ich find nur den montierten nicht schön, da gibt es einfach welche, die ich lieber mag. Und ja, Funktion geht bei mir auch vor Optik, deshalb: Alles gut!


----------



## westender (24. März 2016)

eigentlich sieht der eher unauffällig aus, das mag auch am Bildwinkel liegen. Verbaut ist ein Syntace Vector mit wenig rise. Und es ist mein Mtb für leichtere Touren mit meiner Frau- damit gleiche ich meinen Fahrtechnikvorteil ihr gegnüber aus


----------



## DrChaos (27. März 2016)

Nachdem mein geliebter Titanviergelenker vor Weihnachten geklaut wurde , hab' ich mir was zum trösten zusammengeschraubt ... Ein Marin Attack Trail mit QuadLink 1.0 und 150mm Fahrwerk für den Trail und 'Enduro', hier am Hausstrand.

Für mich noch immer das beste Fahrwerk aller Zeiten.
*
(Alle Bilder im Fotobereich in 14MPx)*





Rahmen: Attack Trail Quad Link Tara 1.0, letzte Generation
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger Air 4way, 150 mm Federweg
Gabel: 150 mm Manitou Sherman im Nixon Gewand (gebaut von @Brainman) mit Custom Decals
Räder: DT Swiss E440, HR mit DT350 Nabe, VR mit Speci HiLo Nabe, aka Novatec 4in1
Reifen: Kenda Nevegal 2.1 John Tomac Series
Kurbelsatz: RaceFace Prodigy mit Race Face 1x 36 Kettenblatt in Rot
Kettenführung: BlackSpire
Tretlager: Shimano 72er mit 113 mm Achse
Pedale: Look Quartz Carbon
Schaltwerk: SRAM x9 (also 1x9)
Schalthebel: GripShift 9.0 SL Carbon
Kette: Shimano XT, Kasette: Shimano...11-30
Bremsen: Formula B4 Pro, HR 160, VR 180 mm, Beläge: Trickstuff
Dropperpost: GravityDropper Turbo mit Remote
Sattel: WTB Volt
Steuersatz: RaceFace Thermo SP mit 'Ride, don't slide' Kappe
Vorbau: Prodigy 40 mm, Grün
Lenker: Sixpack Leader 750, Grün
Griffe: ControlTech

Gesamtgewicht (mit den schweren Reifen): 13,2 kg - nicht so schlecht für einen nicht wirklich optimierten 150 mm Youngtimer .

Lenkwinkel: 67°, klingt auch nicht so altmodisch...

Bis auf das Kettenblatt dürfte das Rad sogar zeitgerecht aufgebaut sein.

Details:

































Liebe Grüsse und frohe Ostern, Chris


----------



## Brainman (27. März 2016)

Sieht gut aus  und funktioniert hoffentlich auch so. Gabel passt richtig gut finde ich.
Echt schade um das Titanfully


----------



## coast13 (27. März 2016)

Das schöne Titan geklaut !!!???  So ne Ka..e!! 
Aber das Marin is toll geworden!!  ! Guter Trost


----------



## messerspeiche2 (27. März 2016)

Frohe Ostern!

Ich wollte euch an der Stelle mal mein DBR Axis TT vorstellen. Ein Titanrahmen aus dem Hause Diamondback Racing, bei Sandvik U.S.A. gefertigt...
m900 soviel es geht und eine rs sid sl (falls jemand weiss welches tuning (rot) hier verbaut wurde bitte pn). Pedale und Vorbau momentan modern, denn das rad wird ab und an auch artgerecht bewegt und stellt jedes moderne HT in den Schatten .
Nun folgen ein paar Schnappschüsse, ordentliche bilder werden auch demnächst gemacht.




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Liebe Grüsse

Messerspeiche


----------



## Brainman (27. März 2016)

Habe ich auch


----------



## messerspeiche2 (27. März 2016)

gefällt mir auch wirklich gut!!!  ich bin eher undercover unterwegs


----------



## Brainman (27. März 2016)

Wenn ich da drauf sitze, siehst du von mir auch nicht viel, höchstens ne Staubwolke 
Das Teil fährt sich wirklich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChaos (27. März 2016)

coast13 schrieb:


> Das schöne Titan geklaut !!!???  So ne Ka..e!!
> Aber das Marin is toll geworden!!  ! Guter Trost


Hier sind momentan organisierte Fahrraddiebesbanden am Werk. Die Räder gehen direkt ausser Land....hatte gerade noch ne sündhaft teure RaceFace Kurbel, ein Formula 4Racing DH Bremse und die perfekte Lösung im Horstlink (konisches Igidur Lager) installiert...nu wieder Marin


----------



## TomR. (27. März 2016)

WAS? Das Titan-Fully? Was für eine Schei**e...das fand ich so gut! Bei mir im Ghetto haben sie ja letztens auch eingebrochen...die beiden Golfbags waren weg. Wir hatten aber Glück und bei einer Hausdurchsuchung im Drolenmillieu, wurde die Bags dann wiedergefunden. Ich meine, das Titan-Fully war ja nun keine Massenware...ach, das ist zum Heulen, da steckte so viel Arbeit und gute Ideen drin...


----------



## DrChaos (27. März 2016)

TomR. schrieb:


> WAS? Das Titan-Fully? Was für eine Schei**e...das fand ich so gut! Bei mir im Ghetto haben sie ja letztens auch eingebrochen...die beiden Golfbags waren weg. Wir hatten aber Glück und bei einer Hausdurchsuchung im Drolenmillieu, wurde die Bags dann wiedergefunden. Ich meine, das Titan-Fully war ja nun keine Massenware...ach, das ist zum Heulen, da steckte so viel Arbeit und gute Ideen drin...



Den Rahmen gibt's so nicht noch einmal...in DE ist der unverkäuflich. Wurde gezielt vor'm Haupeingang der Klinik mit schwerem Werkzeug mobil gemacht. Aber wie so oft, das Verfahren ist längst eingestellt. 

Ich mag das Marin auch sehr, auch wenn ich das nicht so weit umbauen kann und will. 

LG, Chris


----------



## coast13 (27. März 2016)

...ja, echt zum heulen!! 
Auch wenn die Chancen gering sind, ch würd s trotzdem mal hier reinstellen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-bikes-vermisstenanzeigen.760321/page-2

Viele hier haben ja auch Verkaufs/Auktionsplattformen aus dem Ausland auf dem Radar..

Diese Banden sind echt dreisst: hier haben sie letzten Oktober 6 Räder vorm Gymi und 2 Räder beim nem Händler geklaut. Alles am helllichten Tag ! Der Fahrrad-Ständer an der Schule wird jetzt videoüberwacht.


----------



## black-panther (29. März 2016)

Oh man, das schöne Ti-Fully...
Kann mich noch gut dran erinnern, besonders und selten. Auch daran, dass ich's auf ebay damals habe ziehen lassen.
Man wie ärgerlich, tut mir echt leid!


----------



## Prinzderdinge (29. März 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (29. März 2016)

passt ja wie A auf E


----------



## f_t_l (29. März 2016)

"Greetings Earthlings!"


----------



## Prinzderdinge (29. März 2016)

black-panther schrieb:


> passt ja wie A auf E



Gefällt mir erstaunlich gut! Auf den Bildern im Netz war es nicht der Fall. Aber jetzt find ichs besser  Fehlen nur noch orange Griffe!


----------



## Shivar (1. April 2016)

Hot Chili Zymotic II. Nähert sich in kleinen Schritten der finalen Fertigstellung. Aber irgendwas ist ja immer...


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (4. April 2016)

Hier mal eine Foto meines Neuzugangs. Ein altes Trek Singletrack 930, hat sogar noch die Originalreifen drauf.
Fährt sich erstaunlich gut, Schaltung und Bremsen funktionieren einwandfrei. Kann mir jemand sagen was das Teil noch wert ist?


----------



## Sittenstrolch (4. April 2016)

80 EUro


----------



## Brainman (4. April 2016)

Zigeunerritzel schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was das Teil noch wert ist?


Fragst du hier mal: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-youngtimer-wertermittlungs-fred.464245/


----------



## Schotte78 (4. April 2016)

Hoffe das Bike passt hier in die Galerie.
Ein noch nicht ganz fertiges Müsing.


----------



## BigJohn (12. April 2016)

Zigeunerritzel schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Foto meines Neuzugangs. Ein altes Trek Singletrack 930, hat sogar noch die Originalreifen drauf.
> Fährt sich erstaunlich gut, Schaltung und Bremsen funktionieren einwandfrei. Kann mir jemand sagen was das Teil noch wert ist?


Vielleicht mal bisschen am HDR sparen?


----------



## baerst5 (12. April 2016)

Die Frage gehört nicht in die Galerie sondern in die Wertermittlung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus-Baerbel (13. April 2016)

Was haste, ist doch nen Bild, und halt ne Frage dabei. Is doch ok.
Is Sache der mods das zu bereinigen, denk ich

Oder aber: Tatüü tataaa die Forumspolizei is da ??


----------



## DrChaos (13. April 2016)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Die Frage gehört nicht in die Galerie sondern in die Wertermittlung





Klaus-Baerbel schrieb:


> Was haste, ist doch nen Bild, und halt ne Frage dabei. Is doch ok.
> Is Sache der mods das zu bereinigen, denk ich
> 
> Oder aber: Tatüü tataaa die Forumspolizei is da ??
> ...



Ich find's nicht OK, das führt nur zu Diskussionen (wie dieser hier). Dafür gibt es extra Threads ... und sogar die brauchen mehr und bessere Bilder, von denen ich mir hier in einer Gallerie (!) auch sehr oft mehr wünsche 

Deswegen hier noch ein Abschiedsbild von (nicht-mehr-) meinem Titan-4-Gelenker:


----------



## baerst5 (13. April 2016)

Klaus-Baerbel schrieb:


> Was haste, ist doch nen Bild, und halt ne Frage dabei. Is doch ok.
> Is Sache der mods das zu bereinigen, denk ich
> 
> Oder aber: Tatüü tataaa die Forumspolizei is da ??
> ...



Bild ist nicht gleich Galerie. Und: nein, ich bin nicht für polizeiliche Maßnahmen, sondern genervt vom unnötigen Anklicken der Galerie, wenn sie instrumentell genutzt wird.


----------



## Turabian (21. April 2016)

Hi, ich bin neu hier und habe gerade mein 99er Hot Chili Zymotic mehr oder weniger fertig. Vom nackten Rahmen zu...dem hier halt . Es soll gefahren werden, daher habe ich einfach wild durch die Jahre die Komponenten gekauft. Nichts aussergewöhnliches und ein wilder Mix, aber ich finde es nett. Neuteile sind nur die Griffe, die Kassette, die Kette und das Öl in den Maguras .
Die Gabel wird noch gegen eine Black Elite 2003 getauscht und es kommen Plattformpedale dran.
die Gabel sieht aber noch so aus:


----------



## DrChaos (21. April 2016)

Turabian schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 485952 Hi, ich bin neu hier und habe gerade mein 99er Hot Chili Zymotic mehr oder weniger fertig. Vom nackten Rahmen zu...dem hier halt . Es soll gefahren werden, daher habe ich einfach wild durch die Jahre die Komponenten gekauft. Nichts aussergewöhnliches und ein wilder Mix, aber ich finde es nett. Neuteile sind nur die Griffe, die Kassette, die Kette und das Öl in den Maguras .
> Die Gabel wird noch gegen eine Black Elite 2003 getauscht und es kommen Plattformpedale dran.
> die Gabel sieht aber noch so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 485953



Hast du das im Schlafzimmer gebaut?!


----------



## Turabian (21. April 2016)

Fast. Im Kellergästezimmer


----------



## DrChaos (21. April 2016)

Turabian schrieb:


> Fast. Im Kellergästezimmer


That's the spirit! Welche Größe hat der Rahmen? 
LG, Chris


----------



## Turabian (21. April 2016)

18,5" müsste das sein. 48cm. Bin mir fast sicher.


----------



## Shivar (21. April 2016)

Du kannst ja mal bei "uns" vorbeischauen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wer-faehrt-noch-hot-chili-galerie.431149/page-16
Und sobald Du gute Photos bei Tageslicht hast auch gern was posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turabian (21. April 2016)

Nochmal in schön


----------



## coast13 (21. April 2016)

Turabian schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 485952
> Die Gabel wird noch gegen eine Black Elite 2003 getauscht und es kommen Plattformpedale dran.
> die Gabel sieht aber noch so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 485953



die markierte Stange musst du aber drehen beim Einbau. Nur als Hinweis


----------



## Turabian (21. April 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis. Hab ich falsch hingelegt und hätte da wohl einen Fehler gemacht, wenn ich nicht nochmal drüber geguckt hätte


----------



## ice (22. April 2016)

Hi ,
... da ich mit dem Fahrrad nicht wirklich unterwegs war  stell` ich´s mal wieder hier rein ...

eine kurze Testfahrt mit den "Neuteilen"




man siehts nicht auf den ersten Blick ....





... oder doch ? 

Gruß


----------



## Prinzderdinge (22. April 2016)

Sieht alles neu aus, abgesehen von den Reifen


----------



## ice (22. April 2016)

alles nur gut gebraucht , aber gepflegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (23. April 2016)

und das sind die Übeltäter 



... also , nur die Felgen und Nippel wurden getauscht ...

Die alten,silbernen x517 waren jetzt ca.20 Jahre auf diversen  Bikes mit unterschiedlich intensiver Nutzung im Einsatz.Eine Messung im letzten Herbst ergab einen Verlust der Felgenbreite von ca.0,7mm. Also hab´ ich mich mal auf die Suche gemacht und dann endlich  Ersatz gefunden . Das Ergebnis "glänzt" in mattem XTR-grau 



und in einer Gewichtszunahme von 100g   





Gruß Holger


----------



## ArSt (23. April 2016)

ice schrieb:


> und in einer Gewichtszunahme von 100g


Könntest Du aber locker wieder rein holen: http://harlekin-bikeparts.de/aest-cnc-aluminium-bremshebel-67g-set?___store=default
http://harlekin-bikeparts.de/aest-superlight-magnesium-pedal-165g?___store=default
Gruß Armin


----------



## ice (23. April 2016)

stimmt ,
Pedal wäre sogar noch da , aber die Bremse sollte komplett bleiben


----------



## Prinzderdinge (23. April 2016)

Mavic 117 SUP CD? Warum macht man davon die heißen Sticker ab?


----------



## ice (23. April 2016)

knapp daneben
auch Mavic X-517 SUP
auch nix neu 
die Aufkleber waren leider schon ab  aber sonst sehr guter Zustand


----------



## Prinzderdinge (23. April 2016)

An denen hat sich doch auch nicht viel geändert außer die Bezeichnung? Geile Felgen! Besser gehts wohl kaum!


----------



## Brainman (23. April 2016)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> An denen hat sich doch auch nicht viel geändert außer die Bezeichnung? Geile Felgen! Besser gehts wohl kaum!


Bis auf Mavic X-517 SUP "ceramic" vielleicht  (Klugscheissermodus ENDE)


----------



## ice (23. April 2016)

sollte sich eigentlich nix geändert haben 
darum habe ich auch die gleiche Felge wieder gesucht ... 
  ... getauscht habe ich auch nur wegen der Abnutzung durchs Bremsen. und jetzt sind die Räder wieder für viele km  frisch. 
das die neuen Felgen  jetzt grau sind war Zufall ,  ist aber umso passender für den LRS ,wie ich finde


----------



## ceo (23. April 2016)

sehr schöne laufräder


----------



## ron101 (23. April 2016)

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phenomx (24. April 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 488987 my old fellow


----------



## Shivar (25. April 2016)

ron101 schrieb:


> Cheers
> ron



Wie breit sind die Reifen? Nicht zufällig 2.5er?
Sehe grad: Vorn und hinten verschiedene Reifen?


----------



## ron101 (25. April 2016)

Am Vorderrad ist noch ein Original Michelin Wildgripper 26x2.1"
Hinterrad müsste ich mal nachschauen denke aber auch 26x2.1 oder 2.2" 

Cheers
ron


----------



## DaniT (27. April 2016)

Auf dem Weg von der Arbeit mit meiner Holden.
Grüße


----------



## Knacki1 (13. Mai 2016)




----------



## Normansbike (17. Mai 2016)

10Jahre alt, Youngtimer? Denke schon...
Neue Lager, neuer Lack für nächsten 10 Jahre.


----------



## Bullbaer (23. Mai 2016)

Mountain Cycle Moho, Bj. 1993, Lack und Decals im Originalzustand


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2016)

Bullbaer schrieb:


> Mountain Cycle Moho, Bj. 1993, Lack und Decals im Originalzustand
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 496135



Das Baujahr möchte ich nicht ganz glauben.
Laut Bikepedia gibt's das Moho erst seit 1996 und die Farbe lässt auf ein noch späteres Bau-/Modelljahr schließen. In einen 1993er Rahmen hätte wohl auch keine Ahead-Gabel mit 1 1/8 " gepasst.
Nichtsdestotrotz ein schönes Rad!


----------



## Fisch123 (23. Mai 2016)

Ah, dafür war der Adapter!
Passt ganz gut dazu, besser wie der A2.
Schön geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (23. Mai 2016)

Das Baujahr lässt sich leicht klären da es in der Rahmennummer steht.
Warum sollte keine 1 1/8 Gabel passen ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Mai 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Warum sollte keine 1 1/8 Gabel passen ?


Weil _ich_ da eher an 1 " denke.


----------



## Brainman (23. Mai 2016)

Mein 94 Manitou HT Rahmen hatte 1 1/4 Zoll Steuerrohr und Yeti hatte Anfang der 90er auch schon größere Steuerrohre. War bei Alurahmen nichts besonderes. Seit wann es das Moho gibt weiß ich auch nicht genau aber mein 97er hat ein 1 1/8 Steuerohr.


----------



## ArSt (23. Mai 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Weil _ich_ da eher an 1 " denke.


1 1/8" war bereits Anfang der 90er weit verbreitet. Ich habe hier zwei Bikes, ein Longus von 1991 und ein Litespeed von 1992, mit jeweils 1 1/8"-Steuerrohr.


----------



## Bullbaer (23. Mai 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Mein 94 Manitou HT Rahmen hatte 1 1/4 Zoll Steuerrohr und Yeti hatte Anfang der 90er auch schon größere Steuerrohre. War bei Alurahmen nichts besonderes. Seit wann es das Moho gibt weiß ich auch nicht genau aber mein 97er hat ein 1 1/8 Steuerohr.


Wie lautet denn deine Rahmennummer? Hier steht 12849 S. Von Hand graviert. Vielleicht ein Fehler?


----------



## Brainman (24. Mai 2016)

9712031 SM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IHateRain (24. Mai 2016)

Leihgabe


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Mai 2016)

Sehr schick!


----------



## Prinzderdinge (24. Mai 2016)

Ich dachte IHR fährt nicht mehr mit so neumodischem Kram...


----------



## Bullbaer (24. Mai 2016)

Neueren Datums ist nur der Bus...


----------



## MatzeLive81 (27. Mai 2016)

Bullbaer .... Du bist echt einfach ein Macher !!!!
Absolut tolle Ideen . 

Das Liteville 301 find ich auch richtig lecker. Endlich mal mit Farbe. 
Sonst sind die Dinger immer im freundlichen schwarz oder in "VW TDI silber",
so wie alle anderen halt.
Gruß Matze


----------



## Normansbike (28. Mai 2016)

MatzeLive81 schrieb:


> Bullbaer .... Du bist echt einfach ein Macher !!!!
> Absolut tolle Ideen .
> 
> Das Liteville 301 find ich auch richtig lecker. Endlich mal mit Farbe.
> ...


Danke
Ich hatte schon vorher ein anderes gelackt...





 
Beide in Effektlack!
Hier sieht man wie aus Kupfer Lila wird...
Ist aber das selbe Bike.
Am blauen weiter oben ist der Effekt nicht so stark.


----------



## michar (29. Mai 2016)

Hier mal mein Spassprojekt...ein Rocky Mountain Hammer von 1993! Gabel wurde gegen eine 80mm Marzocchi Z3 Bam getauscht...Bremsanlage wurde auch auf die wunderschöne Xt-V-Brake umgerüstet. Was aufjedenfall noch kommt is ne andere Sattelstütze..dank dem blöden 26,8mm Maß wirds wohl ne Tune werden...und den alten unfassbar schlecht gedichteten Steuersatz werd ich auch tauschen. Ob ich die Grip Shift runterwerfe überlege ich mir auch noch..


----------



## Brainman (29. Mai 2016)

Nicht schlecht 
Wie fährt sich das so mit Federgabel ? Das 93er Hammer hatte ja noch keine Federgabel Geo.


----------



## ArSt (29. Mai 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Das 93er Hammer hatte ja noch keine Federgabel Geo.


Bist Du Dir da sicher? Steuerohr schaut ja schon recht kurz aus. Und auch sonst steht's ja nicht schlecht da.


----------



## michar (29. Mai 2016)

Also ich habs fast im orginal zustand gekauft..da war ne Rock Shox Quadra verbaut. Die konnte allerdings gar nichts (mehr). Ich vermute mal die hatte so 60mm Federweg. Die MZ hat jetzt halt bisschen mehr...find es faehrt sich aber sehr gut..schaut auch jetzt von der Einbauhöhe absolut ok aus. Könnte bisschen leichter sein das Teil..aber die Funktion ist top...dem Rock Shox Schrott der Zeit aufjedenfall weit vorraus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (29. Mai 2016)

Google hilft...es ist eins aus 1994. Katalogbild:


----------



## ArSt (29. Mai 2016)

Na also, passt doch!


----------



## DrChaos (29. Mai 2016)

michar schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Spassprojekt...ein Rocky Mountain Hammer von 1993! Gabel wurde gegen eine 80mm Marzocchi Z3 Bam getauscht...Bremsanlage wurde auch auf die wunderschöne Xt-V-Brake umgerüstet. Was aufjedenfall noch kommt is ne andere Sattelstütze..dank dem blöden 26,8mm Maß wirds wohl ne Tune werden...und den alten unfassbar schlecht gedichteten Steuersatz werd ich auch tauschen. Ob ich die Grip Shift runterwerfe überlege ich mir auch noch..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 498056


Das ist keine BAM (Bomber Aerospace Material = verschraubte Alu-Brücke), sondern eine M-Arch (verpresste Mg-Brücke und NACH 2001)


----------



## Brainman (29. Mai 2016)

michar schrieb:


> Google hilft...es ist eins aus 1994. Katalogbild:



Du hast geschrieben es sei ein 93er. Gugst du 93er Katalog


 
Wenn du dann mal schaust wie deine Kettenstrebe steht und wie die im Katalog dann sieht das schon etwas anders aus.
Aber solange es dir zum fahren taugt ist doch gut.


----------



## michar (29. Mai 2016)

DrChaos schrieb:


> Das ist keine BAM (Bomber Aerospace Material = verschraubte Alu-Brücke), sondern eine M-Arch (verpresste Mg-Brücke und NACH 2001)



Laut den orginalen Gabel Decals passt das schon...oben MG Arch..unten Z3 80 BAM



Brainman schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben es sei ein 93er. Gugst du 93er Katalog



Ja ich hab mich geirrt..es ist aus 94


----------



## DrChaos (29. Mai 2016)

michar schrieb:


> Laut den orginalen Gabel Decals passt das schon...oben MG Arch..unten Z3 80 BAM
> 
> 
> 
> Ja ich hab mich geirrt..es ist aus 94



Naja, die Gabel ist auch YT, da post 2001


----------



## michar (30. Mai 2016)

Ich glaub du irrst dich was die Marzocchi angeht...laut casting ist sie aus 1999..


----------



## DrChaos (30. Mai 2016)

michar schrieb:


> Ich glaub du irrst dich was die Marzocchi angeht...laut casting ist sie aus 1999..


M-Arch war 2001-2008. 

Guckst du hier, ich glaube Marzocchi weiss es am besten 
Alle Z3 von 1999:
http://www.marzocchi.com/template/l...143&Azione=Search&IDFolder=126&LN=UK&idC=1592

Alle Z3 von 2001:
http://www.marzocchi.com/template/l...145&Azione=Search&IDFolder=126&LN=UK&idC=1592

1999 Manuals:
http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/l...&Azione=Search&IDFolder=126&idC=1592&offset=1


Etc etc etc ...


----------



## Prinzderdinge (30. Mai 2016)

Fakt dürfte wohl sein, dass die Gabel mehr als doppelt so viel Federweg hat wie die Mag 21 (knapp über 40mm) und deswegen beträchtlich die Geo verändert. Fährt sich bestimmt wie ein Cannondale SM 600 mit 24/26" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f_t_l (30. Mai 2016)

Naja, das sollte man hier nicht so eng sehen. Das Schöne an den Youngtimern ist ja das Bastel- und Improvisationspotenzial. Hier sollte jeder _seine_ Vision eines individuellen Bikes verwirklichen können - inklusive unkonventioneller Umsetzungen bei Rahmen und Komponenten 

Kataloggetreue Aufbauten gehören imho eher in die Classic-Abteilung.


----------



## michar (31. Mai 2016)

Prinzderdinge schrieb:


> Fakt dürfte wohl sein, dass die Gabel mehr als doppelt so viel Federweg hat wie die Mag 21 (knapp über 40mm) und deswegen beträchtlich die Geo verändert. Fährt sich bestimmt wie ein Cannondale SM 600 mit 24/26" ?



Ich bins mit der orginal gabel ja nie gefahren..allerdings sieht es eigentlich von der geo mit der mz ziemlich gesund aus. Und so fährt es sich auch! Zumal federweg ja nicht gleich einbauhöhe ist..


----------



## edefauler (31. Mai 2016)

besser als ein Schloß 

Gruss

Norbert


----------



## DrChaos (31. Mai 2016)

edefauler schrieb:


> besser als ein Schloß
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Norbert


Ein Sch(l)oss-Hund.


----------



## DrChaos (31. Mai 2016)

michar schrieb:


> Ich bins mit der orginal gabel ja nie gefahren..allerdings sieht es eigentlich von der geo mit der mz ziemlich gesund aus. Und so fährt es sich auch! Zumal federweg ja nicht gleich einbauhöhe ist..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 498614



70.5 Grad Steuerrohrwinkel gibt RM im 1994er Katalog an. An dem MZ RM von dir messe ich 67 Grad. Die Einbauhöhe liegt also einiges höher. Auf der anderen Seite, du hast es damit den heutigen üblichen Geometrien angepasst 

Ist aber egal, hauptsache es macht dir Spass. LG


----------



## michar (31. Mai 2016)

Haha ja...ich bin ja auch eher die Geometrien aus dem modernen Enduro/dh Bereich gewohnt..macht auf dem single Trail aufjedenfall spass. Aber krass das es über 3 grad ausmacht...das haette ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (31. Mai 2016)

michar schrieb:


> Haha ja...ich bin ja auch eher die Geometrien aus dem modernen Enduro/dh Bereich gewohnt..macht auf dem single Trail aufjedenfall spass. Aber krass das es über 3 grad ausmacht...das haette ich jetzt auch nicht gedacht..


Sieht man auch gut am Innenlager welches normalerweise ein Stück tiefer liegt als die Hinterradachse


----------



## Prinzderdinge (31. Mai 2016)

DrChaos schrieb:


> Ist aber egal, hauptsache es macht dir Spass. LG



So siehts aus!


----------



## Normansbike (31. Mai 2016)

michar schrieb:


> Ich bins mit der orginal gabel ja nie gefahren..allerdings sieht es eigentlich von der geo mit der mz ziemlich gesund aus. Und so fährt es sich auch! Zumal federweg ja nicht gleich einbauhöhe ist..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 498614


Sorry,
Aber ist das nicht sowas von schei$$egal...!?
Es sieht super aus, gefällt dir und mit der Geo kommst du ja auch super zurecht.


----------



## Raumfahrer (1. Juni 2016)

Beim bergauf fahren könnte es evtl. Probleme geben, durch den zu flachen Sitzwinkel sitzt man zu weit hinten.


----------



## michar (2. Juni 2016)

Mal noch die aktuelle Ausbaustufe...Sattelstütze und Vorbau sind jetzt Thomson


----------



## Salamanga (2. Juni 2016)

CANYON 1998 'Sandstone'

So, habe die letzten Wochen mein Jugend Bike mal komplett zerlegt und alle Züge und Trettlager erneuert, gleichzeitig alles zerlegt gereinigt/ gefettet oder erneuert.
Hatte bis dahin keine Erfahrung, aber an dem Bike hängen soviel Erinnerungen und ich finde es noch schön.

Gekauft habe ich es damals mit 15. ich durfte keinen Motorradführerschein machen, also bekam ich mein Traumbike .

- Gekauft. 1997 in Koblenz
- Radsport Arnold (Canyon)
- 1500 Mark
- XT Schaltwerk
- LX Kurbel


Nur das einstellen der Schaltung macht noch Probleme, andAuernd hab ich das Gefühl die Kette ist zu lose, hab aber eigentlich alles beachtet beim ablengen. Werd sie nochmal um ein Glied kürzen.


----------



## Brainman (2. Juni 2016)

So wie das Schaltwerk jetzt auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt steht, würde ich die Kette nicht mehr kürzen.


----------



## Salamanga (2. Juni 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> So wie das Schaltwerk jetzt auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt steht, würde ich die Kette nicht mehr kürzen.



Ok. Danke

Muss mich morgen mal dem Problem annehmen. Es ist so einfach nicht fahrbar.


----------



## Prinzderdinge (2. Juni 2016)

Ein bisschen Wissensweitergabe: Kettenlänge indem man auf klein-klein stellt und die kette so kürzt, dass sie sich am Schaltwerkkäfig gerade nicht berührt. Dann kann man noch gucken, dass sie auch auf Groß-Groß passt, aber das sollte sie dann in der Regel.


----------



## DrChaos (3. Juni 2016)

Oder benutzt zum groben vorkürzen sowas:
http://www.machinehead-software.co.uk/bike/chain_length/chainlengthcalc.html
http://www.parktool.com/blog/repair-help/chain-length-sizing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (3. Juni 2016)

Weiss jemand zufällig welches Sattelklemmenmaß das alte Rocky M. Hammer hat?


----------



## Linipupini (3. Juni 2016)

Sorry, ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Das ist hier doch ne Galerie wo eigentlich Fotos von tollen Bikes gezeigt werden?
Ich sehe aber, dass hier ein Reparaturlaberfaden draus gemacht wird.
Schade drum


----------



## Salamanga (3. Juni 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hab da mal ne Frage:
> Das ist hier doch ne Galerie wo eigentlich Fotos von tollen Bikes gezeigt werden?
> Ich sehe aber, dass hier ein Reparaturlaberfaden draus gemacht wird.
> Schade drum



Ja , hast recht. 
Sorry war eigentlich nicht mein Ziel.
Aber dennoch Danke für die Hilfe an alle.


----------



## ceo (3. Juni 2016)

okay, ich mache mal mit bildern weiter  die wurden zwar hier auch schon gezeigt, aber das macht ja nix.
zu sehen ist das vor kurzem fertiggestellte komplett neu aufgebaute caad5 für mein bruderherz.
bei seinem ersten renner sind alle lager, felgen, reifen und div. anderes neu, rahmenset und ein paar sachen sind gebraucht.
die nicht allzu präzise kofferwaage schwankte zwischen 8,1 und 8,2kg. das bike läuft wie ein uhrwerk, kein knarzen o.ä.
schöne details sind die selbsteingespeichten räder (hügi+h plus son archetype), selbstgedrehter spacer (inkl. dichtung) und lenkerband das perfekt passt 

das rahmenset sollte irgendwann kurz nach der jahrtausendwende gebaut sein, also yt 
die bilder sind von vor der jungfernfahrt.
















 










an dieser stelle nochmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 an @miles2014 für die vermittlung des neuen vollintegrierten steuersatzes.
ob die verbauten schläuche von foss wirklich das können, was hier versprochen wird, stellt sich noch heraus (immerhin blaue ventile ):


----------



## ice (3. Juni 2016)

Salamanga schrieb:


> Ja , hast recht.
> Sorry war eigentlich nicht mein Ziel.
> Aber dennoch Danke für die Hilfe an alle.



nicht so eng sehen 
immerhin hast du dein Canyon wieder hergerichted und auch Fotos gezeigt


----------



## joines (3. Juni 2016)

Halb Klassiker, halb Youngtimer, mein Xizang '97 mit 95er Decals.


----------



## ceo (3. Juni 2016)

geiles xizang  (wobei ringlénaben radial eingespeicht eher zum angucken sind mmn)
kannst du poliertipps inkl. produktempfehlungen für titan geben? gerne per pm


----------



## edwardje (3. Juni 2016)

Habe Heute ein Schnäppchen gemacht. 2 Fast neue 1994 Trek in original zustand!!


----------



## joines (3. Juni 2016)

@ceo Viel Freizeit, viel Bier, ein möglichst großes Arsenal an Flüchen und Leidensfähigkeit...
Im Ernst: Ich habe nichts wirklich herausragendes gefunden. Klassische Polierpaste und ein altes T-Shirt hat das meiste "geschafft". So ganz zufrieden bin ich allerdings nicht. Ich habe letztens mit Micromesh experimentiert, das war sehr vielversprechend. Daher würde ich es direkt damit versuchen und in mehrere  Durchgängen (und damit feineren Körnungen) drüber gehen. Muss ja nicht bis 12.000 gehen, die Fingertapper sind auch davor schon schnell genug sehen. Daher kann man es auch schnell übertreiben, dann möchte man den Rahmen garnicht mehr anfassen oder benutzen - kann auch nicht Zweck der Übung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dasspice (4. Juni 2016)

Habe Heute ein Schnäppchen gemacht. 2 Fast neue 1994 Trek in original zustand!![/QUOTE]

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den beiden Trek.
Und zugleich ein Glück für mich. Ich brauche nämlich die Länge von dem Stück Bremszug der Hinterradbremse (ca. 10 cm mit den beiden Walzennippel m-m). Ich Dummkopf habe dieses Stück nämlich verloren.

Gruss Heino


----------



## edwardje (4. Juni 2016)

Hast du M brakes?


----------



## dasspice (4. Juni 2016)

Ich habe an meinem 950 die original LX Cantibremse mit Umlenkhebel hinten. Und mir fehlt der Bremszug zwischen diesem Umlenkhebel und dem linken Bremsarm.


----------



## Linipupini (4. Juni 2016)

dasspice schrieb:


> Habe Heute ein Schnäppchen gemacht. 2 Fast neue 1994 Trek in original zustand!!



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den beiden Trek.
Und zugleich ein Glück für mich. Ich brauche nämlich die Länge von dem Stück Bremszug der Hinterradbremse (ca. 10 cm mit den beiden Walzennippel m-m). Ich Dummkopf habe dieses Stück nämlich verloren.

Gruss Heino[/QUOTE]
Schreibt doch die Leute direkt an, das interessiert hier in der Galerie doch keinen.
Sorry


----------



## dasspice (4. Juni 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den beiden Trek.
> Und zugleich ein Glück für mich. Ich brauche nämlich die Länge von dem Stück Bremszug der Hinterradbremse (ca. 10 cm mit den beiden Walzennippel m-m). Ich Dummkopf habe dieses Stück nämlich verloren.
> 
> Gruss Heino


Schreibt doch die Leute direkt an, das interessiert hier in der Galerie doch keinen.
Sorry[/QUOTE]

Leider haben die Leute die ich direkt angeschrieben habe nicht geantwortet und so erhöhe ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit irgendwann eine Antwort zu bekommen.
Sorry.

Danke, das Problem hat sich gelöst, für die die es interessiert: 73mm


----------



## sawmill (4. Juni 2016)

mein youngtimer:

wheeler 5000 proline oversize, heute halbwegs fertig geworden





[URL=http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=2704b4-1465060375.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (5. Juni 2016)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Schreibt doch die Leute direkt an, das interessiert hier in der Galerie doch keinen.
> Sorry



Immer Locker bleiben. 
Besser so als für jede Kleinigkeit einen eigenen Faden zu eröffnen.


----------



## michar (9. Juni 2016)

Mein GT Avalanche..sollte von 1995 sein!  Ausser Kurbel komplett XT und XTR Laufräder. Gabel ist eine Manitou Stroker FS in der Palmer Edition. Hinterreifen kommt noch was anderes drauf....


----------



## Brainman (9. Juni 2016)

Bis auf die Kurbel ein schönes Bike


----------



## edwardje (9. Juni 2016)

Sehr geiles gt!! Die Gabel ist der Hammer!'


----------



## michar (10. Juni 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Bis auf die Kurbel ein schönes Bike



ja die steht auch auf der abschussliste....teilweise sind mir die gebrauchtpreise fuer ne xtr aber einfach noch zu hoch..


----------



## Brainman (10. Juni 2016)

michar schrieb:


> ja die steht auch auf der abschussliste....teilweise sind mir die gebrauchtpreise fuer ne xtr aber einfach noch zu hoch..


Falls du die XTR M900 meinst, die wird mit der Zeit sicher nicht billiger, eher teurer.
Zum Baujahr würde auch gut eine Race Face Turbine LP in schwarz oder silber passen.


----------



## ceo (10. Juni 2016)

@michar kannst auch diese kooka kurbel günstig haben und aufpolieren.


----------



## Turabian (11. Juni 2016)

Frei nach dem (geklauten) Motto: 26" aint dead.
Großväterchen Enduro kommt wieder ins Leben zurück. Nur die Magura Louise FR müssen sich noch bequemen wieder beide Kolben gleichmäßig auszufahren.


----------



## Brainman (11. Juni 2016)

Geht doch


----------



## michar (25. Juni 2016)

Mein Gt Avalanche '95 im primären Endzustand. Konnte die letzten 2 Wochen fast alles was ich mir vorgestellt habe günstig ergattern. Fährt sich super..gewicht sind knapp über 10 Kilo. In Zukunft würde ich vielleicht die Manitou gegen ne Schwarz/Silberne Marzocchi Z2 Atom tauschen und paar grüne Wildgrippers drauf ziehen..das wäre dann der Traumzustand




 

 



Partliste: 
Rahmen - GT Avalanche 94 ..müssten 19 Zoll sein
Gabel -	Manitou Stroker FS Ti Palmer Edition
Steuersatz - Chris King No Threatset
Vorbau - Thomson X5 100mm
Lenker - Kore
Schaltung,Kurbel -Shimano XTR 
Bremsen - Shimano XT
Laufradsatz - Richtey OCR Pro mit XTR Naben
Reifen - GEAX Gato 2,1
Sattel und Stütze - Carbon Rennradsattel und ne KCNC Stütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (25. Juni 2016)

michar schrieb:


> Marzocchi Z2


----------



## BigVolker (26. Juni 2016)

Wenn die Manitou schon Stahlfedern hat würde ich nicht auf die Zocchi wechseln aldiweil die sich nichts nehmen werden.


----------



## michar (26. Juni 2016)

ja die hat titanfedern...


----------



## salzbrezel (9. Juli 2016)

Habe mir vor kurzem ein Rad für den Weg zur Arbeit und den täglichen Gebrauch aufgebaut. Wichtig dabei war mir auch mal direkt nach der Arbeit eine Feierabendtour fahren zu können. Außerdem durfte es nicht zu wertvoll sein, weil es auch im Winter bei Salz und Nässe eingesetzt und auf der Arbeit sowie in der Stadt abgestellt wird.

Die Basis ist ein 2005er Klein Attitude Disc only in 48cm. Größer geht nicht, weil ich trotz langer Beine einen kurzen Oberkörper habe. Gekauft wurde er hier im Bikemarkt.

Wichtig war mir außerdem eine möglichst umfangreiche Ausstattung von Magura. Die Firma finde ich sehr sympatisch und die Teile sind recht robust. Die Gabel ist eine 2004er Ronin. Die Bremsen bestehen aus einem Magura Clara Sattel von 2003 vorne und einem Louise FR 2005er Sattel hinten. Leitungen sind Magura. Hebel sind Shimano Hone Dual Control von 2006. Ich mag die Dual Control, weil ich damit im Winter auch mit Skihandschauen fahren kann. Diese Kombination funktioniert seit 2011, davor waren 2001er 1-Kolben Louise Nehmer dran.
Laufräder sind Magura XC mit Magura Pro Naben (DT Swiss 240) und Mavic 317 (heutzutage 717).

Antrieb ein XT Mix aus 730, 750 und 760er Serie.

Lenker Syntace, Vorbau Ritchey (wird getauscht gegen schwarz und ohne Steigung), Stütze Xtasy, Bar Ends No Name.

Ziel ist naturlich eine farblich besser passende Gabel. Und geputzt werden müsste es mal 







Lieblingsansicht:


----------



## michar (4. August 2016)

So..mein 95er Avalanche im Endstadium mit ner Marzocchi Z2 Atom...leider war die gabel vom zustand nicht das als was sie in den kleinanzeigen verkauft wurde..bisschen lehrgeld bezahlt


----------



## westender (4. August 2016)

ich hätte ja die palmer !! manitou dringelassen, mit der zokes sieht es aber auch sehr gut aus


----------



## michar (4. August 2016)

naja...ich fahr das bike auch wirklich auf dem trail...funktionell ist die marzocchi kaum zu toppen!


----------



## ceo (4. August 2016)

alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Brainman (9. August 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (10. August 2016)

tolles Mountain Cycle 

das Kettenblatt ist mal eine Ansage 

die Bremssattelaufnahme an der Pace Gabel kenne ich so nicht


----------



## Brainman (10. August 2016)

Das Kettenblatt ist ein normales 46er.
Die Bremse ist die erste Hydraulische Scheibenbremse von Hope (C2) und da es 1996 noch keine Scheibenbremsaufnahme an Pace Gabeln gab wurde das ganze mit Adaptern gelöst. Die Bremst schon wie die neueren später auch, also richtig gut.


----------



## Sledgehammer42 (10. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich hoffe mal das ich hier nicht gesteinigt werde aber mein Rad wollte auch mal hier her.
Ist ein Univega Ram9FR mit Z2 und HS33.
Dämpfer (MonarchRL), der LRS (CrossRide) und die Kurbel(xt) sind nicht zeitgenössischen aber egal, es fährt sich gut und gut ist.


----------



## Marc B (15. August 2016)

...gesehen beim Videoshooting in Winterberg


----------



## Organik (21. August 2016)

Wow, dieser Thread lebt noch???

Mein Youngtimer Fully hat sich seit dem ziemlich verändert. Hier was für die Gallerie.

*Storck Organic Light
Baujahr: 2002
Gewicht: 7920 gramm*


----------



## 6ix-pack (21. August 2016)

Organik schrieb:


> Wow, dieser Thread lebt noch???
> 
> Mein Youngtimer Fully hat sich seit dem ziemlich verändert. Hier was für die Gallerie.
> 
> ...


Schick, was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (21. August 2016)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Schick, was ist das für eine Gabel?



German Answer Xcite


----------



## Marc B (22. August 2016)

Von Markus aus Düsseldorf


----------



## Sledgehammer42 (15. September 2016)

Hallo wollte nur mal meine neuste Errungenschaft vorstellen, eine Junior T von 2001 hier aus dem Forum.


----------



## f_t_l (16. September 2016)

*Der stählerne Cruiser meiner Frau.*

Basis ist ein Maxx-Cruiser-Rahmen aus Stahl (Raw). 
Gebaut in den späten Neunzigern, zeitgenössisch ausgestattet mit Spinner-Starrgabel, Brooks-Sattel, Shimano XT+LX Schaltung/Bremsen und diversen Komponenten von Ritchey, Continental, Weinmann, Wellgo, Modolo und Specialized. 

Der Fokus liegt auf entspanntem Fahren, gepaart mit solider Technik, einem individuellen Look und einem Schuss Alltagstauglichkeit: Es gibt Beleuchtung, Klingel, Kettenschutz und Reflektorreifen. Auch ein Flechtkorb für den Lenker ist vorhanden und kann jederzeit mit einem Handgriff angebracht werden.









...easy like sunday morning...


----------



## avp (17. September 2016)

Tag schön,

ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand mir mit den (Original-) Maßen der Gleitlager und Buchsen bei einem 96er Specialized Stumpfjumper FSR weiterhelfen kann. Bestimmt hat der ein oder andere auch schon das Problem gehabt. Auch ein Foto von den Teilen wäre super. Damit könnte ich dann gegenbenfalls zu einem Dreher gehen.
Aber vielleicht hat auch noch jemand Lager und Buchsen zu verkaufen !?!

 

Verbaut war ein Rock Shox Deluxe Dämpfer, der aber schon platt war, als ich es bekommen habe.
Jetzt habe ich mir einen Cane Creek AD10 Dämpfer von jemandem hier aus dem Forum besorgt und bin nun dabei, mich mit den Lagern zu beschäftigen.



Was mir fehlt, ist das Gleitlager beim unterem Dampferauge und die Di stanzringe, die jetzt nicht mehr passen, da der AD10 4mm schmaler ist.



besten DAnk schonmal,
Grüße,
Arne


----------



## 6ix-pack (19. September 2016)

Zaskar LE in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.


Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## Brainman (19. September 2016)

avp schrieb:


> Tag schön,
> 
> ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand mir mit den (Original-) Maßen der Gleitlager und Buchsen bei einem 96er Specialized Stumpfjumper FSR weiterhelfen kann. Bestimmt hat der ein oder andere auch schon das Problem gehabt. Auch ein Foto von den Teilen wäre super. Damit könnte ich dann gegenbenfalls zu einem Dreher gehen.
> Aber vielleicht hat auch noch jemand Lager und Buchsen zu verkaufen !?!
> ...



Gleitlager ist Standart. AD 15mm ID 12,7mm.
Einzelne Distanzringe gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht zu kaufen weshalb du dir wahrscheinlich eine neue Einbaubuchse besorgen darfst.
Die breite der Dämpferaufnahme  minus der Breite des Dämpfers = das Maß der Einbaubuchse.
Wenn du mir dieses Maß durch gibst kann ich mal nachschauen ob ich es da habe.


----------



## avp (19. September 2016)

Der Abstand der Dampferaufnahme ist 50mm (plus je 3mm, welche in die Schwinge / Umlenkhebel gehen) Siehe Foto

 
Das ist einer der Distanzringe.

Der Dämpfer ist 12mm breit.
50mm - 12mm = 38mm ist die Differenz. also müßte ein Distanzring 14mm sein ( + die 3 mm mit dem kleineren Durchmesser - 12,7mm?)

Gruß


----------



## goodie (25. September 2016)

Marin Bear Valley SE 1996







































Ein Marin Bear Valley SE. Wurde aber am Schluss ein kompletter Neuaufbau. Übrig geblieben ist nur der Rahmen und die Gabel. Da die Laufleistung des Rahmens und der Gabel etwa 50-60 KM betragen, kann man inzwischen eigentlich von einem neuen Rad sprechen. Der 95/96 Lack war wirklich nicht gut. Die Fotos sind leider nicht so gut. Bessere muss ich machen. Folgende Teile sind verbaut:

Rahmen: Marin Bear Valley SE 1996, baugleich mit Eldridge Grade und Pine Mountain, chemisch entlackt, anschließend glasperlengestrahlt, grundiert, zweifach pulverbeschichtet in Bordeaux (RAL 4004), alle Gewinde nachgeschnitten und Hohlraumversiegelt
Gabel: Marin Rockstar (750 Gramm), glasperlengestrahlt, grundiert, zweifach pulverbeschichtet (Glanz) und Hohlraumversiegelt
Steuersatz: Tange Seike J27, leicht (etwa 85 Gramm), Duralaluminium, Industrielager, silber, neu
Vorbau und Lenker: Ritchey Classic (2014er Modell) neu
Sattelstütze: Procraft silber 27,0, 2 Bolt Klemmung, neu
Sattel: Turbo, Wildleder, neu
Sattelschnellspanner: Shogun, Titan, silber, neu
Griffe: Ritchey WCS, neu
Bremsgriffe: Shimano Deore XT, 739er Serie, neu
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XT Daumenschalthebel, neuwertig
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT, 739er Serie, neu
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT, 739er Serie, neu
Ritzel: Sram PG 850, 8-fach (Deore LX Qualität), neu
Kette: Sram PC 870, 8-fach, neu
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT, 737, top zustand, komplett von Hand poliert (kein XT Schriftzug mehr)
Kettenblätter: TA Kettenblätter, silber, neu
Kettenblattschrauben und Kurbelschrauben: NC 17 Kettenblattschrauben in gold, neu
Schimano Kettenblattschrauben (fürs kleine), neu
Kurbelschrauben, neu
Pedale: NC 17 Sudpin S III Pro in silber, neu
Flaschenhalter: Elite Gel, neu
Spacer: NC 17, gold, neu
A-Head Kappe: NC 17, gold, neu
Bremsen: Shimano Deore XT, 750er Serie, neuwertig 10 KM Laufleistung mit neuen Jagwire Pippes und Gummis und Koolstop Belägen
Brems/Schaltzüge: Aussenhüllen und Züge von Shimano komplett neu, Jagwire Rahmenschützer, neu, goldene Quetschhülsen an den Schaltzügen, neu
Laufräder: Mavic 222er Felgen geöst, silber, neu
Shimano Deore XT Naben, silber, 737er Serie, neu
Sapim Speichen, 2,0/1,8mm, silber, neu
Schnellspanner: Ritchey WCS schwarz mit Titanachse, neu
Continental Top Contact Faltreifen (5cm breit), neu
Schwalbe Schlauch, neu
Schwalbe Kunstoff Felgenband, neu
Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz: Lizard Skins, neu


----------



## Marc B (28. September 2016)

Mein 2002er Dirtbike ist wieder daheim nach Jahren in einem fremden Keller!






Eine Impression aus 2002:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (28. September 2016)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Zaskar LE in der aktuellen Ausbaustufe.
> Viele Grüße
> 6ix-pack



Hast Du eigentlich vor Dir irgendwann mal ein Rad in Deiner Größe zu besorgen  
Oder gab es das "damals" nicht? 
Finde Deine Sattelüberhöhungen immer brutal, und versuche immer zu verstehen, wie Du mit der Oberrohrlänge zurecht kommst.


----------



## BigJohn (29. September 2016)

dodderer schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich vor Dir irgendwann mal ein Rad in Deiner Größe zu besorgen
> Oder gab es das "damals" nicht?
> Finde Deine Sattelüberhöhungen immer brutal, und versuche immer zu verstehen, wie Du mit der Oberrohrlänge zurecht kommst.


Ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige der das denkt


----------



## MForrest (29. September 2016)

Hä ???

10-15cm Überhöhung waren in den 90-er normal

Wir hatten ja auch schmale Lenker


----------



## Fischland (29. September 2016)

...geht mir mit über 1,90 auch so.  Bei vielen Rädern sieht nur ein Rahmen um die 50/51 gut aus.
Über Sinn u. Unsinn brauchen wir nicht diskutieren.
Aber ich finde so eine Sattelüberhöhung bei alten Bikes immer noch jeil.



MForrest schrieb:


> 10-15cm Überhöhung waren in den 90-er normal


----------



## dodderer (29. September 2016)

Naja, ich bin ja schon mit 6ix-pack gefahren, und es sieht schon eigenartig aus, wie er sich da rein faltet 
Aber er kommt ja super zurecht damit und gibt richtig Gas


----------



## GoldenerGott (16. Oktober 2016)

hoeckle schrieb:


> da ja an anderer stelle in diesem forum, solche perlen erst recht nicht gewürdigt werden, biete ich ihnen hier ungefragt asyl.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das für ein Baujahr? Mein 98'er hatte noch keine Scheibenbremssockel.
Wie hast Du das Problem mit den Gleitlagern an der Tullion-Aufnahme in den Griff bekommen. Bei meinem hat das immer nach einem Jahr geschlackert. 2001 gab es dann keine Ersatzteile mehr und ich habe den Rahmen gegen Zuzahlung gegen einen CSP Floater getauscht.


----------



## Thias (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du von einem "nicht mehr Mitglied" eine Antwort auf einen 7 Jahre alten Beitrag bekommst


----------



## michar (23. Oktober 2016)

Mein Gt Avalanche...neue XTR M950 Laufräder auf Mavic Ceramic Felge und XTR V-brakes. Vorbau hab ich gegen einen Syncros Cattlehead getauscht..der Tune ist ans Rocky gewandert. Schön leicht isses aufjedenfall


----------



## ceo (23. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaniT (23. Oktober 2016)

War heut auch los...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ice (29. Oktober 2016)

ich stell dann  auch mal wieder ein buntes Bildchen hier rein ....


----------



## 6ix-pack (30. Oktober 2016)

Eine Tour die den Herbst am besten beschreibt. Daher auch einige Bildchen gemacht. Vielleicht habt ihr die anderen ja auch schon entdeckt?! ;-)


----------



## hendr1k (31. Oktober 2016)

Steppenwolf ist doch ne deutsche Firma, da muss man Tune dranbauen !
(ich brauch die rote RF )


----------



## f_t_l (4. November 2016)

*UPDATE : 1 Jahr Singlespeed mit einem 20 Jahre alten Rahmen*





Der 20 Jahre alte *HOT CHILI Zymotic I* Rahmen hat außer ein paar Kratzern in der Pulverbeschichtung keinerlei Schäden oder Ermüdungserscheinungen. Und das obwohl er früher ordentlich rangenommen wurde. Superstabil, die Schote 

Die 20 Jahre alten Komponenten von *Syncros* (Vorbau, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Crank-o-Matic), *RaceFace* (Lenker, Kurbeln), *Shimano * (XT-Naben, XT-Innenlager, XT-Schnellspanner, XT-Kettenblatt), *Selle Italia* (Titansattel), *Mavic* (Keramikfelgen), *DT-Swiss* (Speichen/Nippel), *Magura* (Hydraulikfelgenbremsen) und die *RockShox* (Federgabel) funktionieren noch tadellos.

Ich fahre jetzt mal eine Runde.


----------



## dodderer (4. November 2016)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Am Fluss entlang, Wald-Feld-Wiesenwege und gemäßigte Trails (bezogen auf Technik und *Höhenmeter*) in der Umgebung.
> Es ist ein entspanntes, auf das wesentliche reduzierte Fahren - man radelt halt und passt Geschwindigkeit und Trittfrequenz der Umgebung an. Natürlich hat man auch mal *Steigungen* zu bewältigen, aber die gute, alte Klickpedal-Wiegetritt-Technik lässt einen fast überall hochkommen.
> Optisch finde ich das Singlespeed-Konzept für ein MTB schön minimalistisch:
> Ein Kettenblatt, ein Ritzel, ein kleiner *Kettenspanner* und natürlich die Kette.
> ...



Das mit den Steigungen und Höhenmetern ist halt relativ 
Hier müsste man schon sehr gut trainiert sein um die "normalen" Wald- und Feldwege in alle Richtungen zu fahren. Den Flachländern geht es hier im Taunus immer so wie den Mittelgebirglern dann im Hochgebirge: 
Man ist überrascht wie lange und steil es den Berg raufgehen kann.
Kettenspanner finde ich persönlich am hardtail absolutes nogo. 
Wenn singelspeed oder Nabe, dann mit Spannvorrichtung im Rahmen, am Besten verschiebbare Ausfallenden. 
Aber wichtig ist nur Dein letzter Satz in der Zitierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2016)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Mit der Eingangumrüstung hatte ich auch die 2,35er Stollenreifen gegen 2,15er Semislick-Balloons getauscht. Bei meinem Fahrprofil durchaus passend. Mit 3,5 bar ist man rasend schnell und man hat trotzdem noch etwas Restkomfort.


Wenn ich die Big Apple an meinem Stadtrad auf 3,5 Bar aufpumpen würde, wären die steinhart und böten kein Quäntchen Komfort.


----------



## f_t_l (4. November 2016)

Hallo Dodderer,
der Rahmen bietet leider keine horizontalen Ausfallenden. Und einem Exzenterinnenlager traue ich nicht soviel zu wie einem robusten Shimano-XT aus den Neunzigern. Dann gibt es noch Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit den alten Vierkantkurbeln.

Zum Thema Berge: Tue ich mir nicht mehr an, ich fahre zum Spass und für die Kondition. Aber ich will auch kein Rennrad, Gravel-Bike oder gar ein eMTB. Rund um Koblenz kann man viel mit geringen Steigungen erkunden. Höhere Lagen wie  Eifel, Hunsrück oder Westerwald wird aber von mir/uns gerne erwandert


----------



## f_t_l (4. November 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> wären die steinhart und böten kein Quäntchen Komfort.



3,5 bar in den Reifen zusammen mit dem Flex des Titansattels bieten schon einen Federweg von gefühlten 1 cm... Reicht mir.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. November 2016)

Damit attestiere ich dir ein defektes Manometer.


----------



## ArSt (4. November 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Damit attestiere ich dir ein defektes Manometer.


Sehe ich auch so! Ich hatte in meinem Trekker immer 4,5 bis 5bar. Nach einem Manometertausch kommen mir 3,5bar als viel zu viel vor!
Das alte Manometer (unten rechts) muss in diesem Bereich locker 1,5bar zu viel angezeigt haben.


----------



## f_t_l (4. November 2016)

Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu oldschool - früher sind eigentlich alle MTB mit hohem Druck gefahren  Schmalreifen fährt man sogar mit noch mehr Druck und wären wohl sinniger im reinen OnRoad-Betrieb. Aber das Rad sieht ja oft leichtes OffRoad und soll auch dann eine gute Figur machen. Der Balloon (Big Apple) war mir mit 4 bar zu hart, unter 3 bar zu wabbelig. Für mich mit meinen 80 kg sind nach einigen km Testfahrten die 3,5 bar optimal. Er läuft auf hartem Untergrund wie bei einem Roadbike schön auf der schmalen Slick-Mittelspur, bei weichem Boden hat er ordentlich Auflagefläche. Und sieht nicht nach Trennscheibe aus...

Btw, ich nutze eine Standpumpe, den Tirefit-Kompressor meines SUV und auch schon mal die Tankstelle - das alle Manometer defekt sind bezweifle ich. Wir haben wohl unterschiedliche Vorstellungen von Komfort - Die "1 cm Federweg von Reifen und Sattel" waren nicht so ernst gemeint


----------



## ceo (18. November 2016)

das ist das ergebnis der wiederbelebung eines geretteten '98er gt tempest (für meinen bruder), das mal so aussah
 

jetzt kann ich mit meinem bruder durch die heide preschen, wenn wir beide an der küste sind.


----------



## ice (19. November 2016)

das kommt dabei raus, wenn man bei schlechtem Wetter im Keller spielt.... 





  demnächst mit besseren Fotos


----------



## Blackspire (21. November 2016)

michar schrieb:


> Mein Gt Avalanche...neue XTR M950 Laufräder auf Mavic Ceramic Felge und XTR V-brakes. Vorbau hab ich gegen einen Syncros Cattlehead getauscht..der Tune ist ans Rocky gewandert. Schön leicht isses aufjedenfall
> Anhang anzeigen 539846
> Anhang anzeigen 539848



Gefällt mir sehr gut! Erinnert mich an mein CC-Rad.
Das Rot der Gabel find ich nicht so perfekt-
Was für Bremsbeläge hast du denn verbaut? 

Hier mal meins im letzten Jahr. Veränderung in diesem Jahr ist nur eine rote Tune Klemme.


----------



## michar (22. November 2016)

Blackspire schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut! Erinnert mich an mein CC-Rad.
> Das Rot der Gabel find ich nicht so perfekt-
> Was für Bremsbeläge hast du denn verbaut?



Müssten die standart Shimano Keramik Beläge sein...sind aber naja...eher mäßig. Werde die denk ich mal noch gegen Kool Stop tauschen.  Werd im Winter jetzt auch die Decals noch tauschen am Rahmen...dann passt auch das rot der gabel noch besser rein...ne Z2 Atom ist leider nicht soo häufig zu bekommen..wunsch wäre auch in schwarz gewesen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackspire (22. November 2016)

Ich fahre die Koolstop und habe sicher das selbe Problem wie du es hast: Die Bremse "rutscht" auf der Felge, erst zum Ende hin gibt es einen knackigen Druckpunkt. Das nervt mich immer mehr, gerade wenn man vom Enduro umsteigt. Es gibt von Mavic diesen Felgenradierer, das brint aber nur kurzweilig bessere Performance.


----------



## ceo (22. November 2016)

swissstop


----------



## ojo (22. November 2016)

Den Rahmen fahr ich auch noch [emoji3]


----------



## ice (25. November 2016)

wie angedroht 
  heute bei strahlender Sonne


----------



## hendr1k (5. Dezember 2016)

kalt, aber jetzt ist es noch kälter


----------



## Hammer-Ali (5. Dezember 2016)

Hier mein heißgeliebtes '03er Stevens F9 Race in 19". Ungeputzt, but ready to race.

Im Frühjahr ´15 habe ich es mit defekter Gabel recht günstig im Originalzustand über Ebay geschossen, nachdem mir mein gerade frisch aufgebautes wunderhübsches ´01er Canyon Yellowstone fieserweise geklaut wurde. Die Gabel war recht schnell wieder instandgesetzt, und vom Fahrverhalten liegen im Vergleich zum Hardtail Yellowstone mit der miesen originalen Rockshox Judy Gabel und den schlechteren Magura Julie Bremsen Quantensprünge zwischen den beiden Bikes, so daß ich recht schnell über den unerfreulichen Verlust hinweg kam.

Ich hab mir nun einen um zwei Zentimeter kürzeren gebrauchten 100mm Oxygen-Vorbau und nen niegelnagelneuen weißen Specialized Riva Sattel statt des originalen aber durchgesessenen Oxygen-Sattel gegönnt, um die langen Touren künftig erträglicher zu gestalten. Auf meiner Harz-Tour Mitte Oktober hat der Sattel jedenfalls einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen, ebenso der gekürzte Vorbau. Zuvor war die Sitzposition doch schon arg gestreckt, auch wenn ich mit 1,83m kein Zwerg bin. Auf dem Alpencross mit über 3 kg im Rucksack war das zuvor auf Dauer jedenfalls nicht so ganz optimal.

Vorne + hinten 2.2er Continental X King-Schlappen in der leichten faltbaren Version druff, mit denen hab ich recht gute Erfahrungen gesammelt. Rollt richtig gut und bietet ausreichend Grip, und der Verschleiß hält sich auch in Grenzen.

Vorne hatte ich überlegt ne 180er Bremsscheibe zur Magura Louise zu verbasteln, bin aber eigentlich mit der Bremsperformance zufrieden, auch wenn es keine Einfingerbremse ist. Mir reicht die Bremsleistung und die Dosierbarkeit ist top. Ich hab die Bremse jedenfalls erst einmal auf einem extrem langem und steilem Bergab-Gefälle an ihre Grenzen gebracht, wo auch die Anderen mit größeren Scheiben und aktuellen Bremssystemen Probleme bekommen haben.

Die absenkbare Manitou Skareb Super 100 Gabel und der Manitou Swinger SPV 3-way Dämpfer verrichten ihre Arbeit trotz meinen 80+ kg zufriedenstellend. Auch auf fiesen Singletrails mit ein bißchen höheren Absätzen und größeren Felsbrocken hab ich die Federelemente nicht an ihre Grenzen bringen können. Fühlt sich immer komfortabel an und schien auch bei ein bissl tieferen Drops trotz nur 100mm Federweg vorne immer noch Reserven zu haben.

Hab das Bike nun zweimal ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste über ne Transalp gescheucht und gedenke dies noch ein paar weitere Male zu tun. Die trotz verkürztem Vorbau immer noch recht stark vorderradorientierte Geometrie flößt mir gerade bei schnellen Beragbfahrten viel Vertrauen ein. Einlenken ist nie ein Problem gewesen, hoffe das bleibt auch so.. 

Die Zentrale von Stevens liegt gerade mal zwei Kilometer von meiner Haustür entfernt, vielleicht sollte ich mal von dort aus Fotos von meinem Bike schießen


----------



## edwardje (9. Dezember 2016)

Neues Projekt.
K2 4000. Rahmen ist neu lackiert durch Kwadie.de. schaut geil aus.  Zuerst Problemen mit der smart shock weil diese undicht ist. Kein einziger Firma die diese reparieren kann. Ich habe es jetzt selbst gemacht, soweit ist sie dicht und die stikstofkammer mit normaler Luft befüllt


----------



## hendr1k (12. Dezember 2016)

sieht geil aus


----------



## edwardje (12. Dezember 2016)

Danke. Wird noch ein bisschen Arbeit sein. Neue Decals habe Ich auch gefunden aber nur von Pro Flex. Die Hintere Carbon brücke werde ich selber lackieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeLive81 (13. Dezember 2016)




----------



## phreakey (14. Dezember 2016)

Mein '03er Blizzard nah Umbau auf Felgenbremse mit Reba und Crossmaxe


----------



## Hammer-Ali (14. Dezember 2016)

Wozu hast Du denn die hydraulische Bremse rausgeschmissen?


----------



## DrChaos (14. Dezember 2016)

Ist mir auch unverständlich ...


----------



## phreakey (14. Dezember 2016)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Wozu hast Du denn die hydraulische Bremse rausgeschmissen?


Finde passt besser zur Seele des Blizzards, außerdem ist die 952er Gruppe sehr geil!
Für gröbere Passagen hab ich ja noch ein Sobre mit hydraulischer Scheibenbremse. Das Blizzard wird meistens geschont.


----------



## oneeasy (14. Dezember 2016)

phreakey schrieb:


> Finde passt besser zur Seele des Blizzards, außerdem ist die 952er Gruppe sehr geil!
> Für gröbere Passagen hab ich ja noch ein Sobre mit hydraulischer Scheibenbremse. Das Blizzard wird meistens geschont.



absolut....... gehört eine Felgenbremse an diese Fahrrad  sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrChaos (14. Dezember 2016)

oneeasy schrieb:


> absolut....... gehört eine Felgenbremse an diese Fahrrad  sehr schön



Dir ist schon die Bremszangenaufnahme am Hinterbau hinten links unten aufgefallen, oder?


----------



## oneeasy (14. Dezember 2016)

klar ..... aber ich finde auch das der Rahmen (das Bike) einfach nach einer V-Brake schreit ...... ist meine Meinung.


----------



## phreakey (14. Dezember 2016)

Naja aber wenn du die Scheibenbremse einbaust hast du hinten die Sockel der Felgenbremse stehen. Rauschschrauben kann man die beim Stahlrahmen nicht, das sieht noch bescheidener aus -> siehe meine Gallerie

edit: Außerdem sind die Zughalter vorn nicht für durchgehende Hüllen gedacht (brauchst einen Adapter) und für die hinteren Befestigungen für die Hydraulikleitungen must du das System öffnen und dann durchfädeln


----------



## DrChaos (14. Dezember 2016)

Function over form or form over function?
Für mich immer ersteres. Das spielt aber keine Rolle, feines Bike, viel Spass damit.


----------



## baerst5 (14. Dezember 2016)

Form follows function. Eigentlich, oder?


----------



## DrChaos (15. Dezember 2016)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Form follows function. Eigentlich, oder?



beides geht


----------



## baerst5 (15. Dezember 2016)

Mathematik konnte ich zu meiner Zeit in der 11. abwählen. Die Formel ist mir nie untergekommen.


----------



## Brainman (15. Dezember 2016)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Mathematik konnte ich zu meiner Zeit in der 11. abwählen. Die Formel ist mir nie untergekommen.



Hättest du Mathe mal nicht abgewählt


----------



## baerst5 (16. Dezember 2016)

Das ist mir später auch klar geworden (als wir in VWL plötzlich rechnen mussten)


----------



## edwardje (18. Dezember 2016)

￼





 

 
Heute die alte schwinge neu lackiert und mit decals beklebt. Sie glänzt wieder wie vor 18 Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (26. Dezember 2016)

Langsam wird es was. Bin selber erstaunt wie so ein grausamer Rahmen doch noch etwas schönes haben kann. Finde die alte proflexen doch etwas schöner...


----------



## magas (26. Dezember 2016)

fesch - gefällt mir


----------



## edwardje (26. Dezember 2016)

Danke! Jetzt noch der Rest....


----------



## hendr1k (29. Dezember 2016)

krasses Teil


----------



## Hammer-Ali (29. Dezember 2016)

Yeah.
Krasses Gerät, das.


----------



## dasspice (1. Januar 2017)

Ich möchte hier mal meinen Neuzugang zeigen.
Ein GT Timberline von 1998


----------



## Brainman (1. Januar 2017)

Ordentlich Großes Teil


----------



## dasspice (1. Januar 2017)

Ja, das ist der grosse 22" Rahmen (gem. 60cm RH).
Farbton: Atomic Blue, kein langweiliges Blau wie auf dem Foto, sondern leuchtender Farbton mit Grünstich. Google mal "Meer Karibik" Bildersuche.


----------



## Flowrider06 (14. Januar 2017)

Bis auf Lenker, Barends und Griffe Original


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (14. Januar 2017)

Nicolai Nucleon ST

Anhang anzeigen 564025 Anhang anzeigen 564026 Anhang anzeigen 564027 Anhang anzeigen 564029 Anhang anzeigen 564031 Anhang anzeigen 564032 Anhang anzeigen 564034 Anhang anzeigen 564035 Anhang anzeigen 564036














Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (14. Januar 2017)

Was ein Geiles Teil 
Hat es einen besonderen Grund das der Drehgriff links montiert ist ?


----------



## Seppl- (14. Januar 2017)

Brainman schrieb:


> Was ein Geiles Teil
> Hat es einen besonderen Grund das der Drehgriff links montiert ist ?



Du ich hab das Teil unglaublicher Weise von einem Bekannten überlassen bekommen, durch arm Bruch noch nichts machen können, griffe gehören natürlich getauscht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brainman (14. Januar 2017)

Au Mann, so einen Bekannten hätte ich auch gern  Gute Besserung


----------



## DrChaos (14. Januar 2017)

Sabber...wirklich geiles Teil. Du willst es nicht zufällig mir überlassen, oder? 
LG, Chris


----------



## Seppl- (14. Januar 2017)

DrChaos schrieb:


> Sabber...wirklich geiles Teil. Du willst es nicht zufällig mir überlassen, oder?
> LG, Chris



Wenn der Scheck passt :*


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowrider06 (14. Januar 2017)

Wenn wir schon bei DH Bikes sind


----------



## black-panther (16. Januar 2017)

Junge junge, hier geht's ja rund.


----------



## magas (18. Januar 2017)

Wahnsinn, was geht hier ab.

das Corratec, das Nicolei und das Yeti 

Youngtimer at its best


----------



## Flowrider06 (18. Januar 2017)

Da leg ich dich gleich nochmal einen drauf wenn das so gefällt.


----------



## magas (18. Januar 2017)

wird ja immer besser hier 

eines dieser Teile will ich nächstes Jahr beim Youngtimer contest sehen


----------



## Flowrider06 (18. Januar 2017)

magas schrieb:


> wird ja immer besser hier
> 
> eines dieser Teile will ich nächstes Jahr beim Youngtimer contest sehen


Wie läuft das eigentlich genau? Hab das bisher noch nicht so mitverfolgt.


Ist mir auf alle Fälle eine Ehre


----------



## magas (18. Januar 2017)

Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt. Wer solch tolle Youngtimer im Stall hat, der darf sie nicht verstecken. 

Beim Contest darf jeder seine YT, welche in den bestimmten Zeitraum reinfallen, zeigen und von den Forumsteilnehmern bewerten lassen. 

Aktuell läuft gerade der 16/17 Contest - schau mal rein. Die Teilnehmer freuen sich sicher auf rege Bewertung


----------



## f_t_l (18. Januar 2017)

@Flowrider06

Warum hat man früher die Fahrräder immer mit Firmen-Stickern vollgeklebt 
Weil man sie beim Bestellen beigelegt oder im Laden mitbekommen hat


----------



## Flowrider06 (18. Januar 2017)

f_t_l schrieb:


> @Flowrider06
> 
> Warum hat man früher die Fahrräder immer mit Firmen-Stickern vollgeklebt
> Weil man sie beim Bestellen beigelegt oder im Laden mitbekommen hat


Mit 15 war das alles noch so unnahbar und faszinierend ( ist es heute immer noch aber mit 15 sieht die Welt eben anders aus) 
Da hat man auf der Eurobike Unterschriften und Aufkleber gesammelt wie ein Weltmeister...und dann eben sein Rad damit geschmückt.

Das Kona war mein erstes MTB ano 1997. Über die Jahre hat sich natürlich viel an der Ausstattung geändert und verbessert bis es final so war wie es da steht.


----------



## MatzeLive81 (22. Januar 2017)

Hab auch noch noch ein Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (22. Januar 2017)

Meins wäre es nicht in dieser Lackierung 
Muss es aber ja auch nicht 
Auf jeden Fall mal anders, und das ist einen  wert


----------



## nicema (23. Januar 2017)




----------



## nicema (23. Januar 2017)

nicema schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 567901



Hallo, Ich denke das der 1997er Grove hier in der Galerie gut Aufgehoben ist


----------



## nicema (23. Januar 2017)

xenongolf schrieb:


> Soooo, dieses hin und her ist schon etwas anstregend.
> Mein *Magma* BJ.1995 darf jetzt wohl in beiden Abteilungen mitspielen. (Classic / Youngtimer)
> Ich finde, es gibt sowohl bei den Classics oder Youngtimern super geniale geile seltene Bikes und die müssen jeweils in den entsprechenden Abteilungen gezeigt werden.
> Also Bilder posten und dann ist doch gut.
> So jetzt habt euch alle wieder lieb - vergesst nie - wir fahren hier alle Fahrrad


----------



## nicema (23. Januar 2017)

Ich bin normaler weiser nicht neidisch aber bei diesem Bike mache ich eine Ausnahme!


----------



## nicema (23. Januar 2017)

xenongolf schrieb:


> Soooo, dieses hin und her ist schon etwas anstregend.
> Mein *Magma* BJ.1995 darf jetzt wohl in beiden Abteilungen mitspielen. (Classic / Youngtimer)
> Ich finde, es gibt sowohl bei den Classics oder Youngtimern super geniale geile seltene Bikes und die müssen jeweils in den entsprechenden Abteilungen gezeigt werden.
> Also Bilder posten und dann ist doch gut.
> So jetzt habt euch alle wieder lieb - vergesst nie - wir fahren hier alle Fahrrad


----------



## nicema (23. Januar 2017)

Ich sehe V-brakes schon drüber Nachgedacht eine STARBIKE MT2 In Orange zu montieren! ist nur so eine Idee ...


----------



## black-panther (24. Januar 2017)

nicema schrieb:


> _-GroveBild-_





nicema schrieb:


> Hallo, Ich denke das der 1997er Grove hier in der Galerie gut Aufgehoben ist





nicema schrieb:


> -Zitat-





nicema schrieb:


> Ich bin normaler weiser nicht neidisch aber bei diesem Bike mache ich eine Ausnahme!





nicema schrieb:


> -Zitat-





nicema schrieb:


> Ich sehe V-brakes schon drüber Nachgedacht eine STARBIKE MT2 In Orange zu montieren! ist nur so eine Idee ...




Hallo @nicema,
du kannst auch - wie ich jetzt gerade - direkt unter das Zitat in deiner Antwort schreiben (oder auch gleich alles in einen Beitrag packen), dann brauchst du nicht für 1 Bild und 3 Sätze 6 Beiträge ;-)

LG
Chris


----------



## nicema (24. Januar 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Hallo @nicema,
> du kannst auch - wie ich jetzt gerade - direkt unter das Zitat in deiner Antwort schreiben (oder auch gleich alles in einen Beitrag packen), dann brauchst du nicht für 1 Bild und 3 Sätze 6 Beiträge ;-)
> 
> LG
> Chris






black-panther schrieb:


> Hallo @nicema,
> du kannst auch - wie ich jetzt gerade - direkt unter das Zitat in deiner Antwort schreiben (oder auch gleich alles in einen Beitrag packen), dann brauchst du nicht für 1 Bild und 3 Sätze 6 Beiträge ;-)
> 
> LG
> Chris




ja danke für die info, nur mein Händy macht da nicht mitt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (24. Januar 2017)

Geht doch. Also fast


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (24. Januar 2017)

nicema schrieb:


> ja danke für die info, nur mein Händy macht da nicht mitt!



Neunodisches 29" kaufen. Dann sollte das funktionieren ..


----------



## nicema (24. Januar 2017)

KLEIN-Spartiat schrieb:


> Neunodisches 29" kaufen. Dann sollte das funktionieren ..




ok


----------



## nicema (24. Januar 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Geht doch. Also fast




Ja vom Rechner aus


----------



## Fischland (25. Januar 2017)

Hier mal mein neuaufgebautes Storck Bandit .


----------



## nicema (25. Januar 2017)

Fischland schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Neuaufgebautes Storck Bandit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (25. Januar 2017)

das bandit sieht nach spaß aus, aber warum klebt da ein syncros sticker, obwohl stütze und vorbau von race face sind


----------



## Fischland (25. Januar 2017)

...weil vorher mit Syncrosparts aufgebaut wurde und der Aufbau auch noch nicht final ist. ( Abmachen geht ja schnell)


----------



## Brainman (25. Januar 2017)

Verbau ein Syncros Innenlager, dann kannst du ihn dran lassen


----------



## Fischland (25. Januar 2017)

..gute Idee.


----------



## lea09 (25. Januar 2017)

Fischland schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neuaufgebautes Storck Bandit .


Schönes Rad


----------



## shaihulud (30. Januar 2017)

Hier auch mal mein frisch wiederaufgebautes Ghost FR 5700 von 2002:





Und hier bei der ersten Ausfahrt gestern:


----------



## leftyben (5. Februar 2017)

Mein Restemenü: 26er Rocky Mountain Vertex mit 28er Zipp LRS. Mäntel muss ich vielleicht noch tauschen...


----------



## black-panther (6. Februar 2017)

Gar nicht mal so übel. Der Spacerturm missfällt mir ein wenig.


----------



## leftyben (6. Februar 2017)

Hast recht. Bin da zunächst ein bissl vorsichtig: Schaft kürzen geht immer noch. Umgekehrt is es schwierig...


----------



## dodderer (7. Februar 2017)

Ist doch vollkommmen Wumpe ob das wen stört oder nicht. Dir muß es passen, das ist das Einzige worauf es ankommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protemnodon (7. Februar 2017)

Hast du mal ein Bild von schräg vorne oder hinten?


----------



## leftyben (8. Februar 2017)




----------



## leftyben (8. Februar 2017)

Reifen tausch ich am WE gegen einen rocket ron 28/1,3


----------



## Brainman (8. Februar 2017)

Bis auf die Farbe der Vorderrad Nabe echt schick


----------



## leftyben (8. Februar 2017)

Is ne Hügi. Wär halt schon drin.


----------



## f_t_l (8. Februar 2017)

Die adp Carbon-Booster habe ich auch auf meinen Magura Raceline 1. Gen.
Und die gelben Hügis sind bei dem Youngtimer meines Bruders verbaut. 

Schöne Teile 

Btw, der Ringlé Vorbau ist meinem Bruder leider schon vor Jahren gebrochen. Hat dann einen Syncros Cattleprod eingebaut.


----------



## leftyben (8. Februar 2017)

Vorbau ist ein RPM.


----------



## leftyben (8. Februar 2017)

28zoll in 26er Rahmen geht mittels Adapter. Gabs mal von MAVIC. Vorne ist eine 28Zoll Gabel von NOX drin.


----------



## leftyben (9. Februar 2017)

Mein Winterrad: HS33, Zmax, Lenker und Griffe wurden mal getauscht. Rest ist wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (19. Februar 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal so übel. Der Spacerturm missfällt mir ein wenig.



Bei meinem Votec Tox is der Spacerturm noch höher - zumindest bis die GS5 wieder startklar ist...


----------



## Rolf (1. März 2017)

Sehr schöne Räder 

Beim CD zeigt der Sattel nach oben, beim Votec nach unten... paßt das so ?


----------



## leftyben (1. März 2017)

Beim Votec ist der Sattel grad, wenn ich die Votecgabel wieder drin hab. Beim CD könnt ich mal nachjustieren...


----------



## craze (5. März 2017)

Gestern hab ich ein paar Bilder meines 1999er Votec T5 gemacht. 
Die Votecs waren für mich damals die ersten Fullies, die gefahren sind, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Wie eine Enduro, schön mit langhubigen Federwegen und trotzdem ohne (übermäßiges) Wippen. Dazu die steife und optisch geile Gabel ... 

Gott sei Dank bin ich mit dem T5 auch vom votectypischen Hinterbausterben verschont geblieben.

Eigentlich wollte ich es verkaufen, aber nach dem Herrichten mit neuen Zügen, Schmieren der Schalthebel, neuen Bremsschuhen, Putzen und Probefahrt bin ich wieder begeistert, wie damals.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich es im Sommer zu meinen Schwiegereltern nach Mazedonien mitnehmen, dann hab ich dort ein geiles Bike.


----------



## KLEIN-Spartiat (5. März 2017)

craze schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich ein paar Bilder meines 1999er Votec T5 gemacht.
> Die Votecs waren für mich damals die ersten Fullies, die gefahren sind, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Wie eine Enduro, schön mit langhubigen Federwegen und trotzdem ohne (übermäßiges) Wippen. Dazu die steife und optisch geile Gabel ...
> 
> Gott sei Dank bin ich mit dem T5 auch vom votectypischen Hinterbausterben verschont geblieben.
> ...


Das heißt FYROM!
Macedonien liegt in Griechenland


----------



## craze (5. März 2017)

Die einen sagen so, die anderen so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (12. März 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Gar nicht mal so übel. Der Spacerturm missfällt mir ein wenig.


Hab mich jetzt für die "große Lösung" entschieden und mir den Rahmen in meiner Größe besorgt. Auf Spacer kann ich dann verzichten...


----------



## stscit04 (13. März 2017)

Darf das schon hier rein? 2005 Genius RC 20 - nur noch wenige Teile orginal... Und nur meins mit ordentlich Dreck drauf


----------



## Fischland (14. März 2017)

stscit04 schrieb:


> Darf das schon hier rein? 2005 Genius RC 20



Nein.


----------



## Joobxx (14. März 2017)

stscit04 schrieb:


> Darf das schon hier rein? 2005 Genius RC 20 - nur noch wenige Teile orginal... Und nur meins mit ordentlich Dreck drauf



wie alt ist denn der Dreck auf dem Rad?


----------



## Swenna (14. März 2017)

Mein erster Selbstaufbau


----------



## GoldenerGott (14. März 2017)

Das Bild ist so vintage. Da passt es besser ins Classic Forum.


----------



## Freefall79 (14. März 2017)

leftyben schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 583671
> Hab mich jetzt für die "große Lösung" entschieden und mir den Rahmen in meiner Größe besorgt. Auf Spacer kann ich dann verzichten...


Verdammt, da warst Du sauschnell. Reaktionszeit < 17 Minuten, oder?
Hast Du den Rahmen für den aufgerufenen Preis bekommen?

Cheers und viel Vergnügen damit.


----------



## egmont (14. März 2017)

Swenna schrieb:


> Mein erster Selbstaufbau


Ein Sex One ! 


Würdest du das seltene , erste Kona Fully noch mit besseren Bildern, vllt. sogar in einem extra Thread (gern auch im King Kikapu Thread) vorstellen wollen?

Gruß, egmont


----------



## Brainman (14. März 2017)

stscit04 schrieb:


> Darf das schon hier rein?



Darf es


----------



## dodderer (14. März 2017)

Hatte ich lange mit geliebäugelt, wegen dem Dämpfer hab ich es dann sein lassen........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (14. März 2017)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Verdammt, da warst Du sauschnell. Reaktionszeit < 17 Minuten, oder?
> Hast Du den Rahmen für den aufgerufenen Preis bekommen?
> 
> Cheers und viel Vergnügen damit.


Hab nur das Bild gesehen und hab sofort die Anfrage getippt, die Artikelbeschreibung hab ich erst im Anschluss gelesen. Allerdings musste ich mich dann noch ganz schön ins Zeug legen um das Ding wirklich zu bekommen. Gezahlt hab ich den aufgerufenen Preis + Porto ✌️


----------



## Freefall79 (14. März 2017)

leftyben schrieb:


> Hab nur das Bild gesehen und hab sofort die Anfrage getippt, die Artikelbeschreibung hab ich erst im Anschluss gelesen. Allerdings musste ich mich dann noch ganz schön ins Zeug legen um das Ding wirklich zu bekommen. Gezahlt hab ich den aufgerufenen Preis + Porto [emoji111]️



Sauber! Dann Hut ab vor dem Verkäufer, dass er bei dem initialen Preis geblieben ist, obwohl er wohl eine Menge Anfragen erhielt. Hatte ihm selbst binnen 17 Minuten nach Erstellung der Anzeige geschrieben, dass ich den Rahmen nehmen möchte. Stunden später kam die Info, dass der Rahmen weg ist.
Also nochmals Glückwunsch, er scheint ja dann in gute Hände gelangt zu sein. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Swenna (14. März 2017)

egmont schrieb:


> Ein Sex One !
> 
> 
> Würdest du das seltene , erste Kona Fully noch mit besseren Bildern, vllt. sogar in einem extra Thread (gern auch im King Kikapu Thread) vorstellen wollen?
> ...



Leider keine Fotos mehr, bin froh das ich noch das Polaroid habe. Mir wurde leider dieses Bike gestohlen.


----------



## edwardje (15. März 2017)

Endlich ein paar Bilder ohne Schnee und mit Sonne


----------



## michar (19. März 2017)

Kona Kilauea '97 ...heute mal ausgeführt...macht aufjedenfall Laune..


----------



## Fischland (20. März 2017)

...bis auf die Sattelstütze alles schön.


----------



## magas (20. März 2017)

schönes Kilauea und trotz der riesen Rahmengröße (20" od. 21" ?) wirkt es optisch sehr harmonisch, ich mein als 26er ;-)

Sattelstütze ist orginal, glaube ich. Eine Thomson wäre noch schön dazu; aber nicht so einfach in 27,0 zu finden.


----------



## michar (20. März 2017)

Ja die Sattelstütze ist orginal..die Gabs fürn 10er bei Ebay. Leider ist die auch ziemlich verkratzt...ich bin aber fleißig am Ausschau halten nach ner schöneneren in 27,0! Der Rahmen wirkt optisch durch das lange Steuerrohr größer als er ist...ist ein 20 Zoll. Das lange Steuerrohr hatte die Gabelsuche leider auch nicht leicht gemacht...unter 23cm Schaft ging da nichts..
Mit dem verbauten Tune Mig Mag Laufradsatz und den XTR Teilen wiegt es auch nur knapp über 10 kilo..


----------



## leftyben (20. März 2017)

Bei den vielen tune Teilen hast du ja eigentlich keine andere Wahl mehr, oder?!

Ansonsten könnte die vielleicht was sein:
http://m.ebay.de/itm/RooX-Mountainb...%3Aebd0d80115a0a5eb3617e8fefffa8702%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (20. März 2017)

michar schrieb:


> Ja die Sattelstütze ist orginal..die Gabs fürn 10er bei Ebay. Leider ist die auch ziemlich verkratzt...ich bin aber fleißig am Ausschau halten nach ner schöneneren in 27,0! Der Rahmen wirkt optisch durch das lange Steuerrohr größer als er ist...ist ein 20 Zoll. Das lange Steuerrohr hatte die Gabelsuche leider auch nicht leicht gemacht...unter 23cm Schaft ging da nichts..
> Mit dem verbauten Tune Mig Mag Laufradsatz und den XTR Teilen wiegt es auch nur knapp über 10 kilo..



Eine silberne Kona in 27,0 hätte ich noch im Keller (von einem '95er Kilauea). Sie ist ein bißchen vermackt; ob in dem bei Dir sichtbaren Bereich der Stütze, vermag ich ad-hoc nicht zu sagen. Falls Du nichts wirklich Schönes in 27,0 findest, kannst Du Dich gerne melden und ich mache mir nochmals ein genaues Bild von der Stütze.

Gruß,
Thomas

PS: Echt ein schönes Blau!


----------



## AxelF1977 (25. März 2017)

Damit das Vertex von leftyben mal nicht so ganz alleine ist, schicke ich mein Vertex von 1996 zum spielen hier rein. Heute mal neue Reifen montiert. Die IRC wollte ich schon länger mal auf den Bike ziehen und habe sie kürzlich in der Bucht geschossen.

Für die blanke Syncros Stütze fehlen mir noch die Decals, hat einer welche? Würde mich freuen


----------



## ilovemyrocky (26. März 2017)

Hallo Gordon, unsere beiden Schätzchen so nah beieinander. 
Mein Vertex war vergangenes Jahr mein LieblingsMTB.
Ein bisschen bunter ist es auch geworden.


----------



## AxelF1977 (26. März 2017)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Hallo Gordon, unsere beiden Schätzchen so nah beieinander.
> Mein Vertex war vergangenes Jahr mein LieblingsMTB.
> Ein bisschen bunter ist es auch geworden.



hehe, am Ende liegen wir recht dicht beieinander bei den Aufbauten, gefällt mir. Schön das Du die hübschen Maguras auch gefunden hast.


----------



## nitrofoska (30. März 2017)

So schöne Bikes hier 

Dann will ich euch mal meine neuste Errungenschaft zeigen. 

Ich denke mit BJ 1999 passt es in diese Galerie. 

Erworben vom Erstbesitzer, leider nicht mehr ganz original ... Aber der Sattel und die Griffe sowie etwas Zubehör sei Ihm verziehen. 

Ein TREK Elite 9.8 Carbon von 1999

- Schaltung ist ein Shimano XTR / LX Mix
- Anbauteile von ICON
- Laufradsatz von Rolf
- Gabel Rock Shox SID XC Dual Air

Das schöne.... Es fährt Top und auch die Gabel macht was Sie soll.
Jetzt muss ich das ganze mal ordentlich säubern, etwas einstellen, anderen Sattel besorgen oder mal in meinen Kisten graben 

Hier erst einmal Bilders: 



















Gruß 

Nitro..


----------



## black-panther (31. März 2017)

mhhh, nett, aber beim Sattel und an dieses Plastegeschwür an der Kurbel musste nochmal ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odi75 (1. April 2017)

97er Speci Hardock Sport.
Nichts Besonderes, aber mein erstes MTB, welches ich wohl nie mehr abgeben werde.
Nach jahrelangem Missbrauch als tägliches Arbeitstier ohne jegliche Pflege nun mit etwas moderneren Komponenten (neu bzw. wenig gebraucht) preisgünstig aufgebaut für die nächsten 20 Jahre.
Rahmen, Gabel, Vorbau, Kurbel und Sattelklemme sind die verbliebenen Originalteile, diese wurden aufgrund des sehr gebrauchten Zustands jedoch aufgearbeitet und neu beschichtet.
Umbau auf 1x9 weil übersichtlicher, wobei ich noch mit der Zähnezahl des Kettenrads experimentiere, da derzeit noch etwas zu kurz übersetzt.


----------



## egmont (1. April 2017)

odi75 schrieb:


> 97er Speci Hardock Sport.
> Nichts Besonderes, aber mein erstes MTB, welches ich wohl nie mehr abgeben werde.
> Nach jahrelangem Missbrauch als tägliches Arbeitstier ohne jegliche Pflege nun mit etwas moderneren Komponenten (neu bzw. wenig gebraucht) preisgünstig aufgebaut für die nächsten 20 Jahre.
> Rahmen, Gabel, Vorbau, Kurbel und Sattelklemme sind die verbliebenen Originalteile, diese wurden aufgrund des sehr gebrauchten Zustands jedoch aufgearbeitet und neu beschichtet.
> ...



Bei den Classikern würden sie dich zerpflücken. Ich finds einfach Klasse auch weil man sieht, dass das Dein Fahrrad ist! Tolle Farbe außerdem.
Ein 42er KB sollte es schon sein.

PS: Ich glaube Dir würde es noch mehr Spaß machen, wenn der Vorbau ein wenig kürzer wäre


----------



## odi75 (1. April 2017)

Danke!
Deswegen habe ich es ja hier gepostet...Ich glaube, das Hardrock hat eh keinen Sammlerstatus. Außerdem ist das Rad zum Fahren da, und nicht, um wie vor 20 Jahren im Schaufenster zu stehen.
Ich habe mir das Ding so hingebaut dass es meinen Vorstellungen vom tauglichen, simplen Alltagsrad entspricht. Außerdem mag ich den Mix aus alt und modern, technisch wie auch optisch. Farbe ist RAL 5012 Lichtblau.
Fährt sich prächtig, wie gerade aus'm Laden, und so schön direkt. Das krasse Gegenprogramm zu meinem gefederten 650B+.


----------



## leftyben (2. April 2017)

Das Hardrock sieht schick aus. Wo hast du den Rahmen beschichten lassen? Ich hab auch noch so ein paar "Schätze" hier...


----------



## odi75 (2. April 2017)

Ich habe einen kleinen Betrieb in München an der Hand, der sich auf Kleinteile und Einzelstücke spezialisiert hat. Einfach mal nach "sand-pulver" googlen.
Die Stahlteile wurden chemisch entlackt und entrostet (jeweils im Bad), gestrahlt, korrosionsschutzgrundiert und abschließend farbig gepulvert.
Ich habe den Rahmen zum Schluss mit Fluidfilm geflutet.


----------



## leftyben (2. April 2017)

Na Servus, München trifft sich gut. Was hast zahlt?! Danke!


----------



## odi75 (2. April 2017)

Rahmen, Gabel, Vorbau mit Schelle und beide Kurbeln mit allen Vorbereitungs- und Abdeckarbeiten (Gewinde, Passungen) 140 €.
Kaffee, Limo, Bier bekommste dort dafür gratis, und bei einem Besuch gibt es dort immer was zu entdecken und nette Leute zu treffen.


----------



## c3pflo (11. April 2017)

Neuzugang: 1988er Bridgestone MB-3, quasi unbenutzt und im Originalzustand.
Leider hat der Vorbesitzer 2.10er Reifen montiert, die am Rahmen schleifen. Hat jemand einen heißen Tipp für einen schnellen 26er Reifen in 1.9, der gut auf Asphalt rollt, aber auch nichts gegen den ein oder anderen Trail hat und vielleicht sogar etwas Pannenschutz gegen Scheiben in der Stadt? Vielleicht sogar in Skinwall?


----------



## Spezi66 (11. April 2017)

2.0 geht nicht?







Maxxis DTH


----------



## c3pflo (11. April 2017)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> 2.0 geht nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der ist bei Maxxis nur als 2.15 angegeben. Übersehe ich was? http://maxxistires.de/produkt/dth/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (11. April 2017)

Hast vollkommen Recht, habe da etwas durcheinander gewürfelt. Wie wär es denn mit dem Pasela?
https://www.bike24.de/p1185449.html
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=185352;menu=1000,2,103,104;page=4


----------



## c3pflo (12. April 2017)

@Spezi66 die stehen ganz oben auf der Liste! Traue denen nur wenig in Sachen Trail zu...


----------



## Spezi66 (12. April 2017)

Da aber was zu finden, was schnell auf der Strasse, brauchbar im Gelände und dazu einigermassen pannensicher in der Stadt ist, halte ich für nahezu unmöglich.
Du kannst ja auch mal nach einem Goliath Semislick in 1.6 Ausschau halten





oder halt Ritcheys. Die rollen auch ganz OK auf der Strasse



 
Da fehlt aber sicherlich der Pannenschutz


----------



## egmont (13. April 2017)

Pannensicher in der Stadt...
Falls Dir der Reifen nicht ausreichend sicher ist, einfach Antiplattband unter die Decken. 
Ein Freund schwört drauf, fährt viel und hat nur eins bis zwei Mal im Jahr einen Plattfuß; in Berlin!


----------



## Smeagle81 (23. April 2017)

War denn schon ein Chekker Pig anwesend? 
2001er Chekker Pig CPX 3000 voll Alu.
Fahre ich heute immer noch und werde es auch weiterhin. Allerdings soll  es eine andere Farbe bekommen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher welche. Ideen?


----------



## black-panther (24. April 2017)

Lass' es blank 
Diese schönen Nähte und Details wollen gesehen werden!


----------



## Smeagle81 (24. April 2017)

Mir gefällt es RAW ja auch, aber ich brauch echt ne Veränderung. Ich habe den Rahmen jetzt seit 2001 und ich habe so langsam auch ne Farbkombi im Kopf die ich gern hätte. Ich möchte den Rahmen auch einfach wieder komplett schützen mit einer neuen Farbe, da der Rahmen echt schon paar Macken hat (Kratzer im Lack durch kleine Unfälle) Diese glänzenden Flächen sind von mir, hab versucht die Eloxatschicht zu entfernen.


----------



## baerst5 (24. April 2017)

Vor lauter Speichenreflektoren lässt sich kaum etwas erkennen.


----------



## Fischland (25. April 2017)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Vor lauter Speichenreflektoren


....mehr soll man wohl auch nicht sehen - aua, aua.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerst5 (25. April 2017)

Im Dunkeln ...


----------



## Smeagle81 (25. April 2017)

Monitor falsch eingestellt? Ich sehe alles ganz gut, auch mit Reflektoren. Wer benutzt heute denn noch Katzenaugen in Orange??


----------



## Fischland (26. April 2017)

...mal im ernst - mach die Dinger aus den Speichen oder lass von mir aus 2 dran - dann sieht das auch nicht mehr wie ´ne Kasperbude aus.


----------



## Deleted 149952 (26. April 2017)

Na ja, nach Vorschrift muß schon an jede Speiche* ein* Reflektor. Insgesamt 2 Stk. wären sicher zu wenig -
aber z.T. 2 Stk. pro Speiche ist schon interessant  .
Einfach nen Mittelweg finden und gut ist.


----------



## Fischland (26. April 2017)

... wenn es dir nur um Vorschriften geht, bist du hier wohl falsch.

Mir geht es hier um Geschmack - und der wir hier eindeutig verletzt.


----------



## Smeagle81 (26. April 2017)

Das schöne ist ja @ Fischland, mir muss es gefallen und nicht dir. 
Ich muss mit dem Fahrrad herum fahren und keiner sonst. 
Ich habe aus guten Grund so viele Reflektoren an den Speichen, da ich viel in der Stadt unterwegs bin, und schon zweimal angefahren wurde. Es war zwar nicht schwerwiegend, aber so, dass mein Bike im Ar... war. Und wenn sich die Räder drehen haben diese Dinger einen tollen Effekt finde ich.
Im Wald haben sie natürlich wenig Sinn. 
In Hamburg ist jeden letzten Freitag im Monat eine Fahrraddemo critical Mass da leuchten alle Bikes, ob LED oder Reflektoren und das ist schon schön anzuschauen. 
https://criticalmass.hamburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floleerau (29. April 2017)

Hallo
Ich bräuchte Mal etwas Hilfe
Hab dieses Rad im Keller stehen einer Überbleibsel meines verstorbenen Vaters.
Würde es gerne etwas aufarbeiten (klar warscheihlich nicht wert aber da es nicht viel gibt was ich von ihm habe ,würde ich es gerne in Ehren halten.)
Also wenn jemand mir was zu diesem Rad sagen könnte sowei z.B. Tretlager Breite usw wäre das echt super nett.
Würde es gerne mit günstigen Teilen etwas Chic machen.
Was ich raus gefunden habe ist das es ein Special Hardrock Computer fs1 ist (war nicht so schwer steht auf dem Rahmen aber ich finde leider ichts im Netz darüber.
Ich würde es gerne neu lackieren lassen z.b und vielleicht ein bisschen pimpen
Was meint ihr voll dumm oder kann man machen


----------



## Brainman (30. April 2017)

Dürfte ein Specialized Hardrock von 1996 sein.
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Specialized/Spec.ProductLine96.pdf
Wenn du es als Andenken an deinen Vater behalten willst würde ich den Rahmen nicht lackieren. Wenn du tiefe Lack Kratzer hast würde ich diese mit einem Lackstift ausbessern und gut. Es hatte ja einen Grund das dein Dad diesen Rahmen so wie er ist gekauft hat und für das Geld was die Lackierung kostet bekommst du schon wieder diverse Teile..
Die Anbauteile solltest du allerdings wirklich austauschen da man denen das Alter ansieht. Innenlager breite hängt davon ab welche Kurbel ran soll. Wenn du z.B. gute gebrauchte XT Teile findest wird das ganze auch nicht sonderlich teuer.
Z.b. könnte ich dir eine XT Kurbel samt Kettenblättern und Innenlager und eine Kassette (evtl. auch noch andere Teile), für einen schmalen Taler überlassen.
Auf jeden Fall weg mit dem Sattel und den Reifen.


----------



## AxelF1977 (30. April 2017)

Hallo @floleerau ich würde das Bike um einiges jünger Schätzen als @Brainman. Ein paar Infos finden sich bei Google. Allerdings nicht mit genau dieser Lackierung. Ein A1 wird dort mit einem 2000er Jahrgang angegeben, die Lackierung ist aber genau umgekehrt http://bikewhistle.blogspot.de/2013/08/2000-specialized-hard-rock-in-team-red.html?view=classic

Ich würde die Kurbel z.B. drann lassen, da es die original Spezi Kurbel ist, die bei Auslieferung dran war. Über die Reifen und den Sattel müssen wir glaube ich nicht sprechen. Allerdings benötigt die wohl neue Kettenblätter. Tausche die verrosteten Schrauben und putze das Bike, dann sieht es schon ganz anders aus 

Der Vorbau, die Sattelstütze und die Gabel sind auch original. Pimpe aber was Dir gefällt. ABER lackiere es nicht neu. Das Rad erzählt eine Geschichte, die Deines Vaters. Jeder Lackplatzer, jeder Kratzer erzählt eine Fahrt. Und darum geht es doch? Ein Bike mit emotionalen Wert für Dich, als Andenken an Deinen Vater. Nach einer neuen Lackierung wäre es nicht mehr das Selbe.


----------



## floleerau (30. April 2017)

Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antworten wie kann man denn diese Kurbel ausbauen ich glaube einen Kurbelabzieher reicht da nicht  oder


----------



## AxelF1977 (30. April 2017)

floleerau schrieb:


> Hallo und vielen Dank für die Antworten wie kann man denn diese Kurbel ausbauen ich glaube einen Kurbelabzieher reicht da nicht  oder



Kommt drauf an was das für ein Geschmadder in den Kurbelschrauben ist? Kannst Du das rauskloppen? Dann Schrauben raus und Kurbelabziehen nutzen. Aber mach doch mal ein eigenes Thema dazu auf. Dann schreiben wir hier das Thema nicht damit voll. Dann sehen es auch mehr User und können helfen.


----------



## 6ix-pack (1. Mai 2017)

Ein Haufen Youngtimer auf einmal:







(letztes Bild dieser Runde)

Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## bikehomero (1. Mai 2017)

Hab gestern mein Dagger FS wieder fit gemacht, das passt auch hier rein:


----------



## egmont (1. Mai 2017)

Kein Radspektakel, dafür ein spektakulär-verbotener Blick über meine Stadt.
Seit Sie vor zwei Jahren noch eine Schippe Abfall (samt Stein) draufgepackt haben, hat der Arkenberg in Pankow (122m), den Teufelsberg (120m) als höchsten Schutthaufen Berlins abgelöst.




https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...kenberge-hill1.JPG/300px-Arkenberge-hill1.JPG

Verboten deshalb, weil das Gelände umzäunt bzw. das Betreten untersagt ist.
Aber natürlich sind da längst Lücken im Zaun...




Der Anstieg ist für einen urbanen Flachlandfahrer etwas ungewohnt; dafür ist es ein umso größerer Spaß, über Schotter& Gravel wieder runterzubrettern.


----------



## ArSt (1. Mai 2017)

Schon krasse Gegensätze hier im Forum!
Hier lese ich wie ein nettes Forumsmitglied, mangels anderer Möglichkeiten, 122Hm schafft, und kurz vorher einer endlich den Thorong La mit über 5400Hm überqueren kann: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ozeanix-auf-der-anderen-seite-der-welt.825707/page-108
Lauter Gewinner hier.


----------



## egmont (1. Mai 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Schon krasse Gegensätze hier im Forum!
> Hier lese ich wie ein nettes Forumsmitglied, mangels anderer Möglichkeiten, 122Hm schafft, und kurz vorher einer endlich den Thorong La mit über 5400Hm überqueren kann: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ozeanix-auf-der-anderen-seite-der-welt.825707/page-108
> Lauter *Gewinner* hier.



Genau; wir haben unsere Räder, auch auf den qualvoll-letzten Metern zum Gipfel, schließlich nicht geschoben. Die paar Meter mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (2. Mai 2017)

egmont schrieb:


> Die paar Meter mehr!


Stimmt, der Wille zählt, nicht die Meter!


----------



## black-panther (2. Mai 2017)

Hey Armin,
liest du also auch mit beim Stuntzi!
Ziemlich genial, bin fast täglich baff...

LG
Chris


----------



## ArSt (2. Mai 2017)

Hi Chris!
Ich bin beim Alpenzorro seit 2008 (The Snake) als stiller Mitleser dabei. Immer wieder toll was es da zu sehen gibt.
Neuseeland war für mich wunderschön und die Annapurna-Runde finde ich richtig spannend. Letztere möchte ich aber selber nicht fahren müssen: So eine öde Staub- und Felsenwüste ohne Bäume, da lobe ich mir ja noch den Arkenberg in Pankow! 
Ich finde es in den Alpen viel schöner.


----------



## black-panther (3. Mai 2017)

Hi Armin, klar, die Vegetation is bisschen spärlich, aber da ist alles sooo mächtig, das fasziniert einen schon...


----------



## Fischland (12. Mai 2017)




----------



## Fischland (12. Mai 2017)

Mal wieder Fotos .


----------



## SR82 (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu im Klassiker-/Yongtimerbereich. Habe mir letzte Woche spontan einen Jugendtraum erfüllt und mir einen 95er Zaskar in ball burnished gekauft. Wird vorerst mal an der Wand hängen, da ich außer XTR V-Brakes noch keine Youngtimer-Komponenten habe 

Grüße
Sebastian

PS: Original-Decals sind schon unterwegs


----------



## Brainman (15. Mai 2017)

Sieht noch gut erhalten aus. Viel Spaß beim aufbau.


----------



## ceo (15. Mai 2017)

glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holgi (15. Mai 2017)

Klasse Rahmen  bin gespannt


----------



## 6ix-pack (15. Mai 2017)

Fischland schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 603580 Mal wieder Fotos .



Hey Fischland,

Sehr schönes Killer V und auch noch in XL!
Meins ist ist blau - das 900er aus dem gleichen Jahrgang wie deins.
Spornt mich an das Teil auch mal wieder schön, aber auch starr aufzubauen! 

Viele Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## Fischland (16. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Blumen.


----------



## leftyben (23. Mai 2017)

leftyben schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 583671
> Hab mich jetzt für die "große Lösung" entschieden und mir den Rahmen in meiner Größe besorgt. Auf Spacer kann ich dann verzichten...


Ich bin erstmal zufrieden...


----------



## Fischland (23. Mai 2017)

....schönes Teil ! (bis auf die Felgen)


----------



## black-panther (23. Mai 2017)

Fischland schrieb:


> ....schönes Teil ! (bis auf *den Vorbau*)


du hast dich vertippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxelF1977 (23. Mai 2017)

Ick finde die Stargabel unpassend, der Rest ist schick


----------



## black-panther (23. Mai 2017)

Ich find, zur Stütze wäre ein RF Vorbau passender.
Über die Gabel lässt sich streiten, ja ...


----------



## DaniT (23. Mai 2017)

@leftyben Mich würde vor allem interessieren wie es sich fährt... Ich mag eigenwillige Aufbauten, ein Kumpel von mir sagte mal: "Du bist der Großmeister des fast-geil."
Für mich sind viele Aufbauten, die wirklich fantastisch aussehen gerade auch in der Klassik-Ecke so schön sie sind zu sehr "Richtigmacher"-Aufbauten, das schräge, unperfekte macht für mich häufig ein Rad erst wirklich liebenswert.
Eine kleine These, nehmt sie mir nicht übel. Grüße, DaniT


----------



## black-panther (23. Mai 2017)

der Spruch gefällt mir.


----------



## ceo (23. Mai 2017)

DaniT schrieb:


> @leftyben Mich würde vor allem interessieren wie es sich fährt... Ich mag eigenwillige Aufbauten, ein Kumpel von mir sagte mal: "Du bist der Großmeister des fast-geil."
> Für mich sind viele Aufbauten, die wirklich fantastisch aussehen gerade auch in der Klassik-Ecke so schön sie sind zu sehr "Richtigmacher"-Aufbauten, das schräge, unperfekte macht für mich häufig ein Rad erst wirklich liebenswert.
> Eine kleine These, nehmt sie mir nicht übel. Grüße, DaniT


hey david, dann zeig doch mal das kleine zaskar hier


----------



## DaniT (23. Mai 2017)

Ja mache ich...muss nur einmal in Ruhe Fotos machen...Steht zufällig um die Ecke, Chancen stehen gut ;-)


----------



## AxelF1977 (23. Mai 2017)

DaniT schrieb:


> @leftyben"Du bist der Großmeister des fast-geil."


----------



## egmont (23. Mai 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ich find, zur Stütze wäre ein RF Vorbau passender.
> Über die Gabel lässt sich streiten, ja ...



Stimmt; der RF aus meinem VK-Thread (s. Signatur) wäre perfekt. Dazu wird es sich noch besser fahren....
...


----------



## DaniT (23. Mai 2017)

Hi, auf @ceo Wunsch hin das Rad meiner Dame.

Beim Bilder machen ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich die Kabel echt kürzen muss.. Gar nicht sooo leicht sie lässt mich nicht an's Radl.

Kämpfe die ich verloren habe: Sattel, keine Chance, den hat Mutti auch der ist bequem... (Zu meiner Verteidigung da waren ein paar Varianten drauf...keine Chance.)

Schloss, Zitat: "eigentlich will ich eine Kette die ich um die Sattelstütze wickeln kann"...Also Kompromiss für die Stadt, im Gelände ist das Ding weg. Yeah!
.
.
.
Jetzt der ästhetische Hammer, ein Ständer...finaler Satz: " Ohne den fahre ich das Rad nicht" Wer hat gewonnen? Ihr könnt es Euch denken, oder?

Jup, wenn ich das lese denke ich, ich bin der Inbegriff des unten rum rasierten Lumbersexuals... Nun Ihr.

ABER: Es wird geliebt! Es wird artgerecht in den Alpen bewegt, rauf wie runter, sie lässt mich am Berg stehen als säße ich das erste mal auf nem Rad! Für mich: DARUM ging es!

Was ich noch ändern will / muss die Kabelage, nervt optisch...Evtl. die Bremsen, sind riesen Griffe damit hat sie zu tun.
Mal schauen ob ich noch mal ran darf.
Sonnige Grüße aus der Hauptstadt!
David


----------



## ceo (23. Mai 2017)

schön zu sehen, das es gefahren wird  die forke passt auch gut. warum die anderen laufräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaniT (23. Mai 2017)

Absolut, war ja auch der Deal 
Neue Laufräder, hatte zwei / drei Gründe: Ich mochte schon immer Ritchey-Kram ist noch so ein Ding aus meiner Teeny Zeit. Die neuen Laufräder wiegen gefühlt die Hälfte, dadurch, dass die Federgabel reinkam, empfand ich leichtere Laufräder als angebracht und sie wurden frei.


----------



## hendr1k (23. Mai 2017)

Geil, die alten Hydro Stop  damals das Beste.


----------



## dodderer (23. Mai 2017)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Geil, die alten Hydro Stop  damals das Beste.


.........und zum Glück gibt es heute sowas wie die MT7


----------



## DaniT (23. Mai 2017)

Schiri, Beide!
Absolut ist die Hydro Stop auch heute noch eine gute Bremse wenn's um Felgenbremsen geht. Null zu vergleichen mit meinen XT Cantis, mit denen möchte ich keine Passstrasse herunter fahren müssen.
Letztes Jahr mit der HS22 gemacht und als ich wirklich mal abbremsen musst weil ich schiss hatte bei einer mit Schotter überzogenen Teerstrasse aus der Kurve zu fliegen, kein Spass, die Bremse wurde dabei deutlich zu heiss oder was auch immer zumindest war danach der Druckpunkt und die Bremskraft für die Tour dahin.
Anders meine Hope da kam ich gar nicht auf die Idee zu überlegen ob was sein könnte...
Hier in Berlin völlig übertriebenes Teil, da kann man in 90% der Tourensituationen mit der Ferse bremsen.


----------



## leftyben (23. Mai 2017)

DaniT schrieb:


> @leftyben Mich würde vor allem interessieren wie es sich fährt... Ich mag eigenwillige Aufbauten, ein Kumpel von mir sagte mal: "Du bist der Großmeister des fast-geil."
> Für mich sind viele Aufbauten, die wirklich fantastisch aussehen gerade auch in der Klassik-Ecke so schön sie sind zu sehr "Richtigmacher"-Aufbauten, das schräge, unperfekte macht für mich häufig ein Rad erst wirklich liebenswert.
> Eine kleine These, nehmt sie mir nicht übel. Grüße, DaniT


Hallo David, ich sehs ahnlich: ich hab auch am meisten Spaß am Unperfekten mit individueller Note. Das Rad fährt sich wie zu erwarten war super agil und direkt. Perfekt für die Stadt also. Ich werd aber sicher noch ein bissl hin und her schrauben. Sind ja doch einige Anregungen rein gekommen...


----------



## leftyben (23. Mai 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Ich find, zur Stütze wäre ein RF Vorbau passender.
> Über die Gabel lässt sich streiten, ja ...


RF System in schwarz liegt schon hier. Ist wahrscheinlich aber zu steil. Ich probiers einfach mal aus...


----------



## leftyben (23. Mai 2017)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


>


Damit lässt es sich doch leben...


----------



## AxelF1977 (23. Mai 2017)

leftyben schrieb:


> Damit lässt es sich doch leben...



Der Spruch ist einfach zu geil, grinse immer noch deswegen. Made my day


----------



## Hammer-Ali (24. Mai 2017)

Überhaupt lässt es sich hier bei den Youngtimern befreiter leben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (24. Mai 2017)

leftyben schrieb:


> RF System in schwarz liegt schon hier. Ist wahrscheinlich aber zu steil. Ich probiers einfach mal aus...



Liegt einer mit 15 Grad parat?
Was bräuchtest Du für Maße? Ich kann mal gucken, ob ich noch was Passendes übrig habe.

Btw: Eine XYZ würde auch besser passen als eine XY.


----------



## AxelF1977 (24. Mai 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Überhaupt lässt es sich hier bei den Youngtimern befreiter leben..



Haste auch erkannt?  Gibt Gründe warum ich den Aufbau eines, per Forumdefinition, Klassiker im YT geteilt habe


----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. Mai 2017)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Haste auch erkannt?  Gibt Gründe warum ich den Aufbau eines, per Forumdefinition, Klassiker im YT geteilt habe


Yeah, you´re fucking right..


----------



## black-panther (25. Mai 2017)

Jetzt beruhigt euch mal


----------



## AxelF1977 (25. Mai 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Jetzt beruhigt euch mal


----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. Mai 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Jetzt beruhigt euch mal


Ich suche gerade meine Tabletten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (26. Mai 2017)

zur Abwechslung mal ein Foto


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. Mai 2017)

Wow.. 
Das schöne Licht bringt das Rot des Simplon gut zur Geltung, und sogar ein Berg im Hintergrund.
Aber die Räder sind so klein!
Muß sich ergo um eines dieser berüchtigten unfahrbaren 26er MTB´s handeln..


----------



## ArSt (27. Mai 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Muß sich ergo um eines dieser berüchtigten unfahrbaren 26er MTB´s handeln..


Ohne jedliche Federung und sogar noch mit diesen alten "Selbstmordbremsen"! 
Dann bleib mal lieber runter von dem Berg im Hintergrund, nicht dass Dir mit dem Kinderrad noch was passiert ...


----------



## leftyben (28. Mai 2017)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Liegt einer mit 15 Grad parat?
> Was bräuchtest Du für Maße? Ich kann mal gucken, ob ich noch was Passendes übrig habe.
> 
> Ich hab den RF Vorbau grad montiert, sieht gruselig aus. Müsste der mit 15Grad sein. 0Grad wären mir am liebsten. Wenn du einen hast und tauschen magst, der meinige ist NOS, nur eben einmal montiert...
> ...


----------



## Freefall79 (28. Mai 2017)

Welche Länge denn? Tauschen gegen einen Grusel-Vorbau kommt weniger in Frage.


----------



## leftyben (28. Mai 2017)

Versteh ich... 100-120mm. Auf jeden Fall schwarz.


----------



## leftyben (28. Mai 2017)

Alternativ eine syncros Stütze in 26,8


----------



## ice (29. Mai 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ohne jedliche Federung und sogar noch mit diesen alten "Selbstmordbremsen"!
> Dann bleib mal lieber runter von dem Berg im Hintergrund, nicht dass Dir mit dem Kinderrad noch was passiert ...


 
  und dann auch noch aus altem Eisen   

... und weil hier viel zuviel Text für ne Galerie ist ...


----------



## Fischland (30. Mai 2017)




----------



## Brainman (30. Mai 2017)

Fischland schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 609656


 War das nicht gestern in den Kleinanzeigen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (30. Mai 2017)

Genau,  heute geholt u.etwas modifiziert. 

( Mein Enkel muss sich einfach mehr u. angemessen bewegen.)


----------



## black-panther (31. Mai 2017)

Sehr cool!

Und wenn's zu klein wird, findet man hier sicher viele dankbare Abnehmer.


----------



## dodderer (31. Mai 2017)

Wieso sollte das Rad zu klein werden? 
Schrumpft es? 
Bei mir sind immer die Kinder zu groß geworden für die Räder 

(OK, ist nicht ernst gemeint, musste aber raus )

Grüße


----------



## Fischland (1. Juni 2017)

Storck Bandit aktueller Status.


----------



## Fischland (1. Juni 2017)

Cannondale F 500


----------



## Fischland (1. Juni 2017)

Cannondale F 400


----------



## ceo (2. Juni 2017)

drei schön cleane aufbauten


----------



## Fischland (2. Juni 2017)

Dank dir.


----------



## Freefall79 (2. Juni 2017)

leftyben schrieb:


> Alternativ eine syncros Stütze in 26,8



Ich werd' morgen dazu kommen nachzuschauen. Bräuchtest Du die lange Variante der Syncros Stütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (3. Juni 2017)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Ich werd' morgen dazu kommen nachzuschauen. Bräuchtest Du die lange Variante der Syncros Stütze?


Ich schick dir ne PN, langweilt die anderen in der Galerie vielleicht...


----------



## Bullbaer (7. Juni 2017)

Noch was mit Bild...


----------



## Sahnie (14. Juni 2017)

Specialized Fully  M4 2000 by Supersahnie, auf Flickr



Juchem XT by Supersahnie, auf Flickr


----------



## dodderer (14. Juni 2017)

Das Speci ist schön 

(und ne brauchbare Gabel drin)


----------



## Sahnie (14. Juni 2017)

dodderer schrieb:


> Das Speci ist schön
> 
> (und ne brauchbare Gabel drin)


Fährt auch richtig gut. Die Viergelenker konnten sie damals richtig gut...


----------



## dodderer (14. Juni 2017)

Jo, habe auch noch so ne olle Kamelle von Speci hier rumstehen, da ist der Hinterbau schon ne feine Sache. 
Ist aber a weng stabiler, die Ausführung 

Nicht mehr aktueller Zustand:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (14. Juni 2017)

Mochte die Modelle damals alle. Waren das Nonplusultra bei Serienrädern:



P7109596 by Supersahnie, auf Flickr


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (19. Juni 2017)

dodderer schrieb:


> Jo, habe auch noch so ne olle Kamelle von Speci hier rumstehen, da ist der Hinterbau schon ne feine Sache.
> Ist aber a weng stabiler, die Ausführung
> 
> Nicht mehr aktueller Zustand:
> ...


das ist ja ein hübscher bunter haufen, für den notfall ist auch ´ne kiste bier dabei


----------



## dodderer (19. Juni 2017)

Das Bild ist noch vom Vorbesitzer. 
Das Rad ist foliert , Vollkatastrophe , und Bier schmeckt mir nicht


----------



## moped-tobias (20. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Juni 2017)

Sehr cooles Killer V!


----------



## Fischland (20. Juni 2017)

...die Schaltzüge noch in schwarz und die Optik stimmt.




Rote Salsa Spanner wären auch noch was.


----------



## Brainman (20. Juni 2017)

Ich würde auch schwarze Leitungen bevorzugen und ich kann den Infernos nichts abgewinnen aber sonst ein sehr schöner Aufbau.


----------



## moped-tobias (27. Juni 2017)

Müsste eigentlich auch noch in den youngtimer-bereich passen.


----------



## Fischland (27. Juni 2017)

...Rad ist lecker - das Foto nicht.


----------



## DaniT (27. Juni 2017)

Bin ich anderer Meinung, mir gefallen Bike und Foto.
Gerne mehr freue mich immer über Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (27. Juni 2017)

Sahnie schrieb:


>


Auch sehr schönes Juchem!
Da trauere ich gleich um meines


----------



## egmont (27. Juni 2017)

DaniT schrieb:


> Bin ich anderer Meinung, mir gefallen Bike und Foto.
> Gerne mehr freue mich immer über Fotos!



Geht mir auch so; ich find das wild photogeshopte Xizang in der Wildnis sehr hübsch. Wenn da jetzt noch so `ne Buffalo Bill-Type am Bock stehen würde oder Buffalo Bill selber...


----------



## BigVolker (28. Juni 2017)

Sahnie schrieb:


> _... schönes Juchem ..._


Hallo Sahnie, war an dem Juchem noch viel zu machen? Ich war da auch am Überlegen, da mein Arbeitskollege nach einem "neuen" Rad und Rat suchte. Da ihm das Juchem nicht gefiel, haben waren wir letzlich in Hohenstein-Ernstthal das Storck Rebel Pro, was zu gleicher Zeit & ähnlichen Konditionen in den Kleinanzeigen war, gefischt.


----------



## Sahnie (28. Juni 2017)

BigVolker schrieb:


> Hallo Sahnie, war an dem Juchem noch viel zu machen? Ich war da auch am Überlegen, da mein Arbeitskollege nach einem "neuen" Rad und Rat suchte. Da ihm das Juchem nicht gefiel, haben waren wir letzlich in Hohenstein-Ernstthal das Storck Rebel Pro, was zu gleicher Zeit & ähnlichen Konditionen in den Kleinanzeigen war, gefischt.


war wie neu, musste nur die Sattelstütze tauschen. Das Rad wurde wohl nur zweimal um den Block gefahren. Schade eigentlich, aber gut für mich. Habe von Paypal an dem Tag einen 15% Gutschein gekriegt, dann war es auch sehr günstig.


----------



## BigVolker (28. Juni 2017)

Nichtmal die Zocchi leckt am Vorspannungs-Einsteller und an den Abstreifern? Das'n Ding! Dann wünsch ich dir gute Fahrt!


----------



## oneeasy (2. Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute, ich bin der Meinung mein Edge passt ganz gut hier in die Galerie 


[/URL]
Weiter Bilder bei mir im Fotoalbum  Tschüss und schönen Sonntag.


----------



## dodderer (2. Juli 2017)

Sehr schönes Rad 
Grüße


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. Juli 2017)

Absolut!


----------



## oneeasy (2. Juli 2017)

Schön das es dem ein oder anderen gefällt....... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andre_Isy (3. Juli 2017)

mein Rocky Mountain element ltd. aus 1999

Rahmengröße 18 Zoll
Felgen Cane Creek
Eastern Sattelstütze
Eastern Lenker
Race Face Steuersatz
Race Face Vorbau
Shimano XT
Fox Racing Shox Vanilla Float
Rock Shox SID Dual Air
Magura Tomac mit Stahlflex
Selle Italia Sattel


----------



## dodderer (3. Juli 2017)

Dat jelbe iss schöner.....................
Aber trotzdem auch en Leckerli


----------



## Fischland (3. Juli 2017)

.....Thema Gelb - die Felgen beim Roten würd ich noch mal überdenken.


dodderer schrieb:


> Dat jelbe iss schöner.....................


----------



## dodderer (3. Juli 2017)

Ich persönlich würde eher die Rahmengrößen überdenken 
Mit so einer Sattelüberhöhung wie die beiden Rockys haben könnte ich nicht fahren 
Grüße


----------



## oneeasy (3. Juli 2017)

dodderer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde eher die Rahmengrößen überdenken
> Mit so einer Sattelüberhöhung wie die beiden Rockys haben könnte ich nicht fahren
> Grüße



Also bei meinem ist die Sattelhöhe nicht richtig eingestellt wobei ich mit dem Bike sowieso nicht fahren werde. Habe es wirklich nur zum anschauen gemacht... aber es funktioniert alles


----------



## dodderer (3. Juli 2017)

oneeasy schrieb:


> *wobei ich mit dem Bike sowieso nicht fahren werde*.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (3. Juli 2017)

Ist mir echt zu schade das Teil und außerdem fahre ich 20,5" Rahmen da brauche ich mit 18"-19" nicht anfangen


----------



## dodderer (3. Juli 2017)

Dann verschenke es in der Familie.  (oder hier im Forum) 
Ist doch ne Schande sowas an die Wand zu hängen. 
Das gehört in den Wald 
Grüße


----------



## black-panther (3. Juli 2017)

Ich kann's nachvollziehen ...
Daher gebe ich so "schade-drum" Teile meist wieder ab


----------



## oneeasy (4. Juli 2017)

dodderer schrieb:


> Dann verschenke es in der Familie.  (oder hier im Forum)
> Ist doch ne Schande sowas an die Wand zu hängen.
> Das gehört in den Wald
> Grüße



Da meine anderen Bikes alle bewegt werden, geht das für mich so in Ordnung  meine Töchter sind leider nicht so Bike begeistert und da es keine Enkel gibt ( wäre auch etwas früh ) bekommt es einen schönen Platz.
Tschüss dodderer


----------



## oneeasy (5. Juli 2017)

Sorry das ich noch mal ein Bild hier vom Edge reinbringe aber ich habe die Sattelstütze tiefer gestellt  nein Quatsch ich finde die Spingery passen ganz gut wobei ich aufpassen muss das es nicht zu porno aussieht. Egal ich finde es  Tschüss 
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2168339]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ilovemyrocky (5. Juli 2017)

Und spätestens jetzt wärst du bei den Klassikern gesteinigt worden. 
Für meinen Geschmack passen Räder, Bremsen und Sattel gar nicht zu dem schönen Rahmen.
Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden.


----------



## oneeasy (5. Juli 2017)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Und spätestens jetzt wärst du bei den Klassikern gesteinigt worden.
> Für meinen Geschmack passen Räder, Bremsen und Sattel gar nicht zu dem schönen Rahmen.
> Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden.


Ja ist mir klar das es nicht für das Classic Forum bestimmt ist...Deswegen auch hier. Muss auch nicht jedem gefallen, dass ist mir klar mir gefällt es zumindest im Moment.


----------



## AxelF1977 (5. Juli 2017)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Und spätestens jetzt wärst du bei den Klassikern gesteinigt worden.
> Für meinen Geschmack passen Räder, Bremsen und Sattel gar nicht zu dem schönen Rahmen.
> Aber zum Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden.



Quatsch, die Bremsen passen wir Arsch auf Eimer, aber der Sattel, hmm, viel zu fett, wenn es sowas kunterbuntes mit gelb und rot sein soll, warum kein Tinker Flite?





Ich finde die Decals von Vorbau und Sattelstütze (ist das überhaupt eine Syncros?) passen überhaupt nicht zusammen. Ansonsten sehr geil 



oneeasy schrieb:


> Ja ist mir klar das es nicht für das Classic Forum bestimmt ist...Deswegen auch hier. Muss auch nicht jedem gefallen, dass ist mir klar mir gefällt es zumindest im Moment.



Wichtig ist das es Dir gefällt, der Rest ist wurscht. Aber Anerkennung ist natürlich was feines


----------



## oneeasy (5. Juli 2017)

AxelF1977 schrieb:


> Quatsch, die Bremsen passen wir Arsch auf Eimer, aber der Sattel, hmm, viel zu fett, wenn es sowas kunterbuntes mit gelb und rot sein soll, warum kein Tinker Flite?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja der Sattel ist nix Finales das stimmt..... deiner ist zum Verkauf? Ein Selle Italia habe ich hier auch noch... Vorbau ist natürlich ein Syncros... und die Bremsen passen zumindest für mich besser als die Neon. Aber hast natürlich recht es muss mir gefallen.


----------



## AxelF1977 (5. Juli 2017)

oneeasy schrieb:


> Ja der Sattel ist nix Finales das stimmt..... deiner ist zum Verkauf? Ein Selle Italia habe ich hier auch noch... Vorbau ist natürlich ein Syncros... und die Bremsen passen zumindest für mich besser als die Neon. Aber hast natürlich recht es muss mir gefallen.



Ist nicht mein Sattel, nur ein Beispielbild. Ich meinte auch die Sattelstütze, die sieht nicht nach einer Syncros aus  Die Bremsen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (5. Juli 2017)

Das ist richtig.... ich bekomme keine in 26,8mm. Habe die drauf gemacht um zu sehen ob es mit dem Vorbau etwas aussieht. Hatte auch  schon mal ein Silberen Vorbau mit entsprechender Stütze... aber schwarz gefällt mir besser mit dem Sattel gebe ich Euch recht ist vielleicht Zuviel des guten, da werde ich den schwarzen Selle drauf machen.


----------



## black-panther (5. Juli 2017)

oneeasy schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.... ich bekomme keine in 26,8mm.


hm. Ich schau mal nach. Ist ja kein Zustand so


----------



## AxelF1977 (5. Juli 2017)

oneeasy schrieb:


> Das ist richtig.... ich bekomme keine in 26,8mm. Habe die drauf gemacht um zu sehen ob es mit dem Vorbau etwas aussieht. Hatte auch  schon mal ein Silberen Vorbau mit entsprechender Stütze... aber schwarz gefällt mir besser mit dem Sattel gebe ich Euch recht ist vielleicht Zuviel des guten, da werde ich den schwarzen Selle drauf machen.



Den Sattel finde ich von der Farbgebung schon gut, nur sieht der aus wie ein Sofa 

ne 26,8 Syncros habe ich über  War im Vertex t.o. Dann kam die andere, die ich von diesem Logo befreit hatte, und neue Decals bekam. Somit ist die hier über:


----------



## oneeasy (5. Juli 2017)

Könnt ihr mir mal über PN eure Preisvorstellung durchgeben Danke


----------



## black-panther (5. Juli 2017)

Bingo 
Son Rad wird gern mit Hilfeangeboten überschüttet


----------



## AxelF1977 (5. Juli 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> ...Ist ja kein Zustand so



Das hast Du schön gesagt 



oneeasy schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mal über PN eure Preisvorstellung durchgeben Danke



Ick kann Dir nicht schreiben   



black-panther schrieb:


> Bingo
> Son Rad wird gern mit Hilfeangeboten überschüttet



Kann ich nur unterschreiben  Und das muss so


----------



## shaihulud (10. Juli 2017)

Letzte Woche habe ich endlich mal wieder den Youngtimer standesgemäß bewegt. Die Manitou Platinum-Gabel habe ich mittlerweile gegen eine Fox Talas getauscht, die etwas härter/steifer ist und sich besser auf das Gesamtfahrwerk einstellen lässt.


----------



## Freeman777 (19. Juli 2017)

Habe da auch was beizutragen:
 

Gilt das schon als youngtimer wenn's von 2001 ist?  Bis auf Lenker original. Macht n' wahnsinns Spaß, sogar am Trail. Schönes low Budget Bike. Trotz verschriehener Alivio Schaltung gepaart mit Sram gripshift, macht das Teil saubere Arbeit. Nur die vordere Bremse quietscht zum Himmel.

Mag die Einfachheit der älteren Generation. Wer braucht schon Luftfederung?  

Kette rechts!
￼





Edit: die Rahmentasche, die gleichzeitig als Schulterpolster zum Tragen dient, ist der Hammer - jedenfalls optisch.... Finde ich


----------



## Brainman (19. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (20. Juli 2017)

Mein "jeden Tag " Bike.


----------



## Fischland (20. Juli 2017)

Stevens Rahmen , der Rest is Custom inkl. Kellerlackierung


----------



## SFG (21. Juli 2017)

[email protected] all....
Hab mir gestern ein Stadtrad geschossen...





Ich denke der Rahmen ist aus den 90ern.... Er kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor,
Aber ich hab noch nicht herausgefunden, wie er heißt.....
Mein erster Gedanke war "Canyon" ....aber das isses wohl nicht...
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand was dazu sagen?
Gruß Der Steff


----------



## Fischland (21. Juli 2017)

...GT ?


----------



## SFG (21. Juli 2017)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...GT


Sicher oder nur ne Idee ???
Ich kenne natürlich die GT Hardtails ...


----------



## Fischland (21. Juli 2017)

...sehr unsicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thias (21. Juli 2017)

AMP-Hinterbau? Fast...

GT ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Splatter666 (21. Juli 2017)

Mongoose?


----------



## SFG (21. Juli 2017)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Mongoose?


Da gabs was ähnliches.... Mongoose Amplifier.


----------



## Thias (21. Juli 2017)

IIRC hatte Mongoose einen "echten" AMP-Hinterbau verwendet. Das ist hier aber nicht der Fall. Bei AMP-Hinterbauten dieser Jahre ist das hintere Gelenk unterhalb der Schaltwerksöse/Hinterachse. Horstlink quasi.


----------



## egmont (21. Juli 2017)

Mongoose *Amp*lifier (1993) 





http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p4pb8602674/p4pb8602674.jpg


----------



## SFG (24. Juli 2017)

Mongoose iss es LEIDER nicht .....(das war ein wirklich hübsches Rädchen damals  )


----------



## Mosesone (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen. Habe auch gerade ein Projekt abgeschlossen. Mein Trek Y11"Red Rocket". Neue Bilder werden gemacht wenn es nicht mehr regnet. Aber was haltet ihr davon. Gruß Mo


----------



## Thias (25. Juli 2017)

What has been seen, cannot be unseen!


----------



## Shivar (6. August 2017)

Ein Cube Elite Pro, dass ich vor zwei Jahren mal erstanden habe. Wurde dann fürs Projekt eines Freundes um die XTR-Parts erleichtert. Der Rest schlummert noch im Schrank.



Mehr Photos im Album zum Bike.
Grüßchen


----------



## Deleted 149952 (6. August 2017)

Mein CUBE Ltd '96er.

Mit viel Titan +  tune, ohne Carbon (Sattel?  ): 7,7kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (9. August 2017)

Fischland schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 609656



wenn der Fahrer rausgewachsen ist, könnte meiner passen  soll heißen wenn es wieder gehen soll/darf, bitte


----------



## black-panther (9. August 2017)

find ich gut, hab ich auch gedacht, als ich den Rahmen sah: das könnten sicher viele für den Nachwuchs gebrauchen


----------



## atzepenga (9. August 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> find ich gut, hab ich auch gedacht, als ich den Rahmen sah: das könnten sicher viele für den Nachwuchs gebrauchen



Papa hat nur noch 3 moderne Cannondales und ein SemiYT Rocky, würde schön passen


----------



## black-panther (9. August 2017)

Was heißt SemiYT?


----------



## atzepenga (9. August 2017)

black-panther schrieb:


> Was heißt SemiYT?



2005 Rahmen/2003 Gabel mit aktuellen Teilen


----------



## atzepenga (9. August 2017)




----------



## black-panther (9. August 2017)

tolles Bild


----------



## BigJohn (9. August 2017)

Bitte keine so hohe Auflösung wählen. Da bekommt mein Internet Aussetzer


----------



## atzepenga (9. August 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Bitte keine so hohe Auflösung wählen. Da bekommt mein Internet Aussetzer



Ist ein Geheimprojekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atzepenga (9. August 2017)




----------



## moped-tobias (15. August 2017)

Neue Reifen, ohne Barends....cleanere Optik und angenehmeres Fahren.


----------



## ceo (15. August 2017)

boa


----------



## moped-tobias (15. August 2017)

ceo schrieb:


> boa


Gefällt? Oder vielleicht noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Irgendwas geht noch! :-D


----------



## Spezi66 (15. August 2017)

Wenn da kein verstellbarer Vorbau mehr drauf soll, würde ich die Leitungen mal kürzen. Und eventuell die Halter für die HS schwarz machen


----------



## moped-tobias (15. August 2017)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Wenn da kein verstellbarer Vorbau mehr drauf soll, würde ich die Leitungen mal kürzen. Und eventuell die Halter für die HS schwarz machen


Stimmt, Leitungslänge fällt mir auch gerade auf. Und Halter für die HS33 hatte ich schon in schwarz, musste aber wegen Bauweise tauschen. Aber ja, trifft - wo du es sagst, meine eigenen Ansichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (15. August 2017)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Verbesserungsvorschläge? Irgendwas geht noch! :-D


tja, vielleicht kabelage in einheitlicher farbe, also entweder alles hell oder alles dunkel. magura stahlflex vielleicht. der flaschenhalter sieht (mir persönlich) zu neu aus, könnte auch glänzend schwarz sein. ist das eine p-bone? wie ist die einbauhöhe?


----------



## dodderer (15. August 2017)

Und wenn der Sattel und Lenker so passen für den Besitzer: Größeren Rahmen nehmen 
Grüße


----------



## moped-tobias (15. August 2017)

ceo schrieb:


> tja, vielleicht kabelage in einheitlicher farbe, also entweder alles hell oder alles dunkel. magura stahlflex vielleicht. der flaschenhalter sieht (mir persönlich) zu neu aus, könnte auch glänzend schwarz sein. ist das eine p-bone? wie ist die einbauhöhe?


Ja, hehe, Stahlflex... erst mal kriegen. ;-) 
Der Flaschenhalter ist in der Tat ein neuer, moderner. Hält aber gut mein Bier, von daher - ungern ab. 
Und ja, ist eine P-bone. Einbauhöhe, puh, da fragst du was! Kommt aber sehr harmonisch.


----------



## moped-tobias (15. August 2017)

dodderer schrieb:


> Und wenn der Sattel und Lenker so passen für den Besitzer: Größeren Rahmen nehmen
> Grüße


Stimmt, im Laufe der Jahre stell ich fest, dass ein 19" fast besser kommt. Mit 18 komm ich trotzdem klar, geht schon.


----------



## Spezi66 (15. August 2017)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Stahlflex


müßte ich noch im Keller haben


----------



## atzepenga (17. August 2017)

Erste Testfahrt bin sehr zufrieden mit den Fahreigenschaften....




...die Gabel ist mir noch zu weich, aber sonst passt alles bei der ersten Fahrt


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2017)

Sieht äußerst schick aus! Nur die Bremsflanken fallen optisch etwas ab


----------



## moped-tobias (19. August 2017)

ceo schrieb:


> wie ist die einbauhöhe?


Gemessen 41cm bis zum Konus.


----------



## moped-tobias (26. August 2017)

Und hier mal mein 97er Zaskar.... Demnächst evtl. in rot statt neongelb.


----------



## RM9 (30. August 2017)

Ganz frisch im Forum möchte ich meinen SemiYT Neuaufbau nicht vorenthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (31. August 2017)

...wenn man bedenkt wie die Dinger ausgeliefert wurden


----------



## black-panther (31. August 2017)




----------



## laica24 (15. September 2017)

Zählt das auch schon als Youngtimer? Feiert zumindest dieses Jahr seinen 10 Jährigen (Cube LTD Comp von 2007). Mehr Bilder gibts im persönlichen Album


----------



## moped-tobias (18. September 2017)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Und hier mal mein 97er Zaskar.... Demnächst evtl. in rot statt neongelb.
> Anhang anzeigen 637517



Und nun mit rotem Touch und zeitlich passender Kurbel.


----------



## TomR. (18. September 2017)

very nice! und ne p-bone macht das GT erst so richtig schön=) heißes Teil!


----------



## moped-tobias (18. September 2017)

TomR. schrieb:


> very nice! und ne p-bone macht das GT erst so richtig schön=) heißes Teil!


Dankeschön!  Ja, hab nun mein Xizang & das Zaskar mit einer P-Bone versehen, gefallen mir einfach die Starrgabeln (kenn kaum eine schönere ). Und von der Geo bauen die auch nicht zu tief/hoch, dass die Rahmen sich damit super fahren lassen.


----------



## TomR. (18. September 2017)

sehe ich genauso! Amen!


----------



## leftyben (23. September 2017)

Hier mein principia msl pro. Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz hab ich neu erstanden. Den Rest hatte ich noch übrig.


----------



## leftyben (23. September 2017)

Ist der jüngere Bruder von meinem MacB:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (23. September 2017)

leftyben schrieb:


> Hier mein principia msl pro. Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz hab ich neu erstanden. Den Rest hatte ich noch übrig.
> Anhang anzeigen 646791


Welchen Hintergrund hat es, dass die Sattelstütze mit setback ist (Knick), dann aber der Sattel ganz nach vorne geschoben ist?
Ich fände in diesem Fall eine gerade Stütze optisch ansprechender.
Grüße


----------



## leftyben (23. September 2017)

dodderer schrieb:


> Welchen Hintergrund hat es, dass die Sattelstütze mit setback ist (Knick), dann aber der Sattel ganz nach vorne geschoben ist?
> Ich fände in diesem Fall eine gerade Stütze optisch ansprechender.
> Grüße


Da hast du natürlich recht: die Stütze hatte ich noch rumliegen. Stammt aus einem (zu kleinen) Rennrad, das ich damit "retten" wollte, am Ende aber doch weitergegeben hab. Ich könnte ja versuchen sie gegen eine gerade zu tauschen... Grüße zurück.


----------



## nitrofoska (26. September 2017)

Dann mal ein Update von meinem "Youngtimer" 






1999 Trek Elite XC 9.8 Carbon | XTR | RS Sid | Rolf Räder | Avid Bremsen

Macht sich gut als Daily-Rider ;-) 

Gruß 

Nitro


----------



## Freefall79 (2. Oktober 2017)

leftyben schrieb:


> Hier mein principia msl pro. Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz hab ich neu erstanden. Den Rest hatte ich noch übrig.
> Anhang anzeigen 646791



Argh... die Gabel [emoji1360]! Wo hast Du bloß die aufgetrieben, oder sind meine Linsen so trüb[emoji22]?


----------



## leftyben (2. Oktober 2017)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Argh... die Gabel [emoji1360]! Wo hast Du bloß die aufgetrieben, oder sind meine Linsen so trüb[emoji22]?


Aus den Kleinanzeigen. Wieso?!


----------



## leftyben (8. Oktober 2017)

dodderer schrieb:


> Welchen Hintergrund hat es, dass die Sattelstütze mit setback ist (Knick), dann aber der Sattel ganz nach vorne geschoben ist?
> Ich fände in diesem Fall eine gerade Stütze optisch ansprechender.
> Grüße


Ich hab die Stütze grade gebogen... sieht gleich viel besser aus! Wenn jemand Interesse an der setback in 31,6 hat bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fireball83 (12. Oktober 2017)

Das Bike steht übrigens zum Verkauf ;-)


----------



## stinkyfinky (18. Oktober 2017)

Servus Youngtimerfreunde!
Nach Jahren des Sammelns und Schraubens hab ich mich entschlossen meine kleine Classic/youngtimer DH Sammlung zu verkaufen, aber vorher muss ich die Dinger schon auch mal hier herzeigen


 


 


 


 


 


 

Cheers, Michi


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (18. Oktober 2017)

Wahnsinn! Mehr fällt mir gerade  nicht ein [emoji134]

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## YZF333 (18. Oktober 2017)

Mir schon: Gibt's schon Preise?  Schöne Sammlung!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (18. Oktober 2017)

Hammer!


----------



## stinkyfinky (19. Oktober 2017)

Danke



YZF333 schrieb:


> Mir schon: Gibt's schon Preise?  Schöne Sammlung!


Neee, so konkret hab ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken über den Verkauf gemacht. 
Aber falls du an irgendwas interessiert bist, schreib mir ne PN


----------



## SR82 (22. Oktober 2017)

Es geht voran, etliche XTR Teile (950) liegen schon in der Vitrine


----------



## 6ix-pack (26. Oktober 2017)

stinkyfinky schrieb:


> Servus Youngtimerfreunde!
> Nach Jahren des Sammelns und Schraubens hab ich mich entschlossen meine kleine Classic/youngtimer DH Sammlung zu verkaufen, aber vorher muss ich die Dinger schon auch mal hier herzeigen
> Anhang anzeigen 655133
> Anhang anzeigen 655135
> ...



Starke Sammlung! Super.

Das X-Rage, das Santa Cruz und das Yeti


----------



## gazza-loddi (26. Oktober 2017)

das ist schon abartig GEIL....grade das Yeti...
aber gut...andere Peeps aben auch schöne Räder.... !
..Bescheid...


----------



## 0815insquadrat (28. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanolo (9. November 2017)

leftyben schrieb:


> Hier mein principia msl pro. Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz hab ich neu erstanden. Den Rest hatte ich noch übrig.
> Anhang anzeigen 646791


Hammer, wunderschön!


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. November 2017)




----------



## egmont (17. November 2017)

0815insquadrat schrieb:


>



Jedes Mal wenn ich diesen absolut wunderbaren, superstimmigen Endorphin Aufbau sehe, muß ich nur denken: *WOW!*
Es mag vieeeel teurere, spektakulärere, kultigere, legendärere, schrägere...YTs geben.
Das hier ist -imo- Exempel, Inbegriff...Blaupause.

 ²
egmont


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (17. November 2017)

@Lupus

GOIL! [emoji41]

LG Janko


----------



## Hammer-Ali (17. November 2017)

0815insquadrat schrieb:


>


Goil²


----------



## leftyben (18. November 2017)

leftyben schrieb:


> Hier mein principia msl pro. Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz hab ich neu erstanden. Den Rest hatte ich noch übrig.
> Anhang anzeigen 646791


Mit Starrgabel und Magura/kooka sieht es jetzt so aus:


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. November 2017)

Verdammt schick!


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (18. November 2017)

Lecker! Ist der Flite selbst bezogen? Oder noch ojinol.

LG Janko


----------



## leftyben (18. November 2017)

RaleighMagicLX schrieb:


> Lecker! Ist der Flite selbst bezogen? Oder noch ojinol.
> 
> LG Janko


Is no a echta...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (20. November 2017)

...die Decals auf den Felgen stören sonst schön.


----------



## hendr1k (20. November 2017)

Mir gefällt es so, ich würde aber Graue Griffe dranbauen.


----------



## leftyben (20. November 2017)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es so, ich würde aber Graue Griffe dranbauen.


Keine schlechte Idee. Würde mit den Reifen zamgehen. Danke!


----------



## Freefall79 (21. November 2017)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es so, ich würde aber Graue Griffe dranbauen.


Zu den grauen Griffen habe ich keine Meinung, die Decals auf den Felgen stören mich nicht im Geringsten.
Hast Du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das Mäusekino von den SL-M952 abzuschrauben? Ich glaube, das Ganze gewinnt dadurch.


----------



## leftyben (21. November 2017)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Zu den grauen Griffen habe ich keine Meinung, die Decals auf den Felgen stören mich nicht im Geringsten.
> Hast Du schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das Mäusekino von den SL-M952 abzuschrauben? Ich glaube, das Ganze gewinnt dadurch.


Ich überleg mir grad, ob das was wäre... 


Die logogrips kamen heut an.


----------



## RaleighMagicLX (21. November 2017)

Aba keen Gripshift! [emoji33]

LG Janko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (21. November 2017)

RaleighMagicLX schrieb:


> Aba keen Gripshift! [emoji33]
> 
> LG Janko


Is eh 8fach. Also nein.


----------



## coast13 (21. November 2017)

schwarze ESI Grips in schwarz...die in Wirklichkeit grau sind würden gut passen  !


----------



## Holzmichl (22. November 2017)

leftyben schrieb:


> Ich überleg mir grad, ob das was wäre... Anhang anzeigen 667394
> Die logogrips kamen heut an.



geht gar nicht! 
aber ich nehme dir die logogrips gerne ab!


----------



## svennox (22. November 2017)

mein derzeitiger Lieblings-Youngtimer 





 _
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 _


----------



## Fischland (22. November 2017)

...da haste ja alles dran gezaubert was bei 3 nicht auf ´n Baum war. (bzw. was gut u. teuer ist/war)

Nee aber mal ehrlich, der Rahmen ist so schön das dass ganze "Eloxial Gelumpe" nur ablenkt.

Weniger ist oft mehr.


----------



## svennox (22. November 2017)

..ach .. paßt schon .. vieles lag noch so rum ..


----------



## dodderer (22. November 2017)

Aber zu klein für den Fahrer, der Rahmen, würde ich sagen.................


----------



## svennox (23. November 2017)

..auf gar keinen Fall ! ..das Bike paßt für mich perfekt !
Könnte mir vorstellen das das Foto eventuell täuscht .. das .. ist dann aber auch schon alles ! 

ps. außerdem find ich persönlich eher kleine Rahmen.. sehr viel schöner ..als eher ZU Große


----------



## svennox (23. November 2017)

..ich finds genial


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. November 2017)

dodderer schrieb:


> Aber zu klein für den Fahrer, der Rahmen, würde ich sagen.................


Sieht beim Principia nicht anders aus. Wobei man halt die Proportionen des Fahrers nicht kennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svennox (23. November 2017)

..sieht allemal schöner aus .. als wenn die Sattelstütze viel zu weit im Rahmen steckt !


----------



## t.schneider (23. November 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..ich finds genial


Ich finde die Bude auch cool, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer finde ich an dem Rad aber nicht gut. Etwas neuer wäre schöner, ggf. eine 900er?


----------



## dodderer (23. November 2017)

Ist halt eine Frage des Standpunktes. 
Baue ich ein Rad auf, damit es toll aussieht in erster Linie, dann gehe ich da anders dran als wenn ich möchte, dass es eine möglichst gute Fahrmaschine ist. 
Ich habe erst einen Fahrer kennengelernt, welche mit solch einer Sattelüberhöhung mehr als nur Waldautobahnen gefahren ist. 
Und das ist eben meine Definition von MTB.
Andere haben andere Definitionen 
Aber wenn ich mir das Rad von Nino Schurter anschaue und sehe was der an Sattelüberhöhung fährt....................
https://www.nsracing.ch/de/Bikes


----------



## 6ix-pack (23. November 2017)

dodderer schrieb:


> Ist halt eine Frage des Standpunktes.
> 
> Ich habe erst einen Fahrer kennengelernt, welche mit solch einer Sattelüberhöhung mehr als nur Waldautobahnen gefahren ist.



Wen? ;-)


----------



## egmont (24. November 2017)

Kein bloßschöner Standpunkt, sondern die tatsächlich benötigte Höhe. OK, das Speci von Töchterlein ist nur ein 24er, dafür voll YT.
Jedes Mal wenn wir zusammen bei Oma sind, durchforsten wir die Gegend und besuchen diesen einsamen (OTon) _Gruselfriedhof_ mitten im Wald.





Wer George A.Romeros FilmDebut kennt, erinnert sicher auch die die ersten Szenen (hier in der herrlich krank colorisierten Version).
Daran muß ich jedes Mal denken und hab als fürsorglicher Papi immer ein Auge darauf , dass die Räder, für den Fall der Fälle, auch günstig stehen.
Schließlich muß es dann gaanz schnell gehen...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (24. November 2017)

They´re coming to catch you Barbara.. ^^


----------



## dodderer (24. November 2017)

6ix-pack schrieb:


> Wen? ;-)



Das wüsstest Du jetzt gerne, ne


----------



## svennox (25. November 2017)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Ich finde die Bude auch cool, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer finde ich an dem Rad aber nicht gut. Etwas neuer wäre schöner, ggf. eine 900er?


Danke, ich bin auch happy mit dem Bike .. so wie es jetzt ist,
d.h. natürlich gibt es immer wieder mal ..was zu ändern ..oder sogar was besseres,
aber das XT Schaltwerk etc. .. funktioniert z.Zt. tadellos..


----------



## leftyben (26. November 2017)

Das musste jetzt irgendwie auch mal sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (26. November 2017)

Irgendwie habe sie was, die Zentralrohrrahmen


----------



## avp (27. November 2017)

Hier mal was klassisches aus Stahl!
93er Ibis mojo.
Unkonventionell aufgebaut.
Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Fischland (27. November 2017)

...schönes Teil. (schreit aber nach einen Classic Aufbau)


----------



## Hammer-Ali (27. November 2017)

dodderer schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe sie was, die Zentralrohrrahmen


Nur was?


Also schön geht irgendwie anders.


----------



## dodderer (28. November 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Nur was?
> 
> 
> Also schön geht irgendwie anders.


Das ist eben das Schöne: Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden 
Ich persönlich finde die Standard-Diamant-Rahmen totlangweilig, da sieht von der Form her einer aus wieder Andere für mich. 
Habe zur Zeit drei Rahmen mit Zentralrohr, die sind alle irgendwie anders 
Leihbild, da kein eigenes vorhanden:


 

Eigene Bilder


----------



## Hammer-Ali (28. November 2017)

@dodderer, da haste natürlich komplett Recht, über Geschmack läßt sich zwar vortrefflich streiten, aber diese sind nunmal bekanntlich häufig sehr unterschiedlich, was ich auch respektiere. Nur mein Fall sind sie halt nicht. Den Aufbau in schwarz fand ich dennoch cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (29. November 2017)

Ali, zeig doch mal, was du so fährst!


----------



## Mithras (10. Dezember 2017)

Gabelupdate: 98iger Manitou X-Vert DC an 96iger Trek Y-22


----------



## HiddenTrack (12. Dezember 2017)

Will auch mal. Wird als Schönwetterstadtrad misbraucht.
Bald kommen noch Declas in Originaloptik. Ist übrigens ein "equipe".


----------



## Hammer-Ali (12. Dezember 2017)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Ali, zeig doch mal, was du so fährst!


Das weißte doch sicher selber, hab doch hier bei den Youngtimern schon Fotos in bekannt mieser Handy-Qualität eingestellt..

Ein farblich orischinal silberfarben belassenes ´04er Stevens F9 Race, an dem so langsam bis auf die Rahmenfarbe nüschte mehr orischinal ist. 

Jedenfalls nix Zentralrohrrahmen.


----------



## egmont (12. Dezember 2017)

HiddenTrack schrieb:


> Will auch mal. Wird als Schönwetterstadtrad misbraucht.
> Bald kommen noch Declas in Originaloptik. Ist übrigens ein "equipe".Anhang anzeigen 674623 Anhang anzeigen 674624 Anhang anzeigen 674622



Stimmt; die mauen Bilder werden dem Rad nicht gerecht. Wenn man nämlich doch zweimal hinschaut fällt auf, wie praktisch, wertig und alltagsgstaulich (sogar die richtig-wichtige Klingel ist dran) das hübsche Stahl-Rocky aufgebaut ist und wie gut & komfortabel es sich fahren lassen wird.  Kein Rad für die Wand, kein Poser, dafür one less car+trotzdem schön!


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (17. Dezember 2017)

Meine alte Liebe. 
Leider gegen ein Carbonbike getauscht. Später bereut.



 Mein aktuelles Alubike. 



Natürlich macht mir mein Carbonbike auch Freude aber irgendwie bin Ich bei Alu mit mehr Herz dabei.


----------



## stefanolo (17. Dezember 2017)

Mein YT Rocky... War viel Arbeit, wahrscheinlich kommen noch ein paar Umbauten aber so ist es bequem fahrbar.


----------



## leftyben (17. Dezember 2017)

stefanolo schrieb:


> Mein YT Rocky... War viel Arbeit, wahrscheinlich kommen noch ein paar Umbauten aber so ist es bequem fahrbar.


Das macht richtig was her. Gefällt mir!


----------



## goodie (17. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, zwar nicht ganz Youngtimer (vom Rahmen her - ist ein 93er). Passt aber hier besser als bei den Klassikern. Wird als Schönwetterstadtrad verwendet.


----------



## svennox (18. Dezember 2017)

SPREECITYRIDER schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 676311
> Meine alte Liebe.
> Leider gegen ein Carbonbike getauscht. Später bereut.
> 
> ...


..gefällt mir auch .. ! .. muss man ja mal erwähnt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (18. Dezember 2017)

svennox schrieb:


> ..gefällt mir auch .. ! .. muss man ja mal erwähnt haben


Meinst das weisse, oder?


----------



## RC7 (19. Dezember 2017)

Mein aktuelles Stadtrad. Den Rahmen fand ich schon immer recht hübsch und habe ihn irgendwann mal als verbrauchtes Komplettrad günstig bei ebay erworben, verbaut wurden dann diverse XT-Teile die ich noch übrig hatte. Es sollte vor allem günstig bleiben und dabei trotzdem möglichst ansehnlich und stabil. Es kommen noch andere Reifen dran und, sobald ich eine gefunden habe, eine Federgabel (am liebsten eine komplett schwarze Manitou R7). Bisher bin ich was die Optik und das Fahrverhalten angeht aber schon recht zufrieden.










So sah es davor aus:


----------



## Fischland (20. Dezember 2017)

...bloß keine Federgabel.  Starr ist doch i.O.  Ich denke Stadtrad ?


----------



## SPREECITYRIDER (20. Dezember 2017)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...bloß keine Federgabel.  Starr ist doch i.O.  Ich denke Stadtrad ?



Recht hat Er. Eine Federgabel macht aus dem agilen Flitzer ein Kopflastiges Stück.


----------



## din_format (3. Januar 2018)

Ich habe das Rocky Racoon (was für ein toller Name) damals mit einer Rock Shox Judy aus dem selben Baujahr gefahren, das ging eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## svennox (3. Januar 2018)

SPREECITYRIDER schrieb:


> Meinst das weisse, oder?


NATÜRLICH


----------



## leftyben (5. Januar 2018)

leftyben schrieb:


> Das musste jetzt irgendwie auch mal sein...
> Anhang anzeigen 668984


Jetzt mit Spinergy Rev x - ich konnte mit dem Einbau nicht warten, bis die Schläuche mit den langen Ventilen da sind  neue decals brauch ich noch.


----------



## hendr1k (5. Januar 2018)

Krasse Maschine  
irgendwie bekloppt aber cool


----------



## leftyben (5. Januar 2018)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Krasse Maschine
> irgendwie bekloppt aber cool


Ganau das war das Ziel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hendr1k (5. Januar 2018)

erinnert mich an Cannondale Raven


----------



## leftyben (5. Januar 2018)

hendr1k schrieb:


> erinnert mich an Cannondale Raven


Steht auch noch auf meiner Liste...


----------



## Bubba. (9. Januar 2018)

krasser Stuhl das Votec  gefällt mir total gut genau so wie es ist 
damals hätte ich dafür wahrscheinlich alles mögliche hergegeben


----------



## MatzeLive81 (10. Januar 2018)

C9 geht immer 
Super cool und zeitlos. Wünsche viele stresslose Kilometer.


----------



## svennox (12. Januar 2018)

hendr1k schrieb:


> erinnert mich an Cannondale Raven


..geht mir ähnlich, votec is ok, 
aber..nach meinem damaligen Trek Y22 .. 
..würde ich nun das cannondaleRAVEN vorziehen ! 

.. wenn der Preis nicht wäre, der ebay´er wollte es 5stellig OHNE KOMMA


----------



## leftyben (12. Januar 2018)

svennox schrieb:


> ..geht mir ähnlich, votec is ok,
> aber..nach meinem damaligen Trek Y22 ..
> ..würde ich nun das cannondaleRAVEN vorziehen !
> 
> .. wenn der Preis nicht wäre, der ebay´er wollte es 5stellig OHNE KOMMA


Genau: wenn schon, dann das Raven ll 
Ein heißes Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t.schneider (13. Januar 2018)

leftyben schrieb:


> wenn schon, dann das Raven ll


Besser nicht. Das Magnesiumskelet hält nicht. CD hat als Abhilfe eine Art Bauschaum an die Händler geschickt, der dann ins Unterrohr gespritzt wurde. Sattelklemme hat glaube ich auch nicht gehalten...
Das 1er hatte die Probleme nicht und war im Verhältnis zu den Bauschaum-2ern auch nicht schwerer.


----------



## leftyben (13. Januar 2018)

Ach, ja: bis zum Biergarten wird’s scho halten. Zurück schieb ich dann eh meistens...


----------



## Tobstar23 (13. Januar 2018)

Ich konservier mal die Erinnerung an dieses Radl:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my GS57-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArSt (13. Januar 2018)

Verkauft?  Warum?
War da nicht sogar Titan unter dem Celeste versteckt?


----------



## Tobstar23 (13. Januar 2018)

Grad in den Youngtimer-Basar gestellt. Das Rad sollte mMn bewegt werden und das wird es nicht. Und ich brauche Platz. 

Sent from my GS57-6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArSt (13. Januar 2018)

Danke, ich hab's gelesen. Wenn ich noch 'nen Stückchen größer wäre, wäre das Radl was für mich. 
Aber eigentlich fahre ich doch lieber 29er.


----------



## leftyben (13. Januar 2018)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Ich konservier mal die Erinnerung an dieses Radl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darauf einen Martini!


----------



## Sterofundin (17. Januar 2018)

Huhu,

mein Name ist Björn, bin neu hier lese aber schon länger mit. Ich liebe die MTBs der späten 90er Jahre.
Hier wurden ja schon echt nen paar Geschosse gepostet !

Ich baue gerade ein Votec Tox von 1999 wieder auf inkl. Gabelservice. Freue mich schon auf die Teile ! Ansonsten hat das Bike eine XT Ausstattung und Hs33r Bremsen. Bei den alten HS33 wahren leider die Bremsgriffe kaputt. Die Shifter sind ausgenudelt und werden diese Woche noch ersetzt.





Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß mit euren Rädern .

Gruß Sterofundin.


----------



## hendr1k (17. Januar 2018)

Huhu Björn! (im Album auf Teilen & Einbetten, Forumscode hier reinkopieren) gruß, Hendrik


----------



## Sterofundin (17. Januar 2018)

hendr1k schrieb:


> Huhu Björn! (im Album auf Teilen & Einbetten, Forumscode hier reinkopieren) gruß, Hendrik



Danke, habe es nun hinbekommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeLive81 (18. Januar 2018)

Ich hoffe ja echt mal auf Sonne . . .


----------



## Sterofundin (18. Januar 2018)

Die schwarzen Standrohre habe ich mir bestellt. Ich hoffe die kommen an meiner silbernen Gabel auch so gut rüber .


----------



## Freefall79 (19. Januar 2018)

Sterofundin schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Standrohre habe ich mir bestellt. Ich hoffe die kommen an meiner silbernen Gabel auch so gut rüber .



Tauchrohre...


----------



## Sterofundin (19. Januar 2018)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Tauchrohre...



Ja dachte ich mir doch! Die Rohre tauchen ja in das Gabelunterteil ein.
Als ich die Dinger bestellt habe, sagte ich am Telefon sinngemäß „Ein paar schwarze Tauchrohre hätte ich auch gerne“.

Herr Steiner verbesserte mich mit einem knappen aber freundlichen „Standrohre“ .

Edit: Eben kurz in die Rechnung geguckt, da steht „Standrohre“. Dann sind es wohl tauchende Standrohre .


----------



## dodderer (19. Januar 2018)

Fahr jetzt bei dem Wetter, da bekommt die Flasche auch gut Patina 
Herr Steiner hat schon recht mit seiner Bezeichnung
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ld-Cup-Modell-2010-2011-Auslaufmodell-p30327/
Die englische Sprache ist da weniger verwirrend:
Upper forks and lower forks 
Grüße
Andreas


----------



## saturno (19. Januar 2018)

Sterofundin schrieb:


> Ja dachte ich mir doch! Die Rohre tauchen ja in das Gabelunterteil ein.
> Als ich die Dinger bestellt habe, sagte ich am Telefon sinngemäß „Ein paar schwarze Tauchrohre hätte ich auch gerne“.
> 
> Herr Steiner verbesserte mich mit einem knappen aber freundlichen „Standrohre“ .
> ...



das denken viele, das die oberen rohre tauchrohre heissen. ist aber nicht so


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. Januar 2018)

saturno schrieb:


> das denken viele, das die oberen rohre tauchrohre heissen. ist aber nicht so


Punkt.


----------



## MatzeLive81 (19. Januar 2018)

Hauptsache schwarz


----------



## moitrich (19. Januar 2018)

Standrohre sind immer die oberen, die mit Rahmen fest verbunden sind. 
Also Standrohr ist immer oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sterofundin (19. Januar 2018)

MatzeLive81 schrieb:


> Hauptsache schwarz



Weißt du wie breit Dein Lenker ist? Habe mir den Lenker noch nachbestellt. Mein Votec Original Lenker flext mir zu stark mit der 22,2mm Klemmung, habe Angst das der bricht. Vielleicht ist der auch schon ein wenig mürbe.

Laut Steinerdesign ist der Lenker bis 640mm kürzbar, ich hätte lieber 620mm. Und frage mich nun ob es problematisch ist pro Seite einen Zentimeter mehr abzusägen?

Danke
Gruß Sterofundin


----------



## MatzeLive81 (19. Januar 2018)

Der Syntace Vector ist 720mm breit ab Werk. 
Hab ich noch bei keinem meiner Bikes mit Votec Gabel den Lenker gekürzt.


----------



## Sterofundin (19. Januar 2018)

MatzeLive81 schrieb:


> Der Syntace Vector ist 720mm breit ab Werk.
> Hab ich noch bei keinem meiner Bikes mit Votec Gabel den Lenker gekürzt.



Ok, dann muss ich wenn er hier ist mal schauen. Laut Rechnung ist meiner dann sogar 740mm breit. Finde ich schon sehr breit. Hatte an meinem alten Votec Tox immer den 620mm Lenker, hab ich mich drauf „eingefahren“ . Und auf deinem Foto sieht es so aus, als wäre da noch ein bisschen Platz nach innen.

Danke dir!


----------



## MatzeLive81 (20. Januar 2018)

Habe gerade nochmal gemessen 740mm stimmt


----------



## RC7 (21. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
hier mal die neue Version meines Centurion Rocky Racoon. Ich bin heute eine längere Strecke damit gefahren und finde es so deutlich besser als mit Starrgabel. Ich habe die R7 auf ca. 4,5 cm Federweg getravelt und fahre sie relativ straff. Dadurch habe ich wie beim Stadtrad gewünscht eine weitgehend wippfreie Front, aber bei Schlaglöchern, auf Treppen, bei Bordsteinkanten usw. doch etwas Komfort, was ich wesentlich angenehmer finde (außerdem ist es so weniger problematisch die Reifen mit viel Luftdruck zu fahren, was ich in der Stadt ebenfalls besser finde). Blockierbar ist die Gabel auch ohne weiteres und die ca. 600 gramm Mehrgewicht sind für mich kein Problem - die habe ich ohnehin durch andere Reifen weitgehend wieder reingeholt und bin insgesamt bei ca. 11,8 kg (ohne Schloss). Dass die Front jetzt etwas höher ist finde ich ebenfalls besser (den Vorbau umdrehen oder Spacer zu verwenden kommt für mich aus optischen Gründen nicht in Frage) und mit dem Lenkwinkel gab es durch den Umbau keinerlei Verschlechterung.
Ich habe mir sogar überlegt die Gabel wieder auf die vollen 80 mm umzubauen, würde da aber vermutlich leider mit dem Sitzwinkel Probleme bekommen und müsste mir wohl eine andere Sattelstütze besorgen, da die jetzige was die mögliche Sattelneigung angeht schon ziemlich am Limit ist. Evtl. teste ich es aber irgendwann mal.

Das einzige das ich aktuell noch gerne ändern würde wäre der Vorbau - perfekt wäre ein schön schlanker aus Stahl, ohne oder mit wenig Neigung und einer Länge von 75 - 90 mm. Aber da es ja nur das Stadtrad ist, bei dem das Konzept eigentlich war vor allem Reste und günstige Teile zu verbauen mach ich mir diesbezüglich keinen Stress. 

Das Rad hat mich in der ursprünglichen Version (siehe #4979) übrigens bei ebay 10,50 Euro gekostet, für die verbaute Magura Bremse habe ich allein aber schon ca. 25,- Euro bekommen


----------



## Tucana (28. Februar 2018)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (28. Februar 2018)

Tucana schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 702537
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 702541
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 702543


Sehr schick! Die FRM Kurbel wäre in schwarz schön und die nutzlosen Cantilöcher an der Gabel stören etwas. Aber das sind wahrlich nur Kleinigkeiten... und jetzt willst du’s tatsächlich verkaufen?!


----------



## Tucana (28. Februar 2018)

Danke und ja, Du hast Recht. Habe zuerst mit der FC-M952 geliebäugelt, hatte aber doch kein BB über :/


----------



## Hammer-Ali (28. Februar 2018)

Tucana schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 702537
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 702541
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 702543


Ich würde sogar sagen todchic!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (28. Februar 2018)

@Tucana wie fährt sich das Softail denn?


----------



## Tucana (28. Februar 2018)

Das kann ich Dir leider noch nicht sagen, bin nur gaaanz kurz in der Tiefgarage damit gefahren. 
Mus sich die Tage mal austesten! Ich fahre fast nur noch mit meinem MORATI HC 1.4


----------



## MatzeLive81 (4. März 2018)




----------



## Moonhill (5. März 2018)

So es ist soweit und will auch meinen Beitrag hier leisten, nachdem ich nun wochenlang diesen Thread hier durchgewuselt habe. Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge  

...noch lange kein Stadtrad aber es kommt nur aus dem Stall, wenn die Trails trocken sind....hier Kyffhäuserrunde 2017 (danke an Gordon für den GPS-Track)


----------



## egmont (5. März 2018)

Moonhill schrieb:


> So es ist soweit und will auch meinen Beitrag hier leisten, nachdem ich nun wochenlang diesen Thread hier durchgewuselt habe. Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge
> 
> ...noch lange kein Stadtrad aber es kommt nur aus dem Stall, wenn die Trails trocken sind....hier Kyffhäuserrunde 2017 (danke an Gordon für den GPS-Track)Anhang anzeigen 704561 Anhang anzeigen 704562 Anhang anzeigen 704563 Anhang anzeigen 704564



Immer noch voll Statement!


----------



## edwardje (10. März 2018)

Diesen Rahmen kam mir vorbei in Bikemarkt. Da müsste ich zuschlagen. Der Aufbau wollte ich ala Bart Brentjens, mit rond Gabel und hs33 Bremsen. Die carbon Alu mix taugt mir.


----------



## leftyben (10. März 2018)

Schick! Gefällt mir. Die Kombi aus Gabel und Bremse hab ich auch verbaut:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (10. März 2018)

Geil! Hast ein Gesamtbild von Fahrrad? 
Die Gabel einstellen ist allerdings etwas schwer. Ich habe sie jetzt ziemlich straf abgestimmt damit sie nicht zu weit abtaucht


----------



## leftyben (10. März 2018)

Ich hab’s genauso gemacht. Ist jetzt eher eine komfortable Starrgabel. 
Schau mal hier:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/86036


----------



## edwardje (10. März 2018)

Super fett! Principa ist auch so ein Klassiker .
So ein syncros Kurbel habe ich auch noch hier drauf.. .


----------



## aiKo1988 (25. März 2018)

heute mit meinem Vater den Keller aufgeräumt und sein "altes" Cannondale Super V 2000 gefunden... Reifen aufgepumpt und direkt mal ne Runde mit dem ding gedüst


----------



## dodderer (25. März 2018)

Gruselig, wie steil die Gabel da steht 
Da sind die heutigen Geometrien doch deutlich beser zu fahren , auch wenn ich mich da wieder unbeliebt mit der Aussage mache 
Grüße


----------



## aiKo1988 (26. März 2018)

dodderer schrieb:


> Gruselig, wie steil die Gabel da steht
> Da sind die heutigen Geometrien doch deutlich beser zu fahren , auch wenn ich mich da wieder unbeliebt mit der Aussage mache
> Grüße


Klar aber früher war es so halt so... und das ding hat mal ca. 7000-8000€ DM gekostet  
jetzt bekommste dafür noch ca. 5-800€ dann behalte ich es lieber und hänge es an die Wand


----------



## Fischland (26. März 2018)

aiKo1988 schrieb:


> jetzt bekommste dafür noch ca. 5-800€



...du hast schon lange im Bereich Youngtimer nichts verkauft, oder !?


----------



## aiKo1988 (27. März 2018)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...du hast schon lange im Bereich Youngtimer nichts verkauft, oder !?


noe ich hab mich da an ebay Kleinanzeigen etc gerichtet wieso ?


----------



## dodderer (27. März 2018)

Die Teile fahren sich ja auch ähnlich wie Kamel reiten 
Da wunderts nicht, dass da keiner mit rumradeln will. 
Und die paar Leute, die sowas als wallhanger oder sonstwie zum angucken kaufen würden sind eben schon "bedient"
Ich finde die Preise entsprechend dem Nutzen zum radeln total überhöht, für Liebhaber ist es eh alles subjektiv............
Grüße

p.s. Mein San An nehme ich da auch nicht aus was die Fahreigenschaften angeht, auch wenn es nicht gar so elendig ist wie das Cannondale 
Fahren tu ich es trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (27. März 2018)

dodderer schrieb:


> Die Teile fahren sich ja auch ähnlich wie Kamel reiten
> Da wunderts nicht, dass da keiner mit rumradeln will.
> Und die paar Leute, die sowas als wallhanger oder sonstwie zum angucken
> 
> ...



Ab und zu ist Kamel reiten auch geil!!!
Und mit taugt es am meinsten das man beim fahren von solche bikes die trails komplett anders erlebt. Schneller ist nicht immer besser. Ab und zu ist es einfach richtig geil auf so ein alte Kiste irgendwo runter zu fahren und froh zu sein es überlebt zu haben.


----------



## moped-tobias (2. April 2018)

Dem Zassi mal wieder eine Kur verpasst...


----------



## Fischland (10. April 2018)

...schöner Hobel ! ( Züge in einer Farbe (schwarz) wären noch was)


----------



## Shivar (10. April 2018)

Das kommt dann wohl bei Graffiti-Workshops heraus.


----------



## Oscar1 (19. April 2018)

edwardje schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 706247


Keine Angst mit dem Road Vorbau?  (Thomson ratet sogar bei Cycloross davon ab...)
Aber schön isser !


----------



## baerst5 (19. April 2018)

Es ist vielleicht ein etwas längerer Galeriebeitrag, aber ich hoffe, er sorgt für Unterhaltung:

TREK 4300 Modelljahr 2004
Alpha SL Aluminium
Größe 50, Gewicht 1,9 kg




So kam der Rahmen irgendwann zwischen 2005 und 2006 für 40 Euro zu mir.

RH: 495mm, Oberrohr: 562mm, Steuerrohr: 143mm, Sattelstützendurchmesser: 29,2, Umwerfermaß: 34,9mm, Tretlagerbreite: 73mm, (mit der ursprünglichen Gabel war der Radstand nach Trek-Angaben: 1090mm). Am Hinterbau war bei diesem Modell der sog. Trek- oder auch Klein-Adapter für IS 2000 Scheibenbremsen serienmäßig dabei.

Gabel wurde eine (nicht von mir) schwarz bemalte Marzocchi Bomber Z1 von 1997. Sie erhielt einen Adapter Formula auf IS 2000 handmade von Waldmeissler für 50,-. Steuersatz: Mounty Spezial Surge Pro Ahead Set mit no-name Deckel und Aluschraube. Vorbau: Black Comp 90mm, Lenker: XLC Pro Freeride 635mm, Griffe: SRAM kurz (waren bei den Schaltgriffen dabei).
Laufräder: Shimano Deore Disc Naben, Felgen Mavic X223 disc. Darauf  Felgenband Schwalbe, no name Schläuche aus dem Baumarkt und Conti Explorer 26 x 2.1, Vorne: Schnellspann-Set Lite Axle. Hinten: Deore Schnellspanner. HG50 9-fach Kassette 11-30 und SRAM PC 971 Kette zusammen mit SRAM 7.0 9-fach Schaltwerk und einem Deore Umwerfer von Shimano sowie als Kurbel Shimano LX Hollowtech II komplettierten den Antrieb. Pedale: Wellego Plattform. Bremsen MPH (Giant) mit Ausgleichbehälter am Bremsgriff. Hier konnte man den Öldruck an einem Rad nachstellen. Nach längerem Bremsen konnte man sich aber die Finger daran wärmen oder auch verbrennen. Scheiben: vorne MPH und hinten Magura je 160mm. Sattelstütze wurde eine Selcof Alu 27,2 mit Alu Hülse 27,2 auf 29,2. Gebrauchter Sattel von Wheeler.





Mein zweiter Aufbau. (Der erste war ein Focus Fire Edge Race Fully Rahmen aus 2001 mit ebenso buntem Mix gewesen, der dann über viele Jahre Verwandlungen erlebte: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/youngtimer-galerie.420919/page-124#post-11769699).

Im August 2006 erfolgte eine Überarbeitung durch einen Satteltausch auf Selle Italia Flite Tri Gel Titanium. Für eine Radtour einen Gepäckträger Bor Yueh aus Alu hinten angebaut und Shimano Klickpedale montiert. Reifentausch VR und HR Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26 x 2,25 (die rollten im Vergleich zu den Conti Explorern deutlich leichter). Gleichzeitig VR Schlauch ersetzt durch Schwalbe Nr 13 – warum eigentlich nur vorne?). Anstehende Reparaturen waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt: der Bremskolben vorne: hier war der Magneteinsatz locker, der Belag schlackerte, das ließ sich aber trotzdem fast ohne Schleifen fahren. Ein wackeliger Bremshebel rechts: Klemmring? Gummidichtung? Keine Ahnung (später dann Totalschaden). Eine goldene Klingel! Ein SKS Mudboard vorne.





So fuhr es eine ganze Zeit.

Aufbau im Sommer 2012 immer noch mit der Marzocchi Bomber Z1 (auf der linken Seite war mir bei einer holprigen Abfahrt die Verstellschraube verloren gegangen. Warum auch immer?!) Die zarte mittige Ventilschraube erwies sich als gebrochen, die Z1 federte und dämpfte trotzdem unverdrossen exzellent.

Laufräder nun bestehend aus Deore Disc Naben und bronzefarbenen Sun Felgen mit der alten Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26 x 2,25 Bereifung, die erstaunlich langlebig war.
Magura Julie Scheibenbremsen (180/160) (sehr günstig für 35,- incl Montage in meinem damaligen Radladen von einem Schrauber bekommen), vorne immer noch mit Waldmichler Adapter von Formula auf IS Standard.
Antrieb weiterhin Shimano LX Hollowtech II Kurbel und SRAM X7 9-fach Schaltung mit Halfpipe Schaltgriffen
Vorbau jetzt SQLab 816 (75mm) mit etwas mehr Steigung und unverändert XLC Riser-Lenker
Roox S4 Sattelstütze und wieder der alte Wheeler Sattel.
(Im Nachhinein war diese die beste Variante des Rades. Kompakte Sitzhaltung, sehr direkt mit sehr guter Kraftübertragung, gut zu steuern, ultrastabile Front, bis die Bremsleistung mit der Zeit nachließ, auch souverän zu stoppen).





Bild: September 2012
Der Adapter Formula auf IS










Dann wieder mit der Selcof Sattelstütze (die Roox wanderte weiter in einen später leider gestohlenen Cyclecraft CSP F3 Floater) und einem Specialized Sattel (ich war auf der Suche nach einer ergonomischen Dauerlösung und probierte so manches aus). Die Klingel wurde in ein schwarzes Modell getauscht, weil der Deckel der goldenen defekt war.





Bild: Juni 2013








Die Z1 war zwar funktional hervorragend, aber vom Vorbesitzer unschön schwarz überpinselt worden. Außerdem begann irgendwann immer mehr Öl auszutreten. Nach 6 Jahren ohne jede Pflege kein Wunder. Im Bikemarkt suchte zu dieser Zeit jemand eine alte Z1 bzw. Teile davon und hatte gleichzeitig eine Z2 im Angebot. Wir verhandelten den Tausch, und weil meine Z1 ganz im Gegenteil zur Z2 in üblem Zustand war, zahlte ich zu.

Dann also eine Zwischenphase mit Marzocchi Bomber Z2 BAM (80 mm) mit Alu-Schaft. Hinten verwandelte sich der Ralph allmählich in einen Semislickreifen.





Bild Sommer 2015

Der Rahmen wurde im Winter 2015/16 abgebaut und sollte eigentlich entsorgt werden, weil überall das Alu aufblühte und seltsame wurmförmige Muster auf den Rohren erschienen. Dann im Frühjahr 2016 Aufbau als Tourenrad (weil wir eine Mehrtagestour vorhatten und ich kein Tourenrad hatte). Ich dachte, dafür geht der Rahmen noch.

Als Gabel kam nun eine Manitou SX 80 mm zum Einsatz, die einige Zeit in meinem Cyclecraft CSP eingebaut war. Diese SX hat einen alten PM Standard, was meine Pläne, das Trek auf der Tour mit Scheibe zu fahren, leider vereitelte. Im MTB-Forum suchte außerdem jemand einen Trek-Adapter für den Hinterbau, der ja bei meinem 4300 serienmäßig angebaut war. So kam es, dass von Scheibe auf V-Brake rückgebaut wurde. Für Touren sind V-Brakes unterwegs sowieso leichter und auch einfacher zu warten.

Laufräder wurden nun: Naben XT 750, Felgen Alesa 6017 mit Schwalbe Rapid Rob grau 26 x 2,25 Bereifung. Der Racing Ralph hinten hatte endgültig ausgedient. Bremsen wurden gemixt, mit dem was gerade da war: vorne AVID SD7 V-Brake mit Bremshebel von Tektro, hinten Shimano einfachste V-Brake und Hebel. Antrieb ebenfalls ein bunter Mix: 3x9 mit Shimano XT Shadow Schaltwerk, geschaltet mit einem SRAM Trigger Hebel sowie Shimano Alivio Umwerfer angesteuert mit einem billigen Sunrace friction Daumenschalthebel. Es kam eine neue (gebrauchte) Kurbel dran, da die LX inzwischen in ein anderes Rad gewandert war: FSA (Tretlager integriert) mit Kettenblättern von Race Face (46) und Shimano (36 und 24). Kassette (9-fach 11-32) sowie Kette von SRAM. Pedal Shimano einfaches Klickpedal. Sattel: SQLab 612. Sattelstütze X-tasy (weil das Gestell des neuen Sattels gerade verläuft und sich der Winkel der alten Stütze nicht so einstellen ließ, dass der Sattel waagerecht steht) mit Klemme von N.N. Vorbau wieder der SQLab 816 mit 75mm. Lenker: ein Syntace Ultralight mit Giant Ergo-Griffen mit integrierten Hörnchen und eine wohlklingende 1950er Hercules Klingel. Und zuletzt wieder der alte Bor-Yueh Alu-Gepäckträger.





Bild: Sommer 2016

Im Winter 2017-18 dann: Rückbau auf MTB (weil inzwischen für Touren ein Accordo GT den Fuhrpark ergänzen wird, sobald es aufgebaut ist)
Gabelentscheidung fiel zugunsten einer vorhandenen Manitou X-Vert mit 105 mm Federweg
Vorbau (immer noch) SQLab 816 (75mm). Nun aber ein Syntace Vector DH 7075 Lenker. Lenkergriffe blieben die von Giant, die Hörnchen wurden aber abmontiert. Laufräder wie gehabt: Naben XT 750, Felgen Alesa 6017 mit Schwalbe Rapid Rob grau 26 x 2,25 Bereifung. Bremsen: jetzt vorne und hinten: AVID SD7 V-Brake, nachdem ich über das Forum einen Ersatzstift für die Rahmenaufnahme bekommen hatte (Danke an Coast!!).
Bremshebel immer noch gemixt: Tektro (li), Shimano (re). Antrieb wie gewohnt: 3x9 mit Shimano XT Shadow Schaltwerk, geschaltet mit SRAM Trigger Hebel sowie Shimano Alivio Umwerfer angesteuert mit Sunrace friction Daumenschalthebel. Kurbel ebenfalls wie gehabt: FSA mit Kettenblättern von Race Face (46) und Shimano (36 und 24). Kassette (9-fach 11-32) und Kette von SRAM. Pedale jetzt: Shimano-PD-M 324





Bild: März 2018

Die X-Vert machte leider sofort Probleme. Vor einiger Zeit war die leicht angerostete Feder (die Elastomere waren zwar blau-lila verfärbt, aber noch o.k.) gesäubert, gefettet wieder eingebaut worden, nachdem sie – damals noch in meinem schwarzen Cyclecraft CSP – eines Tages nach ca. 5 cm Einfedern einen harten Anschlag hatte. Die Feder stockte wegen des Rostes, so die damalige Hypothese (die inzwischen falsifiziert ist). Das Problem trat nun gleich bei der ersten Probefahrt mit dem Trek wieder auf. Also, das linke Tauchrohr mit dem 32er Schlüssel geöffnet, ein paarmal durchgedrückt und wieder zusammengeschraubt. Dann federte sie wieder vollständig ein.

Mittlerweile hatte ich auch wieder eine Z1 in Orange, die gab es als Gelegenheitskauf zu vertretbarem Preis (70,-) bei Ebay. Ich dachte mir: „Zur Not nehme ich eben die Bomber, auch wenn eine schwarze Gabel zu dem Rahmen eigentlich richtig gut passt.“

Ende März 2018: Sattelstütze von Bikehut 27,2 ohne Versatz sehr günstig erworben und mit Hülse 29,2 auf 27,2 eingebaut.
Ebenfalls nun beidseits stark gebrauchte AVID SD 1.9 L Bremsgriffe und neue Schraubgriffe verbaut.

April 2018: Weil die X-Vert schon nach der zweiten Fahrt wieder bockte, war klar, es konnte nicht an der Feder liegen, es müssen sich die Elastomere verkeilen o.ä. Daher wurde eine kurzerhand angeschaffte RS Duke XC U-Turn (auf Ebay für 90,-) eingebaut. Eingestellt ist sie derzeit für die Stadt auf 85 mm, dank U-Turn kann man ja damit ein wenig experimentieren. Ergebnis: Man sitzt ziemlich aufrecht mittig auf dem Rad, so wie es jetzt aufgebaut ist.





Bild: 15. April 2018


Geplant sind weiterhin:
Die schöne Hercules Klingel ersetze ich durch eine Twooc in Blau.
Reifen ersetzen mit Nobby Nic 26 x 2,25. In der Stadt rollt der Rob gut und leise, aber für den Wald erscheint er mir ungeeigent.
Der 612er Sattel ist zu schmal, hier muss irgendwann ein 611er mit 13er oder 14er Breite her (das ist jetzt mein bevorzugtes Sattelmodell, das ich bereits an zwei weiteren Rädern habe).
Bremszugaußenhülle für die hintere Bremse vorne kürzen und hinten ersetzen (die Bremse hat keinen richtigen Druckpunkt, die Hülle gibt irgendwie nach, bzw. fühlt sich weich an).
Für den Schaltzug des Umwerfers müssen Adapterhülsen für die Anschläge sein, da diese aus irgendeinem Grund geweitet sind (vermutlich wurden sie vom Vorbesitzer des Rahmens für das Durchführen von Scheibenbremsschläuchen aufgebogen. Das ist mir früher nicht aufgefallen, weil ich die Scheibenbremsschläuche mir Kabelbindern am Rahmen befestigt hatte).

Letzter Punkt auf dem Wunschzettel: wieder eine Scheibenbremse?! (ein Langfristgedanke, denn dafür bedürfte es erst wieder eines Hinterbau-Adapters, die man aus den USA importieren muss).

Das war's. Euch allen einen schönen Saisonbeginn.

(EDIT nach und nach Tippfehler korrigiert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egmont (20. April 2018)

Klasse Radvita eines Praktikers.
Danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## ice (20. April 2018)

so oder so ähnlich geht es  vermutlich vielen Schraubern hier im Forum .... mir auch 

hmmmh ... man könnte ja mal ...  mit viel Zeit   

  jedenfalls schön geschrieben


----------



## edwardje (21. April 2018)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Keine Angst mit dem Road Vorbau?  (Thomson ratet sogar bei Cycloross davon ab...)
> Aber schön isser !


Mit meine 54 kg werde ich so ein Teil wohl nicht überlasten können. Ich fahre die thomson schon seit 15 Jahren an unterschiedliche Bikes. Nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## Fischland (26. April 2018)

.


----------



## dodderer (26. April 2018)

Manche Räder haben schönere Bilder verdient als hier teilweise zu sehen sind 
Sogar Cannondale


----------



## Fischland (26. April 2018)

...recht haste.


----------



## leftyben (28. April 2018)

Upcycling Kona nunu


 


Den Rahmen hab ich für 35€ aus den KA. Eigentlich wollt ich mir damit ein Rad zambauen, dass man auch mal länger wo stehen lassen kann. Aber irgendwie hab ich’s wieder nicht hinbekommen...


----------



## egmont (28. April 2018)

reduziert, cool, sexy
 Man erkennt sofort, was dem Piloten wichtig ist: Urbaner Mordsspaß


----------



## leftyben (28. April 2018)

egmont schrieb:


> reduziert, cool, sexy
> Man erkennt sofort, was dem Piloten wichtig ist: Urbaner Mordsspaß


Yeah! Die Kupplung für den Kinderanhänger sitzt gut versteckt auf der linken Seite


----------



## dodderer (28. April 2018)

leftyben schrieb:


> Upcycling Kona nunu
> Eigentlich wollt ich mir damit ein Rad zambauen, dass man auch mal länger wo stehen lassen kann. Aber irgendwie hab ich’s wieder nicht hinbekommen...



Wieso, meinst Du das Rad würde jemand mitnehmen 
Oder meinst Du, dass Du Ärger bekommst wegen illegaler Müllentsorgung, wenn es länger wo steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodderer (29. April 2018)

Freut mich, dass Du meinen Humor verstanden hast


----------



## parsberg80 (29. April 2018)

Grad am aufbauen Trek VRX 400 LT


----------



## baerst5 (29. April 2018)

Sehr schön, VRX sieht man eher selten hier.


----------



## dodderer (30. April 2018)

Der Vorbau ist ja mal extraordinär, die Position der Trinkflasche habe ich sooo tief auch noch nicht gesehen.
Aber irgendwie interessant, der Rahmen, weil alles so weit nach hinten ragt. 
Und ein Monocoque


----------



## baerst5 (30. April 2018)

So, wie es aufgebaut und abgelichtet ist, ist es (natürlich) nicht schön anzusehen, und die Einstellung des Vorbaus im Zusammenhang mit der tiefen Sattelstütze sprechen für eine nicht zum Fahrer passende Rahmengröße. Ich finde sowieso das VRX dann optisch am ansprechendsten, wenn das (heisst bei solchen Rahmenformen so?) Oberrohr waagerecht steht.


----------



## dodderer (30. April 2018)

Wie soll das Oberrohr Horizontal kommen 
Das wird mit ner 200er Doppelbrücke schwierig


----------



## parsberg80 (30. April 2018)

Ja der Vorbau fährt sich so wie er aussieht ! Der wird auf jedenfallnoch gewechselt, und das mit der Trinkflaschenhalterung ... naja war frühere an dieser Stelle anscheinend dafür vorgesehen! Aber ansonsten fährt es sich für ein 19/20 Jahre altes Bike ganz gut !
Wird natürlich nicht im extreme Bereich gefahren. Es ist ein reines „ich fahr mit der Familie Rad Fully“


----------



## Deleted 124581 (30. April 2018)

Mein Marin Pine Mountain von 1994.
Orginal Bremsen habe ich der Sicherheit wegen nach kurzer Zeit getauscht.
Die White Industries laufen immer noch.....


----------



## dodderer (30. April 2018)

dodderer schrieb:


> Manche Räder haben schönere Bilder verdient als hier teilweise zu sehen sind
> Sogar Cannondale



Ich zitiere mich mal selber.....................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J.G. (1. Mai 2018)




----------



## leftyben (8. Mai 2018)

Passt irgendwie: Plastik zu Plastik


----------



## salzbrezel (11. Mai 2018)

Jetzt mit 1x9fach, da Umzug ins Flachland...


----------



## Uncle_Marshall (12. Mai 2018)

Ich weiß nicht sicher ob es hier rein passt...
Gestern in der Bibliothek eines Freundes gesehen:

... 

 

 

 

 

 

 
... nach Kauf mehrere Jahre unbeachtetes Kellerkind - seit drei Jahren leidlich gewartetes Alltagsrad...


----------



## SR82 (15. Mai 2018)

Fast auf den Tag genau ein Jahr nach dem Kauf des Rahmens fährt es nun auch. 
Es ist nicht durchgängig „korrekt“ aufgebaut, siehe Schraubgriffe, Saint-Pedale usw.
Aber es hat viele Teile dran die mir als Jugendlicher schlaflose Nächte bereitet haben  
Komischerweise hat die Teilesuche und das einlesen in das Thema youngtimer einen Großteil des Reizes ausgemacht. Der Aufbau war such noch spaßig aber irgendwie sind im Kopf jetzt schon wieder neues Projekte in der Entstehung...


----------



## dodderer (15. Mai 2018)

SR82 schrieb:


> Aber es hat viele Teile dran die mir als Jugendlicher schlaflose Nächte bereitet haben



Als jugendlicher hatte ich schlaflose Nächte eher in dieser Richtung , statt wegen irgendwelcher Fahrradteile 



 

Und auch heute haben sich da die Prioritäten nicht verschoben 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (15. Mai 2018)

dodderer schrieb:


> Als jugendlicher hatte ich schlaflose Nächte eher in dieser Richtung , statt wegen irgendwelcher Fahrradteile
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 729720
> ...






Die Beine sind ja nett, aber wo ist der Rest? Erst anmachen und dann im Regen stehen lassen. Sch. . Salatnummer !!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dodderer (15. Mai 2018)

Der Rest ist den Forenregeln zum Opfer gefallen


----------



## goodie (15. Mai 2018)

Da habe ich hier schon mehr nackte Haut gesehen. 
Scheiss Regeln. Jetzt muss erstmal kalt duschen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## manuelschafer (20. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## Bike_Collector (26. Mai 2018)

*Colnago Master MTB



 



 *


----------



## rattamahatta (29. Mai 2018)

Ich habe auch noch mal altes Zeug zusammengeschraubt. Ich dachte ich bräuchte auch mal was mit der Ferdergabel. Ich habe schon ein altes 26'er Mtb als Tourenbike und dieses hier für die schnelle Runde zwischendurch. Zur Zeit sitze ich lieber auf diesen Teilen als auf dem Rennrad.

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Shivar (31. Mai 2018)

Ausnahmsweise mal kein knallbuntes Hot Chili. 
Zu 97% fertig. 8,4kg laut Kofferwaage.


----------



## leftyben (31. Mai 2018)

Shivar schrieb:


> Ausnahmsweise mal kein knallbuntes Hot Chili.
> Zu 97% fertig. 8,4kg laut Kofferwaage.


Und beim Sattel ist noch Luft...


----------



## leftyben (31. Mai 2018)

rattamahatta schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch mal altes Zeug zusammengeschraubt. Ich dachte ich bräuchte auch mal was mit der Ferdergabel. Ich habe schon ein altes 26'er Mtb als Tourenbike und dieses hier für die schnelle Runde zwischendurch. Zur Zeit sitze ich lieber auf diesen Teilen als auf dem Rennrad.
> 
> Grüße Jörg
> 
> ...


Schick! Würde aber eher nen graden  Lenker drauf bauen...


----------



## ArSt (31. Mai 2018)

leftyben schrieb:


> Und beim Sattel ist noch Luft...


Nicht viel: Der Fizik Aliante Carbon wiegt 180g. Leichtere gibt es natürlich, mit denen wirds aber echt "hart" unter'm Hintern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (1. Juni 2018)

Steinbachgabel?


----------



## Shivar (2. Juni 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Steinbachgabel?


Natürlich! 




ArSt schrieb:


> Nicht viel: Der Fizik Aliante Carbon wiegt 180g. Leichtere gibt es natürlich, mit denen wirds aber echt "hart" unter'm Hintern.


Ich wollts grad sagen. Und Carbon möchte ich eigentlich nicht am Rad haben. Die klassischen Magura Booster mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Deleted 149952 (2. Juni 2018)

CUBE Ltd.
auch Steinbachgabel ,
ohne Carbon (Flite = bezogen),
nur noch 5 Stahlschräubchen,
ansonsten Alu und Titan
viel tune u. KCNC 7,8 kg


----------



## ArSt (2. Juni 2018)

Steinbach hab ich auch: 







Allerdings sind Lenker und Nabenkörper vorne aus Plastik.
Und dann halt auch viel Alu und etwas Titan.
Mit Alfine 8, Schlumpfgetriebe, Klingel und Ständer dann aber doch 9,4kg.


----------



## Deleted 149952 (2. Juni 2018)

Tolles *Fahr*rad!

Mit Ständer und Hörnchen wäre ich ja auch über 8Kg.
Bei nächster Schraubenbestellung kommen Alu-/Titanschrauben
für Bremseinstellung und Klingelbefestigung mit .

Danke übrigens für Deine tollen Tipps zu Bezugsquellen und Teilen  .


----------



## ArSt (2. Juni 2018)

rmog schrieb:


> Danke übrigens für Deine tollen Tipps zu Bezugsquellen und Teilen


Dann hätte ich vielleicht noch was für Dich: http://www.mmm-bikes.com/Katalog/Mountainbike/Bremsen/ 
Beste Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## Deleted 149952 (2. Juni 2018)

Die Shimanos haben schon Bremspadhalter aus Titan und Muttern aus Alu.
Alu ist aber auch noch ne Option .
Schon wieder nen link gespeichert.

Beste Grüße
Michael


----------



## Deleted468257 (3. Juni 2018)

.


----------



## Shivar (3. Juni 2018)

rmog schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 736405
> CUBE Ltd.
> auch Steinbachgabel ,
> ohne Carbon (Flite = bezogen),
> ...



Schön!

Ja, wenn ich es knallhart drauf angelegt hätte, hätte ich mir auch 'ne Tune Kurbel und Aest Pedale, etc. gekauft.
Ich hatte aber alle Anbauteile noch liegen, nur die Kurbel und die Kettenblätter kamen neu. Bei einem Rahmenpreis von 60,00 € habe ich so also nicht nur am Gewicht, sondern auch am Geldbeutel gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 149952 (3. Juni 2018)

Das CycleCulture ist doch toll! Und herrliche Kurbel!
Bekam den Rahmen geschenkt, konnte somit mehr in Teile stecken.
Ich denke, die Beiden fahren sich ziemlich ähnlich und Gewicht ist auch nicht Alles!


----------



## Oscar1 (4. Juni 2018)




----------



## leftyben (5. Juni 2018)

Nachdem der Rahmen jetzt schon länger hier steht, hab ich ihn mal mit dem bestückt, was sonst noch so übrig war.


----------



## Shivar (5. Juni 2018)

Ibex!
Ab ins Hot Chili Thread damit!


----------



## HiddenTrack (8. Juni 2018)

Neue Decals. Dank an daveblanko aus'm Forum!!


----------



## Fischland (8. Juni 2018)

...hm, sehr eigenwilliger Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiddenTrack (8. Juni 2018)

Bin auch sehr eigen. Aber was meinste damit?


----------



## Fischland (8. Juni 2018)

...finde die XTR Gruppe hier nicht passend ist mir zu neu und zu wenig Kontrast am Rad. (Aber bestimmt wolltest du das grade.)
Wenn schon ohne Umwerfer hätte das Rocky eine schönere Kettenführung (z.B. RooX) verdient.
Vorbau/Lenker/Stütze hätte ich Race Face genommen.

Aber wenn`s Dir so gefällt ist doch alles okay.


----------



## HiddenTrack (8. Juni 2018)

Die XTR ist auf jeden Fall zeitlich passend zum Rahmen (96er). Finds so dezent alles in grau/blau gerade schick. Ist halt mehr Understatement. Ich würde mir auch eher 'nen englischen Sportwagen kaufen als sowas rotes aus Italien.
Kettenführung ist Eigenbau und auf jeden Fall dezenter als so eine fette und schwere Roox.
Und von Race Face und auch Synchros war ich irgendwie nie ein Freund. Höchstens Synchros Stütze und Race Face Steuersatz, aber gerade Lenker, Vorbau und Stütze von Race Face sagt mir gar nicht zu.
Aber schön zu wissen, dass wir uns nie im Bikemarkt oder auf ebay Teile wegkaufen würden


----------



## Fischland (8. Juni 2018)

HiddenTrack schrieb:


> Aber schön zu wissen, dass wir uns nie im Bikemarkt oder auf ebay Teile wegkaufen würden


....auf jeden !


----------



## Fischland (8. Juni 2018)

HiddenTrack schrieb:


> Ich würde mir auch eher 'nen englischen Sportwagen kaufen als sowas rotes aus Italien.


...ich mir einen aus DE (Zuff.)


----------



## baerst5 (8. Juni 2018)

Auf jeden Fall englisch in racing green.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (9. Juni 2018)

Italienisch  abba nicht in rot. Petrolgreen ist die Farbe meiner Wahl. Und 190 PS würden mir reichen.


----------



## HiddenTrack (9. Juni 2018)

Wenn italienisch, dann was im Martini Racing Design. Aber wir schweifen ab.


----------



## leftyben (9. Juni 2018)

HiddenTrack schrieb:


> Wenn italienisch, dann was im Martini Racing Design. Aber wir schweifen ab.


Hatte mal so ein Rennrad....


----------



## egmont (11. Juni 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spanish-titanium-and-classical-bikes-meeting-11th-edition.873079/

Das Merlin mußte ich mal aus dem Klassiker Forum `retten`. Schließlich gehört es hierher.
Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shivar (11. Juni 2018)

Die Räder sehen höher als breit aus. 
Liegt das am Photo(shop?) oder ist es ein Clown-Rad?


----------



## Spezi66 (13. Juni 2018)

Habe heute nochmal das 98er Clockwork heraus gekramt 



 

 

 
Schön war's


----------



## BigJohn (14. Juni 2018)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Schön war's


Und schön ist es. Wirft es dir die Kette nicht ab?


----------



## Spezi66 (14. Juni 2018)

Danke. Die Kette ist bis jetzt erst einmal abgesprungen. Das war aber noch mit anderen Reifen und im Gelände. Im reinen Straßenbetrieb ist noch nichts passiert


----------



## Shivar (14. Juni 2018)

Was ist das für ein Kettenblatt bezogen auf die Zahn-Anzahl?


----------



## Spezi66 (14. Juni 2018)

Ist ein 50er, für die niederrheinische Tiefebene vollkommen OK.


----------



## svennox (16. Juni 2018)

egmont schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spanish-titanium-and-classical-bikes-meeting-11th-edition.873079/
> 
> Das Merlin mußte ich mal aus dem Klassiker Forum `retten`. Schließlich gehört es hierher.
> Hammer!


mega schön!


----------



## svennox (17. Juni 2018)

ACH wenn ich gerade dabei bin,
 kann ich ja auch hier ..schnell mal meine kleine "neue" Bastelei zeigen ..DENN..
ich hab einfach mal zum Spaß einen "speed" LRS aus Carbon von HMS mit Hügi-swiss-Naben verbaut ..
im absoluten Traumneuzustand, obwohl der Radsatz .. so wie auch das restliche Fahrrad ja aus den 90igern ist


----------



## Fischland (18. Juni 2018)

...die dünnen Reifen verlieren sich total im Rahmen.
(dann doch lieber richtig Rennrad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Collector (19. Juni 2018)

Habe den Rocky Mountain Carve von 2003 mit etwas neuere Teile neu aufgebaut.


----------



## Bike_Collector (19. Juni 2018)

Denke mal das der Colnago ein Update gebraucht hat. Full Update mit XTR, Tune, KCNC usw....


----------



## dodderer (19. Juni 2018)

Wie fährt sich die XTR mit den UV-Pedalen?    
Grüße


----------



## Bike_Collector (19. Juni 2018)

dodderer schrieb:


> Wie fährt sich die XTR mit den UV-Pedalen?
> Grüße


Sehr gut, echt empfehlenswert.


----------



## Spezi66 (19. Juni 2018)

Heute war mal das 97er DEER dran


----------



## egmont (19. Juni 2018)

Tolles Rad, souveräner Aufbau Tom!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezi66 (19. Juni 2018)

Danke


----------



## svennox (24. Juni 2018)

@Fischland ..sehe ich ja im Grunde genauso ..
aber fahren tut es sich SO.. echt extrem leichtgängig und schnell
UND Zeitlich paßt es ja auch perfekt zum Bike .. aber den originalen MTB LRS hab ich natürlich auch noch rumliegen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (27. Juni 2018)




----------



## KriklKrakl (30. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch relativ neu hier und habe bisher nur hin und wieder mitgelesen und herumgestöbert. Dabei konnte ich schon die ein oder andere interessante und hilfreiche Information für mich abgreifen. Danke dafür!

Nachdem ich kürzlich mein altes Jugendbike wieder aufgebaut habe, möchte ich euch das Ergebnis nicht vorenthalten. Auch wenn ich mich fast nicht traue es vorzuzeigen, bei den vielen schönen Bikes hier in dieser Galerie.

Original von 1996 (oder 1997?) sind Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz und Vorbau.
Die HS33 habe ich 1998 montiert.
2008 habe ich das Bike dann in den Ruhestand geschickt und seither fristeten Rahmen, Gabel, Bremsen ihr Dasein als Deko in der Wohnung.
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich dann angefangen aus den Restekisten von Freunden und Kollegen oder auch aus den einschlägigen Marktplätzen ein paar günstige Teile zusammenzusuchen, um das Bike wieder auf die Straße zu bringen. Ohne Rücksicht auf Originalität.


----------



## dodderer (30. Juni 2018)

KriklKrakl schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ohne Rücksicht auf Originalität.



So ist es richtig, aufbauen wie es gefällt und passt, und nicht über den Originalkram nachdenken


----------



## ilovemyrocky (7. Juli 2018)

Heute endlich die Jungfernfahrt mit meine 97'er Element t.o.





Danach gabs dann noch ne kleine Tour mit meiner Frau und dem 96'er Vertex t.o.


----------



## Shivar (8. Juli 2018)

Respekt!
Allein die postgelben Race Line und die 500er zu suchen und finden, dürfte Jahre gekostet haben.
Sehr schön anzusehen!


----------



## Freefall79 (8. Juli 2018)

Shivar schrieb:


> ... die 500er zu suchen und finden, dürfte Jahre gekostet haben.



Was meinst Du mit 500er? Die Felgen?


----------



## lupus_bhg (8. Juli 2018)

Killer V jetzt mit der P-Bone und XT-Bremsen


----------



## Shivar (8. Juli 2018)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit 500er? Die Felgen?



Mit 500er meine ich die streng limitierte Edition der Maguras in post-gelb. Anstatt "Race-line", wie beim Fully, steht bei Hardtail auf dem unteren Bild da nur "500" auf den Hebeln.
Ich habe bisher nicht rausfinden können, was der Anlass war für die Dinger, aber die sind extrem selten und tauchen mit Glück alle paar Jahre mal als Angebot im Netz auf. Dürfte von all den schönen Parts an dem Bike, wohl das Highlight im Bezug auf Seltenheit sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (9. Juli 2018)

Shivar schrieb:


> Mit 500er meine ich die streng limitierte Edition der Maguras in post-gelb. Anstatt "Race-line", wie beim Fully, steht bei Hardtail auf dem unteren Bild da nur "500" auf den Hebeln.



Zwar habe ich die „500“ auf den Hebeln noch immer nicht entdeckt, sondern eher eine eigenwillige „HS 22“-Beschriftung (Bild im Album zum Vertex), aber vielen Dank für den Einblick. Mit den Magura Felgenbremsen habe ich mich nie wirklich befasst und habe da eine steile Lernkurve 

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## ilovemyrocky (9. Juli 2018)

Eigentlich hat es mit der Teilebeschaffung für die beiden Bikes super funktioniert.
Aber du hast recht, hat schon ne Weile gedauert und manchmal muss man einfach Teile kaufen wenn sie verfügbar sind und nicht gleich an ein Bike kommen. So Sachen wie Syncros Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze und Race Face Kurbel und Steuersatz kann man immer mal wieder gebrauchen.
Die 2 Sätze Maguras in RS Judy gelb habe ich hier aus dem Forum und die Suche hat jedesmal nicht mehr als einen Woche gedauert.
Manchmal darf man ja auch mal Glück haben. 
Ich habe sogar noch eine Satz Bremsen (ohne Hebel) in NOS ergattert. Die kommen dann irgednwann an den Element Repaint mit den roten Altek Bremshebeln.
Aber keiner meiner Bremshebel hat einen 500 Aufdruck. Zum Glück.



Shivar schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Allein die postgelben Race Line und die 500er zu suchen und finden, dürfte Jahre gekostet haben.
> Sehr schön anzusehen!


----------



## Shivar (9. Juli 2018)

Ah, ok.
Das sah auf dem Photo vom Hardtail so aus.
Finde jetzt auch kein Beleg-Photo spontan von der "500"er. 
Trotzdem schön!


----------



## dodderer (9. Juli 2018)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Killer V jetzt mit der P-Bone und XT-Bremsen


Der schönste CD Rahmen ever.................


----------



## philipp7586 (1. August 2018)

Mein gutes altes PurePower hat im neuen Keller endlich wieder Platz und durfte zurück zu mir.
Ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt, wie gut sich das Rad fährt und wie viel es aushlät. Hat jeden Spaß mitgemacht, seit ich es im Jahr 2002 bekommen habe - und das anstandslos.


----------



## baerst5 (1. August 2018)

Mit X-Vert vorne


----------



## edwardje (1. August 2018)

Mein altes bike, mit schon verwitterte Lack...


----------



## magas (1. August 2018)

die Y - Geräte von Trek fand ich damals schon ziemlich sexy - Heute haben sie auch noch ihren Reiz 

aber wie kam es zu dem look - hast Du da nachgeholfen od. der UV-Strahlung freie Hand gelassen


----------



## philipp7586 (1. August 2018)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Mit X-Vert vorne


Die besten Bauteile sind mMn die Primo Kurbel und das BMX Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edwardje (1. August 2018)

magas schrieb:


> die Y - Geräte von Trek fand ich damals schon ziemlich sexy - Heute haben sie auch noch ihren Reiz
> 
> aber wie kam es zu dem look - hast Du da nachgeholfen od. der UV-Strahlung freie Hand gelassen



Das Fahrrad steht teilweise in ein Raum wo es über 60 grad ist oder starke Minus Temperaturen hat.  Von aussen schaut's verwittert aus,  aber fährt noch wie immer.  Es ist mein Holland Bike für niederländische trails .


----------



## magas (2. August 2018)

schaut auf jeden Fall ziemlich cool aus und wenn es die Funktion nicht beeinträchtigt; umso besser


----------



## egmont (5. August 2018)

Eigentlich kein Fan von Y,  find ich das Trek voll knorke!


----------



## Deleted 149952 (22. September 2018)




----------



## edwardje (22. September 2018)

Proflex ist super geil!! Bin vor 3 Wochen noch ein Marathon (3900 hm) gefahren mit meine. Geht nicht sehr leicht, mach allerdings um so mehr Spass mit so eine Machine an zu treten zwischen 29 Zoll und co .


----------



## Deleted 149952 (22. September 2018)

Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (22. September 2018)

edwardje schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 775732
> 
> Proflex ist super geil!! Bin vor 3 Wochen noch ein Marathon (3900 hm) gefahren mit meine. Geht nicht sehr leicht, mach allerdings um so mehr Spass mit so eine Machine an zu treten zwischen 29 Zoll und co .


Sieht megageil aus die Fuhre! 
Da haste aber so einiges dran gemacht, gell?
Die ollen Elastomere sind da jedenfalls nicht mehr dran.


----------



## edwardje (22. September 2018)

Es ist noch komplett Orginal.  Dieses Bike hat schon die gelbe noleen Federn gehabt und den elektronischen Smart shock. Die habe ich komplett zerlegt und mit neue dichtungen bestückt.  Es ist dass proflex/ K2 4000 aus 1998.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (23. September 2018)

Okay..
Ich hatte "856" auf Deinem Rahmen gelesen und es dann gegoogelt, da kamen dann viele Proflex mit archaischen Elastomerfederungen zum Vorschein.. ^^

Ein '97er 857 wurde ja mal von Neil auf GNBM vorgestellt






und anschließend mußte es noch gegen ein aktuelles Canyon antreten.
Schon lustig zu sehen.

Du hast aber nen breiteren Lenker mit kürzerem Vorbau montiert, oder?
Sieht auf dem Foto zumindest so aus.


----------



## edwardje (23. September 2018)

So habe ich den Rahmen abgeholt. Sie is sehr fertig gewesen. Weil ich keine Aufkleber von k2 bekommen könnte, habe ich die von der proflex 856 genommen.  Übrigens finde ich proflex schöner drauf wie k2. Kwadie.de  hat den Rahmen neu gepulvert.  Den hinteren rahmen  hsbe ich elber matt mit klarlack überzogen. 
Der Lenker ist von kcnc weil der alte verbogen war.  Der vorbau ist 100mm lang.



 






 
Kauf dir ein altes, es ist es sich Wert.  Mit den Rahmen kann man wirklich viel schönes machen..


----------



## Hammer-Ali (23. September 2018)

Neils Proflex hatnen 140mm Controltech Vorbau verbaut, dagegen sind Deine 100mm richtig kurz.. Ich


----------



## edwardje (23. September 2018)

Stimmt


----------



## MatzeLive81 (6. Oktober 2018)

... Sonne tanken ...


----------



## leftyben (23. November 2018)

Jetzt hab ich doch wieder ne Federgabel eingebaut...


----------



## Sittenstrolch (24. November 2018)

Endlich mal einer, der Michelin zu schätzen weiß. Viel zu unterrepräsentiert, zu unrecht.


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (27. November 2018)

leftyben schrieb:


> Genau: wenn schon, dann das Raven ll
> Ein heißes Teil!


Finger weg vom Raven 2, es gab mehrere Rückrufe!!
Und welcher Besitzer hat diese auch durchgeführt?
Zumal nach allen Rückrufen und Nachbesserungen das Carbon Bike schwerer wurde als das Aluminium Pendant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walt0or (1. Dezember 2018)

War immer ein sehr sehr treuer begleiter bis ich letzte Woche auf ein Fully Umstieg


----------



## Mithras (2. Dezember 2018)

edwardje schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad steht teilweise in ein Raum wo es über 60 grad ist oder starke Minus Temperaturen hat.  Von aussen schaut's verwittert aus,  aber fährt noch wie immer.  Es ist mein Holland Bike für niederländische trails .
> Anhang anzeigen 758588



Wow und das macht das so gut mit ? Klasse, meins hing aber auch  über 10 Jahre kopfüber auf nem Dachboden, nun hab ich es vor zwei Jahren mal komplett überarbeitet, aktuell ziert es im Schlafzimmer die Wand und wird vllt 2x im Jahr gefahren


----------



## edwardje (3. Dezember 2018)

Mithras schrieb:


> Wow und das macht das so gut mit ? Klasse, meins hing aber auch  über 10 Jahre kopfüber auf nem Dachboden, nun hab ich es vor zwei Jahren mal komplett überarbeitet, aktuell ziert es im Schlafzimmer die Wand und wird vllt 2x im Jahr gefahren



Die Trek Rahmen sind ziemlich unzerstörbar. Ich habe 3 Trek y aufgebaut stehen wobei dieser einen den Ganzen Jahr in ein  Stall unter ein Blechdach steht in den niederlände. Im Sommer brennst dort weg. Das Rad steht schon seit 10 Jahre so und wird 5 mal im Jahr gefahren. Der Rahmen füllt sich noch super an.


----------



## edwardje (4. Dezember 2018)

Habe mein lts gegen ein sts umgetauscht.  es bleibt ein Meilenstein der MTB Geschichte.


----------



## ceo (30. Dezember 2018)

das aufbauprojekt dieses raren 1997er gt lightning 20" für meinen bruder ist seit den feiertagen beendet, zumindest phase eins  
vorläufiges fazit: 9,5kg geschwindigkeit, spaß und understatement  – und noch mehr potential....


----------



## ice (30. Dezember 2018)

sieht soweit nicht schlecht aus 

 als Phase 2 würde ich dann mal ne schwarze Kurbel dran schrauben


----------



## Hammer-Ali (30. Dezember 2018)

Schickes Gerät. 
Und ne schwarze Kurbel würde dem Teil optisch tatsächlich gut tun, da hat @ice schon recht.


----------



## dodderer (30. Dezember 2018)

Sehr schön, hoffentlich wird es auch artgerecht genutzt


----------



## tofu1000 (30. Dezember 2018)

ice schrieb:


> sieht soweit nicht schlecht aus
> 
> als Phase 2 würde ich dann mal ne schwarze Kurbel dran schrauben



+1 
plus schwarze Blätter. Und vielleicht weniger Spacern und ggf. einem steileren Vorbau. Aber insgesamt ein heisser Ofen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (31. Dezember 2018)

Traumhaftes Rad! Habe meins leider schon lang nicht mehr bewegt


----------



## leftyben (11. Januar 2019)

leftyben schrieb:


> Upcycling Kona nunu
> Anhang anzeigen 723275 Anhang anzeigen 723276
> Den Rahmen hab ich für 35€ aus den KA. Eigentlich wollt ich mir damit ein Rad zambauen, dass man auch mal länger wo stehen lassen kann. Aber irgendwie hab ich’s wieder nicht hinbekommen...


Nach kleineren Anpassungen ist es jetzt fit für den Winter.


----------



## manuelschafer (27. Januar 2019)

KLEINe 7







vorher die normalen Schwalbe Spikes gehabt, die Pro sind in Alu doch nun auch gefühlt/gefahren wesentlich leichter


----------



## ice (1. Februar 2019)

Hi,
nachdem das Dagger jetzt ein paar Änderungen über sich ergehen lassen mußte, darf es wiedermal in der Galerie erscheinen ... denke ich ...
es wurden dieses mal einige silberne Teile entfernt und durch schwarze ersetzt ...





schönes Wochenende


----------



## leftyben (3. Februar 2019)

Bei den Maguras bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, drum sind die Züge noch nicht gscheid verlegt.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (3. Februar 2019)

leftyben schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 822013
> Bei den Maguras bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, drum sind die Züge noch nicht gscheid verlegt.


Wenn sie gut bremsen, warum nicht.
Ansonsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (3. Februar 2019)

grün schwarzes Element 


   kann ich auch


----------



## Shivar (3. Februar 2019)

Hatten die HS33 FROG nicht eigentlich silberne Anbauteile und silberne CNC-Booster?


----------



## leftyben (3. Februar 2019)

Shivar schrieb:


> Hatten die HS33 FROG nicht eigentlich silberne Anbauteile und silberne CNC-Booster?


Ja, ich dachte mir, dass schwarz besser passt. Die vordere musste ich eh auf Evolution II umrüsten. Ging sonst mit der Gabel nicht...


----------



## egmont (6. Februar 2019)

leftyben schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 822013
> Bei den Maguras bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, drum sind die Züge noch nicht gscheid verlegt.



Die Kermit-Maguras kommen auf dem Bild ziemlich gut/ passend und wenn ich mir den großen Rahmen und die Sattelstütze anschaue; das passt erst recht!


----------



## black-panther (6. Februar 2019)

Das Dagger gefällt mir richtig gut. Besonders der Sattel!! Als wäre er extra für dieses Rad gemacht worden. Klasse


----------



## leftyben (8. Februar 2019)

Neu sind die 98er Sid und die blauen Hügis. Die ersetzen die Klingel. Rrrrr...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. Februar 2019)

Das Blau der Gabel beißt sich leider leicht mit dem Blau des GT-Schriftzugs.


----------



## leftyben (8. Februar 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Das Blau der Gabel beißt sich leider leicht mit dem Blau des GT-Schriftzugs.


Sobald ich eine SID in Electric Blue auftreibe, kommt die rein ;-)


----------



## egmont (8. Februar 2019)

leftyben schrieb:


> Sobald ich eine SID in Electric Blue auftreibe, kommt die rein ;-)



Deine wunderschöne Worldcup?


----------



## leftyben (8. Februar 2019)

egmont schrieb:


> Deine wunderschöne Worldcup?


Wäre auch einen Versuch wert. Mal sehen wie es mit der Länge hinhaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shivar (9. Februar 2019)

Welche Rahmegröße ist das Zaskar?


----------



## leftyben (9. Februar 2019)

leftyben schrieb:


> Wäre auch einen Versuch wert. Mal sehen wie es mit der Länge hinhaut.


Mit dem Syncros Vorbau ist der Schaft zu kurz. Es fehlt grad ein halber cm...


----------



## egmont (9. Februar 2019)

leftyben schrieb:


> Mit dem Syncros Vorbau ist der Schaft zu kurz. Es fehlt grad ein halber cm...




Mist!





https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/d4bedf41-37d0-4a6f-97c9-51e0b708d346-jpeg.823583/


----------



## manuelschafer (25. Februar 2019)

Black_is_beautiful, Tarn-logo-try


----------



## Fischland (20. März 2019)

STEVENS is fertig...


----------



## Deleted 149952 (20. März 2019)

Old Youngtimer von Uphillrakete auf "Waldautobahnschaukel" zurück gerüstet


----------



## -Borg- (22. März 2019)

Moinmoin!

Ich hab meinen Youngtimer auch mal aus dem Keller befreit.
Ich bin neu hier, eigentlich wegen Kinderrädern hier gelandet. Die Bilder hier haben aber Erinnerungen geweckt...

Stevens 9.5.2 von 1998

































Funktioniert noch tadellos, muss ich aber mal komplett aufarbeiten.

LG Borg


----------



## leftyben (29. März 2019)

leftyben schrieb:


> Sobald ich eine SID in Electric Blue auftreibe, kommt die rein ;-)


Here it is...


----------



## tofu1000 (2. April 2019)

Ich "Poserschwein" muss meine neueste Fertigstellung auch direkt noch euch unter die Nase reiben, bin schließlich stolz wie Oskar :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (2. April 2019)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich "Poserschwein" muss meine neueste Fertigstellung auch direkt noch euch unter die Nase reiben, bin schließlich stolz wie Oskar :


Zu Recht!


----------



## ceo (2. April 2019)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> neueste Fertigstellung


schönes rad  wie hast du die altek hebel geschwärzt (oder gab's die etwa mal so)?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. April 2019)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich "Poserschwein" muss meine neueste Fertigstellung auch direkt noch euch unter die Nase reiben, bin schließlich stolz wie Oskar :


Sieht echt geil aus!
Und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## Shivar (2. April 2019)

Schönes Photo auch!


----------



## egmont (2. April 2019)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich "Poserschwein" muss meine neueste Fertigstellung auch direkt noch euch unter die Nase reiben, bin schließlich stolz wie Oskar :


----------



## tofu1000 (5. April 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Blumen. Die Schleuder steht jetzt im Schlafzimmer und ist das Letzte was ich abends, und das Erste, was ich morgens sehe... 



leftyben schrieb:


> Zu Recht!





ceo schrieb:


> schönes rad  wie hast du die altek hebel geschwärzt (oder gab's die etwa mal so)?



Die Alteks scheinen in der Tat schon original so. Faszinierenderweise teilweise eloxiert, teilweise lackiert...



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Sieht echt geil aus!
> Und wie fährt es sich?



Danke! Einen vollständigen Eindruck konnte ich mir noch nicht machen. Es war eher die "Werfterprobungsfahrt". Aber schon dabei zeigte sich, dass der Hinterbau dank Enduro MAX Bearings (die verbauten Stöcklis waren leider tw. platt) sensibel, fast zu sensibel für den alten Dämpfer reagiert. Hat was von einer Sänfte... Und ich hab den Eindruck, als ob der Bock im kurvigen Gelände einen etwas "anderen" Körpereinsatz verlangt... 



Shivar schrieb:


> Schönes Photo auch!





egmont schrieb:


>



Hier noch als kleine Zugabe ein Bild der selbst erstellten Dekore. Die WM-Farben gabs eigentlich nur beim STS-DH....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (5. April 2019)

ceo schrieb:


> schönes rad  wie hast du die altek hebel geschwärzt (oder gab's die etwa mal so)?





tofu1000 schrieb:


> Die Alteks scheinen in der Tat schon original so. Faszinierenderweise teilweise eloxiert, teilweise lackiert...


lass mich raten, die eigentlichen hebel sind lackiert? wollte meine mal umeloxieren, aber die haben eine verpresste messinghülse....
mwn gibt es sie eigentlich nur mit silbernen hebeln. ich vermute, deine sind costumized einzelstücke.


----------



## leftyben (6. April 2019)

Fürs Rennrad war der Schlag am Hinterrad mittlerweile zu groß. Die Magura verzeiht da mehr...


----------



## Shivar (6. April 2019)

Wow!
26" auf 28"?
Der Adapter für den Rahmen, noch nie gesehen sowas. Vielleicht bin ich da nicht up to date, aber magste dazu was erzählen?


----------



## leftyben (7. April 2019)

Shivar schrieb:


> Wow!
> 26" auf 28"?
> Der Adapter für den Rahmen, noch nie gesehen sowas. Vielleicht bin ich da nicht up to date, aber magste dazu was erzählen?


Ja, ist ein Adapter von Mavic. An den kam ich per Zufall: er war an einem Rahmen verbaut, den ich über die Kleinanzeigen erstanden habe. Hier wird er neben anderen Optionen aufgeführt.
https://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/26-700c-conversion-pics-571370.html Auch hier im Form hab ich schon ein paar mal drüber gelesen. Nachdem es ihn kaum mehr gibt haben sich ein paar Kollegen das Ding nachgebaut.
Er funktioniert einwandfrei. Optisch kein Leckerbissen, aber in Kombination mit den Maguras find ich’s noch OK.


----------



## leftyben (7. April 2019)

So sieht’s im detail bei meinem vertex aus:



Die Gabel ist eine NOX. Das Rad fährt sich sehr gut. Agil und schnell. Und an der Ampel gern Gesprächsthema.


----------



## Shivar (7. April 2019)

Knüller! 
Falls Du den Adapter mal ausborgen würdest wollen, damit man anhand dessen einen neuen baut, gib gern Bescheid! Hab da einen Fräs-Kollegen an der Hand...

Von der Geometrie und Fahrweise am ehesten zu vergleichen mit? Rennrad? MTB? Trekking-Rad? Fitnessbike?


----------



## Fischland (15. April 2019)

Storck is fertig....


----------



## stefanolo (16. April 2019)

Neu im Stall, 97er Grizzly RC Celeste Team wenn es denn stimmt... Muss erst schauen wohin das noch führt!


----------



## egmont (16. April 2019)

stefanolo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 850551
> 
> Neu im Stall, 98er (?) Martini Bianchi Race... Muss erst schauen wohin das noch führt!



Allein wg ihrer Herkunft und der schönen Farbe find ich die Celeste-Bianchis immer schon  sehr schön. Das ist bei diesem Stahlrahmen nicht anders.

Abschrecken würde mich nur das fehlende Slope. Mit der 100mm Sid immer noch ein beinahe gerades Oberrohr. Und laaaang obendrein.
Schneller, fieser Schinder. 

Wenn ich die filigranen S-Bendstrebchen nebst XTR Vs so anschaue. Der brutalstmögliche Booster hilft bestimmt / thront da nicht umsonst.


----------



## stefanolo (16. April 2019)

egmont schrieb:


> Allein wg ihrer Herkunft und der schönen Farbe find ich die Celeste-Bianchis immer schon  sehr schön. Das ist bei diesem Stahlrahmen nicht anders.
> 
> Abschrecken würde mich nur das fehlende Slope. Mit der 100mm Sid immer noch ein beinahe gerades Oberrohr. Und laaaang obendrein.
> Schneller, fieser Schinder.
> ...




Ich finde das Martini-Bianchi Design aus der Zeit auch einfach schön. Der Hinterbau ist eigentlich nicht soo zart, aber es hat sicher einen Grund das die Booster mit dabei waren. Die Sid Carbon wird glaube ich nicht bleiben, die ist mir echt zu schade - ist aus 2003 herum und makellos. Die Spengles werden auch nicht bleiben denke ich - bin aber gespannt wie die Rollen, aussehen tun sie ja schnell.

Mit den Oberrohr hast du Recht, bei meinen Beinen aber ok. Allerdings einer der ersten Rahmen die ich habe bei der eine 400er Stütze komplett unnötig ist. Badends habe ich schon runtergegangen, breiten Lenker drauf. Bin schon gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt und wie es weitergeht bei dem Rad, es ruft ja eigentlich nach silbernen Teilen, Flite in Celeste wäre auch schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egmont (16. April 2019)

stefanolo schrieb:


> Ich finde das Martini-Bianchi Design aus der Zeit auch einfach schön. Der Hinterbau ist eigentlich nicht soo zart, aber es hat sicher einen Grund das die Booster mit dabei waren. Die Sid Carbon wird glaube ich nicht bleiben, die ist mir echt zu schade - ist aus 2003 herum und makellos. Die Spengles werden auch nicht bleiben denke ich - bin aber gespannt wie die Rollen, aussehen tun sie ja schnell.
> 
> Mit den Oberrohr hast du Recht, bei meinen Beinen aber ok. Allerdings einer der ersten Rahmen die ich habe bei der eine 400er Stütze komplett unnötig ist. Badends habe ich schon runtergegangen, breiten Lenker drauf. Bin schon gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt und wie es weitergeht bei dem Rad, es ruft ja eigentlich nach silbernen Teilen, Flite in Celeste wäre auch schön...



Ein Bianchi in Martini-Celeste war immer schön und wird immer schön bleiben. Das ist absolut zeitlos; stilsicher.
Mir ist nur noch kein passendes Angebot, im richtigen Moment, über den Weg gelaufen.

Mach mal den Vergleich mit und ohne Booster (sind ja bloß zwei Schrauben)...und dann beim Bremsen auf die Stahlstreben achten. 
Vllt. findest Du ja etwas dezenteres als diesen unförmigen Trumm.

Stimmt: Silber!  Das macht den Rahmen/das Rad vollends 
Dazu kann es eigentlich nur eine Gabel geben: Marzocchi!

Wobei ich aber sagen muß; dass das Rad so wie es derzeit dasteht, schon ein Hammerteil ist! Das würd` ich gern mal um die Ecken treiben. 

Es gab sogar mal einen Martini-Flite:






Ganz viel Freude beim Fahren&Grübeln


PS: Schau mal unters Tretlager. Ich denke die ersten beiden Ziffern geben Auskunft über das Jahr.


----------



## stefanolo (16. April 2019)

@egmont F604 steht bei mir am Tretlager und eine schöne Bianchi Prägung in schwarz, gibt leider keinen Jahreshinweis der sich mir erschliesst... Der Martini Racing ist super, in freier Wildbahn aber auch eher selten... SS flexen auch mit dem Booster ganz gut )). Ist ein Shimano Carbon, eigentlich schön gemacht. Einen ADP Carbon habe ich auch noch, der ist schlanker. Muss ich mal checken wie der aussieht.


----------



## egmont (16. April 2019)

Die massiven Shimano-Parallelogramm Vs mit ihrem zusätzlichen Hebel haben von allen V-Brakes die meiste Power.
Das wundert es mich nicht, dass es Dir die SS biegt; erst recht nicht, wenn es bloß ein Carbon-Booster ist. Von daher macht das ADP-Spielzeug wenig Sinn. Zumindest wenn Du nicht noch mehr Butter im rechten Bremshebel in Kauf nehmen möchtest.

Alternativ `ne andere V verbauen: Sämtliche Avids z.B. geben früher nach/flexen mehr. Da reicht ein schlanker Booster.


----------



## stefanolo (16. April 2019)

Stimmt, allerdings ist hinten für mich nicht kritisch wenn es flext. Je nach Winkel ist der Shimano eigentlich ganz schön. Muss noch wegen Laufrädern überlegen, eine PMP Nabe hab ich noch da... Mit Marzocci hast du Recht, letztes Jahr war mal eine rote Luftgabel im Markt...


----------



## egmont (16. April 2019)

stefanolo schrieb:


> Stimmt, allerdings ist hinten für mich nicht kritisch wenn es flext. Je nach Winkel ist der Shimano eigentlich ganz schön. Muss noch wegen Laufrädern überlegen, eine PMP Nabe hab ich noch da... Mit Marzocci hast du Recht, letztes Jahr war mal eine rote Luftgabel im Markt...



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mar...-bam-2002er-z1-drop-off.887807/#post-15849638


----------



## stefanolo (16. April 2019)

super, schon in kontakt! zwar nicht leicht aber super funktion und optisch spannend!


----------



## egmont (16. April 2019)

stefanolo schrieb:


> super, schon in kontakt! zwar nicht leicht aber super funktion und optisch spannend!


Die Z2 in dem Rot, an diesem Celesterahmen. Das knallt! 
Bin (fast) ein wenig neidisch auf diese schöne Aufgabe.
Magst Du nicht doch vllt. einen kleinen Aufbauthread anstoßen? Bin sicher nicht der Einzige der gern dabei wäre. Mußt ja nicht hetzen...


----------



## stefanolo (17. April 2019)

schau mer mal... hoffe ich bekomm die z2. für fäden bin ich voll der captain slowbuild, die geduld bringt hier keiner mit )))


----------



## leftyben (17. April 2019)

stefanolo schrieb:


> schau mer mal... hoffe ich bekomm die z2. für fäden bin ich voll der captain slowbuild, die geduld bringt hier keiner mit )))


Wenn du ne rote Z2 brauchst, geb Bescheid: noch könnte ich sie dir zur Manitou dazu packen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanolo (17. April 2019)

leftyben schrieb:


> Wenn du ne rote Z2 brauchst, geb Bescheid: noch könnte ich sie dir zur Manitou dazu packen...



Uh cool, dann warte mit dem Versand bitte noch  - eilt ja nicht. Ich warte mal auf die Antwort ab, aber vielleicht kannst du mit ein Bild mit dem Zustand zukommen lassen?!


----------



## leftyben (17. April 2019)

stefanolo schrieb:


> Uh cool, dann warte mit dem Versand bitte noch  - eilt ja nicht. Ich warte mal auf die Antwort ab, aber vielleicht kannst du mit ein Bild mit dem Zustand zukommen lassen?!


PN.


----------



## stefanolo (17. April 2019)

top, thx!


----------



## MForrest (17. April 2019)

egmont schrieb:


> Ein Bianchi in Martini-Celeste war immer schön und wird immer schön bleiben. Das ist absolut zeitlos; stilsicher.
> Mir ist nur noch kein passendes Angebot, im richtigen Moment, über den Weg gelaufen.
> 
> Mach mal den Vergleich mit und ohne Booster (sind ja bloß zwei Schrauben)...und dann beim Bremsen auf die Stahlstreben achten.
> ...




Hi egmont,

im ebay-Kleinanzeigen ist noch ein komplettes drin ...

Gruß Martin


----------



## egmont (17. April 2019)

Danke Martin,
aber derzeit kommen (erst einmal) keine neuen Räder. Bin recht glücklich-satt bzw. für jeden Zweck ist hier, da und dort,  das richtige Rad.
Die Martini- Bianchi sind wohl alle ziemliche Racer. Bikes mit fiesen 90er Geos sind aber zwztl. ein absolutes No-Go. Ich würde es einfach nicht so gern fahren und lediglich besitzen...wozu?


----------



## leftyben (17. April 2019)

egmont schrieb:


> Danke Martin,
> aber derzeit kommen (erst einmal) keine neuen Räder. Bin recht glücklich-satt bzw. für jeden Zweck ist hier, da und dort,  das richtige Rad.
> Die Martini- Bianchi sind wohl alle ziemliche Racer. Bikes mit fiesen 90er Geos sind aber zwztl. ein absolutes No-Go. Ich würde es einfach nicht so gern fahren und lediglich besitzen...wozu?


Sehr vernünftig!
Btw: ich hab ein paar meiner Räder an mein Büro verkauft. So sind sie nicht ganz weg und ich hab Platz für Neues.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flesh-gear (21. April 2019)

Mein treuer Begleiter seit 1995.


----------



## magas (23. April 2019)

flesh-gear schrieb:


> Mein treuer Begleiter seit 1995.



hast Du den Hauptrahmen selbst geschweißt, oder machen lassen ? welche Rohre ?


----------



## joglo (27. April 2019)

Möchte hier auch mal meinen Gebrauchs-Youngtimer vorstellen:
Ein exotisches K2 Razorback Team SL von 2004 mit XTR 960 (ich persönlich finde dual-control ja schick...).
Aus der Schweiz als Leiche günstig importiert.
   
Leider waren die decals und der LRS (Ventillöcher aufgebohrt und gerissen) nicht zu retten. Mittlerweile hab ich aber wieder einen Systemlaufradsatz. Der recht einzigartige Dämpfer mit pull shock ist (wieder) top, im Allgemeinen arbeitet der Hinterbau unauffällig und feinfühlig.
So macht mir das Bike recht viel Spaß, u.a. weil nur 10,8Kg leicht.


----------



## dodderer (27. April 2019)

Wenn Du noch so nen LRS in gut suchst, melde Dich.......................


----------



## joglo (27. April 2019)

dodderer schrieb:


> Wenn Du noch so nen LRS in gut suchst, melde Dich.......................


Danke, Shimano WH-M765 Laufräder hab ich wieder aufgetrieben. WH-M575 hab ich auch noch an einem anderen Rad, sehen noch besser aus.. (halt schwerer). Wenn aber jemand einen Satz Shimano WH-M965, die XTR Variante, übrig hat und zu einem bezahlbaren Preis verkaufen möchte bitte per PN anbieten...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Mai 2019)

joglo schrieb:


> Möchte hier auch mal meinen Gebrauchs-Youngtimer vorstellen:
> Ein exotisches K2 Razorback Team SL von 2004 mit XTR 960 (ich persönlich finde dual-control ja schick...).
> Aus der Schweiz als Leiche günstig importiert.
> Anhang anzeigen 855274 Anhang anzeigen 855275 Anhang anzeigen 855276
> ...


Wie cool! Auf den ersten Blick sucht man die vordere Dämpferbefestigung... 
Auch sonst schickes Rad. Nur die Stütze passt m. E. optisch nicht so gut rein mit den gelb-roten Logos.


----------



## Magicmostard (19. Mai 2019)

Möchte auch meinen Gebrauchsrenner vorstellen:
POISON Arsen AM XXL. Recht umfangreich restauriert, auf Grund meiner Größe (1,90m) war es tw. gar nicht so einfach.
Doch ich finde es ist ganz gut gelungen. Gabel und Dämpfer nach total Restauration fahren sich wie neu und ich konnte 
sie wirklich ganz gut abstimmen. Für die Halden hier im Pott ist es toll. Das Bike macht mir wirklich viel Spaß und wird sicherlich
noch eine ganze Zeit lang von mir bewegt werden.


----------



## zx150 (20. Mai 2019)

Moin,

Mein aktueller Neuzugang: 1992er Scott Peak

Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel würde ich gern etwas updaten. Der Lenker soll flat bleiben. Was würde euch spontan passendes einfallen?


----------



## stefanolo (21. Mai 2019)

war original glaube ich ritchey


----------



## egmont (21. Mai 2019)

zx150 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Mein aktueller Neuzugang: 1992er Scott Peak
> 
> Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel würde ich gern etwas updaten. Der Lenker soll flat bleiben. Was würde euch spontan passendes einfallen?






 

Vorbau und Lenker passen doch super; da sehe ich überhaupt keinen Bedarf. Im Gegenteil; wie gemacht.
Sattel UND Sattelstütze hingegen: Das schreit doch förmlich 'nach ner schwarzen Stütze und einem etwas weniger unförmigen Sattel.
Das Oberrohr sieht ziemlich lang ais. Die Sattelstütze dann ggf. besser OHNE Setback.

Ein wirklich schöner Gebrauchsklassiker ohne Chichi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zx150 (21. Mai 2019)

egmont schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 865041
> 
> Vorbau und Lenker passen doch super; da sehe ich überhaupt keinen Bedarf. Im Gegenteil; wie gemacht.
> Sattel UND Sattelstütze hingegen: Das schreit doch förmlich 'nach ner schwarzen Stütze und einem etwas weniger unförmigen Sattel.
> ...



Hi, ja das habe ich mir dann auch so gedacht. Hab jetzt schon nen schlanken Selle Italia und schau mal nach ner Stütze... mehr muss echt nicht gemacht werden. Wenn’s nur mal endlich das regnen aufhören würde... :-(

PS: wer was passendes in 25,4mm hat, kann sich melden


----------



## schloerfi (27. Juni 2019)

Hier mein Neuzugang: ein 1994er Trek 8700 Carbon, 19.5“, in tollem Zustand. Lenker und Griffe sind neu, ebenso die Sattelstütze, da die alte nicht mehr ansehnlich war. Reifen sind ebenfalls neu, Schwalbe Table Tops. Ansonsten für den Alltag die Taschenaufnahme an der Stütze, Halterung für GPS und Schloß. Fährt sich einwandfrei


----------



## dodderer (27. Juni 2019)

Mach mal dem Rad gerechtere Bilder bitte........................


----------



## schloerfi (27. Juni 2019)

dodderer schrieb:


> Mach mal dem Rad gerechtere Bilder bitte........................


Wird nachgeholt...


----------



## Shivar (28. Juni 2019)

Wie breit sind die Felgen? 
Hatte auch mal mit Table Top auf 17mm Felgen geliebäugelt, fuhr sich aber bescheiden...


----------



## SFG (28. Juni 2019)

....gerade beim Bilder aufräumen gefunden....


----------



## SFG (28. Juni 2019)




----------



## SFG (28. Juni 2019)




----------



## SFG (28. Juni 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloerfi (2. Juli 2019)

Shivar schrieb:


> Wie breit sind die Felgen?
> Hatte auch mal mit Table Top auf 17mm Felgen geliebäugelt, fuhr sich aber bescheiden...


Habe mal eben online geschaut...sind ja die originalen Matrix Singletrack Pro, folgende Maße hab ich gefunden:
20.3mm äußere Breite; 13.1mm innere Breite.

Läuft gut mit den Table Top's!


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (2. Juli 2019)

goegolo schrieb:


> Ich beantrage ebenfalls Asyl
> *
> 
> *





goegolo schrieb:


> Ich beantrage ebenfalls Asyl
> *
> 
> *


Mein Weltrekord Fahrrad, natürlich restauriert.


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (2. Juli 2019)

Das einzige Fahrrad mit Einarmschwinge hinten und vorne.
Trommelbremsen hinten und vorne.
Hier hat wohl Cannondale abgeschaut wie man eine Einarmschwinge konstruiert.


----------



## ArSt (2. Juli 2019)

Das Laiti ist ein bleischwerer Klassiker, eher nicht für Weltrekorde gemacht.  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vive-la-france-vtt-laiti.748133/


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (2. Juli 2019)

Das Laiti hält den Weltrekord im Haertetest.
Der stabilste Rahmen. Einfach mal sich kundig machen.


----------



## Turnvaterjan77 (3. Juli 2019)

Dynamite-Trail schrieb:


> Das Laiti hält den Weltrekord im Haertetest.
> Der stabilste Rahmen...


Bitte klär uns auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black-panther (3. Juli 2019)

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Holzmichl (4. Juli 2019)

Dynamite-Trail schrieb:


> Das Laiti hält den Weltrekord im Haertetest.



Sowas stand mal hier:






gegen Ende: "record du monde de descente de marches avec 10088 marches!"
Aber was da wirklich dran ist.... Die chinesische Mauer hat auf 42km "nur" 5164 Stufen. https://www.redbull.com/de-de/die-laengsten-treppen-der-welt

@Dynamite-Trail Wie hast du bei deinem Laiti die Bremszüge an dem Hebel der Trommelbremse festgemacht? Und halten die Zentralmuttern bei dir? Wie ziehst du die fest?


----------



## Miracoolx (11. Juli 2019)

GT Bravado im Neu Aufbau. Das Bike habe ich seit 1996 . OH Junge war ich da Jung  „Lach“


----------



## aspeiron (14. Juli 2019)

Mein erster Youngtimer! Für kleines Geld in der Nachbarschaft entdeckt. Nachdem ein Kollege mit einem Bridgestone MTB aus den 90ern kommt und nebenan auch ein uraltes Look Hardtail steht wollte ich auch mal was in der Richtung haben. Ist kein Katalogaufbau aber das kommt sicher noch. Im Moment soll es  nur fahren und Spaß machen.


----------



## ice (16. Juli 2019)

hier mal ein paar Fotos von der letzten Änderung und dem aktuellen Istzustand vom  " `99er Element Race"

Antrieb...
... mit neuer Kette und neuem Schaltwerk




Cockpit...
...mit den dazugehörigen Schalthebeln und dem schon etwas länger montiertem Lenker




 mein immerwieder neuverändertes Rocky


----------



## baerst5 (16. Juli 2019)

Ein Rad, das man eher selten sieht: Canyon FX 7000 limited edition. Der Rahmen wanderte mit dem Konstrukteur von Bergwerk (Gemini ST) zu Canyon und wurde für kurze Zeit mit solider Ausstattung (Magura Louise, LX/XT Antrieb und Rest Canyon Hausmarke Iridium) relativ günstig verkauft. Wir haben das Rad vor Jahren gebraucht in einem super Zustand erworben und lediglich die 80mm Black Elite durch eine 100mm Black Super Air ersetzt, andere Reifen aufgezogen und einen Lenker mit leichter Kröpfung verbaut. Sattel ist ein Terry Butterfly und damit sollte klar sein, wer in der Familie das Rad fährt


----------



## coast13 (16. Juli 2019)

@baerst5
aus welchem Jahr ist der Rahmen ?
Mein FX 2000 aus 2000 hatte da eine etwas andere Dämpferaufnahme.
Ich liebe diese Farbe bei der Gabel . Die gabs ja auch bei der Skareb
Sehr schönes Radl


----------



## baerst5 (16. Juli 2019)

Ja, dieser Bergwerk Rahmen unterscheidet sich von den damaligen FX Rahmen. Das Label FX bekam er wohl notgedrungen, als Lutz Scheffer zu Canyon wechselte. Baujahr muss ich raussuchen, es könnte Anfang 2000 gewesen sein. Hier ein alter Fred im Forum: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bergwerk-gemini-st.119214/

Hier der ursprüngliche Zustand


----------



## coast13 (16. Juli 2019)

ice schrieb:


> ...mit den dazugehörigen Schalthebeln und dem schon etwas länger montiertem Lenker



Ist das n VRO Lenker ?


----------



## ice (16. Juli 2019)

ist ein
Syntace Vector carbon / Lowrider

gibt es die VRO überhaubt in Carbon ? auf alle Fälle haben die VRO`s diese 2Ringe in der Mitte

guckst du hier ... der 3. von oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerst5 (17. Juli 2019)

coast13 schrieb:


> @baerst5
> aus welchem Jahr ist der Rahmen ?
> Mein FX 3000 aus 2000 hatte da eine etwas andere Dämpferaufnahme.
> Ich liebe diese Farbe bei der Gabel . Die gabs ja auch bei der Skareb
> Sehr schönes Radl



Ich habe mal die damalige Beschreibung herausgesucht, klingt schon etwas blumig, aber das Gesamtgewicht des Komplettrades ist m.E. für die Zeit gar nicht so schlecht.
"Rahmen: Super Active Eingelenker mit High Performance Aluminium 7005 und „Super-Stiff“ Ultralite Hinterbau, handmade, New Canyon Disc Dropout, designed by Lutz Scheffer, Größe: Medium (18,5”), Farbe: Brushed Aluminium / Black Powder, Gewicht: 11,75 kg"
Die Unterlagen vom Erstbesitzer wegen des Baujahrs suche ich noch ...


----------



## coast13 (17. Juli 2019)

@ice 
ja, jetzt am großen Bildschirm seh ich s auch   ...man sollte halt nicht immer nur übers Smartphone alles machen 

@baerst5 

jo, danke dir für die Beschreibung. Ist bestimmt 2000 oder jünger, meins ist defintiv von 1999 gewesen, hab grad noch mal die alte Rechnung rausgesucht


----------



## Turnvaterjan77 (26. Juli 2019)

Nach 2 Wochen Krankheitspause endlich mal wieder unterwegs. Zeit wurde aber genutzt um einen neuen LRS einzuspeichen ( mein erstes Mal). XTR 950 Naben mit X618 Felgen und DT Swiss Competition Speichen. Passt farblich 1A zum grauen Wolf.


----------



## black-panther (26. Juli 2019)

Sieht schick aus!


----------



## Ingo-Bingo (29. Juli 2019)

Hier seht Ihr mein Focus Killer Bee aus den 90er Jahren. Stad bis vor kurzem als Deko Stück im Wohnzimmer. Nun will es zurück auf die Straße und ins Gelände.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## ilovemyrocky (4. August 2019)

Kleine Änderungen an meinem geliebten Vertex:

Gelbe Race Kurbel durch schwarze ersetzt. War mir zu viel gelb.
Mavic Crossmax Laufräder (Messerspeichen) durch Mavic X517 SUP mit XTR 950 Naben erstetzt.
IRC Mythos red wall Reifen.


----------



## Shivar (5. August 2019)

Ist das die Magura "500"? Möglicherweise habe ich Dich das auch schonmal gefragt... 

Edit: Wo kriegt man denn im Jahre 2019 einen dermaßen neuwertigen Laufradsatz mit den Bestandteilen her?


----------



## Ingo-Bingo (5. August 2019)

Ich habe mein Focus ein wenig Verkehrstauglich gemacht.
Neues Licht von Cat Eye G Volt 25 diesmal unten an der Gabel befestigt. Sieh tausend mal besser aus als am Lecker finde ich zumindest. Dann habe ich meinen Gelsattel gegen einen Brooks Swift getauscht. Sitzkompfort Na ja! Habe mir übers WE einen Brooks B17 bestellt. (Habe ich auch schon etliche Jahre an meinem Reiserad) Ich gelobe nie wieder fremd zu gehen.


----------



## ilovemyrocky (5. August 2019)

Shivar schrieb:


> Ist das die Magura "500"? Möglicherweise habe ich Dich das auch schonmal gefragt...
> 
> Edit: Wo kriegt man denn im Jahre 2019 einen dermaßen neuwertigen Laufradsatz mit den Bestandteilen her?



Wegen der genauen Bezeichnung der Maguras muss ich passen.  Ich hatte nach Rock Shock Judy gelben gesucht und diese angeboten bekommen. Ich habe mal nach "Magura 500" gegoogelt  und dabei dieses Bild gefunden.






Bei mir sehen die Decals anders aus.

Für so einen Laufradsatz braucht man schon ein wenig Geduld und Glück.
Die Felgen und die VR Nabe waren NOS und die HR Nabe in sehr gutem Zustand.
Leider unterscheiden sich Naben farblich leicht was aber kaum auffällt wenn man nicht genau hinsieht.

Aber es ist schon erstaunlich was manchmal noch an alten NOS Teilen zu Tagen gefördert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. August 2019)

Das Vertex ist der Hammer! Toller Rahmen und ein sehr, sehr stimmiger und guter Aufbau.


----------



## Ingo-Bingo (5. August 2019)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Kleine Änderungen an meinem geliebten Vertex:
> 
> Gelbe Race Kurbel durch schwarze ersetzt. War mir zu viel gelb.
> Mavic Crossmax Laufräder (Messerspeichen) durch Mavic X517 SUP mit XTR 950 Naben erstetzt.
> IRC Mythos red wall Reifen.


Darf ich fragen wo mann die IRC Mythos red wall Reifen her bekommt?


----------



## ilovemyrocky (5. August 2019)

Ingo-Bingo schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wo mann die IRC Mythos red wall Reifen her bekommt?



Die gab es mal bei ebay.co.uk


----------



## Shivar (6. August 2019)

Ok, dann hast Du "normale" HS22. Wobei die in gewöhnlichem Post-Gelb auch schweineselten sind...
Was die "500" für eine Edition ist, konnte ich bisher aber nirgends herausfinden...
Vielleicht weiß da ein Mitleser hier mehr?


----------



## Spezi66 (6. August 2019)

War das nicht eine Sonderedition für Cannondale?


----------



## Shivar (6. August 2019)

Ja? Suche schon seit Jahren.
Magura bräuchte echt mal eine gut gemacht History Sektion auf deren Webseite. Mit allen Editionen der Bremsen, Gabeln, Rucksäcke, etc..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Habedank (7. August 2019)

Old meets new, 
Mein Marin Team frs von 1994 neben meinem aktuellen Cujo neo


----------



## baerst5 (7. August 2019)

Die Zeit zwischen den beiden ist eher die der Youngtimer.


----------



## Donau93333 (8. August 2019)

Youngtimer meets 2019 
Mein 2005er Prophet mit Technik aus 2019


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (8. August 2019)

Beispiel eines Neuaufbaus. Fahrrad steht nicht mehr zum Verkauf.


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (8. August 2019)

Prophet 2 aus dem Jahre 2009


----------



## zinker1967 (9. August 2019)

Hier meine Beiden aus dem Jahr 2001.


----------



## ilovemyrocky (11. August 2019)

Auch mein Element wurde leicht verändert.

Dengler Brake Booster
Crossmax First Generation.


----------



## Ingo-Bingo (12. August 2019)

Auch mein Bike wurde heute noch mal verändert. Zum einen habe ich die Schwarzen Lenkergriffe durch Gelbe ESI Grips getauscht. Sieht Tausend mal besser aus. Dann habe ich meinem Bike noch ein Paar Klassische Barends spendiert. Einen Brooks B17 war dann noch die Krönung. Ich denke so kann sich mein Focus sehen lassen.


----------



## Fischland (13. August 2019)

Tausend mal besser - würde es mit ohne Ständer aussehen.


----------



## Ingo-Bingo (15. August 2019)

Fischland schrieb:


> Tausend mal besser - würde es mit ohne Ständer aussehen.


Wie Recht du hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr_Habedank (15. August 2019)

Mein Hunde Ausfahr Bike


----------



## outofsightdd (15. August 2019)

ilovemyrocky schrieb:


> Gelbe Race Kurbel


Darf man fragen, was du mit der gelben Kurbel machst?


----------



## ilovemyrocky (15. August 2019)

outofsightdd schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was du mit der gelben Kurbel machst?



Verkaufen


----------



## Huelse (17. August 2019)

Mittlerweile darf ich jetzt auch hier mitmachen weil zu jung für die Klassiker...

Maverick ML6 von 2001, ein Vorserienprototyp, von mir weitgehend pc aufgebaut. 





Wobei das Projekt noch nicht abgeschlossen ist, es gilt noch einige Kinderkrankheiten zu beseitigen. Werde wohl ggf. einen extra Thread zum Rad machen.


----------



## Shivar (19. August 2019)

Psylo SL?


----------



## BigJohn (19. August 2019)

@Huelse du fährst die falsche Gabel


----------



## Matze_76 (19. August 2019)

Mein blaues Votec aus dem Jahr 2000 hat jetzt auch noch einen kleinen Bruder aus dem Jahr 2001 bekommen.


----------



## Huelse (19. August 2019)

Shivar schrieb:


> Psylo SL?





BigJohn schrieb:


> @Huelse du fährst die falsche Gabel



Das weise ich natürlich empört von mir. Ich werde dazu im entsprechenden Thread Stellung beziehen, bitte aber diesbezüglich noch um etwas Geduld.


----------



## maxracingshox (6. September 2019)

Huelse schrieb:


> Mittlerweile darf ich jetzt auch hier mitmachen weil zu jung für die Klassiker...
> 
> Maverick ML6 von 2001, ein Vorserienprototyp, von mir weitgehend pc aufgebaut.
> 
> ...


Ist das mit einem Nikon 35 mm 1.8 DX geknipst? Wenn ja, machst Du Touren mit einer Spiegelreflex im Gepäck? Und warum sind die Reifen so sauber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (6. September 2019)




----------



## baerst5 (6. September 2019)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Ist das mit einem Nikon 35 mm 1.8 DX geknipst? Wenn ja, machst Du Touren mit einer Spiegelreflex im Gepäck? Und warum sind die Reifen so sauber?


Manche tragen eben ihr Rad (vom Parkplatz) in den Wald, um es abzulichten


----------



## outofsightdd (8. September 2019)

Raleigh, made in England, 1996.





Radtourabschluss im ÖPNV, als es noch kochend heiß war.


----------



## black-panther (9. September 2019)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Ist das mit einem Nikon 35 mm 1.8 DX geknipst? Wenn ja, machst Du Touren mit einer Spiegelreflex im Gepäck? Und warum sind die Reifen so sauber?





baerst5 schrieb:


> Manche tragen eben ihr Rad (vom Parkplatz) in den Wald, um es abzulichten



Mh, mit Spiegelreflex fahren doch einige?!
Und schonmal auf trockenem Waldboden gefahren? Da bleiben auch die Reifen sauber (wobei nicht ganz staubfrei, wie man an Rahmen und Reifen sieht...)


----------



## Specialendu (9. September 2019)




----------



## Fischland (10. September 2019)

_...Schnieke, nur den gelben Zug verstehe ich nicht._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialendu (10. September 2019)

Fischland schrieb:


> _...Schnieke, nur den gelben Zug verstehe ich nicht._


0
Jo das stimmt der kommt noch weg. Hatte keinen anderen da und brauch das Rad grad um zur Arbeit zu fahren


----------



## leftyben (12. September 2019)

Fischland schrieb:


> _...Schnieke, nur den gelben Zug verstehe ich nicht._


Steuerbord ist immer grün. ;-)


----------



## stefanolo (16. September 2019)

Ein Trek in Klein - such noch Hilfe für die Anstimmung auf 40kg, mit Luft raus ist es nicht getan...


----------



## Shivar (16. September 2019)

Lieber ein Trek in klein als ein Klein von Trek.


----------



## Huelse (16. September 2019)

Leute, Leute...ich wollte eigentlich nur mal das Rad zeigen (und freue mich dass es offenbar ein paar Menschen gefällt). 



maxracingshox schrieb:


> Ist das mit einem Nikon 35 mm 1.8 DX geknipst? Wenn ja, machst Du Touren mit einer Spiegelreflex im Gepäck? Und warum sind die Reifen so sauber?



Ja, ist mit einem Nikon 35mm 1.8mm geknipst. Das Bild ist mit Blende 2 und 1/500s abgelichtet. Da mein Sensor (z.Zt.) etwas verschmutzt ist hab ich oft einen leichten Grauschleier drauf, deshalb mach ich anschließend lediglich noch den automatischen Weissabgleich von GIMP hinterher.
Ich nehme mittlerweile bei allen größeren Touren die Spiegelreflex mit, es sei denn ich fahre sie zum x-ten Male mit den gleichen Leuten. Gibt schöne FR-Rucksäcke (z.B. von Evoc) wo die große Kamera kaum stört.
Das Bild ist allerdings bei keiner "Tour" entstanden sondern bei einem der unzähligen "Gehversuche" im Verlauf des Aufbaues, kaum 10 min von daheim entfernt. 
Mittlerweile hat das Rad einige Tagesouren erlebt, einen Urlaub, und sogar einen ordentlichen Crash (zum Glück nur mit verbogenem Hope-Hebel als Resultat). Sieht aber immer noch genauso ordentlich aus.  
Und die Reifen (Conti Vertical Pro, waren NOS) sind in der Hinsicht tatsächlich ungewöhnlich, trotz Schlammtouren sehen die top aus weil nichts an den Seitenwänden haftet. Keine Ahnung was die damals anders gemacht haben...aktuelle NobbyNic Skinwall können sich da gern ne Scheibe abschneiden von.



baerst5 schrieb:


> Manche tragen eben ihr Rad (vom Parkplatz) in den Wald, um es abzulichten



Ich entnehme Deiner Assoziation "Parkplatz" dass es sich bei Dir vermutlich um den Fahrer eines dieser ölverbrennenden Individualfahrzeuge (bzw um jemanden mit einem solchen sozialen Umfeld) handelt. Da ich weder ein solches Fahrzeug noch die zum Führen desselbigen notwendige amtliche Erlaubnis jemals besessen habe und auch in Anbetracht meiner fortgeschrittenen Lenze solch Tun für die mir verbleibende Zeit ziemlich ausschließen kann, lehne ich mich entspannt zurück und rümpfe dabei leicht meine Nase. 



black-panther schrieb:


> Mh, mit Spiegelreflex fahren doch einige?!
> Und schonmal auf trockenem Waldboden gefahren? Da bleiben auch die Reifen sauber (wobei nicht ganz staubfrei, wie man an Rahmen und Reifen sieht...)



Danke. (Musste selber gleich mal den Staub suchen auf dem Bild...)


----------



## maxracingshox (16. September 2019)

Das 35 mm erkenne ich tatsächlich mittlerweile an dem "eigenständigen" Bokeh. 
Hast Du nicht Angst mit der DSLR hinzufallen und einen mittleren drei- bis vierstelligen Schaden zu verursachen? Also ich könnte das nicht


----------



## egmont (16. September 2019)

stefanolo schrieb:


> Ein Trek in Klein - such noch Hilfe für die Anstimmung auf 40kg, mit Luft raus ist es nicht getan...Anhang anzeigen 910599




Sehr schöner Aufbau. Toller Zustand!
Die Duke habe ich für das Giant NRS eines Freundes abgestimmt. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du diese Gabel, selbst mit weichen Originalfedern,  auf U-50/60 Kilo anpassen kannst.


----------



## Spezi66 (16. September 2019)

Bleiweste?
Damit haben wir früher trainiert.


----------



## stefanolo (16. September 2019)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> Bleiweste?
> Damit haben wir früher trainiert.



Werde ich so weitergeben


----------



## stefanolo (16. September 2019)

egmont schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Aufbau. Toller Zustand!
> Die Duke habe ich für das Giant NRS eines Freundes abgestimmt. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du diese Gabel, selbst mit weichen Originalfedern,  auf U-50/60 Kilo anpassen kannst.



Zustand ist wirklich toll, kein Kratzer und gar nix. Hätte ich so gerne in meiner Größe))). Ich finde die Duke XC gut und die Farbe passt toll, bin aber in einer deutlich anderen Gewichtsklasse. Muss mal über den Winter noch basteln, ev lässt sich die Dämpfung shimen und superdünnen Ol verwenden (Dämpfer hab ich noch nicht angesehen, nur kleines Service gemacht und Abstreifer)... Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (16. September 2019)

Ich hab meinem Junior ne SID rein gebaut. Lässt sich gut auf die 30kilo abstimmen und war auf Grund der Schaftlänge von unter 160mm ein echtes Schnäppchen


----------



## baerst5 (16. September 2019)

Huelse schrieb:


> Ich entnehme Deiner Assoziation "Parkplatz" dass es sich bei Dir vermutlich um den Fahrer eines dieser ölverbrennenden Individualfahrzeuge (bzw um jemanden mit einem solchen sozialen Umfeld) handelt.


Beides falsch. Wenn ich eine Auto benötige, was äußerst selten vorkommt, dann nutze ich Car Sharing und in meinem Umfeld ist das ebenso. Ansonsten fahre ich Rad oder längere Strecken Bahn.


----------



## Huelse (16. September 2019)

maxracingshox schrieb:


> Das 35 mm erkenne ich tatsächlich mittlerweile an dem "eigenständigen" Bokeh.
> Hast Du nicht Angst mit der DSLR hinzufallen und einen mittleren drei- bis vierstelligen Schaden zu verursachen? Also ich könnte das nicht



Ist mir schon passiert, zumindest das Stürzen. Aber dank guter Polsterung (gepolsterte Kameratasche + Rucksack) gab es nie irgendwelche Macken bisher an der Kamera.


----------



## Huelse (16. September 2019)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Beides falsch. Wenn ich eine Auto benötige, was äußerst selten vorkommt, dann nutze ich Car Sharing und in meinem Umfeld ist das ebenso. Ansonsten fahre ich Rad oder längere Strecken Bahn.



Alles easy!


----------



## stefanolo (16. September 2019)

leftyben schrieb:


> Ich hab meinem Junior ne SID rein gebaut. Lässt sich gut auf die 30kilo abstimmen und war auf Grund der Schaftlänge von unter 160mm ein echtes Schnäppchen


SID WC wäre noch am Start, möchte ich aber eigentlich nicht da reinverbauen...


----------



## maxracingshox (16. September 2019)

Huelse schrieb:


> Ist mir schon passiert, zumindest das Stürzen. Aber dank guter Polsterung (gepolsterte Kameratasche + Rucksack) gab es nie irgendwelche Macken bisher an der Kamera.


Dann sag ich toi, toi, toi


----------



## HomerMix (25. September 2019)

I'm bazar hab ich versprochen Bilder zu machen von meinen Vertigos wenn die Gabel da ist. Ich kam aber noch nicht dazu brauchbare Bilder zu machen, also nur ne kleine sneak peak


----------



## black-panther (25. September 2019)

Die is hübsch! Aber geht's ned ohne das Booster Ungetüm?


----------



## egmont (25. September 2019)

HomerMix schrieb:


> I'm bazar hab ich versprochen Bilder zu machen von meinen Vertigos wenn die Gabel da ist. Ich kam aber noch nicht dazu brauchbare Bilder zu machen, also nur ne kleine sneak peak
> Anhang anzeigen 914249



Aus dem anderen Thread weiß ich ja, dass Du der ausgefrästen Brücke nicht so richtig vertraust.
Aber der Booster bringt diesbezüglich nix und für V-Brakes ist die Z1 allemal massiv (+schwer) genug. Das sieht nur komisch aus.
Falls es Dich wirklich umtreibt, tausch die Brücke gg. das massivere Modell. Und gut.

Die sieht ja absolut super aus. Das ist eine frühe Z1 ( zwei Discaufnahmen). Seltener Vogel. Toll, dass sie durch den Junior nun endlich aus ihrem Dornröschenschlaf geholt wird. 

Alles prima/ wie versprochen? Sind da immer noch die ersten Dichtungen/Gummis drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanolo (25. September 2019)

@HomerMix sag, was hast du da für eine Felge verbaut - hat die knapp 30 mm Außenmaß? Bin bei @egmont, Booster bringt da wenig.


----------



## egmont (25. September 2019)

stefanolo schrieb:


> @HomerMix sag, was hast du da für eine Felge verbaut - hat die knapp 30 mm Außenmaß? Bin bei @egmont, Booster bringt da wenig.



schaut schwer nach so einer DH-Unkaputtbarfelge la Mavic D521 aus.
HomerMix mags heftig und ist,  ganz offensichtlich, ein echter anti-weight-weenie (aww)
Falls da was dran gibt; dann der Spielzeugwürger.


----------



## HomerMix (25. September 2019)

black-panther schrieb:


> Die is hübsch! Aber geht's ned ohne das Booster Ungetüm?



Die waren halt im Bike Karton mit drin und passen ganz gut zu Schnellspanner und Kooka Kurbel, deswegen sind sie auch dran geblieben. Wenn sie dem Junior nicht gefallen kommen sie halt ab. Das seh ich dann wenn er das Bike das erste mal sieht. Fred Salomon steht drauf. Kein plan ob die was besonderes sein sollen...



egmont schrieb:


> Aus dem anderen Thread weiß ich ja, dass Du der ausgefrästen Brücke nicht so richtig vertraust.
> Aber der Booster bringt diesbezüglich nix und für V-Brakes ist die Z1 allemal massiv (+schwer) genug. Das sieht nur komisch aus.
> Falls es Dich wirklich umtreibt, tausch die Brücke gg. das massivere Modell. Und gut.
> 
> ...



Ich vertraue euch was die Brücke angeht. Wird schon halten 
zum Zustand: bis auf die in der Anzeige erwähnten Kratzer ist sie optisch jungfräulich. Spuren vom Schnellspanner und das wars eigentlich. Die Staubabstreifer sehen neu aus, was auf ne gute Pflege oder ein Neuaufbau hindeutet. Die Titanfedern scheinen eine höhere Gewichtsklasse zu sein wie die Stahlfedern in meiner Z1. SAG haut genau hin ohne Vorspannung, ich bin aber auch nicht gerade schwer, genau wie mein Sohn. Aber mal sehen wenn sie mal etwas gefahren wird ob sich da noch n bischen was tut. Eventuell sind da ja neue Buchsen usw drin und das ganze muss erst mal ein wenig arbeiten und erfordert dann nochmal etwas Nachjustierung.


stefanolo schrieb:


> @HomerMix sag, was hast du da für eine Felge verbaut - hat die knapp 30 mm Außenmaß? Bin bei @egmont, Booster bringt da wenig.



Auf dem Bike sind vorne wie hinten Mavic 121 verbaut. Damit lassen sich halbwegs breite Reifen montieren und es wird nicht gleich jeder Fahrfehler mit nachzentrieren bestraft.... muss ja dann auch ich machen ;-p Den Baron hat er sich gewünscht, und ist auch gut so. Hätte er die RubberQueen/Trail King gewollt hätte ich erst wieder 45 Minuten damit verbringen mussen die ganzen Gummihaare zu zupfen damit der Reifen frei in der Brücke läuft. Das ist bei meinem als immer so...
Bei meinem Hab ich vorne 121 Keramik mit geflochtenen Speichen (einfach nur weil ich das vor 20 Jahren hübsch fand) und hinten eine D521


egmont schrieb:


> schaut schwer nach so einer DH-Unkaputtbarfelge la Mavic D521 aus.
> HomerMix mags heftig und ist,  ganz offensichtlich, ein echter anti-weight-weenie (aww)
> Falls da was dran gibt; dann der Spielzeugwürger.



klar, ich muss das bike ja auch nicht den Berg hochtreten sondern mein großer ;-p
Naja meins ist ja sehr ähnlich vom Setup her. Mich stört es nicht da ich nicht auf Rekordjagd bin sondern eher Spaß Berg ab bevorzuge ohne immer angst haben zu müssen dass unten angekommen alles krumm ist  fürs Gewissen hab ich bei mir aber dennoch ne KCNC Sattelklemme montiert _lach_

Dein letzter Satz hab ich leider nicht verstanden. Treibe mich nicht so oft hier rum, da sind mir nicht alle Formulierungen und Begriffe geläufig. Aber ich deute es als: die Booster müssen weg.

Grüße Jan


----------



## baerst5 (16. Oktober 2019)

HomerMix schrieb:


> I'm bazar hab ich versprochen Bilder zu machen von meinen Vertigos wenn die Gabel da ist. Ich kam aber noch nicht dazu brauchbare Bilder zu machen, also nur ne kleine sneak peak
> Anhang anzeigen 914249


Gibt's inzwischen Bilder? Bin gespannt.


----------



## HomerMix (17. Oktober 2019)

Ja, gibt's, nur bin ich leider ein sehr bescheidener Fotograf.
Ich war mit dem großen ne runde fahren letzten sonntag und hab die Bilder vor dem letzten Anstieg zum hinterwaldkopf gemacht. Danach ging es 800m trails runter.


----------



## egmont (17. Oktober 2019)

Tolles Team!
Mit der Mach mal Platz da Z1 seehr souverän.


PS: Der 'Spielzeugwürger' bezog sich auf die Schnellspannerchen. Sonst nur vom seriös Unkaputtbaren...

PPS: Du hast noch kein Weihnachtsgeschenk?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Gifhorn finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerst5 (17. Oktober 2019)

Bin auch am Überlegen, ob sich ein roter Rahmen, den ich noch im Karton habe, mit  einer orangen Z1 verträgt. Wie macht sich das an dem roten Vertigo in Natura?


----------



## HomerMix (17. Oktober 2019)

Als nicht gerade pedant was die Optik angeht sag ich mal: geht.
Ein silberner, schwarzer oder sogar metallic blauer Rahmen könnte ich mir dazu besser vorstellen.  In unserem Fall geht es rein um die Funktion ?


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (18. Oktober 2019)

ich würde die blauen dinger weglassen, ansonsten ist es eine schöne kiste und die farbkombi ist nicht so schlecht, und eine  z1 fällt auch in einem roten rahmen auf, es ist ja eine z 1


----------



## egmont (18. Oktober 2019)

DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> ich würde die blauen dinger weglassen, ansonsten ist es eine schöne kiste und die farbkombi ist nicht so schlecht, und eine  z1 fällt auch in einem roten rahmen auf, es ist ja eine z 1



Genau darum haben die Italiener das Ding ganz bewußt/stolz in orangeglimmer getaucht. Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
Das passt eigentlich zu nix aber jeder weiß Bescheid. Passt also immer.
Ziemlich souverän die Nummer.


----------



## baerst5 (24. Oktober 2019)

Wir hatten in der Galerie im Übrigen schonmal ein rotes Vertigo mit Bomber




__





						Youngtimer-Galerie
					

...wenns fürs Aufbauthema jetzt schon zu spät ist;) Sobald mir das Rad nicht mehr an den Händen festfriert, wenn mans rausträgt, gibts auch ein Bild, wo man was erkennen kann;)




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## leftyben (17. November 2019)

Here comes the sunn.

Aus zwei halben obsys Carbon Gabeln möchte ich bei Zeiten eine funktionierende zusammen bauen. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## To_Blade (17. November 2019)

Hier mal mein RM Edge. Im Herbst aufgefrischt.
Sattel kommt noch farblich passend und wohl eine Race Face Kurbel statt der LX.


----------



## baerst5 (18. November 2019)

Am Background kann man aber noch arbeiten


----------



## baerst5 (18. November 2019)

alternativ


----------



## Reciclo (2. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,  
bin neu hier und hab gleich mal ne Frage:

Ab wann (also wie alt) sollte bei euch ein Bike sein um sich als Youngtimer, bzw. Classic - Bike einzuordnen?




Wäre mein 2005 Scott Scale schon ein Youngtimer? ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (2. Dezember 2019)

Reciclo schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> bin neu hier und hab gleich mal ne Frage:
> 
> Ab wann (also wie alt) sollte bei euch ein Bike sein um sich als Youngtimer, bzw. Classic - Bike einzuordnen?
> ...


Willkommen!
Ja, und Du bist hier richtig und hast ein schönes Rad 

Bei den *Classic*-Bikes ist man relativ streng, und will keine Bikes mehr nach *1996* Bj. sehen und mit nicht  time-correcten Anbauteilen, Rädern der Einstiegsklasse oder Brands die eher für Großserie oder Tischtennisplatten bekannt sind, stößt man vereinzelt auch auch Ablehung.

(Ich persönlich packe Räder auch mal per Technologie in eine Schublade; z.B. keine sloping Geo, 6,7 oder max 8-fach Kassette hinten, 1" oder 11/4" Steuersatz, Cantihalter, polierte Komponenten mit sehr langer Lebensdauer, langer&flacher Vorbau und natürlich Cro-Mo sind für mich eindeutige Kennzeichen die einen Klassiker auszeichnen)

Danach und mit einer etwas lockeren Auslegung ist ein Bike ein *Youngtimer*.
(nach meiner persönlichen Klassifizierung auch gute Federgabeln, Disc-Brakes, Fully's ohne Diamant-Rahmengeo, überwiegend Alu, 9-fach, silber lackierte Komponenten usw.)

Zur Neuzeit hin gibts keine so feste Regel, ein paar User haben vorgeschlagen, dass einfach alles ab grob 10Jahre und älter hier gezeigt und besprochen werden kann.


----------



## ArSt (2. Dezember 2019)

Youngtimer definieren sich hier von 1996 bis ca. 2007.
Nach oben ist das allerdings nicht unbedingt festgenagelt.


----------



## egmont (2. Dezember 2019)

außer fatbikes☝


----------



## joglo (2. Dezember 2019)

egmont schrieb:


> außer fatbikes☝


also außer fat- und e-Bikes


----------



## Reciclo (2. Dezember 2019)

Danke für das schnelle und gute Feedback ?.
Mir gefallen tatsächlich die alten 90er Bikes am besten... besitze noch in Trek Singletrack 970 , Giant Chaos und in Kästle Degree 44.5... sollten alle vor 96 sein.
Stellenweise allerdings mit neuen parts, also trau ich mich damit nicht so recht zu den Classics.



Das Trek steckt momentan in ner Rolle, hinterer Panaracer ist orginal noch vorhanden.  



Das Kästle steht im Büro. Neuer Sattel + Reifen und Seitenständer ?


----------



## Reciclo (2. Dezember 2019)

Das Giant im Keller... daran experimentiere ich gerade irgendwie noch... krasse Farbe auf jeden Fall.


----------



## baerst5 (2. Dezember 2019)

Beim Baujahr ist der Rahmen der Bezugspunkt, das wird hier bei den Youngtimern eher locker gesehen, im Classic Bereich kann eine nicht Zeit-korrekte Komponentenwahl schonmal kritische Kommentare auslösen.  Trotzdem muss man sagen, dass dort z.B. im Contest eine Extra Kategorie für solche Bikes besteht (wir bekommen gar keinen regelmäßigen Contest hin). Also nur zu mit dem Posten der Bike-Baustellen, egal ob hier oder im Classic Bereich.


----------



## egmont (3. Dezember 2019)

Reciclo schrieb:


> Das Giant im Keller... daran experimentiere ich gerade irgendwie noch... krasse Farbe auf jeden Fall.



Für die grottigen Hörnchen am Trek verdienst Du auch hier Schimpfe. Sonst sehe ich aber absolut keinen Grund, warum Du mit diesen Rädern bei den Klassikern nicht vorstellig werden solltest. Das passt da doch wesentlich besser...
Mach Dir um die freundlichen Blockwarte keinen Kopf. Die müssen so, die gibts in jeder Straße; wo kämen wir sonst hin.
Wie die Netten, Hilfsbereiten und Toleranten. Und Tacheles ist auch nicht immer doof.
man tau


----------



## Reciclo (3. Dezember 2019)

egmont schrieb:


> Für die grottigen Hörnchen am Trek verdienst Du auch hier Schimpfe.


Stimmt... die passen gar nicht, danke für deine Rückmeldung.
Hab mich jetzt erstmal vorläufig für die entschieden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Dezember 2019)

ArSt schrieb:


> Youngtimer definieren sich hier von 1996 bis ca. 2007.



Puh..... da passe ich ja mit 2001 rein, und hoffe nix falsch gemacht zu haben.
Na gut - aber die Reifen sind ehrlicherweise neuer.


----------



## ArSt (8. Dezember 2019)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> aber die Reifen sind ehrlicherweise neuer.


Das wird hier nicht so eng wie bei den Klassikern gesehen: Nicht nur Verschleißteile, sondern auch Anbauteile können, ohne großes Aufsehen zu erregen, durchaus auch neueren Datums sein.
Jeder wie er mag. 
Ich mache das ja sogar mit meinen Klassikern - dafür halte ich mich bei den jährlichen Contests zurück.


----------



## baerst5 (8. Dezember 2019)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Am Background kann man aber noch arbeiten


Hab in meinen Fotodateien noch mehr potentielle Hintergründe gefunden


----------



## baerst5 (8. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Deleted 149952 (8. Dezember 2019)

Hallo @Reciclo ,

paar nette Räder.

Ist das blau an Steuersatzschutz und Ventilkappe wegen dem blau an den Reifen?

Totale vom GIANT wäre auch interessant.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Reciclo (8. Dezember 2019)

rmog schrieb:


> Ist das blau an Steuersatzschutz und Ventilkappe wegen dem blau an den Reifen?
> Totale vom GIANT wäre auch interessant.



Hi Michael, 
auch wenn es im Grunde nicht hier rein gehört (Sorry dafür), hier mal ne totale für dich... aber nicht lachen ?:


mit dem Blau... keine Ahnung... hat sich so ergeben. Wie gesagt, ich experimentiere gerade mit dem Rad.

Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 149952 (8. Dezember 2019)

Gibt es hier auch eine Plattform für Giant Classics oder Scott Classics??
					

Würde auch mal gern alte Giant´s, Sott´s oder RS Topline´s in Bildform in Original oder Tuningform sehen! Gibt es auch solche Bikes hier zu sehen? Gruß der Papa T :lol:




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## odelay (11. Dezember 2019)

RIP:




Damals mein erstes mit Farbkonzept aufgebautes Rad. (ok, war nicht schwierig sich auf Farben zu einigen)




Die Avid musste sein, weil man da den Zuganschlag auf die andere Seite setzen konnte:


----------



## Hammer-Ali (11. Dezember 2019)

R.I.P.?


----------



## 96rider (12. Dezember 2019)

Hallo liebe Youngtimer - Gemeinde,
vielleicht komme ich mit meinem Bike auch mal irgendwo unter.......bin ja bei den ganz harten Classic - Fans zu Recht auch nicht wirklich Willkommen.
Ist ein Superbow Titan - über Aufbauten kann man sich ja streiten.....mir gefällt‘s.


----------



## 96rider (12. Dezember 2019)




----------



## Hammer-Ali (12. Dezember 2019)

96rider schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Youngtimer - Gemeinde,
> vielleicht komme ich mit meinem Bike auch mal irgendwo unter.......bin ja bei den ganz harten Classic - Fans zu Recht auch nicht wirklich Willkommen.
> Ist ein Superbow Titan - über Aufbauten kann man sich ja streiten.....mir gefällt‘s.


Schickes Teil. Was fährst Du denn damit so? Als SS ist das  Einsatzgebiet wahrscheinlich recht begrenzt, oder?


----------



## egmont (12. Dezember 2019)

Zurecht hast Du bei den Klassikern nichts zu suchen.
Willkommen
Hammerteil!


----------



## 96rider (12. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich fahre das Rad nur in der Stadt, zum sporteln benutze ich mein BMC - Fully. Ich habe das Rad jetzt auf 27,5 umgebaut und mit Chris King - Naben bestückt......freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## egmont (12. Dezember 2019)

Machs nur nicht zu laut/posh. Gerade dieses feine Understatement...
Lieber ein schönes Paar Trickers für den Fahrer.
?


----------



## Freefall79 (12. Dezember 2019)

96rider schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 950225


Klar! Mit Scheibenbremsen hat das Teilchen bei der Classic-Fraktion mal so gar nichts zu suchen.
Aber mal ganz ab von der Einordnung: Sehr schickes Radl!

Weiß man, wer seinerzeit den Rahmen hergestellt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 96rider (12. Dezember 2019)

Das weiß ich leider nicht, ich habe das Rad selbst erst vor 2,5 Jahren gekauft. Es scheinen im Moment nicht viele Räder von dem Modell auf dem Markt zu sein, man sieht die Teile nur sehr selten.


----------



## rstablo (13. Dezember 2019)

Mein (Youngtimer/Oldtimer?) das-braucht-kein-Mensch-Fahrrad, ein trommel-gebremstes 26"-Quelle Mars-Edelstahlross (CRNi189) aus den 90ern, mein allererstes MtB/AtB, mit 3x9 (statt 3x6) u.a.m. wiederbelebt, fahrbereit - mit Pedalen - 14,96 kg "leicht". 

Mal sehen, wenn das Wetter besser wird, ob/wie es sich fährt (und bremst!). Ich jedenfalls bin gespannt.


----------



## 96rider (13. Dezember 2019)

Sehr schick !!!!


----------



## ArSt (13. Dezember 2019)

Aha, er kann das Basteln nicht lassen!  Sieht für ein Quelle-Mars jetzt richtig gut aus!


rstablo schrieb:


> Youngtimer/Oldtimer?


Ich denke, dass das eher ein Klassiker ist, nach 1996 gabs Trommelbremsen eigentlich nicht mehr. Mit 3x9 ist es aber hier bei den Youngtimern besser aufgehoben.
Beste Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## rstablo (13. Dezember 2019)

Ob ich noch einen "Ständer (am Mars)" dran bauen soll? Ich hab bestimmt noch welche.


----------



## ArSt (13. Dezember 2019)

Muss man mögen. Ich hab' vor 9 Jahren ein leichtes, klapperfreies Exemplar erwischt:




In der Bucht gibt es den sogar noch: https://www.ebay.de/itm/232734194097


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. Dezember 2019)

Die Kurbeln sind aber auch schön reduziert & clean.


----------



## ArSt (15. Dezember 2019)

Tja @Friendsofmine, dass ist Zerstörung von Kulturgut wie die Klassiker sagen, oder einfach Wiederverwendung. Das sind Titankurbeln von CQP aus ca. 1994. Nachdem deren Kettenblatt-Stern bei mir immer geeiert hat, lagen sie einige Jahre im Keller bis ich sie umgearbeitet habe, damit sie an das Schlumpfgetriebe passen. Für dieses Getriebe braucht man sozusagen zwei "linke" Kurbelarme, d.h. der rechte Arm muss ohne Kettenblattaufnahme sein:


----------



## odelay (15. Dezember 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> R.I.P.?


nicht direkt gestorben aber ausgeschlachtet als Teilespender für das neue Rad vom Junior:




wie man sieht noch im Aufbau

Bekomme mal einen wirklich kleinen Rahmen aus der Zeit!
Der Specialized ist schon ganz ok, aber immer noch recht schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1 (16. Dezember 2019)

Habe am Wochenende das Nöll umdekoriert von Schwarz auf Silber (Stütze Vorbau & Lenker) 
..hat was von Weihnachten...Zuckerstange... kann erstmal im Wohnzimmer bleiben


----------



## Friendsofmine (16. Dezember 2019)

ArSt schrieb:


> Tja @Friendsofmine, dass ist Zerstörung von Kulturgut wie die Klassiker sagen, oder einfach Wiederverwendung. Das sind Titankurbeln von CQP aus ca. 1994. Nachdem deren Kettenblatt-Stern bei mir immer geeiert hat, lagen sie einige Jahre im Keller bis ich sie umgearbeitet habe, damit sie an das Schlumpfgetriebe passen. Für dieses Getriebe braucht man sozusagen zwei "linke" Kurbelarme, d.h. der rechte Arm muss ohne Kettenblattaufnahme sein:



Das mag ich an unseren YT Lieblingen, mit ner kurzen Pause mit nem Bierchen fallen einen x Ideen ein wie man solche Sachen noch einer Verwendung zuführen kann - und dazu noch gut ausschauen.
Bei den neuen Rädern wird man in 10 Jahren max. mit einem neuen Akku für die Schaltung das Rad pimpen können - wenn überhaupt.


----------



## 96rider (16. Dezember 2019)

Mein Superbow ist heute auch fertig geworden, vielleicht gibt’s ja noch ein paar Verrückte denen so was gefällt......


----------



## Fischland (16. Dezember 2019)

...schön dezenter Aufbau. 
Den Vorbau hätte ich auch in Rahmenfarbe gewählt.
Und natürlich  einen Titan Flite.


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. Dezember 2019)

Scharfes Teil !
Man sieht da hat sich einer Gedanken gemacht beim Aufbau. BDW würdig.


----------



## bude01 (23. Dezember 2019)

Umbau auf 1x11 und 27.5 evtl tuscany Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. Dezember 2019)

*Tollwut Ladyshapa DH Nr009 von 2002*

gerade im neuaufbau





bei interesse setz ich gern nen aufbauthread.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. Dezember 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> *Tollwut Ladyshapa DH Nr009 von 2002*
> 
> gerade im neuaufbau
> 
> ...


Go!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. Dezember 2019)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> bei interesse setz ich gern nen aufbauthread.





Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Go!



ich bin dann mal so frei. *LINK*


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Januar 2020)

2 von meinen..


----------



## leftyben (19. Januar 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> 2 von meinen.. Anhang anzeigen 966728Anhang anzeigen 966727



Nicht schlecht: sogar mit Fotomodell...


----------



## ice (19. Januar 2020)

hier sind neu eingetroffenen Teile montiert


----------



## bude01 (19. Januar 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> 2 von meinen..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 966728
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Januar 2020)

JA


----------



## ice (1. Februar 2020)

das Dagger hat  damals keinen eigenen Aufbaufaden  bekommen , also zeige ich eine weitere Veränderung wieder in der Galerie ...

weil das Wetter nicht zum radeln einlädt wurde im  Netz etwas gestöbert ... 
 und dann im stillen Keller wieder geschraubt ...





Grüße


----------



## Fischland (4. Februar 2020)

...Winter fast vorbei - Bike fast fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (4. Februar 2020)




----------



## Shivar (5. Februar 2020)

Wohl der einzige Aufbau in dem sich der gelbe RooX Lenker-Shim gut einfügt.


----------



## Fischland (5. Februar 2020)

....genau. (und die Salsa Grips passen da auch)


----------



## ice (5. Februar 2020)

Hast du mal an blaue Griffe gedacht?


----------



## Spezi66 (5. Februar 2020)

Da ist auch ein Roox drauf


----------



## Fischland (5. Februar 2020)

ice schrieb:


> Hast du mal an blaue Griffe gedacht?


Nein.
(die gelben werden eh nicht lange so aussehen - und dann kommen schwarze Odi)


----------



## leftyben (7. Februar 2020)

Heut bin ich mit meinem Cannondale “Red Boy” in’s Büro gefahren. Lief ganz gut, so dass ich am Wochenende die Leitungen kürzen und ordentlich verlegen kann.


----------



## Friendsofmine (7. Februar 2020)

Geiler Schlitten....


----------



## bude01 (9. Februar 2020)

habs nun 26 Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (10. Februar 2020)

...dein Nickmame beschreibt das Teil ganz gut.


----------



## Triturbo (11. Februar 2020)

"Okay.." bis ich die Nabe hinten sah


----------



## magas (11. Februar 2020)

Rohloff, oder ?  - nobel, nobel


----------



## bude01 (11. Februar 2020)

Ja Rohloff, hatte mal single speed White Industries flip flop drin, mit slicks, auch geil aber nun heavy chariot 2-3 Kinder ladungen bergan. fuck it. nun rohloff seit 3 Jahren. fällt auch nicht so ins auge in silber.


----------



## magas (12. Februar 2020)

stimmt; wäre mir gar nicht aufgefallen, daß da eine Rohloff drinnen ist, wenn die Kollegen nicht dezent darauf hingewiesen hätten ;-)

Rohloff finde und fand ich immer schon geil; nur fehlt mir das Radl dazu...


----------



## bude01 (12. Februar 2020)

Absolut irre Variante mit Rohloff, war ein Geschenk an mich selbst für ein jahrelanges Projekt was zu einem Ende kam. Ausserdem Tribut ans Cannondale. Sicher keine rational nachvollziehbare Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (12. Februar 2020)

Sowas sieht man ja ab und zu im Straßenbild und ist immer wieder interessant! Zuerst denkt man sich:
1. hmm ja altes Cannondale
2. Ergon Griffe, Flite, wird wohl recht häufig bewegt
3. die Kurbel kam mal neu, nicht schlecht
4. WTF, ist da ne Rohloff drin ?!


----------



## bude01 (12. Februar 2020)

hehe, genau. Räder genau anzusehen im Stadtbild find ich spannend, sagt viel über denjenigen aus, der es bewegt. Führt zu Gesprächen etc. In dem Rad ist einfach viel Geschichte... obwohl so abgefuckt.


----------



## bude01 (12. Februar 2020)

Der Vorbau ist übrigens von Santana, vor ca 15 Jahren oder noch mehr hat der Händler das Gabelschaftmass einfach nicht finden können und besorgte mir dann Santana, er meinte Tandemfirma aus GB... Seit dem 14. Lebensjahr bis nun zum 40.... hach


----------



## McBaren (12. Februar 2020)

bude01 schrieb:


> habs nun 26 Jahre.


Sei mir nicht böse, aber das Ding ist so *hässlich*, dass es schon wieder schön ist - aber Nachhaltigkeit ist Trumpf und Du fährst gern damit.


----------



## bude01 (12. Februar 2020)

Haha, ja, es sieht echt Scheisse aus


----------



## Triturbo (13. Februar 2020)

bude01 schrieb:


> Haha, ja, es sieht echt Scheisse aus



Ist ja bei Stadträdern auch durchaus nützlich 

Anbei, wegen Gallerie:


----------



## leftyben (16. Februar 2020)

Jetzt endlich mit den passenden Hebeln:


----------



## Freefall79 (16. Februar 2020)

Drei Halbe sind noch lange kein Ganzes...
Diese Aufbauten ziehen sich aber auch... dass das Kona noch hinzu kam, war so nicht geplant... Fertigstellung(en) überfällig


----------



## ice (16. Februar 2020)

bis vor kurzem hatte ich Titec überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm , und jetzt  ... da gibt es sogar Teile aus Titan 

und das grüne Element mit rot elox würde  ich gerne mal fertig sehen ... 
 habe ich ja bei meinem auch(nur Aktzente) .
aber bei  deinem  ist es komplett durchgezogen


----------



## msony (16. Februar 2020)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Drei Halbe sind noch lange kein Ganzes...
> Diese Aufbauten ziehen sich aber auch... dass das Kona noch hinzu kam, war so nicht geplant... Fertigstellung(en) überfällig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 981563Anhang anzeigen 981564Anhang anzeigen 981565Anhang anzeigen 981566Anhang anzeigen 981568Anhang anzeigen 981569Anhang anzeigen 981572
> ...


Das Hei Hei mit der Gabel
Das DBR ist aber auch ein Highlight.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egmont (16. Februar 2020)

leftyben schrieb:


> Jetzt endlich mit den passenden Hebeln:
> Anhang anzeigen 981344
> Anhang anzeigen 981345



Geiles Ding Benni!
Das clevere OR-Schutzdesign der Sunns hab ich schon immer bewundert und die tolle SL9-Sram in weiß...
Souverän!


----------



## egmont (16. Februar 2020)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Drei Halbe sind noch lange kein Ganzes...
> Diese Aufbauten ziehen sich aber auch... dass das Kona noch hinzu kam, war so nicht geplant... Fertigstellung(en) überfällig
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 981563Anhang anzeigen 981564Anhang anzeigen 981565Anhang anzeigen 981566Anhang anzeigen 981568Anhang anzeigen 981569Anhang anzeigen 981572
> ...



Wow, wow und wow!
So viel tolles YT auf einen Haufen...und immer die richtige Gabel


----------



## coast13 (16. Februar 2020)

egmont schrieb:


> Wow, wow und wow!
> So viel tolles YT auf einen Haufen...und immer die richtige Gabel


... ach da sind die Gabeln alle gelandet


----------



## leftyben (16. Februar 2020)

egmont schrieb:


> Geiles Ding Benni!
> Das clevere OR-Schutzdesign der Sunns hab ich schon immer bewundert und die tolle SL9-Sram in weiß...
> Souverän!


Danke! Die passendere Griffe such ich noch. Die schwarzen Hügis sind auf den Bildern leider gar nicht zu sehen... 
Der Rahmen fährt sich sensationell.


----------



## Freefall79 (16. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Blumen 
Stellenweise sind die jeweiligen Projekte echt störrisch, Ihr kennt das ja: Irgendetwas lässt sich nicht auffinden, irgendetwas kommt verkorkst an, irgendwo muss improvisiert werden und irgendwann wirft man ehemalige Pläne über den Haufen oder adjustiert sie... all part of the game.
Umso gespannter bin ich darauf, wie sich die Teile dann mal fahren werden. Mit Ausnahme vom Kona fehlen nur noch Kleinigkeiten, bzw. müssen Teile wieder auftauchen (nach der vorweihnachtlichen Aufräumaktion ist das "System" echt anders  ).



ice schrieb:


> bis vor kurzem hatte ich Titec überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm , und jetzt  ... da gibt es sogar Teile aus Titan
> 
> und das grüne Element mit rot elox würde  ich gerne mal fertig sehen ...
> habe ich ja bei meinem auch(nur Aktzente) .
> aber bei  deinem  ist es komplett durchgezogen



Danke. Gerade mit den Akzenten habe ich mich beim Element zurückhalten wollen: Gabel rot, Kurbel rot, Sattelstütze rot. Die kleinen Kleckse an den Schalthebeln waren jedoch willkommen, da das Cockpit von Schwarz dominiert wird. Dass die Kassette noch da war, war ein glücklicher Zufall, Schaltwerk ebenso. So bleibt das Rad frei von Shimano (wie auch das Element t.o.). Ich bin extrem gespannt, wie das Schaltwerk spuren wird (Sachs Centera, das Sachs Plasma gefiel mir stets gut, soweit es die Performance betrifft).
Schmankerl, in Verbindung mit der Rahmenfarbe, ist sicher das grüne Label der Reifen; ich hoffe, die fahren sich nicht so schnell ab.



msony schrieb:


> Das Hei Hei mit der Gabel
> Das DBR ist aber auch ein Highlight.



Beim DBR hadere ich noch mit den Decals. Das 1994er hat in meinen Augen wunderschöne weiße Decals, die rot umrandet sind und ins gesamte Bild toll passen. Haken: Die derzeitigen Decals auf dem Rahmen sind die originalen.
Darüber hinaus fehlen "bloß noch" die Lagerschalen für's Syncros Tretlager, an das dann temporär eine Turbine andocken wird... die XT ist kein adäquater Lückenfüller in diesem Fall.



egmont schrieb:


> Wow, wow und wow!
> So viel tolles YT auf einen Haufen...und immer die richtige Gabel



Die Gabel war mit das Erste, was bereit lag. Eigentlich für ein Hei Hei King Kahuna, das zierte sich jedoch gehörig. Glücklicherweise - und an dieser Stelle ein große Dankeschön an @atzepenga für das "heads-up" - konnte ich ein etwas farbenfroheres "normales" Hei Hei an Land ziehen. Alle Teile, so weit Ihr sie sehen könnt, waren bereits versammelt. Dass die Sattelstütze 27,2er Maß haben muss, hatte ich nicht erwartet, somit muss die angedachte 27,0er anderweitig ihr Daseinb fristen. Der härteste Brocken jedeoch wird die Kurbel werden. Hier werde ich aber nicht wieder davon anfangen. Zwischenzeitlich müssen die grünen Kettenblattschrauben in dem Bereich für den Grün-Akzent sorgen.



coast13 schrieb:


> ... ach da sind die Gabeln alle gelandet



Ich wasche meine Hände in Unschuld :

Die rote Z2 liegt seit Ende 2013,
die gelbe Z2 BAM liegt seit Anfang 2017
und die rote Z2 BAM kam zusammen mit dem RM Element t.o. zu mir, auch Anfang 2017.

Ich hoffe, im Laufe der nächsten Wochen ein bis dreimal Fertigstellung bekanntgeben zu können.
Und weil's in den Kontext passt, dann hier doch noch einmal: Tune Big Foot in Grün gesucht

Guten Wochenstart und... weiter mit der *Galerie*.


----------



## moped-tobias (17. Februar 2020)

Bei gestrigem Kaiserwetter die Schote mal wieder ausgefahren.


----------



## egmont (17. Februar 2020)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Bei gestrigem Kaiserwetter die Schote mal wieder ausgefahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 982155Anhang anzeigen 982156Anhang anzeigen 982157Anhang anzeigen 982158



Epidemie!Toll!Zymotic!

Ich hätte ja, mit Anlauf, die schöne Treppe genommen und das zarte Grün geschont...
 

Hier ist, Mitte Februar, der Frühling ausgebrochen. Noch so ein Virus.


----------



## moped-tobias (17. Februar 2020)

egmont schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja, mit Anlauf, die schöne Treppe genommen und das zarte Grün geschont...



Joa, bissl Gewohnheitssache, die Treppe und Stufen sind doch steiler, als auf dem Bild erkennbar. ?

PS: nächstes mal mit Sattel weiter runter probier ich das aber ;-)


----------



## egmont (17. Februar 2020)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Joa, bissl Gewohnheitssache, die Treppe und Stufen sind doch steiler, als auf dem Bild erkennbar. ?



Mit Deiner Starren würde ich das schon wg. der Bandscheiben -die sind leider nicht forever- unterlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moped-tobias (17. Februar 2020)

Och, da kann ich mich mit meinen 40 Lenzen gar nicht mal beklagen.


----------



## egmont (17. Februar 2020)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Och, da kann ich mich mit meinen 40 Lenzen gar nicht mal beklagen.



warte, warte;  nur noch ein kleines Weilchen...


----------



## baerst5 (23. Februar 2020)

Ich musste kurzerhand an meinem Alltagsrad die Gabel tauschen, weil die Duke auf der Dämpferseite undicht war. Zum Einsatz kommt nun vorübergehend die erste Version der Manitou X-Vert (leider ist der Schaft der eigentlich geplanten Z2 mit 20cm ein wenig zu kurz gewesen).


----------



## hendr1k (26. Februar 2020)

naja, das klaut keiner


----------



## Hammer-Ali (26. Februar 2020)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 985068
> Ich musste kurzerhand an meinem Alltagsrad die Gabel tauschen, weil die Duke auf der Dämpferseite undicht war. Zum Einsatz kommt nun vorübergehend die erste Version der Manitou X-Vert (leider ist der Schaft der eigentlich geplanten Z2 mit 20cm ein wenig zu kurz gewesen).


Schaftverlängerungen sind nicht so Deins?


----------



## baerst5 (26. Februar 2020)

hendr1k schrieb:


> naja, das klaut keiner


Das will ich doch hoffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerst5 (26. Februar 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Schaftverlängerungen sind nicht so Deins?


Für die Gabel findet sich bestimmt noch ein Rahmen


----------



## Sledgehammer42 (3. März 2020)

Hallo,

weil ich nicht sicher bin ob 1996 hier oder bei den Klassikern besser aufgehoben ist  will ich euch auch mal an meiner neusten Errungenschaft teilhaben lassen.






Anbei der Link zum Thema bei den Klassikern mit mehr Bildern

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Davidbelize (12. März 2020)

Wenn man das Wort Corona nicht hören will ist biken am Besten.


----------



## joglo (13. März 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Wenn man das Wort Corona nicht hören will ist biken am Besten.Anhang anzeigen 993949


sehr schöner Hintergrund (schönes Bike natürlich auch ),
und als Bike-Keller Fan ist man vor vielen anderem auch gut geschützt


----------



## leftyben (13. März 2020)

joglo schrieb:


> sehr schöner Hintergrund (schönes Bike natürlich auch ),
> und als Bike-Keller Fan ist man vor vielen anderem auch gut geschützt


Grüße aus der Höhle!


----------



## stummerwinter (13. März 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 993949



Könntest du das mal vor einem dunklen oder dunkleren Hintergrund fotografieren?


----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2020)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Könntest du das mal vor einem dunklen oder dunkleren Hintergrund fotografieren?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (13. März 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 994231Anhang anzeigen 994229


Sieht das geil aus..


----------



## stummerwinter (13. März 2020)

Danke, kommt so imho besser zur Geltung!


----------



## baerst5 (13. März 2020)

Ja, das finde ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (13. März 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 994229


sehr geiles Cockpit!
sollte auch hier rein:




__





						Eure Meinung: Wie sieht ein elegantes Cockpit aus?
					

Hallo Youngtimer-Freunde!  Für ein zukünftiges Bastelprojekt (97er Scott Peak) suche ich noch nach einem "aufgeräumten", "eleganten" Cockpit.  Hier im Forum habe ich bisher nur den Fred "Zeigt her euer Cockpit"  aus der Leichtbauabteilung gefunden. Da gibt es sehr viel hübschen Kram  zu sehen -...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Shivar (13. März 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 994231Anhang anzeigen 994229



Goldene RooX Stütze?


----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2020)

Shivar schrieb:


> Goldene RooX Stütze?


Yep


----------



## Shivar (13. März 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Yep



Was es nicht alles gibt...


----------



## crizz711 (14. März 2020)

Hallo Leute.
Auf Anraten eines Mitglieds aus einem anderen Beitrag, möchte ich mal kurz mein Rad zeigen. Ist ein Cannondale F600.


----------



## Turnvaterjan77 (25. März 2020)

Habe ich euch eigentlich schon mein Winterbike gezeigt? 2005er Gary Fisher Big Sur (zugegeben die Mädelsvariante...) etwas klein aber für mich abgebrochenen Meter ist’s noch ganz ok. Dank der Schutzbleche bin ich während der gesamten nassen Jahreszeit (immerhin von unten) trocken und sauber zur Arbeit gekommen.
Neueren Datums sind nur die MT4s sowie Newmen Stütze, Lenker und Vorbau. Solides Rad, macht Spaß.

Grüße,
Gesund bleiben!


----------



## nauker (1. April 2020)

Fahre schon so lange konstant ´26, dass einige meiner Räder jetzt als Youngtimer gelten;-)









Aber machen unverändert verdammt viel Spaß!


----------



## ice (4. April 2020)

wieder mal ne Änderung 

beim Dagger ist ja in der Zwischenzeit auch eine Mars eingezogen 





und weil mir der polierte Vorbau doch nicht so recht am Radel gefallen will . Der "Big Al" ist doch etwas zu wuchtig. Habe ich mal im Keller  gestöbert und was schwarzes gefunden.
 warum eigentlich nicht ?   
also mal flux montiert und nochmal 100g gespart


----------



## gbo (9. April 2020)

Auch schon ein Youngtimer aber immer noch goil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (16. April 2020)

Wieder mal alleine unterwegs.


----------



## Spezi66 (17. April 2020)

9,65. Ich glaube, da geht noch was.


----------



## Shivar (17. April 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> 9,65. Ich glaube, da geht noch was.



Ästhetisch und gewichtstechnisch sollten die Lenkerstopfen als erstes gehen.


----------



## ArSt (17. April 2020)

Spezi66 schrieb:


> 9,65


Hui, der Tom geht jetzt unter die Leichtbauer.
Der Anfang ist schon mal sehr gut. 
Das ist doch der Scott-Rahmen vom Manni!
So hat das Teil vor drei Jahren ausgesehen:


----------



## ilovemyrocky (17. April 2020)

Heute mal ne kleine Runde mit meiner Frau an Main entlang gedreht.
Die Sonne war echt herrlich und ließ das Rocky so richtig strahlen.



Die Geräuschkulisse an dem Rapsfeld war super. 
Da waren Abertausende Bienen unterwegs.


----------



## Spezi66 (18. April 2020)

ArSt schrieb:


> Hui, der Tom geht jetzt unter die Leichtbauer.
> Der Anfang ist schon mal sehr gut.
> Das ist doch der Scott-Rahmen vom Manni!
> So hat das Teil vor zwei Jahren ausgesehen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1020604


Ja, genau. Aber das der von Scott ist, kann ja keiner bestätigen, ein paar Details sind schon anders als beim Sereienmodell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (18. April 2020)

Stimmt, der Manni hat halt immer gemeint, dass das sogar ein besonderes "Race"-Modell von Scott wäre. 
Genau vor drei Jahren hatten wir mal 20 Jahre Scott gegenübergestellt:


----------



## ice (18. April 2020)

ich denke, das kann durchaus auch in die Galerie


----------



## oppaunke (19. April 2020)

Heute mal das Element Race im tiefen Wald bewegt...













Gruss,
Oppa


----------



## Rubin (28. April 2020)

Dann möchte ich auch hier mal meinen Youngtimer vorstellen. Cannondale F3000SL, Modelljahr 2002.
Vor zwei Jahren ist mir leider das Sitzrohr meines ersten Cannondales von 2010 gebrochen. Die Ursache war wohl Ermüdung, weil ich mit meinen langen Beinen den Sattel ziemlich weit oben fahre und das alles flext.
Unser sehr fähiger Schrauber konnte daraus noch einen Garantieantrag drehen, durch den ich 30% Rabatt auf den Neukauf meines 2019er F-Si Carbon 4 bekommen hab. Übrig blieben also leichte Tune-Laufräder, eine noch gut funktionierende 9fach-XT-Schaltung, Pedale, Sattel und Bremsscheiben. Der Rest konnte mehr oder weniger in die Tonne, weil mein jugendliches Ich weder Geld für allzu schicke Teile hatte, noch in der Lage war, alles gut zu pflegen.
Und wie das bei neuen Projekten ist, wurde beim F-Si nacheinander alles ausgetauscht, es blieben u.A. Bremsen, Lenker und Sattelstütze übrig. Macht schon fast ein Fahrrad.
Bei der gelegentlichen Suche nach schönen, noch in den USA gebauten 26er Cannondales bin ich eines Tages auf den sehr gut erhaltenen F3000SL-Rahmen gestoßen. Die passende Headshock steckte noch drin, die Dämpfereinheit wurde vor einem Jahr bei 88aid erneuert und zu allem Überfluss wohnte der Verkäufer auch noch im gleichen Stadtteil. Der Preis von 350€ für einen schönen Rahmen und eine neue Gabel passten auch.
Eigentlich wollte ich einen alten, zerbumsten Rahmen kaufen und neu lackieren lassen, hier gefiel mir aber der Zustand so gut, dass nun mit zu Rädern und Rahmen passenden roten und goldenen Teilen drum herum gebaut werden musste.
Ziel war es, ein leichtes Gelegenheits-26er ohne Schnickschnack zu bauen. Bei der etwas eigentümlichen 1x9-Schaltung kam mir Garbaruk mit Spidern in allen Farben, Größen und Kurbelsystemen gerade recht. Die schlichten, aber schönen Minoura-Flaschenhalter sind ein Muss an jedem meiner Räder, weiße Leitungen für Schaltung und Bremse gibt's bei Shimano und der rote Schraubwürger darf auch nicht fehlen.
Auch wenn es ein relativ bunter Mix aus Farben und Epochen ist, fügte sich am Ende alles ganz gut, und das Rad wiegt ohne ein Gramm Carbon genau 10 Kilo. Kostenpunkt insgesamt 700€ für Rahmenset
und Teile neben dem, was sowieso zu schade zum wegwerfen war.


----------



## micel3 (29. April 2020)

Schöner Rahmenset! Hast Du es evtl. mal gewogen?


----------



## Rubin (29. April 2020)

micel3 schrieb:


> Schöner Rahmenset! Hast Du es evtl. mal gewogen?


Danke! Ich hatte damals noch keine Fahrradwaage, daher hab ich das nur relativ wacklig auf die Küchenwaage gepackt. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es insgesamt ca. 3 Kilo waren. Für den Rahmen findet man ca. 1,6 Kilo in dem 2000er Katalog, und die Gabel wiegt laut Netz ca. 1,4 Kilo. Hatte es damals leider nicht notiert, da es relativ schwer war und mich eher das Gesamtgewicht am Ende interessiert hat.
Falls es dich für ein eigenes Projekt interessiert, müsste ich es so gut es geht zerlegen, wiegen und das Gewicht runter rechnen. Wäre dann aber mit etwas Zeitaufwand verbunden ?


----------



## micel3 (30. April 2020)

Ich mag die Cannondales mit Fattys, aus der Zeit wo es mit den Scheibenbremsen anfing und die noch in den USA gefertigt waren einfach nur gerne. Das waren auch noch "leichtbautechnisch" extrem dankbare Räder. Das F 3000 SL war damals so ziemlich die Speerspitze im Bezug auf Leichtbau, deshalb denke ich das Dein Rahmenset doch etwas leichter sein sollte. Alleine die Fatty Ultra aus der Zeit wog etwas mehr als 1300 Gramm. Ich habe ein 2004 er Bad Boy Ultra und da wiegt das Rahmenset in XL knapp 2900 Gramm. Das F 3000 SL sollte noch etwas leichter sein. Mein Bad Boy wiegt jetzt um die 8300 Gramm und das mit geringem Aufwand, in einem ähnlichem ähnlichen Aufbau wie Dein F 3000 SL. 
Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast bau es doch gelegentlich mal auseinander und wiege mal alles, so gut es geht - ist doch als Leichtbauer das womit das Hobby erst richtig anfängt....


----------



## Fischland (30. April 2020)

...die Sattelüberhöhung ist aber .....sportlich !


----------



## Rubin (30. April 2020)

micel3 schrieb:


> Ich mag die Cannondales mit Fattys, aus der Zeit wo es mit den Scheibenbremsen anfing und die noch in den USA gefertigt waren einfach nur gerne. Das waren auch noch "leichtbautechnisch" extrem dankbare Räder. Das F 3000 SL war damals so ziemlich die Speerspitze im Bezug auf Leichtbau, deshalb denke ich das Dein Rahmenset doch etwas leichter sein sollte. Alleine die Fatty Ultra aus der Zeit wog etwas mehr als 1300 Gramm. Ich habe ein 2004 er Bad Boy Ultra und da wiegt das Rahmenset in XL knapp 2900 Gramm. Das F 3000 SL sollte noch etwas leichter sein. Mein Bad Boy wiegt jetzt um die 8300 Gramm und das mit geringem Aufwand, in einem ähnlichem ähnlichen Aufbau wie Dein F 3000 SL.
> Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast bau es doch gelegentlich mal auseinander und wiege mal alles, so gut es geht - ist doch als Leichtbauer das womit das Hobby erst richtig anfängt....


Ok, nun hast du mich neugierig gemacht... Vielleicht demontiere ich es wirklich mal. Hast du Carbon verbaut? Denn mit Alu schaffe ich die 8,3 im Leben nicht.



Fischland schrieb:


> ...die Sattelüberhöhung ist aber .....sportlich !


Ist tatsächlich eine 420er Stütze am Maximum, das ist so ein bisschen mein Problem mit den langen Beinen. Ich bin 1m87 und ein Rahmen in 26" XL sieht nicht nur etwas komisch aus, sondern da müsste ich mich dann wieder extrem strecken oder einen für die Headshock seltenen Stummel-Vorbau finden. Im 29er Größe L sieht das schon besser aus.


----------



## micel3 (30. April 2020)

rubinaish schrieb:


> Ok, nun hast du mich neugierig gemacht... Vielleicht demontiere ich es wirklich mal. Hast du Carbon verbaut? Denn mit Alu schaffe ich die 8,3 im Leben nicht.



Ja klar - da wo es geht und finanziell Sinn macht ist schon Carbon verbaut. Also Lenker, Sattelstütze, Kurbel und einige andere Kleinteile. Ansonsten ist es tatsächlich extrem schwer auf 8,3 zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubin (30. April 2020)

micel3 schrieb:


> Ja klar - da wo es geht und finanziell Sinn macht ist schon Carbon verbaut. Also Lenker, Sattelstütze, Kurbel und einige andere Kleinteile. Ansonsten ist es tatsächlich extrem schwer auf 8,3 zu kommen.


Ok... Gibt's denn irgendwo Fotos von dem Rad? Falls nicht, teil doch gern mal hier welche. 2004 könnte man schon als Youngtimer zählen.


----------



## micel3 (1. Mai 2020)

Leider keine aktuellen Fotos, deshalb hier ein paar ältere Fotos. Aktuelle Fotos werde ich gerne nachreichen sobald ich wieder beim bike bin...


----------



## svennox (1. Mai 2020)

mein altes TREK y22 .. mittlerweile verkauft,
aber das Teil hatte ich bisher am längsten in meinem Besitz (im Vergleich zu meinen anderen Bikes),
nämlich von 1998 - 2012 .... ps. sogar @Dean76 war damals beim Kauf, beim Händler in Berlin mit dabei
.. auch hier nochmal liebe Grüße, schon toll wie lange wir uns schon kennen !!!


----------



## Flowrider06 (2. Mai 2020)

Hier mal mein erstes MTB...der Aufbau hat sich natürlich in den 23 Jahren immer wieder geändert. Aber es fährt immer noch klasse. 

Ein Kona AA von 97. 

Lg


----------



## Stefan090801 (2. Mai 2020)

Hier mal mein erstes MTB. Ein Rotwild RCC 06 von 2006.
Wird eigentlich nur noch zum Brötchen holen benutzt.


----------



## baerst5 (2. Mai 2020)

Schönes Rad. Perlen vor die Säue, könnte man sagen, wenn es wirklich nur noch zum Bäcker und zurück fahren darf.


----------



## Stefan090801 (2. Mai 2020)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Perlen vor die Säue, könnte man sagen, wenn es wirklich nur noch zum Bäcker und zurück fahren darf.


Es ist mittlerweile das 4. Rad und ist immer mehr in den Hintergrund getreten. 2015 bin ich noch 1.800km damit gefahren, dann Jahr für Jahr immer weniger. 2019 waren es dann nur noch 180km und dieses Jahr steht die Null.
 Ich sollte ihm vielleicht etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit schenken.


----------



## Mifune (19. Mai 2020)

Von mir gibt's einen Garagenfund, der heute seinen Weg zu mir gefunden hat:

Ein *Scott Comp Racing CST* aus *1993!*

Ich hab das Rad aus erster Hand von meiner Tante, die das Rad aber mindestens 5-10 Jahre nicht mehr bewegt hat.

Es folgen Fotos quasi direkt nach der Übergabe:










Entrümpelt, fahrbereit gemacht und mit Luft in der Gabel steht es schon gar nicht so schlecht da:




Die HS22 ist in einem unerwartet guten Zustand, auch der ganze Antriebsstrang funktioniert frisch geschmiert tadellos.
Sollte die Mag21 die Luft halten bleibt sie am Rad. Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Sattelstütze, Sattel und Pedale werde ich dezent modernisieren. Sobald ich mich für eine Bereifung entschieden habe kommen die porös gestandenen Schlappen runter.

Freue mich jetzt schon das Rad für alltägliche Strecken zu nutzen!


----------



## Duc749 (19. Mai 2020)

Stefan090801 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein erstes MTB. Ein Rotwild RCC 06 von 2006.
> Wird eigentlich nur noch zum Brötchen holen benutzt.
> Anhang anzeigen 1033084
> Anhang anzeigen 1033082
> ...




Und immer noch um Welten schöner als das was heute so in den Läden rumsteht.  ? 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wild-Cherry (19. Mai 2020)

Noch ein Brötchenfahrrad...


----------



## coast13 (19. Mai 2020)

Mifune schrieb:


> Von mir gibt's einen Garagenfund, der heute seinen Weg zu mir gefunden hat:
> 
> Ein *Scott Comp Racing CST* aus *1995!*
> 
> Ich hab das Rad aus erster Hand von meiner Tante, die das Rad aber mindestens 5-10 Jahre nicht mehr bewegt hat.



Glückwunsch zu dem Fund und zu so ner Tante


----------



## Freefall79 (19. Mai 2020)

Mifune schrieb:


> Von mir gibt's einen Garagenfund, der heute seinen Weg zu mir gefunden hat:
> 
> Ein *Scott Comp Racing CST* aus *1995!*
> 
> ...



Wofür steht eigentlich das „CST“? Für mich war's eben immer ein Scott Comp (oder Team oder Pro) Racing... „CST“ hatte ich bisher nirgends gelesen. Und m. E. ist es ein 1993er Modell... mit das Schönste unter den Comp/Team/Pro Racing-Modellen.


----------



## Mifune (19. Mai 2020)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Wofür steht eigentlich das „CST“? Für mich war's eben immer ein Scott Comp (oder Team oder Pro) Racing... „CST“ hatte ich bisher nirgends gelesen. Und m. E. ist es ein 1993er Modell... mit das Schönste unter den Comp/Team/Pro Racing-Modellen.


Gute Frage, das mit dem CST. Bin über das Kürzel auch nur ohne Erklärung gestolpert.

Bzgl. 1993 und 1995 war es so, dass soweit ich das herausfinden konnte, das 93er mit 3x7 Gängen und Scott Unishock ausgeliefert wurde, das 95er eben mit Mag21 und 3x8 Gängen.
Kann mich natürlich auch irren. Findet man evtl. die alten Kataloge noch irgendwo?
Bei den Triggern und der HS22 gehe ich davon aus, dass sie nachgerüstet wurden.

Finde das Rad auch ausgesprochen schön! Gerade die HS22 verträgt sich super mit den Schriftzügen. Überlege die Sattelstütze und den Laufradsatz mittelfristig durch schwarze zu ersetzen, dadurch könnte es noch etwas mehr "leuchten".


----------



## raun (20. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen, 

hier mein Youngtimer...bekommen als "Teildefekt" - Schaltung ist nun repariert. 






Laut Verkäufer von Anfang der 2000er, so richtig weiß keiner welches Modell das ist. 

Mit dem matten Lack habe ich nur gefunden das es ein M500 LE sein könnte. 

Laufräder steht was von Coda500 drauf, Sattel Coda 400, Speichen sind von DT, Schaltung ist eine RD-T400, Bremsen ohne Name. 

Es ist ein CAAD2 Rahmen, sehr leicht und im Antritt echt klasse. 

Vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch Profis was? Ich bin eher im Bereich Rennrad Oldies bewandert.


----------



## joglo (20. Mai 2020)

raun schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hier mein Youngtimer...bekommen als "Teildefekt" - Schaltung ist nun repariert.
> 
> ...


Hi, Dein Cannondale ist sollte in der Tat von Anfang der 2000er sein, das NEXAVE RD-T400 ist von 2001.
Ich habe das Rad aber weder in den Cannondale Katalogen 
FYI: https://vintagecannondale.com/catalog/
noch in den Bike Markt Ausgaben gefunden. 
Sieht mir nach einen eher günstigen Einstiegsrad aus, u.a. auch weil Cannondale damals schon den Großteil aller Bikes mit Federgabel (Headshock) ausgerüstet hatte. Vielleicht wurde dass Rad außerhalb der normalen Palette über bestimmte regionale Canndondale-Vertriebsorganisationen oder Händler angeboten ?
Sehe ich das richtig, ist das eine Coda 4-Arm Kurbel?
Sind die Bremsen irgendwo noch mit Cannondale gelabelt oder wirklich no-name, dann ist das zumindest sehr unten in der Modellportfolio angesiedelt gewesen. Gab z.B. mal die Lee Chi TX22 V-brakes bei M400 usw. Rädern.

Hoffentlich finden sich noch mehr Infos, ansonsten fahren und Spaß dran haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raun (20. Mai 2020)

Er meinte er hätte dafür 1800 Euro gezahlt, was alles andere als "unten" wäre  

Die T400 war ja eher die teurere Variante der Schaltung, nur die Bremsen wirken etwas "billig". 

Woran erkenne ich das es eine 4 Arm Kurbel ist?


----------



## Shivar (20. Mai 2020)

raun schrieb:


> Woran erkenne ich das es eine 4 Arm Kurbel ist?



Damit sind die Arme gemeint, an welchen die Kettenblätter montiert sind.


----------



## raun (20. Mai 2020)

Hier ein Bild mit den neuen Griffen, Herrlich  





Ist das 4-Arm Teil gut?


----------



## raun (20. Mai 2020)

Sieht nach 4 Armen aus, oder?


----------



## joglo (20. Mai 2020)

das Bike bleibt etwas rätselhaft, weil den STX RC Umwerfer, jetzt auf den Bild mit zu sehen, gabe es von 1995-1999, passt also nicht zum Schaltwerk ab 2001, bzw. jemand hat hier Restteile an einem Rahmen verbaut oder schon mal umgebaut.
Die Coda 4-Arm Kurbel kannte ich so noch nicht, an sich eher vorteilig, weil eben die noch immer aktuellen 104mm BCD Kettenblätter passen, aber die verbauten Blätter sehen ähnlich zu günstigen Shimano (Alivio, STX) aus. Wobei das auch wieder zu "günstige" Einstiegsrad Theorie passen würde. Und selbst die billigsten Cannondale's waren ja durchaus nicht preisgünstig.
Bitte auch nicht falsch verstehen, ich will hier nicht Dein neues Rad madig machen, nur helfen das bzgl. Modelljahr und Portfolio einzusortieren.

Du könntest ja noch mal den Lenker mit Bremshebeln und Schalthebeln fotografieren, vlt. helfen die Teile das Bike noch etwas mehr zu identifizieren.


----------



## Fischland (20. Mai 2020)

...der ganze  Mix an Teilen weißt  für mich immer noch auf einen (Austausch) Rahmenaufbau hin.
Ich würde das Teil mit der guten alten schwarzen LX aufbauen ( wie es bei Cannondale  üblich war) und gut.
Zu den Griffen und den Pedalen schreibe  ich mal besser nichts...


----------



## BigVolker (20. Mai 2020)

Das ist ein prä 2000 Rahmen, sag ich jetzt einfach mal so. Um 2000 hat Cannondale eigentlich flächendeckend auf Headshok -um mich mal des Jünger-Duktus anzuschmiegen- umgestellt.
Es wird gesagt, dass Rahmen ohne "Designation" Austauschrahmen sind, aber das zweifle ich an oder kann ich wenigstens nicht bestätigen.
Edit: Ich würd aufgrund der Decals sagen, dass es ein ~so 1996 bis 1998 Modell ist.
Aber ist ja auch egal, hauptsache es rollt.


----------



## joglo (20. Mai 2020)

Mifune schrieb:


> Gute Frage, das mit dem CST. Bin über das Kürzel auch nur ohne Erklärung gestolpert.
> 
> Bzgl. 1993 und 1995 war es so, dass soweit ich das herausfinden konnte, das 93er mit 3x7 Gängen und Scott Unishock ausgeliefert wurde, das 95er eben mit Mag21 und 3x8 Gängen.
> Kann mich natürlich auch irren. Findet man evtl. die alten Kataloge noch irgendwo?
> ...


Finde genau diese 93 bzw. 95 Scott auch schon immer und immernoch schön.
Scott Kataloge gibt es am besten auf der Polnischen Seite (deutlich mehr z.B. als bei Retrobikes)


			RetroMTB.pl - pierwsza polska strona poświęcona kultowym rowerom górskim, retro MTB bikes, kult MTB bikes, vintage MTB bikes


----------



## raun (21. Mai 2020)

Dankeschön für eure Einschätzung, ich denke auch das die Fahrradbude aus dem Rahmen ein Fahrrad gemacht hat, ach da ist noch eine schöne Schaltung, die passt da ran - zack. Macht ja nix, denn sie funktioniert. 

Die Griffe und die Pedale sind nicht Zeitgemäß, passen aber für mich zum Rad  

Ich habe nun noch einen hochglanz silbernen Vorbau von CD gefunden und gekauft, ist bisschen kürzer und passt super. 

Wenn ich nun eine LX oder XT hin bauen würde, brauche ich ja alles, oder? Also


Bremszangen
Bremsgriffe
Schaltgriffe
Umwerfer
Schaltwerk
Kassette

Hat wer was passendes liegen? 

Wobei ich sagen muss, wenn auch ungewohnt da anders herum als bei meinen anderen Rädern (7 Stück), es schaltet sich superschön. 

Was ich ändern muss, und viellecht damit anfange, die Bremsgriffe sind aus der untersten Schublade gegriffen glaube ich.


----------



## BigVolker (21. Mai 2020)

Bei den Cannondale-Vorbauten muss man aufpassen, da es hier viele verschiedene Maße gibt.
Du brauchst einen Vorbau, der am Gabelschaft eine 28,6 mm Klemmung hat, was ein Standard 1 1/8" (1,125") Ahead-Vorbau ist.
Ahead wird die Technik des Steuersatzes genannt, der im Gegensatz zum Gewindesteuersatz über die "Ahead-Kappe" oben über dem Vorbau eingestellt, bzw. vorgespannt wird. Bei einem Gewindesteuersatz hat man eine große Kontermutter um das Lagerspiel einzustellen und muss idR einen Schaftvorbau verwenden.
Cannondale hat jedenfalls noch ein eigenes System, welches wieder anders als die vorherigen ist. Hier wird auch ein viel größeres Maß verwendet - 39,6 mm oder 1 9/16" (1,56"). Neuerdings gibt es auch noch 1,5" Vorbauten um das Chaos abzurunden.
Das wäre erstmal der Durchmesser am Gabelschaft, jetzt kommt noch die Klemmung für den Lenker hinzu - an deinem Rad ist das ein 25,4 mm Lenker, du kannst aber auch Vorbauten mit 26 mm, 31,8 mm oder 35 mm Klemmung kaufen.
Hast du vielleicht einen Link zu deinem Vorbau oder ein Bild, um abschätzen zu können, ob es an dein Rad passt?

Zur Schaltung würde ich erstmal festhalten, dass sich der Umbau auf höherwertige Komponenten bei dem Radmeiner Meinung nach nicht lohnt, wenn die jetzigen Komponenten funktioniern.
Allerdings können alte XT-Komponenten mit etwas Glück günstig bei den üblichen Verdächtigen geschossen werden. Ich mag da kein endgültiges Urteil fällen, was sich lohnt und was nicht.
"period correct" für den Rahmen wäre die M567 LX oder M739 XT-Gruppen. Für ein komplettes "Kleid" bräuchtest du einige Teile, eine nüchterne Auflistung der Bezeichnungen gibt es hier http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Hersteller/Shimano/Gruppen.html#98.
Preislich solltest du zwischen 100 und 250 € rechnen, je nach Menge und Zustand der Komponenten.
Am besten du überlegst erstmal ob du das Rad behalten willst und gehst dann Stück für Stück ran. Frage möglichst im Forum nach, welche Teile passen und sinnvoll sind, dann bleibt der größte Ärger erspart.

Edit: für den weitere Gestaltung deines Rades machst du am besten ein eigenes Thema im Youngtimer-Unterforum auf oder nutzt den hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cannondale-aufbau-galerie-laber-thread.677682/page-57.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raun (21. Mai 2020)

Wow Danke für deine Ausführung. 

Ich habe einen Vorbau 1 1/8 gekauft, von Cannondale. mit 25.4er Klemmung. 

Ich habe von einem Spank Spoon Vorbau den ich noch hatte die Ahead Kappe verbaut, die passt scheinbar. 

Ich werde das Rad klar erst mal behalten, gekauft habe ich es, weil meine Jungs (4 und 6) nun auch gerne Fahrrad fahren, und meine Rennräder (Vintage und 2009er) nicht unbedingt für solche Touren auf Waldautobahnen respektive Schotter / Radwegen gemacht sind. 

Es soll für längere Touren dann ein kleiner Hänger ran für Sachen die man braucht (Decke, Getränke, Bier) 

Ich habe für das Rad in gutem bis sehr gutem Zustand 175 Euro gezahlt, investiert um es zum laufen zu bringen (Schaltung) war ein Schaltzug.

Meint ihr für den Preis würde es sich über kurz oder lang lohnen eine bessere Bremse / Schaltung zu investieren?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2020)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Wofür steht eigentlich das „CST“? Für mich war's eben immer ein Scott Comp (oder Team oder Pro) Racing... „CST“ hatte ich bisher nirgends gelesen. Und m. E. ist es ein 1993er Modell... mit das Schönste unter den Comp/Team/Pro Racing-Modellen.





			https://cdn10.bigcommerce.com/s-1rmgckn/products/2740/images/24327/IMG_6474_1200x800__83266.1426107307.1280.1280.JPG?c=2
		


gelb hinterlegt.


----------



## Mifune (21. Mai 2020)

Noch ein wenig Wartung und ein paar provisorische Teile später habe ich heute die ersten 40km ausgebaute Radwege hinter mich gebracht.
Das Rad hat mächtig Vortrieb und wird wahrscheinlich ein Straßenflitzer bleiben. Ich hoffe dabei schlackern Puristen nicht zu sehr die Ohren... sorry.
Noch ist mir die Sitzposition ein wenig zu aufrecht. Ich denke das Rad bekommt bald einen Lenker ohne Rise mit Backsweep und dazu einen passenden Vorbau ohne Steigung. Danach sollte es sitzen. Jetzt muss ich nur noch eine matt schwarze Sattelstütze in 27,0mm finden und dann bekommt das Rad erst einmal einige Kilometer zu fressen, bevor ich wieder etwas ändern werde.

ps. alle ersetzten Anbauteile lagere ich ein, falls ich das Rad jemals (halbwegs) originalgetreu weiterverkaufen werde.










Freefall79 schrieb:


> Und m. E. ist es ein 1993er Modell... mit das Schönste unter den Comp/Team/Pro Racing-Modellen.





joglo schrieb:


> Scott Kataloge gibt es am besten auf der Polnischen Seite
> 
> 
> RetroMTB.pl - pierwsza polska strona poświęcona kultowym rowerom górskim, retro MTB bikes, kult MTB bikes, vintage MTB bikes


Ein Blick auf die Kataloge und es ist eindeutig ein 1993er Rad!





k_star schrieb:


> Mifune schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gute Frage, das mit dem CST.
> ...


Wieder was gelernt! Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## raun (21. Mai 2020)

Sehr schönes Rad, wow


----------



## neddie (28. Mai 2020)

Moin,

hier mal mal mein erstes CC Fully von 1995 was ab und zu noch zum Einsatz kommt, werd es wohl nie Verkaufen oder entsorgen.
Ein Cannondale SV 700 mit Carbonschwinge und Dämpfer von Risse Racing USA.
Ja schon lange nicht mehr Original, habs mit Parts den Zeiten immer angepasst.
Hatte es bis 2016 im "Gelände" bewegt, dann folgten zwei All Mountain/Enduros, auch noch in 26"


----------



## Holzmichl (3. Juni 2020)

Lieber ein Youngtimer mit classic als ein klassisches YT


----------



## ice (6. Juni 2020)

bei meiner letzten Runde mit dem Race ist mir doch, bei ner kurzen Pause, etwas aufgefallen ...  ?





da wäre doch noch etwas zum anpassen ...
... also mal diese Woche noch schnell gesucht , gefunden , bestellt und geliefert

und montiert 




so ist das jetzt richtig  




wenn schon Schaltung von Sram ... dann auch komplett


----------



## Mifune (13. Juni 2020)

Ich habe die Tage endlich den Umbau meines Youngtimers zur quirligen Straßenfeile abgeschlossen!

1-2 Stellen müssen noch von Flugrost befreit werden und ich hätte ja sehr gerne komplett schwarze Laufräder, aber davon abgesehen bin ich sehr glücklich, wie es dasteht.







Spoiler: Teileliste



*Federgabel:* 2001er Rock Shox SID XC, 80mm (Teilespende eines Freundes)
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Kojak 26x1,35", Faltreifen
*Griffe:* Ergon GA2
*Lenker:* Cube RFR Flat Trail, 8°, 31,8mm x 720mm
*Vorbau:* Cube RFR Trail, 0°, 31,8mm x 35mm
*Sattel:* Selle Italia X1 Cross
*Pedale:* 08/15 Wellgo Flats (werden Clicks oder besseren Flats weichen, sobald ich mich entschieden habe)

Die Schnellspanner sind 5-Eck Verschlüssen gewichen, um Teileklau in der Stadt vorzubeugen. #Placebo





Spoiler: Zum Vergleich: Ausgangszustand


----------



## Steff2250 (13. Juni 2020)

Hi Mifune,
schau mal hier

 Mavic Cross Ride UB 26
eine Sorglos Felge, meine haben 12000 drauf 
bis auf s zentrieren noch nichts gemacht, gibt es bei Bike 24
die Aufkleber kann man ja mit dem Fön entsorgen 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (13. Juni 2020)

...man sollte aber bei dieser Felge  die Speichenlöcher im Auge behalten.
Diese neigen leider zu Haarrissen.


----------



## Rubin (14. Juni 2020)

Mifune schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tage endlich den Umbau meines Youngtimers zur quirligen Straßenfeile abgeschlossen!
> 
> 1-2 Stellen müssen noch von Flugrost befreit werden und ich hätte ja sehr gerne komplett schwarze Laufräder, aber davon abgesehen bin ich sehr glücklich, wie es dasteht.
> 
> ...


Ich hab noch massig schwarze Cannondale-Coda-Laufradsätze auf dem Dachboden hängen, die wir aus diversen Rädern ausgebaut haben und wohl nie mehr nutzen werden. Problem dabei ist, dass ich in Berlin wohne. Könnte dir gern gegen Übernahme der Versandkosten welche zuschicken, muss nur nochmal gucken, ob noch ein kompletter Satz für Felgenbremsen dabei ist. Hab etwas den Überblick verloren...


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2020)

ja, ist 26".


ich würde es glaube ich so lassen, da die silberne krone der sid sonst so alleine ist.


----------



## joglo (14. Juni 2020)

Mifune schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tage endlich den Umbau meines Youngtimers zur quirligen Straßenfeile abgeschlossen!
> 
> 1-2 Stellen müssen noch von Flugrost befreit werden und ich hätte ja sehr gerne komplett schwarze Laufräder, aber davon abgesehen bin ich sehr glücklich, wie es dasteht.
> 
> ...


Schönes Rad, ne SID macht halt wesentlich mehr Spaß als ne platte Mag und passt auch halbwegs.
Nur der Lenker 
72cm, komplett flat?
Zumindest vom Bild her sieht das doch werder cool aus, noch weckt das bei mir Lust aufs draufsetzen und losfahren.
Damit braucht man dann auch so einen Stummel-Vorbau, oder?
Also hier hätte mir sogar die verbauten Sachen vorher besser gefallen, obwohl der Lenker auch zu kurz ist.
Wahrscheinlich wäre ein gemäßigter Kompromiss am besten.


----------



## Mifune (14. Juni 2020)

rubinaish schrieb:


> Könnte dir gern gegen Übernahme der Versandkosten welche zuschicken, muss nur nochmal gucken, ob noch ein kompletter Satz für Felgenbremsen dabei ist.


Das wäre natürlich der Hammer! Nur kein Stress beim Raussuchen, slide mir einfach in die DMs, wenn du mehr weißt.





joglo schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, ne SID macht halt wesentlich mehr Spaß als ne platte Mag und passt auch halbwegs.
> Nur der Lenker
> 72cm, komplett flat?
> Damit braucht man dann auch so einen Stummel-Vorbau, oder?


Die Mag hätte die Luft schon gehalten, aber das Angebot zum kostenlosen Upgrade konnte ich kaum ausschlagen. Mit Sag (bei 60PSI/~75kg) baut sie ähnlich hoch wie die Mag.
Die Lenker (8° Backsweep)/Vorbau-Kombination ist sicher ungewöhnlich, aber zum einen komm' ich von meiner MTB-Sozialisation aus dem Freeride Bereich und tendiere auch bei meinen Stadträdern zu breiten und kurzen Cockpits, zum Anderen hab ich am rechten Ellenbogen ne Bewegungseinschränkung, so dass ich den nicht komplett strecken kann. Mit gekürztem Lenker und längerem Vorbau käme die Geo dem Canyon Roadlite meiner Freundin tatsächlich recht nah. Dass ich ohne Rise und Spacerturm unterwegs bin ermöglicht es mir bei 1,73m nicht zu aufrecht zu sitzen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Juni 2020)

ich nähere mich endlich der fertigstellung...









to do: 

vanilla rc befüllen und einbauen (buchsen fehlen noch)
sattel tauschen bzw beziehen
kb-schrauben (bestellung noch unterwegs)
schaltzug verlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## htkal (19. Juni 2020)

Hallo, ich bin hier absoluter Neuling, sowohl auf dem MTB als auch in diesem Forum.
Ich bin sonst nur auf der Strasse und im Rennradforum unterwegs.
Bin mir aber sicher, dass ihr mindestens genauso gut tickt wie drüben.

Ich hab von einem Freund ein Rad bekommen, weis weder wer der Hersteller ist, noch wie ich es einschätzen muss. Der Rohrsatz ist Tange ultimate superlight, Ritchey Ausfallenden und so ein V im Kreis Logo auf dem Steuerrohr. Die Ausstattung ist komplett XT. Was ist das für Material, Edelstahl?

Dann hab ich Probleme mit der Größe, der Rahmen hat ein 47,5cm Sattelrohr CT und 54cm Oberrohr CC
Ich hab 90cm Schrittlänge bei 182cm Größe (Sitz-Zwerg), ich muss die Stütze bis zur Markierung raus ziehen.
Ist das was für mich, oder verbieg ich mich da?

Freu mich auf Antworten, Grüße Theo


----------



## ArSt (19. Juni 2020)

Das Material ist Stahl vernickelt und wahrscheinlich mit Klarlack überzogen. Die Geometrie ist noch nicht für Federgabeln ausgelegt.
Hersteller könnte Scott sein, dann müsste es ein 1993er Comp Racing sein wie jenes z.B.: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1146146
Allerdings wurden in der ersten Hälfte der 90er derartig gefertigte Räder von mehreren Herstellern angeboten. Das "V" im Kreis sagt mir nichts.
Auch wenn viele User bei den Klassikern so wie hier gezeigt herumfahren (wollen), sieht es für mich schon sehr "verbogen" aus.
Für weitere Antworten kannst Du auch mal bei den Klassikern anfragen, da wäre dieses Rad deutlich besser aufgehoben.
Beste Grüße,
Armin.


----------



## htkal (19. Juni 2020)

ArSt schrieb:


> Das Material ist Stahl vernickelt und wahrscheinlich mit Klarlack überzogen. Die Geometrie ist noch nicht für Federgabeln ausgelegt.
> Hersteller könnte Scott sein, dann müsste es ein 1993er Comp Racing sein wie jenes z.B.: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1146146
> Allerdings wurden in der ersten Hälfte der 90er derartig gefertigte Räder von mehreren Herstellern angeboten. Das "V" im Kreis sagt mir nichts.
> Auch wenn viele User bei den Klassikern so wie hier gezeigt herumfahren (wollen), sieht es für mich schon sehr "verbogen" aus.
> ...


Hallo Armin, vielen Dank, ich dachte ich bin hier schon bei den Klassikern,
für mich sind alle MTBler Youngtimer
Ich geh mal rüber, danke


----------



## raun (19. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen, hier mal mein Cannondale (wahrscheinlich M400/M500): 





Ich habe nun den Vorbau gegen einen von Cannondale getauscht, Griffe, Sattel und Pedale und die Bremsen von China No-Name auf Deore aufgerüstet, neue Züge rein, Zughüllen erneuert. Mit V-Brakes bin ich noch nicht so fit, aber es fährt sich so gut das ich schon mehrere 100km damit gefahren bin. 

Hier meine neueste Errungenschaft, ein Cannondale Jekyll 2005 Volvo Edition "Replica" - mit XTR, Jolie, Fox.


----------



## Rubin (19. Juni 2020)

raun schrieb:


> Hier meine neueste Errungenschaft, ein Cannondale Jekyll 2005 Volvo Edition "Replica" - mit XTR, Jolie, Fox.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1067750



Wow, fantastischer Zustand, sehr pornöse Kurbel. Mein F3000SL in der gleichen Farbe hast du ja gesehen... Am Jekyll noch was geplant, außer der Bremse vllt.? Was sagt denn der Dämpfer?


----------



## raun (19. Juni 2020)

Naja, das Schmuckstück hat schon paar Macken im Lack...ich hab dann vorne in den Dämpfer auch mal Luft gemacht...Bissl viel, muss wieder was raus lassen 

Die Gabel ist scheinbar von 99...sowas aber auch.

Was ist mit den Bremsen? Taugen die nix? Hab gerade noch die Kabelbinder aus den Speichen geschnitten, Beläge vorne entgratet.

Ich habe bei Erschütterung ein Klappern, hört sich an wie ein Zug der irgendwo anschlägt, die laufen aber alle aussen.

Was macht die Kurbel so "Pornös"? Ich hab auch noch nie eine Kassette gesehen die so arg durchlöchert ist, spannend.

Der Lenker ist ein Schmolke Carbon, auch schick.

Ich hoffe ich hab nicht zu viel für das Rad gezahlt...das geklapper macht mich nervös.


----------



## Rubin (19. Juni 2020)

raun schrieb:


> Naja, das Schmuckstück hat schon paar Macken im Lack...ich hab dann vorne in den Dämpfer auch mal Luft gemacht...Bissl viel, muss wieder was raus lassen
> 
> Die Gabel ist scheinbar von 99...sowas aber auch.
> 
> ...



Interessant, mit der Gabel..  Bist du sicher, dass das Rad von 2005 ist? Bin der Meinung, die Farbe gab's früher. Mein Rahmen in der Farbe ist Modelljahr 2002, laut Rahmennummer aber schon 2000 gebaut. Könnte eventuell das Alter der Gabel erklären, könntest ja mal auf vintagecannondale.com in den alten Katalogen gucken.

Die älteren Magura sind nicht unbedingt die besten... Aber das wirst du ja am rollenden Exemplar sicherlich am Besten "erfahren".

Die Kurbel glänzt einfach sehr geil ?

Mh, Geklapper ist schwer aus der Ferne zu diagnostizieren... Vllt. die Züge an der linken vertikalen Strebe, unterhalb des Punktes wo der Dämpfer angebracht ist? Was hast du denn gezahlt?


----------



## raun (19. Juni 2020)

Naja, der VK meinte es wäre wohl von 2004 / 2005...wie lange das Rad schon beim Händler stand, weiß ja immer keiner. Ich erwische immer Modelle die keine Bezeichnung haben. Du hast das "gleiche"? 

Die Bremse macht was sie soll, sie bremst. Besser als meine Deore V-Brake am anderen Cannondale  

Die glänzt wirklich schön. 

Ich hab beim geklapper so eine Vermutung, bei der Probefahrt war das nämlich nicht, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Die Züge habe ich schon festgehalten, auch schon mit Stoffkabelbinder bisschen vom Rahmen weg gebunden. 

Gegenfrage, was dürfte das Rad denn gekostet haben?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (19. Juni 2020)

wenn die alten maguras laufen, dann laufen se auch. ansonsten sehr schönes bike


----------



## raun (19. Juni 2020)

Ja ist es - irgendwie bin ich bei keinem der Räder in den Katalogen fündig geworden, die ich angesehen habe. Nur mein Cannondale Hi-Mod Rennrad, das per Rechnung auf 2011 datiert war, das habe ich gefunden, Modell 2009. Seltsam, stehen die immer so lange beim Händler? 

Ich würde halt gerne wissen was ich da fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (19. Juni 2020)

htkal schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin hier absoluter Neuling, sowohl auf dem MTB als auch in diesem Forum.
> Ich bin sonst nur auf der Strasse und im Rennradforum unterwegs.
> Bin mir aber sicher, dass ihr mindestens genauso gut tickt wie drüben.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Scott scheidet aus, selbst wenn die Gabel nachgerüstet ist. Scott hat zwar Ritchey Ausfallenden, aber keine Ösen. An den Sitzstreben gibt es ebenfalls keine Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für einen Gepäckträger. Sitzrohr ist weniger steil und auch die Zugführung ist nicht identisch. Die Strebe zwischen den beiden Sitzstreben hat bei den Scott Rahmen kein Loch. Desweiteren hat der Scott Rahmen einen Ritchey Logic Rohrsatz und keinen Tange Ultimate. Ich vermute eher etwas anderes.  Villiger?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mifune (20. Juni 2020)

goodie schrieb:


> An den Sitzstreben gibt es ebenfalls keine Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für einen Gepäckträger. Die Strebe zwischen den beiden Sitzstreben hat bei den Scott Rahmen kein Loch. Desweiteren hat der Scott Rahmen einen Ritchey Logic Rohrsatz und keinen Tange Ultimate.


Moin Thomas,

ich bastle seit ein paar Wochen an einem 1993er Scott Comp Racing. Mir fehlt gerade die Zeit extra Fotos zu machen, aber mein Scott hat durchaus einen Tange Rohrsatz (siehe kleines Label oberhalb des Tretlagers).
Die Befestigungsösen hat es tatsächlich nicht und nach dem Loch müsste ich Ausschau halten. Finde es ansonsten sehr faszinierend, wie ähnlich sich die Räder in vielerlei Hinsicht sind.





Mifune schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1046337
> Anhang anzeigen 1046338
> Anhang anzeigen 1046339


----------



## goodie (20. Juni 2020)

Der 93er Rahmen hat ja auch einen Tange MTB Double Butted Rohrsatz und keine Ritchey Ausfallenden.

Ich klaue mir hier mal Bilder aus dem Forum. Siehe hier:






Ausfallenden ohne Ösen - keine Ritchey




Tange Double Butted




Scott Comp Racing Modell 1994 (mein ehemaliges Rad):





Ritchey Ausfallenden ohne Ösen 




Hinterer Quersteg zwischen den Sitzstreben ohne Loch (für Montage von Schutzblech usw.). Keine Ösen für Gepäckträger
#



Ritchey Logic Rohrsatz


----------



## raun (20. Juni 2020)

Sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## PeterHi (25. Juni 2020)

Ich hab auch eins...


----------



## raun (26. Juni 2020)

So ein GT steht auch noch auf meiner "Liste"...tolle Räder!


----------



## PeterHi (26. Juni 2020)

Bei uns in Hildesheim steht noch ein Karakoram bei ebay kleinanzeigen drin...
170...würde aber für 130 weggehen...


----------



## raun (27. Juni 2020)

Das ist mir zu weit...ich suche halt hier in der Nähe


----------



## PeterHi (27. Juni 2020)

Meins stand ja beim Vorbesitzer gar nicht zum Verkauf...der suchte nur jemand der es reparieren kann. Neues Schaltauge( beim Händler bestellt, 9,95 €) war ihm zu unsicher, da hab ich es erworben...und nun läufts wieder. So oft werden GTs ja auch nicht angeboten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ranzenbiker (28. Juni 2020)

Ich hoffe es passt vom Alter hierher
Danke nochmal für die Mithilfe hier im Forum, endlich ist das Ding fertig.


----------



## Ranzenbiker (28. Juni 2020)

Soweit bin ich ganz zufrieden, kabelsalat am Lenker nervt noch,Schaltung noch etwas fein Tuning.
wiegt 10,35 kg, wollte gerne unter 10 aber das kann ich mir abschminken, sattelstütze und Sattel wird noch gegen was leichteres getauscht, aber viel Potential seh ich nicht mehr.

Wenn die Sonne wieder scheint mach ich noch ein paar Detail Bilder.


----------



## WillyWacker (6. Juli 2020)

Hier mein Centurion NoPogo vom 20.06.1997 und immer noch OK !!


----------



## Rubin (7. Juli 2020)

Ranzenbiker schrieb:


> Wiegt 10,35 kg, wollte gerne unter 10 aber das kann ich mir abschminken, sattelstütze und Sattel wird noch gegen was leichteres getauscht, aber viel Potential seh ich nicht mehr.



Wirklich ein todschickes Rad! Die klassische Lackierung und die beigen Reifen machen echt was her.

Wo ich noch Potenzial sehen würde, um das Gewicht zu drücken:
Schaumgriffe von Extralite wiegen ca. 10g.
Der Newmen Evolution SL 318.2 Vorbau wiegt aus Alu ab 70g.
Ist das schon Tubeless, oder wäre eine Umrüstung möglich und für dich eine Option?
Als Schaltung fahre ich mittlerweile am Gelegenheits-26er die XT als 1x9. Reicht - mir persönlich, für mein Streckenprofil - völlig aus und du sparst ohne Umwerfer, Schalthebel und Ritzel grob geschätzt ca. 400g.


----------



## joglo (7. Juli 2020)

Ranzenbiker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es passt vom Alter hierher
> Danke nochmal für die Mithilfe hier im Forum, endlich ist das Ding fertig.
> Anhang anzeigen 1073613Anhang anzeigen 1073614


hast Du Dir mal Gedanken gemacht eine blaue SID zu verbauen? Ich meine wenn das Bike doch schon SID-Blau ist...


----------



## Ranzenbiker (7. Juli 2020)

Hatte Cube schon ne Anfrage wegen der RAL Nr. von dem blau geschickt, mein Gedanke war die Gabel passend lackieren  zu lassen, hab mich aber aufgrund des fast neuwertigen Zustandes der SID dagegen entschieden.
Sollte mir ne blaue World Cup über den Weg laufen, wer weiß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterHi (7. Juli 2020)

rubinaish schrieb:


> Wirklich ein todschickes Rad! Die klassische Lackierung und die beigen Reifen machen echt was her.
> 
> Wo ich noch Potenzial sehen würde, um das Gewicht zu drücken:
> Schaumgriffe von Extralite wiegen ca. 10g.
> ...


Vor der nächsten Tour einfach noch mal gründlich den Darm leeren...günstiger kannst Du das Systemgewicht nicht um mindestens die erwähnten 400 g drücken...


----------



## Ranzenbiker (8. Juli 2020)

Müsste mal nachwiegen.....

Im Moment brauch ich vorne noch 3 fach, hab letztes Jahr erst mit dem regelmäßigem fahren angefangen,bin noch nicht fit genug.
Das meist schaffe ich mit dem 42er, kurze steile Stücke im wiegetritt gehen schon.
Allerdings packt mich so langsam der Ehrgeiz, hab mir ein paar lange Steigungen rausgesucht die ich regelmäßig fahre und da brauch ich vorne noch das kleine, wenn ich die gemeistert habe denke ich über 1 fach nach.
Tubless könnte ich noch machen,fahre im Moment die tubolito Schläuche, hab einfach schwarzes Isolierband über die hässlichen orangenen Ventile geklebt.
Felgen sind ZTR Olympic.


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Juli 2020)

Weil es so schön ist... 
1999 

GT ZASKAR Cosmic Sunrise Nr. 1.
Nr.2 ist in arbeit.


----------



## Fischland (17. Juli 2020)




----------



## Fischland (17. Juli 2020)




----------



## goodie (17. Juli 2020)

Bin zwar nicht der Cannondale Fan, sieht aber wirklich schick aus.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Fischland (17. Juli 2020)

DANKE.


----------



## PeterHi (17. Juli 2020)

Fischland schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1083731


Auch von mir...Schickes Bike?
Sollte aber ab und zu mal Auslauf haben...Solche Bikes muss man nicht mehr überstrapazieren aber Käfighaltung ist für die auch nix...?


----------



## Fischland (17. Juli 2020)

..Recht haste.


----------



## goodie (17. Juli 2020)

PeterHi schrieb:


> Auch von mir...Schickes Bike?
> Sollte aber ab und zu mal Auslauf haben...Solche Bikes muss man nicht mehr überstrapazieren aber Käfighaltung ist für die auch nix...?


Genau, vor allem weil die Naben so schön laut sind. Das macht Spass ohne Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterHi (17. Juli 2020)

goodie schrieb:


> Genau, vor allem weil die Naben so schön laut sind. Das macht Spass ohne Ende.


Die Naben ersparen dann eine hässliche Klingel...Aufmerksamkeit ist immer garantiert.. ?


----------



## goodie (17. Juli 2020)

Sammelst du Cannondale? 

Ein Freund verkauft das gerade. Zustand siehe Bilder. Federung ist einwandfrei. Optische Mängel sind auf den Fotos zu erhennen. Ich finde den Zustand trotzdem noch wirklich gut. Am Preis geht noch was.










						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Argenbühl finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				






PeterHi schrieb:


> Die Naben ersparen dann eine hässliche Klingel...Aufmerksamkeit ist immer garantiert.. ?



Ich habe die Teile in zwei Rädern. Bei einer ist fast kein Fett drin???.

Das ist sowas von geil.


----------



## egmont (19. Juli 2020)

Viele Gruesse aus dem Retrosommerlager


60er, 70er, 80er, 90er und
00er aus Asien,  Europa und Amerika koennen hier gut miteinander.


----------



## To_Blade (22. Juli 2020)

Kaffeerunde


----------



## classyandsassy (26. Juli 2020)

SCHWINN Rocket 88
Rahmen Baujahr 2001

Mit viel Liebe und Arbeit neues Leben eingehaucht


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (27. Juli 2020)

Restauriertes Cannondale mit Carbon Hinterrad Schwinge im neuwertigen Zustand. Umgebaut als City Bike.


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (27. Juli 2020)

Ein Uralt Cannondale Super V.  Mühevoll mit hochwertigen Komponenten restauriert und für die Metzer City umgebaut. Ist mittlerweile verkauft und hat einen neuen Besitzer im Departement Moselle.
Gruß euer Doc Cannondale


----------



## baerst5 (27. Juli 2020)

Das gefällt mir auf jeden Fall besser, als das gelbe "Citybike".


----------



## dasspice (20. September 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe mein TREK 950 Singletrack von 1994 wieder zusammengebaut und reaktiviert.
Farbe: Ice Blue / silver Decals, Größe: 21" (Der grösste Rahmen dieses Modells.)





















Gruss Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goodie (20. September 2020)

Schönes altes Trek. Ist das der dreifach konifizierte OX II Rohrsatz? Hatte auch schon ein paar Trek von 95/96. Leider war der Lack nicht wirklich haltbar. Trek hatte 1994 die Rahmen komplett verändert. Aber der Rahmen dürfte nicht extrem schwer sein, oder?


----------



## dasspice (20. September 2020)

Auf dem Rahmen steht:
True Temper OX Comp tripple butted Cro-Moly

Auf der Gabel:
Trek System 2 buttet Cro-Moly


----------



## goodie (20. September 2020)

Kein schlechter Rohrsatz. Bleibt der Lack so, oder machst du noch was damit?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## dasspice (20. September 2020)

Vielleicht mach ich ihn mal richtig sauber, das meiste ist Dreck.
Eine Behandlung mit Reinigungspolitur bewirkt da wahre Wunder.


----------



## Sky chief (23. September 2020)

Dynamite-Trail schrieb:


> Restauriertes Cannondale im neuwertigen Zustand. Umgebaut als City Bike.


@Dynamite-Trail
Sehr schick. Aber was hast Du da für nen Vorbau draufgeschraubt? An das Headshock passt ja kein normaler.

Ich habe mein Super-V900 mit Carbon Federbein ('95er) auch zum Stadtflitzer gemodelt, aber damals in den wilden 90ern einen sportlichen Roox drangemacht. Leider ist der mir aber inzwischen zu flach und zu lang. Ich suche da also nach einem für eine etwas lockerere Sitzposition..


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. September 2020)

Sky chief schrieb:


> @Dynamite-Trail
> Sehr schick. Aber was hast Du da für nen Vorbau draufgeschraubt? An das Headshock passt ja kein normaler.


Hope. Gibt's in 1,56".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynamite-Trail (23. September 2020)

Sky chief schrieb:


> @Dynamite-Trail
> Sehr schick. Aber was hast Du da für nen Vorbau draufgeschraubt? An das Headshock passt ja kein normaler.
> 
> Ich habe mein Super-V900 mit Carbon Federbein ('95er) auch zum Stadtflitzer gemodelt, aber damals in den wilden 90ern einen sportlichen Roox drangemacht. Leider ist der mir aber inzwischen zu flach und zu lang. Ich suche da also nach einem für eine etwas lockerere Sitzposition..


Hallo, es war ein HOPE in 1,56 Zoll. Ist leider recht schwer in der Gold Edition zu finden.


----------



## joglo (23. September 2020)

Sky chief schrieb:


> @Dynamite-Trail
> Sehr schick. Aber was hast Du da für nen Vorbau draufgeschraubt? An das Headshock passt ja kein normaler.
> 
> Ich habe mein Super-V900 mit Carbon Federbein ('95er) auch zum Stadtflitzer gemodelt, aber damals in den wilden 90ern einen sportlichen Roox drangemacht. Leider ist der mir aber inzwischen zu flach und zu lang. Ich suche da also nach einem für eine etwas lockerere Sitzposition..


gab neulich hier ein Gesuch und ne Diskussion zu kurzen Headshok gerechten 1.56 Vorbauten





						Suche - Cannondale Vorbau 1,56“ Fatty 80mm
					

Hallo. Ich suche einen Cannondale Vorbau für die Fatty in 1,56“. Wenn jemand 80 oder 90mm mit 5Grad hat. Falls es sowas überhaupt mal gab. Schön wäre natürlich 25,4mm Klemmmaß fürn Lenker.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Den ganz kurzen steilen mit 65mm original von Cannondale habe ich aber schon gekauft  😜
Reverse bietet noch immer kurze in neu an, nur halt recht teuer.


----------



## Sloth (24. September 2020)

mein Cannondale F600 BJ 1996.
Inzwischen mit SRAM GX 1x11, Magura HS33 und Drooper Post.
Gefahren wird das Rad jedes Jahr so ca. 3000km. Nur im Winter nutze ich gerne ein modernes, leichter ersetzbares Mountainbike.


----------



## Sky chief (24. September 2020)

@Dynamite-Trail @lupus_bhg @joglo 

Super! Vielen Dank für die Infos. Das sind schonmal gute Hinweise für eine qualifizierte Suche. DIe scheinen allerdings leider alle inzwischen mit 31,8mm Klemmung zu kommen?! Hab noch einen schönen Easton MonkeyLite dran, der muss natürlich bleiben! ;-)


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (24. September 2020)

Sloth schrieb:


> mein Cannondale F600 BJ 1996.
> Inzwischen mit SRAM GX 1x11, Magura HS33 und Drooper Post.
> Gefahren wird das Rad jedes Jahr so ca. 3000km. Nur im Winter nutze ich gerne ein modernes, leichter ersetzbares Mountainbike.


Hallo, ein wirklich schönes Bike in einer sehr selten Lackierung. Das ist ein Hingucker!
Was mich allerdings noch ein wenig irritiert ist der Federweg, bei den Fotos kann ich leider keine Typen Bezeichnung erkennen. 
Hier ein sehr einfacher Hinweis zur Ermittlung des Federwegs. MESSPUNKT oberes Ende Faltenbalg /unteres Ende Faltenbalg minus 20 mm ergibt den Federweg. Dieses soll mit der Typen Bezeichnung der Federgabel übereinstimmen.
Gruß Doc Cannondale


----------



## Sloth (24. September 2020)

Dynamite-Trail schrieb:


> Hallo, ein wirklich schönes Bike in einer sehr selten Lackierung. Das ist ein Hingucker!
> Was mich allerdings noch ein wenig irritiert ist der Federweg, bei den Fotos kann ich leider keine Typen Bezeichnung erkennen.
> Hier ein sehr einfacher Hinweis zur Ermittlung des Federwegs. MESSPUNKT oberes Ende Faltenbalg /unteres Ende Faltenbalg minus 20 mm ergibt den Federweg. Dieses soll mit der Typen Bezeichnung der Federgabel übereinstimmen.
> Gruß Doc Cannondale


Danke.
Das ist eine DD50 Gabel. Also 50mm Federweg. Inzwischen aber von Elastomer auf Stahlfeder umgebaut. Das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel ist top. Mehr Federweg wäre natürlich schöner .


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (24. September 2020)

Sloth schrieb:


> Danke.
> Das ist eine DD50 Gabel. Also 50mm Federweg. Inzwischen aber von Elastomer auf Stahlfeder umgebaut. Das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel ist top. Mehr Federweg wäre natürlich schöner .


Generell muß ich der Ehrlichkeithalber sagen :ein Umbau auf 80 mm ist kein Problem, dieses habe ich auf Kundenwunsch in meiner aktiven Zeit oft ausgeführt. Ist natürlich nicht günstig, es ist halt eine Frage der Priorität.


----------



## Sloth (24. September 2020)

Dynamite-Trail schrieb:


> Generell muß ich der Ehrlichkeithalber sagen :ein Umbau auf 80 mm ist kein Problem, dieses habe ich auf Kundenwunsch in meiner aktiven Zeit oft ausgeführt. Ist natürlich nicht günstig, es ist halt eine Frage der Priorität.


Danke für den Hinweis ich meine mich da an was erinnern zu können (Magura Dämpfer wenn ich mich nicht täusche). Aber so lange der vorhandene Öldämpfer noch gut ist, werde ich die Gabel so weiter fahren. Wenn es irgendwann soweit ist, steht auch ein Umstieg auf Scheibenbremse an.


----------



## raun (25. September 2020)

Hier mein Neuzugang. 

Die ersten Wehwehchen sind erledigt, wird aber noch schöner gemacht


----------



## oldnobody (29. September 2020)

Mein Cannondale F1000 Woody.....Baujahr 2002


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micel3 (30. September 2020)

eines der wenigen bikes, wo die braunen Reifen gut kommen!


----------



## Davidbelize (5. Oktober 2020)

Und noch'n Zaskar Traum fertig.. 
GT ZASKAR COSMIC SUNRISE 1999 mit passenden Mavic 217 Sunset Felgen.


----------



## Duc749 (5. Oktober 2020)

Top.


----------



## Pilatus (6. Oktober 2020)

schickes ´ASKAR, bis auf die Pedale.


----------



## moped-tobias (11. Oktober 2020)

Letztens mal ein Klein Pulse Comp als Nebenprojekt neu aufleben lassen. Rahmen & Gabel selbst lackiert, passt mir das Ergebnis ganz gut. ;-)


----------



## Fischland (12. Oktober 2020)

...welche Größe ist das ?
Gefällt mir. 












(bis auf die pothäßlichen Pedale)


----------



## moped-tobias (13. Oktober 2020)

Dankeschön! 😉 Find die nc17 nicht hässlich, aber vor allem praktisch und sehr langlebig. Schmalere, kleinere Bärentatzen wären zwar filigraner, ok. Habe den Hobel aber eigentlich nur als Lückenfüller mit bereits vorhandenen Teilen aufgebaut. Und da es nicht mal mehr aus der kultigen Klein-Phase ist, stand kostengünstig und fahrbereit im Vordergrund. Auch, weil der Rahmen schon sehr günstig war.

Rahmengröße muss ich passen, könnte wohl 19" sein. Sitzrohr hat MM 45cm und OR MM 58cm. Entspricht etwa den 18" Zaskar. Fährt sich auch sehr ähnlich. Aber dennoch anders. Macht schon Laune die Bude. 👍🏻

Ps: war alles in allem mal zum Probieren das Projekt. Ich wollte gern mal ein Klein haben, hier wusste ich um den nicht vorhandenen Kultfaktor, dass ich es mal mit eigener Lackierung probiert habe. Kupfer metallic mit Lasurlack fetzt schon. Ja, hat keine innen verlegten Leitungen mehr oder andere schöne Details. Wie steht es da mit der Produktion? War das um 96 noch ne Klein-Fertigung, obwohl schon von Trek aufgekauft? Oder waren Trek und Klein gleiche bikes mit anderen decals?


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (16. Oktober 2020)

noch ist er eine Jungfrau und hat das Wohnzimmer nicht verlassen.... zu 99,99 % fahrbereit, wenn man von solchen Klenigkeiten wie einer Kette absieht. Und nebenbei: jemand hier aus dem Forum sollte sich wirklich erbarmen und mir das gelbe Fatty-Kondom verkaufen!


----------



## Fischland (16. Oktober 2020)

....ein kompletter Flite in Gelb wäre  dann auch  noch eine Option !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynamite-Trail (16. Oktober 2020)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> noch ist er eine Jungfrau und hat das Wohnzimmer nicht verlassen.... zu 99,99 % fahrbereit, wenn man von solchen Klenigkeiten wie einer Kette absieht. Und nebenbei: jemand hier aus dem Forum sollte sich wirklich erbarmen und mir das gelbe Fatty-Kondom verkaufen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1134142


Da es zwei verschiedene Faltenbalge gibt, welche Ausführung wird genau gesucht?


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (16. Oktober 2020)

Dynamite-Trail schrieb:


> Da es zwei verschiedene Faltenbalge gibt, welche Ausführung wird genau gesucht?


Gruß Doc Cannondale


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (16. Oktober 2020)

Dynamite-Trail schrieb:


> Da es zwei verschiedene Faltenbalge gibt, welche Ausführung wird genau gesucht?


da bin ich übefragt, da ich nicht soviele Fattys hatte, es ist eine Ultra, wenn die Länge hilft messe ich nach, oder reicht schon die Anzahl der "Knicke"?

@Fischland hatte ich auch auf dem Radar, gefällt mir aber nicht, idealer Sattel ist der blau-gelbe Team Volvo Sattel, aber finde mal einen in gutem Zustand....


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (16. Oktober 2020)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> da bin ich übefragt, da ich nicht soviele Fattys hatte, es ist eine Ultra, wenn die Länge hilft messe ich nach, oder reicht schon die Anzahl der "Knicke"?
> 
> @Fischland hatte ich auch auf dem Radar, gefällt mir aber nicht, idealer Sattel ist der blau-gelbe Team Volvo Sattel, aber finde mal einen in gutem Zustand....


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (16. Oktober 2020)

Gruß, rechts ist die alte Version zu sehen. Diese können Sie gerne selbst montieren, dies ist Problemlos möglich. Jedoch ist diese Ausführung nicht Regensicher und eignet sich nur bei schönen Wetter. Für die neuere Ausführung muss die Fatty komplett zerlegt werden und muss zu mir zum Service eingesandt werden.


----------



## stummerwinter (16. Oktober 2020)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> noch ist er eine Jungfrau und hat das Wohnzimmer nicht verlassen.... zu 99,99 % fahrbereit, wenn man von solchen Klenigkeiten wie einer Kette absieht. Und nebenbei: jemand hier aus dem Forum sollte sich wirklich erbarmen und mir das gelbe Fatty-Kondom verkaufen!



Ist das eine C03 im Hintergrund? Und war für ein Dreher? Aktivboxen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldnobody (16. Oktober 2020)

Stahlbetrieb schrieb:


> da bin ich übefragt, da ich nicht soviele Fattys hatte, es ist eine Ultra, wenn die Länge hilft messe ich nach, oder reicht schon die Anzahl der "Knicke"?
> 
> @Fischland hatte ich auch auf dem Radar, gefällt mir aber nicht, idealer Sattel ist der blau-gelbe Team Volvo Sattel, aber finde mal einen in gutem Zustand....


Du meinst so einen....aber dieser ist eher Zustand 3


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (16. Oktober 2020)

Dynamite-Trail schrieb:


> Gruß, rechts ist die alte Version zu sehen. Diese können Sie gerne selbst montieren, dies ist Problemlos möglich. Jedoch ist diese Ausführung nicht Regensicher und eignet sich nur bei schönen Wetter. Für die neuere Ausführung muss die Fatty komplett zerlegt werden und muss zu mir zum Service eingesandt werden.


Beide Ausführungen sind kompatibel für 70 beziehungsweise 80 mm Federweg.


----------



## Stahlbetrieb (16. Oktober 2020)

oldnobody schrieb:


> Du meinst so einen....aber dieser ist eher Zustand 3Anhang anzeigen 1134220


ja genau, ich würde aber nur noch für einen in gutem Zustand oder NOS Geld ausgeben. Einen in sehr schlechtem Zustand habe ich schon und wollte den nicht montieren. Danke trotzdem!


----------



## raun (24. Oktober 2020)

Heute mein Mongoose IBOC so weit fertig bekommen.


----------



## moped-tobias (25. Oktober 2020)

Nun auch mal fertig, KillerV 900 von 95 mit einer hervorragend laufenden Moto FR.


----------



## Shivar (25. Oktober 2020)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Nun auch mal fertig, KillerV 900 von 95 mit einer hervorragend laufenden Moto FR.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1138828Anhang anzeigen 1138829Anhang anzeigen 1138830Anhang anzeigen 1138831



Erster Gedanke: Der Truck vom A-Team!


----------



## moped-tobias (25. Oktober 2020)

Shivar schrieb:


> Erster Gedanke: Der Truck vom A-Team!



LOL ja, jetzt, wo du es sagst. 😉


----------



## moped-tobias (25. Oktober 2020)

Heute noch mit de Kumpels rumgefahren.


----------



## raun (26. Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen, 

die ersten 50km mit dem Mongoose erledigt: 






Ein knapp 28er Schnitt, das Ding rennt!


----------



## Onegear (27. Oktober 2020)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Nun auch mal fertig, KillerV 900 von 95 mit einer hervorragend laufenden Moto FR.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1138828Anhang anzeigen 1138829Anhang anzeigen 1138830Anhang anzeigen 1138831



Ist das der Rahmen, den du von mir gekauft hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moped-tobias (27. Oktober 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Ist das der Rahmen, den du von mir gekauft hast?


Gut erkannt und perfekt geeignet. 😉


----------



## raun (28. Oktober 2020)

Gilt 2007er Baujahr auch als Youngtimer?

Seit gestern bei mir...


----------



## Rubin (28. Oktober 2020)

raun schrieb:


> Gilt 2007er Baujahr auch als Youngtimer?


26 Zoll, 3x9-Schaltung, Fox-Logo mit blauem Fuchs, Lenker mit Rise, schmales Steuerrohr... Eigentlich genug dran, was man heute nicht mehr kaufen kann, ich würde es durchwinken  Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen, ich find's schick. Auch diese stämmig wirkende XT-Kurbel fand ich immer gut.


----------



## Berrrnd (28. Oktober 2020)

rubinaish schrieb:


> Auch diese stämmig wirkende XT-Kurbel fand ich immer gut.


wobei die fc-m760 eigentlich zu den leichteren gehört.


----------



## Shivar (28. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde ja seit es mit zum Steuerrohr hin geschwungenen Unterrohren in großem Stil losging, ging es bergab.   Das ist natürlich wertend und eine persönliche Sichtweise, aber für mich geht das meist auf, wenn ich schaue ob mir die Bikes gefallen, also Youngtimer sind.


----------



## raun (28. Oktober 2020)

Das Ding fährt sich aber Hammergenial, das muss man einfach sagen. 

Was hats mit der Kurbel auf sich? 

Was ich komisch finde - da packen die X0 Schaltwerk ran, X-9 Schalter und LX Umwerfer. Gibts keinen SRAM Umwerfer? Oder einen XT passend zum Rest? 

Ich finde das Design total Geil, das Mongoose ist klar Klassischer.


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (30. Oktober 2020)

Servus zusammen, jetzt wird es durch Covid-19 und die Jahreszeit etwas ruhiger im Bikepark.
Nun kann ich mich meines Hobby der Restauration hochwertiger Cannondale Bikes widmen.

Hier ein Super RAVEN V 4000 der Serie 1; Baujahr Juni 1997 in der Größe Large. Von diesem Bike in der Größe Large wurden laut Cannondale 238 Stück und 250 Stück in der Größe M gefertigt.

Die Fatty SL hat bereits einen neuen Service von mir bekommen. Jedoch habe ich noch ein Problem mit der Optik, da es vier verschiedene Faltenbälge gibt, welchen soll ich montieren?
1. Die neue Version schwarz schmal mit den super Kabelbinder, die wirklich Regen sicher sind.
2. Retro schwarz breit
3. Retro gelb schmal
4. Retro gelb breit

Der Fox Alps 5R benötigt auch noch einen Service, sobald ich wieder Zeit habe, nehme ich das in Angriff.
Bin nun mal Werkstatt technisch mit den Service mit Fattys und Leftys noch vollkommen ausgelastet.
Aber der Winter naht und es wird hoffentlich etwas ruhiger. Leider ist Fahrrad Kohl nicht mehr aktiv.

Die Shimano XT V-Brake werde ich noch austauschen. Suche noch eine passende AVID Single Digit Titan
V-Brake, es kann auch eine Ultimate sein.
Ein Hingucker sind die verbauten *Avid SD Ultimate Bremshebel  und die CODA M 900 Magic Motorcycle Kurbel Garnitur im topp Zustand.
Coda Octopus Vintage Mountainbike Griffe in gelb*
Mit den original Schriftzug Raven 4000 in gold auf der Schaltzug Außenhülle.

Die AVID Ultimate Bremshebel sind zwar nicht original, aber mittlerweile sehr teuer und Kult. Machen einfach mehr her als die originalen Shimano XTR. Macht euch einfach mal bei Corona bedingter Langeweile auf die Suche nach den Bremsgriffen. Ich habe lange gesucht und mit 250 € war es nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen!
Der Markt ist wie leer gefegt.

Natürlich ist der Sattel und der MAVIC Cross Ride Laufradsatz nicht original. Optisch passen diese jedoch nach meiner persönlichen Meinung recht gut dazu. Den Mavic Cross Max Laufradsatz habe ich entsorgt, hat eh nichts getaugt und war einfach zu schwer.  Der MAVIC Cross Ride Laufradsatz, in der limitierten Sonder Edition, mit den gelben Naben ist einfach leichter.

Damals war die Firma VELTEC mit der berühmten Laufrad Kombination Nabe DT Swiss 240 plus Felge Mavic X517 plus Alu Nippel und den 1,5 mm Speicher das non plus ultra mit 1380 g. Den Veltec Laufradsatz fahre ich auf meinem zweiten Raven 4000.

Gruß euer Doc Cannondale


----------



## oldnobody (30. Oktober 2020)

Dynamite-Trail schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, jetzt wird es durch Covid-19 und die Jahreszeit etwas ruhiger im Bikepark.
> Nun kann ich mich meines Hobby der Restauration hochwertiger Cannondale Bikes widmen.
> Hier ein Super RAVEN V 4000 der Serie 1 Baujahr 1998. Von diesem Bike in der Größe Large wurden laut Cannondale 235 Stück gefertigt.
> Die Fatty SL hat bereits einen neuen Service von mir bekommen. Jedoch habe ich noch ein Problem mit der Optik, da es vier verschiedene Faltenbälge gibt, welcher soll ich montieren?
> ...


Ich bin für „gelb“, egal ob breit oder schmal.
Gruß


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe beide Ausführungen in der Headshok Klinik, jedoch war damals die breite schwarze Ausführung montiert. Gelb hat natürlich etwas, ist nur nicht original. Der gelbe wurde bei der Ausführung Raven V 2000 ab Werk montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (30. Oktober 2020)

...NA UND !
Dein verbauter Laufradsatz/ Sattel u. Stütze /Bremshebel ist doch auch nicht Original  - Luxusprobleme.


----------



## Rubin (31. Oktober 2020)

Bin für gelb breit. Hat mein Papa an seinem Volvo-blau-gelben Super V und das Rad war für mich als kleinen Pups damals das absolute Über-Bike. 

Darf man dir im Winter Zeit stehlen und eine Fatty zum Service schicken? Ist auch kein runtergerostetes, vergammeltes Exemplar. Hab nur genug von Preisen und Verhalten bei Eighty-Aid...


----------



## oldnobody (31. Oktober 2020)

rubinaish schrieb:


> Bin für gelb breit. Hat mein Papa an seinem Volvo-blau-gelben Super V und das Rad war für mich als kleinen Pups damals das absolute Über-Bike.
> 
> Darf man dir im Winter Zeit stehlen und eine Fatty zum Service schicken? Ist auch kein runtergerostetes, vergammeltes Exemplar. Hab nur genug von Preisen und Verhalten bei Eighty-Aid...


Darf ich das Thema „Service“ noch mal aufgreifen (in diesen Zeiten ohne Fahrrad Kohl). Habt ihr einen Tipp? Wo lasst ihr eueren Service machen? DOC Cannondale wird TrisHop Saar sagen....aber die antworten auf Anfragen nicht mal. Da hab ich schon keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (2. November 2020)

Hallo, zum Thema Service Anfragen bei Tri Shop Saar in Saarbrücken. Die Jungs arbeiten dort bereits über das Limit, die haben nicht mal die Zeit Email zu lesen, geschweige dann zu beantworten. Mittlerweile arbeiten die schon nachts.

Zum Thema Service Lefty:
Lefty einfach ausbauen und mit Anschreiben einsenden. Wie lange ein Service in der aktuellen Phase dauert, kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Wie alle Cannondale Händler können die dort nur den 100 Stunden Service und einen Ölwechsel der Dämpfer Kartusche vornehmen. Ein Austausch einer undichten Kartusche ist bei Bedarf möglich. Auch ist ein 2 spring Update ist machbar.
Den 200 Stunden Service kann als einziger in Deutschland, eichtyaid in Würzburg ausführen.
Nur die Cannondale Werksvertretung bekommt die hierfür benötigten Ersatzteile von Cannondale geliefert.

Zum Thema Fatty Service:
Die Fattys werden wie üblich zu der Werksvertretung nach Würzburg eingesandt, außer sie sind gekennzeichnet z. Hd. Doc Cannondale, dann landen diese bei mir in der Werkstatt. Die Mitarbeiter bei Tri Shop Saar können keine Fatty warten. Die Händler Ausbildung bei Cannondale in Freiburg umfasst nur den Standard Service bei einer Lefty.
Ich bin so zu sagen der Pioneer im Bereich Headshok Service. Seit 1993 führte ich den Service für den Cannondale Fachhandel aus. Eichty Aid sind erst seit 1999 dabei und bei mir war Ende 2012 Schluss, den ich werde nicht jünger.
Persönlich habe nicht mehr alle Ersatzteile am Lager und kann deshalb nur noch einen eingeschränkten Service anbieten.
Gruß euer Doc Cannondale im Ruhestand seit dem 01.01.2013


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (2. November 2020)

rubinaish schrieb:


> Bin für gelb breit. Hat mein Papa an seinem Volvo-blau-gelben Super V und das Rad war für mich als kleinen Pups damals das absolute Über-Bike.
> 
> Darf man dir im Winter Zeit stehlen und eine Fatty zum Service schicken? Ist auch kein runtergerostetes, vergammeltes Exemplar. Hab nur genug von Preisen und Verhalten bei Eighty-Aid...


Sende mir mal bitte eine kurze Fehlerbeschreibung zu. Ich benötige auch noch zwei Fotos von der Gabel. Ein Foto wo ich das Ventil sehen kann und das Andere vom Look Out. Ich habe auch eine deutsche Postanschrift, das ist preislich günstiger als die Federgabel direkt nach Frankreich einzusenden.
Hier meine Email Adresse: [email protected]
Jetzt ist der Bikepark Covid-19 bedingt eh geschlossen.


----------



## moped-tobias (14. November 2020)

Zassi um 95 heute mal wieder fahrfertig zusammen geschustert. Weitestgehend oldschool, aber Pedale unter anderem mal wieder die unbeliebten nc17 😉. Aber fährt sich top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. November 2020)

Die gelbe Gabel passt optisch zwar gar nicht, aber so ne Schônheit ist einfach durch nix zu entstellen.. ^^


----------



## DrmZ (15. November 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Die gelbe Gabel passt optisch zwar gar nicht, aber so ne Schônheit ist einfach durch nix zu entstellen.. ^^


Ist halt die falsche gelbe Judy


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. November 2020)

Winterrad aktiviert


----------



## Rubin (24. November 2020)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Winterrad aktiviert



Diese ineinander übergehenden Oberrohre/Hinterbaustreben kicken mich immer wieder. Gibt's aktuell noch einen Hersteller, der sowas baut?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. November 2020)

Die alten Corratec Bow Rahmen haben mir schon immer gut gefallen. Finde es auch immer wieder erstaunlich wie gut das Teil vorwärts geht. Fahre es auch gerne.

Corratec baut noch das Revo Bow, wäre aber nicht meines. Sieht auch anders aus...
https://www.corratec.com/fileadmin/...Bikerange/2021/Bike_Bilder_2021/BK26010_3.png


----------



## ArSt (24. November 2020)

rubinaish schrieb:


> Gibt's aktuell noch einen Hersteller, der sowas baut?


Ich kenne auch keinen.
Univega hat das bei den Groove-Modellen ähnlich gemacht:




Corratec Bow gefällt mir aber tatsächlich auch besser!


----------



## Shivar (24. November 2020)

Nicolai 2MXTB war auch son Ding. Aber nochmal etwas gröber umgesetzt...


----------



## MoeOdenwald (24. November 2020)

Shivar schrieb:


> Nicolai 2MXTB war auch son Ding. Aber nochmal etwas gröber umgesetzt...



Ziemlich massiv 😎


----------



## Fischland (25. November 2020)

...wie aus einen Alublock gemeißelt.


----------



## joglo (25. November 2020)

rubinaish schrieb:


> Diese ineinander übergehenden Oberrohre/Hinterbaustreben kicken mich immer wieder. Gibt's aktuell noch einen Hersteller, der sowas baut?


Ich komme gerade nicht drauf, aber bin mir sicher dass schon in den 90zigern ne andere Marke mind. ein Modell hatte das Bogen und doppeltes OR wie Corratec Bow Bikes hatte.

Nur in der Grundform vom abgerundeten OR, übergehend zu den Sitzstreben ähnlich sind auch
Mrazek




(genau so ein blaues habe ich mir mal in München für einen Spottpreis entgehen lassen, tsss 😳)


			Mrazek Cycles (@MrazekCycles) on Twitter
		


oder hier der custom Rahmen der holländischen Firma Windcycles









						WIND20: Frank’s retro 29plus MTB
					

Frank is een old school mountainbiker voor wie mountainbiken vooral om de fun gaat. Na een tijdje op een geleende 29plus* MTB te hebben rondgereden (Surly Krampus, het oermodel van de plus-mountainbikes) wist hij dat hij zelf ook een 29plus wilde hebben. Maar omdat Frank rond de 2 meter is was...




					windcycleworks.nl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (5. Dezember 2020)

]


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Dezember 2020)

Ein Zaskar ist wie.....


----------



## raun (10. Dezember 2020)

Immer wieder hammer wie das Mongoose vorwärts geht...


----------



## plateauschuh (17. Dezember 2020)

Schrott wird flott und die Werkstatt ist wieder aufgeräumt ...


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2020)

plateauschuh schrieb:


> Schrott wird flott und die Werkstatt ist wieder aufgeräumt ...Anhang anzeigen 1170179


Same here




 Wobei - Schrott? Nee...


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Dezember 2020)

Kann mich nicht satt sehen an einem Zaskar.


----------



## Fischland (17. Dezember 2020)

...schöne Teile !
Aber ein zweiter Flite würde noch besser passen. (Meine Ich)


----------



## Fischland (17. Dezember 2020)

plateauschuh schrieb:


> Schrott wird flott und die Werkstatt ist wieder aufgeräumt ...Anhang anzeigen 1170179


.....finde solche Lenker am MTB eher hässlich.
Aber hier passt es irgendwie - schöner Schrott !


----------



## plateauschuh (17. Dezember 2020)

... ein Zaskar mit Manitou-Gabel oder ein Cannondale Headshok, beide jedenfalls mit Dropbar, könnte mein nächstes Projekt werden, danke für die Inspiration. Oder vielleicht doch ein Yeti mit Tioga Disc? John Tomac for ever!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynamite-Trail (17. Dezember 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht satt sehen an einem Zaskar. Anhang anzeigen 1170241


Und so GT hatte ich früher auch mal gefahren, hatte nur persönlich für mich einen Nachteil, es fehlt die Hinterbau Dämpfung. Daher habe ich das GT meiner Tochter vermacht. Mittlerweile ist es verschrottet. Hätte ich nur gewartet 🖤😰


----------



## raun (18. Dezember 2020)

Mein Neuzugang von 2000. 

Garry Fisher Joshua F3 in nahezu Originalzustand, sogar die Reifen sind noch von damals. 

Daran sieht man das es kaum gefahren wurde.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. Dezember 2020)

Ist das warm heute 😲


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (24. Dezember 2020)

Bin nicht ganz sicher, ob mein Storck Organic hier rein passt, viele Punkte sagen ja (26", non-tapered, 3x9) sind aber auch ein paar neuere Dinge verbaut. Gewicht liegt bei ganz knapp unter 9kg.




Liebe Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Rubin (24. Dezember 2020)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Bin nicht ganz sicher, ob mein Storck Organic hier rein passt, viele Punkte sagen ja (26", non-tapered, 3x9) sind aber auch ein paar neuere Dinge verbaut. Gewicht liegt bei ganz knapp unter 9kg.
> Anhang anzeigen 1175180
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> Stefan


Heilige Sch***e, wäre mir beinahe rausgerutscht... Rein vom Alter her passt es super, obwohl es echt zeitlos/aktuell aussieht... Das ist ein Raumschiff und kein Fahrrad. Ziemlich krank.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. Dezember 2020)

rubinaish schrieb:


> Heilige Sch***e, wäre mir beinahe rausgerutscht... Rein vom Alter her passt es super, obwohl es echt zeitlos/aktuell aussieht... Das ist ein Raumschiff und kein Fahrrad. Ziemlich krank.


Ich musste sooo grinsen, als ich deinen Post las. 👍🏻
Ein Organic polarisiert allerdings. Entweder man findet es geil oder einfach scheiße. 
Mich hats früher auch nicht interessiert, zumindest nicht standardmäßig aufgebaut. 
Dann hab ich mal eins mit Lefty gesehen und dachte, sowas baue ich mir auch mal auf. 
Da ich ne kleine Leichtbaumacke habe ist das rausgekommen. 
Als Komplettrad im Frühjahr '20 erworben. 12,5kg wog es da. Mit 1x11 9000er XTR!!! Eine Alu-Lefty war schon drin. 
Mir gefällt es jetzt einfach saugut und es macht extrem Spaß. Abgespeckt hat es 3,5kg, obwohl 3x9 (970er XTR, allerdings gepimpt) wieder an Board ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (25. Dezember 2020)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Ein Organic polarisiert allerdings. Entweder man findet es geil


Außer- und ungewöhnlich 👍.
Neben dem Klein Mantra, Mountain Cycle San Adreas und dem Marin Quake 5, wohl eines der *Kult*bikes des MTB.



octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Als Komplettrad im Frühjahr '20 erworben. 12,5kg wog es da. Mit 1x11 9000er XTR!!! Eine Alu-Lefty war schon drin.
> Mir gefällt es jetzt einfach saugut und es macht extrem Spaß. Abgespeckt hat es 3,5kg, obwohl 3x9 (970er XTR, allerdings gepimpt) wieder an Board ist.


Ich weiß nicht welche Felgen verbaut sind, ich vermute mal, eh sehr leichte, aber um die Außergewöhnlichkeit noch weiter auf die Spitze zu treiben , wären Drei- oder Fünfspeichenlaufräder von Xentis, Spinergy oder Bike Ahead eine Möglichkeit .

Ich hab mir ein (noch nicht Youngtimer und schon gar kein Oldtimer) Cannondale Scalpel Fully zugelegt. Scalpel und Lefty ist halt auch sehr außergewöhnlich, noch dazu mit dem sensationellen niedrigen Rahmengewicht von 1390 in Large. Trotzdem bin ich am Überlegen, da ich zu viele Räder habe, es wieder abzugeben. Aber dann tut es mir wiederum leid; doch zu ungewöhnlich, plus retro Gefühle wegen 26 Zoll. 
Aber falls du deines doch wieder verkaufen solltest...



octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1175230


Schön dass fast alles aus Carbon ist.
Einzig die "falsche" Musterung bei der Lefty stört ein wenig.
Ist aber jammern auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## ice (25. Dezember 2020)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Bin nicht ganz sicher, ob mein Storck Organic hier rein passt, viele Punkte sagen ja


Es gehört hier  sowas von rein  👍
2013 hat ein Organic den YT-contest bei den Fullys gewonnen


----------



## Hammer-Ali (25. Dezember 2020)

@octaviaRSdriver 
WTF, 3,5 kg abgespeckt? Krassa Shice, Respekt! 
Darf man fragen ob die vorherigen Felgen mit Beton ausgegossen waren?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. Dezember 2020)

Hey Leute! 

Freut mich, daß es so gut angekommen ist. 
Es ist so ziemlich ausgereizt vom Gewicht her. 

Kleiner Auszug:

Laufradsatz wiegt 1216g, Lefty light Nabe, Tune Kong hinten, Felgen ZTR noTubes Podium (glaube ich zumindest), Sapim cx-ray, Tubolito s-tubo Schläuche. 

Sattel mcfk 64g
Sattelstütze Darimo 88g (31,6x400)
Lenker Darimo 90g (31,8x720)
Vorbau Extralite 74g (90mm)
Kurbel Clavicula 555g (inklusive Lager, KB usw.) 
Kassette SRAM 173g (xg999) 
Bremse Formula R1R VR 153g HR 166g (getuned mit allen Titan Parts von Titanium Planet. 
Lefty hybrid pbr 130mm 1339g (ohne Steuerrohr) 
Dämpfer DT Swiss x313 carbon 160g

Habt einen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. Dezember 2020)

@rubinaish (bunter geht's immer) 
Ich habe auch noch ein buntes Bike, müsste auch in diese Kategorie passen. Habe ja nur 26er...

Corratec Team Bow Titanium, Baujahr des Rahmens ist mir nicht bekannt. Die wurden aber sehr lange gebaut. Am Ende sogar mit semiintegrierten Steuersatz und ohne Cantisockel. 
Das wird jetzt demnächst aber auf 4-Kolben XT (M755) zurück gebaut, weil ich mit der TRP hy/rd nicht ganz zufrieden bin. 























Liebe Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Rubin (25. Dezember 2020)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> @rubinaish (bunter geht's immer)
> Ich habe auch noch ein buntes Bike, müsste auch in diese Kategorie passen. Habe ja nur 26er...
> 
> Corratec Team Bow Titanium, Baujahr des Rahmens ist mir nicht bekannt. Die wurden aber sehr lange gebaut. Am Ende sogar mit semiintegrierten Steuersatz und ohne Cantisockel.
> ...


Jetzt rutscht mir ein "heilige Scheiße" raus... Mehr geht ja nun wirklich nicht. War schon praktisch, als alle Teile noch aus Alu und eloxierbar waren  Da können auch meine Industry-Nine-Räder mit eloxierten Speichen (auf die sich mein Spruch bezog) nicht mithalten... Fahren tust du das aber nicht, oder?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. Dezember 2020)

Ein weiteres Youngtimer Bike ist mein Morati HC 1.3























*

*


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. Dezember 2020)

rubinaish schrieb:


> Jetzt rutscht mir ein "heilige Scheiße" raus... Fahren tust du das aber nicht, oder?


Doch, bei schönem Wetter definitiv, alle meine Räder werden gefahren. Bin kein Schlechtwetterfahrer, da ich ungern Schlamm wegputze. Aber Staub wischen ist völlig ok. 😉😅


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. Dezember 2020)

Ein Mountain Cycle San Andreas hab ich auch noch, muß ich die Tage aber erst wieder montieren, muss die Bremse XT M756 (Kunstoffleitung) gegen XT M755 (Stahlflexleitung) tauschen. Gefällt mir so besser. Ist aber immer ein Akt bei dem Bike. Da musst fasst das ganze Rad zerpflücken um den Tausch vorzunehmen. Der Doppelbrückengabel und dem Sitzdom geschuldet.


----------



## ice (25. Dezember 2020)

Da wären ja schon die passenden Räder für das Organic 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (25. Dezember 2020)

Naja ... die Lefty🤔
😉 😀


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (25. Dezember 2020)

ice schrieb:


> Da wären ja schon die passenden Räder für das Organic 😉


Nee, die sind 800g zu schwer. Und nicht für Disc und nicht für Lefty. 

Ich finde übrigens, das Organic ist wie geschaffen für die Lefty. Sie hätten dem Teil auch noch eine Einarmscheinge hinten verpassen müssen. Das wäre fett gewesen 😍


----------



## Shivar (27. Dezember 2020)

Sind das graue Michelin Wildgripper Hot S?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. Dezember 2020)

Shivar schrieb:


> Sind das graue Michelin Wildgripper Hot S?


Das sind Michelin XCR x'treme


----------



## Shivar (27. Dezember 2020)

Ähnliches Profil, kannte ich gar nicht.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (27. Dezember 2020)

Ja, sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Freefall79 (28. Dezember 2020)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Drei Halbe sind noch lange kein Ganzes...
> Diese Aufbauten ziehen sich aber auch... dass das Kona noch hinzu kam, war so nicht geplant... Fertigstellung(en) überfällig
> Anhang anzeigen 981569Anhang anzeigen 981572
> Anhang anzeigen 981585
> ...



Noch immer nicht fertig... zudem scheint mir Orange für Sattelstütze und Vorbau (man ignoriere bitte großzügig den provisorischen schwarzen) ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung zu sein 









Mal abwarten, wie es mit orangem Vorbau aussehen wird, aber die Tendenz geht nun stark in Richtung:

Silberne Sattelstütze,
Silberner Vorbau und
Grüne Sattelklemme.


----------



## leftyben (28. Dezember 2020)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Noch immer nicht fertig... zudem scheint mir Orange für Sattelstütze und Vorbau (man ignoriere bitte großzügig den provisorischen schwarzen) ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung zu sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir einen ROOX Vorbau in Lime gut vorstellen. Fahre ihn in Kombi mit der Gabel in einem Rocky.


----------



## Freefall79 (28. Dezember 2020)

leftyben schrieb:


> Ich kann mir einen ROOX Vorbau in Lime gut vorstellen. Fahre ihn in Kombi mit der Gabel in einem Rocky.



Danke für die Info, aber dazu kann ich mir wiederum keine Sattelstütze vorstellen. Die Fertigstellung wird sich wohl noch weiter hinziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (28. Dezember 2020)

...das Kona ist (wird) echt schön .

Aber der riesen Lenker und das orange wollen mir nicht gefallen.
Mach das mal alles silber (Stütze,Vorbau, Lenker 25,4mm) und dann wird das....


----------



## RC7 (28. Dezember 2020)

Normalerweise sollten meinem ästhetischen Empfinden nach Sattelstütze, Kurbel und Vorbau in einer Farbe sein. Aber wie leftyben schon vorgeschlagen hat, passen Gabel und Vorbau in einer Farbe auch oft sehr gut (Sattelstütze und Kurbel dann in Einer anderen), siehe z.B. Marin früher.


----------



## leftyben (31. Dezember 2020)

Auch bei meinem F2000sl  sind Vorbau und Gabel in einer Farbe gehalten. 🤪
Ein besseres neues Jahr allen!


----------



## Duc749 (31. Dezember 2020)

Farbe ist egal.

Hauptsache schwarz.


----------



## Stahlbieger (1. Januar 2021)

Vor einiger Zeit in den Kleinanzeigen als Rahmen mit einigen Teilen gekauft und einigermaßen zeitgemäß wieder aufgebaut.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. Januar 2021)

Stahlbieger schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit in den Kleinanzeigen als Rahmen mit einigen Teilen gekauft und einigermaßen zeitgemäß wieder aufgebaut.


Yeah. In grün mein Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## egmont (4. Januar 2021)

leftyben schrieb:


> Auch bei meinem F2000sl  sind Vorbau und Gabel in einer Farbe gehalten. 🤪
> Ein besseres neues Jahr allen!
> Anhang anzeigen 1178682



Ben, falls der LRS mit den gelben Hügis mal geht; bitte PN. 
Hab da ein Projekt in der Pipeline (hat Zeit)  bei dem ich gelbe Naben (Hügi, besser noch Mavix Crossrides) verbauen möchte. 
ahoi, egmont

Das Hei Hei wird toll.
Mich fuchst derzeit am meisten der zu fette Lenker.


----------



## Tios (4. Januar 2021)

Coole Bikes hier, gefällt mir. Ich hab immer mal wieder ein Klassikbike am Start. Aktuell konnte ich ein Giant Terrago vor dem Sperrmüll retten...Habe einiges machen müssen inkl. kpl. Reinigung🙄Leider bin ich heute erst fertig geworden, liegt nu jede Menge Salz auf den Radwegen, daher kein Outdoorfoto.CrMo Rahmen und Deore LX Schaltwerk sind die Highlights 😄


----------



## leftyben (14. Januar 2021)

Das ist mir beim Archivieren der Urlaubsbilder in die Finger gekommen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (14. Januar 2021)

leftyben schrieb:


> Das ist mir beim Archivieren der Urlaubsbilder in die Finger gekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1187951Anhang anzeigen 1187954


Da sieht man mal wieder was für eine miese Qualität diese modernen 29er haben!

Flacherer Lenkwinkel und Riesenräder hin oder her, aber dermaßen verrostet geht ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## Freefall79 (14. Januar 2021)

egmont schrieb:


> Das Hei Hei wird toll.
> Mich fuchst derzeit am meisten der zu fette Lenker.



Danke. Noch bin ich überzeugt, dass der fette Lenker bleiben wird, denn das Element hatte durch den breiten Lenker seinerzeit deutlich gewonnen. Das letzte Wort ist allerdings noch nicht gesprochen.


----------



## Fischland (14. Januar 2021)

...man kann auch Classic Lenker schön mit den Control Tech Dingern auf Breite bringen.


----------



## coast13 (14. Januar 2021)

wartet immer noch auf ne richtige Proberunde


----------



## moped-tobias (17. Januar 2021)

Mal kein GT oder Cannondale, wie ich es gewohnt bin. Wer erkennt es? 😉 

Hab den ungelabelten Rahmen gekauft und mit tw vorhandenen Teilen zu einem anständigen Racer aufgebaut. Mit Augen zu ein Fahrgefühl, wie aufm Xizang. Wirklich klasse!


----------



## cjbffm (17. Januar 2021)

Endlich mal neongelbe Maguras, die zum Rad passen.  
Oder paßt das Rad zu den Maguras?


----------



## moped-tobias (17. Januar 2021)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Endlich mal neongelbe Maguras, die zum Rad passen.
> Oder paßt das Rad zu den Maguras?


Beides irgendwie, die Maguras waren übrig und irgendwie mag ich das Farbschema auch. 😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (17. Januar 2021)

Hier paßt alles und sieht scharf aus!!

An anderen Rädern sind die gelben Maguras oft völlig daneben.


----------



## Shivar (17. Januar 2021)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Mal kein GT oder Cannondale, wie ich es gewohnt bin. Wer erkennt es? 😉
> 
> Hab den ungelabelten Rahmen gekauft und mit tw vorhandenen Teilen zu einem anständigen Racer aufgebaut. Mit Augen zu ein Fahrgefühl, wie aufm Xizang. Wirklich klasse! Anhang anzeigen 1189550
> Anhang anzeigen 1189551
> ...



Sehr geil! 

Aber unbedingt auf schwarze Magura-Adapter umrüsten. Wir legen zusammen und finanzieren Dir die...


----------



## moped-tobias (17. Januar 2021)

Shivar schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> 
> Aber unbedingt auf schwarze Magura-Adapter umrüsten. Wir legen zusammen und finanzieren Dir die...


Ja, die muss ich mir noch holen, stimmt. ;-)


----------



## blizzard-rider (21. Januar 2021)

*Hier mal mein Frankensteinaufbau 🤙🏼*


----------



## leftyben (21. Januar 2021)

blizzard-rider schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1192031*Hier mal mein Frankensteinaufbau 🤙🏼*


Johny T. wäre stolz auf dich...


----------



## ice (13. Februar 2021)

mal wieder ein Bildchen vom DBR

jetzt mit den Panaracern eigentlich (fast) ein classiker  ???


----------



## Rubin (15. Februar 2021)

micel3 schrieb:


> Das F 3000 SL war damals so ziemlich die Speerspitze im Bezug auf Leichtbau, deshalb denke ich das Dein Rahmenset doch etwas leichter sein sollte.
> 
> Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast bau es doch gelegentlich mal auseinander und wiege mal alles, so gut es geht - ist doch als Leichtbauer das womit das Hobby erst richtig anfängt....


Tatsächlich ist ein Dreivierteljahr später die Nacht gekommen, das F3000SL mal durchzuwiegen. Die Fatty Ultra war beim Service, dementsprechend ausgebaut, und siehe da: überraschende 1282 g, hätte ich im Leben nicht so leicht geschätzt. Also schnell weiter demontiert. Der Rahmen (CAAD5) wiegt in L, leider inkl. Schutzfolie am Unterrohr und Lagerschalen welche ich nicht demontiere, 1644 g. Erstere setze ich mal mit pauschal 10 g an und für die Lagerschalen werde ich noch das Gewicht in Erfahrung bringen und den Wert hier aktualisieren.

Edit: Zwei Lagerschalen wiegen 42 g, somit wiegt der Rahmen in L ca. 1590 g. Das ist übrigens satte 150 g leichter als mein 2009er F6 in der gleichen Größe, welches damals der erste in Taiwan gefertigte Rahmen war. Das erstaunt mich, ich hätte aufgrund des technologischen Fortschritts (acht Jahre Unterschied) und weil er sich "CAAD CO2 *SL*" schimpft, gedacht dass er mindestens gleichauf ist.

Jetziges Gewicht: 10 Kilo glatt. Laut meiner Excel wären 9 Kilo ohne Carbon (meine oberste Prämisse) drin, es würde aber sehr im Portemonnaie schmerzen und meine alten Teile, die ich aus Sentimentalität weiter fahren möchte, müssten auch weichen... Ich glaube, das isses mir (leider) nicht wert. 9,5 Kilo sind aber drin.

Weiterer Edit:
Hier der Youngtimer, um den es geht:



Und hier der Vollständigkeit halber besagter F6-Rahmen:


----------



## zymnokxx (15. Februar 2021)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Ja, die muss ich mir noch holen, stimmt. ;-)


Hab hier noch Carbon-Booster rumliegen.


----------



## micel3 (16. Februar 2021)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greyfur (16. Februar 2021)

Moin

Darf das überhaupt hier rein? Der Rahmen zumindest ist mehr als 12 Jahre alt.


----------



## McBaren (16. Februar 2021)

Greyfur schrieb:


> Darf das überhaupt hier rein?


Nicolai darf immer.


----------



## zymnokxx (17. Februar 2021)

Rubin schrieb:


> Tatsächlich ist ein Dreivierteljahr später die Nacht gekommen, das F3000SL mal durchzuwiegen. Die Fatty Ultra war beim Service, dementsprechend ausgebaut, und siehe da: überraschende 1282 g, hätte ich im Leben nicht so leicht geschätzt. Also schnell weiter demontiert. Der Rahmen (CAAD5) wiegt in L, leider inkl. Schutzfolie am Unterrohr und Lagerschalen welche ich nicht demontiere, 1644 g. Erstere setze ich mal mit pauschal 10 g an und für die Lagerschalen werde ich noch das Gewicht in Erfahrung bringen und den Wert hier aktualisieren.
> 
> Edit: Zwei Lagerschalen wiegen 42 g, somit wiegt der Rahmen in L ca. 1590 g. Das ist übrigens satte 150 g leichter als mein 2009er F6 in der gleichen Größe, welches damals der erste in Taiwan gefertigte Rahmen war. Das erstaunt mich, ich hätte aufgrund des technologischen Fortschritts (acht Jahre Unterschied) und weil er sich "CAAD CO2 *SL*" schimpft, gedacht dass er mindestens gleichauf ist.
> 
> ...


@lupus_bhg hat noch ne passende Gabel für F6! 
Oder willst du das gar nicht aufbauen?


----------



## Rubin (17. Februar 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg hat noch ne passende Gabel für F6!
> Oder willst du das gar nicht aufbauen?


Das war mal aufgebaut, mein erstes Cannondale (600€ Ladenpreis, unterstes Ende) und für einen 13-jährigen der Beginn einer großen Liebe "schmach". Die sportliche, meinen langen Beinen geschuldete Sattelhöhe hat aber geflext wie blöde und nach acht Jahren durch Ermüdung das Sitzrohr gekillt. Also hat mein Händler einen Garantieantrag draus gedreht und für mich 900€ Rabatt auf ein F-Si raus gehauen. Musste dafür aber das Tretlager (also die BSA-Gewinde im Rahmen) zerflexen, um sicherzugehen, dass ich damit nicht weiter rum fahre. Würde also unter verminderter Stabilität nur noch als Laufrad taugen... Lenker, Sattel, Schaltung und Räder finden sich nun im F3000SL wieder, die Lefty hat ein Freund bekommen.


----------



## Fischland (17. Februar 2021)

Mein Corona Stevens (fast fertig)


----------



## Ranzenbiker (17. Februar 2021)

Geiles Stevens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shivar (17. Februar 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> Mein Corona Stevens (fast fertig)



Ist das diese "PRO" Carbongabel? Habe ich mir neulich auch bei Kleinanzeigen angelacht. Ist das 08/15 oder was feines?


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Februar 2021)

Shivar schrieb:


> Ist das diese "PRO" Carbongabel? Habe ich mir neulich auch bei Kleinanzeigen angelacht. Ist das 08/15 oder was feines?


„Pro“ steht zumindest drauf. Ist 08/15 (nicht negativ gemeint; hinter Pro steht übrigens Shimano).


----------



## Fischland (17. Februar 2021)

..ja is eine Pro Carbon - relativ leicht u. gut ( nicht sehr gut ) verarbeitet .


----------



## Shivar (17. Februar 2021)

Ok. Ich fand die polierten Stellen ganz nett im Vergleich zu Vollcarbon. Wenn man Federgabel-Geo fahren möchte und leicht, ist die sicher nicht verkehrt. Mal schauen was ich mit meiner mache...


----------



## Fischland (18. Februar 2021)

Ranzenbiker schrieb:


> Geiles Stevens


Danke.


----------



## Fischland (18. Februar 2021)

Shivar schrieb:


> Ich fand die polierten Stellen ganz nett im Vergleich zu Vollcarbon.


..genau darum habe ich dat Dingen auch haben wollen - passt optimal zu den polierten Teilen am Rad.

Einzig das die ollen Decals unter Klarlack sind, nervt etwas.


----------



## baerst5 (18. Februar 2021)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Es ist vielleicht ein etwas längerer Galeriebeitrag, aber ich hoffe, er sorgt für Unterhaltung:
> 
> TREK 4300 Modelljahr 2004
> Alpha SL Aluminium
> ...


Mittlerweile habe ich eine alte Manitou X-Vert eingebaut und kleinere "Verbesserungen" vorgenommen. Als Alltags- und Stadtrad eines Alljahresbikers hat es seit diesem Foto allerdings durch Schnee und Salz gelitten und wartet nun auf den Frühling. Neben Putzen ist wohl eine neue Kette fällig.


----------



## leftyben (19. Februar 2021)

Here comes the sunn (part II)
revolt gp 1998




Endlich konnte ich meine blauen Hügis passend verbauen.  Ich bin nur jetzt noch auf der Suche nach einem (bezahlbaren) ESP 9.0 composite Schaltwerk. Merci 😎


----------



## Fischland (19. Februar 2021)

...schönes Ding !

(aber den Spanner vorne noch drehen)


----------



## leftyben (19. Februar 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...schönes Ding !
> 
> (aber den Spanner vorne noch drehen)


Danke für den Hinweis. In der Aufregung glatt vergessen ;-)

Ich denke ich tausche sie bei der Gelegenheit gegen schlanke schwarze aus. Die originalen tragen mir zu sehr auf und können wo anders noch gut gebraucht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (21. Februar 2021)

Geiles Wetter endlich.


----------



## leftyben (21. Februar 2021)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter endlich. Anhang anzeigen 1212437



Reifen und Stühle sind schön aufeinander abgestimmt!


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Februar 2021)

leftyben schrieb:


> Reifen und Stühle sind schön aufeinander abgestimmt!


----------



## Fischland (21. Februar 2021)

....Griffe  in schwarz  würden in den schönen Aufbau  mehr  Ruhe bringen.


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Februar 2021)

Find das schon schick.


----------



## Vandrer (27. Februar 2021)

In der Hoffnung, hier die richtige Kategorie getroffen zu haben, auch mal von meinem Umbau ein paar Bilder. Die sind zwar auch in einem Beratungsfaden zum Thema Starrgabel zu finden, da ich allerdings selbst immer wieder mit großer Freude Fahrrad-Bildchen gucke, ist es sicher vertretbar, dieses Mal doppelt zu posten:

1. Ausgangspunkt





2. Starrgabel drin, Lenker getauscht, Reifen gewechselt





3. In zähem Ringen von den Stickern befreit





4. Und heute dann endlich bei herrlicher Sonne draußen









Fährt sich ganz gut und - gefühlt - schneller. War auf jeden Fall sowohl bzgl. Gabel wie Reifen für den angedachten Zweck (Stadt, Fahrradwege und Überbrückung der Corona-Zeit bzw. das Fahrrad-Engpasses) eine gute Entscheidung!

Da kommen bestimmt in der nächsten Zeit auch nochmal ein paar schickere Bilder!


----------



## Mig70 (27. Februar 2021)

Hi Vandrer,

prinzipiell ein seeehr kühler Aufbau !  Schick!

Optional würde ich den Turmbau zu Spacern abreißen, denn der nagt arg an der  Optik. Mein Cube fuhr ich einige Zeit ganz ähnlich. Teils auch mit V-Brakes.



Gruß,
Mig


----------



## shylock (2. März 2021)

Nachdem ich meiner Freundin ein Scott Genius 2004 zum rumshredden aufgebaut habe, fand ich die Federung so gut, daß ich mein Hardtail zerlegt  und mir auch einen Rahmen aus dem Netz gezogen und aufgebaut  habe.





Mit der Luftfederung ein schöner Kontrast zu meinem Sofa/Uzzi S.L. mit richtigen Federn vorn und hinten.
Das Genius meiner holden ist natürlich als richtiges Mädchenfahrrad aufgebaut...


----------



## Shivar (2. März 2021)

Was diese Klischee-Aufbauten für Frauen immer sollen, werde ich nie verstehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mig70 (3. März 2021)

Zufallsfund. Bin innerlich sehr aufgewühlt von diesem hardcore Nicolai:

Hoffe es ist ok das Bild hier hinein zu stellen, da es nicht mein eigenes Rad ist...

erschütterte Grüße,
Mig


----------



## shylock (3. März 2021)

Ist das vielleicht als Diebstahlschutz gedacht?


----------



## bugxx (8. März 2021)

Sunn 5000 R 1994 mit XTR 950/952


----------



## Hessenrad (17. März 2021)

*Red Bull Mod. Black Water von Rose mit Magura HS33 Tomac, XT Ausstattung und Rock Shox Judy XC Hydra Coil



Kann jemand etwas zum möglichen Alter dieser Rahmenvariante (Farbgebung) beitragen? Gibt es evtl. Katalogauszüge mit diesem Rahmen?*


----------



## Thomas Sommer (17. März 2021)

Ich guck mal nach, die entsprechenden Kataloge müßte ich haben.

Edit:
Hab's gefunden, im 1999er Katalog. Schick Dir Bilder.


----------



## Alfa-Werner (17. März 2021)

bugxx schrieb:


> Sunn 5000 R 1994 mit XTR 950/952


Schönes Stück. Ich finde aber, der Rahmen "schreit" geradezu nach einer 900er XTR...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (17. März 2021)

Ich hab auch einen “alten” Rahmen auf 950 umgebaut muss dir aber recht geben: die 900er würde dem Chromrahmen besser stehen.


----------



## Hessenrad (17. März 2021)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:


> Ich guck mal nach, die entsprechenden Kataloge müßte ich haben.


Würde mich freuen . Danke vorab.


----------



## bugxx (17. März 2021)

Alfa-Werner schrieb:


> Schönes Stück. Ich finde aber, der Rahmen "schreit" geradezu nach einer 900er



muss ich dir zum Teil recht geben. Zeitlich passt da die 900 besser, optisch find ICH die graue 950 um Welten besser. Außerdem muss man halt nehmen was man hat.


----------



## leftyben (18. März 2021)

bugxx schrieb:


> muss ich dir zum Teil recht geben. Zeitlich passt da die 900 besser, optisch find ICH die graue 950 um Welten besser. Außerdem muss man halt nehmen was man hat.


Ich hab noch einen recht ähnlichen sunn Rahmen hier liegen. Ich werde ihn wohl mit sram 9.0 aufbauen. Man muss halt nehmen, was man hat ;-)


----------



## egmont (21. März 2021)

Alfa-Werner schrieb:


> Schönes Stück. Ich finde aber, der Rahmen "schreit" geradezu nach einer 900er XTR...


Mir gefaellt die technoid-kuehle XTR am verchromten Sunn ausgesprochen gut / stehe auf Brueche.
Das Ding hat Stil.
Hat mann..oder man hat nen Katalog.
😉



leftyben schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einen recht ähnlichen sunn Rahmen hier liegen. Ich werde ihn wohl mit sram 9.0 aufbauen. Man muss halt nehmen, was man hat ;-)


bitteschoen!


----------



## Mig70 (21. März 2021)

egmont schrieb:


> Mir gefaellt die technoid-kuehle XTR am verchromten Sunn ausgesprochen gut.


Endkrass wäre die Vorgänger-XTR😍. Mit der grauen, verbauten Version bin ich nie so richtig warm geworden.

...man wird ja noch träumen dürfen,
Mig


----------



## Alfa-Werner (21. März 2021)

egmont schrieb:


> Mir gefaellt die technoid-kuehle XTR am verchromten Sunn ausgesprochen gut.
> Das Ding hat Stil.
> Hat mann..oder man hat nen Katalog.
> 😉
> ...


Ich mag die graue XTR 95x auch sehr, ich fahre sie an dreien meiner MTB. Das sind aber Rahmen aus Carbon bzw Alu mit den entsprechenden Rohrdurchmessern. Das Sunn wirkt auf mich sehr elegant und filigran, darum hätte ich dort die (in meinen Augen) ebenfalls filigranere 900er vorgezogen. Aber das ist natürlich eine "Nörgelei auf hohem Niveau"


----------



## Ataman (25. März 2021)

bugxx schrieb:


> Sunn 5000 R 1994 mit XTR 950/952


Sehr schön das Rad - vor allem im Vergleich zu aktuellen MTBs! Ich mag die kantig-scharfe 950er XTR auch sehr gerne - sieht aus wie aus der CNC-Fräse. AABER mit der Kurbel bin ich nie warm geworden, zu "undurchsichtig" das große Kettenblatt. Eine Tune oder noch besser: PBC würde dem filigranen SUNN sehr gut stehen (bei ebay-KA hab ich vor einigen Tagen eine gesehen). Bei einigen Modellen und Jahrgängen waren Shogun Zero Sattelstützen montiert. Die sind trotz Chromo sehr leicht und passen vom Material her besser zu Rahmen und Vorbau (gibts zum unverschämten Preis bei mtb-kult).

Nicht vergessen: wenn Du Fotos bei Sonnenuntergang machst, musst Du rote Pedale montieren 

Und wo ich die Bilder sehe, werde ich ganz wehmütig. Mein starres Chrom-SUNN wurde mir `98 geklaut und ich habe dann bald auf ein fast doppelt teures schwarzes Revolt Flex mit Obsys40 aufgerüstet - das alte gefiel mir letztlich besser.


----------



## Ataman (25. März 2021)

Schmacht - so schön sah meins auch mal aus, bevor ichs zur Stadt-Schlampe umgerüstet habe... Die blauen Hügis sind der Hammer! Hast Du dann noch eine gelbe HR-Hügi über? Ich hab nämlich das Revolt "ohne GP", also nur vorne Hügi, hinten Sachs Neos.
edit: Dies ist mein Beitrag zum schwarzen SUNN REVOLT. Irgendwie kapier ich die Bedienung dieses Forums noch nicht so richtig.


----------



## leftyben (25. März 2021)

leftyben schrieb:


> Here comes the sunn (part II)
> revolt gp 1998
> Anhang anzeigen 1210910
> 
> Endlich konnte ich meine blauen Hügis passend verbauen.  Ich bin nur jetzt noch auf der Suche nach einem (bezahlbaren) ESP 9.0 composite Schaltwerk. Merci 😎


Ich übernehme das Zitieren mal für dich ;-)
Gelbe Hügis hab ich - allerdings verbaut in einem F2000...

Mittlerweile hab ich auch eine brauchbare  Obsys Carbon erstanden, leider hat der Schaft nur 1 Zoll. Hat jemand Interesse an einem Tausch?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ataman (25. März 2021)

Wenn die Carbon wie die anderen Obsys auch verschraubte Tauchrohre hat, könnte man auch nur den Schaft mit Krone tauschen.

p.s.: vielleicht einen SUNN (oder noch exclusiver SUNN REVOLT) thread eröffnen?


----------



## Ataman (25. März 2021)

Ich hab meine Obsys 40 übrigens gegen eine LSM  getauscht. Die ist wie der Rahmen auch aus dünnen Chromo-Rohren und passt vom Feder-Charakter perfekt zum flex-Hinterbau (minimaler Federweg, dafür supersensibel). Ein Foto möchte ich aber lieber nicht zeigen, da steinigt ihr mich (feste Schutzbleche, Dynamolicht, DH-Lenker mit spacer-Turm und und und).


----------



## leftyben (25. März 2021)

Ataman schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Obsys 40 übrigens gegen eine LSM  getauscht. Die ist wie der Rahmen auch aus dünnen Chromo-Rohren und passt vom Feder-Charakter perfekt zum flex-Hinterbau (minimaler Federweg, dafür supersensibel). Ein Foto möchte ich aber lieber nicht zeigen, da steinigt ihr mich (feste Schutzbleche, Dynamolicht, DH-Lenker mit spacer-Turm und und und).


Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig! Wenn du dich nicht traust, schicks mir per PN...


----------



## Ataman (25. März 2021)

Muss ich erst ein Foto von machen. Und vorher putzen. Das letzte Foto von dem Rad ist von vor ca. 15 Jahren, das finde ich nicht mehr (wahrscheinlich auf der Festplatte vom abgerauchten Computer). Vielleicht komm ich am WE dazu.


----------



## Gitanes (26. März 2021)

Ataman schrieb:


> p.s.: vielleicht einen SUNN (oder noch exclusiver SUNN REVOLT) thread eröffnen?



Gibt es doch schon:






						Allez les Sunnistes – Der SUNN-Thread
					

Unlängst wurde hier zu Recht angemerkt, dass die Marke SUNN angesichts der Bedeutung im Weltcup-Geschehen der 90er Jahre in diesem Forum eher unterrepräsentiert erscheint. Andererseits tauchen mittlerweile häufiger verstreut Anfragen zu SUNN-spezifischen Problemen bzw. Aufbau-Fäden auf, so dass...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Fischland (26. März 2021)

GALERIE.


----------



## shylock (26. März 2021)

Hier hab ich was aus Resten zusammengeschraubt für Besuch, der mit in den Wald will. Den Rahmen werde ich wohl nie mehr abgeben, gebraucht 2003 gekauft und viele Kilometer mit gemacht.
Außerdem mag ich die Farben.






Dran ist, was funktioniert, die F120 ist fürn Handgeld vom Flohmarkt und musste wiederbelebt werden, mechanische Scheibenbremsen sind eindeutig unterbewertet.


----------



## leftyben (27. März 2021)

shylock schrieb:


> Hier hab ich was aus Resten zusammengeschraubt für Besuch, der mit in den Wald will. Den Rahmen werde ich wohl nie mehr abgeben, gebraucht 2003 gekauft und viele Kilometer mit gemacht.
> Außerdem mag ich die Farben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1236452
> ...


Wann darf ich auf Besuch kommen? 😎


----------



## ArSt (27. März 2021)

Nach Malle darfst Du, nach Girona noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shylock (27. März 2021)

ArSt schrieb:


> Nach Malle darfst Du, nach Girona noch nicht.


Bei mir ist es genau anders herum.


----------



## Ataman (28. März 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> GALERIE.





SUNN REVOLT Flex (also softtail-Hinterbau) von 1999 oder 2000 und noch immer im Erstbesitz. Die Obsys40-Gabel habe ich gegen eine LSM-Parallelogram getauscht. So sind Rahmen UND Gabel aus Chromo und Elastomer-gedämpft mit sagenhaften Federwegen (v 30?/h 15?), dafür aber null Losbrechmoment. Die grauen Gabelrohre habe ich mittlerweile schwarz lackiert.
Da es die Flex-Rahmen nur bis 50cm/20" gab, musste die zu kurze Syncros-Stütze einer längeren KORE weichen. Aus gleichem Grund der Spacerturm und der Riser-Lenker. Der Rest ist Original, die meisten der vielen kleinen Decals sind mit schwarzem Iso-Band abgeklebt (die Stütze nun auch). Ach so: den Originalsattel fand ich "unsitzbar", daher der Flite Transalp, der mich seit ca. 1994 begleitet...


----------



## Walt0or (29. März 2021)

Isses überhaupt ein youngtimer, oder falsches forum? 😁😁 Hab ich heute sehr sehr günstig erstanden in der nahen Gegend 💪 ich bin begeistert.


----------



## funny1978 (29. März 2021)

1998 Brodie Kinetic.



Kettenstrebe ohne Schäden







fährt astrein  🤟


----------



## Jolpe (29. März 2021)

Sodele bin neu hier....auch mal meinen neuen Youngtimer bewegt


----------



## leftyben (29. März 2021)

Ataman schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1238049
> SUNN REVOLT Flex (also softtail-Hinterbau) von 1999 oder 2000 und noch immer im Erstbesitz. Die Obsys40-Gabel habe ich gegen eine LSM-Parallelogram getauscht. So sind Rahmen UND Gabel aus Chromo und Elastomer-gedämpft mit sagenhaften Federwegen (v 30?/h 15?), dafür aber null Losbrechmoment. Die grauen Gabelrohre habe ich mittlerweile schwarz lackiert.
> Da es die Flex-Rahmen nur bis 50cm/20" gab, musste die zu kurze Syncros-Stütze einer längeren KORE weichen. Aus gleichem Grund der Spacerturm und der Riser-Lenker. Der Rest ist Original, die meisten der vielen kleinen Decals sind mit schwarzem Iso-Band abgeklebt (die Stütze nun auch). Ach so: den Originalsattel fand ich "unsitzbar", daher der Flite Transalp, der mich seit ca. 1994 begleitet...


Wow, das ist mal ein super Ding! Extravagant ist gar kein Ausdruck.

très chic!

Und ich bin voll deiner Meinung: nix geht über den transalp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ataman (29. März 2021)

Danke für die Blumen - you made my evening.
Vorteil von dem Rad: trotz extravaganz dreht sich niemand danach um. Mit den zierlichen schwarzen Rahmenröhrchen ist es total unscheinbar.


----------



## Ataman (29. März 2021)

Jolpe schrieb:


> Sodele bin neu hier....auch mal meinen neuen Youngtimer bewegtAnhang anzeigen 1238740


Wow, was für ein guter Zustand. Die wurden ja sonst eher geschreddert. Hat sich Canyon noch nicht gemeldet? Vielleicht tauschen die das gegen was Aktuelles, falls Du nicht so auf youngtimer stehst. Thun wollte mir mal meine lila Thun Revolution-Kurbel zuückkaufen - für ihr Werksmuseum. Haben die aber nicht gekriegt


----------



## Jolpe (30. März 2021)

Ataman schrieb:


> Wow, was für ein guter Zustand. Die wurden ja sonst eher geschreddert. Hat sich Canyon noch nicht gemeldet? Vielleicht tauschen die das gegen was Aktuelles, falls Du nicht so auf youngtimer stehst. Thun wollte mir mal meine lila Thun Revolution-Kurbel zuückkaufen - für ihr Werksmuseum. Haben die aber nicht gekriegt


Stimmt, das geht bis auf ein paar Gebrauchsspuren als neuwertig durch, ein bisschen Politur, orginal XTR Schalthebel liegen hier noch rum, waren vom Schaltvorgang aber gruselig, daher kam aus der Grabbelkiste neue Trigger ran, Griffe und Sattel neu, das war's eigentlich, wollte ich schon immer mal machen so ein Classic Youngtimer Ding.......


----------



## baerst5 (10. April 2021)

Im Corona Herbst habe ich mir günstig wieder einen Eingelenker angelacht und im Corona Winter fahrbereit gemacht. Viel war nicht zu tun, Lenker und Griffe, Sattelstütze ohne Versatz und Sattel sowie Reifen und Pedale waren schnell gemacht. Ziemlichen Widerstand leistete das Innenlager, das fest korrodiert war. Das kleine Löchlein unter dem Lager war mit Dreck zugesetzt und so rostete es innen munter vor sich hin und war mit dem Alu fest verbacken. Jetzt besitze ich einen Ringschlüssel mit fast 50cm Länge und bei diesem Hebel auf das entsprechend gut fixierte Werkzeug zum Ausdrehen musste es aufgeben. Die Gewinde sind zum Glück dort, wo die Schalen eingeschraubt werden, noch erhalten. Die Kurbel (ehemals LX) wurde auf den ansonsten verbauten XT Standard angeglichen. Jetzt steht die erste Ausfahrt an. Etwas knifflig finde ich, ist das Herausfinden des richtigen Drucks in diesem 190er Manitou Dämpfer mit seinen 2 Kammern. Mal sehen ...
Die Louise FR Bremsanlage funktioniert gut und die Psylo XC werde ich noch gegen eine SL tauschen. Ach ja, eine RooX S4 in Schwarz wird später noch die einfache WCW Stütze ersetzen.


----------



## coast13 (10. April 2021)

@baerst5 
Hallo Stefan, 
schönes Radl ! Hast du auch ne Anleitung für den Rahmen dazu ? Der bietet ja am Hinterbau bzw. bei der Dämpferbefestigung  einiges an Spielmöglichkeiten.
Gruß Frank


----------



## baerst5 (10. April 2021)

Hallo Frank, was ich habe, ist der Auszug aus dem damaligen Rose Katalog. Da steht aber nichts drin zur Verstellbarkeit der Dämpferaufhängung.


----------



## Jolpe (13. April 2021)

Neue/alte Gabel meinem Youngtimer spendiert...gar nicht übel die Manitou Scareb


----------



## Jolpe (13. April 2021)

Vorher so gekauft  vs.  Nachher nach der Auffrischung


----------



## Jolpe (13. April 2021)

So bin jetzt noch am überlegen, ob ich die hintere Aufhängung in dem Schönen Blau der Scareb lackiere , momentan so eine Art Hammerschlag grau, mal sehen......


----------



## Duc749 (13. April 2021)

Die Skareb war seinerzeit ein Top CC Gabel.   

Meine liegt noch hier und wartet auf Überholung. 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. April 2021)

Hier mal mein Mountain Cycle San Andreas.


----------



## Fischland (20. April 2021)

...schönes Teil. ( mit Rahmen Decal's noch schöner)


----------



## leftyben (20. April 2021)

Der Ringle wär in Rot noch schick, ansonsten bin ich schon ganz zufrieden mit meinem vertex.


----------



## Fischland (20. April 2021)

leftyben schrieb:


> Der Ringle wär in Rot noch schick,


...oder in sw zur Stütze ?!


----------



## leftyben (20. April 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...oder in sw zur Stütze ?!


Den hab ich auf meinem 1996er drauf. Mal ausprobieren ;-)


----------



## Freefall79 (20. April 2021)

leftyben schrieb:


> Der Ringle wär in Rot noch schick, ansonsten bin ich schon ganz zufrieden mit meinem vertex.


Ggf. noch eine schwarze Race Face Sattelstütze? Bei Deiner Sattelposition eine XYZero?


----------



## leftyben (20. April 2021)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Ggf. noch eine schwarze Race Face Sattelstütze? Bei Deiner Sattelposition eine XYZero?


Ja, genau nach der suche ich noch...


----------



## Freefall79 (20. April 2021)

leftyben schrieb:


> Ja, genau nach der suche ich noch...


Ich auch, allerdings in einem nicht-konkurrierenden Durchmesser (31,6) viel Erfolg bei der Suche!


----------



## raun (20. April 2021)

Geiles Teil das RM! Wow. 

Hört das denn nie auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shivar (20. April 2021)

leftyben schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1254511
> Der Ringle wär in Rot noch schick, ansonsten bin ich schon ganz zufrieden mit meinem vertex.



Ist das eine P-Bone?


----------



## Mig70 (20. April 2021)

leftyben schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1254511


Geil _-Punkt!_


----------



## leftyben (20. April 2021)

Shivar schrieb:


> Ist das eine P-Bone?


Möglich ist es. Ich weiß es wahrlich gesagt nicht. Ich hab sie als „no Name“ gekauft. Ich finde, sie passt von den Proportionen ideal. Und farblich eh. Hatte erst eine Marzocchi Marathon Race 2005 drin. Die war mir aber etwas zu wuchtig.


----------



## Fischland (20. April 2021)

..das sieht mir vom Rohrdurchmesser sehr nach P Bone aus.
Passt  super  zum Rahmen.
So eine Bone passt eigentlich  immer.


----------



## leftyben (20. April 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> ..das sieht mir vom Rohrdurchmesser sehr nach P Bone aus.
> Passt  super  zum Rahmen.
> So eine Bone passt eigentlich  immer.


Dann war’s ein Schnäppchen  der Lack ist nicht original, aber passt umso besser


----------



## raun (22. April 2021)

Heute mal wieder mit dem Mongoose ins Büro gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raun (22. April 2021)

Hatten wir mein GT schon?


----------



## Fischland (5. Mai 2021)

Corona Stevens Update.


----------



## Shivar (5. Mai 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> Corona Stevens Update.



Wie performt die Starrgabel so? Habe meine hier noch liegen und komme grad nicht zum Aufbau. Starrgabel bedeutet ja oftmals niedrige Einbauhöhe, grad bei Klassikern. Die knappen 450mm Einbauhöhe Deiner Gabel sind ja quasi eine gelockte Federgabel. In meiner Vorstellung müsste sich das angenehmer fahren. Kannst Du das bestätigen?


----------



## Fischland (5. Mai 2021)

... fahre ja an 3 meiner Stevens ähnliche Starrgabeln in Federgabel Geo. 
Die Teile fahren sich auf Grund der Bauhöhe u. den relativ langen Schaft alle sehr angenehm.
Die Pro hier ist die mit dem größten Flex.
Das Rad fährt sehr direkt aber auch auf grund der neuen (alten) Bereifung (WTB Primal Raptor 2.1) doch mit etwas Restkomfort.
Kein Vergleich zu meinen Cannondale mit starrer P Bone , die fahren sich dagegen wie Go Karts.


----------



## Shivar (6. Mai 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> ... fahre ja an 3 meiner Stevens ähnliche Starrgabeln in Federgabel Geo.
> Die Teile fahren sich auf Grund der Bauhöhe u. den relativ langen Schaft alle sehr angenehm.
> Die Pro hier ist die mit dem größten Flex.
> Das Rad fährt sehr direkt aber auch auf grund der neuen (alten) Bereifung (WTB Primal Raptor 2.1) doch mit etwas Restkomfort.
> Kein Vergleich zu meinen Cannondale mit starrer P Bone , die fahren sich dagegen wie Go Karts.



Ok, das ist doch mal eine Einschätzung, Danke!

Welche anderen Gabeln hast Du in den besagten Rädern verbaut?


----------



## Fischland (6. Mai 2021)

...1x Montano Carbon , 1x eXotic Alu sw. u. die Pro.

Der Rest steht auf P Bonen oder Fattys.


----------



## Fischland (6. Mai 2021)

P.s. .... an mein "Jedentag Stevens" ist eine starre Steppenwolf Gabel mit Niveau Ausgleich verbaut.


----------



## Shivar (6. Mai 2021)

In der schnellen Vorbeifahrt hätte ich jetzt klar eine Headshock-Gabel ausgemacht.


----------



## Fischland (6. Mai 2021)

... quasi  ein Bad Boy für Arme. (u. Beine)


----------



## Bullbaer (25. Mai 2021)

Hier eins mit Decals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MatzeLive81 (28. Mai 2021)

Ja Bullbaer so ein MCSA ist immer schön anzusehen ...


----------



## Summumpro69 (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo an alle, hab meinen youngtimer gerade fertig gestellt und dachte mir ich präsentiere ihn mal hier. Bin gespannt drauf was ihr davon haltet


----------



## Summumpro69 (29. Mai 2021)




----------



## DrmZ (29. Mai 2021)

@Summumpro69 Schönes GT! Was sind denn das für Kettenblätter?


----------



## Summumpro69 (29. Mai 2021)

@DrmZ Hi, das sind Real Kettenblätter, die fand ich von der Optik her Recht cool und passend zur umlenkwippe.


----------



## DrmZ (29. Mai 2021)

Ja, die passen farblich super zur Wippe. 
Dachte zuerst, die sind auch aus Titan


----------



## Sidpit (30. Mai 2021)

Nach über 10 Jahren melde ich mich hier mal zurück mit meinem im Jahr 2020/2021 neu aufgebautem Plastik "Youngtimer" dem Votec C9 Light


----------



## Sidpit (30. Mai 2021)

...weniger Light aber ein Votec C9 in ganz anderer Optik


----------



## Sidpit (30. Mai 2021)

Sorry für die Votec C9 Überdosis aber da aller guten Dinge 3 sind...

 hier mal eines welches ich sprichwörtlich vor dem Schrott gerettet hab , 
Rahmen entlackt und neu mit Klarlack überzogen, Sitzdom gepulvert, Voitl Schwinge verbaut geschliffen und poliert GS6 poliert und mit GS4 Light Vorbau versehen, XTR Kurbeln poliert - alles sicherlich nicht ganz zeitgemäß aber das war auch nicht das Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shivar (30. Mai 2021)

Sidpit schrieb:


> ...weniger Light aber ein Votec C9 in ganz anderer Optik
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1282277



Stehen die Wände da noch? 
Dachte hätten sie alles platt gemacht.


----------



## Sidpit (30. Mai 2021)

Kann ich garnicht sagen, ist zugegebenermaßen ein altes Bild welches ich Ausgewählt habe 
(die anderen 2 sind aktuell) das C9 war mit den Spinergys nicht wirklich Altagstauglich das ist der aktuelle Zustand mit dem ich mich auch mal in den Urlaub traue ;-)


----------



## St-Pedali (3. Juni 2021)

Kurze Frage: Wo verläuft eigentlich die Grenze zwischen Youngtimer und Classic Bike? 20 Jahre alt? Oder eher 30?


----------



## Shivar (3. Juni 2021)

Ich sehe da den Gegenhalter für Canti-Bremsen als magische Grenze.


----------



## Rubin (3. Juni 2021)

St-Pedali schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Wo verläuft eigentlich die Grenze zwischen Youngtimer und Classic Bike? 20 Jahre alt? Oder eher 30?


Die gleiche Frage wurde mir hier super beantwortet  Klassiker bis ca. 1996, aus diversen Gründen. Im Gegensatz zu H-Kennzeichen am Auto ist das scheinbar keine weiter laufende Grenze...


----------



## ice (3. Juni 2021)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Hallo Admins
> 
> Zur Zeit ist das YOUNGTIMER-Forum in der Forenübersicht nicht weiter beschrieben. Ein Untertext wie im CLASSIC-Bikes-Forum wäre schön.
> 
> ...


Oder auch ...





						Ankündigungen & Diskussionen zu Veränderungen im Youngtimer-Forum
					

96 würde ich auch sagen. Das ist eigentlich das Jahr, ab dem von Cantis auf V Brakes gewechselt wurde.




					www.mtb-news.de
				



Ist hier auch immerwieder mal Thema


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (3. Juni 2021)

Wir lassen uns nicht einfach auf schnöde Jahreszahlen kategorisieren, wozu auch?


----------



## Fischland (3. Juni 2021)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Wir lassen uns nicht einfach auf schnöde Jahreszahlen kategorisieren, wozu auch?


...Stimmt !
(wir schauen in den Spiegel )


----------



## Fischland (15. Juni 2021)

Stevens Update.


----------



## Shivar (15. Juni 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> Stevens Update.



Die übliche Frage nach der schicken Starrgabel?


----------



## Fischland (15. Juni 2021)

....nennt sich Montano - recht gut verarbeitet.
Vorteil : Die Bremssockel sind geschraubt, man könnte sie tauschen bzw. drehen und so einen auf Pace machen.

Störend sind die ollen rot eloxierten Deckel , die zwangen mich die Farbe hier u. da nochmals aufzunehmen.


----------



## Shivar (16. Juni 2021)

Danke!
Sieht untenrum (Ausfallenden) ein bisschen aus wie diese andere Pro / XCR Carbon-Starrgabel. Unterscheiden die sich in der Performance?


----------



## Rubin (16. Juni 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> Störend sind die ollen rot eloxierten Deckel , die zwangen mich die Farbe hier u. da nochmals aufzunehmen.


Die könnte Lars dir doch sicher enteloxieren und vllt. sogar wieder in dunkelblau eloxieren?


----------



## Fischland (17. Juni 2021)

Das ist mein "Brot u. Butter Bike."
Die Deckel wollte ich nicht extra runterpulen um Sie dann mittels Rohrfrei zu versilbern.
Kann jetzt mit dem rot leben.



Shivar schrieb:


> Danke!
> Sieht untenrum (Ausfallenden) ein bisschen aus wie diese andere Pro / XCR Carbon-Starrgabel. Unterscheiden die sich in der Performance?


...die Ausfaller sind etwas anders u. schwarz.
Diese Gabel flext kaum, fährt sich dadurch sehr direkt (man kann auch bockhart sagen) - ich mag das so.


----------



## Sidpit (19. Juni 2021)

Hier mal ein gerade fertiggewordenes VOITL Fully mit Steinerdesign Gabel und ein Spengle MTB-3 Radsatz sicherlich eine Mischung die weder Federweg noch Einsatzzweck rechtfertigt aber auch das war  dabei wiedermal völlig Schnuppe 




hier mal die etwas unspektakuläre Ausgangssituation:


----------



## micel3 (20. Juni 2021)

Ein optischer Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leftyben (20. Juni 2021)

Sidpit schrieb:


> Hier mal ein gerade fertiggewordenes VOITL Fully mit Steinerdesign Gabel und ein Spengle MTB-3 Radsatz sicherlich eine Mischung die weder Federweg noch Einsatzzweck rechtfertigt aber auch das war  dabei wiedermal völlig Schnuppe
> Anhang anzeigen 1294764
> hier mal die etwas unspektakuläre Ausgangssituation:
> Anhang anzeigen 1294769


Super Ding. Ich würd nur fettere Kojaks drauf packen.


----------



## Sidpit (21. Juni 2021)

Danke für das Feedback 
- das mit den fetteren Kojaks werde ich mal überdenken - 
diese hatte ich jedoch noch auf Lager daher die schnelle , günstige Nummer


----------



## McBaren (29. Juni 2021)

Gefällt mir sehr gut. Geht die Sattelstütze ganz durch oder steckt die nur gerade so drin? Die Sattelstütze ist normalerweise unten im Sitzdom nochmals geführt, und ich sehe Bruchgefahr wenn die Sattelstütze nicht in beiden Führungen ist.


----------



## Sidpit (30. Juni 2021)

Die Sattelstütze endet exakt mit der unteren schräge des Sitzdom's habe sie auf die max. benötigte Länge eingestellt und dann entsprechend eingekürzt.
Wobei die angesprochene Problematik bei der Aluversion wichtiger ist da die 31,8mm Stützen dort nur an den oberen und unteren Bereichen anliegen, wogegen bei der Carbon Version mit 31,6mm sattelstütze eine durchgehend anliegende Führung gewährleistet ist - und bei der maßiven Ausführung (hohe Wandstärke-im Vergleich zu modernen Rahmen) denke ich unproblematischer ist.


----------



## Sidpit (30. Juni 2021)

Die schmierige Optik kommt von der Carbonmontagepaste 
PS.: die Shannon Sattelstütze war in diesem Fall 560mm lang und damit eh viel zu lang...


----------



## Jack22001 (5. Juli 2021)

Hab auch einen youngtimer  mein Nicolai Bass - Rahmen aus 1998


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juli 2021)

Mittagspausenfahrrad


----------



## tont (16. Juli 2021)

Nach altersbedingtem Umstieg aufs E-Bike, das alte Fully von meinem Papa wieder etwas aufgefrischt…


----------



## Shivar (19. Juli 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> Das ist mein "Brot u. Butter Bike."
> Die Deckel wollte ich nicht extra runterpulen um Sie dann mittels Rohrfrei zu versilbern.
> Kann jetzt mit dem rot leben.
> 
> ...



Nächtliche Carbon-Gabel-Erfahrungsbericht-Suche. 

Du meinst die schwarze flext verglichen mit der anderen Starrgabel Deines blauen Stevens kaum? Oder habe ich es missverstanden und die nehmen sich nicht viel im Steifigkeits-Direktvergleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (20. Juli 2021)

....die beiden Carbongabeln flexen wenig und die schwarze eXotic Alugabel empfinde ich mittlerweile ähnlich wie eine P Bone (Bockhart)
Das ist natürlich alles Supjektiv - da die Schaftlängen , Ausfallenden, Vorbauten unterschiedlich sind.
Auch die Reifen spielen ja eine nicht unwesendliche Rolle. 
Und da ich alle Räder in der Stadt mit 4Bar fahre kann von Komfort eh keine Rede sein.


----------



## Shivar (20. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Einschätzung.
Ich habe jetzt nur die beiden mit den Carbon Gabeln hier gesehen. Kannste das mit der eXotic Gabel auch nochmal mit uns teilen? Dachte bisher immer eXotic wäre auch Carbon. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Fischland (20. Juli 2021)

...das is die eXotic nix mit Carbon.


----------



## Shivar (25. Juli 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...das is die eXotic nix mit Carbon.



Mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass das einer der wenigen Aufbauten ist, wo eine Magura Harlekin passen würde:


----------



## Sidpit (25. Juli 2021)

Wer die Wahl hat ,hat die Qual


----------



## Fischland (28. Juli 2021)

...das rot würde sich aber nur am Wandhalter wiederfinden.
Wenn ich das Bike aber hängen lasse , passt  das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shivar (28. Juli 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...das rot würde sich aber nur am Wandhalter wiederfinden.
> Wenn ich das Bike aber hängen lasse , passt  das.



Bei den gepflegten Reifen sah das nach rein ästhetisch hochwertigem Wandschmuck aus.  
Die Bremsen gibt es in dem Zustand noch, habe ich einem Sammler abgegeben. Bei Bedarf gern melden, vielleicht trennt er sich.


----------



## shylock (5. August 2021)

So, nachdem ich mir im Bikemarkt einen Rahmen (Red Bull Factory Bj199?) als Teileträger und für den Weg zur Arbeit geschossen habe, hier mal das fertige Werk.....Ich werde mir wohl noch einen Träger für einen Korb fertigen zum fixieren an den hinteren Flaschenhalterschrauben.


Vorn hatte ich erst eine Fox F120 drin, hab dann aber eine Vanilla 125 verbaut und bin dann auch hinten auf Stahlfeder umgestiegen.
Für die Sattelstütze hab ich eine Hülse gebastelt und als Lenker kam der Syntace vom Uzzi.
Der Rest ist das Beste aus meiner Grabbelkiste
Langfristig gibt es noch "neue" Bremsen und den Dämpfer vom Uzzi(Das wird wohl als Deko an der Wand bleiben)
Das gute Stück wird jetzt wieder täglich bewegt....





Saludos aus dem Süden


----------



## tont (12. September 2021)

upGdaTet…

GT Avalanche (irgendwas um 1999 rum) für das neue Jahrtausend fit gemacht… Carbongabel, Scheibenbremsen, Deore 1x11 fach Schaltung usw…


----------



## chriam (12. September 2021)

Am Samstag geholt...den ganzen angebauten Schlonz entfernt und somit den Originalzustand von 2000 wieder hergestellt.

2000'er Corratec RaceBow













MfG
Chris

PS.: Corratec hat ja damals irgendwie alles gelabelt...weiß irgend jemand was über die Naben, sind ZZYZX gelabelt aber von wem sind die wirklich?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (12. September 2021)

Ich meine diese Zungenbrecher Firma (zzyzx) war aus USA. Die haben auch diese fette Doppelbrückengabel gebaut (Bullit, hieß die glaube ich). Von daher denke ich, war es schon eine eigenständige Firma. Aber vielleicht weiß es jemand besser.


----------



## J.G. (13. September 2021)

Votec vorever:


----------



## joglo (13. September 2021)

chriam schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1338826
> 
> 
> PS.: Corratec hat ja damals irgendwie alles gelabelt...weiß irgend jemand was über die Naben, sind ZZYZX gelabelt aber von wem sind die wirklich?





octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Ich meine diese Zungenbrecher Firma (zzyzx) war aus USA. Die haben auch diese fette Doppelbrückengabel gebaut (Bullit, hieß die glaube ich). Von daher denke ich, war es schon eine eigenständige Firma. Aber vielleicht weiß es jemand besser.



Hi, die Verbindung zwischen der "zzyzx" gelabelten Gabel oder auch anderen in der Tat eher Custom/Edelteilen aus USA vs. Eigenmarke von Corratec hat mich auch immer gewundert.

Die zzyzx Doppelbrückengabel war von Bullet Bros USA bzw. ein Hanenbrink Clon.








						4. BULLET BROS ZZYZX Gabeln | Die Liste der Flops
					

Bei der Dirt lassen wir uns ja lieber über die guten Mountainbike Produkte aus, aber dieses Mal warfen wir einen Blick auf die 15 schlechtesten MTB-Produkte.




					dirtmountainbike.de
				




Ich denke dass erst nach dem Erscheinen dieser also Ende der 90ziger Corratec sich hier einen wohlklingenden Markennamen oder Edelparts sichern wollte





						ZZYZX | Corratec
					






					www.corratec.com
				






Die Sachen werden aber für Corratec doch wohl alle dann in Taiwan produziert worden sein (siehe Bremsen unten).

Ich habe selber den identischen LRS wie am Foto, ist einwandfrei, also die zzyzx Naben sind nix Minderwertiges.
Wer diese produziert oder ob noch unter anderen Marken verfügbar weiß ich leider nicht.

Leider nicht mehr so *iko*nisches (das word ist ja fast doppeldeutig in dem Kontext) Design wie die Conic Naben mit Industrielagern (so 95-98 rum)



oder die Carbon-Ceramic Naben (um 1994/95 rum)

die vorher von IKO verkauft wurden.

Die zzzyzx V-Brakes wie im Bild oben sind ganz interessant gemacht mit dem Parallelogramm und den seitlichen Schrauben.
Die wurden aber baugleich auch als Point und wahrscheinlich auch Tektro vercheckt.








						Zzyxx v brake bremsen
					

Hallo miteinander ich habe hier eine zzyxx v brake bremsen vielleicht kann mir einer weiterhelfen ich finde sie niergens im Internet danke im voraus LG bernd




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Warum die Kurbel nicht als zzyxz sonder nur als Corratec vom Band lief wundert mich eigentlich auch



An sich echt gut, halbwegs leicht und verfügbar in der interessanten Kombination mit Vierkant-Aufnahme aber BCD 104 4-Arm Lochkreis.


----------



## DJChriZZ (14. September 2021)

Hi,
Mein 1996er Jamis Dragon sollte es sein, mit der Tange Switchblade, Hügi Nabe Grafton Bremse usw zusammen gewürfelt schon damals aus Einzel Komponenten. Habe es aber etwas Restauriert und Sliks drauf für die Stadt.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (14. September 2021)

Bow 🥰


----------



## outofsightdd (17. September 2021)

chriam schrieb:


> 2000'er Corratec RaceBow


Hübsch, und eine mir sehr vertraute Federgabel. Deren Dichtungen halte ich aus eigener Erfahrung für recht langlebig, aber hat vielleicht trotzdem einer ne Idee, ob und wie man für RockShox 2000er mit Hydracoil noch an Service-Teile kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (17. September 2021)

outofsightdd schrieb:


> hat vielleicht trotzdem einer ne Idee, ob und wie man für RockShox 2000er mit Hydracoil noch an Service-Teile kommt?


Hibike hat noch einiges. Musst dich halt mal hier durcharbeiten: https://www.hibike.de/ersatzteile-f...63&fs[pattern]=SID&fs[collection]=&fs[stock]=


----------



## joglo (17. September 2021)

ja, offiziell gibts für 28mm Holme schon lange nix mehr, aber mit etwas Mühe lässt sich das nötigste noch auftreiben


----------



## outofsightdd (17. September 2021)

Ok, immerhin das Dichtungskit... Hibike.de, Hersteller-Art. 11.4307.250.000

Was gibt's denn gar nicht mehr? Ich habe schon bei zwei Werkstätten ne Abfuhr für meine 2000er Judy SL mit der Begründung der fehlenden Teile kassiert. Liegt's an deren Fantasielosigkeit und fehlendem Direktbezug via SRAM?


----------



## PanicMen (5. Dezember 2021)

Einen schönen 2. Advent meine geschätzten Mitschrauber/innen,

Ich würde an dieser Stelle sehr gerne mal mein Ehemaliges Stevens 7.1.2 Race posten.

Ich habe das Rad vor rund 6-7 Jahren gekauft, über die Kleinanzeigen.
Sah weitestgehend Original aus.
Hab mich sofort verknallt und bin es auch sehr gerne gefahren.

Mit der Zeit musste ich mir aber leider eingestehen, dass es mir einfach zu klein war um es in meinem Wunsch Aufbau zu fahren.
Verkaufen?! - wollte meine Frau, da es unnötig rum stand.
Aber für mich stand eines klar:
Niemals.. Niemand hätte es geschätzt, wie ich es tat - aber zum rum stehen zu schade, keine Frage.
Nach Monaten der Diskussion, hab ich es geschafft. Ich konnte es meiner Frau schmackhaft reden und es blieb in der Familie. Die Freude war groß!
Denn auch wenn mein Lieblings Bike nun nicht mehr von mir gefahren wurde, so konnte ich ihm immer noch beim gefahren werden zu sehen.

Und als Andenken an "Unsere schöne Zeit" würde ich ihm gerne einen Platz in dieser Galerie geben.
Viel Spaß beim Anschauen, von Gekauft bis zur Abgabe.
Den heutigen Stand, kann man sich in der Youngtimer Abstimmung ansehen - wen es eben interessiert.
Vielen Dank und beste Grüße Benni


Ps: Wenn irgendjemand einmal an ein solches Frameset mit Originaler Gabel kommt in ca. 46cm - bitte melde Dich


----------



## flesh-gear (5. Dezember 2021)

So ein schönes Bike. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Joobxx (5. Dezember 2021)

PanicMen schrieb:


> Einen schönen 2. Advent meine geschätzten Mitschrauber/innen,
> 
> Ich würde an dieser Stelle sehr gerne mal mein Ehemaliges Stevens 7.1.2 Race posten.
> 
> ...


Bei mir steht ein halb fertiges in der Garage rum, ich schaue mal ob es das gleiche ist und wie groß....


----------



## Joobxx (6. Dezember 2021)

Joobxx schrieb:


> Bei mir steht ein halb fertiges in der Garage rum, ich schaue mal ob es das gleiche ist und wie groß....


Ist doch etwas anderes aber die Größe würde passen...


----------



## PanicMen (6. Dezember 2021)

Joobxx schrieb:


> Ist doch etwas anderes aber die Größe würde passen...


Das ist sehr nett, aber das passt leider nicht. 
Wenn dann sollte es das oben sein. 
Vielen Dank Dir aber trotzdem fürs nach schauen 👍🏻


----------



## Shivar (7. Dezember 2021)

Bin bei Stevens gar nicht firm, aber vielleicht würde @Fischland das Ding aus der Garage interessieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (7. Dezember 2021)

....nee Sascha , der Stall ist voll .


----------



## Fischland (7. Dezember 2021)

*Obwohl , hier wäre noch Platz.*


----------



## Joobxx (7. Dezember 2021)

Fischland schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1384026*Obwohl , hier wäre noch Platz.*


Sieht auch echt super aus wenn dreihundert STEVENS aufgemotzt in einer Reihe stehen 😅😅👍


----------



## Makaba (7. Dezember 2021)

Gestern noch dachte ich ich könnte mich von diesem Radl trennen und stellte es für ein paar Stunden in den Basar, dann wieder auf erledigt gestellt. Auch wenn ich mich der Vernunft wegen von dem ein oder anderen Rad trennen sollte... der Bauch sagt nein 🙈

Rahmen ist von 1997


----------



## McBaren (7. Dezember 2021)

Makaba schrieb:


> der Bauch sagt nein 🙈


Sollen wir Deinem Bauch etwas helfen?

Cannondale ist völlig überbewertet
wer Cannondale fährt, frisst auch kleine Kinder
Die Farbe ist furchtbar
26" sowas von Vorgestern
ohne Federgabel
keine Scheibenbremsen. Wie willst Du das überleben?
FOLGE DEINER VERNUNFT - die anderen sind nur Jünger und Sklaven Ihres Seins...(und haben ständig keinen Platz mehr)
Hol dir Hilfe wenn Du es nicht alleine schaffst.

Oder trete unserer Selbsthilfegruppe bei: 





						Hand aufs Herz: Wieviele Fahrräder habt ihr?
					

Lasst Zahlen sprechen !  Ich mache mal den (harmlosen) Anfang  MTB: zwei Stück  (eins im Aufbau, aber schon zählwürdig) Rennrad: eins Stadt & Kneipenrad:2 Hollandräder (an 2 Standorten)  Summe : 5




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Man verkauft doch nicht seine Kinder!!!!


----------



## Joobxx (8. Dezember 2021)

McBaren schrieb:


> Sollen wir Deinem Bauch etwas helfen?
> 
> Cannondale ist völlig überbewertet
> wer Cannondale fährt, frisst auch kleine Kinder
> ...


Ich habe auch letztens gegen jede Vernunft das 16 te MTB verkauft. Könnte mich selbst Ohrfeigen🤔😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joobxx (8. Dezember 2021)

PanicMen schrieb:


> Das ist sehr nett, aber das passt leider nicht.
> Wenn dann sollte es das oben sein.
> Vielen Dank Dir aber trotzdem fürs nach schauen 👍🏻


Gerne, man tut ja was man kann um Platz für zb. Sowas zu schaffen 😁


----------



## Fischland (10. Dezember 2021)

Weihnachtsüberraschung für meine Frau.
Und wehe einer petzt….


----------



## Shivar (10. Dezember 2021)

Hometrainer, so ganz ohne Kette? 

Schönes Ding, bestimmt leicht, oder?


----------



## goodie (10. Dezember 2021)

Shivar schrieb:


> Hometrainer, so ganz ohne Kette?
> 
> Schönes Ding, bestimmt leicht, oder?


Ketten werden überbewertet.


----------



## Fischland (10. Dezember 2021)

Shivar schrieb:


> Schönes Ding, bestimmt leicht, oder?


...Gewicht ohne Kette ca 9,5 Kilo also nicht soo leicht.
Ist halt den pannensicheren Reifen geschuldet.


----------



## Shivar (10. Dezember 2021)

Sub-10kg sieht man dem Ding aber nicht an, top!


----------



## bugxx (11. Dezember 2021)

Sommer










Für die dunkle Jahreszeit


----------



## avp (17. Dezember 2021)

Von wo holst du strom?


----------



## avp (17. Dezember 2021)

Ah, habs entdeckt. Hatte nur das letzte foto betrachtet. Darauf ist der shutter nur schwer zu erkennen.
grüsse


----------



## outofsightdd (17. Dezember 2021)

Na da ist doch ein Shutter Precision PV-8 vorn verbaut.

Gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut, Erhalt der schlanken Originaloptik mit funktionalem Mehrwert. Schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PanicMen (17. Dezember 2021)

Hübsches Rad!


----------



## din_format (17. Dezember 2021)

Nabendynamo 👆


----------



## bugxx (18. Dezember 2021)

Vielen Dank an alle!
Ja, hatte noch eine dritte 217 Ceramic hier, die Supernova Lichtanlage und dann flog mir noch der PV8 zu. Lieber wär mir allerdings der SON gewesen. Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann nochmal ein Upgrade. 
Das Lichtkabel ist innen durch die Gabel gelegt mit Steckberbindung im Steuerrohr versteckt. Schön clean. Lediglich das Kabel nach hinten stört mich noch etwas. Läuft am Oberrohr entlang. Löcher bohren fällt für mich aus. 
Mal sehen…


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Januar 2022)

Gut da fange ich mal an!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Januar 2022)

Mountain Cycle


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Januar 2022)

Hot Chili Rayzor


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Januar 2022)

Hot Chili X Rage


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Januar 2022)

Rocky RMX


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Januar 2022)

Rocky RM7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Januar 2022)

Rocky RM7 Simmons


----------



## Lapper22 (14. Januar 2022)

Das ist unfair. Kannst Du bitte damit aufhören? Besonders das X-Rage. Das war mein Jugendtraum😭


----------



## black-panther (14. Januar 2022)

Heiliger Strohsack! Geile Sammlung!


----------



## plateauschuh (14. Januar 2022)

Holy Moly Hannibal, was für eine Garage ... Ich glaube, ich muss meine kleine Sammlung von AMP's auch noch weiter aufstocken. das obere B3 ist bis auf die Reifen original, wie 95 in LA gekauft, das untere B2 ist ein Gravel-Aufbau aus einem Ersatzrahmen.


----------



## bugxx (19. Januar 2022)

Upgrade auf 1 Zoll Ahead Cris King
Rahmen angepasst von 30,0 auf 30,2
Gabel von 27 auf 26,4
Ich weiß…optisch fragwürdig, ist aber halt eine Rarität und zum rumliegen viel zu schade


----------



## Clas (28. Januar 2022)

hoeckle schrieb:


> da ja an anderer stelle in diesem forum, solche perlen erst recht nicht gewürdigt werden, biete ich ihnen hier ungefragt asyl.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefall79 (19. Februar 2022)

egmont schrieb:


> Das Hei Hei wird toll.
> Mich fuchst derzeit am meisten der zu fette Lenker.



Remains to be seen... aber das mit dem Lenker habe ich mittlerweile eingesehen und zu den allseits beliebten Terminator Plugs gegriffen... was nicht bedeutet, dass der Vorbau grün bleiben muss 
(Silber wär' mir lieber).


----------



## Bullbaer (4. März 2022)




----------



## MatzeLive81 (7. März 2022)

MCSA ... Yeah


----------



## Bullbaer (7. März 2022)

MatzeLive81 schrieb:


> MCSA ... Yeah
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1433590


Klasse dein San Andreas! Der Zustand deutet auf  beste Pflege hin 👍🍀


----------



## Bullbaer (7. März 2022)

Ich lege mal mit Gruppenfoto nach 😉


----------



## MatzeLive81 (7. März 2022)

Nö, ich gestehe, es wird einfach nicht gefahren . Aber der Aufbau war damals schon ganz lustig. Und eigentlich bist Du Schuld das ich son Hocker geholt habe. Wegen den Trikots damals von Dir... hehe.


----------



## MatzeLive81 (7. März 2022)




----------



## Bullbaer (25. März 2022)

... und es fährt noch. Heute morgen auf dem Weg ins Büro


----------



## Fischland (25. März 2022)

…nur echt mit der passenden Flasche.


----------



## Makaba (27. März 2022)

Mein ganz einfaches und unspektakuläres GT Timberline.
Gekauft Anfang 1999 für knapp unter 1000 DM.
Mit einem 20 Zoll Stahlrahmen und ohne Federung erfüllt es genau meine Wünsche   für den normalen täglichen Gebrauch 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makaba (28. März 2022)

Makaba schrieb:


> Gekauft Anfang 1999 für knapp unter 1000 DM.


----------



## odi75 (29. März 2022)

Das nächste Projekt beendet. Günstig einen sehr gut erhaltenen Modell '99 Rockhopper Rahmen aus 1. Hand geschossenen und nach meinem Geschmack mit Komponenten der letzten zwei Jahrzehnte garniert. Originalitätsfetischisten mögen mich steinigen, ich find's so ganz schick und tauglich.


----------



## Rubin (30. März 2022)

odi75 schrieb:


> (...) und nach meinem Geschmack mit Komponenten der letzten zwei Jahrzehnte garniert. Originalitätsfetischisten mögen mich steinigen, ich find's so ganz schick und tauglich.



Ich sehe mit 1-fach, Dropperpost und vernünftiger Federgabel nur sinnvolle Erneuerungen, die das Rad angenehm fahrbar ins neue Jahrtausend holen. Besser so, als wenn das Teil im Originalzustand an der Wand vergammelt, weil man nicht mit fahren möchte.

Und damit die perfekte Überleitung zu meinem Youngtimer:




Das 2001er F3000SL hing tatsächlich seit dem Kauf zweieinhalb Jahre an hier zu sehender Wand. Ich habe es seitdem, verwöhnt von einem 2019er 29"-Cannondale-Hardtail, regelmäßig betrachtet und mich gefragt, ob ich mich damit überhaupt noch in den Wald wagen möchte. 1x9 mit 38Z vorn (oval!) und 11-34Z hinten ist aus Optik-, Gewichts- und Saubermachgründen installiert (und weil ich keinen Bock mehr auf die Umwerferkagge hab).

Die letztens nachgerüstete federnde Carbonstütze hat dann den Ausschlag gegeben, es endlich mal in den Wald auszuführen.

Scheiße, ist das geil! Die Stütze ist ein extremer Komfortgewinn im Vergleich zu einer aus Alu, die Eighty-Aid-getunte Fatty ist vom Ansprechverhalten ein Traum und die knappe Übersetzung ist gerade so in vernünftigem Tempo in der Ebene fahrbar und man kommt dennoch die wenigen, nicht allzu hohen Bergen bei uns in der Umgebung hoch. Gewicht 9,8 Kilo, angepeilt 9,5.

Würde das Teil nun mit zeitgemäßer, grottiger Magura-Bremse (aktuell ist Shimano dran), 3x9 mit Umwerferkagge, Alu-Stütze und schmalem Lenker an der Wand hängen, würde ich es dort garantiert auch hängen lassen.

(natürlich darf jeder fahren und an die Wand hängen, was er möchte, und ich möchte keinem Bike sein Existenzrecht absprechen - ich fühle mich so wohler)


----------



## Freefall79 (2. April 2022)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> … was nicht bedeutet, dass der Vorbau grün bleiben muss
> (Silber wär' mir lieber).


Jetzt noch Ritchey WCS Griffe und den Vorbau aufpolieren, dann sollte es schon gehen:




Schönes Wochenende allerseits.


----------



## black-panther (3. April 2022)

Witzig, genauso ähnlich stell ich mir irgendwann mein nächstes Rad vor.
Genau die Gabel liegt sogar schon im Keller


----------



## odi75 (6. April 2022)

Die erste richtige Testrunde nach dem Aufbau abgeschlossen. Funktioniert tadellos und fährt sich prächtig.


----------



## Walt0or (15. April 2022)

Alter Esel im neuen Stall 😍 konnte ich heute abholen. Mal sehen was draus wird ✌️eigentlich fahrbereit, aber wer will schon einfach nur fahren 😂


----------



## PanicMen (16. April 2022)

Langsam frage ich mich echt was los ist?! 
Youngtimer Galerie 🤔

Neuerdings sehe ich hier Aufbauten, die mit dem eigentlichen Thema nicht mehr viel am Hut haben. 
Ich meine.. Wo sind wir falsch abgebogen? 
1x 8/9/10
Absenkbare Stützen
Schwarze Reifen... 

Bald kommen hier nur noch Bikes mit Kurzem Vorbau, Carbon Kurbel und breiten Lenker. 
Möchte gern moderne Geo auf dem alten Bock?! 🤷🏻‍♂️ Warum? Weil Nacken und Rücken weh tun?! 

Jetzt ist SCHLUSS!!! 
KANN JA WOHL NICHT.. 

Damit das hier mal wieder zurück zu den ECHTEN Youngtimern und deren Ursprung kommt :
Mein B1 Team Pro Titanium von 1998

Ein Youngtimer wie er im Buche steht:
Unter Lack Kleid versteckter Titan Rahmen mit S-Bend Hinterbau. 
Getrimmt auf bedingungslose Funktion, dank Komponenten Mix - zum Haare raus reißen. 
Mit einem Erschütternden Gewicht von rund 13kg!!
DAS meine Lieben, will doch echt niemand mehr fahren.. 
Geschweige denn hier jemand sehen 😅

Darf ich vorstellen, gleiches Rad..
Nach 5kg Diät (folgt noch mehr). 
Im momentanen, sprichwörtlichen "ich kürze bis bequem" Aufbau. 
Manitou R7 Pro mit Tuning 
Race Face next SL g5 mit Narrow Wide 36 Zähnen
Steinbach V-Brake 
Ultimate Lever
Extralite "Tuning" 
Nokon 
Sram 9.0 Sl mit Sram RR Kasette 12-23 8fach
Nope XC leichtbau LRS mit Sapin Messerspeichen 
Aktuellen Nobby Nic über Schwalbe Xx Light 
Ein klein wenig China Carbon 😉
Und einem noch nicht ganz perfekten Fahrgefühl..


Mein B1 Team Pro, welches sich ohne Farbe echt nicht verstecken muss!! 






Nicht fertig, aber Fährt ✌🏼
Beste Grüße Benni


----------



## forever (18. April 2022)

Schön, wenn jemand noch Manitou fährt. Habe noch diverse Skareb, Black & R7 an 26ern.  

Und dumm gleicher-maßen, wenn Shops sagen analog bei Rock Shox (es ging um eine Reba) "wir machen Gabelservice nur mit unseren eigenen Parts", weil sie mehr Kohle scheffeln wollen, wenn man dann sagt man hat das Original Kit gekauft von Bike Discount, oder Bike24, mit Teile Nr. xxxxxx, da original ServiceKit, wird das nicht akzeptiert, ich finde es krank, wie manche Firmen sich verhalten, wollte ich dazu nur angemerkt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walt0or (19. April 2022)

Damit bin ich soweit auch fertig, anderer Vorbau noch dann bin ich zufrieden


----------



## endorphiner (20. April 2022)

*ECHTER Youngtimer!*


----------



## outofsightdd (21. April 2022)

Jetzt noch grüne Michelin Wildgripper... 

Aber gefällt mir auch mit den modernen Skinwalls und neuerer Gabel.


----------



## Sidpit (21. April 2022)

Denke mal das ist schon Youngtimermäßig (die XTR 970 Gruppe ist jedoch dran weil sie einfach funktioniert und Preis Leistung passt) Hab auch mal wieder was zusammengeschraubt von Grundauf incl. Rahmen Teil Polieren alle Bauteile "Neu" Lager,Buchsen,Schrauben was halt noch so rumlag und auch etwas dazugekauft


----------



## Makaba (30. April 2022)

Vertan 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Makaba (1. Mai 2022)

Gary Fisher Supercaliber von 1998.
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand noch einen Katalog oder Prospekt hat in dem das Rad gezeigt wird 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (1. Mai 2022)

Ich glaube ich hab da noch einen Auszug aus einer Bike Zeitschrift wo in einem Vergleich auch das Supercaliber drinnen ist. Wenn Du den willst dann kann ich den einscannen.


----------



## Makaba (1. Mai 2022)

magas schrieb:


> kann ich den einscannen.


Das wäre sehr nett 🙂


----------



## joglo (1. Mai 2022)

Makaba schrieb:


> Gary Fisher Supercaliber von 1998.
> Würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand noch einen Katalog oder Prospekt hat in dem das Rad gezeigt wird 🙂Anhang anzeigen 1469357


Ist ein tolles Bike, mein Favorit auf dem Foto.
Prospekt und Händlerkatalog gibts


			http://www.vintage-trek.com/Trek-Fisher-Klein-Lemond/1998fisher.pdf
		



			http://www.vintage-trek.com/Trek-Fisher-Klein-Lemond/1998specmanualFisher.pdf


----------



## Makaba (1. Mai 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> Ist ein tolles Bike


Danke für den link. Das mit dem tollen Bike ist so ne Sache,bin kein Freund von Federgabeln da ich sie für meine Zwecke nicht brauche. Mag lieber ältere MTB's mit Starrgabel aber so hat ja jeder seins. Habe aber zuletzt auch 2 Federgabeln gekauft und verbaut da an diesen Rahmen tatsächlich keine Starrgabel gut aussieht 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## endorphiner (5. Mai 2022)

outofsightdd schrieb:


> Jetzt noch grüne Michelin Wildgripper...
> 
> Aber gefällt mir auch mit den modernen Skinwalls und neuerer Gabel.


wie bestellt:


----------



## Fischland (6. Mai 2022)

...kuuuhl.


----------



## Freefall79 (7. Mai 2022)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch Ritchey WCS Griffe und den Vorbau aufpolieren, dann sollte es schon gehen:



Marginaler Verbesserungsschritt:




Und an Stelle des Aufpolierens suche ich mir lieber mattsilberne Spacer:




Jetzt noch die Leinen verlegen, und dann ist es mal gut.

Schönes Wochenende allerseits.


----------



## ice (8. Mai 2022)

Und wieder steht das Voodoo zur Wahl...
(Als Foto des Tages)


----------



## Fischland (11. Mai 2022)

...jetzt mit ( noch) schönerer Klemme.


----------



## Freefall79 (14. Mai 2022)

Jetzt mal feddich hier:




Schönes Wochenende allerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischland (16. Mai 2022)

...sehr schönes Teil geworden.






(da noch ne schöne Starrgabel rein)


----------



## Freefall79 (16. Mai 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> ...sehr schönes Teil geworen.


Danke


Fischland schrieb:


> (da noch ne schöne Starrgabel rein)


Welche schwebt Dir denn da vor?

Die Starrgabel ist allerdings schon im Klassiker verbaut:




Ich denke jedoch, für den angedachten Nutzungszweck ist eine Federforke passend(er).


----------



## joglo (16. Mai 2022)

Fischland schrieb:


> (da noch ne schöne Starrgabel rein)





Freefall79 schrieb:


> Ich denke jedoch, für den angedachten Nutzungszweck ist eine Federforke passend(er).



an dem Bike gibt's sicher nix auszusetzen  😛  also wie oft hier nur "meckern auf hohen Niveau",
mir gefällt auch die apfelgrüne Bomber. 
Mir gehts eher so, dass ich seit ich die Gabel mal in Verbindung mit einen Roox-Vorbau mit identischer Farbe gesehen habe, hier irgendwo im Forum, mir diese Traum-Kombi nicht mehr aus dem Sinn geht...


----------



## Fischland (16. Mai 2022)

Freefall79 schrieb:


> Welche schwebt Dir denn da vor?


...was titaniges ,  Kocmo z.B. oder eine Pace.


----------



## black-panther (16. Mai 2022)

Ich finde die Bomber absolut (Achtung, Trommelwirbel) bombe! 
Youngtimer sind für mich einfach Federgabelbikes


----------



## Fischland (16. Mai 2022)

black-panther schrieb:


> Youngtimer sind für mich einfach Federgabelbikes


...aha , na das lass ma nicht meine Räder hören.


----------



## gabemtb (23. Mai 2022)

1997 Trek UAV
Easton Alu Rahmen dry brushed
28“ Laufräder/Manitou Gabel


----------



## Tuscan23 (7. Juni 2022)

Bekommt das hier auch Asyl? Es weiß auch nach 23 Jahren nicht, was es eigentlich sein soll.
Als leichtes Tourenrad mit dünnen Reifen und MTB Übersetzung gekauft. Seit 6 Jahren als Trail-Commuter missbraucht.
Laufräder, Sattel, Griffe und Lenker sind allerdings neben den Verschleißteilen nicht mehr original.
Und Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger auch nicht.


----------



## Fischland (17. Juni 2022)

*Stevens 852 Race*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snigga (20. Juni 2022)

Moin,

hier mal mein Retrohobel. Es handelt sich um ein Merida Yankees 1994 oder 95. Genau weiß ich das nicht mehr.
Bis auf Rahmen + Steuersatz ist nichts mehr original.
Schaltung + Antrieb bestehen aus einem lustigen Mix aus Deore Shiftern, LX Naben und XT Umwerfer + Schaltwerk. Sind jedoch 1 bis 2 Generationen jünger als der Rahmen. Die Bremshebel sind von Avid.

Ist echt ungewohnt wieder mit schmalem Flatbar, und langem Vorbau zu fahren. Macht aber Laune 







 Gruß Karsten


----------



## infofrs (20. Juni 2022)

Durfte mal hier ein Cannondale M700 in Grün (Lack total runter) komplett neu aufbauen und gleich auf M900 Niveau (bis auf Schaltwerk XT statt XTR) bringen.. Problem wie immer...gescheite Teile finden (kostet oft Zeit, Geld, Nerven)....


----------



## raun (23. Juni 2022)

Passt auch hier rein?


----------



## micel3 (24. Juni 2022)

Das Jekyll schon...


----------



## raun (24. Juni 2022)

Das Rize ist von 2008, wo gehts hier los? 





Ich schüssel auch noch damit durch die Kante. Bj 2000.


----------



## Fischland (24. Juni 2022)

…Cannondale !? hab ich.
Jetzt mit neuer (alter ) W I Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roaddancer (8. Juli 2022)

Mein geliebtes Scott, welches bereits ca. 15 Jahre in meinem Besitz ist (gebraucht gekauft) und nach und nach verfeinert wurde. Geändert werden definitiv noch Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker auf zeitgemäße und leichtere Teile, wahrscheinlich Tune.


----------



## Shivar (9. Juli 2022)

Ich glaube viel leichter als der KCNC SC Bone Lenker wird es mit Alu nicht.


----------



## roaddancer (9. Juli 2022)

Shivar schrieb:


> Ich glaube viel leichter als der KCNC SC Bone Lenker wird es mit Alu nicht.


Da hast du recht. Es geht dann wohl eher um zeitgenössisch beim Lenker 😬 Ganz oben auf der Liste stehen aber sowieso Sattelstütze und Vorbau. Lenker werde ich dann mal sehen. Das Bike ist sowieso nicht das ultimative Leichtgewicht. 10,3 kg sind es momentan. Damit bin ich aber gut und absolut ausfallsicher unterwegs. Keine einzige Panne in den letzten 15 Jahren.


----------



## raun (13. Juli 2022)

Heute wieder mit dem Jekyll unterwegs. Das Ding ist ne Rakete. 

Nun mit "neuem" Vorbau und FSA 31.8 Carbon Bar.


----------



## Ingo-Bingo (4. August 2022)

Habe vorgestern noch ein Bridgestone CB.1 in einem Gebrauchtladen gesehen und mich sofort drin verliebt. Das Bike ist so viel ich weiß aus 1990 und in einem top Zustand. Was mir nicht gefällt, ist der Sattel. Da kommt ein Brooks Flayer drauf, Gepäckträger gefällt mir auch nicht so wirklich, da werde ich ein Tubus Logo verbauen. Hätte gerne einen Tubus Vega, aber überall ausverkauft. Die Schutzbleche werde ich noch durch Klassische ersetzen. Ansonsten ein sehr schönes, seltenes Bike.


----------



## helmsp (11. August 2022)

Für mMn wenig Geld gekauft, GT Outpost 1998 (?). Bis auf die Schwalbe Reifen (die schmäler sind als bei meinem Renner) alles original. Schaltung repariert, Bremsen eingestellt, geschwaschen und fertig. Heute eine Testfahrt zur Arbeit gemacht. Heilige Filzlaus ist das eine Umstellung vom Rennradlenker auf schmale Flats.
Sobald der Urlaub vorbei ist kommen 2.1 Schwalbe Smart Sam drauf sowie Front Rack hnd Schutzblech. Fertig ist mein Winter-Commuter resp. "Kinder-Touren-Rad".


----------



## raun (12. August 2022)

Moin, 

CD Rush, BJ 2007.


----------



## stöpsel84 (13. August 2022)

1993 Scott Pro Stuff.


----------



## zymnokxx (29. August 2022)

Hier gibts viele schöne Räder:









						Photo Epic: Iconic Retro Bikes at The Malverns Classic Retro Show & Shine - Pinkbike
					

The Muc-Off Show and Shine returned once again to scratch your yearly itch of retro mountain bike goodness.




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## MoeOdenwald (9. September 2022)

Alltagsschlampe mal ausgeführt... 1a Wetter zum rad fahren tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shivar (10. September 2022)

Was gabelt da so an der Front?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (10. September 2022)

Ne einfache Surly Gabel 😬


----------



## Shivar (11. September 2022)

Ui, Stahl? Die hat über 1kg auf den Hüften, oder?


----------



## MoeOdenwald (11. September 2022)

jup, schätze mal 1300 - 1400g. Selbst nicht gewogen.
War halt über... mir taugts


----------



## ice (10. Oktober 2022)

D a s  kann auch  mal wieder hier rein...





(wenn schon als Foto des Tages vorgeschlagen...  )


----------



## lupus_bhg (11. Oktober 2022)




----------



## mubi (12. Oktober 2022)

bluelug


----------



## Cycliste17 (13. Oktober 2022)

Um welchen Hersteller handelt es sich? 
Habe den Rahmen geschenkt bekommen und ein Bike aus Neuteilen und Teilen aus der Restekiste gebaut. Wiegt so wie es da steht 12,3kg. Den  Zustand würde ich als fahrfertig bezeichnen. 
Lockout für Gabel und Dämpfer muss noch gebaut werden. Vom Lenker bedienen ist definitiv besser. Andere Teile folgen irgendwann. XTR 970 und S-Works Reifen liegen hier schon. Bei  11,5kg landen wären schön, es wird wohl doch etwas mehr werden. Den Rahmen hatte ich schon nachbearbeitet und auf 2906g gebracht. 
Heute sind die ersten 300km absolviert. Es fährt sich ganz angenehm und bergauf auch leichter als ich dachte. Unebenheiten bügelt das Fahrwerk gut glatt. Die Gabel sackt leider etwas ab. Manitou-Problem, welches ich schon mit der 26 Zoll R7 hatte.


----------



## stummerwinter (13. Oktober 2022)

Erster Gedanke: Specialzed FSR oder Stumpjumper um 2000+

Aber nicht Safe…

FSR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubin (13. Oktober 2022)

@Cycliste17 Sehe ich da das Stadion Wilmersdorf im Hintergrund?


----------



## PanicMen (13. Oktober 2022)

stummerwinter schrieb:


> Erster Gedanke: Specialzed FSR oder Stumpjumper um 2000+
> 
> Aber nicht Safe…
> 
> FSR


Der Gedanke kam mir auch.
Allerdings passen da kleine Details nicht zsm.
Vorallem die Nähte nicht. Die waren bei Specialized dicker.

Ich lege jetzt mal dick auf und würde es eher in die Richtung Bulls einordnen.


----------



## Cycliste17 (13. Oktober 2022)

Richtig, Stadion Wilmersdorf, dahinter ist die Eisbahn. 
Das Rad war preislich warscheinlich in  der Bulls-Klasse. Genauer gesagt ist es ein Longus tobe. Ich dachte, jemand kommt darauf, wegen der etwas ungewöhnlichen Flaschenhalterösen. Hinter der Sattelstütze geht's ohne Adapter übrigens nicht, das Hinterrad stößt beim maximalen Einfedern gegen die Flasche. Habe es  vorher getestet, indem ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer rausgelassen habe.
Das Original ist wirklich schlecht gemacht. Allein die Führung der Schalt-und Bremszüge ist nicht durchdacht. Habe sie ans Unterrohr und unter das Tretlager verlegt. Deswegen ist der Schaltzug für's Schaltwerk etwas länger. Dort waren schon zwei Gewindeösen vorhanden. Bestimmt für ein Schutzblech. Habe aus Alublech zwei Streifen gesägt, Enden umgebogen  und in der Mitte ein Loch gebohrt für die Schrauben. Die Züge neben dem Steuersatz gefallen mir noch nicht. Da muss noch eine Führung gebaut werden.


----------



## Bagnino (19. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und will mich dann mal kurz vorstellen; dabei bin ich auf diesen interessanten Thread gestoßen! Bin aus Luxemburg und fahre ein Corratec 26":





Habe das Bike damals neu gekauft, umgebaut und fahre heute noch damit herum.
Es ist ein CORRATEC Revolution Carbon Modell 2006 mit SRAM XO, FOX Float 32, HOPE, SYNCROS, THOMSON Dropper, etc. etc.


Viele Grüße an Alle,
Joe


----------



## KayOs (26. Oktober 2022)




----------



## black-panther (26. Oktober 2022)

KayOs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1574824


Hübsch, was ist das?

Edit: gefunden, 94er Torus XT. Nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (3. November 2022)

Ein Youngtimer Merida Rahmenset mit modernen Komponenten 😇


----------



## gabemtb (10. November 2022)

1994 Simplon Spectrum, Tange UL SL Stahlrahmen


----------



## joglo (10. November 2022)

gabemtb schrieb:


> 1994 Simplon Spectrum, Tange UL SL Stahlrahmen Anhang anzeigen 1583223


sehr schick, die Manitou, insbesondere mit der geilen AC Krone steht dem Bike ausgezeichnet...

Beim Sattel dachte ich mir der würde dem Merida Bike im Post über Deinen besser stehen.


----------



## Fischland (10. November 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> die Manitou, insbesondere mit der geilen AC Krone steht dem Bike ausgezeichnet...


...finde ich auch, würde nur den Sattel (in schwarz) tauschen.


----------



## gabemtb (10. November 2022)

joglo schrieb:


> sehr schick, die Manitou, insbesondere mit der geilen AC Krone steht dem Bike ausgezeichnet...
> 
> Beim Sattel dachte ich mir der würden den Merida Bike im Post über Deinen besser stehen.


Beim Sattel hast du vermutlich recht 
Der Selle Italia Missy Giove ist für mich aber ein wichtiges Erinnerungsstück aus der guten alten Zeit (da sind wir jedes Jahr zum DH Worldcup nach Kaprun gepilgert).


----------



## DrmZ (12. November 2022)

Einfach ne Trinkflasche in dem passenden Grünton suchen und schon sieht es aus wie gewollt


----------



## PanicMen (13. November 2022)

Der Vollendung immer näher 😍
2003 Nicolai Helius CC (hier in der Trail Tuned Variante)


----------



## Lion77 (13. November 2022)

Hier mal mein treuer Begleiter seit 17 Jahren. Um 9,5 kg. Je nach Bereifung. Ich liebe es noch wie am ersten Tag und verstecken muss ich mich damit vor den "Neuen" Bikes nicht denk ich. Gruss.


----------



## Cycliste17 (14. November 2022)

Nein, auf keinen Fall! Trotz einiger Probleme am Anfang, würde ich es doch als Meilenstein in der MTB Geschichte einordnen. Habe es einmal an der Spinnerbrücke (Spanische Allee) live gesehen. 👍👍


----------



## Lion77 (14. November 2022)

Ich hab bis vor 6 Jahren in Berlin gelebt. Könnte ich sogar gewesen sein..😇✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lion77 (14. November 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Nein, auf keinen Fall! Trotz einiger Probleme am Anfang, würde ich es doch als Meilenstein in der MTB Geschichte einordnen. Habe es einmal an der Spinnerbrücke (Spanische Allee) live gesehen. 👍👍


Beim Skoda Velothon damals die haben blöd geguckt wie schnell man damit unterwegs sein kann. 😂😂 wsren geile Zeiten.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. Dezember 2022)

Hier mal mein frisch aufgebautes Mountain Cycle San Andreas DHS. 









Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Joobxx (20. Dezember 2022)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Hier mal mein frisch aufgebautes Mountain Cycle San Andreas DHS.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1605434
> Anhang anzeigen 1605435
> ...


Tolles Teil,  was wiegt das so in dem Zustand?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. Dezember 2022)

Joobxx schrieb:


> Tolles Teil,  was wiegt das so in dem Zustand?


Das wiegt aktuell 13,3kg.
Wird aber noch etwa sinken, da höchstwahrscheinlich eine Rock Shox Lyrik rein wandert. Die wiegt 200-300g weniger als die Zocchi 66 SL.


----------



## Joobxx (20. Dezember 2022)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> Das wiegt aktuell 13,3kg.
> Wird aber noch etwa sinken, da höchstwahrscheinlich eine Rock Shox Lyrik rein wandert. Die wiegt 200-300g weniger als die Zocchi 66 SL.


Toll, das Rad sieht so voluminös schwer aus,  aber 13, 3 ist sehr wenig dafür.  Tolles Teil..... 👍👍👍👍


----------



## Hammer-Ali (20. Dezember 2022)

Sieht krass geil aus, aber die Tretlagerhöhe ist scheins auch astronomisch hoch. Ich tippe mal auf 40cm?


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (21. Dezember 2022)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Sieht krass geil aus, aber die Tretlagerhöhe ist scheins auch astronomisch hoch. Ich tippe mal auf 40cm?


Gut getippt! 👍🏼
39,5cm


----------



## Dynamite-Trail (21. Dezember 2022)

Mit der Tretlagerhöhe geht noch was im Downhill Sport


----------



## Hammer-Ali (21. Dezember 2022)

Wie sich das wohl fährt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baerst5 (21. Dezember 2022)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Wie sich das wohl fährt..


Meinst Du berab- oder bergaufwärts?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (21. Dezember 2022)

Sowohl als auch, wobei es bei dem Daunhilla ja eh nur in eine Richtung geht.
Ich vermute jedenfalls recht stelzig.


----------



## Joobxx (21. Dezember 2022)

Dynamite-Trail schrieb:


> Mit der Tretlagerhöhe geht noch was im Downhill SportAnhang anzeigen 1605578


Damit kann man einen Bunny Hop über die Twin Tower machen ( Schreibfehler könnt ihr behalten)  😁


----------



## Cycliste17 (22. Dezember 2022)

Ist die Clavicula jetzt auch für 1x freigegeben? Kann mich noch erinnern, dass das vom Hersteller nicht erlaubt war.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (22. Dezember 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Ist die Clavicula jetzt auch für 1x freigegeben? Kann mich noch erinnern, dass das vom Hersteller nicht erlaubt war.


Bei der Clavicula DH ist es erlaubt.


----------



## KayOs (27. Dezember 2022)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynamite-Trail (28. Dezember 2022)




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (28. Dezember 2022)

420g sind gefallen durch den Einbau der RS Lyrik Rc2 DH solo Air.
Jetzt 12,88kg. Schon wenig für einen sooo optisch massiven Hobel 😊





Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Joobxx (28. Dezember 2022)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> 420g sind gefallen durch den Einbau der RS Lyrik Rc2 DH solo Air.
> Jetzt 12,88kg. Schon wenig für einen sooo optisch massiven Hobel 😊
> Anhang anzeigen 1609435Anhang anzeigen 1609436
> Grüße,
> Stefan


Genial,  und ich meine nicht nur das Gewicht..... 👍


----------



## baerst5 (Freitag um 16:48)

baerst5 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich eine alte Manitou X-Vert eingebaut und kleinere "Verbesserungen" vorgenommen. Als Alltags- und Stadtrad eines Alljahresbikers hat es seit diesem Foto allerdings durch Schnee und Salz gelitten und wartet nun auf den Frühling. Neben Putzen ist wohl eine neue Kette fällig.Anhang anzeigen 1210463


Fast zwei Jahre vergangen (das Rad funktioniert immer noch gut). Ein Tubus Cargo ist dazugekommen, ein 611er Sattel und andere Reifen. Die Frage nach einer neuen Kette stellt sich auch schon wieder (muss mal die Verschleißlehre suchen).




Vorne dreht sich jetzt ein Mavic Crossride


----------

